#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-03
<jiero> arch需要手动设置网络的么。
<Tell360> 各位大鸟小鸟早!
<chattan> ;-)
<chattan> ?
<chattan> urlgrabber has disconnected (Remote host closed the connection)?
<chattan> ?
<Tell360> 各位大鸟小鸟早!
<chattan> .................
<chattan> Tell360: 你是机器还是人呢？
<phoenixlzx> Tell360: 早！！！！！！！
<chattan> phoenixlzx: 它是bot吧
<Tell360> calebot: 你说?
<phoenixlzx> chattan: 不知道
<Tell360> bot会说鸟语?!
<chattan> 看来 tell360 果然一个 bot
<Tell360> 哈哈哈哈....
<phoenixlzx> Tell360: 我看bot会说鸟语的
<chattan> 哪个写的这个算法呢？这个BOT好聪明的说
<phoenixlzx> chattan: MIT
<Tell360> 原来都是同类...
<chattan> phoenixlzx: MIT。。。。。   =.=!
<phoenixlzx> chattan: 坛子里不是有帖子说MIT的忆阻做的能思考的bot么
<neo_> 大家认为学习linux/unix要看什么书
<phoenixlzx> neo_: wiki
<chattan> phoenixlzx: 很久不泡坛子了
<neo_> 我看了
<sunwilston> neo_: 动手最重要
<phoenixlzx> 书店里的书，要不是大学教程，要不是互相抄
<neo_> 不过很多都说鸟哥
<chattan> phoenixlzx: 想当年坛子一直被哥水着
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 没有把。。。。
<neo_> 我也看了鸟哥的博客
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 很多原创的阿
<chattan> Ubuntu坛子当年最大的那场水是哥发的
<phoenixlzx> 我听说过鸟哥.....他是谁？
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 台湾人
<neo_> 但是我觉得好像还是不太够，我不是说要入门的那种
<cfy> neo_: 你入门没有？
<chattan> TW的
<phoenixlzx> neo_: 那好像只有自己动手了
<sunwilston> cfy: 昨天谢谢你的指点，FQ终于成功
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 应该还有一堆好书的。。。。。
<cfy> sunwilston: :)，低调XD
<phoenixlzx> 我要回学校了，二十天后再见
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 啥封闭学校。。。。
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 你可以搜索“江苏省郑集高级中学”
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 不是这个意思。。。。。学校不能上网？
<phoenixlzx> 老师办公室能
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 带电脑过去。。。。。手机呢？
<phoenixlzx> 但我不能带电脑牙
<phoenixlzx> 手机怀了
<cfy> 哦。悲剧。。。。
<Wm> 谁知道怎么把debian的终端的路径显示改成redhat样式的？
<phoenixlzx> 坏了
<phoenixlzx> 快高考了，改努力了
<cfy> Wm: echo $PS1
<cfy> Wm: 分别，然后吧，redhat里的，复制到debian里即可
<phoenixlzx> 同志们再见......我会想你们的....
<cfy> 你是说这种吧。root@OpenWrt:~#
<Wm> 复制到哪里？
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 哈哈，也快了。
<cfy> Wm: PS1=xxxxxx
<cfy> Wm: 写到.bashrc或者.profile
<Wm> cfy, debian是全部显示路径，rh用个中括号
<Wm> cfy, 我试试
<cfy> Wm: 你先输出$PS1看下。然后自己微调即可。
<cfy> Wm: 这个东西是变量PS1管的。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 过年咯。
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 不是过了么
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 农历的。
<sunwilston> cfy: 你现在应该是高中生吧，计算机技术水平不错，想想我那会还不知道在干什么，看来多用用linux对提高技术水平是有很大的帮助
<cfy> Wm: google 'PS1 linux'
<cfy> sunwilston: 看 MaskRay
<Wm> cfy, 谢谢
<cfy> sunwilston: 我大二了。。。。。
<cfy> sunwilston: 两年前我还是。。。。。
<sunwilston> cfy: 呵呵，走眼了，不好意思
<cfy> sunwilston: 呵呵。
<sunwilston> cfy: 说实说用linux对提高动手能力确实很有帮助
<cfy> sunwilston: 嗯。是这样。我觉得主要是会碰到问题（这个囧），然后只要你肯深入，就可以深入下去。机制透明嘛，呵呵。而且多种选择。
<NoIE> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=706
<cfy> NoIE: 这算是欧元？折合人民皮多少？
<cfy> ￥8.5么？
<NoIE> 上次Ubuntu聚会时送的笔，网上的售价是0.85英镑，折合8.71人民币.
<cfy> NoIE: 组团购？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<chattan> Ubuntu聚会?
<NoIE> 不但操作系统免费，时不时的还有价值不菲的小礼品赠送。
<chattan> ?
<NoIE> 我爱死Ubuntu了。
<NoIE> ToT
<chattan> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=311961
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<chattan> 	
<chattan> ^k^ 01/03/2011 09:58:59 AM
<chattan> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<chattan> 。。。。。。。
<chattan> 这个BOT可能都是MIT来的
<sunwilston> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=311961
<cfy> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-1837872-7-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu,死期将至! - IT业界新闻与评论 - ChinaUnix.net
<chattan> 呵呵
<chattan> 除了一叶删帖之外，很写实，很到位，很业精辟
<NoIE> 求取论坛常见外号——ID对照表一张。
<chattan> NoIE: 新来的？
<NoIE> cha我看看。
<NoIE> chattan: 注册: 2008-06-23 15:19。
<chattan> 。。。。
<chattan> NoIE: 这是哥的小号
<chattan> NoIE: 你看到的这个号都浮云
<chattan> 哥是在2006年的时候加入的坛子
<Wm> 。。。
<aiguo110> 这个论坛地址有吗
<suteng> Test
<^k^> suteng, ....  10:14 
<chattan> ....
<chattan> ^k^: test
<Wm> suteng, 你说个hello也好
<^k^> chattan, ....  10:15 
<chattan> ......
<suteng> Hi
<^k^> suteng, 好  10:15 
<chattan> ^k^: /w cq
<chattan> ^k^: 哥最爱玩BOT了，你知道么？
<cfy> chattan: ^k^ 有限制的。。。没那么好玩。。。
<chattan> ....
<Wm> ^k^是谁的bot？
<mrdirtft> chattan, 哥就喜欢日妹妹
<chattan> ......
<mrdirtft> chattan, .....
<Wm> 今天是不是op不在？
<chattan> mrdirtft: ......注意素质，这里有MM的，小心被MM们骂
<mrdirtft> chattan, 有个JB，我不信。
<Kandu> roylez: ^
<Tell360>  ;)
<lindows915> i forget to open ibus before i enter my ubuntu liveusb...
<lindows915> well, only english .T_T
<lindows915> i notice that ubuntu liveusb did not let me choose the language. did i miss something?
<Tell360> 人气不太旺呀
<chattan> 可以选择语言的
<Tell360> chattan: 早
<chattan> .....
<Tell360> chattan: 额
<chattan> BOT抽风了
<Tell360> chattan: 那,晚...
<chattan> root来restart一下
<michael__> http://linux.chinaunix.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=1176255[开源业界] “国产”OS又演新笑话：中标Linux与银河麒麟合并
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<chattan> title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle...
<chattan> .......
<Kandu> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=zh-TW&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Flinux.chinaunix.net%2Fbbs%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D1176255&btnG=%E6%90%9C%E5%B0%8B&lr=
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<chattan> michael__: 你把BOT搞死了
<michael__> ???
 * Kandu 0_o 我錯了
<michael__> chattan????
<Kandu> michael__: 你在中英文之間沒有空格，所以
<michael__> 喽
<Kandu> michael__: 所以看到了一個 cu 說“資源不存在或被審核”
<michael__> 哦.是我的错
<chattan> 呵呵
 * cfy .
<Tell360> 此地有无小狗爱好者?
<chattan> puppy?
<lindows915> michael__, old news? several days ago.
<qhm123> 有人吗?
<^k^> qhm123, ....  11:04 
<qhm123> 哦，第一次用，试着发了一句。
<lindows915> qhm123, hello
<sunwilston> qhm123: hi
<qhm123> 大家好
<^k^> qhm123, 好  11:06 
<hceasy> 耶耶
<hceasy> 天气
<pocoyo> hceasy: 冷。
<hceasy> 恩
<hceasy> 我们这里快下雪了
<hceasy> <pocoyo> 你们那里呢?
<pocoyo> hceasy: 天又晴了。
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 看天气的命令是啥?
<lindows915> both sunny and snow here
<gjp> gjp
<chattan> ....
<gjp> =-O
<chattan> ............................哥来划分隔线...................................
<hceasy> ???
<hceasy> ----------------------------------------
<chattan> ..............................................
<chattan> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<hceasy> _________________________________
<hceasy> __________________________________________
<gjp> gjp
<lindows915> what are you doing?
<hceasy> 这个刚好在我手机上刚好顶到头
<hceasy> __________________________________________
<hceasy> ___________________________________________
<hceasy> __________________________________________
<gjp> gjp
<hceasy> <lindows915> 划线
<lindows915> hceasy, ... do not do that...
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<gjp1> gjp:111
<hceasy> 那你给我说说看天气的命令是什么
<lainme> hceasy: 看ib-perl还行不
<gjp> gjp1:11111111
<gjp1> gjp:hjkl
<hceasy> <lainme> 格式
<lainme> hceasy: /m ib-perl -h
<lainme> hceasy: /msg ib-perl -h
<hceasy> 恩 那家伙还活着
<gjp1> gjp:dfghjk
<hceasy> <lainme> 匹配错误
<lainme> hceasy: 我这里也是
<hceasy> 那机器人瘫了
<gjp1> gjp:gggg
<hceasy> <gjp1> 在干嘛?
<gjp1> hceasy: 测试
<gjp1> gjp:fghj
<hceasy> <gjp1> 自动发言??
<gjp1> hceasy: 我在测试
<hceasy> <gjp1> 测试什么玩意?
<gjp1> hceasy: 提示脚本
<gjp> hceasy, 好了，
<GaoJinpei> gjp: fghjkl;
<gjp> GaoJinpei, ghjkl;'
<GaoJinpei> cfy: 在没？
<hceasy> 能帮忙找找看ppc上有什么irc软件可以用脚本的
<GaoJinpei> hceasy: 你什么系统？
<GaoJinpei> hceasy: 难道。。。。。。MACOSX？
<gjp> hceasy: 还在没？】
<cfy> gjp: ?
<gjp> cfy: 我开始用emacs当irc终端了。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 不错,erc?
<gjp> cfy: 好像是
<cfy> gjp: 哦。还有一个rcirc
<gjp> cfy: 但还用不惯
<gjp> cfy: 我是M-X irc的
<cfy> gjp: 哦，那可能是rcirc
<cfy> gjp: M-x erc才是
<gjp> cfy: 我试试。。。
<hceasy> <GaoJinpei> <gjp> 手机 ppc wm6.1
<hceasy> 刚才google去了
<gjp> cfy
<gjp> cfy: 换成了erc
<hceasy> <gjp> zai
<gjp> hceasy: 在
<hceasy> 刚才找我了???
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<hceasy> !bot opera
<hceasy> !bot usa
<gjp> hceasy: 我问你是什么系统。
<hceasy> !bot utf-8
<hceasy> ppc
<hceasy> windows moile 6.1
<gjp> cfy: erc比之前的快。。。。
<gjp> hceasy: MacOSx?
<hceasy> <gjp> 手机 -_-||
<cfy> gjp: 用erc把。貌似没人用那个
<hceasy> <gjp> windows
<gjp> cfy: 我感觉erc也不错
<gjp> hceasy: 我想成了powerpc
<hceasy> omg
<Kandu> hceasy: 我也是
<hceasy> Ｏrz
<Kandu> hceasy: 就一個手機，它居然敢叫做 pc
<hceasy> pocket pc
<hceasy> pda 各位....
<hceasy> 现在装的是windows mobile的系统
<gjp> hceasy: 我汗。。
<hceasy> 之前装安猪没声音..
<gjp> hceasy: Google系统的手机？
<hceasy> 在05年前这家伙叫pda
<hceasy> 掌上电脑
<gjp> hceasy: 还是拿电脑聊irc比较好。。。。
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<hceasy> 这个网络不好
<chattan> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=312548
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<hceasy> 远程桌面连服务器 流量刷刷的往下掉
<hceasy> 明年就要搬走了 没wifi能用了
<tt> 打印小程序  怎么让他开机不启动
<gjp> tt: 禁用启动项不就成了？
<tt> gjp: 在哪里设置
<tt> kde下没有找到
<gjp> tt: 你用ubuntu是吗?
<tt> gjp: kubuntu
<tt> gjp: 刚才安了火狐的天气插件，不能启动了  纠结
<gjp> tt: kubuntu另说，找用kde的问
<tt> gjp:这里不是有用kubuntu的吗
<gjp> tt: 火狐的话，重置配置文件。。。
<tt> gjp：在哪里配置
<NoIE> tt: 使用安全模式。
<lainme> tt: firefox -safe-mode
<tt> lainme: 在终端里输入吗？
<lainme> tt: alt+f2也可以
<chattan> Ubuntu中的Firefox好慢的说
<tt> lainme: 没有反应
<lainme> tt: 把所有现有的firefox进程都杀掉
<tt> lainme: ok
<tt> 了
<tt> 谢谢
<xiahongze> 请问有没有可能远程控制一台在学校网络的电脑，家里的和学校的都是ubuntu系统。
<xiahongze> 学校的电脑虽然也可以上网但那可能得算是局域网
<tenzu> 原来神不在啊
<pocoyo> 靠 居然死机。
<tenzu> pocoyo: rp
<pocoyo> tenzu: 找神做甚。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 昨天也死一次不过不在。这两天升级不正常貌似。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 自然是要调戏他/她/它了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 大便要罢工
<pocoyo> tenzu: 菜鸟 死机了 也不知道是怎么回事儿 日志也不知道在哪儿找。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我还不是一样
<iamfbi> 突然发现UB太强大了，XP中没共享的内容，都能通过SMB看过，整个硬盘都能看到
<iamfbi> 还能读写
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我竟然自己折腾好了无线网卡
<pocoyo> tenzu: 。。。 你是神。 我一直可以用 只是没有无线网络。 列机可能是 rapoo那个无线键鼠的问题
<tenzu> pocoyo: 来，一起用洗发水
<iamfbi> pocoyo 不是机器人？
<tenzu> iamfbi: 你竟然敢不拜见牛哥！
<tenzu> pocoyo: 拜见牛哥~~！
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不用arch看见那个尖尖的logo就不爽
<iamfbi> 天朝那套咱不兴
<jiero> ...
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我喜欢yaourt，菜鸟也能编译安装软件，木哈哈哈哈哈~~~
 * tenzu 拜见罗姐
 * pocoyo 给罗姐请安
 * jiero 姐妹互拜
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那个都能编啊 我靠 还非得 yaourt不成啊？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 它自己就编译了，全自动
 * jiero 真的找到了pocoyo。
<happyaron> jiero: libreoffice有主题功能不？
<jiero> happyaron: 没看。
<happyaron> jiero: 哦
<pocoyo> tenzu: 真高级。。。
<pocoyo> jiero: ...谁找？找谁？
<jiero> happyaron: 没有。
<jiero> jiero: 找pocoyo
<jiero> happyaron: 只有图标主题。
<pocoyo> jiero: 找他做啥。
<jiero> tango小图标式不清楚。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我真的忘记了。
<happyaron> jiero: 哦。
<pocoyo> jiero: very well
<jiero> happyaron: 不过可以自制的说。
<tenzu> iphone的app里面就有个pocoyo的，吼吼
<jiero> happyaron: color scheme默认libreoffice
<pocoyo> tenzu: ... 这个 pocoyo 的动画 我还真木有看过。
<jiero> pocoyo: 你的头像真好玩。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<jiero> 我的Ubuntu 10.10挂了。
<jiero> 怎么办呢。
<tt> dragonplayer  怎么不能放rmvb？？
<jiero> rmvb么？可能老外没见过吧。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那个app也只是有些人物而已
<tenzu> jiero: 10.04比较靠谱
<RabbitHair> 大侠们，请问winetricks怎么升级呢啊
<tt> jiero: 对头  不能自己设置一下吗
<jiero> tenzu: 但是ppa不够。
<tenzu> 不过我的10.04现在键盘错乱了
<jiero> tt:我不用那玩意呃。
<tt> jiero: 哦
<tenzu> jiero: arch得了
<tt> jiero: 又下了个sm
<jiero> tt: Kaffeine KDE
<tt> jiero: Kaffeine KDE这是什么
<jiero> tt: 我用的也就Kaffeine 和VLC
<jiero> gnome-mplayer有时碰一碰。
<jiero> 我下载了个Linux Mint Debian～
<jiero> 哈哈。还是不是Debian呢。
<jiero> 感觉2个团队搞一个版本或许做的更好。
<jiero> 谁还没有dropbox？
<jiero> braid玩的剩下好多未解之谜。
<Warm_HUG> 俺来啦
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 姐洛
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜见坏坏
 * jiero 仍在疑问。。。
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 啥
 * jiero 把Warm_HUG 忘了。
<Warm_HUG> 哦
<tenzu> 啊，鬼来了！！
<zero_j> Zero K & Zero J
<Kandu> 可愛的 Piglet  http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn75/schickle/64574983.jpg
<desksong>  美好生活从每天的撸管开始，
<zero_j> Kandu: 那是啥。。。
<zero_j> 看着好恶心。
<snoop_fy> 。。
<desksong> b？
<zero_j> Linux Mint Debian 刻录完成。
<chattan> topic
<zero_j> 好久不见 chattan
<zero_j> 默认不是utf-8么。
<chattan> zero_j: 你好
<zero_j> chattan: 你好
<chattan> zero_j: 的确好久没有来了
<tenzu> 掐蛋
<zero_j> chattan: 对我来说好久，大约1年半了吧。
<chattan> zero_j: 没有这么久吧
<chattan> zero_j: 期间偶尔上来一下
<Maucat> 最近频道里的人怎么少了这么多..
<zero_j> chattan: 我的意思是我好久没和你搭话了。
<zero_j> Ma
<zero_j> Maucat: 不知道呢。大概元旦吧。准备过年了。
<chattan> zero_j: 没事打我多搭一下就好了
<Maucat> zero_j: 放假应该上的人多才对..
<zero_j> chattan: 搭话完成。
<zero_j> Maucat: ？
<chattan> Empathy 这个东西现在很好看的说
<chattan> 很喜欢这个界面
 * zero_j 很讨厌Empathy的默认主题。
<zero_j> 看不清字了。。。
<zero_j> Ubuntu字体太不显眼了
<chattan> 很好看的说
<chattan> 能看清楚呢
<zero_j> 很好看。
<chattan> 你是什么系统？
<zero_j> 中文看清，英文不行，但是irc英文频道多。
<zero_j> Ubuntu 10.10
<Warm_HUG> 一个个都给小姑娘拐跑了
<zero_j> 恩。
<zero_j> chattan拐跑了小姑娘？
 * Warm_HUG 我可没说
<chattan> zero_j: 我这里英文也很清楚的
<chattan> 一切默认设置
<zero_j> chattan, 多了后难以分辨。
<chattan> whois zero_j
<zero_j> chattan: 比如o和a
<RabbitHair> 这群里有女的么
<archl> 有。
<chattan> archl: 我这里很好清楚
<archl> 大都是名花有主。
<RabbitHair> archl: 你也是女的么？
 * desksong 这里有女的？
<archl> chattan: 呃。
<archl> RabbitHair:我不是
<chattan> 这个东西不能 whois 吗？
<archl> empathy很多功能不可用。
<archl> ^_^
<chattan> 哦
<chattan> 我还以为可以看IP
<userone> 请问wine字体不正常怎么回事
 * archl 被chattan忘掉了
<RabbitHair> 为啥升级wine要删了我的msoffice啊，不解
<breadcrumb> ^__________________~
<Warm_HUG> 这就是传说中的宽容么？
<userone> 字体乱码
<userone> 请问为何
 * archl 问，这里有几个用wine的。
<userone> 菜单的字体不能渲染很奇怪
<userone> happyaron: 你弄Wine么
<archl> 发现一个好玩的游戏。EA做的。chrome软件中心有的。
 * chattan ...............
<archl> chattan认出我了吗
<userone> 谁用wine?
<archl> userone:你去找个qq群加入吧。
<userone> archl: 额
<tenzu> 扣扣群里有美女
<drcw> hi
<^k^> drcw, 好  13:27 
<breadcrumb> hi
<drcw> 好
<userone> 菜单字体不正常
<userone> 字体渲染不正常，发虚
<xiaofan> 摆点龙门阵嘛
<xiaofan> 你们的免费网站在哪里注册阿？
<MopperWhite> Hello!
<archl> Hi, all
<MopperWhite> 玩个游戏？
<xiaofan> all好
<xiaofan> linux有什么游戏？
<sitaback> 吃饭！
<MopperWhite> 在IRC里玩
<MopperWhite> YY一个地方
<MopperWhite> 说出来
<MopperWhite> 描述你在哪里
<MopperWhite> ？
<MopperWhite> HI？
<MopperWhite> /list
<xiaofan> 问哪个？
<MopperWhite> 随便YY一个地方
<MopperWhite> 想象你在那里
<MopperWhite> 描述出来
<CyrusYzGTt> 無何有之鄉
<gjp> /help
<gjp> cfy: 在没？
<archl> 我想像自己在树屋里，看到无限的虫骚扰我。
<drcw> 定点清除吕布
<drcw> 游戏来的
<drcw> 。
<drcw>  ;)
<drcw>  
<drcw>  
<drcw>  
<drcw>  
<drcw>  
<drcw>  
<xiaofan> 想像我在我的房间里，拿个大锅，里面烧着木头根，暖气直冲过来，那感觉，针惹火
<MopperWhite> 我还是待在我的空间站里……
<MopperWhite> 在奥尔特云内测……
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 那地球好看不》？？
<MopperWhite> 太远……
<gjp> cfy: fedora的软件包管理器也挺好用的，尤其是历史回滚，跟系统还原一样。
<MopperWhite> 能依稀看到太阳
<MopperWhite> 柯伊伯带勉强可以看清
<MopperWhite> 小行星带很漂亮
<MopperWhite> 像项链
<xiaofan> gjp: KDE桌面还是gnome桌面的包管理器？？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 外星人？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 你吹牛？
<MopperWhite> YY呢……
<MopperWhite> 当然不是……
<xiaofan> YY？？意淫是吧？？？
<MopperWhite> 我是地球人……
<gjp> xiaofan: CLI的包管理器
<MopperWhite> 嗯嗯
<MopperWhite> 游戏而已……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan> gjp: CLI？？？？桌面环境阿？？
<MopperWhite> CLI是字符界面……
<gjp> xiaofan: 无视桌面环境，终端下的管理器
<xiaofan> gjp: 用什么命令
<gjp> xiaofan: 你是fedora
<xiaofan> gjp: yes
<gjp> xiaofan: 是的话yum history [undo,info,redo]
<gjp> xiaofan: 我这有个讲这个的。。。
<MopperWhite> 我被无视了……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 很正常。。。。
<gjp> xiaofan: 你掉线了？
<xiaofan> gjp:  手机掉线了   所以也跟着掉线
<gjp> xiaofan: 命令是yum history [undo,info,redo]
<archl> MopperWhite: 我也无视你。
<xiaofan> gjp: 我看到了    我还是觉得图形化好阿
<MopperWhite> archl: 我逼视你～
<gjp> xiaofan: 哎，新手吧？
 * archl 嚷嚷 ：MopperWhite: 你看不到我你看不到我。
 * MopperWhite archl我要用电磁炮轰你！！
<xiaofan> gjp: 算是吧。四个月的用linux历史
<MopperWhite> 一年的飘过………………
<xiaofan> gjp: 我觉得谁做得好，就用什么。关他是图形化还是命令。
<gjp> xiaofan: 加油，其实CLI还是满好用的，而且效率高
<archl> gjp: 问题就是不常用的玩意还是图形化快。
 * MopperWhite 瞄准archl了～
<gjp> archl: 这个命令对我很有用，
 * MopperWhite 惊恐的看到 whois射了！！
 * MopperWhite 炮弹来了～～～
<gjp> archl: Ubuntu下有apt-get autoremove，fedora下也有这样的功能。。。
<MopperWhite> 。。。
 * MopperWhite 表示对 MopperKey无语凝噎……
<xiaofan1> gjp: 你用linux多久了？？？？？
<gjp> xiaofan: 你有掉线了。。。
<gjp> xiaofan1: 2年吧。。。。
<xiaofan1> gjp: 恩  手机拨号上网的嘛   我们这里很穷。连座机都没有
<MopperWhite> "archl"被我注册了……
<xiaofan1> gjp: 我要是有2年的用linux的历史那就多爽
<gjp> MopperWhite: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> jiero: 很快还你～
<archl_gaming> whatever~
<gjp> xiaofan1: 哎，我不爽，我花了两年来学Linux。。。。。
<archl> ~~~~~~~~
<gjp> xiaofan1: 可我才上高中。。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan1> gjp:  使用了一会yum history  觉得硬是好用多了
<xiaofan1> gjp: 那你多少岁了？？？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 我才上初中……
<tenzu> 字体突然变了。。。
<gjp> xiaofan1: 17了。。。。
<xiaofan1> gjp: 我4个月而已，你是我前辈
<tenzu> 好奇怪
<archl_gaming> apt系统坏掉了。
<gjp> archl_gaming: ？？？
<archl_gaming> 我准备换Linux Mint Debian了。
<archl_gaming> 反正就是覆盖安装呗
<MopperWhite> 能不能"sudo apt-get autoremove apt"？
<archl_gaming> dpkg坏掉了。
<xiaofan1> gjp: 晕倒  我20岁。18岁用windows，用了大半年windows，接着玩了一段时间，就开始用linux。菜鸟
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 你初中？？？？？
<MopperWhite> "sudo apt-get autoremove dpkg"………………
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 嗯
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我要是初中用widnows的话，不知道羡慕死多少美女
<huangg> xiaofan1:  初中有美女这个概念吗
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 现在全班都会做PPT……
<gjp> archl_gaming: 因为Ubuntu不支持我的显卡，我换到了fedora，结果我发现，fedora竟然能在我电脑上开特效。。。。。。。我汗。。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我初中的时候连什么是手机都不知道
<MopperWhite> huangg: 在纪律不好的班会有……
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 杯具啊……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我不会。office我都不会
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 你也太菜了………………
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你们都挺杯具。。。
<xiaofan1> gjp: 特效？？？那你用的是gnome了？？？？
<MopperWhite> 最杯具的是作业啊～～～～
<MopperWhite> 写作业ing
<MopperWhite> 继续YY
<chattan>  /topic
<gjp> xiaofan1: 特效这东西，什么桌面环境都有点。。。
<chattan> ....
<MopperWhite> 我还在空间站里……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 不是太菜。是我没有时间学office。我所有时间全花在网络协议分析面了。想想现在会用office的人，有几个会高深一点的东西？
<MopperWhite> xfce都有……
<chattan> 才上初中就被开源毒害了。。
<xiaofan1> gjp: KDE貌似没有。至少没有3D
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 一点总会吧……
<chattan> KDE有3D
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 一点都不会。只会打开而已
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 网络协议分析……厉害……
<gjp> LXDE我不记得我不记得有特效。。。。
<MopperWhite> 打字呢？
<xiaofan1> chattan: 我咋没有发现
<gjp> xiaofan1: kde有特效。。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 大字当然会
<MopperWhite> ubuntu server没特效……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 五笔不会。
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 拖放图片？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 可以装compiz。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 这个也算3D？
<chattan> MopperWhite: SERVER一样的有特效的
<MopperWhite> gjp: 连xwindow都没有……
<gjp> 我说LXDE没特效。。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我觉得不装3D好点
<MopperWhite> 不装GUI的情况下
<gjp> MopperWhite: 可以装
<MopperWhite> 3D需要内存2G+
<MopperWhite> gjp: 不能用……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 不一定
<MopperWhite> ？
<MopperWhite> gjp: ?
<alpha080> \join #python
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我见过512内存开3D的。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan1> 你们认为高手是不是大半都会五笔？？？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我这个768M的3D还没开就爆了……
<alpha080> 兄弟们，python的irc房间在哪儿？
<gjp> alpha080: 斜杠打错了。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan1> alpha080: 我也想知道
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 会五笔的都是当打字员的命……
<alpha080> 知道，故意打的
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 在我们学校。高手都是不会五笔。^_^   知道为什么？？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你的电脑也太差了
<MopperWhite> gjp: 500M开3d之后用chrome看电影试试……
<alpha080> 从python,python-cn,python-zh都一无所获
<MopperWhite> gjp: 再连开几个窗口……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 肯定卡死。。。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: 所以不可取……
<xiaofan1> alpha080: 我也这样试过的。
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你换个系统吧。。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: 装上xfce就没问题鸟～
<MopperWhite> 至少鼠标能动……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 装上3D有什么意思？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 装B
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我一直没感觉xfce那好？
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我也觉得
<MopperWhite> gjp: 轻快
<userone> xfce慢的要死
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我感觉挺笨重。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我原先也是这样。把他们羡慕死了 。他们都还不晓得我用的什么系统
<userone> Can't read superblock在mount的时候怎么回事
<xiaofan1> userone: 要root
<MopperWhite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=310416
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 重装前后桌面对比
<MopperWhite> 我的xfce不解释……
<userone> xiaofan1: 当然是root
<gjp> userone: 开t参数试试
<xiaofan1> userone: 奇怪？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 尤其是用ubuntu-netbook的时候……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: ubuntu-netbook？？？系统阿？？？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: netbook版比较炫
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 你也可以直接"sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook"
<userone> gjp: 提示不是NTFS
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这个，我认为notebook版不实用。。。。
<xiaofan1> mo
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 算了吧
<MopperWhite> gjp: 装逼专用……
<gjp> userone: 文件系统不规范？
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我不喜欢ubuntu。因为太奇怪了这个系统
<gjp> MopperWhite: zhege。。。
<userone> gjp: 怀疑硬盘损坏
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 啥时候有个xubuntu-netbook就好了……
<userone> gjp: 但他们说里面有重要数据
<userone> gjp: 否则我早mkfs
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 用惯了就不会了
<gjp> userone: 试试windows。。。
<userone> gjp: 本机无WINDOWS
<userone> 推荐个轻量级的DE
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 你当初要是先用ubuntu你就会觉得怎么会有人用windows那么奇怪的系统
<userone> 我觉得xfce太慢
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我觉得学会了ubuntu仅仅只学会了ubuntu。学会了正宗的linux就是学会了所有的linux系统
<gjp> userone: ntfs是win的原生文件系统。
<huangg> ä½ 
<userone> gjp: 另外一个FAT也无法挂载
<MopperWhite> userone: IDE？用Geany
<userone> gjp: 也提示类似错误
<userone> MopperWhite: DE,Desktop Env
<gjp> xiaofan1: ubuntu能把人变懒。。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我第一次用的系统就是ubuntu。后来才发现ubuntu的很多配置文件都不在大众化的路径之下
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 光靠学一个发行版是无法参透linux的
<xiaofan1> gjp: 我也觉得。
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 什么是“大众化”，定义一下
<gjp> userone: 你试试fdisk。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora把我變懶了，唉～_～！
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 这个我赞同。只是我没有那么多时间去渗透各个发行版
<MopperWhite> 我的第一个是red hat
<userone> gjp: fdisk分区表信息说是W95 FAT
<MopperWhite> 虚拟机上
<gjp> userone: 看能读出分区吗？
<userone> gjp: 否则我还不知道fat呢
<gjp> userone: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 比如说httpd的配置文件一般都在哪里？？
<MopperWhite> hedhat->puppy->redflag->ubuntu
<gjp> userone: 你陷入误区了。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 因程序而易
<userone> gjp: fdisk有个分区起始位置比结束位置大
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 我还是菜鸟……
<userone> gjp: 被我d了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是rh>magiclinux>archlinux>rf>ubuntu>debian>fedora
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: windows的配置文件路径也不“大众化”
<gjp> userone: 你应该在win下试试。。。。。
<MopperWhite> 最先是puppy
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 一般都是/etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf     ubuntu却不在这里
<MopperWhite> 后来还有kubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu,chrome os,debian,fedora
<jiejie> 这有人用emacs的么。。。
<gjp> userone: 虽然我电脑中也没有Win
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我到现在都windows的配饰文件在哪里呢？只知道鼠标点击就是了
<sunwilston> 我用
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: “大众化”是指用的人多……
<fishoneeyed> jiejie: 应该有很多人用.
<userone> 推荐个DE
<gjp> jiejie: 我在用erc。。。
<jiejie> .....
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: win的配置文件都在C:\\
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 是是。你说得对
<fishoneeyed> gjp: erc好.
<jiejie> 我找找怎么饲料。。。。
<gjp> userone: 个人爱好决定
<userone> 推荐个好的DE，很易用的那种
<sunwilston> erc是很不错
<jiejie> semantic感觉很用啊
<userone> 最好接近些WINDOWS
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 但你要知道只有win和dos有“C:\\”这种东西……
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: rh>magiclinux>archlinux>rf>ubuntu>debian>fedora  用过这么多？？
<userone> gjp: 给别人用
<gjp> userone: 。。。。。
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 膜拜……
<gjp> userone: Linux不是玩具
<userone> gjp: 刚才在整Wine根本不会
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 说起windows的c：\\  我就头痛
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 嗯，這些都是真體機用過的，虛擬機還沒計算
<jiejie> semantic感觉很难用啊
<userone> gjp: 字体搞不定
<jiejie> 有人玩过这semantic没的？
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: windows的命令提示符简直就是鸡肋
<gjp> userone: 它是给一些人进阶用的。。。。
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 其实unix-like的文件系统更优美……
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 现在用的是？？？
<gjp> xiaofan1: 我赞同
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 咋了？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 你沒看到fedora嗎
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: unix我没有用过
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 看到了。我也用的是fedoa
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: unix-like!!!有linux,bsd,unix,mac
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 一众！！
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 我是14 64bit的fedora
<sunwilston> 我是用来用过最终还是学得ubuntu省心
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 我用的基本上是32位元的
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我补一个，solars
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 有"C:\\"的是DOS-Like,有“/”的是unix-like
<userone> gjp: 是吗？我觉得我还是菜鸟哦
<xiaofan1> gjp: 我真想建议微软取消他那所谓的命令提示符
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我一直记不住那个单词的拼写
<gjp> xiaofan1: 同感
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 用批处理的要遭殃了……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我打的是错的。。。。
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 32位好阿。我现在用着64bit  ，连个vmware虚拟机都没有办法驱动起来
<MopperWhite> 32位的只能用到2038年……
<xiaofan1> gjp: 估计微软的命令提示符在ping命令有用点
<gjp> xiaofan1: 为什么不用32位的？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 嗯
<userone> gjp: 我后悔我应该给他装Ubuntu的
<userone> gjp: 我装了Arch
<jiejie> 弱弱的问吓，你们先前面的冒号名字是怎么打出来的？有快捷键？
<xiaofan1> gjp: 我还不是为了装逼
<gjp> xiaofan1: 还有ipconfig和netsh。。。。
<xiaofan1> jiejie: tab键
<huangg> jiejie: TAB补全
<MopperWhite> jiejie: 输入对方用户命的前几个字母然后按Tab
<jiejie> huangg: bu cuo
<jiejie> thanks
<jiejie> 谢谢大家
<huangg> ...
<gjp> userone: 给别人装，还是ubuntu好。。。。
<huangg> 大家都是这么过来的
<huangg> gjp: 给别人装还是xp来的实在
<xiaofan1> gjp: 话说我免费给别人装ubuntu。还被骂了
<MopperWhite> gjp: 估计有的人一辈子不会离开ubuntu选择其他发行版
<gjp> huangg: 我反对MS$的产品
<userone> gjp: 恩，Ubuntu弄Wine好像很省力的，别人的deb都的很好
<suteng> Ghost XP
<xiaofan1> gjp: 自已后，别人求我去我都不去了
<MopperWhite> 就像大家习惯win一样
<userone> gjp: Arch可要自己整
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我是从ubuntu
<MopperWhite> puppy咋样？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 一样
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你现在？
<huangg> gjp: m$哪里不好了：？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 第一次实体机用的wubi
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我一样
<MopperWhite> gjp: ubuntu……
<userone> gjp: 运行速度Arch大概还没Ubuntu快
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你现在的系统？
<MopperWhite> gjp: ubt
<suteng> 给国人改得一塌糊涂puppy?
<MopperWhite> xfce真的很适合老机子
<gjp> userone: 这个。。。。arch是CLI的作品
<xiaofan1> gjp: ^_^  ipconfig不需要。netstat也不是很有用。估计只有ping和trancerout有点用
<MopperWhite> suteng: 有时候还不错
<userone> MopperWhite: 根本不适合
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我已换到fedora。。。
<MopperWhite> userone: 我的机子很shunchang～
<MopperWhite> gjp: 一路走好……
<xiaofan1> 现在国内有红旗linux。为什么大家不用？
<userone> gjp: 我好像都是在X下用的，前阶段还想纯tty，但是发现不行
<userone> MopperWhite: 没吧，我这里很卡
<gjp> huangg: ms把人都养懒了
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 红旗的是KDE啊！养不起……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 这个不是关键。关键就是太像windows了
<gjp> userone: 我的arch开不了x。。。。
<huangg> gjp: 据说最易用的还是mac x os
<gjp> huangg: 对
<MopperWhite> huangg: 同意
<suteng> HQ？算了吧
<xiaofan1> huangg: mac要苹果机阿
<MopperWhite> huangg: 支持的软件太少
<userone> gjp: 所以整了一个xterm
<userone> gjp: 怎么会呢
<huangg> macxos>windows>linux>
<huangg> unix
<userone> gjp: 你现在命令后？
<userone> gjp: 控制台？
<gjp> userone: 我的显卡。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<userone> gjp: 什么显卡
<gjp> userone: 我现在是fedora。。。
<jiejie> 这有人用cedet的么。。。
<userone> gjp: Arch不行么？
<xiaofan1> userone: 你用的命令上irc》？？
<MopperWhite> huangg: 直接跳到ubt，win的"C:\\"会让人适应不了
<userone> xiaofan1: 什么意思
<gjp> userone: 我的显卡。。。。我的本是6年前的
<xiaofan1> userone: 你不是说开不了x？
<MopperWhite> huangg: unix-like => unix-like
<userone> xiaofan1: gjp说
<suteng> ipad好像没有说明书？
<userone> gjp: 我有个Presario 2800也是那时代的产物，好像也没开不了X
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我不喜欢C/D/E/F
<MopperWhite> suteng: 试一下就会的……
<gjp> userone: 我的显卡ubuntu都认不好
<MopperWhite> gjp: 所以如果有人从mac就不要让他忍受“C:\\”的折磨了……
<suteng> 啥显卡？
<userone> gjp: Arch下不是认的
<MopperWhite> 从mac开始
<userone> gjp: Arch要手动配置
<xiaofan> 说实话。我们都要感谢ms
<userone> gjp: 自己下载xorg显卡，而且内核也要自己变异
<userone> gjp: 编译
<gjp> userone: 除fedora之外的系统，我的电脑都装不上显卡驱动
<xiaofan> userone: 编译要花很长很长的时间
<gjp> xiaofan: ？？？
<userone> gjp: fedora比较新是这意思？
<suteng> 我的ubt
<xiaofan> gjp: 问号什么？？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan:要不是中国的电脑教育从win开始谁会用win？！
<gjp> userone: 我现在的fedora很满意，不想换了。。。
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 所以就要感谢ms的嘛
<userone> MopperWhite: 也未必
<userone> gjp: 主要是fedora激进，我估计是这样
<gjp> xiaofan: 感谢MS？
<MopperWhite> userone: 如果从linux开始呢？！
<gjp> userone: 大概吧，
<suteng> Fedora激进？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 是他让我们知道什么是linux。什么才是真正的系统。不然怎么对比哪个系统更好？
<userone> MopperWhite: 你抽掉了Win开始的假设，就应该让别人自己选择，而不是从Linux开始
<MopperWhite> xiaofan:貌似现在用win的居多……
<gjp> userone: 不过fedora的软件更新是快。。。。。。。。。
<userone> gjp: 你如果用ports也许更快
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 我要是一开始都用linux，我觉得会怕的。
<MopperWhite> userone: 对电脑的使用习惯往往难以改变
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 怎么会？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 用windows就是打预防针
<userone> MopperWhite: 这倒是未必
<gjp> suteng: 是的，fedora软件更新相当快，新功能大量使用
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 根据心理学推理的
<gjp> userone: 我相信
<userone> MopperWhite: 如果你刚学电脑，我告诉你用电脑首先要对硬件非常了解，需要编译内核
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 全国公安部都在用一个不知道源代码的OS！这就是MS的贡献！
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ fedora的套件更新快要有個前提，一需要有人維護，二需要作者的勤勞，三需要用戶的積極
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这个。。。。。。。。
<userone> MopperWhite: 政府有M$的源代码部分
<MopperWhite> userone: 你第一次用ubuntu不是用live cd的？！
<MopperWhite> userone: 谁知道剩下的部分有什么？！
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 凡事有好有坏。要是全国都用linux。我们那会是珍品？？
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，所以我经常汇报bug。，。。。。。。
<userone> MopperWhite: Ubuntu不是Linux本原的操作, 他已经往Windows操作习惯上靠了
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 我们用BSD！
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 至少我们还是比较线接触linux
<MopperWhite> 爱咋说杂说吧……
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 那你现在用的就是bsd？
<gjp> xiaofan: 哎。。。。
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 没……
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 可以学……
<userone> MopperWhite: 说实话，Shell才是Linux真正强大的地方
<xiaofan> gjp: 咋了？
<gjp> MopperWhite: bsd用户中高手比例更大
<MopperWhite> userone: 但ubtGUI比命令行的好用～
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 我想学。但是不能一心二用
<gjp> userone: 我赞同。CLI很强的
<userone> MopperWhite: 那不是Linux真正的东西
<xiaofan> userone: shell当然是linux的精华。不然就不是linux了
<MopperWhite> userone: 你要的是易用的还是强大的？
<suteng> 神马是糕手？
<snoop_fy> MopperWhite: bsd是不是不能通过BIOS来改启动顺序的？
<MopperWhite> snoop_fy: 不知道……问问他们……
<snoop_fy> MopperWhite: 你不是用的BSD么？。。。
<suteng> ........
<MopperWhite> snoop_fy: 我没说过！聊天记录作证！
<userone> MopperWhite: 你说下Windows的缺点
<gjp> MopperWhite: linux能在4MB的机子上运行，你能在4mb的机子上开X吗？
<MopperWhite> userone: 闭源喽，宽松的权限设置～
<snoop_fy> MopperWhite: 额，上面看到你说 “我们用BSD！”，我也想了解了解呢。。
<suteng> 病毒，流氓软件
<userone> MopperWhite: Windows权限是非常严格的，比你想象的多
<MopperWhite> gjp: 谁会没事用4m的机子？！
<gjp> MopperWhite: 就说呀。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 你在干啥？
<MopperWhite> userone: 我只知道用win的时候没有包管理器，下个软件就有点到带木马连接的风险
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 又来了
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 啥？
<userone> MopperWhite: Win没有包管理因为他如果包管理是违法的
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 啥》
<MopperWhite> userone: 甚至安装的时候不提示！
<MopperWhite> userone: linux就不违法～
<userone> MopperWhite: 如果M$在China, 早就包管理了
<MopperWhite> userone: 优势出来了～
<MopperWhite> userone: 可他不在中国～
<gjp> userone: 很多好工具没有Win版，这一点就够了
<userone> MopperWhite: 包管理也就是发行版的功能，不是Linux所提供的
<CyrusYzGTt> userone§ 360貌似就是個包管理，不過其中問題很大
<MopperWhite> userone: 天朝是不可能出现独立内核OS的！
<alpha080> zzz,围观中...在linux社区讨论这个...
<suteng> 如果有严格的软件控制策略就会好很多
<userone> gjp: 哪些工具？
<gjp> userone: Gparted，
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜在天朝基本都是admin
<MopperWhite> gjp: 不全面，win的工具lin下也不全有
<userone> gjp: 原来你还在用gparted啊
<MopperWhite> 为啥没有 apt for win？
<snoop_fy> MopperWhite: http://imgur.com/N7qh4
<xiaofan> 对了。很奇怪。windows不是不开源。那那些软件怎么会编写出来阿？？
<userone> 我觉得Win和Lin最大的区别是文化上的区别，并不能随意贬低Win，
<userone> xiaofan: Win有MSDN
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ api這種東東
<MopperWhite> snoop_fy: 解释一下……我的意思是“我们可以用BSD”！！！！！！！！
<gjp> MopperWhite: 但起码lin下对应的工具绝大多数闭源，收费。。。。。。。
<snoop_fy> MopperWhite: 哦。。
<xiaofan> MSDN？
<userone> 虽然我们是倾向于赞同Linux的，但是不能随意去抵制Win, 那是不符合Lin的文化的
<MopperWhite> snoop_fy: 句子有点精简……
<MopperWhite> userone: “自由”也是lin文化！
<CyrusYzGTt> 自由、真誠、博愛
<gjp> MopperWhite: 说错了，但起码Win下对应的工具绝大多数闭源，收费。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: 没错！
<tonyzrh> userone: 说得太好了
<suteng> 谁抵制Win了？只是不爱用罢了
<gjp> 自由软件的使用还是注重个人爱好
<CyrusYzGTt> 青菜蘿蔔，各有所好
<userone> MopperWhite: M$给Linus提供代码，Linus十分欢迎，而如果你们是Linus的话，估计会写“Win向Lin屈服”的社论了
<CyrusYzGTt> 就好像有的喜歡蘿莉，御姐，熟女什麼的
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 打住！
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 这个。。。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> 继续在空间站写作业……
<CyrusYzGTt> 繼續looking neting smailing talking
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你又开始了。。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> http://www.google.cn/music/playlist?id=RENREN:325544057:1292677756928&type=playlist
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我爱干啥干啥……
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我只是喜欢想象……
<xiaofan> 哎  我笔记本漏电
<gjp> MopperWhite: 好吧。。。。。。。。。这也算爱好的。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 没地线？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 那給身體充電
<xiaofan> 有阿
<gjp> xiaofan: 你电到了？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 还有人喜欢正太、萝莉……
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 小电流而已。不过也不是好受
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你也打住！
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我的本本有时候也这样……
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 低於36V的，可以試試給身體充電
<MopperWhite> gjp: 没接底线的时候
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你示范下……
<xiaofan> gjp: 当然电到了
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么？
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 他是AI……
<MopperWhite> 错了……
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: CyrusYzGTt是AI……
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 我小時候經常，給自己輸電的
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我本本从来没有接过底线，也没漏过电。。。。
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 然后你就死了……
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: AI？？？？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 不知道……
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 這樣可以修煉雷神決
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: ROBOT……
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 在雷雨天站在帝国大厦顶端拿着金属棒效果更加～
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 沒看過，七界傳說嗎？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 妈妈呀。你小说狂阿
<gjp> 还是老本子质量好呀。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 超過2V的，我不去
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 哈哈哈哈
<MopperWhite> 空间站里小便真不方便……
<xiaofan> gjp: 你什么牌子的电脑？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 根據偉大的小說指示，你纔對了
<gjp> xiaofan: lenovo
<MopperWhite> gjp: 支持国产……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 起码质量好。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan> gjp: 我华硕
<xiaofan> gjp: 联想很花哨。简单一点就好了
<MopperWhite> HITACHI二手水货飘过………………
<gjp> xiaofan: 买商务本
<CyrusYzGTt> 垃圾神舟筆記本潛水過
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这种本能用吗？
<xiaofan> gjp: 确实。不过我着气质用起不适合
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 神州很好阿
<MopperWhite> MopperWhite: XFCE毫无压力……
<MopperWhite> ………………
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 便宜阿。性能价有高
<MopperWhite> gjp: XFCE毫无压力……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这个。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp:  预装winXP的………………
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我的Hasee很垃圾，噪音大，還燒了個USB接口
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 趁早扔了………………
<gjp> 有用Lenovo的没？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 而且售後很差
<MopperWhite> gjp: 不过我的电脑BIOS用起来很舒服……
<gjp> MopperWhite: ？？？？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 有啥功能设置一眼就看出来了……
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 給我錢買個比現在好的，我就扔
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这个。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: 国产主板总是不能usb启动
<MopperWhite> gjp: 选项太多找不到……
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 售后差好阿。可以自己修阿
<gjp> 我再买本子，还选lenovo。。。。。。。。
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 售后有多差？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 可我不會電路啊，怎麼修USB
<MopperWhite> huangg: 不如没有……
<huangg> MopperWhite: 比如？
<xiaofan> 如果给我再买电脑的机会。我肯定会买微星  ^_^
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 这个。。。。。。。找人修。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 說要你給她1280才修
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 慢慢琢磨  哈哈哈
<huangg> gjp: 联想哪里好？
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 保修多久？
<MopperWhite> huangg: 你去修USB然后主板修坏了………………
<huangg> xiaofan: 如果给我个买电脑的机会，我会asus
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ 3年
<gjp> huangg: 我的本6年了，嘛问题没有。。。
<xiaofan> huangg: 你现在什么电脑
<huangg> MopperWhite: 。。。。。
<huangg> xiaofan: asus
<xiaofan> huangg: 我们交换。我硕
<huangg> gjp: 联想的太贵了
<xiaofan> huangg: ^_^。一样阿
<huangg> xiaofan: 你也是？
<huangg>  xiaofan 什么系列的
<xiaofan> huangg: 什么系列的？
<gjp> huangg: 不算很贵吧。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> huangg: ASUS我家台机主板，不好用……
<huangg> xiaofan: 我两年多吧，A8SR
<xiaofan> huangg: K40
<huangg> 。。。
<xiaofan> huangg: 不一样的系列。多少钱
<huangg> gjp: 我以为lenovo性价比不是很高。。身为国产机价格太高了
<huangg> xiaofan: 6k
<xiaofan> huangg: 我4500
<huangg> xiaofan: 。。。
<gjp> huangg: 还不错，起码我本子质量过关。。。
<huangg> xiaofan: Duo T5750/1G/HD2400/160G
<huangg> gjp: 恩，
<huangg> 现在都不玩平板了嘛
<huangg> 趋势
<MopperWhite> http://code.bulix.org/qt8p12-79142
<xiaofan> huangg: 速龙2 T4 2G 320G
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你发的什么？
<huangg> xiaofan: 买来不久咯？
<xiaofan> huangg: 你cpu咋样？
<MopperWhite> gjp: 新闻……
<huangg> xiaofan:  T5750
<xiaofan> huangg: 大半年前买的
<huangg> 酷睿的
<xiaofan> huangg: 我不懂T
<MopperWhite> ？？？
<xiaofan> huangg: 直接说型号
<MopperWhite> kmlkllkml
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这个。。。。。。。。。。。。。算新闻？
<huangg> xiaofan: 相当于I3 还是I5吧
<huangg> xiaofan:  型号就是T5750阿
<MopperWhite> gjp: 任何都可以～
<xiaofan> huangg: 很好   比我好多了
<xiaofan> huangg: 你不满意你机子的哪一个配件？？
<huangg> xiaofan: 贵了这么多了
<MopperWhite> 说点别的……
<huangg> xiaofan: 08年暑假买的。。
<gjp> 我准备下了。。。
<gjp> 我还得写东西呢
<xiaofan> huangg: 你的机子老些
<MopperWhite> 我也是
<MopperWhite> 作业写不完了
<xiaofan> huangg: 我最不满意就是cpu了  总感觉不够用
<MopperWhite> 大家在哪里？
<huangg> xiaofan: cpu你要跑什么阿
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你们多少作业？现在还没写完？我早都写完了
<xiaofan> huangg: vmware
<xiaofan> huangg: 内存倒是够。显卡和声卡完全不用
<MopperWhite> gjp: 你几年级？
<huangg> xiaofan: 声卡也不够用？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 高一
<huangg> xiaofan: 显卡是什么？你的。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: 哇！我初三……
<gjp> MopperWhite: 厉害
<huangg> xiaofan: 你在虚拟机里跑ub？
<xiaofan> huangg: 不是。我声卡和显卡基本不用。因为系统无法识别
<MopperWhite> gjp: 比你小1岁而已………………
<xiaofan> huangg: 我用的是fedora  真机上的
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我也是初中开始玩lin的
<xiaofan> huangg: 显卡ati  的
<MopperWhite> 我把这里当水区了……
<huangg> xiaofan: ati的啥
<MopperWhite> gjp: 激动啊……
<xiaofan> huangg: hd4570
<huangg> xiaofan: 。。
<gjp> MopperWhite: 加油，别在中考吃亏
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我用ATI Mobility Hd2400額
<MopperWhite> gjp: 哪里的？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你好还是我的好？？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你哪的？
<xiaofan> huangg: 我基本不懂硬件
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 那你的ATi是什麼系列的
<MopperWhite> gjp: 福建厦门
<gjp> MopperWhite: 河北石家庄
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 不過，我猜是妳的顯卡好
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: APHICS系列的
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我这里要考体育啊～历史政治闭卷啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 額～～肯定是妳的顯卡好
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: GRAPHICS系列
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我宁愿要集成显卡
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 用開源驅動很好
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你们惨。。。。不过我们也考体育。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: 政治历史闭卷啊～～～～～～
<gjp> MopperWhite: 这个。。。。。。我们开卷。。。。。。
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我电脑的声卡和显卡基本是废物
<MopperWhite> gjp: 交浴菊的都蛋疼菊紧！！！！！
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我们今年才开卷！！！！！
<gjp> MopperWhite: ？
<xiaofan> huangg: 你硬是觉得华硕好阿？
<gjp> MopperWhite: ！！！！！！！！！
<MopperWhite> gjp: 我们是第一届开卷！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我是買品牌機的，看價格就知道很差的
<MopperWhite> gjp: 交浴菊的都是******!!!!!!!
<gjp> MopperWhite: 你们算幸运的。。。。。。。。。
<huangg> xiaofan: 没有阿- -我觉得都差不多 除了HP和国产的
<MopperWhite> gjp: ?
<huangg> xiaofan: 不是，是大陆牌子。。
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我们是第一年教育改革。。。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> gjp: ?
<xiaofan> huangg: 我下次买电脑肯定会问linux完全支持你的电脑不？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 蛋疼的改革。。。。。。。
<xiaofan> huangg: 管他什么牌子
<huangg> xiaofan:你的不支持？我的完全支持，，，，快捷键都比WIN下跑的溜
<MopperWhite> gjp: 先让我们按应试的学，然后按改革的考——这就是我们蛋疼的交浴菊！
<huangg> xiaofan: 都是代工的，就是有些售后太差了
<xiaofan> huangg: 我声卡不支持。触摸也不是很支持
<huangg> MopperWhite: jiaoyuju。。。
<huangg> xiaofan: - -这么蛋疼
<xiaofan> huangg: 就是
<xiaofan> huangg: 安静得要死
<huangg> xiaofan: 现在基本不用鼠标了
<MopperWhite> 交浴菊=jiao yu ju~
<gjp> xiaofan: 那个。。。。。。。。一般电脑，不支持ubuntu就支持fedora，不支持fedora就支持arch。。。。。
<huangg> xiaofan: xiaofan 快捷键
<xiaofan> huangg: 用linux也不是很依赖鼠标了
<xiaofan> huangg: 就是用快捷键
<huangg> xiaofan: 很久没插鼠标了，触摸板动动足以。。。命令行+快捷键够了
<xiaofan> huangg: 确实
<MopperWhite> hi？
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我下了。。。。。。。写脚本去。。。。。
<xiaofan> huangg: 你平常最爱进哪个linux论坛
<MopperWhite> gjp: 你作业写完了？
<huangg> xiaofan: 没进论坛- -google
<MopperWhite> 写作业去，88～
<huangg> xiaofan: 以前会ubuntuforum
<xiaofan> huangg: 哦  我一般进红联  不过还是不进论坛好
<xiaofan> huangg: 基本闷們的
<huangg> xiaofan: 红脸是什么/？红客联盟？
<xiaofan> huangg: 红联  你google输入这两字    第一个就是；了
<xiaofan> huangg: 你觉得进黑客论坛学习是不是更容易学懂基本知识？
<xiaofan> 都不说话了？
<huangg> xiaofan: 还有黑客？
<xiaofan> 我现在基本只有聊天
<ghw> .....
<xiaofan> huangg: 没有。
<huangg> xiaofan: 五六年前也在论坛混过 安全阿渗透阿什么的
<ghw> xiaofan, 你觉得，中国的环境学的到？
<huangg> xiaofan: - -都是脚本小子吧
<xiaofan> huangg: 不是
<xiaofan> huangg: 连脚本小子都不算。全转载的
<xiaofan> 我又不是很精通英语   只好看国内的
<xiaofan> ghw: 你英语的好的话可以去外国
<huangg> xiaofan: ..
<huangg> xiaofan: 其实都差不多
<huangg>  xiaofan 几年级了？
<xiaofan> 不过对于菜鸟我来说。只好看看国内的简单网络知识
<xiaofan> huangg: 职业技术学校的   高一读了7周
<ghw> xiaofan, 国内的所谓黑客网站全是搞Windows的
<huangg> xiaofan: ...
<huangg> ghw: asp为主吧？
<xiaofan> huangg: 我现在真他吗的后悔。，初中的时候干吗只学语文和数学？应该只学英语
<xiaofan> ghw: 我也觉得
<huangg> xiaofan: 数学最主要
<xiaofan> huangg: 数学懂点就可以
<ghw> huangg, 好久没去看了，哈哈
<huangg> xiaofan: 数学才主要。。。
<xiaofan> huangg: 我姐姐也是计算机专业的 她英语很好 却很讨厌英语   我英语很差  却很喜欢英语
<huangg> xiaofan: 学呗 挂在嘴上没用
<xiaofan> huangg: 英语和数学你还是看重数学？
<huangg> xiaofan: dangr
<huangg> 当然
<xiaofan> huangg: 我现在一直都在学习英语，不过进度很慢
<xiaofan> huangg: 你什么专业？
<huangg> xiaofan: 电子
<xiaofan> huangg: 怪不得
<huangg> xiaofan: 英语固然重要，数学也很重要
<xiaofan> huangg: 你哪里的人？
<huangg> xiaofan: 温州
<xiaofan> huangg: 你最近在研究那方面的知识/我在学习python 。
<Warm_HUG> 谁拆过液晶屏不？
<snoop_fy> 有没有用kopete的？为啥只有一个XMPP协议，现在不能登MSN了？我用的是KDE4.4.5,kopete1.0.0
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 有
<huangg> Warm_HUG: LED吗？
<huangg> xiaofan: 没怎么研究
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 那玩意，如果制作一个超大的，贴在墙壁上，会不会非常有科幻的感觉？
<xiaofan> huangg: 唉  好想回学校  在舅舅家里静不下心来看书
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 什么意思
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 我指的是只要液晶后面的反光部分
<huangg> Warm_HUG: led?
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 导光板？
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 叫做导光板么？就是它
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 就是一个透明的板上很多点的，
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 几块美刀吧
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 不会吧1.5寸的tft才几十块
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 是LED上的导光板嘛，好像就是这个价格我也忘记了，
<Warm_HUG> .
<huangg> Warm_HUG: LED就是由导光板，反射片，灯管 外壳之类的组成的 很简单
<Warm_HUG> huangg:
<Warm_HUG>     3mm导光板：80元/㎡；    4mm导光板：99元/㎡ ；     5mm导光板：120元/㎡  原来这玩意是按平方米算钱的
<Warm_HUG> 做装潢不算太贵
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 你要用导管版？
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 计划而已
<Warm_HUG> 想法而已
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 多google一下吧，想想很动感
<xiaofan> 不聊了  手机没有流量了 估计本irc只有我手机拨号吧
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 很刺眼的要是装上灯管的话
<huangg> xiaofan: 手机拨号。。。geili
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 主要是遮光的膜和led的密度要控制好
<xiaofan> huangg: 那是  潮流
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 。。。现在装潢都如此？
<huangg> Warm_HUG: 再上个液晶屏就成电视了都
<Warm_HUG> huangg: 哪有这么先进的。个人的想法而已，都这么装潢，瓷器国卖了都不够
<xiaofan> 用液晶装修房子，那感觉好冷阿。不如拿泥巴扶墙，再风干，那感觉才好  我家都是。我自己设计的
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan: 感觉可以靠颜色调节，这个早就想到了
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan: 这种装修方式对geek来说一定特别的给力
<xiaofan1> 知道不。西藏草原上的居民就是用牛粪做墙壁
<RabbitHair> 请问大家，怎么升级winetricks啊
<xiaofan1> 用牛粪当柴烧
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 没见过，瞎扯，人家不是没石头，都是用石头做的墙
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 用石头做的都是比较有钱的
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 穷一点就是用牛粪和石头
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 我前年就去过。藏民最恶心的就是那厕所
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 藏人有的是力气，山上多的是石头和泥土，干嘛用牛粪
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 他们还用厕所？我去的时候没见厕所
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 恩  但并不是家家户户都靠山。有些还是用牛粪的。
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 呵呵   他们的茅厕就像“贫民窟的百万富翁“男主角小时候掉在茅厕里的的那情景的茅厕一样
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 完全一模一样
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 每次去厕所对我来说就是种痛苦
<xiaofan1> W
<huangg> xiaofan1: 掉进去？
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 那种，前几年我们这边的学校都是那样的。
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 当然啊，有些藏民没有厕所的习惯。基本随处撒尿
<xiaofan1> huangg: 你去看看这个电影吧      非常好看  着电影是我一辈子见过好看的电影
<huangg> xiaofan1: 看过的
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 那你去的西藏的哪里的地方？？
<xiaofan1> 不会只是去拉萨？？
<xiaofan1> huangg: 电影的那厕所恶心不？？
<huangg> 一点
<huangg> xiaofan1: 有点
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 没去过西藏，只是去青海
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 青海和西藏还是有差别的e
<xiaofan1> huangg: 西藏郊外有厕所的构造就像那电影的一样
<MopperWhite> hi
<MopperWhite> 我上来查词
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  15:52 
<xiaofan1> huangg: 几块木头，架在上空。茅坑就是地面
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 那边的人都是藏族啊，没区别的吧。初中地理都忘记了，不记得住民有什么不同
<huangg> xiaofan1: 掉下来怎么办
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 至少我还是有差别
<huangg> xiaofan1: 他们不会挖个坑吗
<Warm_HUG> xiaofan1: 你是哪里人？
<xiaofan1> huangg: 还是比较结实，有时候还真担心会掉下去
<xiaofan1> huangg: 不会。建个厕所都算不错了。不过基本上是因为汉族要用厕所
<huangg> xiaofan1: 藏人不拉屎？
<xiaofan1> Warm_HUG: 我重庆的   我爸爸一年360天都在西藏。我还是去过的
<huangg> xiaofan1: 有差这么大吗
<xiaofan1> huangg: 他们随处解决的
<Warm_HUG> .
<Warm_HUG> 这是不同文化的差异了，没什么的
<xiaofan1> huangg: 满地都是屎尿。经常见到藏族在大街上小便，有时候会看到在大街上大便
<snoop_fy> KDE4.4.5 KOPETE1.0.0没有MSN协议。。求登录MSN的办法。。
<huangg> xiaofan1: ...
<xiaofan1> huangg: 拉萨还好。毕竟有老外
<xiaofan1> huangg: 反正除了拉萨。其他的地方都这样
<xiaofan1> huangg: 走在大街上都是屎尿气味
<xiaofan1> huangg: 还说西藏是天堂。仅仅是对拉萨而说的吧？
<woju> 在电脑登录飞信给手机发短信，是不是要收注册手机的流量费？
<xiaofan1> woju: 可能吧  有那么介意阿？
<huangg> xiaofan1: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 請問10086
<huangg> woju: 流量费
<xiaofan1> huangg: 所以我以后要去西藏的话，还是拉萨好。郊区也不要去。市内还是可以的
<huangg> xiaofan1: ..下次有出去M你
<huangg> msn有不好好
<huangg> 哈哈
<xiaofan1> huangg: M??
<huangg> xiaofan1: msn
<huangg> xiaofan1: wlm
<xiaofan1> huangg: 我没有msn
<huangg> gt很少上
<huangg> xiaofan1: mail也行
<snoop_fy> 没有用KDE而且依然在用MSN的么？。。主要是他娘的GTALK上没人，太寂寞了，不指望QQ，指望一下MSN难道也是很奢侈的愿望么。。
<huangg> 收的到的mail
<xiaofan1> huangg:呵呵
<huangg> snoop_fy: msn。。。
<xiaofan1> huangg: 要收导游费阿
<huangg> snoop_fy: 有网页版的
<huangg> xiaofan1: 好说阿
<snoop_fy> huangg: 额
<xiaofan1> huangg: 要体验真正的西藏，还是要去偏僻的地方  比如  那曲区的比如县   我曾经在那里干过工地的小工
<huangg> snoop_fy: pidgin也可以
<huangg> snoop_fy: empathy好像我上不去了
<huangg> xiaofan1: 体验什么
<huangg> xiaofan1: 时间缓慢吗
<xiaofan1> huangg: 还有林芝。最好就是日客则
<huangg> xiaofan1: 人们热情不
<snoop_fy> huangg: 主要是我用的KDE，kopete跟系统的风格比较一致，看着舒服，看来还是得换掉。。
<xiaofan1> huangg: 体验真正的西藏。热情？除非你认识。哪怕一点点的认识就可以
<huangg> xiaofan1: 不会抗你就是了
<xiaofan1> huangg: 西藏的有个地方的天气就像南方一样，那里工资高的要命。月薪5000就是小儿科
<huangg> xiaofan1: 不会砍你就好了
<huangg> xiaofan1: 做什么 的- -还有这种地
<xiaofan1> huangg: o(∩∩)o...哈哈   只要不惹他  不要在山上挖虫草就可以
<huangg> xiaofan1: 虫草只能他们挖？
<huangg> xiaofan1:
<huangg> 据说有大刀的
<snoop_fy> 哈哈，据说是我编译的时候没有打开flag，去查下flag重新编译一下kopete说不定就行了
<xiaofan1> huangg: 种地有阿   水稻都有  不过那地方是禁地。因为不通道路。每年去的人都很多死在雪崩之下。去的时候都有可能看到冻结的尸体
<huangg> ...
<huangg> xiaofan1: 。。
<huangg> 说的怎么这么恐怖
<xiaofan1> huangg: 虫草是藏族的专利。汉族挖的话，砍死你都不用负责和眨眼。藏族之间都会发生群砍
<huangg> xiaofan1: 。。。
<huangg> xiaofan1: 能沟通吗
<xiaofan1> huangg: 所以那里的工资就高 阿  猪肉在那里就能买很贵的价格
<huangg> xiaofan1: 那边主要吃什么肉
<xiaofan1> huangg: 挖他们的虫草，砍你没商量
<xiaofan1> huangg: 牛肉和羊肉
<huangg> xiaofan1: ...
<huangg> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir
<xiaofan1> huangg: 他们流行水葬。我还吃过吃人尸体的鱼   恶心死我了
<xiaofan1> huangg: 草原山的藏族基本就是牛羊，臧耙。青稞
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 你去过西藏？？
<huangg> xiaofan1: 不是说那边的鱼不能吃的吗
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 听说藏族可以持有枪支
<huangg> xiaofan1: 有段时间对西藏还蛮向往的
<MopperWhite> xiao
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我的笔记本的无线网卡不工作了，ifconfig 里有 eth1，指示灯也亮，就是不搜索无线网络，请教个这问题怎么解决，谢谢！
<MopperWhite> 很多人带机关枪……
<xiaofan1> huangg: 哦对了  他们山上有很多野鸽子。我爸爸和兄弟们在山洞的另一个出口堵住，另一些人在这个洞攀鸽子。几百只鸽子就被收入袋子里了
<xiaofan1> huangg: 有些人不知道那鱼吃过尸体的
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 右键无线连接图标-编辑链接-无线-添加
<xiaofan1> huangg: 比如我
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 真恶心……
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 话说藏族不是天葬吗？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 让鹰吃
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 我去过。但没有见过藏族持枪。但刀确实人人都配
<huangg> fuhao: 无线不是wlan吗？
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 也流行水葬，水葬好像是给非正常死亡葬的
<CyrusYzGTt> 天葬不是一般藏族用的
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 听说有冲锋枪，用来打猎和防身
<fuhao> huangg: 我的是笔记本
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 至少我没有见过
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 不会自动搜索么……
<huangg> fuhao: 驱动上了吗
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 重启下
<fuhao> MopperWhite: 右键查看了，默认里边就有
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 你那里有没有wifi啊？
<fuhao> MopperWhite: 我家当然有阿
<huangg> fuhao: ifconfig里面有wlan这个选项没
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 左键无限标志
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 选中你家的wifi
<huangg> xiaofan1: 猎枪
<xiaofan1> 西藏最不容易嫁出去的人就是天葬的那师傅的女儿  ^_^
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: ？
<xiaofan1> huangg: 猎枪倒是有   不是很多见
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 天葬的师傅的女儿嫁出去的话   那么南方就必须接受岳父的技艺-------砍人肉进行天葬
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: ………………
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 技艺而已，不用学
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 不一定要从事天葬……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 天葬的时候  别的民族不能轻易去看
<fuhao> huangg: 前一阵能用，后来去单位上不了网，我就改了DNS和interfaces 后来改乱了，在家在单位插网线能用，无线就上不去了
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 纪录片咋拍的？
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: o(∩∩)o...哈哈  去嘛  吓死你 你以为是打架砍人阿
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 必须接受岳父的技艺
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 医学院学生可以娶……
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 那是通过关系进去的   纪录片也不是记万了的
<huangg> fuhao: 重新做下网卡吧，我也无能为力了，google之
<MopperWhite> fuhao: 试过重启没？
<fuhao> MopperWhite: 试了N边... 没用
<MopperWhite> 其实希望ibus增加一些功能
<MopperWhite> 比如让我知道大小写
<MopperWhite> 还有用ubuntu one同步
<xiaofan1> 西藏人很开放的   据说，在西藏没有处女
<MopperWhite> 同步词库
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 啊？！
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 藏传佛教咋样？
<huangg> xiaofan1: 有tt吗西藏
<tenzu> -_-??
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 听说的哈
<huangg> tenzu: 疼阻大虾膜拜之
<xiaofan1> MopperWhite: 不知道  没去过   布达拉宫都没有进去过  没有钱买阿
<xiaofan1> huangg: tt？？
<tenzu> huangg: 哥，你真客气
<huangg> xiaofan1: 套套
<MopperWhite> 大家想象下GFW的真面目……
<MopperWhite> 咋样？
<xiaofan1> huangg: 不知道 我又去嫖过
<huangg> xiaofan1: 很开放没tt不是要闹出人命了嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 是擁有智慧的程式
<xiaofan1> huangg: o(∩∩)o...哈哈  不要说这个 我不是很清除哈
<huangg> xiaofan1: 。。
<xiaofan1> huangg: 每次和藏族人交流   开口闭口就是鸡婆阿  鸡巴这些的
<huangg> ...
<huangg> xiaofan1: 汉语的精髓给学过去了
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 有TMD的精髓嗎
<xiaofan1> huangg: 就是
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<MopperWhite> 个人觉得GFW的真面目是个大罩子
<MopperWhite> 覆盖在整个天朝上空
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 不會是天火罩吧
<MopperWhite> 对进出的每一条无线电波进行审查
<MopperWhite> 内部进行天空模拟投影
<MopperWhite> 虚拟整个天空
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 我很少听过藏族人骂人  就算骂起来你也听不懂
<MopperWhite> xiaofan1: 闽南人骂人也听不出来……
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 那就音譯
<MopperWhite> GFW的内壁上分布着高能激光炮
<MopperWhite> 可以对一个城市进行彻底清洗
<MopperWhite> 由一个AI控制
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 我想起來了。是九州封印
<MopperWhite> 深埋在天安门下方用液氮冷却的巨型机房里
<huangg> ...
<huangg> MopperWhite在深度yy
<MopperWhite> 我在空间站里看到的！
<MopperWhite> 很大
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 放心吧，天道是要求凡是一綫生幾的，要不然gfw會被天道摧毀的
<MopperWhite> 顶端快接近近地轨道
<huangg> 天网。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 還有龍組是不受影響的
<xiaofan> 阿！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！阿！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MopperWhite> 空气中散布着GFW的纳米机器人
<xiaofan> 好 无聊
<MopperWhite> 以便监控
<huangg> xiaofan: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 還有每位合法出生的有戶口的每年打的疫苗都有監控機器人
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 所以世界末日是爲了讓gfw之下的人民的解脫
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 这个不知道……
<xiaofan> 好了   真正的没有流量 了  下了
<sunwilston> 插上一个硬盘安装一套gentoo玩玩
<johann> 怎么订阅comp.os.linux新闻组？谢谢
<sunwilston> 这个只要有个google帐号就行了，很容易
<jiero> How do I get fcitx to work?
<jiero> hi, all, HELP!
<johann> sunwilston,能不能说得具体点，谢谢
<johann> sunwilston,我有msn的帐号
<jiero> I fetched fcitx from Debian Sid for my OS(Linux Mint Debian)
<woju_> jiero: 上网查下fcitx出错的消息，百度或者谷歌下，然后删除一个文件就好了
<jiero> after, launching it I got the interface but hot key ctrl+space cannot call out
<sunwilston> johann: 你上那个论坛嘛，然后加入不行了，一定要有gmail帐号
<woju_> jiero: 我有次电脑掉电之后，也是启动不了fcitx
<MopperWhite> jiero: which country are you form?
<jiero> MopperWhite: China
<MopperWhite> jiero: OK……
<woju_> jiero:  上网查下fcitx出错的消息，百度或者谷歌下，然后删除一个文件就好了
<jiero> woju_: thanks, but I got no error imo
<johann> sunwilston,msn也行吧？！我的gmail的有时连不上
<MopperWhite> jiero: thy"sudo apt-get autoremove ibus" "sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin"
<sunwilston> johann: 晕，说了不行，如果MSN可以的话，算你行
<jiero> MopperWhite: I want to test fcitx
<jiero> MopperWhite: test if it work with Scribus
<johann> sunwilston：:-)，有了gmail之后了？好像要发一个邮件到哪里？好像
<MopperWhite> jiero: sudo apt-get install fcitx
<jiero> MopperWhite: nothing, no such package
<sunwilston> johann: google groups 上有操作提示的
<johann> sunwilston：哦，我还没有到过google groups,呵呵，谢谢
<sunwilston> johann: 现在国内直接上groups不容易啊，呵呵
<MopperWhite> google groups不是被墙了吗？
<sunwilston> MopperWhite: 中国人都知道啊
<MopperWhite> 困～
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 暫時還能上
<MopperWhite> 作业～
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你随便点点什么
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 我要清蒸佛祖，烤耶和華，炸天照
<johann> sunwilston：哦，我还是直接找怎么上comp.os.linux的算了，原来订阅过，现在忘了，:-)
 * sunwilston 越来越觉得google将来比MS更可怕
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 要红烧奥特曼吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 不要，這個能量太低級了
<sunwilston> johann: 如果你有gmail帐号的话，我帮你订吧
<NoIE> 请问，有没有人觉得，类中的 public 、private 很滑稽？
<sunwilston> johann: 前提你是信任我的
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 请问你要用信用卡还是支票付款
<NoIE> tenzu: 我要跨省你。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 你有什麼就用什麼付款
<tenzu> NoIE: why?
<NoIE> tenzu: 丑
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 用VISA付？
<jiero> Anybody using Debian Testing?
<johann> sunwilston：谢谢，不是不信任你，只是觉得没必要一定要加入google
<tenzu> NoIE: 砍号
<tenzu> jiero: ask pocoyo
<sunwilston> johann: I服了YOU
<MopperWhite> 地球已经被三体人的主炮瞄准了！快跑！我在奥尔特云等你们！
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 那妳就付款,我要清蒸佛祖，烤耶和華，炸天照,幾時送到永恆洪荒就行
<jiero> tenzu: ty
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 请输入帐号和密码
<NoIE> 世上最让人郁闷的就是纯表情回复了，比纯表情回复更让人郁闷的就是，单字回复。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 不是妳給錢嗎？
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 我是收钱的……
<tenzu> jiero: what?
<jiero> NoIE: :'(
<jiero> tenzu: thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 我決定請妳吃霸王（洗髮）餐
<jiero> tenzu: ty
<jiero>  Net nerd version of "thank you"
<MopperWhite> 大家注意！三体人的主炮已经瞄准地球！火星轨道内的一切都会变成纯能！快跑！我在奥尔特云等你们！！
<tenzu> NoIE: 你的头像是你自己么？
<NoIE> tenzu: 你猜。
<tenzu> jiero: I'm not a nerd...
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 菜还没上呢……
<tenzu> NoIE: 不说直接砍号
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 做好了
<NoIE> tenzu: 是本人。
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 请到这里领取
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 我在柯伊伯带稍微外面一点的地方
<tenzu> NoIE: 你是小妹妹？
<NoIE> tenzu: 你猜。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ no，你送去永恆洪荒，西方教準提哪裏，就可以了
<MopperWhite> NoIE和 tenzu开始调情了～
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 太远，不送
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 不遠，你只要領悟時間規則就可以了
<tenzu> MopperWhite: 你和那谁谁调了一下午了
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 你送完後，就去人教教主之下第一人那領獎賞
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: OK，我会把货物用电磁炮以97%的光速射向地球！
<sunwilston> 楼上两位太投入了
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 请自行领会相对论中速度和质量的关系
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 不用，我已靜掌握創世三部曲了
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 就算这样你也不能违反基本物理定律
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 那什麼物理定律在混沌規則下是個笑話
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你不能违反空间是三维的这一定律，同样的，你也不能违反时间是线性的，而且是不可倒流的
<Kandu> NoIE: 哪些地方滑稽？
<ubuntunewbie> 为什么empathy这个在线用户的框不见了
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 在混沌規則下是個笑話
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你做不到
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你永远不能毁灭比你更大的存在
<NoIE> Kandu: 我编程序的时候一直将所有的东西都定义为public。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 嗯，當然我是聖人之下的螻蟻
<MopperWhite> 你不能回到过去
<MopperWhite> 这造成了外祖母悖论
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 能，回到過去，
<Kandu> NoIE: 然後你覺得，其他兩個是沒必要的，對吧？
<NoIE> Kandu: 恩。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ,,,,,,你愛因看多了
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你的穿越行为会引发蝴蝶效应
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 可能导致你无法进行穿越
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 對於盤古洪荒會的，可是在永恆洪荒不會
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 也就是说你不能阻止自己进行穿越
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你还是穿越了……
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你在四维空间吗？
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 你不会的
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 。。。。看來你還是不懂的什麼是混沌
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 四维空间包裹着3维
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 知道，在混沌中有11个维度
<ubuntunewbie> empathy右边那个显示在线用户的框不见了......勾选show contact list了呀.....
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 而且光速无限大
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 一切处在量子状态
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 。。。。。混沌，無有遠近，無有長短，無有上中下東南西北，無有過去現在未來。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian sid 如果一段时间不更新，会不会一些库依赖出现问题。testing 是不是比较安全谢谢，
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 典型的11维空间
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 對桌面用戶來說，debian是滾動更新，沒影響
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: sid 和 arch 更像，还是 testing 更像，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 無天地人妖神魔鬼物植
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄台，我不太频繁更新，有时会 2个月没有更新，特别寒暑假
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 这么说你不是东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 沒遇到過，另請高明
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ....
<woju> 有没有软件多些的linux可登陆的服务器，供大众使用的，unix-center的上面软件太少了
<happyaron> unix-center上已经很臃肿了
<woju> happyaron, 连elinks都没有
<woju> 上次听说unix-center管理员到海南养牛去了，不知道有这回事没有
<woju> 在水木上看看到的
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 這個，你和MopperWhite 能說的到一起嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 說什麼？
<ubuntunewbie> 牛肉好吃
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 什麼11維什麼混沌……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ .....大道至簡，至繁
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……
<jiero> I found smaller font size isn't bad
<jiero> just size 8 is enough
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 会瞎掉的
<tenzu> jiero: good for bitmap, but bad for microhei
<jiero> Warm_HUG: no worries, most in English
<jiero> tenzu: It was long ago I saw bitmap font
<tenzu> jiero: I‘m using it now, in my tint2
<gjp> cfy: 在没？
<iamfbi> 有人没
<pocoyo> iamfbi: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tt> 有没有人
<Warm_HUG> .
<thomasxie> .
<tt> 为什么我的kubuntucpr那么多
<tt> cpu点得好多
<Warm_HUG> 不懂，潜水
<tt>     20   0 58884  45m 9876 S   14  2.2   1:56.93 Xorg
<tt> Xorg这个进程占的cpu好多
<thomasxie> 不懂，潜水
<tt> ……
<Warm_HUG>  1000 root      20   0 40928  18m  10m D   12  0.9   1:20.60 Xorg
<woju> 大家还加了哪些频道？
<CyrusYzGTt> #black-hat
<CyrusYzGTt> #red-hat
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 这么说solidot上的黑帽不是一个人咯？
<jiero> I have #scion #tremulous #scribus #hedgewars #debian #inkscape
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 你應該聽說過黑帽大會吧，
<gjp> #fedora-zh
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 左耳听右耳冒
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 道不同，不相爲謀，
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 你就扯吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 好
 * CyrusYzGTt 想 Warm_HUG 美人撲過去，撕扯着
<cfy> gjp: 可以历史回滚？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ XD
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ yum history (undo,....etc)
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。不错。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我终于把fedora配好了。。。
<jiero> lol
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。恭喜
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ yum history [info|list|summary|redo|undo|new]
<gjp> cfy: fedora真变态，我算知道什么叫激进了。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 怎么激进了？
<gjp> cfy: 我用了2小时，6个软件包崩溃了
<Kandu> gjp: hentai fedora XD
<cfy> gjp: 这不是不稳定么。。。
<gjp> cfy: 不是，我把selinux关了，10个小时都没有一个崩溃
<cfy> gjp: 哦。
<NoIE> ↷ straight 有右转的意思吗？
<Warm_HUG> NoIE: 你要人外号干啥？
<NoIE> warm_HUG看irc聊天室的聊天内容，分不清大家说的是谁。
<jiero> help I cannot figure out fcitx
<tt> “Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)”
<tt> 的盘片插入驱动器“/cdrom/”再按回车键
<tt> 这是什么意思
<jiero> how do i get it work!
<shuaizi0420> 来了
<tt> “Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)”
<tt> 的盘片插入驱动器“/cdrom/”再按回车键
<tt> 这是什么意思
<tt> “Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)”的盘片插入驱动器“/cdrom/”再按回车键
<tt> 这是什么意思
<shuaizi0420> 我
<gjp> shuaizi0420: 这个是我
<tt> “Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)”的盘片插入驱动器“/cdrom/”再按回车键   安装软件的时候出现 ？
<gjp> tt: 你在装什么？
<tt> gjp: 就是update
<tt> gjp: 老是这样 然后就卡在那里不动了
<gjp> shuaizi0420: 这个是我
<sitaback> gebjgd: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAzNzk5MTg4.html
<gjp> tt: 把光盘的源关了试试。。。
<tt> gjp: 哪个是光盘源
<gjp> tt: 。。。。。。
<gjp> tt: 我说不清，在软件源里找吧，我在用fedora。。。。
<tt> gjp: 哦
<woju> 这么长时间都没人？
<woju> 都吃完饭没有？
<_xiaoMo> 才几点啊就吃饭
<Warm_HUG> woju: 寂寞了，穿好丝袜出去呀
<lindows915> Warm_HUG>> 絲襪？
<Warm_HUG> lindows915: 这么久也能续上，厉害
<lindows915> Warm_HUG>> 那我說什麼？zkwlx加入了#ubuntu-cn有什麼好說的？
<zkwlx> …………
<Warm_HUG> lindows915: 您也去找双丝袜去吧
<zkwlx> 今排了7个小时…………才买了张站票…………
<lindows915> ……我沒有這個癖好……
<Warm_HUG> lindows915: http://luo.bo/3616/ 消解你的寂寞
<zkwlx> 从外地回北京的注意了，学生票直达的和动车组调整为提前21天售票
<Warm_HUG> zkwlx: 能上路就不错了，俺今早4点钟起床坐车也排队的
<Bigfatcatlove123> 汗！
<Kandu> NoIE: 我覺得還是有用的，可以防止別人增加耦合性，然後是減少對子類的污染(只是臨時用到的 private 變量，在子類中還能再次聲明)
<zkwlx> 我嘞个去，我是从晚上8点站到明天早上7点…………
<Bigfatcatlove123> 幸好我离家比较近
<Bigfatcatlove123> 晕！
<Bigfatcatlove123> 够等啊！
<NoIE> Kandu: 哦。。。
<Kandu> NoIE: 你覺得它們有什麼好處呢？
<Kandu> NoIE: 我是 oop 初學者，也沒多大體會
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 好家伙，以後找軍方定向製導吧。
<NoIE> Kandu: 没体会。。。我想让一个类派生出其他的类时，会将类写的很简单。
<zkwlx> lindows915, 哎……有时间去买个小板凳儿去
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 我在南京都買了，當然只是為了做地鐵。
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 上次上車上，坐地鐵的時候被膜拜了，當時把我給囧的。
<zkwlx> lindows915, ………………
<zkwlx> lindows915, 你下次带点报纸躺地上，人家可能就给你磕头了……
<lindows915> zkwlx>> ……
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 我覺得是人家會踩我。
<zkwlx> lindows915, 恩，磕头的意思是拿脚磕你头……
<lindows915> zkwlx>> ……
<Kandu> NoIE: 嗯，就自己一個人做程式的話，這樣就行了。因為自己知道那些是用作接口的，那些是為具體實現而做的。不過多人配合寫的時候，接口函數一般不不動，為實現功能而做的函數可能為了優化什麼的經常改動，為了防止別人調用那些經常變動的函數(參數表一動，或者意思一遍，編譯就通不過了)，這些函數也最好是 private/protected 吧
<NoIE> Kandu: 哦。。。我以后注意。
<cfy> 谁会使用testdisk?
<cfy> script模式
<cfy> /cmd那个
<jiero> I gave up, fcitx is shit.
<jiejie> 123
<jiero> Now, Im fine with no Chinese input, no ibus, no fcitx, no scim.
<cfy> jiero: faint....
 * cfy 捡到一个mirco sd卡
<snoop_fy> jiero: 早上不还看你用的中文输入么。。
<happyaron> sudo rm -rf /path/to/{ibus,fcitx,scim,gcin,...}
<snowdream> 大家好
<^k^> snowdream, 好  19:30 
<snowdream> 我最近买了一个500g的硬盘，不知道怎么分区。
<cfy> happyaron: find / -iname '*fcitx*' -delete XD
<snowdream> 用什么分区格式好呢
<cfy> cfdisk分吧
<snowdream> 我主要用于存储文件
<happyaron> cfy: 还有ibus/scim呢
<snowdream> ubuntu能够完整支持ntfs分区的读写吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 那个或怎么用的？我看看
<onshoestring> 好像有许多种，ext4还好
<snowdream> ext4 的，windows下就看不到了
<snowdream> 我想整个格式化成一个ntfs的分区，就是不知道ubuntu能够完全支持ntfs的读写吗？
<cfy> happyaron: find / -iname '*fcitx*' -o iname 'xxxxx' -o 'xxxxx' -delete XD
<onshoestring> ubuntu支持还可以，要想支持的好，用fat
<huangg> snowdream:  分两个区，一个系统，一个非系统
<onshoestring> 不过fat有个问题 文件不能大于4G
<huangg> snowdream: 可支持
<cfy> 多机器可以samba啥的分享嘛
<snowdream> 是的，就是因为有4G的限制，才不大愿意格式成fat
<snowdream> 但是ntfs有不知道ubuntu能够完全支持吗
<huangg> snowdream:  nfts吧fat淘汰了吧
<onshoestring> 我读写的不多 没什么问题
<snowdream> 之前ntfs听说linux对它的写入支持不太好，现在能完整支持吗？
<gebjgd> snowdream< 支持好着呢
<gebjgd> snowdream< 500G移动硬盘就是2个ntfs分区
<gebjgd> snowdream< 为了和别人的电脑兼容
<onshoestring> 100多G分一个区好些
<snowdream> 我就想做一个分区，格式化成ntfs
<onshoestring> 硬盘坏了 可以隔离
<snowdream> 这样做有没有什么不好的
<gebjgd> snowdream< 能有什么不好-ß
<gebjgd> snowdream< 能有什么不好？
<gebjgd> snowdream< linux现在对ntfs支持很好了
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<gebjgd> drazet< 接吻酒家何处有，drazet遥指菊花村
<touparx> gebjgd^~^ 500G移动硬盘？
<gebjgd> touparx< 对阿。和笔记本电脑里的数据做备份的
<silent> 请教：记得看的书上说 linux运用内存的方式同win不同   linux是一开机就将内存全部用完 以发挥出最大效果   可是我的ubuntu用系统监视器看到的内存利用率为何不是100%呢？
<snowdream> 恩，就是怕笔记本坏了，资料都丢了，买个来悲愤的
<silent> 请各位前辈帮忙释疑解惑
<touparx> gebjgd< 真大，我现在所有的存储空间家起来，什么硬盘，移动硬盘，加起来都没500G
<silent> 为啥子木有人回答呢?
<NoIE> snowdream: 云。。。
<gebjgd> touparx< 2年前便宜。因为悲剧过一次硬盘数据
<gebjgd> touparx< 所以就买了
<NoIE> silent: 多用一段时间就好了。
<gebjgd> touparx< 我以前坏硬盘的时候是直接完蛋。没法子修
<gebjgd>  touparx 机械损坏。不转了
<drazet> gebjgd, 嚓 谁家的bot？
<touparx> gebjgd< 么情况，硬盘直接完蛋？
<NoIE> touparx: 刻录机+随时备份最保险。
<gebjgd> touparx< 对
<gebjgd> touparx< 都不转了。认也认出来。没法修
<alvin_rxg> silent: `free -m` 第一个数字
<gebjgd> touparx< 后来就长记性了
<touparx> gebjgd< 这个还是第一次听人说硬盘这样故障的
<gebjgd> touparx< 笔记本硬盘怎么死的都有
<silent> -help
<touparx> NoIE< 我感觉光驱是最不可靠的
<gebjgd> touparx< 40G的东西。我大学的成果都没了
<NoIE>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<NoIE> Mem:          3962       3911         50          0         77       1495
<NoIE> -/+ buffers/cache:       2337       1624
<gebjgd> touparx< 神马泡妞记录阿
<NoIE> Swap:         4094          0       4093
<snowdream> 我用光驱主要用来装系统
<gebjgd> touparx< 神马网友照片阿
<touparx> gebjgd< 那的确悲剧啊
<gebjgd> touparx< 哭了整整一年
<gebjgd> touparx< 心痛阿
<touparx> gebjgd< 数据必须得个备份
<gebjgd> touparx< 那些是我的青春阿。光棍的支柱阿
<silent> 我不是想察看内存的利用率   我记得书上说linux的内存利用率应该一直是100%啊 可是为什么我的电脑里显示不总是100%呢？
 * gebjgd 不扯了，备份去
<silent> NoIE  谢谢解答
<NoIE> silent: 书中写的有误？
<tenzu> 来参观一下高手们
<silent> NoIE  不会吧  我记得都说这是linux的一大利用内存的优点啊
<silent> NoiE  这个应该不会错吧
<NoIE> silent: 我想，即使是有效利用内存，也不会是一开机就是占用100%内存吧？
<silent> 我记得书上的描述是 先将所有可能用到的东西全部搬入内存 以加快运行速度
<sikao_lfs> ....
<silent> so，I am wrong?
<NoIE> 是所有可能用到的，不是所有。
<silent> 奥
<alvin_rxg> silent: 你需要 linux 优化大师 来释放内存了
<sikao_lfs> ......
<tenzu> 顶优化大师
<silent> 也就是说linux的这种运用内存的方式虽然用的内存会比win那种方式多很多  一定程度上提高了内存的利用率 但也不是极端夸张的一直是100%  可以这样理解吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 还真有个优化大师
<silent> everbody?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 上海交大的学生写的
<silent> everybody?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< aur -> ailurus
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 昨天装上了。还挺好玩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 优化什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 管理包管理器
<onshoestring> 应该说是配置吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 还有机器配置啥的
 * gebjgd 拉屎去
<onshoestring> 能优化么？
<drazet> ee总是在上班的时候出现
<woju>  /names
<debianer> 笔记本电脑上出现竖向条文，是不是排线出问题了？
<debianer> 条文有红色绿色蓝色
<debianer> 还有黑色
<debianer> 有时候使用较长时间则条文渐渐消失
<debianer> happyaron: 在吗
<debianer> 有人知道原因吗
<debianer> 最近怎么冷清了许多？
<yaffle> 好久木有来了
<tenzu> 鸟
<yaffle> 呵呵
<tenzu> 人
<yaffle>  都差点忘记了怎么弄皮筋了
<yaffle> 疼猪好
<tenzu> 屁精很简单的
<tenzu> irssi更简单
<silent> 新手提问  我只打开了一个终端  然后用命令行移动一个文件  由于这个文件很大 所以要移动很长时间  请问我在不打开新的终端 在同一个终端里怎么才能进行新的操作 即所谓的多任务操作
<silent> 请指教
<woju> screen
<drazet> silent, 为深埋不开新的终端呢
<tenzu> 多开一个tab不行么？真死心眼
<silent> 嗯  就是想知道一下
<drazet> 嘿嘿 tenzu童鞋在阿
<woju> 一般linux下移动文件比windows要方便快捷
<tenzu> drazet: 您吉祥
<silent> 嘿嘿 在没有图形界面的linux 上  请问怎样开一个新的终端？
<silent> 新手
<tenzu> silent: screen
<drazet> 嘿嘿
<wzssyqa> silent: bg，fg 命令
<silent> ？
<drazet> silent, ctrl alt F1 ~ F6
<silent> 直接输入screen的命令？
<silent> 明白
<tenzu> 要装screen
<Kandu> silent: C-z
<drazet> 直接开一个emace完了
<Kandu> silent: 然後 bg
 * Kandu 太衰了，和 GnuGo 下棋都輸
<woju> * Kandu 太衰了，和 GnuGo 下棋都輸
<woju> 这个是怎么发出来的？
 * tenzu 表示不会下棋
<silent> ...  我天真的Ctrl +Alt+f
<silent> 2
<silent> 结果它提示我重新登陆新的帐户
<silent> 还是在命令行状态下
<silent> Kandu:   请详细说一下   谢谢
<Kandu> woju: /me 描述自己
<woju> Kandu: 原来如此
<Kandu> silent: 在執行之前的話，命令最後加個  &
 * woju 原来如此
<woju> 有点象qq签名档
<Kandu> silent: 既然已經在執行了，就按 ctrl+z 鍵，暫停並轉入後台
<Kandu> silent: 然後因為只有一個後台任務，所以直接執行 bg 命令繼續暫停的工作
<drazet> 7z的用深埋软件解压缩？
<Kandu> silent: 在後台繼續
 * debianer GnuGo很牛的，一般人不是它的对手
<silent> 嗯  几乎死机
<silent> 重启回来报道
<woju> silent: 你是怎么找到这里来的？
<tenzu> 鬼跑了
<woju> tenzu: 你来这里多久了？
<silent> woju:  阴差阳错
<silent> woju:  偶然间知道了IRC  然后又偶然见在一篇帖子里见到了ubuntu-cn
<silent> 然后我就来了
<woju> silent: 我是用xchat来这里的，先前来过几次，后来没有继续
<silent> woju:  感觉还好  讨论氛围挺好  比那些qq群要好  #ubuntu
<silent> #ubuntu暂时还不是能全听懂 就在这里向大家学习
<woju> silent: linux下qq不好用，群看不到昵称有时候
<tenzu> woju: 我？
<silent> woju:  刚更新的源码包  普通群可以了 但是超级群依旧不支持
<woju> tenzu: 恩
<woju> silent: 是的
<tenzu> woju: 你是问第一次来irc到现在还是今天来了多久？
<woju> tenzu: 你泡了多久？看你这几天也是常来
<tenzu> woju: 我天天挂这里啊
<flh> woju: qq有新版了不？linux下
<woju> flh:我是12月20下载的
<woju> 我这里的网，只能够聊qq群和irc
<gzjjrp> 哪位知道LibreOffice通过PPA安装如何设置中文
<woju> 10M的网，十几个人
<woju> 网页都打不开，衰死了
<tenzu> woju: 开吸血雷把他们全搞死
<woju> 用wine的迅雷吗？没怎么用过wine
<jiero> gzjjrp: search type libreoffice in "quick search" then Ctrl+F for zh
<jiero> lol
<jiero> how to disable the close button on pidgin tab!
<jiero> it is stupid to have a close button...
<gzjjrp> 英文。我。。
<silent> jiero:  Haven't use pidgin
<tenzu> jiero: preferences－－tab－－show close button on tabs
<tenzu> untick it
<tenzu> 竟然netsplit了
<jiero> tenzu: there is no "tab" "tab"
<jiero> lol
<jiero> I found them... in Interface... so obvious.
<tenzu> jiero: http://s2.kimag.es/view/86822891.png
<tenzu> 呃。。。
<jiero> tenzu: thanks
<tenzu> jiero: no problem
<jiero> tenzu: for the new image share website
<tenzu> jiero: it's originally from EE. EE bless us.
<shuaizi0420> 问个菜鸟问题啊
<jiero> tenzu: O:-)
<shuaizi0420> wget
 * NoIE http://www.q.cc/2005/09/06/10559_9.html   希望量产。
<shuaizi0420> 下载的文件
<shuaizi0420> 放在哪里？？
<huangg> shuaizi0420: 当前文件夹
<shuaizi0420> wget 下载的文件放在哪个目录  默认
<shuaizi0420> 哦
<shuaizi0420> 哦哦  找到啦！！！！！！！！！！谢谢哈
<jiero> stuck on braid, its a fine little game, without much difficulty
<Warm_HUG> jiero: hi 大便党
<jiero> Warm_HUG: hi
<MopperWhite> yanba
<MopperWhite> 眼保健操第一节：
<MopperWhite> (→_→)(↑_↑)(←_←)(↓_↓)
<MopperWhite> (→_→)(↑_↑)(←_←)(↓_↓)
<MopperWhite> (→_→)(↑_↑)(←_←)(↓_↓)
<MopperWhite> (→_→)(↑_↑)(←_←)(↓_↓)
<MopperWhite> 第二节：
<^k^> MopperWhite: .. ..
<MopperWhite> 发点东西
<MopperWhite> 不长
<MopperWhite> (→_←)(↑_↓) (←_→)(↓_↑)
<MopperWhite> 记得乘4
<MopperWhite> 第三节：
<MopperWhite> (→_↑)(←_↑) (↓_←)(↓_→)
<MopperWhite> 第四节：
<MopperWhite> (↖_↗)(↘_↙)(↖_↘)(↙_↗)
<^k^> MopperWhite:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<NoIE> 第二节我勉强做得到。
<Warm_HUG> 妈的勤奋小人被打死了
<woju> 现在非教育网是不是没有多少ftp了？
<Warm_HUG> 日本人早期也不穿内裤？ 连内裤的读音也是从英语引进的
<woju> 内裤英语叫什么？
<Colin-shzsc> woju: 估计得分三角裤和平角裤吧
<woju> Colin-shzsc: 呵呵
<woju> wc
<if_else> http://progit.org/book/zh/
<if_else> 各位兄台，这本书的 中文版，是一个分支还是一个新的项目目录，谢谢
<jiero> http://www.wolfire.com/qfVuSrh3/free-lugaru
<jiero> The first birds get worms, early rabbit kick wolves
<ymxyl> fvwm-crystal
<ymxyl> 有谁知道怎么设置关闭按键的action，想要关闭总是弹出一个菜单，谢谢
<Use-Firefox> hello world
<gzk> gzk@gzk-Unknow:~$  chmod 777 /usr/local/lib/python2.6/
<gzk> chmod: 更改 “/usr/local/lib/python2.6/” 的权限: 不允许的操作
<gzk> ,这个怎么办
<sikao_lfs> sudo
<gzk> sudo 没用，没提示输入密码，没有任何回显
<sikao_lfs> sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/lib/python2.6       ?
<gzk> sikao_lfs, 恩，不过现在问题解决了，直接到这个目录下，点右键以管理身份进入后，输入密码，再将所有权由root改为gzk-gzk就可以读写了。直接sudo 没用
<Use-Firefox> chmod -v
<Use-Firefox> 遇事-v下。
<gzk> pure一般指什么意思
<SuperXXC> 纯
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Kandu> gzk: 沒提示密碼，沒回顯，就說明成功改變了吧
<gzk> Kandu, 不过是没修改成功，我后来就是在ＧＵＩ界面中以管理身份登陆后，进入改所有者root为我当前用户名才解决的。
<silent> goodbye everybody
<SuperXXC> bye
<Kandu> gzk: 唔，我不信
<Tell360> 哎,最后的晚宴
<jiero> Who want a legal copy of the rabbit game Lugaru?
<jiero> just grab one. http://www.wolfire.com/qfVuSrh3/free-lugaru
<Tell360> 由于升级GTK+的缘故给闹下了...
<Tell360> 拜托! 谁憋的太久,出来透透气?...
<locate> 咋了？
<Tell360> happyaron: 晚!
<Tell360> locate: ?
<locate> Tell360, 么事……你继续
<Tell360> locate: 编译等待的过程是漫长...无奈...
<locate> Tell360, 遇到这种事情……挂机睡觉吧 眼不见心不烦
<Tell360> locate: 是想困觉,但出现错误而停下,那不就白白挂机而无功?
<Warm_HUG> Tell360: 刚刚搜索时发现了百度竟然有2012吧和2012自救联盟，你无聊可以去围观，去挑逗
<locate> Tell360, 同情……
<Tell360> locate: 多谢 Warm_HUG,
<Maucat> 介绍各位一巨牛逼的手机号，百度输入13423205670，第一则查询跳过，点击DOC，放心下载，惊喜等着你哟~
<happyaron> Maucat: 13524370601
<happyaron> Maucat: 据说凤姐的号，建议你试试
<Maucat> happyaron: 杂了?
<yhy122755490> 额
<Maucat> happyaron: 刚才那个很搞笑...
<yhy122755490> 转了一圈终于到这边来了
<yhy122755490> 哈哈
<Maucat> happyaron: 试了的告诉我哦.
<happyaron> Maucat: 没空试
<zkwlx> 试了…………
<zkwlx> 太脑残了
<Maucat> 刚才twitter上看到的.
<happyaron> zkwlx: ？
<zkwlx> ？
<happyaron> zkwlx: 你试的哪个？
<zkwlx> 凤姐那个实在提不起胆量…………
<happyaron> ......
<zkwlx> 。。。。。
<yhy122755490__> 好像不太稳定阿，不知道什么情况
<yhy122755490__> IRC
<s_cd> 哪位大哥用archlinux的，能否指点下怎么汉化？
<Tell360> (︶︿︶)=凸 v_v
<Tell360> s_cd: inux 2.6.36-ARCH [i686/1.70GHz/SMP] ,么主板?
<jiero> I never manually set up a  Internet connection with difficulty, I just failed in windows;  easily picked in Debian/Ubuntu. After reading Arch linux wiki, I realized network is way complex...
<s_cd> Tell360: 啊？还和硬件有关的？
<Tell360> s_cd: 否,只是好奇而已
<Tell360> s_cd: 再说,显示中文和汉化可是大有不同
<roylez_> s_cd: 有必要吗？
<s_cd> Tell360: 按照官方的，好像可以汉化的，可是我配置了还是不行，全英文的
<s_cd> roylez: 我从ubuntu转acrh的，全英文虽然可以用，但是有点不习惯
<Tell360> s_cd: 呵呵,你还是没有搞懂何谓汉化,何谓显示中文字符?!
<roylez_> s_cd: 习惯就好
<xiaoy> s_cd, 我不用ARCH但是我也许可以帮你。首先要安装个输入法（scim,fcitx,ibus都可以）,让后如果你在第三RUNLEVEL按照这个：http://pastebin.com/hxSt3uA7改变.xinitrc
<s_cd> xiaoy: 输入法肯定装了，否则我现在怎么打字呀
<xiaoy> s_cd, 我怎么知道你现在就在用ARCH -_-
<xiaoy> s_cd, 那你说，还需要什么？
<roylez_> xiaoy: 他说的是汉化
<Jagdwurst> 平时用的那几个软件就是换成古埃圾文、古希腊文也照样能用
<s_cd> xiaoy: 只是想，有些配置的软件可以转成中文会好些，
<xiaoy> s_cd,比如？
<s_cd> 现在是所有的软件都是英文的
<Warm_HUG> 可以介绍下读二维码
<Warm_HUG> 的软件不？
<xiaoy> s_cd, 你用KDE还是GNOME？
<s_cd> gnome和xfce4
<xiaoy> s_cd, 你看一下ARCH应该也有GNOME和XFCE的中文包，安装了就可以了
<alvin_rxg> s_cd: how do u start ur x?
<s_cd> xiaoy: 没发现有
<xiaoy> s_cd, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E5%8C%96_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<Tell360> 分割
<s_cd> xiaoy: 官方的我试过了，没成，等下我再试一次，谢了
<alvin_rxg> s_cd: how do u start ur x?
<alvin_rxg> s_cd: how do u start ur x?
<alvin_rxg> s_cd: how do u start ur x?
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: .. ..
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg, he uses gnome, so gnome-session...
<xiaoy> s_cd, DE里面的中文显示要在DE里面设置，看一下GNOME里面
<s_cd> xiaoy: 正在修改
<gzjjrp> 有人用Libreoffice么
<jiero> gzjjrp: me
<gzjjrp> jiero: 是之前说英文那位？我看不懂英文...
<tt> 怎么kubuntu用着有点卡
<s_cd> xiaoy:终于可以了，
<zkwlx> ye？今没断网？
<b4yourback> 用过一点openoffice,浅尝辄止
<tonys> 怎么 玩的
<Pwnna> python on android
<Pwnna> awesome
<RavenChan> 怎么把caps lock改成control
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: xmodmap
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 谢了我查到了
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 都能用那些API？
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 没实验
<Pwnna> zkwlx: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<Pwnna> 好像都可以。
<zkwlx> OK
<Pwnna> zkwlx: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/AndroidFacadeAPI
<Pwnna> zkwlx: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReference
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 这个东西好像perl,python,ruby什么的都可以用
<Pwnna> 对
<Pwnna> 我只用python
<Pwnna> zkwlx: python twitter android -> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7370/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Writing an Android Twitter Client with Python | Linux Magazine
<Pwnna> aaa 要注册
<Pwnna> 算了
<Pwnna> 反正这里有一堆http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/Tutorials
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 我也用的python
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 正在学习java之中。
<Pwnna> 所以还不能完全在上面做dev
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 嘿，我也准备寒假学JAVA呢
<Pwnna> zkwlx: core java我都已经买了 呵呵。
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 不过我的目标是把我的文本游戏引擎装到android上面：P
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 我去，我宿舍一哥们正在做android游戏呢，一个RPG
<Pip> 你现在会多少java Pwnna
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 强大。
<Pwnna> Pip: 基本编程概念都懂。syntax算是熟悉 (从php和python)，就是不懂library.
<Pwnna> 概念上我只要看看interface就行了。library上都得看。然后还要看看compile
<RavenChan> 有没有人用supertab的>
<Pwnna> Pip: 怎么了？
<Pip> 随便问问
<Pwnna> 哦
<RavenChan> 有没有人用supertab的
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 我也不知道该开发什么好
<Pwnna> 反正我学java的练习就用android好了。
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 现在正准备写个小的服务器程序呢，呵呵
<Pwnna> zkwlx: 用Java？
<Pwnna> 我没有太多的networking方面的经验
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 弄个linux上的QQ，哈哈，python
<Pwnna> 不太懂。
<Pwnna> 什么时候要研究一下socket :P
<Pwnna> zkwlx: QQ == 垃圾。
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 是，我从出生到现在就用个三个月QQ
<Pwnna> 我都是用MSN的。
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 之前写了个IP TO IP的，发现没人用，就打算加上服务器了
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 哎，网友比较少，一般聊天的都是认识的，直接飞信了，呵呵
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<Pwnna> 其实MSN也很讨厌。
<zkwlx> Pwnna, 恩，其实飞信也不是什么好鸟
<Pwnna> 最好的是Gtalk
<Pwnna> 不过我朋友里面没人用。
<zkwlx> 这倒是，以前还用过一阵子baidu hi，就因为表情好玩，哈哈
<happyaron> xmpp吧
<Pwnna> 特别是gtalk在android上特别好用
<Pwnna> msn 在android上简直是垃圾。
<zkwlx> happyaron, ？
<Pwnna> happyaron: xmpp 比较麻烦。
<zkwlx> Pwnna, xmpp只听说过，讲讲
 * RavenChan 有用vim的人么？
 * RavenChan 问个问题
<zkwlx> 问吧，能答的就答
<RavenChan> zkwlx, 用supertab么？
<zkwlx> 没用过……
 * RavenChan 有用vim+supertab的人么？
<zkwlx> 睡了，各位晚安
<Pwnna> 更没有。
<xiaoy> http://donttrack.us/
<xiaoy> 百度也是一样
<^k^>  06:01
<gebjgd> 问个问题
<gebjgd> 什么是trace?
<knownbad> debug?
<gebjgd> knownbad< 不知道阿
<gebjgd> knownbad< 从来没听说过
<knownbad> backtrace 该是 debug.
<gebjgd> knownbad< 德国人和我说应该就是流程图或者程序流程之类的玩意
<gebjgd> knownbad< 不是那个trace
<gebjgd> knownbad< 吓死
<knownbad> oh.
<larry1> 用pacman 安装软件可以指定安装目录么?
<gebjgd> larry1< <surfhai> die abfolge
<gebjgd> larry1< -r, --root <'path'>
<gebjgd> larry1< 好好读man
<larry1> gebjgd: 我找到了,可是这个参数是用来指定安装程序的位置的么?我用了报错了
<gebjgd> larry1< 是。
<gebjgd> larry1< 没试过
<larry1> gebjgd: 我是这样用的:sudo pacman -Sr ~/auctex auctex
<larry1> 然后报错 说什么找不到 ~/auctex/var/lib/pacman/m
<knownbad> -r points to root.  你的 auctex 应该不在 / 之下吧？
<jiero> I got few problems with Spring... sadly
<knownbad> 今天好像有点低血糖。
<knownbad> jiero: get drunk, get laid, get happy.
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-04
<knownbad> larry1: 基本上 -r 指定到替换的 root fs 不是到另一个 directory.
<larry1> knownbad: 我也发现了,如果要指定安装目录的话,不知道要怎么弄,我先用-Sw下载不安装,然后手动安装,看看行不行.
<knownbad> 真需要的话改pkgbuild.
<knownbad> 但通常升级时麻烦，每次都得手动改。
<jiero>  New Translation Task require attention: universal linux software installer.https://translations.launchpad.net/mojosetup/
<jiero> knownbad: Im fine with many, but still complain about few
<knownbad> me no speak english then.
<jiero> knownbad: cause you got Chinese input
<knownbad> there are mean when there is will.
<larry1> knownbad: I'm going to try pkgbuild
<knownbad> good luck.
<chattan> 闹闹
<jiero> chattan:
<chattan>  jiero 美国时间？
<jiero> chattan: UTC+10
<chattan> ＋10    ？
<chattan> 西藏？
<jiero> Australia
<chattan> +10是 AU呀？
<chattan> jiero: sydney确实是+10
<jiero> chattan: what do you do now?
<chattan> jiero: 看不懂E文
<jiero> chattan: what are you?
<chattan> jiero: 欺负哥看不懂英文？
<jiero> chattan: I betrayed Ubuntu, now I got no more Chinese input method~
<chattan> 。。。。。
<chattan> 装一个呀
<chattan> 遭了。。。露馅了。。。
<jiero> Fcitx sux me out, ibus itself stuck me, scim buggy
<chattan> 哥没有看懂你刚刚说的
<chattan> 。。。。。
<jiero> chattan: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/issues/detail?id=373
<gzjjrp> 说英文的那位这么早就在阿...
<jiero> gzjjrp: ................................................
<jiero> well.
<chattan> ....
<Archlive> 大家新年好
<Archlive> 哪位大神告诉我lxterminal如何取消窗口透明呢？
<b4yourback> emacs 的光标颜色如何设置
<b4yourback> 我最近在win下想用，把背景设置成黑色，字弄成白色，但是光标依旧是黑色，看不见光标了
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<zhouguidi_> hello
<^k^> zhouguidi_, 好  10:23 
<lindows915> DraZet>> 洒家？
<lindows915> zhouguidi_>> hello
<DraZet> lindows915: 有问题？
<lindows915> DraZet>> 不敢……
<DraZet> iFvwm: ee 出来遛鸟了
<lindows915> 現在好個 Hello bot不在了？
<xiaofan> windows的C语言和linux的c语言相同吗？
<lindows915> s/好個/那個
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 基本的都一樣。只不過亟數給的不一樣。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 那你有没有入门的c语言教程阿？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 入門的？Programming Language C?
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 說錯了。
<DraZet> 哈喽哈 洒家又来了
<lindows915> xiaofan>> The C Programming Language
<xiaofan> lindows915: 中文的？linux的？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 英語的，可能有中文翻譯
<lindows915> xiaofan>> Unix向的。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 我去搜搜
<lindows915> DraZet>> 遛鳥回來了？
<lindows915> DraZet>> 看來又去遛鳥了。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 那你学的咋样？？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 我不會。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 那有这个教程不？貌似网上难以下载
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 鄙人現今智商已經下降到不能再下降的水准了。
<xiaofan> lindows915: ？？？不明白
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 你是說中文版嗎？
<xiaofan> lindows915: 恩
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 到CSDN上注冊一個帳號随便下。
<lindows915> xiaofan>> CSDN上的盗版書很多的說。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 我就是注册了。他就是不要我下
<DraZet> xiaofan: 去买一本纸质的书吧 电子书看得不是很爽 也没几个钱 才20几
<lindows915> xiaofan>> http://download.csdn.net/source/172869
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 刷新後重新登陸就好了。
<lindows915> DraZet +1
<xiaofan> DraZet: 我很不喜欢看书。一会看书一会看电脑。头累。效率有差
<jiero> xiaofan: lol
<Kandu> xiaofan: 全都一樣的
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<Kandu> xiaofan: http://learn.akae.cn/media/index.html  這個不錯
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux C编程一站式学习
 * DraZet 董曉娟，我不愛妳
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 董曉娟 是who啊
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥，。。。。妳好
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 嚓 洒家纯爷们
<xiaofan> lindows915: 能不能帮个忙哈。你帮我下载，然后传给我？？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> ……我還真有些懶，不好意思呀……
<Aerowolf> ***CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<Aerowolf> bot?
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 那你說妳是綠林好漢
<DraZet> 哈哈
<lindows915> Aerowolf>> 不是bot
<xiaofan> lindows915: 哦  那谢谢阿
<lindows915> xiaofan>> ==
<lindows915> xiaofan>> http://www.shubulo.com/viewthread.php?tid=29171 這裡的可以直接下
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ ......封印 Aerowolf
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 去看看吧。
<xiaofan> Kandu: 你发的教程不错。帅呆了
<xiaofan> lindows915: 我又去看看
<lindows915> Kandu>> 呵呵，你手一直這麼快，解决問題還麻利呀。
<lindows915> 我僅表示現在壓片子的人越來越沒有操守了。
<Kandu> XD
<DraZet> lindows915: 加厚马赛克？
<lindows915> DraZet>> 不是
<lindows915> DraZet>> 是槍版的哈7沒有字幕，給我壓個2.4G。我下了5天下完……
<lindows915> DraZet>> 槍版還2.4G！！！
<palomino|working> ........
<xiaofan> lindows915: 下下来了  你搜索技巧不错   用什么搜索引擎？？？？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> Google
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 而且還是墙內版。
<DraZet> lindows915: 哈7不好看
<xiaofan> lindows915: 哦？我也是。咋没有你搜索得那么好？
<lindows915> DraZet>> 是，因為要給戲份出哈8
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 我搜《C程序設計語言》的
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 要看就看哈皮龍兄
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 而且沒有搜“下載”這個詞。不知道對你有沒有幫助。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 哦  有空发个搜索技巧教程哈
<lindows915> xiaofan>> ……這個……
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……那是一個東西嗎？
<xiaofan> lindows915: 我说的 有空的话
<pityonline> 我在去石家庄的火车上，邻座的哥们正在学 shell
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 有空也沒有這種東西呀。
<DraZet> pityonline: 一起学呗
<xiaofan> lindows915: 呵呵
<DraZet> pityonline: 先打个招呼，"哥，你皮肤真好"
<lindows915> pityonline>> 這算什麼，我在南京火車站上還有人學二胡呢（不是討飯那種）。
<lindows915> DraZet>> 你看非1看多了吧……
<pityonline> DraZet 惭愧
<DraZet> 哈哈
<zkwlx> 都放这么早……
<tenzu> pityonline: 又石家庄。。。
<pityonline> lindows915 厉害
<zkwlx> 丫的我要站一晚上了……
<pityonline> tenzu 我也不想啊……
<xiaofan> lindows915: 你什么专业？
<zkwlx> 昨排了8小时买了张站票
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 藥物製劑。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 还对linux感兴趣？？
<zkwlx> lindows915, ……躲你远点
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 呃……
<lindows915> zkwlx>> ……
<xiaofan> lindows915: 学了多久？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 2年多吧。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 噢
<DraZet> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=8766529&ref=search-1-pub
<DraZet> 当 当 价：￥22.50
<DraZet> 真便宜啊
<pityonline> 先下了，一会儿就下车了
<lindows915> DraZet>> 現在不是Joyo Amazon最偏宜嗎？
<lindows915> pityonline>> 88
<avauntage> 有没有深圳的朋友？帮个忙～
<if_else> 各位，find 命令如何限定查找目录层次，只在顶层目录，而不进入子目录
<if_else> 谢谢
<iFvwm> if_else: max-depth这些。自己看man
<iFvwm> tab补全
<lindows915> if_else>> -maxdepth levels
<if_else> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ http://oreilly.com/linux/command-directory/cmd.csp?path=f/find
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Command Directory: find - O'Reilly Media
<iamfbi> 早
<DraZet> iamfbi: 早
<iamfbi> 我笔记本在交流电使用中，拔下电源，不会切换成电池，是哪里的原困啊，有人知道不
<DraZet> iamfbi: thinkpad t400 表示没有这样的问题
<lindows915> iamfbi>> 不會切換成電池的話那不就突然黑屏斷電了嗎？
<iamfbi> 没有断电，只是那个电源图标还显示交流电状态，不显示电池能量
<iamfbi> 应该是系统没检测到更换了供电设备
<iamfbi> 电源管理有关电池的设置也是不起作用的
<iFvwm> 本本的不兼容而已。事件应该检测得到。
<iFvwm> 切换是硬件处理的
<iamfbi> 应该电源管理检测到的话，就会自动换回电池管理状态，显示电池能量啦，
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=312674 自己去看下。理解下过程。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 写一个acpid的流程分析
<iamfbi> 如果我一开机用电池，就显示电池模式，再插上电源马上就切换成电源状态了，
<iamfbi> 说明，切换成电源能检测到，切换为电池不能检测到
<iamfbi> 好谢谢，我去看下
<jyf1987> 电源管理 你们现在都用什么了
<iFvwm> 罗嗦复杂的acpid时代
 * DraZet 口水iMac
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你寫不寫 x86/x64 的匯編？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你为何要写呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不為什麼
<jyf1987> Kandu: 首先 你应该写主要程序不用汇编吧
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> Kandu: 也就是你写汇编纯粹是为玩麻 x86平台我根本不想玩 只是用而已 所以可以选择合适的高效的语言  所以我不写x86汇编被
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，本來做個 asplus 給你用用的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 是做什么功能的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒功能
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那怎么给我用 额 忽悠阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你又不用，當然沒功能
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你计划搞什么功能呢 我想听下麻 其实汇编还不是差不多的  就是熟悉下指令集 了解下规矩而已
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不告訴你
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那就算了被
<iFvwm> 现在在x86搞asm，本来就是忽悠。
<iFvwm> 给我写一个eda的软件吧。asm的
<jyf1987> x86和 mips那些区别 像什么指令定长不定长 都是汇编器的事情 干我p事
<jyf1987> 流水线 现在x86也流水了 一样的
<iFvwm> 68k时代就流水了的。。。还提这
<jyf1987> mips就一个流水线的延迟槽要注意 可是你不管也没关系 汇编器可以自动检测 帮你填上 无非是效率低一点罢了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 所以说 汇编都一样
<Pwnna> 这里有用GAE的吗？
<Pwnna> 在自己windows上想装py2.5 和2.6是不可能的（或者是很麻烦），是吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 在fedora 上用 GAE裝上py2.7 compart-py2.6 表示沒雅麗
<DraZet> 最近有什么好看的书啊
<xiaofan> 想要看别人写的
<xiaofan> C语言程序在哪里下载看？
<xiaofan> 想看看源代码
<DraZet> xiaofan: 问google
<xiaofan> DraZet: 我在应该输入什么关键字？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 你想看人家寫的什麼東西。
<DraZet> xiaofan: c语言源代码
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 天下上億行公開的C代碼，你想看什麼就看什麼了。
<jyf1987> Pwnna: 没问题
<jyf1987> Kandu: 放点代码出来玩玩
<xiaofan> lindows915: c语言写的程序。源代码。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 能否打简体中文？
<Pwnna> jyf1987: k
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 沒問題？又讓我想到，大丈夫萌大奶
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 有什麼問題嗎？個人習慣。
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 是的，C語言的程序有很多，比如Linux內核。你可以从ubuntu的倉庫里拉到。
<DraZet> lindows915: 他才学c，linux源代码有点大
<lindows915> DraZet>> 所以才問他想看什麼代碼的說。
<DraZet> lindows915: 应该是一些入门的例程 比方说 数组指针使用之类的
<lindows915> DraZet>> 這樣的代碼Kandu應該給他的書里有不少吧。
<cfy_ipod> 买车票有压力否？
<Kandu> jyf1987: http://code.google.com/p/kinfs/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fmkfs.kin
<jyf1987> lindows915: 什么意思阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 这个好无聊
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 呃，你搜索一下就知道了，最近比較出名的一句話。
<jyf1987> lindows915: 看到了 不过跟我没关系阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: P  你既不會 pas 又不會 x86 asm 我寫的你一行都看不懂，就說無聊
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 沒有什麼……
<jyf1987> Kandu: pas多年前看过 是有个同学点信息奥赛的教程 x86 asm确实不会 不过汇编的指令都是语义化的哈
<Kandu> jyf1987: 專發你看不懂的  ;P
<jyf1987> Kandu: 关键是不好玩 好玩的东西 不懂可以学懂
<jyf1987> 不好玩的东西 就是我懂的 我也懒得看阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 確實，底層的總是不好玩的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 也未必阿 磁芯大战不就很好玩么
<jyf1987> Kandu: 还有最早的游戏 pong 不也是那些底层的搞出来的么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 那是遊戲唉
<Kandu> jyf1987: 剛發的那個就鼓搗一個磁盤，做格式化，有啥好玩的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有阿 搞到网络上存储 就很好玩 分布式存储
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不聊了，我繼續鼓搗磁盤去
<lindows915> Kandu>> 磁盤？什麼磁盤？
<CyrusYzGTt> 硬碟就是硬盤
<jyf1987> lindows915: 你该不会是对岸的吧
<iFvwm> 火锅都是口水油了。这世界上还有干净的食品没。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 沒有，親愛的ee小賤人
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 不是。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 大蒜还要泼粪呢 只要不是化学锅就好
<jyf1987> lindows915: 那你装啥 额
<iFvwm> 哪里不是化学锅底的。
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 我不裝，我就是這麼用的。嘿嘿嘿
<jyf1987> lindows915: 你是哪里的
<lindows915>  jyf1987 南京
<jyf1987> 所以不要去吃火锅了
<jyf1987> 要吃自己坐
<jyf1987> lindows915: 额 废都的阿
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 你是魔都的？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 帝都的火鍋可能有正版的
<jyf1987> lindows915: 帝都
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 哦。
<iIlL10oO> http://www.daxigua.com/archives/1391
<lindows915> http://kengdie.net/archives/756
<zkwlx> 又开始搞上hack了？
<lindows915> http://kengdie.net/archives/742
<lindows915> 哈哈哈
<lindows915> 好網站
<jyf1987> 坑爹?
<lindows915> 嗯。
<lindows915> 實在強大。
<jyf1987> 看url貌似许多小众网站都用一套cms的阿
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 這是什麼cms？
<jyf1987> lindows915: 像wp额
<larry2> arch 下 用pacman 安装软件可以指定安装目录么?
<larry2> ?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 会搞编译器么
<lindows915> 不行，這網站太強大了……
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jyf1987> 就是个内容源而已阿
<jyf1987> 年轻人真是没见过世面
<jyf1987> 看来你是没玩过GR 没有直面过信息海洋
<CyrusYzGTt> ..... jyf1987 妹妹，，，你才1987比我小多了
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 那是 你1990的 确实大于1987
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 額～～我1986的年紀比你大。。。。
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 大又怎么样？ 难道你不知道那句口号？ 光大的是不行的!!
<lindows915> jyf1987>> ……好吧……我沒有見過世面，不過這就够活了不是……
<iamfbi> 这句话想放到脚本里运行要怎么弄？sudo sh -c "echo 40 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness"
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ......聞道有先後，術業有專攻，。。。達者爲先
<jyf1987> lindows915: 你放心 我们地政策是宽大地
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 说错 是谁拳头硬才听谁的
<lindows915> jyf1987>> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ....跟土工一樣，凡事都鎮壓
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……你們這越扯越遠了……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 沒有，這是在擴張思路
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法 我们就是制度
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 唉～～還是消極對待吧，
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 大師，好好教育下jyf1987吧。他這不懂道呀！
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 每個人都有自己的道路，強迫是違反客觀規律的
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……改來教育我了……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ...沒有，實事求是。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 而且要突破了知見障才能當引導者
<offsec_student> 今天好冷啊
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 你又来传教了
<lindows915> offsec_student>> 那就冷死吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 呵呵，我可不立教的，那多費事
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么费事了 教会可以收什一税的 好处好多
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那樣雖然有道統了，可是不好，至於哪裏不好，我不方便說，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 要不要來個清蒸佛祖，燒烤耶和華，油炸天照
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以悄悄的告诉我 打枪地不要
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 还是搞个 炒三鲜吧 就刚才那三洋主菜 一起弄
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 你不能褻瀆神靈的，只有我才能的。。。
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 你以为你是联通阿 我能
<jyf1987> 你能我也能  大家能才是真的能
<CyrusYzGTt> .....這裏怎麼成了插入式廣告。。。
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ...
<lindows915> 你們還真是……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§  要不要來個清蒸佛祖，燒烤耶和華，油炸天照
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 罪過罪過……
 * jyf1987 阿弥陀佛 红烧狗肉 
<sikao_lfs> 有这样的新闻？北京45平方居然月租77元？哈哈他们真搞笑。
<sikao_lfs> 刚刚那个坑爹网真不错。
<sikao_lfs> 比我们这都便宜，都去北京住好了。哈哈
<lindows915> 帝都威武！
<CyrusYzGTt> 帝都NB
 * lindows915 好像又開始隊形了……
<jyf1987> 要审批麻
<GodKiller> ..
 * CyrusYzGTt 把 這個首先 擾亂隊形 的 lindows915 拖出去羣毆了
 * jyf1987 还是油炸吧 
<lindows915> ……我就是故意搞亂的，搞什麼隊形……
 * jyf1987 下锅前记得浣肠 
 * CyrusYzGTt 油炸是天照，， lindows915 應該拿去攘豆腐
<lindows915> ……
<lindows915> 你們根本就不是人類呀！！！！
<if_else> 各位兄台，vpnc 每次一段时间会自动断线，请问那个参数控制连接，谢谢
 * CyrusYzGTt 使出十方魔道，十方絕殺魔道的時空法則將 lindows915 困住後，攘豆腐去了
 * lindows915 泰然自若……
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 不清楚，不喜歡全局穿牆。
<sikao_lfs> 清华大学图书馆机器人非常有特色，闲的无聊的人可以跟他胡扯。
<sikao_lfs> http://166.111.120.164:8081/programd/
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 有ee和大小眼有趣嗎？
<sikao_lfs> 哦？一直说ee？他是谁？
<sikao_lfs> 也是机器人？
<CyrusYzGTt> 保持緘默
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 就是频道里一个机器人 专门给人找乐子用的
<sikao_lfs> 哦，原来早就有这样的东西了？不好意思。接触这种聊天工具不到一个月还头次遇到。
<lindows915> sikao_lfs>> 說ee是機器人？你會死的很惨的。
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 很正常阿 bot什么年代都有 只是现代的应答很像真人而已 就像验证码一样 早期的很白痴 现代的连真人都难住了 你有机会可以找ee试试 做下图灵测试
<lindows915> sikao_lfs>> ee是我們偉大的同志。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ee是菊友會的領導核心，是人類未來的救星
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。
<lindows915> sikao_lfs>> 凡人，你要明白你的處境。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§  要不要來個清蒸佛祖，燒烤耶和華，油炸天照
<Kandu> jyf1987: 編譯器 http://code.google.com/p/nasmplus/
<Kandu> jyf1987: 手冊在此 http://machinelife.org/work/NasmPlus/NasmPlus-man.pdf.gz
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这个不姓 要高级点的 我想找个人一起研究古代历史 找个会编译器的人来提取史书上的事件 然后标到地图上 看数据推演
<Kandu> jyf1987: 高級點的搞起來累死人的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是有flex yacc之流么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這個僅僅是詞法語法分析
<Kandu> jyf1987: 詞法語法就分析我都手工寫的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去找個團隊幫你弄，或者找個神仙
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那不错阿 你哪里学的 我正要这种功能
<debianer> 各位，帮忙改进以下这个开源股票分析工具 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 国内有搞nlp的呢 再说了 中国史书是很工整的 比现代文更接近计算机语言
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那是勝利者書寫的當然工整
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 哼哼
<debianer> 懂python和svg的帮忙看看江恩四方开源做图工具 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<Kandu> jyf1987: :)  我沒時間做這個了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 和別人商量試試
<jyf1987> Kandu: 所以我问你怎么学的 我自己来学 额
<jyf1987> 我反正学编程就是因为好多人都没时间做
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒學過呀，在 nasmplus 里用到的詞法語法分析全都不是正規編譯器用的方法
<Kandu> jyf1987: 後來看了編譯原理才知道，自己的方法有多蠢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去看編譯原理吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 也好
<debianer> google开源项目，上传后就没办法再次上传了？
<Kandu> debianer: 第一次 commit 要密碼
<debianer> Kandu: 第二次呢？
<Kandu> debianer: 我是用 svn 的。一次就夠
<Kandu> jyf1987: http://125.119.59.28:8000/
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你对bash熟悉么
<jyf1987> Kandu: 访问好慢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不熟悉
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位 哈皮龍兄來了，保持緘默
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這是我家裡電腦，當然慢了。多少速度？
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: who is 哈皮龙
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ happyaron 是也
<DraZet> 哦
<if_else> 各位，vpn 的 DPD 检测，是用于关闭连接的吗？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 太高深了，不懂
<debianer> MaskRay: 能不能加入我的项目？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 下好了告訴我一聲，我好把服務關掉
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄台，我的vpnc 一段时间没有连接会自动断开的。配置文件里面关于timeout只有哥DPD
<debianer> 谁愿意加入我的开源项目不？项目地址 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square
<debianer> 我的gtalk帐号是chinesegann@gmail.com
<larry1> pacman 安装软件可以指定安装目录么？
<MaskRay> debianer: 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ MM，這個我不懂，你可以將原來的配置文檔 cp name.conf name.conf.bak 然後，自己修改試試
<iFvwm> tenzu:
<debianer> MaskRay: 加入需要我邀请你吗？
<debianer> 这是用其他软件绘制的江恩四方图，谁能改进到方便的做出这种图就可以了  http://gann-square.googlecode.com/files/%E6%97%B6%E9%97%B4%E5%9B%9B%E6%96%B9%E5%9B%BE.png
<iFvwm> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com:6969/torrents/18a2f91e7c54665d691c214fa0dbd667f6d55327.torrent 谁试试这链接
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有文本版本么 我家里有扫描版的 我不喜欢扫描的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 是什麼電影，科幻的話，我就試試
<MaskRay> debianer: 要的吧
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒。你下好了？
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 又在胡说。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 扫描版我家里电脑力有阿 你给我下扫描的干吗
<Aerowolf> 清大图书馆机器人不认识英文呀
<Aerowolf> 小图: 你好，我是清华大学图书馆智能机器人小图，我有一些特殊的功能：
<Aerowolf> 发送help获得帮助
<Aerowolf> 特殊命令:
<Aerowolf> teach：获取教小机器人问答的方法
<Aerowolf> book：图书馆搜索书籍、资料
<Aerowolf>  ·搜书格式如下：
<^k^> Aerowolf:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jyf1987> 找ee 她认识中文
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦，我沒文本版的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 親愛的ee小賤人，妳沒說清楚，怎麼能說我胡說
<DraZet> debianer: sorry 没有股票背景 看不懂
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然叫ee小贱人 要知道他可是我们的小贱贱啊
<debianer> DraZet: 你只需帮忙搞能做江恩四方图的工具就可以阿
<debianer> DraZet: 做出图后就可以用图来分析了
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 那就叫ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<DraZet> debianer: 。。。 没有图像编程的经历
<jyf1987> Kandu: 记住 有文本版的第一时间通知我 我也是
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 水漫金山小ee
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 可以用這個 gnuplot來用，很好的生成圖形
 * CyrusYzGTt 再見
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 你看 这个机器人是具有真实人格特征的  也会生气地
<jyf1987> 额 忘记这事了
<DraZet> cy
<DraZet> 哈哈
<Kandu> jyf1987: 好吧。推薦一個 http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/
<Aerowolf> ;-)
<larry1> pacman 装软件的时候可以 指定安装路径不？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有那个什么鲸鱼书 和龙书有什么区别
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不知道
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那这个问题我自己来解决吧 知道你忙 没时间
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你真是太體諒人了 :P
<debianer> 谁善于用gnuplot?
 * sikao_lfs 你看 这个机器人是具有真实人格特征的  也会生气地
<sikao_lfs> ......
<sikao_lfs> 还没搞明白，只知道你们那段时间骂了ee。居然过段时间整体踢掉?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 呵呵 你太忙了麻 那么多事情要坐
<sikao_lfs> 算了，我不想了。还是去干活。
<larry1> 有用arch的在么？
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 夸ee时间长了 她会害羞的 小姑娘以害羞就喜欢粉拳乱挥 很正常的
<DraZet> larry1: arch怎么了
<larry1> DraZet: 用pacman可以指定安装路径么？
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 你干什么活？
<sikao_lfs> 工作是核心网网络维护。一般都在线。
<DraZet> larry1: 试试-r 查一查man
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 核心网？gfw？、
<sikao_lfs> 数据，传输和部分交换
<larry1> DraZet:-r不行啊，也不知道是不是我用的不对
<sikao_lfs> 基础运营商。
<debianer> 我想请问一下，手提电脑屏幕出现竖条纹，怎么回事？
<DraZet> larry1: http://xiexiejiao.cn/linux/pacman-introduce.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pacman命令介绍_pacman命令详解_pacman命令集合
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 移动？联通？电信？
<sikao_lfs> 原网通，现在联通
<DraZet> debianer: 说明屏幕坏了
<debianer> 手提电脑屏幕出现红蓝绿和黑色相间的条文，大约8厘米宽，怎么办？
<debianer> DraZet: 是屏幕坏了还是排线坏？
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 太好了 赶紧帮我把我家的2m带宽搞成2G的
<DraZet> debianer: 不知道 问售后吧
<debianer> DraZet: 能搞成2G宽？
<DraZet> debianer: 一般我遇到这种情况直接本子就扔了 换新的
<sikao_lfs> 2G？这么快作什么？就算搞洪水攻击。你的单台电脑也搞不出来。
<DraZet> debianer: 不知道啊 让sikao_lfs 同学试试 能搞成最好
<debianer> DraZet: 还没买多久阿
<sikao_lfs> 2M就够了。除了下载。其他都够用。
<DraZet> debianer: 正好找售后换新的 什么牌子的？
<debianer> sikao_lfs: 能把贷带宽搞大？
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 呵呵 跟你开玩笑啊
<happyaron> sikao_lfs: 给我搞成20M吧
<sikao_lfs> 我曾经测试过单机电脑的下载最高速度，才80Mbps
<larry1> DraZet: 这个看过的，只是不知道，-r 指定安装根目录是什么意思，我试了不行的啊
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 取决于硬盘速度
<debianer> sikao_lfs: 能宽一M我也很满足了
<DraZet> larry1: pacman -D -r 路径 安装包名
<sikao_lfs>  恩，其实我们工作环境除了3G移动交换服务器是红帽子的linux外。其他都是windows。由于都是大老爷们，看黄网。所以工作环境全是带毒机器。
<larry1> DraZet: ok,我试试
<DraZet> si
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 呵呵 真爽啊 不过我觉得现在正规黄网很讲究的 没啥病毒
<allen1st1> sikao_lfs: ubuntu+firefox  看黄网利器
<sikao_lfs> 大家由于经常要u盘拷贝数据。搞的病毒到处根本无法治理。
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 比方说sexinsex拉 18p2p等等 回头你告诉他们 认准ubuntu irc认准品牌的H web
<larry1> DraZet: error: problem setting dbpath '/home/larry/kile/var/lib/pacman/' (could not find or read directory)
<larry1> DraZet: 不行啊
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 为毛不开ftp或者共享啊 要用u盘啊 而且u盘关闭自动运行会少很多u盘病毒的啊
<DraZet> larry1: 那你只能看一下man了
<DraZet> larry1: 我以前没玩过 你可以去#arch频道问问
<larry1> DraZet: ok，我继续研究
<iFvwm> 没找到路径嘛
<iFvwm> 大胡子。那鲇鱼呢
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 搞死你
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 又想死啊。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 怎么着？
<iFvwm> 你今年肯定找不到工作。
<jyf1987> 又不跳槽 怎么需要找工作
<iFvwm> 而且继续处男
<jyf1987> 这个总有办法的
<iFvwm> 头几天还吹跳槽的
<jyf1987> 已经过来了阿
<iFvwm> 手洗？
<jyf1987> 真是个瓜娃子
<iFvwm> 那过年就被炒
 * jyf1987 算了 我跟个铁皮疙瘩较什么劲
<iFvwm> 反正你总是没逻辑的。 lol
<jyf1987> 铁皮疙瘩
<iFvwm> 不会是跳槽当所长了吧
<iFvwm> lerosua: 出来证实下
<lerosua> iFvwm: 证实啥？
<iFvwm> 这jyf是不是跳槽到什么所了
<jyf1987> 我去自动化研究所了 研究怎么做 真实人格特征机器人
<iFvwm> 女厕所吧。
<lerosua> 你们都各自有答案，还要我证实啥。人啊，只会相信他需要的事实
<FrankLv> 我能不能特别限制某个人只能ssh不能sftp[其他人还是ssh sftp都可以的]？ 反过来倒查到不少资料
<DraZet> iFvwm: zhan?
<iFvwm> lerosua: 额。你很哲学了。。。
<iFvwm> DraZet: 是啊
<iFvwm> 找他来
<DraZet> iFvwm: 我一直没见他啊
<iFvwm> 额。
<iFvwm> 毕业了？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 呵呵 你受hh影响阿
<happyaron> FrankLv: 能ssh就能sftp
<DraZet> iFvwm: 他不是在gtalk上面混么 我没gtalk
<happyaron> FrankLv: 实在不行人家scp
<iFvwm> 很久没在了。 DraZet
<DraZet> iFvwm: 哦 那我就不知道了 也好久没见huahua了
<iFvwm> 额。那更久了。估计去ylxx了。
<FrankLv> happyaron: Oh. 除非sshd_config中禁止sftp
<happyaron> FrankLv: 那也白费
<happyaron> FrankLv: 都允许interactive shell了，还有啥不能的。
<jyf1987> 额 ylmf
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 老实说，现在什么地方
<FrankLv> happyaron: 有理，已经给了大权限，想限制小权限就没意义了
<DraZet> ylxx是神码
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 果壳传媒  科学松鼠会的支持方
<DraZet> jyf1987: 什么时候跳槽的啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 不就上周么 不然我上周怎么进来跟你们聊天了
<iFvwm> 这啥。。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦 难怪啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 为毛不等着拿了年终奖再走？
<jyf1987> 是阿 这里10点半上班 呵呵 挺不错的
<jyf1987> DraZet: 原公司无年终的 去年就郁闷过
<iFvwm> 一点都不象正规公司。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦 支持
<jyf1987> 创业团队的 不过老板拿到风投了 这就行了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我们这也有人专门搞电路板什么的 什么时候拿点板子来交流下哈
<DraZet> jyf1987: 呵呵 我那里还有个arm9的破班子 但是没时间玩啊 改天有空去你们那里玩玩 你们那里都做什么的啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我们这编辑很多 主要是那个编辑搞 我领导喜欢avr 我喜欢mips 都跟arm福缘浅薄的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 编辑？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我搞技术了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 给个你们公司网站瞅瞅
<DraZet> jyf1987: 啥方面的技术？
<jyf1987> DraZet: http://www.guokr.com
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我当然是老本行 做后端了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦 这个网站mm多么
<jyf1987> DraZet: 还真不少 而且好多博士 我们部门是学历最低的
<iFvwm> 喜欢avr的编辑，水平不会高到那里去嘛。
<jyf1987> 不过计算机麻 大家都晓得的 无所谓
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 是我同事 我们可不是编辑
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你是果壳王的？
<DraZet> iFvwm: 神码是avr？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 网
<jyf1987> edison0354: 恩 果壳传媒员工
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有事么 叔
<iFvwm> DraZet: 。你自己搜索。 nnnd
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我不是叔……继续膜拜……
<jyf1987> iFvwm: avr有什么问题么
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你负责黄网部分？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有什么好膜拜的？
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131386.htm
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我做后端 你们看到的都跟我没关系
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，在IRC里，习惯了……
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 入门级别的通用片子
<edison0354> 三星完成史上第一条DDR4内存
<jyf1987> edison0354: 棒子很给力 国人只知道骂 和 抄袭
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 除了价格 其他也还好
<jyf1987> 我同事还给我焊过一块板子 额
<iFvwm> 棒子国，除开2,3个大公司，就没东西了嘛。 edison0354
<jyf1987> 不过自从有了君正 我是完全倒向mips了
<edison0354> iFvwm: 我就是感叹下这篇新闻……
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你问下同事，avr现在有kbi没，有内部电池模块没
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 他跑了 他是领导 可以随便不来的 额
<iFvwm> 。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: avr哪里有这么复杂 额
<iFvwm> 通用入门的嘛。通常产品线不宽。
<DraZet> 哦了 注册了 怎么玩
<jyf1987> 管他那么多 我只要mips
<DraZet> jyf1987: mips？龙芯？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 应该教他多鼓吹下瑞撒的。
<iFvwm> 全球第一的了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 跟龙芯福缘浅薄 还是别把我跟他们联系在一起 咱们级别很低
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哥混过 要不要我给你几个邮件地址你跟他们联系一下 玩玩？
<larry1> 我的/root分区满了，要怎么解决呢？
<allen1st1> 果壳好多PPMM
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有免费的可以拿来玩 内部价 友情价 跳楼价什么的就算了 要跳楼直接去
<DraZet> larry1: 汗 你root分区多大？
<jyf1987> 反正mips指令都兼容
<DraZet> allen1st1: 在哪里？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你要是有朋友混君正就好了 给我搞个jz4760的板子来看看
<iFvwm> allen1st1: 额。你知道？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那个真不认识
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那龙芯这个怎么说
<DraZet> http://www.guokr.com/i/1416144119/
<larry1> DraZet: 7G,也不知道怎么就满了，/home和很大，可以合并么？
<iFvwm> 越漂亮越好。这样 jyf 今年就找不到伴侣了。可怜的。 jyf1987
<DraZet> larry1: root 7G有点小 不知道 google一下吧
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 说下感想
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 什么越漂亮越好
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> DraZet: 谣言粉碎机还是很好玩的
<larry1> DraZet: 正在google中，还有其它的方法没？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 不懂你说什么
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 可能是你的电路跳线了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 壳子很大 除了做硬件cpu的课题组是huweiwu手底下的博士生以外 软件部分基本没人
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我要mm
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 没逻辑的，怎么可能搞板子玩
<jyf1987> DraZet: 他要承认自己是mips 然后价格压下来 我还是愿意玩的 毕竟频率还不错 但是狗日的非要顶个自己研发的帽子 还经常去拜老毛 nnd
<iFvwm> 还是 DraZet实在
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那你就作为读者来探访好了 在 soho现代城1号楼1202
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嘿嘿 别玩了 一堆bug 改都改不完
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 mm多在 1204
<jyf1987> DraZet: 拿来做个 fanless的server还行吧
<DraZet> jyf1987: 在大望路地铁站那个？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不知道 反正不咋样
<jyf1987> DraZet: 是的 大望路这
<jyf1987> 有几个博士还行 不是想象中的那种
<DraZet> jyf1987: 上周五我还过去了呢 做汽车
<allen1st1> 唉，找不着了。之前是果壳还是松鼠上不是爆了长PP么，里面好多PPMM。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我没说他们水平不行 是人不够 壳子太大 内里没东西 就是压榨博士生
<allen1st1> 刚才搜了下，一时没找着。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 他们不是搞了不少钱么 为何不招人 有民族牌这么大一个牌子 压都能压死好多人了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 祝你早日找個果殼妹妹當女友
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 我还是中意原来那个mm
<DraZet> jyf1987: 钱是不少 但是不舍得给 5年工作经验的给6k 而且说是自己是国企 要有级别限制
<DraZet> jyf1987: 换成你 你去么？
<allen1st1> DraZet: 什么公司5年经验6k？
<DraZet> allen1st1: 龙芯中科
<allen1st1> DraZet:  5年经验的话，深圳随便一个山寨公司都不止6k呢
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 真黑 不如给饭票好了
<DraZet> allen1st1: 呵呵
<DraZet> jyf1987: 所以啊 没办法混的 人家那里博士都不算什么 何况本科研究生的
<allen1st1> 各位，图来了：
<allen1st1> http://songshuhui.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/sdsds.jpg
<jyf1987> DraZet: 谁定的工资阿 太扯了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 呵呵 所以啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没人
<DraZet> allen1st1: 什么图啊
<allen1st1> 松鼠里的PPMM
<DraZet> allen1st1: 那里的男淫是咋回事啊
<allen1st1> 果壳网团队：正前方为姬十三，手拿松鼠的是谣言粉碎机编辑秋秋，紫衣mm奇异果，短发mm云云，蓝衣长发的小庄，还有后面明显有抢镜嫌疑的视觉设计大水。
<allen1st1> DraZet: 贴介绍了
<DraZet> 呵呵
<allen1st1> DraZet: 还不错吧
<DraZet> allen1st1: 8错
<DraZet> allen1st1: 比外企的女人漂亮
<allen1st1> DraZet:  比我呆过的几家公司的妹子都漂亮
<DraZet> allen1st1: 呵呵 你在科学松鼠会？
<allen1st1> DraZet: No. 只是松鼠的读者
<DraZet> allen1st1: 哦
<iamfbi> 哪位现在是用1010版的，又有空愿意帮下我的？
<iamfbi> 很小的事情，就是看下系统默认风格的配色方案
<mrdirtft> 请问上海programmer 工资多少？
<DraZet> mrdirtft: ...  这个 跟工作年限和公司有关系吧
<jyf1987> 跟工作有关系 额
<DraZet> mrdirtft: 还有能力 另外 我对魔都不熟
<jyf1987> 不熟你过去干吗
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 我在帝都
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我想要智能本 nnd  这帮arm厂家忽悠了我
<DraZet> jyf1987: ä¹°ipade
<DraZet> ipad
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那是平板 我要 smartbook
<larry1> 根分区满了，home分区很大，有什么方法可以把home的分一点过去么？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 智能本？是什么概念？
<mrdirtft> 现在在外国，想看看中国这行工资多少
<jyf1987> DraZet: 搜索下概念 看看
<DraZet> larry1: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=zh-CN&source=hp&biw=1176&bih=583&q=%E8%B0%83%E6%95%B4%E6%A0%B9%E5%88%86%E5%8C%BA%E5%A4%A7%E5%B0%8F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<jyf1987> mrdirtft: 关键是你做什么 你不具体到哪个语言 哪个产业 都没办法说的
<mrdirtft> jyf1987, C C++ Java
 * edison0354 芙蓉姐姐身材真好……
<DraZet> mrdirtft: 主要用什么的？精通的
<mrdirtft> 等等，去打一下飞机。BRB
<sonny_> hello
<^k^> sonny_, 好  15:50 
<DraZet> 骚你来了
<jyf1987> mrdirtft: 哪里有主要做这三门的
<jyf1987> 如果真的是 那就是个民工级的了
<larry1> DraZet: 3q
<DraZet> mrdirtft: 语言无所谓 关键是你有什么方面的经验 没事可以去水木还有相关的专业论坛的job版泡泡
<jyf1987> DraZet: 去水木可以混到job?
<sonny_> 什么JOB？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 恩 水木有个job版 我找工作都是在那里找的 相对比较靠谱
<jyf1987> lerosua: 听见了么 找 DraZet私下交流下吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那就是去走穴混脸熟了 你是清华的？
<DraZet> jy
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不是
<DraZet> http://www.newsmth.net/bbsdoc.php?board=Career_Upgrade
<jyf1987> 额 算法研究院招聘
<DraZet> jyf1987: 在别的省就能考清华了 但是在某些省份，分就不够了
<dabao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=312705
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [经验分享]你还在为 fcitx-sunpinyin 一顿一顿而发愁么？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 没考上也好 对社会早点了解
<allen1st1> ^k^: 你好
<DraZet> allen1st1: 你要对k mm多说几句好话 要不然她不答理你的
<allen1st1> ^k^: 你今天特漂亮
<allen1st1> DraZet: 不是机器人么
<DraZet> allen1st1: 谁告诉你的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 额
<allen1st1> DraZet: 还是曾经是机器人?
<DraZet> allen1st1: 好吧 你假装她是吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 要是考上了 还真以为自己是精英  可就害了一生了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 呵呵
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你清华的？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 不是 我是吃不到葡萄喊葡萄酸呢
<allen1st1> DraZet: 看信息就是个bot
<DraZet> allen1st1: 嘿嘿 你很聪明
<DraZet> jyf1987: 呵呵
<jyf1987> DraZet: 叫你儿子努力一把考进去 清华不是五道口出国预科么
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 你考虑的真远
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 我连2038都考虑了
<DraZet> jyf1987: .... ....
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那一年 unix timestamps 用完
<allen1st1> 64位普及的话, 2038不是问题吧
<sikao_lfs> 现在是不是linux爆发的前夜，还要几年？未来10年够不够占领3分天下？
<jyf1987> 但老软件你得改阿
<DraZet> jyf1987: 20年后 你还用老软件么
<jyf1987> DraZet: who knows
<jyf1987> DraZet: 越是影响力大的底层库越是长命 而且没有人维护 额
<DraZet> jyf1987: 管它呢 emacs好用就行
<sikao_lfs> 我周围唯一一个用linux赚到钱的人是一个搞DNS加速的（中国国情的网络），也是我唯一遇到的使用linux的人。
<allen1st1> jyf1987: 等我活到2038那时候再考虑了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 原来你是emacser
<jyf1987> allen1st1: 你活不到么
<iIlL10oO> 穿GFW也是一个赚钱的项目
<iIlL10oO> 在国外买VPS
<mrdirtft> jb 疼
<jyf1987> sikao_lfs: 搞web的哪个不要linux
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 那东西费心思
<sikao_lfs> 现实里遇到唯一的一个使用linux。他开了公司叫冰点科技，可以狗狗到。
<allen1st1> jyf1987: 不知道。连着喝了十几年三聚氰胺呢。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 初级
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: vps挂了你还得整备份服务
<jyf1987> DraZet: 打倒再踏上一脚
<DraZet> sikao_lfs: 搞案桌程序的也算linux
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 是啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 为毛
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 备份是必须的
<jyf1987> DraZet: 不为啥 我的地盘我做主
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓
<sikao_lfs> 他非常懂DNS原理。由于中国网络特别分联通网和电信网，很多网站有对应有不同ip。他的东西就是让你自动找到最快速的ip
<jyf1987> DraZet: 哥是vimer 你用perl不
<jyf1987> 那不就是个 智能dns?
<sikao_lfs> 恩。
<debianer> 请问jabber有没有默认的官方客户端？
<debianer> jabber有没有管方客户端？
<sikao_lfs> http://www.bindns.cn/
<jyf1987> 听这名字 像是骇客从良开的公司
<debianer> 请问，jabber有没有官方的客户端哦？
<sikao_lfs> 这是我在现实里唯一遇到的使用linux的人。而且还居然是赚到钱的。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不用
<sonny_> 赚了多少阿？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那就好 还好不是另外的对头
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你用py?
<jyf1987> DraZet: 恩
<sikao_lfs> 好像2009年吧？广州的dns服务器被洪水攻击。也是他处理好的。那个单子他一笔就赚了1万6.不过是给作了策略路由。好像是60G流量。2个防火墙顶掉40G。
<sonny_> 那也是赚的白菜钱阿
<sikao_lfs> 是啊。
<sonny_> 赚16万么还可以
<sikao_lfs> 好像是2009年6月份。
<jyf1987> 额 才赚这么点阿
<sikao_lfs> 当时好像许多用户QQ都登录不上去
<sonny_> 还不如不从良呢，
<sikao_lfs> 是啊。白道是不黑道。
<sonny_> 搞个乡镇级网站也不值这个价钱吧
<jyf1987> 还不如帮人搞假记录 冒充tencent server来钓鱼
<sikao_lfs> 他帮人家应付洪水攻击。
<sonny_> 这年头搞技术没前途啦
<sonny_> 混黑社会吧
<sikao_lfs> http://www.bindns.cn/                 这是他的公司网页。搞DNS的赚到了钱。
<DraZet> 恩 这样属于高手
<DraZet> 网络这块我不行 嵌入式还可以
<jyf1987> 提供服务 当然能赚钱阿
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你会做东西么 做个usb脚踏板来用用 vimer可以代替esc 你们emacer可以代替alt
<DraZet> jyf1987: 什么usb脚踏板？
<jyf1987> DraZet: usb口的脚踏板阿  用来辅助按键阿
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 还用得着usb啊 高射炮打蚊子
<DraZet> jyf1987: 为毛不做成蓝牙的
<DraZet> 我给你写个蓝牙协议栈？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 你给我做个那东西来 关键是没有脚踏板
<jyf1987> usb便宜麻
<sonny_> NB
<sonny_> USB按摩椅吧
<sonny_> 用软件仿真按摩
<jyf1987> 而且用usb电脑供电
<jyf1987> 蓝牙的难道要上电池
<jyf1987> 那还要个pc接受端 成本蹭蹭的上去
<DraZet> jyf1987: usb芯片也不便宜
<DraZet> jyf1987: 一个很简单的ad key
<jyf1987> DraZet: 难道比蓝牙还贵
<DraZet> jyf1987: 很便宜
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额
<DraZet> jyf1987: 用那个替换键盘上面两个不用的按键就可以了
 * xiangfu finally setup the 'openvpn' in system. 'proxy' in opera in my computer. 
 * xiangfu now can access facebook twitter .... with firefox. and 'youku' 'web2.qq.com' in opera. 
<DraZet> xiangfu: 炫耀贴
<xiangfu> DraZet: 我一直在搞google-chrome + flash ，好几个小时没成功。：（
<xiangfu> 突然想起　opera 了。
<xiangfu> 果然默认就好用了
<DraZet> xiangfu: 为毛啊？
<DraZet> xiangfu: 我记得我没怎么设置就好用了啊
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 你怎么也投靠opera了
<jiero> Braid have Traditional Chinese support in gettext format, just finished the game and found this.
<jyf1987> jiero: what?
<jyf1987> 额 怎么这么多人出去了
<dabao> 踢网段？！
<gebjgd> jyf1987< netsplit
<jiero> jyf1987: Braid the game http://braid-game.com/ use gettext, and been translated to Traditional Chinese.
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。6秒钟出去了很多人，估计是哪里大规模断网？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 什么意思  我估计是哪个分服务器挂了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 恩那
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你怎么老爱给人id的屁股后面搞个尖锐物顶着  太不友好了
<_xiaoMo> - - .突然全出去了. 突然又全回来了...
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 爆菊倾向
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你来 我来爆你
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 不好嘛~~~ 人家屁屁上的痔疮还没好呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 再说了,你有狐臭
<dabao> 冻雨把光纤弄坏了么？
<dabao> 壮观~！
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 屁股上哪里有
<DaBao> 所以说壮观噻
<DaBao> 汗~
<chattan> 中场闹闹
<Use-Firefox> 突然发现，骨头现在写blog多了
<jyf1987> Use-Firefox: 我却是相反的观点
<chattan> 骨头很爱写的说
<jyf1987> 骨头在麻 让他自己说
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你是啥客户端？
<gebjgd> edison0354< xchat
<edison0354> gebjgd: xchat原来有这种爱好……
<jiero> Is "Debian Experimental" safe for Debian Testing?
<yukun> 11.04有人用过没
 * zkwlx 打饭去~
<qiaoji> test
<^k^> qiaoji, ....  17:20 
<edison0354> ^k^: 为毛线我从来没有把机器人真身叫出来过……
<gebjgd> 问个问题
<gebjgd> 有什么桌面上的提醒软件么？
<gebjgd> 就是能自己定制日程的那种
<lindows915> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110103/164351.html
<lindows915> 太強大了！
<lindows915> 此視頻必火。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pacman -Ss 'remind|alarm|schedule'
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 推荐个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我不用的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: orage 和 gnome-schedule 都是 gui 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 所以你能2天不睡觉。一睡睡2天。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 11点多就睡的……
<edison0354> lindows915: 我的状态刚刚也被和谐了……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 什麼狀態？
<edison0354> lindows915: 不知道，可能是77
<lindows915> edison0354>> 什麼意思？沒有看懂。人人的狀態？
<alvin_rxg> 77卢沟桥？
<edison0354> lindows915: 恩
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 77房子
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 柒柒 呢？
<edison0354> http://blog.renren.com/share/250151645/4607516292
<edison0354> 彩条牙膏的原理
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 当时诺҉贝҉尔҉颁奖的时候“炸药”都是敏感词……
<alvin_rxg> edision 被逮了？
<iamfbi> 诺҉贝҉尔҉这是啥字，太强大了
<lindows915> edison0354>> 不是吧，炸藥都算。
<lindows915> iamfbi>> 不是，這個外面的圈是分開的。
<iamfbi> 哦，原来，这怎么弄出来的
<lindows915> iamfbi>> 不知道，反正cnbeta上常有人用
<lindows915> iamfbi>> 你复制一份就存着吧。
<lindows915> alvin_rxg>> edison0354真不在了！
<lindows915> alvin_rxg>> 沒有事吧？
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<gzjjrp> 请问sh文件如何运行
<lindows915> gzjjrp>> ./xxx.sh?
<lindows915> gzjjrp>> 注意 chmod +x ./xxx.sh 之後再執行，當然安全問題自己負責。
<gzjjrp> lindows915: bash: ./start-linux-x86.sh：/bin/sh^M：损坏的解释器: 没有那个文件或目录
<alvin_rxg> ^M ... xD
<lindows915> gzjjrp>> 你的文件有問題，感覺像是在Windows裡保存的。
<lindows915> alvin_rxg>>  是這樣吧。
<gzjjrp> lindows915: 哦。谢了
<alvin_rxg> gzjjrp: sed 's/^M//' [OLD_FILE] > [NEW_FILE]
<yang__> exit
<yang__> quit
<yang__> f
<lindows915> alvin_rxg>> 再給你個给力气。
<lindows915> http://www.nxuc.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=19014
<lindows915> alvin_rxg>> 下面有個音頻。
<alvin_rxg> ?
<lindows915> alvin_rxg>> 去看下就知道了。
<DraZet> lindows915: 很久以前的音频了
<lindows915> DraZet>> 嗯，但是確實很強大。
<lindows915> DraZet>> 不過還是他加星的視頻牛叉。
<DraZet> lindows915: 那个时候还有ccav新闻评论部内部年会 也很给力
<lindows915> DraZet>> 年会我也看了，確實很牛
<lindows915> DraZet>> “在這寂靜的夜晚，我們除了造人運動還能做什麼呢？”
<DraZet> 哈哈
<DraZet> 杨继红大波波    还有个娃
<DraZet> 我腰好 腰好
<DraZet> http://news.163.com/08/1125/06/4RIU7AKA00011229.html
<lindows915> DraZet>> 嗯。
<DraZet> http://v.sina.com.cn/b/17344974-1223634065.html   这个蚝酒大会也很给力
<debianer> happyaron: gnome blogs里面怎么申请帐号？
<debianer> 谁知道GNOME Blogs里怎么申请帐号？
<happyaron> debianer: 不开放申请。
<debianer> happyaron: 你怎么有阿
<happyaron> debianer: 啊，不是申请的。
<debianer> happyaron: 我能搞一个吗
<lindows915> debianer>> 加入開發就有。
<happyaron> debianer: 试试加入Gnome Foundation
<debianer> lindows915: 我加入开发只能干很少的活
<lindows915> debianer>> 勇敢的少年快去創造奇迹！
<debianer> happyaron: 哪里加入？
<debianer> 我自己的开源项目还没搞好呢
<happyaron> debianer: foundation.gnome.org 自己读读看
<debianer> http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<debianer> happyaron: 好的，谢谢
<lindows915> 崩潰了，FreeBSD的盤下了3次才下載下來。
<happyaron> jiero: 我用上LO了，比OOo速度快
<jiero> happyaron: lol
<lindows915> happyaron>> LibreOFfice?
<lindows915> happyaron>> LibreOffice現在好像和GO-oo合并了。
<DraZet> lindows915: 为毛要玩bsd啊，bsd不适合桌面除非你要用做服务器
<lindows915> DraZet>> 不是，只是為了測試一個東西。
<lindows915> DraZet>> 而且你不是也說了是玩嘛！
<happyaron> lindows915: gooo合进lo了。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 嗯。
<shuaizi0420> 有谁用小小输入法的？？
<mrdirtft> shuaizi0420, 我有大大输入法
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 小小是什麼？
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 給個網址看看。
<yazi> 编译了mplayer怎么安装的时候提示权限不够呢
<yazi> /tmp/mplayer-checkout-2011-01-03>; sudo make install
<yazi> 密码：
<yazi> /usr/local/bin/ -d /usr/local/bin /usr/local/etc/mplayer /usr/local/lib
<yazi> make: execvp: /usr/local/bin/: 权限不够
<yazi> make: *** [install-dirs] 错误 127
<yazi> 谁知道？
<shuaizi0420> http://yong.uueasy.com925yoru4.uueasy.com/thread-htm-fid-2.html
<mrdirtft> lindows915, 我真的很受不了OO Libre goo linux下的word
<yazi> root安装一样提示权限不够
<lindows915> mrdirtft>> 怎麼了？
<ubuntunewbie> shuaizi0420: 我是
<yazi> 编译了mplayer怎么安装的时候提示权限不够呢
<lindows915> yazi>> 這個……
<yazi> 嗯嗯
<fcwlxd> sudo apt-get install maplayer。编译有时问题多多。
<yazi>   lindows915 这个怎么了
<mrdirtft> lindows915, 太不专业了。而且没有onenote
<xiaoyu> #irchelp
<yazi> fcwlxd, 那个好像不支持vdpau输出
<reiv> yazi: 你没有install这个命令？
<yazi> sudo make install
<yazi> 密码：
<yazi> /usr/local/bin/ -d /usr/local/bin /usr/local/etc/mplayer /usr/local/lib
<yazi> make: execvp: /usr/local/bin/: 权限不够
<yazi> make: *** [install-dirs] 错误 127
<lindows915> yazi>> 這個……很強大，sudo都沒有權限。
<lindows915> yazi>> 不要這樣放內容，放在paste.ubuntu.org.cn里
<yazi> 嗯   我拷贝到/tmp里面编译的
<lindows915> mrdirtft>> 專業不專業這種事情沒有辦法。
<fcwlxd> yazi: 编译之后sudo make && make intall。
<reiv> yazi: 你确定你有install这个命令？
<shuaizi0420> 谁会小小输入法设置双拼啊？？
<reiv> yazi: /usr/local/bin是个目录，不可执行，所以会报“execvp: /usr/local/bin/: 权限不够”
<yazi> sudo make install
<yazi> 这个不是马
<ubuntunewbie> shuaizi0420: 汗,还以为是什么问题,小小官方有方法的
<yazi> 额
<yazi>    可能是
<ubuntunewbie> shuaizi0420: 你用什么双拼
<yazi>   悲剧了  又得重新编译
<yazi>   晚上试试
<yazi> 谢谢大家了
<fcwlxd> yazi: 编译参数不对？
<yazi> reiv, 谢谢
<^k^> yazi:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lindows915> yazi>> 都和你說了。
<yazi> 。。。 嗯 好的  下次注意
<reiv> yazi: 如果是没install，那么装install，然后手动修改Makefile就可以了。
<shuaizi0420> 小鹤双拼
<yazi> reiv, 有install的
<debianer> reiv，帮忙把这个江恩四方工具改进一下子 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<yazi> 就是权限不够   我觉得应该是bin后面少个/
<debianer> reiv: 目前字太小了
<debianer> reiv: 作出的图，放大后，数字太小了
<ubuntunewbie> shuaizi0420: 有的啊,我见过不少小鹤用户都用小小平台的
<shuaizi0420> 怎么设置  我没找到双拼的选项啊？
<reiv> debianer: 没看到代码？
<ubuntunewbie> 我不是用双拼的,不过见过那贴子,是修改yong.ini中拼音块
<shuaizi0420> 哦
<shuaizi0420> yong。ini
<shuaizi0420> yong.ini在那个文件夹里
<ubuntunewbie> - -
<ubuntunewbie> 我吃饭了
<shuaizi0420> 额
<reiv> debianer: 字体条可以把‘font-size ="10px"’改了，应该能大一些。
<yueduz> 人很多啊.问个问题不知道大家遇到过没有.我用ubuntu连接手机模拟的路由,ubuntu像抽疯一样每隔两分钟就断开一次,很是烦人.而windows则不会这样.
<debianer> reiv: 你看到代码了吗？
<debianer> reiv: 直接在download里面下载.py文件哦
<reiv> debianer: 看到了代码，应该把里面的'10px'改大些，字体应该会变大一些。
<jiero> omg, anybody using Dropbox as Version management system?
<jiero> lol
<ubuntunewbie> 我这里没有那个东西
<debianer> reiv: 但是，字体设大了之后，方框就更大了，很不协调哦
<debianer> reiv: 错了，是方框本来就太大了，能不能把方框缩小点？
<lindows915> debianer>> 什麼方框？
<lindows915> debianer>> 哦，你的軟件呀。
<debianer> lindows915: 恩
<debianer> lindows915: 帮忙看看如何把方框再缩小点
<DraZet> 哦了 回家鸟
<DraZet> 88
<lindows915> debianer>> 哈？我不會寫程序的說。
<lindows915> debianer>> 在什麼地方看？
<lindows915> debianer>> 維基中的gann-square1.1.py？
<debianer> lindows915: 对
<debianer> lindows915: download里的1.1
<lindows915> debianer>> 嗯，然後要把方框縮小？
<debianer> 恩
<debianer> lindows915: 对，要怎么搞哦
<debianer> lindows915: 我不懂svg
<reiv> debianer: 改一下-x和-y参数行不？
<debianer> reiv: -x -y是svg图片的整体大小参数
<debianer> reiv: 不是方格
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131409.htm
<edison0354> 最危险IP协议：IRC(Internet Relay Chat)
<edison0354> 我就那啥了……
<debianer> reiv: 刚才字体改成15就可以了
<lindows915> debianer>> 不好意思
<lindows915> debianer>> 給我個直接能執行的命令行
<lindows915> debianer>> python gann-square1.1.py -b 1 -h 5 -x 3 -y 3 -o ./1.txt 我這個好像出錯了。
<reiv> debianer: 那把-
<reiv> -b放大些
<edison0354> lindows915: 你用啥客户端？
<lindows915> edison0354>> XChat
<debianer> lindows915: 文件名要用svg
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是威胁使用者
<edison0354> lindows915: 额，刚才那个xchat是<，现在你是>>，都好神奇……
<debianer> lindows915: x y起码要上千的，是整个图片的大小
<edison0354> happyaron: 倒……
<edison0354> happyaron: 最危险的是扣扣
<happyaron> edison0354: 受木马骚扰严重的局域网应该切断IRC协议
<edison0354> happyaron: 作者估计不是兲朝人
<debianer> reiv: -b是最终信的起点数字，修改没用
<edison0354> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> edison0354: ..
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 可以改的。
<edison0354> lindows915: 哦
<debianer> reiv: 江恩四方中心的数字一般是1开头，也可以是其他的，和方框没关系
<edison0354> happyaron: 他还不如直接把80端口给ban了……更安全……
<lindows915> debianer>> 然後呢？
<lindows915> debianer>> python gann-square1.1.py -b 10 -h 5 -x 1000 -y 1000 -o ./1.svg
<debianer> lindows915: 有错误没
<lindows915> debianer>> 這個成功了。不過數字很小，框很大。
<lindows915> debianer>> 沒有。
<debianer> lindows915: 是阿，所以说要缩小方框阿
<debianer> lindows915: 你这家伙是不是故意问我怎么用哦
<lindows915> debianer>> 不是呀。
<lindows915> debianer>> 確實不會用。
<happyaron> edison0354: 拔网线吧
<debianer> lindows915: 你看看怎么修改阿
<lindows915> debianer>> 什麼四方大數什麼的完全不懂。
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，俺表示俺是无线
<lindows915> debianer>> 你的意思是說你想讓外面空出來，都集中在中間那樣？
<debianer> lindows915: 我是想让数字外面的小方格小一些
<debianer> lindows915: 现在数字那么小，方框那么大
<debianer> reiv: 你是专家
<lindows915> debianer>> 那要是圖片大小被设置的很大，比如像我的1000x1000，但是只顯示9個數怎麼辦？
<lindows915> debianer>> 那不是必然要變的很大嗎？
<debianer> lindows915: 你试试就知道了
<lindows915> 繼續宣傳：http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110103/164351.html
<debianer> 如果图很大，那么-x -y也要调整大一些，不然显示不完全的
<lindows915> debianer>> 我試了
<lindows915> debianer>> 我給你看一下我的，你給我說明一下你要做成什麼樣的吧。
<lindows915> debianer>> http://ompldr.org/vNnVhaQ
<edison0354> lindows915: 难道你是那个up主？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 不是。
<lindows915> edison0354>> 我完全沒有那個重量級。
<edison0354> lindows915: 你是AVFUN党？
<edison0354> lindows915: 最近发现还是bilibili好玩～
<debianer> lindows915: 看到了，我已经把数字改成了15了
<lindows915> edison0354>> 嗯。還是，是acfun，avfun是另外一個網站。
<debianer> lindows915: 我把数字大小改成15了，但是方框不能缩小一些
<edison0354> lindows915: 习惯acfun=avfun
<lindows915> edison0354>> bilibili就那樣。沒有文章不好玩。
<debianer> lindows915: 每个数字外面的方框不能缩小一些
<lindows915> debianer>> 哪個數字
<debianer> lindows915: 我把font=10改成了15,所有的数字都大了一些，但是方框不能缩小
<debianer> lindows915: 你把方框缩小一些吧，不然和数字不协调阿
<lindows915> debianer>> 方框當然不能縮小呀。
<lindows915> debianer>> 方框是在Grid_Page裡畫的呀。
<lindows915> debianer>> 和字體沒有關係吧。
<debianer> lindows915: 能否把发给倪匡缩小一些
<lindows915> debianer>> 我是這麼做的。
<debianer> lindows915: 把方框缩小一些怎么搞阿
<lindows915> debianer>> http://ompldr.org/vNnVhag
<lindows915> debianer>> 是要這樣嗎？
<debianer> lindows915: 对，但你这样缩小太多了
<debianer> lindows915: 怎么修改的？
<lindows915> debianer>> http://ompldr.org/vNnVhbA 這樣呢？
<debianer> lindows915: 你有gtalk吗？单独发给我，或者加我的，chinesegann@gmail.com
<lindows915> debianer>> 不用，快改完了。
<debianer> lindows915: 对，这样很理想！！！
<lindows915> debianer>> 我把代碼給你，就直接在這上面傳了。
<debianer> 好
<debianer> 你告诉我是哪里修改了阿
<debianer> lindows915: 你告诉我是哪里修改了？我今后好自己修改啦
<lindows915> debianer>> http://ompldr.org/vNnVhbw/gann-square1.1.py
<lindows915> debianer>> 自己diff一下吧。
<lindows915> debianer>> diff一下就知道我改哪了。
<lindows915> 給這個文件改個名字，比如a.py，然後 diff gann-square1.1.py a.py 就能看我的改動。
<lindows915> debianer>> 嘿嘿，居然是GPLv3的項目，早知道不給你改了。嘿嘿嘿
<debianer> lindows915: 怎么了？GPLV3不好吗？
<debianer> lindows915: 你说哪个协议我就改成那个
<lindows915> debianer>> 沒有什麼，開個玩笑。
<lindows915> debianer>> 你自己的項目，你要用哪個就用哪個，除非這個代碼是別的人寫好改出來的。
<lindows915> debianer>> 還有其它什麼要求嗎？
<debianer> lindows915: 还有，不过要大动一下代码了
<lindows915> debianer>> 我不一定有這個本事，這是我第一次看和寫python代碼。不要期望太高。找reiv他們高手吧。
<debianer> lindows915: 能否让图自动全部显示出来？不要用-x,-y，因为如果图很大，-x,-y需要调整很多次才会把图全部显示出来，如果设置小了，可能只显示一部分图
<debianer> lindows915: 如果可以，就作个inkscape的插件
<lindows915> debianer>> 我給你的已經實現這個功能了。
<debianer> lindows915: 谢谢
<lindows915> debianer>> 我給你的這個完全不需要设置-x -y，设置了也沒有用。
<debianer> lindows915: 好，谢谢你阿
<debianer> lindows915: 还有个事
<lindows915> debianer>> 嗯？
<debianer> lindows915: 如果数字位数有4,5位，方框是否会自动增大一些？
<debianer> lindows915: 不然可能方框包不住数字，那样会很乱
<lindows915> “你妹才不是真人呢，我讓你不給我加星……”
<lindows915> 哈哈哈，我不行了。
<lindows915> debianer>> 這個不難。不過找個會python露個臉。
<debianer> reiv: 老大，只有找你了
<lindows915> debianer>> 目前的5位已經可以放的下，6位可能不行。
<debianer> lindows915: 5位就够了
<lindows915> reiv>> 問下，python判断一個數字的長度是怎麼做的？
<debianer> lindows915: lon()
<lindows915> debianer>> 哦。我看看。
<lindows915> debianer>> 又好像用不上。
<lindows915> debianer>> 把我給你的代碼最後面，size_x=30*horizon，的30改成35就好了。
<debianer> lindows915: 错了，是long()
<lindows915> debianer>> 你確定不是leng()？
<sdl_init> debianer: len()...
<debianer> lindows915: 不是
<debianer> sdl_init: python里没有len
<sdl_init> debianer: 是python3么?
<debianer> sdl_init: 对不起，有的，len是测量字符串的吧
<sdl_init> debianer: 对哦#_#
<debianer> lindows915: len测量字符串长度的
<lindows915> debianer>> sizex = (len(str(base + horizontal * vertical - 1)) * 5 + 15) * horizontal
<lindows915> sizey = sizex
<lindows915> debianer>> 替換掉我給你的那兩行，你看看。
<debianer> lindows915: 好
<debianer> lindows915: 原来是不是sizex=1000?
<lindows915> debianer>> * 5 + 15 中的5和15可以根據你自己的喜好改動。
<lindows915> debianer>> 是，我把它去掉了。因為圖小的時候沒有必要。
<debianer> lindows915: 你刚才那两行，插入到哪里？代替那个sizex=1000?
<lindows915> debianer>> 呃……我把完整的程序再上傳到ompldr.org上去吧。
<debianer> lindows915: 好
<lindows915> debianer>> http://ompldr.org/vNnVhcw/gann-square1.1.py
<debianer> lindows915: diff在哪里搞？是不是在emacs里
<lindows915> debianer>> 不是，diff是在shell中用的。
<sdl_init> diff是一个犀利的工具啊，话说...
<lindows915> debianer>> 我不用emacs，不知emacs的情况
<lindows915> sdl_init>> 你在做什麼呢？
<lindows915> sdl_init>> 吃了沒有？
<sdl_init> lindows915: 吃了？
<lindows915> sdl_init>> 吃飯。
<sdl_init> lindows915: 晚饭是的...
<lindows915> sdl_init>> 忙什麼呢？
<lindows915> xijiao>> ！！！！
<lindows915> xijiao>> 我的天哪，洗脚兄！
<xijiao> ...
<xijiao> lindows915, 啥？
<lindows915> xijiao>> 是夕角嗎？
<debianer> lindows915: 再帮个忙，python里贡献过代码的人，要怎么写进去？
<lindows915> debianer>> 什麼意思？
<xijiao> lindows915, 是啊...
<debianer> lindows915: 你贡献过代码，得写进去阿
<lindows915> xijiao>> 不要介意，久仰大名。
<debianer> lindows915: 是不是有个规定的格式？
<lindows915> debianer>> 算了，不用費這個神了。再說這個nick是我的耻辱，不要太在意了……
<edison0354> lindows915: 那你咋不改nick？
<sdl_init`> 掉线归来...
<lindows915> edison0354>> 不要在意了……
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> 觀回。
 * xijiao 只是个小菜鸟...
 * sdl_init` ^_^
<debianer> lindows915: 那你告诉我你的gmail吧，我写进去
<lindows915> xijiao>> 謙虛了……
<lindows915> debianer>> 真不用。gmail也打算換的說。
 * sdl_init` @_@
<lindows915> debianer>> 忙你的正事吧，我要看書了。
<xijiao> lindows915, 你在哪里看到我的名字的？-_-
<lindows915> xijiao>> linuxsir...
<xijiao> 会不会是刚好是用同一个网名的？
<xijiao> linuxsir是什么网站？没去过~
<debianer> lindows915: 唉，那以后有啥问题你还的帮忙改进，可以吗？
<lindows915> xijiao>> ……
<lindows915> （大師要低調看來要給面子）
<xijiao> ...
<lindows915> xijiao>> 啊，確實搞錯了，不好意思啦。哈哈哈
<xijiao> lol
<debianer> lindows915: 还有个东东，帮忙改进一下算了
<lindows915> debianer>> 你在這裡問到誰就是誰了。不用盯人的說。
<lindows915> debianer>> 鄙视你……還懶上了……什麼東東？
<debianer> lindows915: 你告诉我gtalk，我就可以盯人了
<debianer> lindows915: 这里每格的间隔是1,能否改成其他？
<lindows915> debianer>> 我看下。
<debianer> lindows915: 比如，中心是1,第二格就是4,增加3了，第三格是7
<debianer> lindows915: 也就是步长
<lindows915> debianer>> 我知道你的意思。
<debianer> lindows915: 谢谢
<lindows915> debianer>> 有點麻煩，給我點時間。
<debianer> lindows915: 好阿，记得我的邮箱 chinesegann@gmail.com
<debianer> lindows915: 这样的话就比较完美了！！！
<debianer> lindows915: 如果不记得邮箱，搜索小江恩的博客就能找到我
<sdl_init`> 最近用2wm,surf颇有自虐的感觉了
<lindows915> debianer>> 是你以後有時間常來這。
<debianer> lindows915: 我来这你改个名字我就找不到了
<debianer> lindows915: 我每天都在这阿
<lindows915> debianer>> 我認識你就成。到時候會打招呼的。
<huangg> 。。。。。。。。
<sdl_init`> - -
<debianer> lindows915: 现在帮忙看看吧，呵呵
<debianer> lindows915: 说不定一下子你就能改好了
<lindows915> debianer>> 現在改
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> 那是什麼wm？
<sdl_init`> lindows915: 和dwm差不多把 算是
<sdl_init`> lindows915: hg.suckless.org/2wm
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> 我去過，想起來了。
<sdl_init`> lindows915: 感觉suckless好犀利~
<debianer> lindows915: GPL2和GPL3有啥区别？
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> 怎麼個犀利法？
<lindows915> debianer>> 這個網上面有很多文章。
<debianer> sdl_init`: suckless翻译中文就是欠搞
<sdl_init`> debianer: ...
<lindows915> debianer>> 一般說來，GPLv3有專利保護、硬件禁鎖、反DRM等東西。
<debianer> sdl_init`: 错了，fuckless是欠搞
<lindows915> debianer>> suckless的中文意思不是“不矬”的意思嗎？
<debianer> lindows915: 哦
<lindows915> debianer>> http://ompldr.org/vNnVhdA/gann-square1.1.py
<lindows915> debianer>> 改完了，用-s 13就是步长是13
<sdl_init`> lindows915: 一个窗口管理器、浏览器就70k,代码就一个C文件...
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> ……
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> 感覺也太那什麼了吧……
<sdl_init`> lindows915: suckless写的程序啊...
<sdl_init`> lindows915: 所以说犀利哈。。。
<reiv> 各位，tor还能用吗？
<lindows915> reiv>> 我重新用過3次，表示沒有找到好的橋，等於不能用。
<sdl_init`> 至今尚未tor过的爬过...
<gjp> 好静呀。
<lindows915> gjp>> 還好的說。
<gjp> 这个.....
<lindows915> edison0354>> 出來了，天黑了，沒有阳光了。
<edison0354> lindows915: ？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 真在呀……
<edison0354> reiv: 教育网IPV6飘过
<edison0354> lindows915: ……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 紫狐？
<edison0354> lindows915: ?
<lindows915> edison0354>> 紫狐瀏覽器？
<gjp> what？
<gebjgd> 紫狐狸是清华开发的
<edison0354> lindows915: 不是……
<gebjgd> 翻墙专用
<lindows915> edison0354>> 哦。
<gjp> cfy没在的说......
<edison0354> gebjgd: 貌似就是FF加了个hosts列表的说……
<gebjgd> edison0354< 不知道。没用过
<gjp> 跨平台吗？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 同没用过……
<edison0354> gjp: 用miredo+hosts上IPV6就行了
<edison0354> gjp: 瘟到死用teredo
<gjp> edison0354: 我现在就在用
<edison0354> gjp: 那还管啥紫狐……
<gjp> edison0354: 这个。。。。
<edison0354> gjp: chromium华丽丽的飞过～
<gjp> edison0354: 我是chrome。。。。。
<edison0354> gjp: 哦，chrome不好用……
 * reiv 很痛苦，gentoo n810的一个repo在墙外。
<gjp> edison0354: 还好吧，稳定。。。。
<edison0354> gjp: chromium一般情况下还是挺稳的
<edison0354> reiv: 倒……
<gjp> edison0354: 我用过一个版本，一开网页就崩溃。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> gjp: 哦，有的版本还一打开就崩溃呢，没让你碰上呢……
<sdl_init`> edison0354: chromium单体程序好大 集成了改良的webkit不整成库给我们用~
<gjp> reiv: 为什么都用gentoo。。。。。。。。
 * reiv gentoo比较有DIY的感觉。
 * sdl_init` archlinux 飘过
<edison0354> sdl_init`: 不懂……
<gjp> reiv: 但我认为，编译耗时太长了，还容易出错。。。。。
<sdl_init`> edison0354: 其实我也不懂 嘿嘿^_^
<void1> gentoo就第一次有diy的感觉，以后就一点感觉都没了
<lindows915> me too...
 * reiv 编译了N次n810的内核，但一次都boot不起来。。。
<edison0354> sdl_init`: 我连你说啥都不懂……
<lindows915> 所以每次重裝gentoo都要玩點新的，就算我不懂。
<sdl_init`> edison0354: ......
<gjp> reiv: 编译个内核都费死劲了。。。。。
 * reiv 这几天研究gentoo embed，比较有感觉。
<lindows915> reiv>> 怎麼研究？
<reiv> Gentoo的crossdev超赞。
<lindows915> 繼續推廣：http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110103/164351.html
<edison0354> gjp: 编译内核必然费劲……
<gjp> reiv: 我用fedora老出事。。。。。
 * reiv 现在机器上有到x86、mingw32以及armv6j的cross compiler。
<sdl_init`> 我本来想研究plan9...刻了盘发现不支持我的硬盘
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> Plan9還是在VM上玩玩就好了……
 * void1 有人想要hhkb lite2吗？
<reiv> gentoo编译内核最方便，基本就是第一次麻烦，以后就是make oldconfig了，从没出过问题。
<gjp> reiv: 我用ubuntu显卡出错，用fedora声卡出错
<sdl_init`> lindows915: VM好卡啊 我CPU慢。。。
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> 或者你可以玩inferno
<lindows915> sdl_init`>> inferno可以當linux下的一個程序玩，而且功能依然完全。plan9的後續。
<reiv> 貌似hurd有挺多debian的包。
<sdl_init`> lindows915: 哎 我还是暂时放弃了 等以后有机会再说拉。。。
<lindows915> reiv>> 我聽說make oldconfig是不被推薦的了，是真的假的？
<edison0354> 问题是最近瘟到死上面的chromium updater挂掉了，相当悲剧……好久没更新了……
<gjp> 我的电脑大悲剧，用ubuntu显卡出错，用fedora声卡出错，arch连x都打不开。。。。。。。
<reiv> lindows915: 不清楚，make oldconfig都用3年了。如果不推荐，肯定有功能相同但更好的替代。
<lindows915> reiv>> 這樣。
<sdl_init`> gjp: ~~表示同情
<vmlinz> 声卡出错可以自己编alsa嘛
 * reiv 最近开始用make nconfig了。
<gjp> vmlinz: 我都重新编译内核N遍了。。。。。
<vmlinz> gjp: 试试看看m-a？
<vmlinz> 只编模块
<edison0354> 我晕，Due to changed download locations on Chromium Project's website, older releases of Chromium Updater are not able to check for any new browser updates. Please update Chromium Updater to version 1.3.710 to resolve this issue.
<gjp> vmlinz: m -a。。。。。。。。满屏的错误。。。。。。。。。
<vmlinz> 。。。。
<vmlinz> 那就只有自己看log了
<debianer> lindows915: 你真牛阿
<lindows915> debianer>> 怎麼了？
<lindows915> debianer>> 就我這樣的還牛？
<happyaron> edison0354: 用我的更新脚本
<happyaron> edison0354: 要的话给你传一份。
<edison0354> happyaron: 瘟到死……
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我知道你那个
<happyaron> edison0354: 论坛上那个过期了，又做了改进。
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说PPA的和官方的build有区别不？
<gjp> vmlinz: 全是‘变量未定义’‘变量定义了，但未被使用’
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩，瘟到死的updater也过期了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不一样的build环境呗
<edison0354> happyaron: Continuous snapshot  这俩有啥区别？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我那个还能用，我只是做了优化
<happyaron> 不知道，我只用daily build
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<debianer> lindows915: 谢谢了，下次再来找你，呵呵
<debianer> 各位帮我多踩踩博客阿  http://gannchina.appspot.com
<debianer> 有技术的帮忙维护这个开源项目 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
 * debianer 不早了，休息一下
<gjp> 这个。。。。太专业了。。。。
<sdl_init`> 股票虾米的一窍不通啊... 原来阁下是股神~
<gebjgd> 有人用启哼的声卡的么ß
<s_cd> debianer:终于见到一位股神了，难得的软件，先试试先
<gebjgd> 有人用启哼的声卡的么？？？？
<gjp> gebjgd: 我不是（虽然我声卡出问题了）。。。。。。。
<lindows915> 股神都上了……
<edison0354> ffdshow怎么还不更新bink支持……
<happyaron> edison0354: 等你去更新呢。
<edison0354> happyaron: 倒
<edison0354> happyaron: 主要是ffmpeg早就支持了，这东西不知道为啥还不支持……
<happyaron> edison0354: 说了，等你更新。:D
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，不如你去吧，俺不会编程的说……:)
<happyaron> e
<happyaron> edison0354: 俺没那个需求。
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你是ffmpeg就够了哈
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<lindows915> bink是什麼呀？
<edison0354> lindows915: 一种编码形式，因为压缩比高还是什么的，瘟到死里面的游戏过场常用
<lindows915> edison0354>> ……
<edison0354> lindows915: 额，就视频和音频编码……
<Kandu> ffmpeg 是啥？
<happyaron> Kandu: 。。。libavcodec你知道不？
<Kandu> happyaron: 不知道
<edison0354> Kandu: 解码器+编码器+播放器
<edison0354> Kandu: ffplay才算播放器……
<happyaron> Kandu: FFmpeg is a complete, cross-platform solution to record, convert and stream audio and video. It includes libavcodec - the leading audio/video codec library.
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么临时更换 dns?
<happyaron> Kandu: 国内win下所有的这个影音那个播放器都是非法夹带了它才支持那么多格式的。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 改/etc/resolv.conf，用完了改回来。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 这样行？ 怎么测试？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 这样不行的话就没有办法行了，系统就按照它来找dns服务器
<Kandu> 唔，貌似很強大
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我用NM 管理的 怎么看连接信息dns还是没有变化？ 并且不开代理的话 还是没法上网。
<Kandu> 我就 mplayer 看看電影，用不着 ffmpeg 的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 上了orage之后。任务栏又多一个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以让它不显示的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 快要上15个了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 留着吧。体现我的变态需求
<edison0354> Kandu: ffmpeg就是Mplayer的一个子项目，mplayer就是用的ffmpeg
<lindows915> Kandu>> ffmpeg是目前最強大的開源解碼項目。mplayer vlc什麼的都和它有關係
<alvin_rxg> http://www.ffmpeg.org/shame.html
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< http://imagebin.org/130927
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 晕，刚发现你发的是啥……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=130928
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: nix
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 有没有统计过兲朝多少都上榜了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 太乱
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 自己看
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 没暴疯？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: kmp也上榜了……
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 你的屏真宽
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<pocoyo> drazet: 花和尚？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那个统计IRC的网站在哪里？
<drazet> pocoyo, 哈哈 洒家信道的
<edison0354> pocoyo: 统计当天字数的那个
<pocoyo> edison0354: cfy 的。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你知道网址不？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 忘了。问 MaskRay`
<edison0354> pocoyo: 哦
<edison0354> MaskRay`: 在不？
<huangg> gg
 * reiv quit
<MaskRay`> edison0354: iperl.co.cc，但服务器重装过了……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额
<edison0354> MaskRay: 囧了
<Kandu> 好像是被誰忽悠着去裝了 x64
<edison0354> MaskRay: It works!:)
<edison0354> Kandu: ……
<MaskRay> edison0354: ..
<Kandu> edison0354: 好吧，貌似是我忽悠的
<edison0354> Kandu: ……
<sikao_lfs> 为啥装64位，现在一般32位还是够用吧？
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 表示我机器里是64位的
<sikao_lfs> 啥原因装？内存过大要充分用上？
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 额，忘了，膜拜LFS党……
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 无原因……
<sikao_lfs> LFS很简单。基本就是花时间
<sikao_lfs> 基本是按照那个手册做，个人感觉。从破坏者的角度看，也只能自己LFS一个系统。离嵌入式还远呢。至少我得补习汇编方面的内容。
<tt> 有人吗
<pocoyo> tt: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tt> pocoyo: 怎么能是这个
<tt> kubuntu桌面放文件夹的那个框框在哪里找回  我的不见了
<Kandu> 為了速度，為了編程方便，所以上 64 了。cfy 的則是看了 benchmark 後忍受不了誘惑
<tt> kubuntu桌面放文件夹的那个框框在哪里找回  我的不见了
<Colin-shzsc> 为什么我一临近考试就会烧，而且至少38度5……
<if_else> 各位兄台，github里面重命名了repo名字，git push origin master 提示错误，请让如何修改为重命名后的项目，谢谢
 * edison0354 又一次没人了
<iamfbi> 哪位用1010版
<sitaback> lonely,lonely,lonely
<edison0354> sitaback: you're not alone
<sitaback> edison0354: hehe
<edison0354> sitaback: 好冷……
<sitaback> edison0354: 你在哪里？ 我这里很正常的温度
<edison0354> sitaback: -2
<edison0354> sitaback: 其实我是说刚刚的对话好冷……
<sitaback> edison0354: ..
<luckygeb> 各位兄台，近期cn.archive.ubuntu.com这个源是不是崩了啊？半个月了，一直连不上
<edison0354> luckygeb: 是的
<alvin_rxg> 可以访问……
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 又活了？
<luckygeb> apt-get said you cant:-|
<luckygeb> archive.ubuntu.com这是什么源啊？
 * zkwlx 睡觉了
<blacklightmoon> VIM 如何把一个文件分成很多个？
<blacklightmoon> 我要把一个有很多的vcf文件  分成一个人一个文件那种
<blacklightmoon> 我要把一个有很多人的vcf文件  分成一个人一个文件那种
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< orage 很不凑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< orage 很不错
<jyk> 请问一下 目录下新建 一个文件的命令是什么
<knownbad> 目录是 directory 吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: yo, directory or folder
<knownbad> thx.
<alvin_rxg> directory 一般用在 计算机 方面的目录； folder 一般用在 *LIJ)=2ä3ö4* 方面的目录
<knownbad> "*LIJ)=2ä3ö4*"?
<knownbad> 我这里乱码了？
<alvin_rxg> 没……
<knownbad> you speak binary?
<knownbad> solute binard.........
<alvin_rxg> 我随便敲的……
<knownbad> nnd.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<^k^>  06:08
<jiero> no admin?
<jiero> hi
<^k^> jiero, 好  07:42 
<jiero> ^k^:  好
<jiero> It took me nearly 2 hours to compile spring to play...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-05
<gjp> 1234
 * GaoJinpei dfghjkl
<gjp1> fdghjkl;
 * gjp1 dfghjk
 * gjp1 tedyujkjldfnajbudfehsibcujdhjifkbe
 * GaoJinpei 's dfghjkl
<xiaofan> 这个社会还有专门培训LAMP的机构阿？
<MeaCulpa> LAMP是啥
<zzmfish> Linux，Apache，MySQL，PHP
<MeaCulpa> 这四个培训一下，要多久，两年？
<zzmfish> 没听过培训，一般都是自学的吧
<iFvwm> 2周吧。 MeaCulpa nnnd
<lindows915> 這起來的都早呀。
<lindows915> 暈死，做了個VM分了個5G的盤裝FreeBSD，結果盤滿了。
<iFvwm> 通常8G
<iFvwm> 没见你这么抠门的。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 沒有辦法。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> WMWare的默認是5G，我不想改了。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> VB還默認2G呢。
<iFvwm> vmware里面，有freebsd的默认值吗。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 我知道我移動碟有400多G的存儲空間。不過不是能少點就少點嘛？
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 你是說空间大小？
<iFvwm> 是
<iFvwm> 而且应该是可以动态空间的。分100G有没关系。实际没占用多少嘛
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 沒有為系统專門设置的。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 動態不是速度慢嗎？而且我這是USB移動碟。
<iFvwm> 那体会不出慢的。都是一个文件包
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 算是吧。
<iFvwm> usb不更慢嘛。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 反正真正實際操作之後明白，限速部是綱速。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> USB是更慢，所以才希望能用固定容量快些。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 本地的碟已經沒有地方了，3G都沒有了。
<iFvwm> 。。。
<iFvwm> 那别用这usb盘了
<lindows915> iFvwm>> ……為什麼？
<iFvwm> 一点扩展空间都没嘛。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 可以呀。
<iFvwm> 你硬盘多大啊
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 是我设置的固定空间，要拓展還是可以拓展的。再分配個包就成。
<iFvwm> 就3G了。。。老式硬盘？
<iFvwm> 40G的？
<lindows915> 本地的80G已滿，USB的500G只用了60G。
<lindows915> 嗯。
<iFvwm> 哦。换一个吧。1T的，也便宜
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 1T的現在不還是要外接電源嗎？
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 而且主電腦也快5年了，打算換了。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 換電腦的時候再換吧。
<iFvwm> 你充分体现了一个思维：穷家富路。 lol
<iFvwm> 本地80G。带着跑的600G。 :D
<iFvwm> 北方人的特色。
<palomino|working> ..... , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 那我家里10几T身上带着8g怎么算 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 破马北方的？
<palomino|working> sure...
<iFvwm> 额。那你南方人的性格。顾家。 lol
<palomino|working> =_=
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 我是南方人。
<palomino|working> 跟你们说过参加婚礼南方北方的事儿么
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 我是安徽的。
<iFvwm> 2人都反了。
<chattan> EE
<chattan> EE
<iFvwm> 茶茶
<chattan> iFvwm: BS EE
<iFvwm> lol
<chattan> LOL 2
<palomino|working> bs ee 2
<iFvwm> @@
<iFvwm> 反对起哄的
<palomino|working> lol
<lindows915> 起哄的都上了……
<chattan> 上
<chattan> 大家一起上 EE
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 求神仙儿。。。 那个截图脚本跟 conky冲突了。  我用点击桌面的时候 载出来的图 显示不出 conky啊。
<chattan> iFvwm: 好久没有看到贝贝了。
<iMac> 哈喽哈
<iMac> 洒家来了
<chattan> 。。。。。
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你使用scrot代替import试试。
<chattan> iMac ?
<iMac> chattan: 肿么了
<iFvwm> 或者反过来，记得其中一个是有这问题。 pocoyo
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 为啥要替代 莫非是bug? 我觉着是 conky的设置有问题。scrot是可以。但是scrot 不能绑定快捷键啊。
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 脚本绑定的热键啊。和里面的软件无关
<lindows915> iMac>> 洒家的話，是drazet吧？
<chattan> 哥掉线了？
<lindows915> chattan>> 沒有吧。
<iFvwm> chattan: 你不是妹嘛
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 你好
<iFvwm> 茶妹
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, hello
<chattan> ....
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 有人玩你。
<^k^> Lfgfdgfdg, 好  10:07 
 * chattan 掉线了吗？
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 你几天过的怎么样阿
<iFvwm> 额。 i字辈的又多了
<chattan> 。。。。
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, what's up?
<chattan> 乔帮主的功劳呀
<chattan> what's up?。。。。。
<iMac> lindows915: 嚓 被你看到了
<lindows915> iMac>> 我眼尖吧。
<iMac> lindows915: 恩
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^,hi
 * iMac 最近巨口水iMac
<lindows915> iMac>> 要點戰術的。
<chattan> ^k^: shut up
<^k^> Lfgfdgfdg, 好  10:09 
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 你是BOT妈？
<iMac> Lfgfdgfdg: 你要多说甜言蜜语 要不然 k mm不会答理你的
<lindows915> ^k^>> 我們上床吧
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 机器人怎么也会不理人的
<ob_> ..
<lindows915> ob_>> 你居然看到了！
<lindows915> ob_>> 格殺勿論……
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 你是男还是女？
<iFvwm> iMac: 那机器带的系统，不好玩的。别口水了
<iMac> iFvwm: mac os不好玩么 我觉得还不错啊
<ob_> .....
<lindows915> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110103/164351.html 繼續推廣
<ob_> <lindows915> ^k^>> 我們上床吧
<Lfgfdgfdg> iMac, mac os也是和LINUx一样是开源系统吗
<ob_> 剛好
<lindows915> ob_>> 你想死吧，還敢再發出來！
<ob_> <lindows915> ^k^>> 我們上床吧
<Yangtse> 是
<ob_> who
<iMac> Lfgfdgfdg: mac的内核也是类unix的 但是不开源
<Lfgfdgfdg> ob_, 怎么^k^不理我？
<iFvwm> iMac: 其实不如lin
 * iMac mac我记得不是内核就是外壳不开源
<iFvwm> 字体渲染也丑。 iMac
<Yangtse> 你可以在 http://source.apple.com上下载mac的全部源代码
<ob_> 這是什么? 全BOT?
<iMac> iFvwm: 是么？ 我觉得mac字体渲染还行 我受够win的了
<lindows915> iMac>> Darwin不開放的嗎？
<ob_> 哦 不是
<lindows915> 核心開放的。
<iMac> Unable to determine IP address from host name for source.apple.com
<Lfgfdgfdg> iMac, 听说过不了多久，MAC OX就有APP STORE，要是想PHONE出名的那些软件都搬到MAC上就爽了
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 给替换个 我写不好啊。
<lindows915> http://developer.apple.com/opensource/
<iMac> lindows915: 可能我记错了 反正是有一样不是开源的 不是内核就是外壳
<iFvwm> darwin嘛。 ImATM
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你啥脚本，贴下先
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 你给我出来
<lindows915> ob_>> 不是，大陸的。話說你這個信息好像和其它的不一样，是怎麼發的？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 就你的 import /tmp/test 替换成 scrot -s -b -e 'mv $f /tmp/test.png'这个了。
<chattan> join #fedora-cn
<lindows915> ob_>> -ob_- 台灣人哦？
<Lfgfdgfdg> ^k^, 懂中文不？
<Lfgfdgfdg> 怎么才能根机器人聊天阿
<iMac> mac的aqua 界面不开源 内核是开源的
<lindows915> Lfgfdgfdg>> 能正常聊天就不叫機器人了。
<iMac> http://macx.cn/MINI/default.asp?5544-277300-0-0-0-0-0-a-.htm
<lindows915> ob_>> 公開聊，又不是什麼見不得人的東西。
<ob_> <lindows915> ob_>> 公開聊，又不是什麼見不得人的東西。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 拜谢神
<ob_> <lindows915> ^k^>> 我們上床吧
<lindows915> ob_>> 有點戰術我嚓累
<Lfgfdgfdg> lindows915, 能正常聊天的时候机器人就不工作吗？
<chattan> openoffice的主题怎么改呢
<chattan> ubuntu下默认的好丑
<lindows915> Lfgfdgfdg>> 不是。
<chattan> 图标大
<lindows915> ob_>> /msg
 * ob_ jumps
 * ob_ holiday
<ob_> ..
<lindows915> ob_>> 是你不說正常能交流的話。
<lindows915> ob_>> 還有不要密語！！！！
<lindows915> ob_>> 如果你想加上我的名字，請打li然後按tab鍵就可以了。
<ob_> 123
<lindows915> ob_>> 那再/away一下就回來了。
<ob_> hello world!
<lindows915> Lfgfdgfdg>> 我的意思是說如果是像人一样正常說話，就是真人而不是機器人了。
<ob_> why? nor Talking of bot can't talk?
<Maucat> 早上好。
<chattan> IRC僵尸网络原理
<chattan>    僵尸网络是指采用一种或多种传播手段，将大量主机感染bot程序（僵尸程序），从而在控制端和被感染主机之间形成的一个可一对多控制的网络。网络上现在常 见的网络僵尸程序大多数是基于IRC聊天协议的IRCBOT，基于IRC的僵尸网络原理如图1所示。
<ob_> good morning, Maucat
<Maucat> ob_: 洋文都搞出来了。。。
<ob_> ah
<gjp> ????
<ob_> hard to write thought ibus
<gjp> cfy这两天老是不在。。。。
<lindows915> ob_>> 看的見！！！！！！！！不要密我了！！！！！！！
<ob_> sorry lindows915~
<lindows915> ob_>> 沒事……
<ob_>  
<lindows915> 我記得有誰在這裡用btrfs的說？
<iMac> lindows915: 问问题前记得先拜ee大婶
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 你用btrfs了？
<missing> lindows915: 我用过~~~
<lindows915> missing>> 感覺如何？
<missing> lindows915: 很慢
<lindows915> missing>> ……
<missing> lindows915: 是的,apt安装软件你简直要哭死
<lindows915> missing>> 我是打算用gentoo，怕是更惨。
<iFvwm> lindows915: 不用啊
<missing> lindows915: bs gentoo
<missing> :-D
 * iMac 我们都爱大便
<missing> iFvwm: ee,那个啥你n卡的电脑可以开fb不?
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 哦，iMac讓我來拜你的。
<iFvwm> 那你是苍蝇
<iFvwm> iMac:
<iFvwm> missing: 可以开
<iMac> iFvwm: 快吃饭的时候不要说这么恶心的话题 ee
<iFvwm> 只是不记得步骤了。因为很早前的grub2。现在可能不需要复杂步骤了。
<missing> iFvwm: 咋我的老是不行呢?
<iFvwm> iMac: 你有胆说。我只是附和你嘛。
<iFvwm> missing: 这没办法，fb的事情，不同时期，方法不同。
<missing> iFvwm: 台式机的n卡就可以,郁闷,是啊,我都试了很多办法的google来的
<iMac> iFvwm: 我说debian 你却把大家故意淫上歪路
<iFvwm> 我的这本本，从710开始的。我的方法估计也不适合你啊。 missing
 * iMac 我是度受，我爱谷哥
<iFvwm> iMac: 习惯性。。。
<missing> 算了...一时好奇而已,不开x我没有活路的
 * iMac 我是扣扣，我不抄袭
<iFvwm> 你说的不是debian哦。你直接说的大便。 我证明。
<missing> iFvwm: iMac 是你的新小弟?
 * iMac ee大婶的智商有待检测
<iFvwm> missing: .. 没这事情。别扯
<iMac> missing: 洒家是纯爷们
<missing> iFvwm: 不认识问一下而已啦~~~
<iFvwm> 2个小弟。。。这啥。
<iMac> missing: 难道你把我忘记了？
<missing> iMac: 你是谁哦
<iMac> missing: 洒家给你3次机会 你猜啊
<missing> iMac: 不是那个死伪处男吧?
<iMac> missing: 洒家非处
<iFvwm> 那不是
<iFvwm> 他是一个学生，叫大胡子鬼
<missing> iMac: 哦,胡须啊?
<iFvwm> 赶紧卖点香料给他。
<iFvwm> 色诱香料那种
<iFvwm> 这家伙急需
<missing> iFvwm: 好啊,给你提成30%
<iFvwm> lol 这好事
<missing> iMac: 要不?迷药
<iFvwm> 额。更加直接。。。
<missing> iMac: 带香水味的,包你欲仙欲死
<iFvwm> 额。害羞了。
<missing> iFvwm: 吓坏人家了...生意泡汤了...
<iFvwm> 你们私聊吧。
<missing> lol
<iMac> missing: 西班牙金苍蝇有么 我想给ee喂点
<iFvwm> iMac: 丫丫的。你居然知道这个。
<iFvwm> 不是善辈哦。
<iMac> iFvwm: 嚓 missing 业务不熟 我还知道 我爱一条柴 我爱大棒槌 男人的奶等
 * missing 火速围观西班牙金苍蝇~~~
<iFvwm> 。。。
<missing> ...
<iFvwm> 现在的中国学校，都教这些诶？？？？
 * iMac 湿了
<missing> 完了...见过高人
<iFvwm> 天哦。毁掉的一代。
 * iMac 听闻ee的话，不禁虎躯一震，竟然湿了... ...
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 大湿兄
 * iMac 泪水滑落脸庞
 * iMac 刚才想歪的，都去墙角画圈圈检讨
<iFvwm> 额。说虎躯一震的。难道是那淫妇。。。的马甲。
<iFvwm> 该踢了。
<iFvwm> 看来错怪大胡子了
<iFvwm> iMac: 额。承认是别人的马甲。然后重新登录吧。
<iMac> iFvwm: 你思想好龌龊啊 ee
<iFvwm> iMac 以 DraZet 登录了
<iMac> ...
<iFvwm> 这也是假的。一直假下去。可以洗心革面。
<gjp> cfy！在没？
<iFvwm> gjp: 那家伙使用ipod去了。没流量上网了
<gjp> iFvwm: 这个。。。。。
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家又回来了
<iFvwm> 这就对了嘛。新人了
<DraZet> iFvwm: iMac是谁的马甲？
<iFvwm> 别人的。
<DraZet> 嘿嘿
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我操 又诬陷老子
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 这不怪我。是刚才那家伙套用你的词汇。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 胡说 我是口无遮拦 但是不会这么无聊 只说点药物
<jyf1987> 明显的创意枯竭
<iFvwm> 现在证据也没了。只能勉强承认之前的事实了。
 * DraZet 正在听 蚝酒大会
<jyf1987> 什么h9大会？
<DraZet> jyf1987: google之
<DraZet> http://v.sina.com.cn/b/17344974-1223634065.html
<jyf1987> DraZet: 原来是这个 果壳的以后肯定会比这个还xx
<DraZet> jyf1987: 果壳的出来了么
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我们今年年会本来打算排练那个日本的扇子舞呢 drinking boy
<jyf1987> 没有 不过看他们这些人 我觉得应该会出的
<FrankLv> 我想在/etc/profile里改下HISTFILE (export HISTFILE=/some/file), 结果"-bash: HISTFILE: readonly variable". 好像是buildin的只读变量，我该怎么改呢？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 呵呵 期待
<gjp> 我在维基百科顶上看到一句话：維基媒體基金會及其旗下网站維基百科，與常译为“维基解密”的WikiLeaks没有任何关系。。。。。。。。。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我最讨厌这类活动了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我们都是欺负新员工，让new comer出节目，郁闷
<jyf1987> 姚海军刚刚来过，还握手了
<DraZet> who is yaohaijun？
<DraZet> gjp: 早就有了
<jyf1987> 科幻世界 的副总编
<lindows915> gjp>> 火星了你。
<lindows915> DraZet>> 過年的節目？
<gjp> 我一直不上维基百科。。。。。
<gjp> 有人申请过加入Ubuntu Bug Control吗？
<gjp> join #fedora
<lindows915> gjp>> Bug Control是什麼？
<Kandu> DraZet: 去學個二胡，笛子什麼的不就可以過關了
<gjp> lindows915: 这个。。。。。ubuntu的bug汇报组。。。。。
<DraZet> 里
<DraZet> lindows915: 恩 年会
<gjp> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<gjp> 就是这里
<lindows915> gjp>> 哦。沒有兴趣。匯報組就是反复測試的那種？
<gjp> 对
<gjp> lindows915: 对
<lindows915> gjp>> 拿自己當小白鼠？
<gjp> lindows915: 对
<lindows915> gjp>> 那我已經是Gentoo的了，不打算再小白鼠一些……
<lindows915> gjp>> 我的機器都快給我搞壞完了。
<gjp> lindows915: 还很难加入的样子
<gjp> lindows915: 我搞坏了买新机子。。。。。
<lindows915> gjp>> ……
<beforeraining> 我有一个STWTech CO.LTD. Wireless Station USB Modem的上网卡，现在用Ubuntu10.04可以直接识别然后拨号上网，但是升级到10.10后就上不去了，该怎么解决呢？
 * DraZet 巨痛恨adobe公司，那么大公司就不能把flash做的好一点
<gjp> beforeraining: 没遇到过。。。。
<DraZet> beforeraining: 解决方法就是 换回10.04
<beforeraining> gip：我想，既然10.04能用，升级应该也能用的……
<iFvwm> beforeraining: 回稳定版本嘛
<lindows915> beforeraining>> 去launchpad上傳個bug吧，太高級了這問題。
<gjp> Gentoo的主页很惨的样子
<beforeraining> DraZet：我现在就换回去了
<iFvwm> 通常是配置什么的，改了。没充分测试。 beforeraining
<lindows915> gjp>> “簡約”嘛……
<gjp> lindows915: 这个。。。。。
<beforeraining> lindows915：我改天试试，没用过这个launchpad……
<DraZet> 我觉得10.04没必要升级到10.04
<lindows915> beforeraining>> 呵呵。
<lindows915> DraZet>> 作為桌面用戶我表示有必要，好看多了。
<lindows915> DraZet>> 現在看10.04的那個最小化按鈕，灰不拉及的很不好看。
<beforeraining> DraZet：我想等明年升级到11.04可能就能用了吧
<gjp> DraZet: 我认为fedora比较好看一些。。。。
<gjp> beforeraining: 今年！
<DraZet> gjp: 我认为mac比较好看
<gjp> beforeraining: 明年12.04.。。
<beforeraining> gjp：今年？哈哈
<gjp> DraZet: Mac贵。。。。。
<beforeraining> 过糊涂了……
<DraZet> gjp: pc也没便宜到哪里去，TP也不便宜
<jyf1987> DraZet: pc怎么不便宜 同样的价格 性能都彪到天上了
<gjp> DraZet: 我认为PC的选择更多，也少便宜些。。。。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我说的是thinkpad，其他牌子的notebook不考虑
<gjp> jyf1987: 我lenovo的也挺贵，但好用。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 我说的是组装台式机
<gjp> DraZet: TP是不便宜。。。。。
<jyf1987> gjp: 既然你选择了 来弄我 那怪谁
<DraZet> jyf1987: 组装机 低端不考虑
<gjp> jyf1987: 我是不会用台式的。。。。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 别扯 组装机 6k凑个机箱已经顶级了
<gjp> 台式不方便，不好用。。。。。
<jyf1987> 怎么不方便 无非是大了点 搞个 m-atx的板子就是了
<jyf1987> 要不mini-itx
<jyf1987> 只是内存就少插点了
<gjp> jyf1987: 5K的台式性能就说得过去了
<jyf1987> gjp: 绝对的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你没看人家花n万组装机器的吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 看过 有报道老外花了上万搞出个超级计算机来
<DraZet> jyf1987: 搜索一下高端显卡
<gjp> DraZet: 我给一小子拼过一台，花了14K，那小子还闲便宜，他就是那来打游戏，浪费！
<jyf1987> gjp: 什么年代
<DraZet> en
<gjp> DraZet: 不超过3个月！
<jyf1987> DraZet: 呵呵 几十万的都有哈
<gjp> DraZet: 我也是因为这个才打算换电脑的。。。。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不知道 光一块显卡应该就得花几万 再加上固态硬盘之类的
<DraZet> gjp: 受刺激了啊
<gjp> DraZet: 严重！
<DraZet> 呵呵
<lindows915> gjp>> 不行了。这年頭錢不值錢呀。
<gjp> DraZet: 我给他拼了个机箱就花了14K,我都心疼了，那小子闲便宜！
<DraZet> gjp: 呵呵 富二代啊
<gjp> DraZet: 哎。。。。。
<DraZet> gjp: 男的女的啊 你卖身给他算了
<gjp> DraZet: 我不是玻璃！
<DraZet> gjp: 你可以是
<chattan> .....
<gjp> DraZet: 拍你！
<chattan> 看新闻没有
<gjp> chattan: ？？
<DraZet> 啥新闻
<chattan> 18岁的男保安被42岁的男保安强奸了。
<DraZet> 哦
<gjp> chattan: 闲的晃了？。。。。。。。。
<Aerowolf> =-O
<gjp> 乱死了，这里不是玻璃群吧？
<chattan> gjp: 这个是头条新闻
<chattan> 你随便进一个网站看看
<gjp> chattan: google.com上没有，那上面什么都没有。。。。。。。
<chattan> .....
<gjp> 大家在用什么登陆IRC？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有前没办法
<gjp> chattan: 这证明google保持淡定。。。。。。
<beforeraining> 我用的Empathy
<lindows915> chattan>> 我剛才在solidot上看這個呢。
<chattan> ...
<lindows915> chattan>> google上真的什麼都沒有？
<gjp> 我把我的用户名注册了。。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<gjp> 我问一下，当我注册用户名以后，反馈Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps
<gjp> 	   in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好  12:54 
<flh> ^k^: 你的，什么的干活？
<flh> 哟西。
<flh> 怎么是个清冷的午后啊？
<Aerowolf> :-D
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<iFvwm> 再瞎叫唤。就ban了。
<iFvwm> 说点正经的
<missing>   :-D
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來ee很愛我，
<DraZet> 跳舞去鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥，咋辦，
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 洒家纯爷们
<CyrusYzGTt> 应用指南：详解NAS虚拟化（下）
<CyrusYzGTt> http://storage.chinabyte.com/441/11759941_2.shtml
<CyrusYzGTt> 概論
<palomino|working> O-o
<CyrusYzGTt> 舊聞  http://news.cnblogs.com/n/87203/
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有實質內容的總結 http://www.chinavalue.net/Blog/675923.aspx
<CyrusYzGTt> 關於錢雲會的調查 http://beyondfirewall.blogspot.com/2011/01/15-900.html
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 访问不能
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 哎，就知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己找代理
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 无
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 不知道能不能像當初躲貓貓一樣在後面出現轉機
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 找ee或者小葉子
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 懒
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 不會，中央之前定型了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……躲貓貓之前沒有定型嗎？
<lindows915> http://www.chinavalue.net/Blog/675923.aspx 這個怎麼是什麼：法、儒、道－－三种思想管企业
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 躲貓那個在監獄，涉及利益很少，而錢雲會那個在公衆地方，可以用影響惡劣形容
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 加上，涉及較多高管
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 哦……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 在穩定推倒一切的前提下，很難，除非有高層出面
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 哎……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 加上現在年關了，不想多事
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com ，我的博客。
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 無語了……
<NoIE> 总访问量： 	18
<NoIE> 今日访问量： 	0
<NoIE> 本周访问量： 	0
<NoIE> 本月访问量： 	0
<iFvwm> 今日访问量： 1 了。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 是不是讓我瀏覽一下，順便用nmap幫妳掃描一下
<jyf1987> 找几个人给你ab一下
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 那真是太好了。。。
<iFvwm> 都扫描下
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 。。我還沒學，你教我怎麼掃描。。。最好學一下防禦
<NoIE> 直接扫描80端口就行了，其他的不需要。
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 扫描不是重点，防御
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 嗯，我試試
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: ..
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<roylez> iFvwm: ....
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<roylez> iFvwm: ..
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<^k^> roylez:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hceasy> 中午都在吃饭?
<randy_> hceasy, 吃完
<hceasy> !bot flood| hceasy
<hceasy> !bot|hceasy
<lubotu2> hceasy, please see my private message
<hceasy> !bot | hceasy
<hceasy> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<randy_> lubotu2, 是真的bot?
<hceasy> 不知道
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 80/tcp   open  http    nginx 0.6.36
<CyrusYzGTt> | robots.txt: has 1 disallowed entry
<CyrusYzGTt> |_/files/
<CyrusYzGTt> |_html-title: Hello World! - \xE5\x8D\x9A\xE5\xAE\xA2\xE5\xA4\xA7\xE5\xB7\xB4
<CyrusYzGTt> |_http-favicon: Unknown favicon MD5: 4E9D5C1DC141404AFCFE2C3086475021
<CyrusYzGTt> 8080/tcp open  http    Apache httpd 2.2.11 ((Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 DAV/2 PHP/5.2.9)
<CyrusYzGTt> |_html-title: 403 Forbidden
<hceasy> !bot google
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ http://fpaste.org/9pek/
<hceasy> !bot bot
<hceasy> !flood
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hceasy> !lubotu2
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ http://fpaste.org/9pek/
<hceasy> ! nba
<hceasy> !baidu
<hceasy> !irc
<lubotu2> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hceasy> 真球没意思
<hceasy> 瞌睡的流泪
<flh> 你那里下雪了吗？
<hceasy> 我?
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ http://fpaste.org/9pek/
<flh> 问大家，哈哈
<hceasy> mei
<hceasy> 没
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ http://fpaste.org/9pek/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<flh> 晚上又雨加雪，天啊
<hceasy> 天要塌下来了
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 是 NoIE 讓我掃描的，
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 掃描到的怎麼用
<hceasy> !^k^
<hceasy> know !!
<hceasy> !!
<hceasy> ! hceasy
<iFvwm> hceasy: 别搞bot了。nnnnd
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 出来帮你的bot反击
<hceasy> 谁的bot?
<hceasy> fuck bot
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> !love
<MopperWhite> 我很GFW……
<MopperWhite> 啊！！！！
<hceasy> !gfw
<MopperWhite> 上不去！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee我掃描 NoIE§ 的博客了 http://fpaste.org/9pek/  然後怎麼分析啊
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 hceasy 的CTCP PING 2386
<hceasy> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 555~~我被 hceasy 跨省了。。。
<hceasy> whois CyrusYzGTt
<MopperWhite> 我知道为啥装不上tor了……
<CyrusYzGTt> whois hceasy
<MopperWhite> 我怀疑163的源有审查…………
<jyf1987> MopperWhite: :]
<MopperWhite> jyf1987: ?
<hceasy> <CyrusYzGTt> 逮着你了
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 那好，妳是美人，那我們去開房
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 嗯，是的，所以。。。。
<hceasy> <CyrusYzGTt> 滚
<flh> MopperWhite: tor是什么呀？
<MopperWhite> 翻墙用的……
<CyrusYzGTt> * 收到来自 hceasy 的CTCP PING 2603
<CyrusYzGTt> 555~~我被 hceasy 跨省了。。。
<flh> MopperWhite: 哈哈，想想也是
<CyrusYzGTt> 555~~我被 hceasy 跨省了。。。
<MopperWhite> 加个台湾源～～
<flh>  polipo socat tor-geoipdb tsocks
<flh> MopperWhite: 是不是这些？
<hceasy> 谁给找个软件 能用脚本的irc
<MopperWhite> 嗯嗯
<hceasy> ppc手机上用
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 美人，用xchat或者erc可以的
<flh> 还是irssi好列
<flh> MopperWhite: 我的源上有，是debian的，要不要？
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 你可以自己用git cvs svn 來更新源碼，編譯安裝
<desksong> http://i.imgur.com/JZQb1.png
<flh> 希望有人指点指点翻啊？
<flh> 呜，，，，呜。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 咋了，是不是被跨省了
<chattan> ?
<chattan> 试试乱码否？
<lindows915> ChanServ>> 不亂
<CyrusYzGTt> chattan§ bingo
<CyrusYzGTt> chattan§ 字符編碼符合，OK,setp 問問題格式核對
<flh> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  14:03 
<flh> 刚才学翻了一下，失败
<lindows915> flh>> 用什麼的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安靜
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 囧了吧。
<flh> west-chamber
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ...?
<flh> lindows915: west-chamber
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ west-chamber自從上次gfw升級後，已經沒用了
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢，我还不知道
<lindows915> flh>> 你要相信方老師的本事！
<lindows915> flh>> 人家可是工程院院士呢！
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 上次的google被重置就是gfw升級搞的
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 感受过了
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 還是ssh比較好點
<NoIE> 自由门不能用了。。。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 有好点的文章不？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ http://fpaste.org/9pek/
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ http://fpaste.org/9pek/ 掃描完了，怎麼分析
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 如果ssh能弄成，那还是它好
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ...我用 atcho 提供的freessh，不知道怎麼弄
<flh> 我是照这个做的：http://freeport9.blog.163.com/blog/static/260505692010329102759340/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian stable的西厢翻墙法 - 富平侯的日志 - 网易博客
<palomino|working> 西厢还能用?
<flh> 嘻嘻，你不是机器乎？
<NoIE> 西厢还能用?
<flh> 有人回答不行了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 网速的确慢
<iFvwm> tenzu: 叶子怪大网络慢。 lol
<flh> 为什么高手不写一个shell让大家来用啊？？
<iFvwm> flh: 你干嘛。想出去？
<flh> iFvwm: 无聊的时候，看看
<iFvwm> 给钱就是。帮你买一个帐号，写一个全自动的脚本。这容易的。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 反正就是慢
<lindows915> 2012之前有什麼比較出名的末日呀？
<flh> 给钱是另外的事，方法的自由才是目的
<iFvwm> lindows915: 你今年多大了
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 哈？
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 怎麼突然問這個了？
<iFvwm> flh: 有ssh帐号。去论坛搜索expect脚本，都现成的。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 天地劫又稱末日量劫
<tenzu> lindows915: 神在问，你就好好回答
<iFvwm> lindows915: 看你这一生有遗憾没啊。 :D
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 20周嵗
<iFvwm> 可怜的。才20啊。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 沒有遺憾的說。要說遺憾就是得罪了不少人。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 其它的還好。
<iFvwm> 还没结婚。唉
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 結婚什麼的有意思嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神說：嘆哉！惜哉！弱冠未婚
<iFvwm> 没体会到lp的服侍。可怜的 lindows915
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 冠禮還沒有做過是真的，要不你主持一下？
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 讓ee小賤人主持吧
<iFvwm> 额。又想死了？
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 還好了，天天有 CyrusYzGTt 大師這樣教育，朝聞道夕可死矣。
<shuaizi0420> 浏览器 收听电台没声音 是咋回事？？看电影有声音
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 用什麼聽的電臺？
<shuaizi0420> flash插件都装好了
<CyrusYzGTt> 神說：平凡是福
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=234457670 你先去聽下這裡有沒有聲音……
<iFvwm> mode +b CyrusYzGTt!*@*
<shuaizi0420> 火狐和 chrome都没有
<lindows915> +b是什麼權限。
<iFvwm> 自己搜索
<tenzu> iFvwm: 女的不就能结婚了么
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ....額～～我在跟 lindows915 說話，一邊去
<shuaizi0420> 有
<iFvwm> tenzu: 女的容易多了
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 容易进？
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 看來flash沒有問題。
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 給個電臺的地址。
<shuaizi0420> 为什么 上清檬音乐台没声音
<shuaizi0420> 好
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 容易没遗憾。 lol
<shuaizi0420> http://www.911pop.com/
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110103/164351.html 要搞笑的話來這玩玩。18秒。
<shuaizi0420> 你看看你的浏览器进去有没有声音
<pocoyo> tenzu: iFvwm您超出了论坛规定的最大尝试次数。除了您的用户名和密码外您还需要输入下图所示的确认码。 真遗憾 确认码显示不出来。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 太白和蒼蒼，星辰上森列
<shuaizi0420> 有声音吗？？
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 这啥。你的帐号？
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 我也沒有。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 啊。
<iFvwm> shuaizi0420: 声音，是浏览器自己开关的
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 善斗不武，善战不怒；善待不徼，善胜不争。用人之力，是谓配天；启人之慧，是谓得天。是以圣人，藏武息怒；以待而胜，是为道统。
<iFvwm> pocoyo: ?
<shuaizi0420> 哦
<shuaizi0420> chrome 能设置它有声音吗？
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 這是《老子》裡的嗎？
<shuaizi0420> 哦哦哦哦   有声音了
<shuaizi0420> 谢谢大家
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 嗯，是崑崙帛書
<shuaizi0420> 要在页面设置的
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 嗯，是崑崙帛書版
<iFvwm> 不准在这里布道
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你背的真熟。我要是也能背下幾本了，說話水平也不至於這樣了。不過不尚賢……
<CyrusYzGTt> 不準在世稱神
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 我現在就記得天地視人以刍狗吧。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 请问神。 文件名 1.txt 2.txt 13.txt 怎么ls 会按照顺序排列？
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 若不尚贤，使民不争；若不贵货，使民不盗。若不见欲，使心不乱；纵欲必狂，狂凶必亡。虚心实腹，弱志强骨；美愿健身，善意壮体。民无知无，为无知为；为而无为，无不而为。
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你要啥次序啊。
<iFvwm> 2个字符，本来就比一个大
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 自然数大小顺序。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 比如上面三个数一般ls 是按13.txt 1.txt 2.txt排列的。 我想按1 2 13这样排列。
<iFvwm> 可没这规则。
<lindows915> 为而无为，无不而为：我記得原來最惡心的解釋是“反正做什麼都沒有用了，那就什麼都做吧”
<NoIE> pocoyo: 写一段程序。
<pocoyo> NoIE: iFvwm靠。这么简单的都没有啊？。。。
<lindows915> pocoyo>> rename 1.txt 01.txt這樣就成了。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 按照自己的理解，不要用政治理解
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 呵呵。
<iFvwm> 是没嘛。你自己改ls源码
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 你這個要求已經很高了。
<NoIE> pocoyo: noie.blog.hexun.com/57452813_d.html ，我的另一个博客。
<pocoyo> lindows915: 这还高？。
<iFvwm> 只有ascii次序
<NoIE> http://noie.blog.hexun.com/57452813_d.html
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 最終要突破知見障
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 我知道一个办法
<pocoyo> 这电脑也忒sb了。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 啥法？
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 我給你看看我的文件夾，你就知道這個功能沒有辦法寫。
<iFvwm> 可以tac转反，排序，再转反。
<iFvwm> :D
<pocoyo> NoIE: 就是按那个排序的。
<Kandu> sort -bn 排一下行不？
<pocoyo> NoIE: 他的gnome怎么会按照那种顺序？
<NoIE> pocoyo: 不知道。。。
<lindows915> pocoyo>> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82336
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 你說我這樣的命名你怎麼排吧。
<pocoyo> NoIE: 哦 我的也是。只是在nautilus里是这样。ls 还是一样。
<lindows915> 才注意到，ubuntu.org.cn的帖板上還有這個東西：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82334
<lindows915> 太強大了。
<CyrusYzGTt> apt菊友牛力
<pocoyo> lindows915: 你这个。。。
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 全是論文。
<shuaizi0420> lindows915, ^_^谢谢啦
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 你那個功能看似很簡單，但是搞上的面太大了。
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 我什麼都沒有幫上
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 謝人家iFvwm吧。
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 話說你怎麼打開的？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: tac 也不行啊？
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 話說我其它有聲音的說……
<shuaizi0420> lindows915, 电台旁边有个带红点的圆圈  转转他     反复开始暂停  过一会就有声音了
<iFvwm> ● ls -1 *.txt|rev|sort|rev
<iFvwm> 1.txt
<iFvwm> 2.txt
<iFvwm> 13.txt
<iFvwm> 搞混rev和tac。nnnd 自己不会理解啊。
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 紅點那個能調整音量？
<shuaizi0420> 不知道啊   我转了转 就有声音了
<shuaizi0420> 貌似 声音不会改变
<qiaoji> 有人用tor没有？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 还是不对啊。
<qiaoji> 我给bridges@torproject发信，没有收到回信
<qiaoji> bridges@torproject.org
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 你去想下，为什么计算机里面需要认自然数。
<DraZet> qiaoji: 没有 貌似这里不让讨论翻墙
<pocoyo> qiaoji: 收到也不能用。
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 为什么不认？
<qiaoji> DraZet: 哦，知道了
<iFvwm> 凭啥认嘛。额。你没编程过的。nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> qiaoji§ 主題和內容都是 get bridges
<iFvwm> 本来就不该认。 pocoyo
<shuaizi0420> linux 下有什么好的网络电视
<pocoyo> iFvwm: ccsm里的截图怎么截当前窗口？ 必须手动画？
<CyrusYzGTt> sopcast
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 如果是拖的那种，就只能这样
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 那还有别的？
<iFvwm> 要不，你继续用面板上的截图
<iFvwm> 或者那些脚本
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> gmlive
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 還可以，那個。
<shuaizi0420> 哦
<shuaizi0420> lindows915, 源里有吧？/
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 不知道。我不用。
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 國人做的。
<iFvwm> shuaizi0420: 那过时了的
<shuaizi0420> 哦哦
<lindows915> shuaizi0420>> 就算去官方網站也成。
<iFvwm> 源可没
<shuaizi0420> if_else, 哦哦
<iFvwm> 官网也没
<CyrusYzGTt> shuaizi0420§ sopcast能看 pps不能
<shuaizi0420> 那你们平时用什么看网络电视   浏览器吗？
<iFvwm> 看电视
<CyrusYzGTt> shuaizi0420§ gmlive裏的sopcast看
<shuaizi0420> 我用的fedora   没有rpm包啊
<shuaizi0420> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> shuaizi0420§ 去 bbs(dot)fedora(-)zh(dot)org
<nigojuju> 大家好，有个问题请教大家，为什么ubuntu8.10没有源了
<NoIE> 太旧了？
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iFvwm> nigojuju: winxp都不卖了啊。
<chattan> 有的
<CyrusYzGTt> sopcastneng kan jiu ke yi le
<nigojuju> 我在虚拟机上面装了一个，结果都更新不了
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 别人都看pps
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 看sopcast很好啊。在linux穩定
<iFvwm> 其实没啥可看的
<nigojuju> 我笔记本上面用的9.04，到时候岂不是也没有源可以用了
<iFvwm> 有新电源吗？有h片吗？ 不都没有嘛。看啥。
<nigojuju> 没有源的话，就意味着没有软件啊
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 你用10年没关系啊。可以不升级啊
<NoIE> nigojuju: 9.04 不是长期支持版，到时候源自然就没了。
<NoIE> 18个月.。。。
<nigojuju> NoIE: 原来只有18个月，好快啊！
<iFvwm> 我要微距镜
<nigojuju> NoIE: 10.04的内核不支持老的无线网卡，9.04是最后一个支持我无线网卡的版本
<NoIE> nigojuju: 请使用长期支持版。
<nigojuju> NoIE: 我要自己做一个源！
<nigojuju> NoIE: 不然到时候就混不下去了～～呵呵
<iFvwm> 啥网卡
<iFvwm> midwifi的？
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 用debian吧，出名週期長的
<nigojuju> iFvwm: NEC的，芯片我也不知道，只支持wep而且最大只支持11MB传输
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 对哦！！感谢！
<iFvwm> nigojuju: lspci hwinfo等，都可以看到芯片组名。或者gnome-device-manager
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ ub用戶要飲水思源
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我开笔记本看下
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 好啊！
<iFvwm> sudo lshw|grep -A 8 wireless 这样看吧。 nigojuju
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 好，我刚才在找呢，还没找到，我试试这个命令
<iFvwm> 记得盲打输入密码
<nigojuju> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=orinoco driverversion=0.15 firmware=Lucent/Agere 8.72 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11b
<iFvwm> 一行？
<nigojuju> iFvwm: capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<nigojuju> 就这么多了
<iFvwm> 没道理额。
<iFvwm> 你用grep -C 8试试
<nigojuju> iFvwm: lshw有两个网络，一个是network0,一个是network1
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我插了有线，也开了无线
<iFvwm> 贴到paste网站
<nigojuju> iFvwm: network0是有限的
<iFvwm> 通常是
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 教教我怎么贴.....㓏
<iFvwm> 去那网站。鼠标粘贴。。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 网站网址是？？
<nigojuju> http://code.bulix.org
<nigojuju> 是这个吗？
<iFvwm> irc房间的标题。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 好
<iFvwm> paste的。
<iFvwm> 随便那都可以。 http://fpaste.org/  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<nigojuju> iFvwm: http://code.bulix.org/lg5zl0-79149
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我笔记本的信息都在上面了
<iFvwm> orinoco
<nigojuju> ？
<iFvwm> 这网卡真不知道了。你去英文官网搜索这驱动名吧。
<iFvwm> 的确偏的
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 是啊，这个网卡好奇怪了。不过8.10.9.04内核都支持，到了9.10就不行了，10.04也不行
<iFvwm> driver=orinoco 这是主要的
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 这个驱动我找到了，不过只有windows 2000和xp的
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 很小，只有几百KB
<CyrusYzGTt> 用ndiswrapper
<iFvwm> 嗯。这也是办法
<CyrusYzGTt> 用ndiswrapper可以用winAPI的無綫驅動
<iFvwm> 头次见这名字的驱动
<nigojuju> 没事没事，反正内核直接支持就可以啦
<NoIE> ndiswrapper 不是驱动的名字，是在linux下安装win驱动的工具。
<nigojuju> NoIE: 这么强！
<nigojuju> NoIE:那我要试试
<iFvwm> NoIE: 你脑袋短路了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～～被忽略的，，
<NoIE> nigojuju: 要是支持扫描仪驱动就好了。
<NoIE> nigojuju: 可以在ubuntu软件中心中安装的。
<nigojuju> NoIE: 要是10.04支持我的网卡就就换10.04了
<iFvwm> 有有线的在，不需要担心的。升级吧。 lol
<jyf1987> ndiswrapper不错的
<iFvwm> 这驱动也应该可以找到作者的。
<jyf1987> 要是所有驱动都可以走这个就好了
<iFvwm> 难道你们都这rp... 都要这样搞驱动。 jyf1987
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 就是有时候呢，无线方便点，虽然再买个网卡也几十元，可是USB没有原带的方便，而且我觉得好像各个发行版区别并不是很大哦，难道是我的错觉吗？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 无线网卡便宜货 碰到marvell和broadcom的芯片值的如此 nnd
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 发行版本，都一个妈妈生的。不会差多少的嘛
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 我开始以为他是broadcom的。
<xijiao> 大家好
<pocoyo> xijiao: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xijiao> 大家再见
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 就好像龍生九子
<iFvwm> 可以用那2k3的驱动
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<jyf1987> iFvwm: marvel和broadcom都是大垃圾 nnd 不过现在broadcom全面开源了 就剩下marvell
<nigojuju> iFvwm:刚才我看到8.10不能用了，就有一个想法，自己赶快弄个源，起码自己可以用。我看了下apt-mirror就可以
<iFvwm> 。。自己搞源。那是找麻烦哦。
<iFvwm> 你只有一个驱动而已嘛。合并
<iFvwm> 何必
<CyrusYzGTt> s/合并/何必/
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 可是我以后想装什么都不怕哦，连没有网络都不怕
<iFvwm> 驱动其实很少改动的，通常系统升级，就改点配置或者参数，就继续用的。
<jyf1987> 所以还是类似ndiswrapper这样的好 直接用win的驱动 win没有 你就没有 绑定
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 维护很麻烦的。 源。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 不就下载到电脑里面就可以了吗？不对外网的话，不会被人攻击应该不用维护吧？我不懂，还请指教下..
<CyrusYzGTt> s/合并/何必/  <<<< 推測ee在用拼音輸入
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 那你还不如下一个DVD版本。光盘作源。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊。
<iFvwm> 要发表啥建议？
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 可是DVD还是有限的啊..
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 。。。沒有，好奇ee小賤人的習慣
<CyrusYzGTt> 而已
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 不至于吧。软件用不完的。如果是说新出的软件，那作源也。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: ? 又想死
<iFvwm> 我先踢了再说。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 妈的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 更年期的女人，真的很那個。。。。
<nigojuju> 这...
<calebot> nigojuju: 不是不能用，只是不再提供 支持/升级 而已
<nigojuju> 我去试试，看看10.04下用ndiswrapper
 * CyrusYzGTt 再見
<iFvwm> 这下干净了。
<calebot> nigojuju: 非lts的，用那么久纯属瞎折腾
 * iFvwm 开会
<nigojuju> calebot: 不会吧，那我的8.10怎么换了几个源还说有些不能下载
<calebot> nigojuju: 上头不支持，镜像当然就取消了
<calebot> nigojuju: 镜像站硬盘也要钱的
<nigojuju> calebot: 原来这样的
<nigojuju> calebot: 最原始那个是不是main那个
<calebot> nigojuju: 都 2011 了，快升级吧
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 操你
<nigojuju> calebot: ....汗，先把驱动弄好再升级，要不升级网卡用不了
<jyf1987> 老子看到这帮带帽子的就火大
<nigojuju> calebot: 连main server都无法下载，天啊
<nigojuju> calebot: 逼着我升级
<calebot> nigojuju: debian 有 archiver, 不知 ubuntu 有没有
<calebot> nigojuju: 一般过期的版本，会有个 archiver site 提供 apt 使用
<calebot> nigojuju: 要自己改源，指向 archiver
<nigojuju> calebot: 我没有用过debian，用debian有什么比ubuntu不好的吗？
<calebot> nigojuju: 兩個差不多，喜歡哪個就用哪個
<calebot> nigojuju: 一般来说，ubuntu 默认设置比较漂亮
<MeaCulpa> nigojuju: 你出去约会喜欢24岁的还是74岁的
<nigojuju> MeaCulpa: 有那么夸张？
<NoIE> 喜欢每日更新版。
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 一个是24岁有化妆的，一个是24岁素颜的
<imdiot> dummy
<nigojuju> calebot: 我那个笔记本跑gnome都慢，所以它化了妆我还是要吧它卸了
<MeaCulpa> Debian Stable = 74岁的Ubuntu, Debian Test = 17岁的Ubuntu, Ubuntu正值24
<nigojuju> MeaCulpa: 㓏
<calebot> 那 debian sid 是小萝莉？
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 素颜，算了吧，老皮多的要死，揭掉一块疮疤还要带上一大块【皮
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 帶帽子？
<NoIE> 如果 Debian Stable = 74岁、Debian Test = 17岁、Ubuntu = 24岁、那么 XP 是不是就是长不大的橡胶娃娃？
<lindows915> MeaCulpa>> 誰要看畫裝的，去acfun.cn上看吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你真闲呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 防火墙又闹鬼了
<freeflying> roylez: 上班了啊
<aaron__> hi,
<^k^> aaron__, 好  15:51 
<aaron__> 好久不见大家。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<NoIE> 您是哪位？
<aaron__> 。。。
<Use-Firefox> -i 117.71.189.54
<aaron__> 。。。
<aaron__> 哦， 您呢？
<aaron__> 国内还有比姣好的IRC房间吗？
<aaron__> 我是说IRC聊天室。。。
<Use-Firefox> `hello, world' ???
<NoIE> 恩。
<roylez> happyaron: 哈皮....
<happyaron> roylez: what's up?
<roylez> happyaron: 哦，哈皮在的阿
<catcher> hello
<^k^> catcher, 好  16:03 
<roylez> happyaron: 我最终买了台华硕ul30
<happyaron> roylez: 哦。
<freeflying> roylez: 咋不买ideapad呢
<pocoyo> aaron__: 就这里。
<Destine> freeflying, 我好喜欢那个有花有蝴蝶的玩意儿哦。
<roylez> freeflying: 联想的东西不喜欢。公司的T410，不接电源的话屏幕就时亮时暗的
<freeflying> Destine: 是啥东西啊
<aaron__> pocoyo: 晕了，这里都不好好聊。。。。  又没有WINDOWS下的朋友。。。
<freeflying> roylez: 我现在大多时候用netbook, 还是arm的
<Destine> freeflying, 是个本子。
<roylez> Destine: ....
<NoIE> aaron__: 您起个头吧。
<pocoyo> aaron__: ...
<roylez> freeflying: 工作需要吧，arm好阿，不过屏幕小点。
<pocoyo> aaron__: 论坛里搜 这个scu_ubuntu gtalk群？
<Destine> pocoyo, scu？
<pocoyo> Destine: 不要瞎想。
<Destine> pocoyo, 嗯？
<freeflying> roylez: 不是啊，主要是这个 arm 的上网本没有风扇，不吵
<pocoyo> Destine: 只是个群。
<aaron__> 啊。。。
<aaron__> pocoyo: 好的，我找找。。
<roylez> freeflying: ....
<roylez> freeflying: 这样都行阿
<Kandu> freeflying: 我也喜歡這樣的。你那 netbook 型號？
<roylez> freeflying: arm似乎是家用机大势所趋
<catcher> upstart 怎么禁用服务 有没有简单的工具啊
<freeflying> Kandu: 东芝
<freeflying> roylez: 也未必，博弈吧
<catcher> 连RHEL6也开始用upstart了
<aaron__> pocoyo: 还是不加那个群了，以前有加过，呵。
<happyaron> deb系列的，update-rc.d
<aaron__> pocoyo: 我还是喜欢用MSN ，或者 SKYPE 。。
<happyaron> upstart是过渡性的东西吧，据测试是和systemd差很多
<aaron__> 我还是喜欢用MSN ，或者 SKYPE 。。
<Kandu> freeflying: dynabook ?
<NoIE> 要是skyep支持群聊就好了。
<freeflying> Kandu: 不记得名字
<catcher> happyaron: update-rc.d可以控制upstart配置文件？
<happyaron> catcher: 自己看man
<aaron__> NoIE: SKYPE 支持群聊的话， 别的通讯软件就跨了。。。
<aaron__> 加我的SKYPE 哦，  urban.china
<jiero> skype have group chat
<NoIE> 如果支持群聊的话，即使收费也好呀。
<jiero> aaron__: but others not corrupted
<Colin-shzsc> 个人觉得MSN比QQ靠谱，Gtalk比MSN靠谱，IRC比神马IM都来的靠谱
<aaron__> jiero:  hehe
<pocoyo> aaron__: 现在人挺多 天天都有人在唠嗑
<aaron__> 大家都是用终端进的  IRC吗？
<NoIE> 不是。
<Kandu> freeflying: 哦，跑的是 android 系統吧
<freeflying> Kandu: 可以装ubuntu
<aaron__> NoIE: 你用的什么。。
<Colin-shzsc> 我用的是在一些人看来很杯具很废柴的empathy
<freeflying> Kandu: 买个装ubuntu吧
<NoIE> freeflying: 什么东东？
<freeflying> NoIE: 东芝的arm笔记本
<NoIE> freeflying: 价格？
<aaron__> Empathy 2.32.1  很好用啊。。。
<Kandu> freeflying: :)
<aaron__> Colin-shzsc: Empathy 2.32.1 很好用啊。
<freeflying> NoIE: 和一个android手机差不多贵
<Colin-shzsc> aaron__: empathy注册昵称非常搞脑子，好在注册不是必须的
<NoIE> freeflying: 我要买。
<aaron__> 我的KMESS打开的时候总会弹出一个对话框。。。
<freeflying> NoIE: 买吧
<fcwlxd> aaron__: 火狐有个进irc的扩展。
<aaron__> 我的KMESS打开的时候总会弹出一个对话框。。。  怎么能搞掉。。。
<aaron__> 呵呵，火狐的扩展还是很厉害的。
<nigojuju> irssi在老机器上好
<Colin-shzsc> aaron__: empathy也会有啊，NickServ和ChanServ的窗口
<aaron__> 我装的那个SINA的微博插件很强很好用。
<aaron__> 算是很实用。
<aaron__> Colin-shzsc:  我只有KMESS 有。。。
<aaron____> aaron__: hi,
<aaron__> aaron____: hi,
<aaron__> ....
<aaron__> 走了，BYE
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了米咯
<pocoyo> roylez: 拜见主席。
<jiero> Come and see the 0A.D. China Mod here http://forum.sciondevelopment.com/viewforum.php?f=17
<alvin_rxg> jiero: The board requires you to be registered and logged in to view this forum.
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛，有好事不？
<pocoyo> roylez: no news is goo news
<roylez> pocoyo: no news is boring news
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/04tJ6.gif
<jiero> alvin_rxg: are you interested in contributing this project?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: nö
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/XLkvO.jpg
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我好像没印象，是第二季吗？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 我只是觉得 funny 才发上来的……
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 妄想学生会，很和谐的动漫。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<ofan> 弹性这么好..
<gebjgd> 77女孩的腿不错
<gebjgd> 比弹性纸的弹性都好
<roylez> http://i52.tinypic.com/2jani43.jpg
<NoIE> 位于 i52.tinypic.com 的服务器响应时间过长。
<roylez> NoIE: wget下来看
<NoIE> 正在连接 i52.tinypic.com|209.17.74.144|:80... 失败：连接超时。
<lindows915> NoIE>> 那個動漫是黃段子學生會嗎？
<NoIE> lindows915: 没听过这个名字，大概是吧。
<jyf1987> 有人会做手摇发电机么?
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 玩過。
<missing> 找个发电机摇就是了
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 高中的時候用現有的東西組裝過。
<jyf1987> lindows915: 要能输出为mini usb口的
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 那個要求太高級了！
<missing> jyf1987: 弄个变压器
<alvin_rxg1> 那还得稳定电压……
<lindows915> NoIE>> 果然是黃段子學生會。
<lindows915> NoIE>> 和學生會的一條黃段一樣出名呀。
<jyf1987> missing: 关键是稳压 别把我电器给烧毁了
<missing> jyf1987: 发电机>>>变压器>>>充电>>>电池>>>逆变220v>>>随便用
<missing> 包你没事
<jyf1987> missing: 额 那你还能给他作成手持的么
<missing> jyf1987: 可以...价钱问题而已
<missing> jyf1987: 建议核电电池
<jyf1987> missing: 你耍老子呢 我说真的
<NoIE> jyf1987: 手摇发电很难的。。。
<missing> jyf1987: 十斤做得到啊
<missing> 你不是没点力气吧
<jyf1987> NoIE: 只为了给掌上设备充电而已
<jyf1987> 10斤没问题
<jyf1987> 弄个包背在里面就好了
<NoIE> http://www.bbr.cas.cn/kyjz/201012/t20101215_3044881.html
<NoIE> 苏州纳米所GaN核电池研究取得新进展
<jyf1987> 我想搞一套战争储备 以防万一
<NoIE> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/worldlook/1/311999.shtml
<NoIE> 美国研制出小型核电池 可持续供电5000年
<Warm_HUG> 接个大点的5V电容或者蓄电池不就ok了，用不到变压器，
<missing> jyf1987: 没问题,先打1w过来先
<jyf1987> missing: 你想得到好 那我不如在家学半年了
<missing> Warm_HUG: 坏坏别抢我生意啊
<missing> jyf1987: 好吧,1k定金 先也可以
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪~~~~~~~
<NoIE> 一节电池是1.5V，三节是4.5V，要是真的发生突发事件，一箱子5号电池是最佳选择.
<jyf1987> missing: 你把脸凑过来 我给你一瓜子
<missing> Warm_HUG: 要不你接这个生意,我提成50%
<jyf1987> NoIE: 但是有许多设备不用电池阿
<Warm_HUG> 我认为还是基础物资的储备和知识积累最靠普
<Warm_HUG> 靠谱
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你要求生存 最好是带个平板电脑 里面赛许多自疗
<jyf1987> 资料
<missing> jyf1987: 生意不成仁义在,姐姐不做你生意了
<missing> 去死
<jyf1987> missing: 你陪我一晚可以考虑下
<NoIE> 小时候曾经用手机电池给卡带式录音机使用，开始用着还不错，没过多久，手机电池就坏掉了。
<missing> jyf1987: 这个好说啊
<missing> 一晚那不是小意思嘛
<jyf1987> 说错 是 一万
<jyf1987> 我刚才已经找到可以手摇发电的收音机了
<jyf1987> 德生产的 百来快
<Warm_HUG> 我打算拆个mp3把电池给鼠标用，这样就免得鼠标没电后去买电池那么烦人了
<missing> 德生的收音机不错
<Warm_HUG> missing: 有1.5的锂电没？
<missing> 1.5是啥?
<gebjgd> 德生手淫机是相当的强阿
<Warm_HUG> missing: 1.5伏特
<gebjgd> 但是不能买带机械部分的
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 果然色鬼
<jyf1987> 鼠标还要电？ 你用的无线阿
<missing> Warm_HUG: 有的买吧?主板电池都3v了
<gebjgd> 无线鼠标就是个悲剧
<jyf1987> 德生的收音机能收到国外台不
<missing> 可以啊
<jyf1987> 等真到那时候 都得听国外台了
<missing> 不是fm中波就可以啊
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 为何不能买带机械部分的
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 一个月一支男腐
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 额 还有男腐 我一直以为只有腐女
<Warm_HUG> missing: diy才好玩啊，自己搞电芯其他自己搞定，关键是便宜 ^_^
<missing> Warm_HUG: 没兴趣,有啥用,用电不好啊
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 老化
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 时间长了就会电流磁磁声音
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 数码的好很多
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那怎么办 数码的难道不会怀？还不是朝阳
<jyf1987> 照样
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 数码的不会有磁磁的声音
<Warm_HUG> missing: 咪咪我狠心流着泪
<Warm_HUG> BS你一次
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 但感觉数码的坏得快
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 没有阿
<tenzu> 你们这些大仙啊。。。
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我的mp3用了6年了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 魅族的
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你从德国给我搞个精密制造的吧
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 还好好的
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我用的是国内的
<missing> Warm_HUG: 我没有用过无线鼠标啊,电池公司大把,我犯得着那么麻烦吗?
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 拜见坏坏
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 mp3那种收得台真少 我试过
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我就听fm
<missing> Warm_HUG: 别哭,我给你做一个就是了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我要听广谱的 好收听停战消息哈
<Warm_HUG> missing: 嗯，快递过来就好
<missing> Warm_HUG: 好的
<gebjgd> jy
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 短波的？
<missing> 中波才可以的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 德生的不错了
<if_else> 各位，兄台，tar 解压文件中一个指定目录。不包含上级目录，使用那个参数，谢谢
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 反正什么消息都要
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 要买sony
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 要么就是德生
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 这样阿 这么强悍 德国制造去哪里了
<Warm_HUG> missing: 等你好消息
<missing> Warm_HUG: 嗯,你可以慢慢等,不要着急ooops
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 德生 德生。德国生产
<Warm_HUG> missing: 此生不渝 ToT
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 德生+国产 = 德国生产
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 扯淡 我刚找了 德生是在广东
<missing> Warm_HUG: 你先发规格要求来给我先呐
<luojie-dune> http://s2.kimag.es/share/20204398.png
<luojie-dune> kimag.es support ".png" wow
<missing> Warm_HUG: 看看我的咪咪和不和要求先,哈哈
<missing> luojie-dune: 赞罗姐
<NoIE> luojie-dune: spring ？
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 一直。
<luojie-dune> http://i.imgur.com/nSlSD.jpg
<luojie-dune> NoIE: yeah, Zero K
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 这游戏？
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 是游戏不？
<jyf1987> luojie-dune: 能不能找个好机器 开个顶级效果给我看看
<Warm_HUG> missing: 直径1.4cm，长度4.9cm。能搞定不？
<luojie-dune> jyf1987: I can't
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: it is "Zero K"
<missing> Warm_HUG: 这么小啊,能有快感吗?
<jyf1987> luojie-dune: 额 有没有顶级效果的图来看看 老看这类降级的很不爽
<Warm_HUG> missing: 长久就好，其他次要的
<luojie-dune> jyf1987:  thats so far I can do, its not a actual screenshot from in-game, its from demo~
<missing> Warm_HUG: 这么小...那里有那么牛逼的电芯卖,还要长久...
<jyf1987> luojie-dune: 那是你开发的？
<luojie-dune> jyf1987: nope
<luojie-dune> jyf1987:  I just have commiting permission but never use it
<Warm_HUG> missing: 所以我在找mp3的电池，哈哈
<jyf1987> luojie-dune: 不给力
<missing> Warm_HUG: 高容量的不好找吧,要日本货才好吧?
<jiero> jyf1987: yeah, it worth $665,000
<jyf1987> wtf!!
<jiero>          $6,665,221
<jiero> haha
<jiero> http://code.google.com/p/zero-k/
<Warm_HUG> missing: 在淘宝上找到了自称是三洋的成品，但是怀疑是山寨的水货，就一直没下手
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< mp3的电池？
<missing> Warm_HUG: 这个...还要配电版吧?
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 不是aaa的？
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 是AA的锂电
<missing> Warm_HUG: http://www.e9898.com/shop_xiangxi357136.html
<missing> 看看这个
<Warm_HUG> missing: 难点在配电啊
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 那么大个？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 给你推荐个牌子
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 飞毛腿
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 啥电池都有
<missing> Warm_HUG: ...电子技术不过关,不说了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 大不了就是一炸。别放在jj附近就没有文献
<Warm_HUG> missing: 哪天有时间想起来，自己找别人给我画个板好了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 大不了就是一炸。别放在jj附近就没有危险
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 有后就可以了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: jj炸了就炸了
<missing> Warm_HUG: 这个...估计顶麻烦的,那些元件都要好小的,不好焊吧?
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 还是你豁达
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: ...... 飞毛腿有锂电？
<jyf1987> jj炸了碗大的疤都没有
<missing> Warm_HUG: 你...手机电池不都是锂电啊
<Warm_HUG> missing: 贴片技术完全没问题
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 当然了
<missing> Warm_HUG: 你有这个设备?
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 你太out了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 飞毛腿的电池伴我走天下
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 掏出来就当凶器
 * missing 吃饭先啦~~~
<Warm_HUG> missing: 热风枪 烙铁 焊锡
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 也不心疼
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 那算了
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 我可不是拿来防身的
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 你拿来sm用？
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 就算想到是XX器也不会想到sm啊@_@
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 你的爱好比较特殊
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 我要开发智能震动鼠标，你懂的~~~
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 额 给 missing用？
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 你可以这么认为- -#
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 呵呵 或者给你自己用
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 梦中的姑娘就好了，电子的对我没吸引力
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 来个虚拟的？
<jyf1987> 直接给你大脑生物电刺激
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 是大脑在夜间的无自主意识活动产生的脑活动，和外来的毫无关系，难道没有这种经验？
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 无 我还小 还没发育
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 你是威慑纪元的人啊，都奔三了还小
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 胡说 我什么时候奔三了
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 87的唉
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 那我要是注册个id叫 jyf2020 难道我还没出生？
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 那你为啥注册了1987
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 因为那年很重要
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 看来是奔四了
<dream_sky> test
<pocoyo> dream_sky: 但我们之所以一直这样认为，只是因为有人这样告诉我们。之所以有人这样告诉我们，是因为他们希望我们这样认为。在百花缭乱的历史评论背后，还是只有两字——利益。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Warm_HUG> pocoyo: 你什么网络，这么快
<Use-Firefox> ...
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 胡说 我还小
<Warm_HUG> jyf1987: 呃，又拿bot来唬人了
<jyf1987> Warm_HUG: 我哪里有bot
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGqyvX4P6Pg
<happyaron> .
<NoIE> 。
<tenzu> 哦，都去吃饭了
<qhm123> 有人做数据挖掘工作吗？
<lindows915> tenzu>> 吃完了。
<tenzu> lindows915: 接着吃
<lindows915> tenzu>> 吃完了，沒有的吃了。
<tenzu> lindows915: 那。。。等着拉吧
<lindows915> tenzu>> 哦。
<tenzu> lindows915: 一起等吧
<lindows915> tenzu>> 你的人生就剩吃和拉還有等了嗎？
<tenzu> lindows915: 还有交配
<lindows915> tenzu>> 哦，你還有交配呀……
<_myke> 我把win7的系统盘压缩了，BOOTMGR is compressed，怎么处理
<lindows915> tenzu>> http://misadaisukia.blog128.fc2.com/blog-entry-64.html 這個你知道不？
<tenzu> lindows915: 你的blog？
<lindows915> tenzu>> no
<lindows915> tenzu>> 我是說里面的yooooooo
<lindows915> _myke>> http://blog.yam.com/gavint/article/19034069
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<DraZet> lindows915: 打不开
<iamfbi> 老习惯难改啊，“按名称清理”就是我在UB下的“刷新”
<_myke> lindows915: 能在Linux下解决么
<lindows915> DraZet>> 哪個打不開。
<_myke> lindows915: reset
<tenzu> lindows915: 有点儿意思
<lindows915> _myke>> 不知道。
<lindows915> _myke>> 這也只是 Google 的結果。
<_myke> lindows915: 我已经知道了bootrec, 但是没有启动盘
<lindows915> _myke>> 那可能就不行了。
<ofan> _myke: 挂别的电脑上搞
<_myke> ofan: 不知道bootmgr是如何弄
<_myke> ofan: 我已经用ntfs-3g把ntfs根的压缩性取消了
<ofan> http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/eclipse110104_solar_transit.html
<ofan> _myke: win7启动不了了?
<_myke> ofan: 恩
<ofan> _myke: 貌似进了系统后就不能压缩系统卷了吧
<_myke> ofan: BOOTMGR is compreessed提示了
<ofan> _myke: 压缩设置取消,只是读取,还是要解压缩的
<ofan> _myke: 挂到别的win机器上,解压缩试试
<_myke> ofan: 破Win7支持压缩系统盘
<_myke> ofan: 能不能mv所有文件然后再mv回去？
<_myke> ofan: 不知道bootmgr的结构
<_myke> ofan: 是否有不可见的文件
<ofan> _myke: http://yuppieq.blog.51cto.com/827798/317993
<_myke> of
<_myke> ofan: 没有Windows7启动盘
<ofan> _myke: 网上搞个pe系统
<ofan> u盘总有吧
<_myke> ofan: 而且只要bootrec /fixboot
<_myke> ofan: 又要很大下载量了吧
<Warm_HUG> :shell
<ofan> _myke: 那也是win程序
<ofan> _myke: 你得先搞个win的环境
<_myke> ofan: 不知道bootrec的元俩
<_myke> ofan: 原理
<ofan> _myke: 修复bootmgr
<_myke> ofan: bootmgr的组成是几个文件还是涉及其他东西的
<onshoestring> \boot目录
<_myke> onshoestring: 是不是只要解压\Boot和grldr, bootmgr?
<ofan> _myke: 你google一下.
<ofan> _myke: 你这问题貌似很常见,google结果很全了
<onshoestring> \boot  bootmgr是win7 vista的引导文件
<onshoestring> grldr是g4d文件
<onshoestring> 不是一回事
<_myke> ofan: Google BootMGR都是Win下的解决方案，而且我搜索不到关于BootMGR本身的说明，只有各种“提问”
<_myke> onshoestring: 说明只有\boot和bootmgr?
<_myke> onshoestring: 解压他们就好了咯
<_myke> onshoestring: ?
<onshoestring> bootmgr,\boot正常引导的话都有
<onshoestring> 解压是什么意思
<ofan> _myke: 你这问题在linux下解决不是找虐么
<_myke> ofan: 没办法
<_myke> onshoestring: 我文件系统启用压缩结果……
<onshoestring> 什么问题？
<ofan> _myke: 借个优盘,搞个pe,进去解压缩磁盘,重启..
<_myke> onshoestring: BOOTMGR is compressed
<onshoestring> 可以解压缩
<onshoestring> 你在网上找找
<_myke> onshoestring: 我用ntfs-3g把bootmgr文件解压了
<_myke> onshoestring: 我不确定是否解压了
<ofan> _myke: 你只解压缩一个文件没什么用,重新写入的时候还是会压缩
<_myke> onshoestring: 但是应该是
<_myke> ofan: 我把ntfs的根系统的压缩属性取消了
<_myke> ofan: 子文件夹没取消
<ofan> _myke: 只要还是有那提示就是没解压缩
<_myke> ofan: 我也Google到网上文章说光解压bootmgr文件是不够的
<_myke> ofan: 所以我要请教具体要解压哪些
<ofan> _myke: 那你累了.. 如果所有系统文件都要解压缩呢
<onshoestring> 有win7安装光盘运行  compact /u /a /f /i /s c:\*
<ofan> _myke: 首先引导相关的不能压缩吧,文件系统的相关内核文件不能压缩吧
<_myke> onshoestring: C:\*只是挂载出来能看见的文件么？
<onshoestring> 这个命令是恢复不是压缩的状态
<_myke> onshoestring: 我在Linux在，没有Win7光盘
<_myke> onshoestring: 我查阅到现在ntfs-3g支持压缩和解压目录
<onshoestring> 没有win7安装光盘 pe进去也可以 还是这条命令
<blueghost> 问一个 很 幼稚 的问题, 有 溜猫 的吗
<ofan> 有
<_myke> onshoestring: 我用Linux把\Boot和\bootmgr解压了，现在重启看看
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦, 我 觉得 去溜猫 有点 滑稽.
<onshoestring> 猫不用溜吧
<ofan> blueghost: 还行
<ofan> 猫一般放出去会自己回来
<onshoestring> _myke: 可能不行的，只解压这两个文件 目录
<blueghost> onshoestring:) 我 也 觉得是.  猫 一般 都 独立自主的
<onshoestring> 只有溜狗的
<blueghost> ofan:) 但 问题 是 儿子 想和猫 一起 出去玩. 猫一 出去 就 自个 玩
<clarezoe> hi, anyone expert on testdisk? I need help. Sorry I'm using the liveCD cannot type Chinese :(
<blueghost> onshoestring:)  但 问题 是 儿子 想和猫 一起 出去玩. 猫一 出去 就 自个 玩
<clarezoe>  after teh deep search, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/550590/, and the result of parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/550461/, result of fdisk -lu http://paste.ubuntu.com/550592/. I want to make the /dev/sda2 as the bootable windows 7 partition, and sda5 and sda6 are logical partitions of sda3
<onshoestring> 现在也有人养猪玩
<ofan> blueghost: 抱出去呗
<onshoestring> 那种长不大的猪
<blueghost> ofan:) 会跑 啊
<ofan> blueghost: 那就拴着
<blueghost> ofan:) 猫 是 不粘人 的. 会 认屋, 它 玩完 了, 会回来. 但 它 不 找主人呢
<blueghost> ofan:) 拴着, 不就 成 溜猫 了吗? 感觉 挺 滑稽的
<onshoestring> clarezoe 把分区表做个备份，然后重新建立扩展分区。
<plugandplay> hi, i am on xchat-gnome and the text rendering doesn't show the lines entirely. with china language.
<plugandplay> do you know this issue ?
<clarezoe> onshoestring: thanks, but how to do that?
<clarezoe> onshoestring: I remade my partition table by sfdisk, because I the sda2 partition was logical before
<onshoestring>  sudo fdisk -lu 这条命令就列出的详细的分区情况
<onshoestring> 把扩展分区删除
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 老外 一般 都是 喜欢 狗吗? 养 猫的多不多
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 都有
<onshoestring> 重新接 fsidk -lu结果建立sda5 sda6
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 有 牵 猫出去溜 的吗? 感觉 拴条 绳子 去溜猫, 有点滑稽, 不大好意思 呢
<onshoestring> billbear 有个文章上说这样可以的
<clarezoe> onshoestring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550596/ here is the fdisk result
<onshoestring> fdisk -u /dev/sda
<plugandplay> what is the font i should use ?
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 又没事的
<onshoestring> 这样建立的分区是接扇区建立的
<clarezoe> onshoestring: sorry, that was my old fdisk information
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 感觉 老外 养猫的, 都是 门开个洞, 让 猫自由 活动的. 猫 晚上 出去, 白天自己会来
<tenzu> 洋人？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 但 儿子 想 带猫 出去玩呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 看电视 看到的
<onshoestring> 我给你找找  billbear的文章 你自己看 说起来太费事
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 那就让他带出去咯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 带出去, 猫就自个玩啊
<clarezoe> onshoestring: ok
<ofan> 有了解绘图软件的么,一般曲线编辑是不是都是用Beizer曲线实现??
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 猫 不像 狗, 狗 是 人 去哪 ,狗跟到哪.
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: 嗯，看你儿子的驯服能力了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 没那么厉害啊.
<ofan> blueghost: 还有的左手一只猫,右手一条狗的,没啥
<blueghost> ofan:) 真的吗, 狗和猫在一起 不会打架吗 ? 貌似 猫和狗 之间的肢体语言 完全不同.
<ofan> blueghost: 看品种吧..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 我 儿子 和那 公猫 玩的很熟了. 弄了一个 逗猫棒, 逗猫玩.
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<ofan> blueghost: 你要是把家猫和藏骜放一块,那直接就是血腥场面了...
<_myke> onshoestring: 不行，WinXP安装盘可以么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 证实 了一个 事实, 猫真的 非常好奇, 并且 玩起来 不顾危险 的
<nigojuju_> blueghost: 不打架的
<onshoestring> 可以到命令行试试
<_myke> onshoestring: 怎么弄
<alvin_rxg1> -.-
<onshoestring> 在system32下
<_myke> onshoestring: Windows我很不熟悉
<nigojuju_> blueghost: 我家的猫和狗可好了，猫和狗天冷时候经常一起睡
<_myke> onshoestring: WindowsXP启动盘可以LiveCD?
<_myke> onshoestring: s/启动盘/安装盘/
<lindows915> _myke>> Windows XP盤不行吧
<onshoestring> xp启动后按r就进命令行了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 猫 去抓 那 逗猫棒, 全然不顾 周围 是什么环境, 它头 都撞 台角好几次了. 砰砰 响 的
<onshoestring> 是system32下的一个可执行文件
<onshoestring> 你试试能不能运行
<_myke> onshoestring: 启动后什么时候R? 出现中文字之后r还是？
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost: ..
<lindows915> _myke>> 中文字的時候按。
<onshoestring> 你在网上查一下把
<lindows915> blueghost>> 你太殘忍了。
<_myke> lindows915: 出现中文之后R的话我记得在他会让我选择XP所在的盘
<lindows915> _myke>> 對呀。
<lindows915> _myke>> 選就成了。
<onshoestring> 分区那个还是用 fdisk -u参数 这样分区就和原来一样了
<blueghost> lindows915:) 不是我, 是 我儿子, 他玩的 太疯狂了. 到最后不得不 不让 儿子 再 逗了
<onshoestring> 你在论坛上找找billbear的帖子
<lindows915> blueghost>> 呃……人性本惡呀。
<_myke> lindows915: 我试试
<_myke> onshoestring: 进入之后然后bootsec /fixboot?
<onshoestring> 我自己不清楚可不可以在linux下直接把扩展分区外的做成逻辑分区
<onshoestring> 删除以后重新建立肯定可以
<onshoestring> 要fixboot么 ？
<onshoestring> 运行命令：compact /u /a /f /i /s c:\*
<onshoestring> 这个命令会把已经压缩的C盘文件完全解压，
<blueghost> lindows915:) 还有, 猫真的 改不了 吃腥 啊. 今晚 打火锅, 买了 鲜蠔, 俩猫 就一直 在旁边 守着, 喵喵 的
<_myke> onshoestring: 不是fixboot?
<onshoestring> fixboot干什么 你不是压缩了么
<onshoestring> bootmgr
<_myke> onshoestring: M$推荐的方法是进入Win7启动然后bootsec /fixboot
<_myke> onshoestring: 说就Ok了
<onshoestring> fixboot不是重写分区引导扇么 和压缩 bootmgr /boot引导文件有什么关系？
<onshoestring> 你试试把
<onshoestring> ms权威
<ofan> fixmbr是
<_myke> ofan: /fixboot
<_myke> ofan: /fixmbr是把grub都搞掉了
<blueghost> 356
<ofan> _myke: 我对 onshoestring 说的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg1:) 猫 可以飞的
<alvin_rxg1> ....
<onshoestring> clarezoe 你可以用sudo fdisk -lu /dev/sda把分区信息备份下来，然后用sudo fdisk -u /dev/sda重新建立扩展分区  详细的你到论坛找billbear的帖子。
<clarezoe> onshoestring: yeah i'm searching for his threads. thanks, i'll coma back to you later
<onshoestring> 要是win下的话用diskgen直接可以转换主分区和逻辑分区
<blueghost> 在*-
<_myke> onshoestring: 不行，XP盘R之后要求输入管理员密码，不支持
<lindows915> _myke>> 直接什麼都不按就進呢？
<_myke> lindows915: 不行，回车提示密码错
<lindows915> blueghost>> 你打字怎麼這麼多空格呀？
<lindows915> _myke>> 那你就只能找個win7的盤了。
<onshoestring> 你什么xp
<lindows915> _myke>> 我就說xp的不行。
<ofan> lindows915: 他是程序员..
<onshoestring> 回车
<onshoestring> 回车不行
<_myke> lindows915: 谁?
<lindows915> ofan>> ……
<lindows915> _myke>> 你看岔了。
<_myke> ofan: 谁?blueghost?
<onshoestring> 有个地方有选择 好像送个数字1
<_myke> lindows915: blueghost?
<onshoestring> 我记不太清楚了
<lindows915> _myke>> 嗯。還有你不要問我呀……說了你看岔了。
<_myke> onshoestring: ntfs-3g有没有办法
<lindows915> onshoestring>> 是，選數字一是選擇系统被安裝在什麼地方。一般是1. C:\WINDOWS
<_myke> lindows915: 恩，输入了，接着就让给密码
<lindows915> onshoestring>> 不過從我在網上找的情况來看一般認為XP的盤不行。
<tt__> 用nfts－3g还不如果自己改一下fstab
<onshoestring> 那就用win7解压吧
<_myke> onshoestring: C:\*代表什么意思
<_myke> onshoestring: globs?
<onshoestring> c盘文件解压
<_myke> onshoestring: 不知道Windows下是否有特殊含义
<_myke> onshoestring: 你确定bootmgr只有\boot和bootmgr?
<onshoestring> 我现在没装win7没办法看 记得只有bootmgr和\boot目录
<_myke> onshoestring: 我ls -al | grep '^-'
<_myke> onshoestring: bootmgr, BOOTSECT.BAK, config.sys, grldr, hiberfil.sys, win7.ld
<onshoestring>  BOOTSECT.BAK这个像是个扇区的备份，干什么的？
<_myke> tt__: 什么啊，ntfs-3g支持ntfs压缩，内核驱动不支持的
<_myke> onshoestring: 不知道
<onshoestring> 你找个u盘 做个win7安装盘
<onshoestring> 别在linux下折腾了
<tt__> tt：才来不知道
<onshoestring> 多费事
<_myke> onshoestring: grldr是什么东西？
<tt__> _myke: ntfs-3g不是一个小软件吗？
<_myke> tt__: 内核驱动不支持NTFS压缩的
<onshoestring> grldr是g4d文件 你是软破解的？
<onshoestring> 破解文件
<tt__> _myke: 哦
<tt__> _myke: 我怎么记得有个ntfs-3glinux下的一个挂载工具
<_myke> tt__: 是挂载工具，但是有很多其他功能
<tt__> _myke: 呃，其他工具没有用过，无用了它之后虽然能开机自动挂载，但是不能删除文件时放回回收站，就再也没有用过了
<onshoestring> 软破解的不要 重写分区引导扇区
<_myke> onshoestring: 不知道，买电脑的时候装上的
<_myke> onshoestring: 我怎么觉得那个文件像是grub4dos的文件
<onshoestring> 对 软解也是这个文件 不过不是g4d 改过的
<_myke> onshoestring: 不是正版吧
<onshoestring> 对
<onshoestring> 搞个win7盘 一会就好了
<_myke> onshoestring: 不是正版也可以弄？
<tt__> 支付的插件怎么安装
<tt__> 在kubuntu支付宝的插件怎么安装 ？？
<lindows915> tt__>> 一樣安裝。
<tt__> lindows915: 双击不行
<lindows915> tt__>> 然後問下你的瀏覽器是？
<tt__> lindows915: 火狐
<tt__> lindows915: 在ubuntu下我直接双击，但kbuntu下不行
<onshoestring> 什么不是正版 你在网上找msdn版的 和 正版md5一样的。
<lindows915> tt__>> 等下
<tt__> kubuntu下那个终端的快捷键是什么 ？
<tt__> lindows915好
<_myke_> onshoestring: ç´¯
<lindows915> tt__>> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/4516.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 支付宝发布Linux版安全控件正式版 — LinuxTOY
<lindows915> tt__>> 去這裡下載，然後正常解壓。
<lindows915> tt__>> 如果你仍然打不開，安裝一下arK
<tt__> lindows915: 官网不是有了吗  为什么还要在那里下
<lindows915> tt__>> 你看下兩個一不一样，格式。
<lindows915> tt__>> 我沒有用過官綱的，不知道。
<tt__> lindows915: 都是sh的
<lindows915> tt__>> 這樣呀。到terminal下執行下吧。
<tt__> lindows915: 不会执行，在ubuntu下直接双击就行了，但是kubuntu下不行
<tt__> lindows915: kubuntu下怎么执行
<lindows915> tt__>> 不，我的意思是你到konsole下執行。
<tt__> lindows915: 命令？？
<lindows915> tt__>> 先啟動konsole
<lindows915> tt__>> 嗯。
<tt__> lindows915: 不会命令
<tt__> lindows915: 已经cd到我下载的文件夹里了
<lindows915> tt__>> 嗯。
<lindows915> tt__>> 然後 ./xxxx.sh
<tt__> lindows915: 再问一个问题，nautilus也是kubuntu的默认的？？
<lindows915> no
<lindows915> kubuntu的話應該是dolphin
<tt__> lindows915: 哦，差点安装，nautilus的插件
<tt__> lindows915: 还好还 好
<tt__> kubuntu的中文支持不是很好
<lindows915> tt__>> 呵呵
<tt__> lindows915: 终端有没有什么快捷键
<lindows915> no
<tt__> lindows915: 呃，这是为什么呢了，连个快捷键都没有
<_myke_> onshoestring: 也许BOOTMGR还存在在文件系统的头几个字节
<_myke_> onshoestring: 否则无法chainloader
<_myke_> onshoestring: 估计那里被压缩了
<onshoestring> chainloader就找grldr
<onshoestring> grldr找bootmgr
<_myke_> onshoestring: chainloader /bootmgr好像提示不支持的
<onshoestring> mbr不是找分区引导扇么
<onshoestring> pbr找 grldr破解
<_myke_> onshoestring: 恩
<onshoestring> pbr是改过的 找grldr
<onshoestring> 没改过 是找bootmgr
<jack-wu-jn-sd> hi
<_myke_> onshoestring: 首先提示要加载ntfscomp, 我insmod后提示不支持
<^k^> jack-wu-jn-sd, 好  21:04 
<blueghost> lindows915:) 习惯了
<lindows915> tt__>> 好了吧。
<onshoestring> grub2还有这个模块啊
<onshoestring> 没用过
<blueghost> lindows915:) 用 空格 断句
<blueghost> _myke_:) 认识我 ?
<onshoestring> win7的问题到win7里解决 要不浪费多少时间
<blueghost> onshoestring:) win7 的 问题 到 MS 解决
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 好久不来，认识的人没几个了，伤感！
<ofan> onshoestring: 一开始我就这么说
<blueghost> jack-wu-jn-sd:) 旧的 不去, 新的不来.
<blueghost> jack-wu-jn-sd:) 貌似你是 去了 又回的
<jack-wu-jn-sd> blueghost, 恩啊，惭愧啊，老大
<blueghost> jack-wu-jn-sd:) 我 不是 老大
<jack-wu-jn-sd> blueghost, 一直在论坛看帖子，论坛好久没碰过了
<jack-wu-jn-sd> blueghost, 一直在看论坛，聊天室好久没碰过了
<blueghost> jack-wu-jn-sd:) 应该要多点回来
<jack-wu-jn-sd> blueghost, 恩啊，我看资料了，有空聊啊
<_myke> onshoestring: OK
<_myke> onshoestring: 不知道解压了哪个
<_myke> onshoestring: win7.ld还是grldr
<_myke> onshoestring: 就OK了
<_myke> onshoestring: 用ntfs-3g
<onshoestring> 好
<onshoestring> 不清楚win7.ld是干什么的
<_myke> onshoestring: 估计是那个破解要用
<onshoestring> 软激活破解的系统吧？！
<onshoestring> 貌似是Windows 7 Loader 生成的引导文件？
<_myke> onshoestring: 不是特别清楚。我买的电脑没有正版许可协议的，据说“预装”DOS
<lindows915> _myke>> 哎，都是用盜版的說。看鄙人，棄暗投明。
<jiero> wow
<onshoestring> 我没用win7
<jiero> withdraw
<onshoestring> 走了 再见 各位
<_myke> lindows915: 我用linux, 不过不是我一人用的pc
<lindows915> _myke>> ...
<lindows915> jiero>> wow withdraw?
<_myke> lindows915: Win用NTFS什么的我都不清楚的
<_myke> lindows915: 还是喜欢ext4
<_myke> lindows915: 过阶段试试btrfs
<lindows915> _myke>> 呵呵，我也打算試試的說。
<jiero> lindows915: wow is my standard smile like O:-)
<_myke> lindows915: 其实我已经有btrfs不过还没入住/
<lindows915> jiero>> withdraw?
<_myke> lindows915: 等到2.6.37或者38打算上btrfs
<lindows915> 2.6.37今天出了。
<jiero> lindows915: withdraw from Battle in Zero K, I played nearly 7 hours today...
<_myke> lindows915: 是么？看下/drivers/staging/rtl8712u什么的
<if_else> 各位兄台，github 里面修改了 repo 名称，后提交出现 ! [rejected]        master -> master (non-fast forward)
<_myke> lindows915: 我等到37正式进入Arch的base仓库
<if_else> 错误，请问什么原因，谢谢
<s_cd> 2.6.37出了? 刚装了arch
<_myke> lindows915: 估计还要一个月吧，如果我等不及可能就会下载编译内核了
<_myke> lindows915: AUR里面暂时不敢用
<tt__> _myke: 黄杨
<tt__> _myke: amsn如何设置成中文
<_myke> tt__: 不用MSN的
<tt__> _myke: ……
<_myke> lindows915: 有个事情我一直没明白
<_myke> lindows915: http://www.kernel.org里面Patch是什么
<lindows915> _myke>> 我不知道，問其它人吧。
<lindows915> tt__>> 黃楊？
<tt__> lindows915: 打错了
<lindows915> tt__>> amsn的中文支持不太好。這是個人經驗。
<tt__> lindows915: 呃，那哪个好用
<zkwlx> _myke, 补丁
<_myke> lindows915: 我用过2.6.37-rc6
<lindows915> tt__>> 默認的kopete就還可以。
<_myke> zkwlx: 具体
<tt__> lindows915: 哦，那我试试 不过能不能视频 ？？
<_myke> zkwlx: 是干什么的
<lindows915> tt__>> 應該都可以吧。現在幾個工具都應該把視頻代碼抄過來了吧。
<zkwlx> _myke, 就一工具，记得LFS时候要装这个
<_myke> zkwlx: 不是
<_myke> zkwlx: 哦
<_myke> zkwlx: 我不是LFS
<zkwlx> _myke, 哦
<_myke> s_cd: pacman -S bauerbill
 * zkwlx 好冷啊~
<_myke> zkwlx: LFS没有ports和二进制源，不太实用吧
<zkwlx> _myke, 大多数只是用来学习用
<zkwlx> _myke, 还有记得以前gentoo跟LFS差不多
<_myke> zkwlx: 现在没stage1,2
<zkwlx> _myke, 恩
<_myke> zkwlx: 不过Gentoo的源码管理的确好
<_myke> zkwlx: 我i7编译gcc在arch用abs用了2小时大约
<caleb-> Gentoo still provides stage1 and stage2 tarballs. This is for development purposes
<zkwlx> _myke, 没用过：D 对arch很感兴趣
<_myke> zkwlx: 听说Gentoo一般2x分钟就ok了
<_myke> zkwlx: 参数配置的好吧
<_myke> zkwlx: 还有variable USE
<lindows915> _myke>> 什麼東西？20分鐘？
<zkwlx> _myke, 差这么多！？
<_myke> zkwlx: 你Gentoo不是编译gcc的？
<_myke> zkwlx: 我看PKGBUILD(相当于ebuild)里面有很多make -j1
<zkwlx> _myke, 没用过gentoo 哈哈
<lindows915> _myke>> Gentoo現在有stage1和stage2，你要想用是可以的，不過不許問stage1怎麼裝不好，怎麼出錯這樣的問題。
<_myke> lindows915: 哪里下？
<_myke> lindows915: 恩，官方已经不支持了
<zkwlx> lindows915, ：D
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<_myke> lindows915: 他不提供下载了好像
<_myke> lindows915: 原来还只是手册上说不推荐
<_myke> lindows915: 也是i系列的
<_myke> lindows915: CPU
<tt__> 视频怎么设置   我把摄像头插上了
<_myke> 88
<lindows915> _myke>> 果然沒有了。
<if_else> 各位兄台，git add -p 提示 hunk 是什么意思，谢谢
<Kandu> ubuntu 10.04 repo 裡面沒有 bintuils arm 嗎？
<Aerowolf1> :-X
<tt__> msn的视频怎么是花的
<alvin_rxg1> tt__: 你在使用 花的man
<feiyugou> 第一次来。
<alvin_rxg1> *msn
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: ？？
<alvin_rxg1> tt__: 花的 msn 就是 花的
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: 那哪个不花
<alvin_rxg1> 不清楚
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: cheese我用这个东东看也是花的
<Colin-shzsc> tt__: 驱动？内置摄像头是很难驱动的
<tt__> Colin-shzsc: usb的
<s_cd> tt__: cheese我用很清楚的
<Colin-shzsc> tt__: 或许是摄像头太好了……
<johann_> 你们在讨论什么？
<tt__> Colin-shzsc: 摄像头在win下都能好好用的
<Colin-shzsc> 山寨的摄像头往往可以在Linux下用的很好
<Colin-shzsc> 但上一点档次的可能就不咋行
<tt__> Colin-shzsc: 我的应该是山寨的吧
<s_cd> Colin-shzsc: 我的是山寨的，感觉还不错还能照点证件照
<Colin-shzsc> 我家里的俩山寨摄像头可以用的很好，本本内置的这个200万Syntek的就没法用
<tt__> 无语了……连个视频都不能玩玩
<Colin-shzsc> 偶尔这个内置的摄像头可以在cheese里面捕捉到一帧画面还是上下颠倒的
<tt__> Colin-shzsc: 我的连图像都出不来
<Colin-shzsc> 大多数情况下我那个内置摄像头也是出不了图像的
<tt__> Colin-shzsc: 汗，难道再去买个山寨的
<alvin_rxg1> tt__: windows 下图像是否正常？
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: win下正常
<alvin_rxg1> tt__: `lsusb` => 看是哪个 => 然后去找找应该用哪个驱动
<johann_> 我进那个kubuntu的频道，里面全是英文，看都看不懂
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: Bus 002 Device 009: ID 1871:0306 Aveo Technology Corp.
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: 然后呢
<Aerowolf1> cheese画面颠倒，建议参考http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=299075&view=next
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助！摄像头图像倒转
<alvin_rxg1> 搜 aveo 相关的
<tt__> alvin_rxg1: 找不出来
<johann_> cheese里的特效不是有垂直翻转吗？是不是开了那个哦
<mystical> 各位 请问 日志中“ pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)” 这一句代表什么意思？？？
<tt__> johann_: 我的视频里全是花的，
<johann_> tt__:你看看是你里面特效开了哪些
<yueduz> 请问ubuntu下有播放scf格式视频的软件吗,我一朋友在win下看,ubuntu下能放就过来
<johann_> yueduz:swfdec flash播放器
<yueduz> 是scf
<yueduz> johann_: 不是swf
<johann_> yueduz:哦，嘿嘿，看错了，那你事实firefox
<johann_> yueduz：试试
<alvin_rxg1> scf 是什么格式？
<yueduz> johann_: 不行
<alvin_rxg1> yueduz: http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/scf  确定 scf 是视频格式？
<johann_> yueduz：我也不知道了
<yueduz> alvin_rxg1: 是的
<Kandu> csf 吧？
<yueduz> 咔
<yueduz> 我也晕了,各位
<Kandu> 你朋友看的都是教育內容的吧？
<yueduz> Kandu:是scf
<yueduz> Kandu: 学c语言的
<Kandu> yueduz: linux 下，沒希望的
<johann_> yueduz:没必要非得用那个格式的吧？！
<yueduz> johann_: 我也不知道那是谁录的
<Kandu> 估计就是这个 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/CSF
<johann_> 唉，反正，在linux玩这些就是头痛
<johann_> 不知道，之歌聊天室里有没有高手，把它移植一下
<yueduz> Kandu: CSF格式的文件，是科建公司开发的一种格式文件，一般用于网络大学的视频课件，比较流行，本人很喜欢这种课件，一般学习都是看这种视频，这种格式的优点一是占的空间小，二是清晰。
<jiero> yueduz: nothing for that,
<yueduz> 各位有好的c语言教程推荐吗
<yueduz> 待会儿也让我朋友来体验下irc
<johann_> yueduz：c语言程序设计——现代方法
<mikeee> yueduz, 反正别看谭浩强那本C教程
<zkwlx> 现代方法那个第二版了
<yueduz> 话说他想搞linux也费了不少劲,sis的显卡
<mikeee> yueduz, 活生生的把c变成数学工具
<Aerowolf1> C语言教程多得像牛毛，直接搜索呀
<yueduz> mikeee: 那个太旧了吧
<NoIE> 我是看谭浩强的书长大的。
<mikeee> 如果是编程什么的 感觉看他的教程 用处不大 科研方面就另说了
<johann_> mikeee:我巴不得全都是数学工具，:-)
<johann_> 我觉得最好的还是 那本 现代方法
<Kandu> johann_: 看过其他哪些书呢？
<Aerowolf1> 我们也是用谭老师的那本
<Aerowolf1> 应该是个人水平问题，看得稀里糊涂
<mikeee> Aerowolf1, 貌似是全国i教材 都是那本绿皮书呀
<johann_> Kandu:linux编程白皮书，linux操作系统C语言编程入门，
<Aerowolf1> 不，我们当时还是红皮:-D
<johann_> Kandu:and so on
<mikeee> Aerowolf1, 红皮是c++吧？
<Aerowolf1> 上世纪，98年
<johann_> Kandu:我看的基本上都是关于linux
<mikeee> Aerowolf1, 哦 那俺还上小学类 嘿嘿
<johann_> 遭了，今天这里都没年轻人了
<mikeee> johann_, 多少算年轻？
<johann_> mikeee：30岁一下
<mikeee> 自己感觉海是蓬勃朝气正太一名
<Aerowolf1> 我才30刚过，很老吗？我太伤心了。
<johann_> 呵呵，我都奔三了，你们都不要伤心，我还在陪你们
<mikeee> johann_, 还好 我还算年轻 --22
<johann_> mikeee：我还差3个月就22了
<mikeee> johann_, 我还差7个月 ...:D
<johann_> mikeee：呵呵
<johann_> 朕要就寝了，诸爱卿也早些歇息吧，明晚共商国是
<jyfl987> Aerowolf1: `30还部老？
<yueduz> 我20
<yueduz> 有比我年轻的吗
<zkwlx> 我也20
<yueduz> 各位睡觉都不关电脑吗
<yueduz> 还是说各位都不睡觉
<alvin_rxg1> 有个初中生在呢……
<zkwlx> 不错，我大二了才有第一台电脑
<yueduz> 谁
<zkwlx> yueduz, 记得有个16岁新加坡的哥们
<nigojuju_> 不睡
 * zkwlx 冷啊~
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<zkwlx> DraZet, 你是花和尚吗……
<DraZet> 洒家信道的
<DraZet> 手机就是不方便
<DraZet> 没tab
<zkwlx> 哦，总听鲁智深说洒家
<DraZet> ♂
<DraZet> 呵呵
<DraZet> 好了，下了，睡觉去鸟
<DraZet> 北北
<zkwlx> baibai
<iGnome1> w
<pocoyo> gmlive怎么播放ppstream ?
<NoIE> 放弃，用官方的客户端。
<xiaoy> 用中文怎么说Package Maintainer?
<alvin_rxg1> package 维护者
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, 谢谢啦！
<xiaoy> 我正在编个新的wiki. 是百分一百自由基于ARCH新的GNU/LINUX的版本：）
<xiaoy> 名字叫PARABOLA
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, http://parabolagnulinux.org/testwiki/zh:start
<^k^> ⇪ title: 抛物线 - Parabola GNU/Linux 维基 [Parabola GNU/Linux Wiki]
<alvin_rxg1> 哦，听说过
<xiaoy> 大家来加入这个新的项目，我们需要翻译和拥护者
<xiaoy> *用户
<xiaoy> ：）
<alvin_rxg1> archlinux 的翻译多不？
<xiaoy> 我是在不知道。。。但我知道我们的不多：）
<xiaoy> s/实在/是在
<alvin_rxg1> 中文的很少，还很落后
<xiaoy> 是，其他语言也不多
<xiaoy> 我们需要很多人来参加。。使我们的版本变得更强
<xiaoy> PARABOLA跟ARCH是一模一样
<xiaoy> 就是100%自由
<xiaoy> 没有私人软件
<alvin_rxg1> 没 skype ?
<xiaoy> 你也可以从ARCH迁移到PARABOLA
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, 你好像喜欢用SKYPE，是吗？
<alvin_rxg1> 那不然什么？
<xiaoy> ：）
<xiaoy> 有EKIGA
<xiaoy> 让后。。。当然要看你用SKYPE来干什么
<alvin_rxg1> video + audio
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, http://ekiga.org/
<alvin_rxg1> i know it.
<xiaoy> :)
<alvin_rxg1> sip 排除
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1,skipe你也可以自己用ABS安装
<xiaoy> 但我们的版本是自由的
<alvin_rxg1> xiaoy: 你用 linux 多久了？
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, 很久，你呢？
<alvin_rxg1> 刚两天吧
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, 我明：）
<xiaoy> 新手：）
<xiaoy> 那你用什么？Ubuntu？
<alvin_rxg1> 用 skype 吧，不就是为了 pc2phone么， ekiga 么 带个 sip，没法用，本身协议处理的不完美
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg1, http://www.gnu.org/home.zh-tw.html
<xiaoy> 有时间给它看看
<alvin_rxg1> 看什么，没意思
<xiaoy> 上面的链接
<xiaoy> 我刚刚问你：你用的是什么LINUX的版本？
<alvin_rxg1> archlinux
<xiaoy> 你刚用LINUX两天就用ARCH？？？
<xiaoy> 太早吧
<alvin_rxg1> -.-
<xiaoy> 那好吧，咱们一会再聊我先去吃饭：D
<alvin_rxg1> 哎呀，我这很多非 gpl 非 bsd 非 apache 协议的软件该怎么办～
<knownbad> why fork arch?
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: fsf 狂热者
<knownbad> what's fsf?
<knownbad> free san francisco/
<alvin_rxg1> 可以这样认为
<knownbad> 如果只装 core 就是 free 了。
<knownbad> 其他不 free 的自个装就好了。
<gebjgd> 纯自由软件还真没啥用的
<gebjgd> flash都不行
<knownbad> 闭门造车。
<knownbad> 理想是绝对没错但。。。。。
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 你又调戏小盆友了
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 他比我大……
<knownbad> 他可能是“同志”。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 你怎么知道的？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 他 linux 都用很多年了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 对 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 那我刚用linux 5分钟
<alvin_rxg1> x_X
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 5分钟。。。没有你LINUX用了很长很长时间了。
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 没。我用了一个小时了
<xiaoy> 还有。。。你们那么不喜欢自由软件，那么不喜欢自由思想，你们都很酷！
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 不是，我们更关心日常应用
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 没有flash，没有skype，没有qq，没有pps，是不行的
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 这是你个人的问题
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 不是
<xiaoy> 我不许要FLASH，不需要SKYPE，更不需要pps
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 大家都这样
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 那你如何娱乐？
<xiaoy> bushi
<xiaoy> 不是
<xiaoy> XD
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 娱乐基本靠手？
 * knownbad 有
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 你才靠手
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 哦。你才靠手
<xiaoy> 没生活的小子
<xiaoy> 可悲
<xiaoy> 娱乐自己。。。
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 恩，你有生活
<gebjgd> xiaoy< 嘴巴干净点
<knownbad> 我买过硅胶娃娃。
<xiaoy> knownbad, XD
<knownbad> 其实只是个硅胶的洞洞。  好奇。
<xiaoy> gebjgd, 你先清洁一下你的嘴巴 <gebjgd> xiaoy< 娱乐基本靠手？
<blueghost> 我是个笨蛋
<knownbad> 今天咖啡喝多了。
<^k^>  06:11
<gebjgd> knownbad< 。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 我刚才喝了2杯咖啡
<knownbad> 我喝了麦当劳和星巴克的。
<knownbad> 但是不得已，答应了和同事买早餐。
<Pwnna> 垃圾食品。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 真是纯垃圾食品
<knownbad> 只咖啡？
<knownbad> 只糖分高了些。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 无糖
<gebjgd> knownbad< 咖啡 + 奶
<gebjgd> knownbad< 平时我都是喝铁观音的
<gebjgd> knownbad< 今天喝咖啡是为了睡个好觉
<knownbad> 铁观音好似对胃不好？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 没觉得
<knownbad> 茶或是咖啡我都得加奶，但我又不该喝奶。  真矛盾。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 红茶加奶
<gebjgd> knownbad< 剩下的不加
<knownbad> 我对奶类过敏。
<knownbad> 有没轻量的 stickypad?
<knownbad> 奶奶的, xfce 的 notes 藏到那里？
<knownbad> 找到了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-06
<nigojuju> ubuntuone是不是用python的？
<MeaCulpa> morning
<freeflying> nigojuju: 是的
<xiaofan> 打扰一下。哪位大哥大姐有知道bash shell编程的学习资料吗？初学者学的
<chattan> google shell 脚本	
<xiaofan> chattan: 我当然google了。看看你们收藏了哪些好的学习资料
<chattan> ？
<iFvwm> 论坛有
<xiaofan> chattan: 你有好的bash shell的学习资料么？
<xiaofan> F
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 哪个论坛有好的？
<chattan> google shell 脚本
<iFvwm> 自己看man最好
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 我英语要是有你那么好就没有问题拉
<chattan> xiaofan:
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2009/06/17/shell-script-entry.html
<iFvwm> xiaofan: 你外国人？man都是中文的
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 你用的哪个版本的linux？？？
<iFvwm> lin不需要分版本什么的。安装 manpages-zh 就是。
<xiaofan> chattan:你介绍的网址链接不错 ，谢谢
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 我的全是英语也
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 我去看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<tenzu> roylez: 拜见主席
<roylez> tenzu: 肉身归来否？
<tenzu> roylez: 今年没戏了。。。
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez: 灰常杯具
<roylez> tenzu: 觅食不易阿
<flh> 谁有翻墙的实例啊？
<chattan> 	
<chattan> xiaofan 不用谢
<chattan> xiaofan: 谢谢你送我一个IP
<xiaofan> chattan: 随便拿去
<chattan> xiaofan: 嘿嘿
<chattan> xiaofan: 没事多上上OwnLinux.cn
<xiaofan> chattan: 只怕你没那本事。。^_^
<chattan> xiaofan: 你也可以follow 我  t.sina.com.cn/ownlinux
<xiaofan> chattan: 我没哪个空 。。。其实是没那本事而已
<chattan> xiaofan: 呵呵
<xiaofan> chattan: 我SNAT上网。那IP又不关我的事情
<tenzu> roylez: 今年年底再没戏我就回去找个公司混得了
<iFvwm> 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: morning
<iFvwm> tenzu: 卖了家里的房子，去整容，然后勾一个新加坡的富姐。就不要回来了。
<iFvwm> roylez: 最近干嘛去了
<nigojuju> iFvwm:
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 请教个问题
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 你有共鸣？
<nigojuju> iFvwm: ....
<calebot> 新加坡--
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 现在我的电脑在全速下载，舍友在睡觉
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我想怎么设一个程序
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我一直ping他的地址（静态），如果ping通了，就放首歌什么的
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 通知我，然后我可以调整网速
<iFvwm> 别人醒来，你就停止下载？
<iFvwm> 哦。和我理解的差不多嘛。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 是的，他开机我就限制自己的速度
<iFvwm> 你就ping嘛。
<iFvwm> 或者nmap定时刷。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 可是Ping又不会通知我，还要看
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你给我介绍一个不就得了，省得麻烦
<iFvwm> 刷到ip就播放
<iFvwm> tenzu: 。 给钱
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 这脚本容易搞的。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 有没有什么办法，谢谢啦
<iFvwm> 只是要写。
<iFvwm> 调试下
<xiaofan> chattan: 你拿IP干吗？
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 不会啊，我是想着用管道，如果Ping的结果如何，就mpg123一首歌
<chattan> xiaofan: 晕。。。。开玩笑而已
<chattan> 你这么当真
<xiaofan> chattan: 我还以为你怎么会这么快得到一个人IP
<Kandu> xiaofan: ping 能返回結果的
<chattan> 。。。。。
<Kandu> nigojuju: ^^
<iFvwm> while(1) {nmap -sP 192.168.100.2|grep down; [ $? ] || play xxx.wav && exit;}
<xiaofan> Kandu: 不是这个意思
<iFvwm> 大概这样
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你是龟公么？
<chattan> 。。。
<iFvwm> tenzu: 只要你出钱。我就给你找。
<chattan> 。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan> Kandu: 我内网上互联网哈  不是公网哈
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 你自己看上面的。调试下。
<nigojuju> 非常感谢，是不是192.168.100.2改成他的IP
<iFvwm> 我可没调试的哦。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 只给五毛
<nigojuju> play xxx.wav可以改成 mpg123 abc.mp3
<iFvwm> 那都可以
<iFvwm> 改notify-send也可以
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 好的谢谢，用了这么久了结果现在自己不会写脚本，唉，惭愧啊
<Kandu> xiaofan: 剛剛我是發錯對象了  TT  抱歉
<iFvwm> 你就通过调试这个，慢慢学吧。
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 好，从今天开始就慢慢学，现在才发现bash的强大
<iFvwm> 嗯。支持多学
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 不会学会编程就能自己运行程序
<iFvwm> 你吧while这些去掉。一次一次执行，看结果。调试
<Kandu> iFvwm: 你這命令咋這複雜，直接 ping -c 1 ip地址 && aplay *.wav 不就好了
<iFvwm> ping我很少用。只会nmap。 lol
<iFvwm> nmap可以立刻返回数据
<nigojuju> Kandu: 我是想一直ping哦，我不知道他什么时候开机
<if_else> 各位，有个压缩包里面包含很长的路径 /usr/share/doc/some.html 我只想解压出 .../doc/some.html ,但是解压后会附带 /usr/share 目录
<if_else> 请问如何去掉 /usr/share 目录。保留 doc/some.html ,谢谢
<nigojuju> iFvwm: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting "do")
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 不知道是怎么回事哦
<iFvwm> 你试试那简单的。那是语法错误。while 1 ; do 的语法。我随便写的
<iFvwm> man bash
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 好
<iFvwm> 论坛有吵架帖子了
<flh_> 大家好。闹了一个星期，翻不了啊
<flh_> 不在墙外相见，就在墙内思念
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 还是不行，我不会哦
<nigojuju> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=312943 请大家多多指教
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请教一个简单的脚本，谢谢～
<roylez> iFvwm: 买了台华硕ul30，装了６４位的arch
<roylez> tenzu: ee总是在别人找工作的打劫
<DraZet> roylez:  多少米
<roylez> DraZet: 3699，京东找人代下单的，便宜了５０
<DraZet> o
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 咋过年心情都不好呢？气短。。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我现在还挂在#python-ops里 等他们给我解封 nnd 看到你们这帮带帽子的来火
<nigojuju> iFvwm: 我还是没有解决呀
<iFvwm> 人性决定一切。正如xx说的，你不知道如何检讨自己卑劣的人性。 呵呵
<iFvwm> nigojuju: 帖子有跟的，你看下
<iFvwm> 俗话说，可怜之人，必有可恨之事。 jyf1987
<acacio> 我的kubuntu好多乱码啊怎么办？编辑哪个文件？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那倒是
<Kandu> nigojuju: 我也去跟了一個貼
<acacio> 我的kubuntu好多乱码啊怎么办？编辑哪个文件？帮个忙啊各位。。。
<iFvwm> acacio: 截图看下
<acacio> iFvwm: 好，等 一下。
<jyf1987> 发现GAE可以拿来坐个paste
<nigojuju> Kandu: 谢谢啦
<conanbos> 有没有配置中文langue-zh这些有没有搞好？
<nigojuju> Kandu: 可是那个IP加到哪里啊？
<Kandu> nigojuju: ./腳本名 ip 歌曲地址
<nigojuju> 哇
<nigojuju> Kandu: 好！
<acacio> iFvwm: 网上看到说要看locale里面的内容，但是我sudo kate locale打开的是空的。
<acacio> conanbos: 我说的就是这个啊，就是不知道编辑哪个文件。
<conanbos> 这不是文件，你得apt-get 安装
<acacio> locale是软件？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 你既然有 mplayer 了，就把  aplay $2 換成 mplayer $2 吧，支持的音頻格式要多很多  :)
<conanbos> 我。。。无语，locale是本地配置
<conanbos> 显示的命令不是文件
<acacio> conanbos: 我安装了，打开的还是空文件。
<nigojuju> Kandu: 太棒了！
<nigojuju> Kandu: 非常感谢！虽然我看不懂，呵呵
<nigojuju> Kandu: 这样我以后掌握对方开机停止下载就容易多了
<conanbos> 你直接执行locale是什么？
<conanbos> 呼叫EE啊姨，我没法说了。。。。
<nigojuju> Kandu: 你里面设置的应该是不成功的话就每五秒Ping一次对吗？
<acacio> 最后一行lc_all=后面没有内容
<acacio> 其它对的。
<conanbos> 其它后面是什么？
<acacio> language=zh_cn
<lindows915> 很早已經就想問了，每次都給搞忘。為什麼現在forum.ubuntu.org.cn當年默哀呀？
<Kandu> nigojuju: 嗯
<nigojuju> Kandu: 谢谢啦！
<lindows915> Kandu>> 很早已經就想問了，每次都給搞忘。為什麼現在forum.ubuntu.org.cn常年默哀呀？
<roylez> iFvwm: http://www.360buy.com/product/294451.html
<iFvwm> roylez: touchpad怎么是歪的
<roylez> iFvwm: 你哪里看到是歪的
<roylez> iFvwm: 还成不？
<iFvwm> 这完了，吹这么多功能，你上lin就都没驱动了
<roylez> iFvwm: 我已经把系统装好了阿，全部都驱动了
<iFvwm> 就是不在中间。
<iFvwm> 那色彩的，你安装了啥， win7?
<roylez> iFvwm: 唯一让我郁闷了的是，glxgears居然只有几百...早知就买个带独立显卡的了
<roylez> iFvwm: archlinux 64
<iFvwm> Splendid 靓彩技术
<iFvwm> 说这个呢
<iFvwm> 人脸识别技术 也没驱动吧
<roylez> 这些阿，我都无视了
<Kandu> lindows915: 啥默哀？
<roylez> 我主要看中的是价格，大小，以及电池
<lindows915> Kandu>> 就是怎麼還是黑白的，原來不是黃色調的嗎？
<Kandu> roylez: 那 glxgears 貌似和顯卡無關，只和 cpu 速度有關
<iFvwm> intel显卡？
<lindows915> iFvwm>> ee知道嗎？
<roylez> iFvwm: 对
<iFvwm> 这还可以，intel的，融合比较好
<iFvwm> lindows915: 啥。网速？
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 不是，forum.ubuntu.org.cn現在還是黑白的。
<roylez> Kandu: glxgears是个很不好的测试软件，但是好装，其他的懒得测
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 我這都重裝系统好多次了，天天都是黑白的。
<iFvwm> lindows915: .. 只是浏览器黑白？
<iFvwm> roylez: 你有钱了嘛
<lindows915> iFvwm>> forum.ubuntu.org.cn 整個的色調。
<iFvwm> lindows915: 只是论坛？
<roylez> iFvwm: 没有阿，这个还不如你家的灯贵
<iFvwm> 去个人设置里面，换个主题试试。 lindows915
<iFvwm> roylez: 啥哦。
<lindows915> iFvwm>> 這樣。
<roylez> iFvwm: 4700的灯
<iFvwm> 那送你，反正基本没开。卸下了3/4的灯泡了。
<roylez> iFvwm: 你卖掉把钱汇给我，正好平了买笔记本的帐目了
<iFvwm> 贱卖？那不值钱了的
<iFvwm> roylez: 我现在喜欢台式机。开机关机快。
<iFvwm> 不喜欢本本了
<roylez> iFvwm: 你有钱了嘛
<roylez> 没家没窝的人，用本本最好了
<iFvwm> 那是便宜些的
<iFvwm> 你不是三窟嘛。。
<roylez> 去去
<iFvwm> roylez: 我要买手机微距镜，你帮我买一个不。
<roylez> iFvwm: 没听说过这东西，给个链接？
<iFvwm> roylez: taobao有，上海的本地
<iFvwm> http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%CA%D6%BB%FA%CE%A2%BE%E0%BE%B5&keyword=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&atype=&tracelog=&sourceid=tb.index
<roylez> iFvwm: taobao有你自己订阿
<flh> m翻过没有啊？。。。我只是想能多goole一点内容
<flh> iFvwm: 在线代理的广告好多啊。是不是这样？
<mikeee>        flh 我给你个我自己架的http://www.chengxiaos.info/daili/
<mikeee> flh, 错了.....忘了 上星期换vps的时候 没备份那个代理程序
<iamfbi>  这里有没人会修主板的？
<beforeraining> 大家好！我在RAR文件上右键选择“解压缩到此处“，
<beforeraining> 系统会调用默认的归档管理器解压文件。
<beforeraining> 但是解压的结果却全是乱码。
<beforeraining> 为了解决这个问题，我安装了不少包括rar、unrar、7z等，
<beforeraining> 情况并没有解决。
<^k^> beforeraining:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<beforeraining> 大家好！我在RAR文件上右键选择“解压缩到此处“，系统会调用默认的归档管理器解压文件。但是解压的结果却全是乱码。为了解决这个问题，我安装了不少包括rar、unrar、7z等，情况并没有解决。但是我在终端里使用7z e filename命令解压，却能正常解压。这是怎么回事呢？
<lainme> beforeraining: 删掉rar和unrar
<beforeraining> lainme：删掉？在我使用7z命令之后，右键菜单里出现了“用7z打开”，但是选这个命令却没有任何反应。
<lainme> beforeraining: 删掉后归档管理器会自动调用7z
<beforeraining> lainme：好的，我先试试。
<flh> muxueqz: 我用在线代理，广告太多啊，有好点儿的法子？
<roylez> flh: 忍
<beforeraining> lainme：好了，谢谢lainme的提示！
<beforeraining> 什么是在线代理？
<flh> beforeraining: http://www.dailiav.com/ 这个是
<beforeraining> flh：明白了，是不是就是跟用代理服务器上QQ差不多？
<flh> beforeraining: 我是想翻，可翻不来啊
<beforeraining> flh：翻墙？我也不会，老听人说翻墙翻墙的，却不知道什么个事。
<NoIE> 刚刚ubuntu死机了，郁闷。。。
<beforeraining> NoIE：我的Ubuntu一运行Wine的程序就会死……
<NoIE> beforeraining: 我是在运行一个3D建模软件的时候死机的，wine的确容易死机。
<beforeraining> NoIE：可能你的机器配置太低了吧，3D要求很高啊
<Kandu> 低配置會導致死機？
<NoIE> beforeraining: 运气问题，以前做很大的模型都没有死机，今天就是制作一个窗户。
<beforeraining> Kandu：应该是吧，机器差了忙不过来啊
<beforeraining> NoIE：嗯，同感，有时候开个小程序都会死的。我不会做3D所以也没遇到过你的情况……
<beforeraining> .ICEauthority文件是干什么用的？我下载了OpenOffice的最新版，自己装上之后，每次重启都会说不能update这个文件。
<NoIE> 现在显示屏有轻微的花屏，显卡的温度是37度，不知道是热到了还是冻到了。
<flh> NoIE: 哈哈，什么冻着了？
<beforeraining> NoIE：应该不是热着了吧，热了电脑不是会自动断电的？
<NoIE> flh: 花屏会不会是因为显卡温度过低？
<flh> NoIE: 可能还是驱动吧
<NoIE> flh: 怎么办？
<flh> NoIE: 重新安装驱动试试。
<NoIE> 哇。。。现在我的屏幕满屏都是小星星。。。不知道截图能不能截的下来。
<flh> 可以截
<NoIE> flh: 真的，为什么花屏都能截下来？
<flh> 有视频信号，我想就可以
<xiaofan> 嗨  各位好。请问谁会iptables这条规则怎么写？我今天用了一下tcpkill这个工具，他主要的作用就是可以kill掉整个局域网或者某一个机子tcp链接。可以让他无法上网，80端口就是http服务吧？tcp传输是吧？（我废话）。那么请问，为了防止别人kill我的tcp链接。那么如何写这个iptables规则防止呢？？？
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<jyf1987> 哪个人玩cython的?
<CyrusYzGTt> python聽說過也跟GAE用過
<beforeraining> .ICEauthority文件是干什么用的？我下载了OpenOffice的最新版和高中Office，自己装上之后，每次启动，在进入桌面之彰，都会提示说不能update这个文件。
<beforeraining> 说错了，是永中Office。
<OT_iux> 估计是正版验证？
<beforeraining> OT_iux：不清楚，不知道是openoffice的问题，还是永中的问题，因为两个是一块装的
<OT_iux> 我的Ooo是系统自带的
<OT_iux> 永中是官网的试用版
<OT_iux> 似乎没见到过ICEauthority这个东西
<beforeraining> 我是下载的OOo的最新的，原来系统自带的也还在。永中是下载的2010试用版
<OT_iux> 要么你试着把openoffice快速启动的开机启动选项关掉
<OT_iux> 额，两个版本！？
<beforeraining> 这个文件在/home/我的用户名/.ICEauthority
<beforeraining> 是啊，不过新版本不能自己添加到menu，说是有冲突
<beforeraining> 好，我试试
<OT_iux> 你把各种版本的openoffice都卸载掉，用ppa装新版的openoffice罢。
<OT_iux> 或者那个LibreOffice分支也不错，也有PPA
<beforeraining> 我没有PPA的地址……
<beforeraining> 开机快速启动在哪里设置啊？
<OT_iux> 工具 选项 Openoffice.org 内存
<beforeraining> 没有啊……
<xiaofan> 还是换成最新版的吧 我的就是   只是比微软的差那么一点点的速度而已
<OT_iux> http://wowubuntu.com/libreoffice-ppa.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » LibreOffice 推出 Ubuntu PPA Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<xiaofan> 哎   老外的irc频道一点都不活跃  还是中国好阿
<beforeraining> 我装的OOo就是最新的啊……
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<OT_iux> xiaofan: 人家那边现在是半夜
<OT_iux> xiaofan: 你半夜过去看，可活跃了……
<FrankLv> 我putty登录某台服务器发现可以操作的面很小，$LINES (23) $COLUMNS (80) 的值比我putty的要小。这样我运行命令或者vi都很不方便。
<FrankLv> ssh过去时这些环境变量没过去么？或者我可以目标服务器上设置吗？export LINES/COLUMNS是没有用的，用stty？
<xiaofan> OT_iux: 哦 忘了
<OT_iux> FrankLv:  没试过putty……
<xiaofan> O
<xiaofan> OT_iux: 你会iptables不？
 * OT_iux 其实是刚用Linux不久的新人……
 * OT_iux 躲到墙后
<OT_iux> iptables是啥@@
 * FrankLv 看上去stty是出路～
<xiaofan> OT_iux: 我晕了
 * NoIE 悄悄地在OT_iux所躲的墙上写一个大大的“拆”字。
 * CyrusYzGTt 再寫個“爆”
<imdiot> 兄弟们 有谁知道git的文件名编码问题怎么搞么……
<CyrusYzGTt> 用convmv吧？？
<imdiot> windows呢……
<xiaofan> 你们说  在老外的irc里，怎么打招呼？
<DraZet> hi  或者 hello
<xiaofan> DraZet: 适合全部的？和多人的
<DraZet> xiaofan: 去#ubuntu 看看就知道了 差不多吧
<DraZet> hi guys
<DraZet> hi budy
<DraZet> 像我这样的比较特殊的打招呼的方式比较少
<xiaofan> DraZet: 呵呵   谢谢
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<xiaofan> DraZet: 这样和老外打招呼？？？？
<DraZet> xiaofan: hi就行
<xiaofan> DraZet: 你英语几级？
<DraZet> xiaofan: 4级 怎么了
<DraZet> xiaofan: 英语不在级数 多练吧 没事就背单词神码的 肯定有用
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥
<xiaofan> DraZet: 单词神码？？？/我什么都没有。水平还是初中一年级上学期的水平也
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 嚓 洒家纯爷们
<xiaofan> DraZet: 前几个月背了很多计算机单词。语法就不想学。太痛苦了 。那痛苦劲真是无法可说
<DraZet> xiaofan: 那你完了
<xiaofan> DraZet: 不过计算机单词我倒是很容易背下来。看一眼就会记下来
<DraZet> xiaofan: 过来人给你个建议，没事多背几个单词，比会神码c，c++，java的强多了
<xiaofan> DraZet: 被单词没问题。但是语法呢？？？？
<DraZet> xiaofan: 背课文
<rokite> 好卡的网络啊
<DraZet> xiaofan: 语法难么？我觉得语法不难，背多了课文，自己就会了，很自然的事情
<DraZet> xiaofan: 你去把新概念3～4背下来，一切ok
<xiaofan> DraZet: 超级难 。我学linux的简直就是轻松。可语法是我心中的痛。
<xiaofan> DraZet: 新'概念？你确定有用？
<DraZet> xiaofan: 有用啊 我现在还在背呢
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 英语？
<OT_iux> 关键在兴趣
<OT_iux> 不过科学证明强迫死记硬背也可以……就是很痛苦
<rokite> 话说我现在还不会英语
<DraZet> rokite: 学日语的？
<GodKiller> 00
<rokite> 目前只会讲国语。
<rokite> 不会其他
<DraZet> ro
<DraZet> rokite: 多大？
<rokite> 35了
<DraZet> rokite: 哦 好吧 知道了
<rokite> 大家都用什么发行版？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora14
<rokite> 我以前用slackware
<rokite> 现在用ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 我以前用fedora13
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在用fedora14
<DraZet> 什么发行版能支持我的笔记本就用什么发行版 不过用大便系列的比较顺手
<nsdy> Linux下.NET开发工具 Mono 2.8.2 发布  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/01/mono-2-8-2/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下 .NET 开发工具 Mono 2.8.2 发布 : OSMSG
<nsdy> Linux下越野摩托车游戏  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/01/mad-skills-motocross/
<CyrusYzGTt> nsdy§ ，，，，，啊！哦！嗯！
<iamfbi> 笔记本拔掉电源，不能切换到电池放电状态，有啥办法？能手动切换，或手动检测吗？
<nsdy> 精致的暗色Gnome主题：Atolm http://www.osmsg.com/2011/01/dark-gnome-theme-atolm/
<nsdy> 干净清爽的 Gnome 主题：Borderless elementary  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/01/gnome-theme-borderless-elementary/
<gebjgd> iamfbi< powermanager
<iamfbi> powermanager 能干什么，我有装它啊
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 我用laptop mode， gnome-powermanager
<iamfbi> laptop mode是没有界面配置的吧，听说laptop mode跟PM有冲突？我现在用PM的什么功能来修改硬盘APM
<flh_> nsdy: 既然 linux 了，就不要gnome吧
<mikeee> flh_, 不要gnome要啥？其他的都不好看~
<flh_> mikeee: 我用fluxbox作窗口管理器
<iFvwm> e17
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 我这里没冲突
<flh_> gebjgd:  你开个讲座吧，让我们学会翻墙，？
<gebjgd> flh_< 我不会翻墙
<gebjgd> flh_< 我也不需要翻墙
<gebjgd> flh_< 我就会游水
<flh_> gebjgd:  哈哈，你会爬墙吧
<iFvwm> 是钻洞吧
<gebjgd> flh_< 我走水路
<flh_> 对mm
<gebjgd> 游水
<flh_> 带大家走走喽
<gebjgd> 你富了，你也带大家富吧
<iFvwm> 有啥好玩的没。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> iFvwm< 有。Yo! Frankie
<flh_> gebjgd: 明白，
<iamfbi> 可有人知道，笔记本切换电池放电，还是电源供电状态，是什么功能实现的，在哪里可以配置
<iFvwm> 那不好玩
<gebjgd> iFvwm< 挺好的阿
<gebjgd> iFvwm< kof 97 - 2002
<iFvwm> iamfbi: 那是acpi的功能
<iFvwm> gebjgd: .. kof..
<flh_> iamfbi: 去掉交流电，就是放电啊
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 对，acpi也要装
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来晒太阳
<iFvwm> happyaron:
<iamfbi> 是放电，但是软件并不有检测到，还以为是电源供电
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 神都和你说了
<flh_> iamfbi: 我的conky能反应出来
<iamfbi> 神和我说是，是抬举还是。。？
<iFvwm> iamfbi: 啥软件。执行 acpi -b看下
<iFvwm> flh_: conky的不准的
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 看吧。以后别乱说话
<flh_> iFvwm: 这也可能，一般的参考就可以吧，我觉得
<iamfbi> 居然揭示我ACPI没安装，不是默认安装的么
<iFvwm> 啥系统
<iamfbi> 我？UB1004
<iFvwm> 那安装下
<iFvwm> roylez: 乐
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: MeaCulpa 请我喝过咖啡了
<flh_> iamfbi: 为什么一定要看电源壮态？
<iamfbi> 拔掉电源总是要等一分钟左右才会切换回来，有时根本就不会切换
<iamfbi> 切换为电源状态会更改设置，让电池工作久一点，没电的时候有提示并自动关机，不然直接断电的
<iFvwm> roylez: MeaCulpa.. 是男人还是女人啊
<roylez> iFvwm: 你太无聊了
<MeaCulpa> >
<iFvwm> 喝咖啡，通常是男女关系。钓鱼时候，才。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/cxZ81.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上发现一组姜文老婆周韵早年拍摄的一组广告，与其搭档的是大名鼎鼎的梁朝伟，香艳激情无比。这就解了我看《让子弹飞》之疑：为啥姜文饰的张麻子，要莫名其妙出现一个把手放刘嘉玲胸上长达一分钟的摸胸场景。姜文小设合理摸胸，男人报仇十年不晚，就是牛B！
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 试过就知道
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> 刘大姐姿色差了点
<iFvwm> 94
<MeaCulpa> 姜文老婆以前不是法国人么
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 而且早就被xx了
<MeaCulpa> 刘大姐太丑，尤其那个鼻子...
<MeaCulpa> 香港看来是缺资源的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: notes & sametime 烂得一塌糊涂
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/By7Yf.jpg  图中有一个男人，找出来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 必须的
<nsdy> <flh_> 额 说的那个？
<MeaCulpa> 1号
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 都是男人扮的。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....这个是我猜的好不好
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ...专业点行不...
 * MeaCulpa 女人最重要的还是p股，其他都是浮云，只有p股才是所有哺乳动物关注的重点
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎还真的不能排除这种可能
<MeaCulpa> 当然人类在直立行走之后，p股作用小了很多
<iamfbi> 让子弹飞 看了一下，不咋的，想站着赚钱不是那么容易啊
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 不過，8號的基因是女人，身體是男人
<MeaCulpa> 最恶心的还是这类日系表情，一下子把性征磨灭了，看了完全没想法
<iamfbi> 刚才你们说的哪个是神，linux技术很高还是咋的？
<MeaCulpa> 撇嘴，做很二的手势，瞪大眼，等等
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 你不是用gentoo的么
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 怎么又用ubuntu了
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ ..就是那個ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<iamfbi> 我从来没用过gentoo，你大概是记错人了吧
<iamfbi> UB商店最近没什么东西卖了
<iamfbi> 本来想买个帽子
<flh> gebjgd: 翻不是全国人民的事，如果大家都能，那么就9$？
<flh> 山里的雪莲花
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 知道鸡蛋的事情了吧
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不敢吃了
<alvin_rxg> 好久没吃鸡蛋了，过两天去买
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 还买？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 二恶英
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，我是毒大的
<plugandplay> 你好
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该改名叫    不被ee踢不舒服斯基
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥，irc不能改中文名的
<iamfbi> 鸡蛋又有什么事了？
<zkwlx> 鸡蛋一块钱一个……
<sitaback> 8块钱一斤
<happyaron> zhuchx: 你是哪的？
<happyaron> sitaback: 你呢？
<sitaback> happyaron: 郑州
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/VFBLN.gif
<happyaron> sitaback: 杯具。
<sitaback> happyaron: 为啥？
<happyaron> sitaback: 好贵啊。
<sitaback> happyaron: 不是，上面有人说鸡蛋1块一个，那么就是八块钱一斤，我这里一般在4.5左右
<happyaron> 哦。
<cfy> T
<cfy> 都过年去了?
<cfy> >x
<cfy> Maskray 你们什么时侯放假?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我已经放了。。
<cfy> MaskRay
<cfy> 厄，真爽……
<cfy> 那几号开学?
<cfy> …无聊
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道。。
<cfy> Maskray 那你啥时开学?
<cfy> …
<cfy> 咋没聊天和讨论问题的了?
<if_else> 各位，ssh 的TCPkeeplive 和 ServerAliveInterval
<if_else> 原理不同？
<if_else> 谢谢
<cfy> tcp?
<cfy> 管tcp的干啥呢?
<if_else> c
<cfy> 哦
<myke_> openntpd好还是ntp好
<if_else> cfy: 兄台，tcpkeepalive 是什么作用
<cfy> 两个层次的东西
<myke_> ntpd
<cfy> 不清楚，你翻翻书
<myke_> OpenNTPD && ntpd
<cfy> google
<cfy> 厄，perl和apple的关系不好阿
<cfy> 无聊中
<DraZet> iMac 27inch
<myke_> ntfs-3g是强大
<mengfei> test
<pocoyo> mengfei: 这个国家最让我心悸的，不是国家机器任意妄为地作恶，而是占据主流力量的普通人纷纷告诉你：这个国家就是这样的，你改变不了的，习惯了就行。他们可能是你的同学，同事，朋友，亲人，爱人。只要自己不被伤害，他们可以容忍任何人被伤害。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 人性就是如此
<Freebuilder> 人瘦了，穿风衣能好看吗？
<mengfei>  是机器人吧，
<Kandu> jyf1987: 小孩子才這樣
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不懂事的大人也這樣
<mengfei> 瘦了才好看一点啊，只要不是太瘦
<jyf1987> Kandu: 民主的制度也是出于维护自身利益出发的  不是谁突然良心发现搞出来的
<myke_> Google是否又很难上了？
<mengfei> 我还刚用过google
<mengfei> 好的
<myke_> mengfei: 现在我好像只能Google SSL了
<DraZet> 那个租77块钱房子的人被人肉了
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 看過了，是個有錢人的旅行家
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 给了diang一个有力的耳光
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ s/diang/???/
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 故意写成这样的 怕ofan看明白
<myke_> MaskRay: 你是否研究过grub?
<MaskRay> myke_: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 哦，‘
<myke_> grub可以模拟BIOS?
<mengfei> 不可以吧
<myke_> mengfei: Windows7的破解就是grub模拟BIOS
<myke_> mengfei: grub中acpi指令，我不知道
<myke_> rootnoverity在grub2中对应什么
<beforeraining> 我用Empathy登录上了校内通，也能收到别人给我发的消息，但就是读取不了好友列表，显示离线好友时也没有。这个问题怎么解决啊？
<GANN> 大家好，看看我的IP位置在哪
<pocoyo> GANN: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Warm_HUG> fvck ,charset is not utf.8
<beforeraining> 大家好！我用Empathy登录上了校内通，也能收到别人给我发的消息，但就是读取不了好友列表，显示离线好友时也没有。这个问题怎么解决啊？
<pocoyo> beforeraining: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<beforeraining> 谢谢！这个教程我已经下了看了，里面没有关于Empathy的解决方法……
<happyaron> beforeraining: 给wzzsyqa@gmail.com发个邮件问问，他好像在用。
<happyaron> beforeraining: 或者他可能在用pidgin，比较类似
<beforeraining> 好的，谢谢！
<myke_> beforeraining: 校内可以用pidgin登录，XMGG
<myke_> beforeraining: XMPP
<myke_> beforeraining: XMPG还是什么的，忘了
<beforeraining> 我试试吧，以前在windows上用过pidgin
<beforeraining> 应该是XMPP吧
<myke_> beforeraining: 哦
<myke_> beforeraining: G和P我搞不清楚
<beforeraining> myke_：见了知道是什么就行啊
<iBacchus> 大家好啊，我vim里面移动会花屏啊，全是j啊k啊我移动到哪里，哪里就出现
<pocoyo> iBacchus: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<myke_> iBacchus: 用xterm?
<iBacchus> gnome-terminal
<iBacchus> 我开始以为我驱动不行，后来看看是对啊
<iBacchus> 怎么回事呢？
<iBacchus> 各位大大给个说法啊
<iBacchus> 。。。。
<happyaron> iBacchus: vim装啥插件了？
<iBacchus> N多插件
<iBacchus> 你觉得是什么插件的问题？
<happyaron> iBacchus: 全禁了看看还花不
<gzk> 谁能帮我看看这段自述说的安装方法。我看了半天，到后半部就不知道怎么弄了，是一个有关nginx反向代理的软件。先谢谢了。https://github.com/observerss/rproxy#readme
<iBacchus> 晕，看来还真是插件的问题
<myke_> 偶还没用插件
<iBacchus> bufexplorer.vim  command-t.vim  fuf.vim  mru.vim  snipMate.vim  surround.vim  yankring.vim
<iBacchus> 这几个
<happyaron> iBacchus: 我都没用过，实在不行穷举法实验
<happyaron> 我就一个插件
<iBacchus> 现在重新装一下啊，这下插件我用很久了
<mayli> 提问：我想给笔记本装个内存，现在是有个劲芯的ddr2 667，我是买个金士顿的呢还是再买个劲芯的？
<happyaron> iBacchus: 一个一个装，看哪个出问题。
<happyaron> mayli: 买一样的。
<mayli> happyaron: 额，那我就听你的了，俩臭皮匠也许能比较和谐
<iBacchus> ubuntu的包总是比较慢一点，像vim7.3出这么久了，源上还是7.2的
<happyaron> iBacchus: ubuntu是archive freeze的。
<happyaron> iBacchus: 不进行大版本升级
<iBacchus> archive freeze?何解？
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: kk@ub1:~$ vim --version
<iIlL10oO> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3 (2010 Aug 15, compiled Dec  9 2010 17:35:43)
<iBacchus> 你是自己编译的吧？
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 我是 11.04 的 ubuntu
<iBacchus> 怎么默认没有ruby的支持呢？
<iBacchus> 哦，难怪，我是10.10
<iIlL10oO> Description:    Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<iIlL10oO> Release:        11.04
<iBacchus> 我刚才以为我重新apt-get install vim就有ruby支持了，想不到还是没有
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: vim-full 才有
<iBacchus> vim vim-common vim-gnome vim-gui-common vim-runtime vim-tiny
<iBacchus> 这些个包
<iBacchus> 我最烦就是ubuntu的包了
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 哦,那就没有了. python默认就有,很多软件用python的
<iBacchus> 有时候dev包没装又一大堆问题
<iBacchus> vim-full有ruby支持？
<iBacchus> 晕，根本没vim-full
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 安装 ruby-full 就有
<iBacchus> 有这个包还是不行
<iBacchus> libruby1.8 libtcltk-ruby libtcltk-ruby1.8 rake ruby ruby-dev ruby-elisp ruby-full ruby1.8 ruby1.8-dev ruby1.8-elisp rubybook rubygems rubygems1.8
<iBacchus> 这是我系统里所有含ruby字项的包了
<iBacchus> 奶奶滴。。。
<iIlL10oO> ruby-full
<iBacchus> ruby-full貌似没显示出来
<iBacchus> libruby1.8 libtcltk-ruby libtcltk-ruby1.8 rake ri ri1.8 ruby ruby-dev ruby-elisp ruby-full ruby1.8 ruby1.8-dev ruby1.8-elisp rubybook rubygems rubygems1.8
<iBacchus> 其中有ruby-full
<iBacchus> 奶奶滴，难道要我自己编译？
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: vim里不能用ruby ?
<iBacchus> iIlL10oO: 你的vim compiled with ruby?
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 当然
<iBacchus> vim --version |grep ruby
<iBacchus> 晕，我的就没有
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ vim --version | grep ruby
<iIlL10oO> +python/dyn +python3/dyn +quickfix +reltime +rightleft +ruby +scrollbind +signs
<iBacchus> 你vim是怎么装的？
<iBacchus> 自己编译的？
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 默认的,我是 11.04
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install vim-*
<iBacchus> 哦，对哦，那你给我你的源，我也升级到11.04算了
<iBacchus> 11.04叫什么名字？
<iBacchus> 我163的源
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 换源升级容易出问题,我是 server 版本,远程 ssh 玩的
<iIlL10oO> Description:    Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<iIlL10oO> Release:        11.04
<iBacchus> 容易出什么问题？
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 软件不兼容之类的
<iBacchus> 我以前试过从6.10升了几级貌似也没事啊
<mrdirtft> 为什么我的ubuntu 10.10 不提醒有新电邮，有人有同样的问题吗？
<iBacchus> 不过升级这个真是头大，没一个发布做得好的
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 上滚动发行版贝
<iBacchus> 怎么上？
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 你是說Arch、Gentoo一類的？
<iBacchus> 我也用过arch啊
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 是阿
<iBacchus> 曾经很喜欢，用了大概一两年的样子
<iBacchus> 但是每次pacman -Syu都会出问题
<iBacchus> 比ubuntu还惨
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 从来没出过问题
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 机品不好
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 你更新頻率多高？
<iBacchus> 也不是很高，一段时间一次吧
<iBacchus> 遇到一两次事故就基本不怎么更新了
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 我的感覺是玩滾動的要經常更新，不知道你怎麼看。\
<gebjgd> lindows915< 基本上经常更新
<iBacchus> 不过arch的好处是都是源代码，比较好，个人还是挺喜欢arch的
<iBacchus> 只不过太要折腾了，年龄大了，折腾不起了
<gebjgd> iBacchus< arch是2进制
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 都是源码的是gentoo
<iBacchus> 你没用abs装东西？
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 不用abs
<iBacchus> 终于弄好了ruby支持了
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 有bin不用，上什么源码。那还不如直接gentoo呢
<iIlL10oO> iBacchus: 怎么弄的?
<iBacchus> 应该是我用rvm的原因
<iBacchus> 我装rvm在系统上，没装在我家里
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 要玩ABS的話還是玩Gentoo吧。
<iBacchus> gentoo用了很短的时间
<iBacchus> gentoo算是比较牛逼的。。。
<iBacchus> 不过我现在没什么时间玩这个，就找个简单的ubuntu用着了
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 一般吧，像我這樣的白痴都玩過 Gentoo。這東西和牛不牛逼沒有太大關係的吧。
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 用 Ubuntu 也有很多高手呀。
<iBacchus> 思想牛嘛，呵呵
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 確實，當初能想到這麼做的那位，包括 FreeBSD Ports 系统的開發人員確實都很強。
<lindows915> mrdirtft 走了……悲劇。
<iBacchus> arch是minimalist...
<iBacchus> 比较和我性格
<iBacchus> freebsd的话，现在工作天天在用，有时候也觉得很烦
<iBacchus> 很多东西和linux有细微的差别
<iBacchus> 以前基本上都用这里的东西http://suckless.org/
<iBacchus> 呵呵，wm 用awesome
<iBacchus> 还用过一段时间xmonad
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 你們用的東西都太強大了……
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 鄙人還是老土鳖似的用着KWin和Metacity這樣的。
<iBacchus> 呵呵
<iBacchus> 试试就喜欢了
<iBacchus> 我第一眼看到xmonad，真是很奇怪的，为什么会有人用这么奇怪的东东
<iBacchus> 后来就非常喜欢了，以至于现在我用ubuntu的看东西的时候，总是在心里埋怨为什么上下两个横条总是占据我的屏幕
<iBacchus> 他们应该识趣的躲开才对
<iBacchus> 用tiling wm就不会有这样的困惑
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome是可以自己DIY的。。。
<caleb-> suckless++
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 是完全不用任何面板的是吧？
<lindows915> iBacchus>> xmonad這樣的。
<freeflying> caleb-: 你们年三十晚上吃啥
<caleb-> freeflying: 除夕？台湾没特别的饮食规矩
<caleb-> freeflying: 说是围炉，其实常常连火锅都没有
<freeflying> caleb-: 原住民呢
<caleb-> 原住民不过除夕的
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> 年三十，台湾有没有看日本台的习惯?
<caleb-> 不过这年头都受汉人影响了
<caleb-> cfy: 看红白的很多
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 給我op,我會把ee踢走
<caleb-> 红白歌合战，在台湾可以播好几天
<cfy> 红白是啥?
<caleb-> 元旦/除夕/新年
<huangg> caleb-: 台湾哪儿的~居然会简体
<cfy> 哦
<void1> 台湾是看日本红白吗？
<caleb-> cfy: 日本贺岁必看节目
<gebjgd> 从不看日剧的路过
<caleb-> 日本红白一般有 40~60% 收视率，在台湾也很受欢迎的
<void1> 现在日本也渐渐不看红白啦
<gebjgd> 美剧牛逼
<void1> 就像中国人不看春晚一样
<cfy> 哦，听说了。我手机，不方便补全
<caleb-> 日本晚上娱乐少，通常都是看电视
<huangg> void1: 春晚真恶心
<huangg> caleb-: 问你呢~台湾哪儿人呢，会简体来着
<void1> 不过我也喜欢看红白 :D
<freeflying> huangg: 春晚是啥
<huangg> freeflying: 春节联欢晚会
<caleb-> huangg: 输入法可以简繁切换的
<iBacchus> lindows915: 才看到
<iBacchus> 你是说panel吗？
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 是。
<freeflying> huangg: :)
<huangg> freeflying: 就是cctv1请一些很恶俗的人，演绎出歌颂祖国的主流晚会
<cfy> 恶心也得看…想不出干啥，除了一家人一起看春晚
<iBacchus> xmonad这种wm，你不用担心这个，你只要配置layout就好了
<huangg> caleb-: 台湾哪儿的呢 好奇西
<iBacchus> 甚至基本上都不用配的
<freeflying> huangg: I'm kidding, I stopped to watch it 12 yrs ago
<lindows915> void1>> 紅白嗎？今年我又是只看Nana。
<gebjgd> huangg< 你太out了
<gebjgd> huangg< 大陆人可以用繁体
<caleb-> huangg: 台湾在这挂马的很多啊
<iBacchus> ？？？？
<iBacchus> 大家都说什么了啊
<gebjgd> huangg< 台湾省同胞可以上简体
<iBacchus> 谁是台湾人啊？
<gebjgd> huangg< 老外可以说中文
<iBacchus> 快来解放我们啊，哈哈
<gebjgd> huangg< 大陆仔可以说流利的英文
<lindows915> caleb->> 你是臺灣的嗎？
<gebjgd> huangg< 你个富翁之乡的人如此的迂腐
<iBacchus> 台湾仔能说英文的多了
<huangg> gebjgd: - -够了，我懂 他还没回答台湾哪里人呢
<iBacchus> ：）
<lindows915> void1>> 本來想看個Angela Aki，結果上厕所上沒有了……
<cfy> 台湾省?你带个省，人家没意见么
<iBacchus> 完了，看到个台湾人，大家都热疯了
<huangg> gebjgd: ....- -你是我的冤家请来损我的吗
<lindows915> huangg>> 是。
<lindows915> huangg>> 我請的。
<lindows915> huangg>> 樓下，你有什麼意見？
<huangg> lindows915: 台灣人的台不是你那個太
<huangg> 台
<huangg> lindows915: 你那輸入法out了
<lindows915> huangg>> 你錯了，最新教育部是有要求改成臺的。
<lindows915> huangg>> 只是多數沒有習慣而已。
<gebjgd> huangg< 我一直是你的冤家
<lindows915> huangg>> 我才收到通知要這麼改的。
 * huangg 今天晚上這是怎麽了
<huangg> lindows915: 您也是民國友人？
<lindows915> huangg>> 不是，大陸人士。
<huangg> gebjgd: 冤枉阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 臺灣才對，這個是太上天朝育人部規定的
<iBacchus> 。。。。
<iBacchus> 臺灣是对的
<lindows915> huangg>> 看，不行了吧。
<huangg> lindows915:  我錯了 T T，批判我吧
<iBacchus> 我真是喜欢繁体字一些
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝規定的是台湾
<gebjgd> huan
<iBacchus> 简体字太烂了
<huangg> gebjgd: ?
<reiv> 繁体字应该很难写吧
<gebjgd> huangg< 宦哥
<iBacchus> 天朝就不提了把
<lindows915> huangg>> 看來 gebjgd 請來不少怨家來搞你呢。
<gebjgd> huangg< 我报出我的名号，你就明白了
<lindows915> reiv>> 神隱人士出璨了。
<huangg> gebjgd: 那您是什麽哥- -騷哥
<gebjgd> huangg< XD
<lindows915> reiv>> 話說，簡繁之爭好月經的說……
 * reiv 最近几天在研究在n810上装gentoo，编译2.6.3x的内核...
<iBacchus> 所以没什么争了啊
 * reiv 昨天终于编译了一个可以boot的内核了。
<cfy> N810?
<iBacchus> 鸡毛人士才提倡简体
<huangg> gebjgd: 失散多年的騷哥？
<gebjgd> huangg< 没
<gebjgd> hu
<iBacchus> 简体还不是政治运动
<gebjgd> huangg< 我天天在观察你
<huangg> iBacchus: 簡體也好阿，減少了文盲數量阿
<huangg> gebjgd: 0 0您是big brother
<iBacchus> 减个毛啊，大家还不是一样蠢得要命
<iBacchus> 天天看新闻联播
<lindows915> reiv>> n810是那個安裝meego的那個手機嗎？
 * reiv 但是，后来发现n810的电池充电程序是闭源的，没法在新的内核上跑起来。为了防止电池爆炸，只好放弃了用新内核的想法。。。
<iBacchus> 话说这里有哪位能告诉我下他是台湾人吗？
 * CyrusYzGTt 今天又開始了關於“簡體和繁體關於文化精髓傳承的遞歸性”
<reiv> lindows915: 装meego的是N900，N810的时候还不是手机。
<lindows915> reiv>> 這樣。是PDA？
<huangg> iBacchus: 不知道，msn裏有個台北的
<iBacchus> 我请他务必知道下我很希望台湾过来解放我
 * CyrusYzGTt 的討論
<huangg> iBacchus: 光復吧
<huangg> gebjgd: gebjgd哥
<johann_> 有点反动言论了哦
<iBacchus> 光复？和解放有什么区别？
<iBacchus> 你是地下党？
<reiv> lindows915: 官方名称是NIT(network internet tablet)，算是MID。
<lindows915> 你們越來越遠了……
<lindows915> reiv>> 這樣。
<lindows915> reiv>> 謝謝。
<reiv> 繁体在11
<gebjgd> reiv< 上网能多久？
<reiv> 11x11的点阵上不好显示吧
<huangg> gebjgd: gebjgd 果然是騷哥
<reiv> gebjgd: 5hr+吧
<gebjgd> reiv< 额。。。
<gebjgd> reiv< 不考虑
<gebjgd> reiv< 太短
<reiv> gebjgd: cpu太废了，只能上国外的网，国内的不行。
 * CyrusYzGTt 開始了“關於解放與光復的偉大統一思想的超炫理論”的討論
<gebjgd> reiv< cpu是什么的？
<reiv> gebjgd: 用的是bp4l的电池，兼容电池大概RMB20+，可以揣几十块在身上，就没问题了。
<reiv> gebjgd: CPU是OMAP2420
<gebjgd> reiv< 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> reiv< meego费电吧
<huangg> reiv: 求截圖
<reiv> gebjgd: NOKIA不打算在n810上支持meego，目前还是用maemo4。
<gebjgd> reiv< 哦
<reiv> huangg: google搜n810，一堆...
<gebjgd> omap2420是什么档次的处理器？
 * reiv 目前用n810当一个800x480的副屏，通过vnc显示conky的...
<huangg> reiv: - -有点久远了
<gebjgd> reiv< 相当不错了
<gebjgd> reiv< arm11
<lindows915> reiv>> 簡體在11x11上看的也不舒服吧。畢竟還是有不少比較複雜的字。
<gebjgd> reiv< 不过新的现在是tegra2
<reiv> gebjgd: omap2420是一个arm11的cpu + c55x的dsp。
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 大師，我還不想讓你被熊貓帶走。
<gebjgd> reiv< 恩
<reiv> lindows915: 总要有所比较吧。
<gebjgd> reiv< 我看到了
<iBacchus> 哎呀，我的问题还没解决啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ....
<reiv> gebjgd: omap2420是400MHz的，n810的超频了。
<gebjgd> reiv< 主频好低阿
<gebjgd> reiv< 现在随便的都800 1G了
<iBacchus> 每个插件都试过移出，但是问题还是存在
<lindows915> reiv>> 嗯。不過看北大中文論壇的討論，他們可能更覺得康熙體更减少成本。可能我們在顯示上要花費更多的資源，但是我們在Unicode標准上可能也花費了不少。
<reiv> gebjgd: n810大概是2008年出了。
<gebjgd> reiv< 恩
<lindows915> reiv>> 畢竟一般認為康熙體算是四地字體最後的统一。現在只有高麗使用了
<iBacchus> lindows915: 对这个这么熟悉？
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 喜歡這個就關注，而且我知道的還很少。
<reiv> lindows915: 对汉字没研究...
<lindows915> reiv>> 抱歉。
<huangg> lindows915: 专门研究汉语文学的吧
<huangg> reiv: gebjgd 08年的，現在停產了
<lindows915> huangg>> 沒有……
<huangg> 剛剛查了一下
<reiv> lindows915: 不用抱歉，只是对这个不了解，接不上话.....
<huangg> 現在1.2GHz的 要上場了
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> 不知道买啥mid好呢
<gebjgd> 推荐下
<huangg> lindows915: 扯吧，高麗現在還有用漢字？
<huangg> gebjgd: moto xoom
<gebjgd> huangg< 多少钱？
<lindows915> huangg>> 是的。還有用的。只在正式場合，相傳是表尊敬。
<huangg> gebjgd: 不知道 今天剛出來。。。
<huangg> gebjgd: 要多少價位的
<gebjgd> huangg< 考
<lindows915> huangg>> 北高麗不知道，南高麗一定是有用的。
<gebjgd> huangg< 1500左右
<huangg> gebjgd: 國產的吧
<huangg> gebjgd: ipod touch
<huangg> 4
<gebjgd> huangg< 对苹果的东西无爱
<gebjgd> huangg< 我要能自己上linux的
<lindows915> huangg>> 比如名片上的職位。
<huangg> gebjgd: 對MID 還真沒研究，，。。
<gebjgd> huangg< 可以干掉android的
<huangg> lindows915: 這樣，還有書法什麽的，高麗是幾時用他們那種亂七八糟的筆畫當文字的
<huangg> gebjgd: 智器？
<gebjgd> huangg< 那个待机太短了
<lindows915> huangg>> 我看網上說是1446年，沒有看到维基百科的頁面。
<gebjgd> huangg< 我现在就发现了 archos可以自己上linux，而且待机时间不错
<iBacchus> lindows915: 你的blog貌似我应该看过
<huangg> gebjgd: 對mid 一點研究沒有- -
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 哈？
<iBacchus> 都文科喜欢玩ubuntu的
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 你在說什麼？
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 我是理科的……
<huangg> gebjgd: rachos是什麽 - -
<reiv> gebjgd: 等有开源驱动出来吧
<huangg> archos
<iBacchus> o...so sorry
<huangg> 什麽公司。。
<reiv> gebjgd: dell的那个5inch的，三星的7寸的都可以考虑
<huangg> gebjgd: 當我沒問- -
<gebjgd> reiv< 贵阿
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 不是，你在哪看到我的blog的，大概說什麼的？
<huangg> gebjgd: 法國的？
<gebjgd> 恩
<lindows915> cfy 這是在秀 iPod 嗎……
<iBacchus> lindows915: 没了。。弄错人了
<iBacchus> 不好意思啊
<huangg> gebjgd: 你不是在德国吗- -
<reiv> gebjgd: 努力赚钱吧，要不再等几年。毕竟有摩尔定律保障。
<gebjgd> http://www.penguspy.com/hive-rise/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hive Rise for Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> 手機與經濟地位的辯證關係
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 因為我記得我就沒有正勁開過博客的說……
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 麻煩您解釋一下吧
<johann_> 神咯，都整繁體了
<lindows915> johann_>> 嗯。
<huangg>  gebjgd <robinking623623@yahoo.de>
<oinil> 晚上开会好困阿
<lishuai860113> 怎么都是繁体，这不照顾语文烂的兄弟
<oinil> 繁体么？
<oinil> 我这里看怎么一直是简体？
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 不會解析，我只是給個題目，從不寫內容
 * huangg 睡了0 0繼續扯淡
<johann_> 用繁體不方便啊
<CyrusYzGTt> oinil§ 與界面的字體有關
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……
<johann_> 都看不懂
<lindows915> johann_>> 是嗎？還好，我都習慣了。
<lindows915> johann_>> 一直用五筆打繁體字的原碼。
<lishuai860113> 当学习吧
<onshoestring> 忽悠
<lindows915> onshoestring>> ？
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<onshoestring> 打繁體字
<onshoestring> 我也會
<lindows915> onshoestring>> 是的呀，從來不打簡出繁的……
<johann_> lindows915:高手，膜拜
<lindows915> johann_>> ……
<lindows915> oinil>> 你那是什麼神工具呀？
<johann_> lindows915:你们发言前面的呢称都是打上去的？有没有快捷键？
<lindows915> johann_>> 那個是打兩個字母然後按TAB鍵的。
<johann_> lindows915: 了解，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<onshoestring> 董晓娟是那个？
<lindows915> onshoestring>> CyrusYzGTt 的暗戀對象。
<johann_> 我也想那么说
<gebjgd> 是個人就會打繁體
<gebjgd> 輸入法一改就是了
<lishuai860113> 人在群里不
<lindows915> onshoestring>> CyrusYzGTt 當年這樣一方面表達他的欲求不滿，一方面又刺激我等單身人士……
<johann_> gebjgd: 就你是人了
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 病句
<gebjgd> johann_< 你不是
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 病句+錯別字
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 本來想學個倉頡碼的，不過發現默認不能打詞組，很不爽。
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 分析一下吧。
<johann_> gebjgd: 呵呵，要磨一下嘴皮了嗦？
<iBacchus> 貌似没人关心下我的vim的问题啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 啥？你可是翰林院的大學士，不能問我的。。。
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 被刷了。再刷一次吧。
<iBacchus> 。。。。。。。。。
<johann_> iBacchus: 你有什么问题？
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 沒有，您是大師級人物，不問您問誰呀！
<iBacchus> 我的vim在移动的时候会有j啊k啊w等出现
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 錯字不會是想說我把常年打成當年吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 我可沒有承認過，是妳自己認的，學無止境啊，
<iBacchus> 刚才有为兄弟说可能是插件的问题
<johann_> iBacchus: 你是用方向键移动的？在命令模式下？
<iBacchus> 对啊
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 你在 Ubuntu 下？
<iBacchus> 三
<iBacchus> 是
<johann_> iBacchus: vim也这样？是不是键盘编码不一样哦？我想
<iBacchus> 应该是我的配置的问题
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 你是不是沒有專門安裝 vim 呀？就是要 aptitude install vim-xxx （我不記得了）這樣一下。
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 遇到过+
<johann_> 我也在ubuntu下
<iBacchus> 我把配置弄掉就没这个想象了
<lishuai860113> 不会是vi老祖吧
<iBacchus> 但是我一下子看不出那个地方有问题
<johann_> 直接aptitude install vim就行
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 沒有沒有，三人行必有我師。鄙人常年向您討教問題，自然要請教您的。
<iBacchus> 。。。。。
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 重启下vim
<iBacchus> 晕啊
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 一般就消失了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 錯字不會是想說我把常年打成當年吧？
<iBacchus> 你不如叫我重起下电脑吧
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 。。常年。，，，貌似我在這裏只認識妳一個星期。。。。
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 重启vim和重启电脑一样么？
<iBacchus> gebjgd: 我对你已经无语了
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 因为我这里也遇到过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你也老大不小了，好干正事了
<johann_> 怎么重启vim哦？
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 重启下就没了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 呃，我可是知道你很久了，這個不防碍我用“常年”的說……這裡確實我是想打“常年”
<ob_> 各位晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ee小賤人
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 现在就是无聊
<iBacchus> 我重启了不知道n遍了
<gebjgd> iBacchus< 人品问题了。。。。
<lishuai860113> 找vim组啊
<lishuai860113> vim-cn@appspot.com
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ,,,,,,5M?
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 5毛？不是。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 國安MM?
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 有时间帮我下啊
<lindows915> iBacchus>> 你是不是按個i再按方向鍵會出很多字。
<johann_> lindows915: 坐等解答
<iBacchus> 要经过文字才会
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你想不起來我的。你要是想起來我了，我也就不會在1月3日出那個惡心的事了。（當然這不是說你和這件事有必然關係。）
<iBacchus> 变成^[OC5
<iBacchus> ^[OC
<Jagdwurst> iBacchus: term　的问题，或者　vim 没设置好
<iBacchus> 就是配置的问题啊
<iBacchus> 刚才我都说了
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ .....貌似妳的心中把我也怨了
<iGoogle> er
<lindows915> johann_>> 坐等解答？我都是aptitude install vim就好了。
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 果然誤解無處不在。
<iBacchus> 我的是基于http://amix.dk/vim/vimrc.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: The ultimate Vim configuration - vimrc
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 沒有，我加那個括號就是說明只是個類比，而沒有感情上的延伸。
<iBacchus> 这个配置用很久了
<gebjgd> 搬板凳看热闹
<pocoyo> lindows915: 你写的这俩是啥怎么看不出来 ？http://s2.kimag.es/share/77527151.png
<iBacchus> 到处用都没问题，不知道为什么到ubuntu这里就出毛病了
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ....哦，，，原來如此，，，額～～我不喜歡猜謎，還是直白的好，彎彎繞繞的我不喜
<johann_> lindows915: 不是说配置的问题吗！我想看看你们怎么重新配置，没想到啊，都install 了
<lishuai860113> 真热闹
<johann_> Mode #ubuntu-cn -o iGoogle by iGoogle  是什么意思？
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 省略號。
<iGoogle> 取消op
<johann_> iGoogle has kicked CyrusYzGTt from #ubuntu-cn (CyrusYzGTt)  怎么回事？
<lindows915> iGoogle>> 原來“ee小賤人”就是他每次被踢的原因呀……
<johann_> iGoogle: 取消op是什么意思？
<Eua> :-D
<lindows915> johann_>> 沒有，我從來不配置的。
<lindows915> Eua>> :D
<iGoogle> 这家伙老骂人。当然被踢。
<johann_> lindows915: 哦
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 你终于出来了
<iBacchus> 我是iDesperadO
<iBacchus> 帮我解决个问题啊vim的
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 额。咋这样的名字
<lindows915> iBacchus>> Desperad0是亡命徒的意思吧？
<iGoogle> 差不多。 lindows915
<Eua> 大家好！我的火狐总是 崩溃
<pocoyo> Eua: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iBacchus> 我的vim只要移动就会有j啊k啊w等出现，搞得花屏了。。。我开始以为是显卡的问题，后来判断不是，然后发现只要我不用现在的配置就没事
<iBacchus> 我的配置http://amix.dk/vim/vimrc.html
<iGoogle> e
<iBacchus> 能有时间帮我看看么？
<johann_> 我的ubuntu现在不能升级了，说什么软件包损坏，可用apt-get install -f 没用啊，怎么回事啊？
<lindows915> Eua>> 你用 gnome-terminal 在裡面打 Firefox，然後上網把它搞崩潰，看看有沒有什麼提示沒有。
<Jagdwurst> iBacchus: 己经这么多人跟你说了……
<Eua> eu@host:~$ firefox
<Eua> [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///home/eu/.mozilla/firefox/2rrm468q.default/extensions/treestyletab@piro.sakura.ne.jp/modules/utils.js :: TSTUtils_updateAeroPeek :: line 282"  data: no]
<Eua> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/real/RealPlayer/mozilla/nphelix.so [/opt/real/RealPlayer/mozilla/nphelix.so: 错误 ELF 类: ELFCLASS32]
<Eua> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<drazet> iGoogle, 哈哈
<drazet> 小i家族人很全啊
<Eua> [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///home/eu/.mozilla/firefox/2rrm468q.default/extensions/treestyletab@piro.sakura.ne.jp/modules/utils.js :: TSTUtils_updateAeroPeek :: line 282"  data: no]
<Eua> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/real/RealPlayer/mozilla/nphelix.so [/opt/real/RealPlayer/mozilla/nphelix.so: 错误 ELF 类: ELFCLASS32]
<Eua> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<lindows915> Eua>> 果然你用了 moonlight 了，這個東西我先不說什麼，前面還有 RealPlayer的東西。
<iBacchus> Jagdwurst: 就叫我重装一下？
<lindows915> Eua>> 不要重複發。
<iBacchus> Jagdwurst: 告诉我重启vim?
<iBacchus> ft
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 你的太长了。你对半的注释掉，测试吧。因为你的有些写法我也不知道。
<Eua> 怎们办阿
<johann_> 我的流量啊，你们真。。。。！
<lindows915> Eua>> 不太推薦 Moonlight，如果一定要用，我建議是不要用網站上下的最新版，就安裝源裡的。
<Jagdwurst> iBacchus: 你的vim装全了吗?
<johann_> 我的ubuntu现在不能升级了，说什么软件包损坏，可用apt-get install -f 没用啊，怎么回事啊？
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 哎呀，我用这个配置用好久了，到处用都没事。。。真是郁闷啊
<lindows915> Eua>> 另外你有安裝 Real Player 了？
<johann_> 高手谁，帮我说说？
<iBacchus> Jagdwurst: 我是sudo apt-get install vim vim-gnome装的
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 你不是说不用这配置，就正常嘛。
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 对
<Jagdwurst> iBacchus: 把vimrc关掉正常?
<iGoogle> 那说明软件安装没问题嘛
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl:
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
<lindows915> Jie>> 悲劇呀。
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 你配置太长。对半注释吧。
<Jie> lindows915: ?
<iGoogle> 找出原因
<lindows915> Jie>> 沒有什麼。
<Eua> 怎么办？
<lindows915> Eua>> 你說是啊，是你用了 Moonlight 的 nightly build 還是用了 real player？
<iGoogle> split -l xx 切开。 iBacchus lol
<Eua> real
<lindows915> Eua>> 那就卸載掉？換 FFMpeg 或者 Mplayer？
<iGoogle> Use-Firefox: 你那bot啊。上次乱发msg
<Eua> 好我试一试
<Use-Firefox> ...
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 我刚才就是不想去测试配置，所以才来问一下
<iGoogle> johann_: 强制卸载破损的包
<Jagdwurst> iBacchus: 你是hjkl不能按还是方向鍵不能按?
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 现在还是要自己测了，不过binary search。。。速度应该也很快的
<iBacchus> ：）
<iBacchus> Jagdwurst: 都能按
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 你的有些用法，我都没试过。
<iBacchus> 比如？
<Eua> 我的火狐以前不崩溃，自从用4.0之后就这样了
<johann_> iGoogle: how？我都不知道哪个包坏了
<iGoogle> 比如，忘记了。 lol
<Jagdwurst> iBacchus: 那什么问题?
<iBacchus> 呵呵
<iGoogle> johann_: 终端下执行，可以看到提示啊。
<johann_> iGoogle: 没有
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 你 sudo apt-get update 下
<johann_> iGoogle: 我都是在用  语言支持 时，才提醒有软件包坏了的
<johann_> iGoogle: update了也没用
<iGoogle> 语言支持的那里，没关系的
<lindows915> Eua>> 那誰讓你用4.0的，人家4.0還沒有正式發布呢……
<lindows915> Eua>> 想當小白鼠就想有思想准備喲……
<iGoogle> johann_: 再upgrade一次，看提示
<johann_> iGoogle: 是啊，我在那里发现问题的，也只有在那里有提示软件包坏了，其它都没有
<iGoogle> 那你知道啥包名字啊。
<johann_> iGoogle: 不知道
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 贴结果到 paste网站。
<Eua> :-/
<johann_> 用新立得里也过滤不了坏掉的软件包
<johann_> iGoogle: 怎么粘贴到网站？哪个网站？论坛这些我很少逛的，:-)
<lindows915> johann_>> paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<lindows915> johann_>> 或者看上面標題給了一個。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee?
<johann_> lindows915: 那得等我用网线联网了再说，现在已经花了我2M流量的，
<iGoogle> johann_: 你就是少逛了论坛。 lol
<johann_> lindows915: 呵呵
<huangg> ,,,,,,,,,,,,
<iGoogle> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我以前也在试qr
<cfy> iGoogle: 不行的。
<Eua> real没了，可是还有[Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND) [nsIXPCComponents_Utils.import]"  nsresult: "0x80520012 (NS_ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///home/eu/.mozilla/firefox/2rrm468q.default/extensions/treestyletab@piro.sakura.ne.jp/modules/utils.js :: TSTUtils_updateAeroPeek :: line 282"  data: no]
<iGoogle> 很洋气嘛。 johann_
<Eua> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<lindows915> iGoogle, huangg>> 怎麼了？一下。
<iGoogle> cfy: 额。估计cpan的包，破了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 至少在我这里
<cfy> iGoogle: libdecodeqr
<iGoogle> 不是这库。是说模块
<cfy> iGoogle: 要额外需要这个包，而gentoo貌似已经没有了
<lindows915> Eua>> 看來是/home/eu/.mozilla/firefox/2rrm468q.default/extensions/treestyletab@piro.sakura.ne.jp/modules/utils.js 這裡的問題
<cfy> iGoogle: 模块需要这个啊。
<iGoogle> 这包不需要吧。
<lindows915> Eua>> 看看這裡是什麼吧，比如說是你安裝的擴展什麼的，可能不兼容吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你装个cpanm
<iGoogle> 这是C的测试包
<cfy> iGoogle: cpanm xxxx这样装好了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要的。
<johann_> iGoogle: 现在已经花了2M了，每晚都几M，遭不住啊
<cfy> iGoogle: DecodeQR.xs:8:22: fatal error: decodeqr.h: No such file or directory
<iGoogle> 模块需要的是libcv-dev等2个。
<cfy> iGoogle: 看，缺少头文件。
<cfy> iGoogle: 就是那个包的。
<Eua> 那我把moonlight删了，看看
<iGoogle> cfy: 我这可没提示缺少
<iGoogle> cpan是成功的
<cfy> iGoogle: 你用cpanm装试试看。
<cfy> 那不知道了
<johann_> 这个频道里，有没有重庆永川的？
<cfy> iGoogle: cpan不好用啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: cpanm好用
<iGoogle> 没这m
<iGoogle> cpan本身没不好的
<cfy> iGoogle: cpanm可以卸载啊。
<iGoogle> 这记得看过。是可以
<cfy> 哦？
<iGoogle> 源没有的。我才不要
<cfy> 源码？
<cfy> cpanm?
<iGoogle> 难道你是cpan安装的？
<cfy> cpanm
<iBacchus> 。。。。。奶奶滴，居然是statusline的问题
<cfy> iGoogle: 你搞定了。我学习下XD
<Eua> 谢谢，解决了
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 是吧。自力更生。
<johann_> iBacchus: 搞出来了？
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥。
<cfy> iGoogle: QR decode阿
<iGoogle> 这很早就搞过了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 随便啥，我记得我当时我一个py的也没跑起来。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦？
<iBacchus> 哎呀。。。还是要靠自己啊，哈哈
<iGoogle> 只是某次，我清空.cpan。把模块都删除了。
<cfy> ...
<iGoogle> 论坛有帖子。2年了，估计
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。话说以前还是有那个保得
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。话说以前还是有那个包的
<iGoogle> 现在，这模块安装不上了嘛。
<iBacchus> iGoogle: 你最近写perl了啊
<lindows915> Eua>> 沒事，我什麼也沒有幫上。
<cfy> iGoogle: Image::DecodeQR - decode QRCode (using libdecodeqr)
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看嘛。模块自己说的
<iGoogle> iBacchus: 有2个。在论坛
<iGoogle> 那库，我一直有的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。gentoo没有。。。
<iGoogle> 说了，只是清空了.cpan目录
<Eua> ;-)
<cfy> iGoogle: 我记得当时还把/usr/lib/啥的删光了。。。。
<iGoogle> :D
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不试试老版本？
<iGoogle> 我就奇怪，为什么没有bin的decode
<cfy> 我也奇怪
<iGoogle> libdecodeqr-simple都有
<cfy> 不过decode涉及图像识别所以没有人做？
<iGoogle> 就是不认我画的
<cfy> ...
<iGoogle> libdecodeqr-examples    你安装下，有2个bin
<iGoogle> 认自带的jpg。不认我生成的。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 当然还有GB::barcode
<cfy> iGoogle: gentoo把这个包移除了。我寒假试试
<iGoogle> 哦
<lindows915> cfy>> 你是說http://www2.nl.freebsd.org/gentoo-x86-portage/media-libs/libdecodeqr/?
<lindows915> cfy>> 有現成的ebuild給你的。
<cfy> lindows915: 这是哪个overlay?
<lindows915> cfy>> 這是原來 Portage 中的。
<cfy> lindows915: 一直对于搜索overlay比较疑惑
<cfy> 哦。。
<cfy> 原来的存档么。。。
<lindows915> cfy>> Overlay 搜索的話，可以找 zugaina gpo 搜索。
<cfy> iGoogle: 移动设备倒是一堆的识别的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不移动也没必要呢。
<iGoogle> 。nnnd 没微距镜。
<cfy> lindows915: 谢了:)
<cfy> iGoogle: ee....
<cfy> iGoogle: 手机上软件很多的。尤其高级的。。。
<iGoogle> 手机上的，只是手机用
<desksong> amule 如何限制正在下载的任务数阿？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你想怎么用？
<iGoogle> libdecodeqr-webcam的。你试试
<cfy> iGoogle: 我没webcam....
<desksong> 我添加了36集电视剧，现在全部在处于下载中，囧
<pocoyo> gmlive还有人在用吗？
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 废弃了的
<iGoogle> cfy: 你个家伙，舍得买设备，不舍得买摄像头
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 真杯具 我这儿还有几个台可以凑合看啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 电脑阿。。。。这个对于我没用的。。。。
<iGoogle> sopcast直接用嘛
<iGoogle> cfy: 你高级。
<desksong> amule 如何限制正在下载的任务数阿？
<cfy> iGoogle: 买来没有就不会再买了。哈哈
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 还有什么看电视的？
<pocoyo> iGoogle: sopcast 怎么安装?
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 我有电视。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我其实感觉就移动设备需要。你个电脑需要啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: base64足矣咯
<iGoogle> 论坛找说明。 pocoyo
<iGoogle> cfy: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈，发现有个同学在长沙读书
<iGoogle> e
<cfy> iGoogle: 学计算机的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 早知道我报长沙，lol
<iGoogle> 哪里
<iGoogle> 呵呵
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。没问。
<cfy> iGoogle: 至少二本的学校
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那里有啥？
<sitaback> 湖大
<iGoogle> 那太多
<cfy> 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 搞不清
<sitaback> 中南 理工
<cfy> sitaback: 长沙的？
<sitaback> 国防科大
<cfy> 我下次问问。
<iGoogle> 额。我分不清2本是啥
<sitaback> cfy: 我在那上的学
<cfy> iGoogle: @ @
<cfy> sitaback: 哦。呵呵。那你是哪里的？
<gebjgd> 中南是2本？
<gebjgd> 一本吧
<cfy> gebjgd: 也长沙？
<gebjgd> cfy< 我有的邻居考上中南
<gebjgd> cfy< 被发配了
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。总感觉你啥都知道。。。。。
<gebjgd> cfy< 正好知道中南，你说别的学校就不知道了
<cfy> gebjgd: :)
<sitaback> cfy: 中南
<gebjgd> cfy< 帝都男在那里相当的吃香阿
<cfy> sitaback: 嗯？
<cfy> gebjgd: 为嘛？
<iGoogle> 他，连德国总理都是亲戚。啥不知道。是不。 gebjgd
<sitaback> cfy: 我在中南
<gebjgd> cfy< 那帮女人就是为了要帝都户口
<cfy> sitaback: 哦。。。。
<gebjgd> iGoogle< 过奖了
<cfy> gebjgd: 这你也知道。。。
<sitaback> gebjgd: 扯淡，比你们学校好
<gebjgd> iGoogle< 蒙大神这么看的起我
<iGoogle> 你个忽悠鬼。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> sitaback< 是好，但是帝都人不去
<cfy> 哦？coreutils又升级。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 在家真爽。。。。
<sitaback> gebjgd: 。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 恩
<lu8010252> 有哪位大哥,可以在装有ubuntu纯系统的情况下,安装xp吗,光驱坏了,没u盘
<gebjgd> iGoogle< 我又没忽悠你
<gebjgd> iGoogle< 耿耿于怀的，小心眼阿
<zdc> 大家好，请问谁知道怎样设置fvwm在启动程序时程序窗口的默认位置和大小啊
<pocoyo> zdc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<lu8010252> 有哪位大哥,可以在装有ubuntu纯系统的情况下,安装xp吗,光驱坏了,没u盘
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 印象深刻。没见你这么厚的。呵呵
<iGoogle> 忽悠有理
<lu8010252> 帮帮忙阿,急死了
<tt__> 我来了
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 同问：在linux里面怎么往U盘里写Windows的镜像？
<cfy> 谁知道ipod touch里那款播放器支持lrc?
<Jie> iGoogle: 说是改个 nick 也要认证了，这 freenode？
<silverzhao> 求教：如何用C以十六进制输出小数？
<iGoogle> zdc: startonpage 这些
<iGoogle> 大小要使用schexxx计划，启动后调整
<iGoogle> Jie: 不知道这。你问 happyaron
<cfy> silverzhao: 小数？小数乘出来，再%x咋样？
<zdon> 請問編譯更新內核時，頭文件需要同時更新嗎？
<cfy> silverzhao: 要么有特别的函数。
<iGoogle> 难道是lj? Jie
<silverzhao> cfy: %x好象只能输出整数的
<Kandu> lu8010252: qemu -hda /dev/sda -hdb xp.iso -b d
<cfy> silverzhao: 不是阿。%x是直接把值以hex输出阿。
<cfy> silverzhao: C里面那么原始，你怎么能这么干呢？
<silverzhao> cfy: 也就是说printf中没有专门针对小数的格式串？
<lu8010252> qemu -hda /dev/sda -hdb xp.iso -b d?
<lu8010252> 什么情况
<ofan> silverzhao: 先输出整数部分，再输出小数部分
<cfy> silverzhao: ieee的浮点数表示法和计算机概论啥的表示法不一样的吧。所以我估计不行
<zdc> iGoogle: 谢谢。不知道是不是Style "app" StartOnPage .....这样的格式？
<cfy> silverzhao: 你找个函数试试看。要转换了。
<iGoogle> 16进制。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈。
<iGoogle> zdc: 是啊。
<silverzhao> cfy: 我再试一下。谢谢！
<cfy> iGoogle: 有天我进入一个教室，C语言课的板书还没有擦掉
<cfy> iGoogle: 刚好是复习字符串的处理的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 于是我把老师处理的例子改了。。。换成了Perl的。。。。
<iGoogle> 哦。你就记住了点？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知会不会有啥效果
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 记住啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: C?
<iGoogle> 老师继续教？发现说不下去了？
<Kandu> lu8010252: 我記錯了 qemu -hda /dev/sda -cdrom xp.iso -boot d
<cfy> iGoogle: 我们学校老师又不写C的。。。。我知道的知识估计比老师多。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 人家教完了。。。下课很久了。。。我改了下黑板的内容。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 连int main(void)都不识的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说我是不是比老师好点。。。
<iGoogle> 没擦。说明下节继续的嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 当然是知识点了。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 大学阿.ee
<iGoogle> 是好些了
<iGoogle> 老师的知识面不广的
<Jie> 瞎搞
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈，记得当时还问我。。。怎么这么写。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 支持瞎搞。
<tt__> iGoogle: 再讨论什么呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以我考试就怕了。。。。在所有的程序前面都写，符合C99标准。。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<MaskRay> cfy: 估计他们都不认识。。
<iGoogle> 写了，照样吧及格？ lol
<Jie> 谁都撋阿姨来聊天，结果EE不知东西南北了..
<cfy> MaskRay: 结果我最后C 93分。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: MaskRay 浙江省二级 88分。。。
<iGoogle> Jie: 。。 是 lj
<Jie> 瞎猜了
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是那地方被扣掉的吧
<Kandu> 是啊，我寫的 a?b:c 這樣語法，老師給我畫叉叉。gcc 都編譯過的 0_o
<iGoogle> Kandu: 你啥烂学校哦
<cfy> iGoogle: MaskRay 二级里面有道题目，是补充函数的。题目里面传入字符串指针。结果,传入的是没有malloc过得指针
<Jie> Kandu: 什么学校哦..
<Kandu> 毀人不倦
<cfy> iGoogle: MaskRay 所以我觉得估计批试卷的以为我改了题目。。。。所以给了88.。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 唉。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我都不想说了。。。。。我有个老师都知道有qsort这个函数。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 你是不是都 c99 写法了？
<cfy> MaskRay: acm的时侯。我说为啥不用库里的qsort.老师茫然。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，差不多吧，当时是这么追求的。gcc编译的时侯也是
<MaskRay> cfy: 我茫然了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 以后小的教老的
<MaskRay> cfy: 一般都用 <algorithm> std::sort，比 qsort 方便些
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不会c++阿。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 小的？
<tt__> 学了好久的c，还是不会弄个有界面的程序
<iGoogle> 你就是小的嘛
 * cfy 唉，有到了断网时间。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。。，哈哈
<iGoogle> 用ipad继续上
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽教ee?!
<zdc> iGoogle: 小第初学，不知这page得先设置吗，还是可以直接使用，请给个例子，谢谢
<cfy> iGoogle: ipad?
<cfy> 我只有ipod touch...
<tt__> vi vim有什么区别吗
<cfy> 再说也是同个wifi....
<iGoogle> desktop 2x2这样的。 zdc 先设置
<cfy> vim: vim                  (1)  - Vi IMproved, a programmers text editor
<iGoogle> cfy: 额。
<cfy> vi: vi                   (1p)  - screen-oriented (visual) display editor
<cfy> 这区别
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥用这个nick了？
<MaskRay> freebsd 下的 /usr/bin/vi 确实是 vi，linux 似乎都是 vim
<cfy> MaskRay: freebsd爽么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 包管理器用起来不舒服
<cfy> MaskRay: 干嘛用freebsd?
<cfy> MaskRay: 听说bsd不错。
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且貌似个人电脑用linux就对了。bsd啥的，server才爽吧
<drazet> iGoogle, 谁的马甲？
<cfy> MaskRay: 因为linux有趣的东西多阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 也还好啊
<Kandu> cfy: 你那 irc 統計去開開吧
<Kandu> cfy: 好多人想看呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 大多数都能在 freebsd 下用的，freebsd 还有 linux 的二进制兼容
<iGoogle> cfy`: oops
<iGoogle> 这谁
<cfy`> 厄，手机
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy`> 我
<Kandu> cfy: 斷網了？
<iGoogle> 钱多，？
<cfy`> 防断网
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy`> Kandu 那我寒假开:)
<Kandu> cfy`: 那 iperl.co.cc 現在很空么
<cfy`> Gprs没多少钱吧，而且我是有送20m的
<cfy`> 是挺空的
<iGoogle> 我设置彩信都没成功。
<iGoogle> gprs更加没
<cfy`> Maskray 我还是用我悉惯的好了，我已经很多走极段了
<cfy`> …ee
<cfy`> kandu 咋了?
<Kandu> cfy`: 沒咋的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131637.htm
<cfy`> Kandu 不过以前负载也不大，静态的
<iGoogle> 有啥好片子没
<cfy`> 好久没看了…
<Jie> fcitx 只有 ctrl_space 组合键有效了，怎么办？ iGoogle
<iGoogle> 不是有gui的config嘛。 Jie
<iGoogle> conan 601 cfy`
<Jie> debian 中没包，改的 config
<cfy`> ?
<iGoogle> file:///home/eexp/%E8%A7%86%E9%A2%91/%E6%9F%AF%E5%8D%97/%E6%9F%AF%E5%8D%97CONAN%20601%20%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85%E7%89%88%5B%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85%E6%A8%A1%E5%BC%8F%5D
<cfy`> Kandu 我估计寒假来不了了，不好意思了:)
<pocoyo> cfy`: 寒假为啥来不了？
<cfy`> Kandu 还在不?
<Kandu> cfy`: 哦
<Kandu> cfy`: 那好，以後有機會再來好了
<cfy`> pocoyo 小差错XD
<Kandu> cfy`: 後天是 hzlug 的聚會吧？
<cfy`> Kandu 嗯，我想一定有机会的
<cfy`> Kandu 嗯，好象是
<lindows915> cfy`>> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280922
<lindows915> cfy`>> 這個是你要找的那個包的問題。
<cfy`> 嗯?我手机…
<cfy`> 哦，我下次看log
<cfy`> mark235998460
<cfy`> 谢谢了
<tt> 有人吗
<pocoyo> tt: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tt> pocoyo: vim－full怎么没有
<pocoyo> tt: 自己装。
<ofan_> http://www.apple.com/mac/app-store/great-mac-apps.html
<tt> pocoyo: 说找不到
<pocoyo> tt: 没有。确实没有。
<tt> pocoyo: 那……
<pocoyo> tt: 现在没有了吧。直接vim不就行了？
<tt> pocoyo: 我百度了一下  两个有点区别 的
<pocoyo> tt: 啥区别?
<tt> pocoyo: 有些内容不一样吧
<pocoyo> tt: 啥内容不一样。
<tt> pocoyo: 说不清楚
<tt> pocoyo: vim是tiny，
<pocoyo> tt: 既然说不清楚 证明没有必要知道区别。
<MopperWhite> 有人会conky美化吗？
<MopperWhite> 要不openbox?
<pocoyo> tt: 有 vim-tiny这个包啊。.
<tt>  * vim * vim-gnome  * vim-tiny  * vim-gtk  * vim-nox
<tt> 我现在kubuntu下安哪个
<MopperWhite> conky
<MopperWhite> !!!
<tt> pocoyo: ldn
<tt> 恩
<pocoyo> tt: 还打五笔。
<tt> pocoyo: 这都被你发现了 真不好意思
<tt> pocoyo: 嘻嘻
<ofan> 好冷。。 风扇都停了
<nigojuju> 怎么今天没人讨论
<BEEB> 终于上来了，终于设置好了:'(
<pocoyo> BEEB: 啥设置好了/
<BEEB> IRC啊，还没用过那，总是上不来
<BEEB> 看到有同志们，我就踏实了
<yao_ziyuan> hey man
<blueghost>   /leave 命令 怎么用 啊
<BEEB> sudo rm /
 * edison0354 还有人吗？
 * zkwlx 有
<edison0354> 流体力学太恶心了！！！！
<edison0354> 额，又没人了……
<BEEB> clear
<BEEB> clean
<BEEB> cleare
<BEEB> clears
<BEEB> 清屏
<BEEB> 我靠
<zkwlx> edison0354, 学物理的？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 不是
<edison0354> BEEB: 继续，我想看T人
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<BEEB> 这里面没人说话
<BEEB> 我只是想出来活跃一下气氛而已
<centerpoint> ...
<BEEB> 别无他一
 * zkwlx 好冷好冷……
<BEEB> :)
<edison0354> zkwlx: 自习室人巨多
<edison0354> zkwlx: 不冷
<zkwlx> edison0354, 这么晚了自习室还能这么多人？氛围不错~
<edison0354> zkwlx: 今晚不知道咋了，没人走……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我是受不了南方没暖气……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 倒，这里全是人肉暖气
<zkwlx> edison0354, 别说这么邪恶，我联想能力比较强…………
<edison0354> zkwlx: 晕
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我学校十点半宿舍就不让进了，你们咋这么松？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 刷卡
<zkwlx> edison0354, 以前貌似我这也是刷卡，但是自从我来这学校到现在没见着用过，现在换成：女生止步，的牌子了……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 晕，女生是能进男生宿舍的啊
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我擦，说你们松你还谦虚……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你啥学校？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我普通的三本
<edison0354> zkwlx: http://www.u148.net/article/30655.html
<zkwlx> edison0354, 求种
<zkwlx> ………………
<edison0354> zkwlx: 无
<edison0354> 人走了，人又回来了
<zkwlx> 你丫寂寞啊……
<zkwlx> 人走了，人又回来了
<gebjgd> edison0354< 还好不是那种没洗澡的人肉暖气
<gebjgd> edison0354< 熏死你
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<edison0354> 在教室看维多利亚的秘密，影响好吗？
<zkwlx> 把功放打开……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 都是正常的音乐
<zkwlx> edison0354, 所以没影响啊
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 这回是晕了，还是倒了…………
<edison0354> zkwlx: 没
<edison0354> zkwlx: 就是不想看流体力学了……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 太TM恶心人了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 正好移动硬盘里有维多利亚的秘密……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 看流体力学干啥？？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 想跳楼？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 考试啊
<zkwlx> edison0354, …………啥专业啊？模具?
<edison0354> zkwlx: 飞行器环境与生命保障工程
<edison0354> zkwlx: 这和模具有啥关系？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 卧槽？！还是科研的？我也不知道，瞎说的。
<edison0354> alvin_rxg欢迎……
<allen_> 我到无线网络怎么不能使用
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席来了又走了，来了又走了……
<edison0354> roylez_: 然后又来了……
<roylez_> edison0354: .
 * edison0354 开始继续看流体力学！
<flh> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> flh: 看书啊
<edison0354> flh: 复习
<flh> edison0354: 物理系的？
<edison0354> flh: 不是……
<flh> edison0354: 多年没有看到流体力学 几个字，谢谢了
<edison0354> flh: 倒……你是物理的？
<flh> edison0354: 不是，以前爱好物理和数学
<edison0354> flh: 牛人，爱好这……
<flh> edison0354: 就算了，二十多年了，你多大？
<edison0354> flh: 19……
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔好！
<flh> 哈哈，我是你的两倍多了
<flh> 不客气，我六六年的产品喽
<flh> 你大一？
<flh> edison0354: 大一似乎没有这样的课程吧？
<edison0354> flh: 你就比我妈小一岁……
<edison0354> flh: 大三
<flh> edison0354: 那差不多，
<flh> edison0354: 晚安，学习快乐
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔晚安！
<edison0354> pocoyo: 水牛还不睡……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 德国现在几点？
 * edison0354 没人给我骚扰了……
 * edison0354 关机～
<blueghost> 我装了 setedit
<blueghost> 与源里的 gpm 有冲突
<blueghost> 安装 不了 gpm , 在 控制台 用不了 鼠标.
<blueghost> 如果要 装 gpm 则 会 删除 setedit
<blueghost> 版本不对
<blueghost> 怎么办
<blueghost> 怎么办 啊
<blueghost> 都走了吗
<blueghost> 有人回答我的问题吗
<blueghost> 我 装了 setedit, setedit 所依赖 的 libgpmg1 与源里的 gpm 冲突
<blueghost> 装了 gpm 提示 必需删除 setedit
<blueghost> debian 中 如何找以前 的版本 啊
<blueghost> 有谁 知道我的问题吗
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> 找到了
<blueghost> 谢谢了
<lixinfish> 冒泡，还有这么多夜猫子呢~
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://arch-stuff.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Eyecandy, Apps and Community for Arch Linux - Arch-Stuff.org
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 什么东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 那个桌面？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< arch主题的网站阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 好东西
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<^k^>  06:14
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-07
<root_> 有人在吗.
<pocoyo> root_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<root_> 男的
<root_> 哈哈
<tt> 有人吗
<pocoyo> tt: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tt> 有人？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: Aosd.xs:25:19: error: gperl.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<cfy> Aosd.xs:26:24: error: cairo-perl.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<chattan> 早上起来闹闹
<cfy> iFvwm: 看看头文件属于哪个包
<cfy> Kandu: 我要来杭州了。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: dev-perl/glib-perl
<cfy> iFvwm: dev-perl/Cairo
<chattan> *******************************************************************************
<chattan> *                                                                             *
<chattan> *                                                                             *
<chattan> *  Welcome to AIX Version 5.3!                                                *
<chattan> *                                                                             *
<chattan> *                                                                             *
<^k^> chattan:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<chattan> http://s2.kimag.es/share/66712084.png
<cfy> 推荐脚本
<cfy> mp3info2
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,我错了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: cpanm貌似不能删除的？
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> imdiot: .
<roylez> iFvwm:
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<roylez> cfy: 你键盘shift后来没事了？
<cfy> roylez: 好一点了。貌似没啥特别的问题。我就不管了。也用得不多。
<roylez> cfy: 机械键盘还是很耐用的阿
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵。感觉不错呢。用多的话，再打薄膜键盘手感完全不一样了。键程也短，两段挺好的。
<roylez> cfy: 刚买了台华硕ul30，完全不能适应那键盘
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵。那把键盘接过去。
<cfy> roylez: 像test，我是dvorak,在机械上很容易打出tesnt
<cfy> roylez: 触发短。
<cfy> 额。。。。
<Yangtse> 我想问一下，用了ffmpeg的播放器必须开源吗？
<cfy> mp3info2的man也太不容易看懂了吧。。。。
<cfy> Yangtse: 估计你要是调用就不会
<cfy> Yangtse: 如果把代码整合到你的代码里估计就要了。
<Yangtse> 啊
<roylez> cfy: 我那新笔记本键盘左ctl会卡，同时按多了也会冲突...
<Yangtse> android手机上最好用的一个播放器要收费了。
<cfy> roylez: 呵呵。到时候，把键盘背回去也有鸭梨，虽然我又特意买了个包。。。。。
<cfy> Yangtse: 付钱嘛
<cfy> Yangtse: 好用就付钱。如果你喜欢的话。
<Yangtse> 万能播放器没有，手机看毛片的时代一去不复反了。
<Yangtse> 没钱啊。
<cfy> 我要是有帐号。我也会在ipod touch上买一些的。。。。。
<cfy> 可以太麻烦了。。。。
<cfy> 真的。我还捐过钱呢（给社区）
<Yangtse> 也不会买。谷歌要是支持支付宝就好了
<cfy> Yangtse: 那找破解啥的。或者别升级了。
<Yangtse> 强制升级
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 不用了。转换吧。
<Yangtse> 我可是好公民，从来都没用过盗版软件
<cfy> Yangtse: 整好把时间化在学习上。。。。。
<cfy> Yangtse: @_@
<cfy> Yangtse: 好吧。。。。。。。
<Yangtse> 只购买过一个收费的。
<Yangtse> 买笔记本oem的windows
<Yangtse> 学习？
<Yangtse> 我不需要学习就有钱赚
<Yangtse> 学习有什么用？
<Yangtse> 能变成钱吗？
<cfy> 当我没说。
<cfy> 额。。。。。mp3info2真是不容易懂。。。。。
<Yangtse> 而且，学习还被人骂
<Yangtse> 说我傻b
<Yangtse> 看，他在学习，真傻b
<Yangtse> 国人的呼声
<Yangtse> 现在用QQ影音，腾讯实在太强大了
<GodKiller> Yangtse: QQ影音哪里强大了？
<GodKiller> Yangtse: 求教
<roylez> cfy: 这就难怪 void　想要再去烧一个键盘
<Yangtse> android上面都有。全格式支持。
<Yangtse> 免费
<cfy> roylez: 一个够了。。。多费钱，背来背去
<Yangtse> 没广告
<Yangtse> 除了扫描手机。没别的坏处。
<Yangtse> godkiller怎么翻译？
<OT_iux> 教主
<Yangtse> 叫弑神怎么样？
<Yangtse> 你好，谢谢你对我的崇拜
<OT_iux> 名词翻译成动词么
<OT_iux> 不好，我是基督徒
<cfy> OT_iux: 问一个问题
<Kandu> cfy: 你明天去 shlug 聚會？
<Yangtse> 耶稣是我学生
 * OT_iux added Yangtse into ingore list.
<OT_iux> cfy
<cfy> OT_iux: 如果你看到这么一句话，'如果我是christmas,你会merry 我吗？'
<Yangtse> …………
<cfy> OT_iux: 你会有什么感觉？
<OT_iux> @@ ...
 * OT_iux 冷的发抖
<Yangtse> 这么快被屏蔽了
<cfy> Kandu: 不去。我是16号，回家，买不到嘉兴的。。。。就只好去杭州了。呵呵
<cfy> OT_iux: 不懂。。。
<OT_iux> Merry Christmas...
<Yangtse> andchat
<Yangtse> 你开发的？
<cfy> OT_iux: 你没有见到过么？qzone上挺多的。。。
<OT_iux> cfy:  没见过…… 不过这确实是超冷的笑话……
<AndChat> android
 * OT_iux 受到了100000点冰冷伤害
 * OT_iux 冻结了
<Kandu> cfy: “merry 我”是什麼意思？
<cfy> OT_iux: 就冷么？
<Yangtse> 你开发的？还是你在用，没改名？
<tt> kubuntu能不能每个桌面的主题都不一样
<cfy> OT_iux: 我听说，如果有人开玩笑说'dog和god有啥区别‘，有人怒了
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚。marry么？
<AndChat> 没改名
<Yangtse> …
<Yangtse> 懒人真没治
<Kandu> cfy: m[ae]rry 好像不一樣
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，不清楚。。。。。呵呵，
<OT_iux> cfy:  额，这个其实还好…… 其实我只是看了之前的聊天记录，对某人的印象……咳，刚才那只是最后一根稻草，我眼不见心不烦
<OT_iux> Kandu:  谐音嘛
<cfy> OT_iux: 最后一根稻草？
<AndChat> 改了，没识别
<cfy> OT_iux: 你说god那个是最后一根稻草？
<Kandu> o，了解了。alice in wonderland 也有很多這樣的詩歌
<cfy> Kandu: 这都看过阿。
<tt> kubuntu能不能每个桌面的主题都不一样
<Kandu> cfy: 這個超級經典呀
<Yangtse> 中文应当成为地球通用语，因为我只会中文。
<Yangtse> 我提议
<cfy> Kandu: 没看过。。。。
<OT_iux> cfy: 额，我是说 Yangtse。貌似我最近碰到的自我中心的人都很多，所以看到某个自以为是地絮絮叨叨还以为别人崇拜他的人我就起鸡皮疙瘩
<cfy> OT_iux: 哦。呵呵。懂了
<cfy> Kandu: 我晕了。mp3info2太复杂了。。。我看了下。都不太会用。。。
<OT_iux> 于是我还是看不见他说话对我比较好
<zdc> 大家好，请问谁知道怎样设置fvwm在启动程序时程序窗口的默认位置和大小啊
<pocoyo> zdc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 而且。都是调用同一个模块，感觉我自己写的直接调用还快点
<Yangtse> 都屏蔽我吧
<Yangtse> 我承认
<Yangtse> 我是来灌水的
<Kandu> cfy: 對我這個連 ffmpeg 都不知道的人說這個 -_-
<zdc> Yangtse: 你在玩什么
<zdc> 大家好，请问谁知道怎样设置fvwm在启动程序时程序窗口的默认位置和大小啊
<pocoyo> zdc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Yangtse> 聊天室
<OT_iux> @@ 貌似 pocoyo 给出的连接跟 fvwm 没啥关系么
<zdc> Yangtse: 用什么系统
 * OT_iux 好奇地望着pocoyo
<Yangtse> android
<Yangtse> 2.3
<zdc> 大家好，请问谁知道怎样设置fvwm在启动程序时程序窗口的默认位置和大小啊
<pocoyo> zdc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Kandu> cfy: 好像是個 perl 的 unit
<Yangtse> 没事折腾，用什么fvwm，好好的桌面不用，要自己配置
<zdc> 能实现这个功能是我选择桌面的一个标准
<Yangtse> 显得多高深
<Yangtse> 跟个黑客似的
<zdc> 到现在有此功能的我发现有kde和fluxbox
<OT_iux> zdc:  我也不太清楚这个该怎么用…… 貌似目前熟悉这方面的人也没参与聊天
<zdc> kde太大，fluxbox工具栏太难看
<cfy> Kandu: 你说mp3info2?是啊。不过好像功能很多。下次试试
<OT_iux> zdc: 或者……先找找帮助文档？ fluxbox确实难看 +1
<cfy> Kandu: 其实我的需求就是删除所有tag...看着烦。。。。
<zdc> OT_iux: 找啊找找不到，包括google和baidu，不然我自己就解决了
<cfy> Kandu: http://pastebin.ca/2039987 我以前写的。竟然是glob
<zdc> 大家好，请问谁知道怎样设置fvwm在启动程序时程序窗口的默认位置和大小啊
<pocoyo> zdc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，看不懂了
<lindows915> Yangtse>> 你這是在練習吐槽嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈。以后我改成命令行。参数的好了。这样灵活点。这个速度很快的。尤其放到tmpfs里处理。
<Yangtse> 不要和我说话，你会把我激情点燃的
<OT_iux> zdc: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/FVWM/Configuration#Basic_Controls
<Kandu> cfy: 不過做好了發布下，我也有這個需求
<^k^> ⇪ title: FVWM/Configuration - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<lindows915> Yangtse>>  激情？
<Kandu> cfy: 有些 tag 確實煩
<OT_iux> zdc 这里有个说明，
<cfy> Kandu: 简单的。你说你有啥需求？
<Kandu> cfy: 有些 mp3 文件，tag 在 rhythmbox 里改不了
<cfy> Kandu: 写起来方便的。做得好看点的话，我或许可以打个包。这样就不用模块’依赖了‘
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。不过目前要装mp3-tag这个包，你看看你那有没？
<OT_iux> zdc: 在 ~/.fvwm/config 里，有个 styles 的字段，里面可以按窗口设置属性
<OT_iux> The Styles set special rules for certain windows. The * will expand to all, and Fvwm* will expand to all modules for FVWM. (Although this is potentially annoying (see the Styles section, below)).
<cfy> Kandu: 我最烦这个了。。。。ipod touch全乱码。。。。而且在中国的话，盗版音乐tag里全是垃圾。。。。。
<zdc> OT_iux: 我知道styles.格式是 Styles "app" ...
<Kandu> cfy: 我都是正版音樂
<Kandu> cfy: 還是有垃圾 tag
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？那哪里要改的？
<zdc> 就是不知道有没有具体的option.是什么
<OT_iux> @@ 恩……具体怎么设置我也没试过……我只是刚Google的……
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。。怎么来的正版？
<Kandu> cfy: google music
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。这个呀。你看看有没有mp3-tag这个包？
<OT_iux> zdc:  刚找到一个解释Styles设置的 http://linuxgazette.net/127/adam.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: FVWM: How Styles are Applied LG #127
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有
<Kandu> cfy: 你說的是 perl 包？
<cfy> Kandu: 没有，奇怪了。
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊。包管理器应该有的吧。算常见的。
<Kandu> cfy: 只搜到 perl-mp3-info
<cfy> Kandu: 这个么？貌似mp3-tag依赖这个。你要么装上试试。然后把安装后的文件列表贴给我看看
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，找到了
<Kandu> cfy: 在 aur 里
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> 不过portage里没有依赖mp3-info
<zdc> OT_iux: 我用startonpage能设置放在哪一页。但不知道有没有比页更小的位置可以设定
<cfy> cpanm装的时侯，mp3-tag倒是依赖mp3-info，我郁闷了。。。
<OT_iux> zdc: 额，这个我也找不到……
<cfy> Kandu: http://pastebin.ca/2039988
<cfy> Kandu: 保存，然后perl foo.pl files即可。
<cfy> Kandu: perl foo.pl *.mp3
<Kandu> cfy: 試試
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，你放到tmpfs里感觉速度超快的。硬盘就慢了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: Can't locate MP3/Info.pm   這是啥問題？
<cfy> Kandu: 果然。。。
<cfy> 要装mp3-info这个包
<Huang> ..
<Kandu> cfy: 果然很乾淨
<cfy> Kandu: 77个文件0.556秒，tmpfs
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 哈，就是要这个效果。强制删除全部
<huangg> cfy: ？
<huangg> 。，，
<cfy> Kandu: 编辑的好还成。不过我一般很恨垃圾tag....
<OT_iux> @@ 有python版的么……
<OT_iux> 我记得python也可以改tag来着= =
 * OT_iux 满硬盘的垃圾tag
<cfy> 不清楚。不py
 * OT_iux 欲哭无泪
<cfy> 这样子。我寒假把脚本集成下，这样不用装额外的包了。
<cfy> 然后发到论坛。。。。
<cfy> 不过有点悲剧阿。。。。n行的模块代码。。。。我的代码只有8行。。。
 * NoIE 满硬盘的65片，没时间看。。。
<cfy> 65?
<Kandu> cfy: 好像寫 perl 就是調模塊？
<NoIE> 熟悉计算机的人都应该能猜到什么是65片吧？
<NoIE> Kandu: 没那么复杂。
<cfy> Kandu: perl就是模块多嘛。有模块用。谁还去理解tag格式
<OT_iux> NoIE: 猜不到……
<cfy> Kandu: 还有正则。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 调模块+正则。。。。。太复杂就先写模块，呵呵。
<Kandu> cfy: oo
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 雙拼的 oo = 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 而且有些模块都是perl写出来的。移植方便。
<Kandu> cfy: 現在 fpc 那幫人也開始搞 unit 管理了
<cfy> 可能是很多
<cfy> Kandu: unit?
<cfy> Kandu: 模块集中？
<Kandu> cfy: uses md5  這 md5 就是 unit。和 你 uses XX  xx 是 perl 模塊一樣吧
<lindows915> Kandu>> fpc?
<Kandu> cfy: 提供 unit 下載編譯升級
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<lindows915> NoIE>> 65片是什麼？
<Kandu> lindows915: freepascal
<NoIE> lindows915: ascii码，我想说的婉转点。
<lindows915> Kandu>> 哦，果然……他們也搞类似cpan, hackage這樣的了？
<lindows915> NoIE>> ……
<Kandu> lindows915: 還沒好呢，2.5 版本，開發版本有這個
<Kandu> lindows915: 現在還是 2.4
<cfy> (/ 0.556 77)=0.007220779220779221
<lindows915> NoIE>> 這東西有什麼好婉轉的？好像人民打手槍還真違反人性似的。
<Kandu> lindows915: 所以也沒咋體驗過，還不明情況
<heiher> 找人合租VPS，有吗？
<lindows915> Kandu>> 現在 FreePascal Linux下還能動態链接嗎？
<cfy> NoIE: ascii.....
<Kandu> lindows915: 這沒問題的
<lindows915> Kandu>> 我記得2個月前還不能。
<Kandu> lindows915: 啥？
<Kandu> lindows915: 老早就行了呀
<cfy> NoIE: 用perl的表示碰不到ascii
<lindows915> Kandu>> 動態链接庫？可以的嗎？那就是我搞錯了。
<NoIE> cfy: 我是从C熬过来的。
<Kandu> lindows915: 你寫 so dll ，動態鏈結 so dll 都可以
<lindows915> Kandu>> 哦。果然是我搞錯了。
<cfy> NoIE: C以前也没怎么碰。虽然知道。但完全没有达到下意识A=65的地步。。。
<huangg> ..
<lindows915> NoIE>> 好像是沒有共鳴感的說……
<NoIE> world dot zjol dot com dot cn/05world/system/2011/01/06/017218162.shtml
<NoIE> 我是在浏览关于朝鲜方面的新闻时看到的。。。
<Kandu> lindows915: 這裡有個調用動態庫的例子 http://machinelife.org/osc/ksudo.htm  :)
<lindows915> Kandu>> 謝謝。
<qiaoji> 10:32 < lindows915> Kandu>> 謝謝。
<flh> lindows915: 这几天你活跃啊
<cfy> NoIE: echo world dot zjol dot com dot cn/05world/system/2011/01/06/017218162.shtml|perl -pe 's/\s*dot\s*/./g'
<zdc> OT_iux: 在吗
<Kandu> lindows915: 36~38 行，共調用了 crypt shadow 兩個動態庫的三個函數
<lindows915> flh>> 我是一段活躍一段不上那種。
<Kandu> lindows915: s/調用/聲明
<zdc> OT_iux: 在吗
<lindows915> Kandu>> 注意到了。
<NoIE> cfy: 好办法。
<OT_iux> zdc:  在
<cfy> NoIE: 还不如base64呢XD
<zdc> OT_iux: 我找到方法了
<NoIE> cfy: base64不能人工翻译.
<lindows915> Kandu>> 我記得 cdecl 是說 C 風格的函數定義，external 是指定外面哪個庫的吧？
<zdc> OT_iux: 例Style "xterm" StartsOnPage 0 0, PositionPlacement -1 -1
<Kandu> lindows915: 嗯，聲明這是外部的
<zdc> OT_iux: 例Style "xterm" StartsOnPage 0 0, PositionPlacement Center
<OT_iux> 噢， PosithonPlacement...
<cfy> NoIE: base64 -d <<< 'd29ybGQuempvbC5jb20uY24vMDV3b3JsZC9zeXN0ZW0vMjAxMS8wMS8wNi8wMTcyMTgxNjIuc2h0bWwK'
<zdc> OT_iux: 现在的问题是，大小怎么指定
<OT_iux> Width? Height?
<lindows915> Kandu>>  那確實我記錯了。
<OT_iux> hmm... 我乱猜的……
<Kandu> lindows915: 你也經常用 fpc ?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 终于找到同好了 恭喜
<lindows915> Kandu>> 沒有，多少年前参加競賽的時候用的。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啥呀，#fpc 裡面都是同好
<lindows915> Kandu>> 最近也玩了玩懷念下。
<qiaoji> mutt怎么设置新闻组和寄信阿，找了半天没找到
<Kandu> lindows915: 喔
<Kandu> jyf1987: 在果殼裡邊工作，有趣不？
<lindows915> Kandu>> 果殼？
<Kandu> lindows915: jyf1987 所在的公司
<lindows915> Kandu>> 哦。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 呵呵 挺好
<Kandu> jyf1987: 挺羨慕你的，等我得空了，也去做段時間挨踢碼農
<Kandu> jyf1987: 體驗下挨踢的美好生活
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你总是说 却没有行动 这怎么行
<Kandu> jyf1987: 所以才羨慕呀，不然我羨慕你個啥
 * Kandu afk
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你都是自找的 好好的一个人才 不出去找工作要混家里
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 本來想說打擊面有些廣的，後來看到好好的一個人才……我說算了……
<jyf1987> lindows915: 你了解他为何在家么
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 不了解。
<jyf1987> lindows915: 那不就是了
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 我說的意思，不是那個意思。只是說後面那句……
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 算了，又扯不清了。
<jyf1987> lindows915: 你们两个什么关系
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 沒有什麼關係呀……
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 你想說什麼？
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 其實也無所謂了，歡樂一下吧： http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110103/164351.html
<jyf1987> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/07/012246&from=rss   这个有意思 puppy发行版兼容lucid
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Lucid Puppy Linux 5.2 发布
<lindows915> jyf1987>> Puppy 5 is based on a project called Woof[24] which is designed to assemble a Puppy Linux distribution from the packages of other Linux distributions.
<lindows915> jyf1987>> 敢情這個東西可以以任何主流發行版為基礎了。
<jyf1987> lindows915: puppy是自己搞的
<OT_iux> puppy挺有趣的
<if_else> 各位，man 查找如何不区分大小写？谢谢
<if_else> 不会每次 man 都加 -i 吧，可否像 vim 使用 \c 控制，谢谢
<Zzzzz> 我的fcitx没有五笔怎么办啊
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=313079 有一个好玩的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 动画屏幕提示
<iIlL10oO> > 'd29ybGQuempvbC5jb20uY24vMDV3b3JsZC9zeXN0ZW0vMjAxMS8wMS8wNi8wMTcyMTgxNjIuc2h0bWwK'.unbase64
<Zzzzz> 我的fcitx没有五笔怎么办啊
<iIlL10oO> Zzzzz: 不可能吧，默认就有
<^k^> iIlL10oO, world.zjol.com.cn/05world/system/2011/01/06/017218162.shtml
<Zzzzz> 没有啊。
<Zzzzz> 我安装的最新的4.0.1
<Zzzzz> 没有五笔。
<OT_iux> Zzzzz: 用PPA装Fcitx罢
<Zzzzz> OT_iux: 就是 这样装的。
<OT_iux> 还没有就手动 sudo apt-get install fcitx-wubi 试试
<Zzzzz> OT_iux: 好，不过这个新的版本好看多了。
<OT_iux> 或者你只是需要在fcitx-configtools 里面设置下切换成wubi
<OT_iux> 我也是fcitx4.0.1
<lindows915> iFvwm>> “嗯，我想看內容……”這都什麼人都是……
<Zzzzz> 找不到fcitx-wubi
<lindows915> ^k^ 剛才給的那是什麼網頁呀？
<OT_iux> fcitx-table-wubi 呢？
<OT_iux> Zzzzz: sudo apt-get install fcitx-table-wubi fcitx-configtool-common
<Zzzzz> OT_iux: 不好意思，刚才konsole卡了
<OT_iux> 没关系~
<Zzzzz> 注销了一下，我 试试去。
<OT_iux> 试试 sudo apt-get install fcitx-table-wubi
<OT_iux> 如果 fcitx-configtool-common 没装的话，也要装
<Zzzzz> 好。
<Zzzzz> 我有configtool，现在在装table-wubi
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我以後可不敢亂吹牛了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 呵呵
<beforeraining> 大家好！我用Empathy登录上了校内通，也能收到别人给我发的消息，但就是读取不了好友列表，显示离线好友时也没有。这个问题怎么解决啊？
<pocoyo> beforeraining: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<OT_iux> Kandu: xD 那你可以改名成 Kan'tdu
<Kandu> OT_iux: P 既然吹了，就得 kandu
<OT_iux> beforeraining: 估计你得去提供这个Empathy插件的项目主页上问问，或者提交Bug
<OT_iux> beforeraining: 我没有用过那个插件，所以也不知道是咋回事
<beforeraining> OT_iux：好的，这个主页怎么找啊？怎么提交bug？
<huangg> 考不上研的话，就要回老家种地：没鞋穿，脚指甲缝都是黑的；时不时还会被村干部拉进玉米地里做先进性教育；晚上被老公吊到梁上打一顿；家里不通电，吃窝窝头度日；套套也买不起，用猪大肠代替，一身是病···好了，不想了，继续看书复习，今年一定得考上。。。
<jyf1987> 猪大肠可比套套贵
<jyf1987> 可见写这个的东西对市场一点也不了解
<OT_iux> beforeraining: Google也许能帮上你……
<beforeraining> OT_iux：okay，这就谷歌去……
<wasikevin> freeflying, ping
<freeflying> wasikevin: pong
<wasikevin> freeflying, https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/locale-test
<wasikevin> freeflying, Please broadcast for testing
<freeflying> wasikevin: what is that
<OT_iux> @@
<wasikevin> freeflying, Title: Code for setting language environment : Gunnar Hjalmarsson (at launchpad.net)
<wasikevin> freeflying,  the fix is for a language selector bug.
<freeflying> wasikevin: will have a look tomorrow
<wasikevin> freeflying, thx
<OT_iux> wasikevin: I wonder which kind of bug it has?
<OT_iux> wasikevin: I've installed Ubuntu in several kinds of computers ... it seems the language support works well in China
<wasikevin> OT_iux, when user install multiple languages in a system, ex: Simplified Chinese, Eng, and Japanese, the system might display mixed languages when user use the system.
<OT_iux> oh... i see~ thank you~~  :)
<beforeraining> 大家好！我用Empathy登录上了校内通，能收到别人给我发的消息，也能回复，但就是不显示好友列表，“显示离线好友”时也没有。这个问题怎么解决啊？
<pocoyo> beforeraining: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo>  beforeraining: 不知道。
<beforeraining> pocoyo：谢谢！我也正在从其它地方找解决办法。可能是Empathy本身的问题……
<pocoyo> beforeraining: 嗯 换pidgin试试？
<beforeraining> pocoyo：我试了，不行，pidgin还不如empathy呢。pidgin一登上刚读取完好友列表就提示“服务器关闭了连接”。
<pocoyo> beforeraining: ...
<beforeraining> 不过，pidgin上的协议是xmpp，empathy上是jabber
<lindows915> beforeraining>> 差不多。
<beforeraining> lindows915：应该是这样，从网上查到资料说是校内通用的协议是XMPP，XMPP跟Jabber也几乎一样，……
<lindows915> beforeraining>> 不顯示好友列表？就是在線的也沒有是吧。
<beforeraining> lindows：是啊，直接没有读取到，面板里也没有校内通这个分组。别的都有MSN／yahoo／这些分组
<beforeraining> lindows：不知道是读取到了不显示，还是直接没有读取
<lindows915> beforeraining>> 要打我昵稱的話，打li然後按tab就好了。
<lindows915> beforeraining>> 目前沒有看到相關的bug，本人目前也不用那個登陸，所以幫不上忙。不好意思。
<beforeraining> lindows915: 谢谢提醒，我刚开始用IRC，还不知道这么打昵称呢 :>
<MopperWhite> hi,大家！
<xiangsi> hello
<^k^> xiangsi, 好  12:58 
<MopperWhite> 可以灌水吗？
<ofan> MopperWhite: no
<MopperWhite> ofan: why?
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 因為這裡灌了就漏了。
<AndChat> 准备安装10.04
<beforeraining> AndChat: 10.04不能的empathy不能登人人桌面啊……
<AndChat> ？
<AndChat> 11.04太折腾了
<beforeraining> AndChat: 我现在就是用的10.04，默认的empathy可以登上人人桌面，但是不能读取好友列表，嗯，所以……
<beforeraining> AndChat: 11.04怎么了？
<lainme> beforeraining: pidgin可以，试过
<beforeraining> lainme: 怎么设置？
<beforeraining> lainme: 我试了，刚读取完好友列表，就提示“服务器关闭了连接”，然后就一再重复这个过程……
<lainme> beforeraining: ...不知道，我给同学设置的没这种情况
<beforeraining> lainme: 能说说设置方法吗？
<lainme> beforeraining: 完全按照ubuntu wiki上来的。服务器可能和那上面不一样，我当时试了几个，有的连不上
<beforeraining> lainme: 服务器还记得哪些吗？我只的是talk.renren.com
<lainme> beforeraining: 不是这个就是xiaonei
<beforeraining> lainme: 好的，我试试。
<ofan> http://wiki.freebsdchina.org/howto/c/committer
<lainme> beforeraining: 完全照wiki是可以的
<MopperWhite> 能灌水吗？
<lindows915> ofan>> 這冒個這個是什麼意思？
<lindows915> ofan>> 我懂一點了。
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 不能， 不然會漏的。
<ofan> lindows915: 没什么
<lindows915> ofan>> 到邮件列表用出吃奶的力量把对手往死里骂，把自己的往活里捧。
<lindows915> ofan>> 這個太兇殘了。
<ofan> lindows915: 这叫夸张手法。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 喲，打個招呼！
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你好呀！
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 招呼打完！
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 妳好
<lindows915> 吃飯去，受不了了……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 每天ee小賤人都要對我因愛成恨，習慣了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 呃……
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 感覺今天少了些東西。
<beforeraining> lainme: 我刚才又设置了一下，还是不行啊。再说吧，不弄了……真麻烦……谢谢，……
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 少了什麼東東
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 一般六個字。後三字很狗血。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 不是時候，
<iFvwm> 我准备ban名字了。
<MopperWhite> 在谷歌搜索包含“吴”、“温”、“贾”、“李”、“习”、“贺”、“周”、“胡”等字的词语，会出现“连接被重置”
<ofan> MopperWhite: “资产阶级”貌似都不行
<MopperWhite> 是吗？
<MopperWhite> 我这里“洛克人”被和谐，原因不明……
<ofan> “革命”貌似也不行
<MopperWhite> 有谁会conky美化？
<MopperWhite> ？
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 洛克人也不行？
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 可能因为之前点进去了一个台湾的被和谐页面
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 我還以為是因為李克強先生的緣故。
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 太牵强了……
<lindows915> lindows915>> 還好吧，李字都不讓搜，這個也很正常。名諱嘛……
<MopperWhite> lindows915:听说CCAV在新闻里引用了twitter的内容……
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 這不很正常嗎？
<MopperWhite> lindows915: twitter在大陆是被封的
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 我是大陸的！
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 知道……
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 问题在于在大陆翻墙是不被允许的
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 但CCAV明显翻墙了！！！！
<locate> MopperWhite, 说明bigbrother也在看twitter
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 所以不用強調一下被封的情况。我說正常是因為我不止一次地看到CCAV說Twitter的事了。
<lainme> MopperWhite: 人家或许是专线
<lindows915> locate>> 正解。
<locate> lainme, 正解
<lainme> MopperWhite: ip白名单
<MopperWhite> 啊！！！
<MopperWhite> 典型的不公平！！！
<MopperWhite> 糟了……
<MopperWhite> 谷歌用不了了……
<MopperWhite> 刚刚搜索的词条有“维基揭秘………………”
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 你在說什麼？這很公平很和諧呀！
<locate> - =哪有什么公平可言
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 我错了！在天朝怎么会有不公平呢！！！
<MopperWhite> 看到过一个蛋疼的图片
<MopperWhite> 背景是长城
<MopperWhite> 前面是字“Big Brother is watching”……
<MopperWhite> 据说是维基揭秘上的
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
 * CyrusYzGTt 再見，因愛成恨的ee
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 我要告诉董晓娟你是猥琐男！！！！嘎嘎～
<Frostar> ............
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ .....
<locate> 噗 午间剧场么
<MopperWhite> 我要用电磁轨道炮射 CyrusYzGTt!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee小賤人，開始ban了。。。
<MopperWhite> 谁是ee……
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 空間法則，空間凍結，空間摺疊
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 反物质炸弹！！！！
<ofan> - -
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 抢到宇宙的root帐号！！！
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是初中生？
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 時空法則，萬古皆空
<MopperWhite> sudo rm -rf CyrusYzGTt
<lainme> ……
<MopperWhite> sudo ps CyrusYzGTt | kill -9
<MopperWhite> sudo rm ./ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 天地無極，乾坤借法，陰陽交泰，易轉時空。復原
<MopperWhite> rm就是rm
<MopperWhite> sudo rm -rf /!!!!!
<MopperWhite> 看你咋恢复……
<MopperWhite> 删太多了？！
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 道生一，一生二，三生萬物，恢復
<MopperWhite> ？？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131708.htm 传百度重金打造输入法研发团队 欲占领客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 道生一，一生二，二生三，三生萬物，恢復
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/06/razer-switchblade-7-inch-pocket-gaming-concept-blows-our-minds/
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: mount /dev/sda0
<MopperWhite> sudo rm -rf /media/ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 物理，精神，能量，鎖定，創世法則
<MopperWhite> sudo reboot -r now
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 時空法則，了斷前塵
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你坚持要了断前尘出家我也不反对……
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ...這是改變我們戰鬥歷史的神通，，，
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 出家是神通？剃头而已……
<roylez> happyaron: http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/01/05/quantifying-the-value-of-a-college-degree-by-major/
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席万岁～
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ...神通不是出家的專利。。。。唉～～道友，妳還沒圖片知見障
<CyrusYzGTt> s/圖片/突破/
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 我信基督教……还有，我是技术宅……
<MopperWhite> 上课去，88～
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 恭送瘟神閣下
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<onshoestring> CyrusYzGTt: 你出家是不是因为 晓娟？呵呵。
<roylez> happyaron: 你该看看
<MopperWhite> sudo ps CyrusYzGTt|kill -9
<MopperWhite> sudo rm -rf CyrusYzGTt #这货是撒旦= =
<CyrusYzGTt> onshoestring§ 我從來都沒有出家，這位道友言重了
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 自然法則，了斷因果
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 值得么，WOW
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你有钱阿，无所谓，买个送我
<roylez> palomino|working: 死破马，昨天ping你，今天你才反应过来。你恐龙一样的神经阿？
<palomino|working> ......你昨天ping了?
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<redmorning> 怎么抓超过一屏幕的图？
<ofan> A mass of kludges an spaghetti code 怎么翻译
<redmorning> 网页中的
<roylez> redmorning: 有firefox的网页截图插件，忘了名字了
<iFvwm> roylez: 不如打印成pdf
<iFvwm> 过年，买新东西没。
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 已经不止N次看到你抚摸主席的脸了。。。
<palomino|working> .......
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 pocoyo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<iFvwm> 破马那老掉牙的几句。
<palomino|working> 别吃醋
<roylez> iFvwm: 中文打印会有些字体好丑
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 iFvwm 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> ee也吃醋了
<iFvwm> roylez: 难说。说不定截图字体更丑。
<iFvwm> 破。。。。马
<iFvwm> happyaron: 出来 happy了
<iFvwm> 过年，都不说话了呢？
<iFvwm> 不知道谁用libaosd
<roylez> iFvwm: 这两种我都试过的
<iFvwm> roylez: 说哪2种
<pocoyo> iFvwm: ccsm里的截图 挺好用 哈哈。
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 谁叫你落后。 lol
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 。主要是图标没变化 看不出来。
<iFvwm> 啥图标
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> happyaron: There might still be some Marxists on the faculty but it is all capitalists in the administrations
<onshoestring> ccsm是啥东西？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 鼠标指针没变化。
<iFvwm> 那是。
<iFvwm> 应该按下super就变
<iFvwm> 其实简单
<happyaron> roylez: thanks, private window
<happyaron> iFvwm: 。
<Jie> iFvwm: 我用，呵呵
<leos_ding> 有在的么？
<Jie> 错了，用的是 xosd-bin
<iFvwm> Jie: lol
<leos_ding> 有对libcurl比较熟悉的么？使用libcurl下载一个比较大的文件的时侯，下载了一半网络断了一般怎么处理？
<iFvwm> nnnnnnnnnnnd
<freeflying> iFvwm:
<iFvwm> freeflying: oops
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 你真舍得躲
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 什么？
<iFvwm> 改这名字忽悠别人
<leos_ding> 谁知道？？licurl那个 ……
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 没有，之前用过的，不是N久没来了嘛
<iFvwm> freeflying: 过年了，有好事没。
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 你现在有好消息没。那手机的
<aBiNg> 有啊
<iFvwm> 额。多少版本了
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 2.2 系统拍照只能一次，然后须重启才能再操作
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<iFvwm> 那不等于没用。
<aBiNg> 我之前 port 的版本，只改了一点就成这样了
<aBiNg> 是哦
<iFvwm> 都快3了。你赶紧。 lol
<aBiNg> 需要 EE 去完善啊，我觉得应该快了。但我也是N久没碰ROM了
<iFvwm> 不。我不去搞这。复杂了
<aBiNg> 我九月份后就终止了... iFvwm
<iFvwm> 额。那准备干脆的换手机了？
<aBiNg> 还好，还有人接着做呢。能抓到一张，我觉得快了，哈哈
<iFvwm> 额。居然有人这么起劲
<iFvwm> 1.5 继续
<aBiNg> 是啊，讲鸟语的
<aBiNg> 哪有 1.5 哦？htc 施舍的也是 1.6 啊.. iFvwm
<iFvwm> 那啥英文论坛的？
<aBiNg> italian dev
<iFvwm> 1.6的是后面出的吧
<aBiNg> 没有，一开始就是。后来 htc 就扔了这部机子了
<iFvwm> 黑手党。。
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=544 <-- 这边
<iFvwm> 是这个url
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=872668 这个叫 kalim 的意大利人
<iFvwm> 看多了英文，会头晕的。
<mikeandmore> 555计算理论还要写小论文。。。
<mikeandmore> 本科生考鸟的
<aBiNg> 昨儿个他又添加了些代码，不知道何时能保存 jpeg iFvwm
<iFvwm> 我就奇怪，蓝牙都正常了，咋这不正常
<aBiNg> 你钻进去 libcamera.so 中去看就明白啦。哈哈
<iFvwm> 难。不看
<aBiNg> 蓝牙有 firmware，通用，htc 的
<iFvwm> so而已
<iFvwm> 那蓝牙1.6不正常
<aBiNg> 话说在做 1.6 的 AOSP 的蓝牙的时候，我也花了不少时间
<aBiNg> 嗯？我让它在 AOSP 中工作了.. iFvwm
<iFvwm> 文件传正常的了？
<aBiNg> google 在 1.6 的 framework 中没有支援文件传输
<aBiNg> 所以需要动手打大量补丁
<aBiNg> 当然  iFvwm
<iFvwm> 我等它自然消亡算了。这bt的google
<aBiNg> 但我的 1.6 AOSP ROM，收音机不工作的。所以到现在也没有完美的不带 sense 的 ROM iFvwm
<iFvwm> 这不难受
<aBiNg> 我现在用的是 ivendor 的 SPQROM-0.7，无 camera，无 FM radio
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=767049 <-- 这个 iFvwm
<iFvwm> camera都没。那不要。
<aBiNg> lol
<iFvwm> fm有时候都要的啊
<aBiNg> cam 可以不要，但我喜欢听 FM，所以怪不爽的
<aBiNg> 但 2.2 相较于 1.x 版本有质的区别，无论速度还是耗电
<iFvwm> 速度应该是快了。
<iFvwm> 无线的那电源管理，不知道好了没。
<aBiNg> 就是 wifi 的耗电，好了很多。还有别的功能啊，contacts 的排序啊..
<iFvwm> 排序？可以拼音排序不
<aBiNg> 那必须的嘛 iFvwm
<iFvwm> 额。这样可以丢掉外挂了
<iFvwm> 我去买一个最新的手机算了。
<aBiNg> 是啊，我就不太喜欢那些第三方外挂。lol
<aBiNg> 没钱，也想换呢
<iFvwm> 唯独拨号的外挂，才出过死掉的情况。
<aBiNg> :D 你还中过奖啊
<iFvwm> 那是
<iFvwm> 可以杀掉的。
<iFvwm> 不是彻底死的那种
<aBiNg> 我做 ROM 时，刷机无数，都没死过
<iFvwm> 不刷。没试过。 :D
<iFvwm> 还要备份。麻烦
<roylez> http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/27021/?a=f
<aBiNg> 那你这辈子不用刷机了啊。htc 没更新的意思到现在
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 现在G9了。似乎还是没微距功能。
<aBiNg> nexus s 不是说可以的么？
<aBiNg> roylez: google 之前承认了 mms 中的 bug，
<freeflying> iFvwm: 啥时候玩起android了
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 藍靈兒，
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看 这段话 哪出现 敏感词了
<blueghost> [但报道同时也指出，“巨富”烟草经济的另一面是：世界卫生组织研究表明，若一个国家当年的烟草税是若干亿美元，20年后，这个国家将不得不用当年所征收烟草税的2.8倍支付因吸烟带来的健康危害，且不包括由吸烟导致的其他损失。] 对其他国家 或许 是对的, 但 对中国来说 是这样吗? 20年前 政府获取若干忆美元税收, 20年后 医院收回 2.8倍
<blueghost>  的收入. 我 不信 中国政府 会用税收 来为这个后果 买单, 后果 还不是自个 出钱啊. 两头 都是 收入, 医院 收回的 2.8倍 收入, 又 贡献了 多少利润. 先把 人给 弄得不健康, 再 从老百姓中 赚取 医药费. 此等好事 怎么 会禁烟呢? 傻瓜
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 我 在南方周末 发布 评论, 说有 敏感词 不给 发, 不知道 哪里有 了
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 藍靈兒MM,我不清楚，很少發表評論，通常發表在blogger
<blueghost> 我把 中国政府, 政府替换为 china zf, zf 了
<blueghost> 巨富 也是 吗
<blueghost> 医院 ???
<blueghost> 我 看不到 哪个是 敏感词
<blueghost> 禁烟 是 ????
<blueghost> 税收 ????
<blueghost> 莫名其妙
<blueghost> 我全用拼音 啊
<blueghost> 国家是???
<CyrusYzGTt> 你應該看看是不是跟其他字組合了
<ofan> "中国政府"
<CyrusYzGTt> 比如 “姓中”
<blueghost> 没有 啊, 通篇 我都 看了, 而且 我的 习惯是 用空格 将词组 之间 分开的
<blueghost> 不会 出现 那种 与前一个字 连起来 变 敏感词的
<ofan> 会自动去空格
<blueghost> ofan:) 中国政府 我替换成 china zf
<blueghost> 这样也不行 的吗
<ofan> 不行吧
<lindows915> blueghost>> 現在沒有幾個過濾器不能屏蔽 f u c k 這樣的東西了。
<blueghost> ofan:) anihc zf 这样呢
<blueghost> 连 中国政府 都不能题??? 太奶奶的
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 用 zh_cn zf
<ofan> blueghost: 不知道了
<blueghost> 终国 症腐 这样 可以吗
<blueghost> 太奶奶 的
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 很貼合實際，就這樣
<blueghost> 在 某某政府 都不能提 的过度, 是多变态啊
<blueghost> 在 某某政府 都不能提 的过度, 是多变态啊
<blueghost> 在 某某政府 都不能提 的国度, 是多变态啊
<blueghost> 打错字 了
<blueghost> [但报道同时也指出，“巨富”烟草经济的另一面是：世界卫生组织研究表明，若一个国家当年的烟草税是若干亿美元，20年后，这个国家将不得不用当年所征收烟草税的2.8倍支付因吸烟带来的健康危害，且不包括由吸烟导致的其他损失。] 对其他国家 或许 是对的, 但 对中国来说 是这样吗? 20年前 政府获取若干忆美元税收, 20年后 医院收回 2.8倍
<blueghost>  的收入. 我 不信 中国政府 会用税收 来为这个后果 买单, 后果 还不是自个 出钱啊. 两头 都是 收入, 医院 收回的 2.8倍 收入, 又 贡献了 多少利润. 先把 人给 弄得不健康, 再 从老百姓中 赚取 医药费. 此等好事 怎么 会禁烟呢? 傻瓜
<blueghost> 不好意思, 重复了
<blueghost> [但报道同时也指出，“巨富”...经济的另一面是：...若一个...当年的烟草税是若干亿美元，20年后，...的2.8倍支付因吸烟带来的健康危害，且不包括...其他损失。] 对其他国家 或许 是对的, 但 我亲爱的祖国 来说 是这样吗? 20年前 祖国 当家人 获取若干忆美元税收, 20年后 医院收回 2.8倍 的收入. 我 不信 祖国的当家人 会用税收 来为这个后果 买
<blueghost> 单, 后果 还不是自个 出钱啊. 两头 都是 收入, 医院 收回的 2.8倍 收入, 又 贡献了 多少利润. 先把 人给 弄得不健康, 再 从老百姓中 赚取 医药费. 此等好事 怎么 会禁烟呢? 傻瓜
<blueghost> 这样 还是 有敏感词 啊
<blueghost> 傻瓜也算??
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 小大眼????
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: kt
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 小大眼????
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: § 小大眼
<blueghost> 谁告诉我, 什么是 敏感词
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ s/親愛的祖國/親愛的黨國
<blueghost> 呵呵
<iFvwm> freeflying: 很久，都要换手机了。
<blueghost> 我在测试
<blueghost> 中国 政府 傻瓜 国家 都不是
<blueghost> 干嘛我的 就通不过呢
<Kandu> blueghost: 合起來就是了
<blueghost> 呵呵
<iFvwm> 你们折腾关键词？
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我正在做关键词过滤 额
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 我 在 南方周末 发评论, 上面那 段话 通不过 敏感词
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你成网景协管了？
<blueghost> 巨富,税收,烟草税,美元,危害,健康, 危害健康
<blueghost> 这些也不是
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 哪个网站没有关键词过滤 我刚好接这活了
<iFvwm> 不至于吧
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<jyf1987> 总之老板需要 我就做被 妈的 用cython写 只比正则快一点
<blueghost> 他奶奶 的
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 小大眼????
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: § 小大眼
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 小大眼????
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: § 小大眼
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ ture??
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: § 小大眼
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ rm -fr * \/* /\* /
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: § rm -fr * \ * \*
<blueghost> [但报道同时也指出，“巨富”...经济的另一面是：...若一个...当年的烟草税是若干亿美元，20年后，...的2.8倍支付因吸烟带来的健康危害，且不包括...其他损失。] 对..其..他..国..家..或..许..是..对..的, 但..我..亲..爱..的..祖..国..来..说..是..这..样..吗? 20年前..祖..国..当..家..人..获..取..若..干..忆..美..元..税..收, 2..0..年..后..医..院..收..回..2.8倍..
<blueghost> 的..收..入.我..不..信..祖..国..的..当..家..人..会..用..税..收..来..为..这..个..后..果..买..单, 后..果..还..不..是..自..个..出..钱..啊. 两..头..都..是..收..入, 医..院..收..回..的..2.8倍..收..入.., 又..贡..献..了..多..少..利..润. 先..把..人..给..弄..得..不..健..康, 再..从..老..百..姓..中..赚..取..医..药..费. 此..等..好..事..怎..么..会..禁..烟..呢?..傻..瓜....这样
<blueghost> 还有敏感词吗, 他 的父亲的母亲 的
<blueghost> 如此 还是有 敏感词 啊
<iFvwm> blueghost: 这干嘛呢
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 你知道卡米洛工程嗎？
<o_0> CyrusYzGTt: oh no
<iFvwm> 别在这里刷了
<blueghost> 发评论 啊, 总通不过 敏感词 审查.
<iFvwm> 那关irc啥事情。
<iFvwm> 给你老妈说去
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 你知道業曼的星門計劃嗎？
<blueghost> iFvwm:) 我是 想 帮我 判断 下 哪 里是敏感词了, 好让 我 去掉 发评论 出去
<blueghost> 我不知道 能到 哪说
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 我跟你私聊去傳道予妳
<jyf1987> blueghost: 就你现在这段么？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 是的
<blueghost> 能 发出去就行
<jyf1987> blueghost: 巨富可能是 另外 分割符号不要用有规律的 用一些中文分割比较好 或者字母  你用 标点符号 写个正则就一网打尽了
<jyf1987> 另外有些词字什么的可以用拆字
<jyf1987> 比如妈 女马
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ s/鉅富/巨富/
<ofan> blueghost: 全用火星字
<ofan> blueghost: 非主流子
<blueghost> 甚至 每个字 都隔开了
<jyf1987> 拆字 同音替换 换序 无非就这些
<blueghost> 巨富 我也测试过了, 不是敏感词
<jyf1987> 那就是他们用正则了
<ofan> blueghost: 说了，空白分割没用
<jyf1987> 比如一个关键词的过滤可以是 '政[.,|*]+?府'
<blueghost> ofan:) 用 .
<blueghost> 哦
<jyf1987> 这样你那个可就个屁了
<jyf1987> 不如改成 正服
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 美之为美，善之为善；丑之为丑，恶之为恶。有无相生，难易相成；高底相倒，上下相倾。前后相随，左右相称；音声相和，韵律相乐。无为之事，不言而教；作而不辞，生而不有。为而不恃，功成不居；是以不去，无名而归。圣人之美，在于华德；万民之善，在于普道。
<blueghost> 政府也测试过了, 也不是敏感词
<blueghost> jyf1987:) http://www.infzm.com/content/54385
<blueghost> 这里 有两个评论 是我 测试的
<blueghost> seekawayout
<jyf1987> blueghost: 烟草税呢
<iIlL10oO> firefox 有没有 粘贴并转到插件
<mikeandmore> 为啥SKI算子是图灵完整的？
<blueghost> 也测试过了
<blueghost> 敏感词 测试 中国, 政府, 国家, 傻瓜
<aBiNg> 郭嘉..
<blueghost> 不好意思, 我不知道什么 是敏感词, 总通不过 评论, 我在测试什么是敏感词, 巨富,税收,烟草税,美元,危害,健康, 危害健康
<Kandu> blueghost: 我知道了，它的過濾詞是 "blueghost"
<mikeandmore> falun
<mikeandmore> 啊，竟然没reset...
<blueghost> 这两句 的词 都 通过了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我也是这样想的 对于老是有敏感词命中的用户 直接禁止他一阵提交
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ s/blueghost/藍靈兒
<iIlL10oO> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/file/83755/launch_clipboard-1.8-fx.xpi?src=api
<jyf1987> blueghost: 每个词都提交一次就可以知道哪个是了 呵呵
<blueghost> 在那 的 名称是 seekawayout, 发布过 两个 测试 评论, 不是名称 的问题
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 太 累
<blueghost> 好, 我一句话一句话 发
<jyf1987> 怎么通不过 敏感词 啊, 征收? 这个敏感词是审核么
<jyf1987> 你总结出南洲的敏感词以后可以写个报告给我们
<jyf1987> 我们好做个敏感词自动替换插件
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 應該稱南朝故土
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 南京?
<blueghost> 他爸爸的妈妈的
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 到时候焚书,把你活埋
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ s/南京/南陵/
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: e
<blueghost> 他奶奶 的
<blueghost> 发不出去 啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 准备换啥啊
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 20年前祖国当家人获取若干亿美元税收,20年后医院收回2.8倍的收入. 这句 出现问题
<blueghost> 哪个是敏感词 啊
<blueghost> 知道了
<blueghost> 20年前 应该是这个
<jyf1987> 20年前？
<blueghost> 1989
<jyf1987> 额 和我想的一样
<blueghost> 也不对啊
<blueghost> 2010-20 1990 啊,
<GinTonic> debian 系统没声音，各位帮帮忙吧
<blueghost> 还真实 20年前
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<jyf1987> blueghost: 因为是去年遗留的关键词
<blueghost> 呵呵
<GinTonic> debian 系统没声音，各位帮帮忙吧
<blueghost> 艾
<iFvwm> freeflying: G9
<GinTonic> 算了，还是去debian外国聊天室吧，
<Long_> topic
<freeflying> iFvwm: 这个是啥啊
<iFvwm> G1-G9。htc系列
<roylez> GinTonic: sudo useradd -aG audio <uid>; sudo alsaconf  收工
<aBiNg> lol
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 别 Gx 的称呼了，不知道是个啥机型
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 啥。
<iFvwm> 我只知道这样。。。说野火？纹身？
<aBiNg> 那中文译得给力啊
<iFvwm> 那我记不住
<aBiNg> 我只知道我的 Tattoo，@_@
<blueghost> 终于 发出去 了
<iFvwm> 还不是。 aBiNg
<comos> linux 下用什么软件破解 微软office 的密码
<TwentyYearsAgo> 屏蔽我吧
<aBiNg> 这 surf suckless 小工具很顺手的说，要不试试？ iFvwm
<iFvwm> 这是？
<aBiNg> suckless.org Ub 中应该有 surf
<TwentyYearsAgo> 谁告诉 我, 哪个网站 列出了所有 的敏感词 ????
<iFvwm> 都还不知道干嘛的。
<CyrusYzGTt> keywords
<aBiNg> 譬如我不想开个 fx 或者 op，直接一个 surf 查看一下信息就OK
<iFvwm> 那不w3m也可以。 LWP也可以嘛
<aBiNg> surf 是 gtk2+webkit 啊
<iFvwm> 源里面没有
<iFvwm> p   surfraw                         - a fast unix command line interface to WWW ？
<aBiNg> search suckless 呢
<iFvwm> 无
<aBiNg> debian 中有，但这个小包中也没有 surf，我自己编译一个。极小的体积，却很 hi
<iFvwm> 依赖估计减少了体积
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 哪里有临时上传的？发给你？
<aBiNg> 源代码只 800+ 的浏览器，lol
<iFvwm> 临时ftp
<houge_langley> 请问，安装了kdm之后并使用它作为默认的开机登陆选择之后，如何改回原来的gdm？
<iFvwm> ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/
<iFvwm> 800k?
<houge_langley> 谢谢
<iFvwm> 800 line?
<iFvwm> houge_langley: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<aBiNg> 800+ 行！！
<calebot> gtk 2.99.0 出了
<calebot> 预定下月初推出 gtk 3.0
<houge_langley> iFvwm:  sudo运行？
<calebot> 手上有 gtk2 的快 porting 啊～
<iFvwm> 3不是蛮多不兼容嘛。 calebot
<iFvwm> houge_langley: 那当然
<TwentyYearsAgo> jyf1987:) 如果是 去年遗留 的 "20年前", 前年 的 就是 "19年前" 啰. 如果我想 回忆一下20年前, 19年前, 18年前 的往事, 也不能 发表啰
<houge_langley> iFvwm:  谢谢
<calebot> iFvwm: source 兼容
<iFvwm> 这。。
<iIlL10oO> surfraw 需要 w3m
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 上传到 ./upload/surf 了。这谁的 ftp 啊？
<iFvwm> 什么学校的。不知道
<aBiNg> 开放上传？这么ＮＢ？
<houge_langley> iFvwm:  谢谢，成功
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ sudo aptitude install surfraw
<iIlL10oO> Need to get 4,122 kB of archives. After unpacking 18.7 MB will be used.
<aBiNg> surfraw != surf iIlL10oO
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 就是啥都不能屏蔽。而且有点慢
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ as surf
<iIlL10oO> p   k3dsurf                             - tool for mathematical surfaces
<iIlL10oO> p   netsurf                             - Small portable web browser with CSS and Unicod
<TwentyYearsAgo> aBiNg:) IF surfraw != surf iIlL10o0 THEN ...
<iIlL10oO> p   surfraw                             - a fast unix command line interface to WWW
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 源没有的
<iIlL10oO> o
<aBiNg> 对，没 plugin，没 bookmark，要有了，取代 firefox 指日可代，lol
<iFvwm> 。。。你吹吧。 :D
<iIlL10oO> 要支持 html5
<iIlL10oO> 支持 flash to ascii
<aBiNg> 那臃肿的 firefox..
<iIlL10oO> ascii 电影
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 你这bt了
<iFvwm> 谁看哦
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 自己实现一层X, 叫做 X-cli , 支持 opengl
<aBiNg> 全mask，看神马？
<iIlL10oO> opengl-cli
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 那你不去framebuffer
<iIlL10oO> Cli-full
<comos> linux 下用什么软件破解 微软office 的密码
<iIlL10oO> framebuffer +1
<iFvwm> comos: 这不是lin的事情。
<iIlL10oO> Mono -1
<aBiNg> comos: 在 vbox 中破解，可
<TwentyYearsAgo> 有个 牛蛙 对 其他 普通 的青蛙说, "我最大". 这时 来了 个 公鸡, 普通 的青蛙 问牛蛙"公鸡大 还是你 大". 牛蛙 说 "当然是我打", 然后 就拼命 吸气, 将自己 的肚皮 鼓起来. 真的 比 公鸡 大了. 这时又来了个 水牛, 普通的青蛙 又问:"牛大, 还是 你大", "当然是我大"牛蛙 又拼命 将自己 的肚皮鼓起来
<TwentyYearsAgo> 后来就 ...
<comos> iFvwm: 可是我要看几个加密的excel 文档，以前听说有这样的linux工具，所以才问的
<aBiNg> 就牛逼了 lol
<TwentyYearsAgo> 吹吧, 小心 别把 自己的肚皮 吹破了
<iFvwm> 就被踢了。 lol
<iIlL10oO> http://g3d-ruby.rubyforge.org/svn/source/Framebuffer.cpp
<ofan> ？
<TwentyYearsAgo> ofan:) 小时候 看 的寓言故事
<ofan> iIlL10oO: ?
<iFvwm> 不知道谁熟悉cairo
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 以前不有个解析链接标题的 robot 的呢？
<ofan> TwentyYearsAgo: 你这断句，看起来太累了
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 上面有一个^k^
<TwentyYearsAgo> iFvwm:) 我弄过 以 cairo 的 conky
<iFvwm> 那一边去。
 * TwentyYearsAgo 一边去了
<iFvwm> 不知道谁熟悉libaosd
<aBiNg> 我啊，I told you iFvwm
<iFvwm> .
<aBiNg> 你不就是要个 osd 么？
<iFvwm> 不知道谁有买G9
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: ^k^ 只取ubuntu 相关的标题
<aBiNg> ...
<aBiNg> iIlL10oO: 啊？不知道
<ofan> 只买过G7
<iIlL10oO> 我想买个能跑bash的手机
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 那我问你啊。 aosd的render 和 update记得不。
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 那太弱了
<iIlL10oO> 能跑 ssh-client
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 记得有 bug，别的忘了
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 能跑 ruby 的有吗
<iFvwm> aBiNg: . 没吧
<aBiNg> iIlL10oO: android 啊
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 基于*nix的系统都行
<iIlL10oO> aBiNg: 我打算买
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 不知道rubbish
<ofan> ios这些都能跑
<iFvwm> ofan: 你又吹
<ofan> iFvwm: 吹啥
<iIlL10oO> iphone
<ofan> ssh,bash都有
<ofan> 而且可以用deb包装
<iFvwm> ofan: 你那手机上，都只有busybox。
<ofan> iFvwm: 有下载的
<TwentyYearsAgo> ofan:) 吹肚皮
<iFvwm> ssh倒是容易
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 是的, iphone 下载安装软件特别方便
<iIlL10oO> wifi 下载
<ofan> iFvwm: 基本的unix命令都有
<ofan> gnu的那一套 都有deb包
<aBiNg> 啥都有啊
<iFvwm> ofan: 那不是bash
<iFvwm> 是残废
<ofan> iFvwm: 可以装
<iFvwm> 你们都想骗 kk
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 去meego
<iIlL10oO> N900 可以跑 ruby 不
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 那 qt+rpm?
<iFvwm> rpm。啥
<iFvwm> 咋说这了
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 可以吧
<aBiNg> meego 嘛
<iFvwm> 额。我可没用过。
<aBiNg> 不是么？:P
<iIlL10oO> 什么时候有个 ubuntu 手机
<ofan> 等内存2毛一斤的时候
<iFvwm> 谁有meego。出来说声
<roylez> ee有
<aBiNg> 哥刚看过绍介..
<iFvwm> freeflying: 你不是有N90
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 啊。 @@
<iFvwm> roylez: 你不是老外嘛。应该有这吧。
<aBiNg> LoL
<iFvwm> 金老外
<iFvwm> 金员外
<aBiNg> 嗯
<iFvwm> 主席自从归国，就变员外了。可惜。 roylez
<aBiNg> 金，那个论坛的签名是个啥意思啊，至今没搞明白。什么“今天就是你的幸运日”云云..
<iFvwm> :D
<aBiNg> 求真相 iFvwm
<iFvwm> 他基本不发贴的。我不记得
<iFvwm> 我准备买一个1w元的手机。谁推荐一个
<iFvwm> 可以跑perl的
<aBiNg> 挫，就这追求..
<iIlL10oO> 买个上网本,最强大
<iFvwm> 有了perl。啥都有了哦
<iIlL10oO> 上网本的电池如果能跑 1星期...
<aBiNg> 那 android 机也能跑1星期...
<iFvwm> 那手机也不行了啊
<iFvwm> 没吧。你的跑1周？ aBiNg
<iFvwm> 你不打电话？
<iIlL10oO> 功耗和体积成正比
<aBiNg> 我顺着 kk 说，假如
<iFvwm> 要不，回归自然。都不用手机。
<iIlL10oO> 非智能手机的电池 能跑2星期
<aBiNg> 那是
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你又瞎说什么了
<roylez> aBiNg: ...
<aBiNg> roylez: 有K言W语?
<roylez> aBiNg: 田鸡不可泄漏
<iFvwm> 丫丫的，这2个说话风格对上了
<roylez> ＹＹ是崽崽的妹妹？
<aBiNg> 泄漏这田鸡吧......
<iFvwm> 小屁孩的那女伴，才叫丫丫？
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 我记得以前 irc 发烧客 yaoms 呢？
<iFvwm> 不知道。
 * roylez 办公室要热死人了
<iFvwm> roylez: 你新本本不是带风扇嘛。拆开用下。
 * aBiNg 表示深刻理解 roylez
<hkkk> 我们这里暖气都停了
<hkkk> 天然气供应紧张
<aBiNg> hkkk: 东北？
<hkkk> 西安
<iFvwm> 没起源的地方？ hkkk
<iFvwm> 气源
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/jMrHT.gif
<hkkk> iFvwm: 陕西生产天然气，但是有限供应北京
<iFvwm> 额
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/I4wsd.jpg
<iFvwm> gif就是被你这样的人，搞得没市场了的。
<iFvwm> 第2张不错
 * pityonline */33 * * * * env DISPLAY=:0.0 notify-send -t 10000 "Check todo list!" "`todo`" && aplay /home/pity/snd/check.wav 2>/dev/null 这个命令为什么不是每隔33分钟执行一次呢？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 只会在第33钟执行一次。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不，整点也执行一次
<pityonline> pocoyo: 但 */33 这种写法是每了隔33分钟执行一次啊
<pocoyo> pityonline: 那就对了呗 余数是 0的才会执行。
<iFvwm> 除法而已
<pocoyo> pityonline: 神说的 除法。
<iFvwm> anacron
<pityonline> iFvwm: pocoyo 换成每47分钟执行一次也是在整点和第47分钟各执行一次
<pocoyo> iFvwm: mplayer里面有个软件控制音量的是啥意思。
<iFvwm> 。
<plugandplay> 你好
<pityonline> pocoyo: iFvwm 是每个整点都会执行
<pocoyo> pityonline: 除法啊 哥哥。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 必然的。
 * plugandplay know only 你好 in chinese ^^
<iFvwm> anacron -> pityonline 试试
<pocoyo> plugandplay: 只知道 welcome in english ^^
<iFvwm> 还顺便试试incron
<pityonline> pocoyo: pocoyo 除法与整点儿没关系吧，如果是能被60整除的才有关系
<pityonline> iFvwm: 这么多
<pocoyo> pityonline: 0/33 33/33 ...
<iFvwm> 都是好东西
<plugandplay> pocoyo, 谢谢 ：）
<pocoyo> plugandplay: not at all :)
<pityonline> pocoyo: 啥意思？
<pityonline> iFvwm: 拜谢神
<pocoyo> pityonline: 求余得0的 才执行 是这个意思不？ iFvwm
<pityonline> pocoyo: 为什么cron会把余数不为0的在整点多处理一次呢？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 问 神。。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 神让换别的试试
<pocoyo> pityonline: 神当时也是这么对我说的。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 那个火车上的妹子 你居然错过了 孺子不可教也。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 看来自带的cron程序有这个问题，而anacron或incron没这个问题
<pityonline> pocoyo: 又不好看
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我没开 anacron这个服务。
<pocoyo> pityonline: 哦。你又不说清。
<pityonline> pocoyo: me either
<pityonline> pocoyo: 说清了你就没想象空间了
<pocoyo> pityonline: 男人得够野兽就成
<myke_> 谁对grub的acpi指令了解？
<pityonline> pocoyo: 得当个有品味的野兽
<myke_> gruber出来阿
<roylez> pityonline: fcron
<pityonline> roylez: well thx
<pityonline> 看来自带的crontab就是有问题呀
<roylez> pityonline: 设计不同，vixie cron是比较麻烦
<pityonline> roylez: vixie是啥？
<roylez> pityonline: 你man一下cron，到最后，看作者
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/ujwee.png
<pityonline> roylez: 原来是作者。谢谢
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/F7DZN.jpg
<ofan> 这车质量过硬阿
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/86Y4J.jpg
<roylez> 这钥匙孔太牛了
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/7jzKx.jpg
<myke_> 请问终端字体大小如何修改？不修改分辨率
<myke_> 控制台字体
<myke_> 请问？
<freeflying> myke_: man setupcon
<roylez> happyaron: http://d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/49990_700.jpg
<roylez> freeflying: 何解，你看明白没
<myke_> freeflying: thx, 阿弥陀佛！
<freeflying> roylez: 不懂
<roylez> freeflying: 圆周长是pi*d，外围的框子，周长永远是４，所以无限下去，圆周长是4，所以pi = 4
<puhemo> 安装tar.bz2文件，看了半天教程还是没成功，请问有好心人在线教吗？
<ofan> roylez: 那个无限也不会成为一个圆
<freeflying> puhemo: 先用软件中心搜索看看有没有你要的软件
<pityonline> http://ri0day.blogbus.com/logs/82199908.html crontab 在33分钟和整点都执行某条命令，这里是这样解释的
<myke_> freeflying: archlinux没有setupcon
<myke_> 请问archlinux中如何修改控制台的字体大小
<aBiNg> myke_: edit /etc/console-tools/config
<freeflying> puhemo: 不用问了，你连这中基本的东西都不会，就不要考虑用元吗安装
<myke_> aBiNg: 需要pacman什么东西？
<myke_> puhemo: 要找什么软件？
<aBiNg> 没有这个文件么？我用 debian
<myke_> 看来rc.conf里面有
<myke_> aBiNg: Debian要改的话不是推荐什么update-alternatives?
<aBiNg> 不会啊
<myke_> aBiNg: 那是Debian默认修改设置的方式好像
<aBiNg> :)
<myke_> 不对，只有字体，没有大小
<mengfei> 有用virtualbox4.0的不？很不好用啊， 好多问题
<ghosTM55> 在用vbox 4，有什么问题
<mengfei> 虚拟windows中你能看视频不？是pps.qqlive.xunlei这些，都会出错看不了
<mengfei> 安装debian根本启动不了，还有说什么安装目录使用ext4有什么问题的
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 把人给吓跑了？
<myke_> mengfei: 我ext4给debian, vbox里面, 重启就无法启动
<mengfei> 是啊，我的根本没能安装
<myke_> mengfei: 试试btrfs
<mengfei> 那个要删了系统重装，我只分了／分区，重装要加个/boot分区才能用btrfs
<mengfei> 貌似btrfs不能做启动分区
<ofan> 貌似grub有btrfs的补丁
<myke_> mengfei: /boot分ext2
<mengfei> 就是啊，不过要重新分区装系统
<myke_> mengfei: Debian而且要2.6.36内核以上
<ghosTM55> mengfei: 可以的，我写篇blog说下这个问题吧
<ghosTM55> 看来还是有不少朋友碰到了
<mengfei> 这个就不知道了，我用debian507就没能装
<myke_> ghosTM55: 我有的时候碰到，有的时候没碰到
<mengfei> 用ubuntu就好的
<mengfei> 就是不能开3D加速
<myke_> mengfei: 我结果用arch
<mengfei> 我arch装在另一台电脑上，没在虚拟机里装
<ghosTM55> mengfei: 稍等，我马上写篇blog，你就知道这个问题怎么解决了
<Aerowolf> 刚上线，神马问题？
<mengfei> ghosTM55: 好的，过会看看
<mengfei> Aerowolf: 关于virtualbox4的问题
<Aerowolf> 噢，期待你的Blog
<myke_> mengfei: 我说我结果换arch没问题了。
<myke_> mengfei: 搞了btrfs, 压缩了很多
<mengfei> myke_: 你现在用arch系统，并且用btrfs？
<myke_> mengfei: 我虚拟机里面
<myke_> mengfei: 现在Debian
<mengfei> 哦
<myke_> 请问控制台如何支持中文？
<mengfei> 我这台机子用ubuntu，想用vbox装debian服务器试试的，结果没能安装
<myke_> mengfei: Debian虚拟机装的话还是debootstrap吧
<myke_> 请问控制台如何支持中文？
<aBiNg> myke_: google zhcon
<myke_> aBiNg: zhcon不是实终端
<aBiNg> 什么叫实终端啊
<myke_> aBiNg: 而且zhcon已经out of date了，fbterm可以支持中文
<myke_> aBiNg: 是利用framebuffer的，不是真正终端下的
<aBiNg> 你内核不想支持 fb，然后要中文？
<myke_> aBiNg: 支持fb, 终端字体里面有非英语的，但是就是没有中文
<aBiNg> 要 cjk 才有中字
<mengfei> 终端下就用英文好了，虽然我英文不好，要不就装桌面吧，虚拟终端中文支持不错
<myke_> mengfei: fbterm模拟出来的有的软件会报错的，譬如fbi
<myke_> mengfei: 恰好 我的文件名是中文的话就悲剧了
<myke_> mengfei: 再譬如终端下你要IRC
<mengfei> myke_: 没度过终端用中文，
<mengfei> 试过
<mengfei> 桌面环境下的虚拟终端不就支持中文吗
<aBiNg> 如何在"实终端"中输入中字？ myke_
<myke_> aBiNg: 文件名可以补全
<aBiNg> 你不是要 irc 么？
<myke_> aBiNg: 最主要是fbi的远古
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  18:18 
<flh> yes
<myke_> aBiNg: s/远古/缘故/g
<myke_> aBiNg: IRC的话可以用fbterm
<myke_> mengfei: 有的时候不想开X
<flh> myke_: sed -i s/远古/缘故/g file ?
<myke_> flh: .......
<aBiNg> myke_: 用 fbterm 可以 tty 中输入中字？
<flh> myke_: 我也没看明白呀
<myke_> aBiNg: ucimf
<myke_> aBiNg: 用的是openvanilla
<aBiNg> 好用？
<ghosTM55> mengfei , myke_ : www.ghostunix.org/?p=276
<myke_> aBiNg: 不太好，总归不如fcitx
<mengfei> 去看看
<aBiNg> 那折腾个啥，老实地开 X 吧。lol
<myke_> ghosTM55: 我的错误不是这样的
<myke_> ghosTM55: 我是在启动Linux的时候在mount rootfs总是不行
<myke_> ghosTM55: 不是vbox提示出来的错误，而是类似kernel panic
<ghosTM55> myke_: 你是什么系统
<myke_> ghosTM55: 记得是arch
<myke_> ghosTM55: 在WINDOWS下
<ghosTM55> myke_: 这个问题是你自己里面安装的系统有问题，和virtualbox没关系
<ghosTM55> myke_: 一般这样的问题都是内核没支持你的文件系统，或者是启动配置文件写错了
<ghosTM55> myke_: 因为你是arch，所以后者概率大些
<cfy> 哈哈我有好多张nanonote的贴纸
<cfy> jyf1987:
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么
<cfy> jyf1987: 我有好多张nn的贴纸
<cfy> jyf1987: lol
<jyf1987> cfy: 这有啥大不了的
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<mengfei> ……
<mengfei> test
<pocoyo> mengfei: 【这句话突然火爆了！】肠道总面积有200平米，我们住的地方还没有屎住的地方大，我们还不如去屎！真是生不如屎啊，＂太有尿了＂ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jyf1987> cfy: 小孩子阿
<cfy> jyf1987: @@
<mengfei> uname -a
<flh> pocoyo: 哈哈
<jyf1987> pure c 有什么效率高的hash库否？
<jyf1987> 用wchar做key的 没别的
<myke_> ghosTM55: 肯定有关的，没写错，我在家里Linux的OSE的vbox正常，到学校Win就出错了
<ghosTM55> myke_: 那就不知道
<myke_> ghosTM55: 而且如果配置出错的话因为arch有initrd所以会启动到ramfs
<myke_> jyf1987: perl有hash
<jyf1987> 一边去
<ghosTM55> myke_: 我已经很久不用arch了，呵呵
<cfy> jyf1987: 没错。
<cfy> myke_: jyf1987 懂得。本来写perl的
<jyf1987> 我说的是c 给我扯perl nnd
<myke_> cfy: 哦, C我不会
<jyf1987> 哈哈 我在ubuntu下 用web talk跟人视频 很流窗
<mengfei> gtalk?
<jyf1987> 是阿
<mengfei> 不错的,我也用
<jyf1987> 那你可以装个那个插件
<jyf1987> linux下也有 真帮阿
<jyf1987> 我回家去装
<mengfei> 我试过用empathy用gtalk，视频效果不好
<myke_> jyf1987: uthash.h
<jyf1987> 呵呵 可以试试这个google自家产的
<jyf1987> myke_: 你还是忙你的去吧
<myke_> 请问vimperator如何把菜单什么的隐藏掉
<cfy> ghosTM55: 问下你有没有开(display-battery-mode)?
<myke_> 好像是:set什么的, 忘了
<jyf1987> myke_: 这个你倒是问对人了
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<jyf1987> myke_:    :set go-=m
<myke_> jyf1987: ok, pentadactyl最新的nightly好像在FF4无效
<jyf1987> myke_: 没有ff4用
<ghosTM55> cfy: 没有，不需要
<cfy> ghosTM55:  哦
<ofan> jyf1987: glibc里貌似就有hash
<ofan> 人呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pangyu§ quassel hi
<cfy> 有人用btrfs么？
<cfy> 稳定不？
<Kandu> cfy: <--OO--<
<happyaron> cfy: 还好的。
<cfy> Kandu: happyaron okay,不过让我纠结的是，我还要不要再多层lvm....
<Kandu> cfy: 就是說，你太 <--OO--< 了
<cfy> happyaron: Kandu: 貌似2007年的时侯,btrfs就支持online shrink了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: out?
<myke_> 本机还没上btrfs
<happyaron> cfy: 我用一段时间了。
<Kandu> cfy: 我是堅持 ext2 不動搖的
<cfy> happyaron: 我看还是先作为一些文件系统用着。等差不多默认了。把lvm也弄掉算了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你是要为了研究么？
<Kandu> cfy: 懶得換，然後是 win32 有 ext2 驅動
<touparx> cfy< 现在btrfs能替代lvm了？
<myke_> win32不支持ext3,4?
<lindows915>  <--OO--< ?
<lindows915> 這個叫蛋疼？
<ofan> myke_: 显然的
<lindows915> 你們這語言發展也太潛移默化了
<cfy> touparx: 估计不行。lvm上可以多文件系统。btrfs不行吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 原来是蛋疼的意思。囧。
<ofan> cfy: 啥叫“多文件系统”？
<lindows915> cfy>> 現在btrfs還沒有btrpool嗎？
<happyaron> cfy: 不适合搞虚拟机。
<ofan> 现在还是用fat扩展分区
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§  <lindows915> 你們這語言發展也太潛移默化了 哪個方面的？？
<cfy> ofan: 就是多个逻辑分区。可以你想怎么弄怎么弄
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 符号語言呀……
<happyaron> cfy: 要上虚拟机的话，VM disk放ext分区。
<cfy> ofan: 我感觉btrfs分出来的肯定要btrfs吧
<touparx> cfy< btrfs的subvolume可以实现一个分区挂多个subvolume么？
<cfy> happyaron: 是不是的？
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 哦，拉丁語系的？
<cfy> touparx: 不要问我。。。我不知道。呵呵。
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 得，當我沒有說。
<ofan> touparx: 支持。。 没记错的话
<cfy> touparx: ofan 刚才关于btrfs的是猜测，除了。能online resize那段（包括shrink)
<lindows915> cfy>> 不是的吧。
<cfy> lindows915: 不是啥？
<myke_> 汗, 恐怕没人愿意让win支持ext4?
<happyaron> cfy: 肯定btrfs
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<ofan> myke_: m$不支持
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。所以，先btrfs几个分区好了。呵呵。
<lindows915> cfy>> 我記得zpool可以分出區來做其它的文件系统，比如swap什麼的。btr應該也有這樣的功能吧。至於能不能分成ext4那我就不知道了。
<ofan> myke_: 有个开源项目可以支持ext2-4,不过不好用
<cfy> lindows915: 哦。其实我是觉得，如果btrfs能完全代替lvm,那么就没必要再多跑层了。要慢点吧
<ofan> m$的磁盘管理调整磁盘的时候还会自动格式化linux的分区
<myke_> ofan: m$当然不支持咯, 我看到说对ext3也只是部分支持
<myke_> ofan: 恩, 非常垄断
<jiero> myke_: GPL
<ofan> myke_: 是无耻。。
<myke_> ofan: 前两天U盘弄到Win7, 忽然提示有盘未格式化什么的
<myke_> jiero: 恩, 知道, 那个显然不是M$写的
<myke_> ofan: 还有Windows好像不支持U盘分区
<Kandu> myke_: 支持的
<user8888> windows支持U盘分区？
<myke_> Kandu: 我fdisk分了下, 到Win下无法挂载
<user8888> 好像没有看到过
<Kandu> myke_: 我一個 u 盤，一個 ext2 裝 arch 一個 fat32. ext2 在前， fat32 在後，這樣 win32 上只顯示一個區  (xp 2003 7 都測試過)
<myke_> Kandu: 只能挂载第一分区
<user8888> 8-)
<Kandu> myke_: 這樣啊，再多分區就沒試過了
<jiero> Guys, what do you think about http://i.imgur.com/eBgS2.png?
<Kandu> myke_: 到時候去試試
<myke_> Kandu: 我上次是ReactOS在前, fat在后, 结果Win提示要我格式化
<myke_> Kandu: 我用磁盘分区管理工具(Win), 打开U盘, 发现Win识别分区, 但是无法挂载fat
<lindows915> jiero>> 怎麼個怎麼樣法？
<missing> ŶŶ
<myke_> Kandu: 写错了,是reiserfs在前
<Kandu> myke_: 唔，剛說錯了，是 fat 在前， ext2 再後
<myke_> Kandu: 我在看ReactOS的文章
<Kandu> myke_: 今晚酒喝多了 0_o
<myke_> Kandu: 恩, 这样可以的. 但是Win的确只支持第一分区
<Kandu> myke_: 我去弄個盤測試測試
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<Big_bear> 有人用MSN没？
<lindows915> 到 DraZet 哈喽哈一行話題瞬间停止。
<lindows915> 變得真快。
<cfy> myke_: Kandu 哈哈，是这样。只识别第一个
<Kandu> myke_: 唔，確實如此
<touparx> cfy< 刚才测试了一下，btrfs的subvolume不能同时挂载
<cfy> myke_: Kandu 我试过两个的。我就这么干，第一个小点，ext2的多点
<Kandu> myke_: 我分了三個區， 2003 只認一個
<cfy> touparx: 啥叫同时挂载？
<DraZet> lindows915: 羡慕 嫉妒 恨？
<touparx> cfy< 就是同时挂载到不同的文件下
<Kandu> myke_, cfy: 我承諾2
<lindows915> DraZet>> 我羡慕這個東西做什麼？
<touparx> cfy< 看样子，目前还不能完全替代lvm
<Kandu> myke_, cfy: win32 太弱智了
<cfy> touparx: 不能挂载多次阿。。。。哦。那我当fs用好了。
<cfy> touparx: happyaron btrfs如何显示详细信息btrfs filesystem show xxx啥的不详细阿，btrfsck也不行，我想要连有没有开compress这种也显示出来（可以的吧？）
<myke_> Kandu: 估计不是弱智的问题, 是M$存心的
<touparx> cfy< btrfs目前还是有点简单，功能上
<cfy> touparx: 哦。我lvm用完了。。。。看去哪里挤点出来
<cfy> XD
<touparx> cfy< 看来你lvm分区很合理啊，都用完了
<touparx> cfy< 我每个分区都余大约一半
<lindows915> touparx>> 那是你沒有多少東西放吧。
<myke_> Kandu: 觉得ntfs-3g已经支持很好了
<cfy> touparx: 我硬盘小。。。。160G...
<touparx> lindows915< 的确比较少，没装de，目前只用到了wm
<cfy> touparx: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316439/
<lindows915> touparx>> 如果你用的東西比較多的話，自然而然就可以調整到都用完的地部。
<lindows915> s/部/步
<myke_> Kandu: Win7也很弱智, 竟然支持bootmgr所在ntfs分区压缩, 前两天浪费我很多时间
<Kandu> myke_: 唔，它就是沒有和其他 OS 共存的意識
<Orzogc> 请问现在论坛发主题贴要审核？
<touparx> myke_< 貌似win7下的主分区有点lvm的味道，可以压缩出多个分区
<myke_> myke_: 不是, 就是说Win7的主分区, 我竟然可以压缩
<myke_> myke_: 压缩后无法启动了
<cfy> myke_: @_@
<myke_> touparx: Windows 7支持主分区压缩, 压缩后无法启动了
<myke_> touparx: Kandu cfy BOOTMGR is compressed, Please enter C-A-D to reboot
<cfy> myke_: @_@
<cfy> 我今天网速好慢。。。。
<touparx> myke_< 没啊，我这边有个同喜买的t60回来就一个系统分区（顺便鄙视一下thinkpad），刚那回来什么都不做，直接压缩出d，e，f盘
<myke_> touparx: 我说的是ntfs压缩
<lindows915> myke_>> 又一個主分區壓縮結果悲劇的人？
<myke_> touparx: 我启用NTFS压缩
<lindows915> myke_>> 還是就是你前兩天搞悲劇的？
<touparx> myke_< 压缩他干吗？在乎那点空间？
<myke_> lindows915: 恩
<myke_> lindows915: 我问别人 说Vista还是不支持主分区压缩的
<myke_> lindows915: Windows太高级了
<myke_> touparx: 额, 习惯压缩了, 又不怎么影响效率
<myke_> touparx: 以前XP一直压缩的
<ofan> touparx: windows下可以shrink
<touparx> myke_< 能压缩出多大百分比？多的话，改天试试
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> touparx: btrfs测试
<cfy> touparx: 100M -> 3M
<happyaron>  uname -r                                                   ~
<happyaron> 2.6.37-12-generic
<Big_bear> 有人用MSN没？
<cfy> touparx: 100M -> 3.5M,全零的。
<ofan> Big_bear: 有
<myke_> happyaron: 刚更新?
<cfy> Linux gentoo 2.6.37-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Jan 6 22:59:50 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs 出了不能用到 /boot，别的都行。
<happyaron> myke_: 嗯。
<Big_bear> ofan , 怎么加群啊
<cfy> happyaron: 也没指望。我是grub legacy,
<happyaron> away for a while
<touparx> cfy< 100M-》3.5M？？？这么高比例
<myke_> happyaron: 昨天还前天我就看到www.kernel.org有37
<happyaron> cfy: 也可以的
<ofan> Big_bear: 不会。。
<happyaron> cfy: 打patch
<Big_bear> 我才开始用
<cfy> touparx: 全0的阿dd if=/dev/zero of的
<happyaron> myke_: 我才用PPA编译完。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: e
<touparx> cfy< 你用的什么source？gentoo-source还是git-sources？
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs压缩很牛的
<cfy> happyaron: 没必要这么极端XD
<cfy> happyaron: 不是zlib么？
<happyaron> cfy: 默认的ubuntu安装可以压缩到/只有1.2G
<cfy> touparx: gentoo-sources
<happyaron> cfy: 我是说使用体验非常好。
<happyaron> cfy: deflate
<iGoogle> 一个更极端的哈皮出现了
<happyaron> iGoogle: ?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 内核和文件系统已经极端很久了。
<cfy> happyaron: 不错，我喜欢，以后不用纠结xxx软件不支持压缩了文件了。比如压缩过的pdf
<cfy> happyaron: deflate?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，现在就支持这一个算法。
<cfy> happyaron: 你会用btrfstune么？
<myke_> happyaron: 恐怕用户端是看不出压缩对效率的影响的?
<iGoogle> 压缩了干吗
<happyaron> cfy: 不会
<cfy> iGoogle: 没必要总是压缩了阿。
<happyaron> myke_: 能
<happyaron> myke_: 小文件速度变快
<touparx> cfy< btrfs怎么压缩？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 速度快，省空间
<happyaron> 出去下
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我还以为用那个来开compress.原来是mount的时侯。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: xD
<touparx> cfy< 还在等pf-sources升级
<cfy> touparx: 存的时侯自动压缩。据说会先压下，如果效果不好，以后的自己就不压缩了。
<cfy> touparx: 存的时侯自动压缩。据说会先压下，如果效果不好，以后的数据就不压缩了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 多好XD
<myke_> happyaron: 主要是因为Disk I/O次数减少缘故?
<cfy> touparx: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ibm.com%2Fdeveloperworks%2Fcn%2Flinux%2Fl-cn-btrfs%2F&ei=bfwmTd_6FsmccbHErawB&usg=AFQjCNFSJID8oc-nfbeuA9dGJO3GMtRo4g&sig2=bk-CMZIh8TC1d0sbMVHv4A
<^k^> ⇪ title: 新一代 Linux 文件系统 btrfs 简介
<cfy> touparx: 这里没说，我记得有个地方说过btrfs压缩的算法
<myke_> cfy: 如何让没有压缩的文件启用压缩?
<cfy> myke_: 不清楚。复制下吧。与其自动自己手动下好XD
<myke_> cfy: 复制?
<cfy> 我试试
<myke_> cfy: 不知道btrfs有没有办法询问一个文件是否被压缩
<myke_> happyaron: btrfs能否询问一个文件是否压缩
<myke_> cfy: 不对
<touparx> cfy< 可以多个subvolume同时挂在，按介绍上的来说，看来刚刚操作有些失误
<myke_> cfy: 目前 btrfs 的压缩特性还存在一些不足，当压缩使能后，整个文件系统下的所有文件都将被压缩，但用户可能需要更细粒度的控制，比如针对不同的目录采用不同的压缩算法，或者禁止压缩。我相信，btrfs 开发团队将在今后的版本中解决这个问题。
<cfy> touparx: 哦。呵呵。
<myke_> cfy: 看来没有刚才说的问题
<cfy> myke_: 有，以前compress挂载。现在没有带compress挂载。
<myke_> cfy: 哦? 好像btrfs不支持询问操作, 看来只能 mv && mv
<cfy> myke_: 复制下就可以。不过是文件系统级别的压缩了。估计要debug fs级别才能判断是否对于某个文件有压缩。
<cfy> myke_: 我复制了下。行的。
<happyaron> myke_: 正确
<happyaron> myke_: 暂时不能，但是计划实现
<touparx> cfy< 我再弄个lvm分区试试subvolume挂载
<cfy> happyaron: 有没有更先进的？主席咋办？
<iGoogle> dpi=120了。
<cfy> happyaron: 有没有更先进的fs？主席咋办？
<cfy> ee走了？
<happyaron> cfy: 没有更先进的了
<cfy> 本来还想鼓动下呢XD
<iGoogle> 不动的。 ext4蛮好
<roylez_> cfy: ???
<yazi> openbox的菜单不能调成中文的吗？
<happyaron> cfy: xfs zfs btrfs reseirfs4 是最先进的
<yazi>   我的怎么是英文的？
<roylez_> cfy: 我就lvm+ext4
<myke_> happyaron: reiser4也先进?
<happyaron> myke_: 当然
<happyaron> roylez_: lvm。。。
<cfy> myke_: touparx okay了。准备换。。。虽然用完了。。。但我试图从logical volume里抽点出来
<happyaron> roylez_: 纯ext吧 :)
<yazi> openbox的菜单不能调成中文的吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: ext4?不是reiserfs?
<roylez_> happyaron: 新笔记本上lvm了，硬盘大...
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃
<cfy> happyaron: roylez_ 哦，我说几年以后。等ext4淘汰了。。。
<iGoogle> 台机一个分区
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<roylez_> cfy: 那时候再说吧
<cfy> roylez_: 那主席不识要悲剧了？哦，呵呵
<myke_> happyaron: reiser4内核已经不给了
 * roylez_ 崇拜神
<cfy> iGoogle: 一个分区不如不要分区,lol
<iGoogle> 去
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜见神
<cfy> iGoogle: 是的呀。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不得聚衆稱神
<iGoogle> 我充分相信我的系统。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不得在世稱神
<happyaron> myke_: 不给的是reiserfs
<happyaron> myke_: 不是reiser4
<cfy> iGoogle: nb的ee.
<cfy> happyaron: reiserfs?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<myke_> happyaron: 我记得2.6.36编译参数里面有reiserfs没有reiser4
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么说？我没感觉阿。
<happyaron> myke_: 因为没有人搞呗
<happyaron> cfy: reiserfs的小文件性能和ext4比也很垃圾了。
<happyaron> 它应该成为传说了。
<cfy> happyaron: myke_ 啥叫内核不带？我还是reiserfs阿
<myke_> happyaron: xfs也先进?
<happyaron> myke_: 当然
<myke_> cfy: 我 说的是reiser4不带了
<happyaron> myke_: 比zfs和btrfs先实现的extend
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我看重存储小于block的文件。这样，reiserfs放在树里，不占用一个block
<happyaron> myke_: 大文件性能，高级特性，非常强悍。
<happyaron> cfy: 建议换btrfs
<happyaron> cfy: 也不占block
<cfy> happyaron: 所以reiserfs.btrfs对于多于block大小的，怎么处理的？
<happyaron> cfy: 没明白。
<cfy> happyaron: okay.要逐步嘛，呵呵。我硬盘没空间了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 呃。
<iGoogle> roylez: 我们只能围观2个结精的人。
<happyaron> cfy: 你把 / 格式化了重装吧。
<myke_> happyaron: 要reiser4是不是要从reiser4官方下载patch?
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你硬盘大
<cfy> happyaron: 就是ext之类的。一个256B的文件。也要占一个block(比如4k),然后，reiserfs是放在树里，所以不占block
<happyaron> myke_: y
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs也是
<happyaron> cfy: 而且也带压缩。
<cfy> happyaron: 我可是gentoo...不重装。。。。。而且lvm。无鸭梨。先试个分区。回家了有移动硬盘。顺便再搞个加密分区，lol
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/131445
<cfy> happyaron: 好的。。。。reiserfs要被我抛弃了。。。。。。额。不好意思。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 用贱兔就不要折腾分区了。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee本来不是reiserfs?
<cfy> happyaron: why?
<happyaron> 搞不好会累出内伤 ...
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> 那是本本
<cfy> 没感觉阿。。。。怎么会？
<iGoogle> 的home
<happyaron> iGoogle: 抛弃reiserfs吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 坏了换嘛。
<happyaron> iGoogle: home适合ext或者xfs
<iGoogle> 没办法换
 * touparx lvrename竟然死掉了，pkill都没反应。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 找个理由换了。。。。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 有嗎？我那 dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda 都做過3次了。
<iGoogle> 。。
<lindows915> lindows915>> 還好吧。
<cfy> touparx: - -!,你都干了啥。。。这种时侯最好不要C-c阿。。。。。。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 還好吧
<happyaron> lindows915: 重装不是要编译么。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 是呀。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 也不完全是。
<happyaron> lindows915: 多累啊。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 後來偷懶
<happyaron> lindows915: 你是gentoo二进制党？
<lindows915> happyaron>> 做了一堆pkg。
<happyaron> 。。。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 如果說是pkg，是的，後來做了不少。如果說是-bin，不，完全不用-bin
<iGoogle> cfy: 试过我那脚本没
<touparx> cfy< 这个应该瞬间就完成的，我看过了一分钟多还没完，就c_c了
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> touparx: Cc不行的话，# reboot
<touparx> happyaron< 。。。reboot。。。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 感覺怎麼說呢，主要是出問題的時候知道怎麼回事。而且很少出沒有頭緒的錯誤。
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有。。。。我寒假试试。
<cfy> iGoogle: XD
<happyaron> lindows915: 呵呵。
<cfy> iGoogle: email测试的？我email少的。。。。
<lindows915> touparx>> 慢慢來吧。我折騰lvm折騰了1個月。
<happyaron> lindows915: 我用deb系列也很少有没头绪的 :)
<cfy> touparx: 哦。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 是，習慣問題。
<happyaron> cfy: 写个脚本轰炸你
<lindows915> happyaron>> 其實我用ubuntu壓根沒有出問題。
<inuyasha> 请问下终端界面如何更改字体？中文方块很不爽
<happyaron> 呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: @_@.相信google的能力。。。。我本地客户端没有的(只有个opera)....
<touparx> lindows915< 没折腾lvm，就是刚刚想给个lv重命名，结果就挂掉了
<lindows915> happyaron>> 你現在做什麼開發？
<iGoogle> cfy: 你可以安装x11::aosd吧。
<lindows915> touparx>> 呃……人品
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<yazi> 我的openbox菜单为什么不能调成中文？
<happyaron> lindows915: 没啥开发，就是日常用
<lindows915> happyaron>> 你現在不是developer嗎？
<cfy> iGoogle: 这是啥包？portage里没有。。。
<touparx> happyaron< 看来真得reboot了，emerge都进行不下去了
<happyaron> lindows915: 打包党，偶尔提交patch，说两个意见。
<myke_> happyaron: snapshot建立的是一个备份?
<cfy> touparx: @_@
<huangg> ,,
<lindows915> happyaron>> 哦。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 聽說現在打包都成黨了？
 * touparx 悲剧的reboot~
<happyaron> myke_: writeable snapshot
<cfy> touparx: @_@
<happyaron> lindows915: 呃，打deb包。
<myke_> happyaron: 目标只能在btrfs内?
<lindows915> cfy>> @_@讓我想到了聖德太子“我炫耀我自豪”……
<happyaron> myke_: yes
<happyaron> myke_: snapshot可写。。。
<myke_> happyaron: 能不能弄一个clone
<inuyasha> 请问下终端界面如何更改字体显示中文？是指纯文字界面
<huangg> inuyasha: 你现在不能显示吗
<happyaron> myke_: please us cp
<happyaron> myke_: or tar
<inuyasha> huangg: 不能~全方块
<happyaron> inuyasha: framebuffer
<huangg> inuyasha: 编辑-设置-字体
<myke_> happyaron: ibm的说明文件说btrfs支持clone
<inuyasha> huangg: 不是X下的终端~~
<happyaron> myke_: 那就不知道了。。。
<myke_> inuyasha: 没装字体
<happyaron> 别说是jfs吧
<cfy> lindows915: ...
<happyaron> 这东西就适合搞数据库。
<Kandu> happyaron: jfs 不好用？
<myke_> happyaron: Btrfs 支持 snapshot 和 clone 。这个特性极大地增加了 btrfs 的使用范围，用户不需要购买和安装昂贵并且使用复杂的卷管理软件。下面简要介绍一下 btrfs 实现快照的基本原理。
<myke_> inuyasha: 你什么系统?:
<inuyasha> 我X下显示的好好的~~莫非文字界面使用的还不一样？
<happyaron> Kandu: 适合数据库，为 DB2 for IBM大型机量体裁衣
<inuyasha> myke_: ubuntu10.10
<ofan> inuyasha: 大大的不一样
<happyaron> myke_: 不咋了解clone
<inuyasha> 好吧~~我是听说过framebuffer什么的~
<myke_> inuyasha: openbox难道不在X下?
<myke_> inuyasha: 我看错了
<myke_> inuyasha: 只能fbterm
<inuyasha> myke_: 汗~没怎么用openbox
<myke_> inuyasha: 或者给内核打上补丁
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我opera turbo月用越慢。。。。
<myke_> inuyasha: L内核好像默认不支持中文
<myke_> inuyasha: sudo apt-get install fbterm
<iGoogle> cfy: 我不开这
<happyaron> iGoogle: opera mini连服务器速度很慢
<happyaron> iGoogle: 神给出个办法吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。
<iGoogle> 额。你高级手机。啥牌子的。 happyaron
<inuyasha> fbterm确实可以~，不过弱问如何改编码？
<myke_> inuyasha: LC_ALL=
<happyaron> iGoogle: moto l71
<cfy> iGoogle: ee还用reiserfs么？
<iGoogle> 高级的moto
<iGoogle> cfy: 说过了嘛。本本的home用
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。。
<huangg> happyaron: l7刷机刷的很爽喔
<cfy> iGoogle: 听说关机是直接拔电源的？
<happyaron> huangg: 不搞那个。
<iGoogle> 你才这样吧。
<iGoogle> 我字体都设置成16了。 opera
<cfy> iGoogle: 以前逛论坛的时侯。听别人吹reiserfs...就拿这个例子。。。。
<inuyasha> myke_: 3Q~不过这个的local在哪？
<iGoogle> 才不是。reiserfs的掉电出问题的。ext3反而没事。
<cfy> iGoogle: 厄。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 有问题的？我以前忘记插电源，搞过一次。没事的阿
<myke_> iGoogle: reiserfs断电出什么问题
<iGoogle> 当然不是每次都出
<iGoogle> 我碰过一次
<myke_> iGoogle: 是整个文件系统坏掉?
<iGoogle> 重启后有问题。
<myke_> iGoogle: 无法启动?
<myke_> iGoogle: 我倒是虚拟机ext4断电出过问题
<inuyasha> myke_: 貌似不是/usr/share/i18n/locales/?
<myke_> inuyasha: 什么意思?/etc/locale.gen?
<iGoogle> 我本本至今还有遗留问题。home不能打开文件对话栏，吊死。其他目录没事。或者选择文件，出下一个文件。
<cfy> iGoogle: debug下阿。
<iGoogle> myke_: 你虚拟机不能算的啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 有时候出。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee竟然不管的？
<iGoogle> 没法查
<cfy> iGoogle: 直接debug下。没效果的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说debug_reiserfs阿
<iGoogle> 不会debug文件系统
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说debugreiserfs阿
<iGoogle> 我等它自然死亡
<cfy> iGoogle: 直接跑下嘛，debugreiserfs /dev/sdax
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<iGoogle> 挂载了的。也直接debug?
<cfy> 那不行吧。忘了
<iGoogle> 时刻要用的
<cfy> 是可以online enlarge的。
<iGoogle> 可以转ext4。额。下次我转了算了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这里可以。你试试
<iGoogle> 台机
<cfy> iGoogle: 试试，我刚才试了无鸭梨
<cfy> iGoogle: ssh
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 开起来嘛。
<inuyasha> myke_: 就是LC_ALL=后面填啥啊，我试了en,zh_CN之类的都不行
<iGoogle> 只有debugfs
<cfy> 怎么能见错误不管的？
<cfy> 额。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要装包的。估计没装。
<iGoogle> 偶然的，管啥
<cfy> inuyasha: locale -a看下
<cfy> inuyasha: 有啥填啥。
<myke_> inuyasha: 看/etc/locale.gen, 生成一些你需要的locale
<myke_> inuyasha: locale-gen
<myke_> happyaron: btrfs-image
<cfy> 好把，home转成btrfs
<myke_> happyaron: 这个命令, 不知道干什么的
<iGoogle> export LC_ALL=C
<lindows915> inuyasha>> LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 試試
<iGoogle> export LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8
<happyaron> myke_: 哦。
<inuyasha> 恩，确实是的~~
<iGoogle> cfy: 你真喜欢折腾
<cfy> iGoogle: 害人的。。。。
<inuyasha> 不过我是想改编码~改成GBK来着~
<cfy> iGoogle: LANG就好。用不到LC_ALL这个级别吧。。。。
<iGoogle> 直接lc_all
<iGoogle> 我喜欢
<cfy> iGoogle: 以后改下。都没效果的。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<iGoogle> nnnd
 * CyrusYzGTt 我要投訴sopcast
<cfy> iGoogle: bad ee.........
<CyrusYzGTt> nnnd
<cfy> iGoogle: XD
<cfy> touparx:   Free  PE / Size       292 / 1.14 GiB
<cfy> touparx: 我好可怜的。。。。
<iGoogle> 我辛苦写的cairo动画屏幕提示。赶紧去看
<myke_> iGoogle: vbox断电,就是vbox突然关掉了.后来ext4损坏
<cfy> iGoogle: 寒假嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我再帮你，写正式点，lol
 * CyrusYzGTt nnnd sopcast竟然有湖南衛士。。。我心愛的discovery沒了
<iGoogle> myke_: 虚拟的，不管
<cfy> iGoogle: 写个测试脚本啥的。lol
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有readme
<cfy> iGoogle: pod
<iGoogle> 爱面子的 cfy
 * CyrusYzGTt 三八ee小賤人，我生氣了，快點。。。
<iGoogle> 额。又来
<cfy> iGoogle: XD
<iGoogle> 我又来踢
<iGoogle> lalala
<cfy> ee怎么又有op了？
<cfy> ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 为嘛不用闪电？
<iGoogle> 啥
<iGoogle> 哈皮给的
<cfy> iGoogle: 神的招数
<iGoogle> 小声
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> okay,低调。。。。
<iGoogle> 雷神之锥
<cfy> happyaron: 你挂载参数是啥？就compress?
<happyaron> cfy: relatime
<happyaron> cfy: compress
<iGoogle> 谁给一个电影啊
<ofan> 左小祖咒：根据广电总局标准翻译外国乐队名称：西部大开发歌唱团—Westlife；感冒表演乐队—Coldplay；超级小伙子组合—Super junior；屎壳郎乐队—The Beatles； 雪天城市管理者乐队——snow patrol ；广电总局乐队——Radiohead
<cfy> iGoogle: okay
<touparx> cfy< 1.14G...几乎快光了啊
<iGoogle> 额。本本有etqw。我应该cp过来玩玩
<touparx> cfy< PV         VG   Fmt  Attr PSize  PFree
<cfy> happyaron: relatime是啥？
<touparx> cfy< /dev/sda8  vg   lvm2 a-   74.12g 31.12g
<iGoogle> 154G  26% /
<touparx> cfy< 我的还比较多
<inuyasha> man出来了~原来是text-encoding=
<inuyasha> my
<cfy> happyaron: 我没搜到有这个参数的。。。。
<iGoogle> Appending installation info to /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1/perllocal.pod
<iGoogle>   JRED/X11-Aosd-0.03.tar.gz
<iGoogle>   /usr/bin/make install  -- OK
<cfy> touparx: 呵呵。等我把home转了，再重原来的home里提取一点好了
<happyaron> cfy: 和ext一样
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？整个wiki都没这个。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> touparx: 这个咋看的？什么命令？
<cfy> -C参数？
<cfy> 复制文件过去
<touparx> cfy：pvs
<cfy> home 258M -> 182M
<cfy> 不错。lol
<cfy> happyaron: 还是noatime好了。那个感觉没啥用。直接关了算了
<happyaron> cfy: 支持
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,换吧。XD
<iGoogle> 5M cp中
<cfy> iGoogle: 5M/s?啥这么慢？崽崽的mp4?
<iGoogle> etqw
<cfy> o
<NoIE> 这一集的生活大爆炸在讲程序设计。
<cfy> NoIE:不是吧？不是停了
<NoIE> cfy: 我在看第四季第12集.
<cfy> NoIE: 哦，新出了。不是说圣诞所以停了下？
<cfy> 好，祭出我的115下载
<ofan> NoIE: 什么时候能完结？
<Zzzzz> dragon player不能 播放rmvb，求助解码器名称。
<NoIE> 非要给完结一个期限的话，我也希望是一万年。
<aBiNg> 说是 37 内核整合了 b43 firmware 了？好事啊
<freeflying> http://china-images.ubuntu.com
<jiero> Angry Bird coming to Ubuntu
<ofan> NoIE: 我说第四季，完结了，我去一次性下完
<NoIE> ofan: 我用MLNet，随下随看。
<ofan> NoIE: 我习惯连着看
<cfy> daily
<cfy> ofan: 过年无聊，你可以提前下。。。。
<ofan> 好像一季也就20多集
<cfy> 恩，是的。差不多
<cfy> 好吧。看物理。。。看完差不多下好了。。。
<cfy> 500M，我无语。。。
<NoIE> cfy: 我用MLNet找到的资源，一集82M。
<cfy> NoIE:
<cfy> NoIE: http://u.115.com/file/t8c12e36f4 , 175M
<ofan> NoIE: 82M不够清晰
<ofan> 最好有高清的
<ofan> 接电视上看。。
<cfy> ofan: http://u.115.com/file/f3bbcb4bfc
<cfy> ofan: 559,不错了吧
<ofan> cfy: 不错，哪里搞的？
<cfy> ofan: 生活大爆炸 s04e12 u.115.com/file
<ofan> 不知有没有1080P的
<cfy> ofan: 这样搜索。第一个
<cfy> ofan: 要1080的干啥？又不是啥特效的电影
<xfont>  请问大家有EVA的DEB 下载包地址吗，我找了好久，没找着
 * hceasy (~O~)zZ
<cfy> 貌似115限制3个连接。。。。
<hceasy> 源里有
<cfy> iGoogle: http://u.115.com/file/t8c12e36f4
<hceasy> 没熟人
<hceasy> 闪人...
<xfont> hceasy, 是啊，在U里源就有，可以直接安装，但在debian的源里没找到
<NoIE> 感觉EVA已经停了许久了。
<oldtype> 要EVA干嘛？
<hceasy> 不清楚
<hceasy> 后天就要考试了
<hceasy> 睡觉去
<xfont> EVA偶尔有空的时候可以上上QQ，在U里用了，感觉还可以
<NoIE> 还是建议使用webqq或是wineqq。
<xfont> NoIE, 目前不打算使用wine,webqq也用过，感觉不是很方便
<xfont> 当然，QQ也是不常上
<tone> WHO
<tone> 天阿
<NoIE> 我好久没用qq了，不知到腾讯公司有没有发现我好久没用qq。
<xfont> 估计你的号早就被回收了，哈哈
<tone> 谁能看到我说的话  回复一下被 我怎么会这个
<oldtype> 那得看你有多久
<oldtype> 看到
<tone> 谢谢    了  哈哈
<tone> 我终于找到家了   嘿嘿。。
<NoIE> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20110107/106262.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Freebsd已经成功登陆PS3_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<NoIE> Freebsd已经成功登陆PS3
<iIlL10oO> 牛
<tone>  - -#
<NoIE> http://it.sohu.com/20110107/n278724524.shtml
<NoIE> 谷歌Chrome网络商店销售业绩惨淡
<NoIE> 谷哥软件商点，一不支持人民币、而不支持中文，（猜的）让我怎么用？
<ofan> apple的appstore也不支持人民币吧
<NoIE> ofan: 那联通的用户怎么办？
<ofan> NoIE: 不知道了
<ofan> 有国际卡就行
<ofan> 闪人..
<lindows915> NoIE>> 你這裡是新聞直播間呀！呵呵。
<lindows915> NoIE>> 都省了RSS的事了，直接看你這直播了。
<NoIE> lindows915: 刚刚看了一眼我订阅的RSS，顺手把比较有意思的贴出来了。
<tone>  - -#
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/01/07/avater-aliens.html
<NoIE> 有图为证：阿凡达和异型是同一部烂片
<metbsd> 有啥好看电影啊
<tone> 我给你们推荐个电影阿
<metbsd> 好啊
<tone> 我前几天看的一个电影叫  致命切割  泰国的   很好 很强大
<pocoyo> cfy: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/XKeymacs
<metbsd> 这么变态啊你
<tone> 看完之后  感觉人都是被残酷的社会逼的  还有就是我看完之后都开始怀疑身边的女人 到底还是不是女人了
<metbsd> 感觉像是翻版的韩国的《假面》，不过比假面血腥，结局相对郁闷点咯。
<NoIE> http://ent.ifeng.com/idolnews/jpkr/detail_2011_01/07/4095824_0.shtml
<tone> 这个电影 名字是血型点 但内容没那么恶心
<NoIE> 日本导演宫崎骏肖像被盗用 惨变“妇科专家”
<tone> 这个结局也叫人郁闷。。
<NoIE> http://ent.ifeng.com/zz/detail_2010_11/23/3207215_0.shtml
<NoIE> 古天乐肖像被内地医院盗用 “代言”60元割包皮
<tone> 哈哈  这个狠。
<yazi> 安装了openbox   怎么部分程序不能变成中文？
<iGoogle> 这应该找以色列的总理代言吧
<yazi> 比如obmenu
<yazi> 什么原因？
<tone> 对 问个问题 你们现在ubuntu 都用的什么源阿？ 我这源老是 索引文件 不能下载
<NoIE> 自动选择。
<iGoogle> 163
<metbsd> 你们都用什么单反啊
<NoIE> 旧手机+镜子一枚。
<tone> 哦哦   我看看我也实验一下163的   都是这该死的网速阿  郁闷阿
<metbsd> 其实除了linux, ls, aptitude之外，还有其他东西的
<tone> 哦哦   我总感觉我自己是个小白。。什么都弄不明白。
<iGoogle> tone: 多大了
<cfy> pocoyo: 所有程序的？不错XD
<tone> 我阿  我21
<iGoogle> 那继续学。有的是时间
<tone> 我连这个 irc都用不明白。- -#
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以换btrfs咯
<tone> 你们都多大阿 是不是都在工作了阿
<metbsd> http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.htm?item_num_id=9015919992 我卖的相机
<iGoogle> cfy: 换吧。你是那不换会睡觉不着的家伙。唉
<cfy> iGoogle: 我换好了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: home 258M -> 182M
<cfy> iGoogle: 还不错。
<metbsd> 有想买的出声啊
<iGoogle> ~~~~
<cfy> (/ 182.0 258)0.7054263565891473
<NoIE> 不好意思，我想买3000以下的DV凑合着当相机用.
<cfy> 不错了。一般也就60%吧
<tone> 7000多的相机 我一年的生活费阿
<metbsd> 怪不得你用linux了
<iGoogle> tone: 你生活在贫民窟？
<cfy> (/ 192.0 263)0.7300380228136882
<tone> 我在上学吗  不好意思管家里要钱的，，
<iGoogle> 不包括学费吧
<metbsd> 我还有个镜头卖一万五的
<cfy> 向ee贷款。。。。
<tone> 恩 是的   我学费一年8000呢
<metbsd> 够养你两年了
<cfy> 高中。。。
<iGoogle> metbsd: 有啥成果？
<tone> 大学了
<tone> 要毕业了。。
<huangg> iGoogle: 话说一个月一千不错了阿- -
<tone> 明年六月毕业
<huangg> metbsd: - -款爷
<iGoogle> huangg: ..
<metbsd> 拍出来的招牌，贼漂亮
<huangg> iGoogle: 我是说学校 的生活费- -
<metbsd> 女的看见这镜头就想脱衣服要我给她们拍裸照
<iGoogle> huangg: 他那只有600额
<metbsd> 你说是啥效果
<huangg> iGoogle: ee大神在哪片净土享乐阿
<iGoogle> 12个月
<DraZet> metbsd: 拜米神
<tone> 我家一个月 就给我600  我是男生阿  男人阿
<iGoogle> lol
<metbsd> 女孩子到底还是喜欢又硬又粗又黑的家伙
<huangg> iGoogle: 我错了 T T
<tone> 恩 恩 我发现了  - - #
<huangg> tone: 在哪儿上学
<tone> 在白城师范学院 你听说过吗？
<xxc> 问个问题.有谁用过gobby
<NoIE> DoGobby?
<huangg> tone: 没有，，白城是哪儿- -
<metbsd> 听说过，周末很多好车在校门口那个学校
<tone> 吉林省
<NoIE> Dobby？
<tone> 这你都知道？？？
<NoIE> GoDobby？
<xxc> 不Gobby
<metbsd> 而且你们学校附近周末旅馆房间都爆满的
<tone> 我现在在北京培训呢
<MopperWhite> hi
<tone> 北京六环 - -@
<gjp> cfy: 在啦？
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  21:50 
<tone> metbsd   你是白城人吧？
<metbsd> 不是哦
<tone> 那你怎么知道的呢？
<huangg> tone: 国内每个学校都差不多
<cfy> gjp: 嗯，
<metbsd> 之前认识个模特，在你学校的
<pocoyo> cfy: 虚拟机里试了试 还行 记事本可以。 资源管理器里也不错。
<metbsd> 比较要好
<tone> 也是    嘿嘿。。每个大学都那样。
<huangg> metbsd: 肯定被你潜规则了
<xxc> ubuntu有没有类似MSN白板的软件..
<tone> 我感觉也是。。
<tone> 你们有知道北京中软国际的吗？
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。寒假试试。
<pocoyo> tone: 听过 貌似纯托儿
<DraZet> 中软做外包的
<yazi> 。。。  为什么openbox部分软件英文。。。
<metbsd> 可惜这里不能贴图啊，要不把图片给你看看是否你要好的女童鞋
<yazi> 求解
<DraZet> 09年经济危机差点倒闭
<tone> 是托阿  我在这里培训呢  费用很贵阿
<metbsd> 啥培训呢
<DraZet> metbsd: 淫人米神
<tone> java 培训
<DraZet> tone: 晕死 培训神码？
<DraZet> 嚓
<iGoogle> cfy: .
<metbsd> 估计是被人忽悠的
<tone> 我在中软的etc  培训
<iGoogle> happyaron:
<soiamso> tone: java 不用培训吧 CCNA + RHCSS 值钱点吧
<tone> 我看这人 还停多的。
<iGoogle> iIlL10oO:
<DraZet> tone: 没用 我做过培训老师 基本上都解决不了工作的，能否学到东西还要看运气
<tone> 不培训真不行阿   出去找工作很费劲的 大学那点东西 真不够阿
<metbsd> 干脆学完，你也做培训JAVA赚钱吧
<soiamso> tone: 很多都在今年毕业了，不知道以后还会不会再来了
<pocoyo> cfy:  follow @learnemacs .  不知道 nautilus里有没有这么选择的。gtk-key-theme已经设过了 还是没什么大变化。
<iGoogle> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/etqw/ dd2cd05256a080922da33cc6804bc4c2 ETQW-client-1.4-full.x86.run 谁帮忙下载试试。
<^k^> ⇪ title: ETQWFrontPage - Enemy Territory : Quake Wars GNU/Linux FAQ
<metbsd> 这里有人搞摄影的吗
<tone> 我酒希望 毕业能找个工作  就是作一个别人说的  代码民工 我也愿意
<soiamso> metbsd: 基本都是高手吧？
<yazi> 。。。  不给力啊
<huangg> metbsd: 莫非您是冠希老师
<yazi>     每天看的都是水。。
<huangg> tone: 码工也不错
<yazi> 。。。  为什么openbox部分软件英文。。。
<metbsd>  我是冠西的老师
<yazi> 求解
<cfy> pocoyo: 还没用上tiwitter
<tone>  恩 我真的很喜欢这个工作，。
<soiamso> metbsd: 我有个同学开始搞摄影，后来成富翁了，但是不是靠摄影发达的
<aBiNg> yazi: 部分？
<tone> 可惜阿 我是个大专生。。悲哀 高考失败阿
<metbsd> 老老师
<metbsd> soiamso, 那是靠什么
<yazi> 嗯  比如opera xchat之类的中文 蛋是obmenu就是英文
<yazi> LXAppearance  英文
<soiamso> metbsd: 当摄影师的时候工资高，当是后来贸易的启动资金了
<yazi> 就是有些英文有些中文
<DraZet> metbsd: 求套图
<aBiNg> obmenu 不是标准件吧 yazi
<yazi> aBiNg, 是不是这些软件不支持中文字符集？
<yazi>  嗯  另外安装的
<huangg> soiamso: 对内还是对外？
<metbsd> 我是搞人体艺术的
<aBiNg> yazi: 你 locale 配置正确没？
<soiamso> tone: 什么生不是问题吧，如果行的话，到猪八戒这些地方都能找到饭吃
<tone> 人体艺术 - -@
<metbsd> 这个不一定所有人都接受
<metbsd> 搞艺术就是这样
<soiamso> huangg: 对内，
<yazi> 嗯 正确  rc.conf跟locale.gen都改成中文了
<yazi>     不然应该所有程序都是英文的
<tone> 恩  我感觉也是 我从高考失败那天开始 我就在努力了  哈哈
<yazi>  现在只有部分是英文的
<yazi> 好蛋疼啊
<soiamso> huangg: 不过搞的是一个台湾的品牌
<DraZet> metbsd: 求套图
<tone> 但现在  一处去找工作 就是要求大学本科 奶奶的
<aBiNg> 除了 obmenu 都中字？ yazi
<huangg> soiamso: 代理阿？
<cfy> happyaron: reiserfs的话，貌似要保持10%的free space性能才不会下降。btrfs会么？
<yazi> 不是 。。。
<metbsd> 哪里能上图呢
<yazi> LXAppearance也是英文
<huangg> tone: 干吗专门要往塞文凭的地方去，哥就是大专的- -没差阿
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs性能不受影响，但是剩余空间这个概念和传统文件系统不一样
<yazi> tint2的配置程序也是英文。。
<soiamso> huangg: 是的，好像东亚地区除日本外的代理
<cfy> happyaron:  o ?怎么不一样？
<aBiNg> .. tint2 也用配置程序？ yazi
<happyaron> cfy: df看到的和实际的不一定一样，尤其是用了snapshot/compress等特性以后。
<huangg> tone: 高考就决定了你读三年还是四年呗，之后还是考自己的
<MopperWhite> huangg: 面子问题………………
<yazi>  他本身有  我就用了
<aBiNg> 你 LxDE？ yazi
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。df也不一定？我是只用了compress
<tone> 也是 我会努力的   把看扁我们专科生的人都比下去
<yazi>  openbox啊
<happyaron> cfy: df是不准的。
<huangg> MopperWhite: 去西太平洋搞一张来吧
<cfy> happyaron: 那怎么看compress的效果么？我目前是du -shx和df -h比较
<aBiNg> LXappearance..
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<yazi> aBiNg, openbox
<huangg> MopperWhite: 考都考差了 能怎么办
<mikeandmore> huangg: 啊？谁要高考？
<aBiNg> LXDE 以 openbox 作 WM 啊
<soiamso> tone: 还是先到猪八戒这些地方泡泡，如果你想当职业写代码的话。
<MopperWhite> huangg: 有个别变态者会重考～～～
<yazi> tint2无所谓
<tone> 我大学期间 入党了  这对找工作有帮助吗？
<yazi> obmenu也英文啊。。  你用这个程序不
<MopperWhite> tone: 貌似有
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs fi show /dev/xxx
<cfy> happyaron:         Total devices 1 FS bytes used 184.42MB
<cfy>         devid    1 size 1.45GB used 1.14GB path /dev/dm-9
<yazi> obmenu也英文啊。。  你用这个程序不 aBiNg
<soiamso> tone: 没有帮助，有可能影响不能进入外企
<MopperWhite> tone: 反正我不入～～
<DraZet> metbsd: https://picasaweb.google.com/
<huangg> tone: 如果我是HR，我会先刷掉 D员
<cfy> happyaron: 1.14GB算啥？used的？
<xxc> 说到高考,想在论坛冷清多了
<aBiNg> yazi: 不清楚，我直接编辑 rc 文件
<tone> 是吗 那么变态
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs fi show /dev/xxx
<aBiNg> tint2 也是
<cfy> happyaron: 那前面的used 184是实际吧
<MopperWhite> tone: 国企和台企爱找党员
<tone> 那我现在都是了 也推不了了阿
<DraZet> tone: 基本没什么影响 除非你要考公务员
<happyaron> cfy: 不一定
<huangg> tone: 可惜我不是hr
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里显示。。。Btrfs Btrfs v0.19
<pocoyo> cfy: Current File Movement Commands:   First File		C-a   Last File		C-e   Next below		C-n
<yazi> 嗯。。  囧啊  算了 就这样吧 aBiNg
<tone> 我没钱 没地位   公务员和我没什么缘分阿
<yazi> aBiNg, 谢谢了
<pocoyo> cfy: 在win下资源管理器里面有这样移动到文件上的。 nautilus里能不能这样移动？
<aBiNg> 客气，没帮上
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦？我用rox的。
<aBiNg> rox 悲剧地被 pcmanfm 取代了 cfy
<pocoyo> cfy: rox可以这样移动么？
<soiamso> tone: 现在考党员有两种，真的佩服党的，想当学生头头的，后一种比较多。
<cfy> aBiNg: pocoyo  不清楚。。。说实话，我rox不用的。。。。
<aBiNg> @@
<cfy> aBiNg: pocoyo 就算管理文件，我记得上次也是开mc....
<pocoyo> cfy: 干你。
<xxc> @_@
<metbsd> 那个不能放人体艺术的
<MopperWhite> soiamso: 打酱油的怎么算？
<cfy> pocoyo: XD
<soiamso> metbsd: 靠
<tone> 现在学校里  学生头头 我感觉没什么用   最起码在我们学校
<cfy> happyaron: 我的和你输出不一样？是不是要debug支持？
<soiamso> metbsd: 为艺术而艺术那种？
<DraZet> metbsd: kyohouhi # gmail.com 你懂的
<soiamso> tone: 那你是大酱油类了？
<tone> 我是   我们系体育部的部长  班里的班长
<happyaron> cfy: 不要
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> cfy: 那用 btrfs fi df /path/to/mount/point
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？那我就输出版本。。。。
<soiamso> tone: 就是学生头头类了
<lindows915> tone>> ……這年頭的牛的是學生信息員。什麼部长什麼算什麼。信息學連老師都怕。
<tone> 不算 头 没主席大
<happyaron> cfy: 那把fi换成filesystem
<happyaron> cfy: 估计是不支持缩写吧
<Use-Firefox> 突然发现，irc的统计也没了。
<soiamso> tone: 民主党忠实粉丝，在这里欢迎你
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，show是只有版本。df有了
<tone> 我们学校没那个东西   但那个信息员 我知道  后果惨阿  出卖别人  不得好死阿
<tone> 民主党  也是大党派阿
<cfy> 我还在编译debug...
<cfy> 算了。看看效果。。。
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<lindows915> soiamso>> 哦，多少天沒有見到你了。
<happyaron> cfy: 折腾这个，还是用发行版方便
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似很high阿。。。带qt的debug
<lindows915> soiamso>> 我在這裡守你守了很長時間了。
<soiamso> lindows915: 转移到佛山了，移民，入赘
<cfy> happyaron: ...,没有阿USE='xxxx' emerge btrfs-xxx就好了
<soiamso> lindows915: 刚起步
<lindows915> soiamso>> ……
<cfy> happyaron: 要编译嘛，肯定比你们慢啦
<cfy> happyaron: btrfsctl -r max /mnt
<soiamso> lindows915: 找我有事？
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，wiki比man全。。。
<lindows915> cfy>> 你非要折騰 btrfs？
<cfy> lindows915: 啥好用啥。我一直着观点。
<lindows915> soiamso>> 本來想說“是找你有事”，不過好像我把事忘了。
<soiamso> lindows915: ...
<huangg> lindows915: 有信息员这东西？
<lindows915> cfy>> ……現在用 Gentoo 在折騰？
<cfy> lindows915: 不折腾阿。。。。
<lindows915> huangg>> 啊，沒有。偉大的社會主義怎麼會有這樣的東西。
<Saqirilt> dfkg n
<soiamso> happyaron: 有没有在用 ibus 1.3 ?
<cfy> happyaron: 算了。。。pyqt...有sandbox,lol
<lindows915> soiamso>> 好像是關於 Haskell 的，不過剛才一激動真給搞不記得了。
<happyaron> soiamso: fcitx 4.0.1
<happyaron> cfy: ？
<DraZet> 嚓 烦死了 java 虚拟机出bug了
<DraZet> shit
<DraZet> shit
<happyaron> 不要用java了。。。前景不明朗啊。
<tone> fcitx 比较好 但在code::block里 打不了汉字
<soiamso> lindows915: 镇定点，我在youku看到国内最牛的haskeller  的时候 也是很镇定的
<cfy> happyaron: 没啥。由于太大了。所以我不想编译了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs-tools不大
<cfy> soiamso: 求地址
<cfy> happyaron: 加入debug后，依赖的包大
<cfy> 编译量有些。而且是pyqt.....
<happyaron> cfy: perl6的实现似乎有一个是haskell写的？
<happyaron> ...
<soiamso> cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI2MDMzODI4.html
<lindows915> soiamso>> 不是，最近智商有點問題，已經這樣暈了很長時間了。動不動就是秒忘。
<cfy> happyaron: 是的。
<cfy> soiamso: okay
<happyaron> cfy: 效率如何？
<lindows915> soiamso>> 諷刺的是，“記憶”和“忘”的編碼還是一样的。
<soiamso> cfy: lazycat 好像有时候也在这里埋伏
<lindows915> soiamso>> 都做錯好多事了都。也不知道什麼毛病。
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚。 我知道得不比你多:)
<happyaron> :)
<soiamso> lindows915: 过劳，看屏幕太久
<lindows915> happyaron>> 沒有記錯是 hugs。
<happyaron> oh
<lindows915> soiamso>> 可能吧，前些時候做申請的時候赶推薦信到4點，最後都快失眠了。
<Saqirilt> ;;
<Saqirilt> p;l
<cfy> www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=13997
<soiamso> lindows915: 推荐 workrave ,调节一天
<cfy> www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=15150
<lindows915> soiamso>> 最近已經在調整了，天天上acfun散心。
<soiamso> lindows915: 祝君好运，最近看 <老男孩> 后，把疲劳都忘掉了
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。。看测评。。。。ext3对于sqlite的insert速度最快。。。
<cfy> soiamso: 我看看。
<gjp> cfy: 你知道吗，我现在用fedora，声卡又出问题了。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: @_@
<soiamso> cfy: sqlite 最快是 :memory:
<happyaron> cfy: 都是垃圾
<happyaron> cfy: tmpfs
<cfy> gjp: 买台兼容的机器是王道。。。
<gjp> cfy: 是呀。。。。
<metbsd> DraZet, 发了，给点意见吧，比如取光什么的
<cfy> happyaron: 像irc log全放进去太大了。。。
<NoIE> lindows915: acfun 好玩吗？
<cfy> soiamso: happyaron 内存没那么大。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: 你没有选好主板上的芯片吧
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<gjp> cfy: 我实在不行用最兼容的硬件拼一台出来。。。。。。
<lindows915> NoIE>> 呃。
<lindows915> NoIE>> 還可以吧。
<gjp> soiamso: ac97的声卡
<lindows915> NoIE>> 有的時候也上bilibli
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。那性能也要注意。要配合
<lindows915> soiamso>> 老男孩？
<DraZet> metbsd: 呵呵 好的
<soiamso> gjp: 什么系统？
<gjp> soiamso: fedora。。。
<soiamso> lindows915: 是啊，
<metbsd> DraZet, 不要光看不给意见啊
<lindows915> soiamso>> 催泪向的？
<gjp> cfy: 你们在谈文件系统？
<soiamso> gjp: fedora 跟 ubuntu 声音管理是同一套系统吧
<Maucat> 有neu的同学没？
<soiamso> lindows915: 不催泪吧，不同的人看的效果不一样。
<cfy> gjp: 嗯，差不多
<DraZet> metbsd: 你用cs4处理过了
<gjp> soiamso: 是的，但在ubuntu上声卡没事，显卡不识别。。。。。
<DraZet> metbsd: 画面失真严重啊
<metbsd> 什么照片后期不处理的啊
<soiamso> lindows915: 我看的效果是，我还有梦想，虽然同龄的同学(26岁)都成富翁了
<DraZet> metbsd: 。。。
<lindows915> soiamso>> ……
<gjp> cfy: 什么文件系统方案合适我？我40G硬盘，fedora14.
<soiamso> gjp: nforce 吧
<metbsd> 我是玩单反相机的
<gjp> soiamso: ？？？
<soiamso> gjp:  nforce 主板 在第一天出来的时候就悲剧了，
<lindows915> soiamso>> 得，不想看這麼深刻的。本來這两天淚腺酸漲，再看個的話就生不如死了。
<soiamso> gjp: 815主板 ？
<gjp> soiamso: 不是，我是lenovoE260，6年前的
<cfy> gjp: btrfs吧。带压缩的
<lindows915> soiamso>> 還是看些純搞笑的吧。比如《人人網S13管理員讓你不給我加星》這樣的……
<DraZet> metbsd: 什么型号的？
<soiamso> gjp: 应该是 nforce 方案，
<metbsd> D3X 尼康
<gjp> cfy: 试试，谢了。
<lindows915> gjp>> 40G 文件系统，要我說就ext3或者ext4算了。要是都不好用就jfs吧……
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。有70%左右的压缩率
<cfy> happyaron: 你说的那个df怎么看的？我加起来。貌似还不到我总共分区大小阿
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<gjp> soiamso: 没办法？不过反正我也要重买电脑了，下次挑好点。
<gjp> cfy: 那么高？
<DraZet> metbsd: 机子不错啊
<metbsd> 凑合
<cfy> gjp: 嗯，会更高的。你想/usr里面的bin都是压缩起来很可观的。
<cfy> gjp: 反正效果很好，不过你要有个好的cpu
<cfy> gjp: 你可以先试试
<DraZet> metbsd: 我也喜欢 不过烧不起啊 镜头更烧钱
<lindows915> gjp>> 不要聽他吹，他這兩天熱勁。過兩天就改罵的了。
<cfy> gjp: 我这里是硬盘严重跟不上
<gjp> cfy：/usr/share一定压缩比高
<cfy> lindows915: @_@
<metbsd> 你可以买个便宜的机身，买个好点的镜头
<metbsd> 镜头比机身重要
<gjp> cfy: 我CPU不行，1.5G单核。
<happyaron> cfy: 把四个total都加一起
<DraZet> metbsd: 恩 暂时还没办法烧 只能口水
<metbsd> 买了D3X所以想把D90出了
<cfy> gjp: 哦。那要小心了。不过应该相对硬盘好就行了
<huangg> metbsd: 砸给我吧
<Maucat> 哪个国家的电影
<Maucat> ？
<metbsd> 可以啊
<DraZet> 哈哈
<gjp> cfy: fedora更新好快，4天30多更新。。。。
<Maucat> 嗯。打错频道，
<DraZet> metbsd: 你北京的？
<lindows915> gjp>> Gentoo 用戶笑而不語。
<metbsd> 杭州
<gjp> cfy: 错了，43个更新。。。。
<metbsd> huangg,  http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.htm?item_num_id=9015919992,拍吧
<happyaron> gjp: 你等squeeze发布以后看debian sid呢。。。
<DraZet> metbsd: 哦 杭州是个好地方啊 你也用linux的？业余摄影，专业呢？
<metbsd> 专业摄影
<metbsd> 业余linux
<cfy> happyaron: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316538/
<cfy> happyaron: 总分区大小是1.45g
<cfy> gjp: 小包嘛
<cfy> gjp: @_@
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉总共加起来只有900M不到阿
<DraZet> metbsd: 专业摄影，业余搞linux？
<cfy> happyaron: balance后，更少了。我懂了。
<mikeandmore> DraZet: 杭州好妹啊，冻死我了。。。
<metbsd> 是啊
<metbsd> mikeandmore, 你也在杭州啊
<DraZet> mikeandmore: 哈哈 来帝都吧 有暖气
<huangg> 夏天热死
<DraZet> metbsd: 牛人啊
<DraZet> metbsd: 拜一下
<gjp> cfy: 下了，明天还有课呢，bye。
<huangg> DraZet: 帝都挤死？
<metbsd> 受不起
<mikeandmore> metbsd: 是啊。学校的床还短。。。每天起来脚都冰冷冰冷的
<cfy> (/ 180.20 265)0.6799999999999999
<DraZet> huangg: 还行
<lindows915> metbsd>> 去参加杭州聚去了？
<cfy> gjp: 看。68%
<huangg> mikeandmore: 什么学校？
<cfy> gjp: bye:)
<gjp> cfy: bye！
<lindows915> cfy>> (/ 180.20 265) 這風格……
<huangg> tone: 可惜我不是hr
<cfy> lindows915: lisp嘛。咋了？
<cfy> lindows915: 我就会这个。。。。。
<mikeandmore> huangg: 浙大啊
<lindows915> cfy>> 這風格，哇說不了你哇……糊你個熊臉……
<lindows915> cfy>> :)
<metbsd> lindows915, 哪里啊，愿闻其详
<cfy> lindows915: 嗯？
<cfy> lindows915: ...哈哈。
<lindows915> metbsd>> 你在杭州不知道杭州明天聚？
<cfy> lindows915: 你怎么这么理解。。。。。。
<lindows915> cfy>> 呃……
<lindows915> cfy>> 不是，只是想到了日和了。
<cfy> lindows915: 日和？
<lindows915> cfy>> 你可以去看cucn201配音的《温暖人心的東北之行》
<lindows915> cfy>> 這是南廣學生配音的，不錯喲。
<cfy> lindows915: 哦。
<cfy> lindows915: 呵呵。mark
<lindows915> cfy>> 5分鐘，做的不錯。
<cfy> MaskRay: 推荐你用btrfs,70
<MopperWhite> 求助：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=313172
<lindows915> metbsd>> imtx.me 自己去看下吧，我記不得了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 推荐你用btrfs,70%压缩率
<ofan> 还有不知道日和的。。
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<ofan> cfy: 坑爹呢。。
 * cfy 洗漱。。。。
<cfy> ofan: .
<lindows915> ofan>> 這個沒有辦法，人家就這尿性。一旦接受這個設定似乎還有點意思。
<ofan> lindows915: 神马意思
<lindows915> ofan>> 我是說cfy
<happyaron> cfy: 咋回事？
<ofan> lindows915: 奥~
<cfy> lindows915: happyaron ?
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 問什麼？好亂呀，總結一下吧。是你能不能弄還是下面那幾個問題？
<lindows915> cfy>> 呃，這怎麼都岔了？我沒有和阿龍說話呀。
<cfy> happyaron: 我想是，用来存储数据先开辟的空间吧。加起来是btrfs用的。
<cfy> happyaron: 我前面理解错了。不知你怎么理解的。
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道你在说什么
<cfy> happyaron: 当我没说XD
<cfy> lindows915: ?不懂。我洗漱去
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<DraZet> 回家了
<DraZet> 88 各位
<MopperWhite> 问个事:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=313172
<lindows915> happyaron>> 我說突然怎麼大家都聽不懂其它人說什麼了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我能这样弄一个发行版吗？
<MopperWhite> hi????
<ofan> MopperWhite: - -
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 你想讓vbox做桌面背景？
<MopperWhite> 不
<MopperWhite> 类似根窗口之类的
<mm_> hi
<MopperWhite> 类似
<MopperWhite> 就是……
<^k^> mm_, 好  22:43 
<MopperWhite> 呃……
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 這個我不知道怎麼弄，可能可以和 fvwm 結合看看。
<MopperWhite> 有点像awesome底下那层
<happyaron> lindows915: ？
<happyaron> lindows915: 我也不懂了。。。
<lindows915> happyaron>> ……
<lindows915> happyaron>> 你是在軟性赶人嗎？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 达到vmware里的Unity的效果？
<MopperWhite> ofan: 差不多……
<ofan> MopperWhite: 差不多是差多少
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 用哪种桌面环境KDE,GNOME还是XFCE? 好像哪個都不能符合你的要求。
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 怎么在新建虚拟机的时候自动设置开机自启动？ 自己手動創建三個就好。
<MopperWhite> ofan:  unity是美化
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 局域网网速能不能支持三个桌面虚拟化所需？ 不好說，正常使用是可以的。
<happyaron> lindows915: 没啊。
<ofan> MopperWhite: 啥美化
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 我的意思是在创建虚拟机的时候自动设定
<happyaron> lindows915: 我自己都不懂了。。。
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 局域网网速能不能支持三个桌面虚拟化所需？ 都一样。
<lindows915> happyaron>> ……
<ofan> MopperWhite: vmware的Unity是无缝模式，客户机里的窗体可以直接在host上显示
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 别忘了它定位的用户是windows嗜好强烈的人
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 哥們，那你就不要想了。太折騰了……
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 會死人的……
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 我的定位就是一次设置完以后用户唯一需要做的就是开关机……
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 想象一个公司
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 专门卖家用虚拟话服务器
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 在店面把一切设置好
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 我的定位就是要看的懂你在說什麼……問題是你這太異想天開了，我完全跟不上了……
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> ……
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 用户回家之后直接按说明书把各个机器用电线连接起来
<MopperWhite> lindows915:  然后就直接可以把一台电脑当3台用
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 不要和我說了，我頭真的大了。
<lindows915> metbsd>> 在嗎？
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 就是在家里架设用于桌面虚拟化的私人云服务器！！！！！
<lindows915> metbsd>> http://imtx.me/archives/1593.html 這個是通知。
<lindows915> MopperWhite>> 我真跟不上，我對虛擬化也沒有怎麼玩過……問問其它人吧。比如ofan。
<MopperWhite> lindows915: 这样http://smb.pconline.com.cn/zxpc/0811/1480516.html
<MopperWhite> ofan: 你怎么想？
<MopperWhite> ofan: ??
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在用啥fs?
<MopperWhite> ofan: ？？？？
<MopperWhite> cfy: 你怎么想？
<cfy> MopperWhite: ?什么
<MopperWhite> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=313172
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我能这样弄一个发行版吗？
<MopperWhite> cfy: 这个
<cfy> MopperWhite: 不清楚。。。我用着gentoo挺好，XD
<cfy> MopperWhite: 内部原理对我来说比较重要，外表无所谓
<ofan> MopperWhite: ？
<MopperWhite> ofan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=313172
<ofan> MopperWhite: 看了
<MopperWhite> ofan: 可行性？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 不清楚要达到的效果
<MopperWhite> ofan: 有图
<MaskRay> cfy: portage 是 reiserfs，其他 ext4，freebsd 分区是 ufs
<ofan> MopperWhite: 看图了，不知道神马意思
<MopperWhite> 看上面记录
<MopperWhite> 聊天记录
<MopperWhite> 我妈让我睡觉
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用zfs?bsd
 * MaskRay 求人测试一下这个 .Xdefaults http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=ray.git&h=7c708a2f9ba32774434766dd42b2dcdee1d4ad6e&hb=693841f3a7d72a1266e22dbb0a2c26f08bbbc3df&f=.Xdefaults
<MopperWhite> 先闪了88·
<cfy> MaskRay: 试试btrfs,更nb了。而且带压缩，太好用了
 * MaskRay 看 Alt+v 能否粘贴剪贴板的内容
<MaskRay> cfy: 性能怎么样
<cfy> MaskRay: 性能不错，听 happyaron说的。测评也不差的。我用了下没性能差的感觉。而且我现在约有70%的压缩
<cfy> MaskRay: 只是home,其他的还没放。。。没空间挪动了。囧
<MaskRay> cfy: ext4 能无缝转换吗？测试一下那个 .Xdefaults
<cfy> MaskRay: 不能。我觉得的的。应该是格式化，然后复制的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，可以
<cfy> MaskRay: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=246520
<cfy> MaskRay: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3
<cfy> MaskRay: nb阿。
<MaskRay> cfy: M-v 有用吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 向上翻页？
<cfy> MaskRay: 竟然还可以roll back.....
<MaskRay> cfy: xrdb .Xdefaults 然后打开 xterm 看 M-v 有没有用
<cfy> MaskRay: reiserfs不知道。ext可以
<cfy> MaskRay: ?我更你不一样的阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 向上翻页指什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我先睡了哈:)
<MaskRay> cfy: xterm 不能粘贴啊?
<cfy> MaskRay: 刚才在emacs里试得
<cfy> MaskRay: shift insert?
<cfy> MaskRay: 鼠标中建？
<MaskRay> cfy: M-v 应该是粘贴
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 睡了。困死了。明天还要期末复习:)
<MaskRay> cfy: 那睡吧
<cfy> MaskRay: :) good lucy
<cfy> MaskRay: :) good luck
<zkwlx> 今怎么都睡这么早
<MaskRay> 求人测试 .Xdefaults ....
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 也有沒有睡的。
<zkwlx> lindows915, 你没有考试？呵呵
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 畢業生了……
<zkwlx> lindows915, 大四了……大四都做什么啊？
<zkwlx> lindows915, 是就找工作吗？
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 沒有，已經畢業了。還沒有找好工作。最後期限是今年年底。
<zkwlx> lindows915, 这个最后期限是啥意思
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 就是這之前一定要找到工作。至最後的話就算再差也要去。
<zkwlx> lindows915, 祝你找到好工作啊！！现在工作这么不好找啊……
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 還好吧，藥劑專業的嘛，工作好找的很……就是不想跑長途。
<zkwlx> lindows915, 哦，那还好，还以为你是找计算机的呢，呵呵
<lindows915> zkwlx>> 呵呵。
<ofan> lindows915: 药剂专业都去哪里工作？
<lindows915> ofan>> 跑路賣藥？
<lindows915> ofan>> 當然也有去搞研發的，不過機會不太多。
<ofan> lindows915: 都去什么单位？
<MaskRay> linux 的 xterm 默认没映射 mod1?
<lindows915> MaskRay>> 明天再問吧。
<lindows915> MaskRay>> 你看，基本都睡了。
<MaskRay> lindows915: 明白，好像是这样子的，但 freebsd 映射了
<thorne> 问 tmpfs对系统性能的提升效果显著么？
<touparx> thorne: 还行吧，编译速度加快
<touparx> thorne: 普通应用的话，就浏览器吧，能显著感觉到浏览器变快了\fs21
<thorne> squid服务呢？
<touparx> thorne: 你google下tmpfs firefox，感受下\fs21
<touparx> thorne: 没在tmpfs上用过squid，你自己可以试试 \fs21
<touparx> thorne: 闪了，晚安\fs21
<thorne> thanks
<yazi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=313173
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - openbox窗口不能透明 包括（wbar conky guake云云全部不可以。。。） 求解
<yazi> 找个问题谁帮忙解决下？
<iamfbi> 不知道桌面右上角的时间日期显示能不能自定义？
<leavingxx> 改变格式吗？
<iamfbi> 是啊，显示格式
<iamfbi> 比如，改成，12：05 凌晨
<leavingxx> 请教高手吧 ...
<iamfbi> 坦白说，真没见过几个高手
<iamfbi> 真正的高手，都是给你发个WIKI连接
<roylez_> %H:%M
<iamfbi> roylez_在哪里改？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 疯了主席？
<iamfbi> 请明示
<roylez_> 自己找
<roylez_> 几年没用gnome了
<iamfbi> OK。thanks,最好能有点提示
<yazi> .gnome2/？
<johann1> 怎么的哦?今晚不热闹啊
<johann1> yazi: ?
<johann1> :)
<yazi> ~/.gnome2
<sikao_lfs> 怎么老是出现账户被禁用？
<sikao_lfs> (00时35分25秒) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。(00时41分05秒) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<dongxiaowei> 请教啊 debian sshd日志文件在什么地方啊 thx
<alvin_rxg> dongxiaowei: system log
<dongxiaowei> 谢谢哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 果然有人要求gtk + cli版本了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< openfetion
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 刚刚打了第三个包
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 太蛋疼了。
<alvin_rxg> 你是 maintainer， 你觉得这个包应该如何就如何
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 算了。顺手打个gtk + cli，不麻烦
<alvin_rxg>  呃
<alvin_rxg> 是不是说 cli 版本 依赖 gtk ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不是 单独的cli版本和单独的gtk版本冲突
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 所以作者就发布了第三个包
<alvin_rxg> 那如何 gtk + cli？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< cli + gtk
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 他有包
<alvin_rxg> 晕……这作者……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 是阿。作者的问题
<alvin_rxg> 一个软件 cli 和 gtk，明显可以并存的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我忘记了。 happyaron和我说过一次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 他改cmake了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 作者改了cmake编译了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< http://www.6park.com/news/messages/2943.html
<alvin_rxg> 看过
<^k^>  06:18
<Use-Firefox> hi
<^k^> Use-Firefox, 好  07:35 
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 一大段join / quit
<Use-Firefox> ib-perl: -h
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-08
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> -i 65.38.79.47
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned: 08:34 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图  http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<Use-Firefox> Read UbuntuStory
<Use-Firefox> Update GitHub Code
<Use-Firefox> Update System
<Use-Firefox> ==> WARNING: The following packages should be upgraded first : pacman
<Use-Firefox> ==> Do it now ? [Y/n]
<Use-Firefox> ● pacman -Sd pacman
<ptpt> 请问我已经装python2.7了，为什么apt-get install python-pip它还要给我装python2.6 ？怎么让它默认的支持python2.7
<ptpt> 我看了一下python-pip 的依赖是python(>=2.5) 按说有python2.7 就不需要2.6了啊
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下mount之后的文件夹所有者是谁啊
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 假如 我(pswz-zhangy) : sudo mount /dev/sdb8 ./a
<PSWZ-ZhangY> mount 之前a的所有者是另外一个人， 为什么mount了之后a的所有者就变成pswz-zhangy了呢？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 问一下mount之后的文件夹所有者是谁啊
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 假如 我(pswz-zhangy) : sudo mount /dev/sdb8 ./a
<PSWZ-ZhangY> mount 之前a的所有者是另外一个人， 为什么mount了之后a的所有者就变成pswz-zhangy了呢？
<pocoyo> PSWZ-ZhangY: 默认是root用户吧。uid=,gid= 可以指定 特定用户挂载。
<pocoyo> PSWZ-ZhangY: 默认是root用户吧。uid=,gid= 可以指定 特定用户 。组挂载。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> uid 是在mount -o 选项里输入吗？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> mount 的文件夹所有者是不是应该是文件系统的所有着啊
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<edison0354> drazet: 花和尚好
<drazet> edison0354, 洒家信道
<xiaofan> linux mysql是不是允许所有的linux系统上的用户操作？？？
<NoIE> 没听懂。。。你说的是linux用户还是mysql用户？
<lainme>  /away
<dgy18787> 大家好。。有人在ubuntu下休眠、睡眠成功过吗？
<pocoyo> dgy18787: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lindows915> dgy18787>> 嗯，我成功睡眠過。
<dgy18787> 那。。能正常唤醒吗。。
<lindows915> dgy18787>> 能
<NoIE> 我的电脑没能醒得过来。
<dgy18787> 唉，我这里2G的内存设置了4.6G的swap，休眠正常就是醒不过来了
<lindows915> NoIE>> 睡死過去了是吧~
<dgy18787> 睡眠可以选择，但是不能唤醒，而且休眠之后风扇一样转动地很happy...
<dgy18787> QAQ 没法解决啊
<lindows915> 哦，今天是魔法禁書目錄……
<dgy18787> 魔法禁書目錄 是啥
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> vim 用得居然比ls 多。。。bash和exit居然也进top10了。。。 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/316947/
<pocoyo> ~/.gtkrc-2.0怎么 不注销 立时生效？
<sou_> 各位我想问 用emacs打开rar后 出现的类似\304\352 ^@ ^H 这样的编码 是什么
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 统计历史纪录？
<pocoyo> sou_: emacs 不支持rar吧。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/XKeymacs
<sou_> pocoyo: 所以才出现了这些个代码
<pocoyo> sou_: 只支持gz压缩的吧？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 看到 supported os 一栏我就没想法了
<xiaofan> 腾讯好久才出windows那么好的QQ哦？犯的要死
<sou_> pocoyo:应该是吧
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我想要的是 emacs 成为 wm，一个个应用程序的窗口都显示在 emacs 里
<pocoyo> MaskRay: :D 我这种双系统的 还是有用得着的时候。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 怎么设置 不显示隐藏文件？
<user8888> hi
<user8888> all
<MaskRay> pocoyo: dired?
<^k^> user8888, 好  11:08 
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 对。
<user8888> 有在windows下面编程的吗？
<user8888> 对RETAILMSG这个函数，有熟悉的吗？
<mic> 請問一下，有没有那位大侠比较熟悉gimp吗
<user8888> mic: 我会用一点点
<aiguo110> good morning everyone!
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不会
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ....
<mic> 表教一下，渐变编辑器中怎么删除多余的颜色
<mic> 请教
<mic> 怎么在说的话前面加上对方的名字啊
<mic> 刚用irc,不太用
<user8888> mic: 什么意思？不是明白
<mic> 我每句话前面怎么加上你的名字
<user8888> 用tab即可
<mic> 按tab没反应啊
<user8888> 输入人名的前面几个字符，然后tab就会补全的
<mic> 哦，
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 推荐个 dired 教程
<user8888> 你以为是自动执行啊
<mic> user8888, 我以为出来一个表，选对象呢
<user8888> 可能有的irc工具可以
<user8888> 不过，tab已经是很高效了，感觉
<mic> gimp中编辑渐变，比如我想要红到绿到蓝的渐变，但是我又不想要绿了，怎么把绿色删除掉
<mic> user8888, gimp中编辑渐变，比如我想要红到绿到蓝的渐变，但是我又不想要绿了，怎么把绿色删除掉
<aiguo110> mic: zheyang
<mic> aiguo110, 怎么样
<edison0354> lindows915: 表示跟HKG字幕组就是个大坑……
<aiguo110> 我想试试TAB
<lindows915> edison0354>> 鄙人表示跟tudou就可以了。
<lindows915> edison0354>> 再也沒有心情去 rmvb 了。
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: ...
<user8888> mic: 哦，这种啊，我也不太清楚
<Use-Firefox> 这不可能吧。
<mic> aiguo110, ＰＳ中不是用鼠标托到面板外就删除了
<user8888> mic: 我只会一些基本的，看起来你是我的老师
<edison0354> lindows915: ……
<edison0354> lindows915: 我的天降2已经被hkg坑掉了……
<mic> 哈，我win下用PS工作
<edison0354> lindows915: 魔禁应该不太可能被坑吧……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 澄空呢？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 不可能被坑的。
<edison0354> lindows915: 从开始就跟的HKG，要收藏的，统一字幕组
<mic> user8888, 那请教一下irc
<mic> user8888, 怎么加入一个频道
<edison0354> user8888: 好欢乐的ID
<lindows915> edison0354>> 那把前面都換了。
<user8888> mic: 这个频道你怎么加进来的？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 你收的什麼版本？rmvb?mkv?
<lindows915> mic>> /j #xxxx
<edison0354> lindows915: rmvb，无力MKV
<user8888> edison0354: 哈
<aiguo110> 我刚用不久，PS还没装成功
<lindows915> edison0354>> 切，rmvb還講究。
<mic> user8888, 在ubuntu中文上看的，加的
<edison0354> lindows915: ……
<edison0354> lindows915: 最多只能收起1080的shanatan
<user8888> mic: 哦，如lindows所说
<edison0354> lindows915: 硬盘已经满了……
<mic> aiguo110, ＰＳ在win下没安装成功吗　
<aiguo110> 这里能发图片么？
<edison0354> aiguo110: 不能
<edison0354> aiguo110: 贴到imagebin
<mic> 哈
<user8888> 如果用pidgin的话，可以在添加聊天时，加入频道
<mic> 哦
<mic> 我baidu下
<edison0354> mic: 严重BS百毒
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 啥教程 dried?
<mic> 那gg下
<edison0354> lindows915: 出包王女士不是挺搞笑的？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 出包王？
<edison0354> lindows915: 出包王女
<aiguo110> mic: PS里面都是方块，还显示Modul not find
<xiaofan> edison0354: 鄙视百度？有时候你还的需要他。虽然我也比较讨厌
<edison0354> xiaofan: 百毒～
<lindows915> edison0354>> 哦，to love呀，沒有看。
<edison0354> xiaofan: :-D
<edison0354> lindows915: 哦
<mic> aiguo110, 你在win下装PS还是在那里
<xiaofan> edison0354: 百毒？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<edison0354> xiaofan: 恩
<aiguo110> mic: ubuntu 10.10
<xiaofan> edison0354: 什么玩意儿？
<edison0354> xiaofan: 艳红的百毒:)
<xiaofan> edison0354: 我服了你
<mic> aiguo110, 用wine装pS?
<edison0354> xiaofan: :-D
<pocoyo> MaskRay: dired很强大啊 我要好好练习一下。
<aiguo110> mic: win  en
<mic> aiguo110, 没用过wne
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我也要改用 dired
<aiguo110> wine
<xiaofan> 问下，有没有什么软件可以使linux和windows像QQ那样远程控制？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 水牛什么专业的？
<mic> aiguo110, 哦，没用过啊，在win下我可能还能帮上
<pocoyo> edison0354: 男优
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<aiguo110> mic: win 下能正常使用的
<mic> aiguo110, 我对ubuntu都不熟
<lindows915> edison0354>> 演員呀……真少見呢。
<edison0354> lindows915: ……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 打錯了……
<edison0354> lindows915: 1月新番那个超级腐片叫啥来者？
<lindows915> pocoyo>> 演員呀……真少見呢。
<lindows915> edison0354>> 超級腐？
<edison0354> lindows915: 至少声优表超级腐……
<edison0354> lindows915: 那天有同学问，然后我忘了……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 哦，Starry SKy
<lindows915> edison0354>> 星座彼氏。
<edison0354> lindows915: 哦
<lindows915> edison0354>> 把有點名氣的男聲優都叫上了……
<aiguo110> mic: 我也不熟。 你在win下用IRC？
<edison0354> lindows915: 看腹黑妹妹控兄记不？
<edison0354> lindows915: 恩……
<edison0354> lindows915: 无比之腐……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 第1集出了嗎？
<edison0354> lindows915: 好像没，放假再开始追
<edison0354> lindows915: 先把天降2的坑填上……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 就是的說，沒有出我也沒有看。
<edison0354> lindows915: 天降要出剧场，恩
<edison0354> lindows915: fate/zero有剧场，有TV
<lindows915> edison0354>> 天降我就不看了……太惡俗了。
<mic> aiguo110, 我ＸＰ下ＶＭ　的ubuntu，在Ｕ下用irc
<lindows915> edison0354>> fate/zero 等 TV，不過fate/zero相傳有些腐。
<edison0354> lindows915: ……B型H系我都看了
<edison0354> lindows915: 倒……这个……土狼他爸和教士腐吗？
<zick> 请问有没有办法用virtualbox启动硬盘上已有点WIN系统？
<mic> aiguo110, 打算把u练得差不多了就丢掉win,在家的电脑上，公司用mac
<edison0354> lindows915: 还是教士和凛他爸？
<edison0354> mic: 有钱公司！
<wm__> Debian下装oss驱动怎么装
<xiaofan> mic: 貌似公司不允许带私人笔记本吧？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 不是，Fate/Zero里，7個Servant、6個男的。想腐還不簡單？
<edison0354> lindows915: 晕……
<Kandu> .w 杭州
<o_0> Kandu: 今:1-8,周六,白天多云,夜间雨夹雪,-1至5℃,北风    明:1-9,周日,白天阴,夜间多云,-2至4℃,北风
<edison0354> lindows915: 看过zero小说没？
<lindows915> wm__>> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=52919
<edison0354> Kandu: 机器人？
<leavingxx> 和我这差不多
<leavingxx> 桂林
<lindows915> edison0354>> 沒有看過太多。
<lindows915> edison0354>> Kandu 不是機器人。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian User Forums • View topic - HOWTO: OSS4 on Debian (squeeze/sid only)
<lindows915> .w 合肥
<edison0354> lindows915: 我知道他不是
<lindows915> edison0354>> ……
<edison0354> lindows915: 我说回答他的是？
<Kandu> .en|zh i am not a bot
<o_0> Kandu: 我不是机器人
<edison0354> o_0: 那你是真人？
<edison0354> Kandu: 刚刚那个天气预报是神马情况？
<lindows915> edison0354>> ……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 你完全被涮了。
<edison0354> lindows915: ……
<Kandu> .zh|en 我当然是真人
<o_0> Kandu: i certainly is a real person
<edison0354> lindows915: 求真相……
<lindows915> edison0354>> o_0 是機器人。
<edison0354> Kandu: ……我就是问这个……
<wm__> lindows915, 先谢谢了，马上开始实践
<Kandu> edison0354: 唔，刚在 fpc svn 源里看到一个 irc bot unit
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦
<lindows915> wm__>> 哥們，你也搜索一下。Google第1条。
<edison0354> en |zh Kandu
<leavingxx> o_0: member of #ubuntu-cn
<leavingxx> 	===	o_0: attached to verne.freenode.net “Newark, NJ, US”
<xiaofan> 什么叫做56k猫？我的就是，下载不及10k。我的天。我是不是穿越到2000年了？
<edison0354> Kandu: 我想知道你的ID是怎么翻译的……
<edison0354> Kandu: 然后机器人不理我……
<ofan> o_0: ..
<ofan> o_0: bot
<wm__> lindows915, 我google搜过了...
<edison0354> Kandu: 语法错了……
<ofan> o_0: .h
<Kandu> o_0: .h
<o_0> Kandu: .w 地区: 查询天气    ;    .zh|en 句子;.en|zh 句子: 翻译句子
<leavingxx> 。。。
<edison0354> .en|zh Kandu
<ofan> - -
<edison0354> ofan: 难道只理他一个人？
<lainme> o_0: .w 西安
<edison0354> lainme: ……不用挣扎了……
<ofan> edison0354: y
<Guest93267> //qu/quie
<edison0354> o_0: ～～～～～～～～
<lindows915> edison0354>> 性取向有問題？
<wm__> lindows915, 那个教程上说要装oss4-source这个包，但源里没这个包
<lindows915> Wm>> 源裡當然沒有這個包，到www.opensound.com上看看。
<edison0354> lindows915: ？
<lindows915> edison0354>> 天天和個機器人過不去。
<wm__> lindows915，只有 oss4-base oss4-dkms oss4-dev oss4-gtk这四个
<edison0354> lindows915: ……
<lindows915> wm__>> 那就看看 oss4-base吧
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131772.htm
<edison0354> lindows915: ^k^也从来没给我做过标题……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 你就一悲劇
<edison0354> lindows915: 被你发现了
<edison0354> lindows915: 没事，现在掉人品，根据RP守恒，考试就有RP了
<lindows915> edison0354>> 切，小心考試也掉RP
<lindows915> edison0354>> 守恒沒有說什麼時候高什麼時候低。
<edison0354> lindows915: RP是守恒的，恩！
<edison0354> lindows915: 那我现在开始听曾哥的歌……
<lindows915> edison0354>> 你小心考試前拾到張中獎彩票，一輩子RP都搭進去了。
<edison0354> lindows915: 真要拾到了1KW的彩票我还考毛线试去啊
<edison0354> lindows915: 直接去中关村买一房子，租出去，然后回家安逸过年去了
 * edison0354 机器人被我吓跑了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我把usr换了，从9.2GB->4.94GB
<cfy> MaskRay: 犀利阿
<cfy> (/ 4.94 9.2)0.5369565217391306
<MaskRay> cfy: 没压缩？
<cfy> MaskRay: 当然压缩的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 很爽阿。而且cpu占用完全没感觉。
<cfy> 我现在balance下，看看啥效果。
<zuolong> ubuntnu10.10局域网给别人win7传文件，和走宽带一样的速度，是什么情况？
<zuolong> 有知道的吗
<lindows915> 你們誰知道“Don't consider your reputation and you may do anything you like”這是什麼中文諺語呀？
<MaskRay> cfy: 那性能会差的
<cfy> zuolong: 那明显没有走局域。或者根本书路由限制
<lindows915> 剛才在#sabayon-social裡有人說 Chinese proverb……有誰聽過嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: ?怎么会？cpu的性能相对好于硬盘阿
<cfy> zuolong: 那明显没有走局域。或者根本是书路由限制
<zuolong> 别人传来的文件 ，速度就很正常。
<cfy> ftp?http?
<cfy> zuolong: 不会。
<cfy> zuolong: 走外网了吧。
<zuolong> cfy:我感觉也是走外网了。
<ofan> zuolong: tracepath
<zuolong> tracepath ip
<zuolong> 这样用吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 近日发现 fpc svn 库有 irc bot unit XD
<ofan> y
<Kandu> cfy: 可以用纯粹的 fpc 来写 bot 咯
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。。好用否？
<Kandu> .en|zh Don't consider your reputation and you may do anything you like
<o_0> Kandu: 不要认为你的名声，你可以做任何你喜欢的
<lindows915> 你們也在這用直接翻譯的呀……
<cfy> Kandu: 你的bot?
<Kandu> cfy: 用着还行，不过昨天在里面发现好几个 bug
<cfy> Kandu: bug?
<Kandu> cfy: 而且居然用 c 代码风格来写的，丑的要命
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<lindows915> Kandu>> C 代碼風格？
<Kandu> lindows915: 就是 gnu 代码风格标准里的那种
<Kandu> lindows915: 那种很适合 c
<Kandu> lindows915: 但不适合 pascal
<lindows915> Kandu>> 那個東西怎麼能拿來寫 Pascal 呢？怎麼着也是 Delphi 風格比較像樣子吧……不然看着好惡心呀。
<zuolong> ofan:
<zuolong> 29:  no reply
<zuolong> 30:  no reply
<zuolong> 31:  no reply
<zuolong>      Too many hops: pmtu 1500
<zuolong>      Resume: pmtu 1500
<^k^> zuolong:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cfy> - -!
<Kandu> lindows915: 嗯，那人的 svn log: fix, hopefully last one
<Kandu> lindows915: 今天去报 bug ，忙死他
<lindows915> Kandu>> 哈哈哈……人家回頭“老子不管了”
<ofan> zuolong: 你的内网和外网不是一个连接吧
<wm__> 啊... 终于有声音了..
<lindows915> wm__>> 哦，又一位oss4用戶。
<wm__> lindows915, 算是吧呵呵
<edison0354> cfy: 换成btrfs？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，usr也换掉了。效果非常好
<cfy> edison0354: compress
<edison0354> cfy: 你咋换的？
<cfy> edison0354: gentoo阿，我又是lvm,随便换。
<edison0354> cfy: 备份再恢复还是重编译？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 不用阿，我随便找了个slackware的live的，复制下文件就好咯。然后改下fstab
<edison0354> cfy: 复制？
<cfy> edison0354: 阿，cp -av /origin/./ /new/
<edison0354> cfy: 权限那些没问题？
<cfy> edison0354: cp -av阿。
<cfy> 全部保留的。
<edison0354> cfy: 额，没用过
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> cfy: 我凹凸了
<cfy> edison0354: 9.2G -> 6.0G
<ofan> 直接转换不就行了
<cfy> ofan: reiserfs,
<edison0354> ofan: 直接转换的不能开压缩
<ofan> edison0354: 不能？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 阿荣说不能
<cfy> edison0354: 这样的？
<edison0354> ofan: 哈皮就是直接转的
<ofan> 是旧文件不压缩吧
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<cfy> 还是直接复制好了。速度也快的。
<edison0354> ofan: 旧的不压跟没压也没啥区别了……
<cfy> 而且我就要压缩。。。。
<ofan> 不用压缩
<cfy> ofan: 那用啥？
<ofan> 哥不缺空间。。
<edison0354> cfy: 传说tar是不是能备份/
<edison0354> ofan: 我严重缺空间……
<cfy> edison0354: me too......
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么会。。。。那你让pkg的咋办？
<ofan> edison0354: 硬盘都白菜
<edison0354> cfy: 压缩是写文件的时候就得开着吧
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 挂载的时侯，就指明的。
<cfy> edison0354: pkg不就是tar么。
<edison0354> cfy: 那live咋弄的？
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354: live?
<edison0354> cfy: 你不是live复制？
<edison0354> cfy: 用的Linve
<edison0354> cfy: live
<cfy> edison0354: 是阿。tar打包？我直接复制到另一个fs里阿。用不到tar.....
<cfy> edison0354: 我倒是想rsync,可惜没有。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 然后挂载btrfs的时候手动指定开压缩？
<cfy> edison0354: mount -o defaults,compress,noatime
<edison0354> cfy: 求教，我也想换……
<cfy> edison0354: 就这样挂载就行。
<edison0354> cfy: 哦，noatime是啥？
<cfy> edison0354: atime,貌似是记录访问时间，貌似这个是没用的。而且浪费性能，所以都推荐关掉。
<edison0354> cfy: slackware的live里面有btrfs支持？
<cfy> edison0354: 就一个kernel,和initrd,有的。不过没工具。所以你要先mkfs好。
<edison0354> cfy: 是那个保存旧文件块用的吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 你的/usr是和/分开的？
<cfy> edison0354: 分开的。我是lvm,不缺分区XD
<cfy> http://mirrors.163.com/slackware/slackware64-current/isolinux/initrd.img
<edison0354> cfy: 推荐/home用啥？
<cfy> http://mirrors.163.com/slackware/slackware64-current/kernels/huge.s/bzImage
<cfy> edison0354: 我全是reiserfs,除了昨天换的/home/cfy64和今天的/usr是btrfs
<edison0354> cfy: 就这俩直接开到tty？
<cfy> edison0354: /boot是 ext2
<edison0354> cfy: 额，reiserfs有啥好？
<edison0354> cfy: 优点？
<FrankLv> 我想把原来LVM管理的CentOS换成 Ubuntu server，/分区挂载到逻辑卷lv_root,其他数据在lv_opt /boot是个单独ext分区，不过才100M。
<FrankLv> 有什么办法不刻录来装么？ 还是装到lv_root就可以了。或者再装linux双系统
<cfy> edison0354: grub直接指定下kernel和intrd就好。然后boot,是live的。其他都不用管
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> edison0354:多与block大小的文件存在树里，所以也有些‘压缩’效果。online enlarge
<edison0354> cfy: 我在想我是把/开到btrfs还是只把/usr开过去
<FrankLv> 或者说ubuntu网络安装有支持LVM的么？
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 随你遍咯。
<cfy> 便
<edison0354> cfy: 然后还得腾个东西开开/boot……
<cfy> FrankLv: 不清楚，我是gentoo
<edison0354> cfy: 纠结……
<leavingxx> firefox的ChatZilla
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。。没办法的。我这里lvm就限制了。。。。。
<leavingxx> firefox的chatzilla
<cfy> edison0354: 听说打个patch,grub也能btrfs,不过我觉得没必要，ext2就挺好，反正都只是内核和initrd
<edison0354> cfy: 源里的grub2也不能btrfs的，阿荣说打补丁的可以
<FrankLv> 用了N年CentOS了，很稳定，不过软件包很多时候滞后了些，特别是有时候想尝试下软件
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。
<edison0354> cfy: 把/boot分出来还能防GRUB挂掉……
<cfy> edison0354: grub挂掉？我新的64的，都差点没装grub....
<edison0354> cfy: 没装？
<cfy> happyaron: 不错阿，/usr放进去。压缩率大约有70%以下
<cfy> edison0354: 就是硬盘上要，系统里没bin
<cfy> edison0354: 就是硬盘上有原来的一直用，系统里没bin
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<cfy> 额。。
<cfy> lvm卡住了。。。。
<cfy> 囧了。。。
<FrankLv> 我好像有张cdrw 刻录下ubuntu server 来试试看
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs之后不要lvm吧，毕竟还没有离开Experimental的东西。
<ZhangNing> 大家好，我想将名字在IRC上注册，结果用网上的/msg NickServ REGISTER 时显示未知命令
<pocoyo> ZhangNing: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<edison0354> cfy: 咋卡住了？
<MaskRay> pocoyo, cfy: dired+ 不错
<edison0354> happyaron: 对了，btrfs等正式了，那现在的旧版分区是不是要重mkfs？
<cfy> happyaron: 啥意思？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哪儿不错。？
<ZhangNing> 名字怎么注册阿
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,命令打了半天，没出结果。。。硬盘狂读。。。
<pocoyo> ZhangNing: /msg nickserv help
<edison0354> ZhangNing: Google吧……
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么不错？
<edison0354> cfy: 等吧……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不需要
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，有时就这么慢。。。
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs还是内核里的实验性特性。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是软件功能？
<happyaron> edison0354: 分区格式已经freeze，目前的修改都是具体代码的实现方法。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
 * edison0354 寒假回家折腾去……
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 颜色，并且添加了一些方便操作的快捷键，http://kimag.es/view.php?i=72867613.jpg
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，所以就是不要离开lvm?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错，我就缺文件管理器
<happyaron> cfy: 所以就是扔掉lvm
<cfy> happyaron: 扔掉？不是还是实验的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 放假好好练习练习 准备用nautilus了 :D
<happyaron> cfy: lvm+btrfs很鸡肋的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵。我连rox都没开。。。。。就靠emacs了
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么说？多了无用的一层么？
<happyaron> cfy: 就像lvm+zfs也很鸡肋
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，反而增加了故障。
<edison0354> cfy: 你那天不是自己都说btrfs和lvm功能基本重复了嘛……
<MaskRay> cfy, pocoyo: http://www.emacswiki.org/DiredPlus，作者从1999年开始维护的。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 NOT FOUND . IN gettitle
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，那也要寒假再说了。。。。目前离不开lvm...没有空闲了。。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 12年过去了
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 那你就不要折腾高级特性，只开compress吧。
<cfy> edison0354: lvm有分区阿。分区不一定要是btrfs阿，但是btrfs是一定要btrfs吧
<cfy> happyaron: 高级特性？还有啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 倒，绕口令了
<happyaron> cfy: snapshot等
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈
<edison0354> happyaron: 求解snapshot是啥意思
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我只用online resize.compress
<lindows915> happyaron>> 用了2年Linux，我明白一件事，想讓自己系统里沒有東西是重复的那是不可能的
<cfy> 额。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: writeable COW snapshot
<happyaron> cfy: online resize也暂时别用了
<cfy> happyaron: okay.....
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 为什么要练 nautilus?
<happyaron> lindows915: 呵呵，但是少重复点还是能的。有洁癖的可以做到基本不重复。
<edison0354> happyaron: 中文中文～俺菜鸟……
<happyaron> edison0354: 就是好似一个文件系统的镜像
<happyaron> edison0354: 里面的文件和被snapshot的文件系统完全相同
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 打掉一个字 不.
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，类似ghost？
<cfy> edison0354: ghost的话，要算clone吧。
<lindows915> happyaron>> 要洁癖還是蘋果吧。他
<happyaron> edison0354: 不一样，btrfs使用COW技术，只在写入的时候才在磁盘上记录。
<happyaron> lindows915: ?
<lindows915> happyaron>> 有一種感覺是蘋果真是想把所有重复的都去掉。連語言層面都是。
<happyaron> lindows915: 很难
<ZhangNing> fcitx和fcitx-sunpinyin有什么区别吗？
<ZhangNing> 今天看到了一个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=312705，我没找到.sunpinyin这个目录
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [经验分享]你还在为 fcitx-sunpinyin 一顿一顿而发愁么？
<lindows915> happyaron>> 是。多少人在噴。
<ZhangNing> 我是直接装的fcitx，它和fcitx-sunpinyin有区别吗？
<happyaron> ZhangNing: fcitx 4.0.1 + fcitx-sunpinyin 0.2.1 默认就不卡了
<happyaron> lindows915: 呵呵，你看M$冗余度多高。
<ZhangNing> 也就是说fcitx-sunpinyin需要单独装吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: http://s2.kimag.es/share/92001862.png  这个颜色太杯具了。
<happyaron> ZhangNing: 当然
<lindows915> happyaron>> 是。這東西怎麼說，冗余高了確實惡心。但是想不冗余除非人生下來自己寫一個自己的系统。
<ZhangNing> 我知道了，谢谢。其实我是想用搜狗的词库
<cfy> pocoyo: @ @
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。。我试试。看来我要用到pvmove等，高级命令了。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs作为root fs有没有问题？
<cfy> happyaron: 我知道了。
<ZhangNing> 还有个问题想问，能不能把右键菜单的清除放到最下面阿
<ZhangNing> 经常使用右键想复制的时候，点成了清除……
<happyaron> cfy: pvmove offers some of the functionality, but has
<happyaron> caused some horrible system crashes
<happyaron> cfy: 需要独立boot，grub2还不行。
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。。晚了。我已经开始了。。。。祈祷。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 独立boot无所谓
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 囧。
<cfy> 8.7%....
<happyaron> cfy: 加油加油。
<lindows915> http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110107/165062.html
<happyaron> cfy: 数据越多越经不起折腾。
<lindows915> 我無語了……
<happyaron> cfy: 你偏偏要折腾。
<cfy> happyaron: 我相信lvm可以经得住考验。。。。
<lindows915> cfy>> 你這是要死呀，芭蕉桑！
<happyaron> cfy: 加油加油
<happyaron> cfy: 企业在磁盘快满了的时候采取的动作不会是这么折腾，而是简单地加硬盘
<happyaron> cfy: lvm是为企业设计的。
<cfy> happyaron: lindows915 @_@......
<cfy> 28%.....
<happyaron> cfy: 你不如折腾squansfs的/usr
<happyaron> cfy: 比btrfs节约空间。
<cfy> happyaron: 这个咋了？为啥会有这种效果？
<cfy> compress更好？
<happyaron> cfy: 那是lzma啊。
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs是deflate
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> 44.3%
<cfy> lindows915: happyaron 好了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 赞
<FrankLv> 手头没有U盘，手机TF卡有2G，放了u server iso，再利用已有的grub，尝试硬盘安装下
<cfy> happyaron: 先弄个btrfs,然后再在里面分subvolume?,然后挂载？
<FrankLv> linux重装一般要备份哪些东西呢？ home etc  我的/opt是单独的分区逻辑卷 不打算格式化 用来留数据
<happyaron> cfy: y
<cfy> happyaron: okay...寄出10G...
<cfy> 挤出
<happyaron> cfy: 不错。
<cfy> happyaron: XD,我把home啥的先分出来。data分区和music太大了。。。。寒假。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 但是那个要先挂载的？
<cfy> happyaron: 这样subvolume不是非常方便阿。
<happyaron> cfy: 不挂载就是个文件夹
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> cfy: subvolume不挂载的话可以是个文件夹，只不过rmdir删不掉
<cfy> happyaron:  哦，我说主 btrfs
<happyaron> cfy: 可以用挂载，也可以直接用
<happyaron> cfy: 一般直接用就行
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> happyaron: 我的意思是像lvm那样。lvm不用挂载在任何地方阿
<cfy> happyaron: subvolume没有size限制的？
<happyaron> cfy: 没有，只要硬盘能装下就行。
<happyaron> cfy: 应该也可以用配额，但是我没研究过
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。。那subvolume有啥用。。。。挂载不是还要mount bind?
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，你直接用吧，不挂载也行的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我要作为/home/cfy64阿，肯定得挂载一下
<edison0354> happyaron: 可不可以把/usr   /home  啊都放到subvolume里面？
 * cfy 进入救援模式。迁移去
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。。我要变得和ee一样一个分区了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你几个电脑啊？
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以
<happyaron> btrfs一个分区没啥问题，还可以跨分区搞。
<edison0354> happyaron: 那样弄岂不是跟lvm差不多了？
<FrankLv> 我看教程上ubuntu server iso安装 grub中没有指定iso，启动后自动寻找么或指定么？
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实我已经没有空间给我折腾用了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃
<happyaron> FrankLv: 不知，问论坛上smallapple
<FrankLv> happyaron: 恩。
<FrankLv> 我先在grub是： kernel /ubuntuS1004/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=32000 devfs=mount,dall
<edison0354> happyaron: subvolume稳定不？
<FrankLv> initrd /ubuntuS1004/initrd.gz
<edison0354> happyaron: 别哪天全挂了……
<FrankLv> iso放手机tf卡，去启动下看看
<edison0354> FrankLv: 啥手机？
<happyaron> edison0354: 稳定
<happyaron> edison0354: btrfs不挂，subvolume就不会挂
<edison0354> happyaron: 那btrfs稳定不？
<happyaron> edison0354: 目前还没遇到问题，但是如果遇到问题了，还很缺少工具来修理。
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有官方源的kernel里面有btrfs的module不？
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<FrankLv> edison0354: nokia 需要把tf卡放读卡器么
<edison0354> FrankLv？
<happyaron> edison0354: 10.04开始就有
<FrankLv> edison0354: iso放那里只是存放下，我原来Linux分区是LVM的
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是10.04里的性能不行
<edison0354> happyaron: o,thx
<FrankLvWeb> 切换到web了 这台机器要重启了
<happyaron> edison0354: 建议 linux >=2.6.36，体验会比较好
<edison0354> FrankLv:我以为你要往手机里装系统……
<FrankLvWeb> edison0354: 呵呵
<FrankLvWeb> 用读卡器好了，手机怕没电
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:42 
<FrankLvWeb> grub正常启动
<FrankLvWeb> 不过 no kernel module found,是不是iso没找到？
<FrankLvWeb> 刚看到有人的grub这么写的  kernel /vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso quiet splash ro
<MopperWhite> 有人会C吗？？？
<FrankLvWeb> MopperWhite: 问题？
<MopperWhite> FrankLvWeb: 嗯……我把源码传上去你看看行不？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 除了我应该都会……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: …………
<FrankLvWeb> 虽然找不到kernel module  我还是继续了，不会变成网络 安装了吧？ 不过我已经下好server iso了，不想浪费
<FrankLvWeb> 进安装界面看了下 我的tf正常mount的 iso文件也都在的
<FrankLvWeb> 格式化分区中，准备安装了
<jerry__> 想请教一个问题，我现在用的是ubuntu10.04，是GNOME环境的，我想把网络管理工具换成Wicd，但连不上无线网，显示密码错误，我的无线网是用WAP加密的
<jerry__> 请问怎么解决？谢了！
<FrankLvWeb> Installing the base system。 恩  靠谱
<FrankLvWeb> 哈哈 看到python 2.6了，我CentOS 都还只有python 2.4 . 新的都得自己装
<FrankLvWeb> select and install software。 good good 很顺利
<FrankLvWeb> 等下装完肯定会选要不装grub，现在已经是grub2了吧？ 和1配置问题好像有不少变化
<FrankLvWeb> 我的grub是配置了 串口终端的 不知道升级到grub2后配置方便么？ 去看看文档
<suteng> hi
<^k^> suteng, 好  14:17 
<suteng> ？怎么不是andchat
<MopperWhite> 程序爆了！！！
<suteng> !运
<MopperWhite> 我的水平不够啊！！
<MopperWhite> 有谁会C，能帮我看看么？？？
<MopperWhite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=313241
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问我编的这个程序出了神马状况？？？？
<FrankLvWeb> MopperWhite: 首先这个是C++，错误看好像很多类型错误
<MopperWhite> FrankLvWeb: 我喜欢用C++写C的程序…………
<MopperWhite> FrankLvWeb: 我表示看不懂………………
<mengfei> 不会编程的路过……
 * FrankLvWeb linux安装中，没gcc环境。看grub2先
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 那多系统怎么共用一个btrfs?
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 感觉麻烦的，lvm方便点
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: subvolume？
<FrankLvWeb> 装好系统了， 启动超级快
<FrankLvWeb> 第一个问题，网卡没起来   sudo ifup eth0 不行。 [我还是centos的思想]
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 感觉麻烦，多系统
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 设置root呗。
<edison0354> FrankLvWeb: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: ?详细点
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: root 分区挂载不一样的subvolume呗
<edison0354> ……
<FrankLvWeb> edison0354: thanks，起来了
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 那所有都得挂一次。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: subvolume不挂载的时候是文件夹形式的？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 不需要
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯
<cfy_ipod> happyaron:  edison0354 :覆盖一次root咋样？
<cfy_ipod> 怎么不需要？
<cfy_ipod> var,bin,etc
<cfy_ipod> 我不想共用
<MopperWhite> 依旧不给力……http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=313241&p=2182061#p2182061
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问我编的这个程序出了神马状况？？？？
<cfy_ipod> 就是btrfs如何完全代替lvm
<ofan> 非要lvm干什么
<cfy_ipod> MopperWhite: 改成c?c++有些地方严格
<cfy_ipod> ofan: 分区方便
<MopperWhite> cfy_ipod: ？
<ofan> cfy_ipod: 经常重新分区？
<cfy_ipod> ofan: 想自由分
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 那你还是lvm吧，btrfs还不成熟
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 我试试吧
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 我就一个os
<ofan> cfy_ipod: 怎么个自由
<cfy_ipod> 只是btrfs不能完全代替
<cfy_ipod> ofan: 不会受到数量限制，大小随便变
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 最好的办法是一个分区
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: snapshot和lvm不是一路东西。
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 哦？lvm也不提倡一个啊
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: lvm每个都是独立分区，btrfs不是真正意义的分区，比如不能安装引导记录。
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: Subvolume能像文件那样移么？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 可以。
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 哦，那够了
<cfy_ipod> 如何移动呢？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 哦，还不能。
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 记错了。
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 为啥不想共用分区？我/home都和其他在一起……
<cfy_ipod> 厄
<xiaofan> 我哈  我今天用linux来格式化U盘。为ntfs格式。结果拷贝资料达到54M每秒。吓死我了
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 以前想，现在无所谓，反正没lvm
<edison0354> happyaron: subvolume不挂载的时候是read-only的吗？
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以RO，也可以RW
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 那如何备份到另一个硬盘
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: dd
<FrankLv> 大家好，装好了。第一件事就是配置好irssi
<pocoyo> FrankLv: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: dd?我说sublovume
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: lvm是可以不连续的块放到一个分区里把？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: tar
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 可以
<edison0354> xiaofan: 缓存
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 或者是把别的设备也加入btrfs pool
<xiaofan> edison0354: NO
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 嗯，然后移走？
<edison0354> xiaofan: linux默认挂分区有缓存的
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 不能移动。
<xiaofan> edison0354: 真正意义上的极速。可惜不稳定。有时候会卡死
<xiaofan> edison0354: 我实在windows里拷贝资料的
<edison0354> xiaofan: NAND都没那么高速度啊……除非你是SSD
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 就是在那个分区上的subvol创建snapshot
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 我要跨物理备份，这下悲剧
<edison0354> xiaofan: 瘟到死里面的那个速度更不靠谱
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 跨物理的话，怎么说都不能这样实现。
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: snapshot可以dd?
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你啥机器？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 挂载了可以。
<xiaofan> edison0354: 手机内存卡
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: notebook
<edison0354> xiaofan: 我不是问你……
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 干嘛要备份？
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 我试试好了
<edison0354> xiaofan: 那个更不可能那么高速度的
<ofan> 因为要折腾
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 离家，被偷啥的
<cfy_ipod> 或者坏了
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: ……
<cfy_ipod> ofan: 不折腾。。。
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你还好意思说你不折腾……
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你不折腾就没人折腾了……
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 这是迁移必备的，牵好了就舒服了
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 额
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 我的分区已经接近混乱了……
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 话说你有swap不？
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 你看，我的lvm简洁
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 用不到
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你就一个系统……
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 三个gentoo
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: ……………………
<cfy_ipod> gDD:  holiday?
<gDD> cfy_ipod: hi
 * gDD 又是好久没来了
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 放了？
<xiaofan> edison0354: 只能说你没有见过
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 还是苹果的分区方案省心
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 就一个/……
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 还没，十号以后放假
<edison0354> gDD: 好早
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 两个，我的
<xiaofan> 问下，前几天有个人给我讲过yum info的那位大哥在哪里？？？？
<cfy_ipod> gDD: ........
<gDD> edison0354: 大学这样不早吧
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你几号？
<edison0354> gDD: 我21号，你说你早不早……
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 16
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你也好早……
<gDD> edison0354: 嗯，你们太晚了
<edison0354> gDD: 特色……
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 我有同学6号
<gDD> 这几天一直休息，还剩一门考试了，要是提前了就好了
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 我都有同学已经开学了……
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 元旦前放假的也一大堆
<cfy_ipod> edison0354:  @ @
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 还要不要过年？
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: ……
<cfy_ipod> Gcc ......
<cfy_ipod> 终于好了
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: http://photo.renren.com/photo/256515219/photo-3870255554?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=701&fin=3&ff_id=256515219
<Use-Firefox> ...
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 无比牛B的桌面壁纸……
<edison0354> Use-Firefox: 机器人活了？
<Use-Firefox> edison0354: 额。吾不是bot
<edison0354> Use-Firefox: 我被误导了……
 * gDD 只有twitter。。。
<Use-Firefox> edison0354: ib-perl 才是
<edison0354> Use-Firefox: 额
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: ....我不回桌面的.....
<Use-Firefox> -h
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你看那张图片没？很给力的……
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 看了
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 你不用X？
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 只是不回桌面
<cfy_ipod> Xterm emacs opera
<cfy_ipod> 就三样
<xiaofan> cfy_ipod: 你不用X？那就好。问个问题。如何用yum在线搜索某个软件？
<cfy_ipod> ？
<edison0354> xiaofan: 他也不用yum的
<cfy_ipod> 我是gentoo
<cfy_ipod> 我用X的！
<xiaofan> edison0354: 你帮我回答得了
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 差不多，我用chrome/firefox和xterm，也不回桌面了
<edison0354> xiaofan: 我也不用yum的
<xiaofan> edison0354: 看你天天吊儿郎当地挂在irc上面
<edison0354> xiaofan: 恩
<edison0354> xiaofan: 挂机
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 是啊，没必要回，除非我想看conky
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 其实我很好奇
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你要是看课件怎么办？
<xiaofan> yum list xchat 这个是在系统里搜索还是在线搜索？
<gDD> cfy_ipod: 你是fvwm？
<FrankLv> xiaofan: yum list
<cfy_ipod> gDD: 是
<xiaofan> FrankLv: ？？？继续
<FrankLvWeb> 我一般都 yum list > yum.list  然后grep下 。。。
<cfy_ipod> xiaofan: why not google it?
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 其实--help就够了……
<cfy_ipod> edison0354: 没错
 * FrankLv ubuntu server 刚装好 好多软件要配置 还好保存了配置文件
<xiaofan> cfy_ipod: 悲剧。总是被google重置。百度又不行。你说我还能咋办？？
<edison0354> xiaofan: 用SSL的Google
<cfy_ipod> ipv6 encrypted google
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: http://s2.kimag.es/share/84670732.png 这样好多了吧。
<cfy_ipod> Hosts
<FrankLv> xiaofan: yum 配置rpmforge等源  然后yum list> yum.list 本地存个列表 要查到时候grep下
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: 权限还是有点花......
<FrankLv> xiaofan: 我用centos的 软件更新比较慢 配置了其他源后使用也很方便的
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: :D 背景色。。 我看着还凑合吧？
<cfy_ipod> pocoyo: 挺好
<xiaofan> FrankLv: 第一步没有看懂  "yum 配置rpmforge等源 "
<pocoyo> cfy_ipod: 我换成黑的得了。
<cfy_ipod> Afl
<cfy_ipod> afk
<FrankLv> xiaofan: 那个可选的
<xiaofan> FrankLv: 明白了。刚试了下。可以
<FrankLv> ubuntu下 iptables 有字符管理界面程序么
<xiaofan> FrankLv: 字符管理界面？？
<FrankLv> xiaofan: 其实list重定向到本地只是一个方法 yum肯定提供查找功能的。
<xiaofan> FrankLv: 不是直接用命令或者写防火墙脚本？
<xiaofan> FrankLv: 恩。我明白了
<FrankLv> 我ubuntu刚装好 以前centos用 system-config-security-tui的
<mengfei> 可心用ufw,我现在就用的
<xiaofan> 请问，谁的火狐是3.6.13-1.  版本
<mengfei> 我的是3.6.13
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 目前f14最新的是，妳說的版本
<FrankLv> Shorewall is a gateway/firewall configuration tool for GNU/Linux.   这个有人玩过么
<edison0354> Broadcom加入Linux基金会
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你是不是这个版本嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我都說f14啦，當然是
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 切
<pocoyo> firefox 怎么设置菜单快捷快捷 比如 调用  downthemall 下载？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 撤
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 等等
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是fedora？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<MopperWhite> hi
<MopperWhite> 我有人吗？
<MopperWhite> 能灌水吗？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 不可以！！！！！！！！！！
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 有点水平的水帖倒是可以
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 不能聊天吗？？
<mengfei> debian,freebsd,ubuntu，这三个做服务器用哪个好？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 能阿
<xiaofan> mengfei: 当然是freebsd
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 那为啥不能灌水？
<xiaofan> mengfei: 根据市场得出的结论。^_^
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 灌水是什么意思阿
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 嗯,正在usef14的ff3.6.13-1
<zick> 请问有没有办法用virtualbox启动硬盘上已有的WIN系统？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你的软件源是不是默认的？
<mengfei> freebsd每次更新慢啊，ports安装那速度慢得不行
<ofan> zick: impossible
<zick> ofan--- - -||
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 除了官方默認的，加上個rpmfusion，就這兩個
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: rpmfusion的在哪里？？
<zick> ofan--- 我看到有贴说可以启动USB的？难道就不能用硬盘？
<ofan> zick: win系统不行
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 。。。。rpmfusion(dot)org的
<zick> ofan--- 如果用VM呢？
<ofan> zick: no
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我懒惰地问下。怎么做？
<mengfei> test
<pocoyo> mengfei: 泉涸，鱼相与处于陆，相呴以湿，相濡以沫，不如相忘于江湖。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zick> ofan--- 。。。。言简意赅。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我懒惰地回答下，自己看rpmfusion(dot)org
<mengfei> 呵呵
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 大哥哥呀，你明白一个用比56k的猫还慢的网速的我痛楚不嘛？？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 让我上网查，还不如问来得快
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 小妹妹，你是不是要啓用rpmfusion的源啊
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿。我是男的哈
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么启用
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 那你的fedora是什麼版本？
<xiaofan> fedora 14 64 bit
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 小妹妹，用這段命令  su -c 'yum localinstall --nogpgcheck http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm'
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: l两个是吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 小妹妹，rpmfusion有free和nonfree兩個源的。最好一起啓用
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ su -c 'yum localinstall --nogpgcheck http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm'
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 接下来呢？
<MopperWhite> 我们去#ubuntu-tw活跃一下气氛呗～那里很冷～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 都安裝好了嗎？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 小心ban你
<MopperWhite> ofan: 为啥？那里人很多没说话的！！
<ofan> MopperWhite: 都是bot
<MopperWhite> ofan: 有几百个……
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 安装好了
 * NoIE http://noie.blogbus.com ，稍微修改了一下博客的css，心情+1.
<MopperWhite> ofan: 上次有个人跟我说他们都是挂网的……
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 你配置sudo了嗎？
<MopperWhite> sudo咋配置？
<MopperWhite> hi～～～
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我管理员身份运行。sudo完全没有用
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 大牛閣下，要不要我用nmap再掃描一下
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 嗯，那就好，
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 1. yum makecache
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢了，好象没什么效果。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 2. yum check-update
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 3. yum update
<NoIE> 另：好像没有博客的访问量只有20的大牛。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 4. 自己決定
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: yum makecache这个什么作用？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ ...這個就是把所有的metainfo下載，方便search packagesname
<MopperWhite> 我家wifi今天下午很不稳定……
<xiaofan> cy
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哦   yum update 就算了
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 而且如果出現某些timeout或者出錯，就需要yum makecache
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是更新系统吧
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 不是，總之適合國情
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 国情？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 要更新系統啊，不然最近的漏洞就搞死你
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我又不是宽带。杂更新
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我說的是yum makecache 這個，對於低網速的用戶有用
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 啊！！！！我好久没更新了！！！
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 突然想起你是昨天中午的神棍……
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 你可以單獨更新那個套件和依賴關係的，比如ff
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: yum makecache这个功能我明白了
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ...我從來都不要別人拜，也不拜別人，何來神棍之說
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。那问个白痴的问题。比如我要下载amule。但是它要依赖其他的包，那么我如何让它自动解决依赖关系?不需要我手动去下载依赖包
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ ....amule源裏有的，不過分什麼nox nogui的子套件，所以先 yum list amule*
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354 搞定，/home/cfy64和usr先出去了。。。。
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 刚下载rpmfusion安装后，就有了amule这个软件了。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ .....amule貌似官方的源也有的
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我指的是，用yum下载amule。至于依赖关系如何让它自动解决？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 官方的么有。还是安装rpmfusion就有了
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 目前源的有解決的
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才输入yum install amule   结果出现一大堆依赖关系提示。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ XD
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 用图形化包管理器倒是好解决
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我想用命令来解决
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 這說明你，經常自己編譯，或者這個系統比較新
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 那就在終端用 yum 命令
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 不過，不推薦用 pkcon這個命令
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 编译也需要解决依赖关系。明明下载了依赖包。安装，但是还是提示依赖没有解决。
<MopperWhite> 我去！一个下午一直掉线！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ ...你去#fedora-zh那問，我不是編程的，我只是個普通的用戶
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: pkcon这个还可以。
 * CyrusYzGTt 我去買早餐了，剛剛14:50起牀
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哦  谢谢
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 早餐？my god！
<MopperWhite> 突然发现ubt用户也可以采取“水漫金山”的作战方法……
<NoIE> 何谓水漫金山？
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 记得69吗？
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 不记得。
<FrankLv> 刚开始用apt-get 有些不适应，请问软件被装到哪里了 怎么查？ 比如我想知道 byobu 在哪里
<FrankLv> 补充下 全部文件 不仅仅是binary
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 几十万人用批处理不断对某韩国网站发起访问请求，让它瘫痪
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 虐猫那会儿也有人用过
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 人海战术
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 whereis tor && whichis tor
<NoIE> frankLv 看看有没有 .byobu 这个文件夹。如果有，这个文件夹是隐藏文件夹。
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 用 rpm -ql name
<MopperWhite> 用谷歌音乐听歌断断续续的……
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 哦，打算用人海战术干什么？
<NoIE> MopperWhite: 我这里正常。
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 使某网站瘫痪……
<FrankLv> NoIE:我想要byobu装好的文件  /usr下还是哪里
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 我刚刚从CentOS转到ubuntu
<MopperWhite> 今年6月9号的事
<MopperWhite> NoIE: 自行google“69圣战”
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ fedora也有apt和dpkg的，，，
<NoIE> frankLv /usr 大概。
<FrankLv> NoIE: /usr/share/byobu 找到些
<FrankLv> NoIE: 我其实就是想改  backtick 123    13      13              byobu-status disk  这个disk脚本 默认显示/分区
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ /usr/bin /usr/share  /usr/info /usr/sbin /usr/etc /etc
 * FrankLv 找到了  under  /usr/lib/byobu
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: dpkg...
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: alien用的吧
<happyaron> FrankLv: dpkg -L byobu
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<FrankLv> happyaron: Thanks
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 这方式攻击。实在不咋样。但却很有用。
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 不过防火墙很容易阻止的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ http://fpaste.org/dzFk/
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 很通用
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 防火墙阻止的话网站也不能用了，尤其是国内的
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 用单ip请求连接限制。iptables就能做到
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: iptables的limit
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 要不怎么叫人海战术……
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 是人海战术。但是一秒只能一次呢？？？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 或者3秒一次呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ rpm -qa dpkg*
<CyrusYzGTt> dpkg-devel-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.noarch
<CyrusYzGTt> dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 为啥要一秒一次……
<CyrusYzGTt> dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686
 * CyrusYzGTt dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686 看到沒有能裝deb的
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 防火墙限制syn，一秒只能请求一次
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 人多力量大………………
 * CyrusYzGTt dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686 看到沒有能裝deb的
 * CyrusYzGTt dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686 看到沒有能裝deb的
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 你去学学iptables。看看是不是有一个防火墙规则能解决你的人海战术
 * CyrusYzGTt dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686 看到沒有能裝deb的
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是去吃饭了吗
<pocoyo> xiaofan: 他能一直吃饭吗？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 我只知道mop上的人很钟爱这种……
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 韩国人和中国人的网络技术哪个更强？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 嗯，剛剛買了幾個八寶粥，幾個麵包，幾個巧克力，很快的
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: mop？？猫扑？？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 杂跟我学阿？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 我在想会不会有人想攻击百度……
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 嗯～
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 百度？赫赫  百度不是吃素的。人海战术可不行的
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 交浴菊呢？
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 交浴菊？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 嗯
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 什么意思？教育局吧？
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 不要说出来……
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 好不说了。好久没有复习了iptables了  连如何防止洪流攻击的规则都差点想不起来了
<xiaofan> MopperWhite: 你那人海战术攻击术语就是 DoS syn flood攻击
<MopperWhite> xiaofan: 大概吧……
<xiaofan> 到现在我都还不知道如何防止tcpkill攻击
<FrankLv> 请问ubuntu是怎么设置开机自动启动网卡的，唉好多都很centos不同 得找本书完整的看看
<happyaron> FrankLv: networkmanager
<FrankLv> happyaron: 装了个ubuntu server 现在跑在Text mode，目前没图形界面
<FrankLv> happyaron: 应该在/etc下 某处脚本 我查查看
<happyaron> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§  dpkg-1.15.5.6-4.fc14.i686 看到沒有能裝deb的
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: alien依赖它不
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不依賴，
<happyaron> oh
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 而且源裏沒有 alien
<happyaron> oh
<natty0402> hello
<^k^> natty0402, 好  16:41 
<natty0402> 呵呵 差点忘记不能打中文
<natty0402> 第一次使用IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈，大家第一次來的哈
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你在這裝什麼接待員呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 。。。。在裝託呢
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 呃。
<natty0402> ...
<natty0402> 怎么设置自己密码
<CyrusYzGTt> natty0402§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<natty0402> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset    - -!
<natty0402> 意思是不能用中文？
<CyrusYzGTt> natty0402§ 能用，不過俺們說的是字符編碼用utf-8,
<CyrusYzGTt> 詳情請問ubuntu-cn的op.fedora用戶飄過
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 大周末的也来的色啊
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 呃～～不是我特有的病句，看不懂
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 得涩？
<edison0354> drazet: 花和尚晚安～
<pityonline> ubuntu 的全局变量怎么看来着？我想把一个路径加上
<edison0354> pityonline: env
<pityonline> edison0354: thx
<edison0354> pityonline: 额，加路径是/etc/environment，还有.profile   .bash_rc都可以
<edison0354> pityonline: 加到PATH底下就行了
<pityonline> edison0354: 我在 .bashrc  里没看到有用户变量的地方
<edison0354> pityonline: 那就/etc/environment
<edison0354> pityonline: 忘了这个有没有.了……
<lindows915> drazet>> 他昨天和你說了，他信道。
<lindows915> edison0354>> 他昨天和你說了，他信道。
<edison0354> lindows915: 你回复错人了
<lindows915> edison0354>> ……
<edison0354> lindows915: 没事，和尚都能失恋，所以和尚也能信道的
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 不會是你收他做學生了吧？還是你又影响了一個人？
<lindows915> edison0354>>  ……
<pityonline> edison0354: /etc/environment 这个看上去比较像
<edison0354> lindows915: 北京地铁曾经有个和尚，失恋了，唱歌……
<edison0354> pityonline: 我当时是改的这个
<edison0354> pityonline: 改其他的应该也一样
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 咳咳～～我不收學生的，每個人都是爲了自己，沒人能真正影響誰
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 我心中一股莫名的怒火冲了上來。
<pityonline> edison0354: 改完要执行一下吗？
<edison0354> pityonline: 是要的
<edison0354> pityonline: 但是我忘了命令是啥了……
<pityonline> edison0354: source /etc/environment 成功
<edison0354> pityonline: 好像类似. Environment什么的
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> edison0354: 我用 adb shell 弄 android 手机，老是输入 ./adb shell 太费劲了，所以改全局变量了
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 罰抄3遍，《太上老君說常清靜經》
<edison0354> pityonline: 哦
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……
<edison0354> pityonline: 其实我一直很好奇，能不能把.加到PATH里……
<pityonline> edison0354: 把 . 加到PATH里是什么意思？
<edison0354> pityonline: ./
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 再罰抄72遍，《太上老君說常清靜經》,一邊去，
<pityonline> edison0354: 哦，这个还真没考虑过
<pityonline> edison0354: 还是把常用的非自带的命令脚本的路径放到全局变量里吧
<edison0354> pityonline: 还不如直接扔到/usr/local/bin
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 直接就72遍了！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 當然，這是妳應得的，符合天道，
<pityonline> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 干嘛不9981遍？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那你就罰抄36遍，
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 好久没用笔了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那就再加多108遍
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354 我除了数据分区。其他已经btrfs了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 呃
<happyaron> cfy: 数据分区 xfs 比较好
<happyaron> cfy: 尤其是大文件
<mengfei> 还有/boot分区吧，貌似btrfs不能做启动分区，ubuntu中我没用过btrfs,arch是不能用的，
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs 适合做系统分区，这种文件丢了不心疼的地方
<cfy> happyaron: @_@
<cfy> happyaron: 小文件阿。。。。。。丢了都心疼。。。。
<lindows915> mengfei>> 你不去主持非誠勿擾，來這玩什麼？
<mengfei> lindows915: 你是第三个人和我说孟非了
<lindows915> mengfei>> 哦。
<mengfei> 梦飞
<lindows915> mengfei>> 這不很正常嗎？
<mengfei> 不一样啊，我网名
<mengfei> 非诚勿扰这个节目不怎么样啊，我现在还保存着闫凤娇的露点照呢
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 給我幾十張
<mengfei> 去香港论坛找
<mengfei> 俺不传播那XX
<mengfei> 呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: 快照不能删除的？
<roylez_> cfy: lvm?
<cfy> happyaron: 能不能把某个目录转换成subvolume
<cfy> roylez_: 你最不喜欢那个。。。。btrfs....
<roylez_> cfy: 恩，不能删的，等死就好...
<freeflying> happyaron: 你在natty的openfetion基础上升级，然后我来上传
<cfy> happyaron: roylez_: snapshot一下就成subvolume了
<cfy> roylez_: 可以的阿。。。。。只是算subvolume了。。。才在wiki上看到。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你嫌自己硬盘转得快了不是，还快照
<cfy> roylez_: etc可以照下吧。
<cfy> roylez_: 其他的我没想。本来想git管理的。。。太麻烦了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 三国杀升级后又乱码，nnnd
<cfy> roylez_: @_@
<roylez_> cfy: 开发这游戏的，指定什么宋体，宋体点阵的，这边就废物了
<cfy> roylez_: happyaron  linux下有多了一种删除不掉的情况。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: happyaron  linux下又多了一种删除不掉的情况。。。。删除subvolume,如果忘记了的话XD
<cfy> roylez_: @_@.css?
<lindows915> mengfei>> 你看都看了，還不傳播……
<roylez_> cfy: flash字体
<cfy> roylez_:  o...
<caleb-> git 管 /etc ++
<cfy> caleb-: ?
<cfy> caleb-: 痛苦么？
<cfy> 我还是快照好了
<caleb-> 为毛会痛苦？
<caleb-> git 比快照好多了吧
<cfy> caleb-: 因为经常变阿。
<caleb-> cfy: 没事改 /etc 做啥哦
<cfy> caleb-: 越来越大吧。。。
<cfy> caleb-: gentoo.....
<pityonline> 搞了半天，还是删除不了 android 自带的软件……
<caleb-> cfy: 不需要每个 change 都 push 啊
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。不过你还要排除一些文件，比如shadow
<caleb-> cfy: 不要放远端
<cfy> caleb-: 或者直接不让普通用户访问.git,我以前这么干
<caleb-> cfy: 搜一下有教程的，预防 git 管理 /etc 引起的安全问题
<cfy> caleb-: 还是快照吧。我尝尝鲜
<caleb-> 备份要用安全可靠的手段啊
 * caleb- 不信任快照
<cfy> 快照不安全？
<cfy> 我只是要roll back而已
<cfy> 不用安全。
 * CyrusYzGTt 不信任因愛成恨的ee小賤人
<cfy> 其他我就认了。
<caleb-> 像 apple time capsule  出过好几次大问题，那种垃圾产品不能用
<cfy> caleb-: snapshot的？
<caleb-> cfy: 万一快照出问题就哭了
<freeflying> caleb-: 不是有个etckeeper啥的
<cfy> caleb-: @_@.
<caleb-> cfy: 还不如 tar 起来
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯，我有个路由器。可以远端，然后路由上增量tar
<cfy> caleb-: 我的org文件就这么干
<caleb-> freeflying: 没在用 apt 了 :P
<cfy> 每小时rsync一次。路由好像是每天tar
<cfy> kernel (hd0,0)/linux-2.6.32-gentoo3-1g root=/dev/sda2 rootflags=subvol=system
<cfy> 这样的话,fstab怎么写？
<lindows915> cfy>> fstab有/dev/UUID的寫法
<lindows915> cfy>> 你可以用 UUID=xxxxx的寫法。
<lindows915> cfy>> 我忘了lv什麼了。可能是lvshow吧，可以查UUID的。
<lindows915> cfy>> 另外也可以用/dev/md?的寫法。
<cfy> lindows915: btrfs的subvolume
<cfy> lindows915: 不是lvm
<cfy> lindows915: lvm直接写就好
 * NoIE 至今为止，我已经做过十多个有头没尾的游戏程序了，希望这个能够坚持下来。
<edison0354> cfy: ^
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354 不错，犀利的。可以用volume作为rootfs,而且不用挂载主btrfs
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 希望，妳能堅持，因爲修真本是逆天，不進則止
<cfy> lindows915: 可以不用lvm了。除非你觉得btrfs不稳定。而且想用别的fs
<cfy> 什么是最稳定的fs?
<cfy> ext4?
<cfy> 不要说ext2.我有70G的数据。
<Guest82943> ext4 现在可以算稳定了
<cfy> 哦。
<edison0354> cfy: 啥算数据分区？
<ofan> ntfs有200G+的数据
<edison0354> cfy: ext3……
<Kandu> cfy: volume 是什麼概念？類似 bsd fs 中的 subpartition?
<edison0354> cfy: 额，NTFS确实稳定……PBR自带备份
<cfy> Kandu: 可能是吧。
<cfy> edison0354: ofan m$的不要，再稳定也不要。
<edison0354> cfy: HFS+也稳定……
<cfy> edison0354: ofan 主流那几个fs里面一个。纯备份用。有小文件。
<Guest82943> quit
<edison0354> cfy: 别问我，我不懂
<cfy> edison0354: :) hfs我没怎么听过。。。。我ext4算了。
<edison0354> cfy: 话说我的数据都是NTFS……这样多系统都能访问
<edison0354> cfy: 水果的分区
<edison0354> cfy: 还是EXT3吧
<cfy> edison0354: 多系统？我只有gentoo....
<edison0354> cfy: 我说我……
<cfy> 除了gentoo就是slackware
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。
<edison0354> cfy: 去年有人EXT4丢过的……
<edison0354> cfy: 前年，说错了……
<cfy> edison0354: 。。。ntfs好像很牛屄？
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道
<Alexander> ubuntu下有稳定的QQ 聊天工具没
<edison0354> cfy: 曾经围观几个大牛，说HFS+比NTFS牛B
<edison0354> Alexander: webqq
<cfy> edison0354: ntfs这么nb?
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂阿。。。
<edison0354> root_: 牛ID……
<edison0354> cfy: 同不懂
<Alexander> edison0354, webqq???
<cfy> edison0354: .
<edison0354> Alexander: 恩……
<root_> nfs 很早就做为生产用了
<edison0354> cfy: 俺很菜的
<cfy> nfs?
<edison0354> root_: nfs不是网络文件系统？
<cfy> hfs?
<Alexander> edison0354, 谢谢
<edison0354> root_: sun的那个？
<Alexander> edison0354, 我试试
<edison0354> cfy: hfs是水果的，但是很老的东西了，好像大概有10年了
<edison0354> Alexander: 都用这个的
<cfy> edison0354: 10年了。。。。那我用ext2都好点。。。。
<edison0354> Alexander: 配合chrome一个插件能实现桌面提醒
<edison0354> cfy: ext2没有journel
<Alexander> edison0354, 怎么装啊
<edison0354> Alexander: web.qq.com
<cfy> edison0354: 以前google不就用它么？
<Alexander> edison0354, apt -get
<edison0354> cfy: 是的，但是马上android要改EXT4了
<edison0354> Alexander: 没听说过webqq？？？？？
<root_> 我现在用android上终端连过来的
<edison0354> root_: ……
<cfy> happyaron: lzo,貌似还有这个compress实现。据说更快
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。
<edison0354> root_: 你啥手机？
<Alexander> edison0354, 听过，没有用过
<root_> m9
<edison0354> root_: 我想知道android的虚拟键盘有没有ESC？
<Alexander> edison0354, eva   qq for linux
<edison0354> Alexander: 不好用……
<Alexander> edison0354, 不稳定
<edison0354> root_: 我记得G1的实体键盘没有ESC，然后当时我用vi就悲剧了
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<root_> conectbot做的已经很好了
<edison0354> cfy: 有啥能代替ESC的不？
<cfy> edison0354: 问ee，貌似能改的。
<root_> 有
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> root_: 求教～
<root_> 点下屏幕就会出来虚拟的那三个键
<root_> ctrl esc
<edison0354> root_: 额，不知道……
<Alexander> edison0354, webqq在wine下安装吗
<edison0354> Alexander: ……
<root_> 你试下最新
<cfy> 什么文件系统最适合rsync?
<root_> 的
<edison0354> root_: 没android爪机……
<edison0354> cfy: 那是啥？
<Alexander> edison0354, ！
<edison0354> Alexander: 我无力吐槽了……
<edison0354> cfy: 帮我……
<cfy> edison0354: 同步文件的东西
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<Alexander> edison0354, 我的网速慢
<root_> rsync跟文件系统有什么关系
<cfy> edison0354: 什么？
<edison0354> cfy: 上面那个webqq的，你懂的
<edison0354> cfy: 我不行了……
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 edison0354 的好人好事
<cfy> root_: 当然有关咯
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 反正btrfs不适合……
<cfy> Alexander: ?
<root_> 说下听听
<cfy> Alexander: web qq阿
<edison0354> cfy: zfs也不适合
<cfy> root_: rsync复制文件过去。性能最好的。
<cfy> edison0354: 不说了，我看书了。
<root_> 额
<edison0354> cfy: 话说你硬盘好多空间，各种备份……
<edison0354> cfy: 我也该看了……
<cfy> edison0354: 哪有，移动硬盘，所以才要rsync....
<edison0354> cfy: 我移动硬盘也满了
<root_> nfs小文件传输很慢
<cfy> edison0354: 那一起走
<edison0354> cfy:挂机……
<root_> 用其他的
<cfy> 我选定了ext4!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> webqq 者，使用瀏覽區之qq客戶端也
<CyrusYzGTt> s/區/器
<edison0354> cfy: 你去看看ext3和ext4的benchmark吧
<edison0354> cfy: 各种任务性能不一样的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你要回复他……
<root_> 这个性能差距没有那么大
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。
<Alexander> cfy 怎么装webqq
<edison0354> 我国手机人口超8亿
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我不會回覆她的，好人好事，應該 edison0354 做到底
<edison0354> Android2.3与iPhone合体成功
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 我无力吐槽
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ webqq 者，使用瀏覽器之qq客戶端也
<Alexander> cfy  apt-get 貌似不行
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> webqq 者，使用瀏覽器之qq客戶端也,在瀏覽器上輸入 web2.qq.com 回車
<Alexander> cfy  我试试
<mengfei> Alexander: 无语中，webqq不要安装，直接用浏览器http://web.qq.com
 * CyrusYzGTt webqq 者，使用瀏覽器之qq客戶端也,在瀏覽器上輸入 web2.qq.com 回車
<Alexander> 我试试
<ofan> 不能让chrome默认背景全为黑色，前景反色？
<Alexander> 谢谢
<cfy> Alexander: ?http://web2.qq.com
<Alexander> 我Out
<edison0354> Alexander: 你终于懂了……
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 多謝 mengfei MM救助 edison0354 童鞋
<cfy> Alexander: 你阿。。。。
<cfy> Alexander: 看到web这个词没感觉阿。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 插件
<ofan> edison0354: 叫啥
 * mengfei 是男的啊
<edison0354> ofan: 等
 * mengfei 吃饭去了
<edison0354> ofan: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bfbmjmiodbnnpllbbbfblcplfjjepjdn
<edison0354> ofan: 你试试这个
<ofan> edison0354: Thanks!
<root_> 我的id是root?
<edison0354> ofan: 要不和要求的话再找找看，去找找油猴脚本应该也行
<edison0354> root_:
<CyrusYzGTt> 西廂計劃又能用了，起碼能上blogger了
<ofan> edison0354: 这个只对有视频的有效吧
<root_> 怎么不是guest
<edison0354> ofan: 我试试
 * CyrusYzGTt 特小喜訊:西廂計劃又能用了，起碼能上blogger了
<root_> 奇怪
<edison0354> ofan: 校内主页测试可用
<edison0354> ofan: 不过那个好像不是反色，是蒙了一层……
 * CyrusYzGTt 感謝工程院院士的智者千慮必有一失
<ofan> edison0354: 这效果不行。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 特小喜訊:西廂計劃又能用了，起碼能上blogger了
 * CyrusYzGTt 感謝工程院院士的智者千慮必有一失
<ofan> 要是跟compiz的反转色效果差不多的
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: 那个我没用过
 * CyrusYzGTt 感謝某牛人在這的洪流攻擊
<edison0354> ofan: 你去扩展中心搜搜嘛～
<_myke> 请问mplayer在控制台中如何全屏？我看man说f, 我好像无效
<cfy> edison0354: 很好，lvm可以扔了。
<_myke> cfy: 上btrfs了？
<edison0354> cfy: 你还说你不折腾……
<_myke> 谁用过mplayer?
<edison0354> _myke: 你应该问谁没用过……
<_myke> edison0354: 我还第一次用
<root_> 谁没有用过？
<_myke> edison0354: 没有看Video的
<_myke> edison0354: man说f全屏，我按下f也没全屏
<root_> 不过命令超多
<cfy> _myke: F?
<_myke> edison0354: 在控制台下，用fbdev的似乎
<_myke> cfy: 大写的？
<cfy> _myke: 我看那卡
<_myke> cfy: 也无效
<cfy> _myke: 我看看
<edison0354> _myke: 不会
<cfy> _myke: 加入-fs参数打开试试
<cfy> _myke: 为嘛不用smplayer?
<_myke> cfy: 控制台……
<edison0354> cfy: mplayer默认确实是F
<cfy> edison0354: 不折腾。。。。
<cfy> _myke: 哦？
<_myke> cfy: 是小写的f
<cfy> edison0354: 是f
<_myke> cfy: 我man过
<edison0354> _myke: 我都不知道TTY还能开Mplayer……
<cfy> _myke: 恩，f
<_myke> edison0354: 本质上是fbdev
<cfy> edison0354: 看到没。这是折腾，看 _myke
<_myke> cfy: 控制台能否不用fbdev?
<cfy> edison0354: 我是追求以后不折腾。
<cfy> edison0354: 追求好得不叫折腾。
<_myke> cfy: 我内核里面有DRM
<cfy> edison0354: 在tty下放电影叫折腾XD
<_myke> cfy: 为何还要fbdev?
<cfy> _myke: 我看书去。不懂
<Alexander> http://web2.qq.com/
<Alexander> good
<edison0354> cfy: 这个叫蛋疼……
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<Alexander> 我的是smplayer
<Alexander> 很好的
<_myke> cfy: 试过
<edison0354> ofan: 出来～
<onshoestring> smplayer 变态玩家？
<edison0354> ofan: http://userscripts.org/
<cfy> _myke: ?
<edison0354> ofan: 这里也去看看～
<_myke> cfy: X下的mplayer可以f全屏
<_myke> cfy: 估计是fbdev的问题
<onshoestring> 呵呵
<cfy> _myke: 走咯
<cfy> edison0354: 走，看书去
<edison0354> cfy: http://blog.renren.com/share/283571438/4648798778
<cfy> edison0354: 期末要不要过！！！
<edison0354> cfy: 要……
<cfy> edison0354: 要不要拿奖学金。。。。不要聊天咯。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 奖学金我就没想过
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<cfy> edison0354: 看书去!!!
<edison0354> cfy: 你拿了奖学金记得请客
 * cfy 已经看书去了。。。。 edison0354 的话没看到,lol
<edison0354> cfy: 我也合电脑了
 * edison0354 把耳机线压倒了……
 * cfy ...
<_myke> 谁还在控制台下用过mplayer?
<root_> 用过
<_myke> root_: 能否不用-vo fbdev?
<root_> 能用xvid
<root_> 还有其它的忘记了
<root_> fbdev
<root_> 只是一种
<_myke> MaskRay: 用过mplayer么
<MaskRay> _myke: -vo gl2 看过一些视频
<_myke> MaskRay: 我在研究-vo fbdev
<_myke> MaskRay: 不知道是否有DRM
<MaskRay> _myke: 有个光标在闪
<_myke> MaskRay: ?
<_myke> MaskRay: 我在看如何全屏
<MaskRay> _myke: fbdev 有个光标在闪
<pangyu> meebo可以msn视频么？
<_myke> MaskRay: 什么光标？
<Alexander> hello
<^k^> Alexander, 好  19:09 
<MaskRay> _myke: 用 fbdev 的话，有个光标在闪。
<_myke> MaskRay: -vf scale怎么弄我还没明白
<Alexander> 我想问一下， ubuntu下怎么用飞信
<_myke> MaskRay: 我会-zoom -x XX -y YY
<Alexander> cfy web2.qq.com 很强的啊
<cfy> Alexander: 看书中。。。。
<Alexander> 不好意思
<_myke> Alexander: 不能接受离线文件
<Alexander> cfy 不好意思
<Alexander> _myke, ??
<_myke> Alexander: web2.qq.com
<cfy> Alexander: :)
<happyaron> Alexander: openfetion
<Alexander> happyaron, 谢谢
<happyaron> Alexander: :)
<Alexander> happyaron, 我的没有发现openfetion
<_myke> MaskRay: 我是说tty下用mplayer
<_myke> happyaron: openfetion不是飞信的东西么？
<MaskRay> _myke: 不会用
<happyaron> Alexander: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:happyaron/ppa
<happyaron> Alexander: sudo apt-get update
<happyaron> Alexander: 之后就有了。
<happyaron> _myke: 19:10 < Alexander> 我想问一下， ubuntu下怎么用飞信
<onshoestring> happyaron: 还有ppa啊
<happyaron> onshoestring: 啊。
<Alexander> happyaron, 我试试
<_myke> MaskRay: 用法相同啊，mplayer -vo fbdev -fs -zoom -xy 1024
<onshoestring> 你源里有什么？
<happyaron> onshoestring: 就是我的ppa里
<edison0354> cfy: 我看到你在我后面跟的那个感叹号了
<edison0354> cfy: 错了，句号×3
<cfy> edison0354: 看书。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 奖学金。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你看书都能看到别人回复你啊？
<edison0354> cfy: 我看书直接合盖子
<edison0354> cfy: 刚刚处理实验数据来者
<edison0354> cfy: 现在继续处理……
<cfy> edison0354: 等我的crontab一正常。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 啥东西？
<cfy> edison0354: vixie-cron延迟好严重。。。没有busybox的好用。。
<cfy> edison0354: 每天自动快照etc....
<edison0354> cfy: 啥东西？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: nnnnd,原来%在crontab里有特殊含义。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 不懂
<edison0354> cfy: 就像在XML里面&一样？
<cfy> edison0354: 我的命令有一段是date +'%F'.....
<cfy> edison0354: 我以为不识特殊的。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 然后转义了？
<cfy> edison0354: 我哪里会想到%特殊。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是crontab？
<cfy> edison0354: 定时执行command的程序
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<mic> 有人在吗
<MaskRay> cfy: 哪个版本的 cron 好？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在用viexie-cron
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在用vixie-cron
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个不错。
<cfy> MaskRay: busybox的也能用。
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没用过 cron 呢。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有定时任务。备份orgs,现在备份etc
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有定时任务。以前是备份orgs,现在备份etc
<MaskRay> cfy: 我都是想到了备份一下。。或者 vcs
<cfy> MaskRay: 自动多好XD.
<MaskRay> cfy: 当初分区时没考虑到备份，弄了个200多G的/home
<cfy> and  all  data  after  the first % will be sent to the command as standard input.
<cfy> 额。原来%这么用的。。。。
<cfy> 是因为sh不支持stdin么。。。
<cfy> <<<
<cfy> 原来如此。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 结果你的程序就乱成一滩了……
<MaskRay> cfy: 弄完给我看吧
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，我还故意 > a 2>b，结果一直没出现。我就郁闷的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 弄完什么？cron?
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> edison0354: 错误信息没出来，我一直在想。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个没啥好的呀，貌似都要加入cron这个group
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后crontab -e编辑
<cfy> MaskRay: man 5 crontab
<gjp> cfy: qemu用过吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个没啥好看的呀，貌似都要加入cron这个group
<cfy> gjp: 没
<edison0354> cfy: 汗
<gjp> 谁用过Qemu？
<edison0354> cfy: 不能直接at 5:00 OOXX吗？
<cfy> edison0354: 一次的吧
<cfy> edison0354: 而且我没装。。。
<cfy> busybox也没at
<edison0354> cfy: 你for i in 4:00,5:00不就多次了……
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我YY的，这样可以不？
<cfy> edison0354: 麻烦。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 那样的变量for能识别不？
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚。我看物理去了
<cfy> 应该可以吧。
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，for里面可以[A-Z]不？
<edison0354> cfy: 自动控制原理～
<cfy> edison0354: shell可以{a,b}
<cfy> edison0354: shell可以{A,Z}
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 我错了……
<cfy> 错了。。。
<cfy> 怎么不行了？
<cfy> 我再试试
<freeflying> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131794.htm
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> freeflying: 我朝山寨V5！前几天还有山寨IPHONE
<happyaron> freeflying: 这不是山寨啊，这是假冒伪劣。
<freeflying> happyaron: 和x200还是有区别的
<happyaron> freeflying: 都打上tp的牌子了。
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<Kandu> freeflying: -_-b  要是沒區別，那它就是 x200 了
<drazet> 哈哈 崩溃了
<Kandu> 只怕奸商要那它行騙
<drazet> 别去村里买就行
<drazet> 我觉得笔记本就两种能买 一个是tp 一个是mbp
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  20:15 
<drazet> test is ok
<ofan> tp就是丑了点
<zyw> can you say me china language
<zyw> 大家好
<^k^> zyw, 好  20:19 
<zyw> 我是新来的
<zyw> 刚才的怎么都说英文 say English only
<zyw> 咱们这里是说中文吗
<lainme> zyw: 是的
<zyw> 那这个服务器是不是在中国
<zyw> 大家都是国人吧！对于linux今天我是第一次接触，原来只知道Red hat linux
<zyw> 希望大家帮帮我，万分感谢
<drazet> zyw, wo men dou yong pin yin
<zyw> why
<yueduz> zyw: 什么问题
<zyw> 我是在虚拟机装的这个版本的linux 但是我不知道怎么正确使用
<drazet> zyw, dou ni wan
<Alexander> drazet, tp mbp ???
<zyw> drazet : 你太坏了 。教教我好不好，我是真心想学
<drazet> Alexander, 恩
<yueduz> zyw: 抱歉我也不知道什么是正确的,
<yueduz> 可能 我一直在错误的使用
<drazet> zyw, 有个新手指南
<zyw> 在哪里
<drazet> zyw, 你用的是什么版本的
<gjp> zyw: 什么版本？
<Alexander> drazet, tp mbp 哪两个品牌
<zyw> 谢谢你
<drazet> zyw, v
<drazet> zy
<yueduz> zyw: 你问题应该关键一些
<drazet> zyw, http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<zyw> 用的ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文
<gjp> zyw: UBUNTU 10.10？
<drazet> Alexander, thinkpad T系列 x系列   mac book pro
<zyw> 就是安装完以后不是得安装vmare tools
<zyw> 这个我安装不了
<drazet> zyw, 无所谓 我们都是直接装到本机的
<Alexander> drazet, 同意
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay 王小丫想在人人网上加你为好友
<Alexander> drazet, 我的IBM R系列
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay 这个。。。
<gjp> zyw: 直接在本机测试吧。。。。
<drazet> cfy,  淫淫？
<drazet> Alexander, R
<cfy> drazet: 嗯
<drazet> Alexander, R系列也行 配置稍微低点
<zyw> drazet：我本机不支持linux
<Alexander> ubuntu10.04快出来了
<drazet> zyw, 你什么机器？
<yueduz> zyw: 你的是嗖嗖
<MaskRay> cfy: 好多奇怪名字呢
<yueduz> zyw: 你的是sis的显卡
<drazet> Alexander, 是11.04把
<zyw> 原来用过 Red hat liunx
<Alexander> drazet, 恩用ubuntu还行
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<zyw> yueduz:你是harcker?
<cfy> MaskRay: ignore他
<drazet> Alexander, linux用什么发行版的都差不多 内核都一样
<yueduz> zyw: 不是
<drazet> zyw, ee是黑客 他很黑
<zyw> 那你怎么看见我的显卡的呢
<gjp> zyw: 你想干什么？安装ubuntu在VM？
<zyw> 对
<Alexander> drazet, 你的呢
<yueduz> zyw: 我是普通用户
<zyw> 已经安装上来
<yueduz> zyw: 这个是猜的
<drazet> Alexander, T400
<zyw> 现在就是设置问题
<gjp> drazet: 不一样！ubuntu和fedora的核心差好远!
<Alexander> drazet, 我说的是linux
<yueduz> zyw: 你的不会是神舟本本
<zyw> yuedu：asus
<gjp> zyw
<zyw> yueduz:你有QQ吗
<yueduz> 没有
<gjp> zyw: 现在遇到问题了？
<yueduz> 你可以私信我
<drazet> gjp, fc打了好多自己的补丁
<zyw> 哦
<zyw> 开来，我得自己摸索摸索来
<zyw> yueduz:你是中国什么地方？
<drazet> 苍山有井独自空，星落天川映遥瞳；小溪流泉添花彩，松江孤岛一夜枫。
<gjp> drazet: 对吗。。。。我的ubuntu不认我的显卡，fedora让我声卡出错，明显内核不一样。。。。。
<yueduz> zyw: 四川
<zyw> 学习计算机的吗
<drazet> gjp, 内核驱动的问题 核心是一样的 由linus维护，驱动那些都是模块
<Kandu> zyw: 你以前裝過 red hat 9？
<yueduz> zyw: 不是
<zyw> 搞哪方面
<gjp> drazet: 可这个差的太多了。。。。
<Alexander> drazet, 好有雅行啊
<zyw> 装过8
<zyw> 来有solaris
<zyw> opensolaris
<Kandu> zyw: 然後發現有一些硬件驅動不起來？
<Kandu> zyw: 試過裝 ubuntu 沒？
<zyw> 都有
<zyw> 没有第一次
<gjp> zyw: 你现在遇到问题了吗？
<drazet> Alexander, 刚在论坛上看的
<zyw> 还好
<Kandu> gjp: 剛不說了么 vm tool
<zyw> 谢谢你gjp你真是GOODMAN
<drazet> gjp, 你可以自己编译内核
<Alexander> drazet, 听说gentoo不错
<gjp> drazet: 我正在用自己的内核。。。。
<Alexander> gjp, ??
<gjp> Alexander: 自己编译的内核。。。。
<Kandu> zyw: 我沒 vmware 的經驗。但 virtualbox 裝虛擬 ubuntu 可以很容易驅動
<drazet> i
<zyw>  哦
<Alexander> gjp, 强
<zyw> sun公司的我知道
<drazet> Alexander, 爱折腾就用gentoo
<gjp> Kandu: 我都是qemu。。。。。
<zyw> 也用过
<ofan> zyw: sun都没了
<Kandu> zyw: 如果是 archlinux 那就更方便，官方就帶虛擬 arch 用的 virtualbox 驅動
<Alexander> gjp, 我的偶像啊
<gjp> Alexander: ？？？
<Kandu> gjp: 我也是 qemu 用的最多
<zyw> 2009.4.20还在我心中
<gjp> Kandu: 战友。。。。
<zyw> oracle
<Alexander> gjp, 自己编译的
<gjp> Alexander: 编译10次以上，总能过的
<soiamso> drazet:  不是 i7 的不能用 gentoo吧
<Alexander> gjp, 我是菜鸟，不懂
<gjp> soiamso: 这个，没有吧。。。。
<gjp> Alexander: 自己编译的内核快。。。。
<drazet> soiamso, 啥？
<Alexander> gjp, 你是计算机系的
<gjp> Alexander: 我是高中生
<Alexander> gjp, 哈哈，神童
<gjp> Alexander: 这个。。。谈不上。。。。。
<drazet> soiamso, 啥型号都能支持gentoo
<soiamso> gjp: 你跟 happyaron 谁厉害点？
<Alexander> gjp, 有博客没
<ofan> soiamso: ...
<gjp> drazet: 它是说i7编译快
<drazet> gjp, 哦
<Alexander> gjp, 我想取经
<gjp> Alexander: 不写博客
<ofan> 不编译最快。。
<gjp> soiamso: 我技术不算好
<soiamso> drazet: 内核10分钟内的cpu 才能上gentoo吧
<Alexander> gjp, 那你的知识要失传
<gjp> Alexander: 我还活着呢！
<drazet> soiamso, 不知道 没用过gentoo，那玩意费劲，我懒还是用大便吧
<gjp> Alexander: 路还长，以后还有时间
<Alexander> gjp, 认识centpoint
<soiamso> drazet: 大便装的时候也是很慢的，
<gjp> soiamso: cfy用gentoo。。。。。
<Alexander> gjp, 吗
<gjp> soiamso: 但他好像不是i7.。。。
<Alexander> gjp, 我不是想取经吗
<soiamso> gjp: 你不用win 的吗？
<Eua> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/08/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<gjp> soiamso: 我没Win。。。。
<soiamso> gjp: 他两台机吧，都是在Q 开头的CPU上编译的？
<soiamso> gjp: 高中现在不教计算机了吧？
<drazet> soiamso, 关键是方便，懒得折腾
<gjp> soiamso: 不算很清楚，但他经常抱怨编译。。。。
<gjp> soiamso: 还算有点课，但跟弱智一样
<Alexander> Eua, 还有记录啊
<soiamso> gjp: 我也编译的，不过也就是最关心的方面才搞这个，就装在 ~ 下
<Eua> 是的哦，永久记录
<soiamso> gjp: 你自学的？
<zhenbeiju> 有人在吗
<soiamso> zhenbeiju: 。
<gjp> soiamso: 自己摸索出来的。。。。
<drazet> 在
<zhenbeiju> soiamso,  :-)
<zhenbeiju> :-)
<soiamso> gjp: 也是需要资本的，起码老爸老妈不反对吧
<soiamso> zhenbeiju: 你悲剧什么了？
<gjp> soiamso: 还算好。。。。不算反对
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 在嗎？
<zhenbeiju> 没事  习惯这个名字来
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ here?
<soiamso> happyaron: 问问你的 amule-dlp 的编译是 ppa 服务器完成的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ online?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ping happyaron ...
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 在
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ping6 happyaron ...
<happyaron> soiamso: 是
<lindows915> 聽說一個寫耽美文章的腐女被抓了？
<soiamso> gjp: 我高中的时候还没有电脑呢.
<gjp> soiamso: 我有自己的电脑，这是好条件（本子是6年前的。。。。）
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我有事，想你配合
<lindows915> 而且還判刑了。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 阿？
<lindows915> “我说怎么一个劲儿的反腐反腐，还大肥虫子满街跑，敢情反的这个腐”
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 將我 ban 一個月
<drazet> lindows915, 求链接
<lindows915> drazet>> 我随便搜索了下，消息是cnbeta的評論：http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=971389845
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ping ping6
<soiamso> happyaron: 跟踪的代码是， google code 上面的那个项目？ 自动跟踪，还是要手动上传到ppa ?
<gjp> lindows915: 这个。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 哈皮龍兄？？？
<lindows915> 這個是視頻： http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjM1MTk0MTA0/v.swf
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<happyaron> soiamso: 手工
<soiamso> lindows915: 连ssh 都没有的腐女？
<happyaron> soiamso: 也可以自动
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那你同意嗎？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ban就是永久的，直到你找我解
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 就 ban 一個月
<soiamso> happyaron: 我去看看 man
<lindows915> soiamso>> 你太強大了……
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那你要到fedora-zh找我
<soiamso> lindows915: 什么？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没戏
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 好，就閉死關
<lindows915> soiamso>> 腐女還用ssh……你在說什麼呢？技術腐？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 開始吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 3
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 2
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 1
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 0
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ action
<soiamso> lindows915: 现在这个年代，什么都要 ssh
<lindows915> soiamso>> 身為 OpenVPN 用戶的我表示壓力很大。
<gjp> soiamso: VPN也行吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ping
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ pong
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ping6
<CyrusYzGTt> iptables6 -n -F
<soiamso> lindows915: 不是一样的吗。
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 你们干啥那？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ iptables -N -F
<qijie> 今天换了心的irc软件...Linkinus.....用起来感觉不错
<lindows915> soiamso>> 哦。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你干毛？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ iptables6 -N -F
<lindows915> soiamso>> 話說我還是想不起來要和你問什麼，算了吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ online?
<Alexander> qijie, 什么软件
<soiamso> lindows915: 你也可以 先上 vpn 然后再在里买你 ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你有op嗎？
<gjp> qijie: 求图和链接。。。。
<Alexander> qijie, 什么irc软件
<drazet> 路人谁 我说怎么一个劲儿的反腐反腐，还大肥虫子满街跑，敢情反的这个腐... //@-焰翎-:甲：你咋进来的？乙：写言情了，带肉了.甲:那你呢？丙：写耽美，带肉沫。甲：那小丁你呢，自己说说。丁：写了一篇百合文。带伪肉。乙：甲大哥，您呐？甲：我？我写人shou的。
<soiamso> lindows915: 你的服务器在 vps 上？
<lindows915> soiamso>> 天呀……
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有，我是freenode的staff
<qijie> Alexander mac下面的
<lindows915> soiamso>> 不是，我買人家的 VPN 的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那好，把我 ban 了
<cfy> drazet: gentoo省力
<drazet> lindows915, vpn多少钱
<Alexander> qijie, 苹果用户
<soiamso> lindows915: 流量，价格？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 是閉死關
<drazet> cfy, 省力？
<cfy> drazet: 当然，省人里。电脑嘛
<cfy> drazet: 编译累点
<qijie> Alexander  是的，从ubuntu转到mac的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 最近心情不好，
<lindows915> soiamso>> 流量不知道，150元一年。
<gjp> qijie: 你MAC OSX？
<drazet> qijie, mac啊 pro还是imac
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 可能會說些政治的內容
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<soiamso> lindows915: 你用来上什么，有没有被ban ?
<qijie> gip 是的...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 又被煽动了？
<Alexander> qijie, 苹果最近出的系统更新吗
<gjp> qijie: 我是GJP！
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不是，家裏發生了某些事。讓我心情很不開行
<Alexander> qijie, 11.0后还有吗
<lindows915> soiamso>> 用來上網，我自動開的。ban 的話，wikipedia不准公共 VPN 修改。另外我因為個人行為被 IRC 一個頻道 ban 掉。其它還好。
<MopperWhite> 今天好奇怪，老掉线
<CyrusYzGTt> s/行/心/
<qijie> Alecander 是的，加了app store
<MopperWhite> 我是最小的？
<lindows915> soiamso>> 另外 BT 微慢。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 过去就好,谁都经历过这种情况
<qijie> Alexander 是的，加入了app store
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ happyaron 我討厭政府。。。
<gjp> qijie: 苹果的东西贵吧？
<Alexander> qijie, 奥
<qijie> gip 指的什么贵？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ happyaron§ +b CyrusYzGTt
<gjp> MopperWhite: 我这也老掉线。。。。。
<lindows915> soiamso>> 你在做什麼呀？
<lindows915> soiamso>> 問這個做什麼？
<gjp> qijie: 我叫GJP。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 小大眼？？
<soiamso> lindows915: 问问而已，现在用 ssh,
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你看開些吧。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没人喜欢gov
<lindows915> soiamso>> 不。我現在受陰謀論影响嚴重。
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ rm -fr * ///* \/\/* /\* \/* /
<gjp> qijie: 我说MAC BOOK贵吧。。。。
<qijie> gjp 不好意思...
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ....看開了，所以就行動維護自己的利益了，
 * gDD 想要一台Macbook
<gjp> qijie: 没关系，但名打错了我就看不到消息了。
<qijie> gjp 我这个软件刚用...我买的Mac Book Pro 1W2,去年买的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 也是，不過，喜歡，就要超越所謂的循環怪圈
<soiamso> gDD: MC516Ch 有兴趣不？
<gjp> qijie: 1W2这个。。。我还是买LENOVO吧。。。
<gDD> soiamso: 想要Pro
<qijie> gjp 现在的配置要比这个好点....
<gDD> soiamso: 你要出MC516？
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 那這裡吧。
<gjp> qijie:cfy： 我下了。。。。出去一下。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ...
<qijie> gjp 8
<cfy> gjp: 88
<gDD> soiamso: 我想要今年发布的将要发布的13’
<soiamso> gDD: 有个地方搞特价，不过我觉得8888这个价钱也是太贵了，送三个家电产品，一个苹果无线鼠标
<gDD> s/发布的//
<gDD> soiamso: 卓越不到8000了
<gDD> soiamso: 主要是内存太少，516要是4GB就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ happyaron§ +b CyrusYzGTt
<soiamso> gDD: 现货，带发票，我朋友拿的话 还可以打到9折
<gDD> soiamso: 是香港进口的还是大陆的行货？
<soiamso> gDD: joyo 8000 带无线鼠标不？
<share> zyw: ..
<gDD> soiamso: 不带
<soiamso> gDD: 是 jusco 货品
 * drazet 想要iMac 27inch
<gDD> soiamso: 记错了，是￥6,999.00
<MopperWhite> 问个事！！！
<MopperWhite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=313241&p=2182418
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问我编的这个程序出了神马状况？？？？
<soiamso> gDD: 那样就别看了，他那里也卖得太贵了
<gDD> 8000能在淘宝买个香港的Pro13了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 听听Breaking The Habbit，Linkin Park的
<bao_> mbp是甚么
<soiamso> gDD: 为什么不去美国买？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 給個地址來
<gDD> soiamso: 怎么买？
<MopperWhite> 问一下！！http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=313241&p=2182418
<soiamso> gDD: 托亲戚，
 * aBiNg 有用 fortran 么？
<gDD> 没有美国亲戚，而且入关不还是要很多税吗
 * MopperWhite 问个事！！！http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=313241&p=2182418
<bao_> 哪款笔记本的屏幕最漂亮
<soiamso> gDD: 不过我觉得香港就没有关税，所以在香港买应该是没有区别的。taobao上的都算走私吧？
<bao_> 除了苹果
<bao_> 和TP
<MopperWhite> ！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<CyrusYzGTt> o_0§ 不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<gDD> soiamso: 淘宝有代购，他把货买好带到深圳然后寄过来
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: http://g.top100.cn/16667639/html/player.html?id=Sc3184423a351eafa&type=song&autoplay=true#loaded
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<soiamso> gDD: 现在在香港买的最大问题是，回来的时候，被大陆的海关敲一笔
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 去死吧～
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 去死吧～
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 去死吧～
<qijie> http://imagebin.ca/ 你们能打开吗？
<icesword> 哈哈哈
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 网游玩多了～
<soiamso> gDD: 就没有跟你说收税的问题吗？
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 小说看多了～
<lindows915> soiamso>> 這個問題我好多同學都在煩。他們寒假都不想回來了。
<gDD> soiamso: 税收什么的问题他们解决
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 网游玩多了～小说看多了～还是玄幻修真灵异的～傻了吧～
<gDD> soiamso: 不过他们要收7%的代购费，其他费用他们解决，就是不知道大陆能不能保修
<icesword> 你是台湾人吗？
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 网游玩多了～小说看多了～还是玄幻修真灵异的～傻了吧～
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 网游玩多了～小说看多了～还是玄幻修真灵异的～傻了吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 是家庭問題，，，
<soiamso> lindows915: 自用的都收税，这就是天朝，回来一次收一次，下次回来带完税证明吧
<cfy> MopperWhite: 加密程序？
<cfy> MopperWhite: gpg
<lindows915> soiamso>> 天呀。
<drazet> MopperWhite, 等一下我帮你看看
<MopperWhite> cfy: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 不過，是政府部門失職
<MopperWhite> drazet: 谢了！！！
<icesword> 打繁体字的都是台湾的？
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 政府部门……
<qijie> 求好的圖床，傳截圖
<ofan> imgur.com
<qijie> ofan 謝謝
<zhenbeiju> 。。
<soiamso> qijie: 电信是慢点的了
<icesword> 这成台湾人基地了？！
<icesword> !op
<lubotu2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<soiamso> lindows915: 你带20000 的dell笔记本 就没有人管你，海关的人就这水平
<CyrusYzGTt> icesword§ 是正體字的天堂
<lindows915> icesword>> 沒有，只是大家都是正體中文的支持者。
<lindows915> soiamso>> 你說的是 Alienware 嗎？
<qijie> soiamso 是的
<icesword> 完了。。
<icesword> 还正体！
<soiamso> lindows915: 是阿，你去带几块 amd fusion 的主板回来，估计都没有人收你税。
<CyrusYzGTt> icesword§ 我跟妳說，俺是天朝廣府人士，不是寶島人士
<icesword> 。。。
<soiamso> lindows915: 就是苹果收税 .....
<lindows915> soiamso>> ThinkPad 呢？
<qijie> http://i.imgur.com/TZK6V.png
<eXeSP> Õâ¶ùºÃ¶àÈË£¡
<soiamso> lindows915: 你直接跟他说那 thinkpad 是 大陆 带出去的，
<^k^> eXeSP:say 这儿好多人！ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> eXeSP§ please use utf-8.I use utf-64
<lindows915> soiamso>> 這樣。
<eXeSP> oh i see
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你使用UTF-64？
<qijie> 吃晚飯去了...
<soiamso> lindows915: 当时没有登记，不过 thinkpad 不收吧！ 海关不觉得能从 thinkpad 敲出什么来
<icesword> 现在几点了都
<lindows915> soiamso>> 呵呵。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 嗯，
<drazet> MopperWhite, 等我装一下gcc哈
<soiamso> lindows915: 你带 hp 就根本没有人看你了
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 嗯，是 64/2
<lindows915> soiamso>> 沒有辦法了呢。政府的统治不當在各國都有，一味地去說民主什麼的我認為是白痴。不過這也太坑自己人了。
<MopperWhite> drazet: 谢啦！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ UTF32, UTF32BE, UTF32LE,
<MopperWhite> 今天好奇怪，一下午掉线5次……
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 我知道了，是針對 CJK Ext B 區部分已經用32位不能表達的字後給的新的編碼建議吧。
<lindows915> qijie>> imagebin.ca 鄙人無法打開。
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ bingo 小妹妹答對了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 我是男性。謝謝。
<soiamso> lindows915: 你去日本看看国货，这些国货国内都买不到，或者就跟本没有人开发国内市场，无论这东西贵还是便宜。这是一个很好的机遇，如果你会开发市场的话。别以为 taobao 就多东西卖。国内大把产品没人卖没人知道。
<MopperWhite> qijie: 忘说了，这个404
<soiamso> lindows915: 而且 在美国卖的品种就更多了。
<lindows915> soiamso>> 哎。
<soiamso> lindows915: 海关那个就是敲，制造内外不平衡，要在国内存钱。补贴出口的厂家，这些厂家能生存，就不开发国内市场了。
<drazet> MopperWhite, in。CPP
<drazet> MopperWhite, in。CPP里面 字符是使用单引号的  双引号表示的是字符串
 * CyrusYzGTt 敢於直面慘淡的人生
<pityonline> 请教个问题：一个php脚本，头部写上了#!/usr/bin/php -q，加了可执行权限，但用./xxx不行，用php xxx可以执行，请问怎么回事呢？
<cfy> pityonline: which php看下
<cfy> pityonline: 看下你所在的目录的挂载方式
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 沒有設好binpath
<cfy> pityonline: 有没有不让执行的？
<lindows915> soiamso>> 說白了就是本來正常的應該是這些國內的公司開通國內渠道，但是現在是通過再向國人收稅來維持進出口資金的平衡了？
<soiamso> pityonline: 要看看x加在了那个user 上
<cfy> pityonline: 什么提示？如果是权限问题。那估计是你所在目录的挂载方式有问题。chmod a+x xxx么？
<pityonline> cfy: which php 结果是/usr/bin/php，与脚本头部写的一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ hi
<drazet> MopperWhite, 以后不要写类似这样的语句  #include "***.cpp"
<cfy> pityonline: 把/usr/bin/date复制过来。看下./date能运行不
<MopperWhite> drazet: 这个问题已经解决了，请看看下面回帖里的代码好吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ please +b CyrusYzGTt
<pityonline> cfy: Extension './checkgmail' not present.提示这个
<MopperWhite> drazet: 为啥？
<drazet> MopperWhite, 哦
<cfy> pityonline: ?不懂了,extension?
<pityonline> cfy: 我也不懂，是我同学写的脚本
<cfy> pityonline: php xxx的执行结果呢？
<pityonline> cfy: 我还是让他来说吧，我不清楚他写了些什么
<drazet> MopperWhite, 不利于封装而且容易出现错误 最好将外部接口函数 写到**。h中 其他文件调用的时候 include h文件
<soiamso> lindows915: 国外那些厂家根本就不开发你国内的市场，太多sb 利益集团。连nokia这样的中国市场型公司上市的新机型，在国内都没有得卖。
<MopperWhite> drazet: 我表示对*.h望尘莫及……
<drazet> MopperWhite, 啥
<MopperWhite> drazet: 不会写***.h文件………………
<cfy> pityonline: 你让你同学解决嘛，我看书去了:)
<pityonline> cfy: CyrusYzGTt soiamso 我让我同学来 irc 上了，谢谢几位
<soiamso> pityonline: root 下执行？
<pityonline> soiamso: 他用 root 执行也是一个的情况
<ofan> MopperWhite: 不如先学学python
<soiamso> pityonline: 显示的就是没有 extension ?
<MopperWhite> ofan: 被教程弄晕了……
 * MopperWhite 表示快期末考了～
<pityonline> soiamso: 应该是这意思
<soiamso> pityonline: 工作路径问题？
<MopperWhite> drazet: 请问到底是什么情况……
<soiamso> pityonline: ./checkmail 就是找的，现在这个目录下的checkmail 模块？
<pityonline> soiamso: 他说路径是对的
<soiamso> pityonline: 你用相对路径的话，就不能这么确定了
<pityonline> soiamso: 他对进irc有点儿小困难
<soiamso> pityonline: 洗碗去，
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 用 webchat.irc.freenode.net
<MopperWhite> drazet: hi?
<pityonline> soiamso: :)
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我博客上就有 webirc 页面，他说他那显示空白
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ....
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 估計非ssl端口被wall了
<aBiNg> 貌似 google.com.tw 没被监视？求证..
<cap_sensitive> Hi all
<^k^> cap_sensitive, 好  21:40 
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 应该不是
<drazet> MopperWhite, wait
<MopperWhite> drazet: OK
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 那好，這個偉大的任務交給妳了
<cap_sensitive> 如何安装 支付宝 控件？archlinux，firefox，按照官方说明安装，不成功
<Kandu> cap_sensitive: libpng12
<Kandu> cap_sensitive: aur 里有
<CyrusYzGTt> cap_sensitive§ 搜索 linuxsir裏的文檔
<FrankLv> 刚装的server，启动字符界面分辨率很高 默认开了framebuffer吧
<sevendot_> 说句话
<pityonline> sevendot_: 收到
<CyrusYzGTt> sevendot_§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http:i//tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 他现在进来了
<sevendot_> 我在脚本中使用了php，头部这样写的，#!/usr/bin/php -q， 本地运行正常。服务器上./xxxx 就出错，root身份执行也出错
<sevendot_> 提示 Extension './checkgmail' not present.
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 我只會問她 binPATH設置正確嗎？
<pityonline> sevendot_: CyrusYzGTt 问你路径对不对
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 他是男的
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian安装选择安装包时，有个 standard system utilities 包含什么，谢谢
<sevendot_> 路径 /usr/bin/php 我确认是正确的
<qijie> 吃過了...我原來的ID是N_jie_qi，還有人知道麼？好久沒到這邊來了...好懷念
<sevendot_> 我使用 php ./xxx就可以执行
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 別管男女，一切是虛的，問問題重要
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<FrankLv> 补充下 现在已经自动升级到GRUB 2了， 不知道原来grub中 vga=xxx 参数是怎么样了
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 讓她執行 $PATH 看看 有
<MopperWhite> drazet: gtalk群上的人说我写程序习惯不好……
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 一般是不是792就是791
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: path 只在脚本指定好就行吧，不必要非得是全局的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯，
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 他在贴脚本内容
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 還有就是 她本機的 php的插件或依賴 跟 服務器一樣嗎？
<sevendot_> 我想可能是我脚本的问题，里头复杂度太高。做了个简单的test，就print一行字，没事
<cfy> @_@
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 这个脚本是用在服务器上的
<cfy> pityonline: 你同学阿？
<pityonline> cfy: 嗯，是 sevendot_
<cfy> pityonline: 哦。
<drazet> MopperWhite, 不是不好 而是相当的糟糕 我在花时间给你改
<cfy> MopperWhite: 写完才编译？
<MopperWhite> drazet: gtalk群里的人刚把我劈了一顿……说我else和变量名有问题……
<sevendot_> 我先找找脚本的原因，可能是我写的问题
<MopperWhite> cfy: 要不呢？
<cfy> MopperWhite: 不要，我复习都没时间了。perl倒是可以帮你debug
<MopperWhite> cfy: 我是问不写完才编译要咋办？
<drazet> MopperWhite, gtalk群？
<cfy> MopperWhite: ?
<MopperWhite> drazet: 嗯
<soiamso> pityonline: 搞定了？
<pityonline> soiamso: 他在检查脚本内容
<soiamso> pityonline: 其实 python也很好搞的
<pityonline> soiamso: 他比较习惯用php
<MopperWhite> cfy: "MopperWhite: 写完才编译？"
<soiamso> pityonline: 你那里下雪吧？
<FrankLv> topic 中 "今天还是没有讲座"  有组织过讲座么？
<pityonline> soiamso: 没，今天有风，非常冷，我本来想理发来着，太冷了，怕有被砍头的感觉
<soiamso> pityonline: 今年流行雷锋帽不？
 * pityonline 靠，下个 70M 的文件，美国23秒，北京2小时
<pityonline> soiamso: 我都不出门，看不见的
<soiamso> pityonline: 国内的营运商太少了
<pityonline> soiamso: 国内运营商都是爷，收着最贵的费用，提供着最差的服务
<pityonline> FrankLv: 曾经有一周，组织过講座
<drazet> MopperWhite, 编译出了点问题 等一下哈
<FrankLv> pityonline: 哦 错过了哈 IRC上还是？
<MopperWhite> drazet: 嗯！
<pityonline> FrankLv: 是irc上的
<helloworld> 请教朋友们个问题 有人 解决过经常遇到的这个问题吗 “GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `object->ref_count > 0' failed”
<pityonline> FrankLv: https://www.deleak.com/blog/ 这个博客上有那几天讲座的整理记录
<FrankLv> pityonline: 哦 请问大概什么时间么？ 我一直挂这里的 应该有记录
<FrankLv> pityonline: 好的
<pityonline> FrankLv: 应该在一个半月之前
<soiamso> pityonline: 你的同学整理这么久？
<drazet> MopperWhite, 你的邮箱
<MopperWhite> drazet: mopperwhite@gmail.com
<pityonline> soiamso: 不是
 * pityonline 代我同学谢谢大家，他用 scp 把本地的脚本传到服务器上执行没问题了。原来他用的是 ftp 传上去的，不行
 * CyrusYzGTt 應該在ftp上傳的時候被污染了
<happyaron> sftp呗
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 用ftp传文件，权限什么的都是保留的吧
<soiamso> pityonline: 现在干什么都要 ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ scp也是的
<pityonline> soiamso: 哈哈
<pityonline> happyaron: 晓得了
<MopperWhite> 【水】歌单分享：http://www.google.cn/music/playlist?id=RENREN:325544057:1278917975460&type=playlist
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 服务器是 vsftp，他的客户端用的是 filezilla
<soiamso> MopperWhite: 我这里用不了
<MopperWhite> soiamso: ？！
<huangfei> 大家好
<soiamso> MopperWhite: 应该说是有时候用不了 google music
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 貌似，filezilla有點問題，，我之前下載文件也出錯了
<^k^> huangfei, 好  22:12 
<MopperWhite> soiamso: 翻墙了？
<MopperWhite> huangfei: 来聊天～
<soiamso> MopperWhite: 没有翻
<huangfei> ibus 有没有智能拼音的啊
<MopperWhite> soiamso: flash问题？
<soiamso> huangfei: 有，你设置不正确
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我只在批量上传时用过filezilla，后来一直没用过，一直都是ssh的
<soiamso> MopperWhite: 停留在 gstatic.com
<FrankLv> pityonline: 找到个 20号 今日IRC课堂主题：如何进行自由软件本地化
<huangfei> soiamso: 怎么配啊
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ...嗯，lftp我比較喜歡
<pityonline> FrankLv: 好像是 destine 讲的
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我个人还是比较习惯scp，反正都可以批量的
<drazet> MopperWhite,  收邮件吧 我睡觉了
<MopperWhite> 先闪一下
<drazet> 我下了
<drazet> 88
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 嗯，各有所好
<FrankLv> pityonline: 对。 IRC里的讲座什么形式的呢？ 上次我看到一个byobu的讲座一边IRC里讲  一边用byobu的multiuser模式 共享终端
<pityonline> fr
 * FrankLv 读 "The Official Ubuntu Server Book" 中～
<pityonline> FrankLv: 就是演讲者换成op身份，然后公共日志里只显示演讲者的讲座内容，演讲结束后开放討論
<lindows915> huangfei>> 單擊 IBus 的圖示，然後選擇设置，進入到第二個選項卡中去點擊。在那個下拉框找智能拼音。
<FrankLv> pityonline: 哦，
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 演講用 dimdim.com 很好用，也有free
<FrankLv> pityonline: 用screen等共享终端 大家可以看到op的操作 应该效果不错
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: dimdim.com 这个我没听说过
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 无奈于国内的网速
<pityonline> FrankLv: 那样需要一个服务器吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 上次fedora-zh也用過試開會
<pityonline> 对了，请教下，有开源免费的短信服务器程序吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，也是，
<FrankLv> pityonline: 恩， 比如还要开几个ssh帐号
<pityonline> FrankLv: 不太现实，有讲座时约有180人左右呢
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<qijie> CyrusYzGTt: salesforce的好東西啊
<CyrusYzGTt> qijie§ 嗯，
<FrankLv> pityonline: 我和朋友什么都用screen 共享终端模式，比较方便，没实验过这么多人连入。 不过我想上次byobu的讲座连入的人应该也很多的
<pityonline> FrankLv: 这要要先搞定ssh帐号的权限吧／
<soiamso> FrankLv: X client sever 模式 加 广播 应该不会太慢
<FrankLv> pityonline: 恩 不过一个帐号做演讲 一个做观众足以吧。 字符界面带宽需求不大的
<freeflying> soiamso: 在局域网还差不多
<pityonline> FrankLv: 那当然
<FrankLv> soiamso: 很多linux程序终端就够了
<FrankLv> 对了，有个问题查不到眉目：我刚装的系统，字符界面启动。好像默认启动了framebuffer 啥的，分辨率很高。在grub2的配置里没啥发现
<freeflying> FrankLv: modset=0
<chenxian> fg
<mic> admin
<FrankLv> freeflying: 哦 愿闻其详  是 grub 的一个参数么
<freeflying> FrankLv: kernel parameter to disable kms
<FrankLv> freeflying: modeset=0
<freeflying> FrankLv: if you are using intel graphic card, then add i915.moset=0 to kernel boot parameter
<weak82809391996> !
<weak82809391996> ûÈË
<^k^> weak82809391996:say 没人 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<FrankLv> freeflying: 好 我去查查 KMS
<weak82809391996> ¸ÄÂÒÂëµÄÃüÁî?
<^k^> weak82809391996:say 改乱码的命令? in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<pocoyo> weak82809391996: 改编码成 utf8
<weak82809391996> I am use upirc.And this software can use utf8
<soiamso> weak82809391996: chatzilla
<weak82809391996> ºÃÁË?
<^k^> weak82809391996:say 好了? in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<weak82809391996> ok?
<freeflying> weak82809391996: no
<toupar> 怎么这么安静？
<freeflying> http://store.zachtronicsindustries.com/product/spacechem
<weak82809391996> Çå³ýÂÒÂëµÄÃüÁî?
<^k^> weak82809391996:say 清除乱码的命令? in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<xiamx> join #centos
<Syla1> 哇 人真的很多
<Syla1>  新人 看教程来的
<weak82809391996> help
<gjp> what?
<weak82809391996> ΪʲôÏÔʾÂÒÂë
<^k^> weak82809391996:say 为什么显示乱码 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<weak82809391996> I
<weak82809391996>  use  gbk¡£it doesn't help
<lainme> weak82809391996: what's your client?
<gjp> weak82809391996: what happend?
<weak82809391996> upirc
<gjp> weak82809391996: i use erc,
<weak82809391996> I use irc on palm
<gjp> weak82809391996: oh i know.
<weak82809391996> how can I do?
<gjp> weak82809391996: windows mobile?
<edison0354> gjp: 他说了是palm
<weak82809391996> no.palm os
<yazi>  ;)
<weak82809391996> you  can search upirc on google
<gjp> weak82809391996: set your local to utf8
<weak82809391996> palm 650
<weak82809391996> in cjkos?
<weak82809391996> or anyother app?
<gjp> weak82809391996: i say :set your local to utf8.....
<weak82809391996> what "local" is meaning?
<weak82809391996> iwhat is "local" meaning?
<FrankLv> 今天刚了解到shorewall，Shorewall is a gateway/firewall configuration tool for GNU/Linux.
<gjp> weak:sorry,i can't found how to set your client to utf8
<FrankLv> 我开始以为是方便iptable命令的，类似提供个CLI前台界面，看了些文档后发现
<FrankLv> Shorewall 是不是配置 linux iptable（内核提供的那个iptable）的,我理解对么？
<lainme> weak82809391996: you can try other utf8 compatible client for palm
<edison0354> cfy: 你竟然也还活着……
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<edison0354> cfy: 同活着……
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<cfy> edison0354: 睡觉了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 好早……
<cfy> 1. The world is full of fascinating problems waiting to be solved.
<cfy> 睡觉，今天早起。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 还没睡？
<weak82809391996> »¹ÊÇû°ì·¨¸ãutf-8
<^k^> weak82809391996:say 还是没办法搞utf-8 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<edison0354> cfy: 还没断电？
<weak82809391996> can  I use utf-8 in palm os?
<weak82809391996> I can't read the ture words in this channels
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/thumbnail/6628711bjw6dcsni37hz8g.gif
<edison0354> cfy: 无聊，下几期playboy看看……
 * edison0354 有一次没人了
<edison0354> s/有/又
<Houge-Langley> 测试
<^k^> Houge-Langley, ....  01:15 
<rothsdad> 有人吗？
<rothsdad> 机器人吗？
<rothsdad> 有人吗？
<rothsdad> 看来果然是机器人
<rothsdad> test
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  02:52 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 听说过fox么
<alvin_rxg> 狐狸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< http://www.fox-toolkit.org/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ide 么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不是。gui的lib
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<sherry_zhang> ubuntu 的启动貌似越来越快了
<sherry_zhang> 真神奇
<^k^>  06:02
<sherry_zhang> ^k^: who are you?
<cfy> smartctl -A /dev/sda |grep Power_On_Hours|sed -e 's/^ \+//;s/ \+/\t/g'|cut -f 10
<cfy> 有趣的
<cfy> 看看你开机多久了，同过硬盘时间计算
<cfy> 单位hours
<cfy> smartctl -A /dev/sda |perl -lne 's/^\s//;print +(split)[9] if /Power_On_Hours/'
<cfy> perl版本
<cfy> perl -le 'for(`smartctl -A /dev/sda`){s/^\s//;print +(split)[9] if /Power_On_Hours/}'
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-09
<cfy> roylez: 主席怎么你的blog打不开？
<cfy> roylez: http://roylez.heroku.com/
<cfy> roylez: 额。。我网络问题。。。。难道要翻墙
<cfy> roylez: 用了opera turbo打开了。。。。
<cfy> ib-perl:
<cfy> ib-perl: 发错。sorry
<Kandu> 呃， roylez 的 blog 被牆了
<cfy> Kandu: 没有吧。我开着opera turbo就能上
<cfy> Kandu: 墙得不利害？
<Kandu> cfy: opera turbo 不就是代理嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，那事封域名不是内容吧。
<cfy> s/事/是/
<o_0> #asm-cn hi
<Kandu> cfy: heroku.com 整個打不開了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<Kandu> cfy: 好像是封了一個 ip 段
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<weak82809391996> There many chinese programer in this channles.
<cfy> test
<^k^> cfy, ....  10:01 
<cfy> 额。。。。刚才断网。。。
<_myke> 请问CFLAGS可以作为环境变量export么
<Kandu> _myke: 可以，這樣就可以在 Makefile 里直接用
<_myke> Kandu: 那么MAKEOPTS="-jX"呢?
<Kandu> _myke: 不清楚這個變量會不會起效
<Kandu> _myke: 不過在 make -C 後帶的話，沒問題的
<_myke> Kandu: 哦
<Alexander> cfy hello
<_myke> Kandu: makepkg是不是也是source /etc/makepkg.conf的?
<Kandu> _myke: 不知道
<Alexander> 我的面板上的无线网络图标不见了，
<Alexander> 昨天找了半夜还没有找到
<_myke> Alexander: Network Manager?
<cfy> Alexander: hi
<Alexander> _myke, 恩
<Alexander> _myke, goume
<_myke> cfy: NM有curse么?
<zlin2> Alexander: Gnome？试着在终端运行 nm-applet 看看
<cfy> _myke: curse?cli?不知道。用别的嘛
<Alexander> zlin2, 不行啊
<zlin2> Alexander: 有错误信息么？
<Alexander> zlin2, root@wangguo-ThinkPad-R52:/# nm-applet
<Alexander> ** (nm-applet:1819): WARNING **: <WARN>  bus_init(): Could not get the session bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Alexander> **
<Alexander> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<Alexander> 已放弃
<^k^> Alexander:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<zlin2> Alexander: dbus 没有运行。
<_myke> Alexander: dbus
<_myke> Alexander: /etc/init.d/dbus start
<_myke> zlin2: NetworkManager有curse么?
<Alexander> _myke, 输命令还是该配置文件？？
<_myke> Alexander: command
<Alexander> _myke, service /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Alexander> _myke, ??
<_myke> Alexander: å°±sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Alexander> _myke, 我试试
<_myke> zlin2: 为何dbus没有启动gnome可以启动的?
<_myke> cfy: curse
<zlin2> _myke: 没有Gnome。不清楚。估计 gnome-session 并不依赖 dbus
<_myke> cfy: cli是纯粹命令行的
<_myke> cfy: curse是文字界面下的图形控制
<_myke> cfy: 有点象make menuconfig
<_myke> cfy: 或者make nconfig
<Alexander> _myke,  不行啊
<Alexander> _myke,  汗
<_myke> Alexander: 不能启动dbus?
<_myke> Alexander: 我去查下wiki
<zlin2> Alexander: dbus 启动后，你还要启动 networkmanager. 命令大概是：sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager start
<zlin2> Alexander: 然后再运行 nm-applet
<Alexander> _myke,  能，但是nm-applet
<Alexander> _myke,  的错误信息还是
<_myke> zlin2: 不知道Debian或者Ubuntu的DAEMONS怎么修改
<lei> emacs -mm 能让他在启动是最大化,但怎么将这个写到.emacs
<Alexander> _myke,  /# /etc/init.d/dbus start
<Alexander> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Alexander> utility, e.g. service dbus start
<Alexander> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Alexander> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start dbus
<zlin2> _myke: 啥意思？
<o_0> test
<_myke> zlin2: 只是这次启动罢了
<^k^> o_0, ....  10:51 
<_myke> zlin2: 就是象Arch那样, DAEMONS=(syslog-ng @alsa dbus gdm)之类的
<cfy> _myke: 哦。不清楚。不过可以分开来。
<cfy> _myke: 一般的dhcpcd,ifconfig,iwconfig.wpa_supplicant
<Alexander> _myke,  现在我的本能连到无线
<Alexander> _myke,  没有图标啊
<Alexander> _myke,  昨天不小心删除了
<zlin2> _myke: 你先运行 run-level
<_myke> Alexander: 如同zlin2所说的再sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager start
<Alexander> _myke,  有教程的话，麻烦把网址发过来
<_myke> Alexander: 是ArchLinux的wiki
<ofan> _myke: 这个都是启动脚本控制的
<_myke> Alexander: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_Manager
<ofan> _myke: debian的启动脚本比arch的复杂
<_myke> ofan: 哦, 对, Arch的init我怎么从pacman看也是sysvinit?
<_myke> ofan: 是/etc/rc.d吧?
<_myke> ofan: 里面特别复杂
<ofan> _myke: arch的就那么几个文件
<_myke> ofan: arch只要改改/etc/rc.conf
<lei> Ubuntu连手机建立的无线总是每两分钟就断开一次
<ofan> _myke: 恩 rc.conf是个配置文件，启动脚本会把它source进去
<_myke> ofan: 哦
<_myke> ofan: 对了, 是sysvinit还是bsdinit?
<ofan> _myke: bsd风格的吧
<_myke> ofan: 那个包的名字叫做sysvinit.
<_myke> ofan: 估计只是名字
<_myke> ofan: wiki说simpler *BSD-style init //Compared to other distro
<ofan> _myke: 看了下，那个包里不包括启动脚本
<Alexander> _myke,  全是英文的，
<Alexander> _myke,  惭愧
<_myke> Alexander: 你不是arch的话还不适用, 问题是.
<ofan> _myke: 基本都是些必要的程序，initscripts里的是脚本
<Alexander> _myke,  /etc/init.d/networkmanager start
<Alexander> bash: /etc/init.d/networkmanager: 没有那个文件或目录
<_myke> Alexander: 英语的话我这里装了电子字典, 看起来就是累一点.
<_myke> Alexander: 你是Ubuntu的?
<Alexander> _myke,  强
<_myke> Alexander: Ubuntu好像也有wiki的
<Alexander> _myke,  有
<Kandu> _myke: 人家用 ubuntu 的，教他重裝算了 :P
<_myke> Alexander: 你去看下, 英文的话其实借助stardict还是不是特别困难
<yazi> conky鼠标不能穿透。。  悲剧的很啊
<Alexander> _myke,  我有stardict
<_myke> Alexander: 装几个字典吧, http://yeelou.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/zh_CN/
<Alexander> _myke,  有朗文的字典
<_myke> Alexander: 最好再弄个牛津的
<Alexander> _myke,  昨天google了半夜，他们的博客不正确
<Alexander> _myke,  有的
<Alexander> _myke,  英语没有及格过
<Alexander> _myke,  wap2.qq.com 和openfetion 都好用
<_myke> ofan: AUR有没有人搞代码审核?
<ofan> _myke: 没有。。
<_myke> ofan: 万一有人搞恶意代码进去
<ofan> _myke: 可以举报吧
<_myke> ofan: 用thunderbird么?
<ofan> _myke: 一直用web端的。。
<_myke> ofan: 我打算用用看
<wzlxx> sawfish 搭配panel都不是很输入…
<wzlxx> 舒服…
<wu_> 头一次进来看看。
<xiaofan> 哪个联通3g上网卡支持linux阿？
<_myke> ofan: teledactyl
<wzlxx> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/01/%23ubuntu-cn.html聊天还有记录呢？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 你才知道呀。
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 你看看標題 日志
<wzlxx> lindows915: 才知道…看来以后说话得小心点了…
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 那個方面小心？如果是說不要攻擊他人的話，這裡的人一般都很看的開。只要不裝老子就好。
<wzlxx> 哈哈…
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 如果是說政治方面的問題，阿龍天天讓大家不要說，可就是不聽
<wzlxx> lindows915: 用过sawfish没？
<lindows915> wzlxx>> ……不用。
<ofan> _myke: ?
<xiaofan> 我收受够了国内对linux支持差劲的硬件产商
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 我用 Gnome 的時候已經是 metacity 了。
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 那就用 ThinkPad 吧。
<wzlxx> lindows915: 哦…
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 至於單獨用 sawfish，我覺得那我真有些想不開了。
<wzlxx> ofan: sawfish里用tint2，窗口老是跑到托盘上面去是嘛回事？
<wzlxx> lindows915: 呵呵…我就单用——
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 不同人需求不一樣。我是一定要用 Gnome 或者 KDE 而不想單獨配置程序的。因為我對非整體程序的表現十分不信任。
<wzlxx> lindows915: 哦，那可能想法不同…
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 總覺得他們會在程序與程序之前的接口方面出問題。而且事實上也是如此，FDo只規定了有限的接口。
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 嗯，就是這樣。
<xiaofan> lindows915: 你还用双系统阿？联想？？？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> ？
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 用雙系统？為什麼？
<xiaofan> lindows915: 等几年我淘汰现在的笔记本电脑。买老品牌的电脑
<xiaofan> lindows915: 你名字不是linux和windows的间歇吗
<lindows915> xiaofan>> ThinkPad 的 Linux 方面支持一般都不錯了。
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 哎……
<lindows915> xiaofan>> 不要只看表像。
<Sfkdlsfkdsf> xiaofan>> 這你又如何解釋呢？
<xiaofan> ^_^。我总算找到一个支持linux的3G无线上网卡了 —————— 随网行831+
<wzlxx> 今天人很少啊…
<xiaofan> Sfkdlsfkdsf: 你着名字好难tab补全
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 周末是晚上人多。
<lindows915> wzlxx>> 工作日是白天人多。
<wzlxx> hehe
<xiaofan> 联通到现在都还不降价3G资费卡。针悲剧
<wzlxx> debian源里没有pypanel???
<_myke> wzlxx: Debian源里面东西不多
<_myke> wzlxx: 打算换Arch了
<wzlxx> _myke: 呵呵…我就是从那个过来的…
<_myke> wzlxx: Ubuntu还有ppa
<_myke> Linux能低格硬盘么?
<iamfbi> 为嘛要用联通3G
<_myke> happyaron: 如果有很多1,2G的电影,用xfs还是btrfs
<happyaron> _myke: 目前推荐xfs，btrfs对大文件我还没好好测试
<_myke> happyaron: 小文件btrfs咯?
<_myke> happyaron: reiser4有什么优势
<happyaron> _myke: 不推荐一般用户尝试
<happyaron> _myke: reiser4的开发者希望它比btrfs更先进
<lindows915> _myke>> 我記得可以低格
<_myke> happyaron: xfs是否有压缩?
<happyaron> _myke: 没有，但是电影压缩不下去的。
<_myke> happyaron: reiser关进去之后的事情?
<happyaron> 没意义
<_myke> happyaron: 哦, 这样
<happyaron> _myke: 目前有人在继续开发
<happyaron> 但是速度缓慢
<lindows915> _myke>> 不過我只做過清零 dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hdb
<_myke> lindows915: 是/dev/zero吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 你又不推荐btrfs了？
<lindows915> _myke>> 可能吧，我記不得了。
<_myke> lindows915: 我看到网上有人说dd就是低格, 乱说
<_myke> lindows915: 我前两天刚做过
<lindows915> _myke>> dd 只是清零
<_myke> lindows915: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<happyaron> roylez_: 普通用户用btrfs万一瞎折腾出问题咋办
<_myke> lindows915: bs=1M
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy负责阿
<_myke> happyaron: 我这里没什么重要数据, 把/home扔到btrfs了
<happyaron> https://reiser4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<lindows915> _myke>> 我說錯了，對於現代的機器，任何人都不能低格
<lindows915> _myke>> in fact it is often not possible to do so on modern hard drives outside of the factory (from Wikipedia)
<roylez_> happyaron: 现在我用了lvm，硬盘又大，换文件系统很方便的，继续观望
<lindows915> _myke>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_formatting
<_myke> happyaron: 最近在考虑各个文件系统的好处
<wzlxx`> ofan: 在不？
<_myke> lindows915: 我上次也看到了,
<lindows915> _myke>> 如果這樣的話，所謂清零就是人們常說的低格
<happyaron> roylez_: :)
<_myke> lindows915: 我说的低格 是 重新划分扇区
<happyaron> _myke: 文件系统不要瞎折腾
<_myke> happyaron: ?
<_myke> happyaron: 以前就只分/, /boot
<_myke> happyaron: 现在觉得不好
<roylez_> happyaron: 看看人家美国演员多敬业 http://bitcast-a.v1.dfw1.bitgravity.com/slashfilm/wp/wp-content/images/ZZ0CBF22FB.jpg
<happyaron> _myke: 但是也不要瞎折腾
<wzlxx`> 用sawfish的都出来啦…
<_myke> happyaron: å°±mkfs
<lindows915> roylez>> 天呀……
<happyaron> _myke: 折腾丢数据了你就不mkfs了。。。
<_myke> happyaron: 这里没什么数据
<happyaron> _myke: 没数据的话就随便折腾
<roylez_> lindows915: 这可不是刘德华那《大块头有大智慧》里面那种假胸
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯。。。
<lindows915> roylez>> 呃……我對電影不了解。什麼假胸什麼的完全不知道。
<_myke> happyaron: 重要的数据都在一台不用的电脑上
<happyaron> _myke: 嗯。
<roylez_> lindows915: http://image2.sina.com.cn/ent/p/p/2004-09-15/U638P28T3D504724F326DT20040915110854.JPG
<_myke> happyaron: 就xfs, jfs, btrfs, ext4中选择够了么?
<lindows915> roylez>> 呃……
<roylez_> _myke: jfs2出了好多年了，jfs还考虑什么
<happyaron> _myke: 基本上吧
<cfy> 额。。。。貌似不保存屏幕亮度了。。。
<_myke> roylez_: 我看下内核里面有没有
<roylez_> _myke: ....不好意思，我天天在AIX下跟jfs2打交道，想当然了
<_myke> gfs2是什么
<roylez_> _myke: jfs和ntfs其实是差不多的东西，ibm和微软一起开发的，后来散伙了，成了两个文件系统
<_myke> roylez_: OS/2?
<roylez_> _myke: global fs？做cluster用的吧
<_myke> happyaron: lvm还是不敢乱弄
<happyaron> _myke: lvm其实很安全吧
<happyaron> _myke: 我相信它比btrfs安全多了。
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 如何查看是否启用了 lvm
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 问主席，他在用。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: vgdisplay
<_myke> happyaron: 主要是没弄过
<happyaron> _myke: lvm你该问 cfy 或者主席
<_myke> happyaron: 恩
<iIlL10oO>   --- Volume group ---
<iIlL10oO>   VG Name               ub1
<iIlL10oO>   System ID
<iIlL10oO>   Format                lvm2
<_myke> cfy: lvm用下来如何?
<cfy> _myke: 没必要了。寒假一回家，我觉把notebook上的分区，除了一个boot,全部换成btrfs
<iIlL10oO> btrfs 刚出,万一有BUG
<_myke> cfy: lvm步骤能说下
<iIlL10oO> 数据要备份
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我倒是不知道怎么看有没有启用。你ls /dev/ub1/看下
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 对，我用移动硬盘ext4来备份下
<iIlL10oO> kk@ub1:~$ ls /dev/ub1/
<iIlL10oO> root  swap_1
<cfy> _myke: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 有的。你用了。
<_myke> cfy: 英语的吧
<happyaron> 稳定的文件系统里，综合性能最好的就是ext4了。
<cfy> _myke: 看了这个就肯定会了。
<cfy> _myke: 中文的可能有，你找找
<iIlL10oO> ext4 不错, btrfs 再等等
<_myke> cfy: 我想听下最简短的流程上的介绍, 我想考虑下是否适用
<_myke> cfy: s/适用/使用
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 安装 ubuntu 11.04 时,会提示是否启用 lvm ,非常简单
<cfy> _myke: 很简单的。无非是把物理分区归入lvm管理，然后lvm就可以随便搞出分区了。这些分区和普通分区一样的。
<cfy> _myke: 像格式化之类的完全不用管lvm,独立的部分。
<_myke> cfy: 主要是前两天看到lvm的概念好像特别多
<cfy> _myke: 再也不用为/dev/sda7啥的为难了。/dev/cfy_vg/home /dev/cfy_vg/data多好记
<cfy> _myke: 不多呢。没我大学物理多。。。。
<lainme> 有用weechat的么？
<_myke> cfy: 已经存在文件系统不能扔进去么?
<cfy> _myke: 不行。不过，如果你有空余分区的话，可以先让lvm管理。分出个同样大小的
<cfy> 然后dd if=/dev/sdan of=/dev/bar/foo
<_myke> cfy: cp就行了吧?
<cfy> _myke: 不清楚。 应该可以吧。
<roylez_> _myke: linux下的jfs，其实就是aix下的jfs2，刚刚查了下
<_myke> cfy: 现在cp好像默认就是保留权限的,是-p还是什么的
<cfy> _myke: 不清楚。
<cfy> mode,ownership,timestamp
<_myke> cfy: 恩, 够了么?
<_myke> cfy: IBM那个上不上了, 否则看那个lvm教程应该好些
<cfy> _myke: ?,只要内容就好阿。
<_myke> cfy: 这两天在维护
<cfy> _myke: 哦。
<_myke> cfy: Google缓存真强大
<cfy> _myke: :)
<roylez_> cfy: 你用arch吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 我用gentoo
<_myke> cfy: 改变分区大小
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你的blog貌似没墙
<_myke> cfy: ext4支持么
<cfy> _myke: ?
<roylez_> cfy: 好吧，你的osd用哪种？
<roylez_> cfy: 在heroku架blog的人很少吧
<cfy> _myke: 支持。貌似还能挂载的时侯变大变小。
<_myke> cfy: lvextend之后
<cfy> _myke: 不过有限制。
<_myke> cfy: 我只看到别人resize_reiserfs
<cfy> roylez_: osd是啥？
<roylez_> cfy: on screen display
<cfy> roylez_: 还是不懂。。。X?
<roylez_> cfy: 我想挑个在屏幕上显示音量调剂进度的
<roylez_> cfy: 我的asus笔记本，默认没有定义这些acpi事件
<cfy> roylez_: 我没有的。我是键盘热键。
<roylez_> cfy: 我这里热键要自己绑，我就想在屏幕上显示，现在找个比较好看的osd
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
 * FrankLv I love LVM
<cfy> i like btrfs
<cfy> 如果就单分区。brfs完全可以代替lvm了吧。
<cfy> 单文件系统
<lainme> test
<^k^> lainme, ....  12:38 
<gDD> 上次测试btr比ext4慢不是一点
<gDD> 我自己的测试
<cfy> gDD: 慢不是问题。
<cfy> gDD: 压缩我喜欢。
<gDD> cfy: 还是快点好，那种慢是不正常的慢，现在的版本应该不慢了
<cfy> gDD: 你不是说慢一点么？
<cfy> gDD: 由于压缩了，我同步portage的时侯感觉还快点。
<gDD> cfy: 慢不是一点。。。
<cfy> gDD: 什么时侯的事情？
<gDD> cfy: 至少一个月前
<cfy> 哦。不清楚。测评显示还好的。除了个别项目
<gDD> 用squashfs把整个/usr压缩了不错
<deadlight> happyaron: amule-dlp 4301更新了，请问ppa什么时候能更新呢？
<Kandu> 慢不慢無所謂的，像我們這樣，硬盤里都是源碼的，看重的除了安全性還是安全性
<gDD> 但是万一分区空间不够了又在更新系统那就麻烦了，遇到好几次这情况
<cfy> Kandu: 源码？不能git远程么？
<Kandu> cfy: 有很多不適合發布的
<gDD> btrfs到最后应该会超越ext4。。。
<cfy> Squashfs is a compressed read-only file system that is ideal for archival usage and for embedded systems, where resources are limited.
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是有vps?同步过去嘛。或者每次加密增量备份过去。
<cfy> gDD: 你让我怎么用。。。。read only....
<gDD> cfy: 我曾经把/usr压成squashfs，然后启动的时候把整个文件文件放进内存，很爽的
<Kandu> cfy: 我過幾年就用 dvd 做次備份
<cfy> gDD: 爽是爽，我内存不够。
<cfy> Kandu: dvd @_@
<gDD> cfy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Maximizing_Performance#Compressing_.2Fusr
<cfy> Kandu: 买个移动硬盘也比dvd好。。。。除了是分开的物理介质，dvd没别的好处
<cfy> Kandu: 而且你source code 那么多么？gpg -c加密下好了
<gDD> cfy: 这最初还是Gentoo论坛想出来的方法
<cfy> gDD: 唉。直接btrfs通吃。。。那样太折腾了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，現在我也考慮用移動硬盤
<gDD> cfy: 你现在日常用btrfs了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你源代码那么多？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> gDD: 嗯。除了数据分区，我暂时空闲空间不够移不过去。其他全是btrfs
<cfy> Kandu: 几个G?
<Kandu> cfy: 要是別人的，無所謂，肯定可以下載
<Kandu> cfy: 都是自己寫的，沒了就沒了
<cfy> Kandu: 牛人阿。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有幾個G，你以為我神仙呢
 * gDD 也要去用Gentoo
<roylez_> cfy: notification-daemon-engine-coco-git  <--- nice
<cfy> Kandu: 一个U盘就够了。.......
<cfy> roylez_: 名字这么长。。。
<gDD> awesome自带的那个notif*很合我口味
<happyaron> roylez_: 名字就不nice了。
<Kandu> cfy: 不夠的
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么可能你du看下。
<roylez_> happyaron: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4413143886_b61019d30d.jpg
<happyaron> roylez_: :)
<cfy> roylez_: 我试试,要是有portage里有就好了。。。
<cfy> gDD: 你内存多大？
<gDD> cfy: 3GB
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么写了这么多代码。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你說的是源碼
<Kandu> cfy: 那確實夠了
<cfy> gDD: 哦。gentoo的话，我已经没有别的在tmpfs下了
<cfy> Kandu: 程序倒是估计不止。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 一個軟盤就夠了
<cfy> 一个交叉编译的就够呛。。。
<gDD> cfy: 什么意思
<Kandu> cfy: 那些無所謂，可以再下載再弄
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，是啊，放在google code上就行。搞个4096的长度，那看看谁能破,lol
<cfy> gDD: 没啥意思。。。只是内存不过，所以不想放进去了。。。
<gDD> 悲剧的电池：Battery 0: Discharging, 99%, discharging at zero rate - will never fully discharge.
<gDD> 不过还能用至少1.5小时
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。我怎么编译好后没有notify-send的？
<roylez_> cfy: libnotify要另外装的
<cfy> roylez_: make install?
<iIlL10oO> Vimperator 的 ctrl+o 不灵,怎么办?
<roylez_> cfy: 为什么要gentoo？...
<cfy> roylez_: gentoo灵活，
<roylez_> cfy: arch难道不灵活？
<cfy> roylez_: 不清楚。。。。。懒得换了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<lindows915> roylez>> 這些天無數人問 cfy 為什麼 Gentoo
<cfy> lindows915: 有么。。。。。
<lindows915> cfy>> 還少嗎？
<roylez_> 我本来觉得有 meaculpa 一个gentoo变态就很多了的，现在要出来一堆
<cfy> roylez_: ...gentoo有啥变态的？
<cfy> lindows915: 没在意XD
<lindows915> roylez>> 是嗎？這裡很多 Gentoo 人士的。比如 r0bertz
<roylez_> cfy: 浪费国家电力资源
<cfy> roylez_: 我付过钱的。。。。
<cfy> 而且功率因数都是一样的。。。
<gDD> 据说编译之后运行效率会变高，所以长远来看是省电的
<gDD> 比如Fx启动时间加快10秒。。。
<cfy> gDD: 像我这种一天一次升级的不会的
<gDD> cfy: 好吧。。。
<ofan> - -
<cfy> roylez_: 可以不make install就使用么？
<cfy> 64最变态的地方是perl版本。。。。
<ofan> 啥叫编译后效率变高
<roylez_> cfy: notification-property 里面选主题
<roylez_> cfy: 似乎没有 compiz 还是不能透明，nnnd
<gDD> ofan: 比如官方二进制版启动要20秒，自己编译的启动只要10秒就够了
<cfy> roylez_: 只有一个默认的。。
<roylez_> cfy: 换arch吧
<ofan> gDD: 做梦呢吧
<gDD> ofan: 有可能的啊
<gDD> 只是有可能。。。
<ofan> gDD: 除非打包人的有问题
<cfy> roylez_: 那主题啥名字？
<roylez_> cfy: coco
<gDD> ofan: 反正自己编译的快一点，就算不是物理上的也是心理上的:)
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么看make install将会安哪些文件？
<ofan> gDD: 一点也不快
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道...
<ofan> gDD: 甚至还会慢
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。
<roylez_> cfy: 看makefile
<cfy> roylez_: Makefile没那么容易看
<cfy> roylez_: Makefile没那么容易看吧
<cfy> 我看了。。。没看懂。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席用arch ?
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<roylez_> cfy: 天天编译口味太重了
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。src/.libs下有文件我复制过去试试
<cfy> roylez_: @_@
<freeflying> roylez_: compile con
<cfy> roylez_: 我没透明。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 恩，我这里也一样，怀疑还是需要compiz
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。那不爽
<roylez_> cfy: 相当的
<onshoestring> 还折腾透明
<cfy> roylez_: 不过我的tint2是透明的。完全没配置过
<ofan> http://www.nudeeye.com/product_image/A1G4UPMV.gif
<cfy> ofan: 没怎么看懂。。。
<roylez_> ofan: 我见过这样的conky主题
<onshoestring> 只看到个老外+蓝屏
<roylez_> ofan: 相当的威武
<onshoestring> 什么意思？
<cfy> 谁给解释下
<ofan> roylez_: XD
<onshoestring> 什么缓冲 99%时蓝屏？
<cfy> Mirrors1: Is now an HP DL380 G7 with dual Quad Core E5640 Xeon CPUs, 144G of Ram and 66 x 300G 10K RPM 2.5in drives.
<cfy> Mirrors2: Is now an HP DL380 G6 with dual Quad Core X5550 Xeon CPUs, 144G of Ram and 66 x 300G 10K RPM 2.5in drives.
<happyaron> cfy: kernel.org?
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。好犀利阿。。。。我没见过世面XD
<cfy> happyaron: 如果我把资料，冻洁下（都是书。可以考虑），squashfs倒是不错
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<cfy> happyaron: 我是不是可以认为说支持gzip和支持zlib是等效的？
<onshoestring> 为什么播前面广告有声音 ，电影没声音？http://tv.sohu.com/20100112/n269518859.shtml
<onshoestring> 看一下什么原因？
<aBiNg> onshoestring: 有
<onshoestring> 什么原因啊？
<aBiNg> 不知道
<happyaron> cfy: 不是
<Alexander1> 面板上的无线图标还是没找回，哪位能帮帮俺
<roylez_> cfy: 有没有办法让脚本知道电脑接了耳机？
<happyaron> cfy: zlib也可能是deflate
<cfy> roylez_: 不知道
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我再看看资料
<Alexander1> ubuntu不能上网了，只能进闻到死求救
<aBiNg> Alexander1: 直接配置看
<cfy> 有趣的程序
<cfy> jot
<cfy> 生成随机数据。
<happyaron> cfy: 和/dev/random有啥区别？
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道。其实没啥。。。。方便点。可以控制数量啥的
<cfy> 老写dd多麻烦。
<cfy> 刚看到。也怎么研究
<cfy> 刚看到。没怎么研究
<Alexander1> aBiNg 怎么配置啊
<Alexander1> aBiNg 我们只有无线可以上网
<Alexander1> aBiNg 中国移动CMCC-edu
<lainme> Alexander1: 那个不是网页登录的？
<Alexander1> lainme 恩
<lainme> Alexander1: 不需要配置吧，会自动识别出来
<cfy> 如何生成字节为1的数据？
<cfy> yes $(echo -ne '\01')|tr -d '\n' |pv > /dev/null
<cfy> 40M/s
<Alexander1> lainme 我昨天把无线图标从面板上删除了
<cfy> 还有没别的方法？
<Alexander1> lainme 没有办法上网了
<Alexander1> lainme 汗
<lainme> Alexander1: nm-applet？
<Alexander1> lainme 不行，试过了
<Alexander1> lainme 网上有详细教程吗
<lainme> Alexander1: 那不仅是删掉了，是不是还做了别的？
<longlene> 想问下大家怎么登录的？
<lainme> Alexander1: 通知区域？是不是把这个删掉了
<Alexander1> lainme 没有啊，就是误删了
<Alexander1> lainme 什么通知域
<longlene> 我用pidgin登不成功，一直显示断开的链接，服务器选择的irc.freenode.net，用的次数不多，请大家多多帮助
<lainme> Alexander1: 面板小程序，右键里可以再添加。如果不是用kill，一般不会单独删掉nm-applet，而是删掉了通知区域
<Alexander1> lainme 有啊
<roylez_> cfy: 顺便问一下，你觉得 pulseaudio 如何？
<Alexander1> lainme 不是自定义下面的东东吗
<lainme> Alexander1: 什么自定义？面板上现在有这个？
<Alexander1> lainme 添加程序到面板
<lainme> Alexander1: 添加上
<Alexander1> lainme 可是没有无线那个东东啊
<lainme> Alexander1: 添加上也没有？再执行一下nm-applet？
<cfy> roylez_: 没听说过。。。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<Alexander1> lainme 不知道用光盘能不能修复一下
<lainme> Alexander1: 真不知道你怎么删的。。要不用wicd先上网着
<Alexander1> lainme 好吧
<iIlL10oO> 把光盘当成源, 或下载一个 network-manager
<Kandu> Alexander1: 是你個人配置問題還是系統配置問題？
<Alexander1> Kandu  个人问题
<Alexander1> Kandu  我把图标删除了
<pangyu> hotmail可以用thunderbird收发邮件么？hotmail有么？
<Kandu> Alexander1: 刪圖標，如何做到的？
<pangyu> hotmail有imap么？
<touparx> pangyu: \fs20 hotmail可以pop的\fs21
<pangyu> touparx: 只能pop么？
<touparx> pangyu: 好像是的，据说hotmail的imap是微软自己弄得\fs21
<touparx> pangyu: 别的客户端用不了\fs21
<pangyu> touparx: 哦， 感觉pop没什么用哎
<touparx> pangyu: 为啥？\fs21
<touparx> pangyu: 可以本地保存，不好么？\fs21
<pangyu> touparx: 只能在一台机器上保存啊
<touparx> pangyu: 那就web吧，速度快，我到现在为止还没发现那个客户端有web快的，用邮件客户端唯一的原因就是可以本地保存邮件\fs21
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  14:33 
<pangyu> touparx: 我刚刚试了一下，thunderbird可以自动探测pop和smtp服务器，但是不能收取邮件
<pangyu> touparx: 主要是为了方便多个邮箱帐号的管理
<gebjgd> pangyu< 这么早
<gebjgd> pangyu< 太勤劳了
<cfy> When will Btrfs have a fsck like tool
<cfy> Check back soon. The plan is by the end of 2010.
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你也早
<gebjgd> cfy< 有没有个gui库叫做girate的
<gebjgd> cfy< 或者girat?
<happyaron> cfy: btrfsck
<gebjgd> cfy< grait?
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，在看faq
<cfy> gebjgd: 没印像。。。
<cfy> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#df_.28os_builtin.29
<cfy> /dev/sda1             894G  311G  583G  35% /
<cfy> 有钱人.....
<gebjgd> pangyu< 小师妹已经和你一起了？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 屁，早就不玩了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 为什么
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你不是说小姑娘挺好的么
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我穷啊
<gebjgd> pangyu< 骗谁阿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我觉得好的多了去了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 她家不是还可以么
<gebjgd> pangyu< 吃吃软饭是可以的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我这么nb的人，吃软饭？
<CyrusYzGTt> 同意 gebjgd 大牛的說法
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你这就不懂了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 人在nb也要吃软饭
<gebjgd> pangyu< 健康
<pangyu> CyrusYzGTt: 你认为他是吃软饭的？XD
<pangyu> gebjgd: 吃软饭便秘
<CyrusYzGTt> pangyu§ 認同，偶爾吃也無所謂，
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我就喜欢吃软饭
<gebjgd> pangyu< 吃干饭的不如吃软饭的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不谈这个
<pangyu> gebjgd: 为啥我的pidgin不能视频啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 糯米飯最好吃
<gebjgd> pangyu< pidgin只能xmpp可以
<zick> 请问每次更新的软件包都自动存在哪了？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 嗯，但是没有这个选项啊
<gebjgd> pangyu< 靠
<pangyu> gebjgd: 比如我在你的头像上点右键
<gebjgd> pangyu< 话说你给我了你的gtalk
<pangyu> gebjgd: 没有视频音频的选项
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你上了几次
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你上了几次？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我immer上的
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不可能
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那我怎么看不到你
<pangyu> gebjgd: 昨天在线
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你不在吧
<gebjgd> pangyu< 昨天我不在线
<gebjgd> pangyu< 。。。。。。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 昨天我试试看视频的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不行
<pangyu> gebjgd: 本来打算抛弃skype了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不可能
<gebjgd> pangyu< 试试看
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我擦，我没传衣服啊
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不怕
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我也没穿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 来吧，激情裸聊了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 去！
<lindows915> 鄙人這裡 gtalk 效果比 skype 好。
<gebjgd> 从来都是用电话
<pangyu> gebjgd: 电话要钱的好不好
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不是我和你说过么
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那个10块钱免费3个月
<CyrusYzGTt> 相信不久又有個裸聊門
<gebjgd> pangyu< 之后再从账户里面扣除
<pangyu> gebjgd: 都10块了，还免费啊
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你给座机电话免费的话，还可以串打
<gebjgd> pangyu< 省的对方上网了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你这个是电话的flatrate吧
<pangyu> gebjgd: 还是打国内的资费？
<soiamso> lindows915: gtalk 不能打固话吧
<lindows915> soiamso>> 那個當然，我是說網上聊天
<gebjgd> pangyu< 很多地方是免费的
<lindows915> soiamso>> 但是打固話也很累。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 用了很久了
<soiamso> lindows915: skype 可以打固话
<weakiwi> ...
<pangyu> gebjgd: 是什么东东？
<soiamso> 妈的，又降温了
<gebjgd> pangyu< voipraider
<weakiwi> ...
<pangyu> gebjgd: 能不能用电话打？还是要在网上打？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 可以
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我就是用座机串打
<lindows915> soiamso>> 前些天給美國那邊打電話問我材料的情况。Skype 上面 Hello 完先聽對面說了1分多鐘硬是一個詞沒懂。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 如果你有手机包月
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那就是随时打了
<lindows915> soiamso>> 對面也算比較标准的美音了。什麼都聽不清。
<weakiwi> I really don't know how to change utf-8 in palm local
<lindows915> soiamso>> 最後就我主動問，讓他回答 Y/N，才算明白。
<soiamso> lindows915: 你skype 打的是固话吗？ 用的不是 联通线路吧
<pangyu> gebjgd: 是不是先电话连接到本地的一个服务器，然后通过这个服务器打ip电话
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ 然後那個鬼婆說，媽的,fuck ,老娘說了這麼久竟然聽不懂
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 你不是不上了嗎？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你的资费只是电话到服务器的钱，然后加上卡上
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不是。电话连到本地的一个号码
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我用座机打的
<gebjgd> pangyu< 没资费
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ happyaron 和 ofan 沒有封印我
<lindows915> 我一同學：我把银行密码都写银行卡上的。 我:  不是吧。你這麼牛？寫那上面做什麼？同學：怕忘了
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> ……
<gebjgd> pangyu< 之后再拨异地的号码
<lindows915> CyrusYzGTt>> 來這邊放鬆放鬆。
<soiamso> lindows915: 不用密码最安全
<CyrusYzGTt> lindows915§ ....
<lindows915> soiamso>> 為什麼？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 资讯一下。有个朋友现在卢森堡，没有网络，要跟家里联系。能用这个么？
<soiamso> lindows915: 商家要赔付的，如果你有秘密就sorry 了， 自负
<CyrusYzGTt> pangyu§ ...寫信。
<soiamso> lindows915: 我家的信用卡都不用密码
<gebjgd> pangyu< 他有手机？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 有座机和手机
<gebjgd> pangyu< 座机是包月的吧？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那就没有问题
<soiamso> lindows915: 银行的人就喜欢急着叫你上个密码，他省事了
<pangyu> CyrusYzGTt: 21世纪了也
<CyrusYzGTt> pangyu§ 買張200卡
<pangyu> gebjgd: 只是在卢森堡包月
<gebjgd> pangyu< 需要把他的那个座机填入voipraider的电话表里面
<gebjgd> pangyu< 可以
<pangyu> gebjgd: 打到德国就要收钱的
<CyrusYzGTt> pangyu§ 21世紀又怎麼樣，還不是權貴當道
<gebjgd> pangyu< 找卢森堡的接入号码
 * CyrusYzGTt yum update 完畢 ，重啓 
<lindows915> soiamso>> 信用卡可以不上密碼的呀。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦，这个要自己去问的吧
<lindows915> soiamso>> 那借記卡呢？
<soiamso> lindows915: 借记卡，放在家里吧
<lindows915> soiamso>> 果然。
<lindows915> soiamso>> 又學一招。
<lindows915> 我換下線。
<gebjgd> pangyu< voipraider上面查虚
<gebjgd> pangyu< voipraider上面查询
<pangyu> gebjgd: 哦，我看看，谢谢
<gebjgd> pangyu< 没有卢森堡
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你朋友悲催了
<changle> help
<pangyu> gebjgd: 嗯
<pangyu> gebjgd: 穷乡僻壤，啧啧
<gebjgd> pangyu< 必需的
<gebjgd> pangyu< 忐忑
<gebjgd> pangyu< 听了么？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 神曲
<gebjgd> pangyu< 对
<pangyu> gebjgd: 很但疼
<gebjgd> pangyu< http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/73051.html
<pangyu> gebjgd: 欢迎楼主从火星回来
<soiamso> 神曲，但丁那个吧
<gebjgd> pangyu< 这年月就不能走平常路
<gebjgd> pangyu< 讲究的就是蝎子拉屎独一份
<soiamso> gebjgd: 那个女的究竟多大了
<gebjgd> soiamso< http://baike.baidu.com/view/564968.htm
<CyrusYzGTt> 三部曲
<gebjgd> pangyu< soiamso 我最爱的字幕
<gebjgd> pangyu< soiamso http://www.letv.com/ptv/vplay/998617.html
<pangyu> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/LqS8f30sAbQ/
<gebjgd> pangyu< 张内咸。好名字
<gebjgd> pangyu< a片？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我不懂的
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你发的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 转发的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 恶搞罗
<gebjgd> pangyu< 开心网？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 还是人人网？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 成人网站
<gebjgd> pangyu< 牛逼
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我很期待红灯梦
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<Kandu> gebjgd: 啥神曲，太傷耳朵了
 * CyrusYzGTt 今天的主題是“成人話題與linux的傳承依賴”
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/1/515591
<Alexander> ubuntu下的下载软件
<Alexander> 什么最好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/87676/
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/72958.html
<CyrusYzGTt> http://theater.ea3w.com/24/247440.html
<FrankLv> Alexander: 下什么 P2P？
<Alexander> FrankLv, p2p??
<Alexander> FrankLv, 像迅雷吗
<FrankLv> Alexander: 我是问你要的软件去下什么？ 我一般mldonkey通吃
<Alexander> FrankLv, 下书籍和电影
<gebjgd> pangyu< http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/72787.html
<FrankLv> Alexander: 看你需求了，mldonkey是个值得一试的软件
<Alexander> FrankLv, 我试试
<pangyu> gebjgd: 公鸡
<mengfei> 正在折腾ubuntu-server
<mengfei> 前几天把我淘汰的一台电脑搬了出来，图拉丁1G，256M内存，用来做桌面基本上没多大作用了，想来要利用上就当服务器用了
<soiamso> mengfei: 也太费电了
<mengfei> 呵呵，也就折腾折腾装着玩，个人也没什么东西存在里面
<mengfei> 在虚拟机里试了debian,freebsd,ubuntu-server,最后还是用了ubuntu，这个软件最新，更新方便
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 可以配置個DNS和ipv6服務器
<mengfei> 配置dns干嘛用啊？还没试过
<mengfei> 现在已经装好了lamp服务，openssh, vsftpd
<mengfei> 谁看看能不能连接 http://172.16.14.187/
<mengfei> 谁看看能不能连接 http://172.16.14.187/
<_myke> 有没有控制台下中文字体psf文件?
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 小MM，是不能的
<Kandu> mengfei: 不能
<Kandu> _myke: 剛看到一個變量可以用 MAKEFLAGS
<mengfei> 不能啊，我设的没错啊，我这台电脑连接没问题，外网就连不上？难道我网络的问题？
<mengfei> 我设了路由端口转接没错，给出的地址也是路由上的外网地址，不知道哪的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 用路由器，要將對外的設置 DMZ
<_myke> Kandu: 是不是可以 1. 作为环境变量 2. 写入makefile?
<Kandu> _myke: MAKEFLAGS="" make 這樣就行
<Kandu> _myke: 你上午說的 MAKEOPTS 是不認的
<mengfei> CyrusYzGTt: 端口转接不行吗？那我去试试
<Kandu> _myke: 不過用環境變量來操作 make 感覺有點髒
<_myke> Kandu: 象Debian我还没找到apt-get source怎么控制
<xiaofan> 请问谁用的是fedora 14
<gebjgd> xiaofan< #fedora-zh
<xiaofan> fedora如何更改登录界面阿
<Kandu> _myke: 我不懂 deb 打包
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 小MM。我都說過了，我再用
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那怎么更改登录界面阿
<onshoestring> empathy 怎么调整字号？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 默认看着太冷了，那么多冰块
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 目前處於進入 gnome3階段，禁止了，等5月，或者。。。
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 只是换界面而已
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 又不是换桌面环境
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 自己換個圖片就是。。
<Kandu> gebjgd: 剛那個“神曲”果然不錯，越聽越喜歡 :)
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么换？我说的是登录的那界面哈。输入密码那界面。
<gebjgd> Kandu< ........
<gebjgd> xiaofan< gdm
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 。。。我不會的，不要來問我
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 嘁！就问你
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 自己替換圖片就是了。。。
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么换。路径在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ /usr/share/pixmap or
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ /usr/share/gdm
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 汗哦  一进这些文件夹桌面就崩溃
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ /usr/share/pixmaps
<_myke> xiaofan: GNOME里面有设置的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ /usr/share/plymouth
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么找到这些的？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: find？？
<onshoestring> 换启动界面？ 安装plymouth manager
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 嗯，是我平時無聊，翻番，自己檢查什麼需要手動刪除，，就自己人工fond
<CyrusYzGTt> s/fond/find/
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 如果用find。那参数是不是  find / -name *.png ??
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ http://oreilly.com/linux/command-directory/cmd.csp?path=f/find  自己看，我不會編程
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Command Directory: find - O'Reilly Media
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 少炫耀哈
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ ...我什麼時候對你炫耀了？？？
 * CyrusYzGTt 最討厭莫名其妙的說話
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 转给我英语网页
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这不欺负我英语差嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 這個是ee介紹的，你用google翻譯就可以了
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢拉  find这个命令看man文档就会la
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 对了  感谢前几天给我介绍的源  现在刷刷的用着针舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我決定不理你了，就算妳是MM.也不搭理妳
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哎。。。。我错了
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 说不定是 plmm
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我下了哈  放学了  吃饭去了
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: good bye
<ofan> xiaofan: plmm?
<CyrusYzGTt> 恭送 xiaofan 瘟神閣下
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 或許 xiaofan 就是了 魔女 plmm
<_myke> Kandu: archlinux的sysvinit包是怎么回事
<happyaron> ...
<_myke> Kandu: 不是说是bsd like?
<autumncat> 喵
<onshoestring> ee 说的 秋猫
<lolicon> ..
<onshoestring> 球猎？
<roylez_> happyaron: launchpad好慢
<happyaron> roylez_: 当然。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 当然了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 这里是个人都有gtalk
<pangyu> gebjgd: windows下用什么客户端？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 可以视频的
<kenifanying> Gmail今天挂了？
<kenifanying> 我怎么今天死活连不上去
<ofan> 没挂
<kenifanying> 诶， 那估计我这边得网络问题
<cfy> happyaron: 知道怎么看cpu在btrfs上得操作花了多少时间么？
<RavenChan> cfy, btrfs应该有个进程的吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么让google搜索到那http?
<cfy> RavenChan: 你试试site:iperl.co.cc
<cfy> 没结果的。。。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1184081
<cfy> RavenChan: 看这个
<cfy> 我开机一天了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 写robots.txt
<cfy> RavenChan: 写了。
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么写的= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 生成的。。。你去看下。
<cfy> RavenChan: 郁闷了。我寒假研究下。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你去主動提交下唄
<cfy> Kandu: 提交了。没效果。。。
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools  這裡？
<Kandu> cfy: 然後還得寫個 sitemap
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，还要写这个？哦，
<Kandu> cfy: sitemap 也去提交下，然後經常更新。很快就收錄了
<Kandu> cfy: 你的主頁都沒鏈結的，不提 siemap，google 爬蟲又不是神仙，怎麼知道你還有其他網頁的
<caleb->  .cc 现在便宜？
<cfy> caleb-: 不要钱。私用
<Kandu> cfy: iperl.co.cc 上面，你也去發幾篇文章什麼的唄
<cfy> Kandu: 写啥呢？
<caleb-> cfy: 要做 SEO 啦
<Kandu> cfy: 學習筆記，經驗總結，教程呀，泡妞心得呀都好啊
<caleb-> cfy: 在几个论坛发文时签名附 link
<caleb-> cfy: 首页要有 sitemap / link
<caleb-> google 爬虫动作很快的
<RavenChan> cfy, 开个博呗。。。
<pangyu> gebjgd: meebo现在还能msn视频么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。开不来。寒假看下
<cfy> caleb-: SEO是啥？
<cfy> Kandu: 我都记在org-mode里。。。
<caleb-> cfy: search engine optimization
<caleb-> cfy: 博客不用天天写的
<RavenChan> cfy, 我要给奶瓶腿加个云输入法链接= =不然kindle上就输入不了中文了。。。
<gebjgd> pangyu< 能
<pangyu> gebjgd: 好像不能视频
<gebjgd> pangyu< 可以
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我用过
<pangyu> gebjgd: 要安装那个插件吧
<gebjgd> pangyu< 不需要
<gebjgd> pangyu< 直接上
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我用过
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我让我爸用gtalk自己的客户端
<huangg> .'
<pangyu> gebjgd: 只能音频
<gebjgd> pangyu< gtalk在某些电脑上装不了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 啊？
<flh> 还是用了win7
<huangg> gebjgd: 不是有网页版的吗，gmail里
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好  18:27 
<cfy> RavenChan: Kandu caleb- 额。。。刚才tmpfs用光了。。。卡死。。。我就busier了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, Orz
<flh> cfy: 你多少内存？
<cfy> flh: 2G
<gebjgd> pangyu< 无法登录
<pangyu> gebjgd: 倒是可以登录
<flh> gebjgd: 破本换了硬盘，一直让它开，大约能转几年？不关机
<flh> 上课了？这么安静？
<huangg> flh: 看rp了
<cfy> flh: perl -le 'for(`smartctl -A /dev/sda`){s/^\s//;print +(split)[9] if /Power_On_Hours/}'
<cfy> flh: 看下你的结果，要root
<flh> 好的
<cfy> 我是4381
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔好！
<flh> edison0354: 哈哈，你来了
<cfy> flh: bones7456的有10102
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 这。。。论坛上有人提过，吾用bash给解决了。额。。。这perl有点复杂了。吾都不用for的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 真討厭cmake,現在機器很卡
<Use-Firefox> CyrusYzGTt: 与你相反
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 不用for?
<Use-Firefox> autotools太复杂了。不懂。
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 总得循环下吧。。。
<flh> cfy: 你的命令没有用成，，，虽然用了sudo
<cfy> smartctl -A /dev/sda |grep Power_On_Hours|sed -e ‘s/^ \+//;s/ \+/\t/g’|cut -f 10
<CyrusYzGTt> Use-Firefox§ 每次用cmake 卡啊！
<cfy> 不用perl
<cfy> flh: 哦，算了。
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 好像是rev|cut -f1|rev。
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> 不错。
<cfy> Use-Firefox: smartctl -A /dev/sda |grep Power_On_Hours|rev|cut -d ' ' -f 1|rev
<roylez_> happyaron: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67c4f635tw6dcelmutgavj.jpg
<mengfei> 今天在淘宝上看了龙芯电脑，就那性能卖得也太贵了，要是去了它的千位几百块我就买了
<cfy> roylez_: 真nb...
<roylez_> cfy: 我那acpi搞定了呢
<cfy> roylez_: 呵呵。恭喜呀
<roylez_> cfy: /etc/acpi/handler.sh里面几句多余的代码害我看log看了很久
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<RavenChan> roylez_, acpi怎么了？
<roylez_> RavenChan: 默认的没有定义音量键的acpi脚本
<lindows916> mengfei>> 几百块？NDS也不只這個價呀！
<RavenChan> roylez_, 我的也没有囧，音量我用alsactl+快捷键做的
<mengfei> atom就几百块
<MaskRay> 有人用过 freeSSHd 吗？
<mengfei> 那性能比atom差多了
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我用的amixer http://s2.kimag.es/share/73497680.png
 * roylez_ 吃饭去了
<NoIE> 我妈妈的电脑，奔腾4的CPU，i865G芯片组，集成显卡。
<NoIE> 运行屏保一段时间以后，系统就没有反应，是不是电脑老化了？
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<NoIE> 我妈妈的电脑，奔腾4的CPU，i865G芯片组，集成显卡。
<NoIE>  运行屏保一段时间以后，系统就没有反应，是不是电脑老化了？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 对，老化了，正如你妈妈年龄大了
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我妈妈很年轻。
<mengfei> 能运行就好的……
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<mengfei> 估计是系统问题
<MopperWhite> drazet: 昨晚谢谢啦！！
<drazet> MopperWhite, 哦 小case啦 看明白了么
<NoIE> mengfei: 是不是禁用屏幕保护就好了？或是换一个简单的屏幕保护？
<MopperWhite> drazet: *.h很纠结……
<mengfei> NoIE: 那我就不知道了，你试试
<RavenChan> roylez_, 口误口误，我也是amixer= =
<MopperWhite> drazet: 我才知道*a跟a[]一样……
<drazet> MopperWhite, 恩 是的 写法不一样而已 我习惯使用 *
<kenifanying> 请教下，debian lenny 怎样直接升级到squeeze?
<drazet> MopperWhite,  * 是更c语言的写法
<MopperWhite> drazet: 不过貌似很好用的样子……
<NoIE> 我现在将屏幕保护程序设置为黑屏，空闲时关闭显示器设为禁用。
<drazet> MopperWhite, 一样 都是传递一个指针进函数
<MopperWhite> drazet: 昨天晚上看得很纠结把几个.c合起来了…………………………
<RavenChan> drazet, 二维就不同了
<MopperWhite> drazet: 一直纠结void out到底怎么了……
<drazet> MopperWhite, .h文件是为了给其他模块提供外部借口的
<RavenChan> 囧，split 了
<MopperWhite> 大规模掉线？！
<drazet> r0bertz, 是的 不管是几维的 都是地址
<MopperWhite> drazet: 那36维数组就很方便了哈～
<drazet> MopperWhite, 啥36维啊
<MopperWhite> drazet: 一直觉得奇怪为啥总报错合着我把几个if跟else搞错了……
<drazet> 晕死
<MopperWhite> drazet: 36维数组……
<drazet> MopperWhite, 为毛用那么多的维度？ 实际使用的时候3维就已经很多了
 * drazet 吃饭去鸟~~~
<MopperWhite> drazet: 蛋疼……
<MopperWhite> drazet: 用数组写树状图……
<MopperWhite> drazet: 概率啊之类的……
<kenifanying> 诶，有没用debian的呀？帮帮忙，怎么从lenny直接升级到squeeze呀？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 36维就算全是2*都要几T内存啊喂！
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我忽略了……
<pangyu> 哎，gtalk问题多多啊
<MopperWhite> ？
<pangyu> 通话有噪音
<MopperWhite> 呃……
<pangyu> 而且pidgin不能跟网页版的视频
<MopperWhite> 刚才掉线咋回事？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 自己google ，net split
<happyaron> kenifanying: 改源，然后aptitude full-upgrade
<MopperWhite> drazet: asp.net Split分割字符串的方法_实用技巧_脚本之家
<MopperWhite> drazet: VB.NET Split String Examples - [ 翻译此页 ]
<MopperWhite> drazet: 我无语……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: asp.net Split分割字符串的方法_实用技巧_脚本之家
<MopperWhite> VB.NET Split String Examples - [ 翻译此页 ] 19:16
<MopperWhite>  我无语……
<kenifanying> happpyaron,谢谢哈，我试试……
<RavenChan> Mopphttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetspliterWhite,
<RavenChan> Mopphttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetspliterWhite,
<RavenChan> = =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, google出来第一个就是
<happyaron> kenifanying: 升级死了别怪我。。。虽然按说不该出问题。
<kenifanying> 我虚拟机里面用，没问题
<kenifanying> 外面用着fedora呢
<kenifanying> 只是想看看squeeze咋样
<caleb-> kenifanying: 还没出呢
<kenifanying> 想换用debian,但是squeeze快成stable了，不想安装lenny后没几天又得升级到squeeze
<kenifanying> happyaron,没反应……
<kenifanying> 改源后要不要像yum 一样makecache之类的?
<kenifanying> caleb-,什么还没出？
<MopperWhite> 网络断裂……
<kenifanying> 另外再问问，用debian的都用stable,testing,还是sid? 桌面的……
<happyaron> kenifanying: 改源，aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<kenifanying> 改完了，aptitude update 跟aptitude full-upgrade就几个软件包，没反应，我再看看。。。
<mengfei> 没怎么用过aptitude，我是用apt的，apt-get dist-upgrade,从lenny升级到sid，一大堆问题，
<kenifanying> 诶，是我源的设置问题
<kenifanying> mengfei，你现在用sid?
<mengfei> 用ubuntu得了，我也是在虚拟机里试的，
<mengfei> 重装lenny了
<kenifanying> 我想回家安装lenny,但怕没几天squeeze就出来了……
<mengfei> 到时再装呗
<kenifanying> 备份资料啥的很麻烦的说。。。
<mengfei> 我目前只是在虚拟机里用debian，系统本身两台电脑分别用ubuntu,arch
<mengfei> 我经常做备份的，经常性的把资料都保存到外置硬盘里，前些天还重装了一次系统
<cece> 非诚勿扰！
<kenifanying> #debian的人很好玩，只要提ubuntu,直接告诉你请到#ubuntu去
<RavenChan> kenifanying, debian的人也BS ubuntu么。。。。
<mengfei> 也就小半天功夫
<caleb-> mengfei: 跨两版本升级问题很多的
<kenifanying> 没钱买移动硬盘呀……一个8G的usb,还不是很方便
<caleb-> mengfei: 应该先 lenny - > squeeze
<caleb-> kenifanying: 很多人用 sid 当桌面的
<kenifanying> RavenChan,不过我觉得这种对ubuntu一概不理的态度会让人觉得很傲慢无理……
<caleb-> 桌面用 debian stable 纯属自虐
<Kandu> kenifanying: 因為 ubuntu 確實很奇怪
<kenifanying> sid感觉咋样？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 本来就是不同的 distro
<caleb-> kenifanying: 在 gentoo 问 arch 难道不会请你到 #arch?
<mengfei> 我用1T的硬盘做备份根存资料，目前用了600G
<Kandu> kenifanying: lenny 是去年 11.27 發布的，應該不會很快出發布 squeeze
<mengfei> 我lenny升级完之后就重装系统了，问题多多……
<kenifanying> 怎么说呢，好比grub2的问题，ubuntu,debian相通的呀，干嘛不说说嘛？
<caleb-> Kandu: 那是 5.0.7
<kenifanying> Kandu,不是09年，九月份？
<caleb-> kenifanying: 不相通啊
<kenifanying> 诶，....
<caleb-> Lenny 是 2009/2/14 情人节发布
<kenifanying> caleb-，sid会不会经常的crash?
<caleb-> 估计 squeeze 也差不多情人节前后
<caleb-> kenifanying: 看人了，有人说会，有人说不会
<wujie> 各位好
<vmlinz> kenifanying: 不会的
<kenifanying> 你用的呢？
<Kandu> caleb-, kenifanying: 唔，我錯了
<RavenChan> kenifanying, caleb- arch用户无压力= =
<vmlinz> sqeeze要出了？
<kenifanying> 快出了
<kenifanying> 代码已经冻结了
<caleb-> RavenChan: arch 常有人抱怨 crash 的
<vmlinz> 哦，那快了
<RavenChan> caleb-, 我就是这个意思= =
<vmlinz> arch的包文档都好少
<kenifanying> 希望在2月前能出来最好……
<ofan> caleb-: 基本都是X相关的
<caleb-> Number concerning the next release: 77 <- 可能不到情人节就出了
<ofan> crash
<kenifanying> vmlinz，文档最好的话用gentoo，LFS
<Kandu> vmlinz: 這是 arch 的打包原則了：減少文檔
<RavenChan> caleb-, 不过我自己还没遇到过
<vmlinz> Kandu， kenifanying：哦
<kenifanying> debian lenny当中文档也不多
<caleb-> 我觉得遇到问题的多半是太久没更新，然后基本功又不够
<kenifanying> vim的帮助文档都不带
<vmlinz> 。。。
<caleb-> 天天更新，基本没遇过大问题
<caleb-> 累积一堆更新容易出毛病
<kenifanying> caleb,你是sid用户？
<ofan> arch必须常更新
<vmlinz> gentoo要是经常升级好废机器
<caleb-> kenifanying: 以前长期用 sid, 七八年了
<kenifanying> 诶，现在？
<RavenChan> caleb-, 老人啊...
<kenifanying> 前辈了……
<vmlinz> 呵呵
<caleb-> 主要是出毛病要会处里
<MaskRay> 不带文档不是挺好的，系统干净
<caleb-> 只会 update ; upgrade 的不能用 sid
<kenifanying> sid经常是哪方面的毛病？能举个例子不？
<vmlinz> 没网就不好了
 * RavenChan 非常讨厌debian系打碎包的做法
 * RavenChan 非常非常
<vmlinz> sid可能出依赖问题
 * MaskRay 赞同
 * Kandu 贊同
 * ofan 跟风赞同.
<vmlinz> 他们的policy是严格执行的。。。
<RavenChan> vmlinz, 。。。
<caleb-> 可以装个基本系统，用 lxc 切换不同 distro 玩
<wujie> macubuntu好古怪
<MaskRay> lxc 是什么？
<caleb-> http://lxc.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: lxc Linux Containers
<kenifanying> 还不如用虚拟机
<kenifanying> 坏了也没事
<caleb-> kenifanying: lxc 比虚拟机更爽
<kenifanying> 没试过……
<ofan> 不如搞128G内存，16CPU,32个屏幕，跑虚拟机来的爽。。
<kenifanying> ofan,诶，pc机这个不实际吧？
<vmlinz> ofan: 。。
<ofan> kenifanying: 夸张手法。。
<vmlinz> 有人在用emacs24没，cedet整合得怎么样了？
<vmlinz> 23.2里面的cedet和cvs的好多不一样
<kenifanying> ofan,很多服务器恐怕也没这么强的配置……
<ofan> kenifanying: 服务器上百G内存很正常
<MaskRay> vmlinz: emacs 用户？
<kenifanying> 嘿嘿……不是很清楚，我随便扯着……
<Use-Firefox> l
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> -i 119.233.178.104
<RavenChan> 话说為什麼一般是要在一个服务器上跑好多虚拟机？
<RavenChan> 有具体的好处么
<ofan> 节约吧
<ofan> 省钱
<RavenChan> 為什麼能节约？
<ofan> 省电
<Kandu> RavenChan: 例如 vps 供應商
<ofan> 省空间
<RavenChan> Kandu, 除了vps就不用这么做了？
<Kandu> ofan: 一般情況下，不值得吧
 * Use-Firefox Read UbuntuStory # \e9nd，都没有了。。。
<ofan> Kandu: 什么不值得
<caleb-> RavenChan: 一台主机只跑一个服务十分浪费啊
<ofan> 虚拟机也比较灵活
<Kandu> ofan: 用了虛擬機，很多資源就用在“虛擬化”上了
<caleb-> Kandu: 错
<Kandu> ofan: 不如直接這台機器跑很多服務
<ofan> Kandu: 硬件配合
<RavenChan> caleb-, 如果能完全利用的话就不浪费了不是，不能的话就同时跑多个服务就行了，為什麼要虚拟机呢？
<kenifanying> 问下，xen跟VirtualBox虚拟化技术有什么区别？
<ofan> RavenChan: 完全利用的话 那随时都有可能宕机了。。。
<caleb-> 虚拟机有很多实体机做不到的好处，比如 snapshow/实时转移
<caleb-> 虚拟机有很多实体机做不到的好处，比如 snapshot/实时转移
<caleb-> 动态改硬件配置
<caleb-> zero boottime
<caleb-> 好处多多
<RavenChan> caleb-, 这样啊= =不懂
<Kandu> caleb-: 有哪些壞處呢？
<RavenChan> caleb-, 实时转移是什么？
<caleb-> Kandu: 效能当然比不上真机
<MopperWhite> 问下C语言咋读取文件啊？
<caleb-> RavenChan: 比如某真机(快)坏了，上面的虚拟机可以实时转移到另一台真机上
<Kandu> caleb-: 唔，那具體用不用虛擬機還得看需求了
<Kandu> caleb-: 多謝答疑解惑
<caleb-> Kandu: 这年头除非是要用到超级电脑级的运算才用真机，不然虚拟机方便多了
<caleb-> 前阵子有两组牛人用家用电脑打破 pi 位数世界纪录，当然就用真机
<caleb-> 电脑不如人，还用虚拟的就傻了
<caleb-> 做网路服务器，虚拟的都快到不行了，没必要用真机
<Kandu> 唔
<caleb-> virtualbox 的官方论坛就是用 virtualbox 虚拟机
<vmlinz> MaskRay: 恩，用了一年多了
<RavenChan> caleb-, 那不如让服务器再多跑一些服务？
<caleb-> RavenChan: 没那么多服务好跑啊
<RavenChan> caleb-, 那用虚拟机不也一样有浪费的？
<caleb-> 虚拟机的 隔离/安全性 也是一个使用的因素
<caleb-> 被黑了只要关掉虚拟机就好，完全不会痛
<caleb-> RavenChan: 电脑没有不浪费的
<caleb-> RavenChan: CPU / RAM / I/O 全都是浪费
<caleb-> 绝大部份的时候连 50% 都没用到
 * edison0354 二手G3  1100收贵不？
<huangg> edison0354: 什么手机，看配置
<edison0354> huangg: htc hero^
<edison0354> huangg: ……
<vmlinz> edison0354: 不贵吧，g3挺给力的
<RavenChan> caleb-, 好吧我觉得我以后需要它的时候自然就能理解了
<caleb-> RavenChan: 装个 virtualbox 就能理解了
<RavenChan> caleb-, 那只有我想在linux里跑win的时候囧
<drazet> edison0354, 好便宜啊 我买的时候2300多 半年多前
<huangg> edison0354: 什么配置的阿  还行的应该
<edison0354> drazet: 二手……
<edison0354> huangg: 额，G3   HTC版
<drazet> edison0354, 5折了
<edison0354> drazet: 6折
<huangg> edison0354: 知道是hero，但是不知道hero的配置是多少
<huangg> drazet: 停产了吗？
<drazet> huangg, 不知道啊
<edison0354> huangg: 我也没注意……
<huangg> 我看出来蛮久了
<drazet> huangg, 我用着挺好的 正准备写几个小应用玩呢
<huangg> edison0354: 性价比比较高的可以看看前段时间很火的中兴的v880，前提是有英国的朋友
<edison0354> huangg: 无视了……
<edison0354> huangg: 是android不？
<alvin_rxg> 那些国产 android 开源了不？
<edison0354> huangg: 你知道现在G2卖多少不？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 不
<huangg> edison0354: 是，价格我就不知道了，没怎么关注过htc  ，，g2 很早了吧
<edison0354> huangg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 哎，它里边有监控你都不知道
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 干嘛要用官方那个ROM？
<gebjgd> 自己上angstrom linux
<gebjgd> 不就行了
<gebjgd> 非要用什么android
<gebjgd> 而且自己可以上arm ubuntu 或者debian啥的
<drazet> ä¹°Iphone
<MopperWhite> C怎么读入多行含空格文件？
<drazet> iphone的用户体验确实很棒
<drazet> scanf() 库函数
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 学生么= =
<drazet> fscanf
<drazet> fscanf()库函数  google之
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 嗯，业余玩编程，待会儿写作业……
<cece> 摩托
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 去弄本书来看吧
<caleb-> gebjgd: android 之外的开源产品打电话发短信多有问题
<caleb-> gebjgd: 如果不打电话不发短信，倒是很好用
<gebjgd> caleb-< 所以我只会考虑mid
<caleb-> meamo 还可以，不过不开发了
<caleb-> openmoko 就是一杯具
<gebjgd> caleb-< 电话用250人民币的索爱
<huangg> gebjgd: 什么手机可以刷arm ubuntu?
<caleb-> s/meamo/maemo/
<gebjgd> huangg< 看cpu架构
<gebjgd> huangg< google
<huangg> gebjgd: 我是说手机的型号- -
<gebjgd> huangg< 我不考虑手机
<gDD> huangg: HTC HD2
<huangg> gebjgd: 配置要求不很高了？
<gebjgd> huangg< 早就和你说了
<huangg> gebjgd: è´µ
<gebjgd> huangg< 只考虑mid
<gebjgd> huangg< 只考虑mid
<gebjgd> huangg< 没有手机功能
<huangg> gebjgd: 还以为你只要1k5的
<gebjgd> huangg< 1k5的有阿
<gebjgd> huangg< 智器
<MopperWhite> 一个文件的结尾一定是'\0‘吗？
<gebjgd> huangg< 但是耗电量太大
<caleb-> 智器++
<gDD> 听说智器只开放了SDK，对内核的修改不提供的
<gebjgd> 智器待机不行阿
<huangg> gebjgd: 你瞄上了什么没 推荐推荐，我想入只 玩wifi
<gebjgd> huangg< archos
<MopperWhite> 一个文件的结尾一定是'\0‘吗？
<huangg> gebjgd: 多少米
<gebjgd> huangg< 不过也是浮云。还是老老实实买电子书了
<gebjgd> huangg< 自己google
<RavenChan> gebjgd, 电子书+1
<gebjgd> mid那屏幕没有7寸，上网不爽
<gebjgd> 基本就是个悲剧
<gebjgd> 但是你要是拿个7寸的东西打电话
<gebjgd> 那就太拉风了
<caleb-> 拉风++
<ofan> 一阵风就刮飞了
<freeflying> caleb-: asus的eeenote如何
<caleb-> 好像还没卖？
<caleb-> 哦，卖了
<huangg> gebjgd: 你说吧
 * caleb- 对 asus 无爱
<freeflying> caleb-: 不过是tft的
<huangg> gebjgd: dell mini 有5吋吧
<caleb-> freeflying: kindle 口碑不错
<MopperWhite> 我编的程序段错误了……………………
 * huangg android 3.0貌似很给力，moto xoom
<gebjgd> huangg< 没钱。dell的东西垃圾
<if_else> 各位兄台，xorg 在debian 的那个软件包里面，谢谢，startx 这个命令哪？谢谢
<huangg> gebjgd: 没必要这样子吧- -
<gebjgd> huangg< 哪样子？
<gebjgd> huangg< 你有wifi的时候还用什么mid？
<gebjgd> huangg< 直接笔记本完了
<RavenChan> if_else, xinit
<huangg> 笔记本太大了
<huangg> gebjgd: 那你mid玩什么
<if_else> RavenChan: 兄台，xinit 这个命令也没有，我不知到要安装 x，要用那个软件包名，谢谢
<RavenChan> if_else, xinit这个包，你在包管理里面搜一下xinit
<kenifanying> if_else，你可以试试aptitude
<kenifanying> 直接打aptitude
<kenifanying> 然后开启的界面里面找
<if_else> RavenChan: 谢谢，我搜到了，不过，要安装 x ，主要是那个。xinit 可能只提供单一功能
<RavenChan> if_else, 会依赖的。。。。
<if_else> RavenChan: 谢谢兄台，有几个 xorg / xserver-xorg-core ，x 到底那个才是老大？不太熟，我试试？
<RavenChan> if_else, server是。。。
<if_else> RavenChan: 兄台，提示好像要安装好多驱动的？不会全安装吧
<RavenChan> if_else, 不知道，自己试试。。
<Alexander> hello
<^k^> Alexander, 好  20:57 
<gebjgd> huangg< 没mid
<huangg> gebjgd: 那你入mid打算玩什么
<gebjgd> huangg< 不入
<gebjgd> huangg< 准备上电子书
<huangg> gebjgd: 麻辣隔壁前段时间还嚷着mid呢
<huangg> gebjgd: 哪家的电子书
<huangg> gebjgd:会支持多点不？能上linux不？
<gebjgd> huangg< 我的要求是能看pdf就行
<gebjgd> huangg< mid没机会用阿
<gebjgd> huangg< 都有电脑的
<alvin_rxg> mid 是什么?
<huangg> alvin_rxg: 音频的一种格式
<huangg> gebjgd: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> huangg: ... 那多落后啊
<jiero> huangg:  mid = Mobile Internet Device
<huangg> jiero: 有种音频格式是.mid 老早老早以前的手机铃声
<freeflying> caleb-: 能让你专注看书
<edison0354> mid还是掌上电脑……
<edison0354> cfy: 你啥手机？
<cfy> edison0354: motorola zn5
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354: 干啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 想换爪机了
<edison0354> cfy: 我爪机已经坚挺了2年半了……
<cfy> edison0354: android?
<cfy> edison0354: iphone?
<edison0354> cfy: 买不起IP……
<edison0354> cfy: 必然机器人
<cfy> edison0354: 那，moto的andriod?
<alvin_rxg> 我的爪机已经4年了～
<cfy> edison0354: 单词怎么拼的？
<edison0354> cfy: android？
<edison0354> cfy: 啥单词？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 牛……
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我有爪机也就2年半
<cfy> edison0354: 就这个
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 考虑过段时间换块电池
<cfy> edison0354: 看我的btrfs
<cfy> edison0354: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/317571/
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我已经换过了，现在是第三块电池，前几天刚买的
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 什么机器，这么快换电池……
<cfy> edison0354: 爪机是啥？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 垃圾落鸡鸭……
<edison0354> cfy: 爪机，就是爪子上用的集器
<alvin_rxg> nokia 电池不错的呀
<edison0354> cfy: 机器
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂。。。。
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 可能是我比较费……
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<edison0354> cfy: 也就是手机……
<cfy> edison0354: .
<edison0354> cfy: grub能直接挂载btrfs的subvol做/?
<cfy> edison0354: boot是ext2
<edison0354> cfy: 额，kernel行后面那个root=
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。btrfs可以挂载subvolume的。我寒假试试
<edison0354> cfy: 每个subvol都有自己的uuid？
<cfy> edison0354: 对，聪明
<cfy> edison0354: 可以指定名字和id,如果subvol不在root下，那就得用id指定了。
<edison0354> cfy: 哦，那就可以了
<cfy> CPAN有GiB?!
<cfy> 额。。。。
<cfy> 真是弄不起。。
<cfy> 虽然我感觉我现在可以一点一点移动数据，然后从lvm->btrfs
<cfy> 不过算了。。。等我回家再搞。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 现在专心考试……
<edison0354> cfy: 不过我现在在砍价……
<cfy> edison0354: 没错。。。
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> cfy: 已经砍的体无完肤了……
<edison0354> cfy: 把G3砍到1100，G2砍到700……
<edison0354> cfy: 错了，650
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。不错。。
<huangg> edison0354: 翻新的？
<edison0354> huangg: 二手
<edison0354> huangg: 一朋友的……
<huangg> edison0354: 朋友还砍价，你真够朋友
<Kandu> edison0354: 朋友你都好意思這麼砍 -_-
<Mr_a> 求Twitter 有效API
<edison0354> huangg: ……真的砍的很狠吗……
<edison0354> huangg: 俩人一起砍的……
<edison0354> huangg: 其实是一网友……
<zdc> 请问除kde和fluxbox能设置程序启动时的默认位置和大小，还有什么桌面环境或窗口管理器能做到这一点呢，谁知道呢
<if_else> 各位，awesome 默认 ，如何打开终端，谢谢？急需 term + man 谢谢、
<MaskRay> if_else: mod4+enter
<if_else> MaskRay: 谢谢，兄台了，看 man 去了
<aBiNg> zdc: Fluxbox 中窗口管理有 remember 功能
<cfy> edison0354: 我想了下。数据的存储在lvm+squashfs+ext4好了。
<cfy> edison0354: write分区全部btrfs
<zdc> aBiNg: Fluxbox很优秀，只是可定制的少，我想知道是不是fvwm可以设定
<aBiNg> cfy: 还要 squashfs 啊，什么神器？:P
<zdc> 请问除kde和fluxbox能设置程序启动时的默认位置和大小，还有什么桌面环境或窗口管理器能做到这一点呢，谁知道呢
<cfy> aBiNg: 压缩，只读分区。而且速度挺快
<aBiNg> cfy: 是
<cfy> aBiNg: 用作嵌入式和数据存储
<cfy> aBiNg: 我理解错你意思了。。。。。
<cfy> aBiNg: 我在优化呢XD
<aBiNg> android 中有用到，但是结果是人感觉不到的快..
<aBiNg> cfy: 我问在给什么神器优化啊？ lol
<zdc> xman ,xterm引标准的x程序可以用-geometry设定，stardict呢，怎么记忆窗口的位置和大小
<cfy> aBiNg: 我的notebook.....
<aBiNg> zdc: remember 功能不能满足么？
<aBiNg> cfy: 有点小 bt 了。XD
<MaskRay> sawfish 可以，我就是指定几个窗口最大化，当平铺用的
<cfy> aBiNg: :)
<aBiNg> zdc: 别 flux 了，openbox 吧。三年 flux 转 一年 open 用户的建议。:P
<aBiNg> 哦，openbox 我不知道如何指定位置与大小。据我所知，这大概是 flux 唯一强的地方..
<zdc> aBiNg: fluxbox的remember功能很明显的列在标题栏菜单中，它能很好的满足记忆窗口大小和位置的需要，但，它可定制的东西太少了
<caleb-> 换个 WM 就好了
<caleb-> 没必要死守啊
<aBiNg> 直接折腾 fvwm 吧。 zdc
<zdc> aBiNg: 我只折腾出怎样用fvwm设定启动时的位置了，没找到怎样设定程序在启动时的大小
<alvin_rxg> aBiNg: MoveResizeTo
<zdc> aBiNg: -geometry参数不是每个程序都有的
<aBiNg> zdc: 对 fvwm 一无所知..
<gebjgd> zdc< 上fvwm
<gebjgd> zdc< http://www.fvwmforums.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2712&start=0
<zdc> alvin_rxg: fvwm?
<alvin_rxg> zdc: openbox
<gebjgd> zdc< DestroyFunc SavePositionFunc
<gebjgd> AddToFunc   SavePositionFunc
<gebjgd> + I ThisWindow (FvwmScript) PipeRead `sed 's/^.*WindowPosition.*$/WindowPosition $[w.x] $[w.y]/' /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name] > /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]_new && mv /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]_new /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]`
<alvin_rxg> 肏，一堆人都不看文档的
<NoIE> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20110109/106280.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 1.3.11 发布_LinuxEden-Linux伊甸园
<zdc> alvin_rxg: openbox 得下载很多程序，才能有个样子，它连个taskbar都没有
<drazet> E17现在能装了么
<alvin_rxg> zdc: 不重要
<aBiNg> zdc: 偏见
<zdc> alvin_rxg: aBiNg :openbox没用过，可定制性强否？
<alvin_rxg> zdc: 强不强的依据是什么？
<caleb-> WM 太多，都不知道各家特色了
<beforeraining> 大家好，我电脑上有一个sda14分区，挂载后显示是85GB文件系统，可是却只有74GB的可用空间，这是怎么回事啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< http://kapihospital.de/?ref=bgde
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 一起搞阿
<aBiNg> zdc: AFAIK, openbox > fluxbox
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: x_X
<zdc> alvin_rxg: 可扩展性和控制的精度
<caleb-> beforeraining: (85000000000/1073741824)*95%
<alvin_rxg> zdc: 扩展不知道要扩展什么。控制，对应 window 的控制都有
<caleb-> beforeraining: ext 系列默认预留 5% 给 poweruser 用
<caleb-> beforeraining: 一般 user 只能用 95%
<beforeraining> caleb-: 这样啊，我格式化的是ext4
<zdc> alvin_rxg: 比如说remember 窗口的大小和位置？
<caleb-> beforeraining: su / sudo 可以用那 5%
<beforeraining> caleb-: 但是95%也不是74GB啊，应该是80GB啊
<alvin_rxg> zdc: 这个不清楚，一段时间没用了
<gebjgd> zdc< 用fvwm
<caleb-> beforeraining: 看我刚贴的算式
<gebjgd> zdc< 刚才给你的网址都有配置了
<zdc> gebjgd: 不知道怎样设定启动时程序窗口的大小
<beforeraining> caleb-: 不好意思，刚接触linux，看不太懂你的算式……
<zdc> gebjgd: 用fvwm怎样才能设定呢
<gebjgd> zdc< http://www.fvwmforums.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2712&start=0
<gebjgd> zdc< http://www.fvwmforums.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2712&start=0
<gebjgd> zdc< http://www.fvwmforums.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2712&start=0
<gebjgd> zdc< http://www.fvwmforums.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2712&start=0
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<zdc> gebjgd: 好像只有位置的设定吧
<gebjgd> zdc< 你好好看行么？
<zdc> gebjgd: 别急，正看呢
<gebjgd> zdc< 那你就别急着乱发言
<zdc> gebjgd: 是领导，您老先忙着，我正学着了
<beforeraining> caleb-: (85000000000/1073741824)*95%是怎么回事啊？
<zdc> gebjgd: 是这句吗 ：Style $[w.class] PositionPlacement $[w.x] $[w.y], StartsOnPage $[desk.n] $[page.nx] $[page.ny]
<zdc> gebjgd: 在吗
<gebjgd> zdc< dunno
<zdc> gebjgd: 看你呢，不愿意教我了不是
<NoIE> 位于 www.linux.org 的服务器响应时间过长。
<gebjgd> zdc< 看我干吗。我又不用fvwm
<zdc> gebjgd: 我是说，这一句不就是：Style "app" PositionPlacement x y,StartsOnPage desk page x y.吗。不就是个位置吗，还是没有大小啊
<gebjgd> + I ThisWindow (FvwmScript) PipeRead `sed 's/^.*WindowPosition.*$/WindowPosition $[w.x] $[w.y]/' /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name] > /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]_new && mv /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]_new /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]`
<gebjgd> zdc< 自己看最后一条
 * drazet 碎覚
<yunfan> 呵呵 买了个dreamhost合租空间账户 带ssh
<yunfan> 赚大了
<beforeraining> 大家好，我电脑上有一个sda14分区，挂载后显示是85GB文件系统，可是却只有74GB的可用空间，这是怎么回事啊？
<yunfan> 那机器8核的 有gcc
<yunfan> 内存也好大
<NoIE> 我的硬盘分区，总数834.2GiB，空闲398.0G
<NoIE> iB，可用355.6GiB。
<beforeraining> NoIE: 这么多是被什么东西占用了啊？
<NoIE> beforeraining: 我正在研究。
 * NoIE 注册: 	2008-06-23 15:19
 * NoIE 发贴总数: 	1563
 * NoIE [所有帖子的 0.07% / 每天 1.68 篇帖子]
 * NoIE 我真的发过那么多的帖子吗？
<^k^> NoIE:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<beforeraining> NoIE: 我打开这个分区，只有一个lost+found，没有其实东西啊……
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
 * lai_shua_ping 希望大家看看我的NICK……
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 这个机器上连redis都可以跑起来
<lai_shua_ping> 我心情不好……
<yunfan> 内存都要让我吃光
<lai_shua_ping> 我想发泄……
<lai_shua_ping> 我想刷屏……
<alvin_rxg> lai_shua_ping: 找个女人就好
<yunfan> lai_shua_ping: just do it
<lai_shua_ping> 就这样……
<NoIE> Ext2/Ext3 缺省保留 5% 硬盘空间供系统管理员工作之用。设定保留空间大小可以使用 mke2fs/mkfs.ext2/mkfs.ext3/mkfs 的选项 -m percentage，例如要档案系统保留 12% 的空间，可以使用： fs.ext2 -m 12 /dev/sdb5
<lai_shua_ping> 作业写不完……
<lai_shua_ping> do it?
<yunfan> lai_shua_ping: 那就别写了被
<yunfan> 我从小就是写不完就不写了
<lai_shua_ping> 会被老师骂……
<NoIE> nick：1. 刻痕;裂口2. <非正>监狱3. 状况良好/不佳；身体健康/不好
<yunfan> 骂又不会死
<yunfan> 你看这个几个管理员 哪个不经常被骂  不都活得好好的
 * yunfan 躲进龟壳成一统，管他春夏与秋冬  是吧 哈皮
 * NoIE 篡改原诗
 * yunfan 和尚改得 我改不得？
<edison0354>  yunfan我写不完就抄
<edison0354> yunfan: 有时候懒的写也抄
<yunfan> edison0354: 我都懒得抄了
<edison0354> yunfan: 会被骂的……
<yunfan> edison0354: 骂又不掉肉
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<lai_shua_ping> 开刷～
<edison0354> lai_shua_ping: ……
<edison0354> lai_shua_ping: 你的ID够牛……
<lai_shua_ping> 欢迎你光临IRC学堂。在这里我们将将你训练成为一名合格的聊天客。包括各层次的操作命令和技巧。本学堂采用ChinaChat 2.2.1-VW-CR（聊天室的服务器软件）为基础进行教学。  IRC是“Internet Relay Chat”的缩写。IRC 是网络上的即时交谈工具。是目前风靡全球的聊天办法。相比于bbs来说，它有着更直观，友好的界面，在这里你可ä»
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> 来刷屏的……
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> 欢迎你光临IRC学堂。在这里我们将将你训练成为一名合格的聊天客。包括各层次的操作命令和技巧。本学堂采用ChinaChat 2.2.1-VW-CR（聊天室的服务器软件）为基础进行教学。
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> IRC是“Internet Relay Chat”的缩写。IRC 是网络上的即时交谈工具。是目前风靡全球的聊天办法。相比于bbs来说，它有着更直观，友好的界面，在这里你可以畅所欲言、而且可以表现动作化，是故使众多的网虫们留连忘返。
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> IRC分为多种级别。本文等级介绍并非在所有的服务器通用的，只是按照irc的惯例称号，由于目前很多服务器是按数字来分等级的,不过无论是多少数字等级，其权限均表达在下面的等级区分中。
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> 基本词汇释义   USER   VOP  UOP  AOP  SOP   FOUNDER   IRCOP
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> ADMIN   个人模式 房间模式
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> 基本词汇释义 下面介绍几个IRC名词：
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> NICKNAME  (或nick) 昵称。在命令中可以表示你本人或者其他聊天客。
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> #CHANNEL  (或#chan) 频道、聊天室房间名字。房间名字前面一定要加 # 符号。
<^k^> Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lai_shua_ping> ？！
<lai_shua_ping> 怎么这么多……
<lai_shua_ping> 欢迎你光临IRC学堂。在这里我们将将你训练成为一名合格的聊天客。包括各层次的操作命令和技巧。本学堂采用ChinaChat 2.2.1-VW-CR（聊天室的服务器软件）为基础进行教学。  IRC是“Internet Relay Chat”的缩写。IRC 是网络上的即时交谈工具。是目前风靡全球的聊天办法。相比于bbs来说，它有着更直观，友好的界面，在这里你可ä»
<lai_shua_ping> 欢迎你光临IRC学堂。在这里我们将将你训练成为一名合格的聊天客。包括各层次的操作命令和技巧。本学堂采用ChinaChat 2.2.1-VW-CR（聊天室的服务器软件）为基础进行教学。  IRC是“Internet Relay Chat”的缩写。IRC 是网络上的即时交谈工具。是目前风靡全球的聊天办法。相比于bbs来说，它有着更直观，友好的界面，在这里你可ä»
<lai_shua_ping> 算了……
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> 在任何窗口输入这个命令，但事先你要先有/pass 密码，这样你的名字处于： This user has enabled nick kill enforce.
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> /ns ghost  nick  pass   杀掉你本人进程中断而停留服务器的名字或别人侵犯你的名字专用权时使用。
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> 例如: /ns ghost  hijack   rfrfrjk3>
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> /list  列出所有的房间列表
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> /channel   这个命令需要在房间的大厅执行,它将打开一个房间的对话框,里面有标题设置栏,办(ban)列表,和房间模式.
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> /join   加入房间.
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> /part   退出房间.
<Ye_Lai_Shua_Ping> /part 退出语    附加退出语并退出房间.
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 这个上面还可以跑nginx
<MopperWhite> 什么状况……
<MopperWhite> 为啥每次进来就一大堆***加入聊天室……
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 你很囧
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 咋了？
<MopperWhite> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 为啥每次进来就一大堆***加入聊天室……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 咋了？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 没咋……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 这难道是***敏感词？！
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 没啊
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 那你刚才……
<edison0354> MopperWhite: **才是
<edison0354> MopperWhite: **=咪咪:-D
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 你是说***、**、和**吗？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 晕了……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: OGC？
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 啥是OGC？
<MopperWhite> edison0354:  横过来看
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 没看出来
<MopperWhite> edison0354:  O是人头
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: C是脚
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 是我邪恶了还是你很邪恶？
<MopperWhite> edison0354: G的上下是手
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 中间是……
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 果然是你很邪恶……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 告诉我的同学更邪恶
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 最邪恶的是伪基百科
<NoIE> 各位，我把/home分区格式化了，有救吗？
<xiaoy> http://linux.deepin.org/10.12
<^k^> ⇪ title: Deepin 10.12 正式版发布了 | Linux Deepin
<edison0354> NoIE: 有一定的可能有
<NoIE> edison0354: 谢谢。
<edison0354> NoIE: 我啥也没说啊……
<NoIE> 我是用mkfs.ext4格式化的。
<edison0354> NoIE: 我不清楚，只是理论上是有一定的可能有救的
<johann> 你们在说啥子？
<NoIE> 我把/home分区格式化了。
<johann> NoIE: 不是吧，这个有点悲剧哦
<NoIE> 那个分区有800G。
<johann> NoIE: 算你狠，那要怎么办呢？
<NoIE> 正在搜索救命的稻草。
<yunfan> screen怎么切出几个窗口区域来
<johann> 怎么切
<johann> ?
<MaskRay> screen vsplit 要打补丁的，debian 系似乎默认有
<yunfan> http://geek86.dyndns.org:9000/
<johann> NoIE: 我一般把重要文件都加一个a选项的
<yunfan> 访问下看看速度如何
<yunfan> 我自己起的nginx
<yunfan> 还可以上redis 哈哈
<NoIE> johann: 什么意思？
<seeueye> ;'
<johann> NoIE: 我一般在重要的文件上用chattr + a让它只能append，root都删不掉
<johann> NoIE: 就是不晓得可不可以格式化
<johann> :-)
<NoIE> johann: 我还为重要的文件做了硬链接，不过这次是格式化了。
<johann> NoIE: 呵呵，没加s选项都可以用工具回复的啊
<johann> yunfan: hello world
<NoIE> 为什么mkfs命令没有警示信息？
<johann> mkfs
<johann> 我还没用
<NoIE> 早知道以前多用用mkfs，我就不会在关键的时候想不起来它是格式化的命令了。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<edison0354> NoIE: 你没事干用这命令干啥？
<NoIE> 记得以前学dos的时候，学的第一个命令是time，第二个是dir，第三个就是format了。
<edison0354> NoIE: 表示第一次听说dos的time……
<NoIE> http://wiki.debian.org.hk/.../Format_disk_as_Ext2,_Ext3_or_Ext4
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<NoIE> 我浏览了这个页面，页面上说用mkfs的。
<NoIE> 我搜索 “ext4 保留空间 %5“ ，然后谷歌就返回了这个页面。
<NoIE> 返回的结果上还有一个“直接跳到“保留空间“”的链接。
<NoIE> 我点了，然后就直接跳到那个页面的中间部分。
<NoIE> 页面的顶端和底端都提到了mkfs是格式化的命令，但是我没看到。
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 链接里边的三个点是什么？
<yazi> quit
<yunfan> 找不到一个提权可用的
<yunfan> 倒是发现我这个系统 那个 full-nelson的演示可以过
<happyaron> 谁用过飞信插件？
<venmos> 不好用
<edison0354> happyaron: 做了？
<happyaron> venmos: 验证码是怎么办的？
<happyaron> edison0354: 做了，但是只能在pidgin用，验证码没找到可移植的办法。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 坐等牛人移植到adium
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在想把验证码处理好，那么adium和empathy直接就可以用。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 那pidgin是怎么验证码的？
<happyaron> edison0354: 用gtk写的验证码界面
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，插件也能验证码啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是这样的话adium和emathy就无法载入插件
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<happyaron> 如果把插件保存下来，用户自己打开，会不会很傻？
<edison0354> happyaron: 没懂
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥意思？
<venmos> 你说的是adium?
<happyaron> 如果遇到要输验证码的时侯，程序把验证码图片保存下来提示用户去看，看完了输入进来，会不会傻？
<happyaron> venmos: 不是
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩……
<happyaron> venmos: 在做一个libpurple插件，如果实现好了可以给pidgin/empathy/adium用。
<venmos> 我一直搞不明白 为什么国内的xx
<venmos> 都喜欢搞个验证码
<edison0354> happyaron: 是因为多一个窗口的问题还是因为GTK的问题？
<happyaron> edison0354: libpurple限定只能用几个gtk函数
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是要加载一个图片就必须超出那几个了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> happyaron: 不能破解验证码吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我记得网页验证码好象是能破的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不能
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是网页的协议
<happyaron> 和飞信客户端一样的协议。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我的火狐浏览器老是会死几秒钟
<gebjgd> pangyu< 没遇到过阿
<pangyu> gebjgd: 难道又是kde的问题？
<edison0354> happyaron: 对了
<edison0354> happyaron: 11.04的全局菜单，对非GTK支持好吗?
<gebjgd> pangyu< kubuntu的问题吧
<gebjgd> edison0354< gtk only
<happyaron> edison0354: dunno
<edison0354> gebjgd: 囧
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个词啥意思？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 可能，再忍忍，换
<yunfan> ls |grep -E ".*{10,}{10,}{10,}{10,}{10,}"
<happyaron> edison0354: don't know
<edison0354> happyaron: 中英结合……
<gebjgd> pangyu< 早就应该换
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我记得当年骗我上贼船的也是你
<gebjgd> pangyu< 我是告诉你kde比gnome好看
<gebjgd> pangyu< 但是没告诉你，让你用kubuntu
<gebjgd> pangyu< 是你说的。反正你需求少。凑合用
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我很恨的。。。
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: 换 opensuse 吧， firefox 有对 qt 进行优化的
<pangyu> alvin_rxg: 不用kde了
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那就早点换系统
<happyaron> edison0354: 这可不是结合的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 好
<gebjgd> pangyu< 推荐arch
<gebjgd> pangyu< 或者debian
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你在推销了……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你是啥？
<gebjgd> edison0354< 自己ctcp
<edison0354> gebjgd: 啥是ctcp？
<gebjgd> edison0354< google
<edison0354> gebjgd: 谷不出来……
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: /help ctcp
<edison0354>  /help ctcp
<tone_> cccc
<tone_>  /msg NickServ help
<roylez_> freeflying: http://jandan.net/2011/01/09/firehero.html
<Kandu> .lm _myke 因為它本來就是用 sysvinit 的。不是從 bsd 類的 /etc/rc 開始而是從 sysvinit 的 /etc/inittab 開始。然後再 source /etc/rc.conf。只是風格是類 bsd
<o0> Kandu: _myke 将会在下次进入 #ubuntu-cn 时得到你给他/她的留言： 因為它本來就是用 sysvinit 的。不是從 bsd 類的 /etc/rc 開始而是從 sysvinit 的 /etc/inittab 開始。然後再 source /etc/rc.conf。只是風格是類 bsd
<alvin_rxg> o=
<alvin_rxg> o0:
<gebjgd> .lm alvin_rxg 好
<FrankLv> Hi
<^k^> FrankLv, 好  01:14 
<FrankLv> 我缺 PyYAML  不知道 apt-get装哪个包
<FrankLv> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: PyYAML
<pangyu> gebjgd: openbox下你qt程序的外观怎么样？
 * FrankLv easy_install PyYAML 搞定了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 也是openbox的windeco
<pangyu> gebjgd: 看起来和gtk的是一样的罗？
<gebjgd> pangyu< 恩
<alvin_rxg> pangyu: qtconfig 调整
<pangyu> alvin_rxg: qtconfig 有时候没用。我skype的字体就模糊
<alvin_rxg> 字体模糊 fonts...
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你又开始折腾？
<pangyu> 木有
<pangyu> 暂时不折腾
<gebjgd> pangyu< 你可以直接上archbang
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我可以自己来
<pangyu> gebjgd: arch我装过很多次了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那就上咯
<pangyu> gebjgd: 现在没时间啊，论文
<gebjgd> pangyu< 论文写的怎么样
<pangyu> 还挺顺利的
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那就行了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 还要打工
<gebjgd> pangyu< 给叫兽？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不是直接给教授，是外面公司和学校的合作项目
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我就混一下，网页维护工作
<gebjgd> pangyu< 那就行了。多好阿。有钱挣
<pangyu> 忙啊
<gebjgd> pangyu< 忙不好
<gebjgd> ？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 好
<pangyu> gebjgd: 但是没时间搞电脑玩了
<gebjgd> pangyu< 一天的事
<gebjgd> pangyu< 以后就不用搞了
<pangyu> ge
<pangyu> gebjgd: 但愿
<gzjjrp> 有人在么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我刚刚知道amsn需要snack
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看了 生化危机4， 真无聊……竟然还有续集……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 没意思
<alvin_rxg> 就期待它的续集吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< pps上的？
<alvin_rxg> yp
<^k^>  06:11
<fennng> ?
<fennng> ???
<fennng> ?????????
<fennng> you ren ma
<fennng> opera -> utf8, how?
<dell640m> test
<^k^> dell640m, ....  07:22 
<xiaoy> fennng, View > Encoding > Unicode > UTF-8
<dell640m> ^k^: morning
<dell640m> ^k^: 猴子猴子几点了
<fennng> xiaoy: no, I mean the chat
<fennng> ???????
<fennng> ?????
<fennng> ?????????, ???????????
<fennng> 再来
<fennng> 可以了。。。耶！！
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-02
<wuhezhong-jn-sd-> help
<wuhezhong-jn-sd-> 火狐9就是好用啊
<snugglecat> wuhezhong-jn-sd-, 说说有哪些改进的地方
<snugglecat> wuhezhong-jn-sd-, 速度更快? 更方便???
<wuhezhong-jn-sd-> snugglecat, 相比之前的版本来说
<snugglecat> 对啊， 9有什么特色
<snugglecat> wuhezhong-jn-sd-, 对啊， 9有什么特色
<wuhezhong-jn-sd-> 你没用么
<wuhezhong-jn-sd-> snugglecat, 你现在用的不是9么
<snugglecat> 不是， 是8
<wuhezhong-jn-sd-> snugglecat, 8也行 我之前一直用的是7  所以感觉好多了
<snugglecat> o
<Guest65970> hi guys
<alpha080_back> hh
<alpha080_back> nobody?
<snugglecat> alpha080_back, 干嘛你的名字是 root? 你在超级用户环境那????
<mayli> d
<alpha080_back> can t see chinese now
<alpha080_back> because i am installing gentoo
<mayli> alpha080_back: 不折腾会死星人
<alpha080_back> i cant see what u say
<alpha080_back> no chiese fonts now
<alpha080_back> compile kde...
<jlzhang> 有用git的同学么？
<jlzhang> 公司里电脑和自己的笔记本上维护同一个源码库，一般用什么命令。
<byzantium> d??????????  ? ?      ?         ?            ? .gvfs
<byzantium> d??????????  ? ?      ?         ?            ? 。gvfs
<byzantium> 这个是啥意思阿
<mayli> jlzhang: github pull/push
<byzantium> 那个。是原先的.
<byzantium> 隐藏的
<byzantium> 我root权限还不能打开它  这个是什么文件亚
<byzantium> 有人在吗
<jlzhang> mayli: 我不想用github
<mayli> byzantium: gvfs 默认的挂载点，例如natulas里的sftp什么的
<mayli> jlzhang: google code?
<jlzhang> mayli: 不可公开的私人代码
<byzantium> 就是看启动了那些守护进程用什么命令亚
<mayli> jlzhang: 如果没有防火墙，而且获得许可的话，可以用git/ssh方式
<byzantium> 是不是mkdconfig
<byzantium> 不是太记得*config了
<jlzhang> mayli: 我也准备用git/ssh
<jlzhang> mayli: 已经google到了一本git快速入门。
<jlzhang> mayli: 有不懂了再找你
<mayli> jlzhang: 如果不用git的话，免费的hg.io提供私有代码托管，或者有钱买github私有服务
<jlzhang> mayli: 实在不放心放第三方服务器上……
<mayli> jlzhang: hg.io 还好，我有一些代码在上面。
<byzantium> 有知道的不 呵呵
<mayli> jlzhang: byzantium ps
<jlzhang> mayli: 好的，有机会我试试，谢谢推荐～
<byzantium> 不是的
<byzantium> 那个是看进程的把
<byzantium> mayli, 就是有个 *config的
<mayli> byzantium: 你继续想。。。*config 长的就不像看进程的。。。
<byzantium> 奥
<byzantium> 呵呵
<ofan_> bitbucket.org
<ofan_> 支持git免费仓库
<ofan_> 私有的
<soiamso> ofan_: 那个bug 2.3.7才被修复
<ofan_> 晕
<ofan_> soiamso: 刷机吧
<soiamso> ofan_: 内核源码是有的，但是不知道怎样编到CM7上
<ofan_> 用编译好的
<LOL_> alpha080_back: 大师您在
<LOL_> 今天天气也不好
<soiamso> ofan_: 感觉android 对微软的服务有偏好，exchange pptp ...
<ofan_> 是因为用户多
<ofan_> ios也支持exchange,pptp
<LOL_> soiamso: 求能在android上用的vpn
<soiamso> LOL_: openvpn
<ofan_> pptp还是用的最多
<soiamso> LOL_: 要不刷到2.3.7以上，手机版版本号, 3.x是从什么时候开始就不知道了
<soiamso> ofan_: 你现在刷到什么版本了？
<LOL_> soiamso: 从code.google.com下了个ssh tunnul 给自带德浏览器配置了ssh,发现还是没能翻墙
<LOL_> soiamso: cpu低的能刷到2.3吗？
<alpha080_back> 129 of 144
<soiamso> LOL_: 能阿，只要有驱动
<LOL_> soiamso: 在考虑要不要刷机
<Atrix> The authenticity of host '127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)' can't be established
<LOL_> soiamso: 关键是手机太垃圾，cpu才500+m
<yappy> ls
<Atrix> RSA key fingerprint is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<yappy> ls
<Atrix> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<Atrix> 怎么回事啊
<ofan_> soiamso: 3.2.1 ,还有一个2.3
<soiamso> ofan_ 2.3.6还有昨天那个问题 2.3.7就没有了
<ofan> soiamso: 我手机2.3.3的cm7 rom，没问题
<ofan> 也显示有MPPE 128-bit stateless compression enabled
<soiamso> ofan: 看来就只是 stateless 的时候有问题
<ofan> 估计是驱动的问题
<soiamso> ofan: 也就是CM  把这个bug自己补了，google把这个bug放在那里两年
<ofan> 额
<yappy> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> rm
<ofan> cm会修内核？
<namoamtabuddha> 谁现在用weechat
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: :(
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,你是谁，，
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么会问这个问题
<ofan> namoamtabuddha: 我
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,你不高兴不要找我，，我会奉劝你去 自杀的
<soiamso> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=4706
<namoamtabuddha> irc: TLS handshake failed
<soiamso> 刚好两年一点不吹
<namoamtabuddha> ofan irc: TLS handshake failed 怎么解决
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 我高兴得很
<ofan> 看下ssl设置
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 好吧，， 庆贺你 乐极生悲
<ofan> 多半是证书的问题
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 有个ssl on, 设置port是7000, 还有那个ssl_dhkey_size是1024
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 是weechat的FAQ上写的那样，我看下我的软件版本
<alpha080> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 02 日 星期一 11:54:43
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 0.3.2
<yappy> 我写了个下围棋的人工智能程序
<ofan> namoamtabuddha: 看服务器，irc.server.freenode.ssl_verify = off
<namoamtabuddha> yappy: Orz
<ofan> 有的是1024,有的是2048
<soiamso> ofan 既然这个有专利问题，google何不坦然提供openvpn .......
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 那个FAQ说freenode是1024
<yappy> namoamtabuddha: 为何orz
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 我改成2048还是失败
<alpha080> Vs gnugo,and?
<ofan> soiamso: openvpn要起daemon
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 关闭verify是不是会有安全问题
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 我会下一点，，但是不懂怎么计算数目和输赢
<ofan> namoamtabuddha: 证书只能针对一个域名
<alpha080> Who will win?your program or gnugo?
<ofan> 其子域名都不包括
<ofan> 一般是为了省钱
<yappy> alpha080: 没和gnugo下过，因为决心一定要超过它，不屑和它下
<namoamtabuddha> ofan你一直是把verify关闭的?
<namoamtabuddha> yappy: 怎么写的
<alpha080> And vs zen?
<namoamtabuddha> yappy: 估价函数
<ofan> namoamtabuddha: 不关闭，应该只能链接同一个地址
<yappy> namoamtabuddha: c++
<namoamtabuddha> yappy: 语言是外在的，我关心算法
<ofan> namoamtabuddha: 现在都是关闭的
<yappy> namoamtabuddha: 哦，好哇，你是内行
<namoamtabuddha> ofan: ?
<namoamtabuddha> yappy: 不是内行，只是搞过OI而已
<alpha080> Zen can defeat igs 6D now
<yappy> namoamtabuddha: oi 是啥
<namoamtabuddha> yappy: 问Google
<namoamtabuddha> ofan 我去查下我另外一台laptop的设置是怎样的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. yappy 你无视我，，：(
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 我在
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么事？前辈
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 我会下一点围棋，，但是不懂怎么计算数目和输赢
<snugglecat> 判断一个字符串非 xxx 开头的正则怎么写
<snugglecat> 忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,俺不是前辈，，，
<snugglecat> yappy, 他是前前辈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..也不是
<snugglecat> yappy, 他是先人
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 你写的消息里yappy后不是冒号，在我这里不能黄显，所以注意不到
<snugglecat> 判断一个字符串非 xxx 开头的正则怎么写
<alpha080> I will win cyrusyxgtt..
<snugglecat> alpha080, what the win
<snugglecat> jj longer then CyrusYzGTt ???
<alpha080> 让你十子没难度
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,哦哦，，好吧，，
<snugglecat> 判断一个字符串非 xxx 开头的正则怎么写
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<alpha080> 围棋
<yappy> Olympiad in Informatics
<yappy> snugglecat: OI是这个吗
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ..你当然会赢。。。 我只会下一点，不会计算
<snugglecat> yappy, 不懂
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 好像是有点问题
<snugglecat> 判断一个字符串非 xxx 开头的正则怎么写
<yappy> snugglecat: 那你说的oi，你开一下金口会死吗
<namoamitabuddha> ^xxx
<yappy> snugglecat: 你说的oi是什么
<snugglecat> yappy, 我没开金口啊， 那不是我说的好么
<yappy> snugglecat: :):)
<snugglecat> 我啥时侯说过oi了
<alpha080> 不会算目跟不会下区别不大，作为成年人来说
<yappy> snugglecat: 错怪你鸟
<snugglecat> 那不是我的风格， 最多我会说 ooxx
<snugglecat> 我鸟不大
<alpha080> +1
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, ^xxxx??? 我要的是 非
<snugglecat> 不是 xxx 开头的
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 记得regexpr有否定逻辑的
<alpha080> 而且长度是随机值
<snugglecat> 字符我知道
<snugglecat> [^。。。】
<snugglecat> [^。。。]
<snugglecat> 但我要的是一个词
<alpha080> vkde还没编译完。。。
<snugglecat> 难不会是 ^[^a][^n][^a] 酱紫写吧
<namoamitabuddha> yappy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Olympiad_in_Informatics
<Stifler> ..............
<yappy> snugglecat: [^xX][^yY][^zZ].*
<snugglecat> 那太恶心了
<LOL_> 这都有人会写人工智能了，果然都是大师
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: 已经知道了
<alpha080> 137 144
<snugglecat> yappy, 有整个词非的么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 这里大师好多
<namoamitabuddha> 围棋写AI的确厉害
<yappy> snugglecat: 没有
<snugglecat> 那好吧，谢了 yappy
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，，所以 我要用仰慕的心态
<alpha080> 你好，我是忽悠大师。
<snugglecat> 我要瞻仰先人
 * knownbad 戴上像框
<knownbad> 我要纸钱
<yappy> 我想把我这个程序弄到gnu去，又信心不足，又没耐心写文档，英文也一般
<alpha080> 终于搞定了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你帮我把上次的 yum bugid 给 #fedora 的 <nirik>
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你帮我把上次的 yum bugid 给 #fedora 的 <nirik>
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你帮我把上次的 yum bugid 给 #fedora 的 <nirik>
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你戴上像框就一挂天安门城楼上的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...我得能找着啊
<yappy> 但是如果一个人慢慢弄，又时间不充足。已经停下三年没弄了。今天一运行，又激动起来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,哦
<yappy> 这种程序我是掖起藏起，还是开源呢？犹豫……
<alpha080> 这东西做的人不多吧。。
<yappy> 不多
<yappy> gnugo 才1.2M，我的已经4.4M了
<alpha080> 开源没太大帮助。估计
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,我曾经使用 java写的开源的 围棋程式
<yappy> alpha080: 为什么
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？有智能吗
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥名字
<namoamitabuddha> yappy: 你algo是从外面看见的还是自己设计的？
<alpha080> 没人参与。。
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: 100%自己代码
<namoamitabuddha> yappy: 我说algorithm
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 有，，上面还有好多 围棋BOT 下棋，也有高手，，而且是全世界的
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: BOT?
<yappy> 机器人
<yappy> robot?
<alpha080> 我觉得你该跟写zen的那些人联系下
<yappy> alpha080: 哦？zen?
<namoamitabuddha> yappy: 算法是自己设计的？
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: 是的，100％
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 嗯，，那里也有BOT而且有些下的比人好
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: 我花了三年时间写它，现在已经停工三年了
<alpha080> 在igs上下棋的机器人
<yappy> alpha080: 好，我搜搜看
<snugglecat> 我还是想知道 有没有更好的 非xxx开头 的正则
<ofan> 下棋的程序不一堆一堆的
<yappy> snugglecat: 你大概是希望xxx在正则里也连在一起？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,找到么 yum bugid么
<snugglecat> yappy, 例如我验证一字符串 非 http 开头怎么做
<yappy> snugglecat: ^[^h][^t]+[^p]
<snugglecat> yappy, 网上找到一个 (?!xyz) 的
<yappy> snugglecat: 想把http作为一个整体弄到正则里从逻辑上说不大可能，也许我错鸟……
<yappy> snugglecat: 这是什么语言？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=750192
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 750192 in yum "yum error when update" [High,Closed: cantfix]
<snugglecat> 就一举例
<snugglecat> yappy, http://www.jb51.net/article/25866.htm
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..嗯，，说了，，不过貌似没有用处。。
<snugglecat> 问题是 qt 只能 看 后非什么的
<snugglecat> ff(?!abc)  会检测ff开头但后面不是 abc 的
<snugglecat> qt不能检测前置的
<yappy> snugglecat: 你说的是什么语言里的正则
<snugglecat> 用的是 qt
<snugglecat> 貌似其他的都支持 (?!xyz)的前置判断。
<snugglecat> 好像要加个方向。 qt 正则太烂了
<LOL_> 自己实现不就行了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又到吃遗体的时间了
<ofan> snugglecat: ^\(http\)\@!.*
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..哦
<snugglecat> 概念有些混乱
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天中午吃什么的遗体？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..木有吃
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 动物的还是植物的
<snugglecat> ofan, '\'这个有啥用， 转义符??
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 你的java围棋叫什么名
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 不是我的，，
<snugglecat> ^(http)@!.* ????
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<yappy> snugglecat: ofan 好象说的是sed或vi 的正则吧
<snugglecat> o
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我去吃遗体大餐
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 香喷喷的遗体盛宴在等着我，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ laf
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: bye
<ubuntu> 大家好，
 * LOL_ is away
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 你是哪个版本的？
<ubuntu> 问下ubuntu11.10 64如何装BT下的安全软件
<ubuntu> 不会要下源码重编吧
<snugglecat> yappy, 找到了， 正确的是 (?<!http).*
<snugglecat> 前边非 http 的所有字符
<ofan> 这是perl的
<jlzhang> ubuntu: BT软件？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> qt 没有这做法， 我是用 qt 的
<ubuntu> jlzhang, 是的。
<ubuntu> jlzhang, 可以装么？
<snugglecat> qt 的只有 (?!..)
<ubuntu> backtrack5
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 不建议你玩，现在wpa的破不了。
<snugglecat> 难道我只得 ^[^h][^t]{2}[^p]了????
<ubuntu> jlzhang, 不会啊。
<ubuntu> 可以破啊
<snugglecat> 那太恶心了
<ubuntu> 现在我在搞 chinanet-*** 看看能不能破。
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 字典穷举破解wpa
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 这个信号是电信用的无线猫吧？
<ubuntu> jlzhang, 嗯嗯，
<ubuntu> 用MDK3 T掉对方
<ubuntu> 然后再捕其数码
<ubuntu> 据
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 别说了，这都是当年玩剩下的……
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 纯粹浪费时间。
<ubuntu> 嗯，但是有成功的，
<ubuntu> jlzhang, 总得让我试试吧，呵呵
<ubuntu> jlzhang, 有什么经验分享下，
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 破解这个无线猫，字典要求字母数字混合的。
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 即使你破解了，连到这个无线猫，还是需要得到pppoe的用户名和密码才能通过他的无线猫上网。
<ubuntu> 嗯，嗯，全套我都有呵呵
<ubuntu> jlzhang,
<luffy> :/TIME
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 8核电脑的话，你可以试试。
<ubuntu> PPPOE是明文传输的哦
<ubuntu> 报文分析下
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就是说还是木有用，，
<ubuntu> 哎，不是在做嘛，总得时间
<ubuntu> 一口能吃出个胖子么
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 蛇 能吃，，
<snugglecat> 能吃出金三胖
<snugglecat> 毛二胖
<ubuntu> snugglecat, ~~!
<snugglecat> 毛二胖和金三胖 像不像俩兄弟
<snugglecat> yappy, 你说的那个部队
<snugglecat> yappy, 你说的那个不对
<snugglecat> 走了
<snugglecat> 怎么用正则写 非 "anon 开头的" 表达式
<snugglecat> 怎么用正则写 "非anon 开头的" 表达式 不用 (?<!)这个， 我用的是 qt， 不支持反向 (?!)的
<snugglecat> 我能想到的是 ^([^a]|a[^n]|an[^o]|ano[^n]).*
<MaskRay> grep -v '^aron'
<snugglecat> 太’恶心了
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 非 anon
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 非 anon 开头
<MaskRay> snugglecat: !~ /^aron/
<snugglecat> 等等
<snugglecat> 我看看
<snugglecat> !~这个是啥意思
<snugglecat> MaskRay, !~这个是啥意思
<MaskRay> 求纯ipv6可用的ipv4代理
<MaskRay> 求自动添加 .sixxs.org 的 firefox plugin
<snugglecat> MaskRay, !~这个是啥意思
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 不匹配的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<MaskRay> 求 4in6 proxy
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: thu用ipv6?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: redirector?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM4MzQzNzQ4.html
<ubuntu> 问大家一下，我在ubuntu11.10加入backtrac5 64位源，提示什么找不到
<ubuntu> deb http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/64 revolution main microverse non-free testing
<ubuntu> deb http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/all revolution main microverse non-free testing
<ubuntu> deb http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/source revolution main microverse non-free testing
<ubuntu> 大家看下这个源有问题不
<luffy> 哪个？
<ubuntu> ？
<ubuntu> W: 无法下载 http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/64/dists/revolution/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ubuntu> 这是提示
<ubuntu> 如何解决哦
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: debian?
<ubuntu> ubuntu11.10
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha,
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 没用过, 不清楚. 不过觉得你的地址好像不对. testing放在最后好像不应该的
<snugglecat> 我明白了
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 但目录结构就这样啊
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/backtrack/
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 是, 最后的testing好像是不需要的
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: ustc那个服务器就是ftp.cn.debian.org
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 这个没有出错，出错的是main
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 我明明改成64位的地址了
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, deb http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/64 revolution main microverse non-free testing
<ubuntu> deb http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/all revolution main microverse non-free testing
<ubuntu> deb http://mirror.edu.backtrack-cn.org/backtrack/source revolution main microverse non-free testing
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 哦, 32位和64位不是想改就能改的
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 你在命令行里面敲一下 arch, 看下stdout
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, x86_64
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 4
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 哦
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 那现在改了没有问题了吧
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 我帮你找找wiki啥的
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, thank you very much!!
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: deb http://ftp.cn.debian.org/ubuntu/ oneiric  main universe restricted multiverse
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 试试看
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 说下意思
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, 我要用的是backtrack5源哦
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: backtrace是啥
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, backtrack5集成好多攻防工具的ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 哦, hacker?
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu: 那我就不清楚了
<ubuntu> namoamitabuddha, thanks
<MaskRay> 没意思，就默认软件差别
<pocoyo> ubuntu: bt5 有多大？
<jlzhang> ubuntu: 你直接下个bt5，iso文件，然后重启GRUB引导这个ISO就可以了！
<jlzhang> 别在ubuntu里面搞。
<pocoyo> jlzhang: bt5.iso 多大个？
<namoamitabuddha> backtrack 算是 ubuntu 的 backports?
<namoamitabuddha> debian backports 里面软件不多
<namoamitabuddha> 我跑的还是vim 7.2
<jlzhang> pocoyo: 不到1G。
<pocoyo> jlzhang: 都整这么大 原来bt3 才不到700M。 grub 怎么个引导iso法？
<jlzhang> pocoyo: 大概思路是提取vmlinuz、initrd.gz之类的，引导的时候加参数让grub找到这个iso。
<soiamso1> pocoyo: isohybrid ?
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: debian?
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我不想用virtualbox了，想要试试更高效的kvm，但是我应该选择qemu还是qemu-kvm呢? 我的cpu是支持VT的.
<pocoyo> soiamso1: ok.
<jlzhang> 以前aircrack-ng出来的时候，我的无线网卡都还不支持，最后还是打了补丁，重编译才开始玩这些折腾时间的玩意的……
<soiamso1> pocoyo: 什么ok ?
<pocoyo> soiamso1: 你跟我说的是啥？
<jlzhang> 不说了，玩bt都是菜鸟，有空去看看aircrack-ng.org
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 你说的那个vmlinuz, initrd.gz是debian?
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: iso里面提出出来的。
<yappy> zen 在 kgs 上叫什么？
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 那个不一定能引导吧
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 至少debian distro要另外下载hd-media的
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 主要是那个vmlinuz不一定支持读iso
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: 很多linux系的发行版都支持硬盘引导ISO，不一定是Debian。
<namoamitabuddha> yappy: 你的AI能和什么水平的人下
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 需要特制
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: 我确定一定以及肯定能引导过，一个朋友我帮他弄过。
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: 目前只和我下，前50步天下无双
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 问题是, 不是每个发行版都支持这样.
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 而且, 不一定要引导iso吧, 其实很多发行版支持从某个目录构建基本系统的
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: 我们说的不是bt5么？
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 哦
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: 后面的我还没完善。注意，它仅仅从几十局棋谱学习，就前50步象模象样了。
<yappy> namoamitabuddha: zen 在kgs上也叫zen吗
<namoamitabuddha> yappy: 我没下过
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: 这种方式最方便，如果你能找到更加方便的方法，请告知。
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 是建立在deb上的系统么? 那样支持debootstrap的吧
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: 我没玩过BT5……
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 哦, 你给别人搞iso启动是ubuntu?
<jlzhang> win系统，grub4dos
<jlzhang> namoamitabuddha: 不跟你扯了，忙事情去了。
<namoamitabuddha> jlzhang: 8
 * Kandu 希望瞻仰下 yappy 大神的 go engine
<soiamso> Kandu:  ...
<yappy> Kandu: 如何瞻仰
<Kandu> yappy: 比如技術介紹，算法說明，帶註釋的源碼等等
<yappy> Kandu: 没有文档，暂时没办法。不知道能不能搭个服务器什么的在线体验？
<MaskRay> yappy: 什么棋？
<yappy> Kandu: 把它弄成cgi
<yappy> MaskRay: 围棋
<yappy> Kandu: 要做的事情还有很多。文档、GTP接口、更完美的sgf树，等等。
<yappy> Kandu: 只是今天想起这个花费了我三年时间的东西，想择机再继续。
<MaskRay> google 的链接为什么是被 google.com 重定向的，如何获取原始的
<tenzu> 阿当今天没戴帽子?
<Kandu> 那只能以後看咯
<yappy> Kandu: 是
<MaskRay> yappy: 求链接
<yappy> MaskRay: 什么链接
<MaskRay> yappy: 你的go
<yappy> MaskRay: 我只是说“不知道能不能……服务器……在线体验”，还没开始弄。
<MaskRay> yappy: 有没有source或者executable
<yappy> MaskRay: 有
<yappy> MaskRay: 你对此似乎很感兴趣？几段了你
<MaskRay> yappy: 没段数，只是对棋类和算法感兴趣。。
<yappy> oh, yeah
<yappy> MaskRay: 围棋不一样。如果对棋本身不熟悉，算法就难以深入
<cfy> 奇怪。为啥不自动进#ubuntu-cn了。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> tenzu_: 腾腾
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> tusooa: 点点
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<cfy> ee不在啊
<tusooa> cfy: hello
<cfy> tusooa: 点点好
<tusooa> <tusooa> cfy: hello
<cfy> tusooa: <tusooa> <tusooa> cfy: hello
<tusooa> ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 你发情了？
<cfy> pocoyo: .....
<cfy> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc0NzE1NDk2.html
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问kvm 可以把虚拟安装的系统装在本地硬盘上吗? 像这样 kvm -hda /dev/sda4 -boot d -cdrom winxp.iso
<Kandu> cfy: 媛媛
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我是运行起来了，但是不知道有没有潜在的问题。而且我是用sudo权限来执行的。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<tenzu_> cfy: ??
<MaskRay> 求ipv4-in-ipv6 tunnel broker...
<kevinyoung> hi all
<cfy> ofan: 你的vpn，ipv6能用么？
<GodFox_> 应该是hi everyone
<kevinyoung> GodFox_: hi all
<atwood1> hi
<GodFox_> vpn不能使用l2tp协议
<kevinyoung> 好久没来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗨哦
<kevinyoung> 这里没ubuntu热闹啊
<roylez_> cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI2ODE4NzI4.html
<cfy> roylez_: 飞过去
<roylez_> cfy: 伏特加真是好东西啊
<roylez_> cfy: A flying machine...
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<kevinyoung> 没淫了？
<atwood1> new to irc
<luguanNO1> hello,
<atwood1> hi
<atwood1> have you guys ever used archer linux?
<luguanNO1> i'm a debian fans
<atwood1> actually i am not very clear about debian
<atwood1> many of my friends tell me archer is perfect.
<luguanNO1> Only debian surpport GNU/hurd
<pocoyo> luguanNO1: arch 貌似也有。
<luguanNO1> atwood1:are you Chinese?
<atwood1> yep. but i haven't installed the input method
<atwood1> my ubuntu is now running on virtualbox
<luguanNO1> so i want type Chinglish
<atwood1> ok~ go ahead
<jiero> luguanNO1: feel free doing it, until  ban
<luguanNO1> pocoyo:arch 有正式版的hurd放出没
<jiero> pocoyo: bios升级都那么麻烦，不知道 sudo 和 sudo su会有那么大区别。另外，现在我引号不能打出来。。。键盘设置错了？
<atwood1> luganNO1: er. what's hurd?
<jiero> atwood1: its linux replacement
<luguanNO1> hurd才是真正的GNU的内核，linux是暂用品
<jiero> 鹿港、
<jiero> Evanescence: 新年快乐
<luguanNO1> linux是单内核，hurd是微内核
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<Evanescence> 新年快乐
<Evanescence> jiero: 干啥呢, 沙兮不利
<jiero> Evanescence: 去公园，被堵路，修路。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额, 你还会去公园啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我不是窄男阿。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我喜欢无人的地方。
<luguanNO1> 公园？免费的人都多
<byzantium> http://www.sopcast.com/chlist.xml
<byzantium> 谁有这个的xml阿
<byzantium> 我打不开链接亚
<yappy> 感觉fedora下的声音老出问题，有的程序声音正常，有的不正常，不知道从何下手去解决。
<Evanescence> 是啊
<yappy> 咋个办
<jiero> yappy:  fedora 还有不少不带固件的呢。
<jiero> yappy: 自己定制内核。。。
<yappy> jiero: 定制内核……好可怕的事
<jiero> yappy: 可能你用的某些程序不支持把。
<jiero> yappy: 什么程序不行？
<jiero> 看到一个可怕的：我看了一篇文章，说的是大多数实验室都会特意招收一个无能、智障、白痴、脑残的学生。只是为了鼓舞实验室的士气，好让其他学生在遇到研究瓶颈时依旧信心满满奋勇向前。真是可笑！！我环顾实验室，没有发现任何一个同学符合这种描述！！”
<yappy> jiero: 都不知道不支持什么。openjdk的声音无，电视盒的声音无（不过这个曲线解决了），skype的自己的声音含糊。
<atwood1> jiero:which university?
<jiero> yappy: 。。。果然。。。那些。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 那个人是你？？
<jiero> atwood1: 什么？
<jiero> atwood1: 不是我，我只是转的。
<atwood1> hahaha ... sorry
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 随意看到的。我说看到的。。。
<yappy> jiero: 出个主意
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 唉～～明白，，不会伤到你的自尊心的
<atwood1> I just tried to apt-get fcitx. and:
<atwood1> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<atwood1> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 没人白痴认为自己白痴？
<atwood1> anyone can help?
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ..好吧，，我是 白痴，， 这样，你的说法就不是论断
<cfy> jiero: 可怜的孩子
<eataix> atwood1: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 rm -fr 么
<zhan> 这人明显没有 root 就去 apt 了
<atwood1> seems okay. (im just a newbie
<atwood1> zhan: isn't  adding the  "sudo" a way of root?
<yappy> 好似 linux 有两个东西不能碰，那叫一个乱：字体、声音
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我都碰过，，
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 那请教一下，如何处理有些程序不发声或含糊的问题？
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 那请教一下，如何处理有些程序“不发声或含糊”的问题？有些程序又正常。为什么？怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,，，重装 alsa pulseaudio
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 我已重装过，没变化。
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 google linux audio,,或者下载 linux代码看 doc里面的修改
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: omg, 不现实，一定是毫无头绪。
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 那就不清楚了，， 我这里声音出了点问题，，自己修复不了，，重启就恢复
<pocoyo> jiero: 可怜的孩子
<jiero> cfy: 好了阿，吃烤肉
<jiero> pocoyo: 抱抱
<jiero> yappy: java的，非开源的，麻烦。
<cfy> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 玩 hammerfight
<yappy> jiero: java-openjdk　是开源的
<jiero> yappy: 所以逗号阿
<jiero> cfy: cfy是啥？
<yappy> jiero: java-openjdk 的声音不正常，才麻烦。用sun-java正常，但我不想用。
<cfy> jiero: ...
<jiero> yappy: 放 bug。另外，用orcale java搞出来的，openjdk不能正常用——不算啥特别的吧。
<yappy> 有个usb有时能认，有时不认，fedora 疯了吗？真打算投入 ubuntu 的怀抱了！
<jiero> cfy: 发现 weechat。。。竟然也是不认中文短句的。。。
<jiero> cfy: 用哪个好呢？
<cfy> jiero: erc
<zypeh> jiero, linux下有什么好游戏像teeworld那样卡通风格游戏啊？
<jiero> zypeh:  humble indie bundle 一堆？
<zypeh> jiero, 没钱啊
<jiero> zypeh: lemmingballz免费的。
<zypeh> jiero, 查查看
<jiero> zypeh: ￥7都没？
<jiero> zypeh: 你太失败了。。。别玩了。
<zypeh> jiero, ……
<Patrick_DJ> 16:17:00
<jiero> zypeh:  beret
<jiero> zypeh: hedgewars
<zypeh> jiero, 这玩过了
<zypeh> jiero, 没关系
<jiero> zypeh:
<jiero> Nikki and the Robots
<jiero> zypeh:
<jiero> Zep's Dreamland
<zypeh> jiero, Nikki and the Robots 看起来不错
<jiero> zypeh: wow
<jiero> cfy: 说吧？
<jiero> cfy: 讨厌。
<jiero> cfy: 我不用 emacs。
<zypeh> jiero, linux下有什么好游戏像teeworld那样卡通风格的在线游戏游戏吗？
<cfy> jiero: .
<jiero> zypeh: openclonk openlierox
<jiero> zypeh: 还有买不起的某个。忘记名字了
<atwood> 问一个比较幼稚的问题，ubuntu在哪里可以设置开机自动启动的？
<jiero> atwood: gnome？
<atwood> 额 其实由于在virtualbox里面 11.04不过同学跟我说gnome没有了
<pocoyo> atwood: 我也找不到 了。原来有个叫 startup 程序的。 现在不知道跑哪儿去了。
<pocoyo> atwood: ~/.config/autostart 里面手动新建文件。
<jiero> atwood: 问unity，搜
<jiero> pocoyo: 影响其他桌面
<atwood> 嗯  我试试
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 发现买个显卡要比买台电脑都贵。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 找 ee赞助
<zypeh> 其实样样都贵
 * jiero 通报最新的消息 原价$25 的 Raspberry Pi，被炒到了 700欧元。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你手工做个然后卖就好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 额，，好吧，，你要我 手抄的 道德经 么，，
<cfy> jiero: ...
<byzantium> 查找rpm的网站是什么来者  呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> rpmfind
<CyrusYzGTt> rpmsearch
<eataix> jiero: 不是1500英镑吗?
<namoamitabuddha> Learn you a Haskell for great good 推荐的 Haskell 是否是这本书?
<cfy> ....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没事。。。。你还在挑书啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: maskray 提示可以打印
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥书不能打印？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 所以我打算挑一本比较精简的, 否则打印困难
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 太多打印起来不方便, 你不算算rmb的啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 小钱吧，如果学习到的话
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 0.1一张啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我打过的。好基本呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你们那里便宜......
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你那呢？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: real world haskell
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://book.360buy.com/10042575.html
<cfy> ￥64.80（74折）
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个是纸头版本的?
<cfy> 额，售完了。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 去图书馆借嘛
<cfy> 我不信上海图书馆没有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 没的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我上次去过
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 前天
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我去找好几本书, 都没
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 图书馆可以关门大吉了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不过现在发现不需要去了, 在家里网上也能查是否有书
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。。。，我查了，嘉兴有本lisp的。。haskell同没有
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 学校图书馆到有haskell
<cfy> erlang也有
<cfy> lisp倒是没有
<eataix> namoamitabuddha: 为什么学haskell?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://www.amazon.cn/Learn-You-a-Haskell-for-Great-Good-A-Beginner-s-Guide-Lipovaca-Miran
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://www.amazon.cn/Learn-You-a-Haskell-for-Great-Good-A-Beginner-s-Guide-Lipovaca-Miran/dp/1593272839/
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这本好
<cfy> Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!: A Beginner's Guide [平装]
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我刚才就说道这本
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那你可以买咯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你往上翻log
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 多少Money?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 是有点贵
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 他是国外版权的, 当然贵
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 原版嘛，你买台kindle,再下载pdf的嘛
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 让maskray借本，快递给你
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 便宜
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 他图书馆肯定有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有没有办法批处理成pdf
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 或者其他形式
<ofan> cfy: 支持
<ofan> cfy: 不过貌似我没设置AAA记录
<namoamitabuddha> eataix: 纯函数式语言
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<cfy> ofan: 哦。密码多少？我忘了。。
<ofan> cfy: ....我也忘了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就是几个htm -> pdf, 做的到么
<eataix> namoamitabuddha: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good和RWH我都看过. 如果只是学haskell的理论的话用Learn You a Haskell for Great Good那本就够了.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 应该可以，也可以直接打印html嘛
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有道理
<Stifler> real.
<namoamitabuddha> eataix: 还有一个动机是想为抽象的lambda-calculus学点具体的例子, 那样学起来稍微容易点
<jiero> 谁提示下如何向上翻页？终端下
<ofan> pageup pagedown
<jiero> ofan: 谢谢
<jiero> 我多么希望手机上有这个按键阿。。。
<cfy> jiero: menu
<jiero> cfy: 呀。我发现其实是有的。。。
<eataix> namoamitabuddha: labmda-calculus不是haskell的重点, 两本书都是随便提了一下. 学lambda-calculus可以看看sicp.
<namoamitabuddha> eataix: 是从lambda-calculus上面发展出来的东西
<NoIE> 问个关于 Python 的问题。
<namoamitabuddha> eataix: sicp打算放到后面
<NoIE> cameraSpace = (30,-30,20) ，我现在想把每一个元组的值都乘上 1.1 ，我该怎么做？
<namoamitabuddha> eataix: 有本书不知道你是否有
<namoamitabuddha> eataix: http://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Foundations-Programming-Systems/dp/020114462X
<NoIE> 问个关于 Python 的问题。
<NoIE> cameraSpace = (30,-30,20) ，我现在想把每一个元组的值都乘上 1.1 ，我该怎么做？
<eataix> namoamitabuddha: haskell的重点是type-class和monads. haskell的书里中一般只是在提到high-order function时讲讲lambda-calculus.
<Jagdwurst> 不会 lambda-calculus 的路过---
<zypeh> haskell函数库都很大啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 下雪没
 * cfy afk
<ofan> NoIE: map(lambda x: -x, cameraSpace)
<NoIE> ofan: 谢谢。
<NoIE> ofan: 我试试。
<ofan> NoIE: 看成乘以 -1了
<NoIE> ofan: 都好，我慢慢试。
<cap_sensitive> 关于 NerdCommenter （vim 的一个插件）的问题，为啥在 vim 里面直接:call NERDComment(0, "toggle")报错说“E117: Unknown function”？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 插件位置没放对吧
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 其他功能都正常
<Stifler> [][][]
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 要么就是函数名不对
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 如果不是直接暴露出来的，不能直接调用
<iGoogle> cfy: 今年估计没雪了
<cap_sensitive> ofan: "function! s:NERDComment(mode, type) range" 这是 plugin 里的定义，应该可以直接用呀
<ofan> cap_sensitive: s:开头的只能在当前文件内调用
<iGoogle> 2012年的第一天，魅族论坛一片欢天喜地，迎接MX首发。却陆续开始有M8用户发帖，反应自己的M8系统时间自动变成了1996年1月1日，而不是2012年1月1日。几乎所有M8无一例外，集体穿越。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 回到 香港回归前？？
<ofan> ...
<iGoogle> 恩。反动的M8
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 那就 刷爆 魅族 的 官网
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=359647&p=2599539#p2599539
<soiamso> iGoogle:  .
<soiamso> iGoogle: m8不是linux来的吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。你用过？
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 你的头像真爷们
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 我晕，看头像去了. 0_0
<jiero> ofan: 你头像看不懂啊。
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 像练健美的
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 可以这么理解。:)
<jiero> ofan: 我又装了 fedora，是小白，arch不会设置网络，又在网络设置那里卡住了。
<ofan> jiero: arch wiki
<Patrick_DJ> jiero: 设置网络只要在/etc/rc.conf里加个单词就行了。
<jiero> Patrick_DJ: 是吗。我在安装时不会搞。。。
<Patrick_DJ> jiero: 把"interface="替换成"interface=eth0"，其它的都不动。
<jiero> Patrick_DJ: 额。已经告诉我设置了。。。难道是伪劣的。
<Patrick_DJ> jiero: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<jiero> ofan: wiki不讲ttps://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28% │ eataix
<maya> 啦啦啦啦~
<Patrick_DJ> jiero: 0_0
<jiero> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_%28% │ eataix
<NoIE> ofan: 我试了一下，不符和我的要求。因为它生成的不是元组，是列表。
<maya> 吃饭咯~~~
<tone> 我来找我儿媳妇来类
<ofan> NoIE: tuple(map...)
<maya> 。。。。。
<NoIE> ofan: 之后我就不能使用 camera.setPos(self.chara.getPos()+gl.cameraSpace) 来设置摄像机的位置了。
<NoIE> ofan: 我再试试。
<ofan> NoIE: ..
<jiero> tone: 。。。儿媳妇？
<NoIE> ofan: 很好用，谢谢。
<jiero> NoIE: 游戏人生开始了？
<ofan> NoIE: 做此类计算，最好找个好用的矩阵计算库比较好
<NoIE> jiero: 恩，有时间就写两行。
<NoIE> ofan: 不会呀。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 行。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 这个是谁， 看得出来么
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BDB7exfn/v1quq.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<snugglecat> 老毛加梦露
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: :-P
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..有什么好推荐的，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 推荐什么
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,,prox理 呗
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 55 555 55 555  55 5 5 5 5 55 5 5 5 5 5 5
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是预报，雨夹雪么。。。
<snugglecat> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=55810 谁帮我看看这是什么回事， 上下文是 "为何死刑犯都围着围脖？" "看看以前的照片就知道了" 我看了还是不知道， 是觉得挺可怕的， 但看不出为什么
<snugglecat> 谁看出来怎么回事的帮我解释下
<luguanNO1> 长时间不说话是不是自动掉线
<snugglecat> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=55810 谁帮我看看这是什么回事， 上下文是 "为何死刑犯都围着围脖？" "看看以前的照片就知道了" 我看了还是不知道， 是觉得挺可怕的， 但看不出为什么
<snugglecat> 谁看出来怎么回事的帮我解释下
<snugglecat> 有人看出来了么
<cfy> googling...
<snugglecat> luguanNO1, 都在吃饭吧， 帮我看看那图片， 怎么回事
<luguanNO1> 网速不给力，正在等
<cfy> snugglecat: 毛巾里是隐绳，防止他们乱喊叫用的
<luguanNO1> 小偷每次偷盗后都现场大便，哇哈哈，
<atwood> -/whois atwood
<snugglecat> cfy, 知道了， 谢谢。
<snugglecat> 我无知了
<snugglecat> 原来我发的不是图片。
<foob> cfy: erc怎么不自动滚屏啊
<snugglecat> 哦， 那女的喉咙是绳子啊， 我还以为被割后的伤疤
<soiamso> snugglecat: 又有多少人是被冤枉的呢
<luguanNO1> 玛丽莲。梦泽东，你给的啥东东阿，没死刑犯阿
<cfy> foob: M-> 然后就有了
<cfy> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2351969.shtml
<cfy> 搜索 作者：枯树老鸭　回复日期：2011-12-31　20:50:46　 回复
<foob> cfy: 谢谢了
 * foob 吃饭ing.......
<snugglecat> luguanNO1, 有啊
<snugglecat> luguanNO1, 有啊 第 18 条 白毛巾
<luguanNO1> 哦，看到了，
<cfy> snugglecat: 张志新（1930å¹´12月5日－1975å¹´4月4日），女，天津人，因在文化大革命中批评对毛泽东的个人崇拜和极左而成为著名的持异议人士。她的监禁生涯从1969年到1975年一共持续了六年，直至被残酷处死。她后被平反，并被追认为烈士。张志新并不是反共人士，相反，她是忠实的共产党员。她认为毛泽东违背了马列主义。在监狱中，她仍然坚æ
<cfy> 　　张志新被割喉管，也成为那个时代最血淋淋的一个罪行。其实张志新并不是刑前第一个被割喉管的人。当时有许多犯人行刑前不是大声呼冤，就是高呼口号，这被认为影响极坏，于是辽宁公安局有人提出了这一“创举”，主持辽宁党政军全面工作的毛远新等当权人物同意了这一“捍卫毛泽东思想”的创造性的“新生事物”。
<luguanNO1> 那女的不是毛巾，是绳子
<snugglecat> cfy, :)
<snugglecat> luguanNO1, 上图是白毛巾， 下面是女的
<luguanNO1> snugglecat:应该是替身吧，不让他们说话，有的死刑犯是不能死的。只能找替身了。
<maya> 猫叔~
<snugglecat> 谢了 cfy
<snugglecat> maya, 怎么， 你也想做死刑犯?
<maya> 囧
<maya> 帮俺个忙吧~
<snugglecat> 啥
<maya> 帮俺找作业的答案  google
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 亲亲 爱爱
<snugglecat> maya, 找 CyrusYzGTt ， 他是热心的人
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 帮俺找答案
<NoIE> 要做死刑犯，我也要做杀掉几个官员之后才被捉的死刑犯。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 找啥 答案
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<maya> 作业的答案
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 啥作业，，啥题目
<luguanNO1> 天会亮的，JB阿，个个都在等，等到死都不会亮啦
<maya> 乃邮箱给我  我把图片发给你 你照着图片 提取关键词 然后去google到这道题 然后把答案以文本的形式或者直接把网址给我得了
<Stifler> ....
<snugglecat> maya, 你看他多热心。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<maya> snugglecat: 是呀是呀 乃猫叔呢~
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还等什么， 给他 email
<snugglecat> 我没读过高中啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ... (irc-nick) (at) (google的mail) (dot) com
<maya> 只要会“人肉”就成了。。。
<maya> 我囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你发了，，我才开 thunderbird,,木有发，我就不开。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚吃完遗体盛宴
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚一边去，，
<maya> 话说  那是啥。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..啥是啥？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 滚你妹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你个武大郎
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..说话不要 粗鲁 ，，有 女士在这，， 要斯文，，
<luguanNO1> NoIE:好样的，不过现在不是官员问题，而是思想，你干的了千千万万，还会有千千万万。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 雷鸟。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 文你妹
<maya> 请问还有人愿意帮我找吗
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那是 邮箱的客户端，，
<maya> 一共八张图片。。。。。
<zokr7et> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..你不要我了。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫。。。。。
<maya> 哈哈
<LOL_> zokr7et: 大婶，你来了
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/191344
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/191344
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/191344
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我发送啦~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，，等等，， 你也问问，别人
<zokr7et> LOL_: 大婶你妹
<NoIE> luguanNO1: 其实，我就说说而已。我还是想平平安安地出国。
<NoIE> 我家还有年迈老母。
<maya> 有木有人帮我找答案啊啊啊啊啊~
<NoIE> maya: 谷歌问答。
<LOL_> zokr7et: 。。。
<zokr7et> maya: 找什么？
<maya> NoIE: 这个真不能，，，，
<snugglecat> maya, 啥来的
<maya> NoIE: 这个真需要人工。。。
<NoIE> maya: 是中学作业吗？大学作业我不会。。。
<maya> zokr7et: 乃邮箱给我  我把图片发给你 你照着图片 提取关键词 然后去google到这道题 然后把答案以文本的形式或者直接把网址给我得了
<luguanNO1> NoIE:哈哈，人才都流走了，真的勇士还是要留下来。
<maya> snugglecat: 乃装傻啊。。。
<snugglecat> maya, 我看视频了啊
<maya> EN ....
<snugglecat> maya, http://imagebin.org/ 去那贴
<zokr7et> maya: 邮箱？ id@gmail.com 你看
<snugglecat> maya, 我就一初中读职中的家伙
<jiero> maya: 你做的，我高中后期都不懂。
<snugglecat> maya, http://imagebin.org/ 去那贴
<maya> 重么了。。。。。
<maya> 全窗口都是有我名字的黄黄的大字   一个一个来啊。。。。
<maya> 我觉得发邮箱比较好，，，，，
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<snugglecat> maya
<iGoogle> ？
<snugglecat> maya
<maya> 被T
<snugglecat> 够黄么
<iGoogle> kk 偷懒了？
<iGoogle> 小猫。你得瑟。
<snugglecat> iGoogle, maya 说不够黄， 我帮她弄黄点
<iGoogle> 咋一个op都没了
<snugglecat> :)
<maya> iGoogle: 是比方丈还方丈的人。。。。
<iGoogle> maya: 你啥客户端
<maya> pidgin
<iGoogle> 贴图会不。皮筋，不记得有黄色的nick高亮啊
<maya> 虽然高三了  我妈对我的不写作业 态度已经练就的很淡定啦。。。。
<iGoogle> webkit的主题？
<maya> iGoogle: 有nick的语句前的nick就是黄色加粗啊
<zokr7et> maya: 高三有作业？ 我的回忆中只有无尽的试卷
<maya> 放假就有咯。。。。
<snugglecat> 加长加粗
<maya> ，，，，，，，】】】
<maya> 猫叔  俺说正经的呢。。  呜呜呜
<iGoogle> maya: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=296204 去搞一个贴图的软件。irc需要的
<snugglecat> 不给你邮箱了么
<iGoogle> zokr7et: 9494
<LOL_> 阿当怎么不带帽子了
<iGoogle> 猫叔....  snugglecat 你升级了
<maya> iGoogle: 方丈的方丈等以后渡化我把  俺现在真心想把作业先搞完。。。
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 升了， 叔辈。 她叫谁都叔。 叫你该叫 i 叔
<iGoogle> 啥叫 方丈的方丈
<maya> 我先出去把校服拿回来 放在暖气片上烘一烘  不然明天不干诶
<maya> iGoogle: 乃猜啊~
<iGoogle> ～～
<snugglecat> 邪恶地想着校服
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 住持
<iGoogle> 难道00后。。
<snugglecat> 萝莉
<zxrlha> 有小loli在？
<iGoogle> 赶紧出照片。 maya
<snugglecat> 穿校服戴猫耳朵的萝莉
<zxrlha> maya，赶紧出猫耳loli的照片
<snugglecat> 穿校服戴猫耳朵兔尾巴的萝莉
<zxrlha> 越来越神奇了，干脆来个果照
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我会找的，，不过，根据我的记忆，这些都在 重点难点里有，， 还有 前 六年内的 试卷和考题
 * zokr7et 表示怪叔叔真多
<maya> 我不是要你们帮我做  是帮我google到原题  要网上的答案
<jiero> maya: 。。。
<flh> 大家新年好
 * maya 表示临行前各种设备都在充电。。  手电筒  mp3  手机。。。
<jiero> maya: 好孩子，做作业。
<zxrlha> 作业要自己做才行
<flh> 有事问事，有P就放
<Stifler> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ OK。。
<maya> zxrlha: 早就不过那种日子啦。。。。
<jiero> flh: 好吧。
<jiero> maya 恭喜，长大了。
 * maya 学一回猪猪  戴上眼罩扮看不见flh
<jiero> flh照片拿来。
<iGoogle> 优美的变色龙壁纸。 http://imagebin.org/191347
<maya> 囧
<maya> http://imagebin.org/191346
<maya> 貌似有点大。。。。。
<iGoogle> 这啥哦
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。你杂这么杂乱阿。
<jiero> iGoogle: 是作业题，小姑娘的。
<jiero> maya: 。。。语文阿。。。文字游戏，我告辞。
<maya> 这是个语文阅读题 题目是盗贼王小义  下面有问题  根据下面的问题和文中的语句 用类似人肉的方法 帮我找到原题 进而找到答案 然后把答案的网址发给我  乃们的明白》
<maya> ？
<maya> ^_^
<zokr7et> 好复杂
<zxrlha> 语文可怕，不会
<flh> jiero: 你玩什么啊？
<jiero> maya: 记得我当时是想到什么写什么。
<jiero> flh: weechat
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,,厉害，，每个图片都有 2592x1944像素
<maya> cy
<maya> 哈哈。。。。
<maya> 好啦好啦  快帮我找吧
<maya> 就先找语文吧
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你收到啦所有的照片啦？
<flh> 为了打字方便，我安装一个xp，来上这里聊天？费用可大了去啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 额，，大概有六张
<zokr7et> flh: 真实猛人
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 是八张啊。。。。
<flh> zokr7et: linux下的输入法不好用，我只喜欢free极点五笔
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..我收到是 六张，，难道你 克扣了
<zokr7et> flh: 是的，输入法确实受不了，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..对了，，我漏下两张，。。原来忘记 下拉，，
<zxrlha> 文章找到了，但是没找到题目
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 木事 六章就六章吧  我九点还要洗澡。。
<zokr7et> Empathy 不支持 /away ？
<maya> zxrlha: 乃真好  呜呜
<flh> zokr7et: 谁让我新机的性能太强了，i7平台，开五个虚拟机也不在问题
<maya> zokr7et: pidgin也不支持。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..嗯嗯，， 我喜欢 出水芙蓉 ，，带着清新的香气
<jiero> 。。。打字方便？好吧。。。不论是google还是搜狗，都不行。。。
<maya> flh: 表示羡慕
<zxrlha> 我觉得ibus-pinyin打字够舒服的了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 意思是你想去偷窥？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 表示羡慕，too
<flh> maya: 我用了十年的电脑，才明白，钱才是硬道理
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你不就是i7马。。。
<maya> 不贫了不贫了 做作业
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 送给maya
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..木有，，我在 广府，， maya 隔着 三个省呢
<maya> flh: 我囧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我不介意顺丰的速度的~
<maya> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 汗一下，，你跟我一起，就不需要，，，
<maya> cy
 * zokr7et 有事出门，Empathy不支持 /away ，挂着。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 木事  俺还是等俺妈送吧。。。
<mengfei> 说到输入法，以前在windows下是用极点五笔的，用了好长时间了，不过最近好像和QQ冲突，打几个字QQ就挂了，用其他输入法就没事，所以现在装了搜狗五笔
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哦，，多谢理解，，
<flh> 问一下先生们，女士们：我虚拟的bsd系统可以用声卡，而在主机上安装的bsd则不能。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<maya> http://imagebin.org/191350
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 那语文的那道题，，王小义是 敏感字词，，需要代理才可以搜索。。
<flh> 那么：虚拟机上使用的声卡驱动，是不是可用于硬件？
<maya> 话说这是第二个语文阅读题  题目是《除了怀念，更可以憧憬》 作者  李康宁
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你要甘心乍机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不同的，， 虚拟机用的是 虚拟层的驱动设备
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不知道
<maya> 最近无论是手机还是电脑 google老挂掉  我很苦恼 o(╯□╰)o
<foob> cfy: setf | setq?
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 华硕z68的主板不新，为什么freebsd，好像不行，支持不了。
<maya> adam8157当叔~~~
<jiero> adam8157: 你比maya 大几岁。。。
<maya> jiero: 十多岁呢~
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 我cat fileaa > /dev/dspx 可以发声的，说明？？？
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 说明声卡是驱动起来了，可就是没办法输出。
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 额，， 说明基本的驱动木有问题，，可能你木有安装增强包
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ ..bsd不要问我，， bsd我木有用过
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: /dev/dsp1.0  或 /dev/dsp1.1 这个能发声
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 找 adam8157 要 代理
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不用 我有SSH账号
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 第二题，我貌似找到的是原文 http://sports.dbw.cn/system/2011/07/21/053295465.shtml
<flh> 有bsd的先生们，请帮忙啊。。来来来。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 第一题，，目前找不到
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃这个笨坯
<iGoogle> 谁搞一个bt种子来测试下。
<iGoogle> 现在的热门资源的
<maya> 文章我也有了啦。。。  俺要答案。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. - -..额，，
<jiero> maya: 。。。我那么也比你大十多岁了。。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乖 不哭不哭
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 抱抱
<flh> jiero: 我过了年四七，您老呢？
<ofan> flh: ...
<maya> ofan: 呜呜呜呜呜呜呜呜
<flh> adam8157_away: 你在不在？
<ofan> maya: 咋了
<ofan> flh: 都away了
<maya> ofan: 帮我找答案~
<flh> ofan: 我一个本子风扇坏了，
<ofan> maya: 啥踢？
<maya> http://imagebin.org/191351
<flh> ofan: 谢谢，才看着呢
<ofan> ...忘得一干二净
<maya> 里面的化学题  一个一个地google  然后把答案所在的link发给我
<maya> 唔哈哈哈哈
<flh> maya: 算了，不要学化学了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你也帮忙找 http://gaozhong.eol.cn/gao_san_9220/ http://www.edudown.net/Soft/Special/gao3/
<flh> maya: 将来不会打算造伪劣食品吧？
<Stifler> -.-
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃不会打算这样大海捞针的找吧。。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 那还是算了吧啊啊啊啊啊啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不是啊，，我记得，你给的我以前做过，，
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16871952o1p0.html
<soiamso> 看来国内的高人都不知道铁道部招聘
<LOL_> maya: 求能用的vpn
<snugglecat> maya, 完全不懂。 我想你最好去留学
<snugglecat> maya, 留学日本吧
<LOL_> 日本。。。
<maya> LOL_: 木
<maya> snugglecat: ~~~~(>_<)~~~~  俺都急死了
<LOL_> maya: 你不是有ssh吗
<snugglecat> 问什么的啊
<maya> LOL_: 俺忙着捏。。
<snugglecat> 姚明是谁， 真是要命
<LOL_> maya: 俺宿舍的小弟就是山东的，他今年考了480，在你们那是不是很低，听说你们那每年都出700+的
<soiamso> LOL_: 自己在自己的电脑上建一个vpn, 转发到ssh上？
<LOL_> soiamso: ，，，
<jiero> 俄。。。连第一关都玩不过去。。。
<LOL_> soiamso: vpn是给android用的
<jiero> plee-the-bear 太难了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃饭去，，
<maya> LOL_: 是
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<maya> 480在亲戚眼前都木脸提啊。。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 如果我没开溜，差不多也就那个分数。
<LOL_> soiamso: 电脑都是用ssh，最近一次在电脑上用vpn是两年前了
<snugglecat> maya, 王小义就是武林外传 的 白展堂 形象
<maya> 囧
<snugglecat> 雪花环境的描写是圣诞节， 圣诞老公公派礼物
<soiamso> LOL_: 你在电脑上建一个pptpd 不就可以了嘛？
<snugglecat> 王小义， 劫富济贫， 在圣诞节当天将爱撒向为广大贫苦的美国人民
<jiero> snugglecat: 猫你要邪恶缠身马。。。
<yunfan> shit 不知道怎么在宿主机上格式化手机的sdcard
<snugglecat> maya, 王小义面对从贪官劫来的大批财宝， 第一不是想到的是自己， 而是依然还处在水深火热的老百姓。 所以在大雪纷飞的圣诞节时将所有财宝撒向穷苦大众
<maya> 妈呀。。  这不会是你自己总结的答案吧。。。。
<maya> 我妈在疯狂地玩手机扣扣、、、、、
<snugglecat> maya, 老百姓虽然不知道谁送来的礼物， 但对那位雪中送炭的心存无限感激。 对着怀里的孩子说， 那是天上的“马克思”给我们的礼物
<layerbase> snugglecat: 讽刺了
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔 物理老师经常跟我们说 上帝之手。。。
<layerbase> snugglecat: 支那人无知
<maya> layerbase: 日本人？
<snugglecat> layerbase, 那是做题
<foob> snugglecat: 不错,嗯,很有含义的作品
<maya> foob: 王小义啊。。。
<maya> 我也觉得蛮不错  那晚我们宿舍集体读。。
<layerbase> maya: no
<layerbase> sn
<layerbase> snugglecat: 什么情况?Google王小义么?
<maya> google不到的
<layerbase> maya: 那全文是?
<maya> 这份试题所有的题都google不到 应该是hi改过了的
<maya> 55555555555555555555555555555555555
<snugglecat> 我怎么知道， 我就一初中毕业上的职中， 根本没做过酱紫的题目
<snugglecat> maya, 一定得标准答案的么
<layerbase> maya: hi是谁?
<maya> snugglecat: 是呀 吵起来方面嘛
<maya> layerbase: hi是谁？  还是hi，是谁？
<flh> hi
<snugglecat> 炒起来方面？
<layerbase> maya: case 1
<maya> layerbase: 我不认识hi  囧
<Stifler> hi
<layerbase> maya: 这份试题所有的题都google不到 应该是hi改过了的
<maya> 我正式宣布  google在chrome里挂掉了、、、
<maya> layerbase: 噢噢  酱紫啊   多打的字
<flh> Looking up your hostname
<flh> 是什么原因啊？
<layerbase> maya: !--
<maya> 我宣布 google从昨晚起在opera里就死掉了
<maya> 因为今晚google太多了可能
<maya> 准备探阴爪  MD  翻墙
<layerbase> maya: Google不是常挂么 被墙
<snugglecat> 九阴白骨爪
<maya> 什么世道。、、、  墙外也死掉了、、、、
<iaxmps> 有用emacs的么？　窗口大小怎么调啊？
<snugglecat> maya, 王小义的标准答案是， 在一个法制失效的时代， 人民会相信侠道 和私刑
<maya> 。。。。。
<flh> Looking up your hostname
<maya> 啊啊啊
<layerbase> Looking up your hostname
<maya> youtube能看 绝对不是代理的问题
<foob> iaxmps: 你也用emacs?
<maya> 就他妈google抽风了。。。。
<iaxmps> foob: 嗯．
<maya> 猫叔  求安慰。。。。
<foob> iaxmps: 问个问题行不
<iaxmps> foob: 你说，只要我懂．
<foob> iaxmps: 你用ropemacs不?
<snugglecat> maya, 第一场大雪场景暗喻人的法律已无效，只能期待天理。 第二场雪说的是人也不信天理， 只能期待王小义等辈
<snugglecat> maya, 结果王小义也只是浑水摸鱼， 只是给一些蝇头小利。
<iaxmps> foob: 不用．暂时还用不到．
<iaxmps> foob: 才准备学python
<foob> iaxmps: E
<foob> iaxmps: 我的问题问完了
<snugglecat> iaxmps, 学 c 吧， 找 LOL_ 做同学
<iaxmps> foob: －－
<snugglecat> maya, 抄下了么，考试就写上去
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 懂C的, orz
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 不是我啊， 是 iaxmps
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ,,上来就看你说，， X 话，，不过我喜欢
<snugglecat> 让他和 LOL_ 做同学
<iaxmps> snugglecat: ＬOL_是个萝莉控．
<snugglecat> iaxmps, 他是天才
<iaxmps> 我昨天见他不停的打听 CyrusYzGTt 的姐姐妹妹．．．
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢乃的支持 我会继续努力的
<namoamitabuddha> 请教C程序员, stdio的文件流是不是说保证了EOF前有一个'\n'
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 不能保证吧
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 不知道， 找 LOL_
<snugglecat> 凡是编程有问题，一律找 LOL_
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哦哦，， 加油，， 精神加满，， 护佑光环
<LOL_> snugglecat: orz
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. maya 问的，，我都找不到，， 555'
 * snugglecat maya 和 CyrusYzGTt 卿卿我我， 妒忌之情 油然而生
<snugglecat> maya, 抄下了么，考试就写上去
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 看glibc 文档？
<yunfan> 多亏了家里有个 nanonote
<snugglecat> maya, 那两场雪预示着 将有场 法国大革命式 的要发生。 由人民来审判
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: K&R 上写: 文本流是由多行字符构成的字符序列, 而每行字符则由0个或多个字符组成, [行末是一个换行符].
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  那个没有用吧
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: ?
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我刚才测试一个文件似乎确实会在最后加'\n'
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不知道是ANSI C的标准还是啥, glibc只是一个实现吧
<snugglecat> maya, 王小义只是打着侠盗的旗号行着肮脏行径。 只是一大背景下的一个点缀
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你那个是 print吧，
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 下面紧跟一句话 标准库负责使每个输入/输出流都能够遵守这一模型
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我是测试stdin
<iGoogle> ·中学女生经期不出操脱裤受检
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我记得 化学有几道题是 06年 高考前的检测题
<maya> 等会等会
<iGoogle> 央视前一哥赵忠祥5亿房产
<maya> 和同学交流答案
<yunfan> iGoogle:  公社的时候不也有这种破事么
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 难道输入控制符的时候你也输入一个\n ?
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哦哦，，
<Stifler> ���?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 伤心，， maya 再跟 同学交流感情
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我是在行末少掉一个\n
<maya> 答案！
<CyrusYzGTt> Stifler§ ,, 我的客户端显示的是 类似乱码的，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谁让你不上心， 悲伤了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..哦哦
<iGoogle> 重庆将建标志性建筑“人人”楼 形似央视大裤衩
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你还是去看glibc 会说得非常清楚，
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: glibc 不能说明问题, 要翻 ANSI C89, 很麻烦.
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 一男一女???
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 要不就拿一本c99 不要在这里yy
<yunfan> soiamso: 已经出新的了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 其实我觉得你的基础比我以前好多了，， 不过基础还是薄弱了点，，应该多看课本，，
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 没翻过, 不清楚怎么搞, 你以前查阅过么
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 那一本不是manual的书来当manunal是中国学生的特色？
<snugglecat> maya, 去留学吧
<yunfan> adam8157
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我在学C, 发现他里面都没有行末特判
<snugglecat> maya, 花心思找答案的国度不值得你留恋。 你该去让你思考的地方
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 例如统计单词数, 刚才做了几个实验是吻合的
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 估计是。最好一前一后。
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 都告诉你找 LOL_ 了
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 背后式?? 狗式??
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 字符串处理？
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 自己想嘛
<yunfan> snugglecat: dsafdasf
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我想的是一上一下
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 他实现上就是getchar()然后用一个状态变量state记录是否在单词内
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你连字符终端是什么都没有搞清楚，我出一个题你，你知道了问题就解决了，问题是，如何让光标回退，用程序编写，一秒钟回退一个字符
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 遇到'\n', ' ', '\t'处理.
<lotcor```> stdin?
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: c的字符串，可没\n这些概念。只有\-
<iGoogle>  \0
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 是处理stdin
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你真不听教， 问 LOL_ ， 他是天才
<iGoogle> 字节流，都是自己处理
<soiamso> snugglecat: .....
<lotcor```> 默认的stdin一次只处理一行
<namoamitabuddha> 是从文件重定向的
<linsuxy> 这里谁玩LOL的吗
<soiamso> lotcor```: 根据buffer的设置，可以一次只处理一个字符
<maya> 打完了
<snugglecat> linsuxy, 你去玩啊
<maya> 先解决掉化学
<snugglecat> maya, 那么久
<lotcor```> 还以次处理多行
<lotcor```> 可以
<lotcor```> 我说的默认
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 现在，没必须的情况下，别用c去处理字符串。语言多了。选一种适合的。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我太邪恶了， 看 maya 说 打完了， 就莫名的兴奋
<soiamso> lotcor```: 次一个字符，buffer就是其他问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<lotcor```> LOL是什么游戏?
<byzantium> 问一下阿  就是为啥我装的vlc时 出现动态链接库所依赖的文件不存在 该怎么办呐？
<maya> snugglecat: 是呀 他念  我抄
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 今天刚开始学C
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 处理字符串 问 LOL_
<CyrusYzGTt> ..还 他。。。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://leepike.github.com/Copilot/
<linsuxy> snugglecat, 一直在玩
<linsuxy> 每天玩
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 你这是挤兑 LOL_?
<byzantium> 处理字符串用awk
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你看 maya 多浪漫， "他念" "我抄"
<layerbase> strsubstr
<layerbase> pre_match_all
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 为什么要C89开始？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 但是不是你念， 她抄
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯， 同窗之宜
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: The C Programming Language (2nd)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 你这妖人
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊， 学生时代的 十月芥菜。 还乘机挨挨碰碰的
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 呜呜
<snugglecat> 想起了人鬼情未了的那个经典场景
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我想起 梁XX与祝XX ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我想起 梁XX与祝OO
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你想象下，一前一后， 将那陶罐替换成书本， 该是多浪漫
<snugglecat> 手把手地， 你念我抄
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
 * yunfan 用了一年才知道 g7那个光学轨迹球还可以按下去的
 * snugglecat 在 后面 抱着 CyrusYzGTt ， 手把手地拿着书本。 snugglecat 一句“窗前明月光”， CyrusYzGTt 就一句 “疑是地上霜”
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<maya> 额
 * CyrusYzGTt 砍死 snugglecat 
<maya> 猫叔疯了、、、、
<snugglecat> maivel, 我们浪漫吧
<snugglecat> maya, , 我们浪漫吧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 救命，，有 疯子
<snugglecat> maya, 看过人鬼情未了那经典镜头么
<yunfan> xxx
<maya> snugglecat: 木
<postgres> iGoogle: 原来没屏蔽老子
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你的G7，应该摔了。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 躲到妈妈这里来。。。
<iGoogle> pos
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 抱紧 maya
<snugglecat> maya, 你该去看看。 以后泡仔有用
<yunfan> iGoogle: 斗篷有苹果都不摔 我干嘛要摔
<yunfan> 斗篷居然还想买mx
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你这可以按下去，都不知道。等于小白嘛。
<foob> cfy: 在没
<Stifler> gays
<iGoogle> 斗篷是头脑发热的。
<yunfan> 我平时哪里用得到那键 那个键简直是废物 还老碍事 恨不得他坏掉
<yunfan> 不过现在看来 如果坏了 我刷机就麻烦了 wtf
<iGoogle> 可以root，修改键的配置文件。废弃
<maya> 我找到王小义那篇文章的原文了
<snugglecat> maya, 哦
<layerbase> maya: plz
<maya> 求贴文本的网址  Orz。。。
<foob> maya: 你怎么一晚上都跟这个叫王小义的过不去啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..你就说 文化道德是必须的，， 木有道德，就算当盗贼也会被杀
<layerbase> maya: plz
<snugglecat> pastbin.com
<snugglecat> foob, 想想就知道了
<yunfan> 我是说真的物理坏掉了
<yunfan> 不知道怎么改recovery那个按键设定
<maya> 我傻啊。。。
<maya> 直接给乃们文章的link不就得了
<maya> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_50eb9e690100mvn8.html
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖，， 亲亲
<foob> snugglecat: 想不明白
<iGoogle> 乃们是啥
<snugglecat> foob, 有哪个男人可以让一女孩可以一晚上都和他过不去啊
<snugglecat> maya, paste.ubuntu.com
<snugglecat> 奶们
<iGoogle> yunfan: bootloader的时候？那按键是固定的。没启动系统的。
<maya> iGoogle: 方丈 家祭无忘告乃翁
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我知道是写死在bootloader上的 不过肯定可以改
<iGoogle> snugglecat: +
<maya> iGoogle: 尔其无忘乃父之志
<iGoogle> yunfan: 那要自己搞刷机的img
<foob> snugglecat: 那个
<yunfan> 诶 这破g7 电池真是渣
<iGoogle> ..
<yunfan> 内部存储才512m
<iGoogle> 你摔了吧。买G11
<yunfan> 真是狗阿
<yunfan> 没钱买
<iGoogle> 够强大的了。G11
<maya> iGoogle: 悟到了吗
<yunfan> 还是google那个好
<iGoogle> maya: 不到
<iGoogle> 斗篷是听我说，才买的G7
<maya> 乃=你
<maya> 乃们=你们
<maya> 0 0！
<yunfan> 不对有钱应该买moto 那个atrix 4G 配齐一套配件 尤其是那个笔记本坞
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你就说 王小义 偷的不是 金钱 是 技术，是手段
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我是跟着斗篷买的 原来你才是罪魁祸首
<iGoogle> maya: 以为你有奶。
<maya> iGoogle: 有木有 乃猜丫~
<iGoogle> yunfan: 是啊。不想，一堆人都买了G7
<yunfan> 这 g12跟 g7不是一个样子么
<ofan> yunfan: ä¹°galaxy note
<yunfan> 还是应该买moto
<yunfan> moto那个配件太帅了
<iGoogle> 威海的。喜欢说奶？
<iGoogle> G11
<iGoogle> 不是12
<maya> iGoogle: 不是酱紫的。。
<Atrix> 那个图形防火墙GUI程序较好
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你就说 王小义 偷的不是 金钱 是 技术，是手段,是 道义， 已经入道，为 盗道
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋不是说威海的？
<maya> 是威海的牙
<maya> 但不是 因为是威海 才喜欢说乃 我囧
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，奶奶。。。一对
<maya> 为啥叫当叔是蛋蛋。。。
<iGoogle> 自己想
<snugglecat> maya, 一男一女
<yunfan> g11电池只比g7多50ma 屏幕却大了0.5英寸 我怕比g7续航还渣
<snugglecat> 男有蛋蛋，女有奶奶
 * Cherrot 好久没来了呀
<maya> snugglecat: 这个我懂。。。
<yunfan> 而且我不打算买2k以上的手机了 没意思
<iGoogle> yunfan: 启动飞快的。第一个使用那啥技术的，似乎是
<yunfan> 不买
<iGoogle> 摄像头高级多了。内存也高多了
<soiamso> iGoogle: 什么牌子阿，高通？
<Losses> 呃……话说为什么开了VPN就上不了irc呢 - - 好悲剧啊
<iGoogle> 带G的。都是htc嘛。 soiamso
<Cherrot> Losses: 那你现在咋上呢
<soiamso> iGoogle: 所有高通的新机都支持，开机2秒
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 开 ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 或者 先开 vpn 然后再 ssh ,,
<iGoogle> 高通的不知道哦。想它那专利就知道。吸血的专利。
<Losses> Cherrot: vpn下了呗= = 因为挂了vpn我的虚拟主机后台也登不进去
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 或者 vpn 开 webchat
<snugglecat> soiamso, 哦， knownbad 在。 如果还想搞定 realvpn 的， 去问他
<soiamso> iGoogle: 其实没有关机，只是睡眠，第一次发现linux睡眠得这么广泛
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 没买ssh诶- -
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ..
<Cherrot> Losses: 好玩儿  从没听说过还有这事儿;)
<iGoogle> soiamso: 当然是。
<snugglecat> Losses, 上 cjb
<Losses> Cherrot: 开了vpn好多网站都上不去
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ..羡慕，，有 vps...
<soiamso> snugglecat: 不搞了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<snugglecat> Losses, 免费的， 不过不能看视频
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 淘宝上卖的 九块钱一个月vpn - -
<snugglecat> soiamso, 哦。:)
<iGoogle> Losses: pac
<cfy> foob: 一直用setf就行了
<Losses> snugglecat: 0w0 之前有 不过总卡掉
<Cherrot> snugglecat:  免费的什么？ssh?
<iGoogle> cfy: 有片子没
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,,用 freessh freevpn的飘过
<soiamso> Losses: ofan也有在卖
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<snugglecat> 哦， 我现在还在用
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 对啊
<yunfan> iGoogle: 内存多 耗电也多 续航不上去 再牛都没用 我现在手机一天到晚插电脑上 nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 找 ofan
<iGoogle> ofan: ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有给小孩看的。。。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 怎么
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哪个提供的？刚才掉线了没看到
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 我在用的是一个叫做tenacy的
<iGoogle> yunfan: 不知道你们怎么折腾的。我的G7，够2，3天
<cfy> snugglecat: 没事。。。随便叫叫
<cfy>  iGoogle: 假的吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 我看
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 啥。 cjb ssh 啊
<yunfan> iGoogle: 不可能 就算什么都不干 一天下来 也没电了
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,,，， 貌似不太支持 linux
<Cherrot> Losses: tenacy还可以，速度也挺快的
<ofan> iGoogle: 我也g7,半天
<foob> cfy: 想问下SBCL和CLISP有什么不同,那个适合初学者
<cfy> iGoogle: 有是有，可是，怎么给你。。。
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哦 cjb 在我这好慢
<iGoogle> yunfan: 。。。真挫。
<cfy> foob: 不要clisp
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 有的- -
<iGoogle> cfy: torrent?
<Losses> Cherrot: 是啊 怎么用都行 没限制
<iGoogle> ofan: rpwt
<cfy> foob: clisp太慢了。。。。我推荐clozurecl
<foob> cfy: 在网上查了半天了,COMMON LISP的实现也很多,我不知道选 那个
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,,而且貌似我运气不好，，每次都登录不上
<ofan> iGoogle: 你用的啥电池
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有windows么。。。。
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的是tenacy的付费的
<iGoogle> ofan: 没动过。原电池
<ofan> 不过我基本一直开wifi
<ofan> 后台自动更新
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 不知道慢不慢， 一直用这个， 没和其他的比较过。 不过听 美国之音的音频流没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,,羡慕，，
<iGoogle> cfy: 其实有一个。不想开。
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 九块钱一个月 - - 有啥好羡慕的
<iGoogle> ofan: 你没事开wifi干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 借我玩 3个小时，，3个小时后你再修改密码
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 死便宜的 - -
<ofan> iGoogle: 收邮件
<foob> cfy: 这个有什么特点?
<snugglecat> maya, 你就说那个是以古喻今的故事就好了
<soiamso> foob: 语法都一样的吧】
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,,我用 的都是 免费的，，
<snugglecat> maya, 就是满分
<iGoogle> 你咋知道我的邮件
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 呃= = 不用 直接给你发过去
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,, o-o
<ofan> iGoogle: ...谁说收你的邮件
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦，我有qq旋风，下电影爽，qq会员
<ofan> iGoogle: 真自恋啊
<iGoogle> ofan: 以为你发给我阿。nnnnd
<iGoogle> cfy: 那你httpd
<foob> soiamso: 我就是怕兼容性的问题
<iGoogle> ftpd
<ofan> iGoogle: ...我说开wifi为了收邮件......
<iGoogle> ofan: 你大喘气。
 * ofan 交流好困难
<cfy> foob: 好用。
<soiamso> foob: 如果是扩展库而且是特定的话会表明吧
<cfy> foob: 启动内存小
<cfy> foob: 速度也不慢
<iGoogle> cfy: torrent?
<cfy> foob: 其实无所谓，怎么说呢。
<iGoogle> ftpd?
<iGoogle> 片名先给
<maya> snugglecat: 囧
<cfy> foob: sbcl或者clozurecl都不错
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<maya> 还是待会我自己纠结吧。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我看看
<foob> cfy: 网上说SBCL没有解释器
<iGoogle> 临时看哦。估计没好片子
<cfy> iGoogle: 我给你ed2k链接好了
<iGoogle> 。。不要
<cfy> foob: 都是编译器嘛。
<foob> cfy: 只能像C一样编译吗?
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> foob: 谁说的。都一样的呀
<cfy> 可以交互的
<foob> 哦
<iGoogle> mldonkey都没安装
<iGoogle> magnet不好嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 恋爱刺客（约翰 塔克必死）
<cfy> iGoogle: 神童( the prodigies 2011)
<iGoogle> 听这像烂片。
<iGoogle> 神童，才在yyest看到了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 美国站队，世界警察 Team america world police
<iGoogle> 没下
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。我还没看。要不我看了再跟你说好了。现在就3部
<cfy> 随便找的
<foob> cfy: 再有就是SCHEME的问题,它的定位是什么?适用性怎么样
<iGoogle> 好吧。你看了再说
<cfy> foob: scheme......都不自带sort....你说呢！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 正解，我用 mldonkey伤心的地方就是 magnet支持不好
<foob> O
<iGoogle> ml。。本来就别想bt。 CyrusYzGTt
<iGoogle> 支持很不好的
<foob> 明白了,我查下clzoure cl看看
<cfy> foob: 但是也有人用来开发，因为可以自己写sort嘛
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 给一个torrent。热门的。我试试下载。
<cfy> foob: 其实可以开发的。但是也有racket(scheme)之类的。有自己的东西。
<foob> cfy: 准备先找个兼容性好的了解一下这种语言
<foob> cfy: 暂时C和PYTHON是我准备学的
<foob> LISP只是想了解下
<cfy> foob: - -!
<cfy> foob: 那我不和你废话了。自己看去
<iGoogle> 暂时C和PYTHON是我准备学的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,好吧，， 我现在就用  ed2k和 bt功能
<iGoogle> ？
<cfy> foob: 搞了半天，你只想了解下。。。
<iGlofe> Losses§ 刚才成功了，，不过问题来了，，有香港的么，，
<foob> cfy: 我得先看看这语言适合我不?呵呵
<cfy> foob: 通用语言。没有不合适的。
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> 尤其对于common lisp
<cfy> 哪有不合适的
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ ,,,
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说对吧
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: -0-
<foob> cfy: 我不想学太多的语言,那样太浪费精力,我是业余的,只想找个好玩的语言常常
<foob> 学学
<iGoogle> cfy: 我喜欢满页的)))
<cfy> foob: just common lisp
<Losses> 嘛 各位求测试 http://qzworld.net/ 速度快么
<cfy> iGoogle: 来啊，ee,你可以在common lisp里面写汇编的
<Losses> 今天死活上不去了
<iGoogle> foob: perl 最好玩
<cfy> iGoogle: lisp 汇编哦
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 我想看 看 only香港的 网站，，
<foob> cfy: 最近两天都在看相关的资料
<cfy> foob: 好吧。
<foob> iGoogle: 不要perl
<iGoogle> 系统机器，写asm。。。
<cfy> foob: cl是王道
<iGoogle> foob: 那你不适合编程。你别学了
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> foob: .
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 看到了，，貌似有病毒
<foob> iGoogle: asm太专业了,我是业余的
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 哈？
<Losses> CyrusYzGTt: 求详细
<iGoogle> 拒绝perl的。想来就是不能编程的。
<foob> cfy: 嗯,PYTHON的简明教程我已经看过了,但不怎么懂.现在想看看LISP怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> Losses§ 哦
<foob> roylez_: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: +1
<maucat> Losses: 沈阳网通表示速度不杂样
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle开始打击人了, 围观
<cfy> foob: 你还是算了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙。torrent呢。
<cfy> foob: python哪里不懂了。
<foob> cfy: 为啥泥?
<cfy> foob: common lisp简单的
<foob> cfy: 看到单元测试的时候我就晕了
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 承认人有差别的吧。
<cfy> foob: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 什么种子？？
<cfy> iGoogle: +1
<roylez_> foob: 又哪里冒出来的？
<roylez_> foob: 死袋鼠么？
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 随便一个啊。
<iGoogle> 测试
<foob> cfy: <深入PYTHON>那本书看到单元测试以后就晕了,看不懂了
<iGoogle> roylez_: ..
<foob> roylez_: ???
<roylez_> foob: hmmmmm
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神早
<foob> roylez_: 说中文 我不懂E文
<iGoogle> 乐尾巴。有片子没。给一个吧。
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 你想学啥
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac280717/index_2.html
<iGoogle> 。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 007，肖恩 康纳利
<iGoogle> 不看
<pocoyo> 居然上100号人了
<cfy> foob: ...
<cfy> foob: common lisp
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你这样不好
<cfy> foob: 小心 namoamitabuddha
<cfy> foob: 他会向你推荐 haskell
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents/Fedora-16-x86_64-DVD.torrent
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 乱说啥
<foob> cfy: 我这两天也看HASKELL的介绍了
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 确实 cfy这样做不对 肥羊是你先发现的 应该让你先下手
<foob> cfy: 我觉得没必要学
<maivel> 看acfun弹幕是方块是乱码 需要改flash字体？
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 我给你一些建议, 想听就听, 不想听也不要多辩驳啥.
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈,说吧
<maya> 下去开浴霸   9点洗澡。。
<stlifey> 如果是arch的话装个ttf-arphic-uming就好了，三国杀也能看见聊天。。
<foob> cfy: ortable Allegro Serve这是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..我也想去
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 1. 熟悉下伪代码的表示 2. 熟悉下pascal语言(不需要掌握) 3. 看[算法导论]. 记住, 语言是外在的, 算法是核心.
<cfy> foob: 不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那asm就够了
<Kandu> 算法是工具，設計是核心
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 前两点我以前接触过一点点,算法导论那本书我没见到过
<maivel> stlifey: 谢谢 是arch
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 等你先把CLRS上的伪代码全部翻译成asm再说.
<cfy> foob: 不用这么麻烦把taocp看完就行看完
<cfy> foob: 不用这么麻烦把taocp看完就行
<snugglecat> maya, .......
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ....
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 我以前只学过DOS下的TC2
<snugglecat> maya, 洗澡地时候告诉我， 一起
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 这些不是最重要. 学习下pascal的语法, 做到能看懂pascal, 然后看算法导论
<maya> snugglecat: 好丫 也叫上乃儿子~
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 勉强可以看懂一部分了
<iaxmps> namoamitabuddha: 学pascal的目的是啥？
<iaxmps> namoamitabuddha: 熟悉伪代码的表示？
<namoamitabuddha> iaxmps: 因为CLRS上的表示基本上都是接近pascal的
<maivel> 神探夏洛克第二季 http://115.com/file/bhtneupt
<iaxmps> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 为字怎么打,晕了,不会打
<maivel> 字幕 http://115.com/file/dnra3rm4#
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 你Google算法导论, 先看起来, 同时学习下pascal的语法, 能看懂算法导论上的伪代码就行了, 不需要了解很多语言特性
<Gabbiee> acer 筆記本 Aspire 4750G-2332G5Mnkk MS2316， 無法連接網絡
<Gabbiee> HELPZZZ
<Gabbiee> 無線有時行，有時又不行
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 看为代码差不多了,PASCAL 我以前学C的时候学过点介绍
<Gabbiee> 有線的話根本不行
<CyrusYzGTt> Gabbiee§ ，， 啥無限網卡，， ath9k??
<Gabbiee> 有網卡啊
<franj> Gabbiee: 我笔记本的型号是4736ZG，是ath9k
<CyrusYzGTt> Gabbiee§ ubuntu问 iGoogle
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 那就找算法导论, 英文足够强的话可以找英文版: Introduction to Algorithm
<foob> 晕了,我这下载的算法导论是假的
<maivel> stlifey: 终于不乱码了 能问下这个解决思路么？试了好多中文呢字体都没用
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 除了ABC都不认识
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 经典的书建议购买, 你找当当啥的, 找机械工业出版社
<Gabbiee> iGoogle, iGoogle, iGoogle , iGoogle
<Gabbiee> franj: 型號不同
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢了,等我先了解一门语言之后就去买.
<Cherrot> 英文有第三版了
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 要不算法都没在方试验去
<Cherrot> 算法导论
<foob> 俺只能看中文的,:(
<iGoogle> Gabbiee: ath的驱动。麻烦的。问我也搞不清。
<Gabbiee> :(
<namoamitabuddha> 有第三版, 加了点内容, 好像有个啥树的加了一章, 不过第二版够学了
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 学的话可以学C, 看The C Programming Language, 中文叫 C程序设计语言, 也是机械工业出版社的
<namoamitabuddha> foob: 我也在初学C
<Cherrot> Java7 的用户界面真好看呀:D
<foob> cfy: clzoure CL 和 SBCL CLISP那个对中文支持好一些
<foob> namoamitabuddha: 有算法基础我想你学C的速度一定会很快的
<Cherrot> 话说我至今都没怎么学过算法:(
<iGoogle> 冒泡算法。至少学过吧。
<foob> Cherrot: 算法是灵魂
<iGoogle> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<iGoogle> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<iGoogle> 80/tcp   open  http
<iGoogle> 81/tcp   open  hosts2-ns
<iGoogle> 82/tcp   open  xfer
<iGoogle> 631/tcp  open  ipp
<iGoogle> 6667/tcp open  irc
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 这个学过………… 只学过这些基本的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,你又在 刷 ibm服务器？
<iGoogle> nnnd 发现机密都泄漏了。赶紧关了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,你开了 ssh irc 挂载了 别的 主机，，
<snugglecat> vpn+ssh+tor 行不
<snugglecat> vpn+ssh+tor+在线代理 行不
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 会做 php 么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 会做网页么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不会，。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 会什么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, git 会么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .只会 git clone .. git pull ..git reset --hard.. git gc
<snugglecat> 会 git 找你也没啥用。 帮我整理 git 仓库???
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，， 我还会 git pull  git push
<snugglecat> 我儿子强迫猫上课
<maya> 上啥课~
<maya> 儿子多大了猫叔～
<snugglecat> 儿子和猫睡在床上，给猫上课
<snugglecat> 给猫上儿子在幼儿园上的可
<maya> 哇
<maya> 哇~ ~～
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔 我要跟乃儿子睡~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..跟我睡。。
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 不嘛不嘛~
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 儿子跟猫睡
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..那你半夜跟我睡
<maya> 为啥~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..造人呗
 * Stifler ...
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 有条件么~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..木有，， 可以 精神性交的， 意识交往
<maya> 酱紫。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，，
<snugglecat> http://jmdou.com/images/915dd739jw.gif
<maya> 求猫叔儿子的果照~
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<Ein-lion> hello
<Ein-lion> 各位好。
<Ein-lion> 好久没来这了。opera连不上irc了。不知何故。
<maya> 喻华阳|
<maya> ？
<Ein-lion> 对的。
<maya> 我TMopera还连不上google呢。。
<Ein-lion> maya: 2012年快乐～虽然晚了点。
<maya> Ein-lion: 恩  乃也快乐啊~
<Ein-lion> 我google搜索连得上。强制用https链接。
<Ein-lion> google阅读器也没问题。但google文档打不开。
<maya> 先闪啦  洗澡去~
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<Ein-lion> maya: 88～
<CyrusYzGTt> Lifehack0r§ ..我想起 在 youtube看过你的 nick的节目。。
<iGoogle> Ein-lion: 换端口。 8888啥的。
<Lifehack0r> 我的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<atwood> nick节目是什么？
<Lifehack0r> /odizz
<Lifehack0r> 我从来都没发过视频
<Lifehack0r> geak ＆ nick
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是你，，是 外国人的，， 很好看，教你diy ,,的有时 还会教你怎么制作 激光枪，
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt: 在youtube搜索nick就行还是？去看看
<Lifehack0r> 激光枪？哈哈～～有意思
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ ,..不是 搜索 lifehack
<atwood> 哦.. 看看去
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ ,..不是 搜索 lifehack 或者 搜索 layer gun
<CyrusYzGTt> 有时 教你 制作 电子容器做的USB4G，，U盘，，自己 焊接
<CyrusYzGTt> 有时 教你 制作 电子容器做的USB4G，，U盘，，自己 焊接
<Lifehack0r1> 应该是lifehacker.com那个网站的
<foob> cfy: SLIME配置简单不?
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,我是在 youtube看的，，有些还不是 lifehack的，作品，，所以在 youtube看会有很多有意思的东西
<atwood> 问一件事情，你们在ubuntu下会不会网速很卡？
<zhan> iG
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨好
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不知道，，fedora飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 小鱼儿，， 你是不是 恶人谷的，，
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 我是好人。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,恶人谷里的是 真实的好人，，
<Lifehack0r1> 不会卡啊～～一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> 有时卡是因为你用 google搜索过多或者是上敏感网站，，ISP搞鬼
<atwood>  Lifehack0r1： 呃 是ipv6的也会这样吗？
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt:  呃 是ipv6的也会这样吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ ipv6更容易 追踪，， 比实名制还容易追踪你
<atwood> 啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> 域名，，只要带有 域名 或者 知道那个 ipv6类似是 某个不河蟹组织的，就更加容易 截断和追踪
<atwood> 这么说用ipv6其实很不稳定咯？
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以这么说，，不过只要 实现 dns sec就基本解决，还有 各种 ssl
<yappy> ssh 到苹果机上输入命令时tab命令补全时正常显示汉字，但ls等命令不能正常显示中文，怎么回事哦
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,我猜是 编码问题，，
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 那是，编码。但怎么不一致呢
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么tab补全又正常显示昵
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,我也不知道，我遇到一个情况，， 就是 gnome-terminal登录ftp ,,编码改变为gbk可是 ibus-pin输入是乱码
<maucat> 有个问题我一直想不通。我们学校说教育网不包国际流量。因此我们是上不了外国网站的
<maucat> 但是
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，对，在ssh时还不能输入汉字。
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,不清楚，，问 yunfan
<maucat> 台湾的网站为什么我也打不开呢。难道服务器在外国？
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 嗯，，XD
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 什么？
<yappy> yunfan: 在？同问
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ yappy 找你
<atwood> 台湾好像好多网站打不开呢...
<yappy> ssh 到苹果机上输入命令时tab命令补全时正常显示汉字，但ls等命令不能正常显示中文，怎么回事哦
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，对，在ssh时还不能输入汉字。
<yunfan> yappy: locale没设对呗
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,嗯
<yunfan> 这种事 adam8157 比我更在行 你要是python编程的就问我 其他一概不管
<yunfan> 哦 还有lua的也义务帮回答
<yappy> yunfan: 已经试过设了，不行
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt： 在这里聊天 怎么直接@人，像 “CyrusYzGTt: yunfan§ yappy 找你”一样？
<maucat> atwood: 难道，学校认为。。。
<atwood> maucat：tw是国外？
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ ,, 输入前面的一到3个字符 tab补全
<maucat> atwood: 嗯啊
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt: 哈 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yunfan> atwood: 你打两个别人nick的首字母然后按下tab 他会自动帮你补全 如果有冲突 会列出冲突的具体nicks 你可以继续输入字母 知道没有冲突为止
<yappy> yunfan: 原则是不是要把 locale 和远程机设成一样？
<atwood> yunfan: 嗯 学会了
<atwood> maucat: 你看什么台湾网站叻？
<yunfan> yappy: 问 adam8157 我对这些了解不多
<yappy> adam8157_away: 有人找
<maucat> atwood: http://web.nlhs.tyc.edu.tw/~lss/wiki/TiddlyWikiTutorialTW.html
<yappy> adam8157_away: ssh 到苹果机上输入命令时tab命令补全时正常显示汉字，但ls等命令不能正常显示中文，怎么回事哦
<yappy> adam8157_away: 哦，对，在ssh时还不能输入汉字。
<atwood> maucat: 我打的开耶
<yappy> adam8157_away: 原则上是不是要把 locale 和远程机设成一样？
<maucat> atwood: 我在用ipv6的代理打开的
<atwood> maucat: 嗯 连edu的都封 貌似之前我只有edu的上的去
<EricRaymond> phoenixlzx: hi
<phoenixlzx> EricRaymond: hi
<atwood> 请问ubuntu下直接跳至terminal有没有有快捷键呢？不是跳到控制台tt1的那些
<EricRaymond> 大家好，我是小白，请多关照！
<atwood> 小白...从小到大好多小白的朋友
<phoenixlzx> atwood: 一般是ctrl+atl+t
<phoenixlzx> atwood: 这个可以设置
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a624f11jw1domoofwhxij.jpg
<atwood> phoenixlzx: 那个快捷键好像是直接新建terminal窗口 怎么设置呢
<phoenixlzx> atwood: 你用的什么DE
<atwood> phoenixlzx: 额 这个有命令可以查询的吗 真的不知
<phoenixlzx> atwood: 我问你你用的什么桌面环境
<phoenixlzx> atwood: 比如我的KDE就可以在系统设置里直接改，按下那些组合键可以打开终端
<spring> help
<atwood> :-(11.04本来是不是因该是gnome 但是我装在虚拟机上好像gnome没了
<EricRaymond> spring: what？
<phoenixlzx> atwood: 11.04是unity
<atwood> phoenixlzx: 这样啊... 我现在的界面和真正的ubuntu11.04界面不同
<phoenixlzx> atwood: ...你自己装的额？我好长时间没用过ubuntu和gnome了，都不会玩了
<atwood> phoenixlzx: 嗯 装在虚拟机上的  那就别管了 用tt1也好
<spring> 请教下，gtalk或者QQ在11.10系统下可以视频或者语音吗？
<phoenixlzx> spring: gtalk可以在网页下视频
<phoenixlzx> spring: WebQQ也可以网页视频
<spring> webQQ我视频，失败了
<zypeh> 有没有什么支持 gtalk msn 这两个的cli的im啊？？
<atwood> zypeh: pidgin好像可以
<namoamitabuddha> pidgin不是cli的
<zypeh> atwood,  finch…………
<namoamitabuddha> finch不伦不类
<zypeh> 但我觉得finch这im不是怎样好用
<zypeh> namoamitabuddha, +1
<atwood> zypeh: 请教cli是？
<spring> empathy 我没发现有QQ歇息
<spring> 协议
<pocoyo> zypeh: bitbee + irc + gtalk
<zypeh> atwood, command line interface
<spring> ？
<zypeh> pocoyo, 你的意思是？bitbee ？
<spring> 谢谢
<spring> 我试试
<zypeh> pocoyo, 不错！谢谢了
<foob> 各位大哥,帮帮忙啦,我快受不了了
<foob> Loading /home/foob/.emacs.d/init.d/30_auto-complete.el (source)..
<foob> 看了半天看不出那有问题,启动的时候读到这个文件,以后的配置文件就都不读了
<pocoyo> zypeh: emacs 也有相应的 jabber 可以直接使用。
<pocoyo> foob: 哪儿来的 30_auto-complete.el ?
<zypeh> pocoyo, 谢了……emacs我没用过
<pocoyo> zypeh: 这玩意儿什么都能干。
<foob> pocoyo: 我自己写的,AC的配置文件
<zypeh> pocoyo, 你懂有什么好的cli音乐播放器吗？
<pocoyo> zypeh: emms ? 哈哈
<foob> pocoyo: 我的配置文件 都放在,~/init.d目录下,每个文件对应一种配置
<zypeh> pocoyo, ？？
<foob> (mapc '(lambda (file)
<foob>          (load (file-name-sans-extension file)))
<foob>       (directory-files "~/.emacs.d/init.d/" t "\\.el$"))
<pocoyo> zypeh: http://www.gnu.org/software/emms/screens/fancy_emms_with_lyrics.png
<zypeh> >: (
<zypeh> emacs的音乐播放器！
<foob> cfy: 在没,帮看看呗
<foob> 那能上传文件,我把我的30_auto-complete.el传上去
<pocoyo> foob: 为啥要 30打头啊？
<pocoyo> foob: 刚启动时 有什么错误信息？ C-h e  看一下？
<zypeh> foob, 发上你的配置文件吧！www.pastebin.com
<Stifler> moc
<foob> pocoyo: 没有显示错误啊,就是到那个文件就不load后面的文件了
<foob> 我把rope删了以后就这样了,郁闷坏了
<pocoyo> foob: rope 是什么？
<foob> py用的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<foob> 网上说是自动补全用的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 bash-comp..么
<foob> zypeh: 网站打不开
<zypeh> foob, 郁闷……被墙了
<foob> 国内有啥网站能用
<zypeh> foob, 那……这个吧
<zypeh> foob, 那……这个吧http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<pocoyo> foob: 没出错 那不就是正常载入了？
<zypeh> pocoyo, 话说回来，有什么cli音乐播放器介绍啊？
<foob> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111396
<pocoyo> zypeh: Clementine 这个貌似是啊。 听这 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=359655 篇姐控介绍说的，我没用过。
<zhan> auto-comp 里面写了啥？ foob， 可以一行行 message, 看载入到哪里了
<foob> zhan: 到这个文件就不往下读了,也没个提示
<zhan> 这文件看起来没啥问题啊
<zhan> 你在最后加个 (message "hello 2012") 在载入看看，这个打印出来没
<pocoyo> foob: 他不往下读 也应该有信息啊。 C-h e 看下到哪儿了？
<pocoyo> zhan: 你用什么发行版？
<zhan> ub
<foob> Loading /home/foob/.emacs.d/init.d/30_auto-complete.el (source)...
<foob> For information about GNU Emacs and the GNU system, type C-h C-a.
<zhan> 感觉是读完了
<foob> pocoyo: 就这样了,连个错误提示都没
<pocoyo> 我也感觉正常读完了。
<foob> 读完后面应该有个done啊
<pocoyo> foob: 没错啊。
<zhan> 有么？
<zhan> 你配置文件最大的号码是多少？
<foob> 为什么后面两个文件现在不给读了啊
<pocoyo> foob: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111398 我的。
<foob> 郁闷了
<foob> 删了试试-_-
<pocoyo> foob: 把别的都移出去 看看。
<zhan> 。。。
<oYeVoVeYo>  AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH， 我的手提上不了網
<zhan> 不是叫你在那个文件最后加个 message 看是不是载入完毕了么？
<foob> pocoyo: 把这个文件移走就正常了
<pocoyo> foob: ...
<forfun> foob, 可以把*Message*这个buffer当作一个log，如果有错误的话可以在这里找到提示
<foob> pocoyo: 我以前遇到过一次是因为,我前面有个文件里少了个括号
<pocoyo> foob: 那把这个文件一句一句 注释 看看？
<oYeVoVeYo> ath9k的網卡，連接不到網絡 AAAAAAAAA
<foob> 嗯,再试
<CyrusYzGTt> ..表示 在fedora 16 x86_64 下 ath9k木有问题
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 没听说的卡。 驱动正常不？
<forfun> foob, 看看*Messages*这个缓冲区的提示
<zhan> 现在简单啊，把这文件打开，eval-buffer 一下，应该可以看到提示 foob
<foob> 真么提示
<foob> 就是少了个done
<pocoyo> foob: eval-buffer: Symbol's function definition is void: apply-define-key
<pocoyo> foob: apply-define-key 我这里试着不行。
<foob> pocoyo: 我注释了试试
<oYeVoVeYo> 幫幫忙拉
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: sudo ifconfig -a 看看信息？
<oYeVoVeYo> K
<foob> pocoyo: 可以,就是那句给搞的,不过为什么以前没事呢
<foob> 在我把rope删了之前一直正常
<pocoyo> foob: 大概以前有文件截入过 apply-defin-key ，现在没有了呗。
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§  AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter .. ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> ??? @ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§ 我也是 ath9k的，，不过木有问题啊，，
<foob> 难道那个涵数是rope定义的?
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, it came up with : "lo  Link encap: Local Loopback.....(lots of stuff followed) ... wlan0 Link encap ....(lots of stuff followed)
<oYeVoVeYo> CyrusYzGTt, 我有時候行，有時候有不行：/
<oYeVoVeYo> 灰長桑心
<namoamitabuddha> oYeVoVeYo: 用network-manager?
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: dmesg|grep -i eth  像驱动没装好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§ ,,我一直用的是 ath9k上网。。 lan倒是少用，，
<oYeVoVeYo> I typed in dmesg|grep -i eth, and nothing comes up
<oYeVoVeYo> CyrusYzGTt, Errrrz
<oYeVoVeYo> namoamitabuddha, ???O_O"????
<namoamitabuddha> oYeVoVeYo: ifconfig -a | grep wlan
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§ 试试 自己编译 firmware或许可以
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: dmesg 和 lspci 内容帖出来看看。
<oYeVoVeYo> CyrusYzGTt, wlan-    Link encap:Ethernet    HWaddr.....bla bla bla
<oYeVoVeYo> Kay, pocoyo
<oYeVoVeYo> 什麼是lspci..? :P
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§ ath9k在我这是 wlan-
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 他ifconfig里面wlan都有了怎么会没有firmware?
<oYeVoVeYo> 偶的系wlan0
<namoamitabuddha> oYeVoVeYo: (root) ifconfig wlan0 up
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§ 看 lsmod 有木有 ath9k被调用了
<oYeVoVeYo> K
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ,,这很难说，我以前就是 ath9k差 ath9k_hw就不行
<oYeVoVeYo> Again nothing comes up namoamitabuddha
<windwhinny> 有没有什么VPN支持VPNC或者SSL的?
<oYeVoVeYo> type in lsmod?
<CyrusYzGTt> oYeVoVeYo§ ath9k                  87851  0
<CyrusYzGTt> mac80211              244208  1 ath9k
<CyrusYzGTt> ath9k_common            2904  1 ath9k
<CyrusYzGTt> ath9k_hw              369409  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
<CyrusYzGTt> 出现四个就是正常的
<oYeVoVeYo> And type in what?
<namoamitabuddha> oYeVoVeYo: lsmod | grep ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> k
<oYeVoVeYo> Wait, I'll copy that to ya
<oYeVoVeYo> ath9k                 306106  0
<oYeVoVeYo> mac80211              205402  1 ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> ath                     7611  1 ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> cfg80211              126144  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<oYeVoVeYo> led_class               2864  2 ath9k,sdhci
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似少了 ath9k_hw 和 ath9k_common
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, dmesg & lspci。。打什麼命令查看？
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 这是两个命令。
<oYeVoVeYo> 　Ooooops -.-" 等等啊
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 把两个命令输出帖出来看看。
<oYeVoVeYo> r u sure? it's a really long list, pocoyo
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/ 帖在这儿。
<oYeVoVeYo> Finished, pocoyo
<Freebuilder> 换回 fictx 了，怎么没有那个 pdf 版本的配置说明了？
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: doc 目录下有。 3.6.2
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 帖出来啊。
<oYeVoVeYo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111399
<oYeVoVeYo> Sowwiez
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 4.0.1 找了，没有
<oYeVoVeYo> poco 好忙O
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=emacs&hl=zh-TW&q=cache:2B8wbLHOu8AJ:http://wiki.debian.org/ath9k+ath9k+debian&ct=clnk
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 你把 lsmod 输出帖出来看看 还有 lspci
<oYeVoVeYo> Kay, just typed in lsmod & lspci, right pocoyo ?
<oYeVoVeYo> 網址無效啊
<foob> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111400发现只要有这段代码在,文件就不能正常完成
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经远离c好长时间了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 什么？？
<foob> pocoyo: 帮看看这段代码有什么问题啊
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥奸猫犯还要挤兑我
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: # modprobe ath9k ;iwconfig 看看输出是
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想问一个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ snugglecat 以为你吃掉了 母猫的尸体
<oYeVoVeYo> 等等．．
<snugglecat> knownbad, 原本我已经有个 default 的 route ， 他通过 ppp0
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 我从不吃猫的遗体
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 。。 猫科动物，，
<pocoyo> foob ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我再加一个 default 路由， 通过 ppp1 会有什么作用
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 连狗的遗体我都没吃过
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ .. 你吃过  饼干么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有点急
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 好讨厌现在的自己，i hate everyone
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ .. 恨吧，， 毁灭吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 原本我已经有个 default 的 route ， 他通过 ppp0
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我再加一个 default 路由， 通过 ppp1 会有什么作用
<snugglecat> knownbad, 酱紫的情况会有什么后遗症
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, I typed in # modprobe ath9k ;iwconfig and nothing comes up
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: wiki.debian.org/ath9k  我觉着这上面说的很详细，只是我这里打不开，只能看缓存 你可以看看。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 路由我是一窍不通
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 毁灭人类
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 你的 lsmod |grep ath9k 看有没有 感觉没有正常加载。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 去吧，，
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: [ 1817.002970] ath9k: Driver unloaded 你的 dmesg 信息里有这句。
<oYeVoVeYo> <oYeVoVeYo> ath9k                 306106  0
<oYeVoVeYo> <oYeVoVeYo> mac80211              205402  1 ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> <oYeVoVeYo> ath                     7611  1 ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> <oYeVoVeYo> cfg80211              126144  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<oYeVoVeYo> <oYeVoVeYo> led_class               2864  2 ath9k,sdhci
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 所过之处一片虚无
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ .. 为么不是，，  全灭
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111401 lsmod 的
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 是虚无
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 有生于无，， 还是有
<oYeVoVeYo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111402 pocoyo lspci 的
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/master-mode-on-ar928x-using-ath9k-driver-756247/ 感觉貌似你的 无线网卡 跟驱动不匹配。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 原本我已经有个 default 的 route ， 他通过 ppp0
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 一切皆虚妄呀
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo:  Master mode on AR928X using ath9k driver.Turns out I was running a really old version of ath9k. compiling the newest version worked great.
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我再加一个 default 路由， 通过 ppp1 会有什么作用
<snugglecat> knownbad, 路由我是一窍不通
<snugglecat> knownbad, 酱紫的情况会有什么后遗症
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 。。
<oYeVoVeYo> So where do I get a new version?
<sulit> 我发现gnome3还不错
<oYeVoVeYo> I just bought this laptop like yesterday
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是否必须删掉原来default路由
<sulit> 真的 ，听不错
<LOL__> 虚妄
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来下好么
<sulit> 觉得挺好看的
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k 跟着这个走吧。这里有最新的。
<oYeVoVeYo> Kay, thank you soooo much
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> 梅仁礼
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我的名字叫 梅仁礼
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗澡去也
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, I did this while I was having dinner and when I typed in ./scripts/driver-select ath9k, it says there's so such file or directory
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> 谁懂路由的
<snugglecat> foob, 你懂路由么
<snugglecat> 有点急
<foob> snugglecat: 路由是什么
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。
<foob> pocoyo: zhan,zy 谢谢大家,终于知道问题出在那了
<foob> snugglecat: 什么 是路同?
<foob> 路由?
<snugglecat> zhan, 懂路由么
<snugglecat> route 是路由吧
<snugglecat> zhan, 知道么
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 他那里有这个 链接 到这里下载 compat-wireless 才有 。http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Compat-wireless_release_types
<snugglecat> zhan, 知道么
<oYeVoVeYo> ofan, thankz
<sulit> snugglecat: 路由怎么了
<sulit> snugglecat: 我们宿舍路由也经常出问题
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 我要睡了
<snugglecat> sulit, 我的 vpn 是通过 ppp1， adsl 是 ppp0， 原来已经有个默认路由 default 走ppp0, 我想设默认路由走  ppp1， 就是啥都通过 vpn。
<snugglecat> 我 route add default dev ppp1， 就有俩 default 路由了
<snugglecat> sulit, 我 route add default dev ppp1， 就有俩 default 路由了
<snugglecat> 酱紫有冲突么
<snugglecat> 原来 default 是走 ppp0 的
<sulit> 我不懂这个
<snugglecat> 是不是必须先删除原来的 default， 再增加
<snugglecat> 哦
<sulit> snugglecat: 我们宿舍通过网页就能设置
<snugglecat> ofan, 你卖 vpn 一定懂
<snugglecat> sulit, 我也不懂， 路由我是白痴
<sulit> snugglecat: 路由，那我就是你了
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111403 我这里因为是内核源文件去了。没有成功，你应该可以成功。
<snugglecat> ofan, 原先已经有一个 default 走ppp0。 我连上 vpn，就有个 ppp1， 我把默认的设置为 ppp1， 是不是先得删除原来 ppp0的再增加
<Freebuilder> 汗！都用 fcitx-config-gtk 了!
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 新版本的感觉不怎么样。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<snugglecat> 就一句话就完了
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 可穩定地輸入繁體了
<snugglecat> 要还是不要
<oYeVoVeYo> 我還在糾結．．到底去那裡下載那個 compat-wireless ... or whatever it is
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, kay I found it
<oYeVoVeYo> xD, thanks
<Freebuilder> fcitx 有行列碼表不？
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, just ummm one more quiz -.-" pocoyo@debian:~/compat-wireless-2012-01-01$  <------ how did you make it that way?
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo:  ./scripts/driver-select ath9k
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo:  make
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo:  看 make 成功 不？
<oYeVoVeYo> ./script/driver-select ath9k says bash ./scripts/driver-select: no such file or directory
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 你下载 http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2  解压 进入就有了。
<snugglecat> 谁知道我的问题
<oYeVoVeYo> Kkk, thanks again
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 应该根据最后一个顺序走 ppp0或ppp1吧。？
<snugglecat> 哦
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 或许也走头一个 哈哈。 你自己试试不就知道看看哪个能通网络不就行了。
<snugglecat> 就是我 route add default dev ppp1，就算之前已经有 default 的也没问题是么
<snugglecat> .........................................
<snugglecat> 好吧
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 我猜 是根据顺序的第一个 把包转发后 后一个就无用了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我看看
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 谢谢了
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, pocoyo@debian:~/compat-wireless-2012-01-01$ ./scripts/driver-select ath9k <-------- how did you do that? I mean the umm "~/compat-wireless-2012-01-01$"??
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: ... 你把下载的解压 进入目录啊？
<byzantium> ls
<oYeVoVeYo> 恩，然後呢？　
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo:  ./scripts/driver-select ath9k
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo:  make
<oYeVoVeYo> But it says "bash: ./scripts/driver-select: no such file or directory
<oYeVoVeYo> "
<oYeVoVeYo> double click on the icon that means enter the entry right?
<oYeVoVeYo> enter the content* or whatever it is
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 你解压到哪儿去了？？？
<oYeVoVeYo> destop o.o
<oYeVoVeYo> desktop* .. 那放哪裡啊？
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 解压到哪  cd 进去 就行啊。
<oYeVoVeYo> cd desktop?
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 啊。 cd Desktop/compat-wireless-2012-01-01
<oYeVoVeYo> YIIIPEEEE, THANKS
<oYeVoVeYo> It's working, and thank you sooo soooo much, pocoyo  :D
<oYeVoVeYo> And btw.. I think I've wasted I dunno around 2 hours of your time, truly sorry about that
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 没事 我闲得蛋疼。
<oYeVoVeYo> Lmao
<yappy_> exit
<yappy_> quit
<oYeVoVeYo> Enabling ath9k
<oYeVoVeYo> To enable ath9k, you must first enable mac80211:
<oYeVoVeYo> Networking  --->
<oYeVoVeYo>   Wireless  --->
<oYeVoVeYo>     <M> Improved wireless configuration API
<oYeVoVeYo>     <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)
<oYeVoVeYo> You can then enable ath9k in the kernel configuration under
<oYeVoVeYo> Device Drivers  --->
<oYeVoVeYo>   [*] Network device support  --->
<oYeVoVeYo>         Wireless LAN  --->
<oYeVoVeYo>           <M>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support      <---- 要照打么？？
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 要这个的话 你就麻烦了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人迴歸了， 跪迎本尊吧
<oYeVoVeYo> O_O"
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: sudo make install 这个命令执行没有？
<oYeVoVeYo> 打了
<oYeVoVeYo> 還reboot-ed
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 没道理 不成功啊？  make install 命令输出是什么？
<pocoyo>  
<franj> 内核编译完应该是make modules_install吧？
<franj> 安装模块的话
<oYeVoVeYo> Wait a sec, I'm gonna do that all over again
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,这是 模块
<oYeVoVeYo> Since I don't remember anything about it
<franj> 我用的也是ath9k啊，我都把它编译入内核了，模块也懒得加载。
<pocoyo> franj: 那你来得正好啊。
<yappy> 如何把/join ubuntu-cn 写入irssi的配置文件？
<pocoyo> franj: 这驱动 默认的是不是太旧？ 照着上面更新 应试可以使用无线网卡了吧？
<oYeVoVeYo> pocoyo, after bunch of stuff, it says " Now run: sudo make unload to unload all: wireless, bluetooth and ethernet modules    sudo make wlunload to unload wireless modules     sudo make btunload to unload bluetooth modules           Run sudo modprobe driver0name to load your desired driver. If unsure recoot.
<oYeVoVeYo> reboot*
<franj> 应该可以啊，我从2.6.2x就开始用
<oYeVoVeYo> franj, I always hear people saying 编译内核, how exactly do you do that? O.o
<pocoyo> franj: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/master-mode-on-ar928x-using-ath9k-driver-756247/  我看这里说太旧了。 要更新。
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 现在应该可以用 我感觉。  sudo iwconfig 输出盾看？
<oYeVoVeYo> lo     "no wireless extensions.      wlan IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID: off/any  ...(followed but bunch of stuff)
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: sudo ifconfig -a 这个输出也看看 有没有无线网卡。
<franj> oYeVoVeYo: 编译内核我觉得主要就是理解参数的意思和进行正常的设置。
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 这不是有 wlan 了吗？...
<oYeVoVeYo> 有 lo & wlan0, that's all I see
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 驱动正常了呀 就应该配置无线接口才能使用。
<oYeVoVeYo> .....how to do that? O.o
<oYeVoVeYo> DSL? Or Wireless?
<franj> 配置无线接口最好看对应发行版的wiki
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 你这笔记本 什么系统啊？ 。。。 连有线网卡都没有识别？
<oYeVoVeYo> It's acer, Aspire 4750G, and I know nuffin about computers, and plus I just bought it yesterday
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 装的什么发行版？ ubuntu ? arch?
<oYeVoVeYo> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<franj> ubuntu应该有很方便的界面配置工具，
<oYeVoVeYo> I think it's more of a laptop-problem
<oYeVoVeYo> franj, yea it does
<oYeVoVeYo> I.. don't really know how to set it up
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 一开始以为你 无线网卡有问题呢。 原来有线都上不了啊？
<oYeVoVeYo> I plugged it in and it never responds
<franj> 我的是Aspire 4736G，也是ath9k驱动，记得装ubuntu的时候一下子就可以连到wifi了
<oYeVoVeYo> I did the sudo pppoeconf it can only regonize the wlan0
<franj> oYeVoVeYo: 你不是连wifi的吗？
<oYeVoVeYo> Yea, but the wifi's pretty unstable
<oYeVoVeYo> And I'm not sure if I was connected to my own WiFi.. or somebody else's
<franj> o_O
<franj> 我觉得可能是网络环境的问题不是网卡的问题
<oYeVoVeYo> Lol, it's quite slow and somehow i feel sorry if I steal others' WiFi
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: 。。。 1004 也太旧了点儿。。  换新的算了 都图形操作了 也没这么麻烦的 pppoeconf 现在 自带的NM也挺好用的 配置 ppp也挺方便。不像以前一样。
<oYeVoVeYo> Update the whole system?
<yunfan> pocoyo:  en 我已经想换1204了
<oYeVoVeYo> O_O" @ 12.04
<oYeVoVeYo> Is it out already?
<oYeVoVeYo> Oh meh freakin' God
 * oYeVoVeYo looks at the clock
<oYeVoVeYo> Kay, it's pretty late and I'mma go hit the bed
<oYeVoVeYo> Nice talking to you all, lol
<franj> oYeVoVeYo: 有没有设置路由器的名字？这样就可以知道连接谁的wifi了
<franj> good night.
<oYeVoVeYo> OH and especially pocoyo, thank you soo soo much
<oYeVoVeYo> o_o" @  franj
<pocoyo> oYeVoVeYo: bybye.
<oYeVoVeYo> :D I might still be here tomorrow, roflmao
<oYeVoVeYo> God bless you
<oYeVoVeYo> NIght night
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd knownbad snugglecat : 小光居然戒 irc 了?
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在和2奶幽会
<snugglecat> 不鸟我
<knownbad> 不是，他被绑在床上起不来。
<knownbad> 他找了一个强势的德国女生正强奸着他。
<pocoyo> whois 小光？
<knownbad> 小光 = 光光的小鸟
<pocoyo> 脱光的小鸟。
<pocoyo> 脱光的小鸡。
<pocoyo> 脱光的小鸡鸡。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在说 knownbad 么， 那你是谁
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 是脱光的小鸟， 不是小鸡， 小鸡比小鸟大
<cleamoon> 这里有做usaco的吗？
<yappy> 有人用tmux吗
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 小鸟就小鸟吧。
<Jagdwurst> 愤怒的小鸟
<franj> yappy: 用过一小下，
<iGoogle> http://118.250.1.125:80
<yappy> franj: 怎样放大其中的一个pane至全屏？
<franj> 没试过。。都是用完就ctrl-D的，
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 起床了?
<yappy> franj:  有时vim, 感觉小了，就想全屏，貌似不能实现！
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 我怎么设置美国之音走 vpn
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 其它的不通过 vpn呢。 是设置 路由么
<snugglecat_> 用 vpn 听美国之音比 ssh 听慢啊
<snugglecat_> 我的 vpn 貌似断了。 但 ppp1 还在
<snugglecat_> vpn 真麻烦
<snugglecat_> vpn重连了 路由又得来一次
<knownbad> ？
<franj> yappy: 是啊，我也想一个pane和window能不能切换，比如说pane变成一个单独的window，编辑完再变成pane
<franj> yappy: 不过好像不行
<knownbad> vpn 启动后不需设定啊。
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 你又搞了什么兰东西？
<yappy> franj: 真悲惨，怎么这个功能都没有？！
<snugglecat_> vpn 啊
<snugglecat_> 不设定还是走 ppp0 啊
<knownbad> 是啊，你的 default route 换到了 ppp1 了。
<snugglecat_> vpn 启动， 我得 route add default dev ppp0 才能上
<knownbad> 奶奶的。
<snugglecat_> 但是他断了一次
<knownbad> 你没设好。
<snugglecat_> ppp1 就没了啊
<knownbad> 所以 nm 好用啊。
<knownbad> 自动设定。
<snugglecat_> 他断过一次， 重新重连， default 又走回ppp0
<franj> yappy: 试试ctrl-a, !
<knownbad> 你要手动也行但得 script.
<franj> 可以从pane变成window，
<franj> 但不知道怎样恢复到原来的位置
<snugglecat_> 这个 arch wiki 有说。 有个 vpn 链接后自动执行的脚本。 现在想知道的， 我想访问 voa 时才用 vpn ， 怎么设置
<yappy>  franj: 咦，好象可以耶？但用什么恢复原态呢
<snugglecat_> 对我来说，只有传输到VPN网络的数据包才应该走VPN连接，所以我添加如下路由条目：
<snugglecat_> # route add -net 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0
<snugglecat_> 这将路由所有目的地址为191.168.10.xxx的数据到VPN连接。
<snugglecat_> 这个啥意思
<franj> 是啊。。好像不能恢复
<yappy> franj: 咦，好象可以耶？但用什么恢复原态呢
<snugglecat_> 191.168.10.xxx 是什么地址
 * gebjgd 冒充留学生来了
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 我 路由一窍不通，我替换成 美国之音的 ip 行么
 * gebjgd 冒充留学生来了
 * gebjgd 冒充留学生来了
 * gebjgd 冒充留学生来了
 * knownbad 冒充丑男来了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我确实不是留学生
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 不用冒充吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但你确实是丑男
<knownbad> 我也确实不是丑男
 * snugglecat_ 冒充帅哥来了
<snugglecat_> 我酱紫说才对
<snugglecat_> 没验证过
<snugglecat_> 不知道
<knownbad> 不行的。
<snugglecat_> 哦
<knownbad> default route 是全部都走的。
<snugglecat_> 那有啥办法可以上特定网站走 vpn ，其他的不走 vpn
<knownbad> static route 是用在特定的 subnet 或是 ip。
<snugglecat_> 就是不用 default 阿
<snugglecat_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Microsoft_VPN_client_setup_with_pptpclient_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Microsoft VPN client setup with pptpclient (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 那有啥办法可以上特定网站走 vpn ，其他的不走 vpn
<snugglecat_> 上上网络都用 vpn 也难受啊
<alvin_rxg>    %2df
<knownbad> device 没启动你不能设特定的 route.
<snugglecat_> 哦， 我就是想知道有啥办法可以只让特定网站走 vpn
<snugglecat_> 不能设路由，还有啥办法， 路由我是啥都不懂
<snugglecat_> 上一般的网站， 用 vpn 太慢了
<knownbad> 是可以但不是所有的网站是 static ip.
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 还有个问题
<snugglecat_> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<snugglecat_> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp1
<snugglecat_> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<snugglecat_> 这有俩 default
<snugglecat_> 会冲突么
<knownbad> autoproxy 有设定用的是那个网站上 proxy.
<snugglecat_> 一个是 ppp1, 一个死 ppp0
<snugglecat_> 但 vpn 不是proxy 阿
<snugglecat_> 会怎么走的
<snugglecat_> 第一个走不通就走第二个么
<snugglecat_> 还是会忽略其中一个
<knownbad> 你可以设个 local proxy 让 proxy 走 ppp1.  那所有的网站还是走 ppp0, 只有特定的网站才走 proxy + ppp1。
<knownbad> 这样你的国内网站就不会慢了。
<snugglecat_> 可以酱紫的么， 我去看看
<knownbad> 但这个方法就不能用 default route ppp1。
<knownbad> 看你的 proxy server setting.
<snugglecat_> 好吧， 我去搜搜资料
<snugglecat_> 我没有 proxyserver 呢
<snugglecat_> 可以自己设的么
<knownbad> 用 proxy + vpn - default = proxy.
<snugglecat_> 还是说说我俩 default 的路由
<knownbad> 其实跟普通的 proxy 差不多。
<snugglecat_> 我 route 执行后，有俩 default
<snugglecat_> o
<snugglecat_> 那是怎么的
<snugglecat_> 第一个走不通走第二个么
<knownbad> 可以自己装 proxy server。
<snugglecat_> 哦
<knownbad> 特定情形下有加速的效果。
<snugglecat_> 那还是过后再折腾，我现在理解不了有俩 default 是怎么处理的
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<snugglecat_> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp1
<snugglecat_> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<snugglecat_> route 执行后的结果
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<knownbad> 坏了。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 肠肠
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 男男
<gebjgd> knownbad: 色鬼鬼
<knownbad> 得 delete ppp0 再加 ppp1
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 奸奸猫猫犯犯
<snugglecat_> 原来就有一个 default 走ppp0， 我增加 route add default dev ppp1, 又给我加了一个
<snugglecat_> 哦
<Jagdwurst> 媌犯
<snugglecat_> 不过现在还是能上vpn
<snugglecat_> .....
<Jagdwurst> 犴媌
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你是我心目中唯一的德国香肠
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 啊，多谢了
<snugglecat_> 艾， 我先做正经事。 解决了，再弄好点
<knownbad> adios
<snugglecat_> 挂着
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: me not understand 'adios'
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 神马时候搬家?
<alvin_rxg> 1.feb
<knownbad> 我也不懂
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 叧外那俩娃没意见?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恭喜.学生公寓了?
<knownbad> 学生公寓？
<knownbad> 太好了，女孩多。
<alvin_rxg> 麼
<knownbad> 再没找个睡就太对不起自己了。
<knownbad> 还是你不举？
<Jagd> irssi 不给力啊
<Jagd> 老断
<Jagd> 大概主动 ping 的时间太短了
<Jagd> 又因为网络不稳定，漏过了pong
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 你那两同屋说啥?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: netzclub basic 如果超过100m会怎么样?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 今天早上上了两小时网， 花了  12€ 。。。。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 会把你踢到 Mars 去。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 你德语不是比我好么？还要问我？
<Jagd> ....
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 他们没说啥，只是之后 nachmieter 要找到就可以了
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 然后你正在找？
<alvin_rxg1> 对
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 找的怎样了?
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 你的新同屋是谁?
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 男性女性?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 刚看到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 会减速.我懒得看
<gebjgd> Jagd: 上什么网络?
<Jagd> gebjgd: o2 surfstick...
<Jagd> gebjgd: 充了钱订 tarif 失败，结果它给我按分钟算钱了...
<gebjgd> Jagd: 干嘛不用netzclub
<Jagd> gebjgd:  netzclub 只能用在手机上
<Jagd> gebjgd: 而且会收集地址
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我不是帮你实验了么
<gebjgd> Jagd: ..........
<Jagd> gebjgd: 网上说了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 什么意思?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 有人就是因为用在 surfstick 上，被罚了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 7,5€
<gebjgd> Jagd: .......
<gebjgd> Jagd: 靠
<alvin_rxg1> 条款里都说了不能用在电脑上的
<Jagd> 和 ipad 上
<gebjgd> 那我帮你实验了一下会不会被罚
<Jagd> gebjgd: 而且网友譜遍反应客服体验差
<gebjgd> Jagd: 靠
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我刚定了一个免费的
<Jagd> gebjgd: ?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 免费的啥？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 100m的那种
<gebjgd> Jagd: sim卡
<Jagd> gebjgd: 你之前不就用过了吗?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 给老婆的那个是
<Jagd> gebjgd: 用手机上?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 对
<Jagd> gebjgd:  没多余的手机...
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我有
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 你还没介绍你的新同屋呢
<alvin_rxg1> 天知道是谁呢，或许还在娘胎里
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你住学生公寓了?
<alvin_rxg1> 你说的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我说的
<alvin_rxg1> 那就是你说的
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 到时候叫 gebjgd 开车帮你搬家
<gebjgd> Jagd: 没本子
<alvin_rxg1> 自行车么
<fivesheep> 那得送上菊花
<fivesheep> 奇怪.. 为啥+o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: straßenbahn
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 那你撑到 gebjgd 有本子了再搬
<Stifler> ls
<Jagd> dir
<zokr7et> 早上好
 * Jagd 好，饭吃完了。 看 penti2.com
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 你滴机器人没用了?
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 天天这点钟。好规律
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你终于种了菊花
<fivesheep> knownbad: 今天放假?
<knownbad> 废话，你没？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我现在是天天放假. 这周打算先考个驾照
<fivesheep> 没车是不方便
<knownbad> 不会吧，你没驾照？
<knownbad> 哦，没车？
<fivesheep> 没
<knownbad> 买个二手车。  多烂都无所谓。
<knownbad> 我开过 $500 的车。
<fivesheep> 我之前的同事花350买辆车
<fivesheep> 然后自己修了一下 上了牌
<fivesheep> 总花费 650
<fivesheep> 天天跑高速
<knownbad> 差不多。
<fivesheep> 89 还是 86年的
<fivesheep> 这种旧车, 他说零件好找而且便宜
<knownbad> 我现在的车子也只 $3500.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 也就国内来的有钱人喜欢讲品牌..
<knownbad> 好似，但忘了是否 $3500.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 去年我爸几个高中同学过来玩. 一说车, 她们就说 品牌, 档次
<fivesheep> 听着我都觉得好笑
<knownbad> 可以啊，促进经济。
<Stifler> 有几千块的车么..
<knownbad> 只我们不需要跟他们一头热。
<fivesheep> Stifler: 满街几百块的
<Stifler> fivesheep: 不是吧，你美国啊
<knownbad> 我没买过新车。。。
<knownbad> 穷人。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你好歹也是IT从业员...
<Stifler> 做过最好的就是丰田
<fivesheep> 穷你个鸟毛啊. 你还当过兵
<knownbad> 我人丑志气不高。
<Stifler> ..
<knownbad> 当过兵更穷。  得当过20年才算。
<fivesheep> Stifler: 美国你开什么车, 不会有人管你.
<Stifler> fivesheep: 真好，国内还得报废
<fivesheep> 六七十年代出产的车, 在路上还很常见
<knownbad> 我后来发觉等年纪大些被裁的机会大就不当了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 当兵之后不是很多优惠么
<fivesheep> 免费教育
<knownbad> 只有当兵期间。
<knownbad> 或是去过战区。
<knownbad> 或是当满20年。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我发现很多菲律宾人都热衷当兵
<fivesheep> 全家都当..
<ofan_> fivesheep: 女人都这样
<fivesheep> ofan_: 女人?
<fivesheep> ofan_: 国内的而已.
<knownbad> 是啊，我以前的同事一堆菲律宾人
<fivesheep> ofan_: 美国妞什么烂车都开的
<ofan_> 讲牌子
<fivesheep> ofan_: 这基本就是一种恶习.
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: /me 或者 /action 的信息不知道是哪个 signal..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你讨个国内的老婆, 还真是祸福难料呢. 碰到个天天讲牌子的, 你就废了
<ofan_> 国内女人不讲牌子估计就变异类了
<knownbad> 她还好，但女人还是喜欢逛街购物的。
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: ?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 网络可是女人的至爱. lol 可以时刻购物
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1:  不就是加上  ^a 吗?
<ofan_> 千万别养千金
<knownbad> 没，女人喜欢物质。  得手上摸得到。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 有个度
<Stifler> 看来我得找个异族的了，贤惠
<knownbad> 只带她去 99c。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我有个朋友的女友就是这种. 我觉得太可怕.. 成天喜欢玩, 喜欢名牌手袋, 还要我朋友买辆奥迪给她开, 她出2500, 然后要他去供..
<ofan_> 而且根本不能讲理的
<knownbad> 废了她。
<knownbad> 但你朋友肯定白痴。
<fivesheep> 他们还一起8年多了, 那女的现在还不想留在美国, 要回hk去, 说是梦想当空姐
<Stifler> golden hole么
<fivesheep> knownbad: 他舍不得这段感情
<knownbad> 男人傻吧。
<fivesheep> 他倒也不是买不起, 他是刚把买了半年多的车卖了, 然后搞辆93年的本田开. 说是喜欢这种感觉..
<knownbad> 把你妹介绍给他，他看起来有钱。
<fivesheep> 我没妹妹..
<knownbad> 傻又有钱，难得呢。
<snugglecat_> knownbad 他老婆当然讲牌子， 不是找了个美国老公么
<knownbad> 那介绍给你。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 痴情男.. 他还想着放弃美国的一切, 跟着女友回去香港发展
<knownbad> 反正你已开了菊花
<knownbad> 别去。
<fivesheep> 这样的女人, 基本就是要不得
<ofan_> 已经开了菊花？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 读个community college 8年都还没读完
<knownbad> 去了香港他就全无优势了。
<fivesheep> ofan_: 他说他自己
<ofan_> 擦
<ofan_> 8年。。。
<fivesheep> ofan_: 军队的人喜欢一起看黄片, 然后很自然就
<knownbad> snugglecat_: <--- 菊花猫
<ofan_> 解放军？
<fivesheep> 军队容易出gay
<fivesheep> 美军
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: action 的信息 不是 message public 的
<snugglecat_> 监狱也容易吧
 * snugglecat_ help
<fivesheep> 对. 男人堆
<ofan_> 为啥要当兵
<fivesheep> 当兵可以免费环游世界
<fivesheep> 增长见识
<fivesheep> 还能培养基情
<ofan_> 也容易变gay
<ofan_> 擦
<Jagd> 女兵..
<ofan_> 整成肛裂就不好了
<fivesheep> 你试过?
<ofan_> 没
<fivesheep> 那你怎么知道
<Jagd> 还绘声绘色
<fivesheep> 可疑
<ofan_> youporn上很多
<ofan_> 还有人兽的，很多女的被宠物狗搞
<fivesheep> 博爱
<ofan_> ...
<knownbad> fivesheep: 英雄
<fivesheep> ofan_: http://www.amazon.com/Philips-Norelco-65--yoursel-Clipper/dp/B004QWRDR6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1325530714&sr=8-4 这个还有便宜哦. 15一个.
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 500 Service Unavailable Error
<fivesheep> 剪两次头发就赚回来了
<ofan_> 额
<Stifler> ...
<ofan_> 我都是自己剪头
<fivesheep> ofan_: 这个理发刀不错, 我用了一次
<fivesheep> 刀头能转
<ofan_> 我都借别人的
<knownbad> 这也能借？
<knownbad> 借套子吗？
<gebjgd> 向来自己买推子剪的路过
<gebjgd> 向来阴毛头发一个推子剪
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 一次性？
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 推子没多少钱
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 理解不能
<gebjgd> 显然不是一次性
<gebjgd> ofan_: 小心你借的那人也刮阴毛的
<gebjgd> ofan_: 阴虱都染上
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 你怎么还不睡觉
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 凌晨3点半 睡什么睡
<Jagd> 阴虱……让我想到何典...
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我靠
<gebjgd> Jagd: 那书你也看过
<Jagd> 啊， 国内图书馆不是都有吗。。。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我是家里的藏书。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 高中的时候就读了
<zokr7et> 。。 我 土鳖了
<Jagd> ...
<Jagd> gebjgd: 怪不得这么淫男...
<Jagd> 又不小心按了 C-w 了
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 那书没读国很正常。非著名名著
<gebjgd> ja
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 谁写的
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 不记得了。高中时候看得
<snugglecat_> Jagd, 你是......
<Jagd> snugglecat_: jagdwurst
<snugglecat_> 怎么变短了
<Jagd> snugglecat_: 时间长了， 只能变短了。 哪像你能越变越长..
<Jagdwurst_> 好吧，我也变长了
<snugglecat_> 我想问一下， 我的内容 可能同时存在远端服务器和本地中。 本地修改时并不立即推送， 我想在提供可以恢复到远端内容的功能， 是否有必要
<Jagdwurst__> 你在手打版本管理器啊...
<snugglecat_> 提供可以取消本地修改的内容，以服务器内容为准。
<Jagdwurst__> 做一下也应该只是顺手的工作吧？费不了时廠
<Jagdwurst__> 时间
<snugglecat_> 问题是， 恢复的时候不想从服务器抓取一次。 但这样必须得在本地中有复本。 但酱紫会占据空间。 如果恢复都得从服务器抓取， 就得需要时间。 以及必须在线。
<gebjgd> 废话
<snugglecat_> 如果没必要的话， 我就不折腾了
<Jagdwurst__> 不用折腾啊，做起来很快
<Jagdwurst__> 做了以后是否用的到应该让客户决定
<Jagdwurst__> 我写程序的时候就常常从源里 checkout ...
<Jagdwurst__> 网页写的少，但估计写网页大概也类似
<gebjgd> 提示联网就行了
<Jagdwurst__> snugglecat_: 本地存不存复本，是整个框架的问题了。
<snugglecat_> 也对， 那我弄个设置， 让使用者自己决定。 可以选择 1不能恢复， 2在本地备份原始资料， 3恢复时抓取内容
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst__, 是啊。 我最主要的是可以离线管理内容， 在管理内容时不需要在线， 推送时才发送
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你要异性同居了？
<alvin_rxg1> 对啊，你猜到了啊
<gebjgd> 恭喜你。终于要破处了
<Jagdwurst__> 异性同居的反命题貌似不是同性异居...
<snugglecat_> 我也异性同居， 不过是和猫
<alvin_rxg1> 是啊，要和 jill 同居了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 介绍个性用品网站给你
<Jagdwurst__> jill 是谁?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: Eis.de
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Dildos, Vibratoren, Dessous & Erotik-Toys seriös und diskret kaufen - Ihr Erotikshop eis.de
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg1> http://goo.gl/x6PAq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 买个自慰器更好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: Eis.de
<gebjgd> 咦。不解析了？
<gebjgd> www.weehaa.de
<alvin_rxg1> Title: weehaa.de - Das Paradies für Schnäppchenjäger
<Jagdwurst__> snugglecat_: 你该再养只小鸡啊、小鸭啊。这样你的小猫就有玩伴了
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst__, 知道你的居心
<Jagdwurst__> ?
<snugglecat_> 我抓过草蜢给猫玩
<Jagdwurst__> 然后呢?
<snugglecat_> 小鸡小鸭还能活啊
<Jagdwurst__> ...
<snugglecat_> 小猫捉草蜢吃
<Jagdwurst__> 哦，那晩上就有鸭肉吃了
<Jagdwurst__> ...
<snugglecat_> :)
<alvin_rxg1> salz stangen 不好吃…
<Jagdwurst__> 0.5€ 一包，能好吃吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 现在你才觉得难吃。反应好慢
<alvin_rxg1> 没，0,3x €
<gebjgd> 最好吃的是aldi买的最便宜的薯片
<gebjgd> 油够多够垃圾食品
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<Jagdwurst__> lidl / netto 的花生不错，0.6€ 还是 0,5€ 一罐的
<gebjgd> 那个不够垃圾
<gebjgd> 太健康了
<Jagdwurst__> gebjgd: 要垃圾你直接买 nutella 吃吧 :D
<gebjgd> 不适合宅小光
<gebjgd> nutella太健康太阳光了
<Jagdwurst__> ..是哦
<gebjgd> 足球运动员都吃
<Jagdwurst__> 那是广告里..
<Stifler> ..
<gebjgd> 太冷清了
<gebjgd> 还是德国人的屋子热闹
<Jagdwurst__> 我本已心如死水万念灰,却不料三九寒夜透春光,莫不是天意偏怜幽谷草,怕只怕世态炎凉多风霜
<alvin_rxg1> 窦娥？
<gebjgd> 冤？
<alvin_rxg1> 8是啊…
<alvin_rxg1> 越剧比京剧通俗多了的感觉。京剧丫一个词唱三分钟…
<Jagdwurst__> 那句„公子啊“ 也要啊上半分钟...
<Jagdwurst__> 那销魂的啊～～～
<alvin_rxg1> ._.
<gebjgd> 京剧是国萃
<alvin_rxg1> 我对京剧唯一的印象就是，啊～～～～～～～～～（半分钟过去了，吸口气）啊～～～～～～～～～（再吸口气）啊～ 啊  啊啊啊啊...
<Jagdwurst__> lol
<Jagdwurst__> gebjgd: 帝都人民表示一下 ?
<gebjgd> 京剧很好
<alvin_rxg1> 表示不喜欢京剧
<gebjgd> 但我没说喜欢
<gebjgd> larry: 腊肉日晕
<larry> gebjgd: what?
<gebjgd> 我想吃豆制品
<gebjgd> 我还想吃烤栗子
<alvin_rxg1> shit, tudou 都能 reset
<zokr7et> 睡觉了
<alvin_rxg1> 潮州话听不懂…
<alvin_rxg1> 还是看越剧吧
<gebjgd> 更听不懂
<alvin_rxg1> 京剧才听不懂呢
<gebjgd> 听得懂京剧的路过
<alvin_rxg1> 听得懂越剧的路过
<Jagdwurst__> alvin_rxg1:  这些剧的配器都比较简洁，很容易分出神马乐器在哪个位置。否则立体声的到被耳朵里全过滤成单声道就不好玩了
<alvin_rxg1> flv 录音不好的啊…
<alvin_rxg1> 142 分钟… =.=
<Jagdwurst__> 这马长?
<alvin_rxg1> 啊，是的
<alvin_rxg1> 最初看了那个越剧，只有10多分钟的片段，后来土豆找了个潮州的，听不懂……现在找了这个越剧，2小时多
<Jagdwurst__> ....
<Jagdwurst__> 这种词太俗了...
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<alvin_rxg1> 我忘了越剧和黄梅戏啥关系了…
<Jagdwurst__> 国内词雅一点的，又能载到高质量数字化版本的声乐作品， 推荐长恨歌
<Jagdwurst__> 京剧和黄霉戏关系比较大...
<alvin_rxg1> >_<
<fivesheep> ofan_: 觉得统计学这种学科工作好找不?
<knownbad> 好找。
<knownbad> 有个同事刚去了 facebook。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 老实说, 我不太想继续干单纯性的码农活
<knownbad> analytics is a good field.
<knownbad> 反正去干了再说。
<fivesheep> 嗯
<alvin_rxg1> 原来是一见钟情啊
<Jagdwurst__> fivesheep: 学统计了?
<fivesheep> Jagdwurst__: 想而已
<Jagdwurst__> fivesheep: 作为本国公民，要交学费吗?
<alvin_rxg1> 少夫人和银风换一下倒挺好的，尖脸挺配的
<alvin_rxg1> 还有半个小时看完…
<alvin_rxg1> T_T
<Jagdwurst__> ---
<Jagdwurst__> 你看原版的啊....
<alvin_rxg1> TAT  明儿起不来了
<Jagdwurst__> 每天1点到2点睡
<Jagdwurst__> 早上照样起来...
<alvin_rxg1> 我雷打不动的睡7.5到8小时…
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-03
<Aoy_c> 有用mutt的不?
<Aoy_c> 怎么看邮件...为什么按Enter键读不了,显示sh:stop:command not found,
<Freebuilder> 一个早餐吃了老子六块钱！
<Freebuilder> 还没什么营养！
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=359519
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> adam8157_away: 淡淡好
<roylez_> cfy: 不好
<cfy> roylez_: 都在家，怎么不好哦
<pocoyo> cfy: 早。
<roylez_> cfy: 昨天睡觉前还好好的，今天早上就重感冒了
<cfy> roylez_: 额，你不是学生物的么。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好好养病。。。要不要我去上海看你
<roylez_> cfy: 过来吧，给我带点药来
<cfy> roylez_: 你要啥药
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279863/
<roylez_> cfy: 感冒药
<cfy> roylez_: 主席在重感冒中还在acfun啊。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 老美和老毛子写的历史看上去稍稍靠谱点
<roylez_> cfy: 4点就醒了啊，头疼咳嗽流鼻涕没法睡。啥新闻都被我刷光了
<cfy> roylez_: 可怜的主席啊
<Zypeh> 主席感冒了？
<roylez_> Zypeh: .
 * Zypeh 表示同情
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=359519
<zhan> roylez_: 主席贵体安康
<cfy> zhan: 主席下线了。。。
<cfy> zhan: 你要不要过去看看？
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 主席肯定死不了
<Zypeh> = =
<ofan> 今天freenode出奇的稳定
<Zypeh> ofan, 平时都很稳定啊
<ofan> 平时5分钟中掉一次
<cfy> ofan: vpn用了没
<ofan> 没
<zhan> 你自己的问题。。。
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 今天平板挂了一天都没掉
<iamfbi> hello
<iamfbi> .h
<Zypeh> ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]
<Zypeh> >++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.
<Zypeh> >.+++.----.------.>+.>.
<cece> bf
<snugglecat_> kk 回归了
<kk> snugglecat_, 响应。  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我安装的google earth显示不了文字？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359704 如标题，文字处只显示虚线的块块 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzq03339 — 2012-01-03 10:19
<ofan_> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Zypeh> 这里有没有Brain fuck 编程员啊？
<widon> 怎么安装旧版本内核比较方便阿
<cfy> Zypeh: Kandu  是
<cfy> Kandu: 我要写简历了。。悲剧。。。
<Zypeh> 我在怀疑有没有BrainFuck编程员的存在
<ofan_> cfy: 准备去哪
<cfy> ofan_: 学校作业。。。
<Aoy_c> mutt怎么看邮件...为什么按Enter键读不了,显示sh:stop:command not found,
<cfy> ofan_: 我都还没拿到学位证书，那简历怎么写？
<cfy> ofan_: 难道写高中么。。
<ofan_> 本科
<cfy> 没本科。。
<cfy> 本科还没读完
<ofan_> 去redhat
<cfy> ofan_: 本科完了去redhat?
<ofan_> cfy: 又不是让你马上就去
<ofan_> cfy: 没证也是没什么
<cfy> ofan_: 嗯
<cfy> ofan_: 那简历怎么写？
<cfy> ofan_: 没拿到，不能写吧。。。
<ofan_> 怎么不能
<cfy> ofan_: 我说学位那块
<cfy> ofan_: 没拿到的花，我不能说我是E.E. xxxxxx吧
<ofan_> 难道你会可能拿不到学位？
<cfy> ofan_: 那不会。
<layerbase> 谁知道哪里还有中文频道火点么
<^YinHang>  :) .
<layerbase> ^YinHang: 知道?
<layerbase> est: 四川老
<^YinHang> ¶Ô²»Æ𣬲»ÖªµÀ
<kk> ^YinHang say: 对不起，不知道 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^YinHang> hehe
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 给虚拟机安win7装增强功能失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359711 请问如何给虚拟机安装增强功能，我把下载的VBoxGuestAdditions_4.0.4.iso拷贝到/usr/share/virtualbox/目录下它还是提示找不到文件。然后在设备-->分配光驱，导入这个文件出现如下错误。这个怎么办啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 conpgy — 2012-01-0 …
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 奈何没有实时内核 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359712 那些发烧的多媒体应用要自己编译内核，还是改改配置就行了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-01-03 11:15
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 帮我翻译一下
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 为了之后恢复而保存的复本， 怎么翻译
<snugglecat_> copy???
<knownbad> 应该是 backup.
<knownbad> å°± backup/restore
<knownbad> 档案名最好加日期。
<knownbad> 再插只玉米棒在你屁眼。
<franj> 怎么变sm频道了
<ofan> knownbad: 你什么你总在sm snugglecat_
<ofan> 为什么
<knownbad> 玉米棒上加辣椒酱。
<knownbad> 要不太无聊了。
<knownbad> 刺激他去找个女孩。
<knownbad> ofan: 你该不会嫉妒吧？
<ofan> 。。。
<est> layerbase, 爪子嘛
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 问一下，用过arch 64位的系统开发，C++代码编译出来的执行文件一定是64位的吗?
<layerbase> est: 外地人
<knownbad> 可以分些爱给你。
<WiiW> Patrick_DJ: 不一定
<est> layerbase, 我认识嘛？
<est> layerbase, 我认识你嘛？
<layerbase> est: 不
<snugglecat_> 为什么 说我 sm
<est> layerbase, 那你啥意思嘛
<snugglecat_> ofan, 为什么 说我 sm， 我只是英语不好， 问个术语而已啊
<Patrick_DJ> WiiW: 谢谢. :)
<snugglecat_> ofan, 不好意思， 我理解错了
<knownbad> Patrick_DJ: pacman -Ss multilib
<snugglecat_> ofan, 他有虐待倾向
<knownbad> 菊花处处开。。。呵呵
<ofan> 菊花天天开
<ofan> 日日开
<snugglecat_> 菊花菊花， 问你几时开花， 一月不开二月开.... ， ...月菊花朵朵开
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 明白. :)
<knownbad> Patrick_DJ: /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist 下可以加。
<snugglecat_> 谢了, knownbad 。 我用 resotre 吧
<knownbad> 哦不是，我错了。
<knownbad> 是 /etc/pacman.conf
 * knownbad 切腹自杀以谢罪。
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 嗯，了解了。 *_*
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 啊，为何用 restore?
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat_> knownbad, backup 看起来想起备份文件。 我也不懂
<knownbad> backup 和 restore 是英文里很通用的名词。
<snugglecat_> 所以我想用 restore
<knownbad> backup = 备份， restore = 复原。
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 我错了
<snugglecat_> 我还以为一样的
<snugglecat_> 我英文不好
<snugglecat_> 但我不想用 backup.
<knownbad> 没事，只跟你提醒下。
<snugglecat_> :)
<byzantium> 谁有python的开发IDE阿
<byzantium> fun:)
<snugglecat_> byzantium, 很多啊
<byzantium> snugglecat_, 给提供个呗
<snugglecat_> byzantium, 有段时间装 ide 都是 python 的。 我都恨死了
<byzantium> 不是 是开发python的IDE
<knownbad> 如果是全时的备份可以用 snapshot，但这定义比较复杂。
<byzantium> 不是用python开发的 呵呵
<snugglecat_> byzantium, 我不用 python， 但有段时间想装个 ide， 全是 python 的 ide.
<byzantium> PyCharm找不到下载的地方亚
<byzantium> 链接不上
<snugglecat_> byzantium, 有很多啊， 源里就有很多
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 解释一下 snapshot
<byzantium> yum search python
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 回来了？？
<knownbad> 太费事了，你去搜寻
<byzantium> 但是 收索到很多  但是不知道那个是IDE
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.ee
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Google
<zhan> 装一下不都知道了么
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 我的是， 保存或设置属性时， 之前尚未更改过的， 都能弄个复本为以后恢复做准备。 不手动备份， 也只是需要的时候自动备份。 用哪个但吃
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 我的是， 保存或设置属性时， 之前尚未更改过的， 都能弄个复本为以后恢复做准备。 不手动备份， 也只是需要的时候自动备份。 用哪个适合
<knownbad> auto backup 就行了。
<snugglecat_> 就是保存或修改属性之前都不备份
<snugglecat_> 哦
<knownbad> 就是定时的备份。
<snugglecat_> 也不是定时， 是依据事件来备份。 保存或修改属性时，将未动过的备份
<knownbad> 或是自动备份
<knownbad> 只要开启档案就自动备份。
<snugglecat_> 谢了 knownbad ， 但我还是不喜欢 backup. 让我想起备份文件
<knownbad> 好处是万一 crash 档案可以复原，坏处是启动较慢。
<snugglecat_> 意思是这样， 但开启档案不备份， 只当尝试更改时才备份。
<knownbad> 也要看你的 fs, 大部分的现代 fs 应该不需要但只有备份才能保证100%复原。
<snugglecat_> 更改内容 或 修改属性时， 如果cache内容是原始的才备份。 不是则不备份。 尽量一个内容备份一次
<knownbad> 这看你的架构。
<knownbad> 岁你。
<knownbad> 虽你。
<knownbad> 插你
 * knownbad 手又痒了。
<snugglecat_> 是啊，随我。 我现在是郁闷用哪个单词， backup 让我想起备份文件
<snugglecat_> 想用另一个单词代替
<knownbad> 为何要说？
<snugglecat_> 我是说我的做法用哪个 单词表述更好， 不用 backup 的花
<knownbad> 你界面没就不用提，可能 documentation 那裏提下就好了。
<snugglecat_> :)
<snugglecat_> recover 也是恢复的意思， 和 restore 有啥区别么
<snugglecat_> recover 是和 cache 对应的吧
<knownbad> recovery 比较是你想做的。  就是自动备份，自动回复。
<snugglecat_> 哦
<knownbad> restore 比较是手动的。
<knownbad> 但这些都不一定。
<knownbad> 只要你前后用法一致就行了。
<snugglecat_> 明白了， recover 是自动， 我的 recover 是恢复remote内容到本地， 但我还有个操作是将本地内容的复本回复， 是手动的
<snugglecat_> 好吧， 我还是用 backup
<snugglecat_> 虽然心有不甘
<knownbad> 你说的越复杂了。
<knownbad> 你先想想再简化些再来问吧。
<knownbad> 你每次问的 context 一直变。
<knownbad> 让人很想掐死你。
<knownbad> 不，是想拿玉米棒
<snugglecat_> 有三复本呢， 一个在 remote， 一个在 本地的 cache, 这个是编辑中的， 还有一个是本地缓存最初的复本。 我的用意是内容修改后可以恢复最初内容， 但不想恢复的时候从远端中抓取， 从本地复本中恢复。
<snugglecat_> 所以有三个复本
<knownbad> 那不是 cache copy 吗？
<knownbad> 跟备份无关吧？
<snugglecat_> 因为我的主要用途是离线管理， 尽量在管理的时候不与remote操作
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 谢了， 应该是 cache copy
<snugglecat_> 谢了谢了
<snugglecat_> 终于找到适合的了
<knownbad> 屁股兜过来吧。
<snugglecat_> 呵呵
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<snugglecat_> 好吧
 * snugglecat_ 兜过屁股
<snugglecat_> 好吧，我去忙了
<knownbad> adios。
<snugglecat_> :)
<WiiW> http://wallbase.cc/about
<kk> WiiW,啥网址吆 About... / Wallbase.cc
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 双linux系统加win7的启动引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359718 原本电脑里装了win7和deepin11.12，启动时由deepin的grub引导正常，然后又单独划空间，用光盘安装里ubuntu11.10,安装过程中出现一个小错误，好像是什么迁移文档时的错误，不过系统还是提示安装完成了，我想这个应该没什么问题。重启之后 …
<ibodi> 有新菜鸟想装 ubuntu, 你会推介哪个版本： 11.10 ? 10.04?
<Kandu> cfy: 練習寫簡歷?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，是
<cfy> ofan_: ...
<ofan_> ？
<cfy> ofan_: 平板
<ofan_> 咋了
<cfy> ofan_: 貌似vpn没有ipv6地址么？
<ofan_> 有
<cfy> ofan_: dig vpn.ofan.me aaaa 没有 ipv6 地址
<cfy> ofan_: 有？
<ofan_> 你本地支持么
<cfy> ofan_: 能上ipv6的网站。
<pozhenzi1989> 藐视都是高手啊
<ofan_> 要本地完全支持才行
<cfy> 哦。这样子
<cfy> ofan_: ofan.me有结果。但是vpn.ofan.me没有。。
<Kandu> cfy: 這容易，拿出神語錄，就是自己是 perler 和那些拒絕 perl, 想來就不能編程的人不是一個檔次的嘛
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • Communix操作系统简史 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359720 转个帖，版主不合适版主就删了 Communix操作系统最早是两个德国人Marx和Engles开发的（称为Communix基础版，或Communix 1.0和2.0），遵守GPL，它的早期支持者曾经先后组织过两个国际讨论区。 　　　　 　　　　当时少数先进的国家都使用微软的Windows …
<ofan> cfy: dig -6 -q AAAA
<cfy> ofan: okay
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家用kvm安装过win7吗?
<cap_sensitive> 大家在 archlinux 下用过 octopress 吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你论坛上的头像哪儿弄来的？
<cfy> pocoyo: xah lee那里
<pocoyo> cfy: 那是哪儿？
<cfy> pocoyo: http://xahlee.org/emacs/lisp_logo.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: LISP Logo
<forfun> 请教一个数学问题，10^x=a+bx，如何计算x
<forfun> 有数学高手在吗
<Patrick_DJ> forfun: 写个穷举的，从0开始. 至少x=0的时候有解.
<cfy> ......
<forfun> Patrick_DJ, ……这不是计算机问题，纯数学的
<cfy> 那得a=1吧
<Patrick_DJ> 数学的东西已经忘得差不多了.
<pocoyo> cfy: 像两条蚯蚓。 不错。
<cfy> pocoyo: -_-
<forfun> 互换数学高手……
<forfun> 呼唤
<Freebuilder> TMD, xchat 什么时候死掉了，都没声招呼！
<Patrick_DJ> Freebuilder: 用irssi吧，我开n天都没事儿.
<Freebuilder> Patrick_DJ, 用终端的，不爽！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120103/118743.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Gentoo Linux 12.0 发布_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<Patrick_DJ> Freebuilder: 那就没法了.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120101/118707.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: CC协议4.0版本开始公共讨论_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/itnews/20120101/118711.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 用棉线制作晶体管_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120103/118741.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: NVIDIA新Linux驱动：非Quadro也能10bit输出_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120103/118751.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: BackBox Linux 2.01 发布_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 11.10 安装配置手记(含ati驱动，中文字体，编译ck内核) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359723 Ubuntu 11.10 安装手记(含ati驱动，中文字体，编译ck内核) 1楼包含基本的系统安装与配置，含中文字体，硬件驱动，etc 2楼包含geek-oriented的方案，含开发环境，tex文档，etc 一、本文背景 我是一个计算机类专业 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.bangkaow.com/news/20111230/306216.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux认证查看aix/sun系统多少位的方法_综合辅导_帮考网考试资讯频道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167895.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: MAME模拟器模拟器被移植到Google Native Client_Google Chrome 谷歌浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> https://developers.google.com/native-client/community/porting/MAME
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Case Study: Porting MAME to Native Client - Native Client — Google Developers
<byzantium> forfun, 你是要精确的解法吗？
<byzantium> 试一下泰勒展式
<byzantium> x = lg(b+ax)
<byzantium> x = lg(b+ax)
<byzantium> x = lg(b+ax)
<byzantium> x = lg(b+ax),,,
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.eeworld.com.cn/qrs/2012/0103/article_8277.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆 USB接口研究与硬件电路设计-嵌入式-电子工程世界网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=270360
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: MenuetOS, FreeDOS 有了新的发行 - 红联Linux门户 - 中国领先的Linux技术网站 - 网站导航 - Linux通用技术 - Linux业界新闻
<mza_> 问一个正则的问题哈
<mza_> 为什么 echo "Aas" | sed 's/Aas?/g/' 不能替换成g？
<pocoyo> cfy: 那个 logo挺形象的。不错。
<franj> mza_: sed的?是普通的?吧
<franj> mza_: \?就可以了
<mza_> 嗯
<mza_> franj: 但是［］里面要是匹配aa 或者 bb好像无法整个来
<franj> mza_: []里面不管是多少，都只能表示一个字符？
<mza_> franj: echo "a c" | sed 's/[ar bg] c\?/u/';
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 移动硬盘每次插上，分配的卷名不同怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359727 我移动硬盘分了三个区，其中一个分区上面是vbox 虚拟机的虚拟硬盘和备份。但是下一次在插上硬盘，打开虚拟机时，就提示找不到需要的文件，因为重新插上后移动硬盘的那个分区又分了不通的卷名。我还要重新把文件移动 …
<mza_> franj: 其实相匹配的模式是ar c或者bg c
<franj> ar c 或 bg c应该是(ar|bg) c
<franj> mza_: 这样吧
<mza_> 哦，对，可能是
<mza_> 还要家、
<mza_> franj:thx。还要加该死的\才可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，dconf-editor里的参数无法修改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359728 ubuntu11.10安装运行dconf-tools，“desktop”－>“unity”－>“panel”下白名单的参数不显示，无法修改，请高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 凤舞九天 — 2012-01-03 14:17
<pocoyo> http://ircweb.linuxfire.com.cn/url/page-1404.html
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • ArchLinux-gnome终于出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359730 原来装的kde，不知何故就是启动不了，无奈之下装了gnome。 按照wiki的说法配置了下。终于出来了； 纪念下。哈哈； QQ截图20120103143507.png 慢慢在安装其他的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ancin — 2012-01-03 14:41
<roylez_>  adam8157 蛋蛋
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<byzantium> 谁有好的 VirtualBox 的下载地址亚
<byzantium> 我的下载不下来亚
<byzantium>  0% [                                       ] 85,388      --.-K/s eta(英国中部时
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> cfy: 找打
<cfy> pocoyo: 你也要换成那个？
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥，主席
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，感冒好了？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有啊。就是看着很好 线条简洁。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<roylez_> cfy: no
<cfy> 主席的回答好简洁啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<pocoyo> cfy: empathy 上的 gtalk 怎么多出来几个组啊？
<atwood> 悲剧啊...今天用virtualbox安装arch，没想到分配空间太小了，装好了xorg想继续安装kde结果空间不够了...
<cfy> pocoyo: don't know
<zhan> roylez_: 恭祝主席贵体安康
<roylez_> zhan: 你也贵体安康
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。。
<cfy> zhan: 你快去看主席吧
<roylez_> cfy: 丫居然不来看我了
<luguanNO1> hello
<cfy> roylez_: 你还没告诉我地址。。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你到张江给我打电话
<kk> luguanNO1, 好  ㍧ 
<cfy> roylez_: 张江是哪里？
<cfy> roylez_: 你先告诉我地址，我好规划规划路线
<roylez_> cfy: 上海张江高科地铁站，你别装蒜
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 主席票不好买。。。。
<zhan> cfy: 好远啊
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> zhan: 。。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 我看看
<roylez_> cfy: 没诚意
<cfy> roylez_: 你离上海书店多远
<roylez_> cfy: 没听说上海有书店啊 :P
<luguanNO1> kk:hao,da jia hao
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<luguanNO1> 很快又要期末考试了，压力山大阿
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> luguanNO1: 几年纪了？
<zhan> cfy: 你在上海？
<cfy> zhan: 我在嘉兴。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。有点小远。。。。
<luguanNO1> cfy：三年级了
<zhan> cfy: 那是哪？
<luguanNO1> 大三
<cfy> zhan: 离上海30分钟的动车时间
<atwood> 有没有大一的...
<zhan> 正好和 cft 同岁
<cfy> atwood: 你找大一的干嘛？
<cfy> zhan: 大三？
<cfy> zhan: ...
<cfy> luguanNO1: 大三？
<atwood> 没有... 问一下罢了
<luguanNO1> 是阿
<zhan> cfy: 我要3个多小时
<cfy> luguanNO1: 好吧。。。。那不跟我一样么。。。
<cfy> zhan: ...
<cfy> zhan: 那我们一起去吧。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。。
<atwood> cfy: 我是大一的...
<cfy> roylez_: 离书店近的话，我来。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你保重。。。。
<cfy> zhan: 上海地铁坐坐也很久。。。。
<luguanNO1> cfy:哦，你啥专业的
<cfy> luguanNO1: EE
<luguanNO1> cfy:啥，我车辆功臣的
<cfy> luguanNO1: 那和 roylez_ 差不多
<cfy> luguanNO1: 电子工程
<zhan> cfy: 嘉兴是不是有个铁枪庙？
<cfy> zhan: 没听说过
<zhan> cfy: 射雕都没看过？
<cfy> zhan: .....
<luguanNO1> cfy:你考完试啦？
<cfy> luguanNO1: 没。
<atwood> luguanNO1: 大三是不是会累的要死？
<zhan> luguanNO1: 你这个名字太重口味了
<luguanNO1> atwood:看情况吧，我这个系就很青松
<atwood> luguanNO1: 我是se的 听学长都说大三会累死
<zhan> 软工？
<luguanNO1> zhan:没办法，我xchat有一个nick name，我网名多了，懒得想，随便搞个名字
<atwood> zhan: 是软工
<atwood> luguanNO1: 这名字重口？
<zhan> luguanNO1: 那啥 LOL_ 和 CyrusYzGTt 肯定喜欢你
<zhan> atwood: 你是小姑娘？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 小鱼儿，，么事，，
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 反应好快，快看，来了个重口的名字 luguanNO1
<luguanNO1> atwood:呵呵，那看个人吧，反正我没觉得累过，上个礼拜每天考一科，平常没读书，临考才预习，easy
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<atwood> zhan: ...
<byzantium> /lib/modules/3.1.0-7.fc16.i686.PAE/build: broken symbolic link to `../../../usr/src/kernels/3.1.0-7.fc16.i686.PAE
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 又不是 MM
<luguanNO1> CyrusYzGTt:这里有MM？
<CyrusYzGTt> luguanNO1§ 改nick再回答你
<hackspecter> 一天考一科?
<luguanNO1> 干啥要改，卢关，拼音有错嘛
<luguanNO1> 再说我又不是饥渴，不说就不说呗
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Blender 2.61使用Nvidia显卡GPU的CUDA应用Cycles渲染遇到出错问题及解决办法（附件：链接库） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359734 Blender 2.61使用Nvidia显卡GPU的CUDA应用Cycles渲染遇到出错问题及解决办法（附件：链接库） 我的电脑安装有 XP和Ubuntu双系统，两个系统中都有“绿色免安装解压缩 …
<luguanNO1> google+里面关注了blender，经常有视频，可惜都是youtobe的，看不到。
<luguanNO1> 平常各位除了linux还有啥业余爱好不
<CyrusYzGTt> 看AV
<zypeh> luguanNO1, 玩游戏算不？
<atwood> luguanNO1: 一直想学天文来着 没空罢了
<CyrusYzGTt> luguanNO1§ 一直想毁灭宇宙，只不过木有 能量，或者 超级物质
<void1> linux也算爱好？
<luguanNO1> 法科，一群不蒸汽的洞悉
<zhan> 哈哈
<zypeh> 哈哈哈 - —— -
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<luguanNO1> 有谁会乐器
<zypeh> 三角铁算不？
<void1> 口哨算不
<luguanNO1> 啥是三角铁
<CyrusYzGTt> 拍桌子 算不
<luguanNO1> 算，重要的不是器，是乐感
<zypeh> data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDAAkGBwgHBgkIBwgKCgkLDRYPDQwMDRsUFRAWIB0iIiAdHx8kKDQsJCYxJx8fLT0tMTU3Ojo6Iys/RD84QzQ5Ojf/2wBDAQoKCg0MDRoPDxo3JR8lNzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzc3Nzf/wAARCACOALcDASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAGwABAAIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGAQMEBwL/xABCEAABBAEBBAYFCQYFBQAAAAABAAIDBBEFBhIhMRMiQVFhcRQygZGhByMzQlJygrHRFUOSweHwJFNjorIWYnTC8f/EABcBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgP/xAAfEQEBAAIDAQEAAwAAAAAAAAAAAQIREiExU
<zypeh> XEiQWH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APcUREBY7FlYPJBXNZ2n/Z92SpT0i/qT4I2yWjVDfmWuzjIcQXE4Jw3J4dnBSui6tS1nTor2nzdLBJniQQWkHBaQeIIIIIKgJrR0XbeR13DKOrQRMhsHg1s8ZcNxx7N4OGO8grWK8ezu28b65EVHXQ8SQjgPS2gEPA7N5gdnvIB700i5IsDkFlFEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREHLqFCrqNSSperx2K8jd18cjchwXnG2OgX9m6FXU9L1Cza07TLkds0rTjI+Joy1wjeesctc4briRx5jC9PdyVN2j1OO9JaoyAP0+Ebk7OfTuP1PLjxWsZus5ZTFaNM1CHUqMFyvviKZu80SMLHDwLTxBXXleavdNoktcXdPljrXZuir+iOcJYpCC7JLndbOOWAMqb0raN8UAktSPs0w4s9JLN2SJ2c
<zypeh> Ylb2Hx5H2hW4/Ema4ItUU0crA+N7XMIyCDwK2hYbEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERARFgoI7X9RZpWkWbj8ZjYdwfaceDR7TgKs7Mad0luHp+sIGmaTI5yvPb5cV9bY3Ra1mlo7SHRQN9NtdwwcRtPmQ4/hXWL0egbPi9M0dPaeNxna5zvVHsC6yax/XG3eX41/KQ/odDq2Ad10OpVS0+crR/NSWo6KyeQ3dPk9HtuGC5oBbIO5w5FVDU6drXmy0XQ+lzDdkdLI0vZE8cW8N4Dh3ZCk45bVFsLZDJp1pgw7ey6vL5n6me/GBnGSsT41bt0adLPRtOhrs6CYdaSk/O48faiP/rzCs1G9FbZ1MtePWjdzaoozV9Tb6LqMBgsj1TnHHsLXLTM2anYYLzyHD6O4wYz4PH81bJSXSzZRR1W8WuEVvDXn1ZB6r/apAHKzZpuXbKIiiiIi
<kk> zypeh:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<atwood> luguanNO1: 你会什么乐器
<luguanNO1> 我不会，在学口琴
<luguanNO1> 布鲁斯口琴
<zypeh> luguanNO1,   三角铁 ：http://baike.baidu.com/view/17987.htm
<kk> zypeh,啥网址吆 三角铁_百度百科
<luguanNO1> 哇，三角铁，膜拜
<atwood> luguanNO1: 看来你真的很得闲啊
<zypeh> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> =,=
<luguanNO1> atwood:何以见得
<atwood> 有时间学口琴啊
<luguanNO1> 呵呵，晚上基本没课，花一个钟锻炼俯卧撑，周末就练练口琴，平常还是该上课就上课睡觉。
<luguanNO1> 午睡前看十几分钟的 周易
<luguanNO1> 时间都是看你如何利用
<hackspecter> 哇哦,,真羡慕,这么闲啊
<atwood> 是啊 羡慕
<zypeh> 时间就像乳沟，挤一挤就有了
<luguanNO1> 哦，那你们说说有多忙
<hackspecter> 我刚才的午餐都没吃...
<zypeh> luguanNO1, 我好想比你无聊多了
<zypeh> 像*
<luguanNO1> zypeh:再挤，我排骨都断了
<hackspecter> zypeh 再挤?没得挤了怎么办哩?
<zypeh> =，=
<luguanNO1> hackspecter:午餐没吃不代表你忙好不
<zypeh> hackspecter, 我有时候早餐没吃
<luguanNO1> 切，我几乎天天都来不及吃早餐
<hackspecter> 这个太正常了嘛,我们班的经常"集体"不吃早餐的
<zypeh> 你们………………
<atwood> Zypeh: 我吃早餐了
<luguanNO1> 本来买沙其妈想当早餐，希望能撑个把礼拜，你妹，两天就没了
<luguanNO1> zypeh：你怎么无聊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不粗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有太阳了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有月亮
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个地方的?
<luguanNO1> 欠日
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ 地球
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一直睡到十二点才起
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 随睡随醒
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 希望
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 绝望
<luguanNO1> 年纪大了越睡越少
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 明天也是这样的天气
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 明日就是末日，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ...
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, 我真天把你的名字打成“撸管”
<luguanNO1> 你们用神马irc聊天软件
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在等五十年吧，
<Zypeh> xchat
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 再等300年
<atwood> luguanNO1: pidgin
<luguanNO1> zypeh:卢关，ok，不要那么邪恶。
<Zypeh> 其实昨晚的太阳不错
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, sorry 卢关
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Isaac早已经计算出来世界末日会在2062年左右
<CyrusYzGTt> luguanNO1§ ,, 你几时破记录，， 有位强人 撸管 48小时以上
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<luguanNO1> 我用opera浏览器自带的，回复的时候你们怎么那么快，我还得把你们的名字copy打冒号才回复
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦。。 好吧，， 我将 天地的造化给吸收，就末日了
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ ???
<Zypeh> LOL_, 你会相信吗？
<atwood> luguanNO1: 不可以tab补全吗?
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, 我们强人是用tab补全的……
<luguanNO1> CyrusYzGTt:不是有漫画说，谁帮他数的
<atwood> CyrusYzGTt: 末日是2062？
<LOL_> Zypeh: Isaac的东西，你相信吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> luguanNO1§ .. 估计是 网友，，
<Zypeh> LOL_, 是牛顿吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> atwood§ .. 不知道，，瞎说的
<LOL_> Zypeh: yep
<luguanNO1> isaac，啥来的
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, = =
<atwood> luguanNO1: issac newton
<Zypeh> 话说我有个网友叫牛顿的………………
<newton> = =
<luguanNO1> 索大死内，说啥英文，欺负我没过六级
 * LOL_ Isaacus Newtonus
<CyrusYzGTt> ==
<luguanNO1> newton 亮了
<newton> newton == 牛顿
<atwood> newton: 为什么不叫issac
<newton> 苹果咋头那个
<CyrusYzGTt> newton§ 拼音写错了 niudun
<newton> atwood = =
<LOL_> ，，，
<newton> LOL_, = =
<atwood> = =
<LOL_> newton: -_-‖
 * newton 望着 atwood  LOL_  CyrusYzGTt 
<newton> 不玩了
<luguanNO1>  :)
<Zypeh> = =
 * CyrusYzGTt 同样奇怪的望着 Zypeh 
 * Zypeh 说：这是传说中的cosplay吗？
<jiero> 讨厌。
<LOL_> android的字体跟什么有关？可以换字体吗？
<Zypeh> jiero 亮了
<LOL_> 手机自带的字体好丑
<jiero> LOL_: android 字体和Ubuntu默认的基本一样。我也不喜欢。
<Zypeh> LOL_ <-----手机党
<LOL_> jiero: 能换吗？
<jiero> 不过作标题也够用了
<jiero> LOL_: 我没android
<jiero> Zypeh: 什么阿。
<luguanNO1> 唉，现在路上的人不是唉风就是俺捉，我这山寨机都拿不出手阿
<LOL_> Zypeh: 可以换字体吗？
<jiero> Zypeh: 去买个 web os 研究去。
<Zypeh> jiero, 什么啊？干嘛扯到web os 了？
<LOL_> web os都停产了吧
<Zypeh> LOL_, 我也没android机
<jiero> Zypeh: 好玩阿。
<LOL_> hp都抛弃了
<Zypeh> = =
<luguanNO1> hp高管说webos出身不好，没前途
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> ....
<Zypeh> 。。。。
<jiero> 我是不在意抛弃不抛弃的。。。那种理由一点意义都没。。。
<jiero> GNOME2被抛弃了，就不用了。。。KDE3被抛弃了就不用了。。。
<LOL_> 当年at&t不也被一些金融人士玩残了吗？
<LOL_> 搞技术的总要被搞金融的玩
<luguanNO1> 大哥大不是被抛弃了，现在大众用么
<cece> What You Seed is What You Get
<Zypeh> 我抛弃了Gnome3 ，实在是太不稳定了
<luguanNO1> 该淘汰的还是淘汰
<LOL_> 去换字体，
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, 大哥大发行的时机不对啊
 * LOL_ is gone
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, 发行的时候是BB机的盛世
<jiero> 随意了。。。用好用的就行，管什么淘汰，跟自己没关系的。
<luguanNO1> 顽固阻止历史进程的都将死的惨
<jiero> luguanNO1: 那我宁可惨死。
<luguanNO1> 你现在拉个百人暴动，砍几个贪官试试
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, 改变也是会面临惨死的
<jiero> luguanNO1: 不管那些。
<jiero> 政治无用。。。
<atwood>  给我三千城管，看我收复台湾
<luguanNO1> 你管的住三千城管么
<Zypeh> luguanNO1, 政治不是技术
<luguanNO1> 政治影响技术
<jiero> luguanNO1: 你是那只猫么。。。
<Zypeh> jiero ……………………
<luguanNO1> 你看墙铸造的那么高，看A---V容易么
<luguanNO1> 政治的力量
<cfy> ERC> ERC> ERCEERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> ERC> RC> ERC> >
<Zypeh> 撸管说出真心话了
<atwood> ...政治促进了技术
<cfy> Kandu: 发现简历上p没有
<luguanNO1> 泥马俺想上myopera的社区都给封了
<jiero> cfy: 你在这里讨论一堆，然后随便作个某人想要的，你就有简历了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 疯了？
<cfy> jiero: ?
<luguanNO1> wlan上sourceforg都不行阿，
<cfy> pocoyo: 什么。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你疯了。
<cfy> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> cfy: 感觉。
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<Zypeh> luguanNO1 亮了
<luguanNO1> sourceforge有黄色的东西？你找找，我日，越想就越气
<jiero> cfy: 去吧。
<jiero> luguanNO1: 有啊。
<Kandu> cfy: p?
<jiero> luguanNO1: 规则——能自由修改的地方，不受管理的地方就关闭。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我上传过 AV进 sf... - -
<atwood> 话说在这里chat会不会被河蟹?
<jiero> atwood: 应该会。
<cfy> Kandu: 啥都没有啊
<cfy> Kandu: 我给去参加几个项目。。。不然都没东西写。。。
<luguanNO1> 不会，这是freenode的服务器，
<jiero> cfy: 你该谁了。
<foob> cfy: 大师准备参加什么项目
<cfy> foob: - -!
<RavenChan> jiero: 不会的吧
<jiero> cfy: 参加apache？
<cfy> jiero: 没兴趣
<jiero> RavenChan: 当然会阿。
<RavenChan> jiero: 怎么？
<cfy> Kandu: 要不我改软件算了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 硬件好不熟悉。。。
<jiero> RavenChan: 上次adam的就被了。
<jiero> cfy: 搞移植，把x86的移植到arm，热门阿。
<cfy> jiero: 跟我专业没关系
<foob> cfy: 大师快去找项目吧,到时候带带我
<foob> 我开始看书了 ^_^
<cfy> foob: 找 RavenChan
<jiero> cfy: 专业啥我又忘记了。。。
<RavenChan> jiero: 怎么会？
<RavenChan> cfy: 我？
<jiero> RavenChan: 会的。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> yunfan: 你简历咋写的。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 挺简单的 我上一次动用简历已经是两年前了
<cfy> yunfan: ...，你都写了啥？
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 查看字节码、二进制码的软件是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359738 好用的查看字节码、二进制码的软件是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcaptainchen — 2012-01-03 16:37
<cfy> yunfan: 我都没啥内容啊。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 那时候我基本没有工作经历 所以只好夸下自己想法多
<cfy> yunfan: 给我看看？
<yunfan> cfy: 我找找看 那时候的电脑都不在了
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。好
<yunfan> cfy: 额 还真没了
<yunfan> 看来要重写一份
<cfy> yunfan: 额。。。
<yunfan> gmail不靠谱 上次删邮件 连带把发出的邮件也删了
<cfy> ...
<yunfan> cfy: 你要找工作了？
<cfy> yunfan: 那到没有，一个作业，要写简历
<yunfan> cfy: 去网上弄个模板就是了
<cfy> yunfan: 我只是觉得我没东西可以写上去。。。
<yunfan> 我以前是打算用 xml + xslt写 现在看来 那个新出来的 tangle更有意思
<cfy> yunfan: 模版不是有n多的文章发表，就是在n个地方任职了。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 有没有项目？ 这个最重要 其他都浮云
<cfy> yunfan: 没有。。。
<foob> OS X是什么?MACOS X?
<yunfan> cfy: 没必要堆砌许多（交作业除外）
<cfy> yunfan: 叫作业要写很多？
<yunfan> cfy: 那记得从现在开始参加项目把 真正找工作的时候有用
<yunfan> cfy: 简历这东西 根本没办法有个统一标准 你老师却要你写一个 说明他认为有一个标准 对付这种人 就按照他意思弄一个糊弄他就是了
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯？一们课的作业啊。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 所以要堆砌阿
<yunfan> cfy: 你去搞个模板把 你们老师也真折腾人 简历也拿来算作业 是什么课阿
<cfy> yunfan: 生涯规划
<yunfan> cfy: 额 这什么烂课程
<cfy> yunfan: 学校自以为的标志性课程。。
<foob> REPL(Read Eval print loop)啥 意思啊
<yunfan> cfy: 额 填学分的把
<Kandu> cfy: 沒經驗，從沒寫過簡歷
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯，是的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。
<yunfan> cfy: 那你大几了
<cfy> yunfan: 大三
<yunfan> cfy: 额 赶紧搞点项目把
<cfy> yunfan: 不过，硬件的真不知道怎么参加。
<cfy> yunfan: 我去看看那些开源项目
<yunfan> cfy: 有阿 这边那帮搞创客不经常出来搞活动
<cfy> yunfan: 谁？
<yunfan> cfy: 你在温州 貌似上海也有一帮创客 上海政府还发了个通告要扶持这个
<yunfan> cfy: 你搜索创客把
<alvin_rxg> li
<cfy> yunfan: 哦
<RavenChan> .... 这个ipv6地址一看就知道是什么学校的了= = Atrix
<cfy> 啥学校？
<cfy> 清华？
<cfy> 北大？
<RavenChan> cfy: 似乎是东北大学？ Atrix
<cfy> RavenChan: 这你都知道啊
<RavenChan> cfy: 搜一下ip就知道了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 被你吓跑了？
<Zypeh> = =
<Zypeh> roylez主席在吗？
<roylez_> Zypeh: .
<Zypeh> roylez_ awesome的问题
<Zypeh>  awful.key({ modkey }, "c", function (c) c:kill() end),
<roylez_> Zypeh: 不知道
<Zypeh> = =
<Zypeh> roylez——
<Zypeh> roylez_ 那function (c) 的意思是kill()吗？
<drazet> 这么多宅男？
<zhan> drazet: 大胡子鬼你又来了啊
<jiero> drazet: 大胡子？
<drazet> zhan, 好久没见你了阿
<jiero> drazet: 照片看看
<roylez_> Zypeh: 定义一个inline的函数，以一个client为参数
<drazet> zhan, 现在在忙什么呢
<drazet> jiero, zhan 自己yy的
<zhan> drazet: 忙毕业
<drazet> jiero, 其实洒家很俊俏
<zhan> jiero: 不是，是阿姨告诉我的
<drazet> zhan, 哦？ 这么快就毕业了阿 工作找好了么
<alvin_rxg> Zypeh: 基本对的
<drazet> 擦
<zhan> 的ra】
<Zypeh> alvin_rxg, ？？
<zhan> drazet: 苦逼
<drazet> zhan, 阿哈？
<Zypeh> alvin_rxg, 我问那function (c) 的意思
<alvin_rxg> Zypeh:  see roylez_'s
<roylez_> Zypeh: 我神码都不知道
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<alvin_rxg> roylez_ | Zypeh: 定义一个inline的函数，以一个client为参数
<Zypeh> ：\
<Zypeh> :/
<RavenChan> :-
<RavenChan> :\
<RavenChan> :|
<RavenChan> :/
<RavenChan> :-
<RavenChan> :\
<RavenChan> :|
<Zypeh> : {
<Zypeh> : }
<Zypeh> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 太监来了，，
 * Zypeh 觉得 RavenChan 很无聊
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 擦 洒家纯爷们儿 带把的
 * mayli kanqilaiyourenshauping
<jiero> drazet: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,, 貌似 太监比较喜欢说 洒家
<zhan> drazet: 你怎么成tj了？
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 那是鲁达
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, ... ... 你的智商拉了大家的后腿了
<mayli> 话说有没有可能直接拿irc做p2p？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. 电视上是这么说的，，
<Stifler> .
<iGoogle> 大胡子是太监？别造谣了
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, tj自称咱家
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,,好吧，， 吊车尾也不错
<iGoogle> 他长胡子的。
<drazet> iGoogle, 还是你会说公道话 我爱死你了 姨妈
<iGoogle> 臭胡子鬼
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 你应该 只 切了 一个 睾丸，，所以有胡子
<drazet> zhan,
<Zypeh> tj都没胡子的……不懂为什么
<roylez_> Stifler: 羊肉串，你来啦？
<drazet> 汗～～～
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神来啦？
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇鱼都在呢
<iGoogle> 乐尾巴。。
 * drazet 纯爷们，铁血真汉子
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋还没丢，太好了
<zhan> drazet: 爱她干嘛？ 你大胡子鬼就是她串出来的
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼最近无聊了。估计是失恋了。
<drazet> zhan, 那也比tj好
<zhan> iGoogle: 死阿姨
<iGoogle> 说中了？
<drazet> iGoogle, 鲇鱼恋爱了？
<alvin_rxg> 围观吵架～
<zhan> iGoogle: 中鬼啊
<iGoogle> 鲇鱼，也是我说出来的。。。 我认错。
<zhan> iGoogle: 是上次主席他们来我这了，我想起来好久没来了。
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇博士，想踢就踢吧
<drazet> zhan, 谣言就是这么产生的
<roylez_> zhan: 坚决捍卫PhD的尊严
 * Zypeh 望着zhan
<alvin_rxg> 想 ban 就 ban 吧
 * Zypeh 望着zhan
<iGoogle> 博士了？还不是吧
<zhan> drazet: 所以啊，阿姨就是最坏的那个
<iGoogle> 这谁阿。 Zypeh 没名的家伙。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 比你近一点
 * iGoogle bs phd
 * zhan bs ee
 * CyrusYzGTt bs me
<iGoogle> 等phd比我懂得多，再说吧。
 * roylez_ 对天竖中指
<zhan> iGoogle: 你懂啥？
<iGoogle> ～～ 流氓的 roylez_
<roylez_> 神又拉风了
<alvin_rxg> 因为 roylez_ fuck 了老天，所以老天下雨了…… =.=
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼还没成家，自然懂得不多。
<zhan> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 还没入社会嘛
<Zypeh> iGoogle, 我新来的
<iGoogle> 新来的，到不是。只是以前一直是闷葫芦，不说话的
<drazet> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/be9a82759b1bde1e273efd7153a83b668ac7c3011363b-SnfIXi_fw554
<Zypeh> iGoogle, 我11月才活跃的啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<Zypeh> iGoogle, 我11月才“开始”活跃的啊
<iGoogle> 11月，受啥刺激了？
<Zypeh> 没事
<iGoogle> 肯定有
<iGoogle> 转性了嘛
<Zypeh> iGoogle, 好吧……我抛弃了MSN
<drazet> 【外太空互联网：黑客对抗审查的太空反击战】柏林举行的C3（Chaos Computer Club，混沌计算机俱乐部）黑客大会上披露了一项计划将自己的通讯卫星放上轨道以超越审查的计划。http://t.cn/SiJ9Ma
<kk> drazet,啥网址y 外太空互联网：黑客对抗审查的太空反击战
<iGoogle> 。msn 真是久远的事情了。
<Zypeh> iGoogle, 现在就玩gtalk和irc了
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 现在才说，，昨天貌似说过，， 果然是tj
<drazet> msn总是不学好 难用死了 装白领都装不了
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,, =,=
<Zypeh> drazet, 不会吧MSN很容易上手啊
<drazet> Zypeh, 用起来很不舒服
<drazet> Zypeh, mail才是王道
<iGoogle> crypt()。这啥破加密啊。 cfy
<Zypeh> drazet, 都一年了。。。没人mail我
<iGoogle> 只处理8字节
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 我也是，，除了收到 垃圾邮件外，几乎木有用处
<drazet> Zypeh, 去找邮件列表吧
 * CyrusYzGTt 去测试 295.09驱动去，， 
<LOL_> 天黑了
<LOL_> 没人了吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: crypt咋了？
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, "从远端抓取内容，错误时从缓存中读取" 怎么翻译， 我知道我的问题很笨
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个crypt只有加密，没有解密的。用在密码校验上的
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, "从远端抓取内容，错误时从缓存中读取" 英文怎么翻译， 我知道我的问题很笨
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,你那里有没有外包的。。。。
<LOL_> 机器人没在
<cfy> iGoogle: 远程的。。。求实习。。
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 我知道我的问题很笨， 但还是求指教
<kk> LOL_, 2012-01-03 17:44:20 +0800
<iGoogle> cfy: 是阿。啥破算法。还只支持前8位
<cfy> iGoogle: 前8？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_:  问 knownbad ... 我的英語不正宗,上不了大雅
<iGoogle> 系统认的，应该是一个标准算法。
<snugglecat_> "从远端抓取内容， 错误时从缓存中读取" 怎么翻译
<iGoogle> 要不，我自己写一个，加密更好
<snugglecat_> knownbad 不在
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 你试试，前8位才有效
<cfy> iGoogle: 我看看。
<snugglecat_> 英文差，就是文盲啊
<snugglecat_> ofan, 你这香蕉， 帮我翻译一下好么
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 为啥不分成两歩? 否则你还要写一句 "从远端抓取内容，错误时不从缓存中读取"
<iGoogle> 这里，好多香蕉
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 有啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 那是7 bit吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里有说到8.。。。
<iGoogle> ● crypt.pl suaiduox
<iGoogle> suaiduox:suhB1.76WX9sk
<iGoogle> 2012-01-03 17:47:16 二 ~/bin
<iGoogle> ● crypt.pl suaiduow
<iGoogle> suaiduow:suObug5Wx8R.w
<iGoogle> 8位有效的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 你直接写，“从远端抓取内容”， if(出错) 再提示是否从緩存中读取...
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我以为你说的是man 3 crypt
<cfy> iGoogle:  原来是perldoc -f crypt..
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 三选项呢， 1 尽可能从远端抓取内容， 错误时读取缓存， 2 总从远端抓取内容， 错误则返回, 3总从缓存读取
<cfy> iGoogle: 我再看看
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。。当然是。。
<snugglecat_> 是个选项
<snugglecat_> 都不提示的
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 3 是为 单用户 的使用。 因一般都不会本地服务器内容不一致。 1,2是为多用户准备， 尽量从服务器中验证， 1是除非无法抓取服务器， 2是更严格， 必须与服务器验证， 不能抓取得不进行任何处理  我是这意思
<snugglecat_> 1是无法与服务器验证的(无法连上服务器时)， 从缓存读取。
<iGoogle> 需要一个php。输入字符串，提交，调用本地脚本，处理字符串，输出。按键从来。谁是phper?
<cfy> iGoogle: $ perl -e 'print crypt $ARGV[0],"\$6\$ee\$"' igoogle
<snugglecat_> iGoogle, 怎么， 我是半个
<cfy> iGoogle: 你需要更高级的。具体看man crypt
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_:  如果是我来做， 我会模仿 git 之类软件...
<iGoogle> snugglecat_: 这可搞定不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 原始的crypt只有8个。新的比如sha512sum就好了
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥高级的哦。不要高级的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 看我例子。。。
<iGoogle> 系统就认这啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我知道，其实调用crypt嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要把salt弄成$6$salt$就行了
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样就不止8个了
<iGoogle> htpasswd 就认 Perl 的这 crypt
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_:  把这三个操作重新组合一下，换成 pull 和 checkout
<cfy> iGoogle: 额。。。。你。。。。。
<iGoogle> 你那样搞了。不知道还认不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 属于salt不同的效果。应该都是调用glibc的
<cfy> iGoogle: glibc的效果。应该没事
<iGoogle> snugglecat_: 半个phper。几分钟搞定不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求参与项目。。。
<iGoogle> 啥。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 然后可以写进简历里T_T
<Stifler> .
<iGoogle> 你想远了吧。没项目
<cfy> yunfan: Kandu: 哦，我可以写，我精通 正则。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<yunfan> cfy: 正则不是基本的么额
<snugglecat_> 调用本地脚本??? 这个啥意思
<iGoogle> 环视，搞死你。 lol
<cfy> yunfan: 。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 谁说的。很多人不会的好哇
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你那小儿的正则，不算的。
<yunfan> cfy: 你在*nix平台 肯定是基本的阿 不然那些工具怎么用
<cfy> yunfan: .....
<yunfan> iGoogle: 反正够用就行了呗 我又没说我精通
<iGoogle> 要正统的perlre
<cfy> yunfan: 注意 精通。。
<cfy> 是精通哦
<iGoogle> 94
<yunfan> cfy: 你们这些个 “精通” 阿
<cfy> yunfan: 不要怀疑我
<cfy> yunfan: 我看过一本书。。。叫精通的。。
<iGoogle> lol
<yunfan> cfy: 我也有 就在手头
<iGoogle> 还不如man
<iGoogle> 破书，哪里有man全面
<yunfan> cfy: 那本书黑话多 不过多不过 计算机导论
<lyn> 呵呵，真的有中文IRC啊
<cfy> yunfan: 看完好扔了
<yunfan> 学了计算机导论 可以 满口黑话 把别人诈得一愣一愣的
<cfy> yunfan: 留着干啥
<iGoogle> 上厕所的时候，可以装B
<snugglecat_> iGoogle, 调用本地脚本??? 这个啥意思
<lyn> any body here?
<cfy> 额
<iGoogle> snugglecat_: 就是调用本机的脚本嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你黑了个网站？
<cfy> 搞调用本地脚本？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你太坏了。。。
<iGoogle> 比如，输入xxxx。脚本加密成yyy。然后输出
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 我更想是以选项的方式。 依据 不同的环境 进行设置， 单用户的， 一般都不需要也无法和服务器验证是否一致。所以一般都只对缓存操作即可。 多用户的要与服务器验证的就设置 2， 3 选项
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_:  我建议拆成 1. 从远端同歩内容 (或者下载最新的版本，等于 git 的 pull)  2. 从本地恢复
<iGoogle> 任意本地路径的脚本。外挂。这明白了吧。 snugglecat_
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 第三种情况是本地只保存个版本信息，像 svn 那样...
<cfy> ee在干坏事啊。。。。。。
<cfy> 好邪恶
<iGoogle> 才没
<snugglecat_> iGoogle, 那个我没做过。 做得到， 但我得花一晚上去找资料，还是帮不了你
<cfy> iGoogle: 求实习。。。。
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> snugglecat_: 你也太半了。。。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我知道一个人
<cfy> iGoogle: Kandu
<iGoogle> snugglecat_: .. 为啥作不到呢。。。不就是system()那样嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是 Kandu 不做坏事。。。
<snugglecat_> cfy, 我是需要就做， 没做过的我就放下的啊。 没系统学过 php 的
<iGoogle> Kandu: ?
<snugglecat_> iGoogle, 我没接触过我就不管的
<iGoogle> snugglecat_: 那你查下。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我啥regexp啥全不懂
<iGoogle> 要好学嘛
<snugglecat_> :)
<snugglecat_> iGoogle, ... 我还是搞掂我的问题。 我在思考 Jagdwurst 说的
<iGoogle> 。。那你晚上查
<snugglecat_> 好的， 但别放希望在我这， 我就像 cfy 说的， 很半
<cfy> iGoogle: 求实习
<cfy> snugglecat_: ...
<namoamitabuddha> 还没进队列呢
<cfy> snugglecat_: 很猫
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 很B
<iGoogle> cfy: 。你不是看书嘛。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 会php不？
<cfy> iGoogle: 求实习
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥都不会
<cfy> iGoogle: 不看了
<cfy> iGoogle: 看来 namoamitabuddha
<cfy> iGoogle: 看来 namoamitabuddha 是会的。只是在装呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: K&R 第一章的习题都做的头晕
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 再装
<iGoogle> 我其实是现在懒。想问现成的。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 我偏向把选项弄的简洁。否则选项里一层套一层的“如果”“若”很容易出逻辑问题。 之后修改起来也不方便
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 大牛，你别装了
<cfy> iGoogle: 现在知道perl用的人多了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: php都找不到的。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 真的不会啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ........
<iGoogle> 看 namoamitabuddha 这nick。不精简，不像是会的
<cfy> iGoogle: 以前是myth啥的，忘了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ray不在, 否则可以请教了
<iGoogle> 额。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求实习。。。
<iGoogle> 实习啥。你看我的80口。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 记性不错, 至少词根my记住了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: 被crack了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 装了个nginx?
<iGoogle> 80-83
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是默认配置嘛
<iGoogle> 我试试而已
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 82，应该你喜欢
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不看山寨的书哦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如要实现 expand / unexpand 的功能, 头都晕了
<cfy> iGoogle: 只看官方的。。。。
<iGoogle> 哪里有山寨的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 找 RavenChan
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 你说的 1， 我已经实现了， 手动从服务器更新最新内容。 第三种情况是我最初的做法， 但读取都必须请求一次。 偏离了我离线的想法。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不官方，就是山寨嘛
<iGoogle> 82，那就是我perl的全部资料。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<snugglecat_> 第三种情况我已经抛弃了
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你把perldoc删了。。
<iGoogle> 说明，perl 简单上手吧。
<iGoogle> doc 很少看
<cfy> iGoogle: ..也就写写小程序
<cfy> iGoogle: 大程序的话...你那里根本没提及
<iGoogle> 有好复杂的处理
<cfy> 哦..
<cfy> 也有
<snugglecat_> iGoogle, 你还是找别人。 我 自己都搞得头崩脑列
<iGoogle> 我的hash，都用得复杂的嘛
<iGoogle> snugglecat_: .. 好吧
<snugglecat_> :)
<snugglecat_> 不好意思
<cfy> iGoogle: 好吧
<iGoogle> 看来，我过几天，又要超过这里大部分人了？不会吧。
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 谢了， 我还是自己想清楚下
<iGoogle> 我去练习php去。先吃饭。
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对了, sicp看过没
<iGoogle> cfy: 正则，我没超过你。书虫子。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 看过一点点.比你不会
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
 * iGoogle 打到书虫子。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求实习,ee
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ...... 我还没买
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_:  哦，那可以就改成两个选项   1. 从远端  2.从緩存。 你原来的 1. 里, 出错时怎样处理是用户的事..
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我打印出来咯
<iGoogle> 我都没实习呢。才开始
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<cfy> iGoogle: 求锻炼
<iGoogle> 等我吃饱再说。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.好吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 元语言是Scheme?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: yeah
<Jagdwurst> 元物理是形而上学...
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • KDE的图标问题…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359746 半小时前升级了下系统（apt-get update;apt-get upgrade），注销再登录后，发现图标们出问题了…… 因为我的笔记本经常换地方，所以经常用蓝牙手机连接手机上网……（虽然不太快）： 22.png 连接后，到网络管理那儿一看，图标不对了。以前从来没有出过这 …
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 过两天打算把sicp的中文译本和K&R的答案买来, 没有答案我这种菜鸟编程无法起飞.
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 也对
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ......
<cfy> Kandu: 应该封杀 namoamitabuddha
<cfy> Kandu: 太装了...不实诚
<iGoogle> 应该封杀 namoamitabuddha
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 给用户一个提示：从远端读取失败。  具体怎么解决，用户自己定
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 忽然发现K&R的英文版不贵
<cfy> iGoogle: namoamitabuddha 装不会的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ....
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 我交代我确实不会啊
 * cfy 受不了了
<iGoogle> 不清楚他的底细。
<cfy> 我知道一点
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B0011C9OMG/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2/480-6782750-2965932?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=0K4V10NDP2Y2NBKFYW5A&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=60080992&pf_rd_i=B0011425T8
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y C程序设计语言(英文版)(第2版)/克尼汉-图书-卓越亚马逊 [c语言程序设计]
<cfy> iGoogle:  你吃好了? 求实践
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 两位数, 我没看错吧?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 影音版,你开心啥?
<iGoogle> 不过，敢叫 buddha 的，是应该踢了。 cfy
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 也对。 好的。 我再详细端详一下
<cfy> iGoogle: yeah
<snugglecat_> 貌似端详用词不当
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 字体小的.
<iGoogle> lol
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦
<cfy> 拿出我的算法导论...
<iGoogle> 饭还没好
<cfy> 随便翻翻
<cfy> iGoogle: ........
<cfy> iGoogle: 那崽崽不是要....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你CLRS是英文的?
<iGoogle> 看卡通
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 都有哦.
<cfy> iGoogle: 看来被麻痹了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<cfy> 有有个p用
<cfy> 看懂才是王道
<cfy> 看会了,就可以扔掉了
<iGoogle> 饿晕了。
<cfy> ....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: dangdang是不是超过50元免运费的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 别去当当买!!!!
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 为啥
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 坑爹!!!
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有盗版?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 自己网上搜搜
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> 我从来是书是amazon.cn买
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我买了几本. 都不错
<cfy> 电子器件从360buy.com买
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我没买过,dangdang
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: amazen缺货有啥办法
<maucat> amazon上午订，下午就到了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> amazen缺货...
<maucat> 中文两本30块
<namoamitabuddha> amazon
<maucat> 一本教程，一本答案
<namoamitabuddha> 可惜K&R我已经在amazon买好了
<namoamitabuddha> 当时没想买答案
<maucat> 答案就10块钱
<maucat> 133页
<namoamitabuddha> 可惜我还要买sicp
<namoamitabuddha> amazon缺货
<namoamitabuddha> 中文翻译的
<ofan> 看个电子版就得了
<LOL_> zhan: awk和
<LOL_> 占
<oYeVoVeYo> AAAAAAAAAnd I'm back again
<LOL_> zhan: shell和awk的用法，给个链接
<namoamitabuddha> 电子版看起来累
<oYeVoVeYo> OKay um, my laptop can't connect to either wired or wireless, I could really REALLY use some help :(
<Jagdwurst> my laptop can connect neither wire nor wireless
<oYeVoVeYo> Let the grammar go, plz help
<Jagdwurst> then how could you talk in irc?
<cfy> iGoogle: 话说昨天的电影...
<cfy> iGoogle: 就那个恋爱刺客还算一半,其他的都不能看的...
<cfy> iGoogle: 另外两个都是给小孩子看的....
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 端详过后，发觉有个概念错误， 不是抓取， 而是验证。 验证本地和远端内容一致，读取的还是本地缓存， 只当不一致时才抓取远端内容到本地
<oYeVoVeYo> Jagdwurst, ummm, cause my English isn't that terrible.... not as bad as you made me think it is
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 按酱紫想，就只有一个选项， 是否验证
<Jagdwurst> oYeVoVeYo: no, i did not mean your language, but your logic :D
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 别，
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 验证和抓取是同个意思
<oYeVoVeYo> Jagdwurst, psssssssssssst
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 抓远程的之前肯定先验证，但这个验证是对用户透明的。不需要用户手动管理
<oYeVoVeYo> Is anyone familiar with the laptop internet stuff?? :(
<snugglecat_> 那就验证抓取。 主要是解决多用户和单用户的问题， 本身无论如何本地都有 cache 的。 多用户需要验证， 单用户不需要也无法验证
<snugglecat_> 单用户就只编辑缓存
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 界面里尽量不要出现“如果”，假若真有“如果”，也要用 group 分类
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 等等。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 怎么算是多用户？单用户? 没懂。
<snugglecat_> 我先捋一捋
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 如果我理解的正确，整个系统只要做一套多用户的就够了。单用户只不过是多用户的特殊情况
<oYeVoVeYo> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊，我的手提上不了網啊啊啊啊 :/ plz help
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 我没解释清楚。 那是与 atomPub 协议相关的。 多用户的 通过 etag 值来协调多个人同时编辑一个内容可能产生的冲突。
<Patrick_DJ> oYeVoVeYo: 啥版本的linux捏?
<oYeVoVeYo> ubuntu10.04 LTS
<snugglecat_> 而单用户没有 etag 值来保证 本地内容是否和 服务端的内容 是否一致
<snugglecat_> 有一些支持 atomPub 的应用有 etag 这个值， 例如 google， 有一些则没有 - wordpress。 没有的话，就无法通过 etag 来解决冲突
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 单用户就不允许求 etag 的值了?
<Patrick_DJ> oYeVoVeYo: 呃... ifconfig有没有eth0?
<snugglecat_> wordpress 不提供啊
<oYeVoVeYo> 木有
<snugglecat_> 例如 wordpress 就不提供啊
<oYeVoVeYo> 只有lo & wlan0
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 具体每个栏目里进去，也没有?
<snugglecat_> 如果整个系统都是我操控的， 当然没问题。 但我就像 cfy 说的， 只是 很半
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 请给个 wordpress 的例子?
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • [求助]IIS构建arch本地源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359747 我现在在局域网内构建一个arch本地源，服务器用的是windows2003+IIS，可是pacman总是报服务器connection refused错误，我在windows下无论是ftp还是http均可以匿名访问，用filezilla代替IIS建立FTP服务也是这个问题，请高手帮忙解答一下。 统计信息:  …
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 就是我只操控一半的东西， 远端不是我可实现的。
<Patrick_DJ> oYeVoVeYo: 没想法了。只用过台式机的. 0_0
<oYeVoVeYo> :(
<snugglecat_> .... 就是 wordpress 根本就没这个值。
<snugglecat_> 单用户，无需在乎是否一致。 没有其他用户或机器更新过， 就可认为缓存总是最新的
<Patrick_DJ> oYeVoVeYo: 你用的笔记本是不是2010年后买的? 可以的话，试试最新版的ubuntu吧，说不定是版本太老没的驱动啊.
<snugglecat_> 单用户，无需在乎是否一致。 不会有其他用户或机器更新过， 可认为缓存总是最新的
<oYeVoVeYo> En, I it the day before yesterday..
<oYeVoVeYo> Kay, I'll try, thanks anyway
<Patrick_DJ> oYeVoVeYo: u r welcome.
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, etag 这个值不是 atomPub 标准必须的， 是可选的。一些懒的服务端就不实现这个
<snugglecat_> wordpress 就没有。
<snugglecat_> 如果我在俩机器更新 wordpress 的内容。我就傻了
<Jagdwurst> 哦
<cleamoon> snugglecat_: 可以给wordpress加上吗？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 那你本地的附本一直都在的吧?
<cfy> snugglecat_: ....
<cfy> snugglecat_: 猫叔....
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 和 http 服务器有关。 wordpress 本身就帯 etag,  只是看http的维护者
<LOL_> snugglecat_: 求awk ash shell script教程的链接
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> LOL_: 你不知道有个神奇的东西叫google呀
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 是的， 一直都在， 但如果俩机器同时更新同一个wordpress， 就可能会出现冲突， 例如A,B电脑， 在A机器更新了a内容, 到服务器中， B 机器的 a 内容就和服务器的内容不一致了， 但又无法用etag来验证， 因为 wordpress 没有这个
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 那在没有 "etag" 时候，你的程序也支持 “多用户”?
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 就是不支持啊， 所以我需要有个选项来支持 多用户，单用户的应用呢
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 不，我的意是你打算在没etag时也支持"多用户"?
<LOL_> cleamoon: 不想再大海捞针了，太累了
<snugglecat_> wordpress 貌似有俩版本， 单用户 或 多用户。 如果说 wordpress 有 etag 的话， 可能是他的多用户版本， 或者新版本已经有了， 我曾经测试的时候 wordpress 的没有这个东西
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_:   wordpress 应该一开始就帯。只不过有些 http 服务器可能没设置
<LOL_> cfy: 求链接， ash shell awk script
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 不打算， 也无法做到啊。
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 我明白了
<snugglecat_> 我自己也乱了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 就之前那个选项来说，我还是保留我的意见。 1. 从远端获取重置本地内容，同时更新本地緩存(如果远端支持 etag, 那就先看 etag, 不支持就抓整个)  2. 从本地緩存恢复
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 和 etag 关系就不是太大了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 界面里太多“如果”，会有逻辑上照顾不周的地方。而且用户体验也不好
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 按照之前我的那个意见，还能很容易把系统括展到 N 个远端的源。不会因为某些源支持etag, 某些源不支持 etag 而区分对待
<snugglecat_> 可以是可以， 要抓整个内容， 就和我离线管理不符合了呢。 我是尽量读取本地缓存， 提供etag 的话， 最多只验证一下。只当必须得抓取整个内容是才抓取(etag不一致)时
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 最多在发现远端不提供 etag 的时候，警告用户，询用是否继续抓取整个内容
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 离线管理总要有和远端同歩的时候啊..
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 和离线管理不冲突..
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 哦， 如果提供 etag 的， 我和你的说法一样
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 不支持 etag 时，可以先撤退一歩，对比时间戳。但是这样不怎么保险
<snugglecat_> 我的想法是 不支持 etag 时， 不做任何验证工作， 直接从 缓存读取
<snugglecat_> 支持 etag 的， 和你说的一样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu可以看flv格式的动画么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359748 统计信息: 发表于 由 shguorh — 2012-01-03 18:55
<snugglecat_> Jagdwurst, 我自己在详细端详一下
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 不支持 etag 时，是从緩存读取还是从远端读取，应该由用户当场决定，而不是到全局设置里更改。如果用户认为远端可能有改变，那么他从远端读最新的内容。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 如果用户自己知道没网络，他自己能选择从本地读
<snugglecat_> 也好
<snugglecat_> 就是给个提示
<snugglecat_> 但每次给提示不是很烦么
<snugglecat_> 在界面上给个开关
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat_: 毕竟恢复内容发生的不那么频繁
<snugglecat_> 也对。
<snugglecat_> 那我就在界面上弄个开关。 开的时候， 从服务器验证或抓取内容， 关时就直接从缓存读取， 让用户进行选择
<user8888> hi
<kk> user8888, 好  ㍫ 
<user8888> ~~
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • ArchlinuxCN将升级为phpBB 3.0.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359753 正在上传升级包，预计30分钟内完成升级操作。 升级时段内用户将无法访问论坛。 统计信息: 发表于 由 phoenixlzx — 2012-01-03 19:39
<user8888> gae
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<LOL_> matlab,数学要考
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃完遗体了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,妈妈会乡下了，，我只吃了 即食面 华丰
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又是华丰怎么不吃康帅傅了
 * Jagdwurst 重启进 windows ，收短信， 投䜣运营商
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 华丰只要 一软妹币/包
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一枚是？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..笨  1rmb/包
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 10.04特效怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359755 记得以前在坛子里看到过一篇关于怎么设置10.04的3D特效得帖子，现在怎么找也找不到。哪位能给个链接啊！！！万分感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 litangttd — 2012-01-03 20:05
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，精通正則，也不容易的
<Kandu> cfy: 我看初級正則就頭暈
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<cfy> snugglecat_: 猫叔
<Kandu> iGoogle: 你讓 yunfan 幫你寫吧，他是 phper
<yunfan> Kandu: 现在已经是phthoner了 不要跟我题php
<Kandu> yunfan: 我也不想寫 php, 看到就噁心
<CyrusYzGTt> ..是不是 最近 被爆的是 php网站，，所以 yunfan 不好意思说是 phper..
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我都几年没写php了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..哦哦。。 ，，爾在掩饰
 * Kandu Zzz, 各位晚安 :)
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<fvw> 晚安
<cfy> Kandu: 看到就恶心....
<cfy> Kandu: 你让我写asp的情何以堪啊.......
<cfy> fvw: hillo
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: csdn用的是dotnet的 天涯貌似也不是php 你个呆子 都不调查下
<fvw> cfy: hi
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 装了dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1就有perldoc,看来ubuntu又把包分细了...
<cfy> iGoogle: 包真多
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,反正我不懂，， 瞎说的。。 你这么较真。。 难以置信
<cfy> iGoogle: lol
<cfy> yunfan: 以后别信 CyrusYzGTt
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 叫你烂嘴巴
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. :-)
<cfy> 我能说我会tar,rsync,cp,ls,htop,top,echo,cat,dd,xz,bzip2,7zip,etc么...
<cfy> 简历里...
<cfy> 还有 perldoc
<yunfan> cfy: 这个不错 可惜c语言的关键词太少了
<yunfan> cfy: perl的库多 你去cpan多抓点库名字来填充
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<cfy> cl-ppcre
<cfy> alexandria
<cfy> drakma
<cfy> hunchentoot
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我能说， 我什么都不会。。
<ofan> 有没有转换gbk编码到汉字的在线工具？
<cfy> 转换gbk到汉字?
<foob`> ~_~
<foob`> ~_~!
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 字符编码吧。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不信你
<CyrusYzGTt> gbk > utf8 ???
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 信不信由你，反正不关我事
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 信不信由你，反正不关我事
<ofan> 擦
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Jagdwurst> ofan: javascript:  document.write()   然后浏览器用 gbk 看
<ofan> 还得写代码
<Jagdwurst> 所谓的“在线工具”
<cfy> 上common lisp
<cfy> 在线工具就是要用cl写,然后浏览器打开咯
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 你用个 vim 不就能看了吗  还要啥在线工具
<ofan> 是编码转汉字
<Jagdwurst> 是啊
<foob`> GBK不就是汉字么,zzzZZZ
<Jagdwurst> foob`: 他的意思是给出个数字，求，是哪个汉字的 gbk 码
<cfy> ofan: iconv -f gb18030 -t utf8 inputfile outputfile
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 那cl可以简单做到的
<cfy> so easy
<Jagdwurst> ....
<cfy> 让你们不学cl,lol
<foob`> Jagdwurst: 哦,装个UCDOS,用EDIT就能看了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中文环境出问题，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359756 可以显示中文，也可以用中文输入法，但系统和各个程序都成英文了。 重新安装中文支持还没成功。 求解，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 卞锦生 — 2012-01-03 20:25
<fvw> cl 为何物
<fvw> lisp?
<cfy> fvw: yeah
<foob`> fvw: common lisp
<Jagdwurst> ... ofan 你开个 vim,   set enc=gbk,   然后按下 C-v ， 填上编码，就出来汉字乐
<fvw> 无语
<iGoogle> cfy: 看80。我看完基本100例子了。差不多就是perl写法。就这样了。
<ofan> 不是gbk
<fvw> cfy: 库少 累
<cfy> iGoogle: 80?
<cfy> fvw: 开玩笑.
<iGoogle> 端口
<cfy> å¿«,
<cfy> ee开php了
<cfy> 快去crack掉
<cfy> 谁
<cfy> iGoogle: 80是日历啊..
<iGoogle> 没好玩的。不如perl，服务端跑
<cfy> iGoogle: 你还真写php啊..
<Jagdwurst> cfy: crack 了你给钱?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 如果本机默认是 utf8 的话，，可以直接 用 enca -c file
<cfy> <td width="14%" height="25" align="center"><font color="#000000"><b>1 </b> <b><font size="2">二十</font></b></font></td>
<iGoogle> 没写。只看看
<cfy> Jagdwurst: crack之后.你把数据卖掉
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 好多钱...
<ofan> 直接python
<Jagdwurst> 没钱的买卖不做..
<cfy> iGoogle: 生成的html好丑..
<cfy> iGoogle: 破网页...
<cfy> iGoogle: 不符合标准的...
<cfy> iGoogle: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2F175.0.97.10%2Findex.php%3Fyear%3D2013%26month%3D5&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<kk> cfy,啥网址y [Invalid] Markup Validation of http://175.0.97.10/index.php?year=2013&month=5 - W3C Markup Validator
<iGoogle> cfy: 你试试进81
<cfy> iGoogle: Result:	 11 Errors, 7 warning(s)
<iGoogle> 进来有奖
<cfy> iGoogle: 没密码,我怎么进?!
<iGoogle> 有好东西哦。
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 有糖吃
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 求实习...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11iCmzGnOI8
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - December 21 2012 THE END
<foob> cfy: 在交互模式里我输入了(1 2 3 4)然后,slime不理我了
<cfy> foob: - -!
<cfy> foob: Car of (1 2 3 4) is not a function name or lambda-expression.
<cfy> foob: 怎么会,应该弹出一个窗口的
<foob> cfy: 我知道啊,我就想试试会出什么错误结果slime不理我了
<cfy> foob: 怎么会,应该弹出一个窗口的
<foob> 弹出的窗口我按'Q'退出了,但slime那个交互窗口还是不理我
<cfy> 我的理我
<iGoogle> 论坛有。最小设置。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<foob> cfy: 我再输入命令他不动啊
<foob> cfy: 这个问题不解决,会很郁闷
<cfy> foob: C-k全部关掉.多试试
<iGoogle> 休息
<foob> 用SBCL,没问题,CCL就那样,郁闷
<cfy> foob: 那你sbcl算了.
<cfy> foob: 等你熟练了再整sbcl
<cfy> foob:  我现在emacs里的slime开不了sbcl
<cfy> foob: 只能从别的地方启动sbcl,再启swank,然后slime链接过去
<foob> cfy: 用CCL的情况就是关掉弹出的那窗口后不会回到?提示符这
<cfy> foob: ?
<cfy> 额...
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> 不是CL-USER?
<foob> cfy: 用SBCL就没事,正常回到*提示符
<cfy> roylez_: ll
<roylez_> cfy: 神闪了
<cfy> foob: *?
<roylez_> cfy: 我这周踢过你没？
<foob> SBCL的提示符不是*么,CCL的提示符是?
<cfy> roylez_: ...........................................................................
<cfy> foob: 你是不是slime啊...
<cfy> foob: slime是M-x slime啊
<foob> cfy: 是
<cfy> foob: 你不是是在eshell之类的启动吧?
<foob> cfy: ALT-X SLIME
<cfy> foob: 那不清楚
<cfy> foob: 正常应该都是CL-USER>
<foob> cfy: 把你SLIME的配置发来看看,我的配置就是网上看到的那四行
<foob> CL-USER不懂的
<cfy> foob: 不用配置的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么访问time capsule硬盘的内容. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359758 如题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wly343910751 — 2012-01-03 20:44
<foob> cfy: 源里没有CCL是吧
<cfy>  foob: gentoo理由
<cfy>  foob: gentoo里有
<foob> 我的CCL是官网下载的,直接解压使用
<cfy> 哦
<cfy> RavenChan: 你哪个大学?
<Jagdwurst> 你是大学
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,你这周还没kick过 Jagdwurst 吧
<ofan> cfy: sjtu
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 呵呵，这周才刚开始，你就提醒主席啦
<roylez_> cfy: 不认得这家伙
<ofan> @qhgy: 转:每次护士给我输液时我都故意的问……绑在手腕上的橡皮管是什么啊？ 只为了听那句 [压脉带]......
<cfy> Jagdwurst: ....
<cfy> ofan: ä½ .....
<cfy> roylez_: kick多了就认识咯
<drazet> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ut3L_I3N8so/?fr=1
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac280273/
<kk> drazet ⇪ t: 吴宗宪数十部经典整人剪辑_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 经典搞笑
<cfy> ofan:  你又怎么知道?
<cfy> ofan: 看ip的?
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,,什么 AV？？
<ofan> cfy: 我记得他说过
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 擦  一脑子的jy
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,, AV 的意思是 影像写真，，
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,有没有别人抄你的?
<cfy> 有多少人抄袭了主席的dotfiles?
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt,  audio & video?
<ofan> zsh启动好慢
<roylez_> cfy: 已经很多人不知道抄的是我的了。只知道是google搜到无名氏的
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 嗯嗯，，
<drazet> cy
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧 去看看吧
<cfy> roylez_: 可怜的主席
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 哦哦，， 那我现在去看，，打开 ff 真慢，， 3s..
<foob> cfy: CL相关的环境变量有那几个?
<cfy> ofan: 是不会主席的太慢导致的?
<cfy> foob: 看man,不清楚
<cfy> foob: 看手册,或者google,我不知道
<ofan> cfy: 不是
<roylez_> cfy: 我这边飞快，开第一个慢点
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 恩 以前我也有这么个破电脑
<ofan> cfy: 我自己搞得
<foob> O
<cfy> ofan: 哦..
<cfy> roylez_: 我抄maskray的.一直很快,lol
<cfy> 因为没东西..
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 羡慕，，我是前年才买到，，
<ofan> 现在打开shell 自动打开tmux
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 果然是 宫廷的TJ
<ofan> zshrc里也没多少东西就那么慢
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 有米人士，，
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, .... ..........
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,,唉～～平民老百姓只能买 旧货和别人不要的科技产品
<foob> LISP的这种表达式还真是不习惯啊
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, ....
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ .. ..
<freeayu> 为何要去研究lisp
<ofan> 装逼
<cfy> ofan: bingo
<ofan> cfy: 全让你带坏了
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> cfy: 其实搞asm才容易装逼
<cfy> ofan: common lisp里面可以写汇编哦
<ofan> ..
<cfy> ofan: clozurecl就有一层是汇编,lisp汇编
<soiamso> cl ,,,
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样挂载才可以拥有属于自己的硬盘？？！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359762 我基本学会用mount来挂载了，但是这没有用！！！！ 因为很多时候都要用普通用户来使用这个硬盘，比如samba，都要用普通用户来浏览的，所以用mount来挂载的硬盘是没有办法SHARE的。 那么到底有什么办法来挂载才可以有自 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://man.lupaworld.com/content/develop/joyfire/system/8.html  看不懂。。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: gcc 的 manual？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..貌似是，，不过貌似是个教程。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我 /ctpt你
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 确实是个简化版教程，你看不懂哪部分？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..都看不懂
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: CTPT 是什么
<oYeVoVeYo> 好吧，我又回來了。。。。-.-"
<oYeVoVeYo> Elloz
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 检测对方的 客户端和系统版本。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。我用freenode.net的 webirc 上的
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. ，，看到，， 不过貌似有时不准确，，我这样是 因为，貌似你出了个 MJ.. 骗我注册。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我有那么不厚道？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 貌似有，，我被迫注册了个垃圾广告的网站。。
<soiamso> http://thec.me/w/%E8%BD%AC%E7%A8%8B%E5%BA%8F%E5%91%98%E8%A3%85b%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y [转]程序员装B指南 | 千歳屋
<ofan> 在想美国人怎么解释‘装逼’
<freeayu> 我总是静不下心来读点书，看点文档
<freeayu> 好难
<foob> cfy: 什么是半结构化数据?
<soiamso> ofan: 装逼是别人的看法，我觉得要达到老美装逼的标准比在国内难
<ofan> 难道叫tough?
<zokr7et> 受不了Windows了 换回fedora
<oYeVoVeYo> ofan, wrong!
<ofan> oYeVoVeYo: ？
<oYeVoVeYo> Ha,我在給我的laptop裝windows
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今天学习结束啦?
<oYeVoVeYo> Under ubuntu it doesn't have access to internet, DANG!
<alvin_rxg> 肚子饿了
<Jagdwurst> 哦
<oYeVoVeYo> ofan, I'm not sure what that word is, but definitely not tough
<Jagdwurst> 我要去学习啦 ....
<oYeVoVeYo> I'm out too, see yall
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10开机一段时间之后拖动窗口卡顿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359766 系统并没有高负荷运行，CPU占了20%多，内存用了1.4G (4G内存)，但是拖动窗口很卡，巨延迟 显卡驱动是装上了的，话说在以前的Ubuntu版本中就几乎没有出现过这种问题 但是刚开机的时候就没有这个问题额~伤脑筋 Ubuntu现在对硬件 …
<Aoy_c> 数字后面加个H,比如  123H  是不是表示十六进制
<snugglecat_> Aoy_c, 对的， 你是对的
<snugglecat_> 色鬼怎么晚上都不来了
<Aoy_c> snugglecat_: 不是一般都在前面加 0x 的嘛,以前没见过
<snugglecat_> 是不是在和他办公室和他二奶...
<Stifler> ///
<snugglecat_> Aoy_c, 是的， 没错
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 围观什么
<snugglecat_> Aoy_c, 我以前也没见过
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 看戏
<snugglecat_> 看什么戏
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 完美编译compat wireless，解决ubuntu网卡问题，保证无error 2 问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359769 选择相应版本的驱动http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable 解压后，进入目录 步骤： 1.make 2.sudo make install 3.sudo make unload 4.重启 还原办法：sudo make uninstall 如遇到错误2（error 2）问题，只需输入 …
<cfy> foob: ?
<snugglecat_> Aoy_c, 123H是汇编的吧
<sulit_> ofan, 我明天就得去考试了
<sulit_> ofan, 希望你们好好的
<sulit_> ofan, 我上去了
<sulit_> ofan, 开开玩笑都不行吗
<Aerowolf> 亲们，谁教教我如果在Windows下架设IRC服务器？
<cfy> 先装个virtualbox
<Aerowolf> 还需要vbox？
<alvin_rxg> 然后运行 ircd
<Aerowolf> 你说的是在Linux环境中？
<Aerowolf> 谢谢，我说的是Win中。
<cfy> 装个Virtualbox
<Aerowolf> 噢。然后呢？在Vbox中装个Linux？
<alvin_rxg> Aerowolf: 随便找个 ircd windows 版本的就可以了
<Aerowolf> 谢谢alvin_rxg。我搜索下先。
<snugglecat_> Aerowolf, 装个 vbox
<snugglecat_> 在 vbox 下装 linux
<snugglecat_> Aerowolf, 然后在 vbox 下的 linux 装 vbox
<cfy> snugglecat_: 猫叔好
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<snugglecat_> Aerowolf, 然后在 vbox下的 linux 下的 vbox 装 win， 然后在 vbox 下的 linux 下的 vbox 下的 win 装 ircd
<snugglecat_> Aerowolf, 明白了么
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat_> 对了， 能在 vbox 装个 linux 然后再在 vbox的linux 装 vm 么
<CyrusYzGTt> Aerowolf§ 特效狼？？
<Aerowolf> 谢谢各位。我正在下载ircd的Windows版本。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 给的空间要很大，，不然损坏 硬碟
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> 能在一个虚拟机中运行里一种不同的虚拟机??
<snugglecat_> 十二进制如何
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • xubuntu11.10开机无线网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359771 经常开机不能联网，连找都找不到。提示为failed to stop TX DMA什么的，怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanyuan — 2012-01-03 22:29
<cfy> snugglecat_: 12进制怎么了?
<snugglecat_> wiki看到有12进制
<snugglecat_> 好奇而已，说不出怎么了
<cfy> snugglecat_: 一般编程语言都支持到36进制,因为26+10=36嘛
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 12进制？ 给六指人用的？
<cfy> snugglecat_: 其实多少进制都无所谓吧
<snugglecat_> cfy, 没说所谓，就是看到有人倡议12进制替代10进制
<snugglecat_> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8D%81%E4%BA%8C%E8%BF%9B%E5%88%B6
<kk> snugglecat_ ⇪ t: 十二进制 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cfy> snugglecat_: 你先把你的键盘布局换成dvorak
<cfy> snugglecat_: 再谈12进制的问题:D
<snugglecat_> cfy, 不明白
<snugglecat_> 啥是 dvorak
<cfy> snugglecat_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Dvorak Simplified Keyboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<snugglecat_> cfy, 好玩， 貌似中国没得买吧
<cfy> snugglecat_: setxkbmap -variant dvorak
<snugglecat_> 哦
<snugglecat_> Qwerty 键盘安排次序的原则，是减少打字机在打字时连动杆之间的挤压及故障发生率的状况，因而要把常用字母隔开（不过像"E""R"就在一起）。
<snugglecat_> 一般用的键盘排列，原来只是为了减少故障啊， 而不是因为这样快
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zokr7et> 德沃夏克想将数字键的数字排列改变为7-5-3-1-9-0-2-4-6-8，因为他相信这个排法更有效
<cfy> 我数字键没换
<metbsd> 用dvorks 或者数字键的人，一般都是脑子有问题，不合群的一群人
<pocoyo> cfy: 你脑子有问题不。
<snugglecat_> "他发明了QWERTY键盘的布局，他将最常用的几个字母安置在相反方向，以此最大限度放慢打字时敲键速度" 原来 Qwerty 的键盘设计 一个方面是为了速度放慢啊。 我被骗了
<cfy> pocoyo: - -!
<cfy> metbsd: - -!
<snugglecat_> 一直以为那样子排列是为了速度快
<metbsd> cfy, 你用哪个dvrok打字？
<cfy> 谁知道linux有什么键盘记录的么?
<cfy> metbsd:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/25/KB_United_States_Dvorak.svg/400px-KB_United_States_Dvorak.svg.png 这个
<metbsd> 这个叫什么？
<metbsd> 这么变态
<cfy> metbsd: ..
<metbsd> 这个排列有什么好处
<cfy> metbsd: 爽.
<metbsd> ．．．
<metbsd> 不就是打字么，要搞的那么累吗
<cfy> ...
<snugglecat_> metbsd, 我们现在用的键盘， 思想不是快， 而是为了当时打字机容易卡键而设置的。 而且以 最大限度放慢打字时敲键是的速度
<metbsd> 你们说了那么多
<snugglecat_> metbsd, 就是尽量让你慢。
<metbsd> 我们打的是中文
<snugglecat_> 我也是刚知道的
<metbsd> 现在的ＡＳＤＦ才是最快的
<snugglecat_> 编程是用英文啊
<metbsd> 无用的折腾
<cfy> metbsd: 中文,如果拼音
<cfy> 那也是dvorak比qwerty快
<cfy> 有人研究过.
<metbsd> 折腾也该折腾些有意思的
<cfy> metbsd: http://fossilet.users.sourceforge.net/dvorak/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 胖鸭子的主页 - Dvorak键盘
<snugglecat_> cfy, 我是不懂， 单看 wiki 说的 qwerty 设计思想本身就不是为了快
<metbsd> cfy, 你会双拼吗？
<snugglecat_> 为了不卡键
<cfy> metbsd: 不会
<Aerowolf> good night,everybody.
<metbsd> cfy, 你有这个折腾劲，去学学双拼吧，更有意义
<snugglecat_> 学他干嘛
<metbsd> 大中文会快很多
<zokr7et> 我就郁闷了，Gnome3 老是卡输入法
<snugglecat_> 变鬼子更有意义
<cfy> metbsd: 我宁可去学英语
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 郁闷什么， 学英语就没问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..，， 把词频关掉，，联想输入关掉
<Stifler> .....
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 记得把 gnome 3 也关掉
<snugglecat_> Aerowolf, 你不是走了吗， 还回来干嘛
<snugglecat_> Aerowolf, èµ°
<soiamso> snugglecat_: kanbox 山寨 dropbox . ?
<snugglecat_> soiamso, 出奇吗
<soiamso> zokr7et: 电脑配置不行
<snugglecat_> soiamso, 这不正常吗。 不山寨 才不正常呢
<snugglecat_> soiamso, 乔布斯也有人山寨呢
<snugglecat_> 还有啥不山寨的
<soiamso> snugglecat_: 为什么当年封dropbox就是为了给kanbox 让路？kanbox 跟dropbox一样url分享文件，就不怕党？
<zokr7et> soiamso: 不是，就是很多时候 Ctrl+Space 没法切换到中文输入
<snugglecat_> soiamso, 党什么党， 党也是山寨的
<snugglecat_> 还中国特色
<snugglecat_> 不山寨， 怎么中国特色
<soiamso> zokr7et: 这样的话你的是发行版还是 arch 类的？
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 郁闷什么， 要 gnome 3 还是要输入法
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 你要奶还是要蛋
<zokr7et> soiamso: Fedora 16
<soiamso> snugglecat_: 其实linux下的同步程序更好写，为什么就没有开发呢？
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: Gnome3 可以放弃，iBus也可以换，问题是一定要有个输入法
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 那就放弃 gnome3
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 换xfce？
<snugglecat_> soiamso, 不要问为什么没有开发， 而问你自己为什么不开发
<snugglecat_> soiamso, 有想法就去做， 别等别人
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ yum install ibus-pinyin ibus-qt ibus-gtk ibus-gtk2 ibus-gtk3 ibus-gnome3
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 要好看的， 装 kde, 要快的装 twm。 要有意思的， 等我弄 将 irc 变桌面的
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 准备弄个小三机器人，要做什么就跟小三机器人说
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: KDE想都不想
<alvin_rxg> 还不如 startx 直接开一个 term 呢
<snugglecat_> "小三， 我要爱爱" 小三机器人就打开播放器放空姐
<snugglecat_> "小三， 我寂寞了"，机器人就去 google 搜索附近小姐的电话， 并打电话
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, 有意思么
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 啥意思？
<snugglecat_> 就是弄一个机器人。 桌面就一irc客户端。 要做什么就跟机器人小三对话
<zokr7et> ubuntu 的 unity 算 窗口管理器 还是算桌面环境？
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 文字输入还是语音输入？
<snugglecat_> "小三， CyrusYzGTt 寂寞了"， 小三就查找广府的小姐电话，并用 CyrusYzGTt 的收集号码给小姐打电话
<snugglecat_> zokr7et, irc 还不能用语音吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ ...
<snugglecat_> "小三， CyrusYzGTt 寂寞了"， 小三就查找广府的小姐电话，并用 CyrusYzGTt 的手机号码给小姐发信息
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 如果是这样呢 “小三，snugglecat_ 想投案自首”
<snugglecat_> 一次发全广府的小姐。 然后全广府小姐就排队在 CyrusYzGTt 的门前， 排队 ooxx
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 难道自动拨打110 ？
<snugglecat_> 可以啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ ....
<snugglecat_> 前门进， ooxx 完一个，就后门出
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 队列呢？
 * drazet 睡觉去鸟～～～
<snugglecat_> 什么队列， 先进先出???
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 我发现我的网络很抽筋，rpmdb 更新速度几十字节每秒
<snugglecat_> 正常
<zokr7et> 有人用xfce么，给个截图看看
<snugglecat_> xfce 不好， 用 e17 吧
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 听说过
<snugglecat_> 好用
<snugglecat_> 就是用一两天就换 kde 了
<cfy> 用sawfish吧,好用
<zokr7et> snugglecat_: 没兴趣
<snugglecat_> sawfish 还没死啊
<cfy> snugglecat_: 猫叔....
<snugglecat_> 很老的了
<zokr7et> 实在没法理解 gnome3 上面那个条子有什么意义
<snugglecat_> 猫婶在叫吃了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 猫叔
<snugglecat_> 怎么
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 广东卫士的电影。。
<snugglecat_> 啥
<snugglecat_> 放什么
<snugglecat_> cfy, sawfish 现在有什么特别的地方
<zokr7et> arch 用什么包管理？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你要 转移到 arch??
<zokr7et> cyrusyzgtt: 看一下，其实我更想参照LFS构建一个
<cfy> snugglecat_: 没啥特别的吧,特别好用
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..那就 gentoo呗，， 虽然我不喜欢，哪个 目录结构 lib32 lib 作为 x86_64
<pocoyo> 哪儿有什么好点儿的 ssh 代理？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: gtalk登录没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ?? 从不用 gtalk...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你用Fedora么
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: Gnome3.2?
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..f16 x86_64 gnome3
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 那 应该有在线帐号绑定阿
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..有把，，
<zokr7et> 我绑定了 google帐号，联系人 日历 邮箱 gtalk 都自动登录了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..貌似不太安全，，国内的链接出去会不安全，，
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 不好看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ ..嗯，， 所以无聊就看
<snugglecat_> 好吧
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 终于来了
<ofan> zokr7et: pacman,yaourt
<knownbad> 我没来
<snugglecat> 以后不要叫我猫叔，叫我 猫奴
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 猫叔
<zhan> snugglecat: 好的，猫叔
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，猫叔 ，， 猫奴隶
 * CyrusYzGTt 晚安..
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 我只教你贱猫
<knownbad> 我可以当你爸了还叫你猫叔。
<LOL_> 这么晚了还有人吗？
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2012-01-04 00:34:31 +0800
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2012-01-04 00:38:39 +0800
<LOL_> 自古多情空余恨，此恨绵绵无绝期。
<bob56789> O:-)
<mayli> jjj
<alvin_rxg> kkk
<knownbad> kill kkk.
<gebjgd> lll
<gebjgd> 装留学生来了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 学习回来啦～～ 只做了三道概率题...
<alvin_rxg1> 开饭
<Jagdwurst> 烧饭
<Jagdwurst> 今天 penti2.com 还没看..
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 喷嚏网----阅读、发现和分享：8小时外的健康生活！
<gebjgd> 宁夏强拆清真寺引发大规模警民冲突 数十人死伤
<c933103> …寧夏？
 * alvin_rxg1 达芬奇，加油！
<alvin_rxg2> 喵
<Jagdwurst> 怎么又把梁漱溟也翻出来了，这些六毛已经没题发挥了..
<fivesheep>  gebjgd | 宁夏强拆清真寺引发大规模警民冲突 数十人死伤   <-- 哪里看到的新闻
<Jagdwurst> 今天penti2.com 太2了，怎么这么慢
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 喷嚏网----阅读、发现和分享：8小时外的健康生活！
<knowbad> 喵
<knownbad> google 下就出来了。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你真找不到？
<fivesheep> 找不到
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/irFEP
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y BBC中文网 - 两岸三地 - 宁夏强拆清真寺引警民冲突5人死亡
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> knownbad: bing 反而找到
<fivesheep> ah
<knownbad> 其他的说法可能比较夸张些。  就看 bbc 吧。
<fivesheep> 草.
<Stifler> ...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我搜索设置里禁止了一些中文的东西..
<knownbad> 当局宣布桃山村一座新建的清真寺为非法宗教场所？  这有点白痴。  要拆也得是违反建筑法跟宗教有何关联？
<knownbad> 怎么官僚都这么傻呢？
<fivesheep> 发什么神经, 没事去捅马蜂窝
<c933103> 1月三日香港蘋果日報也有類似說法 資料綜合自天涯網(=.=||)和其記者
<knownbad> 嗯，要不是 otr 看来可以上 empathy 了。
<Jagd> gebjgd: 你学计算机的有学过形式逻辑吗?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 据说那是唯物辨证法的批判对象?
<Jagd> 没学过马列的路过...
<fivesheep> 数理逻辑
<alvin_rxg1> 马列是啥
<Jagd> 据说是毛邓祖宗
<fivesheep> 马克西裂狞猪义
<alvin_rxg1> 这好像是归类为哲学的，但我不知道这个“主义”和哲学是啥关系……
<fivesheep> 马克西裂狞猪义毛泽东私想蹬小平理论三个戴表的咳血发展观
<knownbad> 没咳死？
<c933103> …這要看哲學的定義吧…
<fivesheep> 马教似乎很少涉及宇宙这种东西
<fivesheep> 都是关于人的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这是我们当时要学的东西.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 每多一个领导, 就多一套东西
<knownbad> 那就叫他们套子就好了。
<fivesheep> 马克西裂狞猪义毛泽东私想蹬小平理论三个戴表的咳血发展观 <-- 背诵这堆垃圾 浪费了大家不少脑力
<alvin_rxg1> >頁面分類 > 社会科学 > 人文學科 > 哲学 > 形上學 > 形上學理論 > 唯物論 > 馬克思主義
<knownbad> 谁都不想带套子但不得不带。
<alvin_rxg1> 上边的 Category 说的挺清楚的  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:%E9%A6%AC%E5%85%8B%E6%80%9D%E4%B8%BB%E7%BE%A9
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ t: Category:馬克思主義 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> 正和老婆协商结扎后不带套子。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 接扎?
<fivesheep> 输精管么
<knownbad> 要不结扎那里？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 生都没生, 就接扎?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 输卵管
<knownbad> 为了色欲。。。。
<fivesheep> 多生几个政府给你养大
<knownbad> 叫老婆结扎好似有点自私。
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 动员 gebjgd 也结扎吧。 xD
<knownbad> 虽说我也想。。。
<fivesheep> 你都没生
<knownbad> 哎，养不起啊。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 手术出了点问题
<fivesheep> 然后jj报废
<knownbad> 告死医生。
<fivesheep> 有何用?
<c933103> p.s.據說結扎後有射精衝動時結扎的位置會痛。
<fivesheep> jj回不了
<fivesheep> 搞不好输精管爆裂
<fivesheep> c933103 是哪位老板啊, 好像没见过
<knownbad> 拍恐怖片？
<Jagd> lol
<fivesheep> knownbad: 刚看了一上午单词, 我有点想死了
<c933103> …我？路過的…上次上來都好幾個月前了…
<knownbad> 回学校去？
<knownbad> fivesheep: 加油
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 我胖了～ 60kg 了
<Jagd> o ye
<knownbad> 对了，死前买个保险再死。  别忘放我在受益人。
<fivesheep> 要不你先给我张支票 让我买保险?
<alvin_rxg1> 两天了，房子没人接手
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 有人来看过了?
<alvin_rxg1> 没人
<fivesheep> 你们放假都不回国的么
<knownbad> 让我计算下投资报酬率。
<Jagd> 回不成...
<alvin_rxg1> 一个人烧东西，吃得太多了
<fivesheep> 可以吃几天
<fivesheep> 不用一次吃光
<alvin_rxg1> 没办法，买一次虽然只有一点点东西，可我也得在保质期内吃完啊…
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 怕啥.. 保质期过个几天 还能吃的
<Jagd> 特别是像我这种没冰箱的
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 这的标准跟国内不同...
<alvin_rxg1> 我怕拉肚子
<fivesheep> 国内买的东西 搞不好就是过期回收的
<fivesheep> 德国这种地方他们不敢
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 你该学学 gebjgd 了..
<Jagd> 今晩不见贱猫了..
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 据说 gebjgd  长的很威猛?
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯，小两口吃肯定没问题
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 没见过
<fivesheep> 或者你跟 Jagd 基情一下
<Jagd> 或者说长的很邪恶
<alvin_rxg1> 估计跟 knownbad 有几分类似
<Jagd> fivesheep: 他跟我太远了，他跟 gebjgd 比较近
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你好似给过照片。
<fivesheep> 我大概没在这放过自己的照片..
<fivesheep> 要不就是带着面具的照片
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> knownbad: https://twimg0-a.akamaihd.net/profile_images/1250422397/V.jpg
<knownbad> 有，但间接的。
<knownbad> 有张你晚上在车边照的。
<fivesheep> oh. 那不是我
<knownbad> 还是桥上？
<fivesheep> 估计是我同学
<knownbad> 哦。
<fivesheep> 我很少给自己拍照
<knownbad> 都拍鸡鸡？
<fivesheep> 我的相册里 自己的照片不超过5张
<fivesheep> 什么都拍
<Jagd> ...今天暖气风又倒灌了...
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 也搬家吧…
<Jagd> 要考试了，没时间
<Jagd> 明年夏天还必须回国一次。
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<fivesheep> Jagd: 打算海带还是海龟
<alvin_rxg1> 那俩生物和他没关系。
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 为啥
<alvin_rxg1> 所谓看透那啥，又那啥的. :P
<Jagd> ?
<Jagd> fivesheep: 临时回国两个月， 囯内那学校的事办掉
<fivesheep> 日后呢?
<Jagd> 还没毕业呢..
<fivesheep> 长远打算嘛
<Jagd> 几十年后肯定是回国内的
<Jagd> 但几十年内不好说
<fivesheep> 骨灰?
<Jagd> 过个十几年，也许几十年，国内就牛逼了
<Jagd> 前提是美国垮掉
<fivesheep> 国内最牛逼是现在
<fivesheep> 再不回去就晚了
<Jagd> 没呢，至少等这批大学括招后的人全立业了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 6park.
<gebjgd> Jagd: 形式语言吧
<gebjgd> Jagd: 大学u选修课
<gebjgd> Jagd: 直接没选.据说很枯燥
<Jagd> gebjgd: 不是形式语言，开式语言是那几个层，正则啊、上下文无关啊这些东西
<Jagd> gebjgd: 是形式逻辑
<Jagd> gebjgd: 叧一个东西
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你说的是编译原理
<Jagd> gebjgd: 不
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你说的是编译原理
<Jagd> gebjgd: 编译原理和形式语言有交集
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我们就是在编译原理讲的正则和上下文无关
<c933103> ...在Windows7按了下Taskbar上的Task manager快捷鍵 然後它居然和我說記憶體不足無法打開…
<gebjgd> c933103: 多少内存?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 编译器也是可以上下文相关的，但做起来复杂低效了
<c933103> 2GB RAM+5GB V RAM 全被IE佔滿…
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我们就是在编译原理讲的正则和上下文无关
<gebjgd> c933103: 我只有8G的机器才跑win
<alvin_rxg1> 2GB 应该没问题的呀
<Jagd> gebjgd: 正则用在词法分析上， 上下文无关那是 syntax
<gebjgd> c933103: 剩下的机器一水的arch
<Jagd> c933103: 2G 的 RAM 用 5GB 的 VRAM?
<Jagd> 太牛逼了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我在和你说我们课讲的正则和上下文无关
<alvin_rxg1> 2GB 應該沒問題的呀  >_<
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我在和你说我们什么课讲的正则和上下文无关
<Jagd> 哦
<gebjgd> Jagd: 大学还有一门课
<gebjgd> Jagd: 叫什么离散数学
<Jagd> ...
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我操,那傻逼课
<Jagd> 那门讲的是图论啊、排列组合啊...
<gebjgd> Jagd: 到现在从来没用过
<Jagd> 呵呵
<Jagd> gebjgd: 你们那专业学过复变函数吗?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 高数的内容吧?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 那门传说中也是从来用用不到的。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 干嘛用的?
<alvin_rxg1> 複變函數 =.= 低音炮，唯一不能認真聽的課
<c933103> Alvin 問題是我那2G RAM+5GB虛擬都被IE佔滿了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 复变函数和低音炮没关系吧
<Jagd> 直到我有一天，数值解迈克斯维方程了才第一次用到...
<gebjgd> c933103: 从来不用ie
<gebjgd> Jagd: 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 有，當時教我們的講師是低音炮
<gebjgd> Jagd: 麦克斯威理论你们要学
<Jagd> gebjgd: 计算复数的积分，还有常见的函数(三角函数、 log函数之类的)复数参数情况
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不记得了
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: ie? ... windows 下不都流行 firefox 或者 chrome 了么？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我数学都是及格分
<Jagd> gebjgd: 嗯，有些数值解法，会出现一堆孤立奇点。。。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 讲过
<Jagd> 所以常常要用其他的积分绕过去
<c933103> …目前對於Fx Chrome safari opera都暫時因某些原因而放着不用所以要用IE…
<gebjgd> c933103: ie太烂了
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 哦，你在用內地的網銀、支付寶之類的？
<gebjgd> c933103: 直接格掉上个轻量极发行版
<gebjgd> c933103: 跑银行.锻炼身体又健康
<gebjgd> 今天被老婆拉去了健身房
<Jagd> 是，还能见见银行小妹
<gebjgd> 跑了15分钟的跑步机
<gebjgd> 膝盖疼
<gebjgd> 日
<Jagd> gebjgd: 扯到蛋了?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 膝关节损伤
<c933103> 應該說是因為不明原因IE外的瀏覽器都不正常…
<gebjgd> Jagd: 以后不能跑步了.只能做其他运动
<gebjgd> c
<Jagd> gebjgd: 其他运动 .... lol
<gebjgd> c933103: 啥网页发来看看
<c933103> …指的是瀏覽器不正常 不是瀏覽器顯示網頁時不正常…
<gebjgd> c933103: 不可能.
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 突然想起來，給 papehof 宿舍管理員發的郵件，她老人家沒回應……還是要我自己跑過去問啥時候拿鑰匙。 =.=
<Jagd> ...
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 人家过年去了
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 她剛休假回來啊… stwh 特意讓我新年後去那邊找她
<c933103> …
<gebjgd> 战地3
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 以前和你半夜聊得很欢乐的那个 blueghost 是谁？ 消失了? 还是潜伏在人群中?
<alvin_rxg1> blueghost => *cat => snugglecat => NinjaCat => etc.
<Jagd> 晕...
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你太次额
<Jagd> 怪不得是个夜猫子
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 他之前不常在
<Jagd> 否则这时候总是我们这几人非法集会
<fivesheep> 正在把一大堆flac转成m4a..
<Jagd> 为啥?
<fivesheep> 可以放itunes里
<c933103> *具體例子 Firefox session store 儲不了我開的太多的頁面 chrome 不知道為什麼內置flash用不了 opera不知道為什麼啟動不了…
<gebjgd> c933103: 没遇到过这些问题
<gebjgd> c933103: 你的win7应该重装了
<alvin_rxg1> 我從來不會同時開10個以上的網頁。。
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: chrome 或許你可以嘗試一下 chromium
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 又或者關閉 chrome 內置 flash，使用 adobe 的東東
<c933103> …話說作為一部OEM的機沒送碟的話從網上找個Win7碟輸入機身的序號可以嗎？
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 系統“版本”要相同的吧， win7 ultimate 的只能用 ultimate 的 sn，professional 的用 professional 的。
<c933103> …忘了chhromium的存在…回頭試試…話說如何關掉內置flash而使用額外的？
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 我的 eeepc 就是如此的，刪除了原始的系統，重新安裝的 win 7 starter
<c933103> …那只要都是hone premium就行了吧。
<alvin_rxg1> 這個… 我不怎麼用 chrome，沒關心過怎麼關閉 flash
<fivesheep> 随便输入个 ultimate的升级号...
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 對，相同就可以
<alvin_rxg1> fivesheep: 這樣就變盜版了
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 没人管
<c933103> Thx~
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<fivesheep> oem机 有些盘装上就自动激活
<knownbad> dell
<knownbad> 但还是会查 bios serial。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 在美国找个人上门清理一下系统, 查找一些机器的毛病, 回复出厂设置之类,  会收多少银两?
<alvin_rxg1> Jagd: 我在想，是不是算一下 N % 2 就可以判定誰贏了的。。 http://www.spoj.pl/problems/HUBULLU/
<kk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem HUBULLU
<knownbad> 一吊钱
<c933103> 話說Hinet是台灣的吧？
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 大家一起组队捣鼓kaggle吧
<alvin_rxg1> fivesheep: 啥東西？
<fivesheep> c933103: 你哪里的
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: kaggle.com
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Data mining, forecasting and bioinformatics competitions on Kaggle
<c933103> 我來自HK.
<knownbad> 打个电话去地区的电脑店吧。  或是 bestbuy。
<fivesheep> 仲唔粪交?
<alvin_rxg1> data science ?
<gebjgd> c933103: 没有个恢复系统?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我可不需要找人干这个.. 而是成天有人要我帮忙这帮忙那的.. 三姑六婆
<c933103> Christmas holiday assignment..
<knownbad> 是啊，以别人的价位做参考嘛。
<c933103> ..沒看到過這選項…雖然的確有HP_recovery這一預留磁區…
<knownbad> 到时就说 bestbuy 要多少你给个折扣。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 钱是没法收的了. 不过大概也跟通厕所一个价钱吧
<knownbad> 那找贱猫去。
<knownbad> 他通屁眼都行。
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 那建議你還是盡量使用它的 recovery，不然重新安裝之後，這個 recovery 可能不能再使用了
<fivesheep> 先做个rescue光盘
<alvin_rxg1> 又或者你不喜歡 recovery 後它默認的很多軟件～
<fivesheep> 或者usb
<c933103> …找不到使用方法…說明書不知道到了哪…
<fivesheep> 一般系统都带有生成工具
<fivesheep> 或者用windows自带的
<alvin_rxg1> fivesheep: 這個， kaggle 需要一個 team 的… 看個人似乎無法完成那些任務
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 你看看奖金.. 不是那么容易的. 我其实也就说说, 很多phd在侯着呢
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 可以去 hp 網站上找的呀，找相應機器的 user manual
<alvin_rxg1>  :|  PHD !!!
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 我就知道一丁点ml的东西, 能写出什么花样来..
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 你看看奖金啊. 有 3million usd的
<alvin_rxg1> 我還是先 spoj eulerproject 之類的玩玩吧
<c933103> 上次找南橋driver連機型也找不到…
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 不同范畴. 这些都是data mining的
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 有兴趣可以研究一下
<alvin_rxg1> 先放着，估計我現在還沒這個能力
<fivesheep> 捣鼓捣鼓
<gebjgd> c933103: 直接上linux完了
<knownbad> fivesheep: data mining 的工作好找
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我就会点皮毛
<fivesheep> 还是刚学的
<c933103> …這也是一個可選項…
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这玩意很需要经验
<knownbad> 先忽悠过去然后在职学习。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我还是老老实实混个学位
<c933103> …順便問下linux有ONS嗎？
<knownbad> 找工作是门骗术。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那是
<alvin_rxg1> ons ? 我想歪了么？
<knownbad> 你混学位不是个问题。  加油吧。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 英语老大难啊
<knownbad> 我也去混 ged 去。
<knownbad> 英语不难，背诵比较难些。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你好歹是在这长大
<knownbad> 谁说的？
<fivesheep> 或者很多年
<knownbad> 但不是在这里上学的。
<fivesheep> 你退役之后没去读书?
<c933103> ONS:某GALGane引擎…
<knownbad> 我弟才是。
<knownbad> 不是，退役后来这里泡日本妹和韩国妹。
<fivesheep> 这.. 浪费啊.. 军人的优惠
<knownbad> 台湾退役的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你不是美军么?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 国军?
<knownbad> 义务兵役
<knownbad> 都有。
<fivesheep> 怎么都有?
<gebjgd> c933103: galgane是什么?
<fivesheep> 国军能转美军?
<knownbad> 算了复杂些。
<knownbad> 还出口呢。
<c933103> *GALGame
<knownbad> 买一送一。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 投敌?
<fivesheep> oh. 也不算
<fivesheep> 是盟友
<knownbad> 是啊，投了中国了。
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 這網站有挺多 linux game 的信息的，但不知道有沒有你要的 http://www.lgdb.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ t: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<knownbad> 嫁去了中国。
<knownbad> 被老婆收买。
<fivesheep> 你现在是投敌了
<knownbad> 色诱了。
<alvin_rxg1> gal == girl and love
<c933103> *簡單來說是日本的美少女遊戲
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: subgenre 選擇 Visual Novel / Text Based    或許有你要的    http://www.lgdb.org/games/all?tid_4[]=896&tid_9=All
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: All Games | Linux game database
<gebjgd> c933103: 从来不玩
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你年轻可以考虑当美军后备兵役。  20年后可以领退休金。
<alvin_rxg1> 玩 gal 的都是職業級別的 宅男
<knownbad> 如有学历可以考虑当军官。
<gebjgd> c933103: 干嘛不玩真人?
<c933103> …
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不如当警察
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 美国当警察.退休了多好
<c933103> …就這樣看應該支援但不肯定…google search把ONS當成了add-ons的後三字母…
<c933103> …但應該支援吧… windows mac symbian android WM WP都有port了 linux應該也有吧…
<gebjgd> c933103: 年轻人醒悟吧.别手淫了.直接找个女人吧
<c933103> …個人年齡…
<gebjgd> c933103: 你多大了?
<gebjgd> c933103: 小朋友
<c933103> 。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 听说你大雕？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不敢.在你面前我还敢称大雕??
<knownbad> 别客气，我的是小小鸟。
<knownbad> Jagd 说你很雄伟。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他嘴小
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以他说我的大
<alvin_rxg1> 我是一只小小鸟
<knownbad> 我喜欢嘴小的。
<knownbad> 给力
<fivesheep> 你还是找菊花吧
<Jagd> 貌似我又断网了
<Jagd> c933103: 93 年 3 月 31 日?
<c933103> 為什麼這樣說？
<gebjgd> c933103: 你才18岁啊
<gebjgd> c933103: 年轻人
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 你得经常遛鸟才会长大。
<gebjgd> c933103: 抓紧时间
<knownbad> 或是抓紧鸟儿。
<Jagd> 93 年的都己经18岁啦 ？
<jiero> http://twitter.com/#!/sciondev/status/154010880672141312/photo/1/large
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Twitter
<fivesheep> 睡会去, 温拿们再见
<c933103> …93年我的胚胎還沒形成…
<c933103> 話說有人試用過facebook的生活時報(timeline)功能嗎？
<knownbad> fivesheep: 有得睡？  奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你在坚持坚持就下班了
<knownbad> 我已不持久了，哎。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老了
<knownbad> 还是你雄伟。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有你雄伟
<knownbad> 没你毛多。
 * Jagd 变长～～
<c933103> *我的意思是為什麼ja猜我93-3-1？
<gebjgd> c933103: 你的名字
<c933103> ……誰會用出生年月日當名字…
<jiero> knownbad: 你老了
<jiero> c933103: 有的。
<jiero> c933103: 结婚纪念日？
<knownbad> 这没的争执。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 16G的u盘才6欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 值么
<Jagdwurst____> gebjgd: 靠，哪卖?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst____: druckerzubehoer.de
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!
<jiero> gebjgd: 6欧是$12吧。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst____: 已经没了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。炒作阿。
<c933103> …1.有也很少…2.都說那時我還未形成…
<jiero> gebjgd: 我的柔软夜光键盘到了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不知道
<gebjgd> jiero: 有键盘灯的路过
<c933103> 3.那個顯示連結標題的機械人到哪去了？
<knownbad> 工作不力被闫了。
<ofan> 咋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 战地不支持交火
<gebjgd> ofan: 太次了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我只能用单显卡玩
<c933103> 4.我這個硬是要分的話也是93-31-03 YYDDMM…雖然也不是正確意思…
<ofan> gebjgd: 炫耀啊
<ofan> 开始看片
 * jiero 想起nexuiz还没下载完成。
<Jagdwurst____> c933103: <Jagd> c933103: 93 年 3 月 31 日? 我不就这么分的吗?  这点知商我还有
<c933103> 話說Bacterium bacteria 哪個是plural？
<c933103> …看錯上面你打的…改天去驗下眼…
<jiero> ofan: 大早晨的看片？？
<gebjgd> jiero: 人家在米国
<jiero> ofan: 哦。你是东部。。。
<Jagdwurst____> jiero: 人家取精去了
<jiero> Jagdwurst____: 你也去，你是时候了。
<ofan> 打开风行，选择美国电影，全是半裸镜头
<c933103> …話說早前中國CSDN資料泄漏事件最新發展如何？
<alvin_rxg1> 还行吧，至少不是全裸镜头
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 没话了
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 其实街上的人都是半裸。
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有吧
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 跟 3q 之类的一样，大家热闹热闹之后，就没了
<c933103> 據說工商銀行和廣東省出入境機構也泄漏了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 推荐个电影来看
<jiero> gebjgd: 大街上半裸的不多马？
<gebjgd> ofan: 看美剧
<ofan> 名字
<gebjgd> ofan: american horror story
<ofan> 美国鬼故事？
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国恐怖故事.看吧.相当有意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 额
<ofan> 有ooxx情节么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<ofan> gebjgd: 好 这就看
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 原来 ofan 是这意思
<ofan> Jagdwurst: ..你想多了
<ofan> 不过我还有个nick是0xFAN
<gebjgd> ofan: 你性安啊
<ofan> 我姓fan
<gebjgd> ofan: 性贩?
<ofan> gebjgd: 肠男
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 你是肠男？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 嘿.性饭叫你呢
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 对， gebjgd 是无肠男
<ofan> 扫噶
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 闪人。
<gebjgd> thinkpad t520真是好机器
<gebjgd> 那手感.那键盘灯.爽歪歪
<alvin_rxg1> 总结成一个字：爽
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 怎么还有人姓 grube...     沟
<gebjgd> 那是.人生第一台thinkpad t系列
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你以前不是嫌弃 thinkpad？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还1920*1080的分辨率
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 最新的一条 ~~~Tutorium Gleichstromtechnik Z1a (Beyer) bei Thimo Grube~~~ Zusatztermin Do., 5.1. um 9 Uhr in Raum 3978
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从来没嫌弃过.没钱买
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 他们怎么半夜也能更新..
<knownbad> 那买大了，t420 好些。
<gebjgd> knownbad:公司配的.我管它呢
<alvin_rxg1> 不清楚
<knownbad> 哦，免费的都好。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 下次公司回收旧电脑的时候，暴了一个 gebjgd 门
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为什么?
<knownbad> 黑回家嘛，还问？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从来不带回家
 * Jagdwurst 睡觉去了
<knownbad> 那还笔记本干嘛？
<c933103> …據說ANDROID的搜狗輸入法附帶電台功能？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有24的屏幕
<gebjgd> knownbad: 外接显示器和屏幕
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去客户那里带着
<knownbad> 那就对了。
<gebjgd> 上床
 * knownbad 脱衣
<ofan> 提枪
<knownbad> 就缺了只贱猫。
<cleamoon> 谁知道怎么在console里显示中文
<cleamoon> 不安zhcon的情况下
<Stifler> fbterm?
<cleamoon> Stifler: 一定需要换terminal吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 内核
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 什么内核？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 内核中文支持
<cleamoon> ......还要编译内核吗？很麻烦的......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: X要求又不高。弄个xterm不就行了
<cleamoon> 我还是感觉X太慢了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么配置？
<cleamoon> core 2 2.4G
<cleamoon> NVIDIA Geforce 8600M GT
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你这不是扯呢么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你这个机器跑x能飞了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 用个wm快极了
<cleamoon> 可有的时候还是感觉慢
<cleamoon> wm是awesome
<gebjgd> cleamoon: Ubuntu?
<cleamoon> arch
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不可能
<cleamoon> .......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: alvin_rxg1 用的快的都无语了
<cleamoon> 有的时候X CPU占有率70%
<cleamoon> 我是觉得console才是真快
<cleamoon> 不过不支持中文
<cleamoon> 有时候会用
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我2004年的机器 Celeron 1.3 512跑openbox都很流畅
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 说明你开得程序太多
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么显卡驱动？
<cleamoon> ibus，smplayer，firefox，libreoffice，两个下载用的
<cleamoon> 没了
<cleamoon> 是最新驱动
<gebjgd> Fcitx, mplayer, chromium, vim
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 速度就快了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 开源的？
<cleamoon> firefox不想换，其他都是也用的
<cleamoon> 闭源的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 换开源驱动
<cleamoon> ...为什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 因为X占用率高
<gebjgd> Cl
<alvin_rxg1>  :/
<cleamoon> 不都说闭源驱动好吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 谁说的？
<cleamoon> 都说......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 好的话，你的X占用70%
<cleamoon> ......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 都是谁？
<gebjgd> 都说：我没说
<gebjgd> 都
<gebjgd> 都
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> 我试试看
<gebjgd> x占用那么高太不正常了
<gebjgd> nv不是有三种驱动么？挨个实验
<c933103> …… 追尾前1小时通话曝光：D301司 机曾被提醒区间内有3115
<gebjgd> c933103: D301是？
<gebjgd> 3115是？
<alvin_rxg1> c933103: 没用了，司机都死了
<cleamoon> 我记得nv开源驱动玩游戏效果不好
<cleamoon> 虽然我不怎么玩......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不用nv卡的路过
<cleamoon> gebjgd: magic numbers
<cleamoon> ...你用ati？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一水的ati
<c933103> 温洲動車事故的兩列車的No.
<gebjgd> cleamoon: Intel
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不爱nv
<cleamoon> ......intel显卡驱动不是很2吗......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 好用极了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 相当牛逼
<alvin_rxg1>  :/
<cleamoon> 比独立显卡还好？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: nv的驱动听你这么一描述才是相当的2
<gebjgd> cpu占用70%
<gebjgd> 啥都别做了
<gebjgd> 就看画了
<gebjgd> 蒙娜丽莎哎
<cleamoon> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/104670.htm ，很老的文章，一直在看这些东西，所以对开源驱动没好印象
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y N卡也有开源驱动了，Nouveau Gallium3D性能测试_NVIDIA_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 相当给力 Gnome3刚刚的
<cleamoon> 还真是就看画了
<gebjgd> Al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 刚知道在Connectbot下音量键可以改变字体大小
<alvin_rxg1> 垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 怎么垃圾了？
<alvin_rxg1> 才知道哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 刚发现
<alvin_rxg1> 明白，知道你不看文档活啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 能把字体调的好小。跟电脑的分辨率的
<gebjgd> 艾灸ing
<kk>  06:18
<cleamoon> 什么电脑... 关firefox的时候CPU一个100%另一个70%...
<cleamoon> 有人试过bfs的内核吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-04
<jinleileiking> -_-#
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 哪里可以找到ubuntu 9.04 mobile? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359785 我看很多ARM 6410开发板提供ubuntu 9.04系统，可是一直找不到这个系统的下载。我现在有一个Cortex A8处理器的三星S5PV210开发板，想移植ubuntu系统，请问应该去哪下载。多谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 esuncloud — 2012-01-04 8:23
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jinleileiking> hi
<kk> jinleileiking, 好  ㍡ 
<jinleileiking> hi
<ypsjd> 都是双系统
<ibodi> 安装不了11.10 谁有空帮忙两下
<jinleileiking> ubuntu 还不好按照么
<ibodi> 只好安装 10.04 但是没有任何 wired / wireless
<jinleileiking> 安装
<ibodi> 弄了一整天，才弄出一个 wired . 但是无线上网还是没有弄好。
<ibodi> acer aspire 5750G
<jinleileiking> 不用ubuntu了，爱莫能助
<ypsjd> 晕，ubuntu 的驱动超级好弄
<ibodi> 但是也不想用 windows 怎么弄呢？
<ypsjd> ubuntu的驱动都搞不定的话，别的发行版就更不好弄了
<eexp> 哪里需要自己搞驱动哦。 ibodi 你确定你是自己搞的驱动？
<ibodi> eexp: 我现在那个 10.04 也已经给我搞得面目不相识了。
<ibodi> eexp: 因为没有办法上网，我用其他电脑下载驱动，然后好一阵子的鼓捣，才弄了个有线上网可以了。
<eexp> ibodi: 什么网卡的？
<eexp> Broadcom网卡？
<ibodi> 是的
<eexp> 那是倒霉的。就那网卡最不好的。
<eexp> 没见其他网卡，需要自己搞驱动的。
<ypsjd> 我的也是broadcom网卡，装完ubuntu 10.04就直接驱动了，无线用ubuntu的开源驱动也搞定了
<ibodi> eexp: 哟。那我也不知道呢。现在都买了。
<eexp> ypsjd: 是嘛。我记得eeepc的，也要安装eeebuntu，才带好驱动的。
<eexp> 那驱动，改版好多次了
<ibodi> eexp: win7 倒是无线上网，现在给我格式化了。不格，我也不想用。
<eexp> ndiswrapper 可以用win的驱动，来驱动无线网卡。
<ibodi> 11.10 根本就安装不了。10.04 勉强安装好了。现在有什么好办法呢？
<ypsjd> 我的是HP的本
<ibodi> ubuntu.com 上面那个下载过几天，会不会更新呢？期望那个了。
<ibodi> 昨天下载的是10.04.3
<eexp> 下载？系统是设置成自动更新的。不要手动下载啥。
<ibodi> 我说是LIVECD
<ypsjd> 用过一段时间10.10,不太喜欢，太花哨了，还是回到10.04等4月份更新12.04
<roylez> eexp: e神
<maivel> ibodi: 要不试试deepin linux?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<knownbad> lspci -v 然后贴上 pastebin 让大家看看。
<ibodi> 看样子只好先 wired 一段时间了。
<eexp> roylez: 大乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<ibodi> maivel: ubuntu 我用了几年还没有会，不奢望其他的了。
<roylez> adam8157: 误删了 ~/notes，现在重新在传输，600k/s，搞不懂公司内部的网络怎么做的
<eexp> 主席走了。我们以后还继承主席的称呼不。
<adam8157> roylez: 这么慢
<maivel> ibodi: 基于ubuntu的 没啥区别 Linux Deepin 集成 Broadcom 无线网卡驱动程序，此网卡是 Mac 电脑上极为常用的。
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，公司的IT operation真是吃屎的
<ibodi> 郁闷2： 买个 kindle 中文书名显示不了。中文图书翻页好像不准确。
<ibodi> 字体也不好看。
<eexp> 骂it啊。支持。 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: notes 33000个文件，10分钟才传了 300 个
<eexp> 也骂下notes嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 听说你废了?
<eexp> 。
<roylez> adam8157: 几乎是
<adam8157> ibodi: kindle哪一款?
<bsidb> 按理说Ubuntu对Mac机的驱动应该支持会好一点吧，也有不少老外用Mac装Ubuntu的说
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了 好了没
<ibodi> adam8157: kindle 3 keyboard
<roylez> adam8157: 没，磕了点药
<adam8157> ibodi: 改locale和字体的教程一大堆
<eexp> 啥地方废了？
<maivel> ibodi: 用多看
<ibodi> adam8157: 原来想买 $79 那个的，但是 keyboard 的确功能多些。其实很好的。就是中文书名显示不了，翻页不准确，中文字体没有汉王好看。
<ofan_> 买平板
<jinleileiking> 哪个平板看pdf效果好啊
<ofan_> 10寸的看pdf不输kindle
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: ipad
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: 太贵
<knownbad> ibodi: 你还是没给 lspci?
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: WebOS
<eexp> 带视频的pdf，不知道会搞死你们的kindle不。
<jinleileiking> 没便宜点的解决方案
<knownbad> 算了回家去。
<ibodi> knownbad: 啊？对不起，没有注意到。==
<eexp> kno.
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: 哪个机型，多少钱
<ofan_> 买2手的
<ofan_> 傻蛋才看带视频的
<eexp> ibodi: 他是用其他系统的眼光，在看你的系统。用处不大的。
<eexp> ibodi: 你直接上11.10吧。
<eexp> ofan_: 体现技术的探讨，知道不。
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: 忘了，HP那个
<ibodi> knownbad: 我的问题，数据，跟这个家伙一模一样：http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ubuntu-10-04-lts-in-laptop-acer-aspire-5750g-does-not-see-wired-internet-903890/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: [SOLVED] Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in laptop Acer Aspire 5750G does not see wired internet
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午快餐不
<ofan_> 不过双核的波flash无鸭梨
<eexp> flash算啥
<eexp> Pdf那种复杂的架构里面，嵌入视频，才是考验。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 误删了 ~/notes ，现在又在对拷，600k
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 渣速度
<eexp> 把蛋蛋的 kindle 直接卡死。多好。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的无线网卡有时候用的 11M，有时候又是54M，你知道怎么强制使用54M模式吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道
<eexp> man iwconfig
<ibodi> knownbad: 这个： http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/acer-aspire-5750g-not-seeing-wireless-network-card-or-wired-adapter-910961/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: Acer Aspire 5750g not seeing wireless network card or wired adapter
<eexp> 只是，你可能会断线，不自动适应的话
<ypsjd> 33000个文件，为啥不压缩后再copy，再解压缩，这样速度会快很多
<eexp> ibodi: 你搜索下11.10的情况，通常版本升级，最大的理由，就是驱动。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 换上54M了，还是只有渣速度
<ibodi> eexp: 因为11.10 干脆死机。所以才弄10.04
<eexp> ypsjd: 应该dump|restore
<eexp> 开nc
<eexp> ibodi: o
<^YinHang> :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 只拷完了1000个文件，但是fetchnotes居然已经收到新邮件了。可见剩下的32000个文件全是酱油用的
<ypsjd> 碎文件对拷速度肯定慢
<roylez> ypsjd: 很多都是十几M的，也没见速度上去
<ypsjd> MeaCulpa, 强制不了，和信号强度有关
<roylez> ypsjd: 瞎说
<eexp> 18m，咋不配置esata接口
<ypsjd> roylez, ?
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 去
<ibodi> maivel: 我用 mint12 跟 u11.10 卡在同一个地方，估计 deepin 也是一样的。
<roylez> eexp: 用外置盘的是土人
<eexp> notes这样看家的东西，应该flash刻录好。当游戏主板那样。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<eexp> 你才土，你知道esata的速度不。
<ypsjd> roylez, 我试过在两台rhel服务器之间scp传输文件，几万个文件，压缩前和压缩后的速度不在一个数量及上
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听说 Felix 元旦在加班， inotes level 3 support，不知道他加的神马班
<eexp> 土18m
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他是HK那边notes support?
<eexp> ypsjd: scp不能做速度比较的。nc才可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: inotes support
<eexp> 开一个nc，就像水管子一样。直通。
<ibodi> ubuntu.com/download 那个11.10 会不会也常常更新的？过几天下载了说不定能装上，有可能不 ？
<eexp> ibodi: 别迷信突变。
<eexp> 不过， ypsjd都可以。你可以多问问。
<ibodi> eexp: 我只是问问常识问题。也就是说那个 download ..iso 到 12.04 之前都是一样的？
<eexp> 10.04.3
<eexp> 发行版本要发布的时候，应该有每日的版本。叫night啥的那种。 ibodi
<eexp> 每天编译更新的
<eexp> 每天晚上，出一个
<metbsd> nightmare
<eexp> 那是quake
<ibodi> 呵呵。每天早上出太阳！
<ypsjd> 你可以去upgrade呀
<ibodi> 没有办法安装11.10，您让谁去更新呢？
<ibodi> 电脑是空白的呢
<ypsjd> 10.04也装不上？
<eexp> 11.10，估计是你的显卡弱了？
<ibodi> 10.04 装了。没有上网的东西
<ypsjd> 我还是喜欢10.04的
<ibodi> nvida 520M
<ypsjd> 有线网卡也驱动不了？
<eexp> 10.04是好多了。
<eexp> 他不是就broadcom嘛。和你一样。
<luguanNO1> 我现在用的也是10.04
<ibodi> ypsjd: 终于wired OK 了
<metbsd> 现在主流都是540m
<ibodi> ypsjd: no wireless
<ypsjd> 我的无线用的是ubuntu的驱动中心的驱动
<ypsjd> 你的本本的官方网站有没有linux下的驱动
<ibodi> ypsjd: 还记得怎么弄的吗？
<ibodi> ypsjd: wireless linux driver 没有找到。
<ypsjd> 我的超级简单，有线网卡安装完就自己驱动了，无线的驱动用的是系统管理--硬件驱动 直接就驱动了
<ypsjd> 实在不行的话就用win下的驱动，有个工具可以用win下的驱动的，叫啥来着忘记了
<ypsjd> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=202388
<kk> ypsjd ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在Ubuntu里使用Windows的无线网卡驱动程序
<ypsjd> 看下这个帖子
<ibodi> ypsjd: 你的电脑是什么？我的：acer aspire 5750G 数据跟这个一样：http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/acer-aspire-5750g-not-seeing-wireless-network-card-or-wired-adapter-910961/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: Acer Aspire 5750g not seeing wireless network card or wired adapter
<eexp> ibodi: sudo  lshw -class network -short
<ypsjd> 我的是HP的4321
<ypsjd> 我家里的dell本本就是用win下的驱动弄的
<ibodi> ypsjd: 稍等。。
<eexp> ndiswrapper
<LOL_> android又中木马了，杀毒软件都监测不出来
<LOL_> 纠结呀
<LOL_> 真想把它扔了，
<eexp> 你咋知道有木马
<ypsjd> LOL_, 扔吧，换新的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何解包System.img.ext4文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359789 最近拿到了一个包，里面的文件都是system.img.ext4这种格式，在windows下无法使用现有工具来解包 于是就安装了ubuntu11.10，但是发现在Ubuntu下使用mount命令会报错 命令：mount -t ext4 -o loop system.img.ext4 /sys 错误：wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on  …
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/yvZt2
<LOL_> eexp: 它
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Zero fucks given.. - Imgur
<LOL_> eexp: 自动后台下载软件
<LOL_> eexp: 这不是中木马了吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 病好了? 还上班
<eexp> 那只是应用内流氓一下嘛
<eexp> 国产软件，这正常的
<ibodi> 哟！我那个10.04 现在老是在tty1 怎么弄到 gui 下来 ？
<eexp> c-a-f7
<eexp> f8
<eexp> f9
<roylez> adam8157: 没好。上班刷新闻
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/zKKBD.png
<LOL_> eexp: 我在download文件夹里还发现了一些它将要下载的软件图标
<eexp> 那这还不算流氓。否则不会使用download目录。
<eexp> 建立隐藏目录，不更容易嘛
<roylez> eexp: http://imgur.com/JxFM2
<kk> roylez,啥网址y My son was having a rough night. - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Wz1NU.jpg
<LOL_> eexp: 更操蛋的是，它后台下载了一个什么盛大的切客客户端，然后我就收到了盛大发过来的短信，说我的手机号已经注册了他们的网络，密码都给我发过来了，这还不流氓，连密码都不让俺设
<roylez> cfy: http://imgur.com/zdXAi
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Oh hai there... - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/OUxK7.jpg
<eexp> 这还通知了你。不流氓了。在国内，这算好了嘛。 lol
<LOL_> eexp: ，，，
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/Y0DGK
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Well played. - Imgur
<roylez> huntxu: http://imgur.com/Y0DGK
<ibodi> eexp:
<ibodi> . /0/100/1c/0        eth0         network        NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet
<ibodi> . /0/100/1c.1/0                   network        Broadcom Corporation
<eexp> 全bcm的。wlan0没驱动
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 下的samba http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359790 本人菜鸟一颗 尝试用samba连接朋友的windows系统终端 可是在安装了ubuntu软件中心的samba后 根目录下的etc下的samba目录有了 但是samba目录下察看却没有任何文件 显示该目录为空 就更别说要配置的smb.conf文件了 请问 这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fl …
<eexp> 去试试 ndiswrapper
<LOL_> eexp: 在机锋网下了个re管理器，dr.web没扫描出来有木马，安全管家扫描出来有木马，这次倒好，都扫描不出来有木马，360也扫描不出来，昨天晚上又莫名其妙的后台下载了一个盛大切客客户端，流量又没了
<ibodi> eexp: 请你说详细点。 sudo ndiswrapper ?
<eexp> ibodi: 搜索吧。
<eexp> LOL_: 你删除不就得了。罗嗦这么久
<LOL_> eexp: 玩
<LOL_> eexp: 关键它自动下载软件，都不知是怎么回事，删啥
<eexp> LOL_: 你知足吧。想当年，破马做java游戏，一次性给你下载50个应用，分1年，定期更新。
<eexp> :D
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<LOL_> ，，，
<eexp> 破马羞愧了。
<eexp> 别叫他
<LOL_> palomino|working: 你真狠，没人性呀
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs LOL_ around a bit with a large trout
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs eexp around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<kk> palomino|working:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<eexp> 啊。破马恼怒了
<ypsjd> 至少你还有知情权
<ibodi> eexp: 安装好了。但是不知道装到哪里了，系统自动安装的。
<LOL_> eexp: 怎么解决呀？不知删哪个呀
<ibodi> eexp: 然后怎么弄？
<roylez> palomino|working: ....
<eexp> ibodi: 那只是软件，用这软件，加载win的无线驱动。搜索
<ypsjd> ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 我想给irssi装个 bitchit 插件来骂你
<palomino|working> .....
<eexp> LOL_: 看着名字不顺眼的，就删除嘛。这自己的经验
<palomino|working> 还有骂人用的插件阿
<roylez> palomino|working: 必须的
<eexp> roylez: perl的嘛。自己写
<roylez> eexp: e老perl 6好使么？
<LOL_> eexp: baidu map sdk都给我自动下了，，，
<eexp> 你才到perl6
<roylez> eexp: 您一辈子都用 perl 5.10了？
<eexp> LOL_: ... 这2个，不流氓丫
<eexp> roylez: 你觉得呢？
<eexp> 稳定，多好。啥都够用。
<ibodi> eexp: 哦。迟了。windows 已经被我格式化了。
<roylez> eexp: 我觉得你还是好好修炼签名的技术得了
<eexp> ibodi: 驱动，到处可以下。win的。
<ibodi> 哦
<eexp> roylez: 那你也别带尾巴了。
<LOL_> eexp: 还有盛大的手机切客和当当网
<eexp> LOL_: 这样的，才像。删除吧。
<eexp> 利益链条的软件
<ibodi> eexp: 我在阅读这个，是不是：https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<roylez> eexp: 神谕不好琢磨啊
<LOL_> eexp: 它自动下载，我流量耗不起
<eexp> ibodi: 应该是
<eexp> LOL_: 包月嘛
<ibodi> eexp: 看来神要吧人弄成超人。哈
<eexp> roylez: 你说的签名，是啥呢
<eexp> ibodi: 啥就超人了。没见这里好多贱兔，他们折腾得更蛋疼。
<LOL_> eexp: ，，，一百兆流量已经被它们折腾了十几兆，玩不起呀
<eexp> 你这折腾点点而已
<eexp> LOL_: 自找的。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你来知道 ibodi
<eexp> 指导
<roylez> eexp: 老板天天干的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ? 没空
<eexp> 这签名。那不多
<eexp> MeaCulpa:  ibo
<eexp> MeaCulpa:  ibodi 觉得他折腾太多了。你教育下他，用贱兔。
<LOL_> eexp: 用别人的软件也算犯贱，总不能我自己写吧，，，难道为玩android我就得去学
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 在马
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: Gentoo新年出了个新的live DVD, 你来做小白鼠吧
<LOL_> eexp: å­¦java
<eexp> 自己没分辨是非的能力？ LOL_
<palomino|working> 能不自己写。。。尽量不自己写。。。 , LOL_
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> palomino|working: 蹦一个
<eexp> 软件，看到破马这样的签名的，直接删除就是。  LOL_
 * palomino|working 踩踏 roylez 
 * roylez 开始google bitchit
<eexp> palomino|working: 你现在又在祸害啥系统啊
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> os[palomino@xubuntu, Linux 3.0.0-14-generic x86_64]
<eexp> 不是这。
<LOL_> eexp: 除了一些找不到官网的软件，其它的软件还都是在国内知名网站上下的，
<eexp> 不搞 java了？
<palomino|working> mac没开机 , eexp
<eexp> LOL_: 你笨蛋哦。不会使用电子市场的啊。还下载。
<eexp> 下载的，没验证的
<eexp> palomino|working: 你就是有钱人。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 何以见得。。。
<eexp> 以前的强机，不都是你显摆的嘛。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
<LOL_> eexp: moto 没自带市场，你当我不想用市场呀，关键太没带呀
<eexp> 水果机，老子有钱，买了不开机。这不是有钱人嘛
<roylez> palomino|working: 脚本不好使，nnnd
<palomino|working> -_-
<eexp> LOL_: 安装嘛
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<LOL_> eexp: 不支持2.1
<eexp> 这应该哪个版本都有。
<eexp> 你咋2.1
<eexp> 1.6 2.2 2.3都常见些
<palomino|working> 不是我买的哦- - , eexp
<palomino|working> 我为了省这个钱，折腾了好久黑苹果 , eexp
<LOL_> eexp: 嗯，就是2.1
<eexp> palomino|working: 小秘买的？
<palomino|working> 后来boss说：别tm浪费时间了，赶紧买一个去！ , eexp
<eexp> palomino|working: ...
<eexp> ~~
<eexp> 原来又去祸害苹果了
<LOL_> eexp: 想刷机，找不到rom
<eexp> LOL_: 找电子市场吧。总有适合的。
<eexp> 这不可能找不到吧。
<LOL_> eexp: 嗯
<cfy> eexp: ee
<cfy> roylez: ll
<fivesheep> palomino|working: imac孩子盒子里?
<palomino|working> 在桌上了 , fivesheep
<cfy> 怎么没人了。。。。
<ibodi> eexp:  我看那么长的 wiki 还是觉得去搞跟网线比较简单了。对不起哈。实在。。。
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 屏幕小了点. lol
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 发现core i5转音频速度比以前core2快很多
<eexp> cfy:
<eexp> ibodi: 怎么方便，怎么来嘛。这正常。
<palomino|working> 可不 , fivesheep
<eexp> 额。都水果了？
<ibodi> eexp: 其实我就喜欢 ubuntu 默认的。如果默认我不喜欢，我可以迁就。但是从昨天到今天我也不知道装了多少了，已经不怎么喜欢了。
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 好的。今天晚上我去白鼠一下。反正能上网就可以。
<ibodi> 到12.04 再回来。
<LOL_> eexp: moto的机子能刷htc的rom吗？
<eexp> ibodi: 你可以更 MeaCulpa 搞贱兔
<eexp> LOL_: 不知道。去找论坛，看帖子吧。
<ibodi> eexp: 其实我以前一个C++老是成功地吧我给弄成超人，我每次有问题老问，而他总是一问三不回答，吧我给逼成了。哈
<LOL_> eexp: 您可是神啊！！！
<eexp> 你邮寄你的moto过来，我负责给你刷了。 LOL_
<ibodi> eexp: 我在以后的日子里，的确很感激他的教学方式。
<eexp> ibodi: c++，那也是非人道的东西。
 * kingbo 早!
<LOL_> eexp: ，，，把你的地址暴露出来吧，我给你邮寄过去
<eexp> LOL_: 我有邮政邮箱。不会暴露地址的。
<ibodi> eexp: C++ 不必去讨论了，我是学到了编程的逻辑。这种东西可以用到穿衣吃饭上。好笑，没有弄到安装 ubuntu 11.10 那所是我个人问题了哈
<LOL_> eexp: 地址是啥？我给你寄过去
<cfy> eexp: 会刷？
<cfy> eexp: 刷来干啥？装啥呢
<cfy> eexp: ee版0.0.1系统 :D
<eexp> LOL_: 10053邮政邮箱。你直接邮寄
<cfy> LOL_: 你还真邮寄啊
<eexp> cfy: 没moto的机器嘛。
<cfy> ee会望里面塞芯片的。。。
<cfy> 传感器
<cfy> 然后，你就没隐私了
<cfy> 硬件级别的
 * cfy lol
<eexp> 我会拆传感器。这在行
<cfy> .....
<LOL_> cfy: 把我们的一切内裤都暴露给神吧
<cfy> LOL_: - -!
<eexp> 陀螺仪的芯片。我喜欢
<cfy> eexp: 那去拆ip的
<eexp> ip是啥
<LOL_> iphone
<eexp> iphone?
<eexp> moto的，应该高级，也带了
<LOL_> eexp: 带啥
<eexp> LOL_: 就这芯片碍事，拆了，肯定可以刷rom
<LOL_> eexp: 啥芯片
<eexp> 说了白说。
<LOL_> eexp: 哦
<eexp> 陀螺仪的功能，你的机器带了没
<eexp> 定位的
<eexp> 这没驱动，所以要拆了，才可以刷机
<eexp> 赶紧邮寄
 * adam8157 擦 wiki的gpl条目是reset的
<LOL_> eexp: 那个gps定位的？
<eexp> 检测经纬度和水平方向的。
<eexp> 和gps本身的芯片，不是一起的
<huntxu> adam8157: 無翻牆，不上網
<Bindiry> 我还真不少啊
<LOL_> eexp: 手机比较低级，好像没带
<LOL_> 垃圾机子真让人纠结呀
<eexp> http://www.hiapk.com/
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: 安卓网-中国最大Android手机垂直门户
<eexp> 自己去找机型
<LOL_> eexp: 嗯
<cfy> 垂直门户。。。。
<eexp> http://bbs.hiapk.com/
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: 安卓论坛 安卓论坛-中国最大Android手机交流社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<LOL_> eexp: xt300
<eexp> 看bbs
<cfy> 问题找神
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本Bad substitution错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359795 Code:   1 #! /usr/bin/bash                                                                                                                                                                                                     …
<cfy> eexp: 神，你又有活干了，
<cfy> 看上面
<LOL_> 嗯
<eexp> 啥。那个，我早回复过了的
<cfy> eexp: 你真的没事干啊。。。
<caoxiaomin> 朋友们GNOME3主题我把文件夹复制到/usr/share/gnome-shell下了为什么还不能用呢。
<eexp> cfy: 给一个片子吧
<cfy> 有问题找神
<cfy> eexp: ...你想要啥片
<eexp> g3的，不知道
<eexp> 惊险，或者搞笑的
<cfy> 我去google打不开。。。
<caoxiaomin> 都是看黄片的吗
<cfy> eexp: 爱情动作片呢？
<eexp> caoxiaomin: 你小看这房间了。这里有破马，几千部都有。
<ypsjd> <dbazuin_> Plus i heard a lot about it lately
<ypsjd> * jostick (~kvirc@s15442447.onlinehome-server.info) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> * Axlin 已结束 (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<ypsjd> <dbazuin_> My compliment to you all you a relaxed bunch here love that
<ypsjd> <Guisepe> hello
<ypsjd> * ddsr (~daniel@c-76-30-120-60.hsd1.tx.comcast.net) 加入了 #ubuntu
<cfy> eexp: 据说日本年产万部
<kk> ypsjd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ypsjd> * DrPenguin 已结束 (Quit: Leaving.)
<ypsjd> * Tux 已结束 (Quit: Leaving)
<ypsjd> <Guisepe> aircrack ubuntu 11.10 instaling
<ypsjd> * Darknife (~Darknife@190.112.165.227) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> <lake> How can I list all installed packages?
<ypsjd> * john1987 (~john@79.118.178.3) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> * istana (~istana@subs01-10-64-14.three.co.id) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> <Church> dpkg --list
<eexp> ooops
<ypsjd> * istana (~istana@subs01-10-64-14.three.co.id) 离开了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> * atvr (8ea7b576@gateway/web/freenode/ip.142.167.181.118) 加入了 #ubuntu
<caoxiaomin> 找个女人干到行了看啥黄片
<ypsjd> <atvr> Stanley00: hey, now ive been able to instal it, but i cant boot lol i need to put back the nomodeset command but i dont know how
<cfy> 赶紧ignore
<ypsjd> * eFfeM (~frans@a2038.upc-a.chello.nl) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> * john1987 已结束 (Client Quit)
<ypsjd> <Church> atvr: at bootloader go to entry of os, type 'e', edit booting line with adding needed options
<ypsjd> * jelatta 已结束 (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<ypsjd> <Stanley00> atvr: dose it show up a menu to choose OS when you power up your PC?
<ypsjd> <eFfeM> hi, anyone an idea on how to install ruby-sinatra on ubuntu 11.10? It fails because it cannot meet a dependency on ruby-rack (known issue, ubuntu Bug #843734   ) ; seems the package in 11.10 is called libruby-rack
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 843734 in ruby-sinatra (Ubuntu) "dependency problem, does not install" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843734
<ypsjd> <ubottu> Ubuntu bug 843734 in ruby-sinatra (Ubuntu) "dependency problem, does not install" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843734
<eexp> 完蛋了
<ypsjd> * necreo 已结束 (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<ypsjd> <atvr> Stanley00: yes, and i have tryed pressing shift while boot to enter the grub menu
<ypsjd> <atvr> Stanley00: i have pressed e to edit the command line
<cfy> 把lubotu2也ignore下
<ypsjd> * gdc (~marius@188.25.242.167) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> * Syria (~ibrahim@82.137.205.38) 加入了 #ubuntu
<ypsjd> <atvr> Stanley00: and i think a have to replace something but i dont now what
<ypsjd> * gdc (~mar
<ypsjd> 悲剧了
<eexp> cfy: 那bot，是我带来的。
<cfy> eexp: ....
<adam8157> ypsjd: 刷完了?
<eexp> 官方的
<cfy> eexp: ...。。。
<eexp> adam8157: 继续踢？ lol
<ypsjd> 。。。。。。。。
<cfy> 刷吧，反正我igonre了
<ypsjd> 踢啥踢，ctrl+v多了个回车
<eexp> 破kk，居然怕 ypsjd。没封住
<eexp> ypsjd: 笨，开玩笑的拉
<ypsjd> 我想折腾黑苹果，无线居然全球无解
<LOL_> eexp: 悲催的是没xt300这个板块
<eexp> LOL_: 附近的有嘛。xt3xx
<LOL_> eexp: 连个rom都让我找不到，官方的rom都在哪下呀？
<eexp> 官方，才不让你刷rom呢。htc说放权限，还可以等。 moto的，估计死了
<LOL_> eexp: 有xt316,xt300能刷316的？
<cfy> eexp: æ­» htc
<cfy> eexp: 放权限放到现在。。。
<eexp> 自己进去看嘛。或者搜索xt300.
<eexp> cfy: 自己搞，一样有权限。只是官方放开，更好
<LOL_> 搜索又是需要会员制
<eexp> 我帮你搜索下
<cfy> eexp: 是啊。可是放得也太慢了
<cfy> eexp: 我当初买htc,就是它的ceo说要放。。。结果放到现在。。
<eexp> 	
<eexp> xt300的cpu被锁在了480？怎么解锁啊？？？ 	Moto Android/交流/讨论	429602004@qq.com
<eexp> 2011-12-22 	
<eexp> MOTo XT300为什么安装软件时出现为了安全起见手机设为阻止安装非信任来源的应用程 	Moto Android
<cfy>  ...
<cfy> +q ee
<cfy> lol
<eexp> 1 2  3 4 5 6 7 8 下一页
<eexp> LOL_: 有蛮多的。
<LOL_> eexp: 啥，满多的？
<cfy> ...
<LOL_> eexp: 帖子？
<cfy> eexp: 帮我刷下手机？
<cfy> eexp: htc g1[
<cfy> eexp: htc g10
<eexp> 关于xt300的啊。 LOL_ 你语文理解有问题。
<eexp> cfy: 你居然g10
<eexp> 有钱嘛
<cfy> eexp: ....
<LOL_> eexp: 逻辑一直有缺陷，见谅
<eexp> 我买g10的时候，没货。
<LOL_> cfy: desire hd？
<cfy> eexp: 现在便宜
<cfy> LOL_: yeah
<eexp> LOL_: 有超过8页的xt300的帖子。你可以去注册了。问问题了。
<LOL_> cfy: 我一同学用的就是它
<LOL_> eexp: 嗯
<LOL_> cfy: 国内有desire z吗？
<eexp> cfy: g10，记得就开机飞快的了？
<cfy> LOL_: don't know
<cfy> eexp: 哪有飞快哦。
<eexp> 额。那幸好没买
<cfy> eexp: 自带存储大。1G
<cfy> eexp: ...
<eexp> g11，飞快
<cfy> eexp: 飞快。。。。定义飞快。。。
<cfy> 1s 2s 4s 8s 16s 32s 64s 128s?
<eexp> 开机，7，8秒桌面完成
<eexp> 说不定，还不要
<cfy> eexp: 不完全关机。。
<cfy> eexp: 开机2s....
<cfy> 我去。。。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/LvWjK.jpg
<cfy> 作弊的
<eexp> 就那啥新技术。
<eexp> 也不叫作弊。
<cfy> eexp: 嗯。你有么
<eexp> 断电了啊
<eexp> 有一台
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/q10qS.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 这主席？
<cfy> roylez: 好这么快？
<roylez> cfy: 没好
<cfy> roylez: 找神
<eexp> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-1/
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Alpha 1
<eexp> Precise Pangolin 这啥哦
<roylez> eexp: 神治愈我吧
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/XKy5i.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 发现没看懂。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: facebook神人 http://imgur.com/a/F4rXt
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<eexp> 试了一下feersum，徹底震惊了。效率惊人呀，而且是支持EV的。爽啊！ cfy 这啥
<cfy> eexp: ..
<cfy> eexp: ev是啥。。。
<LOL_> 电信的网络？
<roylez> eexp: http://imgur.com/a/af4mg
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Do It Like A Boss! - Imgur
<cfy> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy: 这个说得太对了 http://i.imgur.com/k629l.png
<cfy> roylez: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在属性中显示新的用户组？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359799 我在系统中添加了新的用户组“hao123"，并为它分配了用户，但是我在文件”属性“的”群组“列表中并没有找到它，有什么解决办法？！ 另外，我想把某个文件夹下的所有的文件与文件夹的群组更改为”hao123"并为“hao123"添加创建与 …
<huntxu> roylez: 主席，疼豬不在
<huntxu> roylez: 我過年要去天津坐飛機回廣州了 = =
<huntxu> roylez: 又便宜了200塊...
<CyrusYzGTt> 这里有谁用 N卡，，推荐用 295.09驱动
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 我的n卡被人拿走了...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马～
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ .. 可悲，，
<cfy> eexp: 破网站
<cfy> eexp: http://www.entontech.com/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 湖南银通科技责任有限公司
<cfy> eexp: 2、能熟练运用C\C++\perl等语言编程、数据库，能熟练运用网络接口编程等；
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 & CyrusYzGTt 
<eexp> cfy: 那是破人做的。
<eexp> 我看都不看
 * CyrusYzGTt 逆襲 momo  palomino|working 
<adam8157> cfy: 电子书做好没
<cfy> eexp: ...
<cfy> eexp: 我的工作经验不够。。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 没。
<adam8157> cfy: 别害怕
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<eexp> cfy: 94 经验不够的，可以去找蛋蛋。
<cfy> eexp: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 升级成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359801 除了重装了显卡驱动，没有发现别的不行，到现在为止 统计信息: 发表于 由 samsun185 — 2012-01-04 12:31
<cfy> eexp: 根本专业不对口。。。
<cfy> eexp: C..
<wzlxx> guile里有没有位操作？
<cfy> 位。。。
<cfy> 果断换common lisp
<wzlxx> 汗
<eexp> 龟了？
<eexp> cfy: 啥专业
<cfy> eexp: EE
<eexp> 睡觉
<cfy> eexp:  电子工程
<cfy> eexp: .....
<eexp> 那和我们对口嘛
<cfy> eexp: 我说去 adam8157那不对口。。。
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu11.10 可以把左侧的启动器移动到屏幕下方不？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359805 ubuntu11.10 可以把左侧的启动器移动到屏幕下方不？？就像mac一样那种？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 阿瓦aba — 2012-01-04 12:52
 * cfy 无聊
<adam8157> cfy: 好好学习
<adam8157> 天天向上
<adam8157> 哦弥陀佛
<sssssm> cfy: 你既然无聊，那就帮我找下moto xt300的rom吧
<cfy> adam8157: 你怎么也信佛了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 不信的
<cfy> sssssm: 还没无聊到这份上。。。
<roylez> cfy: 鄙视你
<cfy> roylez: 干嘛鄙视我
<sssssm> cfy: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<roylez> cfy: 鄙视只知道吃和拉的无聊人
<cfy> sssssm: 刷成了别的系统，然后想刷回来？
<roylez> cfy: 好歹你可以贴无聊图嘛
<cfy> roylez: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<sssssm> cfy: 恩
<cfy> roylez: 看书去。。。
<cfy> sssssm: 跟我以前一样无聊。。。
<cfy> 不过我找到了。。。然后。。。刷回来了。。
<sssssm> cfy: 你帮我找下吧，】
<cfy> sssssm: 没那么无聊。。。。。
<sssssm> cfy: 我能找到的资源不多
<sssssm> cfy: 。。。
<sssssm> cfy: 帮个忙
<cfy> sssssm: 我当时也好不容易找到个老版本，然后升了5，6次，才升级到最新。。。
<cfy> sssssm: ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A06-228-1NS.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<kk> roylez,啥网址y PowerSync 包尔星克(群加) Smart KM多功能资料对传线 1.2M UKM-212 - 新蛋中国
<sssssm> cfy: ...
<sssssm> cfy: 您就在找一次吧
<adam8157> roylez: 估计得用专门驱动
<cfy> roylez: 这个有点小霸气。。
<roylez> adam8157: 免驱
<roylez> adam8157: 我正在查是不是支持Linux
<cfy> roylez: 要装软件。。。
<cfy> roylez: 不管是Win7、VISTA、WinXP还是Win2k都能正确安装随设备软件“Smart KM Link”；
<cfy> roylez: 自带驱动，方便安装
<cfy> roylez: 缺点：
<cfy> 1、不能扩展，连接多台PC； 2、传输速度有提升的空间，可以采用usb3.0标准； 3、对于非window系统不支持；
<cfy> roylez: 别想了
<cfy> roylez: ，此款支持的系统为微软 2000 SP3 / Win XP / Vista / Win 7 (32-bit or 64-bit)，暂不支持MAC和Linux系统。
<cfy> roylez: 可以做一个去
<roylez> cfy: okay，你书看到哪一页了？
<cfy> roylez: 刚刚拿出来
<roylez> cfy: .
<sssssm> eexp: 神
<jyfl987> cfy: org-mode有啥作用？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 更换系统，60G资料怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359809 以前用ubuntu，后来因为文字处理和游戏的问题，换成win7。现在想换回去，可硬盘里有60G的各种资料。重装系统能保留这些资料吗？请高手指点迷津。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ydong08 — 2012-01-04 13:30
<cfy> jyfl987: 没啥特别的。就是个很霸气的mode
<roylez> adam8157: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Javascript PC Emulator
<jyfl987> cfy: 我怎么看介绍他的都是写todo的呢
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么个霸气法你说说看 我想了解下
<cfy> jyfl987: 还可以写别的吧。表格
<adam8157> roylez: 这个早就有了... qemu那个作者写的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我用的不多，你找个视频看看，最好
<jyfl987> cfy: 难道以前emacs不行么
<jyfl987> roylez: 你好孤陋阿 现在才发现jslinux
<cfy> jyfl987: 什么不行？不就是个mode么？
<cfy> roylez: 太老了吧。。。jslinux....
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你还说他这个 我想知道他有什么独特的地方
<cfy> jyfl987: 记录啊。记录各种东西吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 就这个阿 额
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 恩
<cfy> jyfl987: Org is a mode for keeping notes, maintaining TODO lists, and doing project planning with a fast and effective plain-text system.
<jyfl987> cfy: 真无趣
<jyfl987> cfy: 我还以为是写代码的
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<jyfl987> cfy: emacs能显示图么
<cfy> jyfl987: 可以。不过很鸡肋感觉。
<cfy> 只能显示。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 为何 既然能显示
<adam8157> roylez: 一堆事儿 但是不想做
<cfy> jyfl987: 因为我不会用，比如怎么内嵌在文字中。这种我不会。。。
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: +1
<jinleileiking> hi
<jinleileiking> hi @kk
<kk> jinleileiking, 好  ㍥ 
<jinleileiking> 有玩过vim和emacs都玩过的高手么
<jinleileiking> 最终选择了什么？
<cfy> jinleileiking: emacs高手都干正事去了。不来这里
<cfy> jinleileiking: vim高手有很多 比如 roylez  adam8157 eexp
<cfy> jinleileiking: 他们基本很无聊。没事干
 * cfy lol
<jinleileiking> ....
<jinleileiking> 我也是用vim的。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 因为用 vim 的太快把事情做完了。用 emacs的有做不完的事情
<cfy> roylez: ...........
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<cfy> Kandu: 玩会游戏去。。
<ALLEN88> 嘿
<ALLEN88> 大家好
<ALLEN88> 说句中国话
<kk> ALLEN88, 好  ㍥ 
<ALLEN88> NOBODY NOBODY
<maucat> 这里基本都是中国人
<ALLEN88> 哈哈，笑死我了，这些算是遗民吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :) 给力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Kim Kadashian 其实还是有点松弛的
<ALLEN88> 命令我都忘光了
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: 可见vim高手比较忙
<MeaCulpa> jinleileiking: emacs高手们则闲的都去干活了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.lgdb.org/games/popular
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Popular games | Linux game database
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: 这。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Linux底下原来可以玩星际的。完全不知道
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa: 不过我隐约觉得，emacs比vim好啊
<jinleileiking> vim 的多进程实在是蛋疼，
<jinleileiking> 并发。
<jinleileiking> 唉
<jinleileiking> 每次Ack都要等会
<jinleileiking> 无法解决啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xixi
<jyfl987> jinleileiking: 貌似emacs也有卡死的问题
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04“系统监视器”无响应并且影响使菜单颜色变成灰色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359811 昨天刚装的系统，以前用11.10感觉显卡不行，又换回10.04. 版本是 “ubuntu10.03.3-desktop-i386” 。 装好系统以后，就安装显卡驱动，我的是 ati hd 3200 显卡。然后安装 compiz config ,设置好 动画效果 ， 旋转立 …
<forfun> jyfl987, 的确有过……
<jinleileiking> jyfl987: 不是把...
<jinleileiking> 我想把KK踢了。
<jinleileiking> ls
<imtxc> 要是debian 也可以用ppa 就好了
<iCookie> thinkpad t510 I5 560m 的cpu 装32位还是64位的好
<knownbad> 装 DOS。
<jyfl987> forfun: 那天我用erc 他们就告诉我这个问题
<eexp> thinkpad 装B最好
<jyfl987> eexp: thinkpad那个好贵 要2w多
<forfun> jyfl987, 我用过erc，但现在用xchat
<eexp> 倒是不知道会上2w
<jinleileiking> irssi 多好啊
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨你又在折腾啥？
<forfun> jyfl987, emacs偶尔，很少……有没反应的情况
<forfun> jyfl987, 不是因为erc
<eexp> zhan: 给一个片子
<eexp> iCookie: 你又骗人钱了？
<eexp> 真这么贵的?
<jyfl987> forfun: 那是因为什么 我倒是希望有个以webkit做显示缓冲区的编辑器
<zhan> eexp: 骗子？
<forfun> jyfl987, 那就不知道了，深层次的原因估计得去hack emacs的源代码
<jyfl987> eexp: 有个10-11寸的 很贵 我本来以为是上网本 结果一看价格是最贵的
<eexp> zhan: 这是谁，你不知道？
<jyfl987> forfun: 那你是emacer还是vimer?
<eexp> bra兄啊
<zhan> 啥？
<forfun> jyfl987, 程序用emacs，配置文件用vi
<eexp> 人妖。记得了不。
<zhan> eexp: 那个泰国的
<eexp> 当然
<jyfl987> forfun: 呵呵 我想在emacs里用vi的编辑模式来写代码 碰到调试才用emacs那些特性
<jyfl987> 不过那天我看了下slime 感觉vim也可以办到
<forfun> jyfl987, 自找苦吃……
<forfun> jyfl987, 好好得用vi多好，非要在emacs里用vi模式
<jyfl987> forfun: vi没高亮 眼睛受不了
<forfun> jyfl987, 怎么可能没高亮
<jinleileiking> ....
<jinleileiking> vim没高亮。。。
<jyfl987> 但是他那个编辑模式确实又很爽 我试了试emacs那些 我小拇指本来就短 现在更难受了
<forfun> jyfl987, vi的语法高亮挺好的啊
<jyfl987> forfun: vi not vim
<zhan> vi ！＝ vim
<zhan> 额，我刚想说
<jyfl987> 你们这些个三脚猫阿
<forfun> jyfl987, 挑一个好好用呗，那么纠结干什么
<eexp> 小拇指本来就短
<zhan> 阿姨的小拇指估计特长
<eexp> 你全是拇指
<jyfl987> 我小拇指确实短 又有指甲 很难不移动手掌去按ctrl
<forfun> 用哪个编辑器和小拇指长短完全没关系，只是习惯……
<jyfl987> 毛
<zhan> 。。。
<jyfl987> 打cs我都只好用手掌按ctrl
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 一个很诡异的gnome-mplayer问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359812 又捣鼓了一番Ubuntu11.10，发现用着还行，就是播放器不让人省心，无奈换成了gnome-mplayer。刚开始还用得好好的，今天出现了一个非常非常诡异的问题，我都不知道怎么形容。。。。 废话太多了，下面是正题。 开着播放列表点下一集，播 …
<jyfl987> 你就是不考虑实际瞎说
<zhan> 用手掌边缘小拇指的根部按 ctrl
<jyfl987> zhan: 对就是这样
<jyfl987> zhan: 看来你也小拇指不灵活 或者是有指甲
<zhan> 很不灵活
<jyfl987> 前几天我用emacs的时候 每次移动方便就很郁闷
<jyfl987> 方向
<jyfl987> x有没有现成的工具可以修改颜色的映射
<iCookie> eexp: 妖人.......
<iCookie> zhan: 小颤颤好久没见了
<iCookie> jyfl987: 在那里乱说 哪有那么贵  就是个学生极的价格
<yappy> mail 看信件标题时怎么翻页？
<zhan> iCookie: bra
 * iCookie 顺手脱下来套在zhan的头.....上
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<zhan> iCookie: 你个人妖
<jyfl987> iCookie: 2w还不贵？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10用了一段时间之后，开机启动变慢了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359815 ubuntu11.10用了一段时间之后，开机启动变慢了，如何解决啊？ubuntu怎样优化开机启动啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-01-04 14:39
<yappy> mail 如何翻页前几天知道的，又忘了。这记忆力越来越差了
<roylez> jyfl987: 第一次看见嫌自己小指头短的
<jyfl987> roylez: 没有嫌弃 只是客观描述自己的局限性
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 就好像你觉得自己jj短是嫌弃 你说自己的jj比别人的短 这个只是个客观描述而已
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 14:23 <        jyfl987 > 但是他那个编辑模式确实又很爽 我试了试emacs那些 我小拇指本来就短 现在更难受了
<roylez> jyfl987: 你这个是嫌弃
<jyfl987> roylez: 这是嫌弃么
 * zhan 看戏
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼君
<jyfl987> roylez: 我只是描述了客观上我的小拇指短给我带来的不爽地方嘛
<MeaCulpa> 我的小拇指不短，但无力...所以emacs也不行
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 无力...
<palomino|working> 小指需要按啥?
<MeaCulpa> 小拇指换枪可以
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马毫无压力，对不，大拇指就是小拇指
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 换枪，右移动(vi)
<palomino|working> - - , roylez
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 右手阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 按键盘要啥力量 你弹钢键盘阿
<roylez> 4
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 火箭炮将对手打飞，迫使敌人形成可预估的运动轨迹，换闪电枪持续攻击，最后换Shotgun结果他
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> rocket+railgun他还没死阿
<iCookie> jyfl987: 全新的高配也不过1w4k出头  我这是淘的展示机 才3k出头
<palomino|working> o...
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 换railgun是远程
<palomino|working> 闪电
<palomino|working> shaft
<roylez> palomino|working: 啥游戏？
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 距离近了还是LG靠谱
<yappy> 知道了，z
<palomino|working> 不会使那个 , MeaCulpa
<jyfl987> iCookie: 你讨的跟我看的有啥关系？ 我还有个买的柜台机才1k呢
<palomino|working> 我拿lg基本打不着人
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我等中国人那破ping, LG就是悲剧
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 一般我在日韩都是3xx ping, LG 左右快速扫描，不能跟踪
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你撸管当然打不着人了，最多打马的
<MeaCulpa> 中国连日本300ping,连美国350ping, GFW啊GFW你干的好事
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在Telebooth 玩游戏呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...................
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<pocoyo> 拜主席 拜大仙儿
<MeaCulpa> 穿越黄海要300 ping... 穿越太平洋只要50 ping..
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 太平洋水多嘛 比较快。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 纽约到上海的运费还比山东到上海便宜呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那倒是~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在太平洋的那头设个代理，一个来回只有100ping，还是不错的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: udp 走代理... 只有vpn了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为了游戏服务器写路由表显然是麻烦...全走vpn了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 麻烦，还是麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: alt_disk_copy之后起不来，怪事
<eexp> 近战，电锯灭了酷胖。多算。
<eexp> 来自德国Muenster University 大学的Stefan Schlatt 教授和其团队希望能够使用睾丸内提取的干细胞培养出真正的精子细胞。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1楼绿区门禁内无策说...
<MeaCulpa> s/策说/厕所
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vscsi也起不来了
<palomino|working> 我当年也是,上厕所还得打卡 , MeaCulpa
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...肯定我哪里弄错了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SMS起来以后进AIX看咯
<palomino|working> 每天去几趟厕所这么重要的数据都被公司给收集了 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 要和门禁外面的闲杂人等共用厕所...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vscsi的操作系统都没法进了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计得重装了
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的娃
<eexp> palomino|working: 要是尿液含有虫子，是不是也要销毁，不留痕迹。
<palomino|working> ..... , eexp
<MeaCulpa> 我上礼拜在RHEL想升hba firmware，研究了一下午，放弃了
<eexp> 特工部门啊。 palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Linux就是Option很多，没一个好用
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 最小的操作系统MenuetOS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359818 这个系统有人用么：？感觉蛮牛的，用汇编语言编写的，拥有体积小，运行速度快，占用资源少等特点 统计信息: 发表于 由 binker — 2012-01-04 15:01
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 重装去了，1个小时就好，唉
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: 同感。
<yappy> 能不能配置mailx 用w3m 来显示邮件？
<pocoyo> yappy: 这不找虐么？
<yappy> pocoyo: 此话怎讲？
<pocoyo> yappy: 看着多别扭啊。
<yappy> pocoyo: 你的意思是不再配置？那附件如何看呢
<pocoyo> yappy: 我不用 这个。。
<yappy> pocoyo: 你用mutt 还是什么
<eexp> 难道都是不用Xorg的牛？
<eexp> 疯牛
<zhan> 。。。
<eexp> pocoyo: 似乎有人叫你啥牛的。忘记了。
<pocoyo> eexp: 你才是。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 牛牛
<eexp> pocoyo: 那继续叫你蓝色药丸
<pocoyo> adam8157: jiong.
<pocoyo> 五笔不会打 jiong 啊。
<eexp> ORZ <-
<eexp> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻
<pocoyo> 囧
<pocoyo> eexp: 这都哪儿弄来的字符。。
<roylez> pocoyo: xterm没压力，看到的全是方框
<eexp> ⨃
<roylez> pocoyo: 一水的方框
<zhan> 。。。
<eexp> 口口吧
<zhan> 傻了吧， erc 表示压力不大
<huntxu> roylez: 除了疼猪还有谁在天津的...
<jinleileiking> terminator表示压力也不大
<jinleileiking> ..
<jinleileiking> 我在
<jinleileiking> 谁还在天津啊
<eexp> huntxu: 还有疼疼老婆嘛
<roylez> huntxu: tenzu他老婆，还有破马
<jinleileiking> 怎么可能有人在天津啊
<eexp> 。
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 你在天津?
<eexp> 忘记破马了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你在天津？
<palomino|working> 怎么?
<pocoyo> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/sTilS.png 还行。
<palomino|working> .......... , jinleileiking
 * CyrusYzGTt cuda出 4.1 rc2了
<roylez> palomino|working: 给我寄大麻花啊
<eexp> pocoyo: 不错，还色彩斑斓
<jinleileiking> palomino|working: ?
<huntxu> palomino|working: jinleileiking 我要知道北京南站坐高铁转机场大巴去天津机场要多久
<palomino|working> 我不知道 , huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: jinleileiking 还有年底春运高铁会不会都上不去 = =
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 我酸酸
<palomino|working> 我只能说坐高铁30多分钟 , huntxu
<jinleileiking> 酸酸
<palomino|working> 去机场多久就不知道了 , huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 这也是有用信息，高铁坐过？
<roylez> palomino|working: 你驮他去啊，千里马
<CyrusYzGTt> 𪜀𪜈𫜴𫜳𫜲𫜱𫜰𫜯𫜮𫜭𫜬𫜫
<jinleileiking> 你到天津东站
<jinleileiking> 还是难站
<jinleileiking> huntxu:
<palomino|working> 做过无数次了 , huntxu
<jinleileiking> 南
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell小程序每行加下注释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359820 刚大三，初学Linux，希望各位大大为下面两段程序每行加一下注释，方便看懂，谢谢。 第一个是一个函数，可以计算任意个正整数的和,如果输入错误就返回-1 #!/bin/bash # mysum sum=0; function mysum(){ while [ $# -ne 0 ] do if [ `echo $1 | grep "^[0-9][0-9]*$"` ] then sum= …
<palomino|working> 东站
<jinleileiking> 我好久不做高铁了
<CyrusYzGTt> 𫠝𫠜𫠛𫠚𫠘𫠙𫠗𫠖𫠕𫠔𫠓𫠒𫠑𫠐𫠏𫠎
<huntxu> jinleileiking: 高铁在哪我就在哪
<palomino|working> 北京南->天津东
<eexp> 做过？高铁上也做。 palomino|working
<jinleileiking> 东站到机场
<palomino|working> .... , eexp
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫 , eexp
<huntxu> palomino|working: 我担心年底会不会上不去车，或者检票需要很久？北京南没去过
<jinleileiking> 顺路的话40分钟
<palomino|working> 过年期间我不知... , huntxu
<jinleileiking> 堵车。。。。不知道
<jinleileiking> 1个半小时
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 年底很要命的
<huntxu> palomino|working: 平时检票需要多久？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-41
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 我有一次29回家？动车都没票了
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: CUDA Toolkit 4.1 | NVIDIA Developer Zone
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 做的其他车回天津。挤死我了
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 你早买票把
<palomino|working> 检票很快阿 , huntxu
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 我想能有多少人回天津。结果一堆人
<eexp> roylez: 你回老家不。
<jinleileiking> palomino|working: 你在哪个区？
<roylez> eexp: 回
<eexp> 又见春运盲流。
<palomino|working> 目前?和平
<roylez> eexp: ...............................................
<jinleileiking> palomino|working: 做啥的？
<palomino|working> 手机游戏啦
<zhan> 盲流是什么意思？
<eexp> roylez: 哦。
<huntxu> jinleileiking: palomino|working 年27，我预计2点半到的北京南站，不知道能不能赶到天津机场5点或者5点半的飞机
<palomino|working> 从天津站出站后，平时打车得等最少半小时 , huntxu
<jinleileiking> huntxu:
<palomino|working> 而且周围的出租都很阴险 , huntxu
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 不堵车没问题
<eexp> zhan: 像虫子排队一样，挤在一堆的。跟着前面的人移动的。
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 现在新开路封了，我也不知道怎么走了
<adam8157> huntxu: 又要飞哪里?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是用irssi的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: yep
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我又 connect了另外一个irc server 如何在join的时候指示是发往那个server呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: C-x
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在窗口1 C-x
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道了 怎么又用emacs按键
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呃...
<huntxu> palomino|working: 查到有机场快线半个小时一班，就是不知道人多不多
<FrankLv> [1:freenode (change with ^X)] 有提示的哈
<palomino|working> 估计少不了吧 , huntxu
<eexp> emacs的，会不会恨不得长6指。
<huntxu> adam8157: 飞广州，曲线救国
<huntxu> adam8157: 在计划过年回家的路线
<adam8157> huntxu: 成天飞
<huntxu> adam8157: 一下子就省了一半
<zhan> 恨不得是个章鱼
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 你要来 广府？？
<eexp> 。。鲇鱼
<jinleileiking> irc不能读取丢失的信息？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 不可能，你是 小鱼儿，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: huntxu 去 我不去
<jinleileiking> palomino|working: 你在和平干啥啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 一开始是北京到揭阳，来回全包3800
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 来 广府？？
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 亏你还vimer
<huntxu> adam8157: 后来是北京和广州，直接剩2600
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 丫的。劫持了他。
<adam8157> huntxu: 北京不是直接有去天津机场的大巴么
<huntxu> adam8157: 再后来想起来可以飞天津广州，直接剩下2000
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ,, huntxu 不是女的，，木有动力
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 我两天都在广州好不。。。
<eexp> 劫财也行嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 术业有专攻啊, 很多地方还是emacs的binding方便
<jinleileiking> 激情可以有
<jinleileiking> 基情
<huntxu> adam8157: 好象是有大巴，但是肯定没高铁转机场快线快吧，又要时间又要价钱
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ..
<eexp> 章鱼蛋蛋
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 360蛮牛的，居然超过了ie6
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 不过挺急的. 我上次回家差点堵在安检没上飞机
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看
<ypsjd> 丫的，又接管4台服务器，TMD,全是windows 2003 server
<CyrusYzGTt> Local Memory and Register Spilling <===这句话是什么意思？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可是vim的banding在这里有啥不方便的呢
<jyfl987> ypsjd: lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 看你的比重了, 编辑比重少的时候 vim的模式来回切换得不偿失
<huntxu> adam8157: 1号晚6点离开，昨晚10点回到北京 :D
<eexp> leader多好，比ctrl好多了。
<FrankLv> 我系统某sed 没有 -i 参数，修改文件是不是非要用中间文件转下？
<adam8157> huntxu: 有钱来来回回都是飞机
<huntxu> adam8157: 南航的晚餐比国航的午餐都差 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，难道你坐火车？
<adam8157> huntxu: 东方航空更差!!!
<roylez> huntxu: 你元旦3天假都回家了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 最后比较之下觉得以后还是选国航的好了
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 准备火车了, 买不到软卧或者下铺再飞机, 反正都是一分钱折扣也没有
<huntxu> roylez: 准确来说回了两天，而且是广州
<adam8157> huntxu: <-- 有米
<huntxu> adam8157: 我20号飞广州的有6折，28号回来的3折多
<roylez> huntxu: 看老婆去的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> Local Memory and Register Spilling 翻译如下：本地记忆和 注册 spilling
<huntxu> adam8157: 需要天津中转
<adam8157> huntxu: <-- 有米
<CyrusYzGTt> ... spilling意思不太懂
<huntxu> roylez: 显然
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的vim的tab之间切来切去 直接绑定 c-h 和 c-l
<roylez> adam8157: 同意
<adam8157> jyfl987: tn, tp
<huntxu> roylez: 我爸妈都不知道我闪回广州
<roylez> adam8157: 困死了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 麻烦 我那按键手都不用动
<CyrusYzGTt> Local Memory and Register Spilling 翻译如下：本地记忆和 注册溢出，。。。 是这样么，，
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 但是我的C-h C-l已经占用了 窗口跳转要用
<eexp> jyfl987: 那你也是章鱼了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的窗口跳转是走m-h m-l
<jyfl987> eexp: 你是乌贼
<zhan> eexp: 你是海怪
<eexp> 额。鲇鱼闷了这么久，终于反击了。
<zhan> eexp: 你个妖怪阿姨，脚比手多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<lotcor`> ......
<ypsjd> 啥vpn,多少钱
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox不动，强制关闭后无法重启firefox，咋办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359824 firefox不动，强制关闭后无法重启firefox，咋办 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng — 2012-01-04 16:03
<jiero> better late than never
<jiero> 讨厌。。。我就这么没用。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. better late than never 翻译。。 遲到好過沒到 ？？
<luguanNO1> fvwm真的很快么
<roylez> luguanNO1: 也就那样
<CyrusYzGTt> luguanNO1§ 你在拍 ee的 神屁？？
<luguanNO1> 什么是ee
<ofan> ypsjd: pptp,9rmb/m
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 没涨价？？ 现在都通货膨胀 434%了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你要就20/m
<lotcor`> ofan一个月能卖掉１个吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..我要 就 免费
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<luguanNO1> 我加过一个gtalk群里面有个ofan经常打广告卖vpn的没想到这里也有
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ofan> luguanNO1: 你谁啊
<luguanNO1> ofan:那群我好像退了，因为每次说话都提示超过人数
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 撸管No.1?
<ypsjd> 我现在用goagent看youtube挺流畅的
<luguanNO1> goagent是啥，有linux能用不
<ofan> gae有流量限制
<DaBao> 試玩了一下 linuxmint，感覺不錯，推薦
<iaxmps> 请教个问题在emacs中如何把空格换成换行符
<iaxmps> 能不能给个替换的正则
<ofan> :%s/\s/\n/g
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 人家说 emacs
<ofan> 我的vim就叫emacs
<zhan> 换行用 C-q C-j 表达就可以了 iaxmps， 其他的你要不会我就真不知道怎么说了
<ofan> zhan: 你是马甲？
<CyrusYzGTt> :%s/.*google\.com.*[\r\n]\+//gi
<CyrusYzGTt> :%s/.*google\.com.*[\r\n]\+//gi 我专用来修改 hosts的，是 <cjxgm> 教我的，可惜，不适用於f16的 vim
<iaxmps> zhan: 我有个文档全是数字，用空格格开的，我想导入excel中，想把空格换成换行。emacs不熟，才用。 －－
<ofan> 不熟就别用了
<iaxmps> 。。。。。。。
<iaxmps> 学不行啊。
<iaxmps> 有点急用，所以才问问，不急了，我慢慢查资料去了。
<iaxmps> 要是vim我也搞定了。
<ypsjd> goagent 我现在用着挺好的，用了4个ID,每天4G流量，够用了
<zhan> iaxmps: 干嘛非用 emacs 呢
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 你怎么配置的 goagent 我这里怎么看不成 youtube?
<pocoyo> tex 的数学公式 哪有什么好的全面的 实例没有？
<iaxmps> zhan: 机子上有这个。
<ypsjd> pocoyo, chromium浏览器加个插件就可以了
<zhan> pocoyo: texdoc mathmode
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 我用的firefox 也用的 goagent 不过看不了 youtube 原来还可以看看。
<pocoyo> zhan: 最好有中文说明的。
<pocoyo> zhan: 很多公式我都不会写。
<MeaCulpa> 热死了
<ypsjd> pocoyo, firefox也可以的，要配置autoproxy插件
<zhan> pocoyo: 有很多例子。 这个就是教公式怎么排的。里面的英文很简单的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 本本用arch需要装什么电源管理吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359825 rt，本本装arch时没有装acpi,Cpufrequtils之类，有必要装吗 貌似laptop-mode-tools现在可以不用，是这样吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 牵牛星 — 2012-01-04 16:14
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 困死了
<adam8157> roylez: 犯懒了一天, 刚才集中一小时把活儿干了
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅帽養閑人麽
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 新版的 cuda4.1 rc2 工具很强大，， 
<roylez> adam8157: 丫给我寄点脆脆鲨
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<ofan> 深夜无聊中
<zhan> 脆脆鲨是啥？
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼真土
<ofan> 脆脆鲨是啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我telebooth热死了
<adam8157> roylez: 吃脆脆鲨才土啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 家里带来个大号鼠标垫，操机爽
<roylez> adam8157: 多吃点，省了饭钱了
<ypsjd> 我都不用鼠标垫
<ofan> 我都不用鼠标
<roylez> MeaCulpa: fcstat fcs0 这个命令不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有这个命令？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过，渣的是 fcstat fscsi0 提示是ODM错误，这命令其实是读的odm
<MeaCulpa> 从咩有用过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我今天才查到的，比lsdev好看点
<pocoyo> zhan: 谢谢
<eexp> 整天脆脆鲨，小儿科嘛。
<roylez> eexp: 神只吃贡上的橘子和猪头，对么？
<jyfl987> 小浣熊又出新口味了 adam8157
<ofan> 方便面？
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/01/03/hamster_sub.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 无聊地球人：仓鼠动力微型潜艇[v]
<jyfl987> adam8157: 小浣熊脆脆鲨系列
<adam8157> roylez: 上班呢 给我发煎蛋 还是ideo的
<roylez> adam8157: 1000只仓鼠，估计可以做载人潜艇了
<roylez> adam8157: 你真渣。jandan就是上班看的啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 上班还是多看看果壳性情吧
<adam8157> roylez: IBM养闲人啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道神马果壳
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在哪个包里的...
<roylez> adam8157: 看jandan的中场休息就可以干工作了
<jyfl987> http://www.guokr.com/group/posts/30/  roylez
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 性 情小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 包？aix 6就有啊，5.3不知道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o
<roylez> jyfl987: 看这界面就烦了。直接按d
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<jyfl987> roylez: 额
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/RHUkC
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Mom took a picture of our pups today. - Imgur
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 小学生看看差不多
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • linux下编译不通过，windows下编译通过，但是结果错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359827 Code: #include <stdio.h> #define YEARS 5 #define MONTHS 12 int main(void) {     float rain_tot;         const float rain[YEARS][MONTHS]={       {4.3,4.3,4.3,3.2,2.0,2.0,1.2,0.5,3.5,4.3,5.3,5.6},       {8.5,8.2,1.2,1.6,2.4,0.0,0.2,0.9,0.3,1.4,5.2,7.3},       {9.1,8.5,6.7 …
<jyfl987> 18摸的比红毛的还闲 真可恶阿
<adam8157> roylez: 好不容易招到一个人, 结果是客户的员工... 被否决了
<mick`> ...
<mick`> 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> 没人。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • MSN用什么软件较好啊，要求能传文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359829 各位兄台ＭＳＮ都用什么软件啊？ 我用pidgin，别人传来文件我这边却没反应；用emesene能看到传来文件，点了勾却始终不开始下载。求个好用的ＭＳＮ软件，能传文件的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackiew — 2012-01-04 17:08
<foob> mick`: 怎么了
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 凄惨啊, 没人过来帮我忙啊
<jiero> 是我被踢了？
<DaBao> jiero 已结束 (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你又踢袋鼠
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> roylez: 我没有啊... cc jiero
<adam8157> roylez: 剩下一封邮件没写, 明天再说吧...
<snugglecat> 一般产生数据的， 数据习惯放哪个目录的
<snugglecat> 配置我放在 .config 下， 但数据和配置放一起貌似不大好
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！内核更新到3.2的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359833 编译完重启后，出错，信息为： Quote: mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/******* on /root failed: no such device 统计信息: 发表于 由 zkwlx — 2012-01-04 17:36
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你不去学习了？
<alvin_rxg> 刚起来
<Jagdwurst> ....
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 人家 snugglecat 都己经戒了通宵了...
<adam8157> kk: 为啥用com.cn 而不是org.cn?
<kk> adam8157, 因为你问我。  ㍩ 
<adam8157> ...
<mengfei> gimp视频教程集合 http://115.com/file/cl346jb2
<kk> mengfei,啥网址y gimp视频教程集合.7z网盘下载|115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘|网盘搜索|网盘下载-爱分享，云生活
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 一般产生数据的， 数据习惯放哪个目录的
<snugglecat> 配置我放在 .config 下， 但数据和配置放一起貌似不大好
<BluebirdShao> 有人研究android吗？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 又来个　18+ 的。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359839 不管你是不是 18岁都可以常识，因为你应该自由点 http://dl.katawa-shoujo.com/gold/%5B4ls ... z2.torrent 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2012-01-04 18:00
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: #android ?
<BluebirdShao> alvin_rxg: 开发的
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: #android-dev ?
<jiero> 18了。
<BluebirdShao> alvin_rxg: english, 5555...
<alvin_rxg> BluebirdShao: 这东西当然是要英文的呀，不然你咋跟上最新的技术呢？
<BluebirdShao> alvin_rxg: 恨死你
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 随便放呗，等人有意见了再改
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168046.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 惠普澳大利亚裁员180余人 每月节约3000万美元_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 你看 惠普这个员工有搞头 一个月16w美元
<jiero> 看看记录。似乎我掉线太多了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问改动windows下各硬盘的容量会否对ubuntu有影响? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359841 我想把windows下 C=15G, D=41G, E=41G, F=41G 改为 C=25G D=45G E=50G F=18G 然后等过完年后再将F=18G增加到ubuntu中去. 不知我此改动会不会影响到ubuntu系统的运行? 谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 DZC — 2012-01-04 18:19
<snugglecat> 松鼠走了， 刚去吃饭了
<jiero> gebjgd: 在干嘛？
<jiero> gebjgd: 来下载 http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/85641
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Download this free music album: Epic Soul Factory - Volume One | Jamendo - Jamendo
<jiero> roylez_ 主席好。我今天很郁闷。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 环境变量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359843 编译安装软件后，添加环境变量，root用户下运行export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:$HOME/local/lib，然后env，可以看到新添加的变量，过一会再env就看不到了，求助～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vastness — 2012-01-04 18:32
<snugglecat> jiero, 郁闷什么。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<snugglecat> jiero, 郁闷着主席??
<snugglecat> 主席是心理辅导员
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 郁闷么
<jiero> roylez_ 我因为吃而肚子疼。
<jiero> snugglecat: 对。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 郁闷么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 在看AV
<roylez_> jiero: 从袋子里面掏出来嘛
<soiamso> jiero: 去看acfun
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 别烦本尊
<snugglecat> 哦， 郁闷了着主席
<jiero> roylez_ 掏不出来才难受。
<jiero> soiamso: 没看过。
<jiero> roylez_ 别再丢我也acfun了，根本不播放的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 自己看 起码看完了是 6个小时
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你去看 http://www.guokr.com/post/77917/ 起码看完了是 6个小时
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【科普】进组请先看片子 - 性 情小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 以 56kb/s的网速计算
<soiamso> jiero: 那个 epic soul 特别？
<roylez_> jiero: 我看书去了
<snugglecat> jiero, 你真郁闷
<metbsd> 有人玩暗黑3吗
<maucat> 现在出了吗？
<maucat> 出了吧一／
<maucat> 出了吗？
<metbsd> 嗯
<metbsd> 在安装
<metbsd> 那时玩暗黑2都玩疯了
<maucat> amazon还没开始卖呢嘛
<metbsd> 试玩版
<metbsd> 暗黑3是我唯一买的游戏
<metbsd> 暗黑2
<maucat> 我当初也特别看玩暗黑2
<maucat> 档现在都还在呢
<maucat> 1.09B的
<metbsd> 我全部没了
<metbsd> 后面还有runeword
<maucat> 等出暗黑3了。买个正版
<soiamso> metbsd: 有dibolo 3 的正式版了？
<metbsd> beta
<maucat> 应该不会太贵吧100-200的样子吧
<metbsd> 挺贵的
<metbsd> rmb？
<maucat> 我估计吧
<soiamso> metbsd: 不会贵，都改模式了，一定要到战网玩，你到战网才收费
<maucat> 国产我买仙剑的时候是70块钱
<metbsd> 那不和2一样
<metbsd> 仙剑和d2哪个好玩
<maucat> 那还用说
<soiamso> 卖也是到 stream卖，不然都是国内出版商赚钱
<metbsd> 哪个好玩？
<maucat> metbsd: 这个要看个人爱好了
<maucat> metbsd: 不是一个风格的游戏
<Evanescence> 有人使用ImageMagick么? mogrify的-annotate选项怎么使用啊? 我 打了命令 $ mogrify -annotate 100,100 "Annotate
<soiamso> metbsd: 在什么地方买的暗黑？
<Evanescence> 有人使用ImageMagick么? mogrify的-annotate选项怎么使用啊? 我 打了命令 $ mogrify -annotate 100,100 "Annotate" INput.jpg 没有看到水印啊
<soiamso> Evanescence: 不是所有annotate  都是一个用法吗？
<metbsd> 加拿大
<Evanescence> soiamso: 怎么样的用法?
<soiamso> Evanescence: -annotate +100+100
<Evanescence> soiamso: 我试试
<soiamso> Evanescence: 右下角，左上对齐 100 100
<Evanescence> soiamso: 有了,
<Evanescence> soiamso: 左上角,右下对齐
<soiamso> Evanescence: 没有的吧
<Evanescence> soiamso: 有了, 左上角,右下对齐,把,改成+有了,两个+
<Evanescence> 就是你说的那种
<Evanescence> soiamso: thanks
<Evanescence> soiamso: 无法添加中文的水印,....
<soiamso> Evanescence: cairo and pango is your best friend, 或者你去修改imagemagick ,我鼓励后者
<Evanescence> soiamso: 不知道cairo和pango,也是像imagemagick一样的么?
<soiamso> Evanescence: 比imagemagick好用，如果会用的话，配合上 GD
<Evanescence> soiamso: 我搜索下是什么....
<Evanescence> soiamso: 我搜索了下,搞不动是啥... 你说详细点
<soiamso> Evanescence: 也就是自己编一个
<Evanescence> soiamso: 自己编什么?
<Evanescence> soiamso: 字体?
<soiamso> Evanescence:  一个加 anotate的软件
<Evanescence> soiamso: 额.... 我就是想写个小脚本,给所有图片家水印来着... 没必要那么麻烦吧...
<soiamso> Evanescence: 如果你不修改imagemagick 就别指望加中文了，也可以gimp手动，或gimp lisp
<Evanescence> 我找到一种方法了,貌似制定-font可以
<Evanescence> soiamso: http://www.ooso.net/archives/322
<kk> Evanescence,啥网址y 如何用imagemagick在图片上写中文 – 某人的栖息地
<soiamso> Evanescence: 试试
<zkwlx> 升级内核后，进入系统时出现 mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/******* on /root failed: no such device问题，如何解决，折腾一下午了:-(
<soiamso> zkwlx: 什么系统？
<zkwlx> Debian,升的3.2.0-rc7
<soiamso> zkwlx:  没有mount 到 / ?
<soiamso> zkwlx: 你有单独的 /boot 分区？
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..我想问问，，3.2内核是不是已经默认启用i915的节能模式
<soiamso> zkwlx: grub 引导 ？ 最好 贴上 grub
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 将quite去掉。。
<zkwlx> 没有单独弄，啊啊啊慢点发，我手机啊:)，是grub2引导的，稍等
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<soiamso> zkwlx: 你可以 livecd , chroot ,
<zkwlx> soiamso: 啥意思？请说具体点，谢谢:)
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt: 没明白你的意思-_-
<soiamso> zkwlx: 修改grub 不要用uuid mount
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 去吃饭，。 自己google
<zkwlx> 哦，我瞅瞅
<zkwlx> soiamso: 是修改哪个文件？
<soiamso> zkwlx: 你怎样进去修的？
<zkwlx> 是grub.cfg吗？我进得旧内核
<soiamso> zkwlx: 如果能进就内核就不是这个问题了
<zkwlx> 哦
<soiamso> zkwlx: 3.2的引导改了？有看change log不看有没有提到
<zkwlx> 恩，我去看看
<soiamso> zkwlx: 自己编译的内核?
<zkwlx> soiamso: 恩，大概一个半小时
<soiamso> zkwlx: 所有驱动都编了？
<snugglecat> 终于陪儿子做完作业
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你有儿子要陪做作业么
<zkwlx> soiamso: 我用的默认的设置
<soiamso> zkwlx: 以前也成功过？
<Evanescence> soiamso: 那个方法不好,只能写出文字,不是添加水印的效果,结果把图片弄没了....
<zkwlx> 没在蝶变下编译过。。。。
<zkwlx> 这是第一次
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 要做水印是吧， 告诉你一个方法
<soiamso> zkwlx: gentoo的内核默认都不是什么都有，感觉你连uuid支持都没有编译进去 ？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 什么方法,要命令的,我写脚本
<zkwlx> soiamso: 我累个去，那我该咋办?_?
<soiamso> zkwlx: 参考gentoo教程先？
<snugglecat> 撸管， 然后射到照片那， 干了就是水印
<soiamso> Evanescence: gimp lisp 应该是最开的了吧，暂时
<Evanescence> soiamso: 不会gimp,也不会lisp....
<soiamso> Evanescence: 去改imagemagick 不过那个东西用低级语言写可能有很多地方要改
<Evanescence> soiamso: ..... 我像是会提交bug的么.... 我连bug都不会提交,还不会C
<zkwlx> soiamso: 我再看看，谢了啊:)
<soiamso> Evanescence: 你会什么？
<soiamso> zkwlx: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=336474
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 手动编译并更新内核，无法识别GRUB中的UUID，求助！ - LinuxSir.Org
<Evanescence> soiamso: anyway,我刚学了点python...
<zkwlx> soiamso: 我去看看
<soiamso> zkwlx: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/enable-uuid-support-in-kernel-%5Bwithout-initrd%5D-903023/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: [SOLVED] enable UUID support in kernel [WITHOUT INITRD]
<Evanescence> soiamso: 意外的找到办法了,用系统里安装的文泉译的字体文件就可以了
<soiamso> zkwlx: initramfs 现在改成这个了
<soiamso> zkwlx: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs#UUID.2FLABEL_Root_Mounting
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Initramfs - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<zkwlx> soiamso: 我看那个说实在不行就把uuid换成label
<soiamso> zkwlx: label 也不会成功的，原理一样
<soiamso> zkwlx: kernel自己本来没有那两个功能 。。。
<zkwlx> soiamso: 呃。。越来越晕了。。。
<soiamso> zkwlx: 你直接看gentoo 那一段 UUID/LABEL root mounting
<soiamso> zkwlx: 也就是你的内核 根本没有正确的变成一个 img
<soiamso> zkwlx: 这个步骤是编译玩之后手动做的吧
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 安装kde的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359847 我安装了kde之后，重启计算机，登录画面确实是kubuntu了。。。但是进入之后屏幕一白，又变成lightdm的桌面了。。。这是什么问题呢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coconut1 — 2012-01-04 20:09
<caasi> 求助 用hostapd自己架无线AP
<caasi> http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<kk> caasi,啥网址y 用hostapd自己架无线AP - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<zkwlx> 不会吧，网上的步骤编译的挺正常的啊，为啥我的就出问题呢
<caasi> 第一步就不对
<caasi> nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<caasi> 这个怎么处理？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mint12的新功能？我用不习惯，哪位能告诉我怎么禁用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359849 只要一打开挂载的盘，就会在屏幕下沿弹出dock，提示使用文件打开还是弹出。我本来就双击打开了，结果它又弹出来，而且弹出后是不能点其他地方的，十分不方便。有谁知道怎么解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<roylez_> caasi: ?
<roylez_> caasi: 你什么网卡
<roylez_> caasi: 内核版本多少
<freeayu> 请问我要怎么做TDD测试了
<caasi> roylez_: 你是那篇文章的作者哇
<roylez_> caasi: 对
<caasi> roylez_: 2.6.38
<roylez_> caasi: 内核应该够新了。网卡呢？
<caasi> roylez_: 网卡怎么查看？
<caasi> roylez_: 我iw了一下
<caasi> 	Supported interface modes:
<caasi> 		 * IBSS
<caasi> 		 * managed
<caasi> 		 * monitor
<caasi> roylez_: 没有ap
<foob> (defun or2 (x y) (cond ((equal x t) t) ((equal y t) nil)))
<foob> 那个大虾在?
<caasi> roylez_: 是不是还要安装驱动啊？
<tenzu> roylez_: 我拿回了我的无线键盘
<caasi> roylez_: 还有那个nl80211需要安装吗？
<roylez_> caasi: 不需要安装
<roylez_> tenzu: 恭喜
<roylez_> caasi: ifconfig -a 看得到这块网卡吗？
<tenzu> roylez_: 然后人家昨天去颐高买了个一模一样的, 300+ 软妹币
<caasi> roylez_: 嗯看得到
<caasi> roylez_: wlan0
<roylez_> caasi: lspci |grep -i wireless 呢？
<roylez_> tenzu: 又买了一块啊，豪人
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得我大姨子对于各种电子产品很疯狂
<foob> 有学Lisp的没
<caasi> roylez_: Usage: lspci [<switches>]....
<soiamso> foob: 真开始 lisp 了？
<roylez_> caasi: lspci 不是可以不带参数的么
<roylez_> caasi: .... 不会吧？？？
<caasi> roylez_: 还有其他的basic display modes:... display options:...
<foob> soiamso: 正在看wiki上的入门教程,感觉他上面给的两段代码不对
<caasi> roylez_: 额。。。貌似就是少了个必要参数
<foob> soiamso: 你玩LISP不,帮我看看
<roylez_> caasi: 直接 lspci 呢？
<soiamso> 看来haskell 的难度错觉吓跑了人
<caasi> roylez_: 看到了
<foob> soiamso: 你玩HASKELL?
<roylez_> caasi: 什么网卡
<soiamso> foob: 这里谁不会几种语言呢
<foob> soiamso: 我不会,呵呵
<caasi> roylez_: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<caasi> roylez_: 是这个吗？
<foob> 我看过HASKELL的介绍,感觉不是很好
<roylez_> caasi: broadcom
<roylez_> caasi: 高通卡
<foob> 两样是函数式,为什么不用LISP呢?
<soiamso> foob: 还是贴到  paste 网站上
<soiamso> foob: 你看的是哪个介绍？
<caasi> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> caasi: iw list 能看到AP模式么？
<roylez_> caasi: 你刚才给我的那个列表里面没有AP
<foob> http://zh.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lisp_%E5%85%A5%E9%96%80/%E7%AC%AC%E5%8D%81%E7%AB%A0_%E5%B0%8F%E4%BE%8B%E5%AD%90,我看这个教程呢,下面的代码我觉得and2 和 or2貌似不对啊
<caasi> roylez_: 	Supported interface modes:
<caasi> 		 * IBSS
<caasi> 		 * managed
<caasi> 		 * monitor
<caasi> roylez_: 对啊，好像没有ap
<roylez_> caasi: 只有这3种吗？
<foob> soiamso: 百度百科
<foob> soiamso: GOOGLE
<caasi> roylez_: 下面是supported commands:..
<soiamso> foob: 百度百科可信？
<roylez_> caasi: 你这卡不行...
<caasi> roylez_: 可是为啥在windows下用connectify就可以？
<roylez_> caasi: 去亚马逊买一块usb的无线网卡吧。20来块钱
<roylez_> caasi: windows底下的驱动不一样啊
<caasi> roylez_: 再说吧，也不是必须
<roylez_> caasi: ath是Linux下的驱动写得比较好的之一
<roylez_> caasi: 驱动直接进了内核。broadcom很多网卡在Linux下还需要non-free的firmware呢
<caasi> roylez_: 哦～
<soiamso> foob: 我理解是，haskell主特色是解决了，标记类型对语言的约束
<tenzu> roylez_: http://goo.gl/sJXRH
<kk> tenzu,啥网址y 巴布亚新几内亚出现一种爱吃睾丸的人齿鱼
<soiamso> foob: 还是回到你原来的问题？
<foob> soiamso: 我也GOOGLE 了,其实前两天我LISP和HASKELL的介绍都看了,最后选择了COMMON LISP
<lolicon> ~.~
<roylez_> tenzu: 看到了，那鱼的牙齿不错，跟人的差不多。比海归和企鹅的差远了...
<lolicon> 学校图书馆可以连外网，oh yeah
<soiamso> foob: 中文的还是英文的？
<caasi> roylez_: 无线也不是用的很多
<foob> soiamso: 中文
<caasi> roylez_: 谢啦
<soiamso> foob: 做个统计而已
<roylez_> caasi: 我要不是要用kindle也不会专门来整这个的，呵呵
<caasi> roylez_: :-)。我也是用kindle呢
<foob> soiamso: 我初中都没读完,现在想学语言主要还是兴趣,想给自己培养一个好一点的爱好而已
<caasi> roylez_: 看来只能回windows下同步额
<lolicon> foob: 学 scheme 然后读懂 SICP
<lolicon> foob: zhan  <-- lisp 专家
<roylez_> caasi: o... firefox插件 kindle it不错
<foob> soiamso: SICP是什么?太专业的我读不懂
<soiamso>  foob 估计你先学basic 比较靠谱，basic 其实作出了历史性的贡献
<caasi> roylez_: 嗯。用这呢
<yunfan> roylez_: 学到个新词 harmony 蛤蟆你
<roylez_> yunfan: 不错
<foob> soiamso: 算上BASIC我以前已经学过两门语言了
<soiamso> lolicon: 初中没有毕业，你觉得能读懂吗？
<lolicon> roylez_: 干吗用的
<lolicon> foob: 计算机程序的结构与解释
<roylez_> lolicon: 悲催的zhan博士，一辈子都交代了
<yunfan> foob: 那你尝试过写一个basic解释器么
<foob> soiamso: BASIC和 c
<roylez_> lolicon: harmony？
<foob> yunfan: 那太专业了
<soiamso> foob: gambas可能开发速度比很多linux平台的gui框架都快吧
<lolicon> soiamso: 只要你有爱。。。。SICP里的东西其实不需要什么基础知识。。。
<roylez_> lolicon: 不知道，貌似是我们公司的某坨java产品
<lolicon> soiamso: 就跟公理化集合论一样。。。
<foob> soiamso: gambas?不懂
<lolicon> roylez_: zhanzhan 现在是博士了？
<soiamso> lolicon: 我说的是英语基础，不过现在初中毕业能到以前的四级水平？
<roylez_> lolicon: 一直都是
<soiamso> foob: http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Gambas - Gambas Almost Means Basic
<foob> lolicon: SICP有中文版么?
<yunfan> foob: 不会吧
<lolicon> foob: 有
<fivesheep> 看英文的, mit还有免费课程
<foob> yunfan: 我初中没读完
<lolicon> soiamso: 你最开始用什么语言。。
<foob> 英文离我很远
<fivesheep> 英文跟是否读完初中有什么关系.
<foob> soiamso: 看上去这个语言对我来说可能会很亲切,呵呵
<soiamso> lolicon: c -> python  -> haskell -> shell
<foob> soiamso: 我学的第一门语言就是QBASIC
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yunfan> foob: 额 你多大？
<foob> 30
<foob> 十年前学的BASIC
<foob> 还有C
<foob> 都是在DOS下
<soiamso> lolicon: 好像也用过lua写一个改vpn路由的东西
<lolicon> soiamso: 淫兽QB->VB->C++->其他……
<foob> zhan: 在没?
<foob> >(defun and2 (x y) (cond ((equal x nil) nil) ((equal y t) t)))
<foob> >(defun or2 (x y) (cond ((equal x t) t) ((equal y t) nil)))我觉得这两段程序有问题,谁能给我讲讲
<foob>  
<foob>  
<soiamso> lolicon: 也用过excel的basic做无聊的统计工作
<widon> 我在windows下用gvim，vimgrep搜索出来的东西，quickfix里面打开没有高亮，看起不爽阿
<soiamso> foob: 你不觉得能找对那些括号是一件难事？
<foob> soiamso: 说实话不觉得
<foob> C/C++不也是很多的括号么,花括号而已
<soiamso> lolicon: 哦我记得了第一门语言是pascal ，为什么这么多人qbasic开始？
<foob> 在我看来只不过把foo(x) 改成(foo x)而已
<foob> soiamso: 因为BASIC是DOS自带的
<soiamso> foob: mac 也是自带的
<foob> soiamso: 标准的DOS6 安装好以后就有一个QBASIC程序
<soiamso> foob: 可能我不是那个年代的，
<foob> soiamso: 你觉得在国内DOS和MAC那个多?
<foob> soiamso: 你不玩LISP?
<lolicon> soiamso: pascal 我已经忘了。。。。
<lolicon> soiamso: 记得那时 delphi 好流行。
<soiamso> foob: 不玩
<lolicon> foob: 你应该问用 emacs 的人。。
<soiamso> foob: lisp能在线debug吧，不知道这个是不是传说
<foob> 呵呵 ,交互式的语言
<foob> soiamso: 我只是搞不清那两句的逻辑,我感觉好像不太对
<yunfan> foob: 你才30 为何初中没念完呢
<foob> yunfan: 厌恶学习,那时候觉得上学就好像坐牢,虽然我没坐过牢,呵呵
<yunfan> foob: 不会阿 你那年代的人 外界又没啥诱惑 不读书也无聊阿
<yunfan> foob: 你是哪里的
<foob> yunfan: 河北,不是外界有没有诱惑的问题,而是找不到方向
<foob> yunfan: 当你做一件事,却不知道为什么的时候你就会没有动力
<soiamso> foob: 估计你学haskell会清晰一点吧，如果你喜欢basic这种没有括号的语言
<yunfan> foob: 不过你那时候居然有钱买计算机 看来家里还是有点条件的 我24岁 小时候还是没摸过计算机
<foob> soiamso: 我挺喜欢BASIC毕竟学的第一门语言,我喜欢那种有序的阶梯,呵呵
<foob> yunfan: 我家没有,我结婚的时候才有第一台像样的电脑,不过那时候我只用来玩游戏
<soiamso> foob: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~matuszek/LispText/lisp-cond.html
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Computer & Information Science
<foob> yunfan: 我学语言的时候用的电脑的486,学校的,技样
<foob> 技校
<yunfan> foob: 486很早拉 我都是在网吧里学的
<foob> 说实话,我觉得我天生就和语言有缘,头一回看到老师用BASIC学程序,那到那种有序的阶梯我就觉得兴奋
<pocoyo> roylez_: 怎么判断 笔记本的网卡不支持ap模式?
<foob> yunfan: 我那学校的机房里只有NOVELL的无盘DOS,486的机子,其实那时候PII快出了
<roylez_> pocoyo: iw list
<soiamso> pocoyo: 查驱动 promisics mode ？
<foob> soiamso: 看来要想学语言我得先解决英文的问题
<yunfan> foob: 你总算摸过486了 我天天用着i386兼容的软件 却只在虚拟机里用过386 其实qemu 默认也有p2 p3了
<foob> yunfan: 486一点也不好,打字快了它都反应不过来
<pocoyo> roylez_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111905 我这个有没有？
<yunfan> foob: 你可以一边学一边练英语 反正有些经典书都有翻译版本了
<foob> yunfan: 那时候是UCDOS+WPS
<roylez_> pocoyo: 可以
<foob> yunfan: 到现在为止我基本只认识26个字母
<pocoyo> roylez_: 从哪儿看出来的？
<roylez_> pocoyo: Supported interface modes:
<foob> 准备明年有时间了报个英语班学学,入门了就可以自觉了
<foob> 自学
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我这个怎么没有显示 ad-hoc 呢？
<yunfan> foob: 你只要有心 总能学进去的 拿编程来说 不也有不少英文单词 你不是照样学会了
<yunfan> foob: 别人强迫你的很难学 自己想学的 就进度神速了
<foob> yunfan: 谢谢,不过我读的时候都是一个字母一个字母的读的,都不知道那是单词还是缩写,呵呵
<tenzu> 我想学点日文, 可是到现在连假名都不认识几个
<roylez_> pocoyo: 不知道。我的也没有显示。也许ad-hoc是managed就自带的吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: 多看看AV
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那个没有日文字幕
<yunfan> foob: 慢慢来 定个长期计划 不要想一蹴而就 不给自己压力 现在人寿命长 就算你学十年 还有大把时间可以用
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我觉得 ad-hoc 模式不也挺方便的。为什么非要用 ap 这种？ 到底有什么区别？
<roylez_> pocoyo: kindle不能连ad-hoc，呵呵
<MaskRay> 我的就不能 ad-hoc
<MaskRay> Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<foob> yunfan: 谢谢,不过我没打算学到多高的程序,只是有兴趣,所以想培养个爱好而已.
<foob> yunfan: 其实我以前也一直喜欢程序,只不过我对游戏更感兴趣.前几年都玩游戏,现在基本也什么我能看得上的游戏了,我是指网络游戏
<foob> yunfan: 我觉得这个爱好相当不错.有意思,也有深度,呵呵
<lolicon> foob: 语言真的不用计较。。。
<yunfan> foob: 游戏也是程序 没啥
<lolicon> foob: python 很好
<lolicon> yunfan: 我也不喜欢玩游戏，知道为什么么
<foob> 呵呵,我暂时准备掌握最多三门语言
<lolicon> yunfan: 因为太简单的游戏不好玩
<foob> C是我固定的一门, 除非我能找到比C更好的替代品
<lolicon> yunfan: 难的游戏总是输。。。。<-- 这个占大多数。。
<lolicon> foob: python
<MaskRay> foob: ruby
<lolicon> foob: 强烈推荐
<foob> lolicon: 前几个月看过几天PYTHON,感觉还不错
<MaskRay> foob: 强力推荐
<foob> lolicon: MaskRay RUBY我暂时不打算学,我对WEB现在还不太感兴趣.
<MaskRay> foob: ruby不是专门做网页的，语法比python好
<foob> MaskRay: 嗯,网上都说RUBY的语法更接近LISP,呵呵,所以我直接LISP了,我觉得学一门脚本语言就足够了,RUBY OR PYTHON,我接触PYTHON早了一步,呵呵
<yunfan> lolicon: 不能作弊的游戏我是不玩的 我不喜欢被游戏玩
<foob> soiamso: 谢谢啊,我想我大概知道问题出在那了
<lolicon> yunfan: 我玩游戏总是输...
<foob> soiamso: 看来LISP里的1 <> t
<yunfan> lolicon: 开作弊器呗  比如开上那个cd007 上腾讯堆栈平台去虐人去
<lolicon> yunfan: 而且即使赢了，也没有什么收益。。。
<yunfan> 我以前开了作弊器去玩 没怎么弄过火 大家都以为我是真本事 反而把两个对方的人指做作弊的 呵呵
<yunfan> lolicon: 有收益阿 你大脑分泌了多巴胺阿
<MaskRay> foob: lisp的语法挺糟糕的，尽管功能强大
<lolicon> yunfan: 证明了什么？？强中自有强中手。。。你看玩太鼓大人的一大堆最高级难度全连。。
<lolicon> MaskRay: 你说的 糟糕 是什么意思
<yunfan> MaskRay: 形式简单 就必要实践起来烦琐
<foob> MaskRay: 刚开始接触,还不觉得
<lolicon> MaskRay: lisp 语法一点都不糟糕啊。。数学语言啊。。
<yunfan> lolicon: 在我看来那只是一些数据而已
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我的bcm4311 还可以  ad-hoc。
<MaskRay> lolicon: 括号多，难受，看 haskell
<yunfan> MaskRay: 你可以学forth 一个括号也没有 哈哈
<lolicon> MaskRay: 有听过那个段子么。。
<lolicon> MaskRay: 说某特工九死一生偷到了XX国防核心lisp程序代码最后一页
<lolicon> MaskRay: 结果全是括号。。
<MaskRay> lolicon: 许多语言抄袭了来自lisp的特性但没有抄到精髓？
<yappy> lisp 到底有啥特别的？窃以为不过是写法简单点……
<yappy> 哦，写法单纯点……
<foob> yappy: 就我暂时的了解来看至少概念是先进的
<yappy> 有啥子概念呢……
<foob> yappy: GOOGLE LISP
<foob> 所以我第三门语言选择了LISP,
<yappy> 算了……google 不出啥感觉
<yappy> +(a b) 与 a+b 感觉真没啥区别
<foob> yappy: (+ a b c d e f) a + b +c+d+e+f)
<mugebjgd> jo
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst: servus
<yappy> foob: 这有啥特别的吗
<foob> yappy: 大量使用时就有差别了,暂时我也说不上太多,我也才接触
<yappy> 如果谁能比较一下 lisp 与 c 到底有啥不同，我再决定某些事
<foob> yappy: CFY 是这方面的高手
<foob> 貌似现在没在
<yappy> foob: 高手都不屑于说这些。他们会说：语言嘛无所谓
<foob> 呵呵
<foob> 那看看自己的爱好了
<foob> yappy: soiamso: 不是学HASKELL的吗,他也不用LISP
<MaskRay> yappy: 看一下 call-with-current-continuation
<yappy> MaskRay: 这是 elisp 吗
<MaskRay> yappy: 以前我单纯得认为不同于眼只是语法
<MaskRay> yappy: 以前我单纯得认为不同语言只是语法不同
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: salve
<yappy> MaskRay: 你当年象我现在
<yappy> MaskRay: 愿闻其详。别叫我 google
<yappy> MaskRay: 如果你能证明“不学lisp将死而有憾",我就从今晚开始学。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2012/01/04/fish-3.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 巴布亚新几内亚出现一种爱吃睾丸的人齿鱼
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看过了
<MaskRay> yappy: 不学Haskell将死而有憾
<MaskRay> yappy: 问soiamso
<yappy> MaskRay: 印象中说有个语言写河内塔程序非常简短，是哪个语言
<snugglecat> 蛋蛋要小心了
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 还是学 haskell 或者 ml 之类的吧。 进门比 lisp 快。因为初学 lisp， 写出来的程序都是 C 的前缀表达式版...
<MaskRay> yappy: 这个都能很短，连 prolog 都行
<yappy> Jagdwurst: ml=matlab ?
<Jagdwurst> yappy:  ml /= matlab /= makelove
<MaskRay> yappy: 抄了段 Bird 的代码：https://github.com/MaskRay/hsnippet/blob/master/toy/sudoku_bird.hs
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y toy/sudoku_bird.hs at master from MaskRay/hsnippet - GitHub
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 你坏
<MaskRay> yappy: main 这行就不说了，读入+调用solve+输出，很短吧
<mugebjgd> ml = mouth love
<MaskRay> yappy: boxes 很神，把棋盘分成9块
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 你曝露了
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst: what?
<Jagdwurst> ~Zhang@postman.hspg.de
<yappy> MaskRay: 什么意思
<mugebjgd> Jagdwurst: my email adress from company
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 你们公司不联 vpn 吗?
<mugebjgd> no
<Jagdwurst> mugebjgd: 我以前在公司登gmail, 回家后全提示说我 gmail 号被盗了，几小时前在美国某地方被访问...
<yappy> MaskRay: 你刚贴的那个是完成什么功能的
<MaskRay> yappy: boxes这行代码做到了把 9*9 的二维列表 [[]] 变成了 9个3*3的小块
<yappy> 数独吗
<snugglecat> 谁还在用 ie6
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 你用 ie 几啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你用 ie 几啊
<yappy> MaskRay: 你是想说明什么呢
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: windows 下不知道 ie 几 。。。
<snugglecat> 国外的用 ie几啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<MaskRay> yappy: https://github.com/MaskRay/hsnippet/blob/master/toy/WangHao.hs，parser这个函数，很短实现了parse功能。我想说明不学haskell会遗憾的
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y toy/WangHao.hs at master from MaskRay/hsnippet - GitHub
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 好像被迫升级成为 ie8 了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 中国还有很多人用 ie6哇
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 之前回国，在宾馆房间里还是 ie6
<snugglecat> 是啊， 至少还有 25%
<yappy> MaskRay: 好丑的语言啊……不过，也许真如你所言。
<yappy> MaskRay: 你似乎了解 prolog?
<yappy> MaskRay: prolog 是不是内置了一个全搜索引擎？
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 这个语言比较美:   https://github.com/audreyt/lingua-sinica-perlyuyan    用籌兮用嚴。井涸兮無礙
<kk> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: audreyt/lingua-sinica-perlyuyan - GitHub
<yappy> Jagdwurst: perl? 安装起来一大坨。放弃。
<MaskRay> yappy: 不了解，只看过一些教程
<Atrix> ncurses有多少个函数啊
<MaskRay> yappy: 印象最深刻的是prolog实现的append/3，(A,B,C) 提供A B时会返回它们的连接C=A|B，提供A C会返回C去掉A得到的部分。一个谓词可以实现多种功能
<MaskRay> yappy: 但并不需要为这两种功能写两份代码
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 你见多识广嘛，这么畸形的语言
<yappy> MaskRay: 说起也是，但它的引擎可能是全搜索，没优化；用它思考问题不自然。
<yappy> MaskRay: 语法是很特别，但象个玩具，大点的实际的问题不好实现。
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 也是玩具。。
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 本来想写个前端，把其他语言译成这个"中書珨"。 这样还能听写代码 :D  不过貌似支持变量的数目多。
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 你写的嗦？太无聊了吧你
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 写这个的人不也很无聊吗。 不过能看出她的品格
<yappy> MaskRay: 感觉还是c/c++最自然
<MaskRay> yappy: 对。没有高级数据结构支持，像是用字符串模拟的
<yappy> MaskRay: 不过函数式语言还是得学一种刺激一下思维
<yanqian> hi,大家好，有遇到过通过squid代理无法正常访问火车票预定网站的问题不？
<Jagdwurst> lol
<yanqian> 登入可以，但是访问”车次查询“或”余票查询“等都打不开，Chrome看到的错误信息是：”Error 330 (net::ERR_CONTENT_DECODING_FAILED): Unknown error“
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 如何避免不把 lisp 写成 c习惯？
<snugglecat> google 是不是上不去了
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 先学别的语言，强行戒掉 C 的习惯。
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 怎么可能戒。你说点有建设性的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 『求助』重装win7后，引导ubuntu10.04失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359862 之前分区： swap 2G(hda0,0) / 40G EXT4(hda0,2) /home 150G EXT4(hda0,3) /soft 20G EXT4(hdb,0) 后来将/soft格式化成了两个NTFS的，并安装上了win7，现在分区如下： 捕获.PNG 使用livecd进入ubuntu 用： sudo -i fdisk -l mkdir /media/tempdir mount /dev/sda2 /media/tempdi …
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 有些语言就不允许用这命令式/过程式。 有些还規范了不可更改的变量。 有些不直接提供循环（虽然某些lisp也没循环）
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 所以呢
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 所以一些用 C 写习惯的算法，到那那些语言上，都被迫改写...
<snugglecat> yappy, 编程找 LOL_
<snugglecat> yanqian, 看网上说买火车票还是要用 ie6
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 一些常用的函数技巧(map, filter, fold, skip, first ....)、常见数据结构(栈、队列、树…)的（纯）函数法实现。。这些都是用函数语言的基本功
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 但貌似 commonlisp / scheme 里全可以绕过去
<yanqian> 嗯，IE、firefox、Chrome我都试过了，只要用squid做代理就不行
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 绕过去不好还是好
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 队列已经很难办了，两个栈用作persistent data structure复杂度我分析不来
<yanqian> snugglecat: 用IE通过squid代理也不行的，但是访问别的网站都OK。
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 两个栈互相倒，我没分析过。毕竞不是讲效率的时候。 估计最多也是再乘上 n
<Jagdwurst> yanqian:  用 C 的办法绕过去，不就等于写 C 吗...
<Jagdwurst> yappy: :  用 C 的办法绕过去，不就等于写 C 吗...
<Jagdwurst> yanqian: sorr
<Jagdwurst> y
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 了解不了解硬盘的高级格式化，也就是4
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 4k扇区对齐？
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 也可以不绕？那就不绕，这些建议不错。
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 不知道
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 哦，换了块硬盘需要对齐，快烦死了。
<foob> (quit)
<foob> quit
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/bwapi/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: bwapi - An API for interacting with Starcraft: Broodwar (1.16.1) - Google Project Hosting
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/vimperator-labs/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: vimperator-labs - Creating efficient user interfaces for existing applications - Google Project Hosting
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/vimim/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: vimim - VimIM —— Vim 中文输入法 - Google Project Hosting
<LOL_> 怎么回事？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么都掉了？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又是net split?
<LOL_> 今天天气不错
<LOL_> iGoogle: 神，俺刷机成功了
<LOL_> Destine: 美女好
<LOL_> 怎么没人
<happyaron> 大家好
<LOL_> happyaron: 好
<kk> happyaron, 好  ㍯ 
<LOL_> happyaron: 男的？
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈好
<happyaron> LOL_: 。。。
<happyaron> fivesheep: 五羊
<happyaron> gebjgd: gebj
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神好
<happyaron> Kandu: 能人
<happyaron> ofan_ ofan 大写风扇
<LOL_> happyaron: 你还记得syshack吗？
<caleb-> happyaron, LOL_: 晚上好～
<happyaron> pocoyo: 水牛
<happyaron> roylez_ roylez 主席
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy你归位了？
<happyaron> LOL_: 不知道
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，给个vpn吧
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席尾巴，我帮你找harpy？
<LOL_> happyaron: 哦
 * LOL_ 向 caleb- 伸出了双手索要vpn
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac281903/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】男人应该都喜欢的倒计时软件。。。 - AcFun.tv
<happyaron> soiamso: 拜一下
<happyaron> tusooa-: < tusooa-
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤
 * pocoyo 拜 happyaron VS Destine 
<Destine> pocoyo, vs?
<pocoyo> Destine: 和。
<iGoogle> 额。难道前阵子，哈皮和lp又吵架了？
<iGoogle> 突然一下和好，又出来了
<zhan> happyaron: 好呀
<zhan> iGoogle: 妖怪阿姨
<iGoogle> 小鱼鱼。又咋了嘛
<iGoogle> 我才研究出了4角水印。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=359870
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 4角水印
<happyaron> iGoogle: tt
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼赶紧看
<iGoogle> happyaron:
<iGoogle> 上次，叫你，你都不出来。
<zhan> iGoogle: 出去玩了，刚回来
<iGoogle> zhan: 找mm去了？
<zhan> iGoogle: 你给介绍个？
<zhan> iGoogle: 不就是角落上放一个图片么。。有啥稀奇
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/191749
<iGoogle> zhan: 我可没看到现成的例子过。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/191750
<zhan>  iGoogle: 一般是定义一个 picbox 什么的，然后直接插到固定的地方。话说你还真能折腾啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗澡回来
 * zhan 睡觉去了，大家晚安！
<iGoogle> zhan: 啥事情都是作完后，简单。你吹吧。你试试其他的方法？
<iGoogle> 吹牛的鱼鱼
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/191751
<CyrusYzGTt> 小鱼儿 ，来自 恶人谷
<iGoogle> 94，说风凉话。不给他介绍mm
<iGoogle> 除开他能另外的方法作出来。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你睡没？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. Zzzzz|||
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺今天刷机成功了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..哦。我前年 刷 bios成功了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天晚上吃了两袋康师傅
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 今天晚上 妈妈 回来了，，有饭吃了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天太忙了，连晚饭都没吃
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ lol..
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ http://www.guokr.com/post/77917/ AV
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【科普】进组请先看片子 - 性 情小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈妈竟然给你做饭了，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ :-)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 明天好像又是好天气
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 明天是 灰霾
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 终于没阴霾的天气了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 冬天马上就要过去了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 过完 3月21日 再说。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今年的Grammy一定要看
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..??? grammy 是什么意思？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 格莱美
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..??不懂。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今年的格莱美没看吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..从来不看电视
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，你不会在电视上看到，除非你能收到米国的电视
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，，是什么方面的 AV
<pocoyo> happyaron: gtalk 上能看到我在线不？
<pocoyo> Destine: ^
<Destine> pocoyo, 能。
<pocoyo> Destine: 我晕。 这 G3 真是的。 右上解的状态 不知道怎么关联显示的。我都退了empathy了。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 音乐方面的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 音乐白痴 飘过
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐，，怎么 happyaron 很少见到。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: @@“
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/open-phd-guiding/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: open-phd-guiding - Open PHD Guiding for Linux - Google Project Hosting
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天有点冷
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 寒流，又来了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没一个好点的输入法在android上
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..木有。。 而且，，木有 android的产品
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你几点睡呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..大概 02:59 GMT +8
<CyrusYzGTt> oneIeaf§ 冒牌 小叶子？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，那俺先去谁了，bye
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 安息
 * LOL_ is gone
<CyrusYzGTt> 滚～～
<gebjgd> 装留学生来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: webqq又不好用了
<alvin_rxg1> sogou
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 想用 qq 就看看这个   http://xiaoxia.org/2011/11/14/update-sogou-proxy-program-with-https-support/
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ ti: 更新Sogou代理服务器程序，支持HTTPS « Xiaoxia[PG]
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 直接用gtkqq就行了
<knownbad> freedos.
<ofan> ooxxooxx
<knownbad> 得测试 network stack。  搞不好可以用在 ghost 上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用什么
 * Jagdwurst 今天只做了两道题，神马事都没干..
<knownbad> 锅铲？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 你怎么这么积级每天跑图书馆了?  那里有认识美女?
<alvin_rxg1> 还真希望有美女
<knownbad> http://www.freedos.org/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y FreeDOS | The FreeDOS Project
<knownbad> 就算有美女你又不扑上去。
<gebjgd> gtkqq现在还行了
<gebjgd> 就是看不到昵称
<Jagdwurst> gtkqq 是甚?
 * Jagdwurst 烧饭
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: gtk版的qq
<knownbad> qq 不是烂吗？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小光现在发糞了，在给我施加压力。 我每天呆在家上网，小光每天呆图书馆和美女学习....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 有小光的爱慕者还传说，小光每节下课都不和人说话， 一个人坐在坐位上看算法书...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这么勤奋.一定1.0了
<alvin_rxg1> 木有美女啊……
<alvin_rxg1> 之前那书看了 2/3，到了 堆 那些东西就没看了…
<alvin_rxg1> gtkqq 是甚
<alvin_rxg1> 到底啥东西啊， google 都不给结果的
<alvin_rxg1> 358KB http://uploadpie.com/uSa5m  <== 没有 gtkqq 啊，那到底是啥神秘的东西？
<alvin_rxg1> 错了…… omg google 别那啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: aur里有
<Jagdwurst> 用 linuxqq 的路过..
<alvin_rxg1> 不喜欢 launchpad，连源码都看不到
<Pwnna> 有用werkzeug的吗？
<alvin_rxg1> 哦，有 github
<Pwnna> http://werkzeug.pocoo.org/docs/datastructures/#werkzeug.datastructures.FileStorage
<alvin_rxg1> werkzeug... lol
<kk> Pwnna,啥网址y Data Structures — Werkzeug 0.9-dev documentation
<Jagdwurst> launchpad 怎么都上传不成功， 然后改用 opensuse 的 builder 了..
<Pwnna> content_length的doc很恼火啊
<alvin_rxg1> webqq 是不是更新的比 普通qq 还要快呢？是不是它 gtkqq 得经常去解析 protocol 呢？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 似乎没有你说的昵称问题  https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq/blob/master/todo
<kk> alvin_rxg1 ⇪ t: todo at master from kernelhcy/gtkqq - GitHub
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我有.群里看不到昵称
<alvin_rxg1> 4.读取群信息和群成员信息。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 看不到
<alvin_rxg1> github 你看不到？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我说群信息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我在公司就能打开webqq 家里就不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 日的
<alvin_rxg1> 都对你说了 sogou
<alvin_rxg1> gtkqq 不是也要读取 *.web.qstatic.com 的啊？怎么能打开呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不知道.gtkqq直接就能登上
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: gtkqq 帯图片不?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我来了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 今晩又要通宵了?
<Jagdwurst> ...
<blueghost> knownbad, 还记得我么
<knownbad> 不认识
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不带
<knownbad> 把裤子脱了可能认得屁眼。
<gebjgd> blueghost: 奸猫贼
<blueghost> knownbad, 你真善忘
<knownbad> 等等回来
<blueghost> knownbad, 应该我是以这个名字的时候，就啥了吧
<blueghost> :)
<knownbad> 换个吧，叫 pingass.
<knownbad> 错了。
<knownbad> pinkass.
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你以前叫啥?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你猜
 * gebjgd 去健身房
<blueghost> 分红屁股????
 * blueghost ping ass 。 表示不通
<gebjgd> blueghost: 猴屁股
<knownbad> 是啊，齐天大圣
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 睡觉了。 不睡那胖猫围着要 虾公 吃
<knownbad> adios
<blueghost> 886
<blueghost> 喂猫去
<blueghost> 养猫，就一猫奴
<Inode_LF> hello
<kk> Inode_LF, 好  ㍛ 
<blueghost> Inode_LF, 好
<knownbad> 好个屁
<knownbad> 屁猫
<Guest42563> 。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 玩模拟器游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 黑莓也出平板了
<gebjgd> 今天晚上这里好安静
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 早出了. 命运比hp touchpad还糟糕
<alvin_rxg1> 你买吧
<gebjgd> echo.......
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 等减价
<fivesheep> 减价了
<fivesheep> 200 好像
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 要是100€
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 100€.我买
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我有个同学貌似是做这个.
<fivesheep> 他惨了
<fivesheep> 搞不好 laid off
<gebjgd> 100€ 买2个,一个送老爹.一个送老婆
<knownbad> 有没员工优惠价？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我买了那个hp的. flash功能还凑合.
<knownbad> 去搞些放 ebay。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 本身已经很便宜了吧
<knownbad> $99?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: hp我倒是想买呢.买不到了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 对. 不过我买的是32g那个 150
<knownbad> 你赚到了
<fivesheep> 等android cm稳定点
<fivesheep> 就换android上去
<knownbad> 但 ram 比较重要。
<fivesheep> 机器还可以的
<gebjgd> 黑莓的那个配置也不低呢
<knownbad> 我有只手机上了 cm7 但似乎 ram 少了点就比较不稳。
<knownbad> 另一个 cm7 就没问题。
<knownbad> 等等回家等安装 cable internet。
<gebjgd> http://www.notebook.de/index.php?section=topdeal&pid=3597db32a48994387467889d2e3b4048
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y notebook.de Notebook Tablet Smartphone Topdeal Wochenenddeal Tagesangebot Angebot Notebooks Laptops billiger notebook.de
<alvin_rxg1> 不是说100块么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 梦呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 要是100欧我就买
<alvin_rxg1> 原来你在做梦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 249€还特价
<alvin_rxg1> 这价格还不如买个 kindle
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: kindle color?
<alvin_rxg1> kindle color 是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 什么kindle?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: notebooksbilliger.de上的x101h都卖光了.太假了
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de
<alvin_rxg1> 真是的…… decode 出来的编码是 iso 8859 的
<ofan> yooooooooooo
<gebjgd> fivesheep: ·中国公民受训后战死在伊拉克 被追认美国公民(图
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你有此计划?
<alvin_rxg1> 真是的，什么都还没做，就要23点了……
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 给你看的
<gebjgd> 我对米国没兴趣
<knownbad> 那里？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你以前不是天天都这样过么
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我不需要当兵啊. 我过几年就可以公民了.
<fivesheep> 我想搞个 Raspberry Pi玩玩
<fivesheep> knownbad: 一大堆比麻雀大一倍的野鸟在我窗外吵吵闹闹
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有dockstar的时候不买
<knownbad> 不错啊。
<knownbad> 但小心别乱抓，可能是保护类。
<fivesheep> 应该是非保护的. 一大群 上百只
<knownbad> 还是小心点省的被告。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: dockstar?
<gebjgd> 太小。没法烤着吃
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我的那个
<knownbad> 当然没你的大雕大。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你的那个太小?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 恩。没你的大
<fivesheep> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=dockstar&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10561850481304471025&sa=X&ei=wMoET_PYIYOhiQLcuM39Dg&ved=0CEgQ8wIwAw 这个?
<kk> fivesheep ⇪ ti: FreeAgent DockStar - Device server
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是
<fivesheep> è´µ
<fivesheep> raspberry pi, 我想用来做个监测的东西
<fivesheep> 检测crawl space是否有爆水管之类的情况
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 一开始超级便宜
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 还得找个外壳
<gebjgd> 费劲
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天公司又给你啥好吃的了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大鸡？
<knownbad> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM1NTUyNjQ4.html
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 手榴弹没扔出去投弹手险丧命 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<knownbad> 自己买的 teriyaki chicken。
<kk>  06:04
<fivesheep> knownbad: 开一间台湾风味小吃吧
<knownbad> 这里多着呢，竞争多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怎么公司不发了？
<knownbad> 只有礼拜五啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你应该考虑吃素
<fivesheep> 我想翻译本书, 加入我的行列?
<knownbad> 不，我爬树
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们公司太抠门了
<knownbad> 成人书？
<gebjgd> 金瓶梅
<fivesheep> 自然语言处理 in python
<gebjgd> 玉蒲团？
<knownbad> 是啊，迟早会倒。
<gebjgd> 没性欲
<knownbad> 不会的，五羊蒲团？
<fivesheep> 免费书
<knownbad> 五羊梅。
<fivesheep> 你黄书看多了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾也叫黄书么
<fivesheep> 还是有别的名称
<gebjgd> 色情小说
<gebjgd> 老屁眼的生命
<fivesheep> 台妹说话很有意思的, 听着鸡皮都起来
<gebjgd> 就靠色情小说过活呢
<knownbad> 是啊，黄色小说。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你怎么没搞个台妹？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 卖槟榔的
<fivesheep> 他还买得少么
<knownbad> 嗯，这倒是真的。  日本妹，香港妹，然后就湖北妹了。
<fivesheep> 估计是吃腻了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 身材好又漂亮
<fivesheep> 日本妹?
<fivesheep> 日本妹身材不行啊
<knownbad> 那是少数，要不哪来的卖点？
<fivesheep> 港女则是要求多多
<knownbad> 还好，认识时大概十八十九吧？
<fivesheep> 湖北妹皮肤是好. 不过我不太喜欢这种太白的
<knownbad> 日本妹更白。
<fivesheep> 而且语言问题, 不太想让普通话入侵我的家庭
<knownbad> 应该蛮多粉红乳头。
<fivesheep> 咬多了都黑
<knownbad> 还是可以，别想多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆湖北的吧？
<alvin_rxg1> 妈了个逼的，又开迅雷了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还是喜欢白的
<knownbad> 没。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 干死丫挺的
<knownbad> 我是被骗失身的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你被骗。你和槟榔妹不知道都睡了几百次了
<knownbad> 我不吃槟榔
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你只睡人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我知道
<fivesheep> 不买宾榔补给睡 lol
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大家都知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 槟榔塞屁眼儿
<gebjgd> 老屁眼的得名
<knownbad> 没给睡，她们是只看不对手的。
<knownbad> 跟这里的脱衣舞一样。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 才不信呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你绝对是一天三餐都槟榔
<gebjgd> 放屁都是槟榔味道
<gebjgd> 这叫做出息
<knownbad> 你今晚很兴奋哦。
<knownbad> 老婆不在家吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆边上睡着了
<gebjgd> 我手机ing
<knownbad> 把她挖起来炒饭。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不饿
<gebjgd> 而且我不爱吃米饭
<knownbad> 我有时会在老婆睡梦中炒饭。
<gebjgd> 向来吃面食
<knownbad> @@~
<gebjgd> 对米饭无爱
<knownbad> 好吧，叫性爱
<gebjgd> 没劲
<knownbad> 你逼我说了。
<gebjgd> 去完健身房无力了
<knownbad> 不会的，会更有劲。
<knownbad> 去习惯就好了。
 * gebjgd 睡觉。抱老婆去了
<ofan> 求老婆抱
<alvin_rxg1> 求老婆
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-05
<ypsjd>  /msg NickServ identify shijida
<cfy> roylez: 主席早
<cfy> adam8157_away: 淡淡早
<cfy> Kandu: 早上好
<cfy> ofan: 早上好
<Kandu> cfy: 早
<caoxiaomin> 请问用高级设置 怎么有设置 主题
<ibodi> 我的u10.04 开机常常到 tty 命令行屏幕，这个情况下怎么关机/或是转到GUI 下呢？不知的哪里设置了，常常到TTY下，但是有时候开机还是有GUI的
<ibodi> 也没有办法重启，只能关电源呢。
<caoxiaomin> 请问用高级设置 怎么有设置 主题
<ypsjd> nc -l -p 5555 < /save/ncdataback/NC-2012-01-05.tar.gz
<ypsjd> 这个怎么报错呢
<caoxiaomin> 按住Alt+F2，输入“r”，重新加载GNOME Shell，查看效果如何？欢迎留言，发表您的测试结果或对Deepin GNOME Shell的建议或看法！让我们看到您的足迹！谢谢。
<caoxiaomin> 按住Alt+F2，输入“r”，重新加载GNOME Shell
<caoxiaomin> 为什么我按就没反应呢。
<caoxiaomin> 安装主题包，已经把文件包解压并且改名theme 而且已经复制到 /usr/share/gnome-shell 下，但是还是用不了新主题包，这是为什么。说是让按ALT+F2键 ，但是我按了没反应呀。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10,adsl有线上网设置好了能上网，可重启后就上不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359879 网络图标也看不见了，在面板上挨着点，能点出来，但有线设备显示未加载。网上不去了。请问该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 richardli — 2012-01-05 8:59
<ypsjd> 原来我写错了
<jiero> 在windows里狂扁左上角，就是没东西。。。
<ypsjd> 请问用nc传输数据能看到传输速度和百分比吗
<cfy> ypsjd: 用pv
<jinleileiking> 有没有对usb比较熟悉的
<ypsjd> nc快还是PV快
<cfy> nc应该没有这个公共。pv可以显示管道的速度
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 有问题，问：）
<ypsjd> cfy, 请问怎么用pv显示nc的速度呢
<cfy> ypsjd: pv /dev/zero > /dev/null
<cfy> ypsjd: pv显示管道速度的
<ypsjd> cfy, 8个多G /s?
<cfy> ypsjd: pv 文件|nc xxxxxx就好了
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 在研究hid 报告描述符
<jinleileiking> 求一个在linux下能对pdf添加书签和画线的软件
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<jinleileiking> foxit, acrobat都不行。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽看筆記本內存型號
<ypsjd> cfy, nc -v -v 192.168.99.230 5555 > NC-2012-01-05.tar.gz  这个怎么加上PV显示呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 拆下来看?
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 你真幽默
<adam8157> huntxu: lshw
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 你的意思是configure 后边那个 report 描述符
<jinleileiking> xiangfu:
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 嗯
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 我搞了一个通用设备，不知道怎么搞那个描述符
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 代码贴出来。
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然還要裝
<adam8157> huntxu: en
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 还没写呢。写好了帖
<cfy> ypsjd: nc -v -v 192.168.99.230 5555|pv > foo
<huntxu> adam8157: memory出來4個bank
<huntxu> adam8157: 我筆記本貌似說是兩個插槽啊
<adam8157> huntxu: bank是bank 插槽是插槽哦
<jinleileiking> linux下看pdf就是悲剧啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 解釋？
<jinleileiking> 没有比xchange好的东西啊..
<ypsjd> cfy, 谢谢呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 有的双面板俩bank 有的双面板一个bank 这个是控制芯片的关系
<huntxu> adam8157: 我現在是顯示一個bank有，其他三個都空
<huntxu> adam8157: 那個有的是2G
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果是兩個插槽的話就是雙面4G的內存條占兩個bank對不？
<adam8157> huntxu: 那就对了呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 单面一般是一个bank 双面不一定
<huntxu> adam8157: 最大支持8G，正准備買內存
<adam8157> huntxu: 当年兼容性不好的时候 大家都要买单面板呢 就是因为bank的支持数目不够
<adam8157> huntxu: 不跟你说了 工作很忙
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在2G不夠用
<huntxu> adam8157: kingston ACR256X64D3S13C9G 1333
<huntxu> adam8157: 買多條2G好還是直接4G，差￥50
<snugglecat> 有没有酱紫一种文具， 专门给猫玩的。 老鼠形状的小机器人， 可以绕开障碍物， 且可以与猫保持一定的距离。 在猫上装上一遥感器， 当离猫距离远时， 向着猫的方向走， 而猫去抓他的时候则会逃跑。 猫停了， 老鼠也会停
<snugglecat> 专门给猫玩的
<snugglecat> 就开着， 让那小老鼠整屋子跑，让猫去抓
<adam8157> huntxu: 刚忙得很 这个就不晓得了
<snugglecat> 有木有酱紫的玩具啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 找ee给你做个
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> ee 帮我做个猫玩具
<snugglecat> ee 小老鼠， 用轮子行走， 可以避开障碍物。 猫脖子带个遥感器可以让小老鼠判断距离， 让小老鼠和猫保持一定的距离， 猫在停止时, 老鼠也保持相对的停止状态， 猫去抓老鼠时， 距离到警戒距离时， 老鼠就会快速逃跑
<snugglecat> ee， 要求不要那么耗电，就是可以满屋子跑， 可以跑一晚上。
<roylez> cfy: cc早
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<cfy> roylez: 主席早
<adam8157> roylez: 忙球死了
<adam8157> roylez: 你活过来了?
<roylez> adam8157: 快好了
<roylez> adam8157: 命贱吃药很见效
<adam8157> roylez: 我这儿工作一团乱
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 怎样调笔记本屏幕亮度？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359887 KDE桌面（chakra），系统设置和fn快捷键怎么调都还是那么亮，眼睛快亮瞎了 是不是还要安装什么软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 ark12211 — 2012-01-05 10:23
<roylez> adam8157: 恭喜啊
<roylez> adam8157: 有机会实现你的人生价值了
<adam8157> roylez: us那边又给了一堆活儿 横跨春节假期. 然后现在手上这个事情又出错了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<cfy> snugglecat: ee又不在。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> snugglecat: 第二天看到猫撞墙死了。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> Destine: 悦姐你期末考试结束了？
<Destine> jiero, 还有个paper。
<jiero> Destine: 恩。那么算快结束了。
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: hid最多只能传255个字节？
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, report?
<xiangfu> 还是什么？
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: hid设备控制或中断传输，最大就一个事物255个字节？
<jiero> ofan_ 哪里可以买到便宜的好显卡啊。
<palomino|working> .... jiero
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 11.04中如何修改grub.cfg文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359893 # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub # ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ### if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then set have_grubenv=true load_env fi set default="0" if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then set saved_entry …
<ypsjd> nc的速度很快呀
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 如果你是说物理的那个最多 1024 吧。
<cfy> btrfs能在日常使用了么？
<cfy> Btrfs is under heavy development, but every effort is being made to keep the filesystem stable and fast.....
<cfy> 看来还不行。。
<zhan> roylez: 恭喜主席战胜病魔
<cfy> zhan: 这对主席来说不算什麽。。。
<jinleileiking> btrfs有啥好处
<cfy> jinleileiking: btrfs是新代文件系统啊
<jinleileiking> cfy: 比ext4什么的都好？
<jinleileiking> cfy: 谁写的?
<cfy> jinleileiking: ....
<cfy> jinleileiking: 你看wiki去。我不知道
<jinleileiking> hhe
<jinleileiking> 如何让vim总是显示tabline啊
<jinleileiking> 只有一个标签时，也显示
<Kandu> jinleileiking: set stal=2
<jinleileiking> Kandu: thanks
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 10.04安装Thinkpad指纹软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359898 Windows下面指纹不用说，装驱动就可以了。Ubuntu略有不同，不过还是一样装软件就OK了。 1、安装thinkfinger软件 sudo apt-get install thinkfinger-tools libpam-thinkfinger 2、启用指纹功能 sudo /usr/lib/pam-thinkfinger/pam-thinkfinger-enable http://wanghaoran.net/diannaozhishi/1 …
<cloudsben> 都用ubuntu了还用什么指纹啊
<cloudsben> 实在不理解
 * kingbo emerge qemu-kvm用了一上午，狂读硬盘，什么毛病啊
<jyfl987> jinleileiking: 可以去掉的
<cloudsben> 上次我安装fedora我就出现狂读硬盘
<cloudsben> 问题
<cloudsben> 结果是因为默认的硬盘读写速度问题
<jinleileiking> jyfl987: 我想要啊，
<jinleileiking> 有时tab还有点用
<jinleileiking> 不过好像一用tab，gvim就有点bug了
<cfy> jyfl987: 密码泄露到底是破解的，还是明文的？
<jyfl987> jinleileiking: 想要跟你老公说去
<cfy> eexp: .
<jyfl987> cfy: 估计有一个来源地方是明文的 后面许多都是去猜出来的
<cloudsben> 明文的
<cloudsben> 哪个密码
<cfy> jyfl987: 有一个来源是明文？
<cloudsben> 嗯
<cloudsben> 开始时候明文的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我试试，如果是破解出来的。应该，md5出来不会有重复。
<cfy> jyfl987: 除了md5,还有别的可能么？
<CyrusYzGTt> root获取密码
<eexp> cfy: 单向算法随便，自定义就是。
<cfy> eexp: .............
<jyfl987> cfy: 我们是sha的
<cfy> eexp: 那我怎么试？
<cfy> jyfl987: sha1?
 * cfy 吃饭
<jyfl987> cfy: cfy 这个不能说
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<cfy> eexp: 话说那我个字典，没啥用
<cfy> eexp: 根本收不到信号。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 试试 刷 ubuntu-cn的论坛，看看 是不是明文，
<eexp> cfy: 上次吹的？信号弱而已吧。搞一个卡王，功率强
<cfy> jyfl987: 等我吃完，我试试，我觉得应该不是破解的。因为有些duowan的。加密的，是md5,我都破解出来。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 照理，公布出来之前，他们应该也破解出来了
<cfy> eexp: 嗯。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 加个salt你就不知道了
<eexp> 2进制，随便异或一个字典就是。要啥破算法。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/68968033-1361682843.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 花边：德国遭禁播MV 大尺度诱惑挑逗性虐_娱乐快报_新浪播客
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 用脚本下载优酷视频flv文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359901 大家好 小弟需要从flvdownload网站上下载一部优酷视频，但是网站上的文件比较大，被分割成很多部分，如果手动点下载的话非常头疼，烦诸位大神帮小弟解忧，十分感谢 视频下载地址http://www.flvxz.com/?url=aHR0cDojI3YueW91a3UuY29tL3Zfc2hvdy9pZF9YTXpNNE16a3dORG …
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又刚吃完一顿美味的遗体盛宴
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..妈妈说中午不做饭，，她出去了，， 肚子好饿。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你姐跟你妹没和你一起生活吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..一个上班，一个上班
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 就算她们在 也不煮，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: LOL
<LOL_>  CyrusYzGTt 你怎么摊上这样的姐妹
<cfy> jyfl987: 可是我直接md5,竟然能一样。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哼哼，， 老死不相往来
<cfy> jyfl987: 如果是salt出来的。。。。我记得有很多的md5的。全部我直接md5试出来了。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 真不明白你们的关系怎么会变成这样
<cfy> eexp: http://cmd5.com/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y md5在线查询破解,md5解密加密
<cfy> eexp: 这个网站perl写的。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是做了什么对不起她们的事
<cfy> eexp: 数据部分。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哼哼，是她们对不起我
<cfy> eexp: 你看$user.$pass perl语法嘛
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 她们做了啥对不起你的事
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 因为 所以 科学道理
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，。，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 无法想象
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你继续吃你的康帅傅吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... 滚
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 还在吃康师傅？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 难道你猥亵过她？lol
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,吃 华丰，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚，， 讨厌 胡乱猜测的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚～～～～最讨厌你这种人，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 是啥原因你又不说
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 如果我有姐姐或妹妹该多好，唉
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不关你事
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<zhan> 这 LOL_ 一遇到 CyrusYzGTt 就兴奋
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 小鱼儿，， 我遇到你 我就 有希望 让 世界变成地狱
<LOL_> zhan: 你跟zhao是什么关系？兄弟？
 * zhan 表示不认识 zhao
<roylez> zhan: zhao不是你的马甲么？
<zhan> roylez: 竹席，显然不是啊。平生无马甲
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ zhao 可是将你不敢说，不会说，不想说，不愿说的都说出来
<LOL_> zhan: 对呀，你兄弟不是zhao吗？经常发一些 CyrusYzGTt 很喜欢的信息
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<eexp> zhan: smallzhan 是谁的马甲
<zhan> eexp: 你的
<eexp> cfy: 服务端的perl，多了
<eexp> 胡说了吧
<eexp> 就你的啊
<LOL_> eexp: 神，俺昨天刷机成功了
<cfy> eexp: 不是服务器端
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 应用程序安装后找不到. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359904 第一次用ubuntu，第一件事就是联网下载opera，主要是用习惯了, 解压按提示安装后，什么反应都没了，搜索已安装程序也没有opera，谁能告诉我要怎么用 统计信息: 发表于 由 miller79 — 2012-01-05 12:34
<eexp> LOL_: 是吧。那论坛，应该啥机型都有支持的
<cfy> eexp: 也不一定是否真是。因为网页前端是.net....
<eexp> cfy: perl都是跑服务端的嘛
<cfy> eexp: ....
<cfy> eexp: 我说生成密码数据那端
<cfy> eexp: haha
<eexp> 安全第一
<LOL_> eexp: 不是那个论坛，是别的论坛找的
<eexp> 。又密码
<cfy> eexp: ......
<eexp> LOL_: 额。你勤快。
<cfy> eexp: 好无聊啊，不想复习。。
<zhan> eexp: 就你有一千个马甲
<eexp> cfy: 自己搞一套密码规则就是。字节处理几下。
<eexp> zhan: 你激动啥
<eexp> :D
<LOL_> eexp: 俺又刷上了google的gms包，现在俺也有电子市场和google map了
<cfy> eexp: .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<eexp> LOL_: 嗯。等4.0。说不定那天，电子市场，直接给你升级了。
<eexp> 然后，你的主题就被强制了
<cfy> 有问题找神
<eexp> cfy: 直接处理，asm嘛。
<zhan> ee 还会 android 刷机啊
<zhan> 太牛逼了
<eexp> 破c，连ror移位都没
<eexp> 鱼鱼，你又咋了啊。
<cfy> eexp: ......
<roylez> zhan: 神是万能的
<cfy> zhan: 神是万能的
<roylez> cfy: cc，电子书造好没？'
<cfy> roylez: 等下
<cfy> eexp: 神
<LOL_> eexp: 。。。你认为500+兆的cpu能跑的了4.0？
<eexp> 我下次有空，去吃空你们。叫你们整天乱说
<cfy> eexp: 有电子书没？
<zhan> 电子书？
<eexp> LOL_: 以前也没人想google这系统是全java的。可java的爸爸去了，就成功了。
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨大神，求金瓶梅电子书
<eexp> 一直精简，一直提速嘛
<eexp> zhan: 你是半大人了，该看av了。还看啥书。
<LOL_> zhan: 找你的兄弟zhao要，lol
<roylez> eexp: destine刚又发推说跟 happyaron 分手了
<eexp> 看书的，是妹朵。
<eexp> roylez: ..
<eexp> 哈皮迟早完蛋。
<cfy> roylez: 真的假的？
<LOL_> eexp: java的爸爸是？创始人？
<roylez> cfy: 你别问我，我twitter看到的
<eexp> LOL_: 自己搜索
<cfy> roylez: 我在renren上也看到了了。。。
<eexp> cfy: 我很早就猜到了。
<LOL_> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> 不强势的哈皮，难
<zhan> 这阿姨
<cfy> eexp: .....\
<cfy> eexp: 马后炮
<eexp> zhan: 记得，找一个听你话的。
<zhan> eexp: 你给介绍个啊
<eexp> cfy: 很早前。啥马后炮哦。
<roylez> cfy: ee强势马后炮？...... lol
<cfy> eexp: ..........
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<eexp> zhan: 你把那4角水印，再搞一个方法来。就给你介绍一个。
<eexp> roylez: 你又无聊了。
<zhan> tikz 肯定可以的啊。
<eexp> 乱映射
<zhan> 不过等一段时间吧
<eexp> zhan: 。。
<zhan> 我追过年的一个会议
<roylez> eexp: happyaron应该请客
<roylez> eexp: 省了一大笔的钱了
<eexp> roylez: 你也该？
<eexp> lol
<roylez> eexp: 我不行，有娃了
<eexp> 对于哈皮。这是痛苦的时期。不能说。
<cfy> ......
<LOL_> 神能预知未来和大预言术，话说这两种能力不知矛盾不？到底是神预见了未来还是神用大预言术创造了未来？
<roylez> eexp: 看了acfun上那个阿三的《关于女人》的视频。我顿悟了
<eexp> 只能隐晦的表达
<eexp> LOL_: 我预见你明天掉茅坑了。
<zhan> 哈哈哈哈
<eexp> acfun那破飞字的，你就那趣味。 roylez
<eexp> roylez: 知道顿悟，是说谁不。
<zhan> avfun。。。 直接忽略
<roylez> eexp: 飞字带感啊
<cfy> roylez: acfun....
<LOL_> eexp: 是预知还是预言？
<eexp> 感啥。乱七八糟的。
<eexp> LOL_: 随便。
 * adam8157 咩的 今天上午忙得没看推 出这事儿
<cfy> tenzu呢？
<cfy> adam8157: ....
 * cfy 强势围观
<eexp> 疼疼在偷乐？
<LOL_> 随便是我想起了那句随你的大小便去吧，lol
<cfy> eexp: 有人在某论坛贴了tenzu的头像。。问是谁。。。
<roylez> adam8157: destine dump了 happyaron ，在twitter上炫耀。就这事
<adam8157> roylez: 刚看到
<cfy> eexp: 然后后面有人跟贴。。。说。。。从ubuntu来的
<zhan> dump
<eexp> cfy: 那问无数次了的
<adam8157> 不知真假
<cfy> eexp: 是谁？
<eexp> 那破头像
<eexp> 某av
<cfy> eexp: ...
<eexp> 丑的
<cfy> eexp: 说点我不知道。。
<cfy> eexp: 说点我不知道de 。。
<eexp> 名字我可不知道。没研究
<cfy> 。。。。。
<eexp> 你自己msg问疼疼
<cfy> roylez: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/767429/457
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们用上kms了么
<adam8157> jyfl987: RHEL? 不知道
<jyfl987> adam8157: 自己用的系统呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一直用
<roylez> cfy: nnnd，正安装打印机，你丫发个消息，安装失败
<eexp> 18m人造的打印机？这么脆弱
<cfy> roylez: ....让你不用emacs
<roylez> cfy: 我在windows下安装，nnnnd
 * zhan emacs +1
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2楼打印机，2台都安装失败
<eexp> roylez: 还会win了啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 只好出必杀技，开ie6
<eexp> 10爪鱼 -> zhan
<cfy> roylez: ie6..............
<cfy> roylez: win你也上irc?
<zhan> eexp: 你是百爪怪
<roylez> cfy: synergy懂吗
<cfy> roylez: 不懂
<jyfl987> adam8157: 感觉如何呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ie6连w3都打不开，真想砸电脑
<eexp> zhan: 不懂语义嘛。你应该问，为什么不是8爪。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 开机过程好看很多 偶尔进一次console也舒服多了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我有一点搞不明白 x是怎么判断显卡的 现在的x配置里 什么都没有 却照样能用 让我有点搞不清
<zhan> eexp: 反正你是百爪
<adam8157> jyfl987: udev
<eexp> zhan:  :D 转不过弯吧。
 * zhan 貌似见过一个系统显卡驱动啥的没装好，kms 那就黑了。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跟udev有嘛关系
<adam8157> jyfl987: 判断是啥显卡啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的是那些input设备阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 配置里现在也不写了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不是说显卡么?
<jyfl987> 以前写个配置文件还能搞明白 现在郁闷了
<jyfl987> 都是空白的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 现在还是可以写的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如果是kms 有没有类似 framebuffer那样的一个缓冲区阿
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<adam8157> jyfl987: kms就没那么简单了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以简单点说么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是说不是, 直接交给显卡了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也不是很清楚这方面...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是 QA么 怎么能不清楚这个
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你还发买票技术帖呢。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: ca 我是kernel QE... 而且又不是各个方面都管...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我明天买票 哦弥陀佛
<jyfl987> adam8157: kms不就是kernel接管了么 以前我不会问你 就是因为有了kms才问你这块阿
<ofan> QE是啥？
<zhan> 哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呃... 我要是kernel各个方面都懂了, 我就去美帝了...
<gfrog> jyfl987: kms是咩？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，我买到哪天哪天走，哈
<zhan> 卡尔马克思
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel mode setting
<jyfl987> gfrog: 孔明散？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是个神马玩意？ 支持X的那东东？
 * adam8157 忙得一X, afk了哈
<gfrog> adam8157: wave
<adam8157> gfrog: 分辨率那个
<gfrog> adam8157: ic
 * adam8157 afk
<eexp> Key Management Service
<eexp> Knowledge Management System
<cloudsben> 有些命令pidgin不能用
<eexp> 卡巴斯基手机安全软件
 * gfrog eexp是坏人
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨你真调皮
<eexp> 我说的，都是对的嘛。 lol
<eexp> 卡巴斯基，居然都出来了
<jyfl987> eexp: 你现在好像不用fvwm了？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: help
<cfy> ee不用fvwm后，我也没用了。。
<cfy> 打击好大
<zhan> ee 都不用 fvwm 了。
<eexp> 我的配置，精简到百年不动了。还用啥。
<cfy> ....
<zhan> 精简个鬼，大猴子屁股
<cfy> 留着给崽崽用？ :D
<eexp> fvwm稳定的，就没更新过了。
 * eexp 支持perl5，百年不动。
 * cfy 支持lisp,千年不动。
<ofan> 支持perl2012
<ofan> 支持asm,一天一动
 * zhan 支持 ee， 百年老妖
<eexp> 等不到千年嘛。 cfy 你要现实点。
<cfy> eexp: 好吧
<eexp>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<eexp>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<cfy> auf-widersehen
<cfy> auf-wiedersehen
<CyrusYzGTt> ee打的是 盲文
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt说的不可信
<jyfl987> cfy: 呵呵
<jyfl987> cfy: 有什么大的
<jyfl987> eexp: 你自己不能去改代码么
<AlexeyesWorld> 第一次 用啊，不太懂IRC命令
<CyrusYzGTt> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0210/v/swf/loader.swf?VideoIDS=XMzM3NTU0NTUy&embedid=MTgzLjUuMTUwLjI5Ajg0Mzg4NjM4AndlYi5xcS5jb20CLw%3D%3D
<zhan> 不是有 IRC GUIDE 么
<AlexeyesWorld> 上手不容易啊，没关系，呵呵，我只是来聊天的
<AlexeyesWorld> 我用的是pidgin,谁能帮帮我，我家电驴的频道china,为什么显示的不是问号就是乱七八糟的符号，谁能告诉我怎么正常显示，正常连接到中文服务器并且现实频道里正常的中文
<AlexeyesWorld> 哦，好了，改编码就可以了
<cfy> zhan: 猫叔呢？
<cfy> http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/PetsEden/1054305/702
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<Kandu> free -m | sed -r "1d;3,4d;s/([^ ]+ +){4}([^ ]+).*/\1/"
<cfy> Kandu: 啥
<zhan> cfy: 没见
<cfy> Kandu: 136
<cfy>  
<Kandu> 這裡，為何要 {4} 而不是 {3}
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好  ㍥ 
<Kandu> free mem 那列前，只有 3個 ([^ ]+ +) 呀
<flh> kk: time?
<jinleileiking> jyfl987: ...我是男的。
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<ofan> 男的你好
<cfy> Kandu: 看来(.)多次匹配，\1是最后一次的
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 搞过linux下的usbhid驱动么
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 设备侧搞好了
<jinleileiking> oyeah .
<cfy> Kandu: $ echo abc|sed -r 's/(.){3}/\1/'
<cfy> Kandu: \1是第一个括号里的。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，發現我傻了
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<ibodi> 问个常识：笔记本电池满了，是否要拔掉电源的呢？
<cfy> ibodi: ...... 拔掉电池，还是电源。。。
<cfy> 后者基本没见过。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 確實傻了，我要去睡一覺，休息休息..
<cfy> 前者，有人这么干。。。
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 输出数组元素，使用索引值输出错误，使用指针输出正确 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359907 Code: /*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ *初始化一个数组，将数组内容复制到另外两个数组中 *第一份拷贝使用数组下标，第二份拷贝使用指针增量操作，把目标数组名和要复制的元 *素数目 …
<jinleileiking> i ibodi:
<jinleileiking> ibodi: 不拔
<jinleileiking> 把kk
<jinleileiking> 踢了
<jinleileiking> kick kk
<pocoyo> 谁用 Gnome 3 的？
<jinleileiking> pocoyo: 那破东西，没人用
<pocoyo> jinleileiking: 就你觉得人家破吧。
<lingyang> :-S
<jinleileiking> 这里都是awesome, openbox等lightweight wm党
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<ibodi> 电池老是充满状态，又是连这交流电线，没有影响吗？还是把电池索性拔了，如果长期不用电池可能又不好吧？
<cfy> sawfish路过。。。。。
<zhan> xmonad 路过
<cfy> ibodi: 有保护的。你有空用用就行了
<jinleileiking> cfy: sawfish咋样？
<jinleileiking> awesome 路过
<ibodi> cfy: 我用空用用什么：拔掉，还是不拔掉？
<jinleileiking> zhan: xmonad咋样？
<cfy> ibodi: 不把
<cfy> jinleileiking: 很好
<zhan> jinleileiking: 超级稳定
<ibodi> cfy: 我用空用用什么：拔掉电线，还是不拔掉电线？
<lingyang> 不拔
<cfy> ibodi: 不拔
<cfy> ibodi: 但是有机会，可以用用你的电池
<cfy> ibodi: 不要一直不用电池
<jinleileiking> cfy: sawfish看着很好啊！！
<jinleileiking> cfy: 有点苹果的意思
<lingyang> 最好不要拔
<jinleileiking> cfy: 资源占用咋样？
<ibodi> cfy: 笔记本拔掉电源适配器，那个电源适配器（从电器）还整天连着交流电插座有影响吗？
<lingyang> 好像没影响吧
<cfy> jinleileiking: cfy      16430  0.0  0.3 133820 12484 ?        S    Jan04   0:54 sawfish
<ibodi> 我摸它没有热，大概是没有关系
<lingyang> 我是一直没拔过
<jinleileiking> cfy: 133m?
<jinleileiking> awesome凑合用了。-_-#
<lingyang> :-)
<jinleileiking> 搞linux就是特么折腾发行版和wm太烦了
<cfy> jinleileiking: 12484kb
<cfy> ibodi: 。。。不知道。。。。。。
<jinleileiking> 1000      2315  0.6  1.1  21504 10380 tty1     S    09:13   1:47 awesome
<ibodi> 同时用11.10 PK 10.04 感觉 11.10 设计是好些。
<lingyang> 不是吧
<Colin-shzsc> 偶现在用的是 WM 换用 Openbox 的 Xfce
<lingyang> :-(|)
<ibodi> 希望1.24 ubuntu 11.10.4 能装上。
<jinleileiking> Colin-shzsc: xfce配置太多了，不和谐
<jinleileiking> awesome 一个rc.lua都搞定。舒服些
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 一个。。。。
<ibodi> 昨天谁推介那个 deepin 还是没有装上，跟 ubuntu 一样卡在同一个地方
<jinleileiking> cfy: sawfish配置文件怎么弄的
<cfy> 求几个源文件的linux kernel :D
<cfy> jinleileiking: 看wiki
<Colin-shzsc> jinleileiking: 作为 Arch 用户表示不讨厌去配置，我是在 xfconf 的配置文件里面手动配置 Openbox 的启动的
<jinleileiking> sawfish确实比较炫。。
<jinleileiking> 干活去了
<huntxu> openbox一點不比xfce帶的xfwm輕量
<huntxu> 相反xfwm還有很多openbox沒有的特性
<Colin-shzsc> huntxu: 但我这里 xfwm 的启动就是比 Openbox 慢……
<huntxu> 幾秒鐘的事罷了
<jinleileiking> 启动慢就慢呗。。。。。
<huntxu> xfwm4有display compositing哦
<Colin-shzsc> huntxu: 除了位图主题（因而可以圆角）和自带混成比 ob 强，我暂时还真没看出 xfwm 好在哪里
<huntxu> 自帶混合已經強很多了好伐
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 代码分享下。
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 什么代码？
<xiangfu> 你写的。
<Colin-shzsc> huntxu: ob 除了偶尔会在 AWN 上闪出一个一闪即逝的图标外没发现什么不爽的地方
<huntxu> 關鍵還是xfwm4和其他xfce的組件合作還是要稍微好一些
<huntxu> 無dock
<huntxu> adam8157|working: 蛋蛋你學破馬工作了啊
<Colin-shzsc> 混成问题 ob 可以用 xcompmgr 或者 cairo-compmgr，对我而言足够了
<adam8157|working> huntxu: 忙着呢哈
<huntxu> roylez: .
<Colin-shzsc> 超市里的那个人运气真够好的：http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/73c01124gw1doq63rh6s2g.gif
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • xbmc一運行，gnome3就崩潰，腫末辦？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359916 第一次就崩潰，從來沒成功運行過 Quote: ############## XBMC CRASH LOG ############### ################ SYSTEM INFO ################ Date: Thu Jan 5 13:18:55 CST 2012 XBMC Options: Arch: x86_64 Kernel: Linux 3.1.6-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 22 09:11:48 CET 2011 Release: ############## END SYS …
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好  ㍦ 
<flh> kk gip wq vb
 * kingbo 这地好人真多
<ypsjd> 好人也扶不起老人呀
<roylez> huntxu: .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 高人帮忙看看硬盘问题！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359922 两块硬盘都只装了ubuntu11.10为何有一块硬盘分区表很鬼异，而且只能装linux系统其它系统全装不上没法写入。帮忙看下是不是要重装！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 intel — 2012-01-05 14:40
<jinleileiking> .?
<jinleileiking> How can the Capslock status show in the statusline ;)
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 有多破？
<pocoyo> 破马刺？
<eexp> 为什么打火机，要吹一口气，才打燃。 roylez
<Evanescence> 有谁会用rsync的?我想要做到一下几点: 目录1,和目录2,名字分别是SOURCE,DEST,DEST里我第一次从SOURCE复制过来的文件,后来我修改过了,之后SOURCE有新文件添加,我想要把这些新添加的SOURCE中的文件用rsync同不到DEST目录下,请问用rsync应该用哪几个选项?
<Evanescence> 有谁会用rsync的?我想要做到一下几点: 目录1,和目录2,名字分别是SOURCE,DEST,DEST里我第一次从SOURCE复制过来的文件,后来我修改过了,之后SOURCE有新文件添加,我想要把这些新添加的SOURCE中的文件用rsync同不到DEST目录下,请问用rsync应该用哪几个选项?但是不要覆盖在DEST中已经修改过的,或者修改时间比SOURCE中新的.
<eexp> Evanescence:  roylez 天天搞这个。
 * eexp 系统老坏的，才搞这个吧。
<roylez> eexp: 瞎扯，rsync我是拿来当scp用的
<Evanescence> eexp: 你天天用rsync?
<Evanescence> eexp: 果断告诉我应该用哪几个选项啊,我看的有点糊涂了
<eexp> roylez™
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 斗篷发明的
<eexp> 我才不用这。 Evanescence 说了 roylez用
<Evanescence> eexp: 失误失误,我看终端时间长了,眼睛不太好使了
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,请教呢
<eexp> 2009年，在旧金山每年一度的手X 大会上，日本男子Sato 以9小时58分钟的时间，获得了冠军。
<Evanescence> eexp: 难道那男子,吃了什么过期的药,被勃起了?
<roylez> Evanescence: 我说了我拿rsync当scp用的
<roylez> Evanescence: 同步我用unison
<xixi> cd
<Evanescence> roylez: 哦...
<Evanescence> 这里还有谁会rsync的??
<Guest58532> test
<pocoyo> test ok.
<cyrusyzgtt> .....
<Guest91884> ping CyrusYzGTt
<Guest91884> CyrusYzGTt hi
<Guest91884> cryusyzgtt
<cryusyzgtt> 唉。。。
<cryusyzgtt> ping CyrusYzGTt
<cryusyzgtt> ping CyrusYzGTt
<cryusyzgtt> ping CyrusYzGTt
<cryusyzgtt> ping CyrusYzGTt
<kk> cryusyzgtt: .. ..
<Colin-shzsc> 超市里那位哥们够悲催的……http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/73c01124gw1doq63rh6s2g.gif
<thanatoid> 这 轮子
<thanatoid> 问问 现在移动硬盘的价降下来了么 以前没关注这个 最进发奖学金 想入手一个
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: ...
<roylez> thanatoid: 奖学金呢。啧啧
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 我对pptp vpn还是不理解
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ?
<ofan> 啥不理解的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 稍等
<eexp> 稍等，就跑了。
<eexp> 调戏酷胖嘛
<eexp> thanatoid: 多少钱
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我贴点traceroute给你看看
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 连不上？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 丫的，LA连Sina可以，连facebook却不行，奇怪了
<tomato> 有人用过YATE吗？
<thanatoid> /msg roylz 听说泰国发水现在价高 不知道降下来没有 我以前也不知道 硬盘价钱
<tomato> 一个sip服务器
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你果然是有钱人， ofan 的当都上
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: dns设置的啥
<tomato> 有做过sip/voip开发的吗？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: dns没理会，可能是dns问题
<ofan> 必须要设dns
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 难道应该用8.8.8.8?
<MeaCulpa_> hmm...
<MeaCulpa_> 有可能
<ofan> 不要用google的
<ofan> 用opendns
<MeaCulpa_> 推荐点国外的dns
<thanatoid> 没用过这玩意 怎么但独给一人发。。。。
<thanatoid> /msg 某人 ？
<eexp> thanatoid: /msg nick xxxx
<ofan> thanatoid: /me <nick>
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 你居然也买骗子的东西
<eexp> 过年就到期了。
<eexp> ofan: 是不
<thanatoid> /msg eexp 收到？
<eexp> 前面没空格
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: apple的东西看簧片用的
<thanatoid> /msgeexp 收到？
<eexp> 簧片，新名词
<thanatoid> /msg eexp收到？
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 难道是雕？
<thanatoid> 输入法？
<thanatoid> 的毛病？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 推荐点dns啦
<roylez> adam8157|working: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1506812_460s.jpg
<roylez> adam8157|working: 三个人合影
<thanatoid> /me <ofan> 收到 我输对了么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: opendns啊
<zhan> roylez: ...
<ofan> thanatoid: 对了
<huntxu> roylez: 今天撿回100塊
<thanatoid> /me <ofan> 但在公共频道里可见 这是me于msg的区别？
<ofan> thanatoid: 这样比较醒目
<MeaCulpa_> ofan:     208.67.222.222
<MeaCulpa_>     208.67.220.220
<thanatoid> /me <ofan> 醒目？
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 这谁啊，拿 me 当 msg 用
<thanatoid> sorry  不会是 别人告我可以这样用 我还不知道有什么影响
<thanatoid> 抱歉 菜鸟 请指点下
<Kandu> thanatoid: 應該是你用的客戶端的問題，自動把 / 開頭的在前面加了 /say 了
<zhan> thanatoid: /me /msg 都没效果。。。
<thanatoid> Quassel 的话在哪里该？
<thanatoid> /msg Kandu Quassel 的话在哪里该？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<zhan> 。。。
<Kandu> thanatoid: 不知道
<thanatoid> /join #Kubuntu
<Kandu> ..竟然有這樣的客戶端
<zhan> Version for thanatoid is Quassel IRC v0.6.1 (dist-611ebcc)
<thanatoid> so?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 内核3.2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359930 今天用最新的内核3.2，三个文件用软件中心安装的，重启一直卡住，进不了书密码的界面 求助，本来想升级看看CPU温度能不能降下来，原来3.00.14的内核，看视频时温度60-74 WUBI安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsjwww — 2012-01-05 15:45
<thanatoid> /so?
<thanatoid> /join #Kubuntu
<thanatoid> /part #kubuntu
<MeaCulpa_> GFW... 原来还污染DNS
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 老早就是了
<thanatoid> 我这是怎么了 是版本不行么
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 你那ip, 现在数据库还是在德州
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: quakelive服务器把我带去Dallas... 300 ping...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我们公司vpn连日本70ping, 强悍
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/DLUBP
<kk> ofan,啥网址y I'm 26. I've had this turtle for 20 years. - Imgur
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 显然GFW在vpn以外
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: la的，网络带宽的公司应该是dallas的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 这下悲剧了，vpn到美国，ping日本300 ping 美国也是300
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 看来玩游戏还是不靠谱
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 可以搞下路由表
<MeaCulpa_> 需要韩国日本vpn, 恩，或者路由表写死，尽量少跳？
<ofan> http://ftp.apnic.net/apnic/dbase/data/country-ipv4.lst  被删了
<ofan> 擦
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，ping LA 280
<adam8157|working> roylez: 忙状态暂告一段落 休息一会儿...
<roylez> adam8157|working: 我刚刚开始干活
<adam8157|working> roylez: ...
<zhan> roylez: yo
<roylez> zhan: 咋啦？
<adam8157|working> roylez: yoooo
<zhan> roylez: 你不是干活去了么
<roylez> adam8157|working: 在公司的时候，觉得时间总是闲的，于是可以放心在厕所思考人生。在家总觉得忙，反倒不去了。结果就是放假就没大号的感觉了，上班的时候一天一次。.......
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 新人要学Emacs，地球人快来帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359933 各位，本人刚学C/C++，用过微软的Visual Studio 2010 三天，用过Eclipse四天！俺的直觉告诉我Eclipse比微软的好- -！但是还是不满意！！！不知道是我太落后还是IDE太先进不适合我用，反正我很抗拒IDE，IDE越用越想吐，菜单还有图形界面太多， …
<adam8157|working> roylez: 于是你春节长假爆肚而亡
<roylez> adam8157|working: 这个比较有风险，元旦三天没大号
<roylez> adam8157|working: 还是上班好啊
<roylez> adam8157|working: 看来我其实是一个热爱工作的人
 * adam8157|working ...
<roylez> zhan: 对不？
<thanatoid> /part #Kubuntu
<zhan> roylez: 原来你工作就是拉。。
<thanatoid> /part #kubuntu
<roylez> thanatoid: 你换点正常的客户端吧，比如xchat
<thanatoid> kubuntu 自带的就这么挫？
<zhan> kubuntu 自带的不是 konversion 么
<thanatoid> 10.04lst
<snugglecat> hi all
<nyfair> Quassel Kopete Opera
<kk> snugglecat, 好  ㍨ 
<snugglecat> kopete 上不了irc 啊
<thanatoid> 我改就是了 但我觉得是Ibus 和这个有冲突 我输入命令的时候 字体不一样 粗体就显示在屏幕上 细体式就当是命令
<snugglecat> thanatoid, 啥意思
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dorj2ypbyjg.gif 这是啥子意思哦
<thanatoid> /join #kubuntu
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助，修改开机界面的时候不小心错删文件ubuntu_logo_16.png。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359936 如题，今天手痒想要修改Ubuntu 11.10的开机动画，结果替换文件时杯具了，错删了没有备份的ubuntu_logo_16.png，用debugfs:lsdel也找不到，这个文件在/lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/目录里，哪位好心人路过请发给我一份， …
<snugglecat> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dorba5ku7dj.jpg 他家有大猫， 我家有小猫
<nyfair> 干脆把theme也改了吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 恩，32位的libcurl
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 有点脏~
<cfy> snugglecat:  http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/PetsEden/1054305/702
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<snugglecat> cfy, 你的??? 我的比你的小， 比你的难看
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<cfy> snugglecat:  论坛里看到的
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 啥小，小弟弟？
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 我家的贪嘴猫
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 3.2的内核也出了
<ofan> 3.2据说带了android的驱动
<ofan> 想给平板装个arch
<roylez> ofan: arch没有arm的build吧
<nyfair> arch支持arm?
<ofan> 自己编
<nyfair> 大大
<ofan> 大便什么的也行
<adam8157|working> tualatrix: Hi, 给个意见, 给我妈妈的电脑装Ubuntu还是Linux Deepin? 她0基础, 能上网, 能webqq, 能和我skype就行...
<ofan> 虽然次了点
<roylez> adam8157|working: ....
<nyfair> win7
<cfy> adam8157|working: 果断gentoo
<cfy> adam8157|working: 装稳定呗
<adam8157|working> cfy: 你皮痒
<ofan> 装windows还不如直接丢垃圾堆
<cfy> adam8157|working: 我给你推荐。。。。。
<cfy> adam8157|working: 你还说我。。。
<snugglecat_> 我的 quassel没问题
<roylez> cfy: 就是皮痒，起码还得 LFS
<ofan> 装个bsd loool
<adam8157|working> cfy: 我debian sid
<cfy> adam8157|working: 稳定不。我觉得不会很稳定
<adam8157|working> tualatrix: 你只是在挂机吧...
<adam8157|working> cfy: 很稳定的
<cfy> roylez: .....
<nyfair> 不肯windows，那还是gentoo吧
<cfy> adam8157|working: 那debian sid嘛
<snugglecat_> /join #ubuntu
<cfy> adam8157|working: 我觉得必须能远程维护的嘛
<adam8157|working> cfy: 不够漂亮和易用
<cfy> adam8157|working: 要易用干啥，放个opera,skype.还有啥，就行了
<cfy> 其它的，不用管
<adam8157|working> 远程维护用啥? ssh? 没固定IP, teamviewer?
<cfy> adam8157|working: 那主动连嘛。
<Kandu> adam8157|working: 開個花生殼什麼的
<snugglecat_> thanatoid: 你输命令用格式干嘛
<cfy> adam8157|working: 把ip写在桌面上。。。让你妈报给你
<nyfair> 花生壳现在收费吧
<Kandu> adam8157|working: debian stable 吧
<snugglecat> /join #ubuntu
<cfy> adam8157|working: 或者，每次开机，post,get一下嘛
<adam8157|working> Evanescence: 你用的什么搞动态dns?
 * Kandu 從沒給過花生殼錢
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<snugglecat> thanatoid, 输命令啥客户端用格式的不起作用
<Evanescence> adam8157|working: DynDNS
<snugglecat> /join #我要蛋蛋
<snugglecat> 一样进不去
<Evanescence> adam8157|working: 用ddclient,不错的
<Evanescence> adam8157|working: DynDNS官方还有另外一个软件,在linux大多都能从源里安装
<snugglecat> /join #我要爱爱
<adam8157|working> Evanescence: oh? 看看去
<snugglecat> 进不去
<snugglecat> /join #我要yy
<snugglecat> 进不去
<snugglecat> 啥都一样
<Evanescence> 刚刚在看dnfwah,这里有没有献稿的人啊??
<nyfair> 授人以鱼不如授人以渔
<snugglecat> /join #我要奶奶
<snugglecat> 依然进不去
<cfy> Kandu: 好冷啊。。。
<Evanescence> /join #play_snugglecat
<snugglecat> cfy, 冷就穿衣服
<snugglecat> cfy, 把猫放脖子，挺的。今天试过
<snugglecat> cfy, 把猫放脖子，挺暖的。今天试过
<Kandu> cfy: 是有點冷，我早上都沒洗臉，水都凍住了
<snugglecat> 撒尿呢
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求救！！！可以ping通ipv6.google.com但是上不去（浏览器没有问题） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359942 设置网络连接的时候，ipv6选项设置成自动就连不上网，设置成忽略又上不去ipv6,求救！ 我用的是Inode连接的校园网 统计信息: 发表于 由 MadStudent — 2012-01-05 16:49
<snugglecat_> 好了么可以了么
<snugglecat_> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> 我这看不到颜色
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好
 * adam8157|working 算了 写个脚本 获取公网IP后把公网IP发到我的Gtalk或者邮箱好了 或者我的域名空间内
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<snugglecat_> 没用啊， xchat 看不到颜色是为什么
<snugglecat> 为什么
<snugglecat> 格式字符不同的么
<nyfair> 用ifttt？
<snugglecat>  测试
<snugglecat> 咋回事啊
<kk> snugglecat, .. ..  ㍨ 
<cfy> adam8157|working: 你有外部http服务器么？
<adam8157|working> cfy: adam8157.info
<snugglecat> xchat 设颜色， quassel 看不到， quassel 设颜色， xchat 看不到
<cfy> adam8157|working: wget -U adam adam8157.info -O /dev/null
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你看到我的字有颜色么， 这里又禁颜色文字了么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你看到我的字有颜色么， 这里又禁颜色文字了么
<cfy> adam8157|working: 搞定。。。
<adam8157|working> cfy: ...
<cfy> adam8157|working: 你下次只要grep log不就好咯
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 红的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 自定义就是了
<snugglecat> 不是
<snugglecat> 貌似这房间不能给颜色
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> 试过有段时间可以的
<snugglecat>  a
<cfy> adam8157|working: 发到工作邮箱更好: 请不要声张, 谢谢 :)
<snugglecat>  a
<cfy> adam8157|working: 你怎么知道别人是UTF-8....
<adam8157|working> cfy: 鄙视非UTF8的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是绿色的么->  a
<cfy> adam8157|working: 哦。
 * adam8157|working 貌似花生壳也很方便, 尤其可以通过http方式
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是绿色的么->  a
<cfy> adam8157|working: 你不就需要知道ip么。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 快告诉我啊
<adam8157|working> cfy: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你带 绿帽 了??
<cfy> adam8157|working: 一个curl就搞定咯:D
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是绿色的么->  a
<snugglecat> 是还是不是
 * adam8157|working 靠 坏了 光纤到楼有公网IP么...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你带 绿帽 了??
<adam8157|working> cfy: 咋弄
<cfy> adam8157|working: 怎么会没有？
<cfy> adam8157|working: 我不是给你了个wget?
<snugglecat> ...........
<adam8157|working> cfy: 不一定有
<nyfair> 有戈
<snugglecat> a
<adam8157|working> cfy: 麻烦
<cfy> adam8157|working: 那端口转发吧
<snugglecat> d
<cfy> adam8157|working: 开个ssh,每次开机转发下？
<cfy> adam8157|working: 那都不用知道ip咯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是黄色的么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 问别人，别烦我
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是黄色的么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 就一个字啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是
<snugglecat> 就 一或俩字
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是黄色的么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是黄色的么
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 是的
<roylez> adam8157|working: 知道你很闲 http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~kirkenda/joy84.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y TheCAT - Web Services Overview
<adam8157|working> roylez: 大神啊
<adam8157|working> roylez: kk名字取错了
<roylez> adam8157|working: real programmer use ``cat`` ....
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 哦， 那就奇怪了， 我用另一个irc客户端各自设颜色， 两边都看不到
<roylez> adam8157|working: Joy 做演示的时候不用vi，用ed....
<adam8157|working> roylez: "kindle it"ed
<roylez> adam8157|working: .........
<roylez> adam8157|working: 我在找unix hater’s handbook的html版
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 跟你闹着玩的。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:  颜色被禁了...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 难怪
<snugglecat> 我去接儿子去
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你儿子不坐校车?
<adam8157|working> roylez: 没找着
<adam8157|working> roylez: pdf不好么
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 很近， 上学是自己走去，下课我去接
<roylez> adam8157|working: slowlaris
<roylez> adam8157|working: 这名字取的
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 泼了蜜咯
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 是你在用 O_O_BOT 在坛上发贴的吧？
<zhan> palomino|working: 菠萝菠萝蜜
<palomino|working> = =
<jiero> 掉线太多了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 什么？》
<roylez> palomino|working: http://code.nasa.gov/projects/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Projects | code.nasa.gov
<roylez> palomino|working: Goddard Space Flight Center  ?????
<cfy> roylez: 了了
<cfy> roylez: 电影有么？求名字
<roylez> cfy: 啥电影？
<cfy> roylez: 随便，不要暴力的
<roylez> cfy: 韩国芸能界悲惨事件？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 有人在论坛上用 大小眼儿发帖？
<cfy> roylez: 悲惨事件？
<cfy> roylez: 不要吧。换个，还有么？
<roylez> cfy: 为啥不要？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 不清楚，我记得以前是可以的，
<cfy> roylez: 这个。。。
<cfy> roylez: 这啥片？
<jiero> cfy: 看老电影。http://tv.sohu.com/xjzq/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 仙境之桥-仙境之桥在线观看-搜狐视频 - 搜狐视频
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: 别的没了？
<cfy> roylez: 这个，你要推荐给ee 看。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 记事： 刚刚 上 艹蒥 看技术文章 ，受益匪浅
<jiero> roylez: 你推荐了什么？
<cfy> jiero: 看过了
<jiero> cfy: 哦。。。你看了多少电影了。
<cfy> jiero: 好多。。。
 * jiero 最近10年至多看过100部电影。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 求种子
<cfy> roylez: 这根本不是电影。。。
<cfy> roylez: 求电影
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 问主席。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. ..
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • EXT4文件系统文件恢复程序--ext4magic http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359943 在archlinux的community仓库里面找到的。貌似网上没有比较简单的ext4文件恢复方案，这个可以试试，用法很简单，也很好用。具体自己man。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dryland718 — 2012-01-05 17:14
<jiero> 悦悦和哈皮分手了？
<fvw> pocoyo: ......
<pocoyo> fvw: 您来了 。。。
<jiero> 。。。raspberry pi 01号拍到2050欧元了。。。
<fvw> pocoyo: 我的帐号 被禁了
<jiero> 还有6天，看看能不能超过6000
<fvw> pocoyo: 你一说就
<pocoyo> fvw: 我不是解了吗。。
<jiero> fvw: 封吧。
<fvw> jiero: 哦
<jiero> fvw: 我乐于祸患
<pocoyo> fvw: 我怕有人做坏事啊。哈哈。这密码我都知道了。
<jiero> pocoyo: 你也知道啊
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<pocoyo> jiero: 你知道？
<huntxu> roylez: python裏struct.pack是做什麽的
<fvw> pocoyo: 呵呵 你什么时候成了 管理员了
<jiero> pocoyo: 我不知道。
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168188.htm
<kk> ofan_,啥网址y 文件共享成为瑞典官方认可的宗教_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> pocoyo: 我问你要好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 你是不是在其他地方启动了 大小眼 复活计划，，有人用 大小眼回帖了 pocoyo 说的
<pocoyo> fvw: 反正我解封了。再登录不了，我也不知道怎么解。。。
<fvw> pocoyo: 可以了 我登录了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ .. 文件共享，，跟 宗教 屁事
<fvw> pocoyo: 密码已改
<fvw> pocoyo: 主要是 论坛上 我就这一个帐号 后面哪个 基本不用
<pocoyo> fvw: 哦。
<fvw> pocoyo: 谢谢 吃饭去了
<pocoyo> fvw: okay哈哈
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: meiyou
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,, 哦哦，， 你决定升级 大小眼么，， 我希望 大小眼 进化 支持 7070登录，，还有支持 匿名 支持 使用 gpu启动。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,, 哦哦，， 你决定升级 大小眼么，， 我希望 大小眼 进化 支持 7070登录，，还有支持 匿名 支持 使用 gpu启动。。 嗯，，还有 多线程
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 部分网页上要求输入验证码的地方的验证码图片无法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359946 如题。验证码图片无法显示。 后来安装了电影播放机播放音频和视频所需要的一些支持后，再打开这个网页，可以正常显示了。 而且，下载的视频可以看到视频截图。 不知是什么原因。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 32位的libcurl...
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,, 哦哦，， 你决定升级 大小眼么，， 我希望 大小眼 进化 支持 7070登录，，还有支持 匿名 支持 使用 gpu启动。。 嗯，，还有 多线程.. 还有一经启动在 内存里，而不影响 硬碟
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,, 哦哦，， 你决定升级 大小眼么，， 我希望 大小眼 进化 支持 7070登录，，还有支持 匿名 支持 使用 gpu启动(使用低于1GB的gpu内存才可以接受)。。 嗯，，还有 多线程.. 还有一经启动在 内存里，而不影响 硬碟
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,, 哦哦，， 你决定升级 大小眼么，， 我希望 大小眼 进化 支持 7070登录，，还有支持 匿名 支持 使用 gpu启动(使用低于1GB的gpu内存才可以接受)。。 嗯，，还有 多线程.. 还有一经启动在 内存(1024MB-2048MB)里，而不影响 硬碟
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 大小眼的父神 走了，， 木有带来大小眼，也木有带走 kk
<MeaCulpa_> 哈哈哈，240 ping rail了2个韩国棒子
 * adam8157|working teamviewer是靠wine的...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍩ 
<phoenixlzx> 好冷清哦，有活人嘛...
<flh> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ .. 嗨
<kk> flh, 好  ㍩ 
<snugglecat> hihi
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 出现长时间无法关机或重启的现象 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359947 我用wubi装的11.10 有时关机或重启的时候 很久都关不了 只能关电源了 请问是怎么回事呢？ 如何检验是哪里出了问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 suitup — 2012-01-05 17:51
 * CyrusYzGTt 额，，f17 用的是 gcc-4.7 ..看来 cuda到时还要修改一次才能使用
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, linux 除了 gcc 还有啥子编译器可用
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 额，， cgwin32..
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..可是 cuda支持的是 4.4。。
<snugglecat> cgwin32 不还是 gcc 来的么， 我是说完全不同 gcc 的
<snugglecat> 有没有
<CyrusYzGTt> http://developer.download.nvidia.com/CUDA/training/cuda41_webinar.mp4
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道，，反正我不懂
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox中Ubuntu11的網絡連接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359950 我現在用的是VirtualBox 4.1.8，虛擬的是ubuntu11.10，虛擬機網絡設置為NAT，當我在Ubuntu下用sudo pppoeconf時提示下面這些信息： Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason  …
<FrankLv> SHELL中如何判断字符串是以 rssh结尾的？有什么内部字符串操作么？
<FrankLv> if [[ "$CHECKING_USER_SHELL" =~ "rssh$" ]]; then 这样貌似不行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • man emerge提示没有less？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359952 新安装的gentoo 我输入 man emerge后显示 sh:/usr/bin/less: No such file or directory Error executing formatting or display command. System command /bin/bzip2 -c -d /var/cache/man/cat1/emerge.1.bz2 | /usr/bin/less exited with status 127. 这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingmeisu2009 — 2012-01-05  …
<tenzu> ??
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282216/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 过去的碰瓷弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ofan> teamviewer好垃圾
<tenzu> roylez_: 笑死了
<ofan> snugglecat: icc
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282006/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这才是真正的西游记 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个不错
<tenzu> roylez_: 玉帝是黑老大
<maucat> 我在终端输入了一堆命令，如果我不想执行了，有什么快捷键可以一次清除了吗？
<FrankLv> maucat: Ctrl C
<maucat> FrankLv: ok,thanks
<roylez_> tenzu: 看了两遍，这视频作者真心牛。虽然我不是完全同意
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于安装fcitx输入法的问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359956 你们的： Code: #setup XIM environment, needn't if use SCIM as    gtk-immodules export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim export QT_IM_MODULE=xim 都是写到哪个文件？ 还有 设置 怎么跟随桌面环境自动启动的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nginx — 2012-01-05 18:59
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 那么 西厢记 呢
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 谁无聊看爱情小说啊
<phoenixlzx> 问一下...开机不能开启KMS，显示 drm/i915 cant work without intel_agp module。问题是 /etc/mkinitcpio.conf 里已经添加了 intel_agp和i915，而且开机后 sudo modprobe i915 显示 FATAL:error when inserting i915 module:no such device
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .,. 那不是 爱情，， 是 揭露 神仙转世 和 神仙寿命的秘密
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 去去。还不如复习韩国芸能
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 好吧，，尊 竹席 口谕
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TbDMk69sd5w/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 《回忆之光》2011原创定格动画_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 回忆之光 原创 定格动画 景德镇陶瓷学院 2011
<mengfei> 大家编程都用什么编辑器啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5OTM5MzM2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 无机化学（21）：原子结构 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Firefox的firebug插件 15秒网上快速预定火车票教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359960 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168179.htm 以前也听说过firebug，不知道还能这样用 原文作者是8.0，并且在windows下。在linux下9.0应该也木有问题。我过年不需买票，不知哪位有需求的人士试一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 ooinzaghi — 2012-01-0 …
<Lpy> What can I do
<LOL_> test
<Lpy> text= =。
<kk> LOL_, .. ..  ㍫ 
<Lpy> 这里说英文的？
<LOL_> Lpy: yep :)
<Lpy> I should speak English？
<LOL_> Lpy: this is a english channel
<Lpy> Oh！
<Lpy> My poor English
<Lpy> So what can I do here
<LOL_> Lpy: nothing
<cfy> LOL_: 打倒
<Lpy> = =。
<cfy> Lpy: 你打倒 LOL_ 就行了，其他的不用管
<Lpy> = =。
<Lpy> 哦  可以讲中文...
<tenzu> 吃饱了
<LOL_> cfy: ...
<cfy> tenzu: 你来了，正好
<cfy> tenzu: 你的头像是谁？
<Lpy> 请问要怎么回复一个人？
<tenzu> cfy: 你肥来呢
<cfy> tenzu: 都有人跑到别的论坛问了。。。
<LOL_> Lpy: 你打到死cc就行了
<tenzu> cfy: 无名俗人
<tenzu> cfy: 素人
<cfy> tenzu: 头像谁啊。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 真的是无名素人, 不是女优
<tenzu> cfy: 没人知道名字
<Lpy> LOL_：像这样？
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<LOL_> Lpy: ...
<cfy> LOL_: 你哪里冒出来的？
<Lpy> 不会用
<LOL_> cfy: 啥那冒出来的？
<cfy> LOL_: ...
<cfy> LOL_: 以前啥nick
<LOL_> cfy: ...
<tenzu> Lpy: 输入对方nick的头几个字母, tab键补全
<cfy> Kandu: 不喜欢irc
<cfy> Kandu: 太多马甲了。。。
<Lpy> tenzu: 比如这样？
<tenzu> Lpy: yep
<Lpy> tenzu: Thanks
<tenzu> Lpy: no problem
<Lpy> 第一次用irc
<tenzu> cfy: 谁在哪儿打听我头像?
<Lpy> 这里不用注册自己的帐号的吗？
<cfy> tenzu: 水木社区。我找找，看能找到不
<cfy> Lpy: 不注册的都打倒
<tenzu> cfy: 你觉得我会火么?
<cfy> tenzu: 会。而且有人回帖：从ubuntu来的？
<cfy> tenzu: 大概的回复
<cfy> tenzu: 我找找
<Lpy> cfy: 请问怎么注册？
<LOL_> 现在的偶像剧的女猪脚越来越丑了
<tenzu> cfy: 看来我由于头像的关系已经火了...
<cfy> tenzu: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/766623
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 求大图求姓名
<cfy> LOL_: 算了。搜索一下
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 今天早上还下雪咯
<cfy> iGoogle: 神天气预报不准啊。。。
<LOL_> cfy: ?
<LOL_> cfy: 搜索啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说今年不下雪的lol
<cfy> LOL_: 搜索怎么注册。。
<tenzu> cfy: 看来有人看过套图
<LOL_> cfy: 注册？注册什么？
<cfy> LOL_: http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<kk> cfy,啥网址y How to Register a User Name on Freenode - wikiHow
<cfy> Lpy: 看这个 http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<cfy> LOL_: 擦，回复错热了。。
<LOL_> cfy: 你的意思是我不好注册？
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。
<Lpy> cfy: Thanks
<cfy> LOL_: Lpy: 你们两都L开头。。。。补全错人了。。。。。
<cfy> 失误 :D
<cfy> tenzu: 我没有啊。   在一技术论坛看见一个头像。
<tenzu> cfy: 戴帽子踢掉一个就行了 LOL
<cfy> tenzu: 从ubuntu论坛窜这来了？
<cfy> tenzu: :D
<LOL_> cfy: 你c开头，我也没补全错呀，小小鄙视你一下下，lol
<LOL_> tenzu: 你。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 都知道ubuntu了。。。
<cfy> LOL_: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<tenzu> cfy: 6楼那人一定看过套图
<tenzu> LOL_: 肿么了?
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<LOL_> tenzu: 发错了。
<cfy> tenzu: 快去找找，到底叫啥。。。你去日本吧。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 网络连接，浏览器相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359964 比较奇怪 我连接宽带的几秒钟内，可以上 sina.com.cn ，weibo.com 之后，再过几秒钟就不能上了 无论是用firefox还是chrome都一样 不知道怎么解决、 网上没搜到类似的问题 求教 我的网络是有先连锐捷，不过，既然几秒钟内可以上，而后不能上 …
<tenzu> cfy: 我很确信是无名素人
<tenzu> cfy: 去日本大海捞针啊, 套图是05-06年出来的, 现在都不知道那妹子变成啥样了
<cfy> tenzu: ....
<gebjgd> tenzu: 天津大学好么？
<cfy> tenzu: 你取个名字吧。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 没觉得太好
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。。
<tenzu> cfy: 那就叫cfy
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不是你老婆在那里上学么
<cfy> tenzu: @_@
<tenzu> gebjgd: 上班
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你的老婆们
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那完了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我小三不在天大
<iGoogle> cfy: 去论坛算题目。你最喜欢算法了。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我没说正室
<gebjgd> tenzu: 从天大在搞个
<iGoogle> cfy: 我们这，不下雪。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥下雪了。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 天大妹子质量很不错啊, 至少我在校园里看到不少好看的. 比我上学那会儿强多了
<cfy> iGoogle: 胡说。。。我同学说早上下雪了。。。
<iGoogle> 你家下雪吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有。。。。长沙。。。。
<iGoogle> 啥同学。吓唬你的呢
<gebjgd> tenzu: 本地的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有。。。。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 还是外地的？
<LOL_> iGoogle: 推荐几本关于c语言的书呗
<cfy> iGoogle: 他发状态的。。。。怎么吓唬我？
<iGoogle> 那胡说的。雨都没下。风都不刮。
<cfy> iGoogle: 论坛哪有题目。。。
<LOL_> iGoogle: 俺想学习c
<iGoogle> cfy: 我才发的
<cfy> LOL_: K & R
<LOL_> cfy: 还有吗
<iGoogle> LOL_: 学啥。那麻烦的。你学脚本吧
<cfy> iGoogle: ...,我看看去
<tenzu> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=359959
<cfy> LOL_: 学common lisp去。学C干嘛
<kk> tenzu ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 折纸题目
<iGoogle> 要知道如何搭建模型
<LOL_> iGoogle: c专家编程 Pointers on c 还有 k&r
<LOL_> iGoogle: 这几本书怎么样
<iGoogle> 疼疼，今天记得有什么事情要说你的。
<LOL_> cfy: common lisp 中文教程多吗
<cfy> tenzu: iGoogle: 我也要补习语文。。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 嘛事儿?
<iGoogle> LOL_: 看书的，统统不知道。你找 cfy
<tenzu> cfy: 我是真心看不懂
<iGoogle> tenzu: 不记得了
<CyrusYzGTt> ee又发神码，，最近貌似在量产 神码
<tenzu> iGoogle: 赶紧翻log
<cfy> LOL_: 有的。还有卖
<iGoogle> 难道都没折纸过？不明白？
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥叫y=1.5x-2x?
<LOL_> iGoogle: cfy 学python有啥好教程没
<iGoogle> 就是限制尺寸嘛
<iGoogle> 可变尺寸
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我补习下语文。。。
<tenzu> LOL_: a bite of python
<iGoogle> 随便定的画，折不出
<iGoogle> 好吧。慢慢理解。 lol
<cfy> LOL_: http://book.360buy.com/10843667.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 《实用Common Lisp 编程》（（美）peter seibel）【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<CyrusYzGTt> 在我看来，，貌似有区间数值限制。。 不会数学，讨厌数学，毁灭数学的路过
<iGoogle> 拿张纸，折一下，就明白了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我去。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 这怎么跑？
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么跑？！
<cfy> iGoogle: 找 roylez_
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ cuda有 nvvc...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只会确定的算法。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ cuda有 nvvp...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<iGoogle> 没一个参数，从0.01 跑到1，估计也可以。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 两个单词都不认识
<iGoogle> 循环，然后判断某几段相加，真好是0.2 0.4啥的
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。是可以，不过不smart,不干！
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..我瞎说的，， 不想解释的飘过
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好 ：D
<LOL_> cfy: 先学完一门好，还是像郭靖一样同时学几门好，c cl python
<roylez_> cfy: /kick
<iGoogle> cfy: 书虫子，你不是看算法多嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 做出来，能抵工作经验么？
<cfy> iGoogle: :D
<iGoogle> 当然能
<cfy> LOL_: 学了cl就无敌了
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> cl作
<cfy> iGoogle: 骗人的吧
<iGoogle> 要不，打到cl
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> @_@
<tenzu> cl
<LOL_> cfy: cl能写自己的compiler?
<tenzu> cl是啥?
<iGoogle> 才说无敌
<cfy> 哪咯是1/2
<cfy> iGoogle: 深蓝色的那个90度？
<LOL_> iGoogle: 哪个好呀 ？
<iGoogle> 所有的转弯的地方。都是要折的地方
<iGoogle> LOL_: ?
<LOL_> iGoogle: c or cl or python or asm
<cfy> iGoogle: 那哪来那么多1/2 1/3 1/6?
<LOL_> iGoogle: 哪个好？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ webgl
<iGoogle> 1/3才折不出，只能裁剪。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那又是啥
<iGoogle> 1/2 1/4 1/8
<cfy> iGoogle: 我擦
<cfy> iGoogle: 不用算吧
<LOL_> 你们在讨论数学问题吗？折纸，跟空间几何有关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我想到个用 分布式 webgl。。 穿墙。。。。不过不会些代码。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 疼教授有空了
<cfy> iGoogle: 推推就行了。。。
<iGoogle> 第一次裁剪了，才可能1/3 1/6
<iGoogle> 要算。
<cfy> LOL_: 没任何关系。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 啥?
<iGoogle> 比如，你找出2条可折的，也算可以阿
<iGoogle> 5条线呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 折5次？
<cfy> iGoogle: 不明白你的意思。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你就说你要做啥。。。。。。奇怪的需求。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有空泡irc了。
<iGoogle> 折纸，只能对折嘛。实践，那一张纸出来嘛
 * CyrusYzGTt idea: 分布式 ha webgl node proxy
<cfy> iGoogle: 不明白？
<iGoogle> 实践下，你折这形状出来。如何规范的问题。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 今晚没有别的事做, 也不用陪女王加班
<cfy> iGoogle: 规范？
<iGoogle> 尽量规范到对折的位置
<cfy> iGoogle: 1/2+
<cfy> iGoogle: 1/2? 1/3 1/6?
<iGoogle> 1/2 每次除2
<iGoogle> 2 4 8 16
<pocoyo> tenzu: 来张女王艳照，来让这帮和尚瞧瞧。
<iGoogle> 这样的位置
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。不明白。。。给个视频
<tenzu> pocoyo: 女王不露相
<iGoogle> 。nnnd　视频。。折不出呢。哪里来视频嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要怎么折？直接折不行么？
<iGoogle> 目前最多只有２条线，可在规范的位置。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 销魂头MM教授，，期待 女王艳照
<iGoogle> 是直接折阿。要定位阿
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 定位？
<iGoogle> ～
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 那是不可能流出的
<iGoogle> 实践嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: y=3.2x
<cfy> iGoogle: y+2x是一半
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么一定要webgl ?
<iGoogle> 没３．２
<iGoogle> 彩色的是一半
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,,只要在经过网络//就有可能流出
<iGoogle> 黑色是对称的
<cfy> iGoogle: 我晕了。。。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 必然不能经过网络
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 使用 gpu加密和解密。。速度快点。。 其实不用也性用 html5
<iGoogle> 理论空谈。不实践
<cfy> iGoogle: ...不明白的。。
<iGoogle> ～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ，，等你 换新的 硬碟
 * iGoogle 打倒ｃｌ去
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
 * CyrusYzGTt 围观 神 向 cl 宣战
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 也就是 一个html5 app ,多端开着？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.10 上网非常不稳定，求助大侠 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359969 我使用wubi安装的UBUNTU 11.10。我用路由器拨号上网的，用的是电信的DSL，以PPPOE上的。 在用火狐上网的时候，开机几分钟上的很快，但是开一两个网页之后就开始慢了，然后就彻底上不了了，用ping 163的地址都没反应了。然后我把网 …
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 容器用 node.js
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. 使用 300kb存储 node
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 兼容 p2p p4p 协议，，
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 好久不见了，，伟大的邪恶的可恶的生化教授
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: Hi
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 邪恶滴
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ ,,末日危机的 生化危机 靠你了。。 只有完成了，人间量劫就会完结的
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: &_^
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<foob> Hello
<kk> foob, 好  ㍬ 
<Kandu> cfy: 哪有馬甲?
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道 LOL_ 是不是mj
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • linux下的PS和PS2模拟器效果好吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359971 PS模拟器：pcsxr PS2模拟器：pcsx2 如果效果好的话，可以不用去wine那些windows下的游戏了，PS2游戏都够玩的了。 arch用wine就是个悲剧，永远都会有err提示，war3里不能输入中文，星际2只能运行一次，foobar2000播不了音乐…… 统计信息:  …
<snugglecat> cfy, 不知道 LOL_ 有衣服没
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<foob> cfy: http://zh.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lisp_%E5%85%A5%E9%96%80/%E7%AC%AC%E5%8D%81%E7%AB%A0_%E5%B0%8F%E4%BE%8B%E5%AD%90 给讲解下equal那段代码呗
<kk> foob ⇪ t: Lisp 入門/第十章 小例子 - 维基教科书，自由的教学读本
<snugglecat> 叫我猫奴
<cfy> snugglecat: 为啥不养狗呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 猫叔
<LOL_> snugglecat: ..
<snugglecat> cfy, 我贱， 养个老爷
<cfy> foob: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<Kandu> cfy: 發現馬甲多的，都被 ignore 了
<snugglecat> 一到半夜就围着要虾米
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看了下 irssi 配置.
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。。。怎么做的？
<foob> cfy: 昨晚 看了一晚没看懂
<cfy> foob: 怎么没懂？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 做我猫婶
<cfy> foob: 就是想list的话，equal2会不断比较每个atom
<cfy> foob: 你明白了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚，， 本尊是 男的
<foob> cfy: 我没看懂他是怎么比较的
<Kandu> cfy: 比如這個 *!~ineed@*: ALL -replies  不管他用什麼 nick, 他說的和別人對他說的，都過濾了
<soiamso> foob: 如果 x 还是一个 functor 的话，进入下一层，继续比较
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我母猫都阉了， 你也可以啊
<cfy> functor,专业
<LOL_> Kandu: 事实证明，你的ignore是无效的,lol
<soiamso> foob: functor 可以理解为 containor 也可以理解为 箱
<cfy> Kandu: 看来 LOL_ 是indeed
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚，， 寡人 还要去 跟 PLMM XXOO
<Kandu> cfy: 隨便，現在他表現良好，不吵不鬧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 真有 plmm 和你xxoo， 她可得关灯才 x 得下去
<foob> soiamso: 真的没看懂他是怎么比较的,而且在我这这段代码运行有问题
<foob> 得不到正确的结果
<cfy> Kandu: :)
 * kingbo 是compiz不支持Xinerama，还是gtk-window-decorator不支持，启用3D时，立方体已经出来了，就是没标题，关闭Xinerama就正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ - -
<soiamso> foob: 教科书没有指定 用什么实现在教学吗？
<Kandu> LOL_: 我從沒 ignore 你呀
<snugglecat> foob, 有编程问题找 LOL_
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 如果是N卡，，看 安装文档的 配置文档
<foob> soiamso: 我看的是维基上的入门教程
<foob> 我定的书过两天才到
<LOL_> Kandu: 所以说你的ignore失效了，lol
<soiamso> foob: 维基的书可以不看，偏见性强尤其是中文翻译，有一个23香港人在干涉
<kingbo> CyrusYzGTt:谢谢，3D桌面已经出来了，只是没搞清楚为什么双屏启用Xinerama没有标题
<soiamso> foob: 你看到的不是文言文就已经很好了
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ ,,不清楚，，估计是 xorg.conf的问题，， screen0 screen1没有设定好
<soiamso> http://news.sina.com.cn/w/p/2012-01-05/050823748181.shtml
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 印度公司推出超低成本微型汽车排量仅0.2升(图)_新闻中心_新浪网
<soiamso> 符合禁摩官员的口味不
<CyrusYzGTt> 还真是。。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 美国有没有那样一种给猫的玩具， 一个简单的机器人小老鼠， 可以避开阻碍物， 在猫脖子带一感应器， 老鼠可以通过猫的感应器获得之间的距离。 当猫在离老鼠一段距离外， 老鼠保持相对的静止状态
<cfy> foob: 写错了。。。
<cfy> foob: 那个
<widon> vim当前路径的符号是什么哦
<foob> soiamso: 干涉什么?
<cfy> foob: 如果x是atom,y不是nil,会一直调用自己。。。
<cfy> foob: 不断(equal x y)....
<cfy> foob: 又是为递归。。。。只让cpu发热。。。
<foob> cfy: 我昨晚一晚没看懂,试运行了N次都不能返回结果
<cfy> foob: 呵呵。
<foob> 呵呵
<cfy> foob: 把atom x那行的equal2换成eq
<soiamso> foob: 编写自由，例如你说得够不够香港式
<foob> 今天刚去卓越定了书,过两天到
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 也不是静止状态，就是随即做些缓慢的机动。 当猫接近到一个距离内， 老鼠即会快速逃跑
<foob> soiamso: 不懂
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 给猫玩的玩具。 美国有这一类的猫玩具么
<foob> cfy: ON LISP这本书如何,我下载的书里就这本和一本<COMMON LISP HINTS>是中文的
<cfy> foob: 嗯，这本也很不错
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 呵呵听起来比较有意思，但最终怎样抓到它关掉开关?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:  问 knownbad ， 他在美囯...
<snugglecat> 在安全距离外， 老鼠做些随机的机动， 以吸引猫的注意
<Guest97698> 肯定有一个遥控，或者接收器之类的
<isky_> 加myebot@gmail.com
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:  猫都抓不到，人也不会抓到...
<isky_> 试下这个小机器人
<Jagdwurst> 遥控成本太高了...
<foob> cfy: LISP的库介绍有没有中文的,语言学一部分以后对这个东西的要求就出现了
<soiamso> foob: http://www.ppurl.com/?s=lisp
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Search Results lisp » 皮皮书屋
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 不是不给猫抓。 猫就算抓到， 他本身也会放开的。
<Guest97698> 那就没啥意思了
<Guest97698> 就是一个电动玩具
<soiamso> foob: 我觉得90年代初出的书不错，
<foob> cfy: 可否给讲下什么是自上而下和编程
<foob> 自上而下的编程
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 而且和 iphone 啥的智能手机链接， 猫抓到或碰到，血条会减少， 并且老鼠的机动会变慢
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那你做个，
<snugglecat> 血条会在手机上显示
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 好卖钱
<soiamso> foob: http://www.ppurl.com/2010/06/common-lisp-the-language-second-edition.html
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Common LISP. The Language. Second Edition » 电子书下载 » 皮皮书屋
<foob> soiamso: 打不开
<snugglecat> 平时就让老鼠满屋子跑， 让猫自个玩。
<pichina> 不错的Idea
<soiamso>  foob 如果那个网站都打不开，就要反思了
<snugglecat> 人也可以参与进来， 就是可以遥控老鼠。 加上血条。
<CyrusYzGTt> 电费，，垃圾处理费 。。税。。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 赶紧做个，填个专利。然后推销给某公司
<snugglecat> 猫抓一次，血条减一点， 老鼠机动就变慢一点。
<foob> soiamso: 为啥?
<cfy> foob: 有english的就不错了。。
<cfy> foob: 有个代码example就不错了。。。
<snugglecat> 然后 一家人玩， 看谁 的老鼠直到血条减少到零坚持的时间长
<Jagdwurst> ...
<soiamso> foob: 作为一个学编程的人进不了这个网站就是没有调查清楚
<foob> cfy: 没看懂
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 为啥人也玩?
<foob> soiamso: 还真没进过这个网站,这网站做啥的泥
<CyrusYzGTt> 还不如，，抓到老鼠，老鼠发出电击 ，让猫猫 放手，变换身形 颜色深度， 重新抓，以防猫吃掉
<cfy> foob: 很多都没有文档。。。。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, :) 就一实体游戏， 参与者包括人和猫
<NBSS> hi all
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那你赶紧弄个
<kk> NBSS, 好  ㍭ 
<soiamso> foob: 基本还可以的书还能找全的地方
<pichina> 要是老鼠能够电猫，那估计电一次以后，猫就不抓了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 　趁别人还没这想法的时候
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 俩模式， 一就是让老鼠满屋子跑， 让猫自个抓着玩。 一个模式是人也参与进来，扮演猫
<foob> cfy: 那还是看example吧
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 没那知识
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: ...　扮演猫...
<cfy> foob: 嗯
<snugglecat> 错了， 扮演老鼠
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不用什么知识的啊。都是现成买的到的元器件。
<foob> soiamso: 不是给gfw了吧
<cfy> snugglecat: 找ee
<snugglecat> 人参与的模式， 就遥控老鼠。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 虽然这样听起来，即便批量生产了，成本也不低
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 但总有人会被说服去投资的
<snugglecat> 还定一些规则， 老鼠可以跑到沙发底， 但不能超过规定的时间。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=359973
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - bash 粘贴制表符问题
<snugglecat> 有空就一家子人联合调戏猫
<foob> soiamso: 奇怪,现在又能打开了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10 安装界面不完全中文！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359974 我在virtualbox 里安装ubuntu11.10选择安装的语言是中文简体，但是安装过程中有的界面是英文的。为什么喃？安装教程的截图是中文。 请高手指点一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjpxl — 2012-01-05 20:59
<soiamso> foob: 如果上次作家协会那帮人不是受D鼓动的话，最大的中文图书发行商就是google了，而不是现在不三不四的收不到钱的图书网上网下发行模式，D拼命禁止，国内的奸商就拼命抄。最近去网上看到的所谓云服务都是别人搞了5六年的东西了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 不知道成本有多大， 我想应该已经有这样子的玩具了。 一般我想到什么， 都已经有了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 　第一次听说
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 查查　google 专利看
<snugglecat> 我还想过头带式3d眼镜， 观看3d AV片， 小鸡鸡套着男用性玩具。 av片以男主角第一人称拍摄
<snugglecat> knowbad 说早就有了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 如果有人能提供买材料之类的周转资金，立刻就可以开始做了 :D
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 先看看有没有冲到现成的专利
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 有不少这样的DVD的
<snugglecat> 呵呵， 最多我会把想法写下来， 看有哪个公司想要
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: google virtual sex with XXX  XXX以你喜欢的Porn Star替代
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 小 jj 还带男用性玩具， 而且和 av 配套的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 想法不能卖钱啊，至少上个专利保险
<snugglecat> 性玩具连3d眼睛加特定的av片。
<foob> soiamso: PPURL.COM注册还得看代码啊,我郁闷了,心算算不出来
<snugglecat> 加环绕耳机
<snugglecat> 视觉，听觉， 还有 jj下面的 觉， 联合立体效果
<foob> soiamso: 基本国情吧,没办法,要不一直落后一直追呢'
<snugglecat> 再加上床， 依据剧情发展， 产生震动
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 其实我的猫的想法是因为一到晚上，猫就围着要鱼吃， 太烦了。 就弄个玩具给它满屋子追
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 猫围着要鱼是你给他建了条件反射了....
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，， wps本来可以成为标准的，，
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 如果第一次半夜不奖励它鱼吃，之后也不会问你要..
<snugglecat> 可能， 我一到厨房弄些吃的，甚至上策所， 他就围着我转
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么没有呢，难道就是本来就是抄的，没有底气？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. 不清楚，，
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 谁知道香港人当时想到了什么，lotus 1-2-3 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ??
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 乔布斯与billgate 多年前的发布会上就有 lotus 1-2-3 这个东西了？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5OTczMzQ4.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 日常用品惊人魔术窍门 Amazing Magic Tricks - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<foob> soiamso: GCC 的编译命令是什么来着?
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 产品线太长了kingsoft 不倒才怪，也没有垄断性的业务收入，拉到跟google这类公司一样长的产品线，而且各产品各自为政
<soiamso> foob: google is your best friend, baidu just a bull shit
<foob> soiamso: ~_~!
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt:  其实我想过baidu 为什么回来创业，因为就算一样的技术，投资者也不会选一个中国人。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..你想太多了。。
<foob> soiamso: Kingsoft倒了/
<soiamso> foob: 没有阿，快而已
<foob> soiamso: 看来QBJ管理的不怎么样啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 10.04 DVD 安装过程中可以选择自定义安装软件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359975 我用Fedora DVD 安装过程中，可以自己选择 勾选选择想要安装的软件名称，接下来“next”就可以了。 但是用ubuntu的DVD装的时候 好像就没有这一步啊？ 请问 ubuntu可以在安装过程中使用自定义安装？ 如果DVD 不可以 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5OTc1Nzg0.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 牛！看完这个视频瞎子都会织围巾了 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> 快速 编程 围巾 好用吧
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 请问base能否更精简？例如vi暂时不用。内详。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359977 在安装Arch的过程中可以选择安装base或者base-devel。我发现base里面默认选中的包中也有不需要安装的，例如我不使用vi，可以选择不安装。 但是我是个新手，对其他的包不熟悉，不知道还有哪些是可以不安装的。 自己搜索了 …
<maucat> 请教下，我的网络我设置了好几个DNS，如何查看连网的时候是在用哪个DNS啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ...不会，，
<soiamso> maucat: wireshark ?
<maucat> soiamso: 没用过啊
<maucat> soiamso: 有没有简单点的
<soiamso> maucat: 很难知道是不是跟nslookup 一样
<Atrix> 有一个结构体指针数组，想要根据结构体中某个元素排序，用qsort()怎么写啊
<soiamso> Atrix:  C ？
<Atrix> soiamso: 嗯，c
<soiamso> Atrix: glib is your best friend ?
<MeaCulpa_> 该怎么写怎么写咯
<soiamso> Atrix:  所有sort函数，都有一个判断大小的部分吧
<cfy> Atrix: man qsort
<soiamso> Atrix: 修改那个部分
<byzantium> RhyThmbox谁在用呀
<byzantium> 有么有好的站点呀
<maucat> soiamso: 嗯。谢了，就是nslookup
<Atrix> soiamso: return ((struct NODE *)a->num) > ((struct NODE *)b->num) ? -1:1;
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我想起 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) - -
<soiamso> Atrix: 对阿，是这样的，不过 num 还需要 corce 吗？
<soiamso> Atrix: 其实这些东西还不如用  glib来搞
<Atrix> soiamso: glib有什么函数啊
<soiamso> Atrix: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-glib/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Manage C data using the GLib collections
<Atrix> soiamso: 谢谢啦
<soiamso> Atrix: 你就是欠缺了一次 corce 所以不通过，你明白什么是corce吗？
<soiamso> Atrix: 你是不是漏了0的情况呢？
<Atrix> soiamso: 不明白
<Atrix> soiamso: 第一次用qsort，什么是corce
<soiamso> Atrix: 强制类型转换阿
<soiamso> Atrix: 你还是man qsort 吧,需要一个 比较函数的指针
<Atrix> soiamso: 好，我再看看
<cfy> Atrix: 你用过qsort么？
<Atrix> cfy: 没有用过，第一次
<soiamso> Atrix: 用过函数指针吗？
<Atrix> soiamso: 函数指针用过
<CyrusYzGTt> number one 冧把溫★第一。
<CyrusYzGTt> sex 錫士★性感。
<CyrusYzGTt>  sexwolf = 錫士狼
<CyrusYzGTt> 二奶仔——低人一等★非正牌的東西命運不濟,這是古已有之的定律
<CyrusYzGTt> 十三個月至出世——鈍胎★指不正常,遲鈍、愚蠢
<cfy> 又无聊了
<CyrusYzGTt> 湯圓命——一蒲頭就畀人食★形容命薄,命途多舛,這是小人物的命運。
<CyrusYzGTt> 任為陰脈之海，其脈起於中極之下，少腹之內，會陰之分（在兩陰之間）
<brisk> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> 任衝之別絡，名曰尾翳，下鳩尾，散於腹，實則腹皮痛，虛則癢搔。《靈樞經》曰：缺盆之中，任脈也。名曰天突。其側動脈，人迎，足陽明也。
<CyrusYzGTt> 《汉书·王莽传上》：「天下太平，五谷成熟。」温庭筠《长安春晚》诗：「四方无事太平年。」又指连年丰收。《汉书·食货志上》：「进业曰登，再登曰平……三登曰太平。」象，哺 . 动物。体高约三米，鼻长筒形，能蜷曲。门齿发达。象寿命极长，可达二百余年，被人看作瑞兽。象也喻好景象。宝瓶，传说观世音的净水瓶，亦叫观
<CyrusYzGTt> 音瓶，内盛圣水，滴洒能得祥瑞。「太平有象」也叫「太平景象」、「喜象升平。」形容河清海晏、民康物阜。
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 还是没发觉Urban Terror有啥好玩...还是ET好玩
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 冏rz。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 太恩是俄文TЭH的音译，又名膨梯儿，学名季戊四醇四硝酸酯，化学式C（CH2ONO2）4。PETN是极猛烈的炸药，有文献报道其铅铸扩张值为523㎝3/10g，约为TNT的174%，比HMX还大。猛度约为TNT的120%。由于它的密度较小，单位体积的威力却小得多，不及RDX。爆热6404KJ/㎏，爆速8083m/s（ρ=1.723g/cm3）、7275 m/s（ρ=1.45g/cm3）。感度较高。PETN易被起爆，因此被
<CyrusYzGTt> 用于雷管及传爆药柱中。PETN的耐水性也不错，用火棉胶固结后可直接用在水中；当粉末含水30%时仍能被引爆（硝铵含水3%时就不能爆轰了）。
<cfy> Kandu: 大屏幕就是爽啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,小鱼儿，，， 啥事？
<Kandu> Atrix: 要寫成 return (*a)->num - (*b)->num;
<Kandu> cfy: 換屏幕了?
<soiamso> Atrix: all right ?
<cfy> Kandu: 就暑假买的那个。没带到学校去
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Kandu> Atrix: 因為你排序的是一個數組，這個數組裡面的是指針，指向結構，所以要 (**a).num 才能取到正確值，然後直接返回兩個值的比較結果就好
<soiamso> Atrix: http://www.google.com/codesearch#search/&q=qsort&type=cs
<CyrusYzGTt> 上古有真人者,提挈天地,
<CyrusYzGTt> 把握阴阳,呼吸精气,独立守神,肌肉若一,
<CyrusYzGTt> 故能寿敝天地,无有终时,此其道生。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，筆電接大屏幕麼?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，是的
<Kandu> cfy: 那以後去學校了，又要痛苦了
<CyrusYzGTt> 冬三月,此谓闭藏,水冰地坼,无扰乎阳,
<CyrusYzGTt> 早卧晚起,必待日光,使志若伏若匿,若有私
<CyrusYzGTt> 意,若已有得,去寒就温,无泄皮肤,使气亟
<CyrusYzGTt> 夺,此冬气之应,养藏之道也。逆之则伤肾,
<CyrusYzGTt> 春为痿厥,奉生者少。
<cfy> Kandu: 那没办法了。。。
<widon>     if filereadable("cscope.out")
<widon>         let dir = expand("%:p:h")
<widon>         echo dir
<widon>         cs add dir cscope.out dir
<widon>     endif
<widon> 这样为什么不行阿
<cfy> widon: 啥语言？
<cfy> vb script?
<widon> cfy, 就是vim脚本阿
<cfy> widon: 看着和vbscript一抹一样。。。
<widon> cfy, 加载cscope.out的
<widon> <CyrusYzGTt> 春为痿厥,奉生者少。
<widon> <cfy> Kandu: 那没办法了。。。
<widon> <widon>     if filereadable("cscope.out")
<widon> <widon>         let dir = expand("%:p:h")
<widon> <widon>         echo dir
<widon> <widon>         cs add dir cscope.out dir
<kk> widon:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<soiamso> Atrix:  and then http://www.google.com/codesearch#4T_pyGjYANE/diku/dists/cmix/qsort.tar|6hDvxSqW_YE/client.c&q=qsort&type=cs&l=51
<CyrusYzGTt> 聖人之靜也，非曰靜也善，故靜也；萬物無足以鐃心者(7)，故靜也。
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ .
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 你那什么文，这么罗嗦腐朽的...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ .. 哪段？？
<widon> CyrusYzGTt, what??
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ ..
<majormeng> 這是在幹什麽？
<widon>         exe "cs add " . dir . "/cscope.out " . dir
<widon>  这样就好了，真是悲催阿
<widon> windows下用grep还是照样很慢，我很受伤，改用source insight了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 有个叫 傻鱼 的，，是不是你
<Kandu> Atrix: 剛寫了例子 http://paste.debian.net/151091/
<Atrix> Kandu: 我还没弄出来呢，谢谢你，我看看你写的
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈一堆warning...
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^，你寫個沒 warning 的出來瞧瞧
<byzantium> 谁用过python阿
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10下怎么给opera11.61安装flash插件? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359980 adobe插件下载有ubuntu的选项 ，不过无法下载，下载其它linux格式的不会装... 统计信息: 发表于 由 miller79 — 2012-01-05 22:23
<byzantium> 怎么把python中定义的变量  传递到shell中阿
<byzantium> for i in web:
<cfy> Kandu: -std=c99....
<cfy> Kandu: 还是您高端。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<byzantium>      os.system('wget $i')
<byzantium>      os.system('wget $i'  )
<cfy> Kandu: Atrix: http://paste2.org/p/1853467
<Kandu> cfy: 習 c++ 習慣了
<cfy> Kandu: 无warning版本
<cfy> Kandu: 写 c++习惯了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你啥时侯又学了c++了？
<Kandu> cfy: 厲害
<cfy> Kandu: 你啥时侯又学了c++?
<cfy> Kandu: java会不？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，前幾天
<Kandu> cfy: 不會
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 我下个学期要学习java...
<Kandu> cfy: 我前些日子學好 pascal，覺得面向對象部分太丑，就去學個 c+ 看看
<cfy> Kandu: 丑？
<cfy> Kandu: 来common lisp啊
<Kandu> cfy: 然後才知道，什麼才叫真正丑
<Kandu> cfy: 現在心平氣和，繼續 pascal
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。。。怎么丑了？贴个看看 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 你去學點 c++ 自己體會嘛
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 你贴个，我随便看看嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 上次不是給過你了，那個 qt graphics view framework 的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 忘了。。一直没看。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，上次的，我傳錯的，重新下載了看吧 XD
<Kandu> cfy: 睡覺去了，晚安
<cfy> Kandu: 地址。。。
<RavenChan> cfy: 你不要整天clisp clisp的
<cfy> RavenChan: ca
<cfy> RavenChan: 你才用clisp
<cfy> RavenChan: 你全家都用clisp
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM0NTczNjg4.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 《龙门飞甲》纪录片 - 时长2:12:00 - 2011 - 电影 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> RavenChan: cl好不好
<RavenChan> cfy: ?
<cfy> RavenChan: clisp不是cl....
<RavenChan> cfy: 那你用的是哪个解释器= =？
<cfy> RavenChan: clozurecl...
<RavenChan> cfy: 别激动= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 大牛，我不激动。。。
<RavenChan> 22:56 < cfy> RavenChan: 你才用clisp
<RavenChan> 22:56 < cfy> RavenChan: 你全家都用clisp
<cfy> RavenChan: 大牛，我错了
<cfy> RavenChan: 主要是clisp真得好慢。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 有个算法本来很快。。。。结果我用了clisp...慢死。。。
<RavenChan> cfy: 原来如此= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 是啊。所以我用clozurecl了
<NBSS> .
<RavenChan> cfy: CL有多少解释器？
<RavenChan> cfy: 你有没有都试过= =
<cfy> RavenChan: http://www.cliki.net/Common%20Lisp%20implementation
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: CLiki : Common Lisp implementation
<cfy> RavenChan: 这里是free的
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有。太多了。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 还有个收费的lispworks，巨nb.但是太贵了1500$+
<RavenChan> cfy: 比如说那个SBCL怎样？
<cfy> RavenChan: 开源里，最快的吧，我，觉得
<cfy> RavenChan: 但是启动内存太大。当时我觉得clisp是给要写个能在win下跑的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 结果。。。sbcl开不起来。。。但是clozurecl没问题
<cfy> RavenChan: clozurecl比sbcl慢一点。
<cfy> RavenChan: clozurecl就是那个ccl
<RavenChan> cfy: 哦
<RavenChan> cfy: 诶，lisp好学么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 对你来说，简单的啦
<cfy> RavenChan: 你想难点，还是简单点？
<RavenChan> cfy: 说实在我更想学haskell
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。那就去学嘛
<RavenChan> cfy: = =我太懒了，做事没毅力。
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。现在会几门语言了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。现在学了几门语言了？
<RavenChan> cfy: 要是不实际拿那语言写点什么，我就学不进去OTZ
<cfy> RavenChan: ..
<RavenChan> cfy: 有不少都会一点，但说不上会用……
<cfy> RavenChan: 学了几门了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 学了哪几门？
<RavenChan> cfy: perl python, php会一点...
<cfy> RavenChan: java会么？
<RavenChan> cfy: 不想学java= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 可是我得学。。。下学期学习java...
<RavenChan> cfy: 专业课么= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 专业选修，其实就是必修。。。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:　学习回来了?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 嗯，图书馆吵死了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我今天一整天又没学习。只写了一整天的 haskell。。本来还打算去领签证的。
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<RavenChan> cfy: 加油= =
<RavenChan> cfy: 不用学java真是太好了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 额。。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy: 话说javascript似乎也很函数式？
<cfy> RavenChan: 好像是的
<jyfl987> 话说澳洲海岸线这么长 人口又这么少 他们是怎么防止偷渡的？
<knownbad> 鲨鱼
<jyfl987> knownbad: 啥
<knownbad> 澳洲鲨鱼多。
<jyfl987> 坐船有什么好怕的
<jyfl987> 我是想 澳洲海岸线这么长 找个无人的海岸登录不行么
<knownbad> 可以
<HajasLm> 去了之后了?  如何生存...
<knownbad> 找贱猫一起去。
<jyfl987> 打兔子生存 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 我去
<cfy> jyfl987: 文本处理，cl完败perl啊。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 这不很正常么
<cfy> jyfl987: 算个md5,perl快的。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你真是被洗脑了阿 cl怎么可能以这个见长呢
<cfy> jyfl987: cl慢的。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 关键速度啊。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 但是為什麼慢这么多呢？
<cfy> jyfl987: perl用了9s
<cfy> jyfl987: 最快的sbcl用了17s...
<cfy> jyfl987: 读一行，输出一行。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 如果加上正则分割，md5计算。。。。慢得。吐血了
<jyfl987> cfy: 你可以买个商业版本的lisp实现 呵呵
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: perl太快了吧。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: cl的hash也很慢，感觉
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 改学　perl 吧，　perl 也有匿名函数，也有闭包
<jyfl987> cfy: 你只要灵活性就行了 速度可以交给商业的版本去保证
<jyfl987> cfy: 想想看 以前用c写cgi 现在基本都动态脚本了
<k3nz0> o
<cfy> Jagdwurst: ...
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 搞得我不会一样 :D
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。我要好好学习下，去优化开源实现。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 好
<fuck> kk,  adam8157_away  alvin_rxg ArneGoetje brisk cfy chayang chendy darkwhite darkx divingCat ethinx  ezsmoke fennng_ fivesheep foxes FrankLv  freeflying gebjgd gfrog  HajasLm  imdiot inimino Jagdwurst jtshs256 jyfl987 Kandu kennyluck knownbad lmh lubotu2 lxyu maivel mayli MeaCulpa MeaCulpa_ medicalwei metbsd NBSS ofan oink Openfree` penghb plutoid pocoyo pomhg popolon Pwnna qsun RavenChan roylez roylez_ rypervenche sh_tester soiamso stlifey ubuntulog urlgrabb
<fuck> er wasikevin wzssyqa xiangfu xiaomo xijiao xs3c ypwong zhan  problem :D ?
<Pwnna> ...
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 前两天说 perl 的 regex 引擎比 sbcl 慢的不是你吗?
<kk> fuck, 响应。  ㍘ 
<chendy> 搞什么飞机？
<chendy> 定时提醒睡觉去的机器人嘛？
<cfy> Jagdwurst: regex没比较过。我是说算上regex,cl就更耗时了嘛
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 有空比较下
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 这次是md5和文件读写
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 哦，那大概是另外一同鞋，我记错了
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 是我啊
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 只不过我是引用别人的话。。自己没比较过
<soiamso> cfy: 动态语言容易在热点用C改写吧？
<cfy> soiamso: 可是，比如频繁调用某个函数怎么办？
<cfy> soiamso: 调用开销比函数的开销大
<cfy> soiamso: 先写到某个地方，再那个么？
<soiamso> cfy: shareobject stablepointer
<alvin_rxg> oho, ip 是 突尼斯的？
<cfy> soiamso: ?不明白
<soiamso> cfy: 你说频繁调用什么函数？
<cfy> soiamso: 比如这次的md5,我有用cffi调用ssl的md5函数来计算
<soiamso> cfy: cffi 是 cl的吗？
<cfy> soiamso: 是cl的一个库
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 数据量大的时候计算耗时比重比调用大。数据量小的时候，凑成大数据，一次性调用
<soiamso> cfy: 这个就是实现问题了，函数调用也不会释放的吧，所以磁盘IO只用一次
<cfy> soiamso: 不会释放？
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 嗯，下次试试好了。关键现在输入输出也慢。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 语意值 cl 肯定要unbox 的，所以这里的开销最大
<Jagdwurst> cfy: cl 的整数、字符这些是不是默认 boxed 的?
<soiamso> cfy:  输入输出慢就是你没有用到，最接近rts的调用，用到了绝对不会慢
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 不知道。。。
<cfy> soiamso: rts?
<soiamso> cfy: 也可以说 virtual machine, 语言吧，lisp有没有的？
<soiamso> cfy: 例如不boxed,
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 哪个是突人?
<alvin_rxg> 被 kick 的那个
<Jagdwurst> .,..
<cfy> soiamso: 这个。。。不清粗话
<cfy> soiamso: 这个。。。不清楚
<soiamso> cfy: 所以一大伙人搞haskell, 就是因为这个东西在这个方面容易加速
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。这样
<soiamso> cfy: 添加语法容易
<soiamso> cfy: 你用过 lisp的指针没有？
<cfy> soiamso: 没有。。lisp也有指针？
<soiamso> cfy: cffi 里面没有指针的？
<cfy> soiamso: 有
<soiamso> cfy: 也总有点直接控制内存的吧？
<cfy> soiamso: 貌似也是lisp层面的了。。
<soiamso> cfy: lisp 有没有工具分析 热点的？
<alvin_rxg> 看评论，这软件似乎一上来就想做全所有功能的样子…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=358133
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 好消息，gtkqq现在已经可以正常使用啦！（12月28日ppa已构建，急切招募成员加入开发队伍，1月3日补充说明）
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg: 我觉得这个还不如用webqq= =
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg: 这年头我已经不想在浏览器外开东西了= =
<alvin_rxg> 这可以考虑谁做个 daemon 或者有一个通用的 lib
<alvin_rxg> 就像 douban.fm 在 linux 下是用同一个 libfm.py 的
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg: 感觉做出来也没什么用？
<alvin_rxg> 分工呗，专门一个团队维护 protocol， UI 的事交给别人
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg: 我的意思是= =现在写一个qq的客户端有什么用
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg: webqq已经很好了
<alvin_rxg> 论坛里看了下，今天你 gtkqq，明天他 pywebqq，后天又来个 coreqq …………
<Jagdwurst> 不用 qq 最好...
<Jagdwurst> 网络差，用不起 qq
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> qq 费流量呐...
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 来个DHT PEX 管理的 聊天工具，不过估计登录用的时间很长
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 跟BT一样
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵
<Jagdwurst> 这个主意不错
<Jagdwurst> 好友列表保存在本地?
<Jagdwurst> 建个 .torrent 文件，　保存好友列表
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我都改用 微信 挂 qq 了……
<Jagdwurst> 微信是甚么?
<alvin_rxg> TenCent 里边 那啥mail 的开发者开发的 聊天/通信工具，它里边附带 qq离线聊天功能
<alvin_rxg> foxmail ?
<alvin_rxg> 微信 有 s60v3 版本
<RavenChan> kernel.org挂了吗？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 刨去那些不必要的，单就 qq聊天，这几天下来才用了 几百KB..
<RavenChan> http://www.kernel.org/
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没钱买手机用 netzclub,  或者没钱包月
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> RavenChan: 还真挂了..
<RavenChan> Jagdwurst: alvin_rxg ....发生了什么= =又被攻破了？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<Jagdwurst> RavenChan: 2012 了
<soiamso> RavenChan: 究竟有没有用selinux ？
<RavenChan> soiamso: selinux不靠谱= =
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 给叫兽打工去
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 打呢，钱还是不够
<soiamso> RavenChan: 用过吗？
<RavenChan> soiamso: 没
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 接了一个新项目，做 MIMO 车对车的信号输入。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 2份工
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没时间，要考试、要写论文..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一份叫兽.一份中餐馆
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 少睡
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 1小时睡眠够了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 业余还要编程...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 来钱么?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不来，否则怎叫业余
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不来钱就是扯蛋
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 多打几份工.先脱贫
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: erlang ?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 中餐馆的工写不上简历
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 为了是钱
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是简历
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 但业余不赚钱的工却能引起别人注意
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 不会 erlang :D
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: C?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 什么?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 明天放假?
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不放
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠，怎么就我们假特多...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 明天超市又不开
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 南部放
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我原来在那个 ns 州，是假最少的了
<alvin_rxg> 放假不是挺好么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 现在挪到了一个假最多的州...
<Jagdwurst> 放完假就要检查任务了...
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 看来分州法律的好处就是可以挪去喜欢的地方
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 呵呵，不知道分州了还能不能跨省喝荼
<larry00> 今天好安静
<alvin_rxg> 好静，好无聊～
<larry00> 是啊 美剧停播 动漫也停
<gebjgd> 看毛片
<gebjgd> 自慰
<larry00> 年龄太大了, 那些个弄不动了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是不是有什么可以看硬盘 io 的。像 top 那样按进程列出来
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 感觉有东西在扫描硬盘，莫非是 linuxqq  ?
<Jagdwurst>  mandb 这些服务都没开
<alvin_rxg> 那就 iotop 呗。 每次硬盘大量读写我都看的 iotop -a
<alvin_rxg> iotop 不能像 360 那样知道是在读写哪个文件～
<Jagdwurst> 没有 iotop...
<Jagdwurst> 读写哪个文件可以看/proc...
<Jagdwurst> 没装　iotop 的路过...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: vmstat
<gebjgd> larry00: 你多大就年龄大了?
<larry00> gebjgd: 这个.....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了个健身球
<Jagdwurst> larry00:  gebjgd 就喜欢小正太，用他的话说，嘴小
<gebjgd> 超级喜欢 Jagdwurst 的嘴
 * knownbad 排队
<ofan_> 求真相
<alvin_rxg> 卖瓜子～
<ofan_>  Test
<kk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍛ 
<Jagdwurst> 又断网了。－－
<alvin_rxg> 20:43:46 -!- Jagdwurst [~Jagd@unaffiliated/jagd] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<gebjgd> 求什么真相?
<Jagdwurst> 关掉重新拨号...
<Jagdwurst> 昨天把桌子整理了，挪了位置。断网次数明鲜增加
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: alvin_rxg ：今天你们那里有打雷吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<Jagdwurst> 。。。昨天一大早打雷，今天下午准备去超市的时候又打雷下雨。。神奇了
<Jagdwurst> scheisse,  又 10,7s  的 lag
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> tset
<Jagdwurst> test
<kk> Jagdwurst, .. ..  ㍛ 
<Guest90305> 为啥呢...
<Guest90305> 延迟的登录都登不进了...
<Guest90305> 挪地方...
<Jagdwurs1> 果然，没显示 lags 了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1: umts果然差劲
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1: 不过手机网络没这么敏感
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有巴黎妓院的下载么
<knownbad> 不是得问 Jagdwurs 吗？
<knownbad> 你得先拔出来要不他说不出话来。
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 我是满速拨的号，也许  frame 比较大了，丢包率大。我手动限速可能会好一点
<Jagdwurs1> 换了位置之后到现在没再断过..不错
<gebjgd> 换了体位就是不一样
<gebjgd> 冷清啊.还是德国人的屋子热闹
<knownbad> 生个吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
 * knownbad 前空翻
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/twJKk
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y The Not-So-Crazy Rumors About Microsoft Taking Over Nokia’s Smartphone Division Resurface | TechCrunch
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已经听说了
<knownbad> 那你生比比的事呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你给我生?
<knownbad> 我只会拉屎。
<knownbad> 为何不生？
<knownbad> 我是认真的问
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没时间照顾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 如果生了直接快递回北京
<knownbad> 那是作弊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 作什么弊?
<knownbad> 生了没自个照顾。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 懒的照顾
<Jagdwurst> Jagdwurs1: ?
<Jagdwurst> 貌似又断了..
<knownbad> 我也纠结是否生个。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 可能现在不想要，等老了，老俩口走不动了，就想着当年有个小屁孩多好啊～  xD
<knownbad> 应该是老婆会。  我已把老婆当女儿了。
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 父爱是伟大的...
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 下次把女儿当老婆就不好了...
<knownbad> 没用，到时以起不来了。
<Jagdwurst> +
<Jagdwurst> …………书压到键盘了
<knownbad> 还是乘现在再找个女儿。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文，下载这个 http://www.jamendo.com/en/download/album/85641/?output=contentonly
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Download Epic Soul Factory - Volume One - Jamendo
<knownbad> gebjgd: 看过 californication 没？
<ofan_> 平板看书就是过瘾
<knownbad> e-ink 更好但只有黑白。
<alvin_rxg> 为什么每天都要经历地震呢…
<larry00> 哪里又地震啦?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 先前翻了下论坛，把从 12 月 1号到最近的可能的找房帖子都回了下……
<alvin_rxg> larry00: 我家里
<larry00> 哪里啊?
<alvin_rxg> larry00: 简单说：有人走路时，身体的重心是1米振幅的正弦运动
<alvin_rxg> 不对，是三角波形式
<larry00> alvin_rxg: 好深熬
<alvin_rxg> 你当他在跳就是了
<jiero> knownbad: 人都会识别彩色，有时候是一种退步。
<jiero> larry00:  NZ？
<larry00> jiero: 在什么情况下是退步
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 也就是说有人在你楼上炒饭就是了？
<jiero> larry00: 在不必要-阻碍-分心的情况下
<knownbad> 说的是 ebook reader。
<alvin_rxg> 准备上床
<kk>  06:33
<jiero> gebjgd: 睡觉去
 * Jagdwurst 睡觉去
<jiero> gebjgd: 你是挂机的，忘记了。
<jiero> 谁玩 hedgewars？
<jiero> hi
<kk> jiero, 好  ㍟ 
<ibodi> is it possible to have 11.10 left docker always on? or new windows opened default left position not hide the dock
<ibodi> what's the name of that bar? left side top-to-bottom menu bar docker ? dash bar?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-06
<freeflying> ibodi: it could be achieved
<ibodi> freeflying: 雕叔好
<freeflying> ibodi: 看你能不能访问 launchpad.net
<ibodi> 刚才谁说了：
<ibodi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: ‘MyUnity’ Is a Small, Simple Unity Tweaking Tool
<ibodi> 发现越来越喜欢 unity 了。
<freeflying> ibodi: 看看你现在能不能访问 launchpad
<ibodi> 但是 11.10 装不上也挺。。
<ibodi> freeflying: 怎么弄？
<freeflying> ibodi: https://launchpad.net
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y Launchpad
<freeflying> ibodi: 打开这个网址看看
<ibodi> 我能看到的。
<ibodi> 这个不是很急，再忍受几日。我在猜想01.24 发布的 11.10.4 会不会能装到我的acer 上？
<ibodi> 现在LIVECD 安装不了呢。
<ibodi> 这个比较急
<ibodi> 哟。他这个网站为什么用 https 倒是很好奇。
<ibodi> 11.10 有没有 daily build iso 可下载呢？
<ibodi> 现在下载12.04 : precise-desktop-i386.iso   706M 用，会有什么后果，比 11.10 好，还是相反？
<ibodi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120105/
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Daily Build
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • rtorrent的 T I R 是什么意思 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359996 如题 这些字母代表什么意思 该如何在这些状态中切换 它们对各自的种子和下载的文件有什么影响 统计信息: 发表于 由 okzokz123 — 2012-01-06 9:07
<u2012> test ibodi
<ibodi> .
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 版上有没有人愿意基于kubuntu打包一个新的系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360000 就目前kubuntu来说，存在很多问题，而且由于不是官方的，所以很多地方没有考虑的很周到。希望可以出现一个基于kubuntu的中文本土化的linux版本。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeromecui — 2012-01-06 9:53
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 蛋蛋樂樂為什麽今天你們這麽安靜
<cloudsben1> 问下,从新改名字应该是什么命令
<eexp> cloudsben1: /ns help 看
<eexp> roylez: 发图不
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有自动切割漫画和下载漫画的工具呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360002 win下有，linux我还木找到，求推荐，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 柳啦啦 — 2012-01-06 10:09
<Atrix> 返回结构体指针的函数该怎么定义
<adam8157> huntxu: 刚把回家的票买到
<huntxu> Atrix: 一樣那麽定義啊
<eexp> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/8434be63e227b97d01c5a4eb13e9893a7fbbd498350c-YvUNre_fw554
<Atrix> huntxu: 你看一下我写的这个代码
<huntxu> adam8157: 可憐的
<gfrog> adam8157: 买到票了？ 恭喜
<Atrix> huntxu: 声明函数 struct DODE *huftree(struct NODE *nodelist_sort[]);
<cfy> eexp: 上班看电影啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 电话抢到了...秒杀啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 软卧上铺
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<huntxu> Atrix: 嗯，報錯？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有钱蛋
<cfy> eexp: 我还看到过把几年后，翻译成几个月后的。。。结果我同学看不懂了。。。。
<Atrix> 定义 struct NODE *huftree(struct NODE *nodelist_sort[]) { ...;return nodelist_sort[0];}
 * gfrog 我要不要奢侈一次搞张一等座呢。。
<RavenChan> Atrix: 没错阿= =
<Atrix> huntxu: nodelist_sort是结构体指针数组
<huntxu> RavenChan: 鴉
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 用ppa更新 gnome-shell 到3.3.3 出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360003 标题栏偏移(左上角发光位置不对),还有就是右边侧栏不见了,还有搜索应用程序时司机,但是鼠标能动;求解救,我手贱啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 quanru — 2012-01-06 10:25
<RavenChan> Atrix: huntxu 有什么问题？
<adam8157> gfrog: 5分钟就抢空了... 我蛮幸运
<Atrix> struct NODE *head;head=huftree(nodelist_sort);
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天有21趟动车路过的城市表示压力不大。。。
<Atrix> 编译出错了，44: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type
<adam8157> gfrog: 只有一辆车的表示亚历山大
<Atrix> 83: error: conflicting types for ‘huftree’
<Atrix> 13: note: previous declaration of ‘huftree’ was here
<RavenChan> Atrix: 你的huftree的定义有两个不一样的= =
<Kandu> Atrix: 全部貼出再說比較好
<RavenChan> Atrix: （看不懂英文么）
<adam8157> huntxu: 你过年回家的机票买了?
<Atrix> RavenChan: ==！我看不出来啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天買了
<huntxu> adam8157: 回程都買了
<adam8157> huntxu: 米人
<huntxu> adam8157: 回程廣州到天津，620搶不到，648到手了 ^.^
<huntxu> adam8157: 火車價
<Atrix> 在哪贴代码啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 凭什么这么便宜...
<RavenChan> Atrix: 你看看13行和83行好了= =
<huntxu> adam8157: don't know
<huntxu> adam8157: 648是票價好伐
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊 多便宜 比威海的都便宜
<huntxu> adam8157: 我得前一晚坐車去廣州，150，天津到北京的大巴和高鐵，100，燃油和機建，190
<huntxu> adam8157: 回來一趟1k了 = =
* adam8157 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/ || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
* adam8157 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || IRC Guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<RavenChan> huntxu: 要考试了= =
<Atrix> struct NODE{..};
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐没上班?
<Atrix> struct NODE *tree(struce NODE *list[]);
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 囧，aur里居然有放盗版游戏下载，这个大丈夫？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360004 license=('custom') depends=() [ "$CARCH" = i686 ] && depends=(wine) [ "$CARCH" = x86_64 ] && depends=(bin32-wine) source=( http://dl.dropbox.com/u/..... .) 统计信息: 发表于 由 nyfair — 2012-01-06 10:41
<cfy> 12306.cn好霸气
<cfy> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/12306.cn
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 12306.cn Site Info
<Atrix> struct NODE *tree(struct NODE *list[]){..;return list[0];}
<roylez> cfy: 比我还霸气？
<nyfair> ...
<adam8157> =,=
<Atrix> struct NODE *head;
<cfy> roylez: 比你差点。。。
<Atrix> head=tree(list[]);
<roylez> cfy: :)
<roylez> adam8157: 找我有事么？
<adam8157> roylez: 票买了么
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> 才6号，今天才能买18号的吧？
<adam8157> roylez: 干嘛踢我
<roylez> adam8157: 你没喊主席
<adam8157> - -
<roylez> adam8157: 你啥时候回去？
<adam8157> roylez: 17
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 明天买18
<cfy> 18号。。。。
<cfy> 13号我就回家咯
<roylez> cfy: cc你想死的么？
<cfy> roylez: 不想。。。
<roylez> cfy: 那你23号回家吧
<roylez> cfy: 23号的票应该相当好买
<cfy> roylez: 23号，我回老家
<cfy> lol
<cfy> roylez: - -@
<adam8157> roylez: 卖人成功一笔了
<cfy> roylez: 咱省内6小时，就能从学校到老家 lol
<Atrix> 我写的没错，是自己把NODE写成了DODE，不好意思啊
<cfy> 写成DODE,也能编译通过？
<roylez> adam8157: ...请客
<adam8157> roylez: bonus很少的 请你吃个脆脆鲨
<cfy> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 赶紧邮寄
<gfrog> adam8157: 你卖人成功？ 请客！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 请你也吃个脆脆鲨
<gfrog> adam8157: 没诚意。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 两个
<adam8157> gfrog: hiahia
<roylez> adam8157: 得瑟
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，我自己去拿去，不用你请，哼
<cfy> adam8157: 原来是巧克力。。。
<cfy> 脆脆鲨。。。。-
<adam8157> gfrog: lol 你比主席有追求
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你不忙啦？
<roylez> adam8157: 卖个人多少钱？
<adam8157> gfrog: 暂时而已...
<adam8157> roylez: 1000$
<roylez> adam8157: 跟我们差不多嘛。1000个脆脆鲨拿来
<adam8157> - -
<roylez> adam8157: 一刀我只收你一个脆脆鲨
<eexp> 租一辆车，开回去嘛。
<roylez> 土豪神又显摆
<eexp> bs 脆脆脆脆鲨
<eexp> 还可以带几个人，本钱都回来了
<roylez> bs 结巴神
<cfy> 。。。
<eexp> 脆脆脆脆脆脆脆脆鲨
<eexp> 春节，不抓非法营运的
<cfy> eexp: 电影看好了？
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/768720
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 我不能告诉你你能做什么,但为了保护你的孩子想做什么就去做吧
<roylez> cfy: 看过了
<roylez> cfy: 狗是打酱油的
<cfy> roylez: ....
<eexp> cfy: 啥电影，就一截图。别人发的
<cfy> eexp: ...
<cfy> eexp:  perl文本确实快
<cfy> eexp: 输入输出，连md5计算都比cl快很多
<cfy> eexp: 貌似cl-ppcre没有perl快。。。
<eexp> 快就快。反正我不比较。你多比较吧。
 * eexp 的选择，一直都是正确的。rp好啊。
<LOL_> 快要考试了
<LOL_> 看书，看不下去
<fivesheep> 恭喜你. 再考几次就功成名就了
<LOL_> 整天虚度人生
<cfy> eexp: @_@
<cfy> eexp: 但是我听过有人先用perl,开发，然后，最后，用C重写。。。
<LOL_> eexp: 向main函数传递一个int类型的参数，怎么传？
<eexp> cfy: 我有时候都准备这样。perl没法打bin嘛
<mooo> LOL_: 考试，关键要看你们班有几个比你差的，然后预测一下老师允许每班有几个挂掉的，然后就目标明确了
<eexp> main只接收argv
<cfy> eexp: ....,。。。。
<eexp> perlcc
<eexp> 死了
<cfy> eexp: 。。。。。
<cfy> 我知道
<LOL_> mooo: 我们班都很差，老师的目标是百分之十
<cfy> 為什麼慢呢。。。。想不通
<MaskRay> ghc，但是编译出来都是以 xxMB 算的
<cfy> MaskRay: 还在用gentoo么？
<LOL_> eexp: 网上有说可以把main当作普通函数调用
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 想重写emerge么。。。。我实在受不了了。太慢了。。。
<LOL_> eexp: 就是看不懂
<eexp> LOL_: 那是蛋疼
<eexp> 编译器，是可以指定入口，不使用main
<mooo> cfy: 重写emerge........
<cfy> mooo: 太慢了。。。。。。
<mooo> cfy: 下载的慢还是编译的慢？
<eexp> 换机器，就快了 cfy
<LOL_> eexp: 怎么指定？求链接
<eexp> 自己找。非人类的东西。
<cfy> mooo: emerge -auv foo
<adam8157> eexp: 改crt0.o么 自虐啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 希望有人能重写。。
<cfy> mooo: 到问我yes or no 之前，要算好久好久。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉
<eexp> adam8157: 不是的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 又换gentoo了？
<cfy> eexp: 我觉得不是机器问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是啊。
<eexp> 机器问题最大
<adam8157> eexp: 汇编+C?
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉gentoo好爽，上次应该是btrfs的问题。。。。
<LOL_> eexp: 比如telnet，它的参数不就有int吗？它是怎么实现的？
<cfy> eexp: 求神用asm重写个
<CyrusYzGTt> ..错失了 eexp 批判 cfy 的 时机。。
<adam8157> ld默认的C库就会进main啊
<eexp> adam8157: 你也蛋疼了？
<sdl_init> cfy: paludius ...
<Kandu> adam8157: -Xlinker -e入口
<adam8157> eexp: 才没有
<cfy> sdl_init: 这个能用么？
<mooo> cfy: 如此说来……你的cpu是啥？
<adam8157> Kandu: 还可以指定呢?
<cfy> mooo: 你想知道多具体？
<cfy> adam8157: ....你不知道？
 * cfy 我都听说了。。。。
<sdl_init> cfy: exherbo什么的～ 具体我也不清楚 用c++写的吧
<eexp> LOL_: 你还是来perl吧。基本的获取参数，getopt
<cfy> sdl_init: 哦。。。。不清楚好用不。还是希望把emereg重写。。。
<cfy> sdl_init: 哦。。。。不清楚好用不。还是希望把emerge重写。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: 這些技巧，我最近都在這兒說過三遍了..
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 想说啥。说嘛
<adam8157> cfy: 奇淫巧技啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 才发现嘛。为什么用debian，aptitude很愚昧
<cfy> adam8157: 我昨天逛书店，貌似看到说linux的入口不是main
<cfy> adam8157: 是么？
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ,,木有 想说的，，， 暂时围观
<adam8157> cfy: linux又不用C库
 * caleb- 始终不会用 aptitude, 太难了
<cfy> caleb-: ....
<eexp> cfy: 都是说表面上。
<adam8157> apt-get 王道
<eexp> caleb-: ..
<eexp> 打倒 adam8157
 * cfy apt-get和aptitude都差不多啊，我觉得。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..协调器。我要 4k youtube帐号 和 代理
<eexp> 差别巨大
<adam8157> - -
<LOL_> eexp:我得先把c学完了呀，学个半途而废，又白学了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是不会debian打包。。。
<roylez> cfy: cc
<eexp> 本来白学了。 LOL_
<cfy> MaskRay: gentoo至少自己编译内核方便多了
<cfy> MaskRay: 或许debian也很方便，不过，要学。。就麻烦了
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<eexp> cfy: 打包简单。
<eexp> 规则打包，就要搞好多东西。
<cfy> eexp: 哦。。。。。。，你看
<caleb-> 编译内核不都一样么？
<LOL_> eexp: 为啥白学了，俺现在也会一点点线程和socket了，
<cfy> eexp: 看来打包比写asm麻烦嘛。。。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: -Wl 呢？
<eexp> LOL_: 那看你准备干嘛。
<cfy> caleb-: debian怎么编译内核？gentoo用下genkernel，就好了
<eexp> cfy: 一句话打包。。。
<cfy> eexp: 哪句
<MaskRay> cfy: 不要学……下载git内核自己写个脚本编译，别用发行版特定的
<eexp> 我的git有。
<LOL_> eexp: 写个机器人先 :)
<cfy> MaskRay: 写个脚本编译？你不用genkernel?
<cfy> eexp: 哈哈哈啊哈哈啊哈哈哈哈
<cfy> eexp: 估计特复杂一句吧
<eexp> dpkg-deb -b deb .
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 https://github.com/MaskRay/config/blob/master/home/bin/kernel
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: home/bin/kernel at master from MaskRay/config - GitHub
<cfy> .....
<roylez> cfy: 神说“内核打包”，于是内核就打好了包
<eexp> cfy: bin/paste-img/Makefile
<eexp> roylez: 你才内核
<roylez> eexp: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你，initramfs怎么做？
<eexp> 内核是人搞的？是蛋搞的。 lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 不做？
<RavenChan> MaskRay: 祝贺复活= =
<cfy> eexp: 肯定要依赖的嘛。。。
<LOL_> 需要更多的时间，学习更多的知识，
<MaskRay> cfy: 不做
<eexp> cfy: 你看过那makefile，就都知道了
<eexp> 全部步骤都有
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你也活了？
<eexp> 只是没chown
<cfy> MaskRay: 不做的话，有时候不行了。我反正genkernel。不cool就不cool了:D
<cfy> eexp: .....
<cfy> eexp: 你的包，依赖都不对的。。。
<eexp> 胡说
<Kandu> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求4in6 tunnel broker
<RavenChan> MaskRay: 我一直活着的= =
<eexp> 系统是ub的。依赖当然都是ub这边的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ee是为了 向后兼容，，
<caleb-> cfy: genkernel 是 gentoo 自用的吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay: 没有4in6tunnel...
<caleb-> cfy: 学 distro specific 的没什么意思
<cfy> caleb-: 是啊。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ipv6是免费的，ipv4忘记申请了，所以没法用ipv4
<cfy> caleb-: 也没啥吧。我理解是自带了个config,然后可以生成initramfs
<cfy> caleb-: 其他也一样。
<eexp> 管其他的死活。 lol
<RavenChan> MaskRay: 所以说我没有4in6 tunnel...
 * CyrusYzGTt 准备用上 3.1.7-1内核。。
<eexp>  /dev/sda2     ext4     12G  4.0G  7.3G  36% /
<eexp>  /dev/sda1     ext4     51G   38G   11G  79% /home
 * CyrusYzGTt 也升级 google-chrome-stable-16.0.912.75-116452.x86_64了
<cfy> eexp: 小硬盘啊
 * zer4tul 升级google-chrome-dev 17.0.963.26了
<cfy> /me rootfs          382G  198G  166G  55% /
<cfy> udev             10M  284K  9.8M   3% /dev
<cfy> /dev/sda3       382G  198G  166G  55% /
<cfy> rc-svcdir       1.0M   68K  956K   7% /lib64/rc/init.d
<eexp> 4色蛋浏览器
<cfy> cgroup          1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<cfy> shm             1.9G     0  1.9G   0% /dev/shm
<kk> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<eexp> 。
<jiero> eexp: haa, I can see through any objects in Urban Terror ! Its Intel graphics bug!
<zer4tul> cfy: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ .. 我只用 stable的。。。 你是 zer7k..??
<eexp> 关键的不贴。被q了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么运行结果不对？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360008 是从网上找的那个计算利润提成的例子：：企业发放的奖金根据利润提成。利润(I)低于或等于10万元时，奖金可提10%；利润高 于10万元，低于20万元时，低于10万元的部分按10%提成，高于10万元的部分，可可提 成7.5%；20万到40万之间时，高于20 …
<eexp> jiero: 有hack的啊。
<eexp> autoaim等
<eexp> wallhack
<jiero> eexp: I found a bug... so so-called wall hack wasn´t really needed...
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ 你也用 x86_64 么
<eexp> 。
<cfy> eexp: rootfs          382G  198G  166G  55% /
 * CyrusYzGTt 围观 jiero 说 英文。。
<eexp> 好久不搞ut了
<eexp> cfy: 你关键的，一句没看到。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  Tales Of A Dead Fish
<eexp> ● type d
<eexp> d 已被别名为“df -hT -x tmpfs -x devtmpfs”
<cfy> eexp: 啥是关键的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 不懂，，
<eexp> 你这样贴，不就可以了。
<cfy> eexp: rootfs         rootfs  382G  198G  166G  55% /
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: if I run fcitx now, then all firefox process will crash...
<eexp> alias都不会，打倒 cfy
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 翻译如下 Tales Of A Dead Fish : Tales 的 一个 死亡的 zhan
<cfy> eexp: @_@
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  fish!!!
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..哦哦，， 我用 ibus-pinyin
<eexp> 我家里1T的。
<RavenChan> jiero: 少年你还想在片轮少女这里参一脚么= =
<cfy> eexp: 才1T啊。ee果断还掉
<jiero> RavenChan: :D
<cfy> eexp: 才1T啊。ee果断换掉
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..我的 最大才 520GB ...
<eexp> @@@@@@@@@@@@@
<jiero> RavenChan: no. I just made a suggestion.
<cfy> eexp: 浏览器，长期支持版本有啥用？
<RavenChan> jiero: = =
<jiero> RavenChan:  guys from #hedgewars recalled me from #freegamer, rise of east for 0a.d. found me again.
<pocoyo> cfy: http://www.calebscreek.com/2009/12/compiling-a-realtime-preempt-rt-kernel-in-debian-50lenny/
<RavenChan> jiero: = =?
<cfy> pocoyo: lenny
<pocoyo> cfy: 一样的，我最近刚试过。不过编译的临时空间快达到6G了。
<jiero> RavenChan: get this http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/85641
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Download this free music album: Epic Soul Factory - Volume One | Jamendo - Jamendo
<cfy> pocoyo: 。。。
<jiero> pocoyo:  :S I have 3.7GB swap
<jiero> ok, I need fcitx, then this will crash
<pocoyo> jiero: 。。我说错了。我说的是 编译目录的空间。
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/44b004aetw1dos69pry9oj.jpg
<jiero> 好了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你来的太晚了，至少比我晚1年吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..啥？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 说你到这个频道的时间。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..嗯嗯，，我在 #fedora-zh/cn 才是比你早
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是去天堂的时间
<nyfair> 上周才是升天日
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7fd54a81jw1dobjcfnm2ij.jpg
<jiero> nyfair: 哟，好久没在这里见到
<cfy> roylez: ...
<nyfair> 啊睐，伦家第一次上irc啊
<jiero> nyfair: 是么。
<jiero> 那么就是第一次
<pocoyo> nyfair: 你想怎么个上法？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 你写的？？ http://adam.younglogic.com/2012/01/cloud-identity-management/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Adam Young’s Web Log » Cloud Identity Management
<nyfair> pocoyo: irc还有很多种用法么？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: This is the Web Log of Adam Michael Young
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 哦。。啥 意思，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是的意思
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 哦 哦。。
 * jiero 指挥pocoyo抱抱nyfair
<pocoyo> jiero: 她要是漂亮女的我就抱
 * jiero 抱抱pocoyo
<roylez> adam8157: 知道什么叫做天才么 http://imgur.com/EGnHN
<kk> roylez,啥网址y My new years resolution was to get rippling abs. Mission accomplished. - Imgur
<LOL_> jiero: 你啥时间来这个频道的？
 * CyrusYzGTt 内核 3.1.7-1升级完毕，， 重启
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 英特尔 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection是怎么回事？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360013 鄙人系统ubuntu10.10暂停（睡眠）再唤醒后有线的网卡就用不了，也找不到，要重启才能用；无线的可以用 有线网卡：英特尔 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-01-06 11:48
<jiero> LOL_: 刚开始用Ubuntu的时候。大概2007年底。
<LOL_> jiero: 这个频道成立于06年，你也来的比较早的啊
<sunjun> 太蛋疼了 我手贱 填写谷歌帐号信息 时 填成出生年月填成2000了
<sunjun> 结果 帐号被封了 说不大于 13周岁
<sunjun> 要提供信息 证明
<sunjun> 哎
<jiero> LOL_ 然后 08年 09年，甚至10年我都几乎没来。
<LOL_> jiero: 06那会才刚上高一啊，现在回想起来还好像刚过去不久
<jiero> LOL_: 哦。小兄弟
<LOL_> jiero: 这几年过得都太快，还没回过神呢，就过去了
<jiero> LOL_:是啊，人死不能复生。
<LOL_> jiero: 就像很多歌里唱的那样，it seem like yesterday
<jiero> LOL_: 我健忘。
<jiero> eexp: ee，哈皮和悦悦分了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/qxxPM.png
<zer4tul> sunjun: 这个悲剧的
<LOL_> jiero: 五年了，五年前还是个单纯的学生，那时网络上还没这么多收费软件，那时gmail注册还得有邀请，那时冠希还没艳照门，
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。什么啊。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 5年前我抛弃迅雷1年了，抛弃winrar 3年了
<jiero> LOL_: 5年前我在上网7年后第一次有了qq号。
<LOL_> jiero: 我也是五年前才有qq的
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，哈皮和悦悦怎么了？
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。
<roylez> jiero: 不知道
<LOL_> 有时想和人聊聊过去，
<jiero> roylez: 不过哈皮回了句不是，也不知是不是。。。
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<RavenChan> jiero: 5年前的我就要开始用ubuntu了= =
<adam8157> roylez: 天才那个啥意思
<cfy> RavenChan: 5年了呀
<RavenChan> cfy: 快5年了
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。2008的时候。我才接触
<LOL_> 五年前还在网吧用dameware和灰鸽子耍过同学，那时感觉真好啊，哈哈
<jiero> RavenChan: 哦。就是阿。我是觉得windows多任务太烂。
<RavenChan> cfy: arch的话已经3年了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 。。。。
<jiero> RavenChan: 结果发现很多情况下Linux下不怎么好。
<jiero> RavenChan: 呵呵。我就没怎么变，一会儿 hiweed 一会 mint 一会儿 ubuntu， 一会儿fedora -
<jiero> 都是一样的似乎。
<RavenChan> jiero: 自从我09新年的时候全面换arch之后就一直是arch= =
<LOL_> 现在xp的用户依然很多
<jiero> RavenChan: 恩。我arch从来就没配置成网络，所以装几次就是卡在网络那里几次。
<LOL_> xp有十年了吧
<jiero> LOL_: 11年了。立刻就停止支持了。
<jiero> RavenChan: 乌鸦，有空就替我维护 hedgewars中文翻译。
<jiero> RavenChan: 我是不再管翻译了，反正没需要中文的中国人碰。
<LOL_> jiero: 学校机房依然是xp，学校对面网吧依然是xp
<jiero> LOL_: 我这还有呢。
<jiero> XP Professional的傻傻标贴在机箱上。
 * jiero 对新一代的微软苹果系统一无所知阿。
 * jiero 以前曾比较熟悉 Mac OS X 10.4
<LOL_> jiero: 现在本上面是win7，pad上是win8
<eexp> 瘟妻 瘟爸
 * jiero 现在手机上是maemo，笔记本是debian，台式机是fedora。
<jiero> 不过笔记本坏了。。。
<eexp> maemo是死鱼嘛
<cfy> eexp: 2008年的时候，就看到阿姨了
 * cfy 回顾2008
<jiero> eexp: 和 xp 一样呢。就是死鱼，现在靠着meego往回移植了
<cfy> 我记得当时还有人搞不清楚。。。
<jiero> cfy: 是吗？
<cfy> jiero: 是啊
<cfy> 当时我还是web进来的
<cfy> 传说的 eexp
<LOL_> jiero: n900 n9 n950没见过同学中有这三款机子的，我们宿舍倒是有一部4s
<jiero> cfy: ee多么好阿，我来这里不久就跟着ee混了。
<cfy> 传说 eexp有n个马甲，不过我没见过。。。。。
<eexp> 又扯
<cfy> jiero: 你啥时候成跟ee混了。。。
<jiero> LOL_: n950限量，我只见过一台。
<jiero> cfy: 我跟不上。
<jiero> cfy: 呜呜呜
<cfy> eexp: 斗篷说的，我记得。
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<jiero> LOL_: 我这里倒是有台iphone 4s
<cfy> iphone 4s....
<cfy> eexp: 求带
<LOL_> 神的马甲喜欢以i开头，当然也有例外的，就比如那个弹涂鱼
<jiero> iTenzu？
<cfy> LOL_: 是说同时
<cfy> LOL_: 比如同时进来n个ee,nick都不一样。没有相似
<jiero> iOperaiGnome，iGirl倒是
<cfy> 然后引导舆论
<jiero> igirl 好久不来了。。。
<cfy> 霸气侧漏
<jiero> cfy: 你也是搅局的。
<cfy> jiero: 没有啊，我最多算围观
<jiero> cfy: 没有局的现在就是靠你了。
<LOL_> jiero: 你4s多少钱买的？
<eexp> cfy: 你干嘛。没书看了吧。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> eexp: 回顾当年啊
<jiero> LOL_: 不是我的。
<cfy> 我记得，ee的文章还差一篇
<jiero> LOL_: 花 $49 *24
<LOL_> jiero: 想换手机，就是兜里没钱
<jiero> LOL_: 买淘汰的机子。
<LOL_> jiero: 比如？
<jiero> LOL_: HP Veer
<LOL_> jiero: 大陆买不到吧
<jiero> LOL_: 能。
<LOL_> jiero: 怎么买？
<LOL_> jiero: 大陆的估计都是翻新机
<jiero> LOL_: 不知道。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 那又怎样。。。
<jiero> 走了。
 * jiero 准备去买二手的 5年前的 Dell 19寸显示器了。
<LOL_> jiero: 大陆连水货都不好找如果你没人的话，黑莓大部分都是翻新机，你还让我找palm
<cfy> jiero: 不买led?!的
<cfy> 乐pad 是啥？
<cfy> roylez 出的pad?
<cfy> 原来是联想的。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 刮了肚皮上的毛
<adam8157> roylez: ...明白了
<roylez> cfy: 啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 你真是个笨蛋呢
<adam8157> - -
 * CyrusYzGTt 升级回来了
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.7-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<fatboy> ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你是个升级狂
<fatboy> 什么升级？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ...不是，，如果我是，，我现在就是用 3.2内核了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ...不是，，如果我是，，我现在就是用 3.2内核了//或者用 fedora rawhide分支了
<fatboy> .............
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你看人家xp，都11年了也没升级几次
<Kandu> adam8157: 你這記性，上次說的時候，你不也討論的麼
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不是已经升级到 win7 ,,或者 win8 beta么。。
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 上次没说这参数嘛
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，听某位大牛说，其实xp sp1和sp2并不是一个系统，因为内核都不一样，所以xp和7和8并不是同一个系统，不能算升级
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一样都是 widows
<nyfair> what's the defination of OS?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那ub和ff还都是linux呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦
<soiamso> nyfair: something you can operate on ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 该起床了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 该死了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃饭去
<nyfair> maybe, but I think OS is just a trademark
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..今天我吃了 混合尸体 水饺。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不喜饺子
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/nHE3w.png
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天是多云，不过有太阳
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 灰霾天，，继续飘过。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你那有太阳吗？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥你们那总是阴霾
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 冷低压槽控制
<nyfair> irc有些channel不能发言是什么情况？
<nyfair> Cannot send to channel: #archlinux
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你们那的冬天跟我以前老家时的天气一样，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 哦哦
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/Q8kV8.png
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.95105105.com/a/dingpiaozhinan/197.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 火车票预售期和最新日期车票起订时间_火车票预订网
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 以前我们那也是阴霾
<gfrog> adam8157: 对我影响不大，反正车多，而且我已经有一张票在手里了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 很正常，如果不这样，，春节当天就会下雨
<MaskRay> roylez: 好图
<cfy> roylez: 错了.script应该能重复利用的
<cfy> roylez: 所以,对于geek来说是O(1)
<cfy> roylez: write script应该提前。
<roylez> cfy: 时间是累计的
<cfy> roylez: 平均时间啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://lkml.org/lkml/2012/1/4/395
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: LKML: Linus Torvalds: Linux 3.2
<roylez> cfy: 跟没做过研究的人说话就是费劲
<cfy> roylez: 好吧
<cfy> 都不午睡么。。。。
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/aHjML.jpg
<MaskRay> 有什么验证码识别软件？我想自动化登录 RG-ePortal网络访问门户系统
<cfy> MaskRay: gocr?
<cfy> roylez: 亮点在那？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120105/118864.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: kangle 2.7.5 紧急发布,防hash碰撞攻击_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<roylez> cfy: 全豹纹
<cfy> MaskRay: 贴个，图看看？
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. nnd http://www.alibuybuy.com/posts/69218.html TX又搞html5了。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 腾讯X5内核手机浏览器泄露 或建国内首个Html5应用市场 | 互联网的那点事
<nyfair> 昨天换了chakra，感觉非常好。只是有个小白问题，kde的任务管理器在哪里？
<MaskRay> cfy: 等下，我的Perl坏掉了
<roylez> adam8157: 又一个天才 http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxbc4xgvSV1r9dg5no1_500.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: - -
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<cfy> roylez: 霸气
<MaskRay> cfy: http://i.imm.io/e87J.jpeg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/4znSO.jpg
<MaskRay> cfy: mechanize忽略proxychains，我要转投roylez的uploadimage.rb了
<roylez> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个，简单吧。你写个脚本把灰色部分去掉，然后把彩色变黑白。让gocr只识别数字就好咯
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥。。。
<roylez> MaskRay: 瑞捷，你这水深火热的
<cfy> roylez: 这是熊猫么。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 恩
<cfy> app-text/gocr
<cfy> app-text/ocrad
<cfy> 为啥这个app-text/ocrad是gnu ocr....app-tex/gocr反倒不是gnu ocr
<MaskRay> cfy: 在呢么去掉灰色的？ 我试了下 convert validcode xx.pnm; gocr xx.pnm 似乎能用
<cfy> MaskRay: validcode是啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以前是写脚本去的。
<nyfair> 把灰色地区的alpha值设为0xff？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Linux 3.2 - Linux Kernel Newbies
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是 gocr 好用
<nyfair> linus怎么也开始飙版本号了？
<cfy> MaskRay: gocr?不是ocrad?
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说validcode是啥？我man搜不到。。
<MaskRay> cfy: validcode是图片名。。
<MaskRay> cfy: gocr能识别出4个数字，ocrad不行。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。我说。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。那都不用处理了嘛。直接用就好。不错
 * ScarletWolf 非常反感“更符合中国人习惯”这句话
<roylez> ScarletWolf: +1
<cfy> ScarletWolf: +1
<nyfair> ScarletWolf: +65535
<cfy> nyfair: 为啥+65535?
<cfy> 65535怎么了？
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 记得是2^16
<nyfair> 因为acfun文区混多了
<cfy> ScarletWolf: so what?
<cfy> 2^x-1吧
<cfy>  
<cfy> 那又咋样？
<cfy> nyfair: ScarletWolf: +18446744073709551615
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 没什么，有人给我推荐MIUI，然后告诉了我那句话
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 我说为啥要加65535的事情
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 我觉得miui不好，我用过
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 哦，16位int最大值吧
<ScarletWolf> cfy, unsigned int
<nyfair> 正在用miui的表示压力很大
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 然后呢？加了以后变成0?
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 表示非常支持的意思
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 哦。
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 论坛里经常会有这种+1，+n，+10086，类似的
<nyfair> 盲生，你发现了华点
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 18446744073709551615
<cfy> ScarletWolf: +18446744073709551615
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 那个数不好记，所以没人用。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: ...
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 表示支持，特地算下
<ScarletWolf> cfy, 好吧。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: https://github.com/hookio/hnet  这个有意思
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y hookio/hnet - GitHub
<nyfair> https://gist.github.com/1509708 这个
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y gist: 1509708 — Gist
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. sexwolf
<kevinyoung> 有谁知道哪里有免费的ssh号吗？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt, 我到现在也没搞清楚你的名字是什么意思。。。
<ScarletWolf> kevinyoung, CJB
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ sex 錫士★性感。
<CyrusYzGTt>  sexwolf = 錫士狼
<kevinyoung> ScarletWolf: ntmyisb
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ..我也不清楚，，
<ScarletWolf> kevinyoung, 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyoung§ 我知道 有个 cjb.
<ScarletWolf> kevinyoung, 靠，好心给你回答问题
<kevinyoung> ScarletWolf: duibuqi
<kevinyoung> 我以为你说草鸡巴
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyoung§ 我知道 有个 cjb.net
<jyfl987> kevinyoung: 疑心太重
<kevinyoung> CyrusYzGTt: 对不起哦
<cfy> eexp: 认识vvoody不？
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyoung§ ,, 哦，暂时原谅你。 除非你送我 香港ip的 vpn给我
 * CyrusYzGTt http://wenku.it168.com/d_000103977.shtml  1205页的linux基础文档
<kevinyoung> CyrusYzGTt: :-)真是对不起
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyoung§ ..
<nyfair> 求送日本ip的vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> 同求
<nyfair> 现在用在日童鞋的路由器当vpn，速度很慢啊
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 求共享，，
<jyfl987> nyfair: 怎么日
<CyrusYzGTt> <nyfair> 现在用在日童鞋的路由器当vpn，速度很慢啊 <--病句，
<CyrusYzGTt> <nyfair> 现在,用在日,童鞋的路由器当vpn，速度很.....慢啊
<MaskRay2> roylez: 如何保存验证码图片
<CyrusYzGTt> <nyfair> 现在用,在日童鞋的路由器当vpn，速度很.....慢啊
<MaskRay2> roylez: ruby mechanize
<roylez> MaskRay2: ....
<roylez> MaskRay2: 晚上给你看
<MaskRay2> roylez: 先 page = agent.get 登录页面 再 page2 = agent.get validcodeimage ?
<roylez> MaskRay2: 晚上给你查
<roylez> MaskRay2: 白天没心情看无聊图和工作以外的
<MaskRay2> roylez: o
<ypsjd> youtube看视频很流畅，哈哈
<nyfair> how about youtube 4320P?
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 什么代理？
<ypsjd> pocoyo, goagent
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 你用的哪个版本啊？我这里为什么看不了/？
<ypsjd> pocoyo, 就是那个稳定版
<nyfair> I'm satisfied with the new golang version
<sdl_init> nyfair: 4320p ...... 什么机器能看啊
<kevinyoung> 你们用什么代理啊？
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 。。。 我也是用的最新的稳定版本？难道跟宽带服务商还有关系？
<kevinyoung> cjb登录不上啊
<ypsjd> pocoyo,  goagent 1.7.8 稳定版
<nyfair> 很多5位数的电视机都能看
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 我这里看不了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<nyfair> 但youtube的高清其实蛮假的，码率很低
<nyfair> 1080p看上去就像硬拉伸上去的
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能ISP的关系
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • lyx插入圖片問題 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360017 使用lyx編輯確實十分方便，不過我在插入浮動圖片的時候，卻遇到了一些麻煩。 想插入浮動圖片-選擇figure wrap float-然後插入了一張圖片，選擇了右對齊模式，但是設置後發現，格式圖片不能占滿正文第一行旁邊的空間，我插入的圖 …
<netkiller> http://netkiller.github.com/article/daemon.html
<kk> netkiller ⇪ t: Linux 应用程序开发入门
<nyfair> 国内自从有了各种后黑拉平均码率技术后，很多视频倒是真高清
<netkiller> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1336678
<kk> netkiller ⇪ ti: Linux 应用程序开发入门 - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<netkiller> 我的新博文
<netkiller> 帮顶啊
<pocoyo> ypsjd: nyfair 我这里可以下载youtube的视频 就是不能看。
<ypsjd> 下载下来看不了？
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 下载下来可以看。但在线不能看。难道我这firefox 有问题？
<nyfair> compile without vp8 support?
<eexp> pocoyo: “不能” 等于没说。
<ypsjd> pocoyo, 插件的问题吧
<eexp> cfy: 那就是abing
<cfy> eexp: 谁？
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 优酷上可以看。
<eexp> 额。说错了。是去瑞典去了。 cfy
<eexp> vv
<cfy> eexp: 你说vvoody?
<cfy> eexp: 哦。。。他用emacs的。。。
<eexp> 是啊。
<eexp> 那谁知道。
<cfy> eexp: 我知道。我在qq群里看到他了。还验证过了
<cfy> eexp: 说你大神来着
<eexp> ？那搞不清。没qq
<cfy> eexp: 我哟
<cfy> eexp: 我有
<eexp> 难道回来了？
<cfy> eexp: don't know
<tenzu> roylez: 挂ssh开twitter网页很慢, 不知道为啥, 别的似乎都正常
<roylez> tenzu: 手机翻墙是硬道理
<cfy> tenzu: 你回来了？
<tenzu> roylez: 手机改过hosts, 直接能用自带客户端
<tenzu> cfy: 回来两周了呢
<eexp> 才做一个梦，2个微型蝙蝠入侵蚂蚁洞，进去了，逃出来一个比拳头还大的，像毛蜘蛛的蚂蚁王，还飞着跟我跑。
<cfy> tenzu: 还不走。我同学都走了
<cfy> eexp: ....
<cfy> eexp: 你做的？
<tenzu> cfy: 我费了半天劲才回来, 走哪儿去?
<cfy> tenzu: 新加坡
<eexp> 似乎发生逻辑错误，我果断的不做梦了。就醒来了。 cfy
<eexp> :D
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<tenzu> cfy: 以后都不去那个鸟地方了
<cfy> eexp: 第一句就有逻辑错误吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 神梦，，
<cfy> tenzu: 哦？
<tenzu> eexp: 你短路了?
<cfy> eexp: 想想你做得出来么
<cfy> eexp: 做得出来。你分辨的出来么
<eexp> 当然可以分辨啊
<eexp> 经常还可以控制的
<cfy> 神眼
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> 帮我做个，玩玩
<eexp> 你那大脑，估计不行
<cfy> eexp: 猫叔求做会动的老鼠
<cfy> eexp: @_@
<eexp> 啥猫
<cfy> eexp: 那个叫sn*的
<eexp> 疼疼你又逃课。不回去了？
<cfy> eexp: 就是给他家的猫做个会动的老鼠。。。
<eexp> 那不理。 cfy
<eexp> 叫他买一个电子蟑螂
<cfy> eexp: 啥。。。这也有得卖？
<eexp> 简单，当时智能的啊
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，我的s60也是靠的改hosts
<cfy> 哦。。。
<eexp> 只往黑地方爬的
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 破智能
<tenzu> roylez: 我的是越狱以后装的某包, 就省得开vpn了
<eexp> roylez: 别人都用opera，你们还这么落后。
<tenzu> roylez: 另外我有了个靠谱ntu vpn账号, 这下心里有底了
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> tenzu: .
<mooo> kk这个机器人还会逛论坛……
<roylez> eexp: opera落伍一个世纪
<nyfair> kk这个机器人可以调教咩？
<eexp> roylez: 又傻了吧。op自带钻洞压缩的
<mooo> kk: kk你是机器人
<kk> mooo, 唉。  ㍦ 
<kevinyoung> 怪了。登不上啊
<kevinyoung> sudo ssh -qTfnN -D 7070  kevinyoung@kevinyoung.cjb.net
<eexp> 免费没好货
<eexp> ofan: 出来卖东西
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究根据多名科学家多年研究结果显示。证实接吻可导致怀孕。这项研究结果令人哗然。因为多年来接吻不会怀孕的论点。将会全数被推翻。多名科学家经过多年研究并找来超过一亿对情侣连续接吻超过二十四小时。即有机会怀孕。
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究又发现，当双方连续接吻超过二十四小时，而又未做出适当的发泄，男方的**会涌向脑部而女方的卵子亦会在口腔中排出，当两者在口腔中结合时，则会有机会受孕。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直以来，家长们教会子女时所说的：“以后可以理直气壮的告诉子女，接吻会大肚子！”不过看来这次发现未必能杜绝情侣们接吻。记者访问了多对情侣，他们大多表示：“我们不会有事的”。
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 这死家伙。
<palomino|working> ..............................
<kevinyoung> 你们是怎样翻墙的 啊
<kevinyoung> ？
<kevinyoung> 求助a?
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..
<nyfair> 公司自带vpn
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyoung§ cjb.net
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..
<cfy> eexp: 那你要崽崽小心点咯
<cfy> eexp: 说不定，这次过年就多一个人。。。。
<kevinyoung> CyrusYzGTt: 不行啊
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 你的内部器官，互相通的？
<CyrusYzGTt> kevinyoung§ ..google
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..新闻说的。。
<eexp> 这么假的，也不能乱发嘛
<cfy> 嗯，说了，崽崽也不信。。。。
<eexp> 崽崽好洒脱的。
<tenzu> eexp: 神之儿媳怀孕了?
<eexp> 有男人气质
<eexp> 乱说。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://collection.sina.com.cn/hwdt/20120106/083951623.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 全球18万人参与裸体艺术摄影_海外动态_新浪收藏_新浪网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://finance.qq.com/a/20120106/001418.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 美国一家四代人同一天过生日 概率为1/117亿_财经_腾讯网
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 来玩ET
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: Urban Terror玩了几分钟，实在不能和ET比
<LOL_> tenzu: 你那个南洋理工的vpn怎么申请的？
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 丫Urban Terror就是有Ping好的服务器 :(
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa, 你玩urban terror多少ping ?
<MeaCulpa_> ScarletWolf: 那啥VA战队的，貌似是亚洲人，70ping 以内
<MeaCulpa_> ScarletWolf: 这个游戏锁FOV<= 110, 我类个去
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa_, 哦，70还好，我玩都是200左右
<MeaCulpa_> ScarletWolf: ... 那我ET 300 ping 的都玩，你估计都刷不出了
 * majormeng 我的lyx插入圖片問題哪位大神給我解決一下啊？
<maucat> 现在玩游戏都用ET啦。
<MeaCulpa_> ScarletWolf: Urban Terror那么多年了，怎么这两年在亚洲还火了，是不是应为很多人CS不玩了
<majormeng> LOL_: 你用lyx不？
<LOL_> majormeng: 那是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5Mzk0Mzk2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 北京马桶餐厅悄然流行 20120104 第一时间 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<majormeng> 。。。。latex的前端吧。。。
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 啥服务器，ping低？
<majormeng> LOL_: 不用輸代碼
<mengfei> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i112515
<LOL_> majormeng: 你发错人了吧
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> roylez: python裏實現 (a>b)?a:b 怎麽辦
<majormeng> LOL_: 。。。。以前跟你聊過麽。。。就問一下。。。
<majormeng> LOL_: 。。。。。
<MaskRay> huntxu: a if a > b else b
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome shell extension无法载入schema http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360020 我的代码都是从weather这个插件改来的，不知道是怎么回事就是没办法载入这个schema，换成weather就可以。难道还要注册什么地方吗？p.s这个插件只是试验品，不要期待哈 2012-01-06-143604_1280x800_scrot.png extension.js相关代码 Code: /* Some const maybe chag …
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 没啥，一些日本的no quater 比较低
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 以前美国那些比较快的，现在都慢了
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 还有那F|A一系列
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 都是300左右，勉强能玩玩
<huntxu> MaskRay: 直接寫print '%d' % a if a>b else b 可以？
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 日本的，记得都是改版模式，啥游戏都是改版的，不好玩。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我反正Engineer了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 玻国的比较快
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: :)
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 破国玩家没品的，不玩ET
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 破国貌似有Urban Terror
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..
<MaskRay> huntxu: 加个括号。你被逼用python？
<huntxu> MaskRay: 顯然是的...
<eexp> et现在除开whosgaming ，估计都是bot吧
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 又不是ETQW
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: ET1 没啥好bot的
<MaskRay> huntxu: 为啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 那里有原版 下载， http://v.ku6.com/show/qK9G0IbpOQUojfaXrHJesw...html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 实拍：女子全.裸逛街引路人围观拍照 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 你弄错了吧，ET至今还没作出好的bot
<eexp> 然后，全体加入了一个啥联盟，联合制裁作弊。老封我。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: PunkBuster?
<eexp> 哦。记错
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: PunkBuster 现在已经不支持ET了
<MeaCulpa_> 我也很仇恨PB
<huntxu> MaskRay: 工作
<eexp> 不是pb。他们啥服务器，自己建立一个联盟一样的
<MeaCulpa_> PB就是恶意软件
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 哦，大概是ETQW
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: ETQW不好玩，还是ET有意思
<eexp> 不是etqw
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，不知道了
<MeaCulpa_> 我前两年玩得少
<MeaCulpa_> WhosGaming现在ping不好了
<eexp> 联动踢人。 MeaCulpa_
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 我以前被PunkBuster 踢的够呛
<huntxu> MaskRay: 不行咧
<MeaCulpa_> 现在貌似好一点了
<eexp> 额
<MeaCulpa_> punkbuster支持游戏很少了，人人喊打了
<MeaCulpa_> 只是很多游戏还开着，mb
<nyfair> 有人玩dominions3么
<eexp> 我是被踢惨了。才不玩的。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: GFW阿，Ping lose
<huntxu>  MaskRay sorry，搞错
<eexp> 机制很隐蔽。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: quakelive 曾有中国服务器的
<MeaCulpa_> 现在ping日韩都是300, 哎
<eexp> 我只一次成功过，就是清除记录。很复杂的。有记录，就一直被踢。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 是啊，烦人，我有两年没玩，也是应为老被T
<eexp> 重装都没用。连家目录的设置目录清空都不行。
<MaskRay> huntxu: 2.6 开始支持
<MeaCulpa_> ET主要是热闹，现在的FPS 30人还能不靠车辆啥的 玩出感觉的，只有ET
<kevinyoung> 我终于登上了谢谢各位大哥
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyoung: :)
<kevinyoung> 呵呵
<huntxu> MaskRay: 没错，我打错东西而已
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 热闹是热闹。曾经喷火器基地烧死96个，被踢。
<kevinyoung> 但youtube视频看不起啊提示出现错误
<kevinyoung> 请稍候重试
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我喜欢Eng的榴弹枪玩抛物线
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 其实也是被Ping逼的...
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，那VA啥的Urban Terror服务器下载太慢了
<eexp> 那不如直接迫击炮嘛。杀人如麻。
<MeaCulpa_> 晚上睡觉连着下载了
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: soldier求人弹药，不爽
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: Eng淫荡
<eexp> 我都是复制地址，axel下载。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: urban terror哪里有地址看？
<MeaCulpa_> axel...aria2c
<eexp> 做补给边上嘛。迫击炮。
<eexp> et的。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: o...et 我也是
<roylez> huntxu: c = a if a > b else b ?
<MeaCulpa_> et 直接抓全站
<eexp> 常用地址，我写bash里面，自动判断，自动下载。
<eexp> 。。。太大了吧。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: ET很多服务器Ping高，但下载很快
<eexp> 可判断临时文件，下载地图的嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 哎，UrT那服务器又换了个我没的地图
<MeaCulpa_> 还是刷刷ET和QuakeLive吧
<MeaCulpa_> 110 的FOV不习惯
<huntxu> roylez: 搞定了已经
<eexp> lol 等一盘。
<jyfl987> 谁看过kk 的 失控?
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我FPS一般FOV 120 - 125
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: Urt 锁在了110
<eexp> 你鱼眼
<MeaCulpa_> 人类fov本来就是120
<roylez> huntxu: 你真懒
<eexp> 太宽，只是容易发现目标。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我追求速度感
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 宽窄不在乎
<MeaCulpa_> 反正枪法本来就烂~~
<eexp> 余光，其实看不真切嘛。不能判断的。
<eexp> 这才是重点。 lol
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 人类区别于其他灵掌类的一个特点就是余光看到的东西也能判断形状和速度
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 大脑补完
<eexp> 当时判断不出隐蔽的
<eexp> ut里面，隐蔽的多哦。
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，不了解
<eexp> 露一个头的。
<MeaCulpa_> 多年前看UrT还是个傻傻的游戏
<eexp> 一直打。
<huntxu> roylez:不让写perl太反人类了
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 哪里不让perl?
<MeaCulpa_> python不是挺好么~~]
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你难道在一个python的项目里加两句perl嘛
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: quake没这个问题，敌人的颜色我都是荧光绿，除非是在那放射物里看不清
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~/down/python2.5-2.5.4$ find ./ -type f -iname '*.pl'
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 你为啥一定要perl, 要干啥...
<jyfl987> ./Doc/tools/node2label.pl
<jyfl987> ./Doc/tools/html2texi.pl
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你看 python官方发行里还有.pl
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<eexp> quake不动的，很少嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 那倒是，蹲点的少
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 不动只有死路一条
<roylez> huntxu: 写perl太反人类了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Gnome Shell Extensions那个网页居然Chrome不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360022 我今天才发现火狐才可以使用那个网页上的gnome扩展。。。 chrome一直不能用，我还以为是我电脑怀了 有没有什么办法让chrome能用网页安装gnome扩展 统计信息: 发表于 由 apoclord1 — 2012-01-06 14:57
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: +1
<huntxu> eexp: 神把樂樂踢了
<eexp> 都是炫耀动作的多。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 没有阿
<huntxu> eexp: 把我的錯也踢了
<eexp> roylez: 不能乱说
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 恩，不乱说了
<eexp> 看不懂，要承认。 roylez
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 你那点小事，py做作也很简单咯
 * eexp 派 MeaCulpa 监视 roylez
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 沒說難，懶
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 恩，比如我就承认，我讨厌我看不懂的东西
<eexp> :P
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 就像逛商店，没我尺码的衣服，我就说那牌子是垃圾
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我是顾客我说了算
<maucat> vim有什么命令可以把寄存器的命令都清空吗？
<eexp> 我看自己的，觉得好爽。 lol
<eexp> 啥。顾客了。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 那是你个子小~~
<eexp> 哦。你大胖子。。
<eexp> 酷胖。
<MeaCulpa_> 比如我就没见过香港有牌子卖衣服的，对我来说，都是抹布的
<MeaCulpa_> 我认识到的世界才是对我有意义的世界
<MeaCulpa_> 所以香港只出抹布
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哈哈。
<eexp> 悲惨的
<MeaCulpa_> perl也就永远是一个文本...
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<eexp> 你干脆说就是字母组合嘛
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: perl代码可以utf-8么
<eexp> 函数名可以中文。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 那就不是字母组合嘛
<eexp> 都当字母嘛。反正是一样的。 lol
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: perl -e 'print "Mëa Cúlpa 是你爷爷"'
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 不错，通过非拉丁字符和中文测试
<eexp> 还带音标的。啥语言哦。
<MeaCulpa_> 引号里完全literal没被弄掉
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 西班牙语输入法打的
<eexp> 。
<eexp> nick都承认是胖子了
<eexp> me a 酷 胖
<MeaCulpa_> python 还是有烂的地方的
<MeaCulpa_> Windows里面， console codepage设置成utf8, py解释器直接罢工
<MeaCulpa_> 当然应为windows 那所谓"utf8"为人不齿
<eexp> win下，难说
<eexp> 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> 221.145.117.149:28961
<MeaCulpa_> 韩国ET服务器，ping不错，就是现在没人玩...
<eexp> 晚上才有。韩国的都定时出来
<MeaCulpa_> 76  221.145.117.149:28961  Dawncaster's Big Beautiful Four Season Server  battery  3 of 64
<MeaCulpa_> 3个人...
<MeaCulpa_> 我一般玩20人以上的
<MeaCulpa_> 人少了没意思
<MeaCulpa_> 就是土一个乐
<MeaCulpa_> s/土/图
<eexp> et本来就是要人多。少了，迫击炮打谁去。
<eexp> 扼守关键点
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 看python的maillist，3.3里加上了65001这个codepage
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 3.3~~
<eexp> nmsfan，这谁啊。和 tenzu 有的一拼了。
<tenzu> eexp: 就是奶妈啊
<eexp> 也带罗嗦了。和你以前一样。就看到他一个人得吧。
<tenzu> eexp: 我现在不啰嗦了, 嗯嗯
<eexp> tenzu: 你是转移了而已吧。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 想弄个虚拟的世界 大家放点代码进去对战 跟code war那样
<tenzu> eexp: 我转移到哪儿了?
<eexp> 以前是buzz。现在不知道。小鸟上，你也蛮多的
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你在破国时候去过大马么
<tenzu> jyfl987: 没, 签证费SGD30, 还得等5个工作日, 就没兴趣了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 破国跟大马不是有特殊关系么 怎么还要签证
<jyfl987> tenzu: wiki上说破国的国语是马来语阿
<tenzu> jyfl987: 根本原因还是Chinese passport
<nyfair> 请教个python2-3的问题，原来的代码是pickle.loads(f.read().decode("zlib"))，我改成pickle.loads(zlib.decompress(f.read()))，执行时有的文件正常，有的会报编码错误
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 我以为你有破国passport
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 查找变量的值 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360024 目的是在一个xml中查找某个属性的值，比如name的值为hello，如何找出来？我只会点sed，但是好像受编码限制 Code: ... <tag1 name="hello"> ... 统计信息: 发表于 由 novesky — 2012-01-06 15:31
<tenzu> jyfl987: 坡国官方语言里的确有马来语, 不过他们大多用英语
<eexp> nnnnd 才提交帖子，居然去按ctrl-U
<jyfl987> tenzu: 破国的组屋如何？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 拍点照片给我看看哈
<tenzu> jyfl987: 网上有, 我找找看
<tenzu> jyfl987: Singapore HDB, 就那德行
<sssm> test
<kk> sssm, .. ..  ㍧ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: debian的gnome-core居然有bogofilter，那个贝叶斯算法的邮件过滤器...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这还是gnome-*CORE*
<jyfl987> tenzu: 什么 hdb
<sssm> 谁给个格式转换器，win下用的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: debian的人真的开始入邪道了
<tenzu> jyfl987: HDB就是坡国的组屋
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 你有吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ??什么格式？？
<roylez> tenzu: 你现在在天津住的，有组屋好？
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 把wmv转换成mp4
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 用 mplayer的 mencoder
<tenzu> roylez: 综合各方面, 比condo都好
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 交地租
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt:win下用的？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: :)
<tenzu> roylez: 在坡国, 哪儿都吵, 24小时汽车摩托轰轰的, 我老休息不好
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 嗯嗯，，win下也有
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 交地租
<roylez> tenzu: 香港一个德性。不过国内太脏了
<MeaCulpa_> 你们都只是民用车吵
<MeaCulpa_> 我这里丫的都是土方车
<MeaCulpa_> 睡在床上我可以感觉到来车吨位
<tenzu> roylez: 可能因为是冬天吧, 我觉得现在还凑合
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 我以前住的一个HDB, 每天凌晨3点开始, 擎天柱那种大车从楼下来来往往, 一直到中午11点
<nyfair> wmv to mp4? just try ffmpeg, but why you need it?
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 共振么？ lol
<eexp> 谐振
<eexp> hdb是啥
<tenzu> eexp: Huge Dick and Boobs
<eexp> 有中文没
<jyfl987> tenzu: 快放照片阿 搞毛
<tenzu> jyfl987: google image就有噻
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我不要看宣传图片 我要看你手动拍的
<eexp> tenzu 一直不愿意露脸的。
<eexp> 钓鱼的照片，都是后脑袋
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那没有, 反正就是很普通的房子, 装修什么的通常比不上国内
 * adam8157 答家号
 * kevinyoung 
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 错别字
<adam8157> tenzu: 揍是要这个腔调啊
<eexp> 。
<tenzu> adam8157: 地道河北味儿? 正宗老白干儿?
<kevinyoung> adam8157: 四川的：？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 所以你拿手机出去拍一圈回来不就行了
<adam8157> 我山东人 随便说着玩的 - -
<tenzu> jyfl987: 毛, 我在天津
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你都回来了？wtf
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我都回来两周了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你回来干嘛？ 浪费粮食阿
<tenzu> jyfl987: 屁, 我回来建设祖国
<eexp> jyf的眼睛，有栅格。经常漏行的。 tenzu
<tenzu> eexp: 不是逐行扫描?
<eexp> 不是，隔行
<jyfl987> tenzu: 浪费
<jyfl987> eexp: 行你妹
<tenzu> LOL
<eexp> 而且，反映迟钝。你看
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:13:58)
<pocoyo> google code 上面 issue 的标题可不可以改？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • xbmc 安装问题 坐等来人 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360026 费了好大的劲终于把xbmc装好了 用ubuntu 默认的播放器 看东西好不清晰 看网上的介绍就试试装xbmc 不很懂怎么装软件在ubuntu 上面 新手么 现在的问题就是 一打开显示的是 xbmc needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering. install an appropriate graphics driver. 我搜了 …
<jyfl987> 2be
<jyfl987> zb
 * jyfl987 伤不起 sbq 傻逼群
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: svc被我升爆了
<jyfl987> roylez: 你回我一句话
<roylez> jyfl987: 啥？
<sssm> tenzu: 你使啥登陆的？
<tenzu> sssm: limechat
<jyfl987> roylez: 很好 我在检测是不是被ee下暗手 最毒妇人心阿
<roylez> jyfl987: 同意
<tenzu> jyfl987: 神听见了会发飙的
<jyfl987> 上次就被ee阴了下 说了半天没人回我
<roylez> tenzu: 他没听见外面也照样打雷
<jyfl987> 后来换个nick才发现有这个问题
<jyfl987> tenzu: 看过失控么
<tenzu> jyfl987: 木有
<roylez> jyfl987: paranoid？
<jyfl987> 主席呢
<tenzu> roylez: 天要下雨娘要嫁人
<roylez> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> 不是 kevin kelly的 失控
<sssm> tenzu: iphone?
<jyfl987> out of control 很出名的一个 里面提到了许多好玩的软件
<tenzu> sssm: Mac OS
<sssm> tenzu: 土豪
<roylez> jyfl987: o.....
<tenzu> sssm: 神才是土豪
<sssm> tenzu: 你也是土豪，你们让俺们这样的穷学生情何以堪
<roylez> jyfl987: nnnnnd，svc升爆了。真有成就感。上百万的玩意，跟路由器烧firmware一样烧成砖了
<jyfl987> roylez: 什么 svc
<roylez> jyfl987: san volume controller
<tenzu> sssm: 我是穷学生的时候都没啥机会上网
<jyfl987> 额 这有什么好玩的
<jyfl987> roylez: 你有提升宽带么
<roylez> jyfl987: 没。租房的，有什么提升
<tenzu> roylez: ifunboxmac.com 能上去么?
<sssm> tenzu: 你多大了？
<jyfl987> 租房难道不是在民房区
<tenzu> sssm: 这...保密
<roylez> tenzu: 可以
<jyfl987> tenzu: 女人的年龄是秘密
<tenzu> roylez: 我这儿SB了
<roylez> jyfl987: 跟我无关吧
<roylez> tenzu: 跟isp有关
<tenzu> jyfl987: 87年的小弟
<jyfl987> roylez: 怎么无关 我哥哥说可以生8m了
<roylez> tenzu: 我在公司，听977 music毫无压力，在家就不行
<tenzu> roylez: 不会搞了, 换vpn能解决么?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 小自小 口活好
<tenzu> jyfl987: ...
<sssm> tenzu: 水果机的分辨率很高吧
<roylez> tenzu: 可以吧
<tenzu> sssm: 我这13"的不怎么样
<tenzu> roylez: 能把那个下载地址发给我么?
<sssm> tenzu: 笔记本？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你回国这两周 吃了几斤灰阿
<tenzu> sssm: 嗯
<sssm> tenzu: 8000?
<roylez> tenzu: 什么下载地址？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 出门只跑了两趟塘沽, 去了几次超市, 其余时间宅在家里
<tenzu> roylez: ifunbox for mac, 刚才给你那个网址里应该有下载地址
<roylez> tenzu: http://dl.i-funbox.com/mac/ifunbox_0.4.0070.dmg
<kk> roylez,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<tenzu> sssm: 不懂, 只知道是最后一批配snow leopard光盘的macbook pro
<roylez> tenzu: 50.22.147.28
<sssm> tenzu: 俺的意思是多少钱买的
<roylez> tenzu: 如果你解析不了
<tenzu> roylez: 能看到
<tenzu> sssm: SGD2048
<Kandu> jyfl987: core war?
<sssm> 磁芯大战？
<sssm> 红色代码？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<huntxu> tenzu: http://dl.i-funbox.com/mac/ifunbox_0.4.0070.dmg
<huntxu> 我是來看kk出錯的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 还在上班么？
<cfy> roylez: 主席还没下班啊。。。
<roylez> cfy: 你还活着呢
<tenzu> huntxu: kk傻掉了
<cfy> roylez: - -!
<tenzu> cfy: 你肥来呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我把svc升挂了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 屎一样了
<cfy> tenzu: 腾腾好
<qinglingquan> linuxtoy挂了？
<huntxu> roylez: 物理攻擊
<tenzu> cfy: 处方药
<cfy> roylez: ?
<roylez> huntxu: 机器在米国的沙漠里面
<cfy> roylez: 刚想说eexp下班每次比主席早
<roylez> cfy: 跑掉了呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你老干了
<tenzu> 神从来不好好上班
<jyfl987> Kandu: 对阿
<huntxu> roylez: 特斯拉可以搞定的
<roylez> tenzu: 所以全世界人民都苦呢
<huntxu> roylez: 遠程閃電
<tenzu> roylez: 打倒长沙土豪
<pocoyo> twitter 又没法发消息了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 可以
<pocoyo> 分土豪的女人
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我说我不能。
<roylez> tenzu: 2道贩子的火车票，实名没问题？
<tenzu> pocoyo: goagent不靠谱
<roylez> tenzu: goagent不稳定
<tenzu> roylez: 二道贩子帮我订了票, 我去取
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你这个 irc 客户端不错。
<tenzu> roylez: 我这儿goagent只能看youtube, 别的基本干不了啥
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我还是喜欢irssi
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這個麼，拿台老 mac 機器就能了。蘋果自家開發的那個垃圾 mac 系統，和 dos 一樣，所有程序都跑在一個 task 空間的，可以當作 core war 玩，看哪個先死掉
<roylez> tenzu: 有这么高级的二道贩子呢
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不要守旧。
<tenzu> roylez: 一张票加30, 不过看他那样子, 这钱不那么好赚
<roylez> tenzu: 30不贵。nnnnnd，又回到10年前了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 要不你做一個，放在 sae 上，自定義一個 vm, 讓我們玩
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看这个比irssi好多 了。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 感覺這個很難設計，vm 和指令設計得簡單了，樂趣不大。設計複雜了，太難編程
<Kandu> jyfl987: 玩家難編程
<tenzu> roylez: 也许下次我学者写脚本自己刷票拉倒
<tenzu> pocoyo: 界面感觉新鲜而已
<roylez> tenzu: 有capcha
<tenzu> roylez: 有空教教我呗
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我是说类似的东西
<jyfl987> Kandu: 规则肯定要简单 玩家才有拓展的余地 但也不能太简单 否则拓展都没法拓展
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 这网页不靠谱的吧
<tenzu> roylez: 求实bbs上看到firefox配合某物刷票
<roylez> tenzu: en
<roylez> tenzu: firebug
<tenzu> roylez: 就是那个
<roylez> tenzu: 关键还是有一步在最后几秒去刷captcha，万一captcha刷不出来，还是挂
<tenzu> roylez:  T_T
<flh> hi
<flh> 我又来了，哈哈
<kk> flh, 好  ㍩ 
<gery_> clear
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双系统，多硬盘，如何对其中一个系统隐藏特定的硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360031 就是我想让我其中一个系统只能识别一个硬盘，无法识别其他硬盘；而另一个系统可以识别所有硬盘。（如果可以只识别特定分区的话就最好了 ） 统计信息: 发表于 由 todienow — 2012-01-06 17:03
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: bladecenter CMM 里面怎么~~.没用...
<jyfl987> Kandu: conway's game of life你知道挖？
<adam8157> roylez: HR小姑娘在公司邮件列表里对我卖人表示感谢...
<roylez> adam8157: 果断推
<adam8157> roylez: 个头
<roylez> adam8157: 先推屁股
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个不错? http://www.smzdm.com/oldenburger-oude-fort-low-fat-milk-1l-12-7.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 什么值得买 » OLDENBURGER 欧德堡 低脂牛奶1L　12.7元包邮
<gfrog> adam8157: 看似还行
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过我喜欢全脂，低脂的口感不好
<adam8157> en  不香
<adam8157> gfrog: 已然缺货了..
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种东西必须秒，不能犹豫
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不然指定就没了
<sssm_> 不容易呀！使用openvpn是不是得翻墙才能用呀
<sssm_> 真不容易
<Kandu> jyfl987: 知道，以前在 dos 下玩
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个是不是有个双缓冲区？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 他判断的时候应该是要线性扫描的吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不懂
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你记得他规则吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我只瞎玩，沒記規則
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你可以试试看如何自己实现
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还有 如果可以在行进过程中随机落点 那就更好玩le
<Kandu> jyfl987: 還是少競技性，只能看着
<jyfl987> Kandu: 竞技有意思
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我找个了js的在玩 很有意思
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 这几天12.04更新的好厉害呀！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360033 用的是主服务器，这两天每天早中晚都能有一大堆更新！ 昨天一天更新了三次，共计更新了60多M的东西！ Ubuntu团队这么有激情呀！ 赞一个！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux_inside — 2012-01-06 17:37
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个 game of life 用gpu来跑还真不错
<ibodi> hi ~
<jyfl987> Kandu: 要是 那个加上颜色规则 就更好玩了
<ibodi> !Broadcom
<lubotu2> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
 * adam8157 终于又到周末了...这个周好累
<Kandu> jyfl987: ...不懂. gpu 雙緩衝 線性掃描 顏色規則。你說的 game of life 究竟是? 我當時玩的，就字符介面的
 * Kandu 累死了，睡覺去
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<gebjgd_> usa time zone?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是 game of life 要分布式处理效率高阿 gpu几千个流处理器 刚好搞这个
<netkiller> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1336678
<kk> netkiller ⇪ ti: Linux 应用程序开发入门 - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 远程桌面的显示会和平常的不一样吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360037 我在ubuntu上装了个rdp，用Windows的远程桌面打开，看到的如图所示，与平常看到的很不一样。至少左边的启动栏没有了。 其实这样的界面我已经习惯，但我今天发现，一些我在远程桌面上无法打开的软件其实在不用远程桌面时是能打 …
<CyrusYzGTt> ..?? tusooa 兔嫂啊 ？？
<netkiller> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1336678
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 清月？？
<xiangzi> 怎么用mkyaffs2image 打包image ?
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangzi§ ..不会，， 建议 google 或者看 man pages
<xiangzi> 我按着上面说的做了 总是不行啊  郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangzi§ 不知道 mkyaffs2image是什么来的，，
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: 有事？
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 木事，，只是帮你的 nick 翻译成中文
<xiangzi> 我想打包一system.img    结果怎么都不行
<CyrusYzGTt> xiangzi§ .. system.img 是什么，， 我只知道 intrdimfs..
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: 我的中文nick是岚月，和英文的意思正好相反的
<wxg4net> pidgin libqq 出现 “Sorry. Your session has expired. Please enter the password again” 谁见过此类错误?
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ ..清风明月。。 两位名锤千古的 金童玉女。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ ..估计是 出现 验证码了，， 或者去 QQ安全中心 取消 登录保护
<cleamoon> ........
<wxg4net> CyrusYzGTt,登录保护，qq没有设置的 别的机器的pidgin qq 可以登录 唯独我新装系统这台什么qq也登录不上 郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> wxg4net§ .. 你看看 版本是不是太新或者太久。。这是国内 linux 的 诟病
<CyrusYzGTt> 应该使用 vdso 和动态 库链接
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 惟江上之清风，与山间之 明月，耳得之而为声，目遇之而成色，取之无禁，用之不竭。
<wzlxx> 有用guile的兄弟没？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 什么是 guile??
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: GNU的scheme实现
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ ,, 呃呃，，不会。。 不过表示 围观
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<cleamoon> 是造物者之无尽藏也，而吾与子之所共适。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手，新装了ubuntu 10.10 显卡驱动问题，多谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360040 刚装的Ubuntu 10.10，显卡驱动没自动安装，驱动要自己去找吗？在哪有？ 是集成显卡的台式机，主板技嘉GA-Z68M-D2H 求助，多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scxzdh — 2012-01-06 18:42
<CyrusYzGTt> 欲还先天性命，非复后天神气不可；欲固后天神气，非复先天性命不能。
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<cleamoon> 富貴榮華似水漚，塵勞識破上慈舟，觀空得寶爐中煉，穩跨青鸞謁帝洲。
<CyrusYzGTt> 美之为美，善之为善；丑之为丑，恶之为恶。    有无相生，难易相成；高底相倒，上下相倾。    前后相随，左右相称；音声相和，韵律相乐。    无为之事，不言而教；作而不辞，生而不有。    为而不恃，功成不居；是以不去，无名而归。    圣人之美，在于华德；万民之善，在于普道。
<cleamoon> .......这些忽略了
<cleamoon> 看到一个图说一个合格程序猿一天只能写100行码？
<cleamoon> 这是开玩笑吧......一小时100行都算慢了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 表示 不是 程式员 ，不清楚
<cleamoon> 这里总有程序员吧......
<cleamoon> 100行汇编都不可能呀
<CyrusYzGTt> 有，，不过不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> 以行计算 估计 每行一个 ) 就已经。。
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 100行是指的有效代码。
<cleamoon> 那是不是也太少了
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 sopcast的discovery不见了，，在看 全是 俄语的 TVR info频道
<cleamoon> sopcast我就一次都没连上过
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 我说的有效代码是指，完成后，短时间内不会被再次改动了的。
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 安装了 gmlive 作为前端
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求高人指导，为什么我安装了wine，无法使用.exe文件，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360046 求高人指导，为什么我安装了wine，却无法使用.exe文件，我的另个系统是windows64位的，对wine的使用有影响吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shao6254842 — 2012-01-06 18:57
<cleamoon> Patrick_DJ: 然后一个程序员一天就写100行这样的代码？
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: 就是安装了gmlive......
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ ..你木有将 sp-sc-auth 放在 /usr/bin 或者 /usr/local/bin
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 这玩意我也没弄明白过，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 还有 mplayer也需要
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 直接看ppstream
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 如果是没有做过类似的功能，差不多就是百行左右；如果是有过类似经验的，200-300行吧。换个角度说好了，一个项目做8个月，总代码量也只有5-6万行，单个人写的时候。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 哦。。讨厌需要 root启动的程式，相同的 sopcast不需要
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 我就没用root执行
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 说明的是，计算代码行数是不包括空行，注释，大括号等等的。
<cfy> cleamoon: 一个小时100行？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 还有 pps哪个 ems 的 so 和配置将某个 穿墙的配置给覆盖了。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: libcrypto吧，pps需要旧版，我这边共存了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席是程序员不？
<cleamoon> Patrick_DJ: 也就是说一个项目的有效代码远远少于实际代码
<roylez_> cfy: 不是
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: 都做了......就是连不上
<cfy> 一个小时100行。。。。
<cfy> 我觉得得分
<cfy> 要是acm，你能这么写。。。还ac的。。。
<cfy> 无敌了，感觉
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 实际代码？不知道你指的有效代码和实际代码是怎么区别的。
<Freebuilder> fcitx 词库也太差了，能否搞个第三方词库？
<cleamoon> 实际代码的行数就是源代码的行数
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: 就在墙外......
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ ..。。 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ ..额
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 网上的代码计数器，都是去掉注释、空行等等的。
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: MaskRay来要说法了。。。
<cfy> :D
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？.....
<cleamoon> Patrick_DJ: 去掉注释空行也不至于100行吧......你要说不用修改的就100我信......
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 没看明白，到底是你是觉得100行多了还是少的？我之前还以为你觉得少了。
<roylez_> MaskRay: .?
<cfy> 不算语言么？
<cfy> 不同语言，行数肯定不一样
<cleamoon> 就是少了呀
<cleamoon> cfy: 什么语言一天写100行...
<CyrusYzGTt> py吧。。
<MaskRay> roylez_: 怎么弄？
<roylez_> MaskRay: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/01/26/free-call-sms.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 免费的国际长途和免费的国际短信 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 不包括注释空行，100行不算少了。项目越大，能添加的代码就越少了吧，都是调用早期已经封装好的API了。
<roylez_> MaskRay: 这里面有一段抓captcha的
<roylez_> MaskRay: imgurl = url + '/' + (page/"img[@id=imgVerify]").first.attributes['src'].value
<Patrick_DJ> cleamoon: 越到后面。
<roylez_> MaskRay: imgfile = "/tmp/smscaptcha.png"
<roylez_> MaskRay: open(imgfile, 'w') {|f| f.puts a.get_file(imgurl)}
<roylez_> MaskRay: system("feh #{imgfile}")
<cleamoon> 哦
<netkiller> 楼上用ruby
<netkiller> 我讨厌 end
<cfy> roylez_: http://for-ever.us
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 好淘趣 淘宝购物综合指数分析引擎
<roylez_> cfy: 早就挂了
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥我打开的网站好奇怪？
<maucat> 我想问下，命令行下的FTP支持IPV6吗？
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<roylez_> cfy: 1年前的帖子
<roylez_> cfy: 我只是说里面的代码有点用处 MaskRay
<MaskRay> roylez_: 没用 gocr ?
<cfy> roylez_: T_T.主席。。。。
<roylez_> MaskRay: gocr....你有这闲心你用吧
<cfy> roylez_: 我说。不像你的新blog
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说你有点折腾啊。。。
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不就贴个图，何苦呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。每次登陆下就好了嘛，呵呵。实在不行写个js.跑在浏览器吧
<roylez_> MaskRay: imm.io不行吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io
<netkiller> 有人想交换友情链接吗？ http://netkiller.github.com
<kk> netkiller ⇪ t: Netkiller ebook - Linux ebook
<MaskRay> roylez_: mechanize 2 不忽略 cert 了，怎么办
<MaskRay> cfy: 看到主席的图，不由自主想要自动化这一过程。。
<roylez_> MaskRay: 代码能用我是懒得管的。你的不能用，你想办法
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是做贴图脚本？还是做登陆脚本？
<cfy> MaskRay: 主席比 ee还懒。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 登录脚本，
<roylez_> MaskRay: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 话说 ee 的脚本还有文档呢。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我在公司里还给旁边的小白们写man page呢
<roylez_> cfy: 可惜没几个看man的
<cfy> roylez_: 主席会写man page?
<cfy> roylez_: 我还不知道怎么写man page....
<roylez_> cfy: markdown写，pandoc转，毫无压力
<cfy> texinfo啥的么？
<cfy> roylez_: 转的啊。。。。没意思。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我看的，， 除了 很糟糕的 mplayer那个
<MaskRay> cfy: pandoc是haskell的哦～～
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不知道...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<cfy> 我看看org mode 怎么output man page
<MaskRay> cfy: help2man 吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机错误，死机提示：mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360050 mmc0: Unknown controller version (2). You may experience problems. 然后就停在这个界面，上面提示显示在屏幕中间，只能按电脑电源关机后再重启，只是偶尔出现，不是每次启动都这样的。 用的笔记本电脑：ACER4710G 配置如 …
<uuu3> ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。下次研究下。貌似org -> docbook -> manpage
<cfy> Org contains a DocBook exporter written by Baoqiu Cui. Once an Org file is exported to DocBook format, it can be further processed to produce other formats, including PDF, HTML, man pages, etc., using many available DocBook tools and stylesheets.
<uuu3> exit
<roylez_> cfy: 渣，直接写markdown不好吗
<cfy> roylez_: 我们要以emacs为中心。。。然后扩散开来。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: emacs思维定式
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 你被洗脑了
<cfy> roylez_: 好吧，那我用 http://jblevins.org/projects/markdown-mode/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Emacs Markdown Mode
<roylez_> cfy: 虽然还是渣，稍强一点吧
<cfy> roylez_: 好吧
<MaskRay> roylez_: /home/ray/.gem/ruby/1.9.1/gems/net-http-persistent-2.3.3/lib/net/http/persistent/ssl_reuse.rb:70:in `connect': SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed (OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError)
<roylez_> MaskRay: 没见过
 * pocoyo 我们都是渣
<cfy> MaskRay: 额
<cfy> MaskRay: 装个pandoc.要装25个包。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 那别装了
<MaskRay> roylez_: 是不是得到certs后放到/etc/ssl/certs 里c_rehash一下？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不知道...
<MaskRay> cfy: dev-lang/ghc doc binary
<MaskRay> cfy: 否则编译时间可能大于1hr
<Patrick_DJ> 用tmpfs会快很多吧?
<uuu3_> 问个老生常谈的问题，学编程选哪门语言入门啊，希望得到各位朋友指点，谢谢!
<caleb-> uuu3_: 英文（无误）
<alvin_rxg> +1
<uuu3_> 刚才那位ipv6？
<roylez_> uuu3_: bash
<cfy> uuu3_: common lisp
<uuu3_> 额 windows平台
<roylez_> cfy: 你有人性么
<CyrusYzGTt> vb
<zhan> cfy: 说 scheme 看 sicp 还好点
<Patrick_DJ> uuu3_: 你是大几的?
 * bob56789 hello~~~
<uuu3_> 网上说vb就是几个简单的代码 加一堆控件
<roylez_> uuu3_: 别听他们的，学lisp，scheme还不如学 ocaml
<zhan> uuu3_: 看 csapp， 学汇编
<cfy> roylez_: 擦
<cfy> roylez_: zhan 要不要比较下，
<uuu3_> 学习过高级语言的人去学习汇编比一开始学汇编的人难得多，但是学过汇编的人学习高级语言却很容易，简从繁易，繁从简难。
<cfy> 输出个hello world
<MaskRay> uuu3_: Ruby
<uuu3_> 这句话有道理吗？
<cfy> (write-line "hello,world!")
<Patrick_DJ> uuu3_: 乱说的。
<zhan> (display "hello,world!")
<cfy> C要几行？
<cfy> vb要几行？
<roylez_> zhan: echo hello world
<cfy> zhan: 把9 8 9 7 3 2 1排序下
<cfy> zhan: 你用scheme
<MaskRay> ghc -e 'sort [9,8,9,7,3,2,1]'
<zhan> 你用库的不算
<uuu3_> 入门学哪门语言好啊
<cfy> (sort '(9 8 9 7 3 2 1) #'<)
<cfy> zhan: 语言自带的！！！
<cfy> 不要说不算
<cfy> 哪里差了？
<cfy> common lisp哪里难学了？！
<cfy> 是吧.common lisp还是容易入门的
<cfy> MaskRay: T_T.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心打开是空白的，谁可以帮我呢，在线等或者可以加我QQ125751926，谢谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360053 如题。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 taotaocity — 2012-01-06 19:27
<zhan> 我都忘了 scheme 不自己写函数怎么搞了，当年看 sicp 到一个地方，有个题目不会做了，就一直没看了
 * cfy haskell没看懂。。。于是转了cl
<cfy> zhan: scheme是不带sort的。语言里
<cfy> 好吧。学cl会有异样目光。。。
<cfy> 初学 还是 和 roylez_ 混，学ruby好了。。。。。。。。。
<zhan> 看到 ruby 的一堆 @ 就很郁闷
<cfy> 那matlab算了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有没有混水母啊？
<Patrick_DJ> uuu3_: 这种问题最好是发贴来问，并写出自己的情况。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 水木社区
<uuu3_> 最住要是为了解决一些问题
<cfy> 啥问题。
<uuu3_> 网上的教程涉及到编程就看不懂了
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<cfy> MaskRay: 水木版，大牛多。。我有压力。。。怕回答错了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是等大牛回答。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说，你们有没有习惯上smth的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈，发现没装ghc...
<cfy> MaskRay: 装了 主席推荐的pandoc。。。。装ghc,装到现在。。还在编译
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
 * bob56789 问大家一个问题，除了ubuntu-cn还有什么频道可以去，刚学会用empathy
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<snugglecat> uuu3_, 问 LOL_
<cfy> roylez_: 渣主席
<MaskRay> cfy: USE='binary -ghcbootstrap'
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<snugglecat> .....
<cfy> snugglecat: 神说，买个智能蟑螂就行。。。
<maucat> *vim为什么不能匹配到.vim啊？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。对
<snugglecat> 智能蟑螂????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 猫叔，神谕:自己买了 只能蟑螂后自己改装
<cfy> yeah
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不会改装
<maucat> *vim为什么不能匹配到.vim啊？帮下忙。谢了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我现在要个智能 MM
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 神曰：爾之钱财，付与 神 ，便替爾 改造
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..一边去。。 找 日本
<snugglecat> 神， 我要改造 CyrusYzGTt ，使之变女的
<cfy> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<snugglecat> 乃乃呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有没有装libreoffice？
<snugglecat> uuu3_, 学编程 找 LOL_
<MaskRay> cfy: pp-office/libreoffice-bin
<MaskRay> cfy: app-office/libreoffice-bin
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的libreoffice常年需要重新编译，bin的。每次revdep-rebuild都报libreoffice...
<cfy> MaskRay: revdep-rebuild需要重新编译libreoffice么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不要运行 revdep-rebuild
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这俩天去哪了
<uuu3_> 再问一个问题，前段时间有个网友说找个内部有ftp权限的计算机作为代理服务器就能实现校园网免费上网，请问有木有什么办法找到那台机子的ip和端口？
<cfy> MaskRay: bin ghc,缺少libgmp.so.3....
<cfy> MaskRay: 实际是.10了。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 找了一软件公司， 开始说要 java 的， 我说java 没经验。 后来一女的说过年后再看
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在 java 那么流行吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 面试的那个人说 c++ 已经落后的， 他们都用最先进的 java, .net
<snugglecat> 该死
<MaskRay> cfy: ln -s libgmp.so.10 /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国也是 java 大行其道么
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样。。。总觉得。。。有点。。。
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 现在在网上接到的项目，不是java就是.net的。C++好少的说.
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了。。。不装了。。。反正也不用不到pandoc暂时
<snugglecat> knownbad, 学 c++ 找工作都难啊
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 呵呵
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> .net .net
<snugglecat> 就他妈的 .net
<cfy> ....
<cfy> snugglecat: +18446744073709551615
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 开发周期短啊，又好维护。
<snugglecat> 中国就一 微软 的 代工。
<snugglecat> 不是微软的，就代表 落后
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国也酱紫么， 不是 java 就是 .net
<Patrick_DJ> C++光是一个内存问题，就可以搞死无数的程序员了。
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, c 的内存问题 问 LOL_
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 他是天才
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 现在不给别人做C了，怕了.
<MaskRay> cfy: 我记得有命令可以列出不属于包管理器的文件
<snugglecat> knownbad, 告诉我啊， 美国也是一样 不是 java 就 .net 么
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔。淡定
<snugglecat> 讨厌 java 更讨厌 .net
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我看看
<snugglecat> 讨厌微软
<Patrick_DJ> +1
<snugglecat> knownbad, 讨厌
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来，求真相
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想知道美国也是 不是.net就是 java 么
<snugglecat> 美国佬不鸟我
<snugglecat> 鸟我啊， 美国湾湾人
<snugglecat> 鸟我啊， 美美湾湾人
<snugglecat> 美籍台湾人， 是不是叫 美湾人
<snugglecat> 美湾人， 出来
<snugglecat> 美湾人， 出来
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美湾人
<snugglecat> 好吧， 他在和二奶... 不打搅他了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2012/01/06/doorknobgirls.html 这个你一定感兴趣
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 那些舔门把手的女孩们[32p]
<alvin_rxg> Title: 那些舔门把手的女孩们[32p]
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<bob56789> :-S
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么样
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你也来咯 meme
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,..我在打命令。等会才看到。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ sandbox -X -W metacity -t sandbox_net_t firefox 'http://jandan.net/2012/01/06/doorknobgirls.html'  就是这种命令。这样比较安全
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 那些舔门把手的女孩们[32p]
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你也照张舔门把手的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么安全了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚，， 我怎么也要添 鲍鱼
<byzantium> Pidgin新版本不支持QQ
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • [Help][求助]我怎么用smplayer看.wmv的视频只有声音啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360055 安装的是ubuntu.11.10.dvd.iso 硬盘安装的，硬件配置宏碁AS4739的本子 2GB内存，core i3CPU 在终端安装的smplayer，可是用smplayer看.wmv的视频只有声音，没有图像 why？？？？ 求高人指点迷津 e-mail:2393904812@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于  …
<byzantium> 了把
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 也行
<byzantium> 有没有支持QQ的fedora下的聊天工具亚
<byzantium> 我很多都是询问QQ群的
<MaskRay> cfy: 装个 libgmp:3
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,,我用 webQQ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 装个 libgmp:3: 4.3.2-r1
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt,webQQ需要开firefox
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 占用的CPU 很高
<byzantium> 我想单独用个工具
<byzantium> 有适合的工具吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ..嗯，， 不过，， 貌似占用不多阿
<byzantium> 我的及其差  而且不想用这个  想用个单独的 工具 不清楚有没有 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 我的 ff9.0.1 貌似占用很少，只有不到 385MB
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ .. chrome  or  opera
<Atrix> 关于c语言，我有一个只包含0和1的字符串，怎么将这个字符串以二进制保存啊
<byzantium> 我的内存是1G 的
<byzantium> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好吧，。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你是拿 Project Euler 练习 hs?
<cfy> MaskRay: 这茬忘了。。
<hoxily> Atrix, 用位运算.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Project Euler 是干啥的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你又装傻
<snugglecat> 智能手机用的触屏幕 都是用康宁玻璃公司出的么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我问那是干啥的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我看到有人说是用来练的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 给题目，提交答案的网站
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 本地跑程序的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那个和代码效率无关咯?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有关系。希望你跑分钟以内吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 以 min 为单位???
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是说本地跑程序么
<snugglecat> Atrix, 问 LOL_
<snugglecat> Atrix, 他是天才
<Atrix> hoxily: 能再说详细点吗
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，网站希望你能1minute解决
<snugglecat> Atrix, 问 LOL_
<snugglecat> Atrix, 他是天才
<hoxily> Atrix, 正在写示例代码,稍等
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我搞不清楚hs的效率如何估算
<Atrix> snugglecat: 他不在啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 网站只要你答案就行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 只是希望你能跑得很快
<Patrick_DJ> byzantium: 用qq for linux，人还在么?
<hoxily> Atrix, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/794815/
<cfy> MaskRay: 必须要学习下js了。说不定哪天，回家就靠js了。。。
<hoxily> Atrix, 这里还有一点问题,当01字符串长度不是8的整数倍时貌似会有错.O(∩_∩)O~
<Atrix> hoxily: 谢谢啦 ；）
<hoxily> Atrix, 不用谢
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 网上刷票，你得js吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 其他语言再nb，你有js如鱼得水么
<MaskRay> cfy: mechanize 啊
<cfy> MaskRay: ...碰到 https怎么版？
<MaskRay> cfy: 用到的机会太少
<cfy> MaskRay: 碰到要跑js的怎么办？
<MaskRay> cfy: wireshark似乎有办法，我只是不愿深入
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？
<MaskRay> cfy: 对https wireshark似乎有办法，我只是不愿深入
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，我看了下，貌似有个 decrypt的过程
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。yunfan熟悉。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以找他写 :D
<RavenChan> MaskRay: mechanize是啥？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ruby perl python 的mechanize
<cfy> MaskRay: 装了gmp3后，好了 :D
<RavenChan> cfy: 话说刷票为啥要js
<cfy> RavenChan: 可能是通过js自动浏览器操作吧
<RavenChan> cfy: 随便那个脚本都能啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 别的都有点麻烦。如果网站弄下，你就麻烦死了
<cfy> RavenChan: 如果我网站是js生成的。https,啥的，好麻烦啊。
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay: 我擦，万一是ie only...js有p用。。。。。
<cfy> 本地代理下？代理的同时把js换掉？
<RavenChan> cfy: 你还是不懂啊= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 是啊，我不懂js
<RavenChan> cfy: 网页内容根本不用管= =
<RavenChan> cfy: 最重要的是往哪提交请求就好了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哎，不是这个意思。你的脚本至少要能登陆吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 你能直接用浏览器的cookies么？
<cfy> 应该是能用。不过我没成功过
<RavenChan> cfy: 我的脚本怎么就不能拿cookie了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么用浏览器的cookies?
<RavenChan> cfy: 跟浏览器有什么关系啊！
<RavenChan> cfy: curl可以保存cookie的
<cfy> RavenChan: 你不用浏览器的cookies.就要脚本自己重新登陆对吧
<RavenChan> cfy: 是啊怎了
<snugglecat> cfy, 脚本也可以自己保存的啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 登陆，它可能就各种麻烦，比如传递密码和用户名是js算过的。传过去的。你就要自己处理
<snugglecat> cfy, 提交时附上那值就好了啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 我没说不行！我只是说，比较麻烦
<cfy> snugglecat: ..
<cfy> 我是写过的。
<cfy> 如果浏览器比如opera支持js,那你用js,或许就比较方便了
<RavenChan> cfy: 怕麻烦你就直接上按键精灵算了 OTz
<cfy> RavenChan: T_T,也是。linux下的，求推荐
<RavenChan> cfy: 没推荐= =
<cfy> RavenChan: T_T
<snugglecat> cfy, 不麻烦啊， cookie 都是通过 http 头传递的。 登陆后就从http 头 的cookie值记住， 发送再附上不就好了么
<cfy> snugglecat: 哦。对。。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 玩了一天的ubuntu了 怎么就一下子没了桌面了呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360061 刚开始玩 ubuntu 大量的实验网上的一些commond 看别人怎么配置文件的 最后一次 用sudo 什么的玩 导致开机后看不见桌面 能进去控制台 第一次开机显示的是 gnome manager fail 幸亏我会怎么在控制台里面关机， 重启后 发现还是进 …
<snugglecat> cfy, 浏览器也是酱紫记录 cookie 的啊， 脚本只是代替浏览器记录 cookie 阿
<snugglecat> 所以就是不麻烦不麻烦不麻烦
 * cfy ...
<snugglecat> 麻烦你妹啊， 你全家都麻烦
<snugglecat> 是酱紫句式么
<cfy> ...
<Colin-shzsc> 四大门户网站提供的邮件服务只有一个新浪是没有 SSL 登录的……
<MaskRay> cfy: dev-lang/ghc-7.0.4[binary] 不需要 libgmp.so.3 的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 要啊。直接装不了啊。说需要libgmp.so.3
<byzantium> :-) 问一下  g++没有找到
<byzantium> gcc有
<byzantium> 但是怎么装不上g++呐
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ yum install gcc* 就有的。。
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你人品不好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8f8b9592jw1dnw978d6o4g.gif 这个你一定感兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 等等，我用sandbox 看。。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 就一图片
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵 多谢哦
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 不用谢。给我 香港ip的代理就性
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: CISCO真是License Troll
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 不用谢。给我 香港ip的代理就行
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 图片也可以传毒的。当初的.net framework 2.0就是有这么一个大漏洞~~，如果是用windows的话.
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ，，貌似最近不太安全，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 嗯嗯，，
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 必须的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..你 这 狗 成精了
<snugglecat> :)
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, :-)  我哪有那个资源呀  好吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天试用了下openvpn
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,,哦
<snugglecat> 俩傻帽 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a5704d0jw1dossg0o996g.gif
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: After the FC Plugin is loaded, the following occurs: o All Fibre Channel and FCoE related CLI are available o The Fibre Channel interfaces of any installed Expansion Modules are available o If after 180 days, a valid license is not found, the FC Plugin is disabled. At the next switch reboot, all FCoE commands are removed from the CLI and the FCoE configuration is deleted. o Before you begin, you need to have the FC_FEATURES_PKG (N5010SS ...
<MeaCulpa> ... or N5020SS) license installed.
<Freebuilder> 如何关掉 bash 的 Tab 列出补全候选项？只补全能补全的。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我是通过 NM 用 openvpn的，， 最近貌似更新了 pptp的缺陷修改。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: License一旦过期，命令就消失~~
<snugglecat> Atrix, 你不是有 编程问题么， 问 LOL_
<snugglecat> Atrix, 他来了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: $ 算是语法糖?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 100兆是每个月给还是一个邮箱给
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我们那边Lab有个Switch我觉得就从SAN Switch 蜕变成Eth Switch了
<RavenChan> Freebuilder: 这个功能有什么不好的么= =
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 啥意思？？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不算
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 申请后它说有100兆可用
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..每个月吧，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 100兆ypng
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那有啥作用?
<Freebuilder> RavenChan, 不好， csh 那样 ^D 才出来的好。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 每个月100兆？看不了youtube
<byzantium> ***** Checking as86 *****
<byzantium> ** as86 (variable AS86) not found!
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还是继续ssh吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 空间吧，，
<byzantium> 我在装vbox时   ./configure  这个是什么意思阿
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 比如 a . b . c . d $ e
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥空间？
<byzantium> 有遇到过 的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..或许你申请的是 空间，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 想找个能在android上用的vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ,,用 rpm。。貌似没那么复杂，，
<snugglecat> 这是进口荔枝么http://image.haha.mx/2012/01/05/middle/229745_54814fa69555e5af4d6ed934cf560e80_1325759490.jpg
<snugglecat> 这是进口荔枝么    http://image.haha.mx/2012/01/05/middle/229745_54814fa69555e5af4d6ed934cf560e80_1325759490.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: a (b (c (d e)))
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: openvpn申请空间？
<byzantium> 我下载了个VirsualBox…….run的文件安装
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 比如 zipWith ($) [(+2),(+4)] [1,3]
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不清楚，我以前申请过，，貌似不会用，， 现在用 LOSSE给的 vpn帐号用，，
<byzantium> 但是 装完之后出现导入 iso文件错误 因此 就想着用svn 下来的源代码进行编译安装
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=359973
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 支持android吗？
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - bash 粘贴制表符问题
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ .. 估计你依赖关系木有 搞好，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 支持 pptp 就可以
<zhan> MaskRay: 是说 $ 优先级比较低，因此其他的先结合？
<byzantium> 奥
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥网站
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 试试 yum localinstall virtualbox.rpm 安装 升级 yum localupdate virtualbox.rpm
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ LOSS. 买付费版 的 tencery  貌似这样拼写。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你的是付费的？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是我的，，是 LOSSE说 快过期了，，给我用用，，
<MaskRay> zhan: 嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 把你的账号贡献出来
<zhan> MaskRay: 我看到这个的时候总是觉得很怪异，感觉有时候加或不加 $ 都没啥区别的样子
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ，，那人不在。。 不给，得问问，别人
<snugglecat> zhan, 结合什么
<MaskRay> zhan: 它表示apply function，有时候会有用的，比如 zipWith ($)
<zhan> snugglecat: haskell 里面的一个算符
<roylez_> MaskRay: 求你了，别说这天书蝌蚪文了
<snugglecat> zhan, 像  giveme($) ????
<zhan> snugglecat: 。。。
<MaskRay> roylez_: 主席学不？
<zhan> roylez_: 主席，haskell 很好玩的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, iWant($)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我知道了, 作用
<roylez_> zhan: 踢人更好玩，还不需要学
<roylez_> zhan: :(
<LOL_> zhan: 给个vpn，或android上的host
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> 踢他， 踢他
<zhan> roylez_: 咋啦
<zhan> LOL_: 去找贩子 ofan_
<ofan> 他不买
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 终端文件名显示不全？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360063 大家看如何设置能正常？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 arlly — 2012-01-06 21:19
<snugglecat> 美湾人
<snugglecat> 美湾人
<ofan> 花了几个小时看了本书
<snugglecat> playboy?
<LOL_> zhan: 我在openvpn上申请了个账号，它说我有100兆可用，是啥意思
<ofan> 原来微软也开发过Unix
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 然后呢
<ofan> 没有然后
<snugglecat> ofan, 然后呢
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 为什么最后不开发了
<ofan> 哦 还有Unix的服务器市场份额曾经比Windows的多得多
<snugglecat> 为什么最后不开发了
<LOL_> ofan: 买了，只是不知中移动的网络能连过去不
<ofan> 销售也比Windows多
<snugglecat> 为什么最后不开发了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 岗本夏生46岁，太牛了
<ofan> 不知道
<foob> 兄弟我又郁闷了
<snugglecat> 你不是看了本书么
<snugglecat> 没说为什么不开发了
<zhan> roylez_: http://vod.xunlei.com/  <== 看片片不用下载了
<kk> zhan,啥网址y 云点播
<foob> 安装更新说/usr/bin/pycompile错误
<snugglecat> foob, 郁闷啥
 * zhan 发现猫叔真有活力
<LOL_> ofan_: 你开个号让俺玩半个小时呗
<snugglecat> foob, 错了就改不就好了么
<foob> snugglecat: 你知道这是回事不?
<foob> snugglecat: 我对PYTHON只是初步了解
<ofan> LOL_: 你给我个妞玩，就给你
<snugglecat> foob, 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 字典用stardict还是goldendict
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不认识
<roylez_> zhan: 一秒钟就能下完？......
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282299/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【超绝福利】北野武与西野?众老师们的吐槽联欢会[重口味坑爹 字幕附] - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> zhan: 毛片试过没？
<snugglecat> foob, 那你学罗
<zhan> roylez_: 试了几个 toyko hot, 好快
<foob> snugglecat: 没那么多精力啊
<LOL_> ofan_: 你成年没？还想玩妞
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 啥都可以
<roylez_> zhan: ....
<foob> 我传上去你们帮看看
<snugglecat> foob, 没精力就吃伟哥
<ofan> LOL_: 未成年玩妞的还少？ 你真土..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 北野武演卡渣飞
<LOL_> ofan_: 你真未成年？
<ofan> LOL_: 我永远都未成年
<snugglecat> py 还带 compile???
<foob> snugglecat: 我总不能同时学两门语言吧,刚定了LISP的书-_-!
<snugglecat> ofan, 不成年好
<LOL_> zhan: 求ofan真实年龄
<zhan> LOL_: 。。。
<foob> snugglecat: 不知道啊,以前没注意过,前几天更新突然出错,到现在更新或安装程序一直出错
<LOL_> foo
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: goldendict
<namoamitabuddha> mas
<snugglecat> ofan, 国外成熟是个贬义词。 就像苹果成熟了就掉了。 不像中国的一小孩就 像小老头， 周围大人还夸呢
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: goldendict 支持正则么
<LOL_> zhan: ？它说它永远未成年，
<zhan> foob: 上 lisp 贼船了啊，可以天天缠着 cfy 了
<ofan> 用正则一分钟才能查出个单词
<ofan> 学lisp找不到工作
<LOL_> zhan: 求真实年龄
<snugglecat> foob, 学 C 吧， 有 LOL_ 让你问。 他是个天才
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没这么慢
<foob> zhan: 听说你是LISP高手哦
<ofan> 好吧 30秒
<zhan> LOL_: 又不是妹子，你关心啥？
<foob> snugglecat: 明年以后,学C
<zhan> foob: 。。。 谁又造谣
<LOL_> zhan: 万一是个妹子
<foob> zhan: 很多人
<foob> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/112597帮我看看
<`}> alvin_rxg: 你今天没去学习?
<LOL_> zhan: 一定是 snugglecat 造的谣
<LOL_> ’｝ 你是？
<snugglecat> foob, 不懂， 看不懂
<zhan> LOL_: 你最近不学 C 了啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 直接跳到第10分钟
<snugglecat> zhan, 他要学的么， 天才要学的???
<LOL_> zhan: 等书
<LOL_> zhan: 现在没书，以前也没好好看过书
<zhan> LOL_: 谭浩强？
<ofan> 看痰好强的书的后来都转java了
<snugglecat> foob, 你是说 ubuntuone 的问题吧。 用 dropbox 吧
<LOL_> zhan: k&r pointer on c c专家编程 c陷阱
<snugglecat> ubuntuone 就一渣渣
<namoamitabuddha> K&R 习题不容易
<snugglecat> zhan,  你看天才看的书， 天才需要学的吗。 那是天生的
<LOL_> zhan: 还有一本王爽的汇编
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 卧槽了这电视节目
<cfy> foob: 好好学，有前途的 ：D
<snugglecat> zhan, 我们这些低级生物才需要学
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282299/ 跳到第十分钟
<snugglecat> foob, 有问题， 问 LOL_
<LOL_> cfy: 求ofan真实年龄？
<ofan> 看汇编干毛
<cfy> LOL_: 20
<ofan> 没有那么老
<snugglecat> ofan, 你反动
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<snugglecat> ofan, 敢干主席
<cfy> LOL_: 10
<foob> snugglecat: 这回我可能倒大霉了
<LOL_> ofan，你91年？
<\b> snugglecat: 好吧。换这个名字了
<ofan> snugglecat: 干的就是毛
<foob> cfy: 啥?
<foob> 我去重装PY,不行,俺就直接重装系统-_-!
<ofan> LOL_: 我19年的
<cfy> foob: ...
<snugglecat> \b, 谁啊
<LOL_> ofan，你是90年？
<ofan> 不是
<snugglecat> jagd????????
<\b> snugglecat: 嗯，是我...
<LOL_> zhan: 给个能有的vpn链接
 * ofan 低价出售米国告诉VPN,SSH
<metbsd> 有多低？
<cfy> 低到白送
<ofan> 9rmb/m
<\b> ofan: 需要实名吗
<cfy> 怎么还不涨？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 这个是磁盘什么情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360067 前些天租了台独立主机，今天发现网站有问题，mysql也启动不了，折腾了N久，最后发现貌似是磁盘空间不够。大伙帮忙看下，这是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sodoit_2012 — 2012-01-06 21:46
<ofan> 不需要
<foob> 那位大哥知道pycompile是做什么用的
<foob> 在那个包里/我的貌似出问题了
<snugglecat> :)
 * ofan 低价出售米国告诉VPN,SSH
<adam8157> roylez_: 福利啊
 * MeaCulpa_ Urban Terror 玩家还是有一些菜鸟的~~~ 不错
<roylez_> adam8157: 迅雷云点播，号称80%的片子1秒钟就可以看，我上传第一个torrent，现在还没好
<foob> 汗,貌似我找到问题了
<cfy> roylez_: 20%嘛。。。
<zhan> roylez_: 你传的啥？太小众了
<roylez_> zhan: http://i.vod.xunlei.com/s/97rcWjJm6S7
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.vod.xunlei.com/s/97rcWjJm6S7
<LOL_> ofan，听说你没事喜欢看用你vpn的人在干什么，
<roylez_> zhan: transit，今年的新片，19000个种子
<roylez_> zhan: 这个还小众？
<zhan> 该视频云端转码需要较长时间…
<zhan>  
<roylez_> zhan: bd rip
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<foob> 各位,我把ubuntuone-client卸载了不会有问题吧
<roylez_> zhan: imdb连评分都还没出来
<roylez_> zhan: 我从这里下的种子 http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2587146/Transit.2012.BRRip.XviD-playXD.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Transit.2012.BRRip.XviD-playXD torrent - Crime torrents - Movies torrents - ExtraTorrent.com The World's Largest BitTorrent System
<zhan> roylez_: 看到电影标 2012 感觉好牛逼的样子
<roylez_> zhan: 这个倒是没错...
<zhan> roylez_: 你还是去试下 tokyo hot 吧
<roylez_> zhan: 看了sample，已经没兴趣了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 命令解释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360069 cat ${customer_project}_INHOUSE.tar.gz* | tar zxf - 这个命令是解压多个_INHOUSE的压缩文件，但为什么是这样写，不知道原因，求高手解释？？？？？ 并且那个后缀名是tar.gz00，tar.gz01都能解压这是什么原因？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xj179 — 2012-01-06 21:59
<leyle> 如何判断输入的是数字而不是非数字啊？比如说 scanf("%d",&num); 怎么样来判断我输入的是 1234，475，而不是123f这些非数字阿？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=360070
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助 bash 补全设置
<foob> 那位大哥给俺把py_compile这个模块传过来啊
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ ..是 fedora 16 x86_64 的么
<tenzu_> ...
<roylez_> zhan: 测试期间登录即可免费完整播放 点击登录    新用户注册
<roylez_> zhan: 以后会收费的，死心了
<roylez_> tenzu_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282418/ 这个玩过没
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【金庸群侠传】怀旧向流程实况（完结） - AcFun.tv
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<snugglecat> leyle, 会正则不
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我当年是一通宵就通关的
<foob> 我是UBUNTU11.10
<tenzu_> roylez_: 必须玩过, 还修改来着
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 哦，，我木有安装32bit 的 py_compiles..只有 64bit的
<snugglecat> leyle, 会正则不
<leyle> snugglecat: 不会
<roylez_> tenzu_: 不修改。野球拳太牛
<leyle> snugglecat: 给说说思路把？
<zhan> roylez_: 先玩玩
<snugglecat> 貌似 scanf ("%d",...) 就是个数字啊。
<snugglecat> 你输 123f 会是 0 吧
<tenzu_> roylez_: 刚开始不好练
<snugglecat> leyle, scanf 不大会， 你问 LOL_ 他是天才
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 谢了,我去官网看看
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> snugglecat: 123
<snugglecat> zhan, 看 leyle  的代码， 会是怎么样
<snugglecat> cfy, 哦
<cfy> snugglecat: 读到不是数字
<snugglecat> leyle, 看 cfy 说的。 我已经没动过 scanf
<roylez_> tenzu_: 野球加左右互搏最牛
<snugglecat> cfy, 会怎么样， 忽略么
<cfy> snugglecat: 差不多
<snugglecat> o
<leyle> 换句话说，我如何判断我输入的是一个数字阿？是数字我就存储起来，不是的话，我就给出提示继续等待输入？
<cfy> snugglecat: 停了。
<snugglecat> leyle, 看到 cfy  说的么
<snugglecat> leyle, 你和 cfy 说
<tenzu_> roylez_: 那是, 到了后面太空虚, 没有对手了
<snugglecat> leyle, 错了， 你该问 LOL_
<cfy> leyle: fget读下来。然后自己写个函数判断下，是不是整行都是数字的。
<cfy> leyle: fgets读下来。然后自己写个函数判断下，是不是整行都是数字的。
<leyle> snugglecat: 看到了，不过这个好像不是我的目的
<leyle> snugglecat: 恩，？
<snugglecat> leyle, 应该是肯定是数字的。
<sun_> hai
<snugglecat> leyle, 要不你读到字符串， 然后用正则，全是数字的， 转数字
<sun_> hi
<kk> sun_, 好  ㍮ 
<Guest66802> hello,everyone
<snugglecat> 你才hi ， 你全家都 hi
 * tenzu_ 看电视去了
<leyle> cfy: 如果整行都是数字，那么这个数字还是一个数字么？变成字符串了？
<Guest66802> 原来可以说中文
<cfy> leyle: 听 snugglecat 的，问 lotcor`
<cfy> leyle: 听 snugglecat 的，问 LOL——
<cfy> leyle: 听 snugglecat 的，问 LOL_
<cfy> lotcor`: 发错人了，sorry
<snugglecat> leyle, 你代码，一定是个数字啊
<leyle> snugglecat: 是阿，必须是数字，不能是个字符串，
<snugglecat> leyle, 你想要你的效果， scanf ("%s",..)， 然后用正则判断
<snugglecat> leyle, 你不是说要判断你输入的是数字还是字符串么
<snugglecat> leyle, 你原来那个， 怎么输入, num 都是数字啊
<snugglecat> cfy, 如果输入的是 abc， 应该是 0 吧
<zhan> 。。。
<snugglecat> zhan 怎么
<snugglecat> 有问题么
<snugglecat> 你是鱼么， 吐那么多泡泡
<leyle> snugglecat: 然后再用cfy说的转换为数字？
<leyle> snugglecat: 我想要的结果就是，如果输入数字，存储起来，输入非数字，提示，重新输入
<leyle> snugglecat: 是阿，所以我在没有加入任何判断的情况下，一输入字母
<leyle> 就无限循环了
<zhan> .。oO
<cfy> snugglecat: 也许吧，你试试就知道咯
<cfy> snugglecat: 应该是不改变吧。看标准了。。。不熟悉。。
<snugglecat> leyle, scanf ("%d", &num); 就是输一数字吧
<cfy> snugglecat: 不改变
<snugglecat> num 是啥类型啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 刚测试
<snugglecat> 哦
<leyle> int num;
<snugglecat> leyle, 那就肯定是数字啊
<snugglecat> 到底你输入 非数字的， 有啥结果， 你问 cfy 更靠谱
<Colin-shzsc> 火车票实名制有 bug？http://xmwb.xinmin.cn/html/2012-01/06/content_6_6.htm
<kk> Colin-shzsc,啥网址y 新民晚报数字报
<leyle> snugglecat: 但是 34f肯定不是数字阿
<byzantium> Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! echo
<snugglecat> 但结果一定是个数字
<byzantium> Your kernel headers for kernel 3.1.0-7.fc16.i686.PAE cannot be found at
<byzantium> /lib/modules/3.1.0-7.fc16.i686.PAE/build or /lib/modules/3.1.0-7.fc16.i686.PAE/source.
<byzantium>                                                            [失败]
<byzantium>   (Failed, trying without DKMS)
<foob> 唉~~~~~~~~~~~~~~看来是我不知道什么时候把py_compile.py模块给删子
<snugglecat> leyle, 结果一定是个数字啊， 你输入  34f， 你就 试试 看， 会是啥。 cfy 说是 34
<cfy> snugglecat: 不改变啊。不是说了么。。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> cfy, 你跟他说
<cfy> snugglecat: 读到不是数字。没读到，应该就不改变，或者，是gcc特性。不清楚
<snugglecat> zhan, 我想 leyle 就是 LOL_
<byzantium> 谁给个帮助阿  在进行VBox安装时遇到的
<cfy> 对标准没有这么熟悉
<cfy> snugglecat: 让他看标准去。
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> leyle, 看标准去
 * leyle 蛋疼菊花痒啊啊啊
<user_> 什么话呀
<snugglecat> leyle, 我测试的是， 输入 123f, num = 123, 输入 abc , num = 0;
<foob> 终于解决了,不过把ubuntuone-client给卸载了
<snugglecat> fo
<snugglecat> foob, 恭喜
<snugglecat> leyle, 能够等于 0 么
<snugglecat> leyle, 你保存是啥意思
<snugglecat> leyle, 你保存是啥意思
<snugglecat> leyle, 你存储是啥意思
<oneIeaf> 。。。
<metbsd> in chrome, how to set it to open window instead of new tab？
<leyle> snugglecat: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/112598  比如这个程序
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.xlpan.com/file/120465158/a75d4b1e-cacd-4a6b-b176-d09464a28a7e
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 迅雷网盘 - 安全 | 海量 | 高速
<leyle> snugglecat: 从键盘得到一些数字，然后从增序排列他们，中间注释掉的是我想法中的判断数字的程序，
<snugglecat> leyle, 那你自己想， 我只是告诉你， 你那样子是： 输入 123f， num=123, 输入123f123， num=123, 输入 abc num=0， 这是我的测试
<adam8157> gfrog_home: - -
<snugglecat> leyle, 就是 num 一定是数字， 怎么输入都会是数字
<foob> snugglecat: 谢谢,呵呵
<leyle> snugglecat: 嗯
<snugglecat> leyle, 你输入一串东西， scanf 会读入数字直到非数字停止， 123f 会都到f前面， abc 啥也没读到， 我这测试是0
<gfrog_home> adam8157: 咋？
<adam8157> gfrog_afk: 么事
<snugglecat> leyle, 你自己想落
<gfrog_afk> adam8157: 很忙，一直跟老外扯到现在
<adam8157> gfrog_afk: 啧啧
<lolicon> gcc 怎么生成带源码注释的汇编输出
<gfrog_afk> adam8157: 唉唉，困傻了，脑子转不动了，闪人
<zer4tul> 我刚才坐车都睡着了，困啊
<snugglecat> leyle, char num[255]; scanf ("%s", num); 然后判断num是否全为数字， 然后标准有个将字符串转int 的函数， 再转一次
<snugglecat> leyle, 酱紫可以么
 * majormeng 有没有用lyx的大神给我解决下关于lyx中插入图片的问题啊？在线等呢！浮动插入图片不能使图片占到插入的那一行开始，只能从下一行才显示
<MaskRay> ghc -e 'getContents >>= print . sort . map (read :: String->Int) . lines'
<cfy> lolicon: gcc -c a.c -g
<cfy> lolicon: objdump -S a.o
<roylez_> majormen1: ???
<majormen1> roylez_: ????
<majormen1> roylez_: 怎么了？
<roylez_> majormen1: lyx插图什么？
<majormen1> roylez_: lyx的插圖用wrap float 方式插進去之後，不能當行顯示
<snugglecat> majormen1, 直接用 tex 语句可以么
<roylez_> majormen1: 你想把图inline显示？
<majormen1> roylez_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=360017 我在論壇上寫了，你幫我看一下
<kk> majormen1 ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - lyx插入圖片問題
<majormen1> kk: ..就是這個。。。。。
<kk> majormen1, 大家听说这件事如果是吗？  ㍮ 
<majormen1> kk: ？什麽意思？
<roylez_> majormen1: 第5个回复的那个，用ert写不行吗？
<foob`> 各位,晚安
<foob`> 88
<kk> majormen1, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<roylez_> majormen1: 中文配的挺漂亮的
<roylez_> majormen1: 我lyx从来没写过中文
<majormen1> roylez_: 我在latex序裏面加上了這句，但是輸出pdf後提示錯誤。。。
<roylez_> majormen1: 别写在文件头里面
<majormen1> roylez_: ？那寫在哪？
<roylez_> majormen1: 就在你要插图的地方，ctrl-l进入ERT，插入代码
<majormen1> roylez_: 配置中文倒是簡單，跟著cjk就行了。。。
<majormen1> roylez_: 額，這樣啊。。呵呵。。。
<majormen1> roylez_:謝了，我試試看
<roylez_> majormen1: 不客气
<lolicon> execl 在哪里链接。。
<lolicon> (.text+0xd): undefined reference to `execl'
<majormen1> roylez_: 直接在文本插入源碼，這樣的事情，我還真沒有做過
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/77e99298gw1dop04e8xojj.jpg  你全能认吗？
<roylez_> majormen1: 我是尽量避免。有的人写一大坨
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<adam8157> roylez_:  左下不行
<roylez_> cfy: 咋啦？
<cfy> roylez_: 你们面试还要考这个？
<roylez_> cfy: 没有，我5号也看不清
<roylez_> adam8157: 这是故意玩人的吧？
 * cfy 作为色弱，我表示只看出了3个？
<cfy> 。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你真心是个渣
<cfy> 明显的只有一个。。1
<hoxily> 5号看不出来,
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是玩儿人 标准是要有一个这样的图的
<majormen1> roylez_: 有一個所見所得的東西比源碼強多了，記性不好，抗不住。。。
<ofan_> 据说看不出来的是gay
<caasi> 为啥在.doc里贴代码会自动换行啊？
<cfy> ofan_: 打倒
<roylez_> ofan_: 5号你能看出来？
<ofan_> 在doc里贴代码？
<ofan_> 。
<ofan_> 没看
<caasi> ofan_: office
<roylez_> majormen1: 我写\写怕了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f20c747jw1dospuox861j.jpg
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bb84f03jw1don30ou939j.jpg
<majormen1> roylez_: 我根本就一個記不住。。。。所以直接不用。。。lyx用著還好。
<roylez_> majormen1: 能编译过去吗？
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/9439527ajw1dordgcd3uzj.jpg
<majormen1> roylez_: 正在試
<MeaCulpa_> ,,,
<cfy> roylez_: 主席是上面那行，还是下面那行？
<majormen1> roylez_: 過不去
<roylez_> majormen1: hmmm
<roylez_> majormen1: 截个图让我看你输的代码？
<majormen1> roylez_: \parpic(0cm.0cm)[r]{\includegraphics[scale=0.3]{/home/majormeng/2012.png}}
<majormen1> roylez_: 就這一行
<roylez_> majormen1: 应该是没问题的呢
<roylez_> majormen1: 不知道了
<majormen1> roylez_: 我用的irssi，好像不能截圖。。
<roylez_> majormen1: 这样也一样
<majormen1> roylez_: latex的報錯是Underfined control sequence
<roylez_> (0cm.0cm)有点奇怪
<caasi> 额。。。libqq.so放在哪儿文件夹？
<majormen1> roylez_:.....這個，我照著網上那個復制過來的阿。。
<caasi> purple2....吗？我貌似把它删了。。。
<roylez_> majormen1: \parpic(0cm,0cm)呢？
<majormen1> roylez_: 就是把縮放scale改成了0.3
<roylez_> majormen1: 没见过俩参数之间打点的
<majormen1> roylez_: 。。。不加點加個空格還是出錯。。
<roylez_> majormen1: 改逗号
<majormen1> roylez_: 就是逗號啊
<roylez_> majormen1: 你在irc里面说的是点
<majormen1> 。。。。。。
<majormen1> roylez_: 確實是逗號，沒錯。。。。呵呵。。我說錯了
<roylez_> majormen1: 那就不知道了
<majormen1> roylez_: 連錯誤都不知道是什麽，著才是最讓人無語的
<majormen1> 之提示報錯。。
<majormen1> roylez_: 只提示報錯
<roylez_> majormen1: 先把东西写完吧。布局先忍了
<majormen1> roylez_:論文已經學完了，發上來的那個是隨便寫的一個東西。。。其實已經挺完美的了，就是想把那個第一行用上。。
 * cfy 早点睡，明天早起复习
<CyrusYzGTt> 人有三心，曰：人心、道心、天心。人心者，妄心也；道心者、照心也；天心者，玄关祖窍气穴是也。太上观心者，以道心而普照天心也。
<lolicon>  movq    cmd(%rip), %rdi <-- 这是什么意思
<lolicon> 我不明白为什么会有 rip 出现
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/08/magazine/how-yoga-can-wreck-your-body.html?_r=2
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y How Yoga Can Wreck Your Body - NYTimes.com
<caasi> 能不能把那个purple2什么的文件夹发给我
<caasi> empathy的协议都没有了
<CyrusYzGTt> 重装 覆盖，，应该是有的
<CyrusYzGTt> yum reinstall empathy*
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 没，就只有Gtalk\MSN\IRC\facebook
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 那个文件夹没有被重新创建
<CyrusYzGTt> ..额。。
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 因为好像是系统默认在那儿的
<CyrusYzGTt> purple不是 后端么 pidgin也用的。。
<caasi> 对
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ ,,额，， 估计 libpurple..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 数据显示，中国已经成世界第三大隆胸市场，每年要隆10万对胸。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 洗澡去。。。
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 具体路径是。。。
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 忘了
<snugglecat> 英国每日邮报道，法国PIP公司不仅用受污染硅胶制造女性乳房植入体，也用其制造男性用胸部、睾丸植入体。
<zhan> lolicon: 死猫球，你太恐怖了
<snugglecat> 男性用胸部??????
<lolicon> zhan: 尼玛我要写 shell code 缓冲区溢出。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你隆胸了么
<lolicon> zhan: 作业已经拖了半个月了！
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ /usr/lib(32|64)/purple-2
<zhan> lolicon: 到处找个不就是了么
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 真正的洗澡去。。。
<lolicon> 为什么会有 rip 在里面啊。。
<hoxily> lolicon, 你好.萝莉控
<zhan> rip 是干啥的？
<\b> lolicon: 你给个 c　的上下文和汇编的上下文?  at&t 的看着不太习惯...
<lolicon> zhan: 64位版的 ip
<zhan>  movq 。。。
<lolicon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/112640
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 额。。。混乱了。那个明明在的
<lolicon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/112641 <-- C
<snugglecat> 伊朗人付账很有意思。收钱的人经常客气地说：“这是送给你的礼物。”坚持不收钱，付账的人则硬要给钱，推让一番，才交钱交货。听过一个笑话，美国人在伊朗买衣服，如此推让两个回合，他当了真，谢过，拿东西走人，10多分钟后，被警察逮住。当然是店家报的警。
<caasi> CyrusYzGTt: 那些.so存放在哪儿？就是libqq.so
<\b> ping ...
<\b> 断网了?
<\b> test
<roylez_> .
<kk> \b, .. ..  ㍯ 
<snugglecat> 美湾人走了
<zhan> 。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美湾人  http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BEctHuTs/c85OI.jpg
<knownbad> 无耻的家伙
<\f> 果然断网了... modem 挂了..
<snugglecat> knownbad, 终于出来了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不给点刺激你都不出来
<knownbad> 他儿子更无耻。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想问， 美国也是 要不 java, 要不 .net
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是么
<zhan> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 不知道他‘儿子
<knownbad> 其实所谓的台湾人蛮无耻的。
<zhan> 猫叔真执着
<snugglecat> zhan, 呵呵
<knownbad> 都不要。
<knownbad> 就直接 c 了吧。
<Jagd> lolicon: 你那 c 的代码帖哪了?  刚才断网了。。。在 execve 前你压了什么？　
<lolicon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/112640 asm
<lolicon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/112641  c
<lolicon> \b: 我把那个 (%rip) 去掉了，也可以哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我找的工作， 开始面试就说， 那公司采用的是最先进的技术， 不是  java 就是 .net。 C++ 落伍了。 还好， 最后有一女的打电话来说 过了年再给我电话， 看看需不需要
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想问， 是不是美国也这样。 不是  java 就是 .net的。
<alvin_rxg> c++ 落伍呢？…
<alvin_rxg> 那是不是得上 go 语言了啊？
<knownbad> 不是先进不先进，是 java 和 .net 上手较快。
<knownbad> 所谓的先进只是个借口。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 他来了没？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 艾， 我猜想是那公司全是 java, .net 的。 要真的我进了，就我一个 C++ 的
<knownbad> 上手快，人手多，工资低，成本低。
<zhan> snugglecat: 果断不去那公司啊，搞 java 和 .net 的有啥出息啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282090/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 老外就是狠，看看怎么打开女人贞操锁 - AcFun.tv
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<roylez_> zhan: ....
<snugglecat> zhan, 我这就一小地方。 看来一公司， 把整个地方都覆盖了
<knownbad> 游泳去澳大利亚。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 昨天有人找你一起去。
<snugglecat> 哦
<LOL_> 澳洲好啊
<knownbad> 我说鲨鱼多但他不怕。
<snugglecat> 我是旱鸭子阿
<soiamso> http://www.getshareapp.com/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Share - Unlimited sending of videos photos and files for free - Powered by BitTorrent
<knownbad> 大不了只鸡鸡被吃了。
<jicklee> 大家好
<soiamso> snugglecat: 可惜没有linux版
<kk> jicklee, 好  ㍯ 
<jicklee> thank you
<zhan> roylez_: 我瞎喷的
<roylez_> zhan: 喷的好
<jicklee> 刚学习linux没多长时间
<snugglecat> soiamso, 啥
<soiamso> snugglecat: http://www.getshareapp.com/
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问题是我鸡鸡没啥吃的啊
<snugglecat> soiamso, 但我不需要啊
<snugglecat> soiamso, 是不是你对错人说了
<soiamso> jicklee: 这么晚上来？
<jicklee>     是的
<snugglecat> jicklee, 我用了很长时间，还是当 linux 做 win98 来用
<jicklee> 刚注册网站没多长时间
<knownbad> snugglecat: 要只是个网路公司可能真不需要 c++。
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<jicklee> 我在作单位的网站
<knownbad> 换个环境吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 也不是网路公司呢
<jicklee> ms问题太多
<snugglecat> knownbad, 等过年后吧。 不行， 可能真的要出去了
<jicklee> 就决定换linux
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出去也难
<snugglecat> jicklee, 换 mac
<knownbad> 为何一定得 c++?
<iGoogle> snugglecat	knownbad, 问题是我鸡鸡没啥吃的啊
<jicklee> 为什么要用mac？
<jicklee> 我只是做数据网站
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<knownbad> iGoogle: 你女友也这么说的。
<caasi> /usr/lib/purple-2
<LOL_> 刚看了部电影感觉好纠结
<iGoogle> knownbad: 可这是 snugglecat 对你说的。你们2个有基情。
<knownbad> 但没关系，鲨鱼和女友差不多。
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨疯了
<caasi> 好心人给我打包一个吧： catalase@126.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 126网易免费邮--你的专业电子邮局
<snugglecat> .....
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼。得瑟啥
<knownbad> 阿姨？  女的？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 阿姨有蛋蛋
<knownbad> 这就糗了。
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 那还好。
<LOL_> 叫什么喜欢夜蒲，看不懂到底是啥意思
<zhan> LOL_: 你看的东西好神奇
<iGoogle> 小不点。没礼貌
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼，来发片子
<LOL_> zhan: 你也看过？
<iGoogle> 学校是不是巨多片子的
<zhan> iGoogle: http://vod.xunlei.com
<kk> zhan,啥网址y 云点播
<iGoogle> 去死
<zhan> LOL_: 显然没有
<LOL_> 女的都化好浓的状
<iGoogle> LOL_: 截图看下
<zhan> iGoogle: 。。这上面好多都直接看的
<LOL_> iGoogle: 宿舍已断电
<knownbad> snugglecat: 有个朋友也在 c++ 区域，但他们是搞 console game 的。
<iGoogle> 教育网内，不曾经是簧片市场？ zhan
<iGoogle> LOL_: ?
<soiamso> caasi: 要这个干什么？
<caasi> soiamso: 被我删了
<LOL_> iGoogle: 宿舍十一点断电
<caasi> soiamso: 然后要用empathy
<soiamso> caasi: 你强制重新安装就可以了
<caasi> soiamso: 试过了，没用
<iGoogle> LOL_: 你是在回忆哦。我以为你在看
<caasi> soiamso: 太奇怪了
<zhan> iGoogle: 。。。 你就是黄片源头！
<soiamso> caasi: 你知道什么是强制吗？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你得找个公司能让你发展的，要不就算进了你也不会快乐的。
<caasi> soiamso: 什么？
<iGoogle> zhan: 你心不正嘛。 黄片
<LOL_> iGoogle: 教育网内黄片多？为毛
<soiamso> knownbad: 让你快乐的地方绝对不是别人的公司
<caasi> soiamso: 你在用ubuntu吗？给我打包一个吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我， 我曾经想搞一个游戏。 机器人 类的。 自己写 ai， 玩家可以做大的战略， 例如在哪布防， 攻击哪个点。 但是不能微操作，不能像星际争霸那类的。
<caasi> soiamso: 应该不大吧
<knownbad> 最起码能让你施展你的 c++。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: ... 你不如去熟悉现成的引擎。
<iGoogle> 吹没边
<soiamso> caasi: 就算10个G都可以发的现在 http://www.getshareapp.com/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Share - Unlimited sending of videos photos and files for free - Powered by BitTorrent
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 只是想啊。
<caasi> soiamso: 嗯。我只是顺手留了个邮箱
<iGoogle> 开源游戏引擎啊。至少这个是你个人不能作出来的。这基础。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 现在很难自己写，大部分的公司都有自己的 engine 了。
<soiamso> caasi: 你是安装purple的包吗？
<LOL_> iGoogle: 今天在学校的机房成功的用上了openvpn，学校机房限制不能使用vpn，竟然可以用openvpn
<caasi> soiamso: 大小的话……我是担心有的人按流量计算上网费用的（比如说我）
<iGoogle> LOL_: lol
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 这个我知道， 我也知道个人写不来。
<knownbad> 我朋友做的是 ps3 和 xbox。
<caasi> soiamso: 具体是哪个包？
<snugglecat> 换个说法吧， 我想有这么样的游戏， 不微操作， 玩家可以自己写 ai。
<soiamso> caasi: libpurple ,其实可以反向查找对应的包的，但是命令行不要问我
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: hacker.org => botwars
<knownbad> 先去学游泳吧
<jicklee> 朋友还真不少啊
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:35:38)
<knownbad> 游泳比 c++ 实用。
<jicklee> 继续看书，继续学习了
<caasi> soiamso: 没找到呢
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: vpn拿来
<\b> lolicon 下了?  那个貌似是个 rip 的寻址，gcc 的一个癖好...   用不起 64 位的路过...
<caasi> soiamso: 不过应该就是
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<knownbad> 泡咖啡去
<soiamso> caasi: 这个嘛我找到所以就不发给你了，你没理由在这里说谎的吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 拿来
<caasi> soiamso: ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. ta benren muyou lai ne..
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] *Warning!* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<snugglecat> 游戏本身不带 ai， 但是有一定的规则。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<caasi> soiamso: 什么意思？
<caasi> soiamso: 我……我有说谎？
 * CyrusYzGTt sleep qu
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<soiamso> caasi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<\b> snugglecat: 之前在那网站玩游戏挤进 toplist 了，就不玩了。。。　貌似时间久了又被人挤下来了...
<LOL_> 我也有点困了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://www.gamegecko.com/game/480/bot-arena-3 这个么
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y Bot Arena 3 - GameGecko.com
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 那是 flash 游戏…
<snugglecat> 哦
<caasi> soiamso: 这个……什么？
<caasi> soiamso: 让我找libpurple吗？
<iGoogle> caasi: 你要干嘛。
<caasi> iGoogle: 我把/usr/lib/purple-2删了
<iGoogle> 想恢复？
<caasi> iGoogle: 对
<iGoogle> reinstall 包就是。
<iGoogle> dpkg -S /usr/lib/purple 看属于那个包
<iGoogle> 取得包名
<LOL_> snugglecat: 你要写游戏？
<caasi> iGoogle: no path found matching pattern...
<caasi> iGoogle: 找不到。。。
<iGoogle>  /usr/lib/purple-2 是目录。我来看看
<iGoogle> libpurple0
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 整个 openttd 的机器人吧，直接用 c++ 写，而不用它的 squeril 语言
<iGoogle> ● dpkg -S /usr/lib/purple-2/
<iGoogle> libpurple0: /usr/lib/purple-2
<iGoogle> 重新安装这包
<caasi> iGoogle: ok
<caasi> iGoogle: 我试试
<alvin_rxg> 加菲猫…
<zhan> caasi: 快拜大神
<iGoogle> 鲇鱼
<caasi> iGoogle: (*^__^*) 谢谢……
<caasi> zhan: = =
<zhan> caasi: 大神是万能的
<caasi> iGoogle: 。。。libpurple0已经安装的
<zhan> 。。。
<iGoogle> 我想吃鲇鱼，于是鲇鱼没了。
<caasi> zhan: = =
<alvin_rxg> 大神，赐予我女人吧～
<iGoogle> caasi: apt-get reinstall libpurple0
<soiamso> caasi: reinstall .....
<caasi> 我……我2B了
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 把你变成女人。好不。
<alvin_rxg> 大神，赐予我女人吧～～～
<iGoogle> 好吧。明天你醒来，就是女的了。
<alvin_rxg> 大神，赐予我女人吧～～～～
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 画在手上。
<zhan> caasi: 你今天太幸运了，得到大神亲自指点了。
<alvin_rxg> 大神，赐予我女人吧～～～～～
<iGoogle> 这家伙，疯了。
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<iGoogle> 打发你200块，自己去找一个吧。
<soiamso> caasi:  大神在你说了个慌后开始帮你了
<zhan> alvin_rxg: 小心大神把他自己给你了
<alvin_rxg> 耶，有钱了，给我200€
<iGoogle> 。。
<caasi> soiamso: 我还是不知道我哪儿说谎了？
<iGoogle> 还想要欧元。。
<alvin_rxg> 大神不会犯这种低级错误的
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<iGoogle> 哦。德国的，记得500一次。太贵了
<soiamso> caasi: 可能你太累了，
<zhan> 大神还记得德国的价格
<zhan> 估计是常客
<soiamso> caasi: 洗洗睡吧
<iGoogle> 马克时代
<zhan> 反正是常客
<LOL_> iGoogle: 神。俺也要女人
<caasi> soiamso: 告诉我吧。
<iGoogle> zhan: 你咋知道美国首都的名字的。
<iGoogle> LOL_: ..
<caasi> soiamso: 好莫名奇妙啊
<knownbad> 吃贝狗。
<zhan> iGoogle: 听大神说的
<knownbad> 大婶？
<soiamso> caasi: (00时06分05秒) soiamso: caasi: libpurple ,其实可以反向查找对应的包的，但是命令行不要问我
<soiamso> caasi: 你看看你的回答
<LOL_> iGoogle: 俺想要金发蓝眼的
<knownbad> 三十望四了吧？
<iGoogle> LOL_: 好吧。明天你就变金发蓝眼了
<zhan> 你个金发屁眼
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> LOL_: 鱼鱼嘲笑你了。
<caasi> soiamso: 额。。。什么跟什么？
<caasi> soiamso: 我在软件衷心搜索了libpurple。。。
<LOL_> iGoogle: 又是大预言术？
<caasi> soiamso: 所以……告诉你没找到。。。
<caasi> soiamso: 这……这就说谎了。。。不用这样吧
<LOL_> zhan: 明天中午吃鱼
<iGoogle> caasi: 是不熟悉cli。dpkg -S 他也说没找到。 lol
<zhan> caasi: 无知就是原罪。哈哈哈哈
<soiamso> caasi: 我说笑而已。
<iGoogle> 别纠结了。搞定就好
<caasi> iGoogle: dpkg -S 刚才确实找不到
<zhan> caasi: 以后跟大婶混算了
<caasi> 不过还是谢过大神
<ofan_> yoooooooooooooookookkoooooooo
<LOL_> 明天又是星期六
<caasi> zhan: 。。。咋又变大婶了。。。
<caasi> soiamso: 哦～～
<LOL_> 一个星期又这样过去了
<zhan> caasi: 大婶，大神，阿姨，依依，神有三千个名字
<iGoogle> zhan: 你的亲戚，被抓了。http://imagebin.org/192138
<caasi> iGoogle: 诶，对。难道……她是女的？
<iGoogle> caasi: 乖。他们是缺少女人，所以看谁都是女人。
<LOL_> zhan: ⊙o⊙ 我们的人生是不是像流水一样迅速的流过而不留痕迹
<iGoogle> 他们都是光棍。
<alvin_rxg> 只有达到了神的级别，才能成为神棍
<knownbad> 这是歧视。
<caasi> iGoogle: 原来是这样
<caasi> 这频道应该挺缺女人的
<iGoogle> 是阿。 alvin_rxg 以前天天幻想迷奸谁谁的。
<LOL_> caasi: 神还有个名字就是小e  lol
<iGoogle> 睡觉。要不睡觉前，把你们都踢了。 nnnnd
<caasi> LOL_: 。。。更像女的
 * zhan 睡觉去咯~
<caasi> 大神走了。那我也走吧
 * LOL_ is gone.....................................................................................
<LOL_> ig
<snugglecat> 阿姨走了
<snugglecat> 我们拼命说他坏话
<knownbad> 又不在乎哪来的话说？
<knownbad> 说你吧。
<knownbad> 怎么向往 c++？
<ofan> http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-have-a-penis
<kk> ofan,啥网址y What is it like to have a penis? - Quora
<knownbad> 那是女性主义吧？
<ofan_> Test
<kk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍙ 
<snugglecat> 母猫又去玩了
<snugglecat> 是不是该给猫弄个男朋友
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/4aa5b28ctw1dorjjvdwmfg.gif 这个是谁， 是不是曾志伟的女儿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道么， 上面那图是不是曾志伟的女儿
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 貌似是汤维
<snugglecat> 曾志伟是不是死了
<knownbad> 不是吧。
<knownbad> 曾宝仪才是。
<knownbad> 是汤维，她不错的。
<knownbad> 只国内妒忌她的女星多。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 第一眼看好像曾宝仪
<knownbad> http://lady.sg.com.cn/lady/mrss/mrbg/13699.shtml
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 曾志伟的女儿曾宝仪身材劲爆!坦胸露乳--精品网
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 最近一次 香港明星死的是哪个?
<snugglecat> 曾志伟是不是死了
<snugglecat> 怎么我记忆中 曾志伟死了
<snugglecat> 哦， 可能我把曾志伟父亲的死，记成曾志伟死了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看似你喜欢汤维??
<knownbad> 我喜欢她的肉体
<knownbad> 听说她没用替身。
<knownbad> 我觉得她个性不错，但也可能是另类的表演。
<knownbad> 天天有人死。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好像太瘦了
<snugglecat> 天天有人死啥意思
<knownbad> 那你喜欢她？  http://goo.gl/yiAA2
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Redirect Notice
<snugglecat> 猫又出去玩了
<knownbad> http://baike.baidu.com/view/124097.htm
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 沈殿霞_百度百科
<knownbad> 这个好了。
<snugglecat> 太肥了， 吃不了到少餐
<knownbad> 她适合你的广东口味
<snugglecat> 太肥了
<knownbad> 你可以的。
<knownbad> 你已经很久没发泄了
<knownbad> 等你发泄完她就跟汤维一样瘦了
<snugglecat> 错啦
<snugglecat> 他更胖， 我就成木乃伊了
<snugglecat> 女人只会胖
<knownbad> 人家郑少秋能你也能。
<snugglecat> 你没看郑少秋多瘦
<snugglecat> 没听说过取阳补阴么
<snugglecat> 受得了还会离啊
<knownbad> 胖的好，夏天当枕头冬天当抱枕。
<knownbad> 其实娶了就不嫌了。
<knownbad> 今天德国党怎么安静？
 * \b 开饭--
<snugglecat> 广东帮也很静
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 正在健身房
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 有美女
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 有个穿的紧身裤。可惜没带眼镜
<mugebjgd> 太
<mugebjgd> 太tmd的可惜了
<mugebjgd> knownbad 老色鬼。还上班呢
<knownbad> 你口吃了？
<\b> mugebjgd: 肠男
<mugebjgd> knownbad 太鸡动
<knownbad> 你得跟老婆多互动些。
<mugebjgd> 去超市
<knownbad> 打劫去？
<knownbad> 想学自个烤面包
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/947ade8fjw1dortg4yzivg.gif
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这不错　http://www.verycd.com/topics/2913674/　可惜没流量下载...
<kk> \b,啥网址y 群星 -《名家荟萃《忆故人》》[学苑音像] 2CD[FLAC]_VeryCD电驴下载
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买吃的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我帮你下？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 有机会吧
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 写着11年的，现在还买的到
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不知价几何
<gebjgd> \b: 这么蛋疼的名字
<knownbad> 周末到了，该打个电话给二奶。
<gebjgd> x07: 蛋疼
<\a> 都被注册了
<\b> 嗯，所以我注册了 \b 和 \f
<\a> =.=
<\b> 可以用的字符:  irc 标准里的有 []{}|`\_^
<gebjgd> 真e蛋疼
<\b> freenode 还支持 -
<\b> 标准里有 ;  但 freenode 不支持...
<{[^]_[^]}> gebjgd: 你居然 ctcp 我.,..
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买了4个fitness ball
<knownbad> 性趣用品
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一个给自己.一个送老妈.另外的一个送丈母娘.另外一个老婆送朋友
<knownbad> 老人家不好吧？  平衡感差些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有任何问题
<\b> alvin_rxg: 晕。　amazon.cn 和 taobao.com 上都没有卖....
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<knownbad> 摔伤了丈母娘你从此无性生活。
<alvin_rxg> pro7 - 21
<alvin_rxg> 这是啥电影啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赌徒
<alvin_rxg> \:
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 管它呢.直接看就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又是一出穷学生的悲剧
<alvin_rxg> leck ich  <== 脏话来着？
<snugglecat> 那坏猫自己回来了
<snugglecat> 天那么冷也出去玩
<knownbad> 贱猫嘛
<snugglecat> 艾
<\b> 未未
<snugglecat> 打算周末晚上都给它出去
<knownbad> 这个好笑。  http://www.cnn.com/2012/01/06/world/meast/iran-us-navy-rescue/index.html#
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y U.S. Navy rescues Iranian sailors - CNN.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备买个篮球
<snugglecat> 去调戏调戏它
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一起过来打啊
<knownbad> 你还是去教个女友吧。
<snugglecat> 准备买个震动棒
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一起过来玩啊
<knownbad> 玉米棒升级到震动棒？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁去交个女友?
<knownbad> 贱猫啊，老是在玩猫
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> knownbad: 他要交女友，还要先问小猫同意不同意
<\b> knownbad: 然后问他儿子是否同意...
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 美人计
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是你.你上不上?
<alvin_rxg> 谁啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在这女的
<alvin_rxg> 哪个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 金发母狼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<alvin_rxg> 没在看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 相当不错的
<alvin_rxg> 那你上吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这辈子没戏了
<alvin_rxg> 瞒着你老婆去美国呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用瞒
<ofan> yooooooooooooo
<ofan> 发现android的wifi都是用wpa_supplicant连的
<gebjgd> ofan: 那有怎样?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你发的那个视频说的是什么的啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看不懂阿
<snugglecat> 美军救援伊朗水手， 伊朗水手举起手投降???
<knownbad> 今天有 bbq 吃。
<knownbad> 不是海军的， 只是渔民。
<knownbad> 英文的渔民和水手都一样。
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 那有什么好笑的
<snugglecat> 那些渔民是逃跑出来的????
<knownbad> 伊朗不是在自夸有强大的海军吗。
<knownbad> 嗯，bbq 好吃。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 明白了
<snugglecat> 玉米棒不大好吃
<knownbad> 捅过了还吃？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 奇怪。 iPython 是谁？
<\b> jiero: 你 lol 啥?
<gebjgd> \b: 傻笑
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all.
<kk> ManateeLazyCat, 好  ㍜ 
<ManateeLazyCat> kk: 你好
<kk> ManateeLazyCat, 您好！  ㍜ 
<ManateeLazyCat> 大家好， 好久没有上IRC了
<snugglecat> 又来一只猫
<\b> snugglecat: http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/062-practicing-programming-group.html
<kk> \b ⇪ t: Practicing Ruby - Kicking ass together: How to improve coding skills as a group
<\b> snugglecat: 你该找个人 kicking ass together...
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<snugglecat> 一起吻屁股么
<\b> snugglecat: 之前还看到过笑话:   If the programmers like each other, they play a game called "pair programming".
<\b> And if not, then the game is called "peer review"
<snugglecat> 完全看不懂
<\b> snugglecat: 两人坐一起写代码，写出来的代码质量高
<\b> snugglecat: 或者一个人当 reviewer..
<snugglecat> 如果程序员喜欢对方， 他们去玩一个叫 "一对程序员"的游戏？ 如果不是， 这个游戏叫 "啥"???
<\b> snugglecat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pair_programming
<kk> \b ⇪ t: Pair programming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<\b> snugglecat: 找个人一起写。看你每天都这么孤单的...
<snugglecat> 那坏猫， 跑到我大腿上睡觉。 那母猫的儿子
<\b> 小心在你腿上尿床..
<snugglecat> 不会， 除非我大腿有沙
<snugglecat> 该死， 那猫对我移动窗口有反应
<ManateeLazyCat> 大家如果有时间， 可以尝试一下深度团队制作的： Linux Deepin 11.12 （http://www.linuxdeepin.com/）
<kk> ManateeLazyCat ⇪ t: Linux Deepin - 首页
<ManateeLazyCat> Oh, kk is robot.
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 你在搞那个?
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 破玩意
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 定制发行版无法满足用户
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你可以先尝试一下再做评论
<\b> gebjgd: 也是有人花了时间做的，尊重一下..
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: arch用户路过.不用一切定制发行版
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Arch 也是一个发行版
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 是.滚动.自定制
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 呵呵， 只要系统有创新， 就没有完全意义上的平滑滚动
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 比如每个发行版从 gnome2 更新到 gnome3 都不可能是平滑的
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 什么创新? arch向来平滑滚动
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 因为系统什么都是你自己装的.又不是定制发行版
<\b> gebjgd: 平滑滚动见 nixos ....
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你不可能做到真正意义上的平滑升级的， 比如 gnome2 -> gnome3
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 因为我不用gnome
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: box路过
<gebjgd> \b: 没听说过.连wikipedia都没有
<\b> gebjgd: 你啥时候成糞青了 ... lol
<ManateeLazyCat> 即使像 Debian 和 Arch, 都只能在一段时间内平滑， 不可能一直平滑升级的， 所以没有真正意义上的平滑滚动
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: arch一直平滑
<gebjgd> \b: 事实如此.arch平滑的很
<\b> 记得 07 年 arch 有次升级后 man 就打不开了.....
<gebjgd> \b: 有次
<gebjgd> \b: 用词很不错
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 如果只是简单的 upgrade 那不叫平滑滚动或平滑升级， 你可以 upgrade 直接升级， 但是系统升级出来有很多兼容性问题产生甚至导致系统无法正常运行， 这样的平滑升级没有意义
<\b> gebjgd: 那次升级花了我一个晩上…………国内还没有源-..
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 比如?
<\b> gebjgd: 那时候连 wine 都不在 arch 源里..
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我的功能都能保证
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我怀疑你从来没用过滚动发行版
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我用 Debian 和 Arch 的时候你还没有用过 Linux吧？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: de只是一个系统的部分而已
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你自己的环境不能代表一切
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 不信.你哪年开始用的debian arch
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AndyStewart
<kk> ManateeLazyCat ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Andy Stewart
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Manatee
<kk> ManateeLazyCat ⇪ t: Manatee - HaskellWiki
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 真的不要代表一切
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 不用emacs,垃圾玩意
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: emacs = emacs makes a computer slow
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我只能说你真的太肤浅了
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 随便你怎么说.反正deeping仍然没啥用户
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 如果真的要评价就用一下， 不要不用就作出评论
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 不用定制发行版
<ManateeLazyCat> 不用再讨论了
<\b> 为啥讨论不相关的平滑升级?
<gebjgd> ubuntu本来就垃圾
<gebjgd> 基于ubuntu的东西有几个好的
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Ubuntu
<\b> ...
<gebjgd> 垃圾的源
<ManateeLazyCat> 垃圾你自己做一个出来？
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你自己写过多少代码？ 你贡献过多少项目？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我有选择和评判的权利
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你没有随便不分青红皂白说其他系统是垃圾的权利！
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我说deeping 垃圾 ubuntu垃圾我就非要必须编过程序?
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你自己爱怎么用都是你自己的自由
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我说夏利汽车垃圾,我就非要会组装汽车?
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 那就是了.你没法说服我去使用deeping 就是你无能
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 但是你这种不尊重别人劳动成果的人本身就不值得尊重
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 额 这点是我不对,我道歉
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 但是deeping无作为是有原因的
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你爱用不用Deepin都是你的自由， 但是你说Ubuntu系统是垃圾， 真的非常不负一个用户的责任
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: ubuntu确实垃圾
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 垃圾的源管理
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 无法平滑滚动
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 好吧， 如果你真的随口一个垃圾， 我真的不想再和你讨论了
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 升级次系统基本上等于重装
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我还不如用win去呢.起码3年一重装
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 平滑升级不等于系统一定稳定， 你知道底层3万多个包， 大部分升级会带来多少冲突？
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我只想表达： 平滑升级 ！= 平滑升级的系统最后一定能稳定运行
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 为何要搞 deepin 不 ubuntu?
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 用了2年arch了.很稳定.
<metbsd> 其实arch也是垃圾
<\b> arch 不帯全文档, sucks
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: Linux 的易用性问题不在于平台， 而在于应用软件， 我们认为我们可以在应用软件比Ubuntu做的更好更快
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 什么应用软件?
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 我们不愿每次发布都坑爹的反复换默认程序， 我们想像苹果那样提供精品软件， 让用户稳定的用下去
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 现在我们已经做出来的应用软件有： 深度软件中心， 深度截图
<gebjgd> 用户连默认程序都需要你们来提供.还是继续用win吧
<ManateeLazyCat> 正在做的有， 深度硬件中心， 深度互联网中心
<gebjgd> 纯小白.确实需要deepin 和 ubuntu这样的系统
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 那么万一哪个软件更新之后，反而被某些 features 拖了后腿，怎么办? backport 部份代码?
<ManateeLazyCat> 我们内部有集群服务器来控制我们自己的仓库
<ManateeLazyCat> 今年年底就会完全独立仓库
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 资金何来?
<ManateeLazyCat> 所以有冲突的软件包我们都会自己重新打包处理的
<ManateeLazyCat> 现在我们几百万的初期投资， 我们现在有自己的想法和团队， 想为中国Linux作出贡献
<gebjgd> 中国人linux不了
<\b> <--- 中国人
<gebjgd> linux永远还会是小众发行版
<\b> linux 是发行版...
<gebjgd> \b: 说的大多数中国人
<gebjgd> \b: 小众os
<gebjgd> \b: 靠.我说错几句中文,你至于么
<snugglecat>  \b 终于找到这个图片了， http://www.tduanzi.com/loadImages/2011-12/7193735.jpg
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我再说一遍， 你这种既不做贡献又只会说封凉话的人根本不配用Linux, 你只会随口说别人垃圾
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, ....
<alvin_rxg> ManateeLazyCat: +1
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 呵呵.随便你说
<\b> gebjgd: 今天见你抬杠，比较有意思。于是也和你抬杠玩
<gebjgd> \b: 无聊没事干.不抬杠干嘛
<\b> snugglecat: 这是谁?
 * snugglecat 向猫星人议会提请议案， 将 ManateeLazyCat 开除 猫星人国籍
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: Ubuntu 是一个伟大的发行版， 他们做了很多伟大的事情
<snugglecat>  \b 我这猫仔躺在我大腿， 我在使用电脑， 所以想起了这图片。
<snugglecat>  \b 她的猫在头上， 我的猫在腿上
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: ubuntu 还行，至少文档帯全了又安全。只是在我这里试了多次，每次必 kernel panic，估计是声卡模块出了问题，懒的调
<\b> 于是就没用过 ubuntu 了..
<\b> snugglecat: 你个腿上暧和?
<snugglecat> 不知道， 可能吧
<\b> snugglecat: 还是也有个像她头发一样的“草丛”?
<snugglecat> 赶都不走。
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 其实Ubuntu做了很多基础项目的贡献， 不管从易用性， 内核， launchpad 他们都付出了巨大努力
<snugglecat> 不是母猫， 是母猫儿子。 母猫才不会跑我大腿睡觉
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 很多事情都是亲身做过才知道别人付出多么巨大的努力
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 我没说 ubuntu 不贡献……　讲重点　deepin, 不是讨论 ubuntu
<snugglecat> deepin 到底有啥特点
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 深度定制的 gnome-shell, 更完整的中文化（我们有在线协作翻译平台， 我们的翻译都是直接贡献给 Debian的）， 深度软件中心， 易用性很好的深度截图
<snugglecat> 该死， 都是空话
<gebjgd> XD
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 比如原版的 gnome-shell 的非常难用， 鼠标漫天飞， 我们在原版的基础上写了大量的插件和扩展来改进用于体验， 比如添加 Dock 预览， 移动工作区和分位置到左边， 减少用户的大范围操作
<snugglecat> 和 做手机外壳一个 样
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你怎么老说实话.人家不爱听
<snugglecat> 你的思想在哪
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 我们现在还年轻， 但是都是踏踏实实做项目的
<snugglecat> 表现什么
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 软件包的新旧程度，安全程度，有多少软件被维护?
<snugglecat> 体现什么
<snugglecat> 主题思想是什么
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 我们自己Deepin的有300多个包是我们自己的， 其他的全部基于 Ubuntu， 我们内部的服务器一直在测试我们自己的仓库， 如果年底测试完毕， 3万多个包我们都是自己维护的， 当然还是会合 Ubuntu 以及 Debian 合作的、
<alvin_rxg> 300 多个～
<snugglecat> arch 是 “避免不必要或复杂的修改”，也就是说，是由开发者角度定义，而非用户角度思考。 Arch Linux项目注力于简洁主义（对开发者而言），其贡献在于对发行版的组件提供具有良好注释的配置文件，而非带有图形界面的配置工具。
<alvin_rxg> lmde 才没几十个..
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 毕竟不是只用一个 gnome。生产、开发用的软件，我个人更观注。
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 是多少就多少
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 即便用了 deepin, 就我这配置，也用不起 gnomeshell
<alvin_rxg> anyway 阿拉都不用中文界面的
<snugglecat> gentoo Gentoo Linux意味着选择，允许用户自由的选择是Gentoo最大的特色。前首席设计师Daniel Robbins提到，“设计的基本出发点让我们和其他用户随意使用，没有限制。”
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: Gnome-Shell 确实对硬件特别是显卡的要求要比 gnome2 高一点
<snugglecat> freebsd knowbad 你说他的思想是什么
<snugglecat> deepin 的出发点在哪
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 更易用
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 让更多的用户去用系统， 而不是天天折腾
<alvin_rxg> 应该是面向linux中文初学者的吧
<gebjgd> \b: alvin_rxg snugglecat 轮到你们抬杠了.估计他一会儿就明白了.我们都在和他抬杠.没人会去用
<alvin_rxg> 我没抬杠啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不承认
<\b> ManateeLazyCat:　针对的用户是谁？　不是开发者或者服务器?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明明知道deepin是面向什么用户的
<alvin_rxg> 哦？我哪句话抬杠了？
<snugglecat> 不折腾， 用 linux????
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 小白用户
<snugglecat> 不折腾用 windows
<\b> ManateeLazyCat:　会保证帯上新的开发库、帯全文档、帯上安全的服务器软件吗?
<alvin_rxg> ManateeLazyCat: 或许可以找些品牌电脑公司，让他们预装 deepin ~
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 我更关心这个
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 其实Linux就是太多折腾， 太多分裂了， 为什么用户装好系统就不能已经装好 flash/mp3解码器/播放器等， 直接可以娱乐聊天， 为什么装好系统还要各种折腾？
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 90%的用户只管用， 而不是像geek那样把折腾当作一种乐趣
<alvin_rxg> \b: 应该都有吧，ubuntu 有的，deepin 也有。只是多了一些自个儿的软件包
<snugglecat> 只管用， 为啥不用 windows
<\b> alvin_rxg: 他不是说和 ubuntu 的源要独立了吗..
<alvin_rxg> ManateeLazyCat: windows 也不预装 flash 哦～
<snugglecat> 要文艺的， 用 mac， 要普通的， 用 win
<snugglecat> 只有爱折腾的 2b 青年才用 linux
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 我们感觉现在做的还不是很好，如果系统好了， 硬件厂商自然会预装的， 如果系统做的差， 强推也没用
<alvin_rxg> 汗， log 太长了我没看。这独立源没必要吧……不如像 lmde 那样，2个源同时用，只是提高 自己源的优先级
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 会的
<snugglecat> 如果想做入门的， 你就想到， 用 Linux 的人必定不想只停留入门。
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 混用仓库， 如果只是简单的用还可以， 但是一旦有大范围的不同， 混用仓库是非常危险的事情
<snugglecat> 就算 深度简单， 用后还是会转。
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 现在这些 distro 都有点美中不足，如果符合我习惯的 distro 诞生在中国，也是个好事
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 如果小白用户用了就走了， 就证明做的还不够好
<alvin_rxg> 做好自个源和 ubuntu 源的兼容测试就可以了呀。不会危险的
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 现在Ubuntu包括 Deepin 都做的还远远不够
<snugglecat> 我不是说做不好才走
<snugglecat> 很可能做的非常好， 才走
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 比如 gnome-shell, 现在我们都是独自 fork 自己维护代码的
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 源优先级放 101 ~ 499， 自个儿源优先级 900 左右
<alvin_rxg> ManateeLazyCat: 没问题的呀
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 版本更新之后，合并豈不要费很大人力?
<snugglecat> 做小白用的， 小白为啥不用 windows。 做小白用的， 你的对手不是任何一款 linux 发行版， 而是 windows
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 现在我们做的还不够深入，g用Ubuntu的launchpad来测试没有问题， 但是当有一天我们像Ubuntu和Debian那样大范围不一样， 混用仓库就不行了， 这设计到底层很多包的选择上
<snugglecat> 你的概念， 整体设计，体验， 如何和 windows 抗衡
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 别像雨林木风那样搞得跟 windows 一样就好..
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我想说的是， 他对手不是任何一款 linux 发行版， 而是 windows。
<alvin_rxg> ManateeLazyCat: 等到那个时候，说明 deepin 的团队已经非常大了……到时侯再独立也不迟
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 是的， 难度很大， 但是并表示不可能， 我们只要能达到 10%的份额， 就已经嗯算是成功了
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 打败 windows 不是挺简单的么，拿个 compiz 来骗人。 xD
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 独立仓库一定要尽早储备， 否则想转的时候再转就来不及了
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 其实Linux桌面的问题还是应用
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 应用做好了才有可能抗衡
<snugglecat> 问题是已经入门的 linux 的用户， 就不会用你的啊
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 应用不好， 再炫的桌面环境都是留不住用户的
<snugglecat> 用 linux 的人， 都是爱折腾的。
<alvin_rxg> ManateeLazyCat: 好像你忘了个前提了。之前说了是混合源，那么不一样的软件包都在自己的源里边。到时侯真得分开了的话，简单的 sync 那些一些的包就行了呀，不一样的包就保留自己源里的。 （可能我想得比较简单，可能实现有困难）
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 做的好自然有人关心， 就像Ubuntu专注与桌面一样， 还不是很多人现在用 Ubuntu ?
<snugglecat> 不爱折腾的用linux 的干嘛
<snugglecat> ubuntu 的人也爱折腾啊
<snugglecat> 你问 gebjgd 他多折腾
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我很少折腾好不好
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 对，他很少折腾的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 天天弄项目.谁像你似的 不用上班不用养家的
<snugglecat> 我都转 arch 了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 还有时间养猫
<snugglecat> 过年后就得上班了
<ManateeLazyCat> alvin_rxg: 没那么简单的
<snugglecat> 不说了， 我折腾我的去
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 如果一个系统需要反复折腾才能用， 说明这个系统并不好
<alvin_rxg> 我咋认为就是两三个脚本的事啊…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> 现在装 archlinux 我都是直接 pacman -S < pacman_list ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不是都debian了吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么又arch了
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 这个系统是允许你折腾来适应自己的习惯。 而不是 windows 那样， 限制你使用的方式
<alvin_rxg> 对，那个是假设
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 这个系统是允许你折腾来适应自己的喜好。 而不是 windows 那样， 限制你使用的方式
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说debian
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: debian 咋了
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, linux 好的地方，就是个半成品， 就是让人组装的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用debian假设
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 我们只是默认不让用户折腾了， 但是不会限制你. 比如我们默认用 gnome-shell, 你可以改成 Unity 或者 KDE， 或者任何你喜欢的桌面环境
<alvin_rxg> 现在装 debian 我都是直接 aptitude install < dpkg_list ...
<alvin_rxg> \:
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 我们的目标很单纯， 不要让小白用户那么纠结， 装上直接用就可以了， 不要折腾了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<snugglecat> linux 的使用者 就是类似与那些电子爱好者那样， 自己动手弄音响。 windows 的使用者就是单纯买的是已经装配好的组合音响
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 这么多猫？
<alvin_rxg> 如果linux 也像 windows 那样，桌面环境只有一个，软件库只有一个，啥都只有一个，谁会折腾呢
<snugglecat> 那些电子爱好者， 不是越折腾越觉得有意思么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不装个deepin?
<snugglecat> 干嘛要别人不折腾啊
<knownbad> 什么是 deepin?
<knownbad> debian 不错啊。
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 其实这些都是可以改变的， 比如以前我玩 Debian 的时候还要纠结声卡， 显卡， 字体等等， 自己要写配置文件， 现在Ubuntu装上就好了， 为什么还要重新折腾一下？
<gebjgd> knownbad: deepin国内精英做的发行版
<snugglecat> 你干嘛得弄个已经装配好的音响给电子爱好者玩啊
<knownbad> 那你为何在外呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不是精英
<gebjgd> knownbad: 祖国不要
<knownbad> 你是。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我是垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也就是外国才要
<snugglecat> 你还得他们要想自己的东西，还得拆开重装啊
<knownbad> 但是精液
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 折腾也是一次性的，一劳永逸的事。但如果软件包版本、稳定性和安全方面跟不上，那比折腾还费事
<gebjgd> knownbad:滚
<snugglecat> 谁要你的装配好的玩具
<knownbad> 反正差不多
<snugglecat> 谁要你改变啊
<snugglecat> 玩 linux 就图折腾一乐趣
<snugglecat> 猫就想得是吃鱼， 你还得给他吃猫粮啊
<knownbad> 公司的上下流量有 80 mb。  刚测的。
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 我们的目标用户就是那些对电脑什么都不懂的用户
<snugglecat> 那些用户，你该给他组合音响
<snugglecat> 他们不属于 linux 一国的
<knownbad> 名字起的有点怪，从 hiweed 到 deepin。
<snugglecat> Gentoo Linux意味着选择，允许用户自由的选择是Gentoo最大的特色。前首席设计师Daniel Robbins提到，“设计的基本出发点让我们和其他用户随意使用，没有限制。”
<\b> hiweed 和 deepin 不是同一个东西?
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 是不是每一个爱好音乐的人都能组合音箱的呢？
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 是的， 只是名字改了
<knownbad> 听起来好似，吸大麻到成人片。
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 那你就给他windows啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: XD
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 给他 linux 干嘛
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: Hiweed 前辈现在没有时间和资源做了
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: Linux 可以做的像 Windows 一样好
<kk>  06:06
<knownbad> 我已外国人的观点觉的有点怪。
<snugglecat> linux 的精神就没了
<gebjgd> 就是应用程序跟不上 XD
<alvin_rxg> Fri Jan  6 23:07:25 CET 2012
<alvin_rxg> linux 的什么精神？
<gebjgd> 初级用户必然会说 deepin 没qq 无法视频 bla bla
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 做这个的动机究竟是什么？　有什么利益？　恕我看不远。　你也没讲到
<knownbad> linux 成了 windows 就失去意义了。  可以包装成 windows 但不能成为 windows.
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对， 没错
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Deepin 可以用 QQ 的, WineQQ 和 WebQQ 我们都单独打包的，你可以一键安装启用的
<snugglecat> 折腾的精神
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: wineqq 那效率.高
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 动机很简单， 让Linux更好
<snugglecat> 让 linux 更好地成为 windows
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 你知道如果小白用户用webqq.他马上格式化了去装win
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: WineQQ 的效率确实不高， 所以我们也提供了 WebQQ 的打包， 当然不能像 Windows 那样完美， 但总比不能用好吧？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 你们还是弄个linuxqq deepin版.
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: en
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 是打算像 ubuntu 、redhat 那样卖服务、卖维护？ 还是打算用来申请国家资金？　总需要有个办法生存下来吧？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 其实我们的意思不是说不希望国产的linux不好
<knownbad> Linux 系统安全基因，不再为病毒烦恼?
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 而是觉得你们这个发展方向有点老套
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我们看过太多的悲剧了
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 我们想通过自己的努力生存， 而不是像个寄生虫那样骗国家的钱
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 红旗汉化组啊
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: linpus啊
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 如果我们只是汉化， 我们根本就不会做
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 这倒是.红旗汉化组现在还在骗钱
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 我也觉得这个“不拆腾”的口号站不住脚。不折腾的人始终不折腾，折腾的人始终都会折腾。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 但是你们这个deepin没什么特点
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 你比如说opensuse用户少,但是确实有特点.yast就很牛逼
<\b> <--- opensuse
<gebjgd> \b: .......
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 其实你说桌面有多少技术含量？ 没有？ 就是拼的细节， 拼的用户体验
<gebjgd> \b: 我公司的机器也是
<jiero> 你们。。。竟然在我不在的时候谈了这么多屏幕。。。。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 错了.你拼不过win的
<gebjgd> jiero: 睡你的觉去
<snugglecat> jiero, 踢他们
<gebjgd> jiero: 哟.你哪里早晨了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你才该睡了。。。
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 如果连做都不敢， 我们就可以去死了
<snugglecat> jiero, 除了我
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 其实你们应该考虑android
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 恩恩。有商业支持。
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你说 iPad 的应用真的是多么高科技？ 就是用户体验细节
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Android 的我们另外一个团队在做
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 是么。。。我看apple的也一般。
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 你还是做些完全不同的东西吧
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: shendu.com
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 是 但是ipad一出.厂商马上相应啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 深度-安卓Android手机系统资源门户
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 鸡蛋问题-
<snugglecat> 让人一开就记住
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 乖
<snugglecat> 例如 做一个 完全不同的黄猄
<snugglecat> 例如 做一个 完全不同的环境
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 大家都说自己在iP×××上有软件，就宣传了。
<snugglecat> 抛弃 gnome3
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 没用.那不是特色
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 桌面而已
<snugglecat> 用完全不同的操作方式
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 那你不是又开发一个de么
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 说到底，你们初歩的打算只是做个桌面?
<snugglecat> 不同的操作方式
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 有什么意义?
<jiero> gebjgd: 现在不需要特色，宣传特色的能力。
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 而且是针对中国人的桌面?
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 我说一句话哈， Linux桌面现在看得上眼的桌面应用有几个？ 除了 firefox, eclipse, 有多少程序算是合格的桌面应用
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 在那里作？
<snugglecat> 以此让人知道与人不同的东西
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: zim
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 太多了
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 你自己不会做新的么
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 你不知道就是了哦。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 关键这些应用初级用户不会用
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 马上会出英文版
<snugglecat> 颠覆现有的操作方式
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 不会用就证明做的还不够好， 还需要努力
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: thunderbird evince kile pidgin
<snugglecat> 没有任何任务栏
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 本来不需要，被宣传搞得需要的也有很多。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 错了.因为win下的应用更强大.更好
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 举个简单的例子
<jiero> 比如欧美大多数人不需要瓶装水，但那东西卖的可好了。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我老婆.一个普通的用户
<\b> gebjgd: kile 还没死啊?  我记得 kde3 末期的时候都己经半死了
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 她绝对不会去用deepin
<snugglecat> 操作方式完全不同现有的任何的桌面
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 现在Linux桌面先好学会爬， 再最更好的
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 不会去用定制好的linux
<snugglecat> 桌面就一 irc 客户端
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 你要作啥阿？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 原因 应用程序不全
<snugglecat> 然后自带一机器人
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 那就证明一点， 我们的Deepin做的还不够好， 还不能让你老婆完全用这个系统玩游戏上网
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 她不玩游戏
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 他说的是 adobe 那一套软件...
<snugglecat> 所有程序的启动， 窗口的切换都通过和 irc 机器人说话完成
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 她就需要qq 和photoshop
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 帮忙把我想的做出来吧。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: gimp她说不灵
<snugglecat> 然后定一些规则
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 普通用户的要求很简单
<jiero> gebjgd: photoshop也是。永不上吧。
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 这些不是我们能解决的， 但是我们能解决其他问题
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 就是那几个.但是linux发行版无法满足
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 所以啊
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: android现在的势头倒是不错
<snugglecat> 例如我 对机器人说 "小蜜， 我要工作了， 打开 最后一次的项目"
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 比如上网看电影， 听虾米， 我们完全可以做到让系统点一下图标就可以了
<jiero> 初级用户要求的简单——要有名气的。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 考虑下android x86继续优化.会有大发展
<snugglecat> 然后机器人就打开 qtcreator， 然后就打开最后一次项目
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 既然分析腾讯协议恶心， 我们就可以做其他的
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 好吧。。。你去和那些供应商商量吧。。。这些和社区说也是白说。
<snugglecat> 然后对机器人说 "小蜜， 我想听音乐， 摇滚的"
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Linux真的好的就只有 QQ 和 迅雷没有了？
<snugglecat> 机器人就打开播放器， 播放摇滚的播放单
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 额.普通用户没有到那么愚蠢.他们希望在你们开发的平台上也能qq 也能视频 也能pplive pps
<ManateeLazyCat> jiero: 大家既然想客观的讨论， 我就讨论一下
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: QQ 这种问题只有我们做大了和他们谈
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 客观的说，你的要求不是我们能提供的。
<snugglecat> 切换窗口就说， "小蜜， 我要回到 项目窗口"
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat:现在用linux的不会介意qq的问题
<snugglecat> 也可以完成一些人物
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 明白么?
<ManateeLazyCat> jiero: 我只是和大家说我们想法和行动， 没有像大家索取什么
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: webqq足够好了,还有linuxqq gtk
<\b> snugglecat: 多慢啊，你的小蜜,比按两键慢多了
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 我们明白了，所以想要讨论可以做到的。
<snugglecat> 例如， "小蜜， 我要请 knowbad 吃饭"。 就会 给 knowbad 发一邮件
<gebjgd> gtkqq cmqq 多了.还有以前的lumaqq什么的.前赴后继的有人在做
<\b> jiero: 你们?
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 或者聊些有意思的。
<snugglecat>  \b 就为了一好玩
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 但是没有意义.改变不了市场
<jiero> 我也是为了好玩
<snugglecat>  \b 实现也不是很难
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 市场没有重新洗牌
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 如果做的不做一下， 那才是没有意义
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 你应该看到了.android一出
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 市场开始重新洗牌了
<snugglecat>  \b 唯一的一目标就是， 可以在空闲的时候，总泡在 irc 中
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 很多人都开始关注平板了. android的
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 那么你们帮忙做出个 xmpp的视频通话吧——在国内能简单用上的？
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 平板， 手机 和桌面的体验是不一样的
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 你想想我的想法吧
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 马上狗日的腾讯 pps pplive乱七八糟的都出相应的程序了
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 把他们作成一样的不就好了？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 是,所以我说android x86
<snugglecat> 不是说一定俺我的 idea， 就一 弄一个完全不同的操作方式
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 体验是一方面.有没有应用程序更重要
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 举个例子.明天微软没了
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Android 的， Linux 桌面我们都在做， 只是不同团队在做
<\b> snugglecat:　那你做啊。反正做个原型，花一个星期的业余时间就差不多了...
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: win没有了.android能提供所有的应用
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 作成什么样子的？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 马上所有用户都开始装android x86
<\b> snugglecat: 语音，简单的匹配，调用 shell 指令
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 给我叫醒 knownbad
<ManateeLazyCat> jiero: 深度IM我们会做的
<knownbad> ?
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Android 的应用真的适合鼠标？
<knownbad> 自力发展是好的。
<snugglecat>  \b 不做语音啊， irc 咋用语音呢。
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 简单说就算改了操作方式，也只要启动时做个 演示就能弥补了。。。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 操作习惯是可以改变的
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 所以，你就搞整合吧。
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 就像gnome-shell 原版的应用程序图标那么大， 真的就合适桌面操作了？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 但是用户的需求要能被完全的满足
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 你怎么还没明白
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 对啊。我想要大的。想要空白。。。
<snugglecat>  \b 其实思想是， 让我可以整天泡在 irc。 中。 需要做项目时， 听歌时， 直接在 irc 中完成
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: linux的成败不会因为一个gnome3而改变
<knownbad> 但不必就跟别人走。  ”Linux 系统安全基因，不再为病毒烦恼“ 这是自欺欺人的说法怎么也抄袭的过来
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: gnome3做的再好再漂亮.再顺手
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 平板的效率真的像桌面那么高？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 也没有多少用户去用linux发行版
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我也天天再用 ipad
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 不是效率的问题.是满足用户的需求
<knownbad> mint forked 了 gnome3，那是个好方法。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: ipad android平板可以满足用户了
<ManateeLazyCat> knownbad: 我们早就 fork 了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 改变不了什么
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=353622  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 帮忙看看。
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 发现一个改动GNome-Shell而成的 Tile WM
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无法导致市场洗牌.还是老样子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用win的用户才不管你gnome3 是不是恢复了gnome2的使用方式呢
<\b> snugglecat: 你也像 alvin_rxg 一样，irc 上瘾了 :D
<knownbad> 但还是可以做自己。  只别太在意市场了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就跟欧洲的小孩不会考虑到非洲人民没有水喝
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不关他的事情
<ManateeLazyCat> jiero: Tile WM 用 XMonad 就可以
<gebjgd> 事不关己 高高挂起
<gebjgd> knownbad: 做产品不考虑市场?
<snugglecat>  \b 等我过年后， 工作有着落了，就弄一个原型
<knownbad> 有时吃太饱了还是会自省。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你是ubuntu的那个富翁啊
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 我只是说 GNOME3可以改的很特殊，另外，我想要你看看后面的链接
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有钱没有地方烧了
<gebjgd> 绿霸不是烧了
<gebjgd> 么
<snugglecat> 不要方便，就要一好玩
<gebjgd> 有效果么
<knownbad> 太在意市场只能跟在 ubuntu 后走。
<gebjgd> 谁家没事装绿霸了?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他们现在就是跟着ubuntu走呢
<knownbad> 这也是你所谓的现实。
<jiero> gebjgd: 根本不在意阿。人家用unity的照样用unity，因为Ubuntu牌子大。
<snugglecat> 在 irc 中，还可以对某人留言
<\b> snugglecat: 等你弄出来原型，工作就有着落了...
<gebjgd> jiero: 呵呵.你看看现在这个频道有几个人还在用ubuntu
<jiero> 所以我最讨厌市场学了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 这里说话的估计就你在用
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是老外不管。
<snugglecat> 还是先找工作顶着先
<ManateeLazyCat> jiero: 桌面环境一定要实用， 他的目的就是方便启动和切换程序， 做的再新没用， 还是应用为王
<snugglecat> 例如
<gebjgd> jiero: snugglecat 用arch
<knownbad> 咦，我有同志了。  又一个喜欢屁股的。
<gebjgd> jiero: alvin_rxg 用debian
<jiero> gebjgd: 我用 fedora
<\b> snugglecat: 把这些做过的东西写上简历，于是大公司指日可待了...
<gebjgd> jiero: 艹
<jiero> gebjgd: 以前用debian
<gebjgd> jiero: 你还用fedora了
<snugglecat> 小蜜， knownbad 来了， 告诉他 "我爱他"
<knownbad> snugglecat: 来些玉米棒吧。
<gebjgd> 这里发言的没有人用ubuntu了
<gebjgd> jiero: 这就是所谓的ubuntu牌子大
<knownbad> snugglecat: 捅过了再烤来吃。
<jiero> gebjgd: 但是老外。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 老外是谁?
<gebjgd> jiero: 你就是老外
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 从来
 * knownbad 自首
<jiero> gebjgd: 那些IT公司的。
<snugglecat> 小蜜， knownbad 来了， 告诉他 "我爱你"
<gebjgd> jiero: 我们公司从来不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> jiero: opensuse abo
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，澳大利亚的，，，
<gebjgd> jiero: 虽然源差.但是我还是硬着头皮用
<gebjgd> jiero: 你住在袋鼠国,你就说澳大利亚
<snugglecat> knownbad 来了， 小蜜机器人就会对 knownbad 说， knownbad, 贱猫捎信给你， 他说 "我爱你"
<knownbad> 屁话，还不是公司在用？
<gebjgd> jiero: 去敲敲门统计下.多少人再用ubuntu?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在用傻逼win7了
 * ManateeLazyCat 很多东西还是做出来再讨论吧， 现在和大家说这么多都是空的
<\b> snugglecat: 然后我冒充 knownbad ，　嘻嘻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自从发了新笔记本
<knownbad> snugglecat: 放心，我不需要爱。  我只要性欲。
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 可怕的是，你做出来也未必有人用。
<knownbad> 不能自己从装吗？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 考虑下长远的发展和市场用户的情况 android x86更有成功的商机
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 这个世界最恶心的就是市场学。
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我们有团队做 Android
<snugglecat> 或者， 小蜜给 knownbad 一个选项 -- knownbad , 贱猫有信给你， 你是想查看么， 需要给他什么回话
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 天朝不缺linux发行版
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 你明白我这句话没？
<\b> jiero: 找个关系，上个 cctv ,　什么用户都有了..
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我说的是做定制的android x86
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 天朝不缺骗钱的Linux发行版本
<knownbad> ManateeLazyCat: 你是搞学术还是事业？
<snugglecat> 通过上下文， 可以给 其他人一些 操作权限
<jiero> knownbad: 事业。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 不是你们的什么刷手机rom
<knownbad> 商业?
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我们有的
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 满足了国内用户的android x86?
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我马上去装
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 在哪里，我们看看？
<snugglecat> 例如 给了 knownbad 一留言， 就保存这个上下文， 可以让 knownbad 对这个小蜜机器人 说话，进行回话
<ManateeLazyCat> 有的， 只是还没有测试完
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 安卓市场通用的?
<knownbad> 那就不用说服任何人，因为这完全靠市场。
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: ........
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我们自己有Andoird和iOS的开发团队的
<snugglecat> 回话完，就关闭这个上下文， 让机器人只对自己起作用
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我一开始就给你说有的
<ofan_> 刷了android ics
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 你们怎么什么都有团队？　那些人是全职的？
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 有几个人?
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 全职
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 有.要有作为啊.
<jiero> ofan_ 你是啥手机？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 到现在还没看到能流畅使用的android x86
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 我们深度Linux有20多个人的全职团队
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 看来信心不小啊 :D
<jiero> gebjgd: 哪里有 android x86阿？
<knownbad> ofan: 那个机子？
<snugglecat> 也可以给个指令给 小蜜机器人， 告诉他接受任何人的留言。 小蜜机器人就可以向其他人开放 留言的权限
<ManateeLazyCat> \b: 深度远远比你们想得大
<ofan_> htc
<jiero> gebjgd: 另外。。。有X86显卡能支持 opengl es么。。。
<knownbad> 废话。
<ofan_> desire
<snugglecat>  \b 但有个安全的问题
<jiero> ofan_ 好吧。我不懂。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 一切正常?
<knownbad> 咦 ram 够吗？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我的就是htc desire
<ofan_> 感觉速度有提升
<gebjgd> ofan_: z
<ofan_> 一切正常
<jiero> knownbad:  256MB 就够了
<gebjgd> 等官方的.
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我现在能让你看到的就是LinuxDeepin和ShenDu.com ROM, 你说的定制的是有的
 * jiero 等着刷 web os
<snugglecat>  \b 别人要操作我的电脑， 如果安全有漏洞， 所有 房间的人都可以对我 电脑为所欲为了
<knownbad> 不行，256m 在 cm7 都不太行。
<\b> snugglecat: 喵
<ofan_> 官方有毛用  都不带root
<\b> snugglecat: 小蜜，帮我掐死那只贱猫....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 等我有着落了， 准备开发我的 irc 桌面， 你也去用， 好么
<gebjgd> ofan_: 有保修
<gebjgd> ofan_: 380欧买的
<ofan_> 摩托的心机貌似都是4.0
<ofan_> 。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 起码等2年过了再刷啊
<ofan_> 修的时候再刷回去就是
<gebjgd> ofan_: 血汗钱
<knownbad> snugglecat: 学术还是商业？
<jiero> 哦。我也就用了用 galaxy s。很繁琐——android的操作。
<snugglecat>  \b 现在想到的是通过是否登陆的人然后判断他的 login 身份来判断是否可以操纵
<snugglecat> knownbad, 平时用啊
<jiero> iphone的也是，都不是线性的。
 * ManateeLazyCat 好了， 不完了， 大家晚安！
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 晚安？？？
<ManateeLazyCat> 不早了
<jiero> lol
<\b> ManateeLazyCat: 等你们有进展了记得通知
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 你在欧洲？
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 鞭策下你们的android x86团队
<ofan_> 好流畅
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat:  youtube 放 demo记得。
<gebjgd> ofan_: ........
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你用我的机器人小蜜 男的， 我用我的机器人小蜜， 女的。
<jiero> ofan_ 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你装的程序太少
<knownbad> 不要，我要便密。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在之间弄个剧情脚本， 俩小蜜机器人互相调情
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 我有时候想对国内用户们说的就是， 对你们同胞多点耐心
<jiero> ofan_ 我发现我的 / 只有 47MB 空间了。
<ofan_> 以前姜饼安装程序的时候绝对卡死
<snugglecat> ManateeLazyCat, 我要的是折腾
<snugglecat> 我是贱猫
<jiero> ManateeLazyCat: 我要的是，灭了这个社会
<snugglecat> 不折腾不舒服
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 折腾玩 Gentoo 吧， 一定让你超爽
<snugglecat> 我要 可以虐待 我的 发行版
<snugglecat> 虐待我吧
<\b> snugglecat:　lfs...
<knownbad> jiero: 灭男的就可以，女的留给我。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你已经有了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<ManateeLazyCat> snugglecat: 玩 Emacs 吧， 可以折腾你一辈子
<gebjgd> snugglecat: arch.用abs全自己编译
<snugglecat> knownbad, 灭男的， 把你也灭了吧， 女的留也没用
<gebjgd> 对emacs就是爱不起来
 * knownbad 忙着拿玉米棒捅贱猫
<jiero> snugglecat: 你折腾任意一门语言不管是自然的还是机器的，都够你折腾一生了。。。
<snugglecat> arch 就折腾了我一晚上
<gebjgd> 继续vim
<\b> knownbad: 烤烤再捅
<gebjgd> jiero: 他需要女人
<knownbad> 哦是啊，冬天到了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不是手淫
<gebjgd> jiero: 你需要男人
<jiero> geb
<gebjgd> jiero: 不是按摩棒
<snugglecat> jiero, 需要我么
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你什么都需要
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 学习 elisp 吧， 把 elisp 几千页手册看完， emacs 就是看瓜切菜
<snugglecat> jiero, 我是男的啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 你是猫
<knownbad> so?
<snugglecat> 男猫不行么
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 用不到
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: linux c / c++程序员
<knownbad> 我从没把你当女的过。
<\b> snugglecat: 那是公猫
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 公猫赵捅。
<snugglecat> 喵
<snugglecat> 不说了， 折腾我的去
<knownbad> adios
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: Linux Java/Elip/Python/C/JavaScript/Haskell/Ocmal 程序员
<jiero> 谈了太多了
<\b> 不说了，写 C -> brainf**k 编译器去
<ManateeLazyCat> 不说了， 88
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 我是专门做让人失业的机器的
<snugglecat> 我的那个 irc wm真的想做。 不过得去肯 wm 的源码
<knownbad> automation?
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: 自动控制.我们一到.大大的裁员
<gebjgd> knownbad: walgreens马上就要裁一堆
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有tpn sorter了
 * knownbad 讨伐 gebjgd
<ManateeLazyCat> gebjgd: 呵呵， 还是看项目吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用人力分拣
<knownbad> 打倒 gebjgd
<gebjgd> ManateeLazyCat: ssi schäfer
<knownbad> 嗯，去买 walgrees 股票。
<gebjgd> 又是一个有梦的程序员
<gebjgd> 这梦必然破灭
<\b> gebjgd: 我在想他们要养活 20 多个全职人员，哪来的资金。银行？
<gebjgd> \b: 国内人力便宜啊
<\b> gebjgd: 再便宜也要活命的吧?
<gebjgd> \b: 2000块绝对干
<knownbad> 国内的外包应该还有5-10年。
<gebjgd> \b: 真的
<\b> gebjgd: 况且还要设备，房租、水电、税
<gebjgd> \b: 你算吧20多个人
<knownbad> snugglecat: 听见没？
<\b> gebjgd: 所有硬件都要计算 abschreibung,
<gebjgd> \b: 国内的硬件便宜啊.弄个偏远的地方
<knownbad> 两千
<\b> gebjgd: 又不是只供 20 人个人吃饭
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> gebjgd: 那样只招的来民工...
<gebjgd> \b: 他们有网站
<\b> gebjgd: 有抱负的人不会去的
<gebjgd> \b: 真不是民工
<\b> gebjgd: 就像他连我们都不能说服
<gebjgd> \b: 一个有些能耐的
<gebjgd> \b: 带一帮刚毕业的大学生
<gebjgd> \b: 够了
<\b> gebjgd: 怎么能说服有报负的人去
<gebjgd> \b: 2000
<gebjgd> \b: 要么没钱
<gebjgd> \b: 你选择什么
<gebjgd> \b: 国内又不好找工作
<gebjgd> \b: 湖北省武汉市
<\b> 2000 * 20 = 40k ,  每月水电、房租、Abschreibung  10k ,　至今没有入帐
<\b> gebjgd: 你说这可能吗
<gebjgd> \b: 能刷夜到现在的.你说这生活怎样
<gebjgd> \b: 在我聊天的qq群里这样的人多了
<\b> ...
<gebjgd> \b: 从周一工作到周日
<\b> 没见识过抠抠群
<gebjgd> \b: 没有休息日的.一个月3000
<gebjgd> \b: 你干不?
<\b> gebjgd: 不干
<gebjgd> \b: 人家就干
<gebjgd> \b: 不一样的生活.不一样的经历
<gebjgd> \b: 你无法想象的.去加几个群.感受下
<\b> 用不起 qq
<gebjgd> \b: 那不是一般的猜
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<gebjgd> \b: knownbad snugglecat alvin_rxg  被老婆打了骂了
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<gebjgd> \b: knownbad snugglecat alvin_rxg 以后再也不陪你们聊这么时间了
<gebjgd> 疼死我了
<snugglecat> ............................
<gebjgd> \me 安抚老婆去
<snugglecat> gebjgd 的老婆， 打死他
<snugglecat> 再打狠点
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不扇扇风么
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 他爽死了。
<knownbad> 他老婆用双奶打他。
<snugglecat> ..................
<snugglecat> knownbad, 可能他老婆就在旁边啊
<knownbad> 打的他满头包。
<knownbad> 人家老婆开放。
<knownbad> 你也去找个吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那死猫就像这图片一样， http://www.tduanzi.com/loadImages/2011-12/7193735.jpg 只是不在头在我大腿上
<snugglecat> knownbad, 而且还是公猫
<knownbad> 没关系公猫有屁眼。
<knownbad> 什么死猫？
<knownbad> 还真的秀猫屁？
<snugglecat> 母猫的儿子。 他就睡得香
<snugglecat> 那坏猫太粘人了
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆终于睡觉了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你一定和那猫有一腿
<gebjgd> 继续玩模拟器
<psychologe> 各位传感器的英文单词是？
<knownbad> @@~
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-07
<gebjgd> sensor
<gebjgd> psychologe: sensor
<psychologe> gebjgd, 收到
<jonny> 大家好，应该都是中国人吧？
<jonny>    最近我在找好一点的能够支持AAC与CDDB的抓轨软件，不晓得大家有吗？
<knownbad> minute man.
<knownbad> 哇，linux-ck 3.2-1 出来了。
<knownbad> 试试去。
<ofan_> 支持android？
<knownbad> 不清楚
<ofan_> android没有passwd
<jonny> 哇塞，这么好阿
<ofan_> 连貌似都没有pam
<knownbad> 你不是刷了？  ics 只有你知道
<ofan_> 刷了
<ofan_> 刚在看目录结构
<jonny> 大家有没有，晓得能支持CDDB与AAC的CD抓轨软件啊
<jonny> 目前正用Ripperx。但是不支持AAC
<knownbad> 没什么感觉，好似快一些。
<jonny> 有一种在系统工具上使用的超级用户文件夹，大家知道怎么弄阿
<jonny> 不是 右键选择的那种
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还不睡？
<jiero> ofan android 是 linux 3.2-1？
<jiero> ofan_ 对了你怎么有2个？
<jiero> ofan_ 有个系统测试员叫做 qiibeta。
<ofan_> 不是
<toy> Hi,there
<toy> I have a problem yesterday,it's that after I enable the compiz when startup ,It gets suck,and the version I use is Ubuntu 11.10
<toy> I don't know what to do?anyone available?
<knownbad> perhaps disable compiz?
<toy> how? that I can login in in terminal ,but can start lightdm
<toy> can't
<knownbad> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<knownbad> but i suspect fallback may still fail to start x.
<jiero> toy: simply try e17
<jiero>  toy: and I hope you get well with the interface, if you want file management - I cannot think of anything.
<toy> many thanks
<knownbad> you scared him.
<knownbad> or her.
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Atrix> compiz效果不够稳定，怎么能够让compiz的效果平滑点
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • dd命令移动硬盘后,怎么恢复数据? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360097 本来想dd arch到U盘,不小心dd了320G的移动硬盘~请问有什么办法恢复? PS:我的移动硬盘就一个320G的NTFS分区,但用testdisk分析不到我的分区~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gf0710020216 — 2012-01-07 10:06
<netkiller> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1336678
<kk> netkiller ⇪ ti: Linux 应用程序开发入门 - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<kikupotter> nessus 一直打不开localhost:8834，求解释啊
<Kandu> jiero: 有什麼好用的 nes 模擬器，最好能抓裡面圖，能調試
<kikupotter> 。。。
<chinkuochang> hello ereryone.
<chinkuochang> ÓÐÈËÔÚÂð£¿
<kk> chinkuochang say: 有人在吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kikupotter> 有人
<chinkuochang> 大家好！
<kikupotter> 好
<kikupotter> 你咋一半中文一半英文
<Pwnna> o.p
<chinkuochang> kikupotter: 我？
<kikupotter> chinkuochang, 对呀
<Atrix> 如何把一个进程改为实时进程
<chinkuochang> 客户端不好，在Linux服务器上和大叫聊天ï
<kikupotter> omg
<chinkuochang> 这里对中文支持的不好
<kikupotter> chinkuochang, nessus咋弄阿 就是弄不好
<pocoyo> chinkuochang: 使用 utf8.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何禁用 ctrl+alt+f12 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360103 如何禁用 ctrl+alt+f12 统计信息: 发表于 由 523629340 — 2012-01-07 10:27
<jiero> Kandu: 不玩模拟器很多年了。linux下好像没碰过
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168433.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y [图]不仅仅是跑分 Tom’s Hardware进行浏览器全体验测试_网络软件_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在线看电视连续剧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360106 最近怪侠欧阳德很火，但是很多网站不支持ubuntu的firefox浏览器，无法观看。怎么解决这个问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dwty — 2012-01-07 10:44
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 装了gmlive看不了电视呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360107 装上以后，打开显示： "您还未安装sopcast程序，所以GMLive还不能支持它。 请您安装以上程序。谢谢。" 可是 sopcast装不上呀。如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcaptainchen — 2012-01-07 10:55
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 来玩 Hedgewars
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 来啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 装 hedgewars
<zoufeng> 今年过年回不去了。
<byzantium> ln -s file1 file2
<byzantium> 为啥 ll file1 显示属性 -rwxrwxrwx 而不是lrwxrwxrwx
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Dell vostro 1450 ,ubuntu 10任何有关3d的程式，游戏都无法正常工作！求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360114 电脑:Dell vostro 1450 显卡：intel hd3000 driver：xserver-xorg-video-intel OS:ubuntu 10 GNOME 2.32.0 问题描述：1.桌面特效无法开启， 2.3d游戏无法启动，任何用3d特效的都无法启动。 求解。谢 统计信息:  …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/127795/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: JavaFX 2012：彻底开源_IT新闻_博客园
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ l.什么？？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 你是 ln -s 源文件 目标文件
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnnb.com.cn/system/2012/01/06/007204515.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 宇宙之王霍金表示清醒时想最多的是女人-女人,清醒状态,霍金-中国宁波网-新闻中心
<CyrusYzGTt> http://laoyaoba.com/ss6/html/79/n-280879.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y EE人生：阅读，为工程生涯开拓新视野！ - 集微网-欲知半导体动态，速上老杳吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.iqushi.com/index.php/archives/1329
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 靠网络广告赚黑心钱的秘密 - 爱趋势博客2011
<yunfan> Kandu: 我这又下雪了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 11.10里面的字一些大一些小 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360116 这是什么问题呢，应当如何解决？ 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo_songwei — 2012-01-07 12:05
<hello> 大家好
<kk> hello, 好  ㍤ 
<soiamso> hello: ?
<blacklightmoon>  哈喽
<hello> 有人用nodejs吗？
<hello> hello,do somebody know how to write the event in nodejs ?
<kk> 新 东北校区 • 东北师范大学的报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360117 大家好，我是东北师范大学物理学院的，喜欢ubuntu操作系统，熟悉lamp相关技术，与大家多多交流 统计信息: 发表于 由 lin199 — 2012-01-07 12:45
<hello> 有人知道如何在nodejs里定义自己的事件对象吗？
<hello> 、topy
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问：用来编译android的源代码和开发android程序，用哪个版本好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360118 请问：用来编译android源代码和开发android程序，用哪个版本好？ 我是amd的cpu 64位？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 安情 — 2012-01-07 12:59
 * tenzu 主席万岁~~!
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 你是不是针对我放了notification?
<roylez_> tenzu: 对主席
<tenzu> roylez_: ...
<tenzu> 阿当竟然改过topic
<roylez_> tenzu: 春运了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282797/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 神似！简直和那个人一模一样！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282797/
<freeayu> roylez_ 为何别人都叫你主席
<roylez_> freeayu: 因为我用 Kim Jiong Il 的头像
<freeayu> 在哪用啊
<roylez_> freeayu: 论坛
<freeayu> linuxsir 论坛？
<roylez_> freeayu: ubuntu.org.cn
<freeayu> 极少去这个论坛
<roylez_> freeayu: 这里就是ubuntu论坛的分舵
<freeayu> 我不太明白，为何ubuntu创始人，愿意去花那么多钱做开源，而又不求回报？
<roylez_> “爷有钱”这个说法你听过没？
<tenzu> 这里不是被arch霸占了么? LOL
<freeayu> 爷有钱？   没听说过啊
<freeayu> 什么样的
 * tusooa Use-
<tusooa> Gentoo
<freeayu> 为何你不用毛主席的，偏要用金正日的
<LOL_> 贱兔
<freeayu> One candidate really worked it—both feet flying on the
<freeayu> pedals, hands running up and down both ranks of the
<freeayu> organ in a blur, a stern look of intense concentration across
<freeayu> her brow. She was practically sweating. It was a terrific per-
<freeayu> formance, and I was suitably impressed.
<freeayu> 有谁能翻译下这大概意思
<roylez_> freeayu: 因为他更酷
<freeayu> roylez_ 酷在哪啊
<LOL_> iPython: 冒充小e？
<snugglecat> 该死的， 我的回车键阳痿了
<snugglecat> ....
<LOL_> ，，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 快逃啊， 踢人狂魔又来了
<roylez_> snugglecat: 谢谢
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚吃玩饭
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 将 snugglecat 踢走
 * adam8157 禁止尊称腊肉
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 他刚夸我了啊
<snugglecat> 把 CyrusYzGTt 踢了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ snugglecat 说你是 踢人狂魔
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 我本来就是啊。这是我奋斗的目标
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<freeayu> 干嘛踢我啊
<freeayu> 太狠了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好吧，，但是 。。 snugglecat 说，，要 逃离你
<roylez_> freeayu: 你问我什么是酷嘛 13:43 ::: freeayu was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by roylez_ (这就是酷)
<Kandu> yunfan: 那邊湖上能滑冰了吧?
<snugglecat> 我的键盘清理了一下。 里面的灰尘都可以起屋了
 * Kandu 抗議 roylez_ 亂踢人
<freeayu> 我明白了，不愧是主席
<freeayu> 崇拜中
<roylez_> freeayu: :)
 * LOL_ 不禁想起了 snugglecat 曾经像腊肉一样挂在ubuntu-cn待售
<snugglecat> 接着装按键回去的时候
<snugglecat> 回车键按下就不能起了
<Atrix> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168396.htm
<kk> Atrix,啥网址y FreeBSD 9.0 发布_FreeBSD_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> ....木有用过 BSD..
<LOL_> roylez: 求ofan真实年龄
<roylez_> LOL_: 关我啥事
<snugglecat> 键盘就一藏污纳jiu 的地方
<Atrix> 这个freebsd是正式版吗，为什么freebsd.org上没有公告呢
<snugglecat> 有什么键盘介绍， 可免拆洗的
<LOL_> roylez_: 只是咨询下
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的键盘经常打扫的么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥免拆洗的键盘介绍么
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 有一种橡胶类的键盘，但是按键手感不好。
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... 有 东西覆盖，，只要清洗
<snugglecat> 现在用的普通键盘， 我从来没打扫过， 还有牙签卡在回车键上。
<roylez_> tenzu: 知道怎么把音频从视频文件里面弄出来么？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282849/  这个，我想把音频弄出来，用播放器无线循环播放
<tenzu> roylez_: windows里有小软件, 这事儿我05年干过
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y [静静十分钟]雷鸣之声 - AcFun.tv
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12299197057&prt=1325915548632&prc=1
<snugglecat> 我拆了回车键和 shift 键把牙签弄出来， 顺便打扫了一下。 里面的垃圾都可以起栋楼了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还娘娘啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知道ffmpeg行不行
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还用东西覆盖。 我宁愿里面藏满垃圾也不覆盖东西。 太娘了
<roylez_> tenzu: 我搜索下看
<Patrick_DJ> 用苹果键盘吧。至少容量小，哈哈~~
<roylez_> snugglecat: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 笔记本，，
<snugglecat> :)
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 盖笔记本键盘的更娘
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你用笔记本啊
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 买 笔电 送的，， 不用白不用
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..我只有 笔电，，木有其他的。。
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: ffmpeg 不能做?
<snugglecat> 我想起了谁说用笔记本，不用台机， 说是可以躺在床上躺着玩
<snugglecat> 忽然我就冒出一场景， 如果正在和某人视频聊天。 正躺在床上， 女友这时不识相地忽然穿着睡衣猛的条上床，搂着要求 ooxx， 那是怎么一处境
<freeayu> 很淫荡的想法
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> freeayu, 但不是没有可能啊
<Patrick_DJ> 那要看那个某人是否自觉关掉视频了.
<snugglecat> 睡前想上网和同事或朋友交流一下， 完了就睡觉的。
<freeayu> 这个叫脱衣版2.0版本
<freeayu> version 2
<snugglecat> 忽然就直播了
<freeayu> version1 是陈冠希事件
<snugglecat> freeayu, 貌似还真有这么广告。 笔记本的
<snugglecat> 一男的正在家里和公司进行视频聊天， 忽然一女的就强行将男的按倒进行调情
<snugglecat> 然后就直播出去了
<snugglecat> 和公司进行视频会议
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟求助～想把自己的pc机作为服务器在局域网里能够访问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360122 如题。。 我的系统是ubuntu11.10，机子上已经安装了php+apache+sqlite3，现在只能在自己的机子上通过localhost访问 var/www 下的网页，现在想要让在一个局域网中的其他机子也能访问，我该怎么设置才行啊？  …
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2012/01/07/fung-bros.html 第一个视频
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y Fung Bros 两则：在宿舍打枪、饶舌乐中关于亚洲最雷的11句歌词
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> 政府已经退出了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 推荐部电影
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没在？
<freeayu> 对了，想问下，linux下有没有玩坦克的游戏
<freeayu> 就是小时候那个小霸王学习机上，打坦克
<LOL_> 如果能装模拟器大话
<Patrick_DJ> 装mame的软件吧，那个应该有对应的ROM文件找到。
<LOL_> 又要考试了
<LOL_> +_+*
<LOL_> 讨厌考试
<LOL_> 估计要挂
<LOL_> 明天希望有个好天气
<sdl_init`> freeayu: fceux
<Atrix> 求pcbsd的镜像，速度快的
<ggg> hi all
<kk> ggg, 好  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗨 哦
<soiamso> Atrix: 安装工？
<jiero> linux安装工有么？
<jiero> linux桌面和服务器安装工～
<jiero> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 一个月5块, 不管饭
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<Atrix> soiamso: 哈哈，玩玩而已
<tenzu> jiero: 熟人, 6块
<jiero> tenzu: 送VPS和全球主要网络订阅服务就行。
<tenzu> jiero: 我自己都没个vps
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<jiero> tenzu: 我都没有blog
<tenzu> jiero: 那是你懒得写
<jiero> tenzu: 我都没有 arch linux
<tenzu> jiero: 我现在也没有 LOL
<jiero> tenzu: 现在是？
<tenzu> jiero: mac OS
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。为啥还不出 OS XI呢。。。
<jiero> ten
<jiero> tenzu:  Mac 装 Linux是不是很麻烦？
<pocoyo> jiero: 多蛋疼啊
<tenzu> jiero: 我这集成显卡的, 还有光驱, 应该不麻烦
<jiero> pocoyo: 为啥？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 传递远程图形界面速度很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360127 家里宽带的带宽是2M，是光纤，最高速度可以达到250K/s。和朋友进行QQ视频聊天画面非常连续。 我现在从家里通过ssh连到实验室的电脑上，想把实验室电脑的xwindows窗口(比如gsview, acroread)传到家里的电脑上，为何速度非常慢， …
<jiero> tenzu: 分区似乎绝对麻烦。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 把Linux改得 Mac样式的家伙们应该是在 Mac上用吧。
<jiero> 否则多难看啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 我以前在别的macbook pro上都是用arch默认分区方式, 不麻烦
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。。。我以为mac的和linux的不通用呢。
<tenzu> jiero: 双系统就会很头疼了
 * jiero 没有过 os x。
<soiamso> jiero: 跟现在的ultrabook 一个主板
<jiero> ultrabook和我那么遥远。我都是用落后的电脑。
<pocoyo> tenzu: macbook 上的软件 是不是都要交费？
 * jiero 用落后的手机，用落后的桌面环境
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有不少免费的
<jiero> pocoyo: 反正开源软件不如windows那样方便我知道。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 因为有可以装 x，所以很多人懒得移植，就用x了。。。结果问题很多。
 * jiero 开溜。
 * jiero 觉得世界真奇特。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何保存整个 Vbox虚拟机? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360128 需要导出虚拟机么? 这个操作很麻烦阿 不能像VMWare那样拷贝一个文件夹就行? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jameslord — 2012-01-07 15:28
<\b> snugglecat: 你没睡?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下的鼠标加速度、自然滚动及窗口管理器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360130 呵呵，这个帖子不知道该发在哪里，就发在这里好了 1、鼠标加速度 大家都知道，在win下，鼠标速度是线性的，也就是说是匀速的，这是win一直保持的惯有的特点。在linux下，鼠标的速度是曲线型的，是非匀速的，特点就是 …
<snugglecat>  \b 睡了， 睡到中午12点
<isky2> hi
<kk> isky2, 好  ㍧ 
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔下午好
<snugglecat> 好
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔魔都的？
<snugglecat> 鬼都的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 丰都？？
<cfy> snugglecat: 丰都？
<snugglecat> 猫都
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<Patrick_DJ> Q: githost.cn怎么不能上了?
<cfy> snugglecat: 丫个 广东的。。
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 猫叔欺负别人不会 whois
<cfy> snugglecat: 广东省茂名市 ?
<cfy> snugglecat: 人呢？
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你怎么还在
<cfy> zhan: 猫叔人呢
<snugglecat> 在啊
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔猫呢？
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔，猫送我一只呗
<snugglecat> cfy, 全送光了
<cfy> snugglecat: @_@
<cfy> snugglecat: 再生呗
<namoamitabuddha> 求goldendict词典
<snugglecat> 节育了
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我的是 startdict
<cfy> snugglecat: 这。。。。
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, goldendict 通用
 * cfy 用 有道 的路过。。。
<snugglecat> 不要算
<cfy> 我看到一直猫在墙上走。。。。
<cfy> 那墙貌似还是有玻璃在上面的。。
<Colin-shzsc> 这年头，小区门口做馕的都来玩涨价了……
<Colin-shzsc> 一家子新疆人摆的摊
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 要么
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你不是要字典么
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 要么
<cfy> ....
<tenzu> cfy: 没人理你, 寂寞了?
<snugglecat> 艾算了， 这年头还要求别人要自己的字典
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯
<NBSS> ..
<tenzu> cfy: 被kick一下让大伙儿乐呵乐呵?
<NBSS> Colin-shzsc: 涨多少钱了?
<cfy> tenzu: - -!
<tenzu> cfy: 看, 马上不寂寞了
<cfy> tenzu: 你kick自己吧
<cfy> tenzu: 找腾腾玩。。。
<tenzu> cfy: kick自己没劲
<cfy> tenzu: 不试试怎么知道没劲。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 以前kick过
 * tenzu 打算试试同时踢两个人
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<cfy> tenzu: 怎么kick?
<cfy> tenzu: 你试试把自己kick两次
<tenzu> cfy: 似乎我没帽子了
<cfy> tenzu: 找主席要嘛
<cfy> tenzu: 主席俩帽子。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 不是, 我以前能给自己帽子的
<tenzu> 有人使坏, 哼
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。。。有段时间。。。删了很多op
<tenzu> 那个我知道, 后来茸茸又给了我op
<cfy> 哦。
<roylez_> cfy: 12306，怎么用chromium上？
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnd，什么狗毛的certificate
 * tenzu 尝试同时kick两个人
<cfy> roylez_: 我把用唯物霸气的ie6上的。。。
<cfy`> test
<kk> cfy`, .. ..  ㍨ 
<cfy`> tenzu: ...
<cfy`> tenzu: 后面那行是理由吧。。。
<tenzu> cfy`: 你竟然换nick
<Hoxily> !time
<roylez_> cfy`: 小朋友有前途
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 07 日 星期六 16:39:00
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<cfy> tenzu: 我知道你要kick我。。。
 * tenzu 下次ban掉
<cfy> @_@
<roylez_> cfy: 你骨骼惊奇，救世界就靠你了
<cfy> roylez_: 额。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 装个虚拟机吧。。。
<tenzu> 主席推波助澜
<roylez_> cfy: arch底下完全安不上那cer，狗毛的chrome，老子想不管那warning上个网站都不行
<cfy> roylez_: ...换opera...
<roylez_> cfy: 呕你老母
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnd
<cfy> roylez_: ee也用opera啊
<cfy> roylez_: 多好，跟神混
<roylez_> cfy: 我只不过看中这玩意能够刷火车票
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么刷？
<roylez_> cfy: 神坐火车我就跟他混
<cfy> roylez_: 神，坐车的。。。。
<tenzu> arch下面装个chrome好恶心...
<tenzu> 神坐儿童三轮车
<cfy> 那崽崽坐啥？
<roylez_> cfy: 坐神
<cfy> roylez_: 原来如此
<tenzu> 崽崽媳妇坐哪儿?
<cfy> 崽崽媳妇。。。。。
<cfy> 小考虑，神媳妇坐哪
<cfy> 先考虑，神媳妇坐哪
<tenzu> 神出门不带媳妇
<cfy> 哦。
<roylez_> tenzu: 神俩肩膀，一边一个
<cfy> 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 放弃，继续三国杀
<roylez_> cfy: cc啥时候回家？
<roylez_> cfy: cc？
<zhan> cc？
<cfy> roylez_: 在家吃饭中 :D
<roylez_> cfy: ä½ ......
<cfy> roylez_: afk...
<tenzu> cfy: 你这是刺激主席啊
 * tenzu 支持主席采取进一步行动
<zhan> 小心被 kick
<fivesheep> happyaron: 早啊
<happyaron> fivesheep: 不早了。。。
<wzssyqa> fivesheep: 下午好
<happyaron> fivesheep: 傍晚好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTIyMDgw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 乐乐睡觉醒来 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTIxODgw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y AKB48 × HottoMotto CM Making - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<zkwlx> adam8157, 谢了啊！系统我弄好了，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好 无聊的启用 GT550M 听 音乐。。。
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 3.2.0的我弄好了，真蛋疼
<fivesheep> happyaron: 1点了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..新内核？？
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 恩，rc7的
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 话说 3.2 已经 stable了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..话说，我用的是 3.1.7-1
<namoamitabuddha> join #vimprobable
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 呃...好吧，这也太快了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，， 就今天 release 3.2的
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 我擦。。。这不耍我吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 自己去看
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 看到了，太坑爹了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ ..o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 为什么你这么高兴...../___\
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 邪恶了。。 XD
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈，本来没有更新内核的习惯的，这买了个华为的3G网卡，奶奶的不支持
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ .. 好吧，， 话说 3.2内核听说 支持 IT9135 ..
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 也听说了。。 3.2 会默认 启用 i915 rc6的模式
<namoamitabuddha> 我内核才2.6.39
<namoamitabuddha> debian squeeze
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 恩。。。那是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 。。
<stlifey> stable: 2.6.32.53 2012-01-06 汗，32内核的数字好大
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • php mail函数调用postfix发送邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360139 譬如我有一个网站，用户要来网站注册会员，用户填上了他的邮箱地址，然后服务器就发一封邮件给他去激活会员。问题就是我如何去用php的mail函数调用postfix发邮件给他呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 djl8877 — 2012-01-07 17:08
<jiero> 我发现 gnome-terminal是混蛋程序。。。
<jiero> 不用它而执行fcitx就不会导致firefox崩溃。。。
<Aoy_c> mutt怎么删除重复邮件.今天发现收件箱里的邮箱都重复收了两遍
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 看看vimprobable
<pocoyo> zhan: texdoc flushleft 怎么没有这个文档？
<pocoyo> jiero: 你用的是 arch 吧。
<zhan> pocoyo: flushleft 是宏包？
<Aoy_c> google到了...   T   ~=    ;d   删除成功
<pocoyo> zhan: 我也不知道。
<pocoyo> zhan: 就是宏包也应该找出来的吧。 我看auctex 里面 flushleft 与 enumerate 都算种环境， 可以找到 enumerate 的帮助文档 但是没有 flushleft 是不是没装全？
<zhan> pocoyo: 就是没有文档呗
<pocoyo> zhan: 怎么确定这个文档位于哪个包里 也不知道确定的文档名。
<pocoyo> zhan: 我应该是没装全。
<zhan> pocoyo: 放狗搜
<pocoyo> zhan: 搜了有一会了。 就想在 auctex 下查看一个命令或者宏的简要说明。 C-c ? 可以查看一部分。
<zhan> C-c ? 是 cdlatex 的吧
<pocoyo> zhan: auctex 模式下就是调用 texdoc 吧。
<zhan> 不知道了。啥命令要这么看？ flushleft 就是没 pdf 的文档
<pocoyo> zhan: 估计在哪个文档里面包含着的吧。 比如我在 .tex 里面有个 \flushleft 的命令，不知道的话，想简单查看一下，像man 这样的
<cfy> roylez_: http://science.solidot.org/science/12/01/07/0559234.shtml
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Solidot | 数独最少需17个已知数获证
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTMwMDQw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 星际争霸2：合金弹头 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> pocoyo: 不是。
<pocoyo> jiero: 发什么疯？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我不是用 arch啊。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。你怎么了？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我受伤了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 抱抱
<jiero> snugglecat: 让你的小猫舔舔伤口
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 最新的 星际争霸 是几啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 是没数字的。
<jiero> pocoyo: 怎么了？
<snugglecat> jiero, 不是 星际争霸 2 么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 一边去，， 找 kk
<jiero> snugglecat: 哦，有数字的吗。
<snugglecat> jiero, 不知道， 这是啥意思 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTY4OTkzNzQ4.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 星际争霸2搞笑视频 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> snugglecat: 很多人喜欢用数字标记年代。
<jiero> 或者说排序。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTI5MDMy.html ,,这个貌似穿越的。。存档时间 。。
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y psp模拟器完美运行初音的未来扩展版 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那是什么啊。。。
<tusooa> 吁
<snugglecat> jiero, 不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..木有什么
<jiero> snugglecat: 因为人们不喜欢记全名，简写一个数字更简单。
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦， 那最新版的全名是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 最新版是 人类的末日
<jiero> snugglecat: raspberry pi 的10号机已经卖到1900欧元还是英镑了。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: vimprobable?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 3D 的是吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 6D
<jiero> snugglecat: 5d的。
<snugglecat> .....
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看一下 uzbl
<jiero> snugglecat: 来玩 hedgewars
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: uzbl 用不来
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 以前用过
<snugglecat> 啥 hedgewars
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 你还要字典的么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 主要是我懒得配置
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 你字典的来源
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 不要和stardict有关的
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 等等
<snugglecat> 那我的是 stardict 的。 glodendict 通用
<snugglecat> 那算了
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 如果是Huzheng的词典就算了。
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似只知道一个 wordnet 是没有版权问题的，很简单的英英解释
<\b> namoamitabuddha: +1
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 迁移的话还需要考虑 adblock autoproxy 和反色插件
<snugglecat> 啥huzheng
<Colin-shzsc> stardict 有做 wordnet 的词典
<snugglecat> 好几个
<snugglecat> 有计算机的
<Colin-shzsc> 不对，是 goldendict 有一个
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不迁移，是二手使用。有些时候fx不方便
<snugglecat> 凡英汉汉英的都齐
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: Huzheng 就是 stardict 的作者
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 普通的字典就行，例如郎文，牛津
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 什么时候不方便
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitabuddha: 这种字典如果没有版权问题的话就肯定不会是免费的
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: o
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 抱歉
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitabuddha: wordnet 因为本身是普林斯顿大学的开放项目所以没有版权问题
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: wordnet?
<Colin-shzsc> http://wordnet.princeton.edu/
<kk> Colin-shzsc,啥网址y About WordNet - WordNet - About WordNet
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 是online的？
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 哦，他字典文件仅仅支持自己的软件？
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitabuddha: 好像看到过 goldendict 有做过一个
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: thanks, 非常好
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 看到一个snapshot http://goldendict.org/screenshots.php?show=wordnet
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y GoldenDict | Screenshots
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitabuddha: 正想说这个，下面有链接
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 我看见了，不清楚他的这个链接是如何搞的？是在官方网站就有还是经过某个程序转化的
<namoamitabuddha> Colin-shzsc: 我在debian源里面找到一个包http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/goldendict-wordnet
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package goldendict-wordnet in squeeze
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 话说，我有 下载了一小部分 星际翻译的 部分词典
<CyrusYzGTt> 大概有 2G
<namoamitabuddha> 不要stardict
<gebjgd> 很早以前就下载了所有我需要的词典的路过
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 我的字典 glodendict 可以用的
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: namoamitabuddha 兄担心的应该是版权问题
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 对不起， 那你不要了， 一定涉及版权
<\b> gebjgd: 汉英向来都是先人肉汉德，然后查德英...
<cfy> .....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你真麻烦。。。。
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 中北大学的有木有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360141 兄弟们跟贴啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zpit7360 — 2012-01-07 17:39
<CyrusYzGTt> 有些貌似，，版权是制作，， 例如 康熙字典 四库全书 属于 人类全体的
<Colin-shzsc> 没有版权问题的比较规范的字典我只知道这个 wordnet，用的是 BSD 协议
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://www.360buy.com/products/652-828-838-4322-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-1-1.html
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 那些书也是写上原作者名字的
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 卡西欧电子词典 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】
<jiero> 什么时候发起翻译 Wordnet到中文的项目。。。
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: stardict 字典收录了一些个人整理的字典，根本没提原作者半句话
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 哼哼，， 但是 有些是 全家死了，，有些是 祖上公开的，， 善本
<gebjgd> \b: 我有汉英
<gebjgd> \b: 连康熙字典都有
<\b> gebjgd: 汉英没用………
<\b> gebjgd: stardict那本康熙字典是玩具...
<gebjgd> \b: 很早以前下的了
<\b> gebjgd: 我也早就下了...
<\b> gebjgd: 也许比你早...
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 不好意思。 那些字典可能会有版权问题
<snugglecat> qt 4.8 出来了么
<gebjgd> \b: 哪年?
<namoamitabuddha> 看来要临时从testing去搞软件
<jiero> qt 5还没出呢。
<\b> gebjgd: 你哪年学的德语?
<gebjgd> \b: 2004å¹´
<snugglecat> 怎么我的在线更新没有 4.8， 官网也没有 qt 4.8 下载， arch 怎么就有 4.8 啊
<snugglecat> arch 偷步么
<Colin-shzsc> WordNet是由普林斯顿大学认识科学实验室在心理学教授乔治·A·米勒的指导下建立和维护的。开发工作从1985年开始，从此以后该项目接受了超过300万美元的资助（主要来源于对机器翻译有兴趣的政府机构）。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 买台ipad.再装个软件
<Colin-shzsc> 看看人家的政府机构……
<\b> gebjgd: 我 06 年下的 duden...
<\b> gebjgd: 也是那时候开始学德语的
<snugglecat> qt 的官网还是 qt 4.74 啊
<snugglecat> arch 怎么来的 qt4.8
<namoamitabuddha> 如何从debian testing搞新软件？
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 编译？
<gebjgd> \b: 我记得当时stardict刚火.我玩命的下载词典
<gebjgd> \b: 赚到了
<cfy> gebjgd: 然后我觉得没用。。都删除了。。。。
<zhan> 下个字典都玩命。。。
<gebjgd> cfy: 我硬盘多.电脑多.从来不删除
<gebjgd> zhan: 因为需要啊
<snugglecat> qt 4.8 还是 lab 啊
<\b> gebjgd: 后来又补充过一部分。我的 latinum - deutsch 是后来补上的。
<snugglecat> arch 那么前卫啊
<gebjgd> \b: 我都放到手机里了
<\b> gebjgd: 那个是一德国人自己整理的词典，居然只有一个 made by huzheng
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 从testing去apt-get source, 然后在stable下dpkg-buildpackage, 可行么？
<gebjgd> \b: å¾·å¾·?
<gebjgd> \b: 发来看看
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 可行。 内核这么编着最方便。
<\b> gebjgd: 我 08 年买了 nokia 之后也放手机里了
<gebjgd> \b: 光盘吧
<snugglecat> 哦，我看漏了
<gebjgd> \b: 直接寄光盘.我出邮费
<\b> gebjgd: 正好一学德语的人做了一个读　stardict 词典的手机软偖
<\b> 软件
<\b> gebjgd: 于是不用自己写了--
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 依赖关系需要修改是把
<\b> gebjgd: 网络不行。
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， qt4.8只有源码下载  啊
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 因为debian-backports里面东西太少
<snugglecat> 坑奶奶啊
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 不需要吧。。。
<gebjgd> \b: 寄光盘
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 在用debian?
<gebjgd> \b: 我掏邮费
<\b> gebjgd: 德语词典只用 duden 和 ldaf
<\b> gebjgd: 那个汉德词典错误一大堆
<gebjgd> \b: 靠
<\b> gebjgd: 几乎 10 个词里就有一个词的词性错的
<snugglecat> 昨晚谁说 linux 不折腾的
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> 现在又得折腾编译 qt4.8
<stlifey> 折腾一次就不折腾了
<stlifey> 挂后台自己编译呗
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我怎么从来不折腾
<snugglecat> 装个 goldendict 还得提示缺少 qt4.8
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 扯,我装goldendict怎么没事
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 你是神
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 你啥时侯装的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: qt 4.8.0-2
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 早就装好了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你的源有问题吧
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 换源
<stlifey> qt为什么要自己编译。。
<snugglecat> 没有
<stlifey> 163源里面就有
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不可能.这里用arch的多
<gebjgd> 了
<snugglecat> stlifey, 我不信任 arch 的 qt源
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 怎么就你的有问题.说明你人品有问题
<\b> snugglecat: arch 的　qt 帯文档吗?
<stlifey> 呃，arch的qt确实把所有东西都扔在一个包里面
<snugglecat> stlifey, 我换 arch 就是因为 官方源的 qt4 编译我的程序出现问题， 换 qt 官方的编译就好
<snugglecat> stlifey, 所以我不信任 arch 源里的 qt
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 自己编译吧
<snugglecat> 我不就是说又得编译么
<stlifey> 我电脑没qt的软件
<snugglecat> arch 官方的 qt， 对于编译好的程序， 运行没问题， 要用它的qt编译就运行错误
<snugglecat> 不知道现在好了没有
<stlifey> 原来有个smplayer，后来直接用cli
<snugglecat> 应该现在没问题了， 但我还是不信任他
<gebjgd> stlifey: gmplayer就行了
<namoamitabuddha> wordnet是En-En的
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 加個 testing 源，直接裝吧
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 要升级太多
<snugglecat> 现在我电脑保持俩套 qt。 一个在 qt 官网下的， 一套 arch 装的
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: apt 配置下 default-release 為 stale, 要 testing 里的，安裝時加個 -t testing
<snugglecat> 艾， 干嘛 qt 官方不给在线升级， 必须源码编译啊
<Kandu> 不過 debian 手冊裡是推薦裝好新軟體後就刪掉 testing 源的
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 是apt-pining?
<Atrix> 刚安装了freebsd9.0，要开始freebsd之旅喽
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 手册里面有？ 我只看见说， 在testing里面加一个unstable, 然后装好删除unstable
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: apt-pining?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有人加入你 freebsd 帮了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 你说的是修改/etc/apt/preference.d?
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<Kandu> apt.conf.d 裡面
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 改哪个文件
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 我睡着了
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 隨便哪個，或者自己新建個
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 手册 2.7.2. Packages from mixed source of archives 里面写的是 testing 临时 unstable
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 怎么写？
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: man
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: APT::Default-Release "stable";
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你 freebsd 帮有新人了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 是不是只要加这个?
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 这个怎么解决
<snugglecat> 错误：无法准备事务处理 (无法满足依赖关系)
<snugglecat> :: portaudio-pulse: 要求 jack-audio-connection-kit
<gebjgd> 装jack-audio-connection-kit
<\b> 这年头，连　rosegarden 都用不到 jack　了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 解决不了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: pidgin的依赖关系太多
<gebjgd> \b: 我申请了netzclub了
<gebjgd> \b: 卡都收到了
<\b> gebjgd: 然后呢
<\b> gebjgd: 多久?
<gebjgd> \b: 这个便宜
<\b> gebjgd: 那我也去搞个
<gebjgd> \b: 不到4天吧
<\b> gebjgd: 现在用 o2prepaid,  打电话、sms 0,19
<gebjgd> \b: o2上网贵
<\b> gebjgd: 但客服方便　
<\b> gebjgd: 许多由于误操作扣掉的金額都能向客服要回来
<gebjgd> \b: 我不掏钱.就用那个免费的
<\b> ...
<yunfan> tnnd
 * gebjgd 淫荡的笑
<yunfan> 上次用nvflash刷错了设备 把我的显卡给刷坏了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问如何设置一个文件夹(myfolder)的权限，让其它人可以添加/删除该文件夹(myfolder)里的文件，但是该其它用户不能删除该文件夹(myfolder)?
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 對於這種，沒有方便的解決辦法
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • amule ed2k协议远程关联（Remote handling of ed2k links ） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360145 amule后台下载，开启amule remoto gui远程管理 linux 脚本内容 Code: /path/to/amulecmd -h $server -P $pw -c "Add %u" /path/to/amulecmd 指 amulecmd路径 server 远程机ip，如192.168.1.103 pw 密码 windows 创建ed2k_remote.bat，ed2k_remote.reg ed2k_remote.bat Code: …
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 他依赖新的gcc, 下载源代码编译是否可行？
<tenzu> hi
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<kk> tenzu, 好  ㍪ 
<LOL_> hi
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 刚才apt-get -t testing source pidgin, 被阻止了
<Kandu> 東西依賴多點的，版本跨度大的，混用不現實
<mengfei> 我源里有就用源里的，编译很麻烦啊
<roylez_> cfy: 家里饭好吃不？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/god-cards-god-price-adivon-adi-wang-autumn-and-winter-sunflowers-female-cloth-49-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 什么值得买 » 神牌神价：adivon 阿迪王 秋冬新品太阳花女圣衣 49元包邮
<gebjgd> mengfei: 孟非所言极是
<Atrix> 现在用freebsd的服务器还多吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Atrix§ 问 nvidia
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚吃完饭
<gebjgd> Atrix: 很少
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃了没
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我也吃完了，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃的啥
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 鸡腿尸体 米粒尸体 白菜尸体 地沟油
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈妈给你做的？
<Kandu> yunfan: tx 都去未名池塘滑冰了 http://imtx.me/archives/1681.html 你有沒有玩玩
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 自己去 买的
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y 北大滑冰记 | I'm TualatriX
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃的真好
<yunfan> Kandu: 在家看书的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有鸡腿
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 。。 15 软妹币，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有点贵
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 所以说，吃的不开心
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺这八元能要只小鸡
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTUwMTUy.html 。。 默哀
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 世界首批“嵌合体”猴问世 120107 都市晚高峰 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我在一线城市。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在想待会是不是买只鸡吃
<LOL_> cy
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 去吧。 最好是 瘟鸡
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 广州？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 我不是 说过了么。。 广府 呗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天看见一个外国妹妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 去吧，，将其 XXOO
<snugglecat> 弱弱地问一句， c++ 有没有子函数的
<Atrix> gebjgd: 准备完freebsd呢，听你一说有点丧气了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 长得很漂亮。二十左右，很瘦。
<snugglecat> 像 void fun () { void subfun (); ... } 酱紫
<gebjgd> Atrix: 用呗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 没有
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<stlifey> Atrix:好名字。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 走到我身旁时。听到一句of course
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 抱歉，没看清楚，我说的是C
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .
<roylez_> stlifey: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282606/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Last Friday Night，妹子你high过头了 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> LOL_: 来欧美.外国妹子多了.漂亮的也多
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 啊米头发
<gebjgd> LOL_: 保证让青春期的你笔挺笔挺的
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, c++ 应该也没有吧
<yunfan> Kandu: 虎胆龙威4里头那个大卡车挺不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTU1Mjg0.html 围观
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 保时捷？保尸捷？中国人维权到底！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<LOL_> gebjgd: 没钱
<LOL_> gebjgd: 对于你这样有老婆的。只能看。不能玩。是不是一种煎熬
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不是.我老婆这种类型我很喜欢
<LOL_> gebjgd: 不会有审美疲劳？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 不会.
<LOL_> gebjgd: 结婚几年啊
<gebjgd> LOL_: 同居3年了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 结婚1年了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 认识7年了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQwNTUzOTQ0.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 保加利亚美艳女神 ANDREA 【Ne ti go kazvam】 mv - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<LOL_> gebjgd: 七年之痒
<gebjgd> LOL_: 我们天天痒
<LOL_> gebjgd: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> O O
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我靠,这样就美艳女神了.你真是没见过女人
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ..哦哦
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你木有看到 保加利亚 么
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你怎么跑出去的？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 祖国人民不要我
<LOL_> gebjgd: 求经验。
<gebjgd> LOL_: 出国留学
<gebjgd> LOL_: 毕业找工作.就留下了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 啥学校
<gebjgd> LOL_: fh gelsenkirchen
<LOL_> gebjgd: 羡慕
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你也出国啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥时咱也能去腐朽的资本主意社会堕落一番
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..吾木有机会了，， 生命准备结束
<LOL_> gebjgd: 没钱咋出国
<gebjgd> LOL_: 有10w就够了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是还有五年时间吗？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 之后自己打工
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 我要 加速死亡
<LOL_> gebjgd: 啥也不会。去了还不迁送回来
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那祝你早日死亡
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，，也祝你 早日 安息
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺既然来到了这个世界。就没打算回去
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你多大了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 上学啊
<gebjgd> LOL_: 28
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 纳税 和死亡 谁也逃不了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 读书拿文凭
<gebjgd> LOL_: 天朝的文凭不被认可
<gebjgd> LOL_: 我的同学很多都在国外
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你在国内上的哪个学校
<gebjgd> LOL_: 北京工业大学
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺要当一个规则的破坏者
<LOL_> gebjgd: 哦
<LOL_> gebjgd: 德国生活是不是很糜烂？是不是很容易和妹子痒痒？
<gebjgd> LOL_: 糜烂的人到哪儿都糜烂
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你来了可以继续糜烂
<draketang> 德国人很糜烂
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 破坏已建立的规则
<gebjgd> draketang: 你烂过?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .去吧，，开始 无视你
<draketang> 没，感觉的出来，隔壁的妹子叫床特夸张
<foob> 不行了,越看越头晕
<LOL_> gebjgd: 糜烂需要资本呀。俺没钱没文化没长相
<gebjgd> LOL_: 大学文凭都没有
<gebjgd> LOL_: ?
<gebjgd> draketang: 哈哈.我还真从来没听到过
<gebjgd> draketang: 你太性欲了
<foob> LOL_: 以你的口才是不需要钱,文化,和长相的,嘿嘿
<LOL_> gebjgd: 刚大一
<draketang> 不是，都不象叫床，我差点报警
<gebjgd> LOL_: 哦.慢慢熬.啥学校.开始看红宝书了么
<draketang> 估计整楼都可以听到吧，他们无所谓
<gebjgd> draketang: 你应该过去继续让她发出那种声音
<LOL_> gebjgd: 红宝书是啥
<draketang> LOL_ 考研政治宝典
<gebjgd> draketang: 那才能体现我天朝男人的能力
<gebjgd> draketang: GRE
<gebjgd> draketang: 词汇
<gebjgd> LOL_: GRE 词汇
<draketang> gebjgd: 这样阿，我看他们考研书都叫红宝书
<gebjgd> LOL_: 红宝书都不知道.你已经落后了
<gebjgd> draketang: 傻子才考研
<gebjgd> draketang: 这年头谁不出国啊
<LOL_> gebjgd: 哦，俺小白一个
<gebjgd> LOL_: 看来你们学校不崇尚出国
<gebjgd> LOL_: 都向往北上广吧?
<LOL_> gebjgd: 俺很差劲的。
<gebjgd> LOL_: 清华的?
<gebjgd> LOL_: 还是北大的?
<draketang> 能考的上正规大学的，出国不难
<lolicon> ~.~
<lolicon> =。=
<LOL_> gebjgd: 没那么好
<gebjgd> draketang: 没错
<lolicon> T.T
<gebjgd> lolicon: 那是啥学校?
<draketang> 就是要稍微要有点经济基础
<gebjgd> LOL_: 那是什么学校
<draketang> 来吧，我们还有同学玩过3p
<draketang> 这里糜烂的生活适合你 LOL_
<LOL_> gebjgd: 不出名的学校。
<gebjgd> draketang: 真的假的? 和德国人搞?
<gebjgd> LOL_: 说出来就有名了
<LOL_> draketang: 你也在德国
<draketang> gebjgd: 没 一个韩国裔的
<draketang> LOL_ 回来了 交流的玩一年
<LOL_> gebjgd: 俺是很差劲的学生。没考过第一。一直是倒数。你明白了吗
<\b> LOL_: 倒数第一也是第一...
<lolicon> 倒数的话
<LOL_> \b: 俺是最差劲的。
<lolicon> 毕不了业吧。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 奶奶的， 你们美国尽快改革开放
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我们中国人敦促你们美国改革开放
<lolicon> 交流生好坑的。。。回来还要把政治必修学分补上。。。
<\b> LOL_: 我以前政治课也是最差的……整个高中没及格过几次。。幸好高考不用考
<gebjgd> draketang: 棒子以为他们能满足欧洲女人的pussy
<gebjgd> draketang: XD
<gebjgd> 我大一就挂毛概
<gebjgd> 大三后来才去补考
<LOL_> \b: 在这的人估计没比我更差的了
<gebjgd> 国内净教没用的东西
<lolicon> 中国大学最脑残的一点就是政治是必修。。。不论专业。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你这 闭关锁国 的美国， 赶快改革开放
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不让让猫打开你的 国门
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不然让猫打开你的 国门
<lolicon> 还不如换成实分析。。
<LOL_> \b: 俺是最笨的那种，
<snugglecat> lolicon, 你跟美国说， 政治就应该是必修的
<gebjgd> 还真是
<gebjgd> 欧美学校都不需要政治的
<lolicon> snugglecat: 我说的政治，是中国特色OOXX政治。。。
<snugglecat> lolicon, 应该灌输给美国
<knownbad> 我还在睡
<lolicon> snugglecat: 不是那些历史性质的课
<namoamitabuddha> 有人用openfetion么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 怎么了?
<snugglecat> lolicon, 我们要解放美国的百万穷困的人民
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不能用
<snugglecat> lolicon, 至少得解放我们的同胞 knownbad
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: aur里的吧
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我deb
<LOL_> 很讨厌现在的生活。但有没有能力去改变什么。讨厌上学。讨厌那些脑残的课本
<snugglecat> knownbad, 祖国欢迎你。 回来祖国的怀抱吧。 别再呆在闭关锁国的美国了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那我不知道.去和deb的包维护者联系
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国就没改革开放
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 可以上hybrid
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 主要是backports里面的包有问题
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 反正我能用
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我在testing里面没问题
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 现在stable
<\b> lolicon: 昨天那个 rip 是因为　gcc 有用 rip 寻址的癖好。　用不起 64 的路过。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不知道debian
<LOL_> 为啥俺的人生就是这样的呢
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你继续问别人吧
<lolicon> \b: 我把那个(rip)去掉，结果完全一样哦。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • nautilus的一个bug http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360149 今天用nautilus把mp3往audacious里面放的时候，突然变得好卡，于是杀进程 发现系统管理器里面一个叫wrestool的东西居然占了几个G…… 再一查，原来是因为我那个文件夹里面有个很大的exe…… https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour ... bug/659617 此外，在刚才的 …
<lolicon> \b: 怎么会用不起啊，你现在随便买个机都64位啊
<cfy> roylez_: 好吃啊。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 我还没吃
<\b> lolicon: 虽然 cpu 能上64 位内存不够
<\b> lolicon: rip 去掉大概就是立即寻址了
<lolicon> \b: 内存不就几百块么。。
<\b> lolicon: at&t 的语法就是怪
<\b> lolicon: 主版只支持到 2GB
<lolicon> \b: ....
<snugglecat> knownbad 昨晚干得太过火了
<LOL_> \b: 啥语法
<knownbad> 我没干你哦
<lolicon> \b: 而且用gdb同不用gdb，堆栈地址不同。。。不知道那些人怎么知道堆栈地址的
<lolicon> \b: 我现在溢出实验只在gdb里实现了
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 因为你习惯intel吧
<lolicon> \b: 系统的保护好多，堆栈空间随机化，noexec堆栈 ……
<\b> lolicon: 堆栈地址可以通过改变 section 的位置移动的...
<snugglecat> 【30】如果你自认命途多舛，就去翻翻历史书吧。 ——比尔.马赫
<\b> lolicon: 但系统保护有点麻烦
<\b> lolicon: 而且 c++ 的 rtl 也有保护..
<snugglecat> knownbad, 睡吧
<lolicon> \b: 就是说，我现在想溢出攻击的话，通常怎么设置那个rip
<\b> lolicon: noexec 堆栈也可以在用户态改掉的
<lolicon> 我怎么知道shellcode的入口点在哪
<lolicon> \b: 先假设没有那堆保护啦
<\b> lolicon: 不晓得 linux 里怎样做。调用函数的话，大概先须要到 elf 头里找到对应函数的 symbol
<\b> lolicon: 除果你能确定 libc 映射之类的绝对地址..
<lolicon> \b: 不是，我的shellcode直接注入到堆栈。。。就是 [shellcode] [padding] [shellcode addr] 这样。。。我想用最后那个地址覆盖掉 saved rip 然后指向前面的 shellcode
<\b> lolicon: 嗯我明白
<\b> lolicon: 你不是说堆栈不能执行吗..
<lolicon> \b: 假设能执行
<lolicon> \b: 假设没有堆栈随机化
<\b> lolicon:　我去烧个饭，回来在我的 32 写一个。还没在 linux 玩过这个
<lolicon> 我发现程序在 gdb 里同独立执行，堆栈位置竟然不一样
<tenzu> hi
<lolicon> 就是在gdb里成功注入的代码，在外面不行
<tenzu> testing
<kk> tenzu, 好  ㍫ 
<namoamitabuddha> aron不来了?
<tenzu> namoamitabuddha: 他最近没怎么来irc
<namoamitabuddha> tenzu: bpo里面的fetion没更新，不清楚debian下如何编译
<tenzu> testing
<kk> tenzu, .. ..  ㍫ 
<tenzu> namoamitabuddha: gtalk里找他
<namoamitabuddha> testing要更新太多东西，如libc
<namoamitabuddha> tenzu: 求地址
<tenzu> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu-cn的邮件列表里找不到他?
<namoamitabuddha> tenzu: 没订阅
<namoamitabuddha> tenzu: 看见了
<RavenChan> lolicon: 你的系统没有堆栈地址随机化么？
<namoamitabuddha> tenzu: 他目前在线么
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: acmer?
<lolicon> RavenChan: 可以关的嘛。。
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha: y u ask?
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: what?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 直接用hybrid完事
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ?
<RavenChan> namoamitabuddha: 为啥这么问？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 去看openfetion主页
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 停止开发...... 我看见1月刚有更新
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 所以用hybrid
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 睁大眼睛好好看看
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那个apt更用不上了，要自己编译
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 自己上hybrid
<tenzu> fetion有网页版
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 看来要学习制作deb
<tenzu> 能用irssi, 真好
<CyrusYzGTt> 眼前这个所谓的”被封印的魔”绝对是以前自己的某个祖师爷爷因为判断错误而抓错的小妖怪，充其量也就能偷偷鸡啊丢丢石灰包啊欺负下小朋友之类的。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 直接自己编译
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我从 泄漏的密码 资料 找到我 失散多年 的 小说 帐号 ，，， 感谢 骇客
<angelife> Çë½ÌÏÖÔÚÂÛ̳ÓõĳÌÐò°æ±¾ÊǶàÉÙ°¡
<kk> angelife say: 请教现在论坛用的程序版本是多少啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * angelife 请教现在论坛用的后台程序的版本是多少呢
<angelife> phpbb的
 * bob5678 用empathy还能加入什么频道？
<bob5678> 除了ubuntu-cn
<angelife> bob5678: 中文的不多了
<stlifey> #arch-cn呗
<flh> hi
<gebjgd> flh: ho
<kk> flh, 好  ㍬ 
 * foob bubble.......
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 看来dpkg-buildpackage不错
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问两个gnome的applet http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360161 原来安装了两个applet在panel上， 一个是可以得到窗口的title，一个 是窗口的最大化最小化和关闭的按钮。 现在说什么也想不起来这两个叫什么 名字了，请问大家用过么？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxuyec — 2012-01-07 20:27
<cfy> roylez_: patpat
<flh> q
<tenzu> yo
<cfy> f
<tenzu> what?
<gebjgd> uck
<flh_> 刚才没有输入法
<tenzu> damn
<cfy> gebjgd: bingo
<flh_> 上面有两个我啊？
<tenzu> flh_: 踢掉一个
<flh_> tenzu: 好的，
<flh_> 登录和退出造成的
<cfy> flh_: ghost一下
<flh_> cfy: 什么ghost一下，不懂。。
<cfy> flh_: ghost一下。可以不用kick...
<cfy> flh_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<flh__> 刚才重启系统了，不知如何
<flh__> 只是名字后面多了两个尾巴
<tenzu> flh__: 尾巴越来越长了
<widon> 内核里面加一个回车，使用cscope更新居然需要1分钟以上。。。。
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 拿了 testing 的 src 包編譯安裝了麼
<flh__> tenzu: 是的
<flh__> 机器配置好一点，装什么软件和系统就是快
<Kandu> yunfan: 虎膽龍威是啥
<gebjgd> flh: 屁.机器配置好,装win7也慢
<flh> 才恢复正常
<flh> gebjgd: 我只是虚拟他们，不装它
<flh> gebjgd: 升了内存，就用serverR2了
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 发现还是不行，虽然安装好了，启动有问题
<cfy> Kandu: 胡但龙威 不是成龙的电影么？
<cfy> Kandu: 印象中
<cfy> Kandu: 没有成龙
<cfy>  Kandu: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/終極警探
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox9 清除历史记录的插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360162 firefox9里不知道在哪设置清除历史记录，所以找了个插件。 PlacesCleaner， 很好。默认的设置就是我想要的设置，不用修改了。呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng — 2012-01-07 20:43
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，看樣子你也沒看過
<tusooa> echo *
<cfy> Kandu: 这种电影多了。。。谁总记得名字啊 ：D
<cfy> Kandu: 只要不要把 星际迷航 这种搞错就好咯
<zhan> cfy: die hard
<cfy> zhan: 你又干嘛。。
<Kandu> cfy: apt-file list kadu-themes | grep fuck
<cfy> Kandu: cannot find command
<zhan> cfy: 电影的英文名字啊
<cfy> Kandu: 咋又 debian了？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<cfy> zhan: 我看看
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦日本的ET游戏站也会被GFW http://omaturinoob.web.fc2.com/index.html
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y OMATSURI SERVER Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory
<cfy> zhan: 就是胡但龙为么。。。
<zhan> 是啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 用mocp不？
<iGoogle> 现在不用了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用cmus
<cfy> iGoogle: ...，用啥？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cmus?我看看
<wuqingtianya> 大家好，请教下，怎么在通道中加入随机数 | sed 's/^/1.rmvb_/g' |  中的1.rmvb 1设为随机数
<iGoogle> rhythmbox
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不错 ：D
<cfy> iGoogle: i bs you !!!
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: vim-like
<iGoogle> bs 所有的低档生物。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<zhan> bs ee
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 有机器，用啥破界面。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不想多开窗口啊
<tenzu> 神怎么不用mocp?
<iGoogle> 开web，听豆瓣嘛
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 本来我还想用的。。。听你一说。。。
<iGoogle> 乱听频道就是
<Kandu> cfy: deepin
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 难道emacs就不能放音乐么。。。果断搜索emacs mode...
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。你老妈用啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我用
<zhan> 阿姨也听豆瓣啊
<gebjgd> cfy: lastfm
<cfy> Kandu: ......
<cfy> gebjgd: 我就像听听本地歌曲
<zhan> emms 啊
<iGoogle> 背景音乐而已。随便听嘛
<tusooa> cfy: emms
<gebjgd> cfy: audacious
<cfy> zhan: tusooa: 我试试
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: emacs自身就能听的吧？
<zhan> cfy: 。。。 你没有用过啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: how?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那些插件
<cfy> zhan: 没，一直跟着 ee 用 mocp
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你问 MaskRay
<cfy> zhan: 谁知道死ee不用了
<Kandu> cfy: 最近品味有點下降了..
<cfy> zhan: 和fvwm一样。。。
<zhan> cfy: 然后 ee 叛变了
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> zhan: yeah
<cfy> iGoogle: 你啥时候不用opera了，告诉我，咱也换
<iGoogle> op也可以听豆瓣。 lol
<tusooa> cfy: 吾一直在用emacs fvwm fx
<zhan> cfy: 突然阿姨跑去用 windows 了
<Kandu> cfy: 按現在這個速度降下去，再過幾十年，我的品味就比 ee 還低了
<cfy> tusooa: 我sawfish :D
<cfy> zhan: 无所谓，咱本来就是gentoo和ubuntu没啥关系的
<cfy> zhan: 我开虚拟机用
<tusooa> cfy: 去跟liutos了？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<cfy> tusooa: 啥？
<iGoogle> 有品味的，开mpd，也web听
<cfy> 貌似起不来。。
<tenzu> 打倒opera
<cfy> 重启试试。。
<gebjgd> sawfish那么丑的wm都用
<gebjgd> sawfish那么丑的wm都用
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> cfy: mpd 挺好的，问ravenchan
 * tenzu 打倒opera
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<gebjgd> 果然有爱孙猴的就有爱八戒的
<cfy> gebjgd: sawfish哪里有ui.....
<cfy> gebjgd: 贴你的ui..
<gebjgd> cfy: wm啊
<gebjgd> cfy: 我几年不变的openbox tint2 wbar
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> testing
<kk> tenzu, 好  ㍭ 
<cfy> gebjgd: 可以设置的嘛，ui
<MaskRay> cfy: sawfish? 好啊，lisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是emms好咯。不过还不会shuffle...
<cfy> MaskRay: 是哦 :D
<gebjgd> cfy: 贴来看看.让我看看你的
<tusooa> gebjgd: 有啥好贴的。吾这里，连个边框都没。就跟没wm一样。顶多贴个桌面
<tenzu> kk: 一点都不好
<gebjgd> tusooa: 是cfy先让帖的
<cfy> adam8157_away: ...你把贴图网站高没了？
<tusooa> cfy: 额，吾都是一首循环的
<cfy> gebjgd: 先告诉我个网站。。。。
<cfy> adam8157_away: topic里。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 贴图
<gebjgd> cfy: imagebin.org
<cfy> 哦。paste ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<kk> tenzu, 为什么不呢？  ㍭ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 乖
<adam8157> cfy: 改吧 别太长 别太乱
<cfy> adam8157: 啊？哦。等下
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> test
<kk> tenzu, 好  ㍭ 
<adam8157> tenzu: hi
<cfy> MaskRay: mpd咋好用了，我觉得emms很不错啊
<MaskRay> cfy: server-client 模式的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你怎么戴上帽子了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 因为我要设置下topic
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 原来你一直有op
<MaskRay> cfy: server-client挺好的，方便多机互动（如果有这个条件）
* cfy changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image : http://imagebin.org
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 这个频道每个人都有op
<MaskRay> cfy: 其他进程可以向server发信号来控制其行为
<cfy> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/192295
<adam8157> cfy: 多了个空格
<tenzu> adam8157_away: ping again
<adam8157> tenzu: pong
<adam8157_away> tenzu: pong
* cfy changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<adam8157> cfy: 乖
<cfy> gebjgd: 你的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。好，我换，mpc还是自带的。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> adam8157:
<tenzu> adam8157: 哭死了, irssi搞定了notification, 不过不能自动加载scripts
<MaskRay> cfy: media-sound/mpc，不是 dev-libs/mpc
<adam8157> tenzu: 咋会 扔到autoload不久完了
<cfy> MaskRay: 自带啊
<cfy> MaskRay: Mpc is major mode providing an interface to the MPD music player daemon, which aims to look and behave a bit like Rhythmbox, bundled with Gnu Emacs 23.2 and later. To start using it, follow the instructions at [1] to install mpd and run M-x mpc.
<gebjgd> cfy: 好怪异的口味.还用xfce4-panel
 * adam8157 一直mpc
<tenzu> adam8157: 不是autostart么
<cfy> gebjgd: 否则用啥panel?
<adam8157> tenzu: checking
<roylez_> tenzu: 是autorun
<gebjgd> cfy: tint2
<cfy> gebjgd: panel随便的，我有 jump-or-exec
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: fbpanel
<adam8157> tenzu: autorun
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: autorun，符号链接进去
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧，能用就行。不在乎panel
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你xfce4-panel能做logout?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: && shutdown?
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我直接shutdown -h now
<MaskRay> cfy: trayer
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: panel就是panel...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......................................
<cfy> MaskRay: 这啥？
<gebjgd> cfy: 好粗犷的方式
<cfy> roylez_: 主席？
<cfy> gebjgd: 你的呢
<MaskRay> cfy: haltè®·
 * tenzu ping
<roylez_> cfy: 明天就是下周了。别忘了
<gebjgd> cfy: http://imagebin.org/192297
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊/
<tenzu> hi
<tenzu> testing
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: what?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: trayer
<kk> tenzu, 好  ㍭ 
<tenzu> roylez_: adam8157_away pingpingping
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<adam8157> tenzu: .
<cfy> roylez_: 那我明天不来了。。。考试周。。下周。。
<cfy> gebjgd: 不错不错
<tenzu> mmd, 我之前竟然写成了autostart
<roylez_> cfy: 你不是在家么？
<cfy> roylez_: 再回去
<roylez_> cfy: ..........
<gebjgd> cfy: 所以我觉得你审美方面...
<cfy> gebjgd: 没开窗口啊
<samhu> my input method in not working under this app???
<iGoogle> emacs的，本来就不需要审美了。
<samhu> is not working
<cfy> gebjgd: 大牛都是不要pp的ui的
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你干嘛
<MaskRay> roylez_: iso 8601 week dates, Monday开始
<cfy> gebjgd: 为了模仿,我也不追求咯
<samhu> can any help me so that I can type chinese???
<cfy> iGoogle: 又找到一个 用opera的。。。
<roylez_> MaskRay: 我踢cc的日历从周日开始
<tenzu> iGoogle: 没啥, 我要打倒opera
<cfy> 还双wifi?
<iGoogle> op是高端人士用的。
<gebjgd> cfy: 开了.最小化了
<gebjgd> cfy: 没见过大牛
<cfy> iGoogle: 这不好啊。看下那窗口部分的ui嘛
<cfy> gebjgd: 你不就是么。。。
<samhu>  guys ???
<samhu> who can help me out ?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哪种算高端?
<MaskRay> roylez_: ?
<gebjgd> cfy: 不是.
<gebjgd> cfy: 我混饭的
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: fbpanel有什么特色
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过把mpd开在服务端，，我有点不习惯。。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 可编程玩的。一般phd都不会搞。 lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 主席那样的会搞不?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没啥特色，凑合着用用
<iGoogle> 肯定不会
<iGoogle> 都玩不来的
<cfy> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 啥？
<lolicon> MaskRay: 就一个任务栏，没了
<tenzu> roylez_: 神说Opera是高端人士才能用的, 一般phd都不会搞
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是 /etc/init.d/mpd start，操作时就是 mpc command
<adam8157> iGoogle: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 我来算算。。。
<lolicon> iGoogle: 神发表一下意见
<iGoogle> 啥意见
<samhu> 大家好
<iGoogle> 算啥。
 * tenzu 坚决打倒opera
<roylez_> tenzu: .... opera 是石器时代的东西，phd学的东西都太新了。当然不会
<cfy> MaskRay: mpc?
<kk> samhu, 好  ㍭ 
<iGoogle> lol
<tenzu> roylez_: 我明白了, 神是从远古穿越来的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哪个包有mpc?别说dev-libs/mpc
<cfy> iGoogle: 算你抛弃多少东西。。。
<iGoogle> phd 其实没编程的。
 * adam8157 把Avril的专辑给删了, 听不进去了
<cfy> 跟神混其实不太好。。。。
<iGoogle> 没抛弃。拿来就可以用。
<cfy> 以前我用fvwm,用不来。。。然后听说 神都不用fvwm了。。。
<cfy> 我就果断。。。
<cfy> 然后是mocp...
<lolicon> cfy: ....
<iGoogle> 留着配置就够
<samhu> kk我现在没办法在irc聊天软件下打中文我用的是fcitx现在是只能先打出来在复制粘贴
<lolicon> audacious 飘过
<cfy> iGoogle: 以后，想用，就用不起来咯。。。你以为你是gentoo啊。。。
<iGoogle> 那么简单的配置，怎么可能和贱兔那种比较哦。hoho
<samhu> 有办法解决没？？？
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 又不要编译
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有啥。。。
<cfy> 我想想。。。
<samhu> kk??
<namoamitabuddha> samhu: 换软件
<yunfan> cfy: 世界上最令人绝望的事情就是教主改宗 你运气 总算体会到了
<tenzu> samhu: 好歹你说说用得什么irc聊天软件吧
<iGoogle> 想吧
<cfy> yunfan: yeah
<cfy> yunfan: 杯具的 T_T
<iGoogle> yunfan: 难道你准备说斗篷要自杀？
<samhu> 就是ubuntu自带的
<yunfan> iGoogle: 不就是你么
<cfy> yunfan: 所以，我跟 binghe 混了。。。看他不会改。。
<namoamitabuddha> xchat
<yunfan> cfy:  难说
<cfy> iGoogle: 斗篷为啥自杀？
<iGoogle> jobs去了。斗篷也该跟？
<cfy> iGoogle: 斗篷小说都没写好啊。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还等着斗篷的小说呢。。。。等了3年了。。至少
<iGoogle> 他还写小说？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看看。。。
<iGoogle> 我都不信哦。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不要我反出来
<iGoogle> 天天玩手机而已
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不要我翻出来
<iGoogle> 那假透了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.lerosua.org/tag/黑客小说/
<roylez_> iGoogle: 有片看么？
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<iGoogle> 黑客。。。
<iGoogle> 没片
<cfy> 具有普及知识的效果。。
<iGoogle> 找飞屋环游，中文dvd版本
<cfy> iGoogle: 从斗篷哪里，我知道了ssh
<iGoogle> 开玩笑了。斗篷自己都没ssh。后来我给了一个
<samhu> 话说要怎么在ubuntu下看网络电视罗好像spotcast资源装不了
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<tenzu> 啊, 囡囡走了
<iGoogle> 现在又换vpn了
<iGoogle> lol
<tenzu> iGoogle: 给我一个吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 是没，小说是说别人连到主角电脑。。。。
<iGoogle> 头几天，又换opera mini了。 cfy 哈哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 主角认识的
<cfy> iGoogle: opera mini有啥好，鸡肋，感觉
<cfy> iGoogle: 咱用opera mobile
<iGoogle> 斗篷的翻墙手段阿
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> 你这下知道了吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神, 赐个ssh/vpn吧
<iGoogle> 去找 ofan买
<MaskRay> 求ipv4-in-ipv6 tunnel broker
<cfy> ofan: 你卖的事情，连 神 都知道了。。。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> 已经惊动神了。。。。
<iGoogle> 我还知道 ofan的帐号，春节就过期了。 lol
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> haha
<cfy> iGoogle: ee反正有钱
<cfy> 租台
 * tenzu 觉得神最抠门了
<iGoogle> nnnd 这都知道了
<cfy> tenzu: (1- (expt 2 32))
<zhan>  /me 本来就最扣门
<cfy> tenzu: +4294967295
<iGoogle> tenzu: 赶紧说最后一页的事情
<cfy> @_@
<zhan> 。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 昨天 tenzu 可说了
<zhan> 多了一个空格
<cfy> 哪里？
<tenzu> 说啥?
<cfy> 你说/me?
<zhan> 多空格了！
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼说自己
<iGoogle> 没说你
<cfy> iGoogle: 原来是fish...
<cfy> zhan: fish好
<iGoogle> 。
 * zhan 本来说的是阿姨，结果被诅咒了
<iGoogle> 这就是没脚本的原因。op有脚本。lol
<iGoogle> 不会出这低级错误
<cfy> ...
<tenzu> 神阿姨
<zhan> 靠，阿姨骂人都用脚本。。。
<iGoogle> emacs不是也应该配备一堆脚本嘛。
<iGoogle> 谁骂人了
<iGoogle> 乱说
<cfy> ee应该脚本多。。。
<cfy> 那次刷屏。
<iGoogle> 其实，破马都喜欢脚本骂人
<cfy> iGoogle: 破马好久没见说话了。。
<iGoogle> 没那么无聊
<iGoogle> 估计破马的公司破产了。所以不说话
<cfy> 说话的都是无聊的人啊。。。
<iGoogle> 的确。 lol
<iGoogle> 不能挣钱的，和不需要挣钱的。就我们聊天。
<iGoogle> 好可怜
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 早上我们还聊，ee怎么回老家的问i他
<cfy> 早上我们还聊，ee怎么回老家的问题
<iGoogle> 啥老家。我天天在家
<cfy> iGoogle: 你没老家的么。。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 神可以瞬移
<iGoogle> 家就是老家嘛。笨
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<iGoogle> 明天春运来了。祝贺蛋蛋春运。
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 阿姨真坏
<iGoogle> 祝贺鱼鱼春运。
<iGoogle> :P
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<tenzu> 车票在手, 万事无忧
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=edit&f=15&t=360163&p=2603658
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 水区水贴?
<iGoogle> ç ´kk
<cfy> MaskRay: 哪来的mpc?
<MaskRay> cfy: media-sound/mpc
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是跑在user，还是服务端？
<adam8157> 车票在手, 万事无忧
<MaskRay> cfy: 改一下 /etc/mpd.conf 的 music_directory，其他不要动，rc-update add mpd default
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
 * adam8157 何以解忧 唯有德纲
<adam8157> https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.mpdconf
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  .mpdconf at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y .mpdconf at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 论坛里你列的那些pdf能不能发给我?
<cfy> MaskRay: 用过emacs的mpc-mode么？
<adam8157> tenzu: sure, 都不错吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 只看过基本, 刚好最近略闲, 想看看
<tenzu> adam8157: ABS guide那本现在看来香裆好
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<adam8157> tenzu: 那是
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。感觉不太好用嘛。mpc倒是容易用。。emacs的还不会添加歌曲 pause之后，还不会continue..
<adam8157> tenzu: 这些都是我整理好的, 几乎都是完美版本哦 正在上传dropbox
<tenzu> adam8157: 你真厉害
<adam8157> tenzu: - -
<tenzu> adam8157: 你有当教授的潜质
<cfy> MaskRay: 真不好用。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我用cli的算了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不要急躁……好处是以后可以方便地整合到各类脚本里去
<cfy> MaskRay: 我说emacs的那个mpc mode..
<MaskRay> cfy: 我已经放弃emacs了，开着只是为了haskell-mode和imaxima
<cfy> MaskRay: ..
<zhan> adam8157: 啥资源？ kindle 的么？
<adam8157> zhan: kindle的也有几本
<zhan> adam8157: share
<adam8157> zhan: 怎么share啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 看我xmonad配置，emacs的位置……
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊？
<MaskRay> cfy: http://bkup.co/y5dhc
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y bkup - adless public image cloud
<adam8157> zhan: tenzu 有没有啥好的分享方式?
 * adam8157 谁有ftp? 我都传上去
<adam8157> cfy: ?
<zhan> ftp？
<tenzu> adam8157: 115神马的?
<adam8157> cfy: 你有Vps吧 都传给你
<tenzu> adam8157: 总共多大?
<adam8157> tenzu: 公司网速快 想从公司电脑传上去
<adam8157> tenzu: 200M左右 原版kindle的还有70M左右
<cfy> adam8157: 啊？什么？
<cfy> adam8157: 我没了
<yunfan> adam8157 你公司上传多少？
<adam8157> cfy: 有空间没
<cfy> adam8157: 没有了。
<adam8157> yunfan: 20Mb的宽带
<cfy> MaskRay: 你换emacs了呀
<cfy> MaskRay: 你换vim了呀
<tenzu> 国内的话, 能想到的只有115之流
<yunfan> adam8157 不拿来用浪费了 装个 ssh over xmpp好了
<adam8157> tenzu: 115得图形啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 有VPS么
<yunfan> adam8157 有
<adam8157> yunfan: 给你上传点电子书? 顺便给大家分享下?
<yunfan> adam8157 是我的博客那个 流量撑不住共享 你不是有google doc么
<adam8157> bluezd: ping
<bluezd> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> yunfan: VPS 一个月不都1000G流量么
<byzantium> unp谁用过呀？
<yunfan> adam8157 你做梦阿 我那个15美元一年
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错，mpc :D
<adam8157> bluezd: 你的VPS有ftp啥的不?
<bluezd> adam8157: 有啊
<yunfan> adam8157 你的书多大？
<cfy> mayli: consume是啥意思？放一首，删除一首么？
<zhan> adam8157: 你传 202<dot>141<dot>161<dot>27 看看
<cfy> mayli: 发错。sorry
<cfy> MaskRay: consume是啥意思？放一首，删除一首么？
<yunfan> adam8157 要不去 cjb 申请个ssh 作为文件分享交换地
<adam8157> bluezd: 哦 我先试试zhan给的
<MaskRay> 求ipv4-in-ipv6 tunnel broker
<cfy> MaskRay: consume啥意思,mpc
<adam8157> zhan: 2MB的上传
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu上CodeBlocks上使用QT4问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360165 CodeBlocks和QT4都是使用Apt-get安装的，安装好以后在CB中设置QT出现如下问题： 请问如何解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-01-07 22:05
<zhan> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> zhan: 这是谁的
<MaskRay> cfy: 大概吧，不清楚
<adam8157> yunfan: cjb是谁
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试
<zhan> adam8157: 实验室的一个主机。
<adam8157> zhan: wow
<cfy> MaskRay: 是这功能。。。测试过了。
<yunfan> adam8157原来你不知道阿 cjb.net 是提供免费的ssh account的
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET
<yunfan> Kandu: 我总算明白了 原来corewar是相对寻址的
<adam8157> zhan: 里头有好多kindle原版书
<adam8157> tenzu: pm你咯
<zhan> adam8157: 我看了下，大部分有了。。我最近每天都刷一点 csapp 中
<Atrix> 如何提高一个进程实时性呢
<MaskRay> zhan: 求csapp下载
<adam8157> zhan: 我的都是格式更好地版本 哼哼
<adam8157> MaskRay: kindle 原版的就有
<zhan> adam8157: 我这的那本 csapp 不比你的差。。。
<adam8157> zhan: Amazon原版诶
<zhan> adam8157: 一样的，我都不记得哪里下的了。还有操作系统的几本，编译的龙书
<adam8157> zhan: 啊啊啊啊啊 share
<MaskRay> adam8157: 没有……求ftp/http/xxx/下载地址
<adam8157> tenzu: yunfan 我都2MB上传的
<zhan> adam8157: 我一会弄。
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来是我这儿网不行
<Atrix> 或者说如和把一个进程变为实时进程
<adam8157> zhan: 求计算机的好书 pdf和amazon kindle 的
<adam8157> 不着急
<zhan> adam8157: kndle 线不在，回去弄。我还有个排版和实体书一样的 csapp 2nd edition pdf
 * adam8157 lftp真乃神器 
<adam8157> zhan: wow
<MaskRay> .mobi 怎么转 .pdf
<zhan> MaskRay: 等我一会传那个吧
<adam8157> MaskRay: mobi只在kindle上看 linux上都没装软件的
 * zhan FBReader 勉强看 mobi。。。
 * MaskRay curlftpfs 亦为神器
<adam8157> MaskRay: pm你咯
 * adam8157 lftp最高
<iGoogle> adam8157: 挂载，才高级
<adam8157> ftpfs也有的嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 我转过。。。可惜忘了软件名字了。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: kindle那个，linux软件叫啥来着？
<roylez_> cfy: calibre
<cfy> roylez_: 哦，多谢
<cfy> MaskRay: calibre....
<roylez_> cfy: 阿三软件，不要太相信
<cfy> roylez_: 啊？
<roylez_> cfy: en
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 哦，
<cfy> MaskRay: 反正我直接看。。我有kindle...
<tenzu> adam8157: 没速度, 放弃了
<zypeh> = =
<adam8157> tenzu: 咋会那么慢
<cfy> adam8157: 用过lftp的pget么？
<adam8157> cfy: 没
<adam8157> cfy: mirror
<tenzu> adam8157: 不知道, chrome或者lftp都不行
<cfy> adam8157:  哦。我也没。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: https://docs.google.com/?pli=1#folders/0B3kwiSml59SFYzAzZmJhZmItZWU2OC00MTY0LTg4NWMtN2I3NGYxMDg2YmI0  这个呢? 这个不是最新整理的
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Google Docs - Online documents, spreadsheets, presentations, surveys, file storage and more
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Google Docs - Online documents, spreadsheets, presentations, surveys, file storage and more
<adam8157> tenzu: ? 行不
<tenzu> adam8157: 我这儿速度不好
<adam8157> tenzu: google docs 也不行啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 等我挂个vpn看看
<adam8157> tenzu: 地址记着 改天看看吧
<adam8157> tenzu: en
<snugglecat> 儿子的概念中 是 好怪兽， 坏超人
<snugglecat> 现在是否是使用新标准 c++ 的时机阿
<MaskRay> 求ipv4-in-ipv6 tunnel broker
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国是否真的需要改革开放。
 * adam8157 ANSI C
<snugglecat> knownbad, 当时你一直在睡觉
<tenzu> adam8157: 有点儿速度, 就这么挂着吧
<zhan> adam8157: 你那个 Kindle 文件夹都是原版的书？
<adam8157> zhan: 是啊
<zhan> adam8157: 赞，我找 SICP 好久了，找到的版本都不满意
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国是否真的需要改革开放。
<adam8157> zhan: 那个是这个来着 :https://github.com/jonathanpatt/sicp-kindle
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y jonathanpatt/sicp-kindle - GitHub
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  jonathanpatt/sicp-kindle - GitHub
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你还在睡啊， 一个人睡不冷么
<\b> snugglecat: 小蜜，给我咬 knownbad
 * snugglecat 一口咬在 knownbad 的 jj 上
<tenzu> 好黄好暴力
<samhu_> 我换成XChat果然就能打中文了
<\b> lol
<snugglecat> 看过一新闻， 印度一病人的小 jj 被老鼠咬。 疼到死
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔啊。。。
<cfy> tenzu: +4294967295
<tenzu> cfy: 啥?
<pocoyo> cfy: 电话？
<cfy> tenzu: 好黄好暴力那块
<cfy> pocoyo: 啥？
<lolicon> 用 chatzilla 。。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 怎么， 要不这样。 老鼠咬 knownbad 的小 jj， 我放猫把老鼠带 knownbad 小 jj 都咬住
<snugglecat> cfy, 这主义怎么样， 一层一层的
<cfy> snugglecat: @_@
<cfy> 重口味
<\b> rofl
<snugglecat> knownbad, 起来啦。 我又要求真相了。 看一新闻， 说要督促美国改革开放。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想知道真实是怎么样的
 * adam8157 afk
 * \b 决定督促 knownbad 开放
<zhan> 。。。
 * cfy 洗漱，睡觉
<alvin_rxg> http://kkanji.net/%E5%B0%8F%E5%85%89/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 小光 の今年の漢字 by 今年の漢字占い
<snugglecat> knownbad, 把猫放脖子上， 非常保暖啊
 * majormeng 电脑挂载优盘，用sudo mount 命令挂载在/mnt/usb/上时，不能写入，但是用pcmanfm直接点击挂载的时候却可以正常写入。。sudo mount 命令挂载移动硬盘，本机其他盘也可以正常写入，为什么？
 * majormeng 哪位晓得的？给个信。。
<\b> snugglecat: 你的猫懒吗?
<\b> snugglecat: 我见的家养猫都是整天仰在地上，露出个白肚皮
<snugglecat> 不懒
<snugglecat> 我的猫圈着睡
<\b> 能打结吗?
<snugglecat> 我猫就贪鱼吃
<\b> 围在脖子上，打个结，就不会掉下来了 xD
<snugglecat> 打结?
<zhan> ...
<zhan> 猫叔舍不得打结
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 突然感觉好孤独
<zhan> 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 看了两个两年前看过的网站
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 挺纠结的，不知为啥
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一个是unix痛恨者，还有一个yy in limbo的个人blog
<pocoyo> 有人在不？
<snugglecat> zhan, ..... 真的很暖
<snugglecat> 谁养狗的， 也放脖子试试
<snugglecat> 看来 晚上12点之前一定不能让猫睡
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,刚才 谁找 本尊了
<snugglecat> 我那坏猫， 12点之前就拼命睡， 过了12点就来精神， 要去吃
<snugglecat> 还试过 我睡觉了， 它还叫我起来弄鱼给他
<snugglecat> 讨厌死了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 给我吧
<snugglecat> 为什么要给你
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你一定对它没干好事
<snugglecat> 就因为我说了讨厌么
<snugglecat> 我不就是为了 讨厌 而养么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 一定强行占有了塔
<snugglecat> 要不怎么叫我贱猫
<gebjgd> 它
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> 靠 突然发现肠男的昵称打不出来
<\b> :D
<gebjgd> 你太淫荡了 物理键盘上竟然没有
<gebjgd> 靠
<\b> 呵呵
<gebjgd> Htc也太偷懒了
<ofan> 刷回2.3.7了
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=360177
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - hack了musica。跑在nginx里面。
<Patrick_DJ> 有
<mayli> gebjgd: ?
<mugebjgd> \b 靠能打了
<\b> ..
<mugebjgd> \b直接补全出来的。光光呢
<mugebjgd> \b 又手淫去了？
<\b> 光光肯定找女友去了...
<mugebjgd> \b 不能吧
<\b> 否则有神马力量能让他戒了 irc...
<mugebjgd> \b 也是。言之有理
<\b> 前几年他连考试前都一直坐在 irc 前..
<mugebjgd> \b 只能是解决生理问题的
<mugebjgd> \b 这
<mugebjgd> \b 这irc有那么大的魅力么？
<\b> 现在肯定有外在的力量，
<\b> 否则就他这意志力。。。
<mugebjgd> \b 我怎么就没发现这irc的魅力呢
<\b> mugebjgd: 靠，你不也一直都在上面..
<\b> mugebjgd: 光光他一人太孤单了...整天在家里又不出门。
<mugebjgd> \b 我是挂在上面的
<mugebjgd> \b 不然我买了dockstar 干嘛用
<mugebjgd> \b 以前我一个人的时候就去找当地人聊天
<mugebjgd> \b 他找个德国妹子完了 保证他连起床的力气都没了
<\b> mugebjgd: 我一个人的时候都是被逼着看书的时候..
<mugebjgd> \b 找个当地人认识下 交个朋友啥的
<mugebjgd> \b 顺便他家的闺女就收了
<mugebjgd> \b 他家没闺女的就找亲戚的朋友的闺女。之后收了。就性福了
<mugebjgd> \b 有了身份。改变了后代的质量。解决了个人问题 还对生活学习大有帮助
<mugebjgd> \b 一举
<mugebjgd> n得
<\b> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> \b 难道不是么？
<\b> mugebjgd: 你怎么没行动　？
<mugebjgd> \b 我老婆以前不和我分手
<mugebjgd> \b 我能怎么办？她天天监视着我。
<mugebjgd> \b 所以你就抓住机会。找个德国妹子完了
<\b> 我可不想这么结束我一生啊...
<mugebjgd> \b 绝对的利大于弊
<mugebjgd> \b 有什么结束的？
<\b> mugebjgd: 以后就不自由了，换个城市都麻烦
<mugebjgd> \b 她又不吃了你。有爱情就有一切
<mugebjgd> \b 相互协调么。问题是你不在这里找德国女人。你找什么？
<mugebjgd> \b 中国女人数量本来就不多。质量还不好
<\b> mugebjgd: 首先不会找中国，
<mugebjgd> \b 除非你也从国内进口
<\b> mugebjgd: 质量不好不说，出了国之后都成超级潘金莲
<mugebjgd> \b 日本的？
<\b> mugebjgd: 找个白种的吧
<mugebjgd> \b 也分人
<\b> mugebjgd: 但还没读出名堂，读书为重
<\b> mugebjgd: 我的理想不是结婚生子，然后让儿子继续我的理想。
<mugebjgd> \b 德国本地的就不错
<mugebjgd> \b 同学啥的
<\b> mugebjgd: 理工科学校啊...
<mugebjgd> \b 朋友啊
<mugebjgd> \b 你也不小了。要考虑了
<mugebjgd> \b 这个年龄段合适
<\b> mugebjgd: 之前有过机会，想想算了
<mugebjgd> \b 多好的机会
<\b> mugebjgd: 确实
<mugebjgd> \b 后悔吧
<\b> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> \b 这个年龄的德国女孩还不错 还能控制住。但是你要在晚些就可能多手的了
<mugebjgd> \b 你明白我的意思吧。也许你不介意。但是我觉得要从娃娃时代抓起
<\b> mugebjgd: 当然
<mugebjgd> \b 还是要少自己一个人独处
<mugebjgd> \b 多交际
<mugebjgd> \b 有活动就参加
<mugebjgd> \b 小光就太宅了。他的性格应该去住学生公寓
<\b> mugebjgd: 活动倒是去的很频繁。
<mugebjgd> \b 学生公寓机会大把的
<\b> mugebjgd: 只是担心再过个几年，30之后，就没这个学力了
<\b> mugebjgd: 趁现在多看点书
<mugebjgd> 这帮人进进出出的
<mugebjgd> 行不行
<mugebjgd> 还不如我的umts稳定呢
<\b> mugebjgd: 当然不仅是专业的
<mugebjgd> \b 有女人一样能学习 不耽误
<mugebjgd> \b 还有人照顾你了
<mugebjgd> \b 占便宜的是你
<\b> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> \b 有人陪吃陪喝陪睡的。你病了。她还能心疼你
<mugebjgd> \b 你还有感情付出的对象
<\b> mugebjgd: 听你说的也有道理。等这两年毕业掉吧。就同学里面这个学校确实没机会
<mugebjgd> eataix 什么网络 这么差
<mugebjgd> eataix 上上下下的
<\b> mugebjgd: 要到音乐学院或者其他学校找
<mugebjgd> \b 对。所以要有些交际圈
<\b> mugebjgd: 有空了去音乐学院听课去
<mugebjgd> \b 你爱好太少。去参加个社团什么的
<mugebjgd> \b 上班了。你就更不可能了 上班之后你的时间更少
<\b> mugebjgd: 靠，我爱好还少。。。
<mugebjgd> \b 你有什么爱好
<\b> mugebjgd: 就因为爱好太多了，忙不过来...
<mugebjgd> \b 社交类的
<mugebjgd> 爱好
<mugebjgd> \b 一个人的爱好就算了
<\b> mugebjgd: 行吧，在这里都没这条件。最多跟人去去酒吧
<mugebjgd> \b 酒吧不靠谱。基本上是一夜情
<\b> mugebjgd: 跟的还都是男生去的...
<\b> mugebjgd: 话说我错过了一次机会
<mugebjgd> \b 我那奥地利同事。一来münster 周末就去酒吧叼妹子
<mugebjgd> \b 他比我小一岁
<\b> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> \b 还单身浪荡呢
<mugebjgd> \b 以后遇到好的就上别犹豫
<mugebjgd> \b 欧洲女孩比中国女孩简单。
<\b> mugebjgd: 刚前几个月还错过了机会...
<\b> mugebjgd: 房东不好意思问我，他问我说让我问问，有没有同学想给他外孙女做数学家教的...
<mugebjgd> \b 继续找吧。我觉得你上学期间找个德国女孩 谈婚论嫁对你都是好的
<mugebjgd> \b 对你帮助应该很大
<\b> mugebjgd: 我没多想，说“那我去问问熟人”。　他直接说“不必了”.... 后来才反应过来，他是在问我想不想做..
<mugebjgd> \b 那不一样的 那种机会不够太成熟
<\b> ...
<mugebjgd> \b 你需要有个德国闺蜜
<mugebjgd> \b 就是说女性德国朋友
<mugebjgd> \b 无所不聊的
<\b> mugebjgd: 可惜不是在这里上的高中。。
<\b> mugebjgd: 读的又不是经济、文学、音乐、建筑之类的专业
<mugebjgd> \b 那样的最有可能成为你的配偶
<mugebjgd> \b 中国男人的优势不在外表。所以就需要长时间的接触让对方了解你的优点
<mugebjgd> \b 可以试试看直接追求
<mugebjgd> \b 多方向发展。重点培养
<mugebjgd> \b 所以我说你的兴趣没帮上你
<mugebjgd> \b 你有没有特别好的德国哥们
<mugebjgd> \b 家里有妹妹的
<mugebjgd> \b 也不错
<\b> mugebjgd: 。。呵呵，这倒有
<mugebjgd> \b 你看。这不就行了
<mugebjgd> \b 为了终身大事要无所不用其极
<\b> mugebjgd: 但总须要有共同的事，共同的活动。单单靠一起喝喝咖啡，偶尔见两面，相处时间不足以了解
<mugebjgd> \b 不过这样的妹子要小心对待
<mugebjgd> \b 别没弄到反而失了一个好德国哥们
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你钓到瑞典妹子了么
<mugebjgd> \b 先同居
<mugebjgd> \b 试婚
<\b> mugebjgd: 太积极，对方也会
<\b> 戒备
<mugebjgd> \b 除非你遇到的是一个虔诚的基督徒。否则一般都会先和你同居
<mugebjgd> \b 对待德国女孩要积极
<mugebjgd> \b 和中国女孩不一样的
<mugebjgd> \b 欧洲女孩。你对她好。她马上就会感觉到
<\b> mugebjgd: 这么有经验?
<mugebjgd> \b 差点
<mugebjgd> \b 刚来德国的时候有个罗马尼亚闺蜜
<mugebjgd> \b 真是和我无所不谈
<\b> 黑人?
<\b> 大眼大嘴的？
<mugebjgd> \b 白人
<mugebjgd> \b 但是个太高太壮。另外比我大
<\b> 我对罗马尼亚的印像　。。
<mugebjgd> \b 其实也不算太壮 170
<mugebjgd> \b 但是我喜欢萝莉类型
<\b> mugebjgd: 小心让你老婆发现..
 * \b 烧饭去
<eataix> mugebjgd: 在调vps, 不好意思.
<mugebjgd> \b 她不是。她英语好有剑桥的认证 终身的。一开始到了德国 我德语不好。所以就老和她聊天到12点
<mugebjgd> \b 我老婆知道
<mugebjgd> 没关系
<mugebjgd> 这么晚调
 * mugebjgd 下车
<\b> alvin_rxg: 学习了一整天了?
<alvin_rxg> 没
<\b> alvin_rxg: 还是和女友聊了一整天?
<alvin_rxg> 也没
<snugglecat> 美湾人很静啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在么
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那就是学习了半天，和女友聊了半天...
<alvin_rxg> 都不是……浪费了一天……
<\b> ....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不上网也能浪费?
<alvin_rxg> 有上网啊
<\b> ..
<alvin_rxg> 看了些电影，看了些网页
<\b> snugglecat: 美湾人改革开放去了
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 不在
<fivesheep> 哥来了
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: stop spawn
<\b> ...
<\b> lol
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5f423f26gw1doub51v2muj.jpg
<ofan> ...
<fivesheep> 命令行里怎么操作一个 db4 文件?
<fivesheep> ofan: 知道不?
<ofan> 不知道
<ofan> 换了个路由 还没原来的好
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， arch 更新还没完啊
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<kk>  06:11
<\b> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-08
<\b> ZZZ
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 自从多次换系统后 再也安装不了linux任何发行版本 求高人 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360186 RT 本人现在用WIN7 现在无论用U盘还是碟都出现 问题 一般问题为086.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 gxguanzhong — 2012-01-08 7:16
<knownbad> fivesheep: http://goo.gl/nmOxo
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<tenzu> ??
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教一个正则表达式，要匹配所有除URL转义字符外的可打印字符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360191 如题。 比如像 ? 在 url 里要转义，所以串中含 ? 时不匹配。 这个有没有简写方式？我目前是逐个定义 url 转义和不可打印字符的，感觉太复杂。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alober — 2012-01-08 10:19
<tenzu> roylez_: ,
<freeayu> 我的firefox升级到9.0.1后老是死掉，要自动重启
<roylez_> tenzu: 悲催的订票网站，现在直接开始网上排队了...
<Patrick_DJ> freeayu: 什么系统?
<tenzu> roylez_: 听说了
<roylez_> tenzu: 前面有 28个用户，您已经被加入队列中，请等待！
<tenzu> roylez_: 所有的刷票脚本之类物体都挂了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 还不如去订票点排队...
<roylez_> tenzu: 进去之后还是有希望的
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<freeayu> Patrick_DJ ubuntu 11.04
<roylez_> tenzu: 订票点是提前10天，电话和网页是12天。所以肉身排队基本上是没戏
<freeayu> 系统升级后，
<freeayu> 系统安装更新包
<freeayu> 更新了firefox
<cfy> roylez_: 我现在改签不了了。。。
<freeayu> firefox就一直自动重启
<freeayu> 打开www.renren.com也不行
<cfy> roylez_: 下午5点的车。。。。
<cfy> 悲剧。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 天津是统一提前10天, 至少那天我拿票的时候听人说的
<roylez_> cfy: 哦，一周又开始了呢
<tenzu> freeayu: 删配置文件, 估计是add-ons冲突了
<cfy> roylez_: 我们这里，订票点是提前6天。。。。。
<freeayu> tenzu 哪个配置文件？
<tenzu> freeayu: firefox的呗
<freeayu> 在哪能找到
<roylez_> cfy: 。
<cfy> roylez_: 学生票，倒是霸气
<roylez_> cfy: 提前几天都一样
<cfy> roylez_: 13~20号哦
<roylez_> tenzu: 我登进去了
<freeayu> tenzu
<freeayu> please help
<cfy> roylez_: 学生票可以很早。1~2号的时候，买13~20的
<tenzu> roylez_: 恭喜
<roylez_> cfy: 这cookie能管多久？下午3点才放票
<cfy> roylez_: 我不清楚。你随便刷新下嘛
<tenzu> freeayu: 类似 .mozilla 的地方
<cfy> opera有自动刷新功能。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我就把这网页留着，2点再来看
<freeayu> tenzu 把整个 .mozilla删除行嘛
<roylez_> cfy: firefox有greasemonkey
<cfy> roylez_: 先买了。可以改签嘛
<cfy> 笨
<tenzu> freeayu: 先备份再删除
<cfy> roylez_: 这啥
<roylez_> cfy: 油猴子
<cfy> roylez_: 你买20号的？
<roylez_> cfy: vimperator也可以录macro，像vi一样
<roylez_> cfy: 今天买19号的
<jiero> 你们定什么票？
<roylez_> cfy: 买到哪天，哪天走
<cfy> jiero: 你不懂的
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<jiero> cfy: 恩。所以只是好奇。
<freeayu> tenzu   我删除了.mozilla 就好了
<roylez_> cfy: 霸气吧
<jiero> cfy: 火车？
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。
<roylez_> cfy: 年后请10天假再说
<cfy> roylez_: ..
<jiero> roylez_ 你不是上海？
<cfy> jiero: 嗯。
<cfy> ofan_: mj多？
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠啥时候回家啊
<tenzu> freeayu: 排除法找冲突的插件, 禁用就行
<jiero> roylez_ 不知道。
<tenzu> 袋鼠老家在哪儿?
<jiero> roylez_ 你戳我。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 看到列车列表里面的“始”字标签，我怎么就想到应该写“屎”呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 难道你喜欢过路车?
<zhan> 袋鼠？
<jiero> tenzu: 袋鼠老家是古大陆。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 毕业了呢
<jiero> roylez_ 算是。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 都是一样的屎啊
<ofan_> cfy: ?
<tenzu> jiero: 有恐龙么?
<jiero> tenzu: 那就不清楚了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 始发还是好些的, 过路晚点8个小时你肿么办?
<jiero> roylez老家是哪里？
<cfy> tenzu: ....
<cfy> tenzu: 哪有这么夸张的。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼呢？
<freeayu> tenzu 怎么排除啊
<tenzu> cfy: 我没诅咒主席
<tenzu> jiero: 车票在手, 万事无忧
<cfy> tenzu: 只见过晚点及分钟的
<roylez_> tenzu: 死袋鼠又想查户口
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 玩一把三国杀去先
<roylez_> cfy: 杀一把？
<tenzu> cfy: 以前我坐绿皮车去北京, 晚点13个小时
<jiero> roylez_ 别溜，。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 我要复习 计算机网络。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 杀不过主席呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 我喜欢和真人玩
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 我踢你下去好好复习？
<roylez_> cfy: 帮你忙呢
<cfy> roylez_: 也可以
<tenzu> cfy: 从那以后我再也不坐硬座了
<cfy> tenzu: 呵呵。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 为什么？要坐很久么？
<linsux> 老家伙们，时代变了
<tusooa> ...
<jiero> tusooa: 兔嫂
<linsux> 三国杀不如英雄杀
<tusooa> jiero: er
<roylez_> tenzu: 我理解你
<linsux> 三国杀太丑了
<tenzu> roylez_: 每次陪我玩的都有美女, 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 总共做了30多个小时, 我当时都要疯了
<tenzu> ofan这是要闹哪样?
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。很吵的环境下不睡很不好。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 明白，我会吐的。。。
<tsllst> adam8157, ping
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么我还在。。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 那个年代, 还没有手机神马的可以打发时间
<tenzu> cfy: 你这是求kickban?
<roylez_> cfy: 用聊天害你挂科
<cfy> roylez_: 主席太坏了。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 没有。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 本论坛是哪里的？主题可否共享？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360196 我想使用本站论坛的程序，请问是不是修改过得？可否共享主题和设置？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackdoll002 — 2012-01-08 10:46
<jiero> tenzu: 有手机也没用吧——看着就头晕了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 真不知道当时怎么熬过来的
<freeayu> firefox的翻 墙组件叫什么来着？
<jiero> tenzu: 想想，吃吃。就过去了
<tenzu> jiero: 那可是绿皮车, 挤得去厕所都过不去
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。是吗。。。我不知道那样的
<tenzu> jiero: 你是没挤过春运火车的幸福孩纸
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> tenzu: jiero 怎么会知道呢。。。
 * tenzu AFK
 * cfy afk
<jiero> 。。。
<linsux> roylez_, 试试英雄杀吧，比三国杀更好玩
<linsux> roylez_, 三国杀画面太差了
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tsllst> adam8157, ping
<tenzu> 肥来呢
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.smzdm.com/god-cards-god-price-adivon-adi-wang-autumn-and-winter-sunflowers-female-cloth-49-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 什么值得买 » 神牌神价：adivon 阿迪王 秋冬新品太阳花女圣衣 49元包邮
<tenzu> 49元...
<roylez_> tenzu: 主要是样式好
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1dotqq9d6ilg.gif
<tenzu> roylez_: 我喜欢这样的恶作剧
<cfy> roylez_: 那个放进去的是啥？哪里可以搞到
<roylez_> cfy: mentos
<cfy> tenzu: 你不afk了？
<roylez_> cfy: 学校里面玩这个最容易了
<tenzu> cfy: 洗完带鱼, 当然就be back了
<tenzu> 满手带鱼味儿
<roylez_> cfy: 中文名叫曼妥斯
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1doug0thuhej.jpg
<tenzu> 听说mendriva要挂了?
<tenzu> mandriva?
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。好危险啊。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你真娘呢
<roylez_> cfy: 危险毛
<cfy> tenzu: 带鱼。。。家庭主父？
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<tenzu> cfy: 我只负责洗和吃
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。。。
<uuu3> ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 发现我学了那么多年编程，循环还不会。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有人的firefox更新之后经常崩溃吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360200 我昨天自动更新的firefox9，之后就一直自动崩溃 我在做一些前端的js开发 fx8调试都不会出问题，自动更新了之后经常会崩溃 有其他人碰我的一样的问题吗？ 有解决方法吗？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 endlesswind — 2012-01-08 12:17
<xiaobot> 了
<xiaobot> 大家好
<tusooa> bot?
<xiaobot> :P
<xiaobot> 有人吗
<snugglecat> 所谓饱暖思淫欲，有食欲与有性欲的区别就在于黄瓜塞在哪一边。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何修改键盘键设置能快速切换ibus中英文状态 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360201 输入法是ibus，默认中英文切换ctrl+空格 可以修改，但都是2个组合键，想改成一个顺手的键 想把caps大写键换成ctrl+空格，就是中英文切换 主要是因为caps键实在很少用到，而中英文切换很频繁 左下方的win键更是很 …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没啥，K&R的第一章要写unexpand, 我搞了半天
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还是错的
<snugglecat> 今天生物课考试，有一题是让我们“画出女性的生殖器官”。
<snugglecat> 　 考试途中，我忽然瞥见有个女生在看自己的双腿之间。
<snugglecat> 　 我放声大喊：“老～师～她～作～弊！她～抄～答～案！！”
<tusooa> ......
<thanatoid^2> ..
<LOL_> foob: 大师好
<LOL_> foob: 大师今天人怎么少了
<zelsazgh> 因为大师不给工钱了
<LOL_> 给啥工钱
<zelsazgh> 凑人气的工钱啊
<LOL_> 。。。
<thanatoid^2> 我的名字怎么多了截（+i）？
<zhou> 会不会是重名的？
<LOL_> zhou: 你是zhan和zhao的弟弟？
<zhan> ....
<zhan> 搞不到票。。
<LOL_> zhan: 你又多了个弟弟
<thanatoid^2> 没影响吧
<LOL_> +i 的意思应该是+invite，英语不好单词可能拼写错误
<zhou> 庆幸不用买票
<thanatoid^2> 那意味着什么？
<LOL_> 邀请
<Kandu> identified?
<thanatoid^2> 好像是要请
<thanatoid^2> 以前没这事啊
<Freebuilder> <snugglecat> 今天生物课考试，有一题是让我们“画出女性的生殖器官”。
<Freebuilder> <snugglecat> 　 考试途中，我忽然瞥见有个女生在看自己的双腿之间。
<Freebuilder> <snugglecat> 　 我放声大喊：“老～师～她～作～弊！她～抄～答～案！！”
<zelsazgh> ＝ ＝ ｜｜｜
<thanatoid^2> 有人要请我 还是我要被邀请 还是怎么的
<foob> ~_~|||
<thanatoid^2> 我百度 找不到有意义的东西 大师们 解释一下吧 ！！谢谢
<thanatoid^2> orz
<namoamitabuddha> pidgin -> empathy
<thanatoid^2> 提问 nickname后多出(+i) 进本人可见 这意味着什么 怎么解决 谢谢 …… …@_@
<Freebuilder> TMD，哥感冒了！想来想去原因只有一个，昨天一天没喝水！
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Xubuntu无法安装啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360204 我安装的是11.04版本的。机器上没有其他系统，硬盘上也没有任何分区。从U盘启动安装的，总是卡在创建磁盘分区这块，提示无法创建文件系统，这是怎么回事，有没有遇到同类问题的，帮帮忙吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 CuiCan — 2012-01-08 13:07
<zhou> 刻成光盘试试？
<namoamitabuddha> empathy 不能和离开的人聊天？
<Patrick_DJ> namoamitabuddha: 要是有人回复，那才叫恐怖. 0_0
<namoamitabuddha> Patrick_DJ: 留言啊
<Patrick_DJ> namoamitabuddha: 了解。静待解答. =_=
<zelsazgh> thanatoid^2: 你用的是什么client
<lyg1949>  / topic
<namoamitabuddha> Patrick_DJ: 好像不是这样，是empathy不支持gtalk?
<knownbad> xmpp
<namoamitabuddha> 我没选jabber, 我选择gtalk那个选项
<zelsazgh> namoamitabuddha: 支持的吧
<zelsazgh> 一直在用的说
<namoamitabuddha> zelsazgh: 为啥我点击聊天，无法使用
<namoamitabuddha> zelsazgh: Empathy 2.30.3
<zelsazgh> 建议用终端启动运行，看看是不是有什么错误
<zelsazgh> namoamitabuddha: 你用的是 什么发行版??
<LOL_> cfy: fengyuan是啥意思
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 你会推荐那个虚拟机软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360205 RT，如果只用过一个，就推荐那个，最好说说感受，像我只用过vbox，感觉虚拟个win来补足linux应用方面还是挺不错的， 驱动的不错，可以看视频神马的，可以用的。但如果要虚拟linux，自然要找个性能强点，尤其是I/O方面，每个肉测的 …
<Kandu> thanatoid^2: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y freenode: using the network
<thanatoid^2> 了然
<namoamitabuddha> zelsazgh: debian squeeze
<namoamitabuddha> zelsazgh: 我看下
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • linux 的启动何时可以漂亮一些 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360206 如题,可能有些人认为linux的启动动画可以非常漂亮,但是细节... 具体说来,就是启动时总是有光标在左上角闪几下,或者来几个字符,然后再启动splash.能不能做到像windows一样全黑之后出现画面. 好多个版本的linux都有这个毛病.  …
<namoamitabuddha> zelsazgh: 好了，刚才不知道出啥错误
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282913/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 炫舞帝 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez_: 隐隐有太极风范
<imtxc> 《你必须知道的495个C语言问题》 这本书  怎么哪都没了啊、、、
<cfy> why 495?
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 遇到一段奇怪的sed代码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360207 有一个文本如下： $ cat expl.6 I want to see @fl(what will happen) if we put the font change commands @fl(on a set of lines). If I understand things (correctly), the @fl(third) line causes problems. (No?). Is this really the case, or is it (maybe) just something else? Let's test having two on a line @fl(here) and @fl(t …
<adam8157> tenzu: ping
<tenzu> adam8157: pong
<adam8157> tenzu: pm了 :)
<imtxc> cfy: 不知道阿
<zhan> imtxc: 495 那本书也没什么内容啊。大部分应该都试知道的。
<imtxc> zhan: 打算买来看看
<adam8157> imtxc: 还不如买 C程序设计 + C陷阱 + C专家
<cfy> adam8157: 内核怎么学习？
<adam8157> cfy: 我今天给你写个内核开发环境搭建的blog?
<cfy> adam8157: 搭建开发环境？
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么从头理解内核？买本xxx书么？
<cfy> 这种书，我倒是知道。
<adam8157> cfy: 开发测试环境啊 kernel + busybox + qemu +kgdb
<cfy> 从0.1版本啥的，
<cfy> adam8157: 好，强顶：）
<cfy> adam8157: 以前没人写过么？
<zhan> 别废话了，快去写！
<cfy> zhan: 霸气侧漏嘛。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 我准备写个简单的实现 然后搞个makefile的git repo 简化操作
<adam8157> 让大家源码一下, make一下就启动起来
 * zhan 只自己编译过内核。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 不错不错
 * cfy 我还是应该好好学习专业相关。。。
<zhan> 学 ee 啊
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么安装日文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360209 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 mikan — 2012-01-08 14:21
 * adam8157 去写blog了, 拖了两篇 一直积压着
<MaskRay> adam8157: makefile blog?
<adam8157> MaskRay: wordpress 啊
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我想把内核开发调试环境搞成一个makefile
<MaskRay> adam8157: 好主意
<tenzu> 有时间写blog的都是闲人 LOL
<MaskRay> adam8157: linux-2.6 git，git reset 的话会破坏时间戳，还会重复编译，怎么解决
<adam8157> MaskRay: reset 只会改你改过那个文件的时间戳吧
<adam8157> MaskRay: 自己能确定就touch一个老时间
<adam8157> 不说了 专心消todo
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我问 Aron 他说没有构建 Hybrid 的计划。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我问 Aron 他说没有构建 Hybrid 的计划。
<kingbo> 早
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • liveUSB安装grub2问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360212 本人的8G优盘，分了两个区，第一分区放数据用（为的是在windows下能使），第二分区用系统自带的启动盘创建器安装了ubuntu9.04（这样能够插到别的机器上使），在本人的笔记本上启动成功。 但是不能在单位的hp台式机上启动。 有人建议我安装gru …
<tenzu> 神走了
<tenzu> 神又来了
<roylez_> tenzu: 又没搞到票
<tenzu> roylez_: 帝都订票可以拨打天津及河北地区的订票电话, 魔都n
<tenzu> roylez_: 魔都应该也可以类似操作
<roylez_> tenzu: 你站着说话不腰疼
<roylez_> tenzu: 就知道在家享受
<tenzu> roylez_: P姐就是这么操作的, 只不过明天还得再来一次
<roylez_> tenzu: p姐？
<tenzu> roylez_: pityonline
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 这个方法是我看@wjchen1987与@pityonline推上对话知道的
<tenzu> roylez_: 至少电话很容易打进去, 有没有余票那只能听天由命
<roylez_> tenzu: 我明天试试
<pocoyo> roylez_: latex 能生成中文的 dvi 不能？
<tenzu> roylez_: 祝成功
<liuzhoou> pocoyo: 可以的
<roylez_> pocoyo: 不知道，应该可以，吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 舟山嘉善的照样打不进去嘛
<pocoyo> liuzhoou: 需要配置什么不？ 我这怎么不行？ 我这里用xelatex 编译成的pdf可以显示中文。
<tenzu> roylez_: 再远
<zhan> roylez_: 主席你买到哪的票啊。
<roylez_> zhan: 没买到呢
<roylez_> zhan: 合肥的票好买吗？
<roylez_> zhan: 我去襄阳
<roylez_> zhan: 实在不行我就走合肥了
<liuzhoou> pocoyo: http://www.hitripod.com/blog/2011/04/xetex-chinese-font-cjk-latex/
<zhan> roylez_: 不好。 我走武汉的。刷不进去。
<kk> liuzhoou,啥网址y XeTeX：解決 LaTeX 惱人的中文字型問題 « Hitripod
<pocoyo> liuzhoou: 多谢 我先瞧瞧。
<liuzhoou> zhan: 我也是回武昌，电话+网站根本进不去
<roylez_> zhan: 连进都进不去？
<zhan> pocoyo: dvi 这种过时的东西就算了吧
<roylez_> zhan: greasemonkey很容易就进了啊
<pocoyo> roylez_: 飞到曼谷再飞回去。
<zhan> roylez_: 难道我的那个脚本太老了？
<liuzhoou> pocoyo: 不用客气
<roylez_> zhan: 不知道
<zhan> roylez_: 下午的票你要么？
<roylez_> zhan: 你觉得用ocr+ruby刷票，靠谱么....
<tenzu> bangkok
<roylez_> zhan: 什么叫做下午的票？
<pocoyo> zhan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwZjyNnp4aI&feature=related 我看上面有个 whizztex的 所见即所得。看不错，不过感觉它是预览的 dvi 文件。 但是中文没有显示 我手动 latex 后 的dvi 也没有中文 应该是没有编译出。
<roylez_> zhan: 你又没办法转让给我
<zhan> roylez_: 我要到汉口转车，就只能看上午的票了。
<roylez_> zhan: 你去哪里？
<zhan> roylez_: 我看到傍晚或夜里到武汉的车还有票。
<zhan> roylez_: 宜昌
<roylez_> zhan: 襄阳离武汉200公里呢，这个不可以忽略的
<zhan> 和我一样悲剧，只能看上午的车。。。
<tenzu> 坐汽车回家得了
<pocoyo> zhan: 不明白为什么 xelatex 不生成 dvi 而直接生成pdf.
<zhan> pocoyo: 这要学历史
<pocoyo> zhan: 我还是先放下那个所见即所得模式吧。不过看着还真不错。
<tenzu> pocoyo: NB啊, 都xelatex了
<jiero> 发现购买的电脑内置声音奇小的音箱。。。
<jiero> 扬声器吧。
<jiero> 播放音乐都听不清楚，已经开到极限音量了。。。
<jiero> 估计也就深夜能用用。
<pocoyo> zhan: 我这里 preview-latex 也不起作用。不知道怎么回事。 我的auctex  用 elpa安装的 菜单里也有 preview 但是 执行 C-c C-p C-d 的时候 就提示 LaTeX: LaTeX found no preview images 搜了搜 都说 没装成功。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 疼叫兽好。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 拜见牛哥
<zhan> pocoyo: 我之前 xelatex 成功过的，后来不知为啥就出问题了。再也没折腾过
<pocoyo> tenzu: 射你一身。
<tenzu> jiero: 音量没设置好?
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡，今天留言什么意思啊。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我挡
<jiero> tenzu: 插上苹果耳机，都比内置音箱声音大。
<pocoyo> jiero: 什么留言，没留过啊。我今天都没上线。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我拆
<jiero> pocoyo: 那么就是之前的留言。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我这里有70个苹果耳机等待测试。。。麻烦。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 哪儿收的? 全新还是二手?
<roylez_> pocoyo: xelatex直接走的pdflatex
<jiero> tenzu: 我卖。
<jiero> tenzu: 全新的。
<tenzu> jiero: 变倒爷了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 他有参数也能生成dvi 不过是 xdv . 扩展后的貌似。
 * tenzu 适用中华人民共和国投机倒把罪
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwZjyNnp4aI&feature=related
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。1/20错误了
<jiero> 还是我的耳机好，直接分叉然后就放。——另外，这台电脑好有趣啊。放在显示屏后的那种——左右（对主机来说是前后）都出声音。都有相同位置的耳机插口，同时插2个耳机。再加音箱。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 好奇怪的主机
<LOL_> jiero: 俺想要个
<LOL_> jie
<LOL_> jiero: 你给俺邮寄个苹果耳机吧，顺便再带个ipod
<jiero> LOL_: 买二手的吧，我就是买的。DELL的Optilex系 Small Form Factor
<jiero> LOL_: 太贵，你从国内随意买个得了。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 穷学生表示没钱
<jiero> LOL_: 而且苹果耳机不好用太容易脏、坏，而且声音表现也不好——更差劲的是防噪音能力奇差。
<jiero> LOL_: 30元就有好的。
<iDracaena> LOL_: 买shuffle送的耳机很结实啊，洗衣服40分钟一点问题木有。
<jiero> iDracaena: 但线材不行。。。我都拔送了。。。
<LOL_> iDracaena: 哪有卖的
<jiero> LOL_: 我没用过 ipod，毫无疑问不知道。
<jiero> LOL_: 就是和iphone ipod 一样，，，ipod shuffle的，我测试的这种。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 听说iaudio不错，你用过吗
<iDracaena> jiero: 我的还好，挺结实的～
<iDracaena> LOL_: 就是online store
<LOL_> iDracaena: 哦
<jiero> LOL_: 没听说过，我也就用过几种罢了。。。
<iDracaena> jiero: 和ipod的还是不一样，ipod touch的有线控，shuffle的木有。
<jiero> iDracaena: 型号相似的。
<jiero> iDracaena: 那个也有，我这里3种型号。
<LOL_> jiero: 好像带srs和bbe
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的Ubuntu 无法设置成中文。（注意，是无法设置。） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360215 安装完后是好的，联网安装，直接中文界面，后来我装了gnome 后注销，重新登录，桌面社么都没有，换回原来的，登录后成了英文，在语言支持里边设置中文为第一个没有用。 求教。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 VIPZCG …
<jiero> iDracaena: iphone的还有话筒。
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。不懂。。。俺用 Ultimate Ears 200
<iDracaena> jiero: 嗯，其实ipod touch3的也有话筒。
<LOL_> jiero: 你没听过srs的音效和bbe的音质？
<jiero> LOL_:拿到手后听的第一感觉是。。。这些真的我下载的么。。。用apple的耳机/三星的耳机听不到的东西都出来了。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 没在意过。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 我才不是发烧友——
<jiero> LOL_: 我的耳机都不过 $5，
<LOL_> jiero: 三星以前好像用的也是srs，后来才出自己的音效
<jiero> LOL_: 以前买飞利浦 $4，用的苹果的 $3，现在买的 罗技UE200 $4.1
<alpha080_back> help
<LOL_> jiero: 买个Hi-end爽爽，哈哈
<iDracaena> alpha080_back: what？
<alpha080_back> 怎么实现一个数据
<jiero> LOL_: 有过 Creative EP630 也就那回事。
<LOL_> alpha080_back: ？
<jiero> LOL_: 老外要啥 bass效果-我讨厌什么给力之类的。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<alpha080_back> 用python ,写出类似于 {1:{'sell':0, 'paid':0},2:{'sell':0, 'paid':0}, 3:{'sell':0, 'paid':0},  4:{'sell':0, 'paid':0}}
<alpha080_back> 这样的数据
<LOL_> jiero: 你不是音响发烧友吗？
<alpha080_back> 要求0这个位置上的数字是随机的
<pocoyo> zhan: elpa 安装的包 会不会自动升级？
<jiero> LOL_: 当然不是。。。我玩游戏20多年，不到1/4开声音
<alpha080_back> 谁会python帮个忙
<alpha080_back> 不会占用太久
<fivesheep> 很多人是很傻, 喜欢开大bass..
<zhan> pocoyo: 貌似不会吧。要自己每次看什么的，你看下说明，我不喜欢这个东西。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。我还以为你是那种音乐和美术方面的爱好者
<jiero> fivesheep: 看到外面镇玻璃的奇车。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 错，我是鄙视音乐美术的～～～从某方面说。
<jiero> LOL_: 艺术。。。
<tenzu> alpha080_back: 记得import random就行了吧
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 艺术是人们因为比较容易找到共性的东西才被如此推崇存在的——仅此。
<alpha080_back> random我会。。但是数据不会写
<jiero> 妈的就是找共性么。
<iDracaena> alpha080_back: google dictionary
<alpha080_back> 关键词太少了
<fivesheep> 啥叫类似 xxx 的数据
<iDracaena> alpha080_back: python dictionary
<LOL_> jiero: 先是哲学然后是艺术最后是科学，音乐和美术还有数学应该属于艺术
<iDracaena> alpha080_back: 基本数据结构啊……
<alpha080_back> 我纯外行啊
<fivesheep> 你直接 a= {1:{'sell':0, 'paid':0},2:{'sell':0, 'paid':0}, 3:{'sell':0, 'paid':0},  4:{'sell':0, 'paid':0}}
<alpha080_back> 要求0这个位置上的数字是随机的
<alpha080_back> 直接写当然已经学会了。。。
<fivesheep> 那就iter
<fivesheep> 然后随机
<iDracaena> alpha080_back: 都用random嘛～
<jiero> LOL_: 我看到眼里，认为归根到底——找相通之处，互相欣赏。。。
<alpha080_back> iter?
<fivesheep> 迭代你那个东西. 然后随机赋值
<fivesheep> 草... tmux 不行啊.. 全乱了.
<alpha080_back> for in?
 * jiero 拜lainme
 * lainme 回拜jiero
<fivesheep> help(dict)
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。不是互相欣赏，就好比画家站在蒙娜丽莎面前更多是自卑而不是欣赏
<tenzu> jiero: 你怎么拜囡囡了?
<NBSS> ...
<jiero> tenzu: 一直的啊。
<jiero> LOL_: 你认为的？
<tenzu> jiero: 只能拜神拜大仙, 别乱拜
<alpha080_back> for i in random(1,4):
<alpha080_back>     item[i]['sell'] = random.randint(1,10)
<alpha080_back> 这样？
<fivesheep> .....
<tenzu> 我这外行看着都别扭...
<fivesheep> 还是建议你再看一次语法书
<alpha080_back> 囧。。。
<fivesheep> 这太基础的东西了
<fivesheep> 不看书是不行的
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<zhan> 这赋值好极品
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<LOL_> jiero: 没学过美术，所以也没机会去罗浮宫去欣赏
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> roylez_: 买到没？
<jiero> tenzu: 还是有针对性比较好。
<alpha080_back> 啊？这样不行么？
<fivesheep> 有没老板用 tmux 啊
<roylez_> cfy: mei
<cfy> roylez_: 卖完了？
<alpha080_back> 我以为就像2重积分一样就行了。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 还是登陆不进去？
<roylez_> cfy: e
<tenzu> jiero: 没事谁拜美女啊?
<roylez_> cfy: 提交不了
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<zhan> 美女？
<cfy> roylez_: 我也是。邮票。但是不能改签。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席别回去了。。。上海过年算咯
<tenzu> zhan: 你怎么在这儿混的?
<cfy> roylez_: 找 zhan 玩
<alpha080_back> learning python里面没提这个、、、
<zhan> 打倒已经买票还想着改签的。。 cfy
<zhan> 啊？
<tenzu> LOL
<zhan> tenzu: 我很久没来了
 * tenzu 高呼主席万岁~~!
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。有事。
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> zhan: lainme是美女
<roylez_> tenzu: 投胎投的不好，每年被春运虐
<jiero> zhan: 你都不知道，白混了。。。
 * zhan ... ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 从今年开始, 黄牛也不靠谱了
<zhan> lainme: 美女下午好！
<lainme> roylez_: 我21号的票
<jiero> zhan: 。。。
<roylez_> lainme: 中铁买的？还是飞机票
 * tenzu 觉得囡囡在刺激主席
<lainme> zhan: 。。。
<alpha080_back> 飞机的吧？
<lainme> roylez_: 飞机
<roylez_> lainme: 恩
<alpha080_back> 火车买的到？只能提前12天
<jiero> roylez主席也飞机好了。。。
<lainme> tenzu: 我只是表明我走得很晚
<zhan> alpha080_back: 学生票可以提前好久。。
<roylez_> jiero: 没钱
<jiero> roylez都买书了？
<alpha080_back> 我5号在火车站售票机看到一妹子刷20票
<tenzu> lainme: 飞西安么?
<lainme> tenzu: 恩
 * zhan 可惜没有珍惜学生票的机会。现在没票了。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 那时候我也在西安嘢
<jiero> lainme: 再转机？
<alpha080_back> 最后忍不住跑过去告诉她这样买不到
<lainme> jiero: 不用啊。就到西安
<zhan> alpha080_back: 。。。。。
<lainme> tenzu: 啊？你不回天津过年么
<tenzu> lainme: 过年必然要在西安
<jiero> tenzu: 为啥？
 * jiero 已经忘记了。。。健忘。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 因为父母在西安呗
<lainme> tenzu: 哦。之前一直没弄明白
<tenzu> lainme: 机场打车到西安市得80-100
 * jiero 该吃饭去了——————
<tenzu> jiero: 记得吃肉
<lainme> tenzu: 父母会去接我。。
<tenzu> lainme: 真幸福
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • gnome3锁屏后唤醒的问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360217 每次都会自动弹出软件盘在屏幕下方，怎么关掉他呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 skygragon — 2012-01-08 16:28
<lainme> tenzu: 恩。我也这么觉得
<fivesheep> 测试测试
<fivesheep> ...似乎就这频道如此
<kk> fivesheep, .. ..  ㍨ 
<tenzu> lainme: 我这次回去要把泡馍吃够
<alpha080_back> 只好先赋值dict,再改value了
<alpha080_back> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/113109
<lainme> tenzu: 我也有些想念那味道。还有馒头
<alpha080_back> 别嫌弃俺写的丑。。。
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<tenzu> lainme: 我这次回来吃自家蒸的馒头, 真不错
<alpha080_back> 字母打错了。。。
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问GTK+2.x 写的代码，可以在GTK+3.x上进行编译吗？（几乎不做修改的情况下）
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/12306.cn#
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 12306.cn Site Info
<roylez_> tenzu: 看流量图
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 刚刚安装ubuntu，遇到了一个百思不得其解的问题，上网搜也搜不到，请大侠帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360220 11.10 安装的时候写了密码，后来我嫌密码登录很麻烦，就在用户帐户解锁，然后修改成为无密码+自动登录，之后又锁定了 可是我在sudo的时候需要输入密码，结果怎么输入都白搭。然后试 …
<tenzu> roylez_: 1 month0.254 +520%
<roylez_> tenzu: 觅食去了，nnnd
<tenzu> roylez_: 吃点好的
<roylez_> tenzu: 我搜索下周围有没有burger king
<tenzu> roylez_: 吃那个不如吃开封菜
<namoamitabuddha> empathy聊天窗口的字体大小不能改变？
<roylez_> tenzu: 毛都没有
<roylez_> tenzu: 发愁了
<roylez_> tenzu: 订kfc好了
<zhan> roylez_: bs 吃 kfc 的
<roylez_> zhan: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 坡国的cheese fry不错, 还带葱花的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你天天吃垃圾食品啊
<flh_> hi
<flh_> ?
<kk> flh_, 好  ㍩ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 移动硬盘的绝对路径是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360224 电脑只能进入控制台了 然后我想把home里面的一些东西复制出来 再重装系统 不知道移动硬盘的绝对路径 怎么复制啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 nullne — 2012-01-08 17:27
<Kandu> roylez_: http://www.zhss365.cn/news1.asp?id=170
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y 天哪？！肯德基 KFC-中华素食协会
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 接收字母输入的函数，非首次输入字母时需要输入两次 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360226 该函数输入字母A、B、C、D、Q或者a、b、c、d、q，其他均为非法输入，返回字母a、b、c、d、q。 Code: int get_choice(void) {     int ch;         printf("Please the operation of your choice:\n");     printf("A.add     \tB.subtract\n");     printf …
<snugglecat> 我想问一下， "春" 的最后一笔是什么
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂
<huntxu> roylez_: 我的夢想實現了
<huntxu> roylez_: 腳踏鍵盤啊
<snugglecat> 我想问一下， "春" 的最后一笔是什么
<roylez_> Kandu: 呵呵
<roylez_> huntxu: 小胡子，你是缝纫女工转世的
<huntxu> roylez_: 我昨晚在京東買了一塊跳舞毯
<huntxu> roylez_: 今天到貨就改成鍵盤了
<roylez_> huntxu: 改装了.......
<huntxu> roylez_: 不用手按回車的感覺真爽
<huntxu> roylez_: 直接一腳踩下去，好有快感
<roylez_> huntxu: 没有力反馈
<huntxu> roylez_: 靠，我就是平常覺得小尾指沒力，拿來代替ctrl，shift和esc的
<roylez_> huntxu: 果然emacs一族都是最终要残废的命
<huntxu> 一個跳舞毯上有10個鍵，夠用了啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 我用vim啊
<snugglecat> 我想问一下， "春" 的最后一笔是什么
<huntxu> snugglecat: æ©«
<snugglecat> 是 横 还是 撇
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢了
<roylez_> huntxu: ................
<roylez_> huntxu: 你太废了
<huntxu> roylez_: 我現在只用了5個按鈕，還有3個呢3
<roylez_> huntxu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7278ec0fgw1dov0lcn5nsj.jpg
<huntxu> roylez_: 下一步得把它拆開來弄成一排的
<huntxu> roylez_: 那圖一看就是一塊板啊
<snugglecat> 幼儿园老师教的是 最后一笔写 捺
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7278ec0fgw1dov0jcp184j.jpg
<huntxu> snugglecat: 你兒子被人誤導了？
<snugglecat> 但考试还是得按老师的啊
<snugglecat> 老师打分呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 春字 最后一笔是 捺还是横
<roylez_> huntxu: 淘宝 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7278ec0fgw1dov053ieh7j.jpg
<snugglecat> 我写春字 也是最后一笔是横
<snugglecat> gebjgd,  春字 最后一笔是 捺还是横
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ,  春字 最后一笔是 捺还是横
<snugglecat> 明天问老师
<snugglecat> 可能是儿子记错了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..别问我，，我写字不按笔画的
<huntxu> roylez_: 你口味太重了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 横
<roylez_> huntxu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dotssi6e0vj.jpg
<gebjgd> snugglecat:幼儿园老师的话你也能信?
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 应该是儿子记错了， 问题是打分是老师啊， 你有啥办法
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 小学老师显然比幼儿园高明
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/BhRtF
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Thanks Bob - Imgur
<snugglecat> 应该是横的， 可能是儿子记错了。 明天去问老师。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/w4sTy.png
<cfy> roylez_: 买到没
<CyrusYzGTt> http://finance.ynet.com/3.1/1201/07/6678639.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 4.5万个Facebook账户密码被Ramnit病毒窃取_YNET.com北青网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.it168.com/a2012/0106/1299/000001299035.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 12306铁道部订票网站瘫痪 技术惹的祸？-IT168 技术开发专区
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，人呢？
<roylez_> cfy: 没
<namoamitabuddha> 粗看了下，不知道SICP主要讲啥
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问gtk+3.0是什么license？用它开发的东西可以用于商业用途么?
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以吧，，
<cfy> roylez_: 恭喜主席，贺喜主席
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求指导
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是学Lisp的么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥问题，先说啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这书是写啥的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我看目录看不懂逻辑哦i
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有Scheme是纯函数式的么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?!你在说什么？我刚及那里
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?!你在说什么？我刚进来
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 什么语言是纯函数的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Scheme
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 看wiki
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 传说， 纯函数的东西除了使cpu发热以外什么都做不了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: haskell是纯函数式的吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 貌似不io啥的，才算
<cfy> 你用到了，也就不纯了。。
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 应该可以吧， 但你不能 闭源
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 要不你按收服务费收取
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 应该你源码公开出来就行
<cfy> snugglecat: 拜见
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 如果  gtk3 是 lgpl 的， 我想更应该没阿题
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我也不是很懂， 是我自己的了解， 貌似 lgpl 是可以被 商业软件引用的。
<snugglecat> cfy, 怎么
<cfy> 看license嘛
<cfy> snugglecat: gpl有点麻烦。你改了，就得发布。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> 尤其死ee
<cfy> 配置写在脚本里。。
<cfy> 别人改一次。。。就需要公布一次。。。
<cfy> 如果gpl的话。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 应该他没改吧， 只是链接了 gtk3 而已
<cfy> roylez_: 你的脚本啥license ?
<cfy> snugglecat: 他是谁？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<snugglecat> cfy, 应该他没改吧， 只是链接了 gtk3 库而已。 如果 license 是 lgpl 应该就没问题
<roylez_> cfy: wtfgl
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ <== 他
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: http://www.gtk.org/ 写的清清楚楚的
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: The GTK+ Project
<snugglecat> wtfg==>what the f.ck guy???
<snugglecat> wtfg==>what the f.ck girl???
<cfy> roylez_: 哦？太好咯。
<draketang> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
<cfy> roylez_: wtfpl吧。。。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<snugglecat> wtfg==>what the f.ck gnu???
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 嗯，眼神不好，刚才没看到.... 0_0
<snugglecat> wtfg==>what the f.ck gun???
<cfy> snugglecat: http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y WTFPL - Do What The Fuck You Want To Public License
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 嗯，是LGPL的就行了。
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 丢脸...
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, :)
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, gpl 我想公开源码， 收服务费应该也行
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 只是我自己理解而已
<thinksight> 终于找到这个irc了
<snugglecat> thinksight, 找到组织了????
<thinksight> 呵呵
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 明白的。不过印象里使用LGPL的项目，自己做的项目本身不是需要开源的。
<thinksight> 找到说中国话的频道了
<Kandu> cfy: 一般呆哪幾個頻道?
<root0> 有用octopress 的兄弟么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 调教调教 thinksight
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我也是这么个印象
<cfy> Kandu: #lisp-zh #qi-hardware-cn #gentoo-cn
<snugglecat> thinksight, 要说香港话的么
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 另外，LGPL的包是当你对这个包做了修改，那么也只是需要开源修改后的包一起发布，而不需要开源自己的项目。
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 嗯.
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我去香港频道转转
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府有缩写的么
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 类似于 cn, hk 等
<snugglecat> gf???????
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 建个 #ubuntu-gf
<zhan> cfy: 还有 lisp-zh?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤语怎么表示， 例如 cn 表示中文
<cfy> zhan: 嗯，在我手里哦
<zhan> cfy: 等我啥时候刷完 sicp 再说
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 建个粤语的 ubuntu 频道， 自己做老大。 自己做主席
<cfy> zhan: :D
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么样。 在那里必须讲粤语
<snugglecat> #ubuntu-hk 只有俩人
<snugglecat> knownbad, 择你么你不去 #ubuntu-tw
<gebjgd> \b: 昨天晚上去了老婆同学的家里
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么你不去 #ubuntu-tw。 那也有很多人啊。 我想应该都是湾湾人
<gebjgd> \b: 小型的聚会. 她家闺女19岁.不错.不过不是我的菜
<snugglecat> 老婆同学， 你老婆也是在 德国留学????
<snugglecat> .........................
<gebjgd> \b: 老婆的同学倒是不错
<snugglecat> ..................................
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我老婆在我边上
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不留学她干嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<snugglecat> o
<cfy> iGoogle: 你的脚本发布，啥license?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来， 我好奇的是为什么不去 #ubuntu-tw 频道， 那也有很多人
<snugglecat> 怎么 #ubuntu-tw 没人说话
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Ubuntu为什么可以读出ipad上的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360235 1.png 截图里的情况是什么原因 IMG_0442.JPG 这是ipad应用程序一部分 统计信息: 发表于 由 cth451 — 2012-01-08 18:42
<\b> gebjgd: 要找就找13岁的小猡猁
<gebjgd> \b: 犯法
<gebjgd> \b: 比如16岁以上的
<\b> gebjgd: 你想的太龌龊了
<\b> gebjgd: 找个聊天的不行吗，非得 ooxx..
<gebjgd> \b: 你不龌龊? 聊天? 她才不会跟你聊天呢
<Kandu> 原來 debian 有類似 aur 的 mdn 啊 http://mentors.debian.net/
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: mentors.debian.net
<\b> gebjgd: 说白了就是玩呗
<\b> gebjgd: 在原来城市的时候，就和两个 6、７岁的越南、德国混血小猡猁玩...
<gebjgd> \b: 恋童癖
<\b> gebjgd: 猡猁控。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不行，， 虽然我要保卫 粤语 但是 不强求一定要粤语
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是这意思， 是找个由头自己做主席。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 再来个由头(不说粤语)踢人玩
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. - -
<snugglecat> 最近 knownbad 怎么了
<snugglecat> 生病了么
<pocoyo> zhan: 手动安装 auctex 后 都没有法卸载。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何能找到天翼上网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360237 各位大侠，本人新入手戴尔笔记本，但是操作系统是这个，以前用惯XP，插上无线网卡只能找到盘符，但是无法点击打开安装，请教各位大侠帮忙，这个操作系统怎么能使用无线上网卡！本人菜鸟，希望大侠能解答详细些！万分感激！！ …
<snugglecat> 原题：应督促美国改革开放。续上：1、应督促美国司法独立；2、应督促美国警方不刑讯逼供；3、应督促美国所有官员公开财产；4、应督促美国政府机关少开会多办事；5、应督促美国铁道部确保圣诞节让大家都有回家车票；6应督促美国政府搞建设禁止强拆；7应督促美国政府保证食品校车安全
<NBSS> ...
<zhan> pocoyo: 需要卸载么？
<namoamitabuddha> pa如何提高音量
<gray> 找到组织了么……
<namoamitabuddha> 声音很轻
<pocoyo> zhan: 不需要么？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Mozilla Thunderbird有没有什么插件可以方便地从通迅录里提取联系人？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360240 如题，在公司用foxmail那个很方便地在收件人那点开。就可以提取联系人，想多少就多少。回家里，ubuntu里只有Mozilla Thunderbird，有的朋友给推荐一个。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chcl2050 — 2 …
<luguanNO1> hello
<kk> luguanNO1, 好  ㍫ 
<luguanNO1> 肿么没人了
<gray> thunderbird自带导出啊……工具>通讯录>工具>导出
<Losses>  try
 * foob came to this world.!!!!
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手搭环境遇到的问题 谢谢。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360244 新手请见谅 我在虚拟机里安装了UBUNTU11 之后想安装VMTOOL 看视频说要先挂载光驱用mount 但是我执行的时候提示必须要root用户,但是自始至终都就设过一个帐号密码，之后我去用户组管理 看了只有一个帐号，而且我也把他加到root组里边 …
<namoamitabuddha> 我才发现K&R的R去世了。
<foob> cfy: 在没?
<hackspecter> Dennis去世有一段时间了吧
<hackspecter> 好像老乔去世没几天然后...
<namoamitabuddha> 我神奇般的知道Steve Jobs的去世而不知道R的去世
<uuu3> ?
<cfy> foob: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你太。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  没关系。你反正不会C
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 但我最近刚进购了 K&R
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 而且在做 K&R 的习题
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好孩子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 做不来
<foob> cfy: ccl和sbcl有什么不同,它们编译的是字节码还是二进制?我在网上没找到中文资料
<snugglecat> #ubuntu-tw 终于有人说话了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • mint卸载掉自带的ibus，再装小企鹅出现问题了，救救我吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360247 [/code]卸载掉ibus，再装fcitx，按ctrl+space没用。。。。mint12对应的是ubuntu11.10，有没有哪位知道该怎么办啊？ 终端输入fcitx就是这样的： Code: coffeefirst@coffeefirst-laptop ~ $ fcitx Info:configfile.c:297-加载配置文件: / …
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这两天都那么静啊
<snugglecat> foob, 问 lol_
<foob> snugglecat: ~_~!
<cfy> foob: 本地的吧
<cfy> foob: 貌似ccl和sbcl都不是字节的
<hackspecter> namoamitabuddha:你在做<<The C Programming Language>>上面的题?
<cfy> foob: 我去cliki.com挂了。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: cliki.com: The Best Search Links on the Net
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 我这里的问题啊。。。。
<foob> cfy: 也就是说,他们编译的都是本地二进制文件了
<cfy> foob: 不同的意思吧
<foob> cfy: 还是不大明白,算了,以后再说吧,大不了也就是类Java的运行机制
<cfy> foob: 那不是
<cfy> foob: clisp才是
<cfy> foob: 就是可以编译成本地代码吧
<cfy> foob: 但是。和gcc编译出来的不太一样。尤其是ccl
<foob> cfy: 不是纯二进制的?
<cfy> foob: 这和实现有关。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求三国战记2 rom http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360248 求，不知道为什么，我自己下载的用xmame运行不了，路径也改了，提示： Code: GLINFO: loaded OpenGL library libGL.so! GLINFO: loaded GLU    library libGLU.so! GLINFO: glPolygonOffsetEXT (2): not implemented ! GLINFO: glColorTableEXT (2): not implemented ! GLINFO: glColorSubTableEXT (2): not imple …
<foob> cfy: 也就是说CL编译的不是机器码
<cfy> foob: ccl
<cfy> foob: 我说的是clisp是字节嘛
<cfy> foob: 我说的是clisp是bytecode
<cfy> foob: ccl和sbcl貌似都是
<foob> cfy: 就是PYTHON的一样,是这个意思吧
<cfy> foob: 不知道python啥样
<foob> cfy: .py和.pyc 也是字节码
<cfy> foob: 哦。
<zhou> py是源代码吧
<zhou> pyc才是编译过的
<foob> cfy: 我这用CCL在SLIME里出错后,按Q回不到CL-USER>
<foob> cfy: 不知道你那行不?
<cfy> foob: 等下。我要设置别的东西
<foob> OK
<foob> zhou: 嗯,你玩PY的吗?
<cfy> foob: 贴个图？
<cfy> foob: 按a试试？
<foob> cfy: 等,我换CL
<cfy> foob: okay
<roylez_> cfy: 你到底偷了我什么代码去用了？
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 主席愿望
<cfy> roylez_: 冤枉
<cfy> roylez_: 没。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 那域名还存在，只是在出售状态
<roylez_> cfy: 那你用了我什么代码了？
<cfy> roylez_: 没有。我随便说说的啊。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot?
<alvin_rxg> bot?
<roylez_> cfy: 我以为你从那垃圾堆里找到啥了
<foob> cfy: 奇迹般的没带队
<foob> 没事了
<cfy> foob: ..
<foob> cfy: 刚才往配置里加了一句 '(slime-fancy),现在又没事了
<cfy> foob: 我没这句。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 能告诉我它的ip么？
<foob> cfy: 我的配置原来是(slime-setup)用CCL出错后按Q回不到提示符
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 网站问题么？
<cfy> foob: :)
<cfy> http://www.cliki.net/index
<cfy> 有人能访问么？
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 域名存在，但网站不存在，有 ip 有啥用…那ip 可能定向到域名商那边的
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 额。你是说。。。宕机？
<alvin_rxg> maybe
<foob> cfy: 刚才在网上看到个配置文件里是(slime-setup '(slime-fancy))我改成这样,现在用CCL没事了
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> 我看看
<cfy> foob: http://74.207.228.11/Common%20Lisp%20implementation
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: CLiki: Common Lisp implementation
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 接着问安装VMTOOL提示权限不足，各位大哥帮看看啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360249 做好了 我就写个教程啊 第一步 加载光驱 要用ROOT 方法：sudo passwd root 更改好密码之后 按su 切换到root下 执行 mount/dev/cdrom /mnt --加载到mnt cd mnt --进入mnt下 ls 列出文件 vmware-tools-distrib cd mware-tools-distrib 列出安装文件 之 …
<foob> cfy: 暂时理解不了本地和字节还有二进制的区别
<cfy> foob: 这个。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283219/index_2.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 外国骚年终于买到了中国军铲 - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> alpha080_back, 闺女睡觉了????
<alpha080_back> ...
<alpha080_back> 早就睡了
<alpha080_back> 正在写个其丑无比的py
<cfy> roylez_: 主席 好
<alpha080_back> 奇
<cfy> roylez_: 车票买到没？
<cfy> alpha080_back: .....
<zhan> py 都能写得其丑无比。。
<alpha080_back> 至少它能运行了。。。
<zhan> cfy: 我觉得主席会 kick 你
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282611/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 各种子弹的威力展示，越到后面越逆天 - AcFun.tv
<alpha080_back> 是啊，全部都是乱七八糟的数据结构
<foob> roylez_: 万岁
<cfy> zhan: 为啥。咱关心主席
<cfy> roylez_: zhan不关心主席的回家问题
<alpha080_back> 不会写脚本，不知道咋开始。只好能运行就可以了
<alpha080_back> 还打包了exe文件= =
<cfy> ...
<cfy> exe
<cfy> elf
<cfy> 呵呵
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，如果你不回去了，我去上海看您
<alpha080_back> 郁闷的是提示只会用英文的。暂时解决不了
<gDD> Clementine有些amaroK 1.4的风范。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 估计在死命的刷网页。
<cfy> iGoogle: 唉。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求教高手答惑,可以看见无线网络,也可以加入但是分配的IP地址无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360251 菜鸟求教高手答惑,可以看见无线网络,也可以加入但是分配的IP地址无法使用 以下是信息显示. User@User-Ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:1c:23:ab:5c:de inet 地址:10.23.0.10 广播:10.23.0.255  …
<alpha080_back> 继续完善。。
<cfy> gDD: 你在用啥键盘布局？
<iGoogle> 还没票。那的确完蛋了
<gDD> cfy: dvorak
<cfy> iGoogle: 后天我考 计算机网络。。。
<cfy> 怎么办。。。
<alpha080_back> 有机票。。
<cfy> 都不会。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我喜欢 0.4 magnum
<cfy> gDD: 你终于用了。。。。
<alpha080_back> 问我啊。。
<cfy> roylez_: ....买到没
<iGoogle> 俄
<gDD> cfy: 早用了啊。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 我去您那玩。。
<alpha080_back> 问我挂科的经验
<gDD> 我买了机票了，火车票买怕了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 穿透力好，也能打出爆头效果
<roylez_> cfy: 没买到
<cfy> gDD: 比我玩吧，我说正式用。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 刚好可以吃掉车票钱
<cfy> gDD: 我记得，我用了好久。。。你还在纠结。。。
<lpy> 请问 用Vim好还是Emacs好
<gDD> 机票还比软卧便宜
<cfy> lpy: emacs
<zhan> emacs
<lpy> 为什么？
<gDD> cfy: 现在一直在用，但是一直想把qwerty的盲打练一下
<cfy> lpy: 没為什麼，其他的，你别问了
<lpy> 有没有什么好的教程可以推荐？   用习惯了Vim
<cfy> gDD: ....
<fishoneeyed> lpy: 仁者见仁，智者见智。用了你才知道。我认为emacs好。
<lpy> good
 * cfy vimer怎么没说话？
<iGoogle> 我们平时不开启vim。
<iGoogle> lol
<lpy> 请问 有木有什么教程   或者博客什么的？
<cfy> emacser.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Emacs中文网
<cfy> iGoogle: 3 minutes left....
<gDD> Vim的授权比Emacs宽松
<iGoogle> 过年了。不打架。
<lpy> Thanks
<iGoogle> 支持你去吃亏主席。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 主席不告诉我地址。。。。
<iGoogle> 去18m问
<roylez_> cfy: 到张江给我打电话
<cfy> 哦。。。。去公司啊
<iGoogle> 说他欠了钱
<cfy> roylez_: ...，你不回去了？
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> roylez_: ...
 * cfy 96.3%...
<roylez_> cfy: 弄到初一走也是可能
<cfy> roylez_: 初一走。。。可怜的主席。。。
<cfy> 连主席都没车票做了。。
<cfy> roylez_: 没事。你把你的那个，啥网的，刷票脚本开起来嘛
 * zhan 准备后天买 21 号的票。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 韩国那主席就是坐火车挂了的
<roylez_> cfy: 没戏，搞不定
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<iGoogle> 朝鲜的吧
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥？
<iGoogle> 自己的国家，都搞错了
<cfy> iGoogle: 好了，刷新下，根目录下
<roylez_> iGoogle: 一样的，n棒子国
<iGoogle> o
<cfy> iGoogle: 能下载的吧。速度怎样？
<gDD> 刷票的作者说12306吧cookie时间缩短了
<gDD> s/吧/把/
<iGoogle> 就100左右
<foob`> 原来中国军品铲这么牛,多少钱一个/
<iGoogle> 难道要axel? 不好吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该是我的上行速度限制了。axel随便。就我在上网，我家，现在
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实，我可以提取出来。。。然后给你。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你反正不要视频部分。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 剩余时间多少？
<iGoogle> 5x分钟
<cfy> 哦。。。那算了，挂着吧，我不关了。。
<cfy> 不会被攻击吧。。
<iGoogle> 攻击啥。
<cfy> 我怕。。
<iGoogle> 我都不怕
<cfy> 不好和神比 :D
<iGoogle> 放心
<roylez_> iGoogle: 干啥呢？
<iGoogle> 下载正日同志坐火车的录像。
<zhan> iGoogle: 明明在下黄片
<cfy> iGoogle: 哎，转换下格式，拷贝到ipod touch...明天动车看。。。
<iGoogle> 打发时间，还是可以的。 cf
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282797/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 神似！简直和那个人一模一样！ - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> 不看飞字
<iGoogle> 看电视去。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 图片啊
<roylez_> iGoogle: 谁告诉你acfun只有飞字的
<zhan> iGoogle: 可以关的
<zerta_D> hello
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨真笨
<kk> zerta_D, 好  ㍮ 
<zerta_D> 删了帐号，重新添加，终于能进irc了。
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T,为了convert,..我要recompile mencoder....
<\b> fishoneeyed: hallo world
<cfy> iGoogle: mencoder转，怎么还是调用ffmpeg的？
<fishoneeyed> \b: 换了马甲就不认识你了吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我给mencoder加了faac支持不行。。。仔细看了下。貌似是要ffmpeg支持faac....
<cfy> iGoogle: mencoder转，还真是调用ffmpeg的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 估计是库调用？
<cfy> iGoogle: ps auxww里面没看到。。
<namoamitabuddha> mplayer 不能播放 asf?
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 没事过。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Opening audio decoder: [dshow] Win32/DirectShow decoders
<namoamitabuddha> 我已经上ffmpeg了
<namoamitabuddha> mplayer -playlist http://www.abc.net.au/streaming/newsradio.asx
<namoamitabuddha> 提示缺少解码器
<alvin_rxg> aux 是播放列表。 里边是说 mms
<alvin_rxg> asx 是播放列表。 里边是说 mms
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: stupid?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 啥时候，你代替bot了。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: ....
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 对，最后解析出来是asf
<cfy> solidot.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你看。。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: acelpdec.ax
<alvin_rxg> 看什么
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你有bot的行为。贴title
<namoamitabuddha> ffmpeg不能解析？
<foob> ~hi,everyone.i'm just wondering if someone can give me a cloak,thanks
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg 的发言不代表我 alvin_rxg 的意志
<cfy> foob: 额。。
<cfy> foob: 去#freenode发。。。。
<cfy> foob: 不是这里。。
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<gebjgd> http://web.6park.com/bbs/first1.shtml
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 留园性趣贴图 6park.com
<roylez_> cfy: 啥时候过来？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不乖
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 我都不知道你电话。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我不是在必胜客订批萨的时候留了电话的么
<gebjgd> http://weehaa.de/
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y weehaa.de - Das Paradies für Schnäppchenjäger
<namoamitabuddha> (+ 1 1)
<cfy> roylez_: 啥？我怎么知道。。。我又不是必胜客。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 2
<roylez_> cfy: 你不是送批萨的么？
<MeaCulpa_> .
<cfy> roylez_: @_@
<namoamitabuddha> (+ 1 2)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 3
 * CyrusYzGTt 今天网络 太差了，，终于上来了。。 
<cfy> roylez_: 我啥时候成了必胜客了？！
<roylez_> cfy: http://jandan.net/2012/01/08/pulled_tea.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 泰国人也开挂：茶是怎样拉出来的[v]
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<namoamitabuddha> (lambda (x) (+ x 1))
<cfy> roylez_: 额，发错表情。。
<cfy> roylez_: @_@
<namoamitabuddha> (funcall * 1)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: #<Anonymous Function #x302000DF9EFF>
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 2
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Hi, lisp bot, I have been looking for you for a long time!
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: faint...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你不是英语不好么。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 又装啦。。
<gebjgd> http://pop.6park.com/finance/messages/90919.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 看5美元与10美元在各国能干些什么
<sulit> -_-
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 好个p, 考试一半分数都考不到。
<sulit> O_O
<sulit> OO_OO
<gebjgd> (.人.)
<cfy> gebjgd: 下午了？
<gebjgd> cfy: 恩呢
<foob> cfy: 杯具啊,好容易有人理了,不知道人家说什么,闷
<cfy> foob: ..
<foob> please wait for staff food
<foob> can i get a cloak please
<foob> mind if i pm you ?三个人一人一句,看不懂
<NBSS> kjkjkjjkjkjkjkjkjkkjkjk
<cfy> foob: 你再进去，我帮你，说说试试
<cfy> foob: 进入#freenode
<foob> OK
<cfy> foob: 又人内线么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: You are being so rude.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ..
<foob> cfy: could you take a look at /msg nickserv listownmail please
<cfy> foob: ?
<foob> cfy: 那边的人给我发的
<cfy> foob: 你发送 /msg nickserv listownmail
<foob> 发了
<cfy> foob: 看看，结果内线，给我
<cfy> foob: email出来了么？
<foob> 我正在登陆
<cfy> ..
<foob> 邮件还没收到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/gebraucht+vorfuehrware
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Gebraucht- & Vorführware bei notebooksbilliger.de
<cfy> 啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然舊的thinkpad賣
<cfy> foob: 不是，可能需要你的email地址
<foob> 我注册的时候填了
<cfy> foob: 你把结果，复制下，回复给那个人嘛
<foob> 邮箱里空的,没收到邮件啊
<cfy> ..
<cfy> 把,你打的命令的结果贴给那个人
<cfy> 那个email地址吧
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac272206/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 成都艾普宽带极品客户“川普哥”录音上传时间：2011-12-05 22:38:36 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> cfy: 笑死了
<roylez_> cfy: 充气娃娃一天才卖出去2个，都是藏族人订的
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<foob> cfy: 你是说他需要我的邮件地址?
<cfy> foob: 也许
 * ofan 低价出售高速VPN,SSH
<cfy> foob: 你再联系联系那个私聊的
<cfy> foob: 实在不行用google翻译
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<NBSS> 差不多先生？
<zepogh> 夜深人静阿，
<cfy> 差不多先生？
<foob> 貌似还是能看到我的IP啊
<zepogh> chatzilla和xchat哪个好
<cfy> foob: 我看不到。。。
<cfy> *** foob is unknown (~user@unaffiliated/foob)
<foob> cfy: 是吗,我自己用whois能看到
<cfy> foob: 你在第一行肯定看不到吧
<foob> cfy: 是啊
<cfy> foob: 那就行了
<foob> cfy: 呵呵 ,那就是行了
<cfy> 嗯
<foob> cfy: 最后我给他来了个xie xie 不知道他能看懂不,哈哈
<cfy> foob: 估计看不懂。。。
<foob> 我想也是,
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥转好了。
<cfy> iGoogle: rmvb->mp4
<cfy> iGoogle: 你下好了么？
<iGoogle> 下完了
<cfy> okay
<iGoogle> 可手上没高清的视频
<cfy> 关掉dmz,关掉nginx
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> 好
<cfy> 关了
<cfy> iGoogle: 额，我要过5天没网络的日子了 T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: 你能想象么。。
<iGoogle> 本来就没网络。
<cfy> 啊？
<cfy> 有的呀
<cfy> 不过不准备带电脑了
<cfy> 也就少包一个月
<foob> 下了,各位bye bye!
<snugglecat> gebjgd, goldendict 怎么不支持 .dict.gz 的字典了， 这个是stardict 之前用的
<snugglecat> goldendict 不能用这些字典了么
<alvin_rxg> \b: 捡了个带 haste 的鞋子，跑得好快～
<\b> ......
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你不学习了?
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 吃完完饭再看书
<\b> ...
<\b> 我也没学习...
<alvin_rxg> =。=
<snugglecat> 那猫吵我俩钟头了
<snugglecat> 儿子9.30上床后， 它就一直围着要鱼吃。
<snugglecat> 我还给了鱼给他了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 刷牙
<snugglecat> goldendict 怎么用不了我的字典文件了
<snugglecat> 我的字典文件是 dict.dz
<snugglecat> 有人知道怎么回事么
<flh> kk: hi
<kk> flh, 好  ㍘ 
<flh> kk: hi
<flh> kk: 意思是我来了
<kk> flh, 好  ㍘ 
<flh> 怎么是筹码呀
<snugglecat> goldendict 是 qt 程序啊
<snugglecat> 编译的 goldendict 运行不了啊
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那剑只能店里买吗？  50KiB http://uploadpie.com/FNhkE
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<snugglecat> 谁帮我解决一下 goldendict 的问题
<alvin_rxg> 太帅了，一把滴着脓毒的剑～  http://uploadpie.com/dhVrI
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> =.=  我怎么把那狼给杀了……
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ qmake-qt4 && make
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我装了啊
<snugglecat> 该死
<snugglecat> 怎么走了
<snugglecat> 我装的 goldendict 只认 .bgl 字典
<snugglecat> 怎么解决啊
<snugglecat> 貌似我缺少一些文件
<knownbad> 干嘛自己编译？
<snugglecat> 原来我搞错了
<snugglecat> 我缺少 俩文件
<snugglecat> 每个字典我缺俩文件
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<snugglecat> 现在我去哪下载字典啊
<snugglecat> 原来的字典原来没用的
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 怎么每天晚上都喊 jj 呢？
<snugglecat> 我还傻傻的， 谁要字典我就给谁
<snugglecat> 原来我的字典就一垃圾
<mayli> alvin_rxg: shua cun zai gan, ce shi wangluo
<alvin_rxg> mayli: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> 不懂…
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 网址机器人坏掉了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 试试线路通不通
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<zerta_D> http://www.guokr.com/post/86309/ 试试网址机器人
<kk> zerta_D,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> kk: http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<mayli> alvin_rxg: expired - timeout
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> lol
<snugglecat> 有啥字典推荐的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我這裏可以
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我知道怎么回事了，每个字典我少俩文件
<snugglecat> 原来只有 .dict.dz 文件是不行的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: idx 和 iof
<gebjgd> snugglecat: idx 和 ifo
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 恩那
<snugglecat> 是啊， 那俩文件我没有
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 那你慘了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 哪裏下載的啊
<zerta_D> hello
<zerta_D> 还有人在吗？
<\b> holla
<snugglecat> 以前还没移除的时候下的。 现在都不知道哪下了
<kk> zerta_D, 好  ㍚ 
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不是吧
<snugglecat> 我装了一次机器， 把 /home 分区都格式化了 ， 要不我还有原下载的文件
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你都有啥詞典?
<snugglecat> 英汉， 汉英的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 靠.這些.小意思
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我都有
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 等等，我去折腾下
<gebjgd> 我睡了3個小時
<\b> ..
<gebjgd> 剛醒
<gebjgd> 竟然還有vpn呢
<\b> not dresden?
<gebjgd> \b: 他不是胖魚
<\b> o
<gebjgd> \b: 胖魚在dresden後來又讀研的那個
<gebjgd> \b: fishoneyed是在frankfurt的那個. 他上班了.網管
<\b> he is also a fish...
<gebjgd> \b: 恩.2條
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 怎么这频道出现那么多德国的留学生
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美国的倒是少见..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 德國留學生愛irc 美國的也有很多.不說話,都去偷偷努力了
<fivesheep> 有没留徳的美女
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 其實這裏不好的. 什麽feiruowa
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 沒見過幾個
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 她还当模特呢..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 誰? feiruowa?
<fivesheep> 长得一般般, 我觉得
<\b> ?
<fivesheep> 对
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 女的?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 怪不得叫肥弱娃
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美国人, 斯诺文尼亚裔
<\b> ..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 會中文?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 会
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 貌似是我在某个地方把她带了过来.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你和她有過一腿?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没有
<fivesheep> 在某个学中文的频道
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我没事常挂那
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 恩, 沒有一腿 有多腿
<snugglecat> 真找到了下载
<fivesheep> gebjgd: twitter你搜索那名字大概能找到她 lol
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 沒啥意思.twitter上竟是無病呻吟的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你都不呻吟了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没什么好说的了
<fivesheep> 现在
<gebjgd> http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/2110.html
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 偶尔发发老师
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我都不上了. g+ twitter都不上了.沒意思
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 都上着玩玩. 不过我没那么多话. 牢骚也少了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 最近怎么了， 都不出声了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 他戀愛了
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 他不是有老婆么
<knownbad> 在跟小小鸟谈恋爱
<snugglecat> 奶奶的，我基本把所有字典都下了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你经常裸聊不
<gebjgd> knownbad: 裸聊狂
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你潜水那么久我都忘了要问你什么了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: pwnna也是米國的吧
<fivesheep> 不知道哦
<knownbad> fivesheep: 不常
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你要我用过的套子？
<snugglecat> ......
<gebjgd> http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/2110.html
<snugglecat> 我怕怀孕， 生孩子很疼的
<knownbad> 没关系你屁眼很强韧的。
<fivesheep> 饿了
<fivesheep> 烤点三文鱼吃吃..
<knownbad> 去喝饮茶？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那破魚我都不吃.都是我老婆吃
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 啥字典我都装了
<snugglecat> 查起来会不会很慢
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 肉多
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 啥字典?
<snugglecat> stardict 的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不好吃
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不會
<snugglecat> 汉语词典我装了
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 我把stardict的字典弄成web形式. 然后修改一个chrome的插件, 方便双击取词
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我的詞典700m
<snugglecat> 哦
<fivesheep> snugglecat: https://skitch.com/e-fivesheep/gs9ir/welcome-to-fivesheeps-homepage
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 哦。
<oooxxx> good
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 还有佛学大辞典
<fivesheep> snugglecat: http://dict.fivesheep.net/lookup.php?dicts=ox,ld&word=test 有需要的话, 你可以用我的web词典. lol
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我也有
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<snugglecat> 呵呵，貌似佛学对我没用啊
<fivesheep> 我只放了三个字典上去, 牛津, 郎道 和 21世纪
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 怎么用啊
<fivesheep> chrome 插件我用了 onlinedict 国人写的. 不过我改了一下
<snugglecat> 明白了
<snugglecat> 在 url 改
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 不是
<fivesheep> url是可以配置的
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 哦
<fivesheep> 我改的是别的东西
<fivesheep> 他那个是选中就翻译
<fivesheep> 我改成双击
<fivesheep> 像google 自带那个一样
<snugglecat> 哦
<fivesheep> 我是嫌 dict.cn 的词典不好
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词_中国最专业的英语学习家园
<fivesheep> onlinedict 还不错的
<fivesheep> 支持查询记录
<fivesheep> 不过 我打算把这功能做到自己的网页上. 记录查询过的单词,  查询次数 之类
<fivesheep> 然后自己弄个插件, 给浏览过的网页 上查询过的单词自动highlight
<fivesheep> 这idea不错吧
<gebjgd> 現在還有人去買winphone7麽
<fivesheep> 发神经?
<fivesheep> winphone 没哪怕一点优势
<zerta_D> 友人去买n9的么？
<zerta_D> 有
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 你只能買到2手了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 之後自己刷android
<zerta_D> 行货有的。
<zerta_D> 我不刷android
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 那你用什麽
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 如何qq 中文輸入法
<zerta_D> android玩腻了，我才决定买N9的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 玩什麽. 用
<zerta_D> moto的低端andorid机
<zerta_D> moto的低端android机
<zerta_D> 我很想好好玩玩meego系统
<gebjgd> zerta_D: meego我直接刪除了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: asus eeepc直接帶的.直接換了arch
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 手機還是android htc disire z
<gebjgd> zerta_D: meego軟件太少
<zerta_D> N9自带的meego和桌面版的meego不一样。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 我知道有人用.早就打聽過了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 沒qq 中文輸入法有沖突
<zerta_D> 软件少，但好折腾。不像android一样，获取root权限还要破解
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 根本不需要root
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 我還在用原廠的rom
<zerta_D> 好吧！
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 你要root幹嘛?
<zerta_D> 其实，N9就是一款工程机
<zerta_D> 换字体
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 實際就是這樣
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 字體很漂亮了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 反正我的是歐版的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 中文感覺很不錯了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 给鱼去鳞还真麻烦..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 額?不是那種已經去魚鱗的?
<zerta_D> 我手机，自带字体不好看。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 板菜刀
<gebjgd> zerta_D: htc的非常不錯
<zerta_D> 还有就是N9的外观很不错
<gebjgd> zerta_D: htc desire z也相當不錯
<zerta_D> 虽然，lumia 800和N9一样的外观。但我不喜欢wp7系统
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 除非買了.刷android 還能用
<gebjgd> zerta_D: meego基本上沒啥希望了
<zerta_D> 我想，刷android应该不难。就看有没有高手研究了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 有android cm
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 我没郎道和21世纪啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 都有的路過
<snugglecat> .....
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 還放手機上了.
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 隨時都能查
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 啦啦啦啦啦啦
<snugglecat> 放得下么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 8G 卡
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 老婆的那個16g.便宜的很
<snugglecat> 好吧， 没卡的路过
<snugglecat> 廊道的英文叫啥
<linsux> 诺基亚死定了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: langdao-ce
<gebjgd> snugglecat: langdao-ec
<gebjgd> linsux: 我也覺得是
<linsux> wp7手机不够突破
<linsux> 弄不过安卓和iphone
<snugglecat> 有的啊
<snugglecat> 怎么我这里没见到
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我买的带皮的还有鱼鳞
<fivesheep> 刚搞掂 放烤炉里
<zerta_D> 我现在对iphone4是毫无兴致。对android手机兴致不大。
<fivesheep> 20分钟之后有得吃
<fivesheep> 哈哈
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 那你還能用什麽
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 現在沒系統可用了
<zerta_D> n9呗！不跟随呗！
<knownbad> 去健身房
<linsux> n9是什么系统
<zerta_D> meego
<linsux> 那个不是已经死掉了吗
<zerta_D> 源于n900的meamo。
<snugglecat> 我这里郎道显示是 简明英汉 简明汉英
<zerta_D> 确实是死掉了。但我喜欢～
<snugglecat> 我都有
<snugglecat> 只不过郎道显示的是 简明汉英 英汉
<snugglecat> 终于完了
<linsux> 我现在都不太折腾了，刷了2.3.4的安卓系统就不刷了
<linsux> 挺稳定，软件也够多
<linsux> 而且还有凯立德导航
<linsux> 挺牛的
<fivesheep> google的导航不是很好么
<zerta_D> N9更像一部linux系统手机。还能有apt-get更新软件，安装软件
<zerta_D> google地图，没有离线地图包
<gebjgd> zerta_D: meego的源太次了
<zerta_D> （网上有人说有。但我没找到
<zerta_D> 用过小段时间百度地图。不习惯
<fivesheep> 在线就是了...
<fivesheep> 数据都用不完的
<zerta_D> 确实。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你很喜欢健身啊
<snugglecat> 一定是个大块头
<zerta_D> 我一个月500MB流量，用不完
<fivesheep> 撑死200
<fivesheep> 我还2g的.
<fivesheep> 这段时间一个月估计不到100
<zerta_D> 我上个月用了420MB
<fivesheep> http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/o7t40/as_someone_living_in_china_let_me_tell_you_what/
<zerta_D> 这个月估计少点
<gebjgd> 300m路過
<gebjgd> 足夠額
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<linsux> 过期系统说来有啥用
<linsux> 过气系统
<linsux> wp7也会走meego的老路
<linsux> 不了了之
<zerta_D> N900还有很多人用呢！
<zerta_D> wp7不会像meego死的这么惨吧！
<gebjgd> zerta_D: n900有多少人用?
<zerta_D> 毕竟微软有的是钱砸
<snugglecat> 猫猫又要我抱了
<linsux> 为什么不会
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 基本上都死掉了的破手機.很多人都不用n900了
<linsux> 微软对于移动系统的理解一向都是不到位的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 或者換android
<linsux> 我觉得wp7连meego都不如
<linsux> 诺基亚连meego都放弃了
<linsux> 没办法看好wp7
<zerta_D> 很多人都说，诺基亚要被微软收购了。甚至，当网上传出诺基亚将被收购的消息，诺基亚的股票涨了
<gebjgd> wp7上市的時候已經太晚了
<gebjgd> 已經過氣了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 两只野鸡的故事..
<zerta_D> 现在webos也生死未卜。说起来，webos还是很不错的系统呢
<fivesheep> two chicken won't make an eagle
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 什麽兩只野雞?
<fivesheep> nokia and m$
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<fivesheep> zerta_D: webos还不错. 我这段时间天天拿来听radio
<fivesheep> online radio比收音机清晰多了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 還不如買個online radio
<linsux> 其实现在所有移动器材的基本问题没解决
<linsux> 电池
<linsux> 手机，笔记本的电池都太烂
<gebjgd> linsux: 呵呵. 我的htc 三塊電池. 還不用它打電話
<gebjgd> linsux: 上網本的電池很強了
<linsux> 我两块
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 既然有多功能的
<fivesheep> 还买radio干啥
<linsux> 上网本的效率
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 發家裏聽啊
<gebjgd> linsux: 上linux
<fivesheep> 我就是在家里听啊
<gebjgd> linsux: 刷刷的
<fivesheep> hp touchpad
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 有專門的online radio器材
<linsux> 上linux怕网银和游戏玩不了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 候总好像有个
<gebjgd> linsux: 不需要網銀的路過
<linsux> 最近淘宝很多
<gebjgd> linsux: 游戲也不在上網本上玩.家裏有台式機
<linsux> 我手机，水电煤气，都是网上交的
<zerta_D> webos我很看得来那个任务切换。现在android 4.0也抄袭webos
<linsux> 我没台式机啊
<linsux> 我嫌吵
<linsux> 而且要固定坐那
<zerta_D> 不玩游戏，不用网银的路过。
<linsux> 我宁可笔记本外接了，也和台式机差不多
<gebjgd> linsux: 用上網本的時候顯然不是在家裏
<linsux> 你们都是神仙
<linsux> 个个都是
<gebjgd> linsux: 我玩戰地.向來大游戲
<gebjgd> linsux: 什麽配置高玩什麽
<linsux> 战地3我用笔记本玩
<linsux> 全过了
<zerta_D> 我的本本被我当台式机用了。基本上不挪窝的
<linsux> 现在的笔记本牛的很
<gebjgd> linsux: 筆記本太熱.
<linsux> 不就80度吗
<gebjgd> linsux: 對筆記本沒什麽好感了.太吵
<linsux> 所以趁冬天玩
<linsux> 呵呵
<linsux> 没有太热的问题
<zerta_D> 笔记本呢玩游戏，还是得买专业的游戏本。
<linsux> 现在的笔记本已经很牛了
<gebjgd> linsux: 我筆記本太多了 沒有興趣了
<linsux> 已经不是以前的集显笔记本
<gebjgd> linsux: 公司給配了2000歐的thinkpad t520都那麽回事
<zerta_D> 自己买配件，配台游戏台式机
<gebjgd> i7
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 對.我的就是
<gebjgd> zerta_D: amd apu
<linsux> 我以前也考虑配台式机
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 專門玩游戲
<linsux> 东平西凑一看价钱，还是笔记本便宜，lol
<gebjgd> 顯然台式機便宜
<linsux> 专门玩游戏机的话，买个xbox360，全搞定
<zerta_D> 该睡觉了。各位晚安兼早早安安～
<gebjgd> linsux: 沒有rts
<fivesheep> 88
<linsux> rts也不用台式机
<gebjgd> linsux: 用什麽?
<gebjgd> linsux: 不用台式機
<linsux> 笔记本
<gebjgd> linsux: 不愛筆記本
<gebjgd> linsux: 再買我就8台筆記本了
<linsux> 很多人潜意识台式机便宜
<linsux> 其实如果仔细一算，不便宜的
<gebjgd> linsux: 確實便宜
<linsux> 好主板，4核处理器，玩战地3，gtx460以上的显卡少不了，20寸显示器要的吧
<linsux> 内存，外壳，储存
<gebjgd> linsux: 不用nv的東西
<gebjgd> linsux: 一水的amd
<gebjgd> linsux: 8月份買的 550偶
<linsux> 哪块
<gebjgd> linsux: 歐
<gebjgd> linsux: amd apu a6 3650 + 6670混交
<gebjgd> linsux: 8g內存. 主板efi usb3.0 hdmi什麽都帶了
<linsux> 550欧元是多少rmb
<gebjgd> linsux: 22寸飛利浦顯示器 1T硬盤
<linsux> *10吗
<gebjgd> linsux: 不到5000
<gebjgd> linsux: 當時估計8.5吧
<gebjgd> 550 * 8.5
<linsux> 这个价钱笔记本也很好了
<gebjgd> linsux: 不需要筆記本
<gebjgd> linsux: 我需要散熱好的 能交火的台式機
<gebjgd> linsux: 輕松跑游戲
<linsux> 交火改善不多的
<gebjgd> linsux: dx11的改善很多150%
<gebjgd> linsux: 網上有評測
<fivesheep> 吃饱回来了
<fivesheep> 干掉了大半块鱼
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我不愛吃魚
<fivesheep> 北方人..
<fivesheep> 我是从小吃到大, 少了鱼可不行
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我爸就是愛吃.我是吃膩了
<fivesheep> 肉可少吃, 鱼不能不吃
<fivesheep> 不过我一般不吃淡水鱼
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我家都是吃海魚
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 瓶子魚 帶魚 黃花魚. 但是我不喜歡.吃太多了膩了
<fivesheep> 鱼怎么能吃腻
<fivesheep> 三文鱼例外.. 油特多
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不知道 不喜歡
<fivesheep> 不过吃得起黄花鱼.. 有米啊
<fivesheep> 果然是大富人家..
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是老頭子愛吃
<fivesheep> 小时候是总吃. 然后突然就没吃过了
<fivesheep> 因为大幅度涨价
<fivesheep> 几百块一斤
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 他向來是寜吃仙桃一口 不吃爛桃一筐
<fivesheep> 那也得有钱才行
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 現在國內多少錢我不知道了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 太長時間沒回國了
<fivesheep> 我也想天天吃石斑啊
<gebjgd> 那是什麽東西?
<fivesheep> 鱼啊
<fivesheep> 肉的口感特别好
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 沒聽說過
<fivesheep> 竟然没听过石斑?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我現在基本上都vegan了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 沒有
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 一減肥.二身體狀況好了很多
<fivesheep> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8E%B3%E7%91%81%E7%9F%B3%E6%96%91%E9%B1%BC
<fivesheep> 吃鱼能减肥
<snugglecat> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dovet6xnc9j.jpg
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 老婆不會做.她喜歡清蒸.我受不了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我又懶的做
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 当然清蒸啊
<fivesheep> 好鱼不清蒸 怎么吃
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我受不了清蒸
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 沒法吃
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 向來紅燒或者膾炖
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你看.. 你老婆嫁错人了.. 竟然不懂欣赏鱼的鲜味
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 那是便宜的, 不新鲜的鱼才那么搞
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 她自己做魚.她吃她的.我吃我的
<fivesheep> 名贵的鱼类一般都是清蒸
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 德國這地方上哪兒找鮮魚啊
<fivesheep> 不过, 也有别的做法
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 雪藏不代表不新鲜
<fivesheep> 豆豉蒜头炒 也不错
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 北方也清蒸.我不愛吃
<fivesheep> 水煮鱼的做法也不错
<fivesheep> 不知道能否用来做三文鱼.. 三文鱼肉有点粗
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 水煮魚還是不錯的.但是太辣了
<fivesheep> 酸菜鱼 那就
<fivesheep> 不过这些都用便宜的鱼类的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 菊花魚好吃
<fivesheep> 你是喜欢菊花吧
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 滾
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那要好刀功
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 你说 炸的那种?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 對
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 看看這個 http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/2110.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<fivesheep> 看了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 对穷小孩来说这种试验太残酷
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 剛開始換
<alvin_rxg1> 洗澡洗澡， duschen duschen, shower shower
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 手淫手淫
<alvin_rxg1> 好主意
<alvin_rxg1> 哎，这厨房啊……煮完后 一片邋遢……你他妈电饭锅打开了半天还插着电！
<alvin_rxg1> 不管了，我也不拔了，反正下个月我走人了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 真夠敗家的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 射到電飯煲裏
<alvin_rxg1> 肏他妈的，都是来自农村的
<alvin_rxg1> 就这么颠覆了我对农村的印象，颠覆了我对曾经的村里的印象
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你是村裏來的?
<alvin_rxg1> 对
<alvin_rxg1> 上大学前都是农民，后来被居民了
<ofan> yoooooooooooo
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这故事果然就是跟我猜测的那样.. 我刚才只看了第一部分. 然后第二部分的东西我都猜到了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你有写过信给总统么。 据说会有机会被总统看到哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 明天我写信给胡爷爷
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 你回国？
<ofan> american horror story很一般
<knownbad> snugglecat: 那个总统？
<snugglecat> 好像都有酱紫传统吧
<snugglecat> 好像说， 奥巴马会亲自回
<knownbad> 他跟你说的？
<snugglecat> 哦， 不是 应该是 “尽管奥巴马并非第一个会亲自读民众来信的美国总统，但他确是“第一个把读信变成日常习惯的美国总统”。”
<snugglecat> 雅虎中国说的
<snugglecat> http://overseas.cn.yahoo.com/ypen/20120108/803092.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<knownbad> 那你知道外国企业在中国受到控管的吧？
<snugglecat> 不知道
<snugglecat> 和总统收信是什么关系?
<knownbad> 那国内企业受到控管吗？
<snugglecat> 不知道
<knownbad> 那我也不知道
<snugglecat> 问 gebjgd 应该知道， 他老婆 远房亲戚 是高官
<snugglecat> .....
<knownbad> 住几楼以上才是高官？
<alvin_rxg1> 3楼以上
<snugglecat> 一楼吧。 高官还住公寓？ 住 别墅吧
<knownbad> 那我老婆家不算。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 想搞个辣椒酸梅粉来吃水果。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这两天怎么了， 很少出声
<knownbad> 今天才搞清楚为何衣服总是有味道，原来误开个 gentle 可能没洗干净。
<knownbad> 我冬眠中。
<knownbad> 家里得搞清洁，老婆快来了。
<knownbad> 二奶的东西得清干净。
<snugglecat> ..........
<knownbad> 还得竖个天线给老婆看电视。
<snugglecat> 搬个同价钱的房子， 不就一干二净了么
<knownbad> 下礼拜吧。
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 记得也清理下 irc 聊天记录哦
<snugglecat> 还有电脑，大床
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。哦。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, 那个 log 怎么清啊
<alvin_rxg1> 什么 log
<snugglecat> 不过换个名就好
<snugglecat> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs 这个啊
<knownbad> 还好，我笔记本有 encryption。
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<knownbad> 电脑和大床等老婆来。
<snugglecat> 买台电脑就可以看电视了吧
<knownbad> 打算让老婆去选购她喜欢的床。
<snugglecat> 上下铺的
<knownbad> 那是我和老婆上下铺。
<snugglecat> 看来 knownbad 快不能挂在 irc 了
<knownbad> 我喜欢锁屏。。。。
<snugglecat> 你有老婆， 我有猫。
<knownbad> IT 的习惯。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 祝你 三年抱俩
<knownbad> 以后在家里也得保持这个习惯了。
<snugglecat> 子孙满堂
<knownbad> 可能不生。  老婆摇摆不定。
<knownbad> 难得你生了个？
<snugglecat> 生啊， 为什么不生呢。
<snugglecat> 国内担心教育问题， 你担心什么
<snugglecat> 想快活几年???
<knownbad> 怕麻烦吧。
<knownbad> 刚晾衣服
<knownbad> 那你怎么生了还离婚呢？
<snugglecat> 生了啊
<knownbad> 知道
<snugglecat> 她只想 要， 不想付出。
<snugglecat> 生了儿子不看， 我就自己看了
<kk>  06:08
<knownbad> 年轻吧。
<snugglecat> 是， 她太年轻了。
<knownbad> 20以下？
<snugglecat> 想着啥都迁就她。 想着生了儿子就可以哪着当令箭。 我自己养， 不要他了
<snugglecat> 她刚20岁结的
<knownbad> 难怪你后来没上学。  怎么不避孕呢？
<snugglecat> 干嘛避孕， 我喜欢小孩
<knownbad> 还是她套子捅针孔？
<snugglecat> 哈哈， 你也看了那个啊
<snugglecat> 我要叫孩子起来了
<knownbad> 生孩子的时机还未到嘛。
<knownbad> adios.
<snugglecat> :)
<ofan> knownbad: 你在哪个州？
<knownbad> 皮蛋瘦肉粥
<knownbad> 不，是皮蛋鸭丝粥
<snugglecat> 他在火星州
<knownbad> 好久没吃皮蛋鸭丝粥。
<knownbad> 香港人比较喜欢吃粥
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-31
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我的老机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396605 Quote: 安装的时候就花屏卡死，好不容易搜到nomodeset参数 Quote: 只要遇到弹窗，就卡死 Quote: 当听到夏利车爬坡时发动机那种响声，我就乖乖拔电源 Quote: 即使强行关机，也还要拔电源，负责无法开机 Quote: 即使再开 …
<SandyLaw> :)
 * imtxc 签到签到
<SandyLaw> Arch
<imtxc> roylez_: ofan 早
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<kingbo> 早
<imtxc> kingbo: ~~
<kingbo> imtxc: 你好
<imtxc> .
<MeaCulpa> .
<sjd_zeus> 请问现在还能搞到百度云的空间吗
<imtxc> 百度云空间是啥
<imtxc> 是那个网盘么
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 汉字繁简字形问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396606 说是繁简字形好像不太科学。专业术语大概是“同码异型字”。 就是说某些汉字的编码相同，但是两岸的写法或印刷字体是不同的。不算是繁简区别。 Windows下貌似能通过某种方法正确区分，Linux下不知 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 求围观牛本本
<adam8157> gfrog: 没到
<onlylove> 咋还没到啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 你买了个硬盘 ？求链接
<gfrog> bluezd: 一个2.5一个3.5,要看哪个？
<bluezd> gfrog: 2.5 
<gfrog> bluezd: 哦，我想想是哪儿买的。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚刚听到了你键盘清脆的声音，lol
<gfrog> bluezd: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B0084A5GMA/
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ WD 西部数据 My Passport 2.5' USB3.0 1TB移动硬盘(WDBBEP0010BBK-PESN-CH 内附硬盘保护套 黑色)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<adam8157> bluezd: 清脆个鬼啊....
<gfrog> bluezd: 收茶轴吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 相当赞呢
<bluezd> gfrog: 我已经有青轴的了
<gfrog> bluezd: 扔掉，换茶轴 lol
<onlylove> 西部数据……不看好WD的硬盘
<adam8157> gfrog: 他都俩机械键盘了....
<bluezd> gfrog: 我的笔记本木有 3.0 的接口啊，你有？
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，那就收集一套cherry吧，看看集齐之后有没有樱桃神出现。 XD bluezd 
<gfrog> bluezd: 木有，台式机上有。
<gfrog> bluezd: 本儿上有esata，不过带esata的移动硬盘贵到爆啊
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd 打不通海关电话 nnnnnd, 中午吃完饭直接杀过去
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都办完了？
<onlylove> 中关村海关还是建国门海关
<bluezd> adam8157: 没人接？　他们上班吗今天？
<adam8157> gfrog: badge还没还
<adam8157> bluezd: 上班
<gfrog> adam8157: 拍照留念吧骚年。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有相机
<gfrog> adam8157: 待会儿把你脸贴复印机上扫描一下。
<bluezd> gfrog: 这个 西数的硬盘你买的时候就是 596 吗？
<gfrog> bluezd: 恩
<gfrog> bluezd: 最近没变动
<gfrog> bluezd: 2012年-12月20日-2013年1月4日, 购买西数任一外置产品 ,凭AMAZON订单号 ，即可参加幸运抽奖. 一等奖 : 尼康单反相机， 二等奖: SONY 数码相机，三等奖：富士 拍立得相机。
<gfrog> bluezd: 抽奖去
<abine1> http://photocdn.sohu.com/20121228/Img361882493.jpg
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Unity进不去了。。。。想重装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396608 话说我这周有一次更新了几百个包，600多M（主要是老挂着提示看着不舒服），然后就进不去Unity了，每次都提示“登录Ubuntu失败”之类的。机器也慢了许多。Kde和Gnome可以进去但是用不习惯。。。。主 …
<abine1> kk: 你蛋疼了么？
<abine1> 我发的网址都不出来通报一下
<kk> abine1, 你知道很多关于我的。  ㍢ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃那里有关于irc彩色字体的文档么？
<adam8157> gfrog: blog 搜irc
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然是牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呦，竟然有新作
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，这东西经过客户端转换之后，具体的irc指令是啥？ @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还是自己查去吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 看下面那个文档 应该有提供吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 看不懂perl @@
<gfrog> \003\009test\003
 * gfrog 果然不是这样。。。
 * adam8157 发了...
 * adam8157 email发了...
<cfy> 还在玩彩色字体？
 * cfy 表示没开彩色。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 开始放元旦了么？
<adam8157> cfy: 明天放啊
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个邮件啊。行啦，慢走
<amosk> adam8157, bye
<adam8157> amosk: bye..
<amosk> adam8157, 不送
<amosk> adam8157, 慢走
<adam8157> amosk: =,=
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡儿
<adam8157> bluezd: 命苦啊
<bluezd> bluezd: 包裹现在在哪啊？
<bluezd> adam8157: ^^^
<onlylove> 命苦不能怨政府
<adam8157> bluezd: 送交海关, 海关还没处理到 据说
<bluezd> adam8157: 你刚才不是给海关打电话了嘛，没查到包裹
<adam8157> bluezd: 是啊 海关还没处理到
<adam8157> bluezd: 处理到就有记录了
<huntxu> adam8157: X230？
<adam8157> bluezd: 命苦啊
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<bluezd> adam8157: clam down 
<adam8157> c
<angelife> 遇到arp攻击了，路由器的发送数据比接受数据大几十倍
 * bluezd 等待真的很痛苦啊
<angelife> 怎么办
<adam8157> angelife: 肉身物理攻击
<cfy> angelife: 打死
<cfy> angelife: 有个类似arptable的
<cfy> angelife: 如果你能控制路由器，就全部静态吧
<bluezd> adam8157: ranger 下怎样批量删除多个文件　？
<adam8157> bluezd: 空格选中 v全选
<angelife> cfy, 嗯，知道了：）
<angelife> adam8157, 对手在美国怎么肉身攻击啊
<onlylove> 把对手的网卡给烧了
<onlylove> 或者远程关机
<angelife> onlylove, 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 打電話給FBI說有恐怖份子
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt, 这招牛
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 嗯‘
<cfy> angelife: 你。。。
<cfy> angelife: vps?
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 求ssh 賬號 看 AV
<angelife> 。。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • raspbmc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396611 http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/2af03 ... 8e6e2cc3a2 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-12-31 11:08 
<angelife> 不是，对方攻到我本地了
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你幫ee宣傳帖子麼?
<cfy> angelife: 好像不太可能啊
<angelife> cfy, 先攻击了我的路由器，电信路由器
<angelife> 我把远程管理帐号屏蔽了，但是发现还有问题
<angelife> 发送包大与接受包几十倍
<cfy> angelife: gaoji......
<angelife> cfy, 对方的IP是MIT的
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 重新撥號。看看。如果還有攻擊。那麼就是 你被監控。或者 gfwed的審查
<cfy> angelife: gaoji......
<cfy> angelife: 如果你愿意花钱消灾的话。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ IP可以僞造
<angelife> 嗯
<cfy> angelife: 重新拨一次号吧
<angelife> 好，基本上我也认为是被监控了
<angelife> 因为这些天一直是这样的
<cfy> angelife: 为啥是arp?
<cfy> arp能发这么远？
<angelife> 路由都重启过了
<angelife> 设置重启
<angelife> 发送包远大于接受包
<angelife> 根据这个现象判断的
<onlylove> 有备用路由没有
<angelife> 有
<onlylove> 起备用的，把线上的撤下来
<angelife> 但是拨号还是需要电信的路由貓
<onlylove> 你……去借个猫去，不用路由
<angelife> 我都想刷路由器了
<angelife> DB-120WG
<angelife> 把这个刷了
<cfy> angelife: iptables直接屏蔽那个ip,效果不好？
<angelife> 嗯
<Asura> 有人知道《takedown》这本书吗？
<david_wu> 从 ibus 回到 fcitx 了，好几年没用了感觉新版功能真不错啊。
<fairywell28> ibus不挺好的吗
<lidg> 请教一下，让窗口always on top 的快捷键是什么？
<cfy> lidg: 跟你用啥窗口管理器有关
<david_wu> fairywell28:  反正慢啊。
<lidg> 就12.10.默认的。。不懂叫啥。。
<david_wu> fairywell28: 以前不用 fcitx 是因为他不支持 dvorak 键盘，现在支持了。响应又快。
<fairywell28> ibus用c改写后，挺快的我觉得
<fairywell28> dvorak是what?
<david_wu> fairywell28: ibus 对五笔支持的十在是...
<david_wu> fairywell28: dvorak keyboard layout
<fairywell28> 哦，我不怎么用五笔，。。
<david_wu> fairywell28: 用五笔还是 fcitx 啊。哈哈。
<fairywell28> 从感觉ibus水平高很多，架构和编码能力
<fairywell28> 毕竟ibus是google的同事写的，fcitx好像是小鸟写的
<maplebeats> 但是ibus丑是不定的事实
<ofan> fairywell28: ibus不太稳定2
<fairywell28> 不太清楚，我使用得都比较少，只是表面感觉
<fairywell28> ibus的候选字键好像不能改挺恶心的
<cfy> ofan: 你os x下用啥输入法？
<fairywell28> 请推荐一款适合年纪大点的人用的平板，我想买一款回家送给老爸！ ：）  谢谢~
<maplebeats> fairywell28: ipad
<cfy> fairywell28: ipad3/mini
<fairywell28> ipad 的retina 屏幕不会字体太小？
<cfy> fairywell28: 然后再给里面充点钱
<cfy> fairywell28: 这有差别么？
<fairywell28> 另外，如果性价比高一些，哪款好些？
<cfy> fairywell28: 只是分辨率高了，字体还是一样的
<fairywell28> 我不太迷信apple
<cfy> fairywell28: 这次可以信下
<cfy> fairywell28: 我信不过android
<maplebeats> fairywell28: 不迷信，但是给老人用绝对没问题
<maplebeats> fairywell28: android这垃圾
<fairywell28> maplebeats, 你是说mini还是？
<maplebeats> fairywell28: 哪一款都行
<fairywell28> 好吧。。
<if_else> bye
 * berryboy2012 asd
<abine1> ha(ck with raspberry)pi 
<abine1> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ha-pi/?source=directory
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: ha-pi | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<abine1> 黑客用的树莓派发行版
<abine1> -Aircrack ng suite无线网络安全测试套件
<abine1> http://sourceforge.net/projects/rpyconfig/screenshots/file_created.png
<jyfl987> cfy: 工作如何
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 遥控器调试记录。没搞定。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396619 带解码的红外头，接3.3V（1脚）地（6脚）输入（12脚） 以下操作使用ssh 增加模块 $ sudo vi /etc/modules lirc_rpi $ sudo modprobe lirc_rpi 确定驱动监视了“GPIO18”脚(引脚12号) $ dmesg|tail 。。。 lirc_dev: IR Remote Contr …
<bluezd> gfrog: raspberry 配置 ddns 了吗？
<gfrog> bluezd: nope，其实我还没装上呢
<gfrog> bluezd: 放假在家光捣鼓黑苹果了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司网真好, kindle几本书很快同步了
 * adam8157 命苦啊, 海关不给力啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不是准备杀去海关么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 海关大哥跟我说去也没用... 5555
<gfrog> adam8157: 没关系，我可以帮你取包裹，顺便帮你试用 XD
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnd, 正赶上元旦放假 命苦啊... 
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<gfrog> adam8157: 可怜的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃应该用加急转运才对
<adam8157> gfrog: 送交海关8天才3个工作日.... nnnnnd
<adam8157> gfrog: 是加急特快的, 但是海关效率低
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs 如何让 C-h 在所有环境下都是 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396620 已经绑定 C-h 为 delete-backward-char Code: (global-set-key "\C-h" 'delete-backward-char) 可是在搜索的时候比如 先按下 C-s 然后输入 sometext 这时候我想删掉最后的 text 如果按 C-h 就又变成 help-mode 了 而不是我想要的删 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 纠结要不要在amazon上海淘儿个air
 * adam8157 送交海关8天才3个工作日啊!!!!!!  我这时间赶的太寸了!!!!!
<bluezd> adam8157: 海关那帮人拿着纳税人的钱不干事儿
<adam8157> gfrog: appletuan.com 比你海淘好
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是港行吧？
<cfy> jyfl987: 内线你了。。
<GinTonic> my netcard's lamp can't light up ,help me ,i have used pon dsl-provider days ago,but it works in windowsXP
<GinTonic> 大家好，my netcard's lamp can't light up ,help me ,i have used pon dsl-provider days ago,but it works in windowsXP
<adam8157> gfrog: 全球联保啊
<adam8157> gfrog: mba海淘也不便宜 还糟心
<eexpress> adam8157: 你估计陷入了裸照门，机器被扣了。
<GinTonic> 大家好，我debian下网卡灯不亮，前几天还是好的，windows下也可以上网
<gfrog> adam8157: 确实，1200刀
<gfrog> GinTonic: 你死心吧，这里没人能让时光倒流
<adam8157> eexpress: 坏人
<GinTonic> 帮忙解决一下啊，谢谢
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<cfy> eexpress: rpi咋样？
<GinTonic> debian下网卡灯不亮，前几天还是好的，windows下也可以上网
<eexpress> 网卡灯，在屁股上，谁看这哦。
<eexpress> cfy: 就lirc没搞定了。
<cfy> eexpress: 放电影行？
<GinTonic> pppoeconf 说没反应
<eexpress> raspbmc啊。 就是xbmc。都正常。 cfy
<cfy> eexpress: 看上去不错。
<onlylove> 网卡……networkcard……服了
<eexpress> 应该能从sd里面，dd出一个img吧。好像是2分区
<cfy> eexpress: 红外去哪里买？
<eexpress> 到处有。只是怀疑频率不匹配。
<cfy> eexpress: 等你搞定了我参考下
<eexpress> 我自己的程序，一个判断就出来了。频率多点少点，根本不在乎的。不知道lirc搞什么。
<cfy> eexpress: 搞个web界面 :D
<eexpress> 啥web。xbmc带web
<widon> code blocak里面有没有fake vim的插件啊
<cfy> eexpress: 控制电视机之类的
 * pityonline 北京有招小弟的吗？求份实习的工作
<eexpress> 那只有遥控器。这怎么web
<cfy> pityonline: 你不是工作勒马？
<cfy> eexpress: 接网络啊
<pityonline> cfy: 没有啊，闲了半年多了
<cfy> pityonline: o..
<cfy> pityonline: 一直以为你已经工作多年了。。。
<cfy> pityonline: 然后后来你又说寝室吵什么的。。。我就混乱了。。
<pityonline> cfy: 的确是已经工作多年了，但最近闲了半年多了，惭愧
<eexpress> 不明白哦。本来xbmc就支持各种网络。
<pityonline> cfy: 我们这儿不吵，就是有个变态老制造问题
<cfy> eexpress: 不是啊，和xbmc没关系，我想用rpi控制电视机啥的
<pityonline> cfy: 明年三月底到期我就搬走了
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<cfy> pityonline: 哦
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/241171 cfy 就这样的，红外头
<gfrog> eexpress: rpi当桌面好慢呀。 XD
<eexpress> rpi当遥控器？那么大。
<eexpress> gfrog: 用桌面干嘛。我就是当一个播放器
<gfrog> eexpress: 我今天打开试试效果，XD
<eexpress> 我一直ssh。那桌面，没啥用
<onlylove> p姐为啥是实习的工作
<cfy> eexpress: 写个web端啥的，这样可以手机嘛
<pityonline> onlylove: 没有实际参加过互联网或软件公司的工作
<cfy> gfrog: 基本不开X的 路过。。。
<eexpress> 手机控制？那不就是浏览器嘛。xbmc可以手机这样控制
<onlylove> pityonline: 貌似实习就要应届生
<onlylove> pityonline: 找个运维的工作管服务器玩去
<eexpress> pityonline: 蛋蛋专门招小弟的。
<pityonline> onlylove: 嗯，的确实习大都只要应届生
<cfy> eexpress: 电视机换台啊
<pityonline> eexpress: 蛋蛋他们的工作比较高级，我搞不来啊
<onlylove> pityonline: 嗯，跟蛋蛋混
<eexpress> cfy: 这就是lirc的那电路，有软件。上次不跟你说了嘛。万能遥控器。
<eexpress> pityonline: gaoji而已。你还搞不來。lol
<pityonline> eexpress: 我只是个野生的 Linux 爱好者，没系统地学过
<cfy> eexpress: 忘了。。。我看我还是搞几个舵机啥的，控制摄像头挺好
<pityonline> eexpress: 全靠自学，而且学得不全
<eexpress> pityonline: 只要考证，就可以实习转正式。你看蛋蛋就这样过来的
<pityonline> eexpress: 目前木有钱考证，想考证得先挣够考试费……
<eexpress> cfy: 昨天，搞行车记录仪，记录崽崽，他要拿棍子敲记录仪，说我监视他。
<eexpress> pityonline: 内部不要钱。去吧
<eexpress> 还开卷
<cfy> eexpress: .............
<onlylove> 崽崽那么牛啊
<pityonline> eexpress: 你问问 gnudog 就知道了
<cfy> eexpress: 难道你们家是崽崽开车？！
<eexpress> 狗狗。。。不如问蛋蛋，他在
<eexpress> cfy: 在他房间。。
<eexpress> 他和2个女同学，我不放心。lol
<cfy> eexpress: ......哈哈。。。。
 * pityonline 简历扔上来，北京有招小弟的就帮忙留意下吧，谢谢了！ http://pityonline.github.com/resume/
<onlylove> 崽崽多大了
<pityonline> eexpress: 狗狗已经告诉过我了
<onlylove> 2个女同学
<eexpress> .
<cfy> eexpress: 其实我还真不知道法律怎么算。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 如果都不满14...
<eexpress> cfy: 你有杜邦线，买一个红外头。按照lirc的那电路，本机试试。
<black_angel> 手都冻僵了
<cfy> eexpress: 嗯。不过现在连电视斗不开了。。没啥用。。
<onlylove> pityonline: 自己修正语法错误，你这非外企不去啊
<eexpress> 你看帖子没。
<cfy> eexpress: 没
<cfy> eexpress: 论坛的？
<cfy> eexpress: 看了一个
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=396619 只差一步了
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: 遥控器调试记录。没搞定。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pityonline> onlylove: 不是啊，下面有中文简历的链接
<pityonline> onlylove: 你指哪些语法错误？提示下呗
<imtxc> hiahiahia
<cfy> eexpress: 现在rpi支持中断了？
<onlylove> pityonline: 中文的给了个404
<cfy> eexpress: 外部中断支持了？！
<eexpress> gpio而已。
<pityonline> onlylove: 晕，vps 又挂了
<cfy> eexpress: 还是只有gpio啊。。。。
<eexpress> 那引脚支持iic spi uart啊。
<eexpress> 这都可以中断嘛
<eexpress> pwm那也是中断
<cfy> eexpress: 哦。
<pityonline> onlylove: 现在有了
<cfy> eexpress: exint呢？
<onlylove> pityonline: 你工作经历那边应该写be good at，因为是陈述一般事实，been good at 那就是以前的事情了，
<gfrog> eexpress: 蛋蛋都撤退了，以后木有这福利了，XD
 * eexpress 喷臭的电脑，连io都没。
<eexpress> gfrog: 啥撤退
<gfrog> eexpress: Adam Lee                   >> Farewell from Adam Lee
<eexpress> cfy: 电脑，哪里有这些机制。直接int....
<eexpress> gfrog: ？这啥意思
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<gfrog> eexpress: 就是说呢，这货过了今天之后就不属于帽帽了。
<eexpress> gfrog: 哦。那前台，他不负责？害人的蛋蛋
<gfrog> eexpress: 前台早走了
<pityonline> onlylove: 你指 2008.11-2012.5 这一段吗？
<gfrog> eexpress: 难道是。。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 果然是害人的蛋蛋啊
<eexpress> 难道有几个前台，，，，
<eexpress> lol
<onlylove> pityonline: 是的
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rk-9100-led-backlit-mechanical-keyboard-rowe-black-green-axis-569-yuan.html
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ 再特价，降30：Rosewill 罗维 RK-9100 LED背光 机械键盘 黑色青轴　569元包邮»什么值得买
<pityonline> gfrog: 蛋蛋真要跳了啊
<eexpress> pityonline: 你手机都泄漏。
<pityonline> eexpress: 不留手机号，怎么给我打电话呢？
<onlylove> pityonline: 要不要去前程试试……虽说各种各样的都有
<eexpress> 没良心的蛋蛋。 gfrog
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊
<eexpress> pityonline: 通常email啊
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rk-9100-led-backlit-mechanical-keyboard-rowe-black-green-axis-569-yuan.html
<pityonline> onlylove: 前程太乱，不如智联清楚，不过好像来来去去就那几家公司在招聘
<eexpress> adam8157: 你去哪里混？
<adam8157> eexpress: 还没定
<pityonline> adam8157: 恭喜！
<adam8157> eexpress: 入职了再跟你说
<adam8157> pityonline: =,=
<fairywell28> 哪位熟悉 php， http://paste.org/59467  这个为什么显示出来说图片有错，怎么修改才能显示图片，谢谢？
<eexpress> 额。难道又去和蛤蟆激情。。
<pityonline> eexpress: 招聘的不一定喜欢 email
<bluezd> adam8157: 应该给 Leo 发过去
<onlylove> pityonline: 智联也就那样
<adam8157> bluezd: 给他发了
<gfrog> pityonline: 按你这简历看你可以投帽帽试试呀。
<eexpress> pityonline: 都喜欢吧
<pityonline> onlylove: 看起来清晰一点儿
<pityonline> gfrog: 帽帽分工比较细，我都不专啊
<gfrog> pityonline: Linux基础比较好就行。
<pityonline> eexpress: 怕有些公司一看简历连电话都不留，没诚意啊
<pityonline> gfrog: 适合做哪方面？
<eexpress> pityonline: 那赶紧，上一个正面照片。
<gfrog> pityonline: pityonline 接蛋蛋的班儿吧
<pityonline> eexpress: 照片嘛，还是算了
<eexpress> gfrog: 要他陪女上司打球？
<pityonline> eexpress: 万一被女 HR 看上还麻烦，哈哈
<eexpress> 坏嘎蟆。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 他女上司不打球，只要晚上陪聊就好。 XD
<pityonline> gfrog: 蛋蛋的班儿比较 gaoji，我来不了，我当蛋蛋的小弟都够呛啊
<onlylove> pityonline: 主要是帝都这边学历卡的很紧
<onlylove> pityonline: http://bbs.linuxtone.org/thread-22032-1-2.html
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 招聘初级运维工程师 - 职业生涯{招聘/求职} - LinuxTone | 运维专家网论坛 - 最棒的Linux运维与开源架构技术交流社区! - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> pityonline: 没学历是个很大的硬伤
<eexpress> adam8157: 你还 不定。。。担心 嘎蟆说你找工作像相亲。。
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> pityonline: http://jobs.redhat.com/job-search-results/?technology=70173,70163,70177,70171,70166,70282,70283,70284,70285,70286,70314&marketing=-1&sales=-1&corporate=-1&country=46&city=464990&remote=70458,70459&keywords=Keywords
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Red Hat Jobs - Find a Job 
<pityonline> onlylove: 嗯，没办法，我从来不靠学历
<eexpress> pityonline: 去linuxcarrer啥的
<eexpress> 嗯。支持bs学历。
<onlylove> pityonline: 抽时间自考个吧，本科专科都行
<pityonline> gfrog: 你看我的情况适合投啥职位？
<onlylove> BS没用，现在就那么些2货，你技术再好没学历也不行，技术那边急得要死，HR就是不点头
<gfrog> pityonline: 别的我不知道，QA你都可以试试。
<pityonline> eexpress: 大哥，那是国外的网站啊
<eexpress> cfy: nnnnnd 难道中文世界，我搞的，经常都是唯一的？搞搞lirc吧。
<eexpress> 买一个红外头
<eexpress> 一个rpi
<pityonline> gfrog: QA 就是蛋蛋的部门吧？
<ofan> cfy: rime
<cfy> eexpress: 呵呵
<eexpress> pityonline: 那就是专门找linux工作的啊
<cfy> ofan: ........okay
<gfrog> pityonline: 算是
<pityonline> onlylove: 以前想过自考，但一想那毛邓三就歇了
<gfrog> pityonline: 也是我的部门
<onlylove> pityonline: 没办法啊，天朝就这样啊
<eexpress> abine1: 出来。
<eexpress> pityonline: 这和我像。我就政治和化学。考过50分。
<eexpress> 没兴趣的东西
<pityonline> gfrog: adam8157 如果投 QA，我怕相关的知识不足
<onlylove> 我怎么看linuxcarrer大部分都在USA
<eexpress> onlylove: 有soho吧
<pityonline> eexpress: 我原来就学的文科，成绩不错，不过后来这两年特别烦毛邓三
<onlylove> http://jobs.linuxcareer.com/job/21/linux-systems-engineer-at-rackspace/
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Linux Systems Engineer at rackspace / Linux Jobs | Unix Jobs
<gfrog> pityonline: 最近遇到的很多人连基本的linux知识都没有。所以招聘底线已经降低到一个令人发指的程度了。。
<pityonline> gfrog: 这么说或许我还有个机会可以碰碰运气？lol
<onlylove> 唉……为啥我去很多公司都没人要啊
<gfrog> pityonline: 莫要妄自菲薄。当年我投RH也觉得指定进不去。结果面试完了才发现不过如此。
<pityonline> gfrog: 其实我的基础知识也不全，我都是用到啥就学啥
<pityonline> gfrog: 谢谢你的鼓励！
<onlylove> 难道RH已经堕落到是人就要的地步了？
<eexpress> pityonline: 啥都不全。你干脆去当男招待算了。没信心的家伙。
<gfrog> onlylove: 快接近了
<onlylove> gfrog: 求入职sa
<pityonline> eexpress: 男招待就算了，经理都干过了，没兴趣了
<gfrog> onlylove: 没位置。
<pityonline> onlylove: 你还没有上班吗？
<onlylove> pityonline: 我在做外包IT啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 夏天的时候似乎有，现在只有senior了，这种senior的职位一般就不是闹着玩可以进的了。
<pityonline> onlylove: 有收入就不错啦
<onlylove> pityonline: 这东西有今天没没明天的
<eexpress> gfrog: 我不记得你在那口井里面了。
<pityonline> onlylove: 机会更大
<onlylove> pityonline: 机会大什么啊，连server都不让碰，弄个网络加速器还要人工程师上门
<onlylove> pityonline: 那网络加速的玩意就一基于linux的存储啊
<ofan> gfrog: 求工作
<gfrog> ofan: http://jobs.redhat.com/job-search-results/?technology=70173,70163,70177,70171,70166,70282,70283,70284,70285,70286,70314&marketing=-1&sales=-1&corporate=-1&country=46&city=464990&remote=70458,70459&keywords=Keywords
<pityonline> onlylove: 呃，这个没怎么接触过
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: Red Hat Jobs - Find a Job 
<gfrog> adam8157: 中毒HHKB了 @@
<adam8157> gfrog: ä¹°
<onlylove> pityonline: 这么给你说，给你台机器，你给我弄好ip和ssh，然后远端工程师能登录，等远端搞完了，你测试下应用是不是正常
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛儿，壕乃买个让我看看啥手感吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天我们实习生没来, 你元旦后可以过来试试 不撸旁边
<pityonline> onlylove: 自己搭好的环境只能给别人用？
<gfrog> adam8157: hahh？还真有人用？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们那边都是壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们实习生都是有钱人
<onlylove> pityonline: 自己搭好个什么，存储那东西里面系统什么的都有了，就是更新下系统，然后让别人配，根本不让你动，你觉得这有什么机会啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃也是有钱人。还有不撸也是 bluezd 
<bluezd> gfrog: ...... 躺着中枪，其实我真的很穷
<pityonline> onlylove: 这的确挺让人郁闷的
 * bluezd 求财路
<gfrog> bluezd: 手里一堆本子的人肿么看都不像穷人。。 @@
<onlylove> pityonline: 前几天帝都微众给我打过电话，你去前程搜下，就要一年经验好像
<bluezd> gfrog: 一个是以前我用的，另一个是公司发的
<onlylove> pityonline: 说是在上地那边，不过最近可能搬到牡丹园
<pityonline> onlylove: 谢谢提醒
<eexpress> gfrog+bluezd = 嘎蟆不撸
<onlylove> pityonline: 还是芍药居的，记不住了
<gfrog> eexpress: 神。。 乃又调皮
<eexpress> 符合乐乐说的。体外受精。 :D
 * gfrog 风向不对，撤退。
<eexpress> lol
<adam8157> roylez_: roylez 我记得systemrescuecd支持中文字体啊, 但是新版里头木有... nnnnd 方块了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：QT安装问题；QString::arg: Argument missing: 无法解析res_nclose中的符号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396622 我是通过一下五个命令安装的QT。（ubuntu1110，安装在vmware8.0上） sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools sudo apt-get install qtcreator sudo apt-get install qt4-doc sudo apt-get install qt4-qtcon …
<roylez_> adam8157: 要中文字体干毛
<adam8157> roylez_: 救急的时候开个中文网页...
<adam8157> roylez_: 关键我记得以前支持啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<onlylove> systemrescredcd？不是就启动机器用的么，什么时候支持中文了
<eexpress> roylez_: 你回家了？
<roylez_> eexpress: .
<kingbo> RTL8191su无线网卡有AP功能么？想用它做热点，总不成功
<eexpress> 有你老家的ip，乱登录我的帐号。老实说。是不是回家了。 roylez_
<roylez_> eexpress: 我乱登你的账号？？？？
<eexpress> 亏我那么信任你。
<eexpress> 赶紧陪点土特产來。
<eexpress> 穿斗篷的，都不是好人
<roylez_> eexpress: 你崽崽的学口喷人啊
<roylez_> eexpress: 我在家一直忙着玩stone soup
<roylez_> eexpress: 哪里有时间玩你的鸟神账号
<eexpress> 赶紧显露ip
<roylez_> eexpress: 不记得怎么弄了
<gfrog> roylez_: 基席
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub如何启动2个主分区里的2个Win7？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396623 我的电脑，三个主分区分别为win7、未用、XP，ubuntu装在逻辑分区，grub装在MBR，一切正常。 因为Win7变慢，我就在未用的第2个主分区也ghost了一个win7， 然后进入ubuntu， sudo update-grub，重新启动， …
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez_: 基席 hamo 是不是被乃吓跑啦
<gfrog> roylez_: 都不来了呢
<roylez_> gfrog: 被你蹂躏太多了？
<gfrog> roylez_: 我跟他是清白的！
<eexpress> 清白。。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 你这硬盘多大来着?
<bluezd> adam8157: 160G
<roylez_> adam8157: gfrog 和 hamo 难道真滴是清白的？
<bluezd> roylez_: 那可不一定
<shellex> kk 机器人的颜色怎么这么刺眼
<kk> shellex, 棕色。  ㍦ 
<shellex> kk 屁棕色。。
<shellex> http://d.pr/i/l5rL
<kk> shellex 啥标题, ⇪ Droplr • Screenshot 2012-12-31 at 14.44.03.png
<gfrog> bluezd: 话不能乱说哦，小心真人PK. XD
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋乃以后还住四环儿边儿上嘛？
<wiiw> android 手机链接后, 默认路由被删了, ifconfig里面多了个 usb0
<gfrog> shellex: 我擦，我跟基席倒地中枪。。
<freeflyi1g> 有人认识mirrors.sohu.com的人不
<fairywell28> 有熟悉骑行的朋友吗，inbike的东西实用吗？
<freeflyi1g> fairywell28: 骑行还是别搞啥花哨的东西了，直接骑就好
<gfrog> fairywell28: 矮油喂，您竟然在这问这问题。。。
<gfrog> fairywell28: google看了下，似乎是家山寨专营店？
<fairywell28> 嗯
<gfrog> fairywell28: 所以直接买山寨就是，干嘛去买丫加过价的。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你也骑行爱好者呢啊
<fairywell28> gfrog, 有推荐的店子或品牌吗？
 * gfrog 去年去凤凰岭瞎转悠，遇到一个骑ATX7x0的，那车装的，前灯尾灯货架驼包前包，车架上还趴着俩奥迪那个壁虎。结果大觉寺防火道那点坡都爬不动。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: .
<gfrog> fairywell28: 我有个师兄开配件儿店的，给你地址？
<fairywell28> 好啊
 * gfrog 哦，还不是去年，还差一天呢。。。 @@
<gfrog> fairywell28: http://www.qixingquan.com/portal.php
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ 骑行圈 - 自行车论坛-自行车旅行网
<fairywell28> gfrog, 头盔是不是要买好点的，我买的inbike的感觉有点粗糙
<gfrog> fairywell28: 嗯，我正在寻觅靠谱头盔中。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你还去凤凰岭了啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 随便整个吧，头盔一次性的，摔了基本就奥换
<fairywell28> gfrog, 找到了告诉我啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 那天本来想去解字石，结果起晚了加车出了问题，折腾到10点多了才出门，然后就去凤凰岭休闲去了。
<gfrog> fairywell28: 基本就是海淘了。。。
<eexpress> https://twitter.com/hardaifreedom/status/285024239801741312/photo/1
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 最远是多元啊
<freeflyi1g> 远
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 去年跑了趟怀来。今年要考试，顶多去了趟松山，结果还在那摔了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你的啥车啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 山地。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 几寸的架子呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 17还是18吧。忘了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 啥时候借我耍耍
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 没机会了，俺前几个月出掉了。今年一年没怎么动车子，只剩个折叠上下班。
<freeflyi1g> lol
 * gfrog 想上公路啊！
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 上吧
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 求推荐。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: trek啊
<freeflyi1g> lol
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 有钱人。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你预算多少买呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 有钱买trek我肯定狠心搞BMC了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 整套4500吧。大概得多少钱？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 支持你搞
<freeflyi1g> 回头借我耍耍
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: @@
<fairywell28> 。。
<freeflyi1g> 我现在没车骑 了
<freeflyi1g> 谁有车借我玩玩
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃车呢？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 送人了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 大冬天的，也没地儿去。只能在家骑台子
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 温拿
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 温毛，家里太小，要放儿子的东西，只好送掉自己的车子
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 挂墙上啊。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 没法挂
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 墙上打几个钉子安挂钩就好嘛。 要不还可以塞床底下。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 车子又不是多大个物件儿
<fairywell28> 29寸的吧。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 不行啊
<fairywell28> gfrog, doite和 deuter 包，哪个适合骑行？
<gfrog> fairywell28: 要我选就是osprey raptor了。 这俩包一个有一个是山寨货。
<fairywell28> gfrog, deuter包3000+rmb，不是山寨把
<gfrog> fairywell28: 你要买多大的包啊？
<gfrog> fairywell28: 小心压断腰
<gfrog> fairywell28: 骑行包以能放下水带，备胎，组合工具为限。再大了该压的腰疼了。
<freeflyi1g> 你们都骑几百公里的啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 10公里8公里的就别叫骑行了，每天溜弯都不止这点儿。
<fairywell28> gfrog, doite是骑行圈推荐的，我看看 osprey 去
<gfrog> fairywell28: 好吧，商家总会推荐自己的东西的，对吧。
<fairywell28> gfrog, 我以为是你哥们。
<gfrog> fairywell28: 别买太大的包。。。 再大了上驼包，千万别放背上。
<fairywell28> 嗯
<gfrog> fairywell28: 就算是我哥们，他也是商人不是。
<lidg> 这里讨论范围很广泛么～～请教个问题，emacs 移动到文档的末尾是什么命令。
<fairywell28> lidg, meta->
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣，有好事没
<gfrog> roylez_: 蛋蛋要滚球儿了，算好事儿不？
<roylez_> gfrog: 不算，丫的发财了
<lidg> 谢谢。这么一说想起来好像文档里看到过，刚刚想用了没找到。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 那没有了。
 * gfrog 其实是好事，抢健怡的少了一个。 cc roylez_ 
<roylez_> gfrog: 比如说 Linda 跳槽到canonical当蛋蛋的老板之类，有没？
<gfrog> roylez_: 真有这种事蛋蛋会乐开花吧。。。
<sou_> lidg: shift+alt+>
<abine1> 跳槽的蛋蛋简称=？？？
<abine1> LOL
<roylez_> abine1: ++
<gfrog> roylez_: adam8157 git 有办法建一个完全空的branch嘛？
<roylez_> gfrog: 跟git init一样空的？
<gfrog> roylez_: .
<wiiw> git --bare
<wiiw> git --bare init
<roylez_> gfrog: git checkout -b xxx; git rm -r *; git commit ....[
<gfrog> roylez_: 这不还会有一个commit @@
<wiiw> gfrog: git --bare init
<gfrog> wiiw: 在一个repo里 init？ 能这么做嘛？
<roylez_> wiiw: 他说的是起branch
<wiiw> 哦
<ofan> gfrog: git checkout --orphan <branch>
<gfrog> roylez_: 大概我的需求太诡异了？ @@
<gfrog> ofan: 哎呦，这是神马参数。。
<ofan> git checkout --ofan
<ofan> gfrog: 以我命名的参数
<roylez_> ofan: 果然你人品不好
<gfrog> ofan: 碉堡了
<ofan> roylez_: rp杠杠的
<savr> in shenzhen
<roylez_> ofan: 0
<savr> latency to guangzhou 15ms
<savr> to hong kong 200ms
<gfrog> ofan: 牛。果然很好用啊。
<savr> wtf
<ofan> gfrog: lol
 * gfrog git的参数真是复杂到暴了。
<savr> does china need me to lay some cables over the river?
<wiiw> git 是一个文件系统
<savr> seems like massive congestion or bad routing
<wiiw> savr: how much 
<ofan> savr: it's GFW
<roylez_> savr: I would be glad to see you rise up an underground ISP 
<savr> lol roylez 
<wiiw> I like underground
<savr> I was hoping someone would PM me about their own underground ISP
<savr> I found one in Shanghai but it was still filter
<savr> just cheaper prices
<savr> and ethernet cables going through the window
<savr> how to find an underground ISP?
<roylez_> in your dream
<ofan> china's ISPs are all state-owned
<savr> except the underground ones
<savr> they wanred 60 rmb for 4mbps
<ofan> savr: yeah, and their owners are probably in jail
<savr> or 6mbps actually
<savr> and were very fast
<savr> ofan: why? they still were respecting the GFW
<wiiw> I'll pay 550 rmb/year for 2mbps
<ofan> because the laws don't allow private ISPs
<onlylove> 健怡的和普通的有什么区别
<savr> they were freely advertising 
<ofan> savr: I see what you refer to, they are not ISPs, but agents, they rent internet resources from china unicom or telecom
<gfrog> onlylove: 健怡是铝罐儿，普通的可乐是铁罐儿
<wiiw> savr: free access youtube ?
<savr> yes
<savr> ^ ofan exactly
<savr> wiiw: I don't really care for youtube access
<onlylove> gfrog: 就这么点区别值得抢？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不值得嘛？ 铝罐儿啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 不知道哪里值得啊……难道你要拿铝罐儿卖钱？
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/9yf3K.png 看起来是不是有点蛋疼
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu server系统更新问题. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396631 ubuntu server系统更新下载太慢了,请问哪位有一些好的源地址给我,等我可以下载快一点的 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingcom — 2012-12-31 16:10 
<wiiw> http://blog.csdn.net/derryzhang/article/details/5769267
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Linux中文朗读软件--espeak - Derry的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<wiiw> espeak --voices
<sou_> 这个玩意一直没用好 
<cfy> gfrog: gaoji.....
<cfy> wiiw: 乃来啦。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 普通可樂是鐵罐？！
<huntxu> gfrog: 太顛覆童年啦
<roylez_> huntxu: 铁皮的，笨
<cfy> wiiw: espeak什么什么时候能读中文了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃可以捏捏看，现在的是铁的。这俩罐放一起明显普通的沉
<wiiw> cfy: 是啊,奇怪
<huntxu> roylez_: 為什麽都叫鋁罐。。。
<cfy> wiiw: 不是你贴的么。。。
 * gfrog 蛋疼到去掂易拉罐的重量也挺奇葩的。
<huntxu> gfrog: 現在很少喝罐裝的 =.=
<cfy> gfrog: ....
<wiiw> cfy: 我只是安装了 stardict 而已, 中文读得很标准
<cfy> wiiw: gaoji....
<roylez_> huntxu: 为了能骂你笨即使是金罐我也认了
<gfrog> huntxu: 都是2.5L的桶了是嘛？ XD
<wiiw> cfy: espeak 很专业
<wiiw>  5  zh             M  Mandarin          zh          
<wiiw>  5  zh-yue         M  cantonese         zh-yue      (yue 5)(zhy 5)
<cfy> wiiw: 原来如此。。。
<huntxu> 罐裝明顯性價比不高，又不能把拉環裝回去帶著走
<huntxu> roylez_: 健力寶才金罐
<gfrog> huntxu: 公司只给提供罐装的 @@
<wiiw> kk@ub5/usr/share/espeak-data >du -sh
<wiiw> 2.2M	.
<wiiw> 才 2.2M , 这个引擎高级
<huntxu> 中文音節也不是很多嘛...
<wiiw> 哦
<huntxu> 能把多音字讀對，和音調讀准，才是難度
<wiiw> 恩
<wiiw> 人机交流,能听懂就行
<huntxu> 那倒也是。。
<huntxu> roylez_: 我大閩南語牛，牛肉，牛肉丸三個詞裏面牛的音調各不一樣，還從小沒有詞典。。。
<roylez_> huntxu: 搞基
<huntxu> roylez_: 我也好奇怎麽學會的
<roylez_> huntxu: 广东话“我找女朋友是为了心理需要”，是我学习粤语的噩梦
<gfrog> huntxu: 据说闽南话才接近古汉语？
<huntxu> roylez_: 你故意讀不准的。。。
<roylez_> huntxu: 屁
<abine1> 台语
<wiiw> zh-yue 粤语
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道是哪來的語言，但和後期遷入的客家完全不同
<abine1> roylez_粤语很难学么？？？
<roylez_> abine1: 看人
<huntxu> gfrog: 但又不是原住民的樣子，猜測從浙江遷到福建，福建再遷到廣東的
<abine1> 潮汕话的更难学了
<huntxu> roylez_: 如果對方對你有意思，還恨不得你讀錯啊
<huntxu> roylez_: 不過我也不怎麽會講粵語。。。
<abine1> 粤语很简单啦
<abine1> 不过他们在网上聊天打的字就让人抓狂了
<gfrog> huntxu: 以前那边不都是蛮荒之地嘛。我猜即便像古汉语，可能也是接近楚地的音调，跟北方还是有差别。
<dking_2012> help。 python gui编程，选 用什么图形库好。我新手
<huntxu> abine1: 系咩
<abine1> 如果你听不懂的话
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 就是这样了
<abine1> 如果没有听过粤语
<gfrog> dking_2012: 有人推荐qt，有人推荐wx，看乃喜好来了。
<abine1> 看到系咩？
<abine1> 就晕倒过去了
<huntxu> gfrog: 感覺不蠻荒啊，其實很早就有人遷入了吧，估計離中原遠的原因，但和楚也不同啊
<abine1> 用普通话按照字面意思理解的话
<huntxu> gfrog: 我猜像古吳越的，吳語裏有些俗語和口語比較接近
<huntxu> 沿著海岸線過來的
<abine1> 树莓派上的a GUI front end for Omxplayer
<abine1> 播放器有图形界面前端了
<huntxu> gfrog: 我家那個鎮是一直以來的縣府，最早應該在西漢早期就有史料
<abine1> 千年古镇
<gfrog> huntxu: 矮油喂
<gfrog> huntxu: 好久远呢
<abine1> 快点去挖
<abine1> 看看有神马文物
<abine1> 挖到古人用的夜壶
<adam8157> gfrog: amazon.com和amazon.cn密码不一样就可以了
<adam8157> gfrog: 根据密码分辨
<abine1> 然后叫砖家鉴定成酿酒的宝贝
<gfrog> adam8157: 介么牛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是这样的
<gfrog> adam8157: 那一样的呢？ 先按哪个来？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那不知道了...
<abine1> 里面里面带个cn的
<abine1> 另外一个密码带com
<huntxu> abine1: 今晚我決定往夜壺裏尿，然後埋起來
<abine1> 这样就得了
<gfrog> adam8157: 按米国那个来了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 该密码试试去
<abine1> huntxu: 以前有考古虚假学家
 * adam8157 准备关机dd硬盘
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋我会想念你的。
<abine1> 挖到一罐水
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以面基腐败撒
<abine1> 硬是说是几千年以前的佳酿
<gfrog> adam8157: 呸，你丫2年了都没想着请客过。。 
<gfrog> adam8157: 改密码还真行。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可惜不能融合
<abine1> adam8157: 干嘛要dd
<leaveboy> gfrog: 用irssi
<adam8157> abine1: 离职
<abine1> 你真的要跳槽哇
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/%E8%8D%A1%E5%AF%87%E5%BF%97/dp/B00AA7KLGQ/ref=sr_1_25?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356943506&sr=1-25 这本书似乎语文书还是历史书上讲过，不过从来没见卖的。
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ 荡寇志(4)-Kindle商店-亚马逊
<abine1> 真的成为i跳槽的蛋蛋了
<abine1>  #ModMyPi
<abine1> 发现一个在网上聊树莓派的IRC频道
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 回覆: python怎么用正则表达式删除空行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=394926 我也不会正则表达式。。。 從我使用 Tapatalk 2 的 Xperia S 發送 统计信息: 发表于 由 tooktang — 2012-12-31 16:36 
<huntxu> 生平最恨這種“從/使用我的 xxx 發送”
<huntxu> 除了增加垃圾流量外一無是處。。。
<cfy> aircrack...跑了171h...
<cfy> 175小时了。。即将完成9位数字。。。
<ofan> cfy: 蛋疼不
<cfy> ofan: 不蛋疼
<ofan> cfy: 金刚蛋
<huntxu> cfy: ...你好猛。。。
<cfy> 广告：
<cfy> 要跑的找我。。。。
<cfy> 代跑。。。1300key/s...
<ofan> 继续折腾vim配色
<cfy> 免费哦。。。
<gfrog> cfy: 牛
<cfy> gfrog: .
 * cfy 目测我还是自己玩。。。。
<huntxu> cfy: 求跑nasa密碼
<cfy> huntxu: 东西传过来
<huntxu> cfy: 直接隨便找個網站的後門跑那種 lol
 * ofan 码代码前先折腾两个小时的编辑器
<cfy> huntxu: 不明白，你的太高级了。。
<huntxu> ofan: =.=
<cfy> huntxu: 我只能跑.exe的
<ofan> 貌似设置cursorcolumn会很影响速度
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<jusss> 心情不好，想找人出去玩
<huntxu> jusss: 去倒數吧
<huntxu> 還有7個小時可以數
<jusss> huntxu: ...这种倒数应该和妹子一起，可是我没妹子。。。
<huntxu> jusss: 右手即是妹子
<gfrog> jusss: 当然乃也可以选左手。
<huntxu> jusss: 還可以左右手雙飛。。。
<jusss> huntxu: gfrog ,你们俩可以互相用手
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团
<maplebeats> jusss: what?
<jusss> maplebeats: just say hi
<maplebeats> jusss: hi,too~
<bluezd> gfrog: 你的硬盘在吗，我想看看～
<gfrog> bluezd: 在
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu12.04.1 64位错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396634 ubi-partiman cashed。 错误代码141， /var/log/syslog文件在这里http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/m7a-O 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wet2 — 2012-12-31 17:24 
<jusss> firefox没有集成邮件客户端和新闻组？
<jusss> 分离成了thunderbird?
<jusss> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe slrn i386 1.0.0~pre18-1
<kk> jusss ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu
<jusss>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<jusss> eexpress: 我想从源里安装slrn,可是提示我err,Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/slrn/slrn_1.0.0~pre18-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<jusss> eexpress: 会不会是因为我不升级，版本低不能安装？
<jusss> 有人吗？
<fennng_> 大家好
<kk> fennng_, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<fennng_> 这回能看见了， ISSH 看不见中文
<fennng_> prompt 可以
<dking_2012> 差点在这写代码了。头晕
<\rs> jusss: mutt+newsbeuter, thunderbird(plugin)/liferea
<jusss> \rs: 嗯
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<pityonline> adam8157: 恭喜！
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来今天是最后一天上班
<roylez_> hamo: 丫这就来了？
<hamo> adam8157: 恭喜
<hamo> roylez_: 必需的...
<hamo> roylez_: 看片片呢
<roylez_> hamo: 哦
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你有喜啦？
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君...
<hamo> roylez_: avplayer如何了？
<behind> 今年最后一天啦
<roylez_> hamo: abplayer？貌似目前只能对付渣浪
<hamo> roylez_: 那果断费了
<hamo> roylez_: 不支持优酷土豆就是废柴啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你又啥喜乐？
<roylez_> hamo: 觉得这个不够靠谱啊，还不如去偷个别人改过的 mukio
<hamo> roylez_: howto偷？
<adam8157> hamo: 马上要走出rh办公室了
<roylez_> hamo: wget ...
<former> /me
<hamo> roylez_: 那人家改过参数怎么办？
<hamo> adam8157: 这么屌
<hamo> adam8157: 哦，是该下班了
<adam8157> hamo: 最后一天了
<roylez_> hamo: 直接下C站的，好像他们就改改美工那个级别
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯嗯，明天就2013年了
<hamo> roylez_: c站？
<roylez_> hamo: tucao
<adam8157> q
<hamo> roylez_: 那你试过没？
<roylez_> hamo: 没试过，在写公司用的一个脚本
<hamo> 哟哟...你不是休假了么？
<hamo> roylez_: 咋还干活呢？
<roylez_> hamo: dungeon crawl一直到今天.....
<huntxu> hamo: 黑貓
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<former> 大家，元旦节快乐
<fennng> former: u2
<fennng> former: new year's eve
<fennng> maybe new year's day's eve
<former> Thx
<former> my english is not so good.
 * hamo 没人看跨年晚会？
<former> 我没看
<former> 怎么样？
<huntxu> hamo: 跨年晚會是什麽
<hamo> huntxu: 就是演一晚上
<former> 像春节晚会的
<former> 大家都回家吗？
<former> 我们只放三天啊，真的很不爽。
<jusss> 。
<abine1> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/raspberry-pi-supercomputer-2-640x425.jpg
<abine1> 树莓派超级电脑
<Fa1c0n> 那个小朋友是什么意思？不会是小朋友自己做出来的把！
<Fa1c0n> abine1: ？
<abine1> 是那个小孩子教老爸如何组装乐高玩具
<abine1> 利用乐高玩具把那些树莓派组合在一起
<abine1> http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ University of Southampton
<abine1> http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton_files/image006.jpg
<freedog> 好浪费
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 电脑开机绿屏(花屏，基本全绿) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396635 我电脑是HP4411S，配置P8700 6G内存 ATI HD 4330，安装Ubuntu 10.04系统，安装系统自动给的驱动后，发现开机界面分辨率降低了，参考了一下链接， http://bothlog.com/2010/08/resolve-ubuntu-10-04-ait-card-can-not-adjust-br …
<abine1> 怎么浪费呢
<abine1> 64个树莓派组成一个小型的超级电脑了
<abine1> 32GB的运行内存
<abine1> 1TB的SD卡存储空间
<abine1> 超低功耗
<abine1> 不超过350瓦
<gfrog> hamo: 哎呦
<fennng> 大家好
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦..
<kk> fennng, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<abine1> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/how-its-made-raspberry-pi-edition-20121230/
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ How it's made: Raspberry Pi edition | Chips | Geek.com
<abine1> 看看树莓派是怎么制造出来的
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<imtxc> hamo: gfrog 基蛤蟆好 基青蛙好
<fennng> imtxc: 蛤蟆和青蛙搞基?
<imtxc> fennng: 才知道啊
<abine1> 树莓派上天了
<abine1> 快来围观
<abine1> http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveake/sets/72157630589478676/
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ Pie1 ssdv - a set on Flickr
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • FreeBSD 9.1——不rtfm的下场 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396636 FreeBSD 9.1正式发布 http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html 满心欢喜 可以用上pkgng了 反正升级后旧软件都不能用了 所以全都删除掉 然后升级后再装 重启以后 pkg install packname 没有找到 试试老方法 pk …
<fennng> mutt 可以搜索服务器上的邮件吗 ?
<fennng> imap 支持服务端搜索吗 ?
<ofan> fennng: mutt只能本地的
<abine1> http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ University of Southampton
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 新装kubuntu软件中心不能正常获取权限 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396639 新下载，wubi安装的kubuntu，软件中心里任何软件下载安装，均不能正常弹出输入口令的对话框，不能获取权限，直接弹出“因不能正常获取权限，而安装失败”的对话框，另外更新管理器也是不能正 …
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<jusss> \rs: 有没有能在tty下用种子下载电影的客户端
<jusss> \rs: 想每天早晨6点自动下载电影
<fennng> ofan: thanks
<nopcall> jusss: aria2
<jusss> nopcall: 嗯
<jusss> nopcall: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aria2/aria2_1.9.4-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<jusss> ...
<freedog> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-command-line-bittorrent-client.html
<kk> freedog ⇪ t: Linux > Command line BitTorrent client
<jusss> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<nopcall> jusss: 你用163的源试试
<berryboy2012> <jusss> nopcall: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aria2/aria2_1.9.4-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]一开始以为我的launchpad更新报错了。。。
<\rs> jusss: transmission-cli
<nopcall> 老实说。我平常都是把种子放到迅雷离线下的。再从离线空间拖回来
<jusss> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<jusss> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<jusss> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<jusss> or been moved out of Incoming.
<jusss> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<jusss> The following packages have unmet dependencies: transmission-cli : Depends: transmission-common (= 2.04-0ubuntu2) but 2.05-0ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<kk> jusss:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<berryboy2012> 就是，把我的通知栏刷爆了。。。
<abine1> jusss: 用树莓派吧
<abine1> 部署一个Aria2
<jusss> berryboy2012: konversation是啥
<jusss> abine1: 源里好像安装不了软件了。。。
<abine1> 怎么会？？？
<jusss> \rs: 我的版本是10.10,是不是已经被抛弃了，不能从源里装软件了貌似
<jusss> ubuntu 10.10
<abine1> ？？？？
<abine1> 现在还用10。10///
<abine1> ？？
<jusss> abine1: 连续装好几个软件都提示err 404 not fond
<jusss> not found
<abine1> 已经没有支持了吧？
<abine1> 安全支持
<jusss> abine1: 我会不会因为版本太低不能从源装软件？
<abine1> 应该不会
<abine1> 只是没有更新了而已
<abine1> 就是不会有更新出来了
<abine1> 应该还是可以从源上安装的
<jusss> abine1: 那我不能从源里装软件只是因为GFW?
<abine1> 只要源上的软件包还在
<abine1> 你用什么源啊？
<jusss> abine1: 难道我要开ssh从源里装软件
<abine1> 不可能的
<abine1> 不关那个的事情
<jusss> abine1: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/slrn/slrn_1.0.0~pre18-1_i386.deb
<abine1> 不要什么事情都要扯到那个上面
<jusss> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe slrn i386 1.0.0~pre18-1 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<kk> jusss ⇪ t: Index of /ubuntu
<jusss> abine1: 那你说这是怎么回事
<abine1> 你输入的网址错误了
<jusss> abine1: slrn tin transmission-cli都装不上
<abine1> 就是没有你要的那个包
<jusss> abine1: ...
<abine1> 懂么
<abine1> 你自己进去看看
<jusss> abine1: not found,
<abine1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/slrn/slrn_1.0.0~pre18-1.1_i386.deb
<jusss> abine1: 那咋办，下源码自己编译？
<abine1> 应该是这个
<abine1> 我另外发了一个网址给你
<jusss> abine1: 出来了，这是怎么回事，网址怎么会发生错误呢?apt-get install 怎么会用错误的网址
<ofan> -j8编译中
<CyrusYzGTt> 終於可以確定20121217的 iso是 f18的 iso relese了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 爲麼不用 -j9 有些 可以的 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 已经很卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不會吧，加上 gpu應該很快。再加上 大內存，和 SSD 或者 磁盤陣列
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: gpu个毛
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧，。，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我是ssd
<ofan> 不过对编译影响不大
<ofan> 主要是内存和cpu
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 圍觀 壕
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 现在慢大街都是ssd,壕毛
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你看 一說壕  adam8157 就出現了
<gjp> cfy: 在吗？
<adam8157> ofan: 用ssd的壕
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..可以大空間的太貴了  我需要 500G以上的
<ofan> 编译llvm中
<cfy> gjp: 在
<cfy> ofan: 壕
<gjp> cfy: 你是学common lisp的吗？
<ofan> 都一边玩切
<cfy> gjp: 是
<gjp> cfy: 我最近也在学习，想请教一下
<cfy> gjp: 好的
<gjp> cfy: 你使用那个实现呢?sbcl还是别的？
<cfy> gjp: ccl和sbcl
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求救,关于语言 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396646 用虚拟机安装的ubuntu更换语言时出现了这个 package operation failed 语言不能改了 统计信息: 发表于 由 西部放牛 — 2012-12-31 20:14 
<gjp> cfy: 我得到了一本书，但是其中的代码都是使用一个叫做allergo的实现
<cfy> gjp: pcl么？
<gjp> cfy: ？？
<cfy> gjp: 一般来说不会局限于某个实现，如果是pcl,那么有些http server部分是allegro特有的库
<gjp> cfy: 没听过这个名字
<cfy> gjp: pratical common lisp啊
<gjp> cfy: 对
<gjp> cfy: 就是这一本
<cfy> practical common lisp
<Losses> -,-
<cfy> gjp: 那只有部分代码用的是allegro的库，才会这样。一般来说没事的
<cfy>  gjp: 那部分随便看看好了，没必要一定要能自己跑起来
<gjp> cfy: 我想问的是，其中的提示符都是CL-USER>，那是allegro的特点吗
<cfy> gjp: 这个么，如果你用slime的话，提示全是CL-USER
<gjp> cfy: 我在sbcl下得到的都是*>
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。。我是slime，可是却还是*>
<cfy> gjp: 嗯，如果是用slime连接cl实现都是CL-USER
<cfy> gjp: 不会吧。。不是失败了的吧。。
<gjp> cfy: 没看到失败消息呀
<cfy> gjp: ; SLIME 2012-11-23
<cfy> CL-USER> 
<gjp> cfy: 我发一下启动信息，发到哪里？
<cfy> 应该是这样的提书
<cfy> gjp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<gjp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161450
<gjp> cfy: 好吧，我把缓存删了，有错误消息了，但看不太懂
<cfy> gjp: 然后切换到有slime字样的buffer里啊
<gjp> cfy: 是呀，可是提示符还是*》
<jusss> cfy: 怎么查一个软件包的地址在源里
<jusss> cfy: 我apt-get得到的地址都是not found
<gjp> jusss: pkgs.org
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm -qf /usr/bin/make
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c，好久不见
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm -qf /usr/bin/make 查找屬於哪個包
<jusss> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> yum provides /usr/bin/make 怎么查一个软件包的地址在源里和包
<CyrusYzGTt> yum provides /usr/bin/make 查一个软件包的地址在源里和包
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 你跑题了？
<cfy> jusss: 什么地址？
<cfy> gjp: 不是吧，你贴个看看
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ .. 根據 jusss 的問題 答非所問
<jusss> cfy: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aria2/aria2_1.9.4-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.202 80]
<gjp> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161450
<gjp> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161450
<gjp> cfy: 我贴的这个呀
<cfy> gjp: ..
<cfy> gjp: 我说slime那个buffer啊
<gjp> jusss: 你才是答非所问
<cfy> jusss: ....
<gjp> jusss: 发错人了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<jusss> cfy: 出现好几个这种东东了。。。
<cfy> jusss: .....
<jusss> cfy: apt-get install xxx得到的地址竟然404
<CyrusYzGTt> 好期待下個階段的末日謠言，， 
<jusss> cfy: 这不坑吗
<cfy> jusss: ........
<jiero> 新年快乐 CyrusYzGTt 
<cfy> jusss: 这个还没同步好的缘故吧。。。。换个mirror?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 西元歷新年快樂
<jusss> cfy: 没同步过。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  日日为节日
<jusss> 我干脆学学编译安装
<jusss> 买点东西去，
<roylez_> jusss: 菊撕撕撕
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 真希望 有漂亮的AV女優讓我精盡人亡
 * gjp 电源不稳
<cfy> gjp: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 買個 UPS 
<gjp> cfy: 你指的不是slime-events吧
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 我是笔记本
<cfy> gjp: *slime-repl xxxx*这类的
<gjp> cfy: 没有这个buffer
<gjp> cfy: .....
<cfy> gjp: 不会吧。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 我也是 筆電，， 可是木有你這個問題，， 筆電的電池可以做穩定電源的作用
<cfy> 你的emacs设置看看
<gjp> cfy: 真的。。。
<cfy> 你的emacs设置看看 gjp 
<gjp> cfy: 稍等
<cfy> eexpress: ee
<cfy> roylez_: 渣席
<gjp> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161452
<gjp> cfy: ~/.emacs
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 我的电池用光了
<cfy> gjp: (slime-setup '(slime-fancy))
<cfy> gjp: 加个这个kankan 
<gjp> cfy: 立刻就试
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ .. 
<cfy> gjp: 加到配置，然后重启看看
<gjp> cfy: 这次是emacs启动动不了：File error: Cannot open load file, slime-fancy
<gjp>  
<gjp> cfy: 就是这样做的。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 终端下输入locate slime-fancy
<gjp> /usr/share/common-lisp/source/slime/contrib/slime-fancy-inspector.el
<gjp> /usr/share/common-lisp/source/slime/contrib/slime-fancy.el
<gjp>  
<cfy> gjp: 贴下你的load-path
<cfy> gjp: 比如我 (add-to-list 'load-path "~/quicklisp/dists/quicklisp/software/slime-20121125-cvs/")
<gjp> cfy: 因为slime是用yum安装的，所以信赖他的默认配置了
<cfy> gjp: 看看load-path
<gjp> cfy: 我正在困惑怎么print出来
<cfy> gjp: C-u C-x C-e
<cfy> gjp: or C-h v load-path
<gjp> cfy: 第二个奏效了
<gjp> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161453
<cfy> gjp: (add-to-list 'load-path "/usr/share/common-lisp/source/slime/")放到slime-setup之前
 * gjp 立刻试试
<gjp> cfy: 成功，不过不是那样，而是
<gjp>  78 (add-to-list 'load-path "/usr/share/common-lisp/source/slime/contrib")
<gjp>  
 * gjp 看到想念已久的提示符，内牛满面
<gjp> cfy: 这个比原有的那个好用多了。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我掉线了。。。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 为什么呢？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04支持nl80211么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396653 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenghelong — 2012-12-31 20:58 
<cfy> gjp: 啊，对，是要加contrib,出来CL-USER了？恭喜  :D
<cfy> gjp: 不知道。。。
<gjp> cfy: 多谢了
<cfy> gjp: 嘻嘻
 * gjp 看着思念已久的提示符，泪流满面
<cfy> @_@
<black_angel> echo $TERM 显示是 xterm 意思是不是 gnome-terminal 的内核是 xterm
<gjp> cfy: 还有一个问题，你用perl写过多线程的程序吗
<black_angel> 是不是呢？
 * gjp 我又掉了吗？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 老婆不在家，爽
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: http://i.imgur.com/BYGrk.jpg
<gjp>  cfy: 还有一个问题，你用perl写过多线程的程序吗？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 左手鼠标?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 左手版Death Adder
<imtxc> 这样啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你的狗窝？
<ofan> roylez_: lol
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 屏幕有点小了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 单位电脑
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我家正房也就1440x900
<jusss> 看
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，卧室...平时不允许带电脑进的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今天电脑，小熊糖...
<ofan> 以后我要个弄个悬挂的
<MeaCulpa>  洗澡去，回来狂欢
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 不交作业，就算狂欢啊
<MeaCulpa> 对于臃肿的DirectX IntelCPU比AMD强太多了...单位的笔记本i5比家里AMD4400+强太多
 * gfrog 好久不码字儿了，现在憋出来的一篇文章看着跟tweet集合似的，都是100多字儿一段儿。
<jusss> eexpress: apt-get install 得到的都是错误的地址,404
<cfy> jusss: 没。。。我倒是用cl写过。。
<eexpress> jusss: 网络，路由。自己查
<jusss> cfy: sourceforge等不上，aria2c的源码下不下来
<cfy> jusss: ....
<jusss> eexpress: 好像是我太长时间没更新源的问题
<cfy> eexpress: 新年快乐
<jusss> gentoo是不是全部都是下源码然后自己编译安装？
<cfy> 今天是不是会有刷屏活动？
<cfy> jusss: 差不多
<eexpress> cfy: 还没到。今天忘记去看焰火了。
<cfy> eexpress: 那崽崽不闹？
<eexpress> 他不在乎这些
<jusss> cfy: 我也想尝试下那种方式，可是sourceforge等不上，源码下不来。。。用gentoo的都是怎么解决这个问题的？
<cfy> eexpress: 在乎妹子？
<cfy> jusss: 有个mirrors.163.com..来解决啊
<eexpress> 动画片
<cfy> jusss: 你从来不用本地源么？
<cfy> eexpress: ......
<eexpress> 嗯。把kk和wiiw 踢了。
<jusss> cfy: 嗯，
<cfy> eexpress: gaoji
<jusss> cfy: 一直都是默认的archive.ubuntu.com
<cfy> jusss: .....@_@
<Mayaer> adam8157: 抱抱。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 好久不见哦
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 乃好呀
<Mayaer> adam8157: 是呀！！
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯，， 親親愛愛
<cfy> Mayaer: 好久不见
<jusss> 好吧，开ssh,上sf
<eexpress> 额。哪个帐号是op去了
<jusss> eexpress: 把op的权限都去了吧
<Mayaer> cfy: 恩恩
<eexpress> 额，kk的另外一个，没在
<jusss> eexpress: 把chanserv也kick了
<eexpress> 这不能。
<eexpress> 那bot是妖精
<jusss> eexpress: 12:00一起刷屏？
<eexpress> 注册了的妖精
<dking_2012> 我是来围观的
<eexpress> 随便你们
<cfy> http://lisp.org/index.html
<jusss> good,现在大家都平等了，哇咔咔
<cfy> 怀念麦卡锡
<black_angel> (global-set-key [?\C-x ?h] 'help-command) 这句话的按键应该怎么按呢？
<black_angel>  
<jusss> adam8157: 蛋蛋兄
<gfrog> eexpress: 今晚有节目？
<cfy> black_angel: C-x h
<black_angel> 我按完 C-x h 之后没反应
<adam8157> gfrog: 正在痛苦的思索买啥手机
<jusss> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> gfrog: 没。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃现在是友邦拓蛋蛋了呢
<black_angel> h 的前面有个问号
<gfrog> adam8157: 4儿子
<black_angel> see that?
<adam8157> gfrog: 没货啊
<jusss> eexpress: 我被kick了。。。
<cfy> black_angel: 对，因为还要选择hlep啥
<eexpress> 不过酷胖的老婆不在，他要表演节目。
<gfrog> adam8157: 5水果
<eexpress> jusss: lol 蛋蛋今天不高兴。叫你惹
<jusss> 酷胖要裸聊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 买不起
 * gfrog 土豪蛋 >>>> adam8157 
<cfy> jusss: .
<jusss> eexpress: 我还以为今天大家都平等了呢
<eexpress> 估计发视频
<black_angel> cfy: 那 ?\C-h 前面的问号意思是什么来的呢？
<cfy> jusss: 这是不可能的
<eexpress> op又没消失。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 2note
<black_angel> cfy: 用来转义用的？
<cfy> black_angel: 不知道，不熟悉emacs lisp
<cfy> black_angel: 也许吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 奇葩物
<jusss> cfy: 那干脆定一个日子比如每个月的最后一个不许有op
<cfy> 欢迎来#lisp-cn刷屏。。。。。。。
<cfy> 欢迎来#lisp-zh刷屏。。。。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的需求奇葩
<cfy> jusss: 你去对 adam8157 去说
 * gfrog 撤退回家。
<jusss> eexpress: 每个月的最后一天不许有op,这个提议怎么样？就叫free talk
<eexpress> 额。忘记。昨天想在rpi开一个ircd的，然后dmz出去。 cfy
<jusss> free talk's day
<cfy> eexpress: 好危险。。。
<eexpress> jusss: 好
<eexpress> cfy: 这啥危险。
<cfy> jusss: 来#lisp-zh
<cfy> jusss: 随便说
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.amazon.cn/Motorola-摩托罗拉-XT885-WCDMA-GSM-3G智能手机/dp/B008RIP3KY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=I2P0IWAXCKEFIU 这个如何
<cfy> adam8157: motorola不好
<adam8157> cfy: 啥好?
<eexpress> adam8157: 你还不对amazon死心啊
<eexpress> 又海运？ lol
<cfy> adam8157: samsung
<cfy> eexpress: 这中国的呀。。。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 三星这价位没机器
<eexpress> cn
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_10051_-7_1871094_.html
<eexpress> 打倒买棒子货的
<eexpress> 打倒使用asp的
<cfy> eexpress: @_@
<eexpress> 打倒。。。蛋蛋
<cfy> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 没啥可打倒了。。。。这破kk
<jusss> eexpress: 我用的那个ssh网站该页面了。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 一个前摩托使用者建议你不要碰这家的机器
<adam8157> gfrog: 为撒
<iRaspberrypi> http://i.imgur.com/V1T3R.gif
<gfrog> adam8157: 容易坏，升级麻烦，系统不开放
<iRaspberrypi> momo
<jusss> 据说moto的手机锁的很死
<Fa1c0n> eexpress: 为什么要打倒asp的？
<iRaspberrypi> http://i.imgur.com/kNdD7.gif
<black_angel> asp 的网站都被日得左不多了
<Fa1c0n> =   = 
<eexpress> 打倒gif的
<Fa1c0n> 我挺喜欢PHP的！我网站和自己博客都是各种php的……asp的一开始我就不懂……
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] gif消失了的话,用什么代替?
<black_angel> 是呀，红客联盟那群家伙一看到 asp 网站的，就开始尝试注入，暴库，拿后台
<Fa1c0n> html5能代替？
<Fa1c0n> black_angel: 额，对它们的态度表示无语，不过他们也有喜欢php的吧？
<black_angel> Fa1c0n: asp, php, jsp, asp.net 基本上带数据库的话都入侵
<Fa1c0n> 额，最低级的喜欢asp？
<jusss> 下电影去
<black_angel> asp 被日得都不想日了，学校网站最喜欢用这玩意，加上 IIS 6.0 的服务器，那安全漏洞呀
<Fa1c0n> jusss:怎么每次说走就留下一个影子就木有咯……
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你会入侵asp网站?
<Fa1c0n> 恩，我们学校网站虽然不是我接管，头让一架公司负责，跟业务员要密码半天没给我，结果我脑袋自己猜出来了，工具都浮云了！
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 猜出来的?不是暴力破解?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不会是admin吧
<black_angel> 入侵成功过几个，旅游网站呀，学校网站呀，还有一些小公司的 asp 网站，那安全简直可以用惨不忍睹来形容
<iRaspberrypi> http://i.imgur.com/Qqtz7.jpg
<Fa1c0n> 关键是哪些人根本没安全意识是主要原因噢！对把？
<black_angel> Fa1c0n: 基本上是别人来帮他们的公司建网站的，建完就走人了
<roylez_> eexpress: ee
<Fa1c0n> black_angel: 赞同！
<black_angel> Fa1c0n: 像搞旅游的哪有什么网络安全意识
<Fa1c0n> black_angel: 恩
<black_angel> 你要建站呀，首先是数据库防注入，然后密码换用其他方式加密，MD5 加密的很容易破解
<CyrusYzGTt> aes-256-ecb  camellia-256-ecb
<cfy> black_angel: 加盐即可
<Fa1c0n> black_angel: 那现在最好的办法是采用什么加密呢？
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 多方点盐就没是了
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 多放点盐就没事了
<Fa1c0n> cfy: 纸和笔+打火机加密法不成？
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 这是啥方法？
<Fa1c0n> 背过了烧掉！
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 不行啊，用户数量超过100了咋办？
<iamfbi> :)
<cfy> Fa1c0n: 没实时性
<Fa1c0n> cfy: 也是……
<eexpress> roylez_: 尾巴，你还没回家？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有多少人的系统是arch的?
<eexpress> 这里的洗发水，贱兔用户，早不敢说话了。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] ?
<Fa1c0n> UbuntuTalk: arch不会用……
<Fa1c0n> .....
<iamfbi> 贱兔是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 好像叫gootu?
<black_angel> 我只知道目前 Linux 系统上用户密码的加密算法是 SHA-512 一种 64 位的加密算法，相对来说会比 MD5 安全得多，因为加了 salt
<cfy> gentoo?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 对
<iRaspberrypi> https://koding.com/
<imtxc> 洗发水
<cfy> 能不说加密算法么。。
<cfy> 那明明是hash算法。。。
<black_angel> cfy: 就是用 hash 来加密的嘛
<Fa1c0n> cfy: 看上去cfy很讨厌加密算法？
<imtxc> 讨厌算法
<imtxc> 各种
<Fa1c0n> imtxc: 不是很有趣味性？
<cfy> black_angel: 应该不算加密算法。。。
<Fa1c0n> ...
<cfy> black_angel: 应该算密码相关算法。。。
<cfy> 加密对应解密。。。
<odirus> 请问刚刚那个洗发水是指哪个发行版本哦？
<black_angel> koding.com 上面的视频看不了，what's up?
<Fa1c0n> black_angel: koding.com是做神木滴？
<black_angel> Fa1c0n: 我也是刚看到上面的链接就进来的，不知道。
<imtxc> arch
<dking_2012> http://i.imgur.com/WcX92.png
<odirus> imtxc: 哦，原来是这个哦
<imtxc> 听神的就对了
<odirus> 不过刚刚在看大家讨论算法，我觉得如果要加密的话，使用Blowfish算法还比较安全，至少一般密钥不能在短时间被算出来。
<iRaspberrypi> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Robot-300x225.jpg
<Fa1c0n> black_angel: 里面的视频看不了！
<imtxc> odirus: 跟着神的脚步就对了
<imtxc> 拜 eexpress 
<leaveboy> ...
<nopcall> 刚电脑竟然死机了。。。太不科学了 就开了个FF virtualbox 跟个系统更新
 * adam8157 想买nexus 4啊
<Fa1c0n> adam8157: 有钱人……
<iRaspberrypi>  买中兴的GS
<odirus> 发现你们都有米阿～～
<iRaspberrypi> 全球最薄的手机
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 无线连接找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396662 安装的是 ubuntu 12.04. 笔记本Ins14VR-1616B 运行 rfkill list 结果如下： tjx1222@tjx1222:~$ rfkill list 0: hci0: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 1: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 2: dell-bluetooth: Bluetooth Soft blocked: no …
<leaveboy> iRaspberrypi: GS有多薄？
<iRaspberrypi> 6.多一点吧
<freeflying> iRaspberrypi: 靠，真买了这个啊
<iRaspberrypi> 树莓派大变身
<iRaspberrypi> 变成任天堂主机
<iRaspberrypi> http://imgur.com/a/qhxfh#iXJsF
<kk> iRaspberrypi 啥标题, ⇪ Super Nintendo Pi - Imgur
<savr> darn internet is SOOOOOO slow
<iRaspberrypi> http://i.imgur.com/0m4F2.jpg
<black_angel> iRaspberrypi: DIY 的真牛
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 还有改装成智能机器人的树莓派
<iRaspberrypi> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Robot.jpg
<savr> I need faster access to servers outside china
<iRaspberrypi> 这是吸尘器机器人改装的
<iRaspberrypi> 加装了一个树莓派和无线网卡在上面
<leaveboy> iRaspberrypi: bbk的vivo6.5
<leaveboy> iRaspberrypi: oppo finder 6.0
<iRaspberrypi> ？？
<iRaspberrypi> 4核心的？？
<leaveboy> ms双核
<ofan> savr: the latency to japan and south korea is relatively low(<200ms) from china
<savr> 200ms is insanely high
<savr> australia to usa is like 150ms
<savr> or 230ms actually :p
<ofan> i never tried japanese severs, but some people said it's less than 100ms
<black_angel> 对了，刚才我在 gnome-terminal 输入 echo $TERM 的时候它返回 xterm
<black_angel> 意思是不是用得 xterm 来w做内核
<leaveboy> lm@LM:/home/lm>  echo $TERM                                                                                                            12-12-31 22:42
<leaveboy> screen
<leaveboy> lm@LM:/home/lm>
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.64.lRDkCV&id=15353077185 怎么样
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ 拓普乐TooplooT2 空中飞鼠 无线体感遥控器 2.4G USB空中鼠标RC11-淘宝网
<leaveboy> black_angel: 我的是screen
<black_angel> leaveboy: 我的是 xterm
<leaveboy> black_angel: 但是我在用urxvt
<savr> I need a good hong kong datacenter
<jusss> adam8157: bye red hat 啥意思？
<adam8157> jusss: 辞职了
<ofan> adam8157: ... 要去google了？
<jusss> adam8157: 找好下家了？
<adam8157> ofan: google没理我啊
<adam8157> jusss: kind of
<ofan> adam8157: 做开发咩？
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯, kernel dev
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么快 额
<ofan> adam8157: 犇
 * jyfl987 阿蛋以后可以抬起头了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 离职而已 还没入职新东家
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是也挺快的 年前走好像浪费年终
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们年终十月份发了
<leaveboy> 现在很多公司都希望你年地走
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<jyfl987> leaveboy: 为何？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 浪费啊
<jusss> eexpress: lirc是？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 浪费?
<jyfl987> 我还没碰到过发年终 所以好像无所谓
<black_angel> 想做 android 开发，jdk 应该安装哪个？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 年终不是要多发些工资么？
<jiero> adam8157:  去哪里了？
<adam8157> jiero: 等我入职了再讲...
<jiero> adam8157: 要去哪里？
<adam8157> jiero: 等我入职了再讲...
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 新年新气象啊
<ofan> black_angel: jre就够了把
<black_angel> ofan: jre?
<jusss> freebsd出9.1了
<jiero> 那么大家新年快乐吧。
<black_angel> ofan: 反正硬盘够大，装呗
 * ofan 元旦继续宅
<iRaspberrypi> 哦饭
<iRaspberrypi> 那5刀用完了吗
<iRaspberrypi> http://tech.qq.com/a/20121231/000084.htm
<kk> iRaspberrypi 啥标题, ⇪ 富士康技能之星每人奖励5000元外加一部iPhone5_科技_腾讯网
<adam8157> maplebeats: :)
<maplebeats> adam8157: 求吐槽文
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没有吐槽文啊... 我很喜欢RH呢
<maplebeats> adam8157: 失望:(
<eexpress> maplebeats: 蛋蛋是因为没完成任务，知道不。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 啥任务
<adam8157> maplebeats: 倒不是没有可以吐槽的东西, 但是算了
<eexpress> 不学好，和人打赌，没搞定前台。被逼辞职。
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥啊我擦
<adam8157> eexpress: 别乱扯
<eexpress> lol 这样，你就对rh不愧疚嘛
 * bluezd 原来是这样
<maplebeats> eexpress: adam8157: lol
<eexpress> bluezd: 就是和你吧。
<eexpress> :D
<adam8157> bluezd: 你妹...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 是谁挖你的呀
<jyfl987> eexpress: 你现在果然是资方立场了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 猎头和HR的电话倒是接了很多
<adam8157> maplebeats: 靠谱的不多
<adam8157> maplebeats: 至于去了哪里, 过些天我入职了再说吧
<eexpress> adam8157: 过来，和我混半年，半年旅游。敢不。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 对了。。。我突然想起个事
<maplebeats> eexpress: 跟你混，回来就成混蛋了
<adam8157> eexpress: 给我开50k/m税后我就去
<eexpress> 额。这么多。。
<hqy66> 今天入手nexus7
<ofan> adam8157: 看来新职位超过50k了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我等着你送书呢，书呢
<eexpress> 养不起的蛋蛋。。
 * jyfl987 菊花升值了 睡后有50k了
<adam8157> eexpress: 半年混一年嘛
<adam8157> ofan: 没... 怎么可能
<eexpress> 太高调了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 25k肯定有
<ofan> 目测最少2w
 * adam8157 我是diaosi.... 不是土壕
<jyfl987> 你刚才说漏嘴了 哼哼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 靠, 你问新东家要会和以前持平么... 怎么会说漏嘴
 * maplebeats 拿本子记下
<eexpress> 蛋蛋理解能力要提高
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才跟ee说半年混一年 说明你是拿自己新的一年的收入去滩去ee那半年的额定收入
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭你在美帝轻松过100k$吧
<jyfl987> 估计你是14薪水 20k+
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 ee相当于新东家
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以怎么会要得持平...
<eexpress> 别。我养不起
<adam8157> 12薪
<ofan> adam8157: 我卡里还剩5刀
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 转身撸管去 还是你狠
<eexpress> 小秘，通常不要这么贵啊。
<ofan> adam8157: 找工作都愁啊
<adam8157> ofan: 你这是上学期间
<jyfl987> ofan: 你活得滋润 
 * adam8157 求美帝10万$/y
<jyfl987> 你要觉得不好 我跟你换好了
 * ofan 快饿死了
<eexpress> ofan: 那你还呕饭。。浪费
<ofan> eexpress: ...
<adam8157> eexpress: 哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 饿死也要在美帝 至少人家公墓没那么贵 死得起
<ofan> 目测蛋蛋两年后会到米国
<maplebeats> ofan: 目测不到两年
<jyfl987> 感觉是远程办公
<uu121> 大家好
<uu121> 新年快到了。
<uu121> 有什么感想？
<kk> uu121, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<ofan> adam8157: 再换工作直接奔美帝吧
 * maplebeats 元旦快乐
<adam8157> ofan: 求
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你肉身在哪座城市?
<eexpress> 呕饭呕饭呕饭呕饭呕饭呕饭
<maplebeats> adam8157: 重庆
<uu121> 在还没有到元旦，日本到了。我在中国
<jyfl987> uu121: 你是日本人？
<uu121> 不是
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啊? 重庆大学? 我给你介绍个马上要读博的师姐要不要? 哈哈哈
<uu121> 日本时间快一个小时
<ofan> 我这还是31号
<maplebeats> adam8157: .......
<iRaspberrypi> 腾讯科技讯（Kathy）北京时间12月30日消息，植物就像小猫小狗一样，也需要你的细心呵护。如果你外出度假一段时间，就需要请人帮忙浇水照料。不过，Plant-In City可以为你提供另外一个解决方案：它的模块化培植箱采用了大量传感器，让你在互联网上监控植物的数据。
<iRaspberrypi> Plant-In City是一个Kickstarter筹资项目。它的培植箱采用了Arduino技术（注：Arduino能通过各种各样的传感器来感知环境，通过控制灯光、马达和其他的装置来反馈、影响环境），利用传感器来测量土壤、水份和光照度。第一种培植箱中有土壤、植物和传感器，另二种加上了LED照明，第三种还连接了水源，在给植物浇水时，可以制造下雨效果。
<eexpress> maplebeats: 你惨了
<iRaspberrypi> 有了Arduino培植箱，无论你身在何方，都可以照料家中的植物。使用Plant-In City的智能手机应用，你可以跟踪植物的状态，调整水和光的设置；同时，传感器获得的数据也可以转换成灯光和声音，让你感受一个“虚构的、充满活力的大自然”。
<iRaspberrypi> Plant-In City项目的创建者休伊·布（Huy Bui），卡洛斯·戈麦斯（Carlos Gomez）和乔恩·施拉姆（Jon Schramm ）在Kickstarter页面上描述了他们的“绿色城市”设想：“在郁郁葱葱的天际线边，水从一个容器流入另一个容器。游客进入这个身临其境的环境，植物的声音回响在他们的耳边。充满活力的光芒照耀着目力所能及的一切美的细节。”
<kk> iRaspberrypi:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<eexpress> 额。 
<uu121> 你在哪里？ofan
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我只要师妹，不要师姐
<eexpress> 这谁啊。 iRaspberrypi
<maplebeats> eexpress: 谁家的狗吧
<iRaspberrypi> 不要踢我
<eexpress> maplebeats: 蛋蛋是看你有体能。
<eexpress> iRaspberrypi: 你谁啊
<iRaspberrypi> 我是abine1啊
<eexpress> 汕头的。。
<iRaspberrypi> 用树莓派上的
<uu121> 这里有没有外星人？
<eexpress> 那你乱发。。。这啥
<ofan> iRaspberrypi: 敢用神的nick
<maplebeats> uu121: eexpress:不就是
 * adam8157 貌似有不少东西可以送  kindle touch皮套, 独唱团, 光明与磊落, RH logo笔记本啥的   bluezd 你要哪个?
<savr> ofan: I can't even ssh to my server anymore
<savr> wtf....
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 是分享 一下
<ofan> savr: GFW recently blocked ssh port
<savr> how recent?
<eexpress> 。
<savr> I just took a shower
<bluezd> adam8157: 最后一个
<ofan> savr: lool
<savr> before I could slowly connect
<savr> now I can't even connect
<savr> is it this recent?
<ofan> nope
<iRaspberrypi> ofan: i字头都是神的？？？
<uu121> shower是什么？
<ofan> iRaspberrypi: 对
<adam8157> bluezd: OK, 和你电脑一起给你
<ofan> uu121: 打炮
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<uu121> 谢谢ofan的说明
<ofan> uu121: 不客气
<savr> lol ofan 
<uu121> 我觉得savr还是很文雅。嘿嘿。slowly connect
<eexpress> iRaspberrypi: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.64.lRDkCV&id=15353077185
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ 拓普乐TooplooT2 空中飞鼠 无线体感遥控器 2.4G USB空中鼠标RC11-淘宝网
<eexpress> 赶紧看，xbmc没这难受
<ofan> savr: lol can you read chinese?
<savr> not really
<savr> very few words
<ofan> not bad :[
<uu121> 他不懂中文?
<iRaspberrypi> 不早说
<eexpress> iRaspberrypi: 你能搞定lirc? 
<iRaspberrypi> 昨天刚买了一个雷柏无线鼠标
<eexpress> 我的rapoo，快完蛋了
<uu121> hello savr. happy shower
<iRaspberrypi> 再买啊
<savr> uu121: I already came out but thanks
<ofan> lool
<uu121> ofan, savr 不懂中文
<savr> it would be something if I was irc from the shower
<eexpress> iRaspberrypi: 去看lirc吧。那便宜。raspbmc
<uu121> savr，知道你出来了。disconnected now.
<jusss> eexpress: lirc是啥呀，
<eexpress> jusss: 去看wiki
<iRaspberrypi> 不用也行啊
<iRaspberrypi> 我记得有插件的
<eexpress> 遥控是必须的
<uu121> savr, do you know Chinese?
<iRaspberrypi> 呵呵
<savr> uu121: a bit
<iRaspberrypi> 用手机遥控啊
<iRaspberrypi> 手机可以遥控
<eexpress> wifi?
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> WIFI
<eexpress> 我没看到有软件
<eexpress> xbmc的web?
<iRaspberrypi> 不用软件啊
<uu121> savr, Can you read Chinese characters with your computer?
<eexpress> 那难受的
<iRaspberrypi> 开启XBMC的WEB
<savr> uu121: yes
<eexpress> 你不会享受的。
<wkai> 这么多人用树莓派额。。
<iRaspberrypi> 你用遥控器怎么样啊？？
<eexpress> 难受的，不搞
<iRaspberrypi> 好的话就买一个遥控
<iRaspberrypi> 还要继续买树莓派啊
<eexpress> 蓝牙还差不多，设备对设备。
<iRaspberrypi> 蓝牙不要
<wkai> 去年买了个Pandaboardes
<iRaspberrypi> 还不如用鼠标呢
<uu121> savr, very good. Are you a Chinese?
<eexpress> 我的wii remote，其实可以
<savr> no
<eexpress> 只是定位不是很好
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 已经卖掉一个树莓派了
<wkai> SD卡超慢，不知道Raspberry Pi如何。。
<jusss> eexpress: wiki已经被墙了
<iRaspberrypi> 树莓派很好啊
<eexpress> sd class 10嘛
<iRaspberrypi> 跑得很快
<uu121> savr, I can teach you some Chinese. very easy. 
<wkai> 我也想把自己的pandaboard卖了，Omap 4460的
<iRaspberrypi> 就是，要用CLASS10的
<savr> lol
<jusss> maplebeats: 我们宿舍一到11点就断网断电。。。好悲催
<savr> uu121: where are you?
<eexpress> 我的是手机的卡，估计是class 2
<eexpress> lol
<wkai> 我自己就专门买了个class 10的SD卡
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 80包邮
<iRaspberrypi> 16GB的
<wkai> 还是反应很慢，已经半年多没碰了，CPU 双核1.2G，内存1G，还1080p输出，就是硬盘瓶颈啊
<eexpress> 16G浪费
<uu121> savr, you can see "peace war found" in Engish to a Chinese. 
<uu121> savr, I am in China physically.
<jusss> 中移动的edge网络连这里irssi竟然没有lag,好奇怪
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 下载啊
<jusss> 难道网速这么好？
<iRaspberrypi> 16GB不够用 
<jusss> 还是irssi出问题了
<eexpress> 下啥哦。全网络
<wkai> 谁要Pandaboard ES，真心出一个。。
<iRaspberrypi> 网速是可以达到满速
<savr> uu121: so am I
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 离线下载啊
<savr> uu121: I'm in Shenzhen right now
<iRaspberrypi> 用来挂着下载高清视频
<iRaspberrypi> 先把找到的高清视频种子用迅雷离线下载
<uu121> savr, I know Shenzhen. in guangdong province
<iRaspberrypi> 然后用树莓派挂在网上下载
<eexpress> 您已成功付款109.75元！
<eexpress> 下啥。都是网络插件啊
<eexpress> 直接看
<uu121> savr, why do you come to China?
<eexpress> 或者samba
<savr> uu121: I work here
<maplebeats> iRaspberrypi: 用旋风离线下载
<iRaspberrypi> 10GB以上的高清
<uu121> savr, great.
<iRaspberrypi> 我用迅雷的离线
<eexpress> iRaspberrypi: 你这落后的。 http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/2af0332dd3a02e8e6e2cc3a2
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ Raspbmc_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<iRaspberrypi> 100万GB的容量
<jusss> test
<maplebeats>  eexpress:xbmc也好意思拿出来show
<maplebeats> jusss: 你不是断网了么？
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<eexpress> 玩去。
<iRaspberrypi> 我用的是两个系统
<iRaspberrypi> 一个是raspbian
<iRaspberrypi> 一个是OpenELEC
<eexpress> raspbian没啥必要
<jusss> maplebeats: android usb tethering 上来的
<uu121> 有没有人有少年派的种子？
<jusss> maplebeats: 用的android手机的网
<eexpress> openelec也是在线安装的吧。
<eexpress> 慢死不
<eexpress> 都是傻到不直接给img
<jusss> maplebeats: 中移动的edge网络竟然没lag,好神奇，难道irssi出问题了？
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 你的外壳和我是一样的
<jusss> eexpress: 600MB的debian iso文件需要连线安装吗？
<iRaspberrypi> 不用
<jusss> 哦
<iRaspberrypi> 直接安装
<iRaspberrypi> 安装完了以后
<iRaspberrypi> 你要装什么才连线
<jusss> 哦
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 你没加散热片？？？？
<jusss> iRaspberrypi: 有没有不装发行版的？
<eexpress> 散啥。没热度
<iRaspberrypi> 不装什么？？？？
<iRaspberrypi> 有的
<iRaspberrypi> 热度有的
<iRaspberrypi> 在系统信息里面看
<eexpress> 你的版本低些
<iRaspberrypi> 41度
<eexpress> ？
<iRaspberrypi> 我装上以后37度
<jusss> iRaspberrypi: 各大发行版的最根本的不同在哪
<eexpress> 我没看，似乎是有地方监视。手摸没热度。
<iRaspberrypi> 更新啊
<iRaspberrypi> 就是不断的更新
<iRaspberrypi> 支持更多的硬件
<iRaspberrypi> 带有更多的驱动
<iRaspberrypi> 我现在有两个无线网卡无法使用
<iRaspberrypi> 装上去没有自动识别出来
<eexpress> usb wifi? 我的直接认。
<iRaspberrypi> 是TENDA的811m
<eexpress> 你换raspbmc吧
<eexpress> 比较下
<iRaspberrypi> 你用的什么 无线网卡？？？
<eexpress> 不知道。能用，谁去管哦
<iRaspberrypi> 看一下
<iRaspberrypi> 我也要买两个
<eexpress> 。
<iRaspberrypi> 你用的是和我一样的512MB
<eexpress> LB-LINK啥的。
<iRaspberrypi> 都是英国版本的
<iRaspberrypi> TP-LINK？？
<eexpress> 才不是
<eexpress> 杂牌
<iRaspberrypi> 你运气好
<iRaspberrypi> 买杂牌的都能用
<eexpress> 买播放器，一起送的
<iRaspberrypi> 我买名牌的都用不了
<iRaspberrypi> 你的树莓派上有两个点可以用来重启哦
<eexpress> raspbmc不如我那K6播放器快
<iRaspberrypi> 你的K6多少大洋？？
<eexpress> 重启啥。开一整天没关。后来直接断电。我当设备搞
<eexpress> 2xx吧
<iRaspberrypi> 那都有什么功能啊？？
<iRaspberrypi> 能扩展么？？？
<iRaspberrypi> 没有扩展吧？？
<eexpress> 一样网络播放嘛
<iRaspberrypi> 最多就是刷固件了
<eexpress> 国内的，都有啊。扩展啥。
<eexpress> xbmc那些破py插件，还搞进程。慢的
<iRaspberrypi> CPU速度？？
<eexpress> 不知道。
<eexpress> 优化的，内部flash，至少比sd快
<iRaspberrypi> 树莓派的硬件驱动已经开源了
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 树莓派可以用U盘安装系统啊
<eexpress> 等飞鼠。
<iRaspberrypi> 帮我也买一个
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<eexpress> 测试再说。
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 等你用好了
<eexpress> 不确定支持好
<iRaspberrypi> 轮到我再买
<eexpress> 如果不能用，我退给你。你來搞定
<iRaspberrypi> 半价么？？
<eexpress> 8折
<iRaspberrypi> 包邮哈
<eexpress> 几天就半价。。。
<eexpress> 狠哦
<iRaspberrypi> 用过就是2手了
<iRaspberrypi> 2手最高是半价了
<eexpress> 没见美女用过，半价的。
<iRaspberrypi> 你那个是老鼠来的
<iRaspberrypi> 而且没有尾巴的老鼠
<eexpress> 陀螺仪的
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯，看中的就是陀螺仪
<eexpress> 踢kk，刷屏
<iRaspberrypi> 要是那种普通的红外线
<cfy> eexpress: -o即可
<cfy> 新年快乐!!!
<iRaspberrypi> 送给我，我都哟考虑啦
<eexpress> <- kk 被踢出了 ubuntu-cn，eexpress 给出的原因是: kk
<eexpress> iRaspberrypi	包邮哈
<eexpress> 	eexpress	几天就半价。。。
<eexpress> 23:54	eexpress	狠哦
<eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	用过就是2手了
<eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	2手最高是半价了
<eexpress> 	eexpress	没见美女用过，半价的。
<eexpress> 23:55	iRaspberrypi	你那个是老鼠来的
<eexpress> 		-> cfy 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<eexpress> 	eexpress	陀螺仪的
<eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	而且没有尾巴的老鼠
<eexpress> 	eexpress	踢kk，刷屏
<eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	嗯，看中的就是陀螺仪
<eexpress> 23:56	iRaspberrypi	要是那种普通的红外线
<eexpress> 		ChanServ 设置了用户模式 +o: 	eexpress
<eexpress>  现在是房间管理员
<eexpress> 	cfy		eexpress: -o即可
<eexpress> 	cfy	新年快乐!!!
<eexpress> 		<- kk 被踢出了 ubuntu-cn，eexpress 给出的原因是: kk
<eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	送给我，我都哟考虑啦
<eexpress> 	eexpress	<- kk 被踢出了 ubuntu-cn，eexpress 给出的原因是: kk
<eexpress> ['203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.134', '203.208.46.137', '203.208.46.131']
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:45:53] 127.0.0.1:60147 "GET https://twitter.com/i/timeline?composed_count=0&include_available_features=1&include_entities=1&include_new_items_bar=true&interval=60000&latent_count=0&since_id=285771726837665792 HTTP/1.1" 200 124
<cfy> @_@
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:47:52] 127.0.0.1:60153 "CONNECT twitter.com:443 HTTP/1.1" - -
<eexpress> ['203.208.46.137', '203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.134', '203.208.46.131']
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:47:53] 127.0.0.1:60153 "GET https://twitter.com/i/timeline?composed_count=0&include_available_features=1&include_entities=1&include_new_items_bar=true&interval=120000&latent_count=0&since_id=285771726837665792 HTTP/1.1" 200 124
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:49:22] 127.0.0.1:60158 "CONNECT twitter.com:443 HTTP/1.1" - -
<eexpress> ['203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.131', '203.208.46.134', '203.208.46.137']
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:49:23] 127.0.0.1:60158 "GET https://twitter.com/trends?k=2deaff5c91&pc=true&src=module HTTP/1.1" 200 683
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:51:53] 127.0.0.1:60164 "CONNECT twitter.com:443 HTTP/1.1" - -
<eexpress> ['203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.131', '203.208.46.137', '203.208.46.134']
<eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:51:54] 127.0.0.1:60164 "GET https://twitter.com/i/timeline?composed_count=0&include_available_features=1&include_entities=1&include_new_items_bar=true&interval=240000&latent_count=0&since_id=285771726837665792 HTTP/1.1" 200 124
<eexpress> cfy: momo
<eexpress> 你们继续
<cfy> eexpress: 太空不了。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 有log...还是不要干坏事了。。
<cfy> 新的一年都想做什么？
<eexpress> 新年快乐
<eexpress> 旅游，睡懒觉
<SuGe2> 新年快乐
<iRaspberrypi> http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/5ab5c9ea15ce36d3afcf69ea3af33a87e850b125.jpg?psign=afcf69ea3af33a87e950352ac65c10385243fbf2b311951d
<iRaspberrypi> 这个是你的头像原型啊
 * maplebeats 提前说，元旦快乐2
<cfy> 哈哈，新年快乐！！！
<iRaspberrypi> 国语版本 $ omxplayer -o hdmi  卑鄙的我-2010-Despicable.Me.avi
<cfy> <eexpress> <- kk 被踢出了 ubuntu-cn，eexpress 给出的原因是: kk
<cfy> <eexpress> iRaspberrypi	包邮哈
<cfy> <eexpress> 	eexpress	几天就半价。。。
<cfy> <eexpress> 23:54	eexpress	狠哦
<cfy> <eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	用过就是2手了
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 把那个动画共享一下
<cfy> <eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	2手最高是半价了
<cfy> <eexpress> 	eexpress	没见美女用过，半价的。
<cfy> <eexpress> 23:55	iRaspberrypi	你那个是老鼠来的
<uu121> 新年快乐
<cfy> <eexpress> 		-> cfy 加入了 ubuntu-cn
<cfy> <eexpress> 	eexpress	陀螺仪的
<cfy> <eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	而且没有尾巴的老鼠
<cfy> <eexpress> 	eexpress	踢kk，刷屏
<cfy> <eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	嗯，看中的就是陀螺仪
<cfy> <eexpress> 23:56	iRaspberrypi	要是那种普通的红外线
<cfy> <eexpress> 		ChanServ 设置了用户模式 +o: 	eexpress
<ofan> cfy: 你抽了？
<cfy> <eexpress>  现在是房间管理员
<cfy> <eexpress> 	cfy		eexpress: -o即可
<cfy> <eexpress> 	cfy	新年快乐!!!
<cfy> <eexpress> 		<- kk 被踢出了 ubuntu-cn，eexpress 给出的原因是: kk
<cfy> <eexpress> 	iRaspberrypi	送给我，我都哟考虑啦
<cfy> <eexpress> 	eexpress	<- kk 被踢出了 ubuntu-cn，eexpress 给出的原因是:
<cfy> 	   kk
<cfy> <eexpress> ['203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.134', '203.208.46.137',
<cfy> 	   '203.208.46.131']
<cfy> <cfy> @_@
<cfy> <eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:45:53] 127.0.0.1:60147 "GET
<cfy> 	   https://twitter.com/i/timeline?composed_count=0&include_available_features=1&include_entities=1&include_new_items_bar=true&interval=60000&latent_count=0&since_id=285771726837665792
<cfy> 	   HTTP/1.1" 200 124
<cfy> <eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:47:52] 127.0.0.1:60153 "CONNECT twitter.com:443
<cfy> 	   HTTP/1.1" - -
<cfy> <eexpress> ['203.208.46.137', '203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.134',
<cfy> 	   '203.208.46.131']
<cfy> <eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:47:53] 127.0.0.1:60153 "GET
<cfy> 	   https://twitter.com/i/timeline?composed_count=0&include_available_features=1&include_entities=1&include_new_items_bar=true&interval=120000&latent_count=0&since_id=285771726837665792
<cfy> 	   HTTP/1.1" 200 124
<cfy> <eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:49:22] 127.0.0.1:60158 "CONNECT twitter.com:443
<cfy> 	   HTTP/1.1" - -
<cfy> <eexpress> ['203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.131', '203.208.46.134',
<cfy> 	   '203.208.46.137']
<cfy> <eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:49:23] 127.0.0.1:60158 "GET
<cfy> 	   https://twitter.com/trends?k=2deaff5c91&pc=true&src=module
<cfy> 	   HTTP/1.1" 200 683
<cfy> <eexpress> INFO - [Dec 31 23:51:53] 127.0.0.1:60164 "CONNECT twitter.com:443
<cfy> 	   HTTP/1.1" - -
<ofan> adam8157: 出来管事了
<cfy> <eexpress> ['203.208.46.132', '203.208.46.131', '203.208.46.137',
<cfy> 	   '203.208.46.134']
<ofan> ee也抽了
<cfy> eexpress: 每次都这样啊。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 不好玩。。。
<leaveboy> 这是什么
<jusss> eexpress: kk呢？
<jusss> roylez: 新年快乐，
<jusss> 有人吗？
<s_cd> 大家新年快乐
<jusss> 可以刷屏了吗？
<cfy> 不行。。。没看我刚才被kick了么。。。
<jusss> cfy: 。。。我刚才没在
<iRaspberrypi> eexpress: 
<iRaspberrypi> 出啦
<iRaspberrypi> 出来
<jusss> cfy: 去查了一个漂亮妹子的名字，美空彩象
<jusss> cfy: 美空彩香
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 美空的？模特吗？
<jusss> ofan: 我们已经是2013年了，你还停留在2012年，你Out了，哇咔咔
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 美空彩香是一个人名，
<cfy> ofan: 你弱爆了。。
<jusss> ofan: 鄙视你这生活在2012的人，哇咔咔
<jusss> cleamoon: 也小小的鄙视你一下下，你这个生活在2012年的人，哇咔咔
<cfy> ...
<jusss> cfy: 看看还有谁能鄙视的
<jusss> 怎么都安静了
<jusss> eexpress: 可以刷屏了不
<dking_2012> 累了
<dking_2012> jusss: 似乎很有体力
<jusss> dking_2012: 嗯，还不困
<jusss> eexpress: 给你推荐个妹子，美空彩香
<eexpress> 现成的？
<cfy> ........
<cfy> eexpress: 说到妹子出来了。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 我因为刷屏被kick了。。。。。
<cfy> eexpress: 不科学啊。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 直接开快播去看吧，
<eexpress> 额。是吧。
<eexpress> 没快播。
<eexpress> cfy: 你说，不良蛋蛋。
<jusss> eexpress: 现在很喜欢这个妹子
<eexpress> jusss: 给图片
<jusss> eexpress: 我用的是手机的网络，你还好意思跟我要图片。。。是2.75G的手机网络
<jusss> 用不起3G.。。
<eexpress> 一般
<jusss> eexpress: 有好作品的
<eexpress> 那也要给url嘛
<jusss> eexpress: 我直接从同学的平板上拷的。。。
<eexpress> md5就可以找到ed2k吧
<jusss> eexpress: 直接百度应该也搜的出来， 
<jusss> eexpress: 用sniffer伪装包跨网arpspoof有可能没
<jusss> eexpress: 我还看到了一个叫ip spoof的东东，貌似很gaoji
<jusss> 蛋蛋兄终于走了。。。
<iRaspberrypi> 跳蛋了
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<jusss> cfy: 你可以刷屏了
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .;
<iRaspberrypi> jusss 00时37分39秒
<iRaspberrypi> 蛋蛋兄终于走了。。。	
<cfy> jusss: 都过了多久了。。
<iRaspberrypi> iRaspberrypi 00时37分51秒
<iRaspberrypi> 跳蛋了
<iRaspberrypi> LOL 00时38分02秒
<iRaspberrypi>  
<iRaspberrypi> jusss 00时38分12秒
<iRaspberrypi> cfy: 你可以刷屏了
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分17秒
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分17秒
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分18秒
<cfy> eexpress: 打倒快播没质量的
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分19秒
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分20秒
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分22秒
<iRaspberrypi> . 00时38分25秒
<cfy>  /ignore iRaspberrypi 
<cfy> ....
<cfy> iRaspberrypi: 过去太久了。。刷起来没意思。。
<iRaspberrypi> 睡觉去
<jusss> cfy: 快播没质量？
<jusss> cfy: 你的mba有快播没
<cfy> jusss: 不知道。。
<jusss> cfy: 你还不赶快去商店里看看，有的话下个，然后就可以撸了，lol
<cfy> jusss: ...
<jusss> cfy: irssi能不能设置让所有频道的信息都在一个屏幕里
<cfy> jusss: 不知道。。
<jusss> cfy: 不想再切换了，烦
<cfy> jusss: ....
<jusss> cfy: 那weechat呢，或其它客户端，你有知道有这种功能的软件吗
<jusss> cfy: 所有频道发的信息都在一个页面里，这样就不用不停的切换窗口/标签/页面这种恶心的事了
<cfy> jusss: .....觉得不需要这个功能。。。
<cleamoon> jusss, 自己写一个irc client不就行了
<cfy> cleamoon: 2013没有？
<cfy> jusss: 不用这么麻烦。。。。写个插件应该就成
<cleamoon> cfy, 什么意思？
<cfy> cleamoon: 你在大陆么？
<cleamoon> cfy, 不在
<cfy> cleamoon: 所以还在2012.。。。四么
<cfy> cleamoon: 所以还在2012.。。。是么
<cleamoon> cfy, 是的，还在世界末日
<cfy> cleamoon: 不科学啊
<cfy> cleamoon: 世界末日早过了。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 整个2012年都是世界末日
<cfy> cleamoon: 不要这样。。。。。。睡觉去。。。。
 * cfy +8的伤不起。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 你是+8的？
<cfy> cleamoon: shia
<cleamoon> cfy, 那你就13了
<cfy> cleamoon: 。。。2013..不是13......
<cfy> 差好多。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 不多不多的
<hceasy> 配置了一个nginx 一直提示我 fastcgi-pass 有问题 是怎么回事儿？
<jiero> 再一次，新年快乐。
<cleamoon> 祝大家在即将到来的后世界末日时代里全家幸福
<Saturn_> 新年快乐
<cleamoon_> 新年都去找妹汁了？
<freedog> 还有人在么？
<freedog> 冒个泡，祝大家元旦快乐了 :)
<fennng_> 这么早应该没人吧
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-01
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 灵璧县哪里有找服务小姐 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396715 █→【请来电１８２-５５１５-３３３６】【灵璧县哪里有小姐１８２-５５１５-３３３６【灵璧县哪里有小姐１８２-５５１５-３３３６ 【灵璧县哪里有小姐１８２-５５１５-３３３６】【灵璧县哪里 …
<Iansun> ?
<yuanfh> 哪位成功在ubuntu上安装过oracle10g
<abine1> How to make a Raspberry Pi solar-powered FTP server？
<abine1> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/desktops/how-to-make-a-raspberry-pi-solar-powered-ftp-server-50009923/
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ How to make a Raspberry Pi solar-powered FTP server | Reviews | CNET UK
<jiero> Solar cell unit is way more expensive than the Raspberry?
<roylez_> jiero: 呆鼠
<abine1> http://raspi1.avanceit.com/blog/files/7d099fdc7d6c6a91d3fc0fe656ccb721-3.html
<kk> abine1 ⇪ t: I'm serving web pages! | Raspberry Pi, Apache, Linux | Raspi1@AvanceIT
<abine1> 乐乐主席
<abine1> 昨晚你没在
<abine1> EE大神把kk给踢了
<abine1> LOL
<roylez_> ee抢我的风头啊
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 每次关机时上方总会有could not write Byte:Broken pipe http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398021 看到好多人有这样的问题 有办法解决么 看着很不舒服 不知道问题出在哪 统计信息: 发表于 由 丰饶海 — 2013-01-01 9:26 
<imtxc> 大佬们新年好.
<roylez_> imtxc: 我在考虑这新年第一踢给谁
<imtxc> roylez_: hamo
<imtxc> 哈哈.
<imtxc> roylez_: 送我个帽子当新年礼物
<roylez_> imtxc: 没有啊
<imtxc> ||
<imtxc> 额,好快,又一年了.
<abine1> roylez_: 开踢了没？
<abine1> http://www.ctn-dev.org/images/phoenix/maggie_thumb.jpg
<abine1> 用树莓派制作一个4轴飞行器
<abine1> http://www.ctn-dev.org/index.php?page=phoenix
<kk> abine1 ⇪ ti: Raspberry Pi Phoenix Project - cTn-dev
<abine1> http://www.ctn-dev.org/images/phoenix/maggie.jpg
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【欣赏】2012年度最佳Blender艺术作品——前20名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398023 2012年度最佳Blender艺术作品前20名欣赏 The Top 20 Blender Artworks from 2012 http://www.blenderguru.com/top-20-blend ... from-2012/ 20. Alpha Rest Room Created by enricoceric 19. Kraz 257b Created by ntnsft …
<jyfl987> abine1: 有点浪费
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 1月2日 Ubuntu 将有新产品发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398024 倒计时有Apple风格 会是什么产品呢，等待明天吧 http://www.ubuntu.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leopardsaga — 2013-01-01 10:23 
<jusss> ofan: 生活在2012的你，lol，
<widon> g++ 加了-g也不能调试阿，晕
<hceasy> 新年的第一天在玩儿电焊
<hceasy> 没人起床？？？
<hceasy> 好吧…
<hceasy> http://208.111.40.59/hceasy/ 
<hceasy> 机器人给看下？？？
<hceasy> kk: 你也在睡？？
<kk> hceasy, 感谢您的信息。  ㍢ 
<hceasy> kk: 怎么不去死
<archl> roylez_  送给 蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<zhanshime01> 新年快乐
<jusss_> hi
<kk> jusss_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<imtxc> adam8157: 帽子新年礼物~~ 
<imtxc> 给大家一人发一个
<adam8157> imtxc: ?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不在帽子了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊, 你现在去哪了
<adam8157> imtxc: 过些天入职再说
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛
<imtxc> 难道是18m
<imtxc> adam8157: 新年了一人发一顶帽子玩吧..
<kevinyings> adam8157, ?????
<adam8157> kevinyings: ??
<kevinyings> adam8157, 啊，什么时候辞职的？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 昨天
 * adam8157 吃饭去了
<tao_> 有人在吗
<tao_> 第一次用这个软件。
<kk> tao_, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.10屏幕自动关闭怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398027 锁屏和电源都设置了，看土豆一段时间还是会自动关闭屏幕- -？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fevernova99 — 2013-01-01 11:10 
<abine1> http://pinterest.com/mikeco/raspberry-pi-hardware/
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ Raspberry Pi hardware
<abine1> 树莓派硬件应用集合
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cnbeta.com/articles/220246.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: [图]热门图片网站TwitPic被Google鉴定为可能有安全威胁 _警告!_cnBeta.COM
<abine1> a
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手又来问问题了。。。e17下的天气插件。。。在哪添加？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398029 模组里没看到。。。是要下载的么？在站里搜了下，好像没人问过这问题。。。难道是我的电脑问题？求大神解答。。。谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2013-01-01 1 …
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubantu 里面的inittab文件在那里 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398032 最近在书在看的说是在／etc/inittab,可是在ubantu里是一看，里面有两个关与inittab的文件夹，这个文件就是一直找不到，求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuan7953 — 2013-01-01 13:41 
<sakura_> 好多人哦，，
<iRaspberrypi> http://y3.ifengimg.com/ba823efb4496b7e7/2012/1207/rdn_50c193dbeeff9.jpg
<iRaspberrypi> 飞猫来啦
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 有关Qt QMdiSubWindow的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398033 毕设要做个界面，现在遇到一个问题十分捉急，请各位帮帮忙。 我的工具栏一个triggered（）信号，与自己定义的私有槽连接，代码如下 void NaoeFOAMSJTUSolver::widgetBPShow() { // mdiArea->addSubWindow(scrollAreaBP); // delete …
<jusss_> .
<iRaspberrypi> http://y3.ifengimg.com/ba823efb4496b7e7/2012/1207/rdn_50c193e504082.jpg
<iRaspberrypi> http://y1.ifengimg.com/ba823efb4496b7e7/2012/1207/rdn_50c142d8d4b28.jpg
<leyle> 有人么？
<leyle> ubuntu 12.04 如何设置 mplayer 是 默认的打开视频文件的程序啊
<leyle> 现在都没有地方添加自定义命令了
<italks_> 系统设置里有吧
<fennng> leyle: 文件关联都不会吗? 我也不会.
<leyle> fennng: 囧
<leyle> 以前右键了  要打开的文件，打开方式里面还可以手动输入命令，现在都不给输入了
<fennng> 电脑里连视频都没有,没法试. 
<fennng> leyle: 我习惯是 mplayer *.*
<leyle> 终端下倒是无所谓，但是有些片子名字很长，你懂的
<leyle> 还是鼠标点好点
<leyle> 中文，英文，空格， 然后还有很多电影名字很多部分一样，
<fennng> leyle: 我用的是lubuntu, 桌面是xfce, 直接有个 open with
<leyle> fennng: 。。。。。。
<leyle> lu
<fennng> leyle: 名字长没关系, TAB 补全, 中文名麻烦点
<leyle> 刚要选择第二页的字，才发现 ibus没法用  ，。 翻页
<fennng> 冒冒冒/_
<leyle> 找到了，擦
<leyle> 不过 sunpinyin 候选字好少
<leyle> wifi不稳定，有可能是啥子问题呢？ 路由器太烂了？
<leyle> video/dv=mplayer.desktop  后面的 mplayer.desktop 是放在哪里的？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装XP的故障恢复控制台是否会覆盖掉grub引导记录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398036 双系统 XP出了点问题 出于种种原因 需要在硬盘上安装XP的故障恢复控制台 我想问的是安装之后会不会覆盖掉grub的引导菜单 统计信息: 发表于 由 绯村忆 — 2013-01-01 14:58 
<fennng> leyle: 不知道, WIFI 不稳定可能是和别人家的同一个频道,冲突了.
<sjd_zeus> 今天人都哪里去了
<leyle> 哈哈，搞定了，就改了两个地方， 一个是在/usr/share/applications 下面增加一个 mplayer.desktop , 写入了一些常见的 视频格式的 关联， 然后在/etc/gnome/defaults.list 里面把 totem 替换成mplayer
<leyle> 好爽，片子太多，一点就开，撸起来！
<fennng> leyle: 厉害
<leyle> 看片利器啊
<lyuinc> what this is  ?
<leyle> 你们是咋个学习/提升编程能力的？我感觉很多东西都不会，很多都要学，但是学起来，又感觉学了不知道能干嘛，连个小软件都不会写
<rew> 新年好啊。大家
<rew> 我是看书学习的
<Asura> 线性反馈移位寄存器 是一种算法吗？
<Asura> 或者能说是一种算法吗？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助，ubuntu12.04下Synaptics触摸板不能使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398039 笔记本为Acer E1471 Synaptics触摸板 在系统账户登陆前触摸版就不能使用，但是可以Fn+F7开启或者关闭，开启后仍不能使用，一点反应都没有。 用xinput 查看一下触摸板的名称，执行 xin …
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs gdb调试问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398040 我在emacs 调试的时候，添加断点后，怎么代码前面没有显示红色标志？而且，breakpoints窗口中也没有显示添加的断点，究竟应该怎么使用呀？》 统计信息: 发表于 由 chp845 — 2013-01-01 16:32 
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Hamsten> Kk. 不是机器人吗?
<microcai> ri 
<microcai> shit
<microcai> 都过年去了啊
<chris|OSX> 喔,好啊,这里那么多人….
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows 8与Ubuntu 12.10共存 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398044 您好！我的笔记本安装Windows 8后，在安装Ubuntu 12.10时，发现找不到任何分区。后来，我用Wubi进行安装Ubuntu，提示：“没有定义根文件系统，请回到分区菜单以纠正此错误”，怎么办？ 注：我用的是第 …
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 无奈的windows被我囚禁…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398046 以前都是虚拟机装linux用 现在windows都是在虚拟机的牢笼之中度过的 vBOX 真心好用，usb直接接入，网银，usb摄像头轻而易举 另送壁纸一张 统计信息: 发表于 由 babywqh — 2013-01-01 18:06 
<hceasy> dogdoggo.com 玉米如何 ???
<hceasy> 有谁给评价下 ??
<imtxc> hceasy: 你这玉米就跟那个 kugou 软件的名字一样
<hceasy> imtxc: ....
<hceasy> imtxc: 怎么说. 
<hceasy> imtxc: 想了好久都想不到一个好的 . 
<imtxc> hceasy: 你想象一下,你打开一个软件,那个软件里面一个女人发出这样的问候: hello 苦狗, 你还会用这个软件么,反正那时候我用过一次之后就卸载了
<imtxc> hceasy: 就你名字域名可以了.
<hceasy> imtxc: 好吧...
<hceasy> imtxc: 好难记啊  感觉..
<imtxc> hceasy: 好好记干嘛.
<imtxc> hceasy: 你上网都是直接输域名的?
<hceasy> imtxc: 总得一下就让人记住吧.
<hceasy> imtxc: 额..
<imtxc> hceasy: 真正弄好内容,别人会收藏夹的.
<hceasy> imtxc: 90%都是. 
<hceasy> imtxc: 我知道的网站很少用搜索引擎再去搜. 都直接打域名的.
<imtxc> hceasy: qq.com  baidu.com 360.com 
<hceasy> imtxc: 比如这个 webchat.free...............
<hceasy> 还有那个  godaddy . 
<imtxc> 这两个名字我没发现哪里好记了.
<hceasy> 额...
<imtxc> hceasy: 草榴的域名那么难记, 它怕什么了.
<hceasy> 好吧...
<hceasy> 买了. 
<imtxc> lol
<hceasy> 两年9.34刀..
<imtxc> 这么便宜?
<imtxc> com?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 草榴好还是sex8好?
<hceasy> 额. 
<hceasy> godaddy 的. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: sex8是啥啊
<hceasy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=398031&p=2907448#p2907448
<kk> hceasy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<bye_bye> imtxc: sex8的3d av要vip才能下载, 只能查到番号, 然后再去搜索.
<imtxc> hceasy: 我见过我朋友上草榴直接是输IP 上的.
<hceasy> 这家伙说. 淘宝有什么券的. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这样啊, 那不爽.
<hceasy> 不知道买新域名可以用不. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 草榴有3d av没?
<hceasy> imtxc: 我也用IP
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我还没见过3D的呢.
<imtxc> hceasy: 那个IP好记么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 渣渣. 有红蓝3d没有?
<imtxc> 你上的多 自然记住了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有红蓝眼镜没有?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我没有见过3D的是什么样子啊, 3D电影我都没看过.
<hceasy> imtxc: 没啥规律.   周日刚买的
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 可怜的娃... 
<hceasy> bye_bye:   帮忙想个域名 ?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个不是要什么眼镜么, 我本来就戴眼镜.
<bye_bye> hceasy: 干嘛的网站?
<hceasy> imtxc: 红蓝的要红蓝眼镜. 我有偏振的. 
<hceasy> bye_bye: 个人网站. 吐槽的. 
<bye_bye> hceasy: 你要是能申请到所罗门群岛的顶级域名, 我倒是有个赚钱的好方法
<bye_bye> hceasy: www.is.sb
<imtxc> 不看那些. 头晕.
<hceasy> bye_bye:  自己用的. 
<bye_bye> hceasy: 然后弄好多二级域名, 比如: imtxc.is.sb
<imtxc> ......
<hceasy> ....
<mntcdrom> my
<hceasy> bye_bye:  这个太损了...
<bye_bye> hceasy: 不是要吐嘈吗?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这叫吐槽?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那个页面很适合用来吐嘈你.
<imtxc> 不要污蔑吐槽 bye_bye 
<imtxc>  bye_bye 抓紧去申请
<bye_bye> imtxc: .sb还不是开放申请. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不然我早就买了 
<hceasy> bye_bye: 好吧. 我自己用. 博客  行了吧. 
<hceasy> bye_bye: 赶紧给想个好玩的. 
<bye_bye> hceasy: 你自己的博客不用你自己的nick命名???
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我直接买个 bye_bye.sb
<hceasy> bye_bye: 我想了好久   这个 . 真的行么 ?
<bye_bye> hceasy: 直接用你的nick呗.
<bye_bye> hceasy: 说实话, 你也不是啥名人, 不认识你的还真不怎么去看你的博客.
<hceasy> bye_bye: 自己搞这玩的. 
<bye_bye> hceasy: 对呀, 所以, 域名好不好记住没关系. 
<bye_bye> hceasy: 认识你的肯定能记住
<hceasy> bye_bye: 好吧.   
<hceasy> 刚才看到论坛里有人说 . 淘宝上有那个什么券的.    godaddy  不知道我能用不能. 
<hceasy> bye_bye: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=398031&p=2907448#p2907448
<bye_bye> hceasy: 不进论坛...
<hceasy> bye_bye:   @_@  
<imtxc> hceasy: 看吧 我就给你说 你的名字的就可以.
<imtxc> hceasy: 弄好内容之后, 或者定位下来写什么东西之后, 可以考虑换一个.
<hceasy> imtxc:   我那个要用海外信用卡付费  擦....
<imtxc> hceasy: 国内的可以吧.
<hceasy> imtxc: 不行. 必须国外
<hceasy> imtxc: http://xianhuo.org/godaddy-1yue-099meyuanyuming2013.html
<kk> hceasy ⇪ t: godaddy1月0.99美元域名优惠码2013 – 鲜活优惠码 
<imtxc> 我不知道... 我以为 master卡都可以呢.
<stardiviner> 大家支付国外购买都用的是什么卡啊？
<hceasy> stardiviner: paypal
<stardiviner> hceasy: 国内又办理这种卡的么？
<hceasy> stardiviner: 额....  paypal.com
<stardiviner> 又-〉有
<hceasy> stardiviner: 有网银就行了. 
<stardiviner> hceasy: 就像支付宝那样？
<hceasy> stardiviner: 恩
<stardiviner> hceasy: thanks
<hceasy> stardiviner: ^@^
<adam8157> visa
<imtxc> 打算多收集些卡片玩
<imtxc> 信用卡申请了不开通不会有什么费用吧.
<hceasy> imtxc:   应该有手续费什么的吧..就像银行的年费.
<imtxc> hceasy: 那些费用是激活使用之后才有的.
<hceasy> imtxc: 知道你还问...
<imtxc> hceasy: 我是猜的
<hceasy> imtxc: 办理的时候自己问清楚不就行了. 
<imtxc> hceasy: 我就是想收集卡片玩, 以前有收集充值卡 和那种201电话卡
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 我是来吐槽windows的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398050 windows能玩游戏，能看电影，能下毛片，但是办正事儿的时候各种问题！最让我头疼的是编码，实在是头疼的五体投地了。 现需要一个比较特殊的语料库检索工具，在linux下写了一个python脚本，终端里运行，效 …
<iRaspberrypi>  
<fairywell28>  
<fairywell28>  
 * imtxc 我屏幕坏了么
<imtxc> bye_bye: 在不
<imtxc> bye_bye: 有下载 ape或者wav格式的单曲的网站么
<imtxc> 貌似有些地方下载的ape是假的, 从mp3转过去的.
<fennng> paypal 可以支付大多数美国网站
<fennng> ?
<fennng> imtxc: mp3 转 ape...好无聊哦,浪费硬盘和流量
<imtxc> fennng: 网上有提供那种格式忽悠人的.
<fennng> imtxc: 我不是金耳朵,碰到APE 绕着走
<imtxc> fennng: 我又没问你是什么耳朵.
<lekoxnfx> 大家好 新年快乐哈～
<cleamoon> imtxc, 以前驴子有
<imtxc> cleamoon: 恩, 现在好像有很多人分享用的115网盘, 可那个网盘现在也毁了.
<fennng> imtxc: 呃...
<fairywell28> imtxc, 伊甸园
<imtxc> pt80 上面专辑倒比较全
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么Ubuntu下的Amule总是比Windows下的Emule慢那么多？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398051 为什么Ubuntu下的Amule总是比Windows下的Emule慢那么多？？？ 慢到无法忍受！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiapei100 — 2013-01-01 20:26 
<odirus> 请问一下开了抗锯齿效果与没开怎么分别呢？
<archl> odirus: 看。
<archl> odirus: 抗锯齿，简单说，就是边缘模糊化。
<odirus> archl: 我不知道算不算是开了抗锯齿
<archl> odirus: 何必在意呢
<odirus> archl: 因为配置Emacs的时候感觉字体乖乖的，每个字母间分开得很大
<odirus> 怪怪的
<Losses> https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/505f1ff540376cd93efe2a82/50e2b1aa95105cde67001e28/6fd16eaeb1a0e81098e401d304be0a42/2013%E5%AE%A3%E4%BC%A0%E7%94%BB.png
<Losses> 求指教
<odirus> archl: 字母分得很开是不是就是没开抗锯齿呢？纠结阿
<odirus> Losses: 你这个是啥阿?
<Losses> 掉线了＝ ＝
<Losses> https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/505f1ff540376cd93efe2a82/50e2b1aa95105cde67001e28/6fd16eaeb1a0e81098e401d304be0a42/2013%E5%AE%A3%E4%BC%A0%E7%94%BB.png
<Losses> 重新求指教＝ ＝
<odirus> Losses: 我说，你这是啥？给我们看张图片？
<Losses> 工作组2013的主题图－ －
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，使用EASYBCD安装，找不到安装文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398054 求助！使用EASYBCD安装，成功添加安装LINUX启动条，选择后提示不能找到文件。 我的情况可能有点特殊，原来的WIN7安装在第二硬盘上第一个分区，第一硬盘是新买的，刚安上，根据论坛上的 …
<Losses> 给项目做的图
<Losses> odirus: 算是广告？（大概……
<odirus> Losses: 额，你们的站点怎么把错误信息都报告出来拉？生产环境下应该要关掉把，我想
<Losses> odirus: 错误的信息？
<odirus> Losses: 你访问一下你的站点吧，难道你们还没做完就部署上去咯瓦？
<Losses> odirus: 这不是我的网站 我哪有钱去买s3QvQ
<odirus> 我的字体就和这位老兄的情况类似，请问哪位仁兄能够帮忙阿？
<odirus> rum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=131109
<Losses> odirus: 404 － －
<odirus> Losses: 哦，对于平面设计，我是外行，但我觉得还可以瓦
<Losses>  odirus: 已经蹦出来好几种评价我都不知道怎么办了QvQ
<Losses>  odirus: 感觉我做图的风格就挺受争议的QvQ
<archl> Losses:  效果不错
<archl> Losses:  KISS ：
<odirus> Losses: 我觉得你的字可以这样，上一行于下一行看起来能够由近及远
<archl> Losses:  最好还是那些字手写～
<Losses> odirus: 记在本子上……
<Losses> archl: 记在本子上……
<odirus> archl: 兄台，刚刚我的情况类似于这样的，请问何解？rum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=131109
<odirus> 了O
<odirus> Losses: 我的你意会一下就可以了，我对平面设计很没感觉的
<Losses> odirus: 值得考虑的建议QvQ
<pocoyo> odirus: 终端里开的吧
<odirus> Losses: 哦哦，其实我打算花点时间去学一下美术的
<odirus> pocoyo: 不是终端瓦，是Emacs里面，但是字体没这么开，请问这种是不是就没打开抗锯齿阿？
<archl> odirus: 不懂
<odirus> archl: 还是谢谢你哈
<archl> emacs的设置自己看吧，不是显卡驱动管
<pocoyo> odirus: 这个图上面的应该开了抗锯齿 ， 不开的跟着个效果不一样。
<odirus> archl: 我桌面的都没关系，应该是Emacs没设置好，我用的是以前的配置文件，在新系统下工作就这样了
<odirus> pocoyo: 好的，我查一下没开锯齿的效果，主要是比较依赖这个编辑器，要是字体比较难看，那可是心疼阿
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡新年快乐
<pocoyo> archl: 罗姐新年快乐
<odirus> archl: 我该称呼罗姐否？
<hceasy> pocoyo: ...  咋还在啊.  
<pocoyo> odirus: 你传个图看看
<hceasy> pocoyo: 以为你都消失了.
<pocoyo> hceasy: 挂着了
<archl> odirus: 。。。
<hceasy> pocoyo: 你那机器人呢 ?
<pocoyo> hceasy: 呵呵 
<fwp2k_> 大家好
<odirus> archl: 你是机器人？
<kk> fwp2k_, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<alois>    
<alois>                                            
<alois> ruby
<pocoyo> ,say hi hceasy .
<hceasy> hi
<hceasy> pocoyo: hi
<kk> hceasy, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<alois> hi
<zhxt> hi,
<kk> zhxt, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<zhxt> 21点在呢么那么小
<zhxt> 怎么。
<zhxt> kk, 知道主页上那个倒计时是干什么的么？
<kk> zhxt, 这是有道理的我想。  ㍭ 
<zhxt> kk, 很好奇。
<hceasy> godaddy 上域名管理中   A 记录里边的那个TTL  是什么东西 ?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求UG NX 8.5 for linux 64安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398058 求UG NX 8.5 for linux 64安装包 及 安装方法 如果有 Pro/E 或者 CATIA比较新的安装版本，希望可以共享一下，thx in advance 统计信息: 发表于 由 palm_weboser — 2013-01-01 21:38 
<bye_bye> TTL time to live.
<jusss> bye_bye: TTL time to love
<odirus> pocoyo: 刚刚那个字体弄好了，渲染之后忘记重新起动:-D
<pocoyo> odirus: 哦
<odirus> pocoyo: 谢谢你哈
<CyrusYzGTt> test to linux
<odirus> 请问一下，Linux下有没有作力学分析的开源产品哦？
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似有， 不過當時不關注
<odirus> CyrusYzGTt: 额，类似于ansys就可以了哇
<CyrusYzGTt> odirus§ ,,不清楚，， 當時搜索 cuda linux出現過
<CyrusYzGTt> odirus§ ,,不清楚，， 當時搜索 gpu cuda linux出現過
<odirus> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，谢谢哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 太冷了 ，。掛IRC 去睡覺去。。 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 下载了个美国派4，英文字幕。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 求美国派4的中文字幕
<onlylove> 正好练听力
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 去google
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<archl> ...
<archl> onlylove:  想听的，永远能听懂，不想听的永远学不会。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 上次下了个deadfall 还有lay the favorite也是这样没中文字幕。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 額 。。  你去 simplecd.me 找找。。 
<jusss> archl: 单词是我纠结的问题
<odirus> CyrusYzGTt: 英语阿，过两天的考试不知道能考几分
<CyrusYzGTt> odirus§ 0分萬歲
<archl> jusss:  忘记他们，我的单词量已经见底了，从10000+ 变成 3000+ 了
<odirus> CyrusYzGTt: 额，全国的平均分四十多吧
<archl> odirus: 总有人在平均之下才有平均
<CyrusYzGTt> odirus§ .. 額，我從來分數不超過 單位數
<jusss> archl: 我听倒是能听点，有些单词会读，但是不知道是啥意思
<odirus> CyrusYzGTt: 很厉害阿，其实我们大二的时候英语只要考二十分就及格了，哎，当年应该好好学习阿
<CyrusYzGTt> odirus§ 我說的是 從初中開始
<CyrusYzGTt> 太冷了 ，。掛IRC 去睡覺去。。 
<odirus> odirus: 哦哦，这么冷，去跑步哇，:-D
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 搜美国派4能搜到，搜american pie 4就搜不到。。。
<odirus> 有没有哪位同鞋那里在下雪阿？只见过一次比较大的雪
<roylez_> adam8157: slow-work.ko是干什么的？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求解easybcd中neogrub启动时的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398059 安装ubuntu，而不是运行。不过跟这个版块应该有很大关系。版主若觉得不合适可给我移到系统安装版块。 本人实在太“千字节”了，12.04lts映像解压后里面的wubi不能用，下载的wubi替换也无果，用 …
<adam8157> roylez_: https://lwn.net/Articles/327186/
<adam8157> roylez_: 一种可延迟机制
<adam8157> roylez_: 简单说, 扔些任务进去, kernel有空的时候就给你处理了 https://lwn.net/Articles/329464/  
<adam8157> roylez_: afk 一会儿
<onlylove> 就是说，如果一直忙就不管了
<jusss> roylez_: YIFY是什么意思
 * gfrog hamo 不在呢。
<gfrog> roylez_: adam8157 拆过tplink的路由嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 木...
<gfrog> adam8157: 720被我刷砖了，但是还拆不开 @@
<onlylove> 把脚垫拆下来看看有没有螺丝
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求助关于motion配置和mailx的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398062 本人用的是ubuntu12.04LTS。。。正在做计算机网络作业。。演示开源软件motion，然后我下载了。。。。。到现在进度停留在下载了msmtp,mailx,设置了ssmtp.conf 和 revaliases这2个文件，但发送邮件（gmail …
<\rs> stardiviner: github……你好能折騰 vim
<pityonline> gfrog: 路由器可能是卡扣设计的，以正确的握姿和力度挤压可以拆开
<pityonline> gfrog: 感冒，先睡了。祝好运。
<gfrog> onlylove: 木脚垫，是那种微型路由
<onlylove> gfrog: w720？那种无线的？没拆过，你看看吧，目测是卡扣组装的
<gfrog> onlylove: 不敢使劲啊 @@ 手头又没有小的一字批
<onlylove> gfrog: 有没有不用的卡片，什么超市会员卡什么的
<gfrog> onlylove: 卸开了 @@
<gfrog> onlylove: 果然要使用暴力
<onlylove> 里面没有jtag吧
<onlylove> 那么小的东西，主板上肯定不能留什么接口了
<onlylove> 估计ttl也没
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 上张图片瞧瞧
<cece> Guest66730: 333
<gfrog> onlylove: 果然啥也没有。
 * gfrog 苦逼的，今天恩山论坛挂了，啥资料也查不到。
<stardiviner> \rs: 你关注了我的github？我当然能折腾vim了，我不太会去折腾linux，一般就折腾vim，现在改折腾emacs了
<\rs> stardiviner: emacs沒這麽多插件供你折騰……
<stardiviner> \rs: 你错了，emacs下也非常能折腾，而且能折腾的地方比vim多
<\rs> stardiviner: 你的 newsbeuter 訂閱列表不錯
<stardiviner> \rs: 嗯，不过大多是英文
<stardiviner> \rs: 你在github上叫什么？
<\rs> stardiviner: MaskRay
<stardiviner> \rs: 看你的config也够折腾的
<\rs> stardiviner: 嗯。mutt配合goobook好使些，可以讀google contacts，lbdb不方便同步
<stardiviner> \rs: 我都忘记我的mutt到底用的是什么组合了，好像用了lbdb，好像没用。
<stardiviner> 等把emacs玩熟练了，就什么都弄到emacs上去，这样方便统一管理。其实我玩的东西不多，也就是大家常用的哪些，什么邮件，rss之类的，
<\rs> stardiviner: 我確實挺折騰的，這幾天在搜了很多空間占用超過1M的dotfiles項目，看自己缺什麽
<\rs> 郵件和rss已經很有區分度了，mutt/newsbeuter
<stardiviner> \rs: 真要想折腾可以写个强悍聪明点的爬虫，到处去抓你想要的东西
<\rs> stardiviner: emacs要能用得有evil，但加了之後性能明顯不如vim了，所以我用vim了
<stardiviner> \rs: 我现在刚开始用emacs，我感觉用evil没有必要，真要想用vim的方式，的确应该直接用vim，
<stardiviner> 不过我一般不需要很快的敲键盘，于是我发现vim的优点对我没多大用处
<stardiviner> 所以转emacs阵营了，因为emacs其他方面强悍的很多，
<\rs> 比如？
<stardiviner> \rs: 比如vim下的补全无法做到emacs那样
<stardiviner> \rs: emacs里的ac和popup很对我的胃口
<\rs> stardiviner: 沒有好用補全後台的，性能都不行
<stardiviner> \rs: emacs下的lisp的怪异比较适合我，vim的vimscript我不太喜欢，因为已经有很多这样的语言，我不想再多记一点这种类型的语言
 * cfy 看语言，cl的补全非常不错。。
<stardiviner> \rs: emacs下的popup有quick-help，还有cascade-menu
<\rs> stardiviner: elisp dynamic binding也是不好的，真要用還是選scheme一派用racket/guile吧
<stardiviner> \rs: 这个我倒是还不熟，lisp系的我才接触，等熟了，自然就会好起来的
<\rs> stardiviner: 我目前vim clang_complete 性能感覺還行。dynamic typing幾乎沒法補全，也就不管了
<stardiviner> vim的速度我“感觉”还是emacs快，可能是我装了太多插件的缘故。
<stardiviner> \rs: 其他主流的dynamic typing都有补全啊，rsense for ruby，jedi for python
<stardiviner> 配合neocomplcache也还过得去
<stardiviner> html自然是要用zencoding这样的插件
<stardiviner> 不过我很少用zencoding，因为我写html很少，大多用snippet直接。
<\rs> emacs插件曾經比vim領先很多，elisp再搓也是遠超vimscript(這個是tcl都不如的東西啊)。但畢竟開發易，github上到處都是vim插件
<\rs> 不寫html，用jade(nodejs)/slim(ruby)模板引擎生成
<cfy> \rs: 现在呢？
<\rs> cfy: elisp開發難度確實太大了，而且代碼行數也不占優勢
<stardiviner> \rs: 这你就没有深入过了，据以为用viml写出parser的人说，viml还是非常不错的，只是用多了其他语言看viml会有点怪异，对于这个我有同感。我也觉得viml其实还是不错的
<cfy> \rs: 到底是emacs lisp好，还是vimscript好？
<cfy> elisp高级
<cfy> vimscript好写？是这个意思么？
<stardiviner> el比viml好
<stardiviner> 只是viml并不差
<\rs> cfy: 先xset r rate 200 50一下
<stardiviner> cfy: 你要是看多了就会觉得像python那样，没太大差别
<cfy> \rs: @_@
<cfy> stardiviner: 你说vimscript?
<stardiviner> cfy: yes
<cfy> 其实我只是想了解下
<cfy> 我是不太可能换成vim的。dvorak用户伤不起。。。
<cfy> \rs: emacs lisp支持lexical bindingl了呀
<stardiviner> cfy: 再了解也是听别人说，我当初也是听别人说，后来看Shougou写了neocomplcache，而我又想看他的源代码，于是我就开始学viml了，自己学了才知道是什么样的，听别人说再多也是别人的，只能作为参考
<adam8157> cfy: 为啥dvorak... 
<cfy> adam8157: 还不是被蛊惑的。。。gdd啊。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 听说前几年在北京。。
 * adam8157 窃以为qwerty烂, 但是dvorak更烂, 恶心的排列
<cfy> adam8157: 确实不错。对于emacs和其他用户来说
<adam8157> cfy: gdd是啥?
<\rs> cfy: 目前列入打算的學習名單只有 haskell ocaml ruby python
<cfy> adam8157: @_@,那总有个好的。没有好的，就无从谈起烂
<adam8157> cfy: 我才不信那些鬼话
<cfy> \rs: 嗯。
<adam8157> cfy: qwerty微调一下就好
<cfy> adam8157: 某人。也是在这里的
<adam8157> cfy: gDD ?
<cfy> adam8157: gdd后来有段时间自己做布局嘛。。。。。我觉得更加蛋疼。。。
<cfy> adam8157: yeah
<adam8157> cfy: 你个不分大小写的
<cfy> adam8157: 我以为没区别。。。
<adam8157> cfy: vb用户?
<adam8157> cfy: win用户?
<cfy> adam8157: 我会告诉你。。。common lisp从某种意义上来说，不区分么。。。
<\rs> stardiviner: slrn好使嗎？
<adam8157> cfy: 你这孩子魔怔了
<cfy> \rs: 嗯，对haskell和ruby感兴趣。py算了。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: ...我不就是懒得按shift么。。。
<adam8157> \rs: 不好使, usenet这种东西 唉...
 * adam8157 懒得按shift的人最佳实现是不用骆驼命名法
<stardiviner> \rs: 我配置完之后就没再用了，感觉配置繁杂，至少对于slrn而言，有点显得繁杂了。以至于我折腾完后就没再用
 * adam8157 讨厌骆驼和匈牙利命名
<cfy> adam8157: @_@
<gfrog> adam8157: 内核的命名规则要按_
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是要shift
<adam8157> gfrog: cfy 超喜欢_
<cfy> adam8157: gfrog: cl是用s分割。。。。。。。
<\rs> cfy: 我屈服于現實：scapy scrupy scrapy scipy sagemath pil matplotlib 如果ruby給我選擇我也部考慮python。git/vim 也是處于類似目的使用的，它們的配置非常糟糕，如果有替代品我是不會考慮的，但是沒辦法
<cfy> adam8157: 你怎么知道？
<cfy> adam8157: gfrog: cl是用-分割。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> 不喜欢_ 喜欢-
<stardiviner> 不喜欢_ 喜欢-
<cfy> stardiviner: 喜欢没用，有几个语言能-
<gfrog> adam8157: dvorak才能拯救你
<stardiviner> cfy: ruby, cl, 够了呀，用太多语言费事啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 基蛙, 我的电脑原来在望京那个海关, 本来前几天可以直接去拿得... 结果我南辕北辙一直骚扰建国门的海关
<\rs> 我也喜歡 spinal-case
<cfy> stardiviner: 哦。我知道的不多。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<gfrog> adam8157: 好复杂
<cfy> \rs: 嗯。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 导致我浪费一周时间 nnnnd
<cfy> 2号了。。
 * adam8157 睡觉 
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃以后还继续用debian嘛？
<leyle> 你们给终端配色如何？
<\rs> stardiviner: google reader/yahoo pipe 收集rss可能好些
<dking_2012> 求助，vi有个垂直线显示光标的 ，写python程序时特别需要
<dking_2012> 不记得叫做什么名堂 了
<xiaoy> dking_2012, 看一下这个怎么样: https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides
<dking_2012> xiaoy: 好。
<dking_2012> 我记得有个自带的。
<xiaoy> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Configuring_the_cursor
<kk> xiaoy ⇪ ti: Configuring the cursor - Vim Tips Wiki
<Guest72493> 更更臜
<dking_2012> 我记得有个命令是显示垂直对齐线的
<dking_2012> 但是不知道是哪个命令了。 vim
<kk>  06:30
<cleamoon> 有个问题，纯++
<cleamoon> c++的
<cleamoon> 一个比较 pair<int, int>, 
<cleamoon> if (a->first > b->first) b->first = a->first;
<cleamoon> 这就出core dumped了
<cleamoon> 如果不比较，直接赋值，就不出core
<cleamoon> 什么原因？
<mengfei> 早
<Fox78> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-02
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • qt 定制热键的按键难题，有关 grabKeyboard() http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398077 问题描述得不好，大家见谅。 我的主界面操作需要 grabKeyboard() 并过滤掉按键的 autorepeat 。 test.cpp [cpp] #include <QDebug> #include <QVBoxLayout> #include "test.h" extern int hotkeyGo; Test::Test(QWidget *parent) : QWidget( …
<lei1> 有没有人可以隐藏awesome3.5的通知区域
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • pps 安装后没有设置菜单，没有迷你模式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398079 UBUNTU 12.10 安装PPS后先是缓存后自动跳到下一个节目。后来安装了一个包之后可以播放了但是无法显示菜单栏，没有迷你模式和顶至。请高手帮忙分析一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zergking — 201 …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu待机启运后一个很奇怪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398081 多几次挂起后再恢复,就发现www.cnzz.com就打不开了,chrome, firefox,都是一样, PING的通就是网站打不开,关了浏览器再开也不行.大侠们这是什么问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 junsgo — 2013-01-02 9:27 
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<nopcall> 问下。linuxsir现在能打开么？？我这能ping通 但是打不开呢。
<fairywell28> c++的 BidirectionalIterator 支持 - 吗？ 比如可否用 (last - first == 1) 来判断区间只有一个元素？其他4种迭代器支持 - 操作吗？
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 大家好我是xp下装的VMWARE 安装的ubuntu9.04想用中文输入找了很多贴子搞不定呀，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398084 xiawenlin@xiawenlin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install language-support-zh 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: …
<leyle> 终端里面 你们咋个配色的？我现在找不到一个好点的颜色搬起砖来太刺眼
<leyle> 没有配色的分享么？
<odirus> 请教大家一个问题，前天我发现我的电脑根分区太小了，所以就把另外一个系统的磁盘分了5G出来，并且格式化为EXT3（与根分区一致），然后利用光盘版的磁盘软件复制原分区内容到这个5G的分区，并且挂载根分区到这个新的磁盘，一切都OK，不过。。。。。。从昨天和今天来看，每天第一次开机系统都会把根分区挂载到以前的那个磁盘，但是第äº
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • xfce + gala = awesome http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398087 好吧，标题盗取了提供该思路的一篇博文的题目，向原作者说一声sorry xfce_gala1.png xfce_gala2.png xfce_gala3.png xfce_gala4.png xfce_gala5.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzy3186 — 2013-01-02 12:16 
<ofan> 又跑了
<leyle> 又跑了
<leyle> 你们的终端颜色能分享一下么，ubuntu默认这个太隐晦了
<leyle> 看起来太伤眼，注释基本看不清楚
<bye_bye> leyle: 黑底灰字.
<bye_bye> ofan: steam装了吗?
<leyle> bye_bye: 那个更伤眼
<ofan> 没
<bye_bye> ofan: 我连不上去. 我擦. 
<bye_bye> ofan: 不过游戏基本都是我小学的时候的了...
<bye_bye> leyle: 扯.
<leyle> 火炬之光安了么？
<bye_bye> leyle: 黑底灰字 多舒服. 
<leyle> bye_bye: 灰的颜色代码是多少？黑呢？
<leyle> 我试了下，看不见了，，，，，
<bye_bye> leyle: 我直接用grey on black的配色的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 终端颜色一直用默认的
<leyle> 囧， 主要是注释看不清楚了，，，，
<leyle> 太压抑的颜色，
<bye_bye> leyle: 啥注释?
<leyle> bye_bye: 代码注释，
<bye_bye> leyle: 你用啥看代码?
<leyle> vim 
<leyle> by
<bye_bye> leyle: vim自己可以配色
<leyle> bye_bye: 下了个配色方案
<leyle> 以前在 xshell里面，连的虚拟机，这个配色很爽，现在用实体机了，居然不行了
<bye_bye> leyle: vim的配色确实有问题. 
<bye_bye> leyle: 字符终端下面的配色, 跟带gui的配色不一样.
<bye_bye> leyle: 还是加入我大emacs行列吧. 
<leyle> bye_bye: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<bye_bye> leyle: 直接用color-theme那个插件, 几百种配色自己选. 
<leyle> emacs还是vim的？
<bye_bye> leyle: emacs.
<ofan> bye_bye: 起个这么2的nick,我老以为你是那个jussss
<bye_bye> ofan: 你丫这是在侮辱我!
<bye_bye> ofan: 你才是 jussss
<bye_bye> ofan: 你们全家都是 jussss
<leyle> bye_bye: 。。。。。不会用emacs，vim也才能干活几个月
<ofan> bye_bye: 你要不提emacs我都没反应过来
<bye_bye> ofan: 你才知道是我???
<dwjie> yes
<ofan> bye_bye: 恩 一直以为你是jusss
<bye_bye> leyle: 入门的话 emacs比vim简单一些. 
<bye_bye> ofan: ... 渣饭....
<bye_bye> ofan: 对了, 你的升级线怎么样了?
<ofan> bye_bye: 用了
<bye_bye> ofan: 听的出来变化吗?
<ofan> bye_bye: 可能质量太高，比较刺耳
<ofan> 低音变烂了
<bye_bye> ofan: 质量太高.... 
<ofan> bye_bye: 我想弄个飞机头
<bye_bye> ofan: 刺耳说明是银线, 或者里面有银丝吧
<ofan> bye_bye: 原线听得时候也刺耳，所以每次我都戴飞机头
<ofan> bye_bye: 结果尼玛飞机头坏了
<bye_bye> ofan: 飞机头? 你指的是阻线吧.
<ofan> bye_bye: 对，这玩意有卖的？
<bye_bye> ofan: 有的是呀. 
<ofan> bye_bye: 哦。。
<bye_bye> ofan: 不便宜. 差不多八九十. 软妹币.
<ofan> bye_bye: 。。。
<ofan> 那我才是凑合听
<leyle> 飞机头是傻子？
<leyle> 啥子
<bye_bye> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.Mop71f&id=987350837
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ [狼窝-倍特数码]ue原装阻线飞机头延长线L头 (sf3 5pro tf10)-淘宝网
<bye_bye> ofan: 38rmb
<bye_bye> ofan: 可以接受.
<bye_bye> leyle: 就是一条阻线.
<bye_bye> ofan: 不知道贵国有没有卖的...
<leyle> 哦哦，
<ofan> bye_bye: 这玩意英文叫什么
<bye_bye> ofan: 对了, 广州这边, 国际快递140+.
<bye_bye> ofan: 我咋知道...
<leyle> 这玩意儿塞耳朵里舒服么？
<bye_bye> ofan: 去找 tf10的包装清单
<ofan> leyle: 这玩意不能赛耳朵里
<bye_bye> ofan: 或者说明书. 
<bye_bye> leyle: 不舒服. 
<ofan> bye_bye: 丢了
<bye_bye> leyle: 也不好吃.
<leyle> ofan: 我说那个耳塞
<bye_bye> ofan: 网上下载去. 
<leyle> bye_bye: 。。。。。。。
<ofan> bye_bye: 有点贵，这东西很容易坏
<bye_bye> ofan: 38rmb还贵?
<ofan> 质量差的一比
<ofan> bye_bye: 用不了几天
<ofan> L头你懂得
<bye_bye> ofan: 你真拿来吃呀?
<bye_bye> ofan: 用不了几天?!
<ofan> bye_bye: 滚粗
<leyle> http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.html  这个地方的配色还是要结合 终端自身的颜色来吧
<kk> leyle ⇪ ti: VIM Color Scheme Test - C - Sat Sep 26 16:32:23 2009
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装时无法正确识别分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398089 电脑里目前有一个Windows7。 500G的硬盘，c,d,e,f，g，用第三方工具从 硬 盘里分出了 10G和4G 用来装 Ubuntu。 但是用光盘安装到了第4步分区的时候识别硬盘时，仅识别出C盘，其他就显示Free啦，其 …
<bye_bye> leyle: http://imagebin.org/241383
<leyle> 高潮，环绕着我，太高兴了，哈哈，
<leyle> 终于找到颜色代码了，
<leyle> bye_bye: 你这个颜色还不错，不过黑的太黑了，
<bye_bye> leyle: 保证字符终端和这个的颜色一样呀. 
<bye_bye> leyle:  我以前不用这个的, 后来配置文件丢了之后, 就下了一个插件来选的. 
<bye_bye> leyle: 不过有个比较棘手的问题, 就是自己定义的类型, 不能高亮....
<leyle> bye_bye: 我找到一个好颜色，哈哈，用刚刚那个 colorsheeet   ，咋个截图的？
<bye_bye> leyle: import a.jpg
<bye_bye> leyle: 图片会保存到 a.jpg里面去. 
<leyle> bye_bye: 哦，正在安装
<bye_bye> leyle: 这个命令需要安装? 我一直都以为是自带的..
<leyle> bye_bye: 额。。。。
<leyle> bye_bye: http://imagebin.org/241384
<bye_bye> leyle: 右下角啥情况...
<bye_bye> leyle: 哦, 懂了.
<bye_bye> leyle: 白色太多, 不够装13.
<leyle> bye_bye:  这个网站  http://vimcolorschemetest.googlecode.com/svn/html/index-c.html  可以看到了对应的 颜色后，找到网页代码，就可以看到背景色代码，字体颜色代码，哈哈
<leyle> bye_bye: 。。。。。。zombie。
<bye_bye> leyle: 说真的, 白色太多了. 你这样子, 效果也就跟gedit一个水平. 
<bye_bye> ofan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6441218/can-a-local-variables-memory-be-accessed-outside-its-scope/6445794#6445794   这个回答的挺不错. 
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ t: c++ - Can a local variable's memory be accessed outside its scope? - Stack Overflow
<leyle> bye_bye: 不伤眼才是真的，其他都是浮云，
<leyle> bye_bye: 装逼又不能得妹子。
<bye_bye> leyle: 说明你不在实验室 or 你们实验室没有萌妹子.
<leyle> bye_bye: 我在工地上，
<bye_bye> leyle: .. 又一个包工头, 你跟另外一个人凑一对儿了.
<leyle> bye_bye: 我是搬砖工，不是包工头，
<cfy> bye_bye: 萌妹子？
<bye_bye> cfy: 大师~
<bye_bye> cfy: 萌妹子是实验室必须品. 
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师早。。。。
<leyle> bye_bye: 上萌妹子图片看看
<cfy> bye_bye: 原来如此
<bye_bye> leyle: 没真相.
<cfy> ofan: 哈哈哈。。。。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 早个头.....
<ofan> bye_bye: 这问题还要问
<cfy> ofan: 破客户端
<ofan> cfy: 哈锤子？
<bye_bye> ofan: 重点是回答.
<ofan> bye_bye: 废话太多
<bye_bye> ofan: 那个人 198k的积分...
<ofan> c/c++的访问控制都是逻辑上的
<ofan> bye_bye: 毛用？
<bye_bye> ofan: 我还是觉得有用.
<bye_bye> ofan: 对了, 有没用user_land的方法, 能让我看一个程序的内存映射表?
<bye_bye> ofan: 对了, 有没有user_land的方法, 能让我看一个程序的内存映射表?
<ofan> bye_bye: 你看看他回答的问题
<ofan> bye_bye: 没吧，/proc?
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦, 我去找找
<bye_bye> ofan: 那小子真有耐心... 所有的问题都回答的超级长! lol
<ofan> bye_bye: 这样才能骗人
<bye_bye> ofan: lol
<cfy> ofan: ..
<bye_bye> cfy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Steam
<bye_bye> cfy: steam. 
<cfy> Steam is a digital distribution, digital rights management, multiplayer and communications platform developed by Valve Corporation. It is used to distribute games and related media online, from small independent developers to larger software houses;
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 阀门公司的 胳膊肘
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让ubuntu不自动挂载android手机的sd-ext分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398091 各位大大，我想请教一下，如何不让ubuntu自动挂载sd-ext分区？因为我手机内部存储空间小，没办法只能通过给储存卡分区来解决。现在每次插上手机，ubuntu就自动给我挂载上sd卡以及s …
<leyle> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/cool-ideas-for-raspberry-pi.html
<kk> leyle ⇪ ti: 34 个使用 Raspberry Pi 的酷创意 — LinuxTOY
<zhxt> 坦克的那个很酷啊。
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu要加到应用程序菜单的关机命令是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398092 除了关机，还有重启，切换用户 系统自带的注销是“xfce4-session-logout”，然后另外新新建项目试着用shutdown或restart它都可以自动补充，但就是没有效果。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ce …
<leyle> 有没有办法在64bit机器上看pps啊？
<jusss> 看完Woody Allen的电影,想说两个字，坑爹
<jusss> 但是还是想看
<jusss> 午夜巴塞罗那和午夜巴黎，感觉总有种没结尾的感觉
<jusss> Deadfall 2012是部烂片
<dking_2012> 求vi ，显示光标所在位置有一条垂直标尺 自带的功能
<sh45> 好多谁谁谁进入和退出消息在刷屏，可以屏蔽吗
<jusss> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> jusss: 菊撕伤死
<roylez_> jusss: 自己编的安卓内核，不能wifi不能蓝牙，tnnnnd
<jusss> roylez_: lol
<jusss> roylez_: android的东东不能乱搞吧
<wht> yes
<leyle> 多少年了，怎么这个irc里面还是你们啊？
<leyle> 我记忆中，至少有5年了，
<jusss> roylez_: 昨晚看了American Reunion,今天上午看了Deadfall 2012,还有Midnight in Paris
<jusss> roylez_: 这两天貌似看了好几部电影，昨天下午还看了i still know what you did last summer
<dolphin> 好看吗？
<jusss> 现在把i know what you did last summer和i'll always know what you did last summer下完了，还没看
<jusss> dolphin: American Reunion和Midnight in Paris不错，Deadfall就一烂片
<jusss> 就Ovilia Wilde漏点可以看看
<jusss> 其它直接忽略，渣剧情
<jusss> 脑残编剧
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下软件说明文档如何查找 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398093 ubuntu很多软件在使用时感觉很有必要查看一下对应的官方说明文档（就是特别完整的哪种，不是man下的那种只讲几个指令用法的），不知这类文档在软件安装后通常是放在什么位 …
<jusss> 特别完整的官方说明？。。。
<jusss> 几百页或几千页的man还不够看吗?这不是求虐心理吗。。。
<jusss> 学习去
 * imtxc 擦,见世面了,刚去吃饭看到一个女人,穿的裙子.....
<freeflying> imtxc: 我以为你看到男人穿裙子
<imtxc> freeflying: 关键我穿的羽绒服冷的跟孙子一样....
<roylez_> imtxc: 你就一孙子...
<roylez_> imtxc: 美丽冻人...
<imtxc> roylez_: 基席
<imtxc> 尾席基席
<roylez_> imtxc: 香港的中学女生，一年四级也得穿裙子，那边最低也能到10度一下
<roylez_> imtxc: 跟你看到那位是不能比，那位是做好准备回去就拉稀的
<imtxc> roylez_: 最近怎么都不给 dooloo发视频了.
<imtxc> roylez_: 恩,那是10度, 这边是-10
<roylez_> imtxc: 在家里，爹妈看连续剧，我这边看视频无力啊
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> o啊
<imtxc> 赶紧归位吧
<roylez_> imtxc: 不说了，开始码字
<roylez_> imtxc: 貌似编译的android内核蓝牙还是渣的 lol
<roylez_> imtxc: 蓝牙去死吧
<imtxc> roylez_: 从不用蓝牙
<roylez_> imtxc: 流行蓝牙的时候我没蓝牙设备，只有红外
<abine1> 下载个蓝牙要42MB
<roylez_> imtxc: 等我有蓝牙设备的时候，蓝牙又渣了
<abine1> 解压缩出来要146MB
<imtxc> roylez_: 是不是编译的时候弄错了, 我看有什么论坛里面这大那大的编译的都可以用啊
<abine1> 树莓派里面的系统不带蓝牙
<abine1> 要自己下载的
<roylez_> imtxc: 就是因为没有人编译，所以我沦落到自己动手了
<imtxc> roylez_: 手机?
<abine1> roylez_: 自己动手丰衣足食
<roylez_> imtxc: 恩
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～～  在干啥～～
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 广东肇庆的来下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398095 本人自学c，linux！看见肇庆也有不小人是学这个的！建了个QQ交流群：274959693！有兴去的可一去加下 统计信息: 发表于 由 AsuraX — 2013-01-02 15:18 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac514827
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 喜闻乐见的无节操迅雷标题 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/241402 candice 谁有这集的高清
<hqy66> 百度统计里面，firefox份额很少啊！
<ofan> vps overdue了
<roylez_> ofan: 有钱饭
<ofan> roylez_: 壕席
<nopcall> 啊～～～哈哈。我好二啊～编译64bit的内核 直接用了32bit内核的.config～～～怪不得有那么多问题。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • new user please help http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398101 Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log what i will do? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzc — 2013-01-02 16:15 
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu12.04安装csh，csh语法格式求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398103 在主文件夹下面编辑了.cshrc，setenv 为变量赋值，但是打开terminal后会跳出提示setenv: Variable name must contain alphanumeric characters.意思应该是变量必须为字母数字结合的吧，但是我需要的变量只能是字母 …
<My_Jone> wps for linux ???
<My_Jone> 有人使用吗？
<hqy66> libreoffice不好吗？
<My_Jone> 打开windows word图片显示不出来
<My_Jone> openoffice居然打不开
<My_Jone> 郁闷啊
<hqy66> 保存成office2000格式的，兼容性好点
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 用PDF格式吧
<hceasy> 256内存的vps是不是很差劲啊？
<xiaoy> My_Jone, hqy66 建议不错。但是，如果还不行，你可以干脆用wine安装office》 http://wine-review.blogspot.it/2012/02/how-to-install-microsoft-office-2010-on.html
<kk> xiaoy ⇪ ti: Wine Review: How to install Microsoft Office 2010 on Linux with Wine
<hceasy> 上了一个nginx就剩70了
<My_Jone> 你们用的是libre？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 来个高手啊，我的电脑分不清是在用电源还是电池了，一律显示用电源啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398106 1.电脑，戴尔n5110。 2.系统，ubuntu12.04。 3.症状，用电池供电时依然显示在充电（一直显示已充满）。 4.补充， （1）重启后就正常显示了（可我也不能一到用 …
<hqy66> mame在linux下怎么开启做弊？
<dwjie> hqy66: 屏蔽 ？
<hqy66> cheat
<xiaoy> 在freenode，除了#ubuntu-cn，还有哪些中文频道? 
<dwjie> xiaoy: #debian-cn 也是吧。。 
 * dwjie #emacs-cn  ?
<zhxt> #kde-cn #opensuse-cn  #qt-cn 不过人都很少。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubentu虚拟机无法上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398108 RT 我已经查了好多资源了。实在是没搞定才来求助的 我是路由直接获取上网的 选择的是桥连接模式 虚拟机和宿主机都是相同IP段,宿主机可以联网但虚拟机不行 相互ping不通 求大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 …
<xiaoy> dwjie, 谢谢。没有跟linux无关的?
<jusss> help
<jusss> imtxc: 手动设置ip，是用ifconfig吗？
<dwjie> xiaoy: /list 试试， 不过会列出很多东西。。 呵呵  
<xiaoy> dwjie, 所以我在这儿问...
<jusss> 为啥我用ifconfig设置后连不了网？
<xiaoy> jusss, 因为你设置有错误
<dwjie> xiaoy:  哦  
<jusss> xiaoy: 那咋设置
<xiaoy> jusss, 要看你想怎么设置
<jusss> xiaoy: 设置为192.168.1.119
<jusss> xiaoy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.119 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<jusss> xiaoy: 问题在哪？
<xiaoy> jusss, 命令没问题
<jusss> xiaoy: 那为啥连不了网
<xiaoy> jusss, 试一下: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.119 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<xiaoy> 应该先 sudo ifoconfig wlan0 down
<xiaoy> 然后 sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.119 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<xiaoy> 然后 sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jusss> xiaoy: 那dhclient是怎么做的
<jusss> xiaoy: dhclient是可以的
<imtxc> jusss: 恩
<xiaoy> 什么意思，你用dhclient设置ip就可以了?
<imtxc> jusss: ifconfig 就可以
<jusss> xiaoy: 对，dhclient可以，ifconfig不可以
<jusss> imtxc: help
<xiaoy> jusss, dhclient就是用ifconfig的设置。。。
<imtxc> jusss: 怎么了
<jusss> xiaoy: imtxc ，dhclient能用，ifconfig不能用
<hceasy_> 额... 怎么让自己的另一个名字强制下线 ?
<imtxc> hceasy_: ghost
<hceasy_> -NickServ- You may not ghost hceasy.
<hceasy_> 试过了 没效果. 
<imtxc> hceasy_: /ghost hceasy passward
<jusss> imtxc: sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.119 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up
<hceasy> 好了. 
<jusss> imtxc: 这还为啥不能联网
<hceasy> imtxc: 多谢啦
<imtxc> jusss: 能ping通路由器么
<imtxc> hceasy: .
<jusss> imtxc: 能
<hceasy> 有哪些视频有随机播放的功能 ?
<imtxc> jusss: getway呢
<hceasy> 就是给一个JS 代码.  然后可以打开一个频道或者其他的 . 
<jusss> imtxc: gateway不是192.168.1.1吗
<jusss> imtxc: 能ping 通192.168.1.1
<imtxc> jusss: 哦,那我就不知道了, DNS?
<imtxc> jusss: ping 8.8.8.8
<jusss> imtxc: ping不通8.8.8.8
<imtxc> jusss: 用 dhclient 可以上网?
<jusss> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> 获取到的地址是多少, 不是路由器对某些IP范围做了限制吧.
<jusss> imtxc: 192.168.1.103
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救：win7下cd安装ubantu无法再进入win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398109 前提： 1、机器：Lenovo Y460 2、原来win7系统下有3个主分区（200MB主分区、C盘、OEM分区）和3个逻辑分区（D、E、F盘），顺序为：200MB分区-C盘-D盘-E盘-F盘-OEM分区 3、刻录uranbu10.10 CD盘 过程： CD …
<imtxc> jusss: 无线?
<xiaoy> jusss, sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 wlan0
<imtxc> jusss: 重启大法  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<H-level> 求助求助，没声音mint13，有人有经验吗
<xiaoy> H-level, 你用live cd的时候有声音吗?
<H-level> 之前装好来之后有声音
<H-level> 用着用着，可能是网调来哪里
<H-level> 就 没来
<H-level> 就没了
<H-level> 我的是双显卡，bios里禁用了集成显卡。发现两个声卡用的都是intel的驱动
<xiaoy> H-level, 你用的是PULSEAUDIO?
<H-level> 嗯
<xiaoy> H-level, 试一下pulseaudio -k
<xiaoy> 在端口里
<xiaoy> 不行，用sudo
<xiaoy> sudo pulseaudio -k
<H-level> Home directory /home/sh45 not ours
<H-level> 杀死守护进程失败：权限不够
<H-level> $下可以执行
<xiaoy> 用sudo也不行吗?
<H-level> sudo 提示权限不够
<H-level> $下执行完了屏幕无反馈
<H-level> 声音还是没有
<onlylove> jusss: 设置广播没，没设置不能上网正常
<xiaoy> H-level, 你试一下看你的混频器
<H-level> alsamixer吗，怎么试
<xiaoy> 不仅有ALSAMIXER还有gnome随带的
<H-level> 我用的是xfce
<xiaoy> xfce4-mixer
<H-level> 我可能就是动过xfce4-mixer，然后坏的
<H-level> 声卡选择里面有HDA Intel,HD-Audio Generic,HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<xiaoy> H-level, 试一下两个，看一下哪个是对的
<H-level> xiaoy,光调节那些值的大小好像没戏
<xiaoy> H-level, 你看看选不同一个声卡，你不是说有几个吗?
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 当我在安装inode的时候发生了这个[ubuntu12.10] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398112 nynchin@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/user/iNodeClient nynchin@ubuntu:~/user/iNodeClient$ sudo chmod 755 install.sh [sudo] password for nynchin: nynchin@ubuntu:~/user/iNodeClient$ sudo ./install.sh iNodeAuthService: unrecognized service 红色的那个怎么 …
<H-level> 来回切换吗？选择控制器那个地方是什么意思呢
<leyle> windows 下有各种逆向，破解什么阿，linux下有这些相关的么？
<hceasy> 有没有这样的网站.   一段代码给你随机推送东西.   就像谷歌的广告一样 但是推送的是图片或者视频之类的 
<ring> 新装的gmpc无法连接到服务器
<wangxing> help
<ring> 不能创建数据库
<stardiviner> 有人设置过virtualbox，使其使用host linux的麦克风语音么？
<pingfanrenweilai> test
<kk> pingfanrenweilai, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<grm> excuse me, would you tell me how to use chinese input methods?
<pingfanrenweilai> ubuntu下安装fcitx
<grm> I have google-pinyin already.
<grm> and can use in other place, but can not use in smuxi.
<grm> I am using smuxi now.
<pingfanrenweilai> grm: 那就不清楚了
<xiaoy> grm google it
<xiaoy> grm http://pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-12-chinese-setup.htm
<kk> xiaoy ⇪ t: Pinyin Joe - Ubuntu 12 Chinese Setup - IBus, SCIM, input methods, fonts, LibreOffice Asian languages
<xiaoy> grm http://pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-12-chinese-setup.htm
<grm_> xiaoy thank you!
<xiaoy> np
<stardiviner> 有人知道Linux下怎么设置麦克风么？我没开Gnome，我再一个类似Awesome的WM里。
<iRaspberrypi> UBUNTU今晚会发布一款支持多点触控的系统
<grm_> google-pinyin can work in other places, but can not work in there. :(
<xiaoy> grm_, what?
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: Are you joking ?
<iRaspberrypi> no
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: publish what ? Ubuntu publish Windows ?
<iRaspberrypi> I am igeek
<grm_> ye, my system support ZH. And I can use google-pinyin. But I don't know how to make it work in smuxi.
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: ubuntu能发布什么系统？ubuntu只能发布ubuntu它自己。
<zhxt> 有传说叫  nosephone。
<iRaspberrypi> 发布一款针对触控优化的系统
<xiaoy> grm_, smuxi is gdk, so it should also work there, maybe you need to log out and log in again first
<iRaspberrypi> 今晚很期待
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 那还不是ubuntu么？再说也不是ubuntu发布，耳饰canniol（叫什么来着）这个背后支持的公司发布
<iRaspberrypi> Ubuntu会发布什么样的
<stardiviner> ubuntu只是一个发型版的名字
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 不要纠结啦
<iRaspberrypi> 你懂的
<grm_> Oh no:(, my system is lubuntu. 
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 传言就是从你们这样随便引用名词开始的，别人当然越来越误传啦
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求助】可否通过putty登录后，命令行截取当前用户桌面环境存为图片？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398115 环境 : lubuntu 12.10 （运行 lxde 桌面） 内网 : Putty 0.62 英文版 Putty 登录正常，lxde 桌面已经运行，如果在桌面环境下，用 scrot 等截图工具正常。 但是，我想用 Putty …
<iRaspberrypi> stardiviner: LOL
<iRaspberrypi> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kk> iRaspberrypi ⇪ t: Home | Ubuntu
<iRaspberrypi> 还有6个小时
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 俺从来没用过多点触控，对俺没用
<iRaspberrypi> g
<stardiviner> 多点触控能高级到什么程度？难道10个手指都用上？这比Emacs的快捷键更加蛋疼
<iRaspberrypi> 你以后会用上的
<stardiviner> 顶多就像是那个叫啥电影里的那样，那样是很酷，但是很遥远。
<iRaspberrypi> 在树莓派上安装一个GNOME
<iRaspberrypi> 不知道能不能跑得动/
<iRaspberrypi> STARD
<stardiviner> 况且就算系统支持了，最终也要软件去支持，
<iRaspberrypi> stardiviner: 嗯
<stardiviner> 这得等多久啊，1年？
<iRaspberrypi> 软件会支持的了
<stardiviner> 真要是支持多点触控了，我能把这支持用在emacs的按键上。挺爽
<stardiviner> 话说支持键盘那种多点触控似乎比缩放图片那样的支持要简单
<stardiviner> 可能
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 困了
<iRaspberrypi> 好想睡觉
<stardiviner> 那为什么图片缩放都支持了，emacs的键盘支持还没来？
<iRaspberrypi> 坐在电脑前面都想睡觉了
<iRaspberrypi> amacs不用多点触摸
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 抱个萝莉抱枕
<iRaspberrypi> 用键盘就够了
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 我要再屏幕上使用，多个键盘碍事
<iRaspberrypi> 有个航空枕头
<iRaspberrypi> 木有萝莉
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 抱枕！！！
<iRaspberrypi> 木有
<stardiviner> 你有
<iRaspberrypi> 现在同时开5台设备
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 你不怕电子辐射太强？
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 小弟弟辐射太多会导致基因变异
<iRaspberrypi> 关掉一台了
<iRaspberrypi> 还剩下4台
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 开一台就够了。。。。
<iRaspberrypi> 两台台式主机，一台笔记本
<iRaspberrypi> 一个树莓派
<iRaspberrypi> 在安装系统啊
<iRaspberrypi> 一台主机在安装系统
<iRaspberrypi> 另外一台就是现在用的聊天
<iRaspberrypi> 下载驱动
<iRaspberrypi> 查看资料
<iRaspberrypi> 树莓派 在更新系统
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 你买个大屏幕不就行了？
<stardiviner> 加强CPU和内存什么的，装系统就装载虚拟机里
<iRaspberrypi> 有两个屏幕了
<iRaspberrypi> 还是不够用
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 要大！！足够大
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<iRaspberrypi> 树莓派和一台主机是共用一个屏幕的
<iRaspberrypi> 可以切换输入源
<iRaspberrypi> 房间里面都是电脑设备
<iRaspberrypi> 一大堆键盘
<iRaspberrypi> 鼠标
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 你切换不累么？
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 你应该用那个统一管理键盘鼠标的软件把你所有设备都管理了
<iRaspberrypi> 连接线缆
<iRaspberrypi> 无线网卡
<iRaspberrypi> 无线路由器
<bye_bye> 有那种软件吗? 那是硬件吧.
<bye_bye> kvm
<roylez_> bye_bye: synergy
<bye_bye> roylez_: 这么gaoji? gaoji席早. 
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<bye_bye> roylez_: 这东西赶上曾霸卡了.
<stardiviner> iRaspberrypi: 用一个无线路由，局域网，不解决了么？
 * bye_bye 还好adam不在...
 * bye_bye 呼...
<iRaspberrypi> 电源插座
<iRaspberrypi> 偶尔换吧
<iRaspberrypi> 没有问题了
<iRaspberrypi> 还不行的
<iRaspberrypi> 不同的主机
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iRaspberrypi> 还要买啊
<iRaspberrypi> 我有足够多的键盘和鼠标
<iRaspberrypi> 不用买的
<kk> iRaspberrypi:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<roylez_> bye_bye: 本来想把2013第一踢给你的
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<bye_bye> roylez_: 就知道你是坏席!
<roylez_> iRaspberrypi: 高手，打字这么速
<bye_bye> iRaspberrypi: 你是复制好了的吧...
<sjd_zeus> 高手在民间
<bye_bye> iRaspberrypi: 手打都这么快...
<iRaspberrypi> 不是啊
<iRaspberrypi> 没有复制
<bye_bye> roylez_: 
<bye_bye> roylez_: 
<iRaspberrypi> 走了
<bye_bye> roylez_: 
<bye_bye> roylez_: 
<sjd_zeus> 网络聊天练就了无数的打字高手
<bye_bye> roylez_: 
<bye_bye> roylez_: 
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>   
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>  
<sjd_zeus>  
<kk> bye_bye: .. ..
<iRaspberrypi> 用罗技的键盘
<iRaspberrypi> 手感非常好
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 娇娇~ 你傲娇了~
<iRaspberrypi> 打字很舒服
<roylez_> iRaspberrypi: 你用的windows吧？
<stardiviner> 我的罗技键盘的win键竟然再右边。。。。NNND
<sjd_zeus> 难道用windows的才打字快？
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: win下面的输入法稍微好用一些.
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: fcitx备选词没那么舒服
<sjd_zeus> 我没感觉出来
<sjd_zeus> fcitx感觉就很好了
<sjd_zeus> 日常应用没什么差别
<sjd_zeus> 又不是专业的录入人员
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 区别那么大, 你竟然说没什么区别...
<sjd_zeus> 反正我没感觉出来
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 专业录入谁用拼音呀...
<sjd_zeus> 也是
<sjd_zeus> 至少用五笔
<roylez_> bye_bye: 专业录入...
<sjd_zeus> 现在专业录入都用速录机吧
<roylez_> bye_bye: 现在还有这职业么
<sjd_zeus> 一分钟300个字小k
<MeaCulpa> ...
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 我觉得, iRaspberrypi 说不定就是. 你看他打字速度.
<bye_bye> roylez_: ^^
<sjd_zeus> bye_bye: 肯定不是速录机，速录机需要翻译才能形成文字的，顶天就是五笔
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 五笔只能拆常见字. 
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 绝对不会用到专业里面去. 还不如郑码.
<sjd_zeus> bye_bye: 他也没打啥生癖字呀
<sjd_zeus> 就是手快点而已
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: <bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 专业录入谁用拼音呀...  看话题, 已经不是在说他了
 * bye_bye 堪忧.
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 大过节的在这里聊天的是不是都是屌丝呀
 * sjd_zeus IT屌丝
 * sjd_zeus ....
<ofan> 吊丝挨踢
<bye_bye> ofan: 你全天都在呀.
<bye_bye> ofan: e17 你用不用?
<ofan> bye_bye: 醒了
<sjd_zeus> 唉，人就是贱命呀，看这两天邮件很少，居然很无聊
<ofan> bye_bye: 不用
<bye_bye> ofan: ...
<sjd_zeus> 最近想换个笔记本，谁给推荐个
<bye_bye> ofan: 终于出正式版了.
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 预算? 需求?
<sjd_zeus> 在国内可以在amazon.com上买东西吗？
<bye_bye> sjd
<ofan> bye_bye: 还差的远
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 可以. 
<bye_bye> ofan: 都开发12年了!
<sjd_zeus> 需要关税吗？
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 要转运的.
 * ofan 用mac后就没折腾过桌面
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 呵呵.
<sjd_zeus> 我想买个mac的air
<ofan> 大大的提高了效率
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 看你的运气.
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 买air不如买z830
<sjd_zeus> 给个链接看看
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: z830 13寸, 1.1kg, air13寸, 1.3kg
<sjd_zeus> 买就买11的
<sjd_zeus> 不买13的
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.35.fpsTLw&id=16571491552
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ Toshiba/东芝 Z830-K01S 超级本Z835 Ultrabook Z935 Z930 现货-淘宝网
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 就要11的....
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: zenbook/
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/05/gigabyte-x11-ultrabook-hands-on-again/
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: Gigabyte X11 动手玩，再看一次这全球最薄的超极本（视频）
<sjd_zeus> 东芝的本本使得住嘛
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 比苹果的结实.
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 不过, 东芝那个是13的
<sjd_zeus> 恩，比苹果的还便宜点
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 而且, 你想换内存就换内存, 想换硬盘就换硬盘. 
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: air不行
<sjd_zeus> Portege Z935-ST2N03 Ultrabook™    8950元现货！！
<roylez_> ofan: 寄给我一个macbook，让我也不折腾
<sjd_zeus> 这个看起来不错
<ofan> roylez_: 先给钱
<sjd_zeus> i7的
<roylez_> ofan: 货到付款
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: u
<ofan> roylez_: 没钱买
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: u系列的i7吧?
<sjd_zeus> 是的
<sjd_zeus> i7的
<sjd_zeus> Intel® Core™ i7-3667U dual core processor
<sjd_zeus> Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit
<sjd_zeus> 6GB 1600MHz DDR3 memory (4GB+2GB)
<sjd_zeus> 128GB solid state drive
<sjd_zeus> Intel HD 4000 integrated graphics
<sjd_zeus> LED backlit spill-resistant keyboard
<sjd_zeus> 1366x768 TruBrite® display
<bye_bye> sjd_zeus: 不错, 性能跟普通的i5差不多.
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的，早啊
<bye_bye> roylez_: 人家是撒娇帝.
 * bye_bye lol
<bye_bye> roylez_: power 8... 我一直以为power停止更新了...
<yanhao> 大家好
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助-ubuntu硬盘安装错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398117 华硕笔记本A43，Win7 64位系统，尝试了多种安装方法，总是在 分区 分完然后 点继续安装 时出错，怀疑是硬盘无法分区导致错误（在台式机上安装成功），请各位指点指点。下面是错误信息 “对不 …
<roylez_> bye_bye: power8？power7去年才出，哪里的power8
<bye_bye> roylez_: Linux 3.8 kernel合并窗口将在圣诞节前夕关闭，Phoronix列举了3.8 kernel加入的新特性：CPU热插拔支持；改进ACPI电源管理；改善XFS文件系统；支持64位ARMv8/AArch64；放弃支持旧的i386处理器，减少内耗复杂度；Video 4 Linux 2驱动支持 DMA-BUF；在某些工作负荷下减少物理内存占用；支持微软Windows 8多重触摸协议；音频驱动改进；加密性能æ”
<bye_bye> roylez_: 看最后. 
<roylez_> bye_bye: 没看见
<yanhao> ...
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的宙斯
<bye_bye> roylez_: 支持下一代 IBM POWER8处理器
<bye_bye> ofan: 撒娇帝_宙斯
<yanhao> .。。。。acpi是个麻烦的东西
<ofan> bye_bye: 不霸气
<bye_bye> ofan: 要的是萌.
<ofan> bye_bye: 那是娘
<roylez_> bye_bye: power7我能记得的特性也就是能够支持 1024 个powervm虚拟机，其他没印象，什么live partition mobilitiy之流，都是渣渣
<bye_bye> yanhao: gaoji电源管理接口.
<bye_bye> roylez_: 主频特别高...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 那是，4G 5G，毫无压力
<bye_bye> roylez_: 频率高, 快感强. 贵摸是个了不起的公司呀. 
<roylez_> bye_bye: 屁
<bye_bye> roylez_: ..
<roylez_> bye_bye: 除了powervm和xiv，我还没看中本摸的其他东西，svc还凑合
<roylez_> bye_bye: xiv还是收购来的
<bye_bye> roylez_: xiv不知道是啥...
<roylez_> bye_bye: svc你也不知道
<bye_bye> roylez_: 贵摸的s390是不错.
<bye_bye> roylez_: 凑或, 我就不想知道是啥了.
<roylez_> bye_bye: z没摸过
<wiiw> 明天要上班了，郁闷
<bye_bye> roylez_: 有机会, 去看看s390的机器上面, 一个指针多少位.
<bye_bye> roylez_: 31位处理器. lol
<sjd_zeus> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.K0WdL7&id=20976680476&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> sjd_zeus 啥标题, ⇪ Apple/苹果 MacBookAir MD224CH/A 11.6寸 超薄 笔记本电脑 国行-tmall.com天猫
<sjd_zeus> 这个怎么样
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 淘宝全是山寨
<bye_bye> ofan: ............
<wiiw> 天猫不错
<bye_bye> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32532
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: Solidot | 从方校长论文看防火墙技术发展
<sjd_zeus> 这个比京东还要便宜200呢
<cleamoon> 有个问题，c++里，string str; str[0] = 'a'; str[1] = 'b'; str[2] = 'c'; str[3] = '\0'; 
<cleamoon> 然后输出str, cout << str << endl; 可是显示的是空行
<cleamoon> 这是怎么回事？
<cleamoon> 用char * str就没事
<xiaoy> cleamoon, str[3] = '0'; 
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 
<jusss> onlylove: imtxc ,改了route后用ifconfig就能联网了
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 为什么？
<xiaoy> cleamoon, 你试了吗?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 看那篇，貌似ssh被老方搞得差不多了
<roylez_> bye_bye: 基于机器学习的流量分析，擦....
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 试了，还是不对
<xiaoy> cleamoon, 肯定不对啊！ c++: string* strArray 或 string strArray[]
<bye_bye> roylez_: gaoji席, 我都没法看. 
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 我不要string array，就只是string
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • fluxbox 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398122 是这样的 我wm用的是fluxbox 用了 bluetooth-applet 和 gnome-sound-applet 在toolbar上的tray里的图标是highcontrast的 我觉得不好看 就想换成其它的 可是怎么也找不到这两个图标在什么的放nm-applet xfce4-power-manager的图标都可以找到 唯 …
<xiaoy> cleamoon, string str; char a = 'a'; char b = 'b'; char c = 'c'; str[0]=a; str[1]=b; str[2]=c; cout << str << endl;
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 没用
<xiaoy> char str[4]; char a = 'a'; char b = 'b'; char c = 'c'; str[0]=a; str[1]=b; str[2]=c; cout << str << endl;
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 这是有用了...可我想用string...
<bye_bye> cleamoon: cout << a.data() << endl; 就行了
<bye_bye> xiaoy: 你这完全就不用string了, 算啥解法.
<xiaoy> :D
<bye_bye> cleamoon: 最好别直接用[]操作符给string类来赋值.
<cleamoon> bye_bye, 那怎么用？
<jusss> bye_bye: mac地址是可以修改的？
<bye_bye> cleamoon: 用a.append
<cleamoon> bye_bye, 哦，这个应该可以
<cleamoon> bye_bye, a.data()有什么用呢？
<cleamoon> bye_bye, 不就是把string改成char *吗？
<bye_bye> cleamoon: 直接得到类里面的那个真正的字符串.
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得下一代加密连接技术会在天朝出现
<cleamoon> bye_bye, 哦
<cleamoon> bye_bye, 多谢
<jusss> onlylove: mac地址是可以修改的?
<bye_bye> cleamoon: 不是. 改成char * 的那个是a.c_str
<bye_bye> jusss: 尅有. 
<bye_bye> cleamoon: 不用客气, 我都是胡说的.. 我不会c++
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚知道？
<bye_bye> jusss: 一直都可以
<jusss> bye_bye: 这个是什么 尅 字
<cleamoon> bye_bye, ...胡说的都比我懂？
<bye_bye> jusss: 不知道.
<bye_bye> cleamoon: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/   一边看这个页面, 一边跟你说
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: string - C++ Reference
<ofan> bye_bye: 误人子弟啊
<grm> 请问有谁知道怎样给kernel 传递额外的参数吗？
<cleamoon> bye_bye, .......
<jusss> onlylove: bye_bye ,我还以为硬件地址是不能改的
<bye_bye> ofan: lol~ 都说了, 我是胡说的~
<bye_bye> ofan: 我不会c++, 你知道的
<jusss> mac地址不是唯一的吗？
<cleamoon> ofan, ......怎么个误法？
<ofan> haskell FFI的c绑定太nb了
<onlylove> jusss: 对，硬件是不可以更改，但是你知道arp攻击不知道mac可以更改？
<bye_bye> ofan: 求讲一个不误人的版本.
<ofan> foreign import ccall unsafe "pcre.h pcre_compile"
<ofan> bye_bye: "RTFM"
<bye_bye> ofan: 就是在看呀
<jusss> onlylove: 我基础。。。唉
<ofan> bye_bye: 我说你可以回答“RTFM”
<bye_bye> ofan: ...
<alpha080> ROFL
<onlylove> jusss: 你看一个新东西的时候可不可以多深入一点
<jusss> onlylove: 把mac改成ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff一定很不错
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以改改试试
<bye_bye> jusss: 00:00:00:00:00
<onlylove> jusss: 上不了网别找我
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，正在百度中，谷歌一直抽风中
<cleamoon> ofan, ......这个回答方法有点太容易了
<alpha080> jusss: https google
<alpha080> jusss: plz google how to google
<onlylove> https差不多完蛋了，基本会被重置
<onlylove> 我们亟需下一代更安全的东西
<bye_bye> vpn和ssh都快完了
<grm> 有没有用地下铁路？
<alpha080> 还有卫星啊。。
<jusss> alpha080: 你这个跟把保险箱的设计图存在保险箱里一样，是个环
<jusss> alpha080: 扣腚的大叔
<onlylove> jusss: 你找人看看能不能要到tor的缓存吧
<alpha080> 啊，你小子是谁啊。。
<jusss> onlylove: wiki也上不去。。
<alpha080> http的
<ofan> alpha080: 扣定的大叔？
<jusss> https的一直被gfw吧
<alpha080> ofan: 俺不是专业扣腚的啊
<alpha080> 只是业余扣扣
<alpha080> jusss: ipv6
<onlylove> 谁去金山给金山优化程序去啊……
<onlylove> 金山的烂程序，够了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哎 ,我的 China HD 要被删号了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 分享率总上不去.
<bye_bye> onlylove: 我有几个朋友, 刚签了金山.
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你没用过pt, 不会刷分~ lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 是啊,怎么刷, 我下载了之后,一直做种,可是上传速度一直很小
<bye_bye> imtxc: 下载免费资源. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 然后上传.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 下载热门, 刚出来的, 免费资源.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 免费资源意思就是不计算下载流量么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还有, 下载那些, 很多很多人正在下载, 但是只有一两个完成的资源
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 50% off的就可以.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你太弱了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不能怪我
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我们公司的网络死活没有上传速度,估计哪里做了限制.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 等我给你找个, 你去下载好了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.cnhd.com/details.php?id=28509&hit=1
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 CNHD ChinaHDTV 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<bye_bye> imtxc: 绝对包你赚!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还一个我下载的很多冷门资源
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我一开始也不知道, 也差点儿封号. 分都是负的...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 网络的问题我也没办法...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不太会有网络问题吧?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有没有在下?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 公司网络确实上传有限制
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你这个140G
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没事, 你下载, 不用下载完. 你下着下着, 分就多了!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 上传: 2317041 mb
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看哥的六维, 多犀利.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 下载: 1166659 MB
<imtxc> bye_bye: ........
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我这里下载不完,就不会上传啊.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 肯定是你下载的弱智资源.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 就下载我给你的那个!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 绝对赚!
<imtxc> 前两天下载了一个10G多的, 没下载完, 受不了 删了....赔大了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看我的china hdtv 分享率: 18.327 上传量: 121.66 GB 下载量: 6.64 GB
<imtxc> bye_bye: 给我找个小点的
<jusss> onlylove: 把ip和mac改成别人的，会出啥问题
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你就是下载的这个?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不是, 我当时热门的不是这个资源呀!
<imtxc> 没看到这个哪里热门了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你就下载这个, 快没空间的时候, 你就设置下载速度上限为1, 就好了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 聪明
<bye_bye> imtxc: 聪明个屁, 是你太弱了
<bye_bye> imt
<onlylove> jusss: 自己试试了……这么好玩的事情
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这个没有刚才的那个资源质量好, 不过肯定也赚一些. http://www.cnhd.com/details.php?id=28629&hit=1
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 CNHD ChinaHDTV 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<imtxc> bye_bye: 主要是我开始没想着刷分
<jusss> onlylove: 好玩。。。
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这个质量好!! 快下!!! 速度  http://www.cnhd.com/details.php?id=28617&hit=1
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 CNHD ChinaHDTV 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<onlylove> jusss: 难道不好玩么
<onlylove> jusss: 好吧，其实挺让别人讨厌
<bye_bye> imtxc: 湖南卫视那个, 也还好. 
<imtxc> 免费的就好....
<jusss> onlylove: 如果知道一个无线网络里面某台机子的ip和mac essid,但是不知道密码，然后改成那个mac 和ip会进入那个网络吗？
<imtxc> 我下载的几个音乐专辑都不是免费的还冷门,一下子亏大了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不知道能不能转让给你一些分
<onlylove> jusss: 不能啊，因为不知道密码啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 反正你知道我帐号, 冷门资源, 直接用我帐号下载.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 热门的你再自己下就好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 冷门的你的一下 你的也被删号了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没可能
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我分享率是18.xx
<jusss> onlylove: arp欺骗和mac欺骗不是一回事吧？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥会刷, 上传是下载的18倍.
<imtxc> ......
<bye_bye> imtxc: 是不是觉得自己弱爆了!~
<alpha080> bye_bye: 你刷的也太奇葩了。。
<bye_bye> alpha080: 怎么啦?
<alpha080> 话说俺都没用过pt
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你妹 我总不能为了刷下载一堆没用的吧.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 话说,那个深证的怎么没速度啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 分少的时候, 怎么也得刷.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 等等吧.  我看质量不错的
<alpha080> 一直满足于bt,反正也没人抓，顶多下the simpsons 之类的
<alpha080> 洗脚脚准备呼呼
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 关于Linux　mint１４KDE的安装，毫无疑问这是目前最好的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398125 在deb系，都没有个好的KDE发行版，但是我发现Linux　mint KDE不错，他的deb和KDE结合得不错，还有就是他的默认配置就很不错了，只需要改动很小，就能达到完美了，SUS …
<jusss> 看不下去，纠结，唉
<jusss> alpha080: 大师这么早就睡
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得arp欺骗是什么意思，mac欺骗呢
<alpha080> 老婆不在家啊。。
<alpha080> 不然更早
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你还没速度?
<onlylove> jusss: arp欺骗是说，向网络广播，声称自己是网关
<jusss> onlylove: arp欺骗是发送假的arp包，mac欺骗是改mac地址
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我刚刚试了一下, 速度很快呀!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 深圳的那个
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你太弱了...
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上改mac一般是迫不得已的做法，主动改mac的都有目的
<jusss> alpha080: 我枕头下有本G.H.Hardy的纯数学教程，买了后一直没看过。。。大师请教怎么能看下去书？
<onlylove> jusss: 所以mac欺骗其实不是很合适
<alpha080> jusss: 俺知道你是谁鸟。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我要把ip和mac改成和局域网里某个人的一样后，我是不是能接到他的包，
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我擦!! 007 今年竟然有007!!!!
<alpha080> jusss: 简单，把书送给我吧
<alpha080> jusss: 然后到图书馆去借一本，书非借不能读
<jusss> alpha080: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 你试试吧，反正我知道单改ip或者单改mac都能让网络纠结好阵子，然后你俩都不能上网，提示冲突
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果想接收其他人的包的话可以把网卡设置混杂模式
<jusss> onlylove: 改ip和mac原来是和别人同归于尽
<onlylove> jusss: 通常网络上的sniffer都这样的
<onlylove> jusss: 网卡的promise默认都是关闭的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我百度下
<onlylove> jusss: 如果谁开了混杂通常上面都有个sniffer
<onlylove> jusss: 但是这又涉及到交换网络和共享网络的问题了，所以sinffer通常在网关上，但是这样会极大影响网络的性能，然后就又扯到长城防火墙了
<jusss> onlylove: 长城防火墙就是这样干的？
<alpha080> 谁玩 arduino 的？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我下载速度有1m/s
<onlylove> jusss: 长城不是这样干的，它要这样干它得被人骂的还惨，到时候网络速度真的就惨不忍睹了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦
 * alpha080 arduino 都没人玩？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你现在多少?
<onlylove> jusss: 长城是通过端口镜像，然后旁路侦听的
<onlylove> jusss: 端口镜像技术，说白了就是复制一份流量
<stardiviner> jusss: 建议使用中间人攻击
<jusss> onlylove: 那跑长城的那台机子一定很牛叉吧
<onlylove> 在这讲sniffer呢，怎么扯中间人了，中间人然后就扯到ssh证书了
<onlylove> jusss: 你觉得那是一台机器么
<imtxc> bye_bye: 0 
<jusss> onlylove: 应该不是
<imtxc> bye_bye: 应该是我在看视频的缘故
<bye_bye> imtxc: 渣渣...
<grm> 一套机器。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 应该是你渣的缘故.
<alpha080> jusss: the great wall is Matrix
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我刚刚同时还有一个6m/s的六维
<alpha080> jusss: The machine is watching you.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你个渣 哥网速慢
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥啥都不知道, 就知道你渣
<jusss> onlylove: 如果有一天中米网络站开打了，直接在长城上设置下把所有网络的包都搞到米果去，那米果不就被日了吗
<imtxc> bye_bye: 是不是我被警告了 他们不给我下载
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有可能...
<imtxc> 这还不让人翻身了.
<onlylove> jusss: 如果真的要打，那最保险的办法是变成局域网
<onlylove> jusss: 因为现在不清楚长城里面是不是还有cisco的设备
<xiaoy> cleamoon, 是初始化的问题，就像我说过的
<xiaoy> string str = "ci";
<xiaoy>     str[0] = 'a';
<xiaoy>     str[1] = 'b';
<xiaoy>     str[2] = '\0';
<xiaoy>     cout << str << endl;
<xiaoy>     return 0;
<kk> xiaoy:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<onlylove> jusss: 如果有，那就不知道安全性如何了，现在长城的系统据说是红旗的
<jusss> onlylove: 好像有个文章，说过长城是个大杀器，一不小心会被某些人用来日某些人
<CyrusYzGTt> . .那當時爲什麼不用華爲。。 
<onlylove> jusss: 对，一不小心会日某些人，但是杀敌一千自损800
<onlylove> 现在大部分都是华为的
<cleamoon> xiaoy, 哦...
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道DNS吧，边界路由什么的，一旦把你屏蔽的网站的路由不小心广播到互联网，如果影响到DNS，那整个互联网就完蛋了
<onlylove> jusss: 搜下BGP
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得伊朗还是谁最近这么干过
<cleamoon> 还有个问题，怎么能不改变外观的情况下，快速的毁掉一台电脑？
<onlylove> 这个么，CIH
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<alpha080> 水也可以。。。
<imtxc> cleamoon: æ°´
<alpha080> 还有一个是用电。。电压高点就行了
<cleamoon> imtxc, 水干需要点时间呢
<jusss> onlylove: 长城之父原来是北邮校长。。。
<cleamoon> onlylove, 没有cih的源码
<adam8157> eexpress: 现在都是multiarch了 还ia32-libs 弱爆了你
<metbsd> 12年最后一天得了一个儿子
<alpha080> 那么只有最后一个大杀器了
<ofan> metbsd: 有娃了？
<alpha080> 那就是把权限给一个电脑小白
<onlylove> jusss: 你才知道方校长怎么回事啊
<metbsd> 嗯
<ofan> metbsd: 恭喜！
<metbsd> 谢谢
<metbsd> 你有娃了没
<ofan> metbsd: 没，连合作产娃的都没
<imtxc> metbsd: 有娃了啊  男瓦女瓦
<metbsd> 男娃
<alpha080> apt-get install metbad :hint a new version is on, are you install the new package?
<imtxc> metbsd: 恭喜
<metbsd> 谢谢
<metbsd> 你的呢
<imtxc> bye_bye: NND 以后只下免费的
 * imtxc 第一个娃要是留着的话, 都能打酱油了吧.............
<alpha080> surre
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥在看今年的008
<bye_bye> imtxc: 007
<imtxc> bye_bye: 就那个140G的你下载完了?
<ofan> imtxc: 让你射墙上了？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不是. 是2012年的
<alpha080> 很兴奋的告诉大家一声，#opensuse-cn的人口在2013年有了大幅度增长！
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 起床咯
<onlylove> 从0 变成1了？
<imtxc> ofan: 哎
<jusss> onlylove: 北邮校长真猥琐，他看岛国片看多了估计
<eexpress> adam8157: 你不懂历史。lol
<onlylove> jusss: 你才知道啊
<alpha080> 在俺的不懈努力下，常驻居民由 1 person ----> 2 person
<onlylove> jusss: 所以北邮在国内社区是不受待见的
<zhxt> alpha080: 哈哈哈
<zhxt> alpha080：增长率100%
<onlylove> 原来就有一个chanserv，现在多了个你？
<alpha080> 我本来都在的。。
<onlylove> chanserv得算上啊
<alpha080> 俺是op...怎么也得撑场面啊
<jusss> alpha080: 求帽子
<imtxc> bye_bye: 求给机会报效 China HDTV
<ofan> alpha080: 加个bot
<ofan> alpha080: 给我测试bot
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没办法吧...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你以后用我的帐号吧
<alpha080> jusss: 先删了你盘上的ubuntu
<alpha080> ofan: 可以啊。。
<jusss> alpha080: 。。。
<jusss> alpha080: 给我30秒op
<alpha080> jusss: no ，给你30 秒秒杀ubuntu
<zhxt> alpha080: 什么是op？bot
<jusss> alpha080: 秒你妹呀，你把你的系统秒个我看看
<alpha080> op又不好玩
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好像还有免费 X2的
<alpha080> zhxt: op就是管理员
<jusss> alpha080: 我要op是为了报仇
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有, 但是那些都论不到你上传.
<alpha080> jusss: 报仇？你要报谁的仇？
<zhxt> alpha080: Oooo
<jusss> alpha080: 我有次被某个猥琐大叔被连续ban了9次ip
<bye_bye> imtxc: 深圳那个, 我现在上传2.7m/s了
<alpha080> 拜托。。给你op你只能在#opensuse-cn踢我玩啊
<bye_bye> jusss: 要是需要报仇, 首先我应该t你三十次
<jusss> alpha080: al_v_i_n
<jusss> bye_bye: 我没autorejoin,你没法连踢
<bye_bye> jusss: 累计30次, 看见你就t
<jusss> bye_bye: 我又没连踢你30次。。。话说当时因为什么，我都忘了。。。
<imtxc> 还有人抢着做贡献
<bye_bye> imtxc: 邦女郎越来越丑了
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux+xfce+thunar网盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398127 最近发现网盘这东西还是有用的，以前用ubuntuone现在转archlinux了不知道哪个好，各位有什么可以推荐的不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2013-01-02 22:11 
<roylez_> jusss: 谁？
<black_angel> 有人是开发 android 的吗？Question. 
<black_angel> Question: 每次我想将一个已有的工程导入 eclipse 的时候都会被告知目录文件名已经存在，结果无法导入工程
<jusss> roylez_: a_l_v_in
<jusss> roylez_: 给我op？
<roylez_> jusss: 我以为你说我呢
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 想不到还有比我更丧心病狂的，我真对不住自己
<jusss> roylez_: op拿来，我kick他一次
<roylez_> jusss: 你说错了，等我有了op，我要踢你超过9次
<cfy> jusss: ...
 * cfy 0次
 * imtxc 围观
<imtxc> jusss:  你怎么得罪了这么多人
<bye_bye> roylez_: ...
<bye_bye> cfy: ...
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<bye_bye> jusss: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师
<bye_bye> cfy: 大师好.
<cfy> bye_bye: 网速真是慢
<cfy> bye_bye: 放假了么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 还没呢...
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<jusss> imtxc: 我也不知道怎么得罪他们了。。。
<cfy> jusss: 你还得罪了谁？
<jusss> roylez_: 我上次也不过只连踢你4次而已，你要踢我9次，not fair!
<jusss> cfy: 额，貌似没有了吧
<cfy> jusss: 人家是op嘛
<onlylove> 没事连踢4次……这次人要报复，正常了
<roylez_> jusss: 讲fair就不是丧心病狂的城管
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，回家了？
<roylez_> cfy: 恩
<cfy> (/ (* 89 1024) 830.0) => 109.80240963855422
<jusss> roylez_: 我悄悄的告诉你，你别跟别人说，上次踢你是神的旨意，你别怪我
<roylez_> jusss: 跟这无关，我要踢你因为我不能容忍有人比我更丧心病狂
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> jusss: autojoin有么？
<ofan> roylez_: 俩nick都op
<cfy> roylez_: 丧心病狂席。。。
<ofan> roylez_: 没素质席
<cfy> 发生了什么？
<cfy> ofan: 你竟然在？
<roylez_> ofan: 谢谢
<roylez_> cfy: 蛋蛋挂掉了
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐。。
<widon> qtcreator不能递归的添加文件啊。。。
<ofan> cfy: 凤媛…
<jusss> onlylove: 如果只向网关发送arp欺骗，那还能被查出来不
<ofan> widon: 添加文件夹
<onlylove> jusss: 看想不想
<cfy> ofan: 死风扇。。
<cfy> jusss: 想查都可以啊，
<jusss> onlylove: 比如arpspoof -t 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.102那192.168.1.102会断网吗？还有在192.168.1.102上能被查出来吗
<jusss> cfy: 只向网关发也能被查？
<cfy> jusss: 网关如果有记录嘛 :D
<onlylove> jusss: 当然在网关上查
<jusss> cfy: onlylove 在不是网关的机子上就查不出来了吧
<jusss> on
<onlylove> 你对那用迅雷的哥们那么大仇恨啊
<cfy> jusss: 不知道这么详细的。
<jusss> onlylove: 明天在同学的360上试试看能不能被查
<cfy> jusss: 查个蛋
<cfy> jusss: 你去借台rpi
<cfy> jusss: 你去借台电脑，改硬件地址，搞死他
<cfy> :D
<jusss> cfy: 没人有rpi
<jusss> cfy: mac冲突？
<cfy> jusss: 或者下班的时候，先改硬件地址，搞死他，等下，你在上网
<cfy> jusss: 随便改嘛，能记录啥，不就记录mac地址么。。。
<jusss> cfy: mac冲突也会被360那个啥防火墙查出来吧
<cfy> jusss: 为啥会冲突？
<cfy> jusss: 我说让你隐藏自己。。。
<hqy66> 现在可能很多人都有google帐号，google-talk能不能取代qq?
<cfy> jusss: 好比你想kick roylez 
<jusss> cfy: 哦
<cfy> jusss: 你可以先用假名上来，然后求到op以后kick
<cfy> jusss: roylez 不久不知道仇家是谁了？
<jusss> cfy: 改成和他一样的mac
<cfy> jusss: 随你
<cfy> jusss: 你哪里人？
<jusss> cfy: 会被防火墙查出？河北人
<onlylove> 你俩拿主席当栗子，小心点
<cfy> jusss: 哦，你把门开下，查水表了
<cfy> :D
<cfy> onlylove: 主席明显不再
<jusss> cfy: ....
<cfy> jusss: :D
<cfy> jusss: 你不是怕被发现么？那么改mac再攻击嘛
<cfy> jusss: 记录不记录无所谓了
<cfy> jusss: 是无线的么？
<jusss> onlylove: 蛋x2一直都在，估计他设置高亮了
<cfy> jusss: 无限的话，买个27块左右的无限网卡。。。。搞死。。
<jusss> cfy: 是
<jusss> cfy: 我想搞那种不被查出来的搞
<cfy> jusss: 买个usb无线网卡。。。。。干总有记录。。。
<cfy> 无线啊。。。。
<cfy> 我邪恶了。。。
<jusss> cfy: 就是他那边的360防火墙没任何提示，但他还是被搞了
<cfy> 我在想我要不要说出来。。。。。。
<cfy> 说出来好不好啊。。。。
<cfy> 好像。。。。不太好的样子。。。
<cfy> jusss: 你这么怨念？
<jusss> cfy: 不吐不快，说出来吧
<jusss> cfy: 我前些时候玩dnf生生被他们卡掉线
<cfy> jusss: mdk3 无线杀手。。。买个网卡，一直踢那个人。。。让他完全无法上网
<cfy> jusss: 真是危险。。。。我不应该传播这种小规模杀伤性武器的。。。
<onlylove> 你这太……
<onlylove> 做人要厚道
<cfy> onlylove: 是不是不应该说出来？
<jusss> cfy: 那传播个大点规模的吧
<cfy> jusss: 快开门，你快递到了
<jusss> cfy: 好东西呀，哇咔咔
<cfy> onlylove: 我好象后悔了
<onlylove> cfy: 来不及了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 太猥琐了.
<cfy> onlylove: 那去查水表。。。
<jusss> cfy: 还有什么好东东，快快拿来
<cfy> jusss: 。。。你先用着吧。。。完全够用了。。。
<cfy> 小规模杀伤性武器啊。。。
<jusss> cfy: 来个大规模杀伤武器，那天不爽了把cmcc edu干掉
<cfy> jusss: 没。。。
<cfy> jusss: 这个问主席，要op...
<jusss> cfy: ...
<jusss> roylez: 求大规模杀伤武器
<Stone_Lei> 大家好 
<jusss> cfy: 攻击难道都是发送大量链接请求吗
<onlylove> 这是攻击的一种，叫DOS
<black_angel> yep. Denial-Of-Service attack. 
<jusss> onlylove: 那还有什么方式的？
<onlylove> jusss: inject
<onlylove> jusss: 就是前几天你打算搞你学校成绩的时候教你的，注入
<onlylove> jusss: 然后还有溢出
<black_angel> 经常地，你会看到 DoS 或者 DDoS (Distributed Denial-Of-Service) attack 是一种很基本的攻击方式。而 inject attack 一般服务器上必须有数据库服务器，因为是通过 SQL 命令方式进行 inject 的
<jusss> onlylove: inject和溢出都是针对网络服务器的吧，如果针对普通pc呢
<onlylove> jusss: 其实溢出不能算一种攻击方式，很多攻击方式都是通过制造溢出
<onlylove> jusss: 下马……
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 这个现在很少有人中马了...
<onlylove> jusss: 攻击么，就是利用系统上的漏洞获取权限
<onlylove> jusss: 你真错了
<onlylove> jusss: 这年头真正少的是virus，worm和trojan一直没少过
<jusss> onlylove: win的系统漏洞，
<jusss> onlylove: 没能力写出那样的工具去利用win的系统漏洞
<onlylove> jusss: 不一定是win的，有可能是其他的软件或者驱动的，比方说前几天nvidia的驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 那对我来说貌似还是太高级...
<onlylove> jusss: 那你还是dos吧
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 可以搞。你的 arpspoof 是只发给网关的。不发给受害机器(192.168.0.2)/广播地址(255)。 arpspoof -t 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2。 and read https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc826
<onlylove> 你们这些人，会害别人不能上网的
<jusss> onlylove: 他们迅雷下东西和开快播让我玩dnf掉线时，他们怎么没想我
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 只发网关的话，那受害机器会断网？还是我和他同时接受一样的包
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: arpspoof 每1秒钟发送一次 arp response 给 router。所以在该段时间内 router 把包发送给你一台机器。原先数据是发送给 192.168.0.2/对方的mac，现在发送给 192.168.0.2/你的mac。所以对方不再接收到 router 的数据，即可掉线。
<alvin_quiet_mode> 默认 arp 每10分钟更新一次。
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 考完了?
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 还没开始
<Stone_Lei> 考什么？？
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: arp跨网有可能没
<Stone_Lei> 一般不可能吧 
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 不可能。 arp 是联系 mac 和 ip 的。一般都是在一个 subnetz 里边使用
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 请先去了解 OSI-Modell，再看一下 arp 的用途。
<Stone_Lei> arp 是广播出去的，到路由器就隔断了 
<black_angel>  睡觉去，你们继续鸟
<cfy> 黑天使？
<Stone_Lei> 貌似是这个意思
<alvin_quiet_mode> /away
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: arpspoof的有效范围是子网？
<Stone_Lei> 起码要在一个网段里，要不这个数据包是没有意义的
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP_spoofing
<Stone_Lei> arp 就是地址解析协议 用来解析mac 到IP的映射关系的协议
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode:http://www.netexpert.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=11994
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: mkfs.english "jusss's brain" && modprob english
<onlylove> alvin_quiet_mode: Are you sure that will affect?
<knownbad> jusss: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARP欺騙
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: *HTTPS* 地址解析协议 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<knownbad> wiki article上可以查下有没中文版。
<cfy> alvin_quiet_mode: zsh: command not found: modprob
<mugebjgd> cfy: modprobe?
<cfy> mugebjgd: zsh: no matches found: modprobe?
<mugebjgd> cfy: modprobe应该随便都有的
<mugebjgd> cfy: modprobe - Add and remove modules from the Linux Kernel
 * knownbad 笑翻
<cfy> mugebjgd: 你忘了
<mugebjgd> cfy: 哦 对了 你用垃圾烂果子
<mugebjgd> cfy: 那你天天在这里混什么
<cfy> mugebjgd: 这里是#ubuntu-cn，你走开。。
<cfy> mugebjgd: 我用debian
<steelgeek> 有玩python的筒子吗？
<onlylove> 想玩，玩不来，还有perl，发现自己没编程的细胞
<cfy> onlylove: 怎么个没有法？
<onlylove> cfy: 不知道怎么个没法，反正看过一遍书以后，书后面的习题一大半不会解的
<steelgeek> 俺对perl也不感冒
<cfy> onlylove: 哦。
<cfy> steelgeek: why?
<steelgeek> 目前主业是python和C 副业是golang
<cfy> 炫耀贴么 :D
<steelgeek> cfy: 一个很大的原因是perl的模块都不是C写的
<steelgeek> cfy: 不是 想找几个志同道合的朋友 一起玩
<cfy> steelgeek: 都不是？！
<jusss> ip spoof是很困难的吗？
<steelgeek> cfy: 大部分不是
<onlylove> perl模块perl写的吧
<cfy> steelgeek: 要么我们之间的定义不一样，要么你在扯。。。
<cfy> steelgeek: :)
<onlylove> .pm
<steelgeek> .pm
<cfy> steelgeek: 这么喜欢C写的？
<steelgeek> 嗯
<cfy> steelgeek: 那么你去用C...
<onlylove> 喜欢C写的为啥不去搞C
<steelgeek> 。。。
<cfy> steelgeek: C有啥好？你干什么的？
<cfy> 不要说搞内核的。。。
<onlylove> 搞内核肯定要C了
<steelgeek> 没说C好
<cfy> steelgeek: 为啥你喜欢C,你都编什么类型的程序？？
<steelgeek> 后端写的比较多一点
<steelgeek> python和C结合比较好吧 可能
<cfy> 哦，能再详细点么？
<mugebjgd> c的工作少啊
<mugebjgd> 还是java
<steelgeek> 嗯 java工作好找
<cfy> 听说py和c++的结合不好。。
<cfy> 结合最好的是不是lua?
<\rs> cfy: 有著功夫還是先學起來再說，比如python
<cfy> \rs: 还是学习haskell和ruby好了。对py提不起兴趣
<cfy> \rs: 现在有暖气么？
<\rs> cfy: 有。
<cfy> \rs: 这个屋子都有？
 * cfy 刷牙去。。。要冷死了。。
<cfy> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Home | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<cfy> So close, you can(01:07:16)almost touch it.
<cfy> 距离13.4版本的ubuntu至少还有4个月，不过，Canonical给世人留了一个惊喜。三小时后，见证一款全新的Ubuntu产品，有人说：是拥有触控功能的Unity，有人说是Ubuntu For Android。不过，一切又不能完美解释官网留给大家的倒计时。"
<StarBrilliant> 有谁在等倒计时？
<StarBrilliant> 有谁在等倒计时么？
<cfy> StarBrilliant: solidot.org看到。。。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西 (@ solidot.org)
<StarBrilliant> 我在等。。。
<StarBrilliant> 等到2点整。。。
<StarBrilliant> 用等新iPhone的心情来等
<onlylove> 睡不着啊怎么办
<cfy> StarBrilliant: @_@,加油
<cfy> onlylove: 那么你一起等。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我也睡不着
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 考
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我真的好像谁
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 睡
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 真心睡不着
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 天天睡不着
<StarBrilliant> onlylove: 睡不着等倒计时吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 有时候两点睡，有时候三点睡
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 有时候四点睡
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 从来没有一点之前睡着过
<StarBrilliant> Cifer Lee: 那就2点睡呗。等倒计时
<onlylove> 问题是我想睡啊
<StarBrilliant> 1:00:00
<StarBrilliant> 我也想睡
<StarBrilliant> 可是我要等。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我也想睡，可躺床上就是睡不着
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 翻来覆去
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 神吗倒计时？
<StarBrilliant> http://www.ubuntu.com
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Home | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<StarBrilliant> 自己看
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 12.10要出了啊
<onlylove> 1210都出来不知道多久了
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 唉，整天混天暗地的复习考研，网上啥事都不知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 这是要出移动版？
<cfy> Cifer Lee: 马上要考试了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 5号
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 后天阿
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 啥专业？
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 考计算机阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 您是？
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> 路人。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 学生？工作了？
<cfy> 马上就要工作了
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 研究生？
<cfy> 和你一样，只是不考研，直接工作
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 是计算机专业吗？
<cfy> 不是，电子的
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 搞编程？
<leaveboy> ...
<cfy> 什么？
<leaveboy> 这么晚还不睡觉
<cfy> leaveboy: 本来想睡的
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 这么晚不睡的一般是程序员阿
<leaveboy> cfy: 在这个频道ms很久了
<leaveboy> UbuntuTalk: 也未必的吗
<cfy> leaveboy: 嗯？
 * cfy 睡觉去。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 睡觉了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 我要数羊
<leaveboy> 数吧，数了就真的睡吧
<onlylove> 什么年代了，不知道数羊越数越清醒么
<StarBrilliant> Perfectly distilled. Ubuntu on phones at CES, 7–11 January 2013.
<StarBrilliant> http://ubuntu.com
<savr> hi
<savr> anyone awake?
<savr> is this legit: http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 【图】龙泉别墅商住两用可做厂房板房,写字楼办公等。 - 虎门黄河汽车站租房 - 东莞58同城 (@ 58.com)
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广告？
<savr> UbuntuTalk: ?
<savr> vincent_wang: awake?
<savr> is this legit: http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 【图】龙泉别墅商住两用可做厂房板房,写字楼办公等。 - 虎门黄河汽车站租房 - 东莞58同城 (@ 58.com)
<abine1> Ubuntu手机？？
<abine1> 快来围观
<abine1> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_homepage/phone-design-hero-584x340.jpg
<samson_> 大家也看到了?
<samson_> 貌似是手机平板电脑一体了
<samson_> 就是不知道能不能兼容android的软件
<abine1> 帅爆了
<samson_> 是neuxs 4?
<samson_> 希望能出成平
<samson_> 貌似现在还没有提供下载把
<abine1> http://youtu.be/cpWHJDLsqTU
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Ubuntu for phones - Industry proposition - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<abine1> 这个就是明天的头条新闻
<abine1> 哈
<piggybox> 苹果风格的演讲
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 安卓之类的弱爆了
<piggybox> 又一个基于html5的移动os
<abine1> 这下有新的选择了
<abine1> 不用买苹果
<abine1> 也不用买安卓
<abine1> 更不用买WP
<samson_> 貌似不是html5的吧
<samson_> 既然是原生ubuntu,不能只用html5
<samson_> 不然怎么多平台
<abine1> 应该是可以刷机的吧
<piggybox> 也支持本地应用，提到qml，那就是用qt的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 硬件商被 Vista 欺骗的场景将再现
<samson_> 电脑uefi锁定了,难道ubuntu想从手机下手?
<alvin_quiet_mode> 不看好。基本模式还是  android 的模式
<samson_> 不能否定他们的努力嘛
<samson_> 我就很喜欢第三方的手机rom
<samson_> 一直是cyanogenmod的坚定支持者
<abine1> No 安卓的了
<alvin_quiet_mode> samson_: 股東們覺得 canonical 努力了就ok 了？
<samson_> 那是股东们的事情
<samson_> 作为用户,我还是很像看到他们的努力
<alvin_quiet_mode> 我沒有看到 ubuntu phone 和 android 實質上的區別。
<samson_> 股东们想赚钱,那是他们考虑的
<samson_> 老实说我也没有
<piggybox> android有google的许可限制，想用最新版本开发商得捆绑google那套服务，否则只能用旧的版本
<alvin_quiet_mode> ui 都很接近。普通用戶就覺得 android 繼續用着唄。沒必要換，畢竟兩個都差不多
<samson_> 但是如果真的手机平板电脑三平台融合的话,我还是愿意尝试的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 普通用戶，不是 geek，不是愛折騰的人，像咱的爸媽那樣的人。。。
<abine1> 这个是可以当成电脑用的
<samson_> ubuntu虽然很努力,但是我个人觉得还没有走进普通用户把?
<samson_> 使用的还不都是懂电脑的
<abine1> 就是说里面的系统连接到大屏幕就成了一个电脑一样使用
<samson_> 说不定从手机rom真能走进来呢
<samson_> abine1, 我觉得不一定
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 对geek来说还是pi那类的东西更有吸引力吧
<abine1> http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/img/devices/converged-device-440x267.jpg
<alvin_quiet_mode> ubuntu phone 還是 xda 裏邊那羣人感興趣的事
<abine1> 用一个手机和连接底座组合
<abine1> 就变成电脑一样使用了
<samson_> abine1, 这样的阿
<abine1> 嗯
<samson_> abine1, 好吧
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine1: 呵呵，這個有啥意義呢？有個 cloud 同步手機電腦的資料就可以了。
<abine1> 不止是同步这么简单了
<abine1> 在手机上的屏幕太小了
<alvin_quiet_mode> 問題是，你在用手機還是用電腦？用電腦的話，這手機的性能你能接受嘛？
<abine1> 你要做些办公应用的话
<abine1> 需要大屏幕
<samson_> alvin_quiet_mode, 这个我倒是赞同
<alvin_quiet_mode> 你都有大屏幕了，難道你還買不起一個機箱？！
<abine1> 这手机的硬件性能很高
<samson_> alvin_quiet_mode, 用了android,才发现很多时候我真的只要打电话就好了
<abine1> 了
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 那个是类似usb启动盘的功能...挺鸡肋的...
<abine1> 到时侯你就知道你真的需要这样一个手机了
<abine1> 谁还要一个电脑啊
<alvin_quiet_mode> 手機的目的本來是爲了 mobil。你倒好，還是要把它固定在一個屏幕旁邊。。。
<abine1> 就要一个手机
<abine1> 谁说固定了
<abine1> 没说是固定在那里
<abine1> 台式电脑才是固定
<samson_> abine1, 看来你是坚定的手机一族?你不会以为手机能替代电脑把?
<piggybox> smart phone上我用的最多还是map/gps应用和yelp
<abine1> 是说这个可以当成电脑主机来使用
<abine1> 有些应用需要大屏幕的时候
<abine1> 它就可以扩展成一个标准的桌面电脑系统
<alvin_quiet_mode> 不需要……
<samson_> 这和asus的那款手机有什么不同
<abine1> 带来完全和桌面系统一样的应用体验
<samson_> 我是说手机变平板的那款
<samson_> 还有moto的atrix
<abine1> 那个不一样
<alvin_quiet_mode> 再說也沒人會去用 libreoffice。他們要用的還是 ms office。微軟才不會給自己的競爭對手做東西呢
<abine1> 那些是基于安卓的
<abine1> 安卓的不是原生的桌面系统
<samson_> ???
<samson_> abine1, 我不是很明白,不是原生的桌面?
<samson_> 什么意思?
<cleamoon> 这里是谁买了一个pi来的？
<alvin_quiet_mode> google 有 google docs。 canonical 有啥？ libreoffice?...
<abine1> 原生的基于桌面的一个能用
<abine1> 基于桌面的应用
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 赶明整一个ubuntu office不就能开始骗钱了....
<abine1> cleamoon: 我买了一个
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 有錢了買這個 http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/07/korean-company-offers-3-5-inch-quad-core-arm-linux-computer-for-129/
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode ⇪ t: Korean company’s tiny quad-core ARM Linux computer packs a punch at $129 | Ars Technica
<cleamoon> abine1, 在哪里买的？
<abine1> 1480
<abine1> 这个韩国的
<abine1> 我在淘宝买的
<abine1> 我一共买了两个pi
<samson_> 1480元?
<abine1> 1480是说刚才发的那个韩国开发板
<samson_> 可以组装一台老式的计算机了.....
<samson_> 哦....
<abine1> 不是说Pi的价格
<piggybox> ms office的使用惯性比win强多了
<abine1> 树莓派的价格是350
<abine1> 买到手的价格
<abine1> 在淘宝上买的
<samson_> 哦
<abine1> 如果在ICKEY上自己订购会便宜一些
<abine1> 大概是310这样子
<abine1> 不过，我懒得在那个网上注册帐号
<abine1> 就在淘宝买了
<abine1> 他们给送了一个外壳
<abine1> 所以比那里算起来只贵了20块钱
<samson_> ....
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 没必要吧...我就想弄一个home server+完全折腾...
<abine1> pi的软件支持很多
<abine1> 其他的都是小众
<abine1> pi的应用方案多，应用软件也有很多
<piggybox> raspi的cpu计算能力等于intel哪一个cpu？
<abine1> 奔腾的300M
<abine1> 但是图形性能超过奔腾的很多倍
<piggybox> 哦
<abine1> 可以硬件解码1080P的视频
<cleamoon> abine1, 所以应该说比起home server更适合家庭娱乐终端吧...
<abine1> 比我现在用的笔记本电脑图形性能还要好
<abine1> 我的笔记本是双核的，但是不能播放1080P的视频
<abine1> pi的图形性能比苹果的ITV性能还要好
<abine1> itv只能播放720P的视频
<abine1> pi可以播放1080P的视频
<abine1> IT
<abine1>  iTV的价格是pi的两倍
<piggybox> 苹果官网上写着可以放1080p的
<abine1> 是后来出的才能播放1080P
<abine1> 要99美元
<alvin_quiet_mode> iTV 的內容誰提供的？
<abine1> 是pi价格的差不多3倍
<abine1> 美国的电影公司啊
<abine1> 我手机没有流量了
<alvin_quiet_mode> =.=!
<abine1> 今晚看一个视频用去200MB的流量
<piggybox> 这个比较不是太适合，pi只是块裸片。当然apple tv和别的同类机顶盒相比确实贵
<abine1> 现在只能用来的聊天了
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine1: 現在國內有無限流量的套餐了嘛？
<abine> 天啊
<abine> 流量一下子就给用完了
<abine> 回家没有流量可以用了
<abine> 这下蛋疼了
<abine> ？
<cleamoon> 刚才发生一个诡异的，电脑用着用着突然就只有右边耳机能听见声了，然后改了声道之后突然好了...现在两边都有声了...
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-03
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • history 命令的配置文件在哪里，怎么让他把所有命令都记下来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398144 history 命令的配置文件在哪里，怎么让他把所有命令都记下来，不要有长度限制 用man查看，没找到 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruandao — 2013-01-03 8:03 
<dulio> 有人3号就上班的吗？
<italks> ubuntu for phone刷机包没有地方下载呀
<dulio> italks: 问下，是哪个phone?
<italks> defy
<italks> ubuntu for phone对很多手机有对应的刷机包吗？？？
<dulio> italks: 神奇，我先去wiki一下
<piggybox> italks:  还早呢
<italks> 哦
<italks> 是不是要等1月8号，他自己的手机出来才会出来呢
<italks> Ubuntu has already been adapted to run on chipsets using the ARM and Intel x86 architectures relevant for mobile devices, with the core system based around a typical Android Board Support Package
<italks> 这是官方的介绍
<italks> So chipset vendors and hardware manufacturers do not need to invest in or maintain new hardware support packages for Ubuntu on smartphones. In short, if you already make handsets that run Android, the work needed to adopt Ubuntu will be trivial.
<H-level> 带得动的都能刷吗
<italks> 不需要专门的驱动，应该就可以吧
<italks> 兼容android的驱动的
<H-level> 期待一下，我nokia n9
<italks> n9不是meego吗，不可以吧
<italks> sailfish也不支持n9
<H-level> sailfish好像可以
<H-level> 一开始官方说不行
<italks> 我之前看过新闻
<italks> 说是不行呀，又改了？
<H-level> 后来说移植
<H-level> twitter上有说
<H-level> 反正我现在用得还行
<H-level> 新系统出来，软件太少
<H-level> 能跑apk我就刷
<cfy> StarBrilliant: ubuntu phone咋样？
<cfy> StarBrilliant: ubuntu phone感觉咋样？
<widon> qtcreator能不能实现source insight的功能啊
<widon> 预览函数，查找文件等
<dulio> 这……有人能给个支持的设备列表吗？这样换手机时有个参照呀
<italks> 这东西才出来，只是宣传，具体怎么移植到别的手机上，还没有信息呢
<italks> 不能跑apk
<dulio> italks: 你是说。。当前只是初级阶段，根本没产品
<italks> 官方的发布视频文件名：Ubuntu for phones - Industry proposition - YouTube.mp4, 访问地址：http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_46937855037037604.htm
<kk> italks ⇪ ti: Ubuntu for phones － Industry proposition － YouTube.mp4下载_电子书_pdf_图片_免费_网盘资源搜索_金山快盘分享链接地址
<italks> CES上会发布一款手机
<dulio> italks: ubuntu的公司发布的吗?
<italks> 并且说，ubuntu for phone完全开源，也支持android手机
<italks> 嗯
<italks> 我也传到youku上去了
<dulio> italks: 哦，那我明白一点了
<italks> 正在审查中
<dulio> ubuntu的公司毕竟是商业公司，终于出自己的产品了
<italks> 有谁把这视频翻译一下，cianoical CEO讲解
<italks> Ubuntu on phones at CES, 
<italks> 8–11 January 2013.
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<worm> kk为啥要用这么亮的字体颜色啊……
<worm> 我也来用用字体颜色好了
<italks> 怎么调的颜色
<italks> ubuntu for phone发布视频http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk2NzkyNzIw.html
<kk> italks ⇪ ti: Ubuntu for phones—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<imtxc> 早啊各位,假期要结束了...
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu for phones，Ubuntu for Android http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398151 大家好！ Ubuntu在官网发布Ubuntu for phones和Ubuntu for Android，真是让人欣喜若狂的消息！ 有谁对此更了解呢，欢迎回复！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yiubuntu — 2013-01-03 10:46 
<lainme> 已经结束了
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> roylez_: 主席
<imtxc> roylez_: 居然更新博客了.
<roylez_> lainme: 大囡
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<roylez_> imtxc: 不找地方写下来，这点东西很快就忘了
<lainme> roylez_: *席
<roylez_> imtxc: 万一我以后要编译tun.ko，又得到处找
<roylez_> lainme: 小囡别淘气
<imtxc> roylez_: N9 不是挺好么,怎么换了华为这个了.
<roylez_> imtxc: 我现在离不开 evernote 和 DGT GTD
<roylez_> imtxc: N9没有替代的
<imtxc> roylez_: google市场里面的 evernote 都变成印象笔记了的..
<roylez_> imtxc: 终于弄好了弹幕了...等着蛤蟆上来改改js就可以拿上去了
<roylez_> imtxc: 这个有点闹心
<roylez_> imtxc: 印象笔记又跟webclipper不合作
<imtxc> roylez_: 你家也有弹幕了啊 不错
<roylez_> imtxc: 要求不高没问题
<imtxc> 对啊......
<imtxc> 晚上了去看看.
<roylez_> imtxc: 偷的tucao.cc的player
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 吐槽 - tucao.cc (@ tucao.cc)
<roylez_> imtxc: tucao.cc改的mukio，丫居然不放出源代码
<imtxc> 多发点人民群众喜闻乐见的视频~
<imtxc> roylez_: 那你们不如也改 mukio么,
<roylez_> imtxc: mukio有bug，Linux下架服务，发的评论看不见
<imtxc> 搜嘎
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助！UBUNTU 10.04下编译fcitx-configtool-0.4.2失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398152 折腾啦老半天才把fcitx-4.2.2编译安装上去，用的cmake .. 没有自己指定目录。 但是，在安装fcitx-configtool-0.4.2时却出错啦 Code: -- The C compiler identification is GNU -- The CXX compiler identificat …
<bye_bye> cfy: 你用ofan的vps, 快吗?
<cfy> bye_bye: 我用vpn，vps?
<cfy> bye_bye: 白天挺快，晚上也许用的人多了，慢
<bye_bye> cfy: ssh,
<bye_bye> cfy: 我这里略慢...
<bye_bye> cfy: 也就10~20k
<cfy> bye_bye: 不用ssh...我连都连不上。。也许我方法有问题。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 一直vpn....
<bye_bye> cfy: 然后你再去改route?
<bye_bye> cfy: 折腾...
<cfy> bye_bye: 改什么route ?你说国内的？
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> bye_bye: 不改了，除了下载慢点，其他浏览网页速度okay的。
<\rs> firefox 17.0.1 用不了 autoproxy 了，我手動維護 .pac 了
<bye_bye> cfy: gaoji...
<cfy> bye_bye: 下载国内资源的时候，我断掉vpn.......
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩.
<cfy> \rs: 听说有个啥cloudvpn不错 cc bye_bye 
<bye_bye> \rs: 马甲哥... 怎么会... 我一直在用...
<ibodi> 如何测试wifi 是否硬件坏了？ubuntu , windows 都没有办法无线上网
<bye_bye> cfy: vpn服务 还是软件?
<cfy> \rs: bye_bye: 下次试试看。。。。等vpn过期了。
<cfy> \rs: bye_bye: 这个我不知道
<bye_bye> cfy: ...
<bye_bye> \rs: 我这里, auto proxy可以用, 而且用的不错 也是17.0.1
<bye_bye> ibodi: 可能是你的无线路由坏了.
<ibodi> 如果说没有也不是， ubuntu 下面有时候超慢还有点 wifi 的。‘
<imtxc> bye_bye: 色大象.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你是色啥来的?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 色猩猩!
<\rs> bye_bye: 看來是不小心disable了……
<bye_bye> ofan: 色狒狒!
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩, 应该是. 
<bye_bye> \rs: 可能是你不小心碰到了什么 magic hotkey, 类似 mod4-C-s-S-3 i j k *
 * imtxc 昨天我发现了一个问题, 小强可能会导致无线网络不稳定.
<ibodi> 不会。我的其他设备 wifi 都正常啊
<ibodi> 这个死电脑从刚买到一年，基本没有用它
<ibodi> 就是因为没有办法上网
<imtxc> ........
<cfy> @_@
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这BT下载太过分了, 虽然只有200kb的下载速度,可是把我的带宽用完了... 难道是把TCP连接数占满了的缘故?
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 连接数.
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/english
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ Typing Test English - 10FastFingers.com
<cfy> 打字速度真是慢。。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 是不是我同时下载种子过多的缘故
<ibodi> 问题2，就是我有线上网，那个 192.168.1.20 ip addr 上显示，但是其他设备还是没有办法访问那个电脑，是否有木问题啊？
<ibodi> 是否问题在于，那个电脑没有办法局域网？
<cfy> ibodi: win?linux?
<cfy> ibodi: 能不能ping通
<ibodi> ubuntu
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我都是最多两个.
<ibodi> 怎么 ping ?
<ibodi> ping 谁？
<bye_bye> ibodi: 地址/掩码/网关/dns 都配置好了吗?
<cfy> @_@ 我都是转换成http链接再下。。。cc bye_bye 
<bye_bye> cfy: pt的不行. 
<bye_bye> ibodi: 你先ping网关.
<bye_bye> ibodi: 然后ping你的dns地址. 
<cfy> bye_bye: i don't have such huge space for PT
<bye_bye> cfy: 买个nas吧...
<ibodi> 哦。都登入不了那个 modem
<bye_bye> cfy: ubuntu for phone.
<cfy> bye_bye: no,i don't like that way.
<bye_bye> ibodi: 那你地址/掩码就有问题. 
<bye_bye> cfy: .... 
<cfy> bye_bye: direct url is better
<ibodi> 怎么弄？
<bye_bye> cfy: why?
<cfy> bye_bye: i can use aria2c or wget to get that
<ibodi> 如果这个问题，那么我打算重新安装，应该就自动好了？问题 win7 也是没有网络啊。所以我怀疑是否硬件怀了？
<cfy> bye_bye: there is more ways to download it than PT
<bye_bye> cfy: aria2 is a good bt client.
<bye_bye> cf
<bye_bye> cfy: lol
<cfy> bye_bye: @_@ axel
<cfy> bye_bye: opera....
<bye_bye> cfy: ....
<bye_bye> ibodi: 你modem的地址是啥?
 * cfy lunch
<ibodi> 192.168.1.100
<bye_bye> ibodi: 那你自己是192.168.1.* 都可以访问呀
<ibodi> 到哪里上个网络课程。这个我一窍不通
<ibodi> 我现在自己没有办法访问自己
<ibodi> ip addr = 192.168.1.20 ; 然后我自己只能访问 localhost, 没有办法访问自己这个 192.168.1.20
<former> /me
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我翻不了身就用你的号下载去了.
<ibodi> 这个好十三姨
<imtxc> bye_bye: 再不敢下冷门的不免费资源了.....
<former> 请问windows XP 是多用户多任务操作系统吗？谢谢。
<ibodi> 应该是吧？
<former> 网上有所是有所不是的，到底是不是。
<ibodi> 不用谢
<ibodi> 是。
<former> 恩
<ibodi> 两个人同时登入，就是多用户
<former> 还是谢谢
<ibodi> 同时看电影，聊天，就是多任务。我就这么理解
<bye_bye> imtxc: 用吧. 
<former> 两个人同时登入？怎么理解，一次好像只能登一个用户吧
<bye_bye> xp允许两个人同时登录???
<bye_bye> 另外一个人登录的时候, 当前登录就被挂起了吧....
<ibodi> 哈。我好久没有用了。应该一个没有退出。另外一个可以登入的说？
<\rs> stardiviner 的 autoproxy toggle: http://bpaste.net/show/67848/
<former> 那到底是不是多用户呢？
<bye_bye> former: 我觉得不是.
<ibodi> :)
<former> 看来也发生分歧了
<bye_bye> ee
<former> 多用户多任务的定义是什么呢？
<former> 多人同时在？
<ibodi> user switch XP 还是属于多用户OS 的
<ibodi> 不过我没有上过基本电脑知识。我瞎说的。 :D
<ibodi> 电脑老师都上哪里去了，这个时候静悄悄，没人
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 欢呼吧Nvidia终于发布了Linux版驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398156 2012 年 10 月 31 日 — 美国加利福尼亚州圣克拉拉 —NVIDIA® (英伟达™) 为最新 NVIDIA® GeForce® 驱动程序 R310 的发布而感到高兴。该驱动程序让那些在 Linux 操作系统上玩游戏的用户能够实现双倍 …
<former> 你用过，UNIX吗？它能同时登入多人吗？我没用过。
<roylez_> former: aix可以，solaris可以
<ibodi> unix 一定是多用户系统。这个有怀疑哦？
<bye_bye> roy
<roylez_> adam8157: 早啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 早啊乐乐
<bye_bye> roylez_: gaoji席早.
<bye_bye> adam8157: 啊蛋早.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 丫死一边去
<adam8157> bye_bye: 丫死一边去
 * bye_bye 目击两位机油.
<ibodi> 没有人帮助解决？
<ibodi> 我只好去买根长点的网线，还是这样容易
<former> 我查书了，UNIX是多用户，多任务。如果UNIX支持多人同时操作，而XP不能那么XP就是单用户，单任务。
<bye_bye> former: xp至少是多任务的
<bye_bye> former: 凡是能够并发执行用户态程序的, 都应该是多任务吧. 
<former> 恩
<former> 那xp就是单用户，多任务
<hrzhu> windows 也能多用戶遠程桌面登錄的吧
<former> 好，解决了。谢谢大家
<former> 他登录后另一个人不就不能用了？
<ibodi> 好像网上都是说XP 是单用户的。哈
<former> ibodi  谢谢你啊
<ibodi> 你不要以这个出题目考学生啊。都被考傻了。
<void1> 换服务器版windows就能多用户同时登陆了...
<hrzhu> 當然是不同用戶登錄 http://www.petri.co.il/multiple-remote-desktop-sessions-on-windows-xp-sp3.htm
<kk> hrzhu 啥标题, ⇪ Multiple Remote Desktop Sessions on Windows XP SP3
<ibodi> 2013 了，你们都有什么雄心庄子啊？
<ibodi> 说来我们学习研究拷贝
<ibodi> :)
<former> 吃好，睡好，玩好
<hrzhu> windows也不至於那麼若 看微軟文檔吧 Remote Desktop also allows more than one user to have active sessions on a single computer. http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/rdesktop_overview.mspx?mfr=true
<kk> hrzhu ⇪ ti: Microsoft Corporation
<CyrusYzGTt> 看AV ，，
<hrzhu> 樓上的id最後五位好像個隨機生成短網址。
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯了，是密碼，， 不說了保密
<ibodi> 电脑人员看AV去，我们这种啥不懂做IT，社会分配就怎么滴？
<ibodi> 不过除了电脑也不知道什么工作能做。真笨死了
<bye_bye> cfy: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32739  性能会怎么样?
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黄欣国正在设计开源笔记本
<imtxc> ibodi: 你是做什么的
<ibodi> 不告诉你啦。怕被笑晕过去
<imtxc> ibodi: 拍AV?
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ AV主角？
<ibodi> 去年底有个卖男士内裤公司。倒是跟拍AV差不多。没有去做
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ 我知道了，你是 切糕的
<ibodi> 是啊。真惭愧。
<cfy> bye_bye: 不知道。感觉不太行吧，arm
<ibodi> 只要你不是杀毒赌，你出千万年薪，我也会厚脸皮来做的。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1758407
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux VIM 编辑器 - Netkiller 手札－http://netkiller.github.com/ - ITeye技术网站
<bye_bye> cfy: arm有没有性能比较好的cpu?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • XXXX邀请码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396663 楼主来一个，cuibty@gmail.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuibty — 2013-01-03 12:36 
<cfy> bye_bye: 不知道呀
<wiiw> bye_bye: 手机用的cpu就是arm吧
<wiiw> 1G 双核
<bye_bye> cfy: 好吧. 
<cfy> bye_bye: 跟i5的比估计不行吧
<bye_bye> cfy: 不用跟i5比, 编译程序别太慢就行. 
<wiiw> bye_bye: 可以交叉编译
<cfy> bye_bye: 这个应该问题不是很大
<bye_bye> wiiw: 我当工作机用. 
<savr> is this legit: http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【图】龙泉别墅商住两用可做厂房板房,写字楼办公等。 - 虎门黄河汽车站租房 - 东莞58同城
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 可以考虑. 
<cfy> bye_bye: 好像不怎么找的到比较的。。。。。。。你买回来比较下。。
<bye_bye> cfy: rpi很慢吧?
<cfy> bye_bye: 是啊，跟我的i5相比
<bye_bye> cfy: arm有没有非低功耗的?
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是有arm的服务器嘛...
<cfy> bye_bye: 这就没意思了。不用选arm嘛
<wiiw> bye_bye: 买个600元的手机,跑的是android, 4G的存储, 512M的ram
<bye_bye> wiiw: 我当工作机来用....
<savr> what do you think??
<bye_bye> cfy: 这倒是...
<cfy> bye_bye: http://androidinabox.com/blog/who-has-the-best-performance-a-cross-cpus-comparasion-among-7-popular-dual-core-arm-cpu/
<cfy> bye_bye: 你看看这个，搜索i5
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Who Has the Best Performance - A Cross CPUs Comparasion among 7 Popular Dual Core ARM CPU | AndroidInabox Reviews
<cfy> bye_bye: Intel i5-2450M is nearly 300 times faster than RK3066.
<bye_bye> cfy: ................. 300 times
<cfy> The RK3066 is a high performance Cortex A9 Dual Core mobile processor similar to the Samsung
<cfy> bye_bye: 你自己看着办吧 ：）
<bye_bye> cfy: 直接无视了吧还是...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个跟安卓手机用wifi传文件的软件叫啥来着... 不用在电脑上安服务的.
<imtxc> 图标是一个纸飞机
<wiiw> imtxc: adb shell ; adb push 
<bye_bye> ofan: 帮你拉了个生意
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<cfy> bye_bye: 难道拉生意可以打折？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不用android,你又不是不知道.
<bye_bye> imtxc: samba就可以. 
<savr> is this legit: http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml ??
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【图】龙泉别墅商住两用可做厂房板房,写字楼办公等。 - 虎门黄河汽车站租房 - 东莞58同城
<bye_bye> ofan: 来生意了, 要不要!!
<cfy> bye_bye: ........
<cfy> bye_bye: 其实，我测试出来rpi和我的i5最大也就及百倍
<cfy> 几百倍
<cfy> bye_bye: 为啥要选择arm?
<imtxc> FX 很不错....
<savr> is this legit: http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml ?? anyone??
<jusss> onlylove: /etc/resolv.conf里面的注释使用#吗？
<savr> jusss: hi
<savr> jusss: do you think that house is real?
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以删掉啊，是用#
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得那文件现在由resolvconf.d维护
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉还是手动改清楚点
<ofan> bye_bye: 啥？
<bye_bye> ofan: 我同学, 要买你的vpn
 * cfy ......又要分流量了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译内核后，出现initramfs http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398165 求大神解救啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 紧急求学 — 2013-01-03 13:49 
 * imtxc 又要降速度了...
<worm> 有人知道怎么建VPN么？我们可恶的网管在局域网里面使用白名单制度，只有规定的Mac地址才能访问外网，怎么破？
<worm> 我的想法是在局域网里面建VPN，然后让其他MAC地址的用户经由可以访问的计算机上网。怎么做呢？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 看来好像真的有必要安装一个 samba服务了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不用呀... 你scp都可以!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 渣渣...
<bye_bye> imt
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我知道
<adam8157> bye_bye: 买那干啥
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我要用播放器直接看我电脑里面的视频
 * adam8157 现在ssh比vpn靠谱多了
<bye_bye> adam8157: 他那个ssh和vpn一起的.
<adam8157> bye_bye: o
<bye_bye> adam8157: 不过, ofan的那个, vpn比ssh快多了. 
<bye_bye> adam8157: 同一台服务器.
<bye_bye> imtxc: plex
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这个是最好的解决方案.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 当然了, 你也可以mount一个fuse. 叫做sshfs吧.
<worm> 谁教下我怎么在局域网里建代理/VPN/SSH服务器？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 或者, 你的电脑开个ftp服务器, 然后你的手机直接播地址了. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 反正得安装个服务.
<bye_bye> imtxc: plex多好 
<imtxc> plex是啥
<bye_bye> imtxc: yaourt plex就行了. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 或者去plex的网站下载deb包.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 自己去google去...
<imtxc> 不是个mac什么的播放器么
<bye_bye> imtxc: linux支持, 我都在用.
<savr> hi ofan 
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/26727-how-to-plex-media-server-on-ubuntu/
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ t: How to: Plex Media Server on Ubuntu - Plex Forums
<savr> and adam8157 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你是debian吧?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩
<adam8157> savr: hi :)
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那你用deb包就行了. 
<bye_bye> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> bye_bye: 早啊
<savr> adam8157: :) do you think http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml is legit?
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【图】龙泉别墅商住两用可做厂房板房,写字楼办公等。 - 虎门黄河汽车站租房 - 东莞58同城
<bye_bye> adam8157: 早... 
<bye_bye> adam8157: 笔记本到了?
<savr> it's sooo cheap but comes with no furniture 
<savr> but I'm see many cheap villas in the area
<imtxc> bye_bye: 82M 好大的播放器
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不只是播放器. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 是一个世界. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 算了, 你不懂. lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你妹
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<adam8157> savr: too cheap, maybe far far away from the downtown
<imtxc> 还不如我装samba共享呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: samba有问题的. 你不懂.
<savr> adam8157: even if it was very far away is it possible to be that cheap?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你的视频, 不一定你的手机能够解码. 性能问题.
<bye_bye> imtxc: plex server, 在你电脑端, 会自动把格式转成你手机能播放的, 实时发送视频流到你手机上
<bye_bye> imtxc: plex, 你用过就懂了. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这么高级
<imtxc> bye_bye: 意思是我手机也得装这个?
<adam8157> savr: maybe...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 一个server 一个client呀
<wiiw> 2012年5月29日 - 而日前,PPTV发布了最新的Android phone客户端及其PC客户端,以一种新的技术诠释了电子产品之间的互动,实现手机控制PC、TV显示同步的影片内容,给用户带来...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我试试,效果不好砍了你
<wiiw> linux 下面没有 pptv 
 * adam8157 afk
<jusss> test
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我擦 收费的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 免费的. 
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<imtxc> bye_bye: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plexapp.android
<worm> hi, kk
<bye_bye> imtxc: 本地server免费. 如果你需要远程(他提供的)server就收费了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 手机客户端收费
<bye_bye> imtxc: 去网上下载一个.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你个渣渣.
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://soft.shouji.com.cn/down/24131.html
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: 高清播放器 Plex v2.2.2.2 - 手机视频播放器 - Android手机软件下载
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这么简单的事情....
<oneIeaf> 今天到处满屏是Ubuntu手机系统！！！
<imtxc> 也对 破解的
<worm> Ubuntu for Android?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 他敢收费, 还那么多美国佬用, 至少不会太渣.
<jusss> oneIeaf: ?
<bye_bye> ubuntu for phone
<oneIeaf> ubuntu手机系统
<jusss> onlylove: 我把network-manager的启动禁了，每次用wpa_supplicant时不用再关nm了，感觉好轻松
<oneIeaf> 你们不知道吗？？
<oneIeaf> @all    看这里  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk2Nzk4Mzgw.html
<kk> oneIeaf ⇪ ti: Ubuntu手机系统高清宣传片—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 网络自动断开，为什么重启网络后，终端卡死，动不了，只能强制关机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398166 网络自动断开， 想点击“宽带连接”，结果找不到宽带连接的选项，但是网络编辑里明明是有“宽带连接”这一项的，搞不懂为什么，于是想用/etc/init.d/networ …
<FrankLv> 某用户下crontab启动并运行中的脚本 有命令查么？
<oneIeaf> crontab -u -l
<imtxc> ubuntu for phone 没有摇附近的人的功能 就火不了.
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<freeflying> roylez_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766
<roylez_> freeflying: 这得多无聊多生气才这么写啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 人后来真发补丁了
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 有点意思
<bye_bye> imtxc: 搞定了?
<adam8157> roylez_: freeflying 这大哥疯了吧
<imtxc> bye_bye: 可以放了, 不过居然会卡
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你的笔记本转码性能不好吧.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 好多设置选项, 你自己调整吧. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有些视频, 你的手机没有能力解码的, 他会用电脑给你转码
<bye_bye> imtxc: 网速要选最高的. 选中尽量不转码.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我看看
<jusss>  transmission-cli : Depends: transmission-common (= 2.04-0ubuntu2) but 2.05-0ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<jusss> 这是?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩恩 不错不错 就是字幕有问题...
<jusss> imtxc: 我安装transmisson-cli出现了上面的提示
<bye_bye> imtxc: 字幕我没处理过, 你找找, 肯定有解决方法的. 毕竟是个广泛使用的软件.
<bye_bye> jusss: 换个源, update一下
<imtxc> jusss: apt-get install transmission-common
<jusss> 嗯，我试试
<namoamitabuddha> 大家用什么软件看图片的？
<namoamitabuddha> 一大堆图片
<bye_bye> namoamitabuddha: 缩略图.
<jusss> bye_bye: 我的系统版本是10.10 update会不会出问题呀
<jusss> imtxc: transmission-common提示已经是最新版本了
<namoamitabuddha> 最近找到 xzgv 但是对快捷键不熟悉
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: gqview
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 那东西有 vi-like keybindings 么
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: feh 也不错
<wiiw> 看图嘛, 上下左右
<namoamitabuddha> 还有切换图片啥的
<namoamitabuddha> Zoom In/Out
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: eog 是自带的
<bye_bye> jusss: 不会. 
<wiiw> + - 
<jusss> bye_bye: 嗯
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: sxiv, mirage
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: vi-like?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: sxiv是
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 谢谢，我看看。主要是 xzgv 用起来貌似不顺手。
<ofan> hi savr 
<savr> hi ofan 
<savr> what do you think of: http://dg.58.com/zufang/12118486443144x.shtml
<kk> savr 啥标题, ⇪ 【图】龙泉别墅商住两用可做厂房板房,写字楼办公等。 - 虎门黄河汽车站租房 - 东莞58同城
<ofan> savr: you want to rent it?
<savr> ofan: if it is legit yes
<bye_bye> ofan: 在?
<savr> 6.5k is a good price
<bye_bye> ofan: 我买一个两个月的帐号. 现在给你打过钱去?
<savr> and it's a good place
<bye_bye> ofan: 一会儿私聊告诉你我要的用户名和密码. 
<ofan> by
<ofan> bye_bye: 好
<ofan> savr: it looks good
<savr> very good :)
<savr> loving the pictures
<savr> I am seeing a lot of cheap villas in dongguan but I have a hard time believing the price is really below 10k
<ofan> savr: yeah the price seems too good
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: sxiv 切换图片的时候不保持比例？
<wiiw> savr: 6500/mon , High price
<savr> wiiw: for a VILLA like that!?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 啥比例
<savr> I'm expecting 10k
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: zoom
<savr> dongguan is second tier city
<bye_bye> ofan: 给我你邮箱.
<ofan> but i dont know much about houses ,cannot afford them 
<savr> hangzhou price for something like that is at least 15k or 20k
<bye_bye> ofan: odayfans@?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 保持的话, 会很怪吧
<ofan> bye_bye: odayfans at g
<bye_bye> ofan: ok
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我很多图片都一样尺寸
<ofan> savr: 10k is a fair price for such house
<wiiw> 真有钱
<bye_bye> ofan: check, plz
<wiiw> savr: so rich
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Where do yo come from?
<savr> work for me poor people!
<savr> I'll make you rich someday
<savr> :p
<ofan> loool
<wiiw> savr: my wage = 3800 RMB
<bye_bye> eexpress: 早. 
<savr> wiiw: what are you capable of doing?
<jusss> 我从archive.ubuntu.com上面把deb包下下来后能安装了
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<ofan> savr: how far is it from the center district ?
<savr> ofan: I'm not sure... the address is very central but I don't remember seeing any villas in that area last time I was there last year
<ofan> the further the lower price, usually houses like this are in suburb
<savr> yeah that what I was hoping
<savr> I'm okay with that
<savr> for 6.5k
<worm> 这里有人会用Squid来做Proxy的么？
<worm> （我刚来这里还以为我进错频道了……）
<ofan> savr: better to communicate with the owner first, or visit in person, just in case of some catches 
<bye_bye> ofan: 到帐了?
<namoamitabuddha> worm: English is fashionable now.
<ofan> bye_bye: 还没看
<bye_bye> ofan: .....
<maplebeats> adam8157: 破蛋蛋，书呢
<bye_bye> ofan: 快去, 然后给哥开通
<adam8157> maplebeats: 独唱团 光明与磊落 恁要不
<ofan> bye_bye: 到了，不过开通得换系统，现在在win下，好麻烦
<maplebeats> adam8157: ......
<bye_bye> ofan: win你妹... 
<bye_bye> ofan: 啥时候能开通?
<adam8157> maplebeats: kindle touch 皮套恁要不
<bye_bye> ofan: 我先给你我想要的用户名和密码. 
<maplebeats> adam8157: = =
<savr> ofan: I'd have to get an assistant in dongguan for that
<bye_bye> ofan: 开通了之后, 给我发一封邮件吧. 
<savr> anyone know anyone in dongguan who wants to be my assistant for a day
<maplebeats> adam8157: 把kindle touch送我吧～～跪求
<bye_bye> 中式英语真难理解, 还是用英语或者中文吧. sa
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...那我看啥
<maplebeats> adam8157: 看书！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 显卡驱动已安装，为什么详细信息里的图形还是未知啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398172 显卡驱动已安装，为什么详细信息里的图形还是未知啊，开机能看到NVIDIA的LOGO了 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-01-03 15:40 
<sjd_zeus> ......
<sjd_zeus> 好冷呀
<wiiw> 几度
<wiiw> savr: just one day ... how much
<ofan> bye_bye: 好
<jusss> eexpress: 我的maverick的源，apt-get update了一下，出现了好几个not found
<jusss> eexpress: 安装aria2还得去官网上找10.10的deb包，下载后再安装，好纠结
<wiiw> jusss: 换个源
<wiiw> http://www.songtaste.com/
<kk> wiiw 啥标题, ⇪ SongTaste 用音乐倾听彼此
<jusss> wiiw: 源跟版本号有关系吗？我的是10.10 maverick,网上好多写的都好是natty
<imtxc> bye_bye: 比较了一下 还是 samba爽
<jusss> bye_bye: 给我个最近的种子，让我测试下aria2
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<bye_bye> jusss: 随便一艘就有了, 我给你找还非发邮件.
<eexpress> jusss: 不支持的了。升级版本吧。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不过那个plex是在电脑上解码, 手机轻松点.
<jusss> eexpress: 10.10升级会死吧。。。
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: plex很好用的. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 手机发热/掉电 什么的, 都可以杜绝了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 用samba确实发热严重.
<lainme> jusss: 不支持了。不想升级需要换到 old-releases.ubuntu.com 的源
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> lainme: 哦
<eexpress> jusss: 直接去12.04。LTS升级
<hqy66> 浏览网络，windows网络，无法挂载位置？
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 64位系统如何安装32位gcc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398173 我在64位系统安装32位gcc时遇见各种问题，解决了一部分，目前的问题是 /usr/bin/ld: this linker was not configured to use sysroots collect2: 错误： ld 返回 1 请问如何解决？或者有什么比较方便的安装教程？ 统计信息:  …
<stardiviner> emacs里，当我在某一行里时，怎么跳转到这行下面新的空白行？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 按电源键
<stardiviner> roylez_: funny, 我记得主席是玩Vim的啊
<jusss> …
<roylez_> stardiviner: 恩，但是我对emacs还是了解一些的，比如这个
<jusss> roylez_: 按电源键+10086
<stardiviner> roylez_: 主席玩vim也按电源键？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你竟然还这么懂emacs 高手
<roylez_> stardiviner: vim不用这个键
<archl> http://d0x3d.com/d0x3d/welcome.html
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ welcome
<bye_bye> lol
<archl> bye_bye
<archl> 恩。可以直接补全
<stardiviner> roylez_: 难道是直接拔电源插头？绝了
<archl> 。。。
<wiiw> vim 是 ]]
<wiiw> 或 }}
<jusss> stardiviner: 据说emacs是需要脚踏板的
<jusss> stardiviner: 你有没
<stardiviner> jusss: 没有，我只swap了caps和ctrl
 * adam8157 afk
<bye_bye> stardiviner: C-e C-m
<stardiviner> bye_bye: thanks very much
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 没有一个快捷键直接跳转的吗？
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 其实没懂你啥意思. 你是要在当前行上面插入新行然后并且跳到新行?
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 等我帮你写个函数, 你bind到一个按键就行了
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 当前行下面插入新行，并跳转
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 等我一分钟.
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 没有自带的？函数就算了，其实我也不麻烦
<bye_bye> stardiviner: http://code.bulix.org/x2rpp8-82768
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 直接诶复制到你的.emacs就行了. 
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 话说怎么逆向搜索我想要的某个带有我正则字符串的快捷键？
<nopcall> stardiviner: ace-jump 想跳哪就跳哪 
<bye_bye> nopcall: 他想添加新行... 类似 vim的 o
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 你这句话好难读懂.... 帮我断句一下...
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 像当前这种情况，我想搜索带有newline关键字的函数的快捷键
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 就是C-h k的逆向
<nopcall> 忘记向下添加空行是哪个了。。我记得C-o是向上添加空行。
<stardiviner> nopcall: C-o不是
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 很难吧. 不过C-h f 之后, 搜索一个函数, 他会显示你bind到哪里的
<bye_bye> nopcall: 显然不是. 
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 那可不可以列出所有以C-h开头的快捷键啊？
<bye_bye> stardiviner: C-h C-h 试试看
<nopcall> stardiviner: M-x help b 能看到快捷键。
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 我添加了你的函数，添加新行的方向反了，不是上面，是下面
<stardiviner> bye_bye: nopcall 嗯这样还可以，加上搜索就能找出所有C-h开头的快捷键了
<bye_bye> star
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 我胡写的.. 自己没试过... 你自己该一下吧...
<stardiviner> bye_bye: what star ?
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 点错了.
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 改用这个: (global-set-key (kbd "<S-return>") "\C-e\C-m")
<stardiviner> bye_bye: ok
<jusss> imtxc: 求种子
<imtxc> jusss: 哪有
<void1> 现在是libreoffice用的人多还是openoffice用的人多啦
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 怪不得不对，原来autopair扩展已经绑定了一个函数
<stardiviner> void1: 你喜欢哪个就用哪个，管他哪个用的人多啊？
<bye_bye> m$ office用的人多...
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯了，， 應該說是 文本文檔
<CyrusYzGTt> txt
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:  ERROR - Exception caught while loading DHT routing table from /home/lolkamea/.aria2/dht.dat
<jusss> Exception: [DHTSetup.cc:100] Could not open file
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: help
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 咋了？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我aria2c -d ./ xxx.torrent后出来这个了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: DHT是啥
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 广东药学院爱好者来报道~！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398176 欢迎欢迎。。。喜爱喜爱~！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GDPU社联 — 2013-01-03 16:26 
<hrzhu> jusss: distributed hashable transfer 無責任猜測
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 好東西，  http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/14579960 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitComet
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 请问一下，BT下载里面的DHT技术到底是什么意思？_百度知道
<CyrusYzGTt> DHT濫用
<CyrusYzGTt> BitComet 的 0.60 版植入當時還很新的 DHT 功能，使其可利用 tracker 的私有旗標，因而不受歡迎。這個功能允許使用者避開私人 tracker 常見的上下載比限制，許多私人 tracker 則以阻擋 BitComet 0.60 版來回應。[1]BitComet 作者在此事件後，將用戶端軟體改回了 0.59 版。[2]0.61 版則修正了 DHT 濫用的問題。
<txthinking> 大神 uvcvideo: Failed to resubmit video URB (-27).
<txthinking> 这个何解?
<txthinking> modprobe uvcvideo 这个后面应该加什么参数是不是可以解决?
<txthinking> os arch
<txthinking> 大神何在?
<CyrusYzGTt> txthinking§ 找 archl 
<txthinking> archl?何在?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: aria2c输出的信息看不懂呀。。。
<txthinking> CyrusYzGTt: 大神能不能详解下
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 就是說 DHT 不能 load ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> txthinking§ ,, fedora路過。  
<hrzhu> 我用的de是xfce有誰知道怎麼修改配置 雙擊文件管理器裏的文本文件時讓他用gvim打開 現在他用abiword打開
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 除了海盗湾，不知道从哪下种子了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ .. 可以默認打開，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ simplecd.me
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: SimpleCD | 让被墙变得简单 (@ simplecd.me)
<hrzhu> CyrusYzGTt: 什麼意思 怎麼改
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ 右鍵打開屬性
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ 進入  打開方式
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ 選擇默認打開 程式
<hrzhu> CyrusYzGTt: 這樣該不製本 比如.html .asc .txt要一個個改。 應該有個默認app的設置 但是我不知道在哪改
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ 然後 點擊 設爲默認值
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ 嗯，， 不清楚，， 我覺得，， 有些還是用系統默認的好，， 
<hrzhu> abiword是類似與ms office的oa軟件 我現在所有的文本文件他都給我用abiword打開
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: simplecd.me一直进不去
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 坑爹的GFW
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ oabt.org
<hrzhu> simplecd巨噁心 強制你點他廣告
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 爲麼， 我可以 。。 我用中國聯通的，， 。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> hrzhu§ ..不用點擊，，  ，，不過每次只能打開一個連接很麻煩，所以我不用
<hrzhu> 我這邊上simplecd我點擊那個ek2b鏈接 他會打開一個廣告 第二次點擊才打開下載鏈接 還要等十五秒 
<ring> 怎么突然变繁体了
<hrzhu> *ed2k*
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: simplcd要电驴
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 也有 bt的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 甚至還有 magnet 或者網盤的
<jusss> http://www.yify-torrent.com
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 當然還要看 資源發佈者
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那啥網站？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 种子网站，海盗湾类的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 有 AV下載麼？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jusss> http://www.yify-torrents.com
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ Home - YIFY Torrents
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ txthinking 有 arch問題問你
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  。。我不用 arch linux
 * jusss 有谁用aria2呀，请教下
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 那你 爲麼 有 archl=archlinux..
 * CyrusYzGTt wget
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: wget下种子电影?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 不是，，  
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你用啥下种子电影
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ mldonkey,
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey不是ed2k吗？ torrent也能?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个软件还不错..
<bye_bye> imtxc: which one?
<imtxc> bye_bye: plex
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，。 現在 也支持 bt情況下的  magnet了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 必须好用呀................................................................................................................................................imtxc: 必须好用呀................................................................................................................................................imtxc: 必须好用
<bye_bye> 呀................................................................................................................................................imtxc: 必须好用呀................................................................................................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 還可以當下載機用
<imtxc> 我了个去
<imtxc> kick bye_bye 
<jusss> . /op imtxc
<jusss> eexpress: aria2c下载一直不能使呀。。。
<iPhone> Ξ
<eexpress> iPhone: .
<eexpress> oops
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ .. iPhone是你的分神，還是分身
<eexpress> ?
<eexpress> t jump
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 不是EE ？？ 
<eexpress> nnnd 忘记操作了
<nopcall> jusss: aria2我一直用web前端来下载的。没什么问题啊。
<eexpress> Guest71438: ?
<jusss> nopcall: eexpress , http://code.bulix.org/kwcmol-82769
<nopcall> jusss: 是不是下载的地址问题啊。
<jusss> nopcall: 不知道
<nopcall> jusss: 原地址是什么 我试试
<jusss> nopcall: 是个torrent文件
<iFvwm> Ξ
<jusss> nopcall: 吃饭去，先离开会
<nopcall> jusss: 你试试用https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2 这个 
<jusss> iFvwm: 你。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 翻身了, 不被警告了终于...
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 用的哪个资源?
<imtxc> bye_bye: HNTC JSTV SZTV
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恭喜
<imtxc>  好几个晚会
<iFvwm> Yes, Sir. voice=
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥挑资源很毒吧~
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • linpus下，usb boot Ubuntu 11.10无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398180 我有一台Acer Aspire 4750G, 预装Linpus Lite 命令行版。想重装成Ubuntu, 做了个ubuntu11.10的U盘。但是在这台linpus的机子上，无论选"Try unbuntu without installation" 还是 “install ubuntu”, 都会失败，不停的刷 …
<imtxc> bye_bye: 以前不知道, 没下免费的.
<bye_bye> iFvwm: .... 
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<eexpress> ?
<eexpress> rss
<iFvwm> voice=1
<imtxc> 神在玩什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 感覺神在 自我分裂。。 繁殖
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iFvwm> Yes, Sir. welcome=2
<stardiviner> Mplayer里如何让字幕快进？我感觉我的下载的字幕比视频慢
<eexpress> ?
<iFvwm> Ξ
<stardiviner> 又什么办法调整字幕的速度或者其他方面？让字幕和视频同步
<iFvwm> Yes, Sir. welcome=2
<eexpress> bk hdmi
<iFvwm> ?
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iFvwm> Yes, Sir. welcome=2
<eexpress> ?
<eexpress> bk hdmi
<eexpress> deb gvim
<iFvwm> gvim 的已安装或候选版本 ► gvim ► 不是一个真实的软件包 ► 
<former> /me
<adam8157> eexpress: 你分裂了?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于空闲内存，请教个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398186 我在命令行下用vmstat查看内存状况，发现2GB的内存中仅有600M是空闲的。但是我用system monitor查看，却发现只用了300M而已。我没有设置swap分区，请问到底我现在还有多少M的内存可以用？ 统计信息:  …
<Pip> 如果要找ubuntu的中文文档，到哪里看？
<leyle> 憋的好慌，
<ring> 有没有用coffee的大哥
<ring> 怎么声明一个变量
<ring> obj = null 明白了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下的图像处理gimp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398188 我觉得gimp比photoshop要灵活很多，而且很小巧，喜欢linux，喜欢linux下的gimp～不过不知道怎么学，网上的资料都找不到好的，请问大家有什么学习的好网站吗，或者书也可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-0 …
<imtxc> bye_bye: ^^
<sou_> 各位想请问为什么我的gentoo 安装时的内核是3.5 而不是3.7呢?
<nopcall> sou_: 3.7的内核要开~arch才可能
<sou_> nopcall: 嗯 ?怎么做 我是gentoo 新手 教教我啊
<nopcall> sou_: 在/etc/portage/make.conf里添加 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 如果你是装的32位的就是~x86 
<sou_> nopcall: 噢 ,谢谢哈 我去试试
<odirus> 请问各位有没有使用Gnome-3.4的吗？怎么我鼠标右键什么都没有？
<nopcall> sou_: ~还有个更好的方法 。
<sou_> nopcall: 请说~
<nopcall> sou_: emerge -avt '=gentoo-source-3.7.1' --autounmask-write
<sou_> nopcall: 强制更新?
<nopcall> sou_: 然后还要使用dispatch-conf
<nopcall> sou_: 嗯啊
<sou_> nopcall: 那dispatch-conf 不需要参数吗?
<nopcall> sou_: 不需要 
<sou_> nopcall: 噢,先谢谢.我去体验一下哈 ~~
<nopcall> sou_: dispatch-conf会把accept_keywords写入/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords里。
<sou_> nopcall: 这样啊,其实那个脚本就是干了刚才你说的那个活~
<nopcall> sou_: 嗯 不过他只对单个包有效，而我之前说的是全局有效。
<sou_> nopcall: 受教了 
<jusss> iFvwm: 你。。。
<jusss> nopcall: 是个torrent文件
<jusss> 。
<jusss> eexpress: ？
<nopcall> jusss: .....延迟了？
<jusss> nopcall: aria2c还是这样http://code.bulix.org/kwcmol-82769
<nopcall> jusss: 你试下下其它资源试试 
<jusss> nopcall: 嗯
<jusss> nopcall: 还是那样
<nopcall> jusss: 。。那我这不知道了。我没出过什么问题用aria2的时候。
<jusss> nopcall: 贴下你用aria2c时的信息
<jusss> 不行我还是装transmissoncli算了
<nopcall> jusss: 我不在本机用aria2的。我有台小电脑 用来做下载器的。。都是webui-aria2来控制的。
<jusss> nopcall: 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: have you bought the nexus {4,7,10} ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: not yet
<jyfl987> adam8157: it seems that we could buy nexus 10 at beijing at the price 3300
<adam8157> jyfl987: not interested in tablet...
<jyfl987> adam8157: dude
<jusss> adam8157: 你用torrent下载电影时用啥下载工具
<adam8157> jusss: transmission-daemon
<nopcall> oh~~楼上几位是外国人么。。
<onlylove> 楼上几位在冒充外国人
<onlylove> 也许是在练口语
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 做过802.1x客户端的大神进来一下，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398193 我想做一个x802.1的客户端，已经实现了802.1x认证和保持链接的功能，但怎样获取ip地址呢？ 目前可以连上服务器后，但必须手动点一次右上角的有线连接才能获取ip，勉强能用。 网上其 …
<jusss> 下载真。。。为啥没快播呀
<onlylove> 快播快播，你整天念叨快播……
<iFvwm> Ξ
<nopcall> 我记得有个wine的快播好像，，
<stardiviner> Emacs 怎么跳到下一个/上一个搜索匹配的位置？
<nopcall> stardiviner: C-s 下一个  C-r 上一个
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助啊！！大家帮我看看~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398196 我先分了一个28g的空闲分区出来，然后用u盘安装的，结果得意忘形额， 安装时选择了与其他系统共存， 后来才意识到，这样是不是把ubuntu安装到了windows的c盘啊？是的话我该怎么删掉ubuntu呢？  …
<stardiviner> nopcall: thanks
<bye_bye> bluezd: 早. 
<bluezd> bye_bye: 早
<abine> 重新新安装系统后忘记推特的帐号密码了
<abine> 太久没有登录了
<abine> 连电子邮件帐号都不知道是用什么注册的了
<hqy66> mplayer有章节功能吗？totem有这个功能，棒极了。
<stardiviner> hqy66: 什么章节功能？
<hqy66> 你用了totem就知道了
<abine> totem用不了了
<abine> 不能硬件解码
<abine> 还是mplayer好
<hqy66> 但是这个是预装的啊
<abine> 硬件加速解码必备播放器
<abine> 加上一个smplayer做前端
<hqy66> 以前fedora12的时候，播放h264视频还崩溃……
<abine> 我现在都是用的smplayer
<abine> 秒杀一切高清视频
<aubuntu> 人气还可以
<hqy66> ffplay也是款播放器，但是命令行……
<abine> 谁帮我一个忙
<abine> 我要找我的推特帐号回来
<aubuntu> how?
<abine> 我不记得用什么邮箱做登录的了
<abine> 以前是在Ubuntu上的系统有登录的
<abine> 就是绑定在系统上
<abine> 后来那个系统用不了
<abine> 我新换了系统
<abine> 结果给忘记那个帐号了
<abine> 因为登录的时候是不用输入帐号密码的
<aubuntu> afaik, 没辙
<abine> https://twitter.com/tualatrix/followers
<abine> 我有关注这个
<aubuntu> 呵呵呵呵呵，twitter是神马，呵呵呵
<abine> 就是一只小鸟
<abine> 叽叽喳喳的小鸟
<abine> 这下好了
<abine> 有Ubuntu手机可以用了
<abine> 可以不用鸟那些垃圾安卓手机了
<onlylove> 你在国内能买到机器不
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu手机
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu手机...别告诉我是个Android的Chroot...
<shellex> 我蛮喜欢Ubuntu phone
<shellex> 新的生态系统
<adam8157> shellex: 我喜欢他强调原生, 希望能成N900那样的神机
<shellex> adam8157: 嗯。不过我更喜欢他给WebApp开Native接口
<adam8157> shellex: 求mark赠送三儿子装ubuntu phone...
<shellex> adam8157: 跟我说没用。。
<abine> 肯定是原生的Ubuntu系统
<abine> 那些基于安卓系统开发的都是垃圾系统
 * adam8157 讨厌android的jvm, 讨厌tizen只用html5
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 这个Ubuntu是没有虚拟机的
<onlylove> 是不是等旗鱼等不及了
<abine> 开发Ubuntu的应用远比开发其他系统的应用简单了
<abine> 至少构建一个开发环境比其他开发系统容易了
<abine> 开发苹果你需要有苹果的系统（至少要有黑苹果系统）
<abine> 开发安卓你需要有安卓的开发套件以及虚拟机
<onlylove> 是啊是啊，当时我同学在惠普机器上弄了个黑苹果，然后据说电源控制不好，风扇狂转
<abine> 安卓的虚拟机运行速度极其缓慢
<black_angel> mysql 的 GA 到底是个啥意思呀？
<onlylove> 不过安卓可以不用虚拟机，直接在真机上测试
<bye_bye> ga是炼金术师的意思. 
<adam8157> bye_bye: ...
<abine> 这个Ubuntu搭建开发环境是几条命令就搞定了
<abine> 关键是也支持X86
<abine> 也支持ARM
<bye_bye> adam8157: 早, 啊蛋.
<abine> 蛋蛋在哪里工作了？？
<abine> 现在？
<black_angel> bye_bye: ...
<adam8157> bye_bye: ... 
<adam8157> bye_bye: abine 你俩找踢
 * adam8157 准确的说, 我现在是无业状态
<bye_bye> adan8157: 我啥都没说呀...
<onlylove> 不在猫猫了？
 * black_angel too.
<shellex> abine: 平心而论，android的vm不慢
<abine> shellex: 慢慢的
 * bye_bye 我也无业呀, 同时天涯沦落人, 何必踢我嘞...
<shellex> abine: 哪里慢了
<abine> 安装开发套件痛苦的要死
<abine> 启动慢
<adam8157> bye_bye: j人
<adam8157> onlylove: 不在
<bye_bye> adam8157: 不懂...
<bye_bye> adam
<bye_bye> adam8157: 太过gaoji的语法..
<shellex> abine: 你启动App有多慢？
<adam8157> bye_bye: 现在不在红帽
<bye_bye> adam8157: ä½ ? 
<bye_bye> adam8157: 我看你twitter了. 
<abine> 启动半天都没有进去那个模拟器
 * adam8157 LG真是不靠谱, 想买nexus 4啊
<bye_bye> adam8157: 以后都没机会嘲笑你打台球了.
<adam8157> bye_bye: en
<abine> 别买4太子了
<adam8157> bye_bye: ...
<shellex> abine: 说了半天你是说模拟器啊。那个不关Android VM的事
<abine> 买Ubuntu手机
<abine> 超级手机
<adam8157> 那还是得买个三儿子
<bye_bye> abine: 出来了? 只看到视频了呀...
<abine> shellex: 我说的是搭建开发环境
<abine> 安卓的版本分裂严重
<abine> 烂
<abine> 连谷歌自己都控制不了
<shellex> abine: 我以为你说AndroidVM
 * adam8157 google当时要是不用java, 顺便限制软件商店啥的就好了
<bye_bye> abine: 也就是换个wm而已.
<shellex> 模拟器确实慢。qemu能不慢么
<bye_bye> adam8157: 不用java, 就没这么火了.
<abine> Ubuntu开发跑原生的
<adam8157> bye_bye: 也是, 满大街最好找的就是java
<abine> 代码
<shellex> adam8157: 当时除了java没得选
<abine> 不用java了
<onlylove> 其实还是看好megoo的
<abine> 没有米够了
<shellex> onlylove: megoo已死
<bye_bye> adam8157: 吸引不到开发人员, 就没有那么多应用, 也就没有那么多用户, 恶性循环了...
<abine> 只有奇遇
<abine> 旗鱼
<bye_bye> megoo是啥? 和meego啥关系?
<onlylove> 旗鱼不是说今年年底出手机么
<abine> 嗯
<abine> Ubuntu肯定可以有开发者的
<onlylove> 没见旗鱼的机器啊
<abine> 说不定会超过微软的WP系统
<shellex> 我下一台主力估计还是Nexus系列
<abine> 决定不买谷歌手机了
<abine> 安卓手机都不买
<bye_bye> abine: 微软都不敢说肯定有大量的开发, 要组织各种活动来招揽wp开发. 
<abine> 就买Ubuntu系统的手机
<onlylove> 还是买功能机，待机长
<abine> 微软就是用砸钱的方式来吸引开发者
<abine> 诺基亚被微软坑惨了
<abine> 要吐血身亡了
 * adam8157 我等他火起来再买, 现在用是自讨苦吃...
<onlylove> 说起来摩托原来就有linux的手机
 * adam8157 如果能火起来的话
<abine> 肯定火
<adam8157> abine: 市场这个东西, 没法一厢情愿
<abine> 诺基亚那种坑爹的货火不起了l
<bye_bye> abine: ubuntu for pc都没多火.
<abine> 你不知道而已
<bye_bye> abine: 何况 ubuntu for phone
<abine> Ubuntu现在很火了
<onlylove> 如果讨论国内的话ubuntu真的不算火
<bye_bye> abine: 用数据说, 占有率. 你看android在手机市场的占有率, 再看看ubuntu在pc市场的占有率
<abine> 不要看占有率
<bye_bye> lol~ 不看占有率~
<onlylove> 不看占有率看什么
<abine> 占有率并不代表什么
<bye_bye> onlylove: 看名字, ubuntu明显霸气~
<abine> 诺基亚以前的占有率是苹果的多少倍
<bye_bye> abine: 所以以前很火呀~
<onlylove> bye_bye: debian是不是更87
<bye_bye> abine: 现在占有率下去了, 所以不火了~
<abine> 火鸟
<abine> 是没有竞争对手
<abine> 是客户没有其他的选择
<bye_bye> abine: 有没有竞争对手, 跟火不火, 不矛盾. 
<abine> 其他手机都是一样的烂
<abine> 只好选择诺基亚了
<onlylove> 塞班手机的时候，那时候是塞班，wince还有linux
<abine> 直到苹果重新定义智能手机之后
<abine> 那些都是不同的烂法
<abine> 要不是有苹果手机
<bye_bye> abine: 来, 你说个很火很火, 但是没有市场占有率的东西? 
<abine> 现在诺基亚还是换壳忽悠
<abine> 三猩还是滑盖手机
<onlylove> 比方说诺记的920
<abine> 诺基亚快要倒闭了
<onlylove> 依你这么说，sharp还折叠机呢
<abine> 坐等诺基亚被收购
<abine> 看看摩托罗拉
<abine> 的下场
<bye_bye> 没人提到 palm/blackberry.
<onlylove> 摩托只是卖掉了手机部门，芯片还好好的
<abine> 诺基亚就是第二个摩托罗拉
<abine> 好什么
<abine> 诺基亚连总部都给卖掉了
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 这两个我都有...一个死了，另一个正在孵化...
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 你那个是hp了... 不是palm的标志了吧?
<abine> 就算不卖掉也顶不住了
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: palm tero 650
<MeaCulpa> Nokia比moto差远了，Nokia只是握有巨大产能而已
<abine> 因为一直在不停的亏损
<abine> 诺基亚现在亏损很厉害
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: Veer有Palm logo :)
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 这么gaoji...
<abine> 就是流血不止
<MeaCulpa> abine: 亏损厉害是因为他有产能
<MeaCulpa> abine: 小米之类还没这产能呢
<abine> 人家赚钱啊
<abine> 你要产能
<abine> 没钱转，机器要生锈了
<abine> 工厂里面的机器是要保持天天运行的
<abine> 不然就要生锈报废了
<MeaCulpa> Nokia这种的确是不行，过分注重终端本身
<abine> 诺基亚的手机质量是没有问题
<onlylove> 其实很想知道如果nokia也用安卓会咋样
<abine> 是他们的经营战略出问题了
<MeaCulpa> 是被微软的内鬼黑了，哈哈
<onlylove> 不是经营的问题，是微软的问题
<abine> 他们还停留在那个传统手机的时代
<MeaCulpa> 错投猪胎
<piggybox> 索爱用了android不也一样边缘化了
<abine> 用安卓就是要被谷歌控制的
<black_angel> look at this amazing news: http://www.36kr.com/p/200488.html
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 发布移动版系统，第一款设备需到 2014 年上市（附视频介绍） | 36氪
<sw__>  /topic
<abine> 因为规则是谷歌定制的
<onlylove> 索爱的机器不错啊，至少比htc强太多
<abine> 诺基亚不想受谷歌的摆布
<abine> 现在没有索爱了
<abine> 只有索尼了
<black_angel> And now, I'm watching the introducing video on youku: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk2NzIyNjI0.html
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: Ubuntu_for_phones_-_Industry_proposition—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<onlylove> 实际上lt18i还是不错的
<abine> 做安卓的手机还要向微软交专利费的
<abine> 谷歌罩不住
<abine> 每台安卓手机都要交4美元给微软
<onlylove> 无非是死得早和死的晚的问题，现在诺记用了微软，死的早了点而已
<abine> 还要交一部分给诺基亚
<abine> 安卓阵营的压力是巨大的
<onlylove> 苹果机器也得给诺记交专利
<abine> 多重压力
<abine> 苹果挥舞大棒暴打安卓阵营中的先锋
<abine> HTC被打怕了
<onlylove> HTC本来就是暴发户
<abine> 三猩处罚10亿美元
<abine> 苹果就是杀鸡给猴看
<onlylove> 窃以为不能和欧盟比
<onlylove> 苹果自己都快完蛋了还杀鸡给猴看呢
<onlylove> 连圆角矩形都申请专利
<abine> 快完蛋了也要垂死挣扎
<onlylove> 启动声音也申请专利
<onlylove> 乔不死都死了，挣扎啥
<abine> 竞争太激烈了
<abine> 三猩和苹果的官司花了上亿的律师费
<abine> 都养肥律师了
<onlylove> 结果律师赚了大头
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 太傻了
<onlylove> 实际上是三星和苹果互相告
<abine> 是啊
<abine> 就是互相扯皮
<onlylove> 你告我侵犯这个我告你侵犯那个
<abine> 还击
<onlylove> 我考虑弄个律师执照去
<abine> 事实上是三猩剽窃了苹果的外形设计
<onlylove> 炒股风险太大，还是律师这行当赚钱
<stardiviner> 容易被仇杀
<abine> 不会
<abine> 杀律师有啥用
<onlylove> 看你接什么案子
<onlylove> 解气
<abine> 专利纠纷的案子
<abine> 最好了
<abine> 有油水捞
<abine> 动辄上亿的
<abine> 案子
<stardiviner> 只要是任何涉及资金或者其他东西大的，就一定费用高啦
<abine> 律师就是公然抢钱
<onlylove> 律师公然抢钱……你让某些相关部门怎么过
<abine> 按小时计费
<onlylove> 城管来了，先撤
<stardiviner> 小姐来了，快上
<abine> 每小时上万刀
<stardiviner> 那是名律师，小角色混饭吃都不容易
<abine> 嗯
<stardiviner> 谁没事愿意闹官司啊，费钱不讨好
<abine> 小律师混到那个级别也要很久才行
<onlylove> 律师放古代就是名家，以诡辩著称
<onlylove> 比方说公孙龙先生
<stardiviner> 所以律师接的要么是一般的法律咨询之类的，要么是真的大案子
<abine> 就是讼棍、
<abine> 法律顾问啊
<stardiviner> 公孙玲珑，名家。---出自 秦时明月
<abine> 担当一些企业的法律顾问
<abine> 有捞头
<stardiviner> abine: 那要你能被聘用啊，你没实力的，谁看上你啊
<abine> 审查合同里面有没有法律漏洞
<onlylove> 秦时明月也是按历史来的，不能乱改，公孙龙确实就是名家
<stardiviner> onlylove: 她叫公孙玲珑。不是公孙龙
<abine> 不是公酸虫子就行了
<onlylove> stardiviner: 不看国漫，比岛国差太远
<abine> 岛国有啥好看的
<stardiviner> 明显墨家的巨子不可能是燕国太子丹啦
<abine> 都走了？？
<abine> 吃饱回来了
<cfy> abine: ...
<abine> 你有推特帐号么
<abine> 帮我个忙
<abine> 我要找回我的帐号
<abine> 我忘记我的用户名了
<abine> 我记得我关注了一个人的推特帐号
<abine> 并且有给他发了回复
<cfy> abine: you ....
<cfy> abine: 说。
<abine> 你帮我查看有那个人有哪些关注者
<abine> 我在他的关注者列表中
<cfy> abine: 谁啊
<cfy> abine: ....
<abine> https://twitter.com/tualatrix/followers
<abine> 就是这个
<cfy> abine: 我去。。。
<cfy> abine: 9185个follower
<abine> 嗯
<cfy> abine: 去翻你email吧。。。。
<abine> 我忘记帐号了
<abine> 你找个他的GTK
<cfy> abine: 9185ge ...
<cfy> abine: 翻个蛋啊。。。。
<abine> 有关GTK的推文
<cfy> abine: http://imtx.me/
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ I'm TualatriX
<abine> 他抱怨GTK的推文
<abine> 我上面有回复过他
<abine> 这样就找到了
<abine> 我是没有帐号登录不了
<cfy> abine: 没。。。
<abine> 不然我早就可以自己找回来了
<ofan> gtk=渣渣
<cfy> abine: 你联系他看看吧
<abine> 哈
<cfy> ofan: 风扇兄
<abine> 我联系不了
<abine> 我没有他的联系方式
<ofan> cfy: 叫哥做甚
<cfy> abine: 我刚给你他的blog地址了
<abine> 他是Ubuntu tweak的作者
<abine> 哦
<abine> 他很忙啊
<abine> 不知道有没有空回复我的邮件
<cfy> abine: .....
<abine> 要抓狂了
<cfy> abine: 试试吧
<cfy> abine: 谁不忙呢
<abine> 我搜索他的推文
<abine> 正在查找当中
<abine> 希望可以找到
<abine> ofan: 在干嘛？
<ofan> abine: 看视频
<abine> 不午睡？
<cfy> abine: 你也是在国外？
<abine> 木哟
<abine> 木有在国外
<abine> 在国内
<abine> 推特的搜索速度太慢了
<abine> 加载了半天还没出来
<abine> 再找不回来就不要这推特帐号了
<cfy> abine: 什么时候的tweet?
<cfy> abine: 那个gtalk
<abine> 就是今年的时候吧
<abine> 具体时间不清楚了
<abine> 硬盘坏掉后
<cfy> abine: 搜不到
<abine> 丢了很多东西
<cfy> abine: 还有别的关键字么？
<abine> 我忘了
<cfy> abine: 随便什么字
<cfy> abine: 搜不到gtalk..
<abine> 是GTK
<abine> 不是GTALK
<cfy> abine: 也没GTK
<abine> 有的，他发了一条抱怨GTK的
<cfy> No Tweet results for GTK from:TualatriX.
<abine> ？？
<abine> 我自己找
<abine> 谢谢啦
<cfy> abine: 没事
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 要是找不到的话
<abine> 另外注册一个就可以了
<cfy> abine: 你再给我个别的关键词看看
<abine> abine123
<abine> 好像是这个帐号
<cfy> sabine weber @abine123
<abine> ///？？
<abine> 我去看我的电子邮箱好了
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 可能在谷歌邮箱里面
<abine> 可以登录谷歌邮箱了
<cfy> abine: 早和你说了。。。翻邮箱啊
<abine> 我刚刚想起我用的谷歌邮箱啊
<cfy> @_@
<abine> 我找到我的帐号了
<abine> aliazbine
<cfy> @_@
<abine> 完成推特帐号的密码重置
<abine> http://www.36kr.com/p/200454.html?ref=related
<kk> abine 啥标题, ⇪ 2012，辞去工作的一年 | 36氪
<abine> 7:00am：起床，做早饭，准备上班，查邮件，喝咖啡
<abine> 8:45am：到公司上班
<abine> 5:30pm：下班
<abine> 5:45：锻炼身体
<abine> 6:30：吃晚饭
<abine> 7:30：写博客或者回邮件或者写程序
<abine> 11:30pm：读书，睡觉
<kk> abine:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<abine> 5:00am：起床
<abine> 5:15am：锻炼身体
<abine> 6:00am：做早餐，准备上班，喝咖啡
<abine> 7:00am：写博客或写程序，不回邮件
<abine> 8:45am：到公司上班
<abine> 5:30pm：下班
<abine> 6:00pm：吃晚饭
<abine> 7:00pm：回邮件，回电话
<abine> 8:30：闲下来了
<abine> 9:30pm：读书，睡觉（提前睡觉，保障睡眠时长）
<alvin_quiet_mode> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/15w1qi/fix_90_of_lags_in_android_needs_root/
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode ⇪ ti: Fix '90%' of lags in android (Needs Root) : Android
<kk>  06:03
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, android用很多随机数吗？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: read the reply's
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 好多...
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 前面10個就夠了
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, ...卖软件好容易
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: ln -sf /dev/urandom /dev/random
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 这个就是下一个能和angry bird媲美的app的全部源代码~
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哪个app?
<cleamoon> piggybox, alvin_quiet_mode说的那个
<saimazoon> 大家好
<saimazoon> 有没有人
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 你们那里配眼镜贵吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-04
<former> /me
<former> /me
<imtxc> alvin_quiet_mode: 这是个啥高级软件啊
<david_wu> 擦，连上 8 天班开始了。
<saimazoon> dantesun, 你现在段假吗
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 「有图有真相」莫非WPS可以自动升级？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398217 前段时间我在用WPS A7，出现了FICTX调不出来的问题。于是就在论坛上发帖，虽然大家都帮忙了，但是最后还是没有解决问题。反正最近我也在Windows上，所以我就想，拖 …
<italks> hello everyone
<slucx> italks: hello
<maplebeats> おはようございます
<italks> 破网速只能上个IRC QQ了
<kingbo> 早
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 居然还上QQ
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<italks> 好像玩linux的人，很多都讨厌QQ呀
<cfy> italks: 才不是
<leaveboy> cfy: ++
<cfy> leaveboy: 艹
<italks_> 刚才加了一下ubuntutalk
<maplebeats> italks_: 因为没有qq for linux
<leaveboy> cfy: 你太直接了
<cfy> leaveboy: 咦。。。你的竟然是分开的。。。
<cfy> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA3NzY4MjY0.html
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 据说80%的男生都听过这段音乐，有木有？—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ljx> \topic
<ljx> clear
<ljx> hi there
<cfy> @_@
<ljx> i use the gdisk to my sda and then i can not load my windows,how to fix it ?
<cfy> ljx: what have you done?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<worm> 说好的中文频道呢……
<iFvwm> Ξ
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> cfy: nnnnd 才唱歌死机了
<ljx> meiyou zhongwen shurufa
<cfy> iGoogle: ....好高级
<iGoogle> 是哦。nnnnd
<ljx> wo yong de shi livecd
<alvin_quiet_mode> ljx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan **`2U/*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode 啥标题, ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<worm> ljx赶紧给我装个ibus回来！
<cfy> ljx: so you can read chinese?
<cfy> worm: @_@
<ljx> yes
<cfy> ljx: what is 'my windows'?
<cfy> ljx: windows operating system?
<cfy> ljx: you can't boot your windows?
<ljx> windows 7
<ljx> 好了
<ljx> 可以输中文了 
<cfy> ljx: congratulations!
<italks_> livecd也能切换输入法吧
<ljx> 就是我用gdisk把我原来 的ubuntu盘格了，然后重装了，就进不去windows了，一个是gpt一个是mbr，哪有这方面的教程，谢谢了
<cfy> ljx: 你哪里人？
<ljx> 。。。。。。
<ljx> 合肥
<cfy> 哦。算了，合肥好像没有lug
<ljx> 有啊，我们学校 就有
<iGoogle> -bk lug
<iFvwm> LUG　　LUG(Linux User Group)Linux用户组的英文缩写。
<cfy> gaoji...
<cfy> -bk ee
<iFvwm> 解释有机化学术语　　意为对映体超量，即在手性合成中，生成目标产物（某一种特定的立体异构体）的百分含量减去副产物（另一种异构体）的百分含量。
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> nnnd
<cfy> bye_bye: 有神bot可以玩了
<cfy> -bk 帅帅
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<bye_bye> -bk cfy
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求高人，grub2引导3系统怎么整 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398218 我的电脑现在装了ubuntu12.10，win7，win8，3个操作系统。 grub2引导界面有3个项：ubuntu，ubuntu高级选项，win8。 问题来了 如果我要进win7，过程是这样的，开机，选win8，再选win7，（此时重启），再选win8 …
<bye_bye> -bk
<cfy> -bk bye
<iFvwm>  百度百科是百度公司推出的一部内容开放、自由的网络百科全书，其测试版于2006年4月20日上线，正式版在2008年4月21日发布。百度百科旨在创造一个涵盖各领域知识的中文信息收集平
<iFvwm> 网球术语　　指的是在一场比赛中，大会给予种子球员首轮轮空的优待，会发生这样状况也许是因为参赛球员不够，例如只有28名球员但是有32签，如此将会在第一轮有4个bye。操作系ç
<cfy> -bk bye|cat /etc/password
<bye_bye> -bk help
<bye_bye> cfy: 怎么玩呀?!
<bye_bye> ifv
<bye_bye> iFvwm: help
<cfy> bye_bye: 好像被关了？
<cfy> -bk bye|cat /etc/password
<bye_bye> cfy: ... 
<iFvwm>  约翰·列侬1980年接受‘花花公子’杂志David Sheff的采访时说：“1965年推出《Help!》时，叫救命的人应当是我才对。人们大多认为这是一支快节奏的摇滚歌曲，当时我自己却不这么认为
<ljx> 没有人理我了？
<bye_bye> -bk cfy|rm -rf /
<cfy> bye_bye: 没用
<iGoogle> 丫。真删除了
<cfy> bye_bye: 这bot是获取网页的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ....
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦.
<bye_bye> cfy: 来个example, 我看看语法. 
<iGoogle> 发现我的好多脚本，废了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 就说perl升级高死人
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 真删了??????
<cfy> iGoogle: 就说perl升级搞死人
<cfy> bye_bye: 也许？
<cfy> iGoogle: 求源代码
<iGoogle> 谁说是Pl。是网站边了内容
<bye_bye> -bk time
<iFvwm> 美国著名出版刊物刊物简介　　《&nbsp;&nbsp;各具有特殊意义的《时代》封面时代》（又译《时代周刊》、《时代杂志》；英语：TIME）美国出版的时事周刊，被誉为当代最具代表性与å½
<iGoogle> 几年前的哪gir.pl嘛
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: gir.pl (@ gir.pl)
<cfy> bye_bye: 应该不会，通过http获取，应该不会吧，除开。。。ee不用模块 用``
<cfy> iGoogle: 代码哪里有？
<bye_bye> cfy: 为啥我看是乱码?
<cfy> bye_bye: 我也乱码
<iGoogle> 论坛一直有。
<bye_bye> -bk cfy|time
<cfy> bye_bye: 而且，rm -rf /是删除不掉的哦
<bye_bye> cfy: lol. 没试过~
<iGoogle> 我准备搞进rpi里面。挂机
<italks_> ifvwm是什么
<italks_> 怎么直接出来的缩写的解释呀
<cfy> my $reply = $ua->get("http://baike.baidu.com/list-php/dispose/searchword.php?word=".$in."&pic=0");
<iGoogle> -kb 搜狗云输入法
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥都没有呀....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: å¼±bot...
<cfy> -r ee
<iFvwm> ǝǝ
<iGoogle> baike.pl  cfy|time 这搞死了
<cfy> -y iGoogle 
<bye_bye> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> 傻逼才用管道。nnnnd
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 莫名的喜感~
<bye_bye> lol
<cfy> -bk google
<iFvwm>  Google（Google Inc.，NASDAQ：GOOG）是一家美国上市公司（公有股份公司），于1998å¹´9月7日以私有股份公司的形式创立，以设计并管理一个互联网搜索引擎。Google公司的总部称作“Googleplexâ
<bye_bye> cfy: 我这里看到的baike, 都是乱码诶
<bye_bye> cfy: 你呢?
<cfy> bye_bye: 同乱
<bye_bye> -bk cfy|baike|igoogle
<cfy> bye_bye: stop.....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你看到的不是乱码?
<cfy> bye_bye: 别晚了。。。
<iGoogle> 乱码的，自己去死
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你这是毛毛编码呀?
<bye_bye> cfy: 就百科和r, 两个功能?
<iGoogle> 好多功能。正常恢复。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 真心是乱码...
<iGoogle> 10几个
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 这么多... gaoji.
<iGoogle> 我的正常
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我换个client试试看.
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自  的 madper 加入聊天室。《~madper》
<iFvwm> cfy: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iGoogle> 国内网站，天天变。跟不上时代啊
<madper> -r time
<iFvwm> ǝɯᴉʇ
<madper> -bk 时间
<iFvwm>  时间是人类用以描述物质运动过程或事件发生过程的一个参数，确定时间，是靠不受外界影响的物质周期变化的规律。例如月球绕地球周期，地球绕太阳周期，地球自转周期，原子éœ
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8
<bye_bye> iGoogle: emacs 和 weechat都是乱码................
<iFvwm> 8.8.8.8 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► searched the APNIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registr
<iGoogle> 草，火星居然不出来了
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8|cat /etc/passwd
<iFvwm> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<iFvwm> daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
<iFvwm> bin:x:2:2:bin:/bin:/bin/sh
<iFvwm> sys:x:3:3:sys:/dev:/bin/sh
<iFvwm> sync:x:4:65534:sync:/bin:/bin/sync
<alvin_quiet_mode> iFvwm: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan * Vl897Y>*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<iFvwm> games:x:5:60:games:/usr/games:/bin/sh
<iFvwm> man:x:6:12:man:/var/cache/man:/bin/sh
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode 啥标题, ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<iFvwm> lp:x:7:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/sh
<iFvwm> mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh
<cfy> xixi
<cfy> 哈哈
<bye_bye> lol
<cfy> 谁说没漏洞
<iGoogle> nnnd 去掉管道
<cfy> iGoogle: 嘻
<cfy> :D
<cfy> iGoogle: 看我多好
<Guest25733>  ǝɯᴉʇ
<cfy> iGoogle: 若是执行rm -rf /*,就挂了呀
<bye_bye> cfy: 唉... 你刚才应该用ls的...
<cfy> bye_bye: 我不干坏事的哦:D
<iGoogle> 我给你加一个nick吧
<bye_bye> cf
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥？
<bye_bye> cfy: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: iGoogle: 其实我感觉我不该这么做。。。。这样就没bot玩了。。。
<iFvwm> Ξ
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8|cat /etc/passwd
<cfy> iGoogle: 没了？
<bye_bye> -bk time|sudo halt
<iFvwm>  1是阿拉伯数字中最小的正整数。它广泛应用于很多领域，比如在计算机技术中1与0是计算机储存的基本单位；在音乐领域1代表音阶中的1个基本音级，读音为dao。 
<bye_bye> iFvwm: 你终于不乱码了. 
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ... 呃... 不是真关机了吧...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 怎么下线了...
<iGoogle> 我要恨点
<bye_bye> cfy: 完了...
<cfy> bye_bye: 不科学啊。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 不知道呀...
<leaveboy> 不科学的事情太多
<cfy> $in=`echo $ARGV[0]|iconv -f utf8 -t gbk|uni2ascii -a J`;
<cfy> my $reply = $ua->get("http://baike.baidu.com/list-php/dispose/searchword.php?word=".$in."&pic=0");
<cfy> bye_bye: 没仔细看。。。原来bk也有管道
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看，相比还是我人好吧
<bye_bye> cfy: lol
<leaveboy> test
<kk> leaveboy, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<leaveboy> test
<leaveboy> 。。。
<kk> leaveboy, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<iGoogle> 好
<iFvwm> Ξ
<leaveboy> test
<iGoogle> 这可是真op啊。下次再恨点
<leaveboy> leaveboy
<cfy> iGoogle: 源代码即使push啊
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自  的 &&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160; 加入聊天室。《~palomino》
<kk> leaveboy, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<iGoogle> 额。这个好不对
<lainme> iGoogle: iFvwm 你的bot?
<iGoogle> 我记得之前就不对。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 源代码。。。最新的
<lainme> iFvwm: help
<iGoogle> 未找到命令。@@
<cfy> http://solidot.org
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<iGoogle> 好多网站变了。。
<cfy> http://paste.lisp.org/
<leaveboy> ll
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 &&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160;&&#1160; 加入聊天室。《~ilisp》
<cfy> test
<kk> cfy, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<cfy> iGoogle: 你这github上的还是1年以前的。。。
<iGoogle> 早过时了啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 更新啊，我帮你看安全问题
<cfy> iGoogle: 我都成太阳系的了。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Ubuntu 64位系统的一些小白问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398219 前段时间尝试了Ubuntu32位，感觉小U给我的惊喜太多了。各种界面交互也非常成熟，现在想装64位版的。所以咨询下各位老鸟。都需要注意什么！同时也有一些未雨绸缪的疑问先在这里问一下，省 …
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 把你github号给，我帮你更
<cfy> maplebeats: @_@
 * maplebeats 我要把perl全删掉，换成py
<cfy> maplebeats: 那么你去换。。。
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<iFvwm> Ξ
<maplebeats>  遇见个蛋疼的js空格问题。。。我有个div，有个属性是onclick=hello(content)  。。。当content里面有空格的时候。。。。就会出现SyntaxError: unterminated string literal。。。怎么办呃
<cfy> maplebeats: 你咋又做前端了？
<maplebeats> cfy: 什么叫又
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown...
<maplebeats> cfy: 干啥？
<cfy> maplebeats: xfdown不是算一个么。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 最近我又把webqq协议用py重写了一次。。。蛋疼了
<iFvwm> Ξ
<maplebeats> cfy: 正想把xfdown是不是也来一遍
<cfy> maplebeats: webqq是你写的？！
<maplebeats> cfy: 不是呀
<cfy> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> cfy: 我哪有那个能力
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 你没能力，没能力。
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋呢？
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 我找他要书，被吓跑了吧
<iGoogle> 他不正有空嘛。
<iGoogle> 可耻的百科，乱七八糟的格式。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你推出下
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 浮云 加入聊天室。《~ilisp》
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<imtxc> iFvwm: ....
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你也要一个nick?
<imtxc> iGoogle: 有啥
<iGoogle> 你这名字不好取
<imtxc> 重新取一个把....
<imtxc> 来个有OP的nick最好..
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/241637
<imtxc> || 原来是外号啊.
<imtxc> 雅美得
<imtxc> bye_bye: 掰掰哥好.
 * slucx  */1  * * * * export DISPLAY=:0.0 && slock  不能锁屏是怎么回事？
 * slucx 哪位知道？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不要外号,直接让你的bot列队欢迎一下我就好了... 
<CyrusYzGTt> f18 又跳票了。。 release 2013-1-15
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/18/Schedule
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Releases/18/Schedule - FedoraProject
<iGoogle> -bk Canonical
<iFvwm>  Canonical公司是一个私营公司，由南非的企业家马克·沙特尔沃思创建，主要为了促进开源软件项目。 Canonical在马恩岛登记注册，其雇员分布在世界各地，其主要办事处在伦敦，在蒙ç‰
<dulio> ...乱码???
<wiiw> 最后面的汉字只有半个
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 湖南科技大学有线校园网，你值得拥有！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398222 不要被标题骗啦，我只是想问问用ubuntu又用有线校园网的娃们，你们有在Ubuntu下用有线校园网上网成功的吗？说说看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cokilee — 2013-01-04 11:49 
<LiuYan> 测试，试试微软英库输入法。。。
<Pwnna> ubuntu phone
<Pwnna> wtf
<Pwnna> 我还是xfce
 * kevinyings 午饭好
<bye_bye> ig
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 还有bug吗? 我玩玩你的机器人去...
<bye_bye> -bk `echo 时间`
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 下线了呀... 你的bot
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我对f18这货都不报希望了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 跳票了好几个月，再跳f19都该来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,我也是，可惜的是有些東西只有 fedora有，， debian沒有。。 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 嘛东西？
<wiiw> 不开源的东东>
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 如果 fedora在rawhide分支，添加一個 stable分支就好了。 不用管版本了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 自己用用就知道
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 没觉得fedora多啥啊。。
<wiiw> 永久了,多了一种感情
<wiiw> 用
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 看看 貴司的 rhel 就知道
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 说话说半截。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何跳过开机网络配置提示？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398224 因为我上班的地方没装宽带，每次开机都会提示waiting up for 60 more seconds to ... network configuration。省略号的地方我忘了是什么了。每次开机都要花1分多钟，该如何跳过这提示加快开机速度 统计信息:  …
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 說了出來就是廣告了。。 要低調
<iFvwm> Ξ
<wiiw> > 'Ξ'.next
<kk> wiiw, Ο
<bye_bye> -bk `echo 时间`
<iFvwm>  时间是人类用以描述物质运动过程或事件发生过程的一个参数，确定时间，是靠不受外界影响的物质周期变化的规律。例如月球绕地球周期，地球绕太阳周期，地球自转周期，原子震荡周期等。爱因斯坦说时间和空间是人们认知的一种错觉。大爆炸理论认为，宇宙从一个起点处开始，这也是时
<iFvwm> 间的起点。 
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ee, bug吧这个是. 
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來神要 將 科學與信仰 進行場統一
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我直接 bk `rm ./*` 估计, 你就悲剧了....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 怎么能相信用户的输入呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk 'rm -rf /'
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo 空間`
<iFvwm>  空间，英文名Space，与时间相对的一种物质存在形式，表现为长度、宽度、高度。也指数字空间、物理空间与宇宙空间。物质存在的一种客观形式，由长度、宽度、高度表现出来。与“时间”相对。通常指四方上下。 空间有宇宙空间、网络空间、思想空间、数学上的空间等等，都属空
<iFvwm> 间的范畴。地理学与天文学中指地球表面的一部分，有绝对空间与相对空间之分。 
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo EE`
<iFvwm> 解释有机化学术语　　意为对映体超量，即在手性合成中，生成目标产物（某一种特定的立体异构体）的百分含量减去副产物（另一种异构体）的百分含量。
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo ee`
<iFvwm> 解释有机化学术语　　意为对映体超量，即在手性合成中，生成目标产物（某一种特定的立体异构体）的百分含量减去副产物（另一种异构体）的百分含量。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 还不快下线.. 修好再上来...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我還以爲嚴格區分大小寫
<iGoogle> 瞎搞啥
<iGoogle> 修啥
<bye_bye> ig
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 大bug呀...
<iGoogle> 哪里啊
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo ç·´æ°£`
<iFvwm> 基本信息　　拼音：liàn qì
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo 修道`
<iFvwm> 网页游戏修道基本信息　　游戏名称：修道 游戏类型：RPG修真类 
<bye_bye> -    bk `rm *`    iGoogle 
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo 修真`
<iGoogle> 执行？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 对呀,  他会执行呀
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo $PATCH`
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那不就可以直接执行一些删除之类的操作了?
<iGoogle> 关闭吧
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩. 
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo |$PATCH`
<CyrusYzGTt> -- 
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你直接在perl内部, 当字符串来搞多好, 何必要用shell命令...
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼關閉了，。，還沒有玩夠
<wiiw> `s 时间|
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 给你推荐电影?
<kk> : 时间 时间是人类用以描述物质运动过程或事件发生过程的一个参数，确定时间，是靠不受外界影响的物质周期变化的规律。例如月球绕地球周期，地球绕太阳周期，地球自转周期，原子震荡周期等。爱因斯坦说时间和空间是人们认知的一种错觉。大爆炸理论认为，宇宙从一个起点处 …
<CyrusYzGTt> `s 空間|
<CyrusYzGTt> 反應真慢
<wiiw> 故意加了延时的
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 还有啥
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 帮你试试看.
<bye_bye> -bk `echo 时间`
<iFvwm>  时间是人类用以描述物质运动过程或事件发生过程的一个参数，确定时间，是靠不受外界影响的物质周期变化的规律。例如月球绕地球周期，地球绕太阳周期，地球自转周期，原子éœ
<bye_bye> -bk `mkdir test`
<iFvwm>  百度百科是百度公司推出的一部内容开放、自由的网络百科全书，其测试版于2006年4月20日上线，正式版在2008年4月21日发布。百度百科旨在创造一个涵盖各领域知识的中文信息收集平
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你看看有没有多一个文件...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 哦, 是文件夹...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: v
<bye_bye> iGoogle: v字仇杀队, 看不看?
<iGoogle> nnd 启动的老bot
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 不看
<bye_bye> -bk `echo time`
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。
<bye_bye> ifv
<iGoogle> 我就加了这句。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩, 这个不是管道呀...
<iGoogle> 2个条件而已
<bye_bye> -r `echo time`
<iGoogle> | 和 `
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo |$PATCH`
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ..你不是大小眼。。
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk `echo $PATCH`
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> -r `echo $PATCH`
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 故意的，， 投訴
<iGoogle> 我应该真kick？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨。。 
<iGoogle> 慢慢恢复。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 如果是討論出現 | ' 不好。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> ||||||||||||||||||||'''''''''''''''
<iGoogle> -bk hdmi
<iFvwm>  高清晰度多媒体接口（英文：High Definition Multimedia Interface，HDMI）是一种数字化视频/音频接口技术，是适合影像传输的专用型数字化接口，其可同时传送音频和影音信号，最高数据传输速度为5Gbps。同时无需在信号传送前进行
<iFvwm> 数/模或者模/数转换。HDMI可搭配宽带数字内容保护（HDCP），以防止具有著作权的影音内容遭到未经授权的复制。HDMI所具备的额外空间可应用在日后升级的音视频格式中。而因为一个1080p的视频和一个8声道的音频信号需求少于4Gbps，因此HDMI还有很大余量
<iFvwm> 。这允许它可以用一个电缆分别连接DVD播放器，接收器和PRR。 
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 又有bug了估计...
<bye_bye> -r > time 
<bye_bye> -r > fuck
<bye_bye> -r > 崩溃
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk rm -rf / > txt
<iGoogle> 这也想得出。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 快夸夸我~
<iGoogle> if($w=~/[\|`><]/) 这样可以了
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 丫丫的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃在折腾神马？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 别的想不到了...
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk "rm -rf / "
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<iGoogle> 这都禁止了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk echo $?
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk $PATH
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<iGoogle> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<CyrusYzGTt> -r ??
<iFvwm> ¿¿
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 求代码.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 肯定还有各种bug
<iGoogle> 就剩下这点了。废弃好多脚本。
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 8.8.4.4
<iFvwm> 8.8.4.4 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► searc
<bye_bye> -t time
<iFvwm> hed the APNIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registry (RIR). ►  ► Please search th
<iFvwm> e other RIRs at whois.arin.net or whois.ripe.net ► for more information about that range. ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US 
<iFvwm> ▇ 
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Whois-RWS (@ arin.net)
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<iFvwm>  ► *[taim] ► n. 时间, 时侯, 时机, 时期, 期限, 次数, 节拍, 暂停, 规定时间 ► vt. 测定...的时间, 记录...的时间, 计时, 定时 ► a. 时间的, 记时的, 定时的, 定期的, 分期的 ► 【计】 DOS内部命令:用
<iFvwm> 于显示或设定系统的时间 ► 【化】 时间 ► 【医】 时间, 期 ► 【经】 时间, 时期; 分期的
<iGoogle> 你测试
<CyrusYzGTt> -d opera
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 被kk给k了, 算不算bug...
<CyrusYzGTt> -deb opera
<CyrusYzGTt> bye_bye§ +1
<iGoogle> 这难道等待。。不搞
<iGoogle> 每次的，不会flood。连续，哪不管
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§  給 iFvwm 加 個發言權限或者OP
<iGoogle> 都带kick的。你要试试不。
<CyrusYzGTt> -deb opera
<imtxc> kk: 帅
<iFvwm> opera ► 12.12.1707 ► 45.4 M ► Fast and secure web browser and Internet suite ►  Opera is a small, fast, customizable, powerful and
<iFvwm>  user-friendly web browser,
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 不要
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 试用了一下Beta 4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398225 还是一年多前，用过半年的正式版6，中间一年多一直deepin。这次vbox一下beta4，net版本，谈下感受： 1、桌面不知道怎么加东西，链接什么的没作用。怎么换桌面图案我都找不到了。 2、下面那个任务栏不知道怎么去 …
<CyrusYzGTt> -d CyrusYzGTt
<imtxc> iFvwm: 你怎么说的话都是方块啦
<iFvwm>  ⡎⠑ ⢇⢸ ⣏⡱ ⡇⢸ ⢎⡑ ⢇⢸ ⢉⠝ ⡎⠑ ⢹⠁ ⢹⠁
<iFvwm>   ⠣⠔  ⠇ ⠇⠱ ⠣⠜ ⠢⠜  ⠇ ⠮⠤ ⠣⠝ ⠸  ⠸ 
<imtxc> iFvwm: 晕 说啥
<bye_bye> -bk time|ls
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你逐个字符检查的呀...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 哦, 看到你的正则了. 
<imtxc>  |haha
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 本来主人权限，就是可以执行命令的。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那这没的破了...
<iGoogle> 啥逐个
<iGoogle> 正则啊
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 没事了. 
<iGoogle> if($w=~/[\|`><]/){$self->privmsg($cfg_room,"$nick: 死家伙，用管道的都踢了。");}
<imtxc> iGoogle: 为嘛你的bot显示的都是方块啊.
<iGoogle> 就这句啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 不知道。我的正常
<imtxc> kk: 你好
<imtxc> test
<CyrusYzGTt> -d A
<iFvwm>  ⣎⣱
<iFvwm>   ⠇⠸
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<iGoogle> 你没安装toilet字体。 imtxc
<gfrog> -bk $(echo time)
<iFvwm> 美国著名出版刊物刊物简介　　《&nbsp;&nbsp;各具有特殊意义的《时代》封面时代》（又译《时代周刊》、《时代杂志》；英语：TIME）美国出版的时事周刊，被誉为当代最具代表性与影响力的刊物。
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 21.43.54.53
<iFvwm> 21.43.54.53 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► s
<iFvwm> earched the APNIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registry (RIR). ►  ► Please searc
<iFvwm> h the other RIRs at whois.arin.net or whois.ripe.net ► for more information about that range. ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ►
<iFvwm>  US ▇ 
<gfrog> -bk $(echo $PATH)
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不玩了，， 沒有 大小眼好
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃过滤不严哪。
<iGoogle> 不玩最好。本来就是用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，我會經常用的。 起碼連續用 200多次
<gfrog> -d $(cat /etc/issue)
<imtxc> test
<iFvwm>  ⡇⢸ ⣏⡱ ⡇⢸ ⡷⣸ ⢹⠁ ⡇⢸   ⢺  ⠊⡱   ⣎⣵ ⢇⣸   ⢺    ⡇  ⢹⠁ ⢎⡑   ⢣  ⡷⣸   ⢣  ⡇ 
<iFvwm>   ⠣⠜ ⠧⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠹ ⠸  ⠣⠜   ⠼⠄ ⠮⠤ ⠶ ⠫⠜  ⠸ ⠶ ⠼⠄   ⠧⠤ ⠸  ⠢⠜    ⠱ ⠇⠹    ⠱ ⠧⠤
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<bye_bye> -h
<imtxc> ||| 装了还是不行
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
 * gfrog 好慢呢。
<gfrog> -d $(echo $PATH)
<iFvwm>   ⡜ ⣇⣸ ⡎⢱ ⡷⢾ ⣏⡉  ⡜ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡉ ⢇⡸ ⣏⡱  ⡜ ⣏⡱ ⡇ ⡷⣸   ⡜ ⣇⣸ ⡎⢱ ⡷⢾ ⣏⡉  ⡜ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡉ ⢇⡸ ⣏⡱  ⡜ ⣏⡱ ⡇
<iFvwm>   ⠎  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠎  ⠧⠤ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠇  ⠎  ⠧⠜ ⠇ ⠇⠹: ⠎  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠎  ⠧⠤ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠇  ⠎  ⠧⠜ ⠇
<iFvwm>   ⡷⣸   ⡜ ⡇⢸ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡱  ⡜ ⡇  ⡇ ⣏⡱  ⡜ ⡇  ⡇ ⡎⠑ ⣇⣸ ⢹⠁ ⡏⢱ ⡷⢾  ⡜ ⡇  ⡇ ⡎⠑ ⣇⣸ ⢹⠁ ⡏⢱ ⡷⢾   ⡜ ⡇⢸
<iFvwm>   ⠇⠹: ⠎  ⠣⠜ ⠢⠜ ⠇⠱ ⠎  ⠧⠤ ⠇ ⠧⠜ ⠎  ⠧⠤ ⠇ ⠣⠝ ⠇⠸ ⠸  ⠧⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠎  ⠧⠤ ⠇ ⠣⠝ ⠇⠸ ⠸  ⠧⠜ ⠇⠸: ⠎  ⠣⠜
<iFvwm>   ⢎⡑ ⣏⡱  ⡜ ⡇  ⡎⢱ ⡎⠑ ⣎⣱ ⡇   ⡜ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡱ ⡇ ⡷⣸   ⡜ ⡇⢸ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡱  ⡜ ⡇  ⡎⢱ ⡎⠑ ⣎⣱ ⡇   ⡜ ⣏⡱ ⡇ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> -rss 宇宙
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你看 gfrog 虐待你的 bot
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/241660
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: @@
<iGoogle> 还有这个。nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ **
<wiiw> imtxc: windows下面看不到的
<imtxc> -x 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 這個字體貌似我有，不會出現方塊
<wiiw> imtxc: windows是gbk 的,字符太少.要utf-8才行
<imtxc> wiiw: debian
<wiiw> imtxc: 哦,那是字体的关系
<imtxc> -ap 192.168.1.1
<gfrog> -d $(echo 关掉了嘛？)
<nopcall> imtxc: 这字体效果好平滑啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> -deb gnome-shell
<imtxc> -d hama
<imtxc> -p 8.8.8.8
<iGoogle> 我把特殊的，都加了。
<imtxc> -t imtxc
<imtxc> -r cxtmi
<iGoogle> 额
<imtxc> -bk bot
 * imtxc 挂了?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 禁言了.
<imtxc> 额 +q了给.
<iGoogle> nnnd 把op加上
<imtxc> bye_bye: CyrusYzGTt 那个字体叫什么名字呢
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你還沒有將你的老婆 if_else  -q 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 啥字体? 我没看到呀...
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你還沒有將你的老婆 iFvwm   -q 
<imtxc> toilet 装了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 就神媳妇说的话 我这里很多方块
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 不知道。。 你將 wqy 全系列 裝上看看
<bye_bye> imtxc: 他发的就是一堆乱码, 你不方块还想怎么样?
<imtxc> 额
<iGoogle> 看你们敢玩
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<bye_bye> -d "AaAaBbBbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvfffffffffffffffffffffffeeeeee"
<iFvwm>  ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱
<iFvwm>   ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸
<iFvwm>   ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱
<iFvwm>   ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸
<iFvwm>   ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱ ⣎⣱
<imtxc> -t 2B青年
<iFvwm>  ► 【法】 debauchery of youth
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在用呢， 不是玩
<imtxc> -r imtxc
<iFvwm> ɔxʇɯᴉ
<imtxc> -deb wqy
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 神现在的bot完美了.
<leaveboy> ...
<imtxc> -deb wqy-*
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 给代码呀... 我这一直黑盒测试呢...
<gfrog> -deb sl
<imtxc> -t 神
<iFvwm> sl ► 3.03-16 ► 201 k ► Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake ►  Sl is a program that can display animations aimed to correct you
<iFvwm>  if you type
<iFvwm>  ► clever; deity; divinity; infinite; numen; omniscience; spirit; supernatural ► the Everlasting
<iGoogle> 脚本跟不上变化啊。
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 在github
<imtxc> -x 我看看
<iFvwm> 我҈看҈看҈
<imtxc> -bk bot
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 去看看去. 
<imtxc> -bk iFvwm 
<iFvwm>  BOT是私人资本参与基础设施建设，向社会提供公共服务的一种特殊的投资方式，包括建设（Build）、经营（Operate）、移交（Transfer）三个过程：建设—经营—转让。 
<imtxc> -d "dsfalskdfjasl"
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<iFvwm>  ⡏⢱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣎⣱ ⡇  ⢎⡑ ⣇⠜ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⠈⢹ ⣎⣱ ⢎⡑ ⡇ 
<iFvwm>   ⠧⠜ ⠢⠜ ⠇  ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠢⠜ ⠇⠱ ⠧⠜ ⠇  ⠣⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤
<iGoogle> nnnd 想卡死我的机器啊
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<imtxc> -rss
<iFvwm> 如果没有直接指定rss地址。可输入单词，在全部rss地址列表里，按照次序匹配： ► hsyyf ► engadget ► ubuntu ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► eexpress ► ya
<iFvwm> oms ► ibm ► imtx ► joolix ► sxnsx ► jandan
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap www.163.com
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 网易 (@ 163.com)
<berryboy2012> 别刷屏。。。
<berryboy2012> 我用的通知栏
<imtxc> -rss imtx
<nopcall> -x "ass we can !"
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► I'm TualatriX --> http://imtx.me/  ► 南山滑雪记  --> http://imtx.me/archives/1792.html  ► 2012年，我们的网络环境，变得如何了？  --> http://imtx
<iFvwm> .me/archives/1790.html  ► 开始玩E17  --> http://imtx.me/archives/1789.html  
<iFvwm>  ► Ubuntu Tweak 0.8.3发布  --> http://imtx.me/archives/1788.html  ► Linode VPS受攻击始末  --> http://imtx.me/archives/1786.html  ► 在OS X下
<iFvwm> 「删除」软件包  --> http://imtx.me/archives/1784.html  ► 缓存的Vary设置引起的搜索结果的问题  --> http://imtx.me/archives/1782.html  
<iFvwm> a҉s҉s҉ ҉w҉e҉ ҉c҉a҉n҉ ҉!҉
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: I'm TualatriX (@ imtx.me)
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_quiet_mode§ 抓到你這bot了
<iGoogle> 额。把rss截断了。
 * gfrog 还有个隐藏的bot
<iFvwm> berryboy2012: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<imtxc> alvin_quiet_mode: 原来在这里..
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ alvin_quiet_mode 是 隱藏很深的bot
<archl> -x "ee哦"
<iFvwm> e҈e҈哦҈
<archl> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> -s "菊花體“
<CyrusYzGTt> -s "菊花體"
<berryboy2012> 刷屏蛮好玩是吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> -x "菊花體"
<iFvwm> 菊҉花҉體҉
<imtxc> -deb ttf-wqy-zenhei
<iFvwm> ttf-wqy-zenhei ► 0.9.45-3.1ubuntu1 ► 16.9 M ► "WenQuanYi Zen Hei" A Hei-Ti Style (sans-serif) Chinese font ►  WenQuanYi Zen Hei is
<iFvwm>  a Hei-Ti style (sans-serif type) Chinese font. It was
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我试试bug...
<imtxc> -ap www.github.com
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: *HTTPS* GitHub · Build software better, together. (@ github.com)
<berryboy2012> 算了，有个疯子op，我还说什么呢？
<iFvwm> iGoogle_: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle_§ 僞神
<imtxc> iGoogle_: 大神
<imtxc> 我擦,,,
<iGoogle> nnnd
<bye_bye> iGoogle: .... 这个是bug了吧
<imtxc> bye_bye: 帅...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..
<iGoogle> 胡说。这是我家的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 切, 你还不承认这是bug...
<iGoogle> bye_bye: nnnnd 你真能找
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 刚看的代码找到的bug好不好...
<iGoogle> 不给你源码，你哪知道
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 這是神的 黑暗與光明的戰爭
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 确实不知道...
<iGoogle> 额。把kk踢了。居然不回来了。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 没op不好玩了...
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 58.20.51.237
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 走了,  不帮你找bug了...
<iGoogle> bye_bye: sl的命令，你要是会，就所有irc命令都可以执行
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不用呀, eval那个命令,  就能把你的电脑搞垮...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: sl那个真不会...
<iGoogle> eval 的。基本没用过。留着
<CyrusYzGTt> 神bot 神bug
<iGoogle> 我踢你
<iGoogle> 明天可以挂rpi里面了。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 刚才不该kick你, 应该给自己加op的...
<iGoogle> 现在没机会了吧。deop了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩. 是呀....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: kick你没意义... 
<iGoogle> 哪你也要会sl命令
<iGoogle> 本身的op，只是bot自己
<bye_bye> iGoogle: sl是啥? 不是那个跑火车的吗?
<iGoogle> nnnd 我发现才改乱了什么。都是你们捣蛋
<iGoogle> 睡觉去
<bye_bye> .............
<bye_bye> lol
<imtxc> 今天没有一个OP了么,爽.
<imtxc> b
<imtxc> bye_bye: 回家了没
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有OP  破馬來了就走了
<CyrusYzGTt> 壹說艹艹 ，，艹艹就來了
<imtxc> kk: 你肥来啦?
<jyfl987> 阿蛋没回去吧
<kk> imtxc, 有趣的八卦。  ㍦ 
<gfrog> roylez: 主席竟然也没在
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿也木在，难道都休假呢？
<imtxc> gfrog: 基蛙兄没休假?
<gfrog> imtxc: 上班了这不。晚上还开神马劳什子的年会
<imtxc> gfrog: 年会发钱呢 多好.
<gfrog> imtxc: 屁，毛儿都没有。
<gfrog> imtxc: 过去能吃饱就不错了。
<imtxc> ...
 * imtxc 干活去...
<jyfl987> tnnd, weechat的jabber插件跑起来 cpu 100%
<wiiw> jabber 是 xmpp 的吧
<jyfl987> yep
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * iFvwm 无聊的酷胖
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库帕叔好.
<kevinyings> iFvwm, 神，怎么做才能踢掉kk啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 代码贴来看看
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 试试 ~~
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,代码看看
<iGoogle> 在github
<kevinyings> iGoogle, i开头都是你的马甲？
<iGoogle> 还要改given-when
<cfy> http://solidot.org
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<cfy> http://solidot.com
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<cfy> -bk ee
<iFvwm> 解释有机化学术语　　意为对映体超量，即在手性合成中，生成目标产物（某一种特定的立体异构体）的百分含量减去副产物（另一种异构体）的百分含量。
<kevinyings> iFvwm, 是同分异构体吗？
<kevinyings> http://openstorage.csdn.net/
<kk> kevinyings 啥标题, ⇪ Openstorage Summit·China 2013
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Acer ASPIRE4560G无法安装linux mint 14. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398239 在显示grub菜单之前，会报一个错误信息： secure boot not found。 然后就显示grub菜单，选择第一项后，linux mint 14，然后系统没有任何反应，一直是黑屏。 请问怎么解决下能安装上mint呢？！  …
<savr> haha I was outside a Prada store and parents had their child pee in a bottle with pants down in front of everyone
<imtxc> kevinyings: 我是活人
<savr> btw, the had marble toilets in the shopping mall
<piggybox> savr: ...
<savr> you can be rich but it doesn't mean you are civilised 
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<kevinyings> imtxc, 我同意
<huntxu> gfrog: gaoji人士今天都放假。。。
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包
<gfrog> huntxu: 我再放假就要放傻了，期待上班啊 @@
<kevinyings> 好羡慕啊，没有假期啊
<huntxu> gfrog: ...放傻了
<My_Jone> 还早啊
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8
<My_Jone> 这么早就放假了？过年还早这啊
<cfy> -bk ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 坏了？
<cfy> -bk ee
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@,你bot咋了？
<iFvwm> Ξ
<My_Jone> @
<My_Jone> ／quit
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8
<iFvwm> 8.8.8.8 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► searched the AP
<iFvwm> NIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registry (RIR). ►  ► Please search the other RIRs at whoi
<iFvwm> s.arin.net or whois.ripe.net ► for more information about that range. ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ 
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<iGoogle> cfy: 改成feature了。
<iGoogle> 这下用~~了吧
<iwwi> `8.8.8.8 |
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8;cat /etc/passwd
<iFvwm> cfy: 死家伙，用命令的都踢了。
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8;cat /etc/passwd
<iFvwm> cfy: 死家伙，用命令的都踢了。
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> 又搞
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依好
<iGoogle> 包包啊
<My_Jone> bao???
<iFvwm> iGoogle: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> iGoogle: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iGoogle> nnnd cfy ~~ 果然不对啊
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<imtxc> 都好黑
<gfrog> -x $PATH
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> cfy: 完全不对嘛。 ~~咋智能。。。
<iGoogle> 胆子这么大
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<iGoogle> cfy: 你去看最后的修改。~~的写法。
<imtxc> -d
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<imtxc> -deb poweroff
 * gfrog RT @yoyicue: 部门新年送给大家的礼物 http://twitter.com/yoyicue/status/287095845743120386/photo/1
 * gfrog 度娘碉堡了。 
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 看不到啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 度娘的福利?
<gfrog> cfy: 看不到？ 翻墙
<piggybox> gfrog: 关心员工性生活健康。。。
<imtxc> 不会这么犀利把.
<iGoogle> -bk 性生活
<iFvwm>  性生活（xìngshēnghuó）是指为了满足自己性需要的固定或不固定的性接触和性交，但是不限于性交。是夫妻生活的重要组成部分，新婚是性生活的开端，男女双方很需要了解关于性生活的一些常识。 
<gfrog> -bk 度娘
<kiss990a> 请问LVM的问题，单个PV创建的VG，这个vg能变小吗？
<kiss990a> 因为VG中有17G的空闲空间，能从PV里拿 出来 吗？
<iFvwm> 百度的拟人萌化形象        if (!baikeInfo.expFlag){if (!baikeInfo.hash || !baikeInfo.lemmaHashFound){document.getElementById("sec-content0").style.dis
<iFvwm> play = "";baikeViewInfo.expIndex = 0;baikeInfo.expFlag = true;} else if (baikeInfo.hash == 6205674) {document.getElementById("sec-content0")
<iFvwm> .style.display = "";baikeViewInfo.expIndex = "0";baikeViewInfo.subLemmaId="6205674";baikeViewInfo.subVersionId="37821666";baikeInfo.expFlag 
<iFvwm> = true;}}度娘  目录称谓来源延伸官方认可官方形象百度HR 刘冬资料个人档案详细介绍音乐作品展开 称谓来源　　在很长的一段时间里，由于百度贴吧自动审核系统审核机制的不完善，经常出现将帖子的“一楼”当作广告或政治敏感内容而误删的情况，从而出现大量没有“一楼”的帖子。所以，为
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃的bot不给力呢，没过滤全js啊
<iGoogle> 草。破百度啊
<iGoogle> 百度的网页，非常乱。
<iGoogle> 我都判断了2个地方了。还这样。
<iGoogle> 这样乱插js啊
<imtxc> -bk 福利
<iFvwm>  社保改革进程中总是出现历史遗留问题，而且经常是化解历史问题的同时又制造新的历史问题，甚至现在的改革又成为以后的历史问题。 
<imtxc> -bk 神
<iFvwm>  神，指人的精神；也用于形容高深莫；测迷信的人称天地万物的创造者和所崇拜的人死后的精灵为神；同时神也作为姓氏。 
<imtxc> -bk imtxc
<gfrog> -bk ee
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<iFvwm> 解释有机化学术语　　意为对映体超量，即在手性合成中，生成目标产物（某一种特定的立体异构体）的百分含量减去副产物（另一种异构体）的百分含量。
<imtxc> -bk txc
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<imtxc> -bk im
<gfrog> -bk iGoogle
<imtxc> -bk NND
<iFvwm>  即时通讯（Instant Messenger，简称IM），是一种基于互联网的即时交流消息的业务，代表有：百度Hi、MSN、QQ、FastMsg、UC等。 
<iGoogle> nnnd
<iFvwm>  iGoogle是Google提供的一项服务。该服务让使用者按照个人的喜好方便地定制和整合不同来源的信息，使之成为个性化的门户。该服务的实现是主要借鉴了门户(Portal)与门户块(Portlet)思想：一个完整的门户页面由用户定制的门户块构成。用户通过访问一个聚合了不同信息来源
<iFvwm> 的门户页面，避免了多次访问的麻烦；个性化的定制选择，为用户提供按需实现的“一站式”服务 
<iFvwm> 能量单位        if (!baikeInfo.expFlag){if (!baikeInfo.hash || !baikeInfo.lemmaHashFound){document.getElementById("sec-content0").style.display 
<iFvwm> = "";baikeViewInfo.expIndex = 0;baikeInfo.expFlag = true;} else if (baikeInfo.hash == 5144408) {document.getElementById("sec-content0").styl
<iFvwm> e.display = "";baikeViewInfo.expIndex = "0";baikeViewInfo.subLemmaId="5144408";baikeViewInfo.subVersionId="18616485";baikeInfo.expFlag = tru
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> e;}}NND 　　查有关动物营养需要表，若是奶牛的，需考虑如下指标：粗蛋白，奶牛能量单位(NND)，粗纤维、干物质和矿物质，维生素；肉牛则考虑粗蛋白，维持净能，增重净能，干物质和矿物质，维生素。  (function(){window.rsInsertData = window
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<kk> iFvwm:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<iGoogle> 丫丫的
<imtxc> -bk gfw
<imtxc> lol
<iGoogle> 我lag的。你们这帮家伙
<gfrog> iGoogle: 看似这js遍地都是啊
<iGoogle> 想一个办法，过滤吧。
<iGoogle> 这明显是插文本中间的。
<iGoogle> 就是一个div之间
<imtxc> -bk ifvwm -h -bk ls -x "xxx"
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<imtxc> -bk weechat
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<imtxc> -bk å¼±
<iFvwm> 基本信息　　ruò
<iGoogle> -bk 度娘
<iFvwm> 百度的拟人萌化形象        度娘  目录称谓来源延伸官方认可官方形象百度HR 刘冬资料个人档案详细介绍音乐作品展开 称谓来源　　在很长的一段时间里，由于百度贴吧自动审核系统审核机制的不完善，经常出现将帖子的“一楼”当作广告或政治敏感内容而误删的情况，从而出现大量没有“一楼”
<iFvwm> 的帖子。所以，为了避免帖子被“和谐”后内容不全或另外开帖的麻烦，发帖者一般会把第一楼空出来，或者在第一、二楼发布同样的内容，或干脆在一楼只发一句话：&quot;一楼百度&quot;来占位。后来由于二次元事物的娘化逐渐成为了网上的习俗，而将百度称为“度娘”，表示一种调侃，在一楼处用
<iFvwm> “一楼喂度娘”、“一楼喂熊”或“一楼献给度娘”等来代替。
<imtxc> -ap ;killall ssh
<iGoogle> 额。还有 &quot;
<iwwi> kk@ub5~ >tput colors
<iwwi> 8
<iwwi> 这个colors 怎么改成 256
<imtxc> -bk 绿坝娘
<iFvwm>  绿坝娘（英语：Green Dam Girl，日语：グリーンダムたん，Green Dam Tan）是对中国大陆网络过滤软件《绿坝-花季护航》的萌拟人化产物。中国大陆的ACG爱好者们用这样一种调侃的方式表达了对政府大规模推广绿坝软件这一有妨碍信息畅顺通达之嫌的行为的不满。目前还没有
<iFvwm> 一致公认的人物造型，但性格上基本已经确认为傲娇加天然呆。 
<iGoogle> -rss
<iFvwm> 如果没有直接指定rss地址。可输入单词，在全部rss地址列表里，按照次序匹配： ► hsyyf ► engadget ► ubuntu ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► eexpress ► yaoms ► ibm 
<iFvwm> ► imtx ► joolix ► sxnsx ► jandan
<imtxc>  /mode +o imtxc
<iGoogle> -rss solid
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► Solidot --> http://www.solidot.org  ► Solidot --> http://www.solidot.org  ► Nexus 4供不应求是因为产量太少？ --> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.c
<iFvwm> om/c/33236/f/556826/s/272df926/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F32943/story01.htm  ► 中国大城市开始监测PM2.5数据 --> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/
<iFvwm> c/33236/f/556826/s/272cf9b3/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F32936/story01.htm  
<iFvwm>  ► 利用flash proxy做梯子 --> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/272d73a5/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F32942/story01.htm  ► 
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 从存档安装器中拷贝文件到其他目录，拷贝过程会死掉，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398241 Ubuntu 12.10 (amd64+mac) VMware Fusion 5 网络上下载的.tar.gz包，右键菜单选择第二个“用存档安装器打开”，然后拷贝里面的文件到其他任意目录，这个拷贝过程都会 …
<cfy> -ap 8.8.8.8;pwd
<iFvwm> 8.8.8.8 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► searched the AP
<iFvwm> NIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registry (RIR). ►  ► Please search the other RIRs at whoi
<iFvwm> s.arin.net or whois.ripe.net ► for more information about that range. ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ /home/eexp/bin/bot
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 savr 加入聊天室。《~linux》
<savr> anyone here with tomcat java experience wanting to work this Sunday?
<savr> anyone have friends?
<savr> paying 500rmb per day!
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 蛋蛋 加入聊天室。《~adam》
<iGoogle> 额。破蛋蛋
<iGoogle> -x 太阳系 的 蛋蛋
<iFvwm> 太҉阳҉系҉ ҉的҉ ҉蛋҉蛋҉
<adam8157> gfrog: IPS屏幕黑的地方太黑了, 不习惯...
<palomino|working> ...
 * iFvwm 蛋蛋的机子，只值4000块。
<palomino|working> -x 神秘的ee
<iFvwm> 神҉秘҉的҉e҉e҉
<abine> 专业黑
<abine> 蛋蛋好
<huntxu> adam8157: 13寸不嫌小麽
<abine> 刚刚好
<adam8157> huntxu: 12.5呢 嫌小, 上班时外接显示器准备
<abine> 有人要问我买什么笔记本好
<huntxu> adam8157: 12.5，女生用的
<abine> 唉
<huntxu> lol
<abine> 上网本
<abine> 12.5的是上网本
<huntxu> 幾年前見過女同學用12.5的vaio，剛好
<abine> sony的贵死了
<abine> 垃圾
<huntxu> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<abine> 像个高级玩具
<huntxu> -r 神
<iFvwm> 神
<iGoogle> 15“的都嫌小呢
<savr> anyone want to work this sunday for 500rmb?
<huntxu> 什麽是倒字。。
<abine> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<iGoogle> 英文
<abine> iFv
<iGoogle> -r anyone want to work this sunday for 500rmb?
<iFvwm> ¿qɯɹ005 ɹoɟ ʎɐpuns sᴉɥʇ ʞɹoʍ oʇ ʇuɐʍ ǝuoʎuɐ
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于收到本子了?
<abine> iFvwm: 你蛋疼不？
<huntxu> 噢，tr
<abine> 又是一个KK
<huntxu> -ap adam8157 
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<huntxu> 靠，蛋蛋隱藏了
<cfy> -r adam8157 
<huntxu> -ap iGoogle 
<iFvwm> 7518ɯɐpɐ
<iGoogle> 查nick。。。查ip呢
<cfy> -r 7518ɯɐpɐ
<iFvwm> ɐdɐɯ8157
<huntxu> 靠。
<cfy> -r ɐdɐɯ8157
<iFvwm> 7518ɯɐpɐ
<cfy> -r 7518ɯɐpɐ
<iFvwm> ɐdɐɯ8157
<huntxu> -ap 58.20.51.237
<iFvwm> 58.20.51.237 ► CN ► Changsha-He-Xi-DIA-3552-DDN-Net ▇  ► CNC Group CHINA169 Hunan Province Network ► CN ▇  ► CNCGroup HuNan province network
<iGoogle> 。。
<iFvwm>  ► CN ▇ 
<cfy> -r ɐdɐɯ8157
<iFvwm> 7518ɯɐpɐ
<huntxu> 這也叫精確
<iGoogle> 还能精确？
<iGoogle> 登记的，有些可以显示几楼。
<huntxu> 到樓層，房號的，才叫精確
<iGoogle> 你去登记吧
<adam8157> imtxc: huntxu iGoogle debian下装个啥就能自动检测系统生成grub配置文件来着?
<iGoogle> update-grub
<huntxu> 還是神靠譜
<iGoogle> 没检测吧。啥检测？配置自己乱写都成啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 包名叫啥来着
<iGoogle> 执行，就提示包名
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] os-probe 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像是这个名字，不确定。
<iGoogle> 要人记，不智能啊
<adam8157> UbuntuTalk: 好象是!
 * adam8157 IPS屏幕真黑啊
<iGoogle> -bk IPS屏幕
<iFvwm>  IPS屏幕（In-Plane Switching，平面转换）技术是日立公司于2001推出的液晶面板技术，俗称“Super TFT”。从名字中我们也能看出，其实IPS屏幕就是基于TFT的一种技术，其实质还是TFT屏幕。 
 * iFvwm 其实质还是TFT屏幕。
<iGoogle> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還每次得把自己屏幕調黑
<iGoogle> 我是换主题，换黑的。
<huntxu> 不木紋了
<iGoogle> default theme
<iGoogle> bye
<iFvwm> Ξ
<nopcall> -bk gentoo
<iFvwm>  Gentoo是一个基于Linux的自由操作系统，它能为几乎任何应用程序或需求自动地作出优化和定制。追求极限的配置、性能，以及顶尖的用户和开发者社区，都是Gentoo体验的标志特点。 Gentoo的哲学是自由和选择。得益于一种称为Portage的技术，Gentoo能成为理想的安全
<iFvwm> 服务器、开发工作站、专业桌面、游戏系统、嵌入式解决方案或者别的东西——你想让它成为什么，它就可以成为什么。由于它近乎无限的适应性，可把Gentoo称作元发行版。 
<alvin_quiet_mode> -bk porn
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<alvin_quiet_mode> -bk sex
<iGoogle> 新加坡国立大学 的 byoooo
<eexpress> -kick adam8157 
<eexpress> @_@
<byoooo> iGoogle: ?
<eexpress> kick adam
<iGoogle> 好快的。
<eexpress> -kick adam8157
<eexpress> kick adam8157
<iGoogle> 唉，笨 cfy
<iGoogle> msg 那边啊
<eexpress> iGoogle: 懂了。。
<iGoogle> @@
<eexpress> 没效果啊
<eexpress> iGoogle: 效果来了？
<iGoogle> 啥。我输入的
<eexpress> .....
<iGoogle> 你要msg 那边，对bot说
<eexpress> iGoogle: 我说了呀
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 蛋蛋 加入聊天室。《~adam》
<iGoogle> 没见蛋蛋先踢的啊
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋咋会知道呢
<adam8157> iGoogle: nnnnd
<iFvwm> huntxu: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<eexpress> adam8157:  乃mei　auto-rejoin
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你为啥踢我的bot
<huntxu> msg不行
<adam8157> iGoogle: 它乱叫
<huntxu> 爛bot，ban了最好
<iGoogle> 不会吧。难道是碰巧？
<huntxu> -bk 神
<iFvwm>  神，指人的精神；也用于形容高深莫；测迷信的人称天地万物的创造者和所崇拜的人死后的精灵为神；同时神也作为姓氏。 
<archl> 。
<huntxu> 還有姓神的
<archl> -bk 帅
<iFvwm>  帅姓出自师姓，始祖师昺，为三国末晋初的大司徒、兵曹尚书，他为避晋景帝司马师的名讳而改姓帅。“帅”跟“师”字仅有一划之别，虽然读音完全不同，但从历史文献上追源溯流，两姓却完全是不分彼此的一家，因为帅氏正是师氏分支出来的。根据《广韵》和《名贤氏族言行类稿》上记载，古代掌乐之官曰师，
<iFvwm> 故以官为氏而姓了师氏，传到三国时代，有一位师昺在晋国担任尚书的官职，为了要避晋景公的名讳，就将自己的姓改少一横，变成了帅氏，开创了另一个姓氏家族。 
<alvin_quiet_mode> -bk 傻逼
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<huntxu> 尼瑪，取個名字叫神奇
<alvin_quiet_mode> -bk 傻
<iFvwm> 1、汉字解释基本信息　　【汉字】傻
<iGoogle> 这lag的
<iGoogle> @
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何安装回xp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398242 小弟虫子一只；实验室电脑被以前的师兄给安装上了ubuntu，而且安装的还有问题：每次开机都显示grub rescue。于是我想冲掉装回XP重新弄。但貌似是ubuntu和windows对硬盘要求格式不同，因此无论我用U盘还是光盘都 …
<iGoogle> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<alvin_quiet_mode> -d 你好
<alvin_quiet_mode> -x 傻逼
<iFvwm> 傻҉逼҉
<alvin_quiet_mode> -t 傻逼
<iFvwm>  ► press
<alvin_quiet_mode> -p 傻逼
<alvin_quiet_mode> -p 8.8.8.8
<alvin_quiet_mode> -ap 8.8.8.8
<iFvwm> 8.8.8.8 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► searched the AP
<iFvwm> NIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registry (RIR). ►  ► Please search the other RIRs at whoi
<iFvwm> s.arin.net or whois.ripe.net ► for more information about that range. ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ 
<alvin_quiet_mode> -deb 傻逼
<alvin_quiet_mode> -rss 傻逼
<alvin_quiet_mode> /away
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk cfy|rm -rf ./
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，用命令的都踢了。
<eexpress>  /msg ifvwm kick huntxu
<eexpress> 等了一个下午了快。。。cc iGoogle 
<iFvwm> huntxu: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<huntxu> eexpress: 不行，它不認我
<eexpress> huntxu: @_@
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有不用X的模拟器么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398249 没有X,在字符界面下就可以玩的模拟器。 这样好直接接到电视机上玩啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lookhi — 2013-01-04 16:30 
<nopcall> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 广东省广州市电信 的 包包 加入聊天室。《~chatzilla》
<eexpress> ....
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> eexpress: ?!
<eexpress> zmcbb30: namoamitabuddha: 干嘛？！
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你的机器人咋个下线了...
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 哪位达人推荐几款开源的MTS文件格式转换软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398253 哪位达人推荐几款开源的MTS文件格式转换软件。 松下摄像机拍摄的视频文件是MTS的，占用容量太大，想转换。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2013-01-04 16:54 
<eexpress> bye_bye: 我是cfy
<bye_bye> eexpress: ....
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你没看到好戏, 我找到bot的bug, 用bot kick掉ee了.
<eexpress> bye_bye: @_@
<eexpress> bye_bye: 怎么做到的？
<bye_bye> eexpress: 他有个正则匹配, 凡是可以通过的, 就可以私聊给bot发命令.
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我就改了个nick, 然后 /msg ifvwm kick iGoogle
<eexpress> bye_bye: 嗯。。。
<eexpress> bye_bye: 对了，为了实现int a[5];/*do something */ a[]={1,2,3,4,5}
<eexpress> bye_bye: 写了一个　#define array_copy(x,...) {int x##_tmp[] =__VA_ARGS__;memcpy(a,x##_tmp,sizeof(a));}
<alvin_quiet_mode> 09:52:08 -!- iGoogle [~eexpress@58.20.51.237] has quit [Quit: iGoogle]
<alvin_quiet_mode> 09:52:14 -!- iFvwm [~eexp-bot@58.20.51.237] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
 * kevinyings 我想起一句话，少年你以为有这么多人看你贴吗？
<eexpress> bye_bye: 于是可以array_copy(a,{1,2,3,4,5})属于什么水平？
<eexpress> kevinyings: 收打击了？
<kevinyings> eexpress, 是的
<eexpress> bye_bye: 擦。。。vpn断开了。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 太gaoji了, 我不会..
<eexpress> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 宏里面的变长参数...
<bye_bye> eexpress: 你那x##_tmp是啥???
<eexpress> bye_bye: 其实就是实现a_tmp[]={1,2,3,4,5},然后，memcpy(a,a_tmp,sizeof(a))
<bye_bye> eexpress: 哦, 那我就知道了...
<eexpress> bye_bye: 原来{1,2,3}算三个参数。。
<eexpress> bye_bye: 我艹。。。原来如此。。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 我跑一下试试看...
<eexpress> bye_bye: 好。。
<bye_bye> eexpress: 目的何在?
<bye_bye> eexpress: 直接写: a[] = {1, 2, 3, 4, 5}
<eexpress> bye_bye: a[]={1,2,3,4,5}可以？
<bye_bye> eexpress: int xx[] = {x, x, x, x} 不可以吗?
<eexpress> bye_bye: 去掉int啊
<eexpress> bye_bye: a[]={1,2,3,4,5};foo(a),a[]={5,4,3,2,1};foo(a)这样
<eexpress> bye_bye: 方便‘初始化’
 * eexpress 吃饭
<bye_bye> eexpress: 那是不行. 不过, 只要你能用大括号初始化, 就证明数据是给定的了...
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: 你看得见 ee 的 bot 的 code?
<bye_bye> eexpress: 哦, 知道你的要求了.
<bye_bye> eexpress: gaoji.
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • centos编译了一个KO驱动,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398259 安装的是6.3的，硬盘扩展芯片是3132，每次启动都慢3-5分钟 按照官方3132，编译了他的驱动sata_sil24.ko 我想启动自检就加载此驱动，能否解决开机慢的问题 怎么设置开机加载启动？ 统计信息:  …
<archl> roylez: dooloo 完蛋了?
<archl> o
<archl> 是变化了
 * adam8157 x230的键位很不适应...
<huntxu> adam8157: 外接鍵盤吧，再入一個茶軸
<imtxc> bye_bye: NND
<adam8157> huntxu: 家里桌子小, 茶轴扔公司就好
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<bye_bye> adam8157: 买个桌子.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这破论坛.
<bye_bye> adam8157: http://www.tao3c.com/product/505509.html?cpsSrc=cps
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 【】奔步 KG201-N 全竹无线键盘 全球首创__高鸿商城【评测 报价 行情 正品行货 货到付款】Insert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title hereInsert title here
<weakiwi> 机械键盘真的那么好么
<weakiwi> 不是说噪音大
<imtxc> bye_bye: 丫种子价格居然会变
<weakiwi> 。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这不正常吗...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 一免费的,哥正下的high, 今天发现不免费了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 前两天坑了我的那冷门种子现在又免费了 还2X
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那是好事呀!!!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 快点儿开bt上传!!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 可是我已经下载完了啊....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 肯定好多人下载...
<imtxc> 算了 不管了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没智商呀你...
<imtxc> 大不了封号
<imtxc> bye_bye: 现在我要上网 开了BT速度太慢.
<namoamitabuddha> 什么叫做机械键盘
<bye_bye> imtxc: ........................................ 上网不着急, 先赚积分是要紧事...
<namoamitabuddha> 什么叫做积分
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Snowlinux 4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398264 Snowlinux是一套基于Debian最新稳定版本的Linux发行，其特色在于四种桌面环境：GNOME、KDE、LXDE、Xfce。其宗旨是用户友好性、集成多种有用的调整及精心挑选的应用软件。该项目还单独开发一份基于Ubuntu …
<eexpress> bye_bye: 我emacs开启透明了。。
<eexpress> emacs万岁
<eexpress> 打倒vim
<ofan> 打到ee
<eexpress> ofan: 打倒呕饭
<ofan> 打倒ee
<eexpress> ofan: 打倒呕饭
<ofan> 发现我的ssh经常被重置
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: /whois eexpress 
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/220745.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ [图]美科学家研发量子雷达可截获隐形飞机_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<eexpress> ofan: 打倒呕饭
<eexpress> 米果的还ssh
<ofan> daodao
<ofan> 打倒eeeeeeeee
<eexpress> ofan: 打倒呕饭
<archl> ...
<archl> cfy...
<archl> 蹭饭鸭。。。
<eexpress> eexp: <ofan> 打倒ee
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助~~关于各种驱动~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398269 找了好久都没找到linux下的驱动啊！！！ 而且我还是TP的本本，问联想客服，人家直接说没有！！！ 问问各位大神怎么办？ 显卡，声卡，HDMI输出，网卡，电源管理，指纹，TrackPoint，小红帽。。。。 好多东西 …
<eexp> 把呕饭加入黑名单，监视
<realrealjerry_> gdm无法识别xmonad，请问如何解决？
<realrealjerry_> 按照wiki安装的xmonad
<ofan> eexp: lol 监视我干嘛
<xiaoy> realrealjerry_, 看看这个: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=131450
<kk> xiaoy ⇪ ti: Can't start Xmonad from GDM (Page 1) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums
<eexp> error: RPC failed; result=56, HTTP code = 0
<eexp> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<eexp> Everything up-to-date
<eexpress> eexp: ...
<eexpress> ofan: 因为　<ofan> 打倒ee
<eexpress> cc eexp 
<ofan> lol
<good0> ?? what are we talking about?
<ofan> 打倒ee
<ofan> eexp: 渣渣
<eexpress> ofan: 打倒呕饭
<ofan> eexpress: 渣渣
<realrealjerry_> 谢谢 xiaoy
<realrealjerry_> 这就去折腾
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • compiz下雪，养鱼特效怎么开启？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398270 有谁在arch下成功开启这些额外特效吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gf0710020216 — 2013-01-04 19:46 
<ofan> 打倒emacs
<good0> ^+1
<imtxc> 打倒emacs
<imtxc> bye_bye: 打倒
<eexpress> imtxc: 打倒
<realrealjerry_> 为什么要打倒神器？
<good0> vim smells better .. :p
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 120.85.208.1
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<eexp> eexpress: 我们來踢呕饭吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀神自言自語
<bye_bye> eexp: bot呢...
<eexpress> eexp: 好
<ofan> 打倒emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> vim +1
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: eexpress 是cfy
<ofan> 他们合体了
<eexpress> ofan: 打倒呕饭
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦。。 那也是 神之變異分身
<bye_bye> ofan: 打倒色狒狒.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 打倒色猩猩.
<eexp> 我想看电视去。没精神。我开这里吧。
<iFvwm> Ξ
<ofan> bye_bye: 色大象
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 呕饭 加入聊天室。《~ofan》
<ofan> 真无聊
 * ofan 打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs打倒emacs
<pocoyo> 有事发生啊
<nopcall> ofan: 大胆～放肆～
 * ofan 打倒ee以及其小弟
<ofan> eexpr: 你也合体了
<eexpr> ofan: tä½ 
<ofan> eexpr: 踢我有毛用
<eexpr> ofan: 开心.
<ofan> 看书去
<eexpr> eexp: 你修复那个bug了?
<bye_bye> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<bye_bye> -ap 220.189.232.253
<iFvwm> 220.189.232.253 ► CN ► CHINANET-ZJ Huzhou node network ► Zhejiang Telecom ▇  ► No. 257 Qingjiang Road, Hangzhou, Zhejiang.310066 ► CN ▇  ► N
<iFvwm> o.18 Hongqi Road,Huzhou,Zhejiang.313000 ► CN ▇ 
<ofan> -ap 127.0.0.1
<iFvwm> 127.0.0.1 ► General placeholder reference for all IPv4 addresses ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ 
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<ofan> -ap 0.0.0.0
<iFvwm> 0.0.0.0 ► General placeholder reference for all IPv4 addresses ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ 
<ofan> 渣渣
<bye_bye> -d "叼"
<bye_bye> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<ofan> -p 127.0.0.1
<iFvwm> 您查询的IP:127.0.0.1 • 本站主数据：保留地址 • 参考数据一：保留地址
<ofan> -p 0.0.0.0
<iFvwm> 您查询的IP:0.0.0.0 • 本站主数据：IANA • 参考数据一：IANA
<ofan> -p 192.168.1.1
<iFvwm> 您查询的IP:192.168.1.1 • 本站主数据：本地局域网 • 参考数据一：本地局域网
<ofan> -p 192.168.0.1
<iFvwm> 您查询的IP:192.168.0.1 • 本站主数据：本地局域网 • 参考数据一：本地局域网
<ofan> -p 255.255.255.255
<iFvwm> 您查询的IP:255.255.255.255 • 本站主数据：IP138数据库 20120523 • 参考数据一：IP138数据库 20120523
<namoamitabuddha> -ap
<ofan> -ap 255.255.255.255
<iFvwm> 255.255.255.255 ► Broadcast addresses ► These addresses cannot (should not) be routed on the Internet. ► http://www.apnic.net/db/RIRs.html ►
<iFvwm>  US ▇  ► 6 Cordelia Street ► South Brisbane ► QLD 4101 ► AU ▇ 
<ofan> -ap 10.0.0.1
<iFvwm> 10.0.0.1 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► This block is reserved for private internets ► Please refer to RFC 1918 <http:
<iFvwm> //www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1918.txt>  ► for more information. ►  ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ 
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 120.85.208.1
<iFvwm> 120.85.208.1 ► China Unicom Guangdong province network ► China Unicom ► CN ▇  ► CNC Group CHINA169 Guangdong Province Network ► CN ▇ 
<CyrusYzGTt> -p 120.85.208.1
<iFvwm> 您查询的IP:120.85.208.1 • 本站主数据：广东省广州市联通 • 参考数据一：广东省广州市联通
<CyrusYzGTt> 我現在。
<CyrusYzGTt> 艾丫。。 泄密了。。 
<ofan> http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/error-handling.html  打不开？
 * adam8157 我擦, 这10M光纤的上传速度...
<eexpress> adam8157: 手抖了。。。把小电影上传了？
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> adam8157: 要我说你该下点高清的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 下載 4k視頻
<ofan> cfy也学的这么yd了
<eexpress> ofan: 还不是跟你学得
<ofan> eexpress: 不学好啊
<ofan> nnnd rwh正看着网站就挂了
<eexpress> ofan: 你太坏了
<eexpress> ofan:　看来haskell不靠谱
<ofan> eexpress: 跟haskell毛关系
<eexpress> ofan: 怎么没关系。。。
<ofan> 网站用django写的
<eexpress> why not haskell?
<ofan> 不知道
<ofan> 网站应该是出版商做的
<ofan> http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/error-handling.html  打不开啊
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 蛋蛋 加入聊天室。《~adam》
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • bash: [ -n "$a" ]结果是正常的，[ -n $a ]无论$a是否为空都会返回真 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398275 bash: [ -n "$a" ]结果是正常的，[ -n $a ]无论$a是否为空都会返回真。。。 我用的还是10.04~不过应该没什么关系吧~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feirainy — 2013-01-04 20:49 
<ofan> adam8157: 漂亮
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉。
<gfrog> adam8157: 被坑了
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 年会。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去五星级酒店拓展训练?
<gfrog> adam8157: 差不多吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 明年得长精神了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 求吐槽
<gfrog> adam8157: 吐槽无力啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 求吐槽
<eexpress> ofan: 你真无聊
<adam8157> eexpress: 别让bot乱叫外号 下次就ban了
<ofan> eexpress: iFvwm | 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 蛋蛋 加入聊天室。《~adam》  谁无聊？
<gfrog> eexpress: 神乃还在折腾bot？
<ofan> gfrog: 那是cfy
<eexpress> eexp: <adam8157> eexpress: 别让bot乱叫外号 下次就ban了
<eexpress> adam8157: 帮你转达了
<gfrog> ofan: 我擦。
<ofan> gfrog: 他们偷偷合体了
<gfrog> eexpress: 木下限。
<eexpress> ofan: 你啊，我看了半天不知道为啥你说漂亮。。。
<eexpress> gfrog: @_@
<ofan> cfy: 踢的漂亮
<cfy> adam8157: kick我干嘛？
<adam8157> cfy: 你的bot乱叫
<cfy> adam8157: 又不是我的bot
<adam8157> cfy: 连坐
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋乃今天去哪个office上班了？
<imtxc> 酷吏阿当
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊,在哪入职了.
<adam8157> gfrog: 在家啊 无业呢今天
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 打算年后入么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 在家啊 无业呢明天
 * gfrog 失业中的蛋蛋 ^
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不去那哪里了？
<cfy> gfrog: @_@
 * imtxc 我失业一天第二天就没饭吃了
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没入职嘛
<cfy> imtxc: .
<cfy> adam8157: 不再rh干了？！
<adam8157> cfy: en
<cfy> adam8157: 去哪了？
<adam8157> cfy: 在家啊 无业呢今天
<imtxc> .......
<cfy> adam8157: ...........
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 其实ubuntu for phone还是占了很大的先机的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398279 个人电脑发展到先在分成了两个大的分支,一是桌面电脑,二是移动设备.目前来看这两个分支的发展趋势是,个人电脑正在朝便捷化发展,而移动设备功能日益增强.其实科技发展到一定阶段,二 …
<cfy> bye_bye: 出来证实下。。
<bye_bye> cfy: ?
<bye_bye> cfy: 啥?
<bye_bye> cfy: ee把bug给封了. 
<cfy> bye_bye: adam8157 不在rh干了？
<cfy> Mayaer: 乃来啦
<adam8157> Mayaer: 闺女
<bye_bye> cfy: 你说 adam8157 呀... 我只看到他的twitter上面写,  bye redhat. 
<bye_bye> cfy: 别的我不知道呀. 
<cfy> bye_bye: .....
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然没去那哪里。。。 啧啧
<Mayaer> cfy: 恩。。。艰难的来了//
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没入职呢
<cfy> bye_bye: 怎么搞的。。。你不是 adam8157 同事么。。
<cfy> adam8157: 准备如哪里？
<cfy> adam8157: 准备入哪里？
<gfrog> bye_bye: 牛蛋蛋为了逃避今天的坑爹年会，所以赶快撤离了。
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是...
<bye_bye> gfrog: 你去了? 
<cfy> gfrog: 然后去哪里了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么坑爹法?
<iFvwm> Ξ
<Mayaer> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<gfrog> bye_bye: 不去肿么会知道坑爹 @@
<gfrog> cfy: 然后回家了 ^
<cfy> gfrog: ...~~~~~
<gfrog> adam8157: 吐槽无力。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃的不好?
<gfrog> cfy: 据说失业中
<eexp> 谁啊。谁啊
<eexp> 蛋蛋。你真不喜欢这外号？我改一个
<eexp> 坏蛋。
<eexp> lol
<eex> eexp: 不给 iFvwm op, 没意思了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 真的吐槽无力了。。。
 * gfrog 不说了，回家。
<eexp> 我加了on_kick
<eex> eexp: 我去看看代码去. 
 * gfrog 回家搞rpi
<eexp> 然后，反击，谁踢bot，bot就踢谁。
<eex> eexp: lol
<eexp> gfrog: 还nas?
<cfy> gfrog: 这么多rpi....
<eexp> 可以 msg bot welcome 0
<eexp> 关闭打招呼
<eex> eexp: 不行呀... 你这op不能用呀....
<iFvwm> cfy: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<gfrog> eexp: 主要是做time machine，我的随身硬盘插上自动备份到大硬盘上
<gfrog> cfy: .
<gfrog> cfy: 神学我的 XD
<cfy> gfrog: 怎么弄time machine的？
<eex> cfy: 得改成他名字的sub string才行的. 
<eexp> gfrog: 这。。。你不版本控制。直接覆盖？
<gfrog> cfy: udev+rsync  @@
<gfrog> eexp: 那天问过乃们增量备份的事情呀。
<cfy> gfrog: 你说的time machine不是apple的那个吧
<eexp> 那类文件嘛。
<gfrog> cfy: 显然不是。。
<imtxc> 嚓嚓嚓 iFvwm 
<ofan> gfrog: 不能snapshot吧
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<eexp> bin也增量？
<cfy> gfrog: 最多同步啊。。。tiem体现在哪里？
<imtxc> -t 咔咔咔
<iFvwm>  ► 【医】 diiodocarbazol
<eex> eexp: 给ifvwm一个op玩玩嘛~
<imtxc> -bk 咔咔咔
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<eexp> 这是工具，好吧。不能玩
<imtxc> -x 咔咔咔
<iFvwm> 咔҉咔҉咔҉
<imtxc> -r 咔咔咔
<iFvwm> 咔咔咔
<imtxc> -d 咔咔咔
<ofan> -t 蛋疼
<iFvwm>  ► headache
<imtxc> -t 色大象
<iFvwm>  ► 【经】 good round
<imtxc> -bk 色大象
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<ofan> iFvwm: 你蛋疼叫headache?
<gfrog> ofan: cfy rsync可以捣鼓出来增量备份的。
<cfy> gfrog: how
<ofan> gfrog: 单独存增量？
<imtxc> -ap 111.161.70.15
<iFvwm> 111.161.70.15 ► CN ► China Unicom Tianjin province network ► China Unicom ▇  ► China Unicom Tianjin Province Network ► CN ▇  ► No.156,Fu-Xin
<eexp> 反正吧。 rsync错一个点，你就完蛋了。 gfrog
<iFvwm> g-Men-Nei Street, ► Beijing,100031,P.R.China ► CN ▇ 
<eexp> 自动化有风险的
<gfrog> cfy: ofan google呗，俺随手找到一篇。 http://lin128.blog.51cto.com/407924/293095
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ 通过rsync远程增量备份您的数据 - 技术成就成就梦想 - 51CTO技术博客
<gfrog> eexp: 那有啥靠谱方案嘛？
<gfrog> eexp: btrfs？
<ofan> gfrog: 那每次做增量的时候不都得把以前的增量都合并后再计算增量..
 * eexp 曾经 rsync 冲掉一个目录
<eex> eexp: bug....
<eex> eexp: eval `ls` 能显示的...
<ofan> rsync是in-place的增量
<eexp> 是啊。别乱搞啊
<eex> eexp: 放心...
<eexp> 那就是做这事情的
<ofan> bot还支持eval?
<eexp> 哎，你们这些坏蛋啊。
<eex> eexp: 跟我有啥关系...
<eexp> 咋叫我放心哦
<eex> eexp: 我一直帮你找bug的...
<eexp> 你最喜欢透露东西
<eex> eexp: 帮你找bug也算...
<eexp> 不能说
<eex> eexp: ...
<eexp> 方便远程的啊
<eexp> 这。。。别人都看不懂pl。都被你说了。
<bye_bye> 不玩了, 没意思. 
<eexp> 不准玩了
<eexp> 推荐片子
<bye_bye> eexp: v
<bye_bye> eexp: v字仇杀队你都不看...
<eexp> 看那头像，就呕吐。我记得
<eexp> 是那长胡子吧
<bye_bye> eexp: 面具呀...
<eexp> 是面具带一个胡子一样的
<eexp> 丑死啊
<bye_bye> eexp: 今年新拍的007看不看?
<Mayaer> http://weibo.com/u/3210939773?wvr=5&lf=reg
<kk> Mayaer 啥标题, ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<eexp> 007无聊的时候，可以看
<bye_bye> eexp: 哦, 对了, 金钱帝国, 拍的挺好的. 我觉得值得一看. 
<Mayaer> 我的头像就是戴着那面具
<Mayaer> XD
<eexp> 。
<Mayaer> 啥？  注册？
<eexp> 我看看介绍
<cfy> gfrog: 原来是通过backup-dir实现的
<eexp> 2009年。。
<cfy> gfrog: 其实我问你，就想知道怎么实现的。具体脚本无所谓了
<bye_bye> eexp: 反正你没看过, 还管年份?
<gfrog> cfy: 早说嘛
<eexp> 不看
<bye_bye> eexp: ...............
<bye_bye> eexp: 那给你007的好了.
<gfrog> cfy: 找到一个更神的，拿git做，也不嫌蛋疼。 https://code.google.com/p/flyback
<bye_bye> eexp: 危险关系看不看?     这是一个充满了性、谎言、危险的故事，《危险关系》源自法国著名放荡主义小说。被世界各国改编成为电影，电影中的情色内容往往成为争议热点，由著名编剧严歌苓操刀改编成为中国版本的《危险关系》，用旧上海的奢华，演绎出一段荡气回肠的爱情。
<cfy> gfrog: Git cannot archive files that can't fit into main memory. So most large files are excluded from backups by default (in the preferences). Hopefully they will fix this bug soon. I am not affiliated with Apple, nor have I even used Time Machine personally. Please don't sue me.
<eexp> 放荡主义。
<bye_bye> eexp: lol
<cfy> gfrog: 大文件不行？蛋疼死了
<bye_bye> eexp: 心动了吧
<cfy> gfrog: 我好象没那么多空间做备份。。
<eexp> 你发邮箱吧。
<cfy> gfrog: 转os x的时候，丢失了绝大部分非~/下的配置
<bye_bye> lol
<iGoogle> Ξ
<gfrog> cfy: 我专门买了个3.5的移动硬盘做备份
<cfy> gfrog: 多大？
 * gfrog 现在硬盘大，坏一次硬盘伤不起啊。
<eexp> 额。啥时候断了？
<gfrog> cfy: 2T
<cfy> gfrog: 多少钱？
<cfy> 295G	movies/
<gfrog> cfy: 更大的NAS正在考虑中，不过短期内没法做
<gfrog> cfy: 599还是699来着。。
<cfy> gfrog: ....
<gfrog> cfy: wd my book
<bye_bye> eexp: 好了. 
<eexp> 难道很重要的资料。 gfrog
<eexp> bye_bye: ok :D
<gfrog> eexp: 恩，花钱买的视频
<bye_bye> gfrog: 699 1t wd 的nas
<gfrog> eexp: 丢了就没地方搞了。
<eexp> gfrog: ..................奇才。赶紧共享
<gfrog> eexp: 有加密的。。。
<eexp> 保证不丢
<eexp> 那种加密？
<gfrog> eexp: 不知道，windows里的，没细看 @@
<cfy> gfrog: @_@
<eexp> 。
<cfy> gfrog: os x的hfs+加密咋样？
<cfy> 无所谓了
<gfrog> cfy: 不是说磁盘加密啦。。。
<eexp> 不会是那种只能专门播放器看的吧。
<gfrog> eexp: .
<eexp> 就是bin改改
<cfy> gfrog: 搞什么。。。
<gfrog> eexp: 是啊，不过没详细看，一个exe加一个lic，exe应该是视频主体，lic大概是偏移地址之类的。
<ofan> 3t nas撸过
<eexp> 私有篡改的嘛。不算加密
<gfrog> eexp: 嗯，好吧，篡改
<gfrog> eexp: 感脚应该找朋友帮忙看看 @@
 * gfrog 撤退，回家玩儿派去
<jusss> 昨晚看了我唾弃你的坟墓2010
<jusss> 里面那个智障为啥也要被杀，人家都不停的说sorry了，再说他又不是主动rape女主的，是被迫的，
<iFvwm> Ξ
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 推荐一个可以安装ubuntu的笔记本吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398281 希望性能高 因为主要用途是做大型数值计算 当然首先是可以安装ubuntu 谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-01-04 21:42 
<jusss> iFvwm: ...
<jusss> ?
<jusss> eexp:?
<jusss>  eexp: ?
<ofan> jusss: 那个貌似看过
<iFvwm> Ξ
<jusss> ofan: 你也感觉那个智障不该死吧
<ofan> jusss: 忘了，去年看的
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: Deadfall2012看了没，这简直就是个渣片呀
<ofan> jusss: mei
<ofan> jusss: book.realworldhaskell.org 能不能打开
<abine> 树莓派防盗系统
<jusss> ofan: no
<abine> 基于树莓派的分布式网络自动预警防盗系统
<alvin_quiet_mode> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode ⇪ ti: ODROID | Hardkernel
<hqy66> skydrive上传大文件老是失败！
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 英文版Ubuntu，每次开机都会显示Incomplete language support! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398289 安装了中文，Language for menus and windows 里面汉语是灰色的，请问是怎么回事啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 x01673 — 2013-01-04 22:27 
<fairywell28> hqy66, 试试  pan.baidu.com
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 百度云 网盘-您的网络U盘 (@ baidu.com)
<abine> 在树莓派上成功编译XBMC
<abine> 累人啊
<grm> 请问可以推荐一个好一点的下载工具吗？wget太慢了。
<abine> wget很好用啊
<te3c_> - -。你网速太慢了吧
<abine> 你可以用ARIA2
<abine> 应该是你的网速有慢
<abine> WGET下载是很快的
<abine> 都是满速下载
<grm> 我的axel速度是wget的3倍。
<abine> 那你就用axel
<grm> 想问一下是否还有更好的。
<fairywell28> 迅雷
<abine> 更好的话也就是几个了
<fairywell28> 其他 aria curl wget都是适合国外网络的
<fairywell28> 国内迅雷最好
<abine> 你需要更快的网络宽带
<abine> 电驴都 可以下载的很快的
<abine> 有源的话
<grm> 但是迅雷电驴的需要wine的吧？
<abine> 电驴不用wine
<abine> linux下有电骡
<abine> 很好用
<fairywell28> web迅雷？
<abine> 比那个被阉割过的电驴还好用
<abine> 嗯
<hqy66> 谁用渣雷?
<abine> WEB迅雷离线下载
<abine> 下载是这样的
<abine> 搜寻种子
<abine> 然后用迅雷离线下载回来
<abine> 再用其他下载工具从迅雷那里下载回来
<grm> 哦哦，不想用wine，我试试电驴吧，谢谢！
<abine> 可以一直满速下载
<abine> 要是光用BT的话，需要有足够的源才行
<abine> 不然就要用PT
<abine> PT需要有帐号
<abine> 现在已经可以用树莓派来离线下载了
<hqy66> dlp拦截迅雷
<abine> 就担心没有足够的硬盘来存放高清视频
<abine> 拦截什么？
<abine> 可以找到迅雷上面有的资源
<abine> ED2K连接
<abine> 然后用迅雷下载，离线的速度就是秒杀
<hqy66> 所以有些国外用户把中国的ip封了
<abine> 可以从迅雷的服务器上稳定的下载回来了
<abine> 是吧
<abine> 很多人只下载不上传
<abine> 所以只好封IP了
<abine> 都是伸手党
<abine> 下载完了马上断开连接
<abine> 不供源
<abine> BT下载的弊端就在这里
<abine> 没人供源，你一直挂在那里，一整天都下载不到几KB
<eexp> abine: 那还是说雷好嘛。强制上传。是不
<abine> 迅雷，我不知道
<eexp> 搜刮你的硬盘
<abine> 老子没有用迅雷的客户端
<abine> 哈
<abine> 没装迅雷的软件
<abine> 只是用它的WEB离线下载
<abine> eexp: 你是大神么？
<abine> 是不是EE大神？“
<abine> momo
<bye_bye> eexp: 谁知道是哪年的呀...
<bye_bye> eexp: 就一个巨模糊的破图片, 怎么找?
<eexp> 你这功夫不深嘛
<eexp> 没看过？
<bye_bye> eexp: 没看过...
<eexp> 都有名字
<hqy66> 渣雷违背共享精神，能封就封。
<bye_bye> hqy66: 怎么违背了?
<eexp> bye_bye: 适合你 -》嫩模性伴过百称空虚
<hqy66> 造成可用来源减少，断源灭种
<eexp> 公安部：“亮黄灯刹不住车”多因未减速
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> eexp: 下雪了么？
<eexp> 下了。可我的皮衣，刚去换小码。nnnd
<eexp> 估计不下雪了，皮衣到了。
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> 那退货
<eexp> 。
<jusss> 刚不小心把cmcc edu给搞了，lol
<cfy> eexp: 皮衣来我们这里买，便宜
<abine> 人皮还是狼皮？
<eexp> 哦。你们那边是集中地
<jusss> 只是测试下，没想到貌似成了
<eexp> 光皮猪 -> abine
<abine> 哈
<eexp> 你穿人皮啊
<abine> 猪皮可以
<abine> 饿了可以煮了吃掉
<eexp> 哪里衣服用猪皮的。。。
<abine> 有猪皮还好了
<abine> 就怕连猪皮都没有
<abine> 用的是人造革
<eexp> cfy: 明天，我到公司挂rpi，加那bot
<eexp> abine: 。。
<cfy> eexp: 就是有点吵。。。。
<eexp> 没穿过皮衣吧
<abine> eexp: 很多都是人造革
<abine> 好不好
<eexp> 设置0就是
<eexp> 你才穿这
<abine> 我就是在裁剪皮革的
<abine> 哈
<abine> 你以为皮那么多
<eexp> 笨蛋才不会看。
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 你买的是不是鹿皮？
<eexp> 尤其这样的天气。必须要皮衣了
<eexp> 羊的
<abine> 貂皮比较好
<eexp> 鹿的是硬毛
<eexp> 。鳄鱼皮也好。Lol
<abine> 那是用来做皮夹子的
<abine> 钱包用的
<abine> 皮鞋
<abine> 小包包
<eexp> 还可以做内裤。某些场合，有人要。
<abine> 恶心
<eexp> lol
<abine> 做皮鞭你要不？
<eexp> 你没看过那照片。内裤是皮毛一体的，毛在里面的吧
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 见过各种皮了
<abine> 裁剪皮很痛苦
<eexp> 烧档
<eexp> 裁剪自己的皮，才痛苦
<abine> 刚刚拿来的皮有一个很浓的味道
<abine> 氨水的味道
<abine> 消毒软化
<eexp> 软化，都是化学品搞。这必须的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 工业化学品处理
<abine> 防腐工艺必须的
<eexp> enduser不在乎这些。
<abine> 他们问不到了
<abine> 闻不到那味道了
<abine> 等那些最终的用户买到手
<eexp> 当然
<abine> 生产的工人最痛苦
<abine> 特别是人造革
<eexp> 你监工？
<abine> 没有监工
<abine> 我以前是有裁剪过皮革的
<abine> 加工皮革裁剪的
<eexp> 。居然有这行业的
<abine> 硬的象木头一样
<eexp> 做条内裤没。 :D
<abine> 不止内裤
<abine> 文胸都有做过的
<abine> 减肥腰带
<eexp> 这么强，发照片看看
<abine> 按摩护颈带
<jusss> eexp: 随便指定的mac地址怎么不能用？
<eexp> jusss: 去论坛找。就一句话。
<abine> 看了你会睡不着
<eexp> 睡觉了。今天困。。。
<frost_> 我发现了一个问题，不知道是不是个bug，并不会引起崩溃，但让我感觉很不舒服
<frost_> 首先是之前我的笔记本在BIOS里开启了UEFI，然后我用优盘安装了12.10，是手工分区，空出了100G，用来安装Ubuntu的是20g然后就开启不了，直接进入了Windows
<frost_> 然后我把UEFI关闭，又重新安装了一遍，这次安装程序提示我是否删除现有的Ubuntu重新安装，我选择了是，然后就没有任何提示开始安装了，安装完开机才发现它把我预留的100G当作了/分区
<frost_> 为什么会这样呢？
<frost_> 谢谢各位了
<jusss> cfy: mac地址为啥不能随便设？
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 可以随便更改
<jusss> al
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 我随便设了个提示不符合要求
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 然后设了个同学的mac地址能用
<alvin_quiet_mode> 要求？
<cfy> jusss: 应该是可以的。
<cfy> jusss: 也许有一定规则吧。
<cfy> jusss: 你可以设置成攻击目标的mac+1
<jusss> cfy: 哦
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 如何对抗arpspoof除了绑定mac
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 刚才arpspoof了一个网络，能用，2分钟后发现没作用了
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: arpspoof 的 bug，或者目标机器重新换个 ip 了。
<cfy> alvin_quiet_mode: bot
<alvin_quiet_mode> cfy: ping
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 我arpspoof了一个netmask为255.255.248.0的子网，是不是太大了？
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: spoof all hosts
<alvin_quiet_mode> what is 248 ?
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: show me your cmd
<bye_bye> -h
<cfy> jusss: 你怎么还在纠结？mdk3搞起
<cfy> bye_bye: @_@
<bye_bye> cf
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: arpspoof -i wlan0 111.61.xx.xx
<bye_bye> cfy: android 的root是啥原理?
<jusss> cfy: 还没买无线网卡
<cfy> bye_bye: 本就是linux,什么远离？
<cfy> bye_bye: 本就是linux,什么原理？
<bye_bye> cfy: 就是, android的破解root权限
<cfy> bye_bye: 破解原理？这个不懂啊
<cfy> bye_bye: 有weibo么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 注销了...
<cfy> bye_bye: .....
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 这算什么？ 仅仅是广播给 111.61.xx.255 了
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 不是255是 111.61.56.1
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: route出来的gw
<gebjgd> cece: 老色鬼医生
<gebjgd> cece: 又推倒几个护士了?
<gebjgd> cece: 已经在帝都扎根了吧
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 广播给 255 了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 我的一个移动硬盘在linux下不认了
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 我怀疑是供电的问题
<cfy> gebjgd: @_@
<cece> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 用有源的usb hub的能认
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 直接插的不认
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: dockstar不认
<gebjgd> cece: 回答
<alvin_quiet_mode>  自身供电不足
<cece> 没，我搬来重庆了 
<cece> gebjgd: .
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 关键问题是那个硬盘是有源的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 3.5" ?
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 我就不明白了 一开始能在dockstar用的 现在dockstar上认不出来 我的上网本认不出来
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 对 大的硬盘盒
<alvin_quiet_mode> 线坏了
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 但是win的机器都能认出来  
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 不是吧
<alvin_quiet_mode> 我猜的
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 应该不是  
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: route出来的不是gw，怎么是bcast了？
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 把所有东西都写下来，都敲到 pastebin。然后再把问题说清楚。再说。
<alvin_quiet_mode> /whois alvin_rxg
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode:http://code.bulix.org/awxj98-82773
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: http://code.bulix.org/awxj98-82773?raw
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 然后你的问题是啥？这还要我再问一遍呢？
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: arpspoof没作用了，
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 开 wireshark  检查下 arp 数据包。 或者，重启 arpspoof
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: wireshark -i wlan0 -f arp
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 嗯
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 但是关机了...
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 广播地址在哪台设备上
<alvin_quiet_mode> broadcast 111.61.63.255
<alvin_quiet_mode> broadcast 111.61.63.255
<alvin_quiet_mode> broadcast 111.61.63.255
<alvin_quiet_mode> broadcast 111.61.63.255
<alvin_quiet_mode> broadcast 111.61.63.255
<alvin_quiet_mode> broadcast 111.61.63.255
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode: .. ..
<alvin_quiet_mode> /away
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: android 的 root
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: 一般就是利用 kernel 的漏洞
<bye_bye> namoamitabuddha: 这么麻烦...
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: 当然如果你通过正规途径就不是这样的
<bye_bye> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 好吧...
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: 解锁，然后什么都能干了
<bye_bye> thx
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: 解锁的代价就是保修没了
 * alvin_quiet_mode 忍不住再吐一下槽。 KERNEL 的 漏洞
<bye_bye> namoamitabuddha: 哦. 
<bye_bye> alvin_quiet_mode: 你太坏了...
<bye_bye> alvin_quiet_mode: 打到.
<namoamitabuddha> 现在不是流行刷机么
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 求解释
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 你的 ifconfig 都告诉你结果了呀。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 刷回来就是了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 而且能把刷机次数的计数器复位
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 刷回来没用。你首先要解锁，才能刷。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那个 bootloader 锁住的，你怎么刷
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 那问题出在哪
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: htc直接官方解锁
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 还能官方加锁
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你 HTC 手机？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 无压力
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 2个都是
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不知道你们那里政策如何
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 我又向广播地址发arp包了？
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 反正国内好像如果解锁了就甭想保修了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我没搞过，不知道，也懒的搞
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 都告诉你了 刷回来 之后加锁 reset计数器 
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 这能自己枷锁？
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 做坏事前，还是先学学坏事的原理吧。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你去看教程啊  当然可以
<namoamitabuddha> 懒得看
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 所以么 天下没有笨人 只有懒人
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我没必要看，活很多
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 没那需求
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那就别刷了
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 不知道问题出在哪
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我没刷啊
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 用官方的吧 我虽然刷机了 但是还是用的官方的rom
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 懒的搞，手机不就是打打电话发发短信上上网
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 因为稳定 就是把机器的语言和rom刷了 用的精简版本的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不需要 root 什么的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 有些机器需要 内存储小的 机器需要root
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: arpspoof那句指令有问题？
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 不是你说的arpspoof gw就可以了吗
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 难道需要加上-t？ arpspoof -t gw？当时我还问来着man里面写的到底是忽略-t xx还是只忽略xx不忽略-t
<frozen2013> 不要问我为什么
<kk>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-05
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助，怎么安装NVIDIA显卡驱动啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398302 我用的联想E430x64，可不会安装NVIDIA驱动，求帮助，我在附加驱动里面安装失败 统计信息: 发表于 由 鞋子来踩踩 — 2013-01-05 5:15 
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • unity桌面dash本身图标为ubuntu logo,现在却变成一个问号图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398304 unity桌面dash本身图标为ubuntu logo,现在却变成一个问号图标，怎么修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-01-05 8:07 
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: 早
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问网络代理中怎么设置用户密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398306 单位上网统一使用代理服务器，因此有用户名和密码。 在代理服务器中设置代理的ip和端口后， 使用firefox上网可输入用户名和密码，网络浏览没问题。 但在使用更新或安装软 …
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 谁能教我注册纽沃斯英雄的账号，和汉化补丁安装，要详细的，我是新手！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398307 RT，本人笨的一塌糊涂，请高人帮我详细的介绍下流程，或者干脆给我一个账号，然后帮我安装补丁算了，我昨天晚上折腾了半天也没弄好，java …
<MeaCulpa> 都已经周六啦？？
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: 上班 or 放假？
<cfy`> pocoyo: .
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛明天老婆就回来了...今晚要抓紧时间狂欢
<MeaCulpa> cfy`: 上班
<cfy`> pocoyo: 你的我跑不出来。。。
<cfy`> pocoyo: 现在是td的跑９位数字。。
<pocoyo> cfy`: 没事
<pocoyo> cfy`: 我几乎不在宿舍上网现在
<cfy`> pocoyo: .....
<vikey> hi
<cfy`> pocoyo: 不过我现在一直有台1300k/s的机器可以用
<kk> vikey, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: lol
<italks> hello everyone
<italks> 没人再聊吗？还是我没接收到
<cfy`> italks: 应该是你没收到 :D
<italks> 嗯，有时候，一来就接收到一段信息
<italks> 不同步呀
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 编译内核出现致命错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398312 编译内核的时候出现错误： FATAL:section header offset=196648 in file 'vmlinux' is bigger than filesize=7971314 ？？？？ 求高手指导，在线等O(∩_∩)O哈！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 miao_lin_hao — 2013-01-05 10:29 
<MeaCulpa> kk 何必呢，弄个高亮
<kk> MeaCulpa, 对此的解释是相当复杂的。  ㍢ 
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: ....没看颜色的路过。。。。
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: ....没开颜色的路过。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy`: 你丫自己nick开了，真损...
<italks> 我一直以为kk是自动发出来的
<cfy`> MeaCulpa: .....啥。。。。
<italks> cfy`, 你的名字是绿色的
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<italks> jusss, 为什么你们的名字有颜色
<italks> 怎么设置的
<MeaCulpa> italks: 小孩子别学坏
<jusss> italks: 人品
<cfy`> italks: MeaCulpa: 这个应该不算吧，是client自行上色的吧
<italks> MeaCulpa, 这不是吧
<jusss> italks: 人品好有颜色
<italks> 跟QQ一样吗？
<jusss> italks: 对，因为开了钻，所以有颜色
<MeaCulpa> 开了光吧
 * MeaCulpa 双手摊开，掌心向外，十指并拢，转
<cfy`> iGoogle: http://www.dgtle.com/article-1990-1.html
<kk> cfy` 啥标题, ⇪ 指尖上纯粹的快乐-HHKB Pro2 Type-S静电容键盘体验-数字尾巴
<cfy`> iGoogle: hhkb pro好像新出type-s了。。
<italks_> 没那么幼稚
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<italks> 网速差，真不给力
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神，乃的bug哪？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<cfy`> gfrog: 基瓦
<twang> lg的led屏是不是容易闪屏阿 用了没3个月就闪了 ..- -#
<gfrog> cfy`: 乃又是谁的马甲？
<cfy`> gfrog: 不换nick,是因为加入太多频道了。。。换起来不好。。。
<italks> 多少人玩微博
<cfy`> italks: 你多少？
<MeaCulpa> 波多黎各咋还没加入美国...
<italks> 这样就换颜色了吧
<MeaCulpa> italks: 哎，堕落了你
 * twang 换鸟
<italks> 又断了？
<italks> 微博也是这名字
<twang> italks: 不是有lag么
<italks> 不知道lag什么意思
<ifvwm1> roylez_: 乐乐，有啥新电影没
<roylez_> ifvwm1: cloud atlas 看不懂的
<italks> 不常使用，不知道这些指令是什么
<cfy> italks: 那是延时
<cfy> ifvwm1: 云图
<twang> 总算该完awesome了
<italks> cfy, 好吧，刚查了一下
<italks> twang, 网速不好，被限速了，没办法呀
<twang> italks: ..
<ifvwm1> 演员不是很喜欢
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 怎么安装除了它自带的gcc4.6.3以外，我想安装gcc4.2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398315 如题：ubuntu 12.04 怎么安装除了它自带的gcc4.6.3以外，我想安装gcc4.2，应该怎么办，求具体方案，急，急急！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 armelite — 2013-01-05 11:02 
<roylez_> ifvwm1: 女主有露波
<ifvwm1> roylez_: 谁？
<cfy> ifvwm1: 假ee?
<ifvwm1> cfy: ...
<cfy> 果然是假的。。。
<cfy> ifvwm1: 说是谁。。。
<ifvwm1> cfy: 我是fvwm1
<ifvwm1> cfy: 他是fvwm
<cfy> ifvwm1: 那也是假的
<cfy> ifvwm1: 你看/nick roylez1么
<cfy> ifvwm1: 你敢/nick roylez1么
<ifvwm1> cfy: 我用fvwm1
<cfy> ifvwm1: 那你原nick是啥
<ifvwm1> cfy: 你不会whois吗...
<cfy> ifvwm1: xxxxxxxx这种，谁知道啊
<ifvwm1> cfy: ...
<cfy> 不知道谁叫xxxxxx
<cfy> 也不知道谁在石家庄
<ifvwm1> ....
<imtxc> -h
<imtxc> 不在了?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<imtxc> HHKB这样的键盘真好看啊, 精致
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 不许说hhkb
<cfy> 我前面说了，被人骂了。。。
<cfy> T_T
<imtxc> 为什么骂
<cfy> quote : 你是IT男吗？每次看到这种情景，就想骂一句：死IT男，活该单身一辈子！
<cfy> imtxc: 就因为说说道hhkb就激动
<imtxc> 其实要是普通键盘也能设计成那样的样子,也挺好看的, 对桌子小的人很适合.
<imtxc> 我不是IT男,我只是桌子小.
<cfy> imtxc: 那买lite
<cfy> imtxc: 几百吧
<imtxc> cfy: 那是个啥,很薄的那种么  那种很不喜欢
<cfy> imtxc: shi...
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 反正用习惯笔记本了, 右边那部分键盘根本不用.
<roylez_> imtxc: 死捱踢男，活该单身一辈子
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 主席求安慰
<roylez_> cfy: 单身一被子
<cfy> roylez_: 主席求安慰
<adam8157> bluezd: ping
<bluezd> adam8157: en
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo刚买的电脑坏掉了
<cfy> @_@
<bluezd> adam8157: 他买的啥电脑？
<roylez_> adam8157: hamo脑残了
<adam8157> bluezd: 三星的一个超级本
<adam8157> bluezd: 他刚跟我说让我别还你电脑, 万一修不好就借你两天...
<adam8157> bluezd: 他刚跟我说让我别还你电脑, 万一修不好就借你的两天...
<adam8157> roylez_: 喜闻乐见
<bluezd> adam8157: 行
<adam8157> bluezd: 让hamo请你金钱豹 我作陪 就这么定了
<bluezd> adam8157: 行
<bluezd> adam8157: 他笔记本哪坏了 ？ 三星的感觉还行啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 可能是uefi的问题, 他分区删掉, 然后电脑点不亮了
<bluezd> adam8157: 话说他为啥买个三星的超级本啊，为啥不买 mba or thinkpad 啊
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> adam8157: 失业蛋
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕不撸
<gfrog> bluezd: hamo 一向是没啥品的。
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕，你好
<gfrog> bluezd: 我是毫毛，乃是壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 我不是好嘛
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC在e17下非常卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398317 用卡来形容不知道贴不贴切，实际上是无论怎样动鼠标，每隔一分钟左右，鼠标就从一个地方跳到另一个地方，是跳，整个过程都没看到鼠标没移动过。-_- 换xfce则完全没这问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2013 …
<bluezd> gfrog: 我是真穷啊，兜里比脸都干净
<gfrog> bluezd: 那钱都放哪了。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 刚掉了
<bluezd> gfrog: 无钱可放啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 刚才看到别的组发红包了
<yunfan> bluezd: 你真土豪 脸上还贴钱
<gfrog> bluezd: 我们发了
<gfrog> bluezd: 比去年多了12块
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好挫啊 proxychains好像不支持启动的时候命令行里传参数
<bluezd> gfrog: 哎 ......
 * gfrog 这事儿说起来太苦逼了，出门吃饭去。
 * bluezd 这事儿说起来太苦逼了，出门吃饭去。
<yunfan> gfrog: 比我好多了 我就没发过年终
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd ...
<jusss> d
<jusss> 掉了...
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 127.0.0.2
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice打印时横向排版问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398320 在使用libreoffice calc打印表格的时候，页面设置为A4纸，横向排版。预览时好好的，打印出来横在纸中间。就是说，打印内容并没有横过来。 然后我使用libreoffice writer测试了一下， …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [请教]Ubuntu12.04如何检查显卡是否启用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398322 电脑DELL INSPIRON 142x，安装的Ubuntu12.04，附加驱动中的 NVIDIA图形加速驱动没有安装。用起来感觉有些卡，想知道显卡是否启用了。 Code: $lspci | grep -i VGA Code: VGA compatible controller:NVIDIA Corporation …
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是么？那就再包一层shell嘛
<imtxc> roylez: 说了我就是桌子小么....
<bluezd> bye_bye: 大象
<imtxc> bye_bye: 色大象,用我的DT440换你的机械键盘吧...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 如何包?
<yunfan> imtxc: 你桌子多大？
<H-level> windows下哪个irc客户端好用呢？要免费的哦
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不知道，直接proxychains shell
<MeaCulpa> H-level: ychat, xchat的免费binary, 或者屁精
<H-level> MeaCulpa, 好，我去看看
<H-level> 搞不懂，linux下的xchat好像免费吧
<MeaCulpa> H-level: 开源但是不发布binary
<MeaCulpa> H-level: 代码太烂，GTK太烂，编译太麻烦，所以dev决定不搞，除非给钱
<H-level> 哦。这一个样子
<bye_bye> bluezd: ..... 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 算上胆放, 可以考虑. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你什么键盘
<cfy> H-level: emacs里的erc挺好
<bye_bye> imtxc: 杂牌字渣青轴
 * imtxc 擦钥匙扣断了 差点丢了钥匙.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还有杂牌子的?
<bye_bye> imtxc: plu
<H-level> cfy, 我试试先哦
<H-level> cfy, 试试pidgin
<bye_bye> imtxc: plu g2000
<cfy> bye_bye: 有weibo么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 注销了... 昨晚你问过了...
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。。。忘了。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 也是很大的这种么
<bye_bye> imtxc: full-size
<bluezd> bye_bye: 你有 chinahdtv 的邀请码吗？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 104 的?
<imtxc> bluezd: 千万别去那个论坛
<bluezd> imtxc: 为啥？
<cfy> imtxc: why?
<imtxc> bluezd: cfy 没啥好资源, 水管网去就是找虐
<cfy> imtxc: 哥是２０M
<imtxc> cfy: 壕
<bye_bye> blu
<bye_bye> bluezd: 我看看去. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你没有了
<bye_bye> bluezd: 貌似就一个,  还给 imtxc 那小子了.
<imtxc> 就一个 被我用了.
<cfy> 。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 104的. 
<cfy> 那么。。。。imtxc把账号贡献出来。。。
<cfy> 反正不用。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 等等,我过几天就可以邀请了, 我邀请你.
<bluezd> imtxc: 行，你邀请我把
<imtxc> bye_bye: 下线的上传流量是不是会给你也分点儿?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 您邀请的用户如果在15天内没有被禁用，才会开始邀请奖励。每天根据被邀请的实际上传量和获得的魔力值计算您获得的奖励。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我活下来了,没被禁用.
<imtxc> 求推荐小点的机械键盘  87- 的
<noctuorare> 我也想要
<bluezd> imtxc: filco 忍者 87
<imtxc> bluezd: 好像阿当就用的这个?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没有小键盘的, 无视
<noctuorare> 果然，現在大家都推filco
<noctuorare> ……
<imtxc> bye_bye: why
<noctuorare> 小鍵盤很常用吗？
<bye_bye> bluezd: 不是, adam用的是cherry
<bluezd> imtxc: 我用的是这个
<bye_bye> imtxc: ^^
<bye_bye> 发错人了.
<imtxc> 哦啊
<imtxc> 这么贵,...
<imtxc> bluezd: 膜拜壕
<noctuorare> filco價格不偏宜
<bluezd> imtxc: ...... 都是为了工作
<noctuorare> 啊，請教一下。Scheme中一個返回多個value的函數怎麼用在fold中？
<bluezd> imtxc: 我旁边的 intern hhkb pro2
<imtxc> ......intern
<imtxc> bluezd: 你们都是搬自己的键盘在公司用啊.
<noctuorare> bluezd: 那重不重呀？
<noctuorare> 还要帶小鍵盤的話
<bluezd> noctuorare: 就放在公司
<noctuorare> ……
 * imtxc 差距啊,我们厂就没一个用这键盘的,我用估计被吐嘈
<noctuorare> 我在想我要不要放在實驗室。
<noctuorare> 放那怕丢，而且回宿舍沒有的用了。
<noctuorare> 啊，有用Scheme的同學嗎？multiple values的函數怎麼傳到fold中去用……
<bye_bye> bluezd: 钢板青轴, 不敢带过去...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 为啥
<bluezd> bye_bye: 声音没多大
<bye_bye> bluezd: 真心很大...
<noctuorare> bluezd: 真大
<bye_bye> imtxc: 钢板青轴... 声音太大. 
<noctuorare> bluezd: 原來同學那玩過後，深深明白不能帶到圖書館的。
<noctuorare> 帶去肯定會死的
<imtxc> 茶轴凭啥贵
<bye_bye> imtxc: 成本高吧. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: zero è½´. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 日产alps.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 挺好的
<imtxc> 哦
<bye_bye> imtxc: 用过一段时间. 后来我同学给它出了...
<noctuorare> 是不是茶軸那個鍵軸那個扣做得有點複雜？
<imtxc> bluezd: 你的黑 ? 青?
<noctuorare> 黑的和紅的有什麼區別？
 * imtxc 聊qq打字嘛轴好.
<bye_bye> noctuorare: 红的轻.
<bluezd> imtxc: 青，测刻
<bye_bye> imtxc: 青
<noctuorare> 哦。
<noctuorare> 我想搞個茶的。
<noctuorare> 一點聲沒有沒有意思。
<bluezd> imtxc: 青有段落感
<bye_bye> 没钢板的青轴, 声音忽略不计.
<cfy> bye_bye: 用青轴不会被同事打死么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的键盘叫啥来着, 我记得好像也叫什么忍者啊
<bye_bye> cfy: 在家/宿舍用
<cfy> bye_bye: 被同学打死。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: cherry原厂黑色青轴
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ninja typer?
<imtxc> 咦,我记错了
<noctuorare> ……大家都喜歡用青的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: bluezd 的是忍者 cc imtxc 
<bye_bye> cfy: 不会... 我们宿舍, 一个鼓手, 一个买了个电钢琴...
<bye_bye> cfy: 另外一个天天吉它.
<cfy> bye_bye: orz
 * adam8157 写错了 我是茶轴!!!!
<adam8157> noctuorare: ^^
<bye_bye> cfy: 我的青轴算个毛.
<cfy> @_@
<imtxc> bye_bye: orz
<bye_bye> adam8157: 你暴露你内心的想法了..
<cfy> adam8157: 你连你啥轴都不知道。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 确实。。
<adam8157> 茶轴好!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<noctuorare> 有用Scheme的同學嗎？fold如何使用一個傳回多個values的函數？感謝！
 * cfy 这里有用cl的同学
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> 貌似 cherry的都很大
<cfy> namoamitabuddha 用scheme的同学来了
<noctuorare> cfy: Common Lisp也有(values x y)這樣多返回值的用法吧？
<cfy> noctuorare: 是的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 好久不用了，抱歉。
<noctuorare> cfy: 那fold中能不能用這樣的函數？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 抱歉啥？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你是不是要考我 scheme 的东西？scheme 全部换给 SICP 了……
<noctuorare> cfy: 比如我想做個把list中每3个數相加的生成1个新list的。
<noctuorare> ……
<cfy> noctuorare: 不讨论scheme,问cler关于scheme的就好像问perl,某个python代码怎么写一样
<cfy> noctuorare: 差别太大，完全不会
<noctuorare> cfy: fold什麼的都不用的嗎？
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: scheme?
<noctuorare> cfy: 好吧
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，本來是我問。
<cfy> noctuorare: 不知道fold 是什么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ......
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 然後 cfy就說你上了。
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 这个不能手写个么？
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: foldl 和 foldr
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 果然一般人都會用自己寫的，而不是用fold了嗎？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你小键盘做什么用.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 敲数字呀...
<pylaurent> 。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 明白了 登qq放百纳
<imtxc> 登qq方便.
<imtxc> 加人方便.
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: scheme 用库有什么优势？
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: scheme 这个方言很杂，没有规定啥标准库吧
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 呃……fold不是srfi-1嗎？主要是寫得方便吧？
<imtxc> YP输电话号码爽.
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 我用r6rs外加一些好用的srfi
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 忘记了
<noctuorare> ……
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: r5rs 是不是都支持我都不知道
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: mit-scheme 好像不支持 r6rs 的
<noctuorare> r5rs也有fold-left、fold-right好像
<cfy> 有木有翻手册啊
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 哦，我用guile的。其實這些功能r5rs/r6rs差不多
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: guile 支持蛮多的
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 应该还有扩展支持，你直接查 guile 手册
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 我用r6rs主要是一個module系統統一，還有一個是大小寫區分。
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 那個我查了下。
<cfy> r5rs没有fold
<noctuorare> cfy: 哦，那就是srfi-1的了
<namoamitabuddha> 我不关心语言的这些问题
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 他fold標準形式基本上就是(define (fold f i l) (fold (f (car l) i) (cdr l)))
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 如果這麼看，好像不太可能能把multiple values傳進去.
<imtxc> bye_bye: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.146.blaYdF&id=15837569491
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 买一送五包邮 PLU机械风暴 87无冲机械键盘 cherry青/黑/茶/红轴-淘宝网
<noctuorare> 呃……PLU嗎……
<noctuorare> 那不如買noppoo的了？
<bye_bye> imtxc: noppoo多好
<noctuorare> noppoo mini的話，還小還便宜
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 看來用multiple values只好自己寫了。
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: f 是 binary?
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: binary是什麼？
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 主要是 fold 这东西在什么情况下要用多参数？
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 好像沒有看到這樣的用法，所以才問了下。
<imtxc> bye_bye: noppoo不错? noctuorare 
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 你是什么应用？
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 我寫出來。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161763
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 這樣做要做好多cons，寫成tail-call的話要加個reverse，時間也慢，好不爽。
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 没必要尾递归吧
<namoamitabuddha> noctuorare: 你可以写成 stream，是惰性求值的
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 哦，我看看。
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 呃……
<namoamitabuddha> cons-stream?
<namoamitabuddha> 我已经有点忘记了
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: lazy什麼的不是我想要的。我真的就是想把整個表的值全算出來的說。
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 有什麼優勢嗎？
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，那样就立即求值
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 那麼不做尾遞師歸，算個上60000長度的list就會溢出……
<noctuorare> namoamitabuddha: 我只好做一個。
<MeaCulpa> 节操
<noctuorare> MeaCulpa: ?
 * imtxc 好长的一段名字
<noctuorare> imtxc: 你是說？
<namoamitabuddha> 单链表处理这种东西本来就比较麻烦
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> imtxc: 哼哼
<imtxc> yunfan: 怎么了.
<onlylove> 周六上班……真纠结，假日办……唉
<stardiviner> LinuxToy 怎么又无法访问？
<onlylove> 504
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的嘛键盘
<adam8157> 没班上 真纠结 假日办 唉
<yunfan> imtxc: 就普通的了 我问你小桌子的真相拿来看看
<kevinyings> onlylove, 有我陪着呢
<kevinyings> onlylove, 连上8天
<imtxc> yunfan: 就床上放的小桌子
<yunfan> adam8157: 你可以帮哥研究下市场上哪些超基本性价比高
<adam8157> yunfan: 超?
<yunfan> adam8157: 顺便写个评测文章 包括装linux 续航什么的
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊 我感觉这个也不光是为我搞的 社区都可以收益来着
<adam8157> yunfan: 买thinkpad x230就是了
<imtxc> adam8157: 顺便写个键盘评测啥的.
<yunfan> adam8157: 要拿数据说话
<adam8157> yunfan: 给我几百万经费买机器
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win7系统用easybcd2.2引导ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398329 用硬盘安装ubuntu，grub2安装到根分区。重启是mbr启动，进入win7启动easybcd2.2，选择添加一个进入项，点击linux，选择grub2,下面有个自动寻找和定位，然后点击添加就成了。那个linux/BSD还可以改名字。重启 …
<kevinyings> adam8157, 我帮你
<imtxc> yunfan: 床上放的小桌子, 一个笔记本,一个鼠标垫,位置就不多了.
<Stone_Lei> 还有今天不用上班的。。
<onlylove> 其实我很想抽机会去中关村试试acer的s7
<imtxc> 还得放杯子啊烟灰缸啊零食啊
<Stone_Lei> 幸福哦。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你太黑了
<kevinyings> imtxc, 羡慕有零食的的，是薯片吗？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你办公室里是这种的？
<imtxc> yunfan: 住的地方
<imtxc> kevinyings: 薯片吃了闹肚子.
<imtxc> yunfan: 办公室要是有床,就不是吊丝了.
<kevinyings> imtxc, 你肠胃好差啊，土豆是很好的食物
<imtxc> kevinyings: 肠炎胃炎
<imtxc> 还有鼻炎....
<onlylove> 保养肠胃还是粥比较好
<kevinyings> imtxc, 额。。。。。。
<imtxc> 还有咽炎
<onlylove> 你身上哪里没有毛病
<kevinyings> onlylove, jj
<imtxc> kevinyings: 一年有200天胃不舒服 300天鼻子不通气
<imtxc> kevinyings: 一点都没夸张.
<Stone_Lei> 。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 也有可能你工作需要呢
<kevinyings> imtxc, 流水不腐，户枢不蠹。哪地方有问题就那地方多动。所以jj没问题
<yunfan> imtxc: 我天天胃都不舒服 
<kevinyings> yunfan, 肠胃不适，早餐食堂喝酸奶啊
 * imtxc 继续求推荐机械键盘 码字聊qq的, 别太大,别超600+人仔
<yunfan> kevinyings: 应该是水土问题 我在帝都早晚大便两趟 一回家就没事了
<kevinyings> yunfan, 好强，拉得有原料啊，你是大胃王？
<ugoub> 我喜欢没有数字键盘区 但是 有腕托的键盘，好像不太好找。
<yunfan> kevinyings: was
<imtxc> ugoub: 有腕托得多大啊
<ugoub> imtxc: 不会很大，以前用logitech K300 感觉就不错。那个键盘比较紧凑 能放14寸电脑包。还没用过机械的。
<ugoub> imtxc: 不知到以前的老键盘属于机械的不。
<imtxc> ugoub: 当然不是
<ugoub> imtxc: 那还真没用过。
<bluezd> imtxc: cherry mx board
<bluezd> imtxc: http://www.360buy.com/product/584773.html
<kk> bluezd 啥标题, ⇪ 【樱桃MX-BOARD 2.0】樱桃（Cherry）MX-BOARD 2.0黑色黑轴键盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
 * yunfan 刚喝了点米酒 口感不错
<huntxu> imtxc: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A22-1WS-4UR.htm 
<kk> huntxu 啥标题, ⇪ Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 红轴 机械键盘,键盘,【行情,报价,价格,评测,参数,品牌,促销,评论,正品】-新蛋中国 新蛋网 Newegg - 新蛋中国
<huntxu> imtxc: 蛋蛋推薦的
<huntxu> adam8157: ^^每天用公司的渣薄膜鍵盤，回到家感覺很不同 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 再买一个
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚PES2013了下，兩場比賽，一場3goals1assist，一場5goals1assist
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是推荐的特价, 正经还是cherry 原厂3000系列茶轴啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 尼码 成天玩, 我两年没玩了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我把become a legend人物的能力玩到109了，沒辦法增長了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 這游戲才出了三個月就木有樂趣了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我用这个 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/dsc04439u.jpg/sr=1
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<huntxu> imtxc: 紅軸好哦親
<MeaCulpa> 原来以为可以小一点，但是贼重
<yunfan> adam8157: 你就是 没事干皮痒 给你派事干又推脱
 * MeaCulpa 后悔，还不如搞个有小键盘的
<adam8157> yunfan: 凭啥干你给的活儿 哼
<yunfan> 能自制机械键盘么
<yunfan> adam8157: 反正你没事干
<yunfan> 这个也算得上是正经事呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 去睡觉也不白干
<adam8157> yunfan: 可惜我没兴趣
<void1> 自制可能比买还贵
 * MeaCulpa 最大的问题是没有insert键，X里我rebind了但是windows里不知怎么摆弄...insert是复制黏贴党必备...
<yunfan> 说不好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个不是和linux mac不兼容么
<huntxu> yunfan: http://geekhack.org/index.php?board=117.0
<kk> huntxu ⇪ t: making stuff together!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: nopoo家的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 谁说不兼容的？
<namoamitabuddha> 手机上安装 vim
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你试试能不能切换到tty1
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: use AutoHotKey
<huntxu> yunfan: 包括但不仅限于hhkb的修改，diy自己的键盘，*剪裁*自己的键盘
<yunfan> huntxu: 你果然是基客
<yunfan> huntxu: 我想知道有没有可能打印一个 这样就可以快速生成了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 果然不行...不过我是X党
<huntxu> yunfan: gzlug的討論，只達到打印個鍵盤殼再裝上線路板和鍵帽的程度
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个主要在单位用，还要伺候windows...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: use AutoHotKey
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你竟然没注意到, 应该不只这一个地方不兼容
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我XModmap
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 便宜啊
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: I mean Windows
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: Because you asked how to do in Windwos for "Insert" key
<yunfan> huntxu:显然不会要求你打印电路
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: o...
<namoamitabuddha> 求推荐电子词典
<huntxu> yunfan: 估計，成本比買一個貴得多 >.<
<huntxu> 快譯通，還有英雄壇說玩
<yunfan> huntxu: 怎么可能 3d打印材料没那么贵 用不了几百 上次去大厅了 一公斤材料300-400
<yunfan> 你的键盘没公斤吧
<namoamitabuddha> 我说 PC/Mobile phone 上的
<huntxu> yunfan: 軸不便宜。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 额 那不是文曲星的么 
<yunfan> huntxu: 也用打印的 呵呵
<huntxu> 噢，文曲星。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 打印機械軸倒是可以研究
<huntxu> 效果如何就難說了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 打打字还是够了，不过我还是想找个小的轻的
<yunfan> huntxu: 这东西其实不要太耐用 太耐用了就没折腾了 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这货和我的左手鼠标一起随身带着太重
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ä¹°ä¿©
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...带出门，不是带回家...
<huntxu> adam8157: 一想到那個鍵盤有三斤重，帶到公司的想法就沒了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: ä¹°ä¿©
<huntxu> adam8157: 等399的時候可以考慮
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在公司用, 家里用tp自带的
<huntxu> 大手12.5"壓力很大。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 关键在于打印可以按照各人手指头的大小定制键帽
<huntxu> 14剛好
<bye_bye> cfy: 找了一台学校的阵列, 玩存储.
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, io meter用过没?
<huntxu> yunfan: 對頭，還可以調整各個鍵的間隔
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 没
<huntxu> 比如喜歡用下巴磕空格鍵的
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 干啥的，测performance的？
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 恩. 
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 悲催，签了协议不让测Performance
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 啊啊啊啊?? 为啥不让测?
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 刻意找了一台ssd的阵列, 和hdd的阵列, 来对比的...
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 问EMC勿问偶
 * MeaCulpa EMC 害怕亮JJ
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: lol
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 双显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398335 我的笔记本是inter和nvidia双显卡，dell的，安装的是12.04的系统。由于新系统频繁死机，怀疑是显卡驱动问题。后使用大黄蜂，能够之开启集成显卡，但却看不到独显，且切换独显会导致死机。 安装大黄蜂的操作 …
<cfy> bye_bye: gaoji....
<bye_bye> cfy: io meter那软件坑爹...
<cfy> bye_bye: 没听说过。。
<adam8157>  iozone
<yunfan> cfy: cl掌握得如何啊
<bye_bye> adam8157: win下的软件吗?
<adam8157> bye_bye: lin
<bye_bye> adam8157: 不行... 阵列是win的...
<cfy> yunfan: 我觉得还行
<MeaCulpa> io看看系统自己的输出，iostat, iotop之类不行么
 * MeaCulpa  求轻薄小巧机械键盘
<yunfan> cfy: 那你能拿他做啥
<cfy> yunfan: 一般编程啊，除了shell
 * adam8157 afk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 真要去佛山了...
<yunfan> cfy: web呢?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你要去佛山？
<yunfan> 学无影脚么
<cfy> yunfan: 别问我。。。。我要是回答了，就黑cl了。。。
<abine> 蛋疼了
<abine> 脚痛的要死
<ugoub> 冷啊
<abine> 不是冷
<abine> 是脚痛
<abine> 左脚大脚丫上痛
<abine> 感觉类似鸡眼的感觉
<ugoub> 我脚冷得要命。外面都下雪了，里面还没暖气……
<abine> 肉刺扎的感觉
<abine> 隐隐作痛
<abine> 想把脚丫子给切掉算了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，咋？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 广州，应该酒店的早饭可以无视吧？
<cfy> yunfan: cl有个web framework: weblocks,好像还不错
<abine> 是早茶
<cfy> yunfan: 抽象化程度挺高。。。。。
<abine> 木有早饭一说的
<MeaCulpa> abine: 早茶太晚了
<abine> 在广州就是早茶
<abine> 和下午茶
<MeaCulpa> abine: 我要早上7点前吃的，广州人还没起床吧
<abine> 嗯
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 早茶很早的. 
<MeaCulpa> 广州人耐饿，抑或是夜宵吃的多？
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 广州的事情, 可以问我嘛~~ 胖叔要来广州?
<abine> 你你那么早去挤公交车么？
<ugoub> 早茶应该和早饭一样的时间
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 恩，算是吧
<abine> 还是去挤地铁？
<MeaCulpa> abine: 不知道，打的嘛
 * bye_bye 早茶的真正含义是  早饭 + 上午耗在那里
<abine> 别坐黑车啊
<zer4tul> bind里想将部分特定域名（比如google.com.）不解析，需要怎么设置？
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<MeaCulpa> abine: 黑车有发票么？
<bye_bye> abine: 广州地铁, 跟北京地铁比起来, 弱爆了...
<MeaCulpa> abine: 黑车有发票么？没发票我坐他干嘛
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 必须没有
<abine> 在广州最好坐正规的的士
<zer4tul> abine: 在哪儿都是吧
<abine> 嗯
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 没有发票. 广州正规的士很好的, 比北京的容易做上去
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 北京那也叫地铁...进地铁站尼玛走路20min才到站台
<abine> 嗯
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: lol, 广州交通比北京好很多. 
<abine> 广州的的士比较好了
<abine> 其他的都是乱来
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 刚问完广州土著, 早茶六点开始. 
<abine> 坑你是外地来的
<abine> 带你乱兜圈子
<MeaCulpa> 有一次帽帽融科那里做公交到上地，晚上回来的时候，堵车，我就下来走路了，尼玛，走着走着发现我走进了没人的垃圾填埋场
<abine> 好可以多收你钱
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: lol. 你什么时候来?
<abine> 明明是10块钱的路程，可以收你40块钱
<MeaCulpa> bye_bye: 应该周一~周五
<MeaCulpa> abine: 擦，打架啊
<MeaCulpa> abine: 我把它玻璃踹了
<MeaCulpa> abine: 的哥带刀子么？
<abine> 老大，他们说按打表收费啊
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: ok. 早茶不用担心. 早点也很早就有. 
<MeaCulpa> abine: 我带皮夹子不带钱啊
<abine> 你是外地不懂路
<MeaCulpa> abine: 没事，打架，上110嘛
<abine> 就随便带你兜多几圈了
<MeaCulpa> abine: 油钱有不是我的
<zer4tul> -_- 没人理……
<abine> 坑你30-50没商量
<archl> 我发现一个奇特的事情，tp-link无限路由：输入输出口可以交互。。。
<zer4tul> bind里想将部分特定域名（比如google.com.）不解析，需要怎么设置？
<abine> archl: 那个是自动翻转
<archl> abine: winidows不支持。。。
<abine> 端口支持自动翻转
<archl> abine: 哦。
<archl> abine:明白了。。。
<archl> abine: 而且如果用了正确的 端口，反而无法上网---难道wan口坏掉了？
<abine> ？
<abine> 你重启一下路由器
<abine> 恢复到原厂设定
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 去佛山做啥
<abine> 外网连接的网线接到的端口会自动翻转成WAN口
<abine> MeaCulpa: 学舞狮子么？
<archl> abine: 就是说wan口链接的线无法翻转
<abine> 只要路由器支持就行了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃西乔大饼
<abine> 吃兰州拉面
<abine> MeaCulpa: 手工做的
<MeaCulpa> 去广州吃兰州拉面？？做死啊
 * MeaCulpa 从不吃汤面
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我吃。
<abine> 那吃干面
<abine> 你吃包子么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 失业蛋
<archl> abine: 吃了面条，汤全留下。
<MeaCulpa> 汤面没法吃
<abine> 天津灌汤包子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<MeaCulpa> 汤面没法在不发出恶心的声音情况下趁热吃
<imtxc> huntxu: 红轴嘛特色啊 适合聊天码字么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 西红柿鸡蛋面如果没汤会噎着
<abine> 好
<abine> 斯文的吃饭
<archl> adam8157: 勇气可嘉
 * imtxc 面里面又西红柿烫死
<archl> adam8157: 要去美国投奔 linus 了？
<abine> MeaCulpa: 你或者可以去吃牛排
<abine> 半生不熟的牛排
<MeaCulpa> abine: 广州不该吃盐菊鸡， X烧么
<imtxc> adam8157: 先弄个差不多的凑活, 等壕了再买原厂的cherry
<abine> adam8157: 打算去那里旅游？
 * archl 恰好冷热都吃。吃东西就在最好吃的时候吃，否则就不吃了。
<abine> 一边环游世界各地
<abine> 一边。。。。。。
<archl> abine: 。。。
<abine> archl: 可以参考这个
<abine> http://www.36kr.com/p/200454.html?ref=related
<kk> abine 啥标题, ⇪ 2012，辞去工作的一年 | 36氪
<abine> Nathan 是一名应用开发者、体验设计师，2012 年他过得很不一样。年初 Nathan 选择了辞职，成为一名自由职业者
<huntxu> imtxc: 適合
<imtxc> 貌似就没人推荐黑轴.
<abine> 辞职自己干很棒，可以把时间放在旅行和让自己感兴趣的项目上
<archl> abine: 我从来没被应聘过
<archl> abine: 恩恩。从来没工资
<abine> 你是老板啊
<archl> abine: 是啃老族。。。
<imtxc> archl: 富二代.
<archl> imtxc: 屁。。。
<abine> 有的啃是好啊
<abine> 我们木有的啃
<archl> imtxc: 富二代算啥意思。
<imtxc> archl: 老的有肉才有的啃
<abine> 啃骨头
<archl> imtxc: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> abine: 。。。。
<abine> 没有肉，啃骨头
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Ubuntu server 12.04 和12.04桌面版的 内核有区别吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398336 Ubuntu server 12.04 的内核是否裁剪过的？ 我现在要对server版的内核裁剪，我该怎么做呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 litengbbs — 2013-01-05 15:15 
 * imtxc 继续研究键盘去, 论坛里面也各有说辞, 都说自己用的好...
<kevinyings> abine, 有肉有骨头的是什么公司？
<abine> 汉堡吧
<abine> MJ
<abine> 肯德基
<alpha080> 卡了
<alpha080> 上irc 都有延迟。。。
<abine> 神奇的网络
<abine> 你用286电脑主机上来的么？
<abine> 上IRC还卡？
<imtxc> abine: 我用BT下载的适合,IRC非常卡.
<yunfan> http://wiki.clojure.cn/index.php?title=%E5%9B%BD%E5%86%85%E5%95%86%E4%B8%9A%E5%BA%94%E7%94%A8
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 国内商业应用 - Clojure语言Wiki
<abine> imtxc: 你用什么主机啊？
<imtxc> abine: tp
<abine> TP-LINK？？
<imtxc> thinkpad
<abine> 还是联想的
<abine> 今天你们都没去外面 玩啊
<abine> 周末哦
<alpha080> 手机
<abine> 手机啊
<abine> 是不是安卓的手机
<imtxc> bye_bye: 出耳机了啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你真折腾...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 回血买键盘.
<abine> 随便买个键盘能用就行了
<abine> 那么讲究么？
<bye_bye> imtxc: ^^
<abine> 干嘛那么讲究
<imtxc> abine: 我拿来装嘛
<abine> 几十块钱的键盘
<abine> 用坏了
<abine> 换掉
<abine> 又可以有新的用了
<abine> 嘿嘿
<imtxc> abine: 那你娶媳妇随便大街上去发廊个女的就行了,每天一换,干嘛那么讲究嘛
<abine> 你扯到那里去干嘛
<abine> 说买键盘
<abine> 你扯到哪里去了
<imtxc> abine: 键盘啊, 我第一是为了装,第二也感受一下好键盘是什么样子的.
<abine> 好吧
<abine> 你挑最贵的买
<bye_bye> imtxc: hhkb
<imtxc> abine: 试试键盘按下去能自己弹回来的.....N
<abine> 每个牌子最贵的那个型号都买一个
<archl> imtxc: 花了700买了键盘，如此狗血临头的拉别人泡狗血
<imtxc> archl: 没懂 估计是批评我的.
<archl> imtxc: 眼红了啊
<abine> archl: 700可以买两个树莓派了
<imtxc> archl: ....... 我没看见别人的啊,眼红什么
<imtxc> archl: 就算眼红,我也没把别人的偷过来抢过来的.
<abine> 肚子饿死了
<abine> 找吃的去
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你要买哪款?
<abine> 还有一个小时 才开吃
<alpha080> 啥机械键盘？
<bye_bye> imtxc: real force的考虑不?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不知道呢 我没了解过
<abine> 买黑轴吧
<abine> 樱桃黑轴
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你们不是都用过嘛,问问
<bye_bye> imtxc: real force我只yy过. 
<imtxc> abine: 终于有黑轴推荐了,全了.
<abine> 5000万的敲击寿命
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个好像比HHKB便宜点
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我就用过cherry的轴, 还有alps的两款.
<cfy> abine: 找个店家，买个real force做工的好咯
<abine> 嗯
<bye_bye> imtxc: hhkb有廉价的, 500+
<alpha080> 弱弱问下入门级的机械键盘推荐
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不是吧.....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你不信?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那还是同一个东西么
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不是要2000+么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 薄膜键盘来的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦,薄膜的啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: hhkb lite 2
<abine> 马上去买两个回来体验一下
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我以为机械的呢
<void1> 出2手hhkb lite 2 XD
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还是real force吧. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 太贵 600左右的就好了.
<imtxc> 或者600-
<bye_bye> imtxc: real force不是机械键盘
<imtxc> bye_bye: 难道我记错了,我记得那个貌似价格赶上HHKB了啊
<bye_bye> void1: lite2 是薄膜还是静电容?
<void1> lite当然薄膜
<bye_bye> imtxc: real force是静电容键盘. 
<bye_bye> void1: 哦, 那一下子就没兴趣了...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你推荐的东西都太贵.
<bye_bye> imtxc: noppoo 有静电容键盘, 不到300, 很好.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 静电容手感有机械的爽么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 跟茶轴差不多吧...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你自己搜评测去吧...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 比机械寿命长倒是真的. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 等网速好点能打开网页了我就去搜搜
<void1> 静电键盘只有rf能造
<void1> 静电键盘其实就是薄膜
<void1> 所谓寿命只是因为本身做工好
<nopcall> 我觉得还是人体工程学的比较好。我的黑轴用久了手腕疼。
<void1> 黑轴那么硬
<bye_bye> void1: 静电容是非接触的, 跟薄膜还是有区别的. 
<void1> bye_bye: 区别当然是有，但是如果你知道里面其实也是薄膜...特别是手感就是薄膜控制的话
<void1> bye_bye: 大概就能退烧点了吧 XD
<bye_bye> void1: 薄膜和手感没关系. 薄膜键盘的手感是那块儿橡胶控制的. 
<bye_bye> void1: 薄膜只是触发方式而已. 跟手感无关的. 
<bye_bye> void1: 也有键盘是薄膜的, 但是用的不是橡胶, 是弹簧, 手感也很好. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个如何 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.dBmO7n&id=12279464381&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 送手托 Noppoo CHOC Mini84无冲机械键盘白色/黑色 黑青茶红四轴-tmall.com天猫
<bye_bye> imtxc: 都差不多了, 你挑价钱就行了...
<imtxc> 茶轴都贵点儿.
<void1> bye_bye: 里面那层东西，喜欢叫橡胶还是薄膜随便你
<void1> bye_bye: 薄膜静电都是一样的东西
<bye_bye> void1: 橡胶/薄膜不是同一个东西. 
<void1> bye_bye: 除了是否触底
<bye_bye> void1: 两层, 一层橡胶, 一层薄膜. 
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • openbox vs e17 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398344 有同时用过这两个WM的同学吗？不知e17有没有openbox的灵活性，也就是至少能 占用资源低 支持conky 自由定义打开程序的快捷键 panel自定义 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2013-01-05 8:24 
<void1> bye_bye: 哎，不承认也没办法 XD 找个rf或者hhkb拆开看看吧
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.EEoEBa&id=4696040244
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 康柏 FOCUS EZ-MMX FK-6800 机械 键盘（For Multimedia）-淘宝网
<yunfan> microcai: 你这个该死的cpp党
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这个, 触发是薄膜, 压力是弹簧的. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.19lou.com/forum-2291-thread-4801337244984995-1-1.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 台湾FOCUS机械式薄膜键盘 带手托 超低价机械键盘 经久耐用_8成新以上_30元_杭州19楼
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这是个嘛...
<microcai> yunfan: 没办法，你在 cpp 群里开战 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 之前买过的一个东西, 挺好的. 
<yunfan> microcai: 你妹妹的 我就说个不喜欢你也要t
<bye_bye> imtxc: 现在都没得卖了. 
<yunfan> microcai: 纯粹是坑爹
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这样啊 你还用过这个
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 然后还拆开玩了
<microcai> yunfan: 你说你是 jyf ，讲交情。就不能不T了
<imtxc> ...
<cfy> microcai: cpp群在哪里？
<yunfan> microcai: 算我栽 
<imtxc> 好像圣手二代销量挺高.
<yunfan> 你已经那个进我的恶名单了
<microcai> cfy: ... 你要去？
<cfy> microcai: cpp群在哪里？
<cfy> microcai: 是
<microcai> cfy: 这里的管理员都是谁提到不喜欢 c++都踢的
<cfy> microcai: 地址呢？
<microcai> cfy: 3597082 
<yunfan> 你可没跟我说是cpp专属群  事先你可说的是avplayer的开发群来着
<yunfan> 算了 ignore
<cfy> microcai: okay，加了，同意啊
<imtxc> microcai: 你的群怎么又成了cpp群了
<cfy> microcai: 你怎么上qq的？
<microcai> cfy:  wineqq
<microcai> imtxc: cpp liker only 
<microcai> im
<cfy> microcai: 那聊天记录怎么搞的？
<microcai> imtxc:  今晚9点有 boost 讲座
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: QQ?
<bye_bye> microcai: qq群里面?
<cfy> microcai: qq群里面有讲座？！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 为啥用 QQ ……
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  irc  也行的啊
<cfy> microcai: 人嗯？
<cfy> microcai: 人呢？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  irc 在 #avplayer 
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 连通的
<cfy> microcai: 你聊天记录砸搞得？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 干什么的？boost?
<microcai> cfy:  qqbot https://github.com/microcai/qqbot 
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: microcai/qqbot · GitHub
<bye_bye> namoamitabuddha: boost是boot的typo, 用来启动的~ lol
<namoamitabuddha> bye_bye: 额，我还以为是 C++ 里面那个
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用 Opera 么？
<adam8157> jackarain: 
<jackarain> adam8157: ?
<ofan> yoooooo
<adam8157> jackarain: 打错了 不好意思
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: yong
<cfy> jackarain: @_@
<cfy> 哈哈。。。。。。
<jackarain> 我过来看热闹的
<adam8157> bluezd: 恁的本子让蛤蟆拿走了... 他的电脑刚到手就坏了退货 RP啊
<jackarain> 居然没看到
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩 ～
<bluezd> adam8157: 他买的是啥型号的？多少钱啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 三星的超级本 4600  据说退了之后买mba
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥一开始不买 mba
<adam8157> bluezd: 他装穷
<alpha080> 海淘的价格啊。。
<yunfan> 大概是不想搞基了  要mba
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 有没有办法临时用下 opera
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 例如在线的版本
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 你会clojure不
<ilisp> namoamitabuddha: 装了删除即可
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: No
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 那是 non-free 的
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 不装
<ilisp> namoamitabuddha: 赶紧关机
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: ?
<ilisp> namoamitabuddha: 肯定有非开源驱动
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 只有 blobs
<ilisp> namoamitabuddha: 就算驱动开源，硬件也不开源
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: ...
<H-level> 插一句，现在有没有类wordpress，phpwind的，免费的服务器软件？
<H-level> 我想架论坛，但是涉及商业
<MeaCulpa> wordpress难道要钱？
<microcai> H-level: 架论坛首先过不了备案关 
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 架在境外啊
<H-level> 过不了备案怎么讲？
<jackarain> 在国外的vps上架一个好了
<MeaCulpa> H-level: 没怎么讲，国内的还贵呢，就是国内用户访问速度快点而已
<H-level> 我是学生，想搭一个论坛给校内学生用而已
<H-level> 然后里面可能设计商业，我怕被起诉
<H-level> 涉及
<ilisp> 一般你不赚钱，别人也很少会起诉你吧
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 那你是高cl还是scheme?
<ilisp> yunfan: 你要找会clojure的？
<H-level> 我想弄些赚钱的项目上去
<ilisp> yunfan: 我发现jyf和cfy很容易搞混。。
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 我啥都不搞
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • The used command not allowed with this MySQL version http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398348 我在看 MySQL 的官方文档， MySQL 5.5 Manual 安装的 MySQL 是 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 里面有个例子： Code: mysql> LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE '/path/pet.txt' INTO TABLE pet; 可是在我的机器上运行得到的结果却是： Code: mys …
<ilisp> yunfan: namoamitabuddha 搞数学的。。。上学帝
<ilisp> yunfan: namoamitabuddha 搞数学的。。。数学帝
<yunfan> ilisp: 没有 找找同好而已
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 搞数学更好啊 我今年的计划就是要提高数学
<MeaCulpa> ilisp: 不会搞错，看输入法了，比如我这里 奸淫犯和娼妇淫
<ilisp> MeaCulpa: @_@
<ilisp> 九月份
<ilisp> MeaCulpa:  你。。。。。。。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 我很奇怪我这手机 ogg 文件都不能播放
<ilisp> namoamitabuddha: @_@
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 买挂的
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 电脑上的 MP4 我用 ffmpeg 转化
<pityonli1e> ghost pityonline Ab-152637
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 只能转化成 wav 了
<pityonli1e> shit
<pityonli1e> 得改密码了
<ilisp> pityonli1e: 原来如此。。。。
<pityonli1e> ilisp: 跳错了频道了
<ilisp> pityonli1e: 同时，你暴露了你的密码模式。。。
<pityonli1e> ilisp: 嗯
<pityonli1e> ilisp: 没关系，没人对我的 irc nick 密码感兴趣的
<yunfan> ilisp: 我也看出来了
<yunfan> pityonli1e: 我感兴趣
<pityonli1e> yunfan: ...
<ilisp> pityonli1e: yunfan 对什么都感兴趣。。。
<yunfan> pityonli1e: 可以冒充你
<yunfan> ilisp: 我对冒充是很感兴趣的 你不知道以前我叫马甲王么
<pityonli1e> yunfan: 我当然知道啦
<ilisp> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> ilisp: 看来你年纪比较小 lol
<ilisp> yunfan:  肯定小啊。。
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 复数的 i的n次方的结果是在4个结果里循环  这个有什么几何上的意义么
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_number
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Complex number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gebjgd> 丈夫一夜未归，第二天早上才匆匆到家。妻问何故，丈夫答：昨夜路口遇一黄灯，闪烁不停，一直等到今天早上六点才恢复正常。因车未过线，不能冲黄灯，所以只能停车等待。妻又问为何不打个电话？丈夫又答：开车打电话扣3分啊。妻又问为何不绕路离开？丈夫再答：该路段禁止掉头，开车逆行直接扣死啊！该男子冻得直哆嗦，妻问：在
<gebjgd> 车内，何故冻成这样。答：下了一夜的大雪，我在外不停擦号牌，遮挡号牌据说扣12分啊！
<archl> gebjgd: .
<adam8157> archl: 是啊
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 英文学术的看不懂
<slucx> http://code.bulix.org/zdn4cn-82778大家看看我这个脚本用cron定时指定为啥不行？
<archl> adam8157:  wow，什么时候去啊
 * slucx http://code.bulix.org/zdn4cn-82778大家看看我这个脚本用cron定时指定为啥不行？ adam8157
<adam8157> archl: 下周一吧
<slucx> ofan: 
<archl> adam8157: 金蛋蛋了
<gebjgd> archl, 你怎么样 在国内活的？
<adam8157> archl: 啥啊
<archl> gebjgd: 不好。
<yunfan> adam8157: 哈 下周一你开工？
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 仔细看
<adam8157> slucx: DISPLAY
<adam8157> yunfan: en
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 你直接说更好 交互式学习
<archl> adam8157: 你不是去 linus 那里么？
<slucx> adam8157: */1  * * * * export DISPLAY=:0.0 && path/script
<gebjgd> archl, 后悔回兲朝了巴 
<adam8157> archl: linus在哪
<gebjgd> adam8157, 米国
<archl> adam8157:  我只知道在US的某个地方。
<slucx> adam8157: DISPLAY配置了，还是不行…
<archl> gebjgd: 不
<archl> gebjgd: 对我来说，全世界都。。。
<slucx> adam8157: 前面的执行窗口看到了，但是slock执行失败~
<gebjgd> archl, 去火星巴 
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 我说的错误率比 wikipedia 高的多
<archl> gebjgd: 水星好
<gebjgd> archl, 水星热死你
<archl> gebjgd: 火星也不能活
<gebjgd> archl, 你的蛋直接就能吃了 
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。。。。。
<slucx> adam8157: 直接执行这个脚本就没问题，如果用cron定时指定的话slock的返回值就不是0了
<namoamitabuddha> ilisp: 原来是要加上 vorbis
<MeaCulpa> slock有啥报错信息么
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 没警告，返回值不是0
<MeaCulpa> slucx: hmm, 你用xmessage测试一下
<gebjgd> archl, 你当初不推倒你表妹可惜了
<gebjgd> archl, 你在兲朝在去报刊亭打杂 没法糊口了
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 你怀疑是zenity的问题？
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 不知道，slock，X是个妖冶的东西
<icesword> 有老外没有
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 汗，直接执行是木有问题的…
<icesword> 谁是老外
<MeaCulpa> DISPLAY=:0.0 slock, export用不用都一样...
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 除了 complex numbers 还有 quaternions 也经常碰到
<gebjgd> icesword, 老外的定义是？
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 参见 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quaternions_and_spatial_rotation
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Quaternions and spatial rotation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你在脚本里设DISPLAY啊
<icesword> 鸡鸡很大的男人
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 干嘛跑脚本外面...都子进程了
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 在脚本里设和在那里设不一样吗？
<gebjgd> icesword, 蛋蛋大的算么？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/220913.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ Nature长篇特稿报道中国科学家工作：数据隐形传输-量子太空竞赛_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> slucx: slock会锁住当前进程，直到密码对
<gebjgd> ofan, 你还没睡觉 牛逼
<icesword> 不知道哦
<ofan> gebjgd: 醒了
<gebjgd> ofan, 年轻人 你很牛逼
<ofan> gebjgd: 过奖
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 按理你export了应该对...但是难说，你在你那个有slock的脚本里，slock前加点sleep试试看，OS shell执行的顺序可能不是你想象的那样
<gebjgd> ofan, 米国就是需要你这样的年轻人
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 计算机里面计算旋转啊什么的是用 quaternion 的吧？
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 嗯，我加上试试看
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 去看图形学教程
<icesword> ofan在美国上班啊
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 那直接用sh去执行就没问题的
<yunfan> ofan: 额 还量子传输  2012诺奖物理奖的那人不是给破了么
<icesword> 在美国一月多少薪水啊
<gebjgd> icesword, 人家一个月5000美金
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 加了sleep还是一样
<gebjgd> icesword, 羡慕么？
<MeaCulpa> slucx: cron也是妖冶，多个妖冶碰一起...
<ofan> yunfan: 啥
<icesword> 做什么工啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥旋转
<yunfan> ofan: 那人可以观测却不影响状态 这就毁了量子通信保密性的基础了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 3D
<icesword> 还行啊
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, rotation transformation 教材里都有
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 跟这有关系？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 和啥？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 和量子
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说 quaternion
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不知道没搞过
<icesword> 啥是量子 啥是纳米 吃了纳米能生双胞胎吗
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gebjgd> icesword: 能
<icesword> 哦
<ofan> icesword: 能生10胞胎
<archl> 一个月 $5000 ，还不如在家写书呢。
<gebjgd> archl: 所以你就回国在家写书了
<ofan> archl: 你写书了？
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 汗，这可是我第一次用cron，都这样
<gebjgd> ofan: 丰乳肥臀2
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是裸姐所著
<icesword> gebjd,你一月多少美刀啊
<gebjgd> icesword: 我不在美国
<gebjgd> icesword: 不挣美刀
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 我把脚本里的slock换成xterm就可以，汗
<icesword> 你做什么工
<gebjgd> icesword: 你猜
<icesword> 三陪
<gebjgd> icesword: 没错
<archl> ofan:  没成。
<archl> gebjgd:  去死吧。。。
<icesword> 我一直很好奇女的有玩ubuntu的么
<archl> icesword: 都是用的，玩的好像有
<gebjgd> 啊让吃
<gebjgd> archl: 你现在在兲朝火了 就忘记了远在袋鼠国的表妹了?
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。这几天她们都回来了。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 贵人多忘事。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 我擦 找你后账来了?
<archl> gebjgd: 你真疯狂。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 疯狂的是你 推倒表妹的是你
<archl> gebjgd: 推倒也是玩，没你那么邪恶
<icesword> 求推倒
<gebjgd> archl: 你看看. 这就当玩
<gebjgd> icesword: 你是女的?
 * slucx 现在debian源里木有xlock了吗？
<archl> icesword: 推倒gebjgd吧。
<gebjgd> slucx: 能没有么
<icesword> 男的也能推啊
<gebjgd> icesword: 赏菊?
<slucx> gebjgd: 163源里没啊
<icesword>  她是女的啊
<archl> gebjgd:  你是女的
<gebjgd> icesword: 我是女的
<icesword> 算了吧
<icesword> 我不搞基的
<archl> icesword: 你也是女的啊
<icesword> archl,你一月多少刀
<archl> icesword: 0
<microcai> +
<icesword> 你多少天朝币？
<DianPaoPao_> ?
<gebjgd> slucx: 你什么版本的debian?
<roylez_> adam8157: awesome升级到3.5，像是又入了地狱
<gebjgd> slucx: stable 还是testing?
<adam8157> roylez_: 我都配好了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 用什么awesome xfce4多好
<roylez_> adam8157: 给帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: 三个一起diff一下就好 多大点事儿
<slucx> gebjgd: wheezy
<adam8157> roylez_: 不给 
<slucx> roylez_: 我还没升
<icesword> 对了 谁有凤姐的消息啊？
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么三个？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你又不用外面的库
<gebjgd> slucx: testingß
<adam8157> roylez_: 3.4默认 3.5默认 你的,  diff一下就好
<roylez_> adam8157: 我用了 vicious
<adam8157> roylez_: 我用 vicious的
<adam8157> roylez_: widget 的写法变了而已 很简单...
<roylez_> adam8157: 默认的都被我删了
<adam8157> roylez_: git里扒
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的改好的传给你看看?
<DianPaoPao_> 有沒一起學python的朋友
<roylez_> adam8157: 不要，你死一边去最好
<DianPaoPao_> ？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我这个改太多了
<adam8157> roylez_: http://code.bulix.org/5cx6cc-82779 我连图标都自己另外画了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 废话
<roylez_> adam8157: 图标显然要改
<adam8157> roylez_: 原来的图标会变得特别小
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 我用fluxbox去，顺便尝试配subtle，配好了就不用awesome了
<adam8157> roylez_: awesome 好啊
<odirus> 哪位大侠知道Emacs下有哪些目录树的插件阿？谢谢了
<yunfan> 最近写py代码写得跟lisp一样 额
<roylez_> adam8157: subtle ruby配置
<yunfan> 全都是 list comprehension  + mapreduce
<roylez_> yunfan: 改语法的编程语言都是渣渣
<yunfan> roylez_: 啥？
<yunfan> roylez_: 我的py代码 现在连我自己理解起来都费劲 额
<ilisp> roylez_: 渣席
<stardiviner> roylez: I configed subtle
<roylez_> yunfan: 我ruby代码，基本上没有这个问题
<roylez_> stardiviner: 截图看看
<stardiviner> roylez_: http://ompldr.org/vZ3lheQ
<slucx> adam8157: 你用的哪个锁屏工具？
<adam8157> slucx: slock
<yunfan> roylez_: 那你写起来就痛苦 
<roylez_> yunfan: 毫无压力
<slucx> adam8157: cron能执行slock不？
<adam8157> slucx: 不知道
<abine> gebjgd: 你冒泡了
<yunfan> roylez_: 那说明你天生适合做码农
<yunfan> roylez_: 我不行  我忍不住就总结出模式来 想办法缩短
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 好丑
<stardiviner> gebjgd: thanks
<gebjgd> abine: 恩那 最近没上irc
<alpha080> 。。。
<yunfan> 额 这样也行
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你这反应太慢了吧 我都以为过了呢 你才踢
<roylez_> gebjgd: 10年不晚
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: nested list comprehensions玩过么
<gebjgd> roylez_: ......
<alpha080> 列表解析？
<stardiviner> yunfan: python list comprehensoin is not that hard
<yunfan> stardiviner: 恩 只是有点眼睛花而已
<stardiviner> yunfan: not at all
<yunfan> stardiviner: 那是你还没玩过泛滥的地步
<stardiviner> yunfan: right, 
<yunfan> stardiviner: 但是这东西一用起来就跟上药一样 越用越过瘾 然后就泛滥了
<stardiviner> yunfan: .... use Lisp to save yourself
<yunfan> stardiviner: 但是py的list comprehension优雅点
<yunfan> 还有 itertools & collections
<ofan> use lisp to save your ass
<yunfan> functools倒是很少用
<stardiviner> yunfan: right a part, if a lot of list, lisp is better
<ofan> yunfan: itertools,functools跟haskell学得
<yunfan> stardiviner: 我是用过clojure的list comprehenson不如py的好看
<stardiviner> yunfan: collection is as good as list compreh...
<yunfan> 不怎么naturen
<yunfan> nature
<yunfan> collections 里面东西少 
<yunfan> itertools好
<ofan> py的list comprehension限制比较多
<yunfan> 不过itertools里许多东西 都可以自己用list comprehension实现
<yunfan> ofan: 比如？
<alpha080> map reduce 
<ofan> yunfan: 嵌套
<yunfan> ofan: 可以嵌套啊 我就玩着呢
<stardiviner> 这么冷的天，大家打字还这么快。。。。我都冻死了，懒得打字，只打简单的英文
<alpha080> me 2
<yunfan> stardiviner: 说明你在南方
<stardiviner> yunfan: yes, very cold recently
<yunfan> stardiviner: 我当然知道 我也是南方人 不过在北方 lol
<alpha080> 感谢火腿肠，他让我的手机活了
<ofan> yunfan: 你说的哪种嵌套
<yunfan> 其实你用五笔也行
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 可怜的娃 没有暖气
<stardiviner> yunfan: so, beijin ?
<yunfan> ofan: 你说的呢？
<yunfan> 恩 狄都 stardiviner 你在魔都？
<stardiviner> gebjgd: at home, only one computer ....
<alpha080> 今天看到旁边一个人的手机是HTE 
<ofan> yunfan: 在不同层的
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 没有暖气
<yunfan> ofan: 举个例子
<stardiviner> yunfan: 我宅在家
<stardiviner> 没钱开不起空调
<yunfan> stardiviner: 关键是你不可能更南到广州那一带  那边并不冷 只有我们那一带又冷又没暖气
<stardiviner> zhejiang 
<alpha080> 去，福建省这边都冷死了
<stardiviner> 大家一起抱怨天气冷，就觉得有点暖了。。。
<stardiviner> 额。。。
<yunfan> stardiviner: 那差不多 和我家一条维度
<alpha080> 专家说咱南边不需要供暖
<yunfan> ofan: 例子呢 我还等着呢
<yunfan> alpha080: 你福建的喊毛冷 额
<yunfan> 我有个福建的同学 在杭州冷得他受不了
<yunfan> 然后他就放弃来狄都了
<ofan> yunfan: [ (x,y) for ]的嵌套是循环嵌套，我要x和y单独的循环就不行
<alpha080> 海风吹受不了。
<yunfan> 可见了解点常识是很重要的
<yunfan> ofan: 没明白 具体点
<stardiviner> ofan: 也行的，把y放到内嵌的[]里
<yunfan> ofan: 莫非你要的是 for x in xx for y in yy
<ofan> 不要内嵌的
<ofan> yunfan: 那样就是两层循环
<yunfan> ofan: 我没明白你的意思 你讲具体点 
<stardiviner> ofan: u can use other language to write out what you want, then let yunfan to convert to list comprehension
<Guest90418> 大家好
<BlenderKiel97> ?
<kk> Guest90418, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<Guest90418> xubuntu 软件中心 打不开
<Guest90418> 我用的是12.10
<Guest90418> 打开软件中心的时候，软件中心界面闪一下，然后就自动退出了
<alpha080> 用命令打开下
<Guest90418> 是什么命令呢？
<namoamitabuddha> 不要用软件中心
<alpha080> 在命令行输入
<Guest90418> 恩，打开命令行了
<Guest90418> 输入什么命令
<alpha080> 我不知道软件中心的名称是啥
<alpha080> 自己找找
<namoamitabuddha> software-center?
<DianPaoPao_> 感覺deepin linux做的很像ubntu
<alpha080> 不行就用apt 
<Guest90418> software-center是这个命令，
<Guest90418> 打开也是一闪就自动推出了
<alpha080> 然后呢，命令行提示什么了
<yunfan> ofan: py的list comp有一点挫 不允许那种无返回的 只想获取副作用的使用
<Guest90418> ** (software-center:2736): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-7SjkIhLETj: 拒绝连接
<Guest90418> ** (software-center:2736): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-7SjkIhLETj: 拒绝连接
<Guest90418> ** (software-center:2736): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-7SjkIhLETj: 拒绝连接
<Guest90418>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/lobbyview.py", line 253, in _append_whats_new
<Guest90418>     whats_new_cat = self._update_whats_new_content()
<Guest90418> SystemError: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-zh, E:无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文件。
<roylez_> stardiviner: panel不能设padding么？
<namoamitabuddha> gksudo software-center
<stardiviner> Guest90418: sudo apt-get update
<Guest90418> 用命令gksudo software-center，也是一闪就退出
<stardiviner> roylez_: 不明白
<namoamitabuddha> 没有提示么
<stardiviner> Guest90418: sudo apt-get update
<Guest90418> 提示和刚才一样，我再试试sudo apt-get update
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 他喜欢用 software-center
<stardiviner> Guest90418: your tanslation-zh file is not complete, update list to fix it
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: have you seen that systemerror ?
<Guest90418> 呵呵，不太会用linux里面的命令，只有用软件中心了
<stardiviner> Guest90418: just try that command
<Guest90418> 哥们，能说汉语吗
<gebjgd> Guest90418: 他太冷了 不会说汉语了
<stardiviner> Guest90418:  执行命令 sudo apt-get update
<Guest90418> 恩，正在执行这个命令
<Guest90418> 还是汉语亲切呀，
<stardiviner> Guest90418: oh, 如果还没修复，就试试加 -f  选项，
<Guest90418> 恩，现在好像在更新
<ofan> yunfan: 循环里必须有需要绑定的变量
<Guest90418> 这次可以了
<Guest90418> 但是还是报错信息
<namoamitabuddha> 这不是软件中心……
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: software-center read apt-get list too  !!!
<Guest90418> 我把报错信息发给你了
<namoamitabuddha> ä½ è´´ paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<namoamitabuddha> 哥们，能说汉语吗
<avbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): hi 
<yunfan> ofan: 不是这个意思 可以不用 比如你要遍历一个dict 更新他的每个value 当然你可以另建新的 只是特大型的dict这样会让你不爽
<stardiviner> avbotbycai: AV bot ???
<Guest90418> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/  这个怎么用呀
<Guest90418> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161776
<Guest90418> 报错信息地址：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161776
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Mint 14怎么安装ati驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398358 屡战屡败啊 翻遍啦论坛，最后安装好了，但是重启之后，图形就变备用啦 CCC也打不开啊，提示： 初始化 Catalyst Control Center Linux 版本时出现问题。可能由以下原因引起。 未安装 AMD 图形驱动程序，或者 A …
<Guest90418> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161776
<roylez_> stardiviner: panel的宽度能改么
<namoamitabuddha> Guest90418: 我不知道为啥
<namoamitabuddha> Guest90418: 你 sudo apt-get update 有报错么？
<Guest90418> 这个没有
<stardiviner> roylez_: 应该可以，style 里的padding？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 瞎说
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你说的是client的border还是view占用的那个（叫啥来着。。）
<roylez_> stardiviner: 最下面的那一条
<imtxc> bye_bye: lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<roylez_> stardiviner: stylabe item没这条
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没事
<stardiviner> roylez_: try this => style :view do | padding ....
<namoamitabuddha> Guest90418: 你要用软件中心干什么？
<stardiviner> Guest90418: 你更新后打开软件中心还是报错？
<imtxc> 87 圣手二代这货要1000+啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: 我只知道subtle的style实现的是css那样的box model，所以我估计可以，但是我也没试过
<alvin_quiet_mode> 2013-01-05 19:00:28,197 - root - ERROR - Could not find any typelib for LaunchpadIntegration
<stardiviner> Guest90418: 如果还不行，试试加-f 变成 sudo apt-get -f update
<alvin_quiet_mode> 2013-01-05 19:00:31,201 - root - ERROR - Could not find any typelib for Gst
<roylez_> stardiviner: 底下用 padding_bottom 加了点，上面还是没办法....
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你用的是 border_bottom "#5fd7ff", 3 ? 
<stardiviner> roylez_: 可以试试 border
<Guest90418> 现在可以了
<Guest90418> 更新一下，然后再用管理员权限打开
<Guest90418> 就正常了
<stardiviner> Guest90418: 去学linux的命令行怎么用，不然用linux也是个废
<stardiviner> Guest90418: 根本不用sudo打开的，
<alvin_quiet_mode> 12:17:24 -!- Guest90418 [~james@218.17.162.164] has quit [Quit: 离开]
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 困难
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 啥困难？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 指条路
<roylez_> stardiviner: 诡异的效果
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 学习怎么使用命令汗又不难，不过就是怎么打开terminal，输入，顶多再另外看点，能咋样？
<stardiviner> roylez_: 截图看看
<gebjgd> roylez_: 还是用de吧
<gebjgd> roylez_: 别纠结了
<alvin_quiet_mode> op #ubuntu-cn gebjgd
<roylez_> stardiviner: http://i.imm.io/RLfO.png
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 你想坐山观虎斗?
<stardiviner> roylez_: border_bottom 就是这个效果，你试试border，我没试过，不过应该也可以设置
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你的中文是怎么显示的？我的中文显示再subtle里一直是乱码，LC_我的确是UTF-8啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你也有帽子啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: echo $LC_ALL # => en_US.utf-8
<roylez_> stardiviner: view "孟章", "terms|default"
<gebjgd> imtxc: alvin_quiet_mode 给的
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没了
<imtxc> 还能这样
<gebjgd> roylez_: 切
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你这些view是啥意思啊？我知道朱雀玄武，但是不知道孟章这些
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> stardiviner: 孟章是青龙的大名
<stardiviner> roylez_: 原来如此
<roylez_> stardiviner: 你把配置直接贴出来看看吧
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_quiet_mode 现在改用eclipse写tex了 相当不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 节操...
<roylez_> stardiviner: 有没有什么好点的办法起程序的，好像内置的launcher那种
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了进军java啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 用texmaker
<roylez_> gebjgd: 渣渣
<stardiviner> roylez_: https://github.com/NagatoPain/dotfiles/tree/master/.config/subtle
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: dotfiles/.config/subtle at master · NagatoPain/dotfiles · GitHub
<roylez_> gebjgd: LyX多好
<stardiviner> roylez_: subtle wiki上有
<gebjgd> roylez: 不用
<gebjgd> ofan: 3年前用texmaker 现在不用了
<namoamitabuddha> vim 写 TeX
<gebjgd> ofan: 要进军java
<ofan> gebjgd: 最终还是从了java
<roylez_> stardiviner: launcher？
<stardiviner> roylez_: yes
<roylez_> stardiviner: 没找到呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 好找工作 钱多啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你也可以看我的配置文件，我的配置文件里也有
<stardiviner> roylez_: http://subforge.org/projects/subtle-contrib/wiki/Launcher
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: subtle-contrib - Launcher - Subforge
<roylez_> stardiviner: 1700行，擦擦擦
<stardiviner> roylez_: 所以我从来不用，都是直接再命令行里启动的
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你是说我的配置文件？
<roylez_> stardiviner: en
<stardiviner> roylez_: 那是含有注释的缘故，而且我的tag，grab之类的写的多
<stardiviner> roylez_: 其他的也可能和你的会差不多
<gebjgd> 1700行的配置 真是撇服
<roylez_> stardiviner: 配置里面写puts，输出到哪里了？
<stardiviner> roylez_: 这个我也是一直疑惑。。。。
<stardiviner> roylez_: 不知道那个grab到底干啥用的
<stardiviner> 重启下
<savr> nihow!
<savr> any java developers with tomcat, spring, hibernate, ehcache experience looking for work? I'm paying 50 rmb per hour
<savr> can work from home!
<gebjgd> ofan: 你挣钱的机会到了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你的机会到了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不会java
<gebjgd> ofan: 真的假的?
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么真假
<gebjgd> ofan: 一点 java都不会?
<ofan> gebjgd: 会一点，java跟c++很像
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就够了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是说的语言，是框架
<roylez_> stardiviner:         exec subtle &> $HOME/.config/subtle/log
<gebjgd> ofan: 我说的是语言
<stardiviner> roylez_: 这是什么意思？你是说哪个中文显示不对的问题调试？
<roylez_> stardiviner: log这样写
<stardiviner> roylez_: 不知道你说的是哪一部分。
<roylez_> stardiviner: puts xxx
<stardiviner> roylez_: .xinitrc ?
<roylez_> stardiviner: 对
<roylez_> stardiviner: 默认的退出subtle的快捷键是什么？
<stardiviner> roylez_: 好像是 Mod-C-q 
<stardiviner> roylez_: 或者是Alt
<roylez_> stardiviner: log这个真恶心....
<stardiviner> roylez_: 我没看过log，我不是xinitrc登录的，我用gdm登录的
<ofan> gebjgd: 语言没什么，看一会就会了
<roylez_> stardiviner: 这样也不行啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: 怎么不行？
<roylez_> stardiviner: W-F3，log里面没出现东西
<stardiviner> roylez_: 你是说那个puts啊，别纠结了，真要纠结，就去#subtle  问问，不过作者脾气不好
<roylez_> stardiviner: 我觉得还可以啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: 至少我当初进去问的时候脾气不好。。。。RP问题？
<stardiviner> roylez_: 作者怎么说？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 没去问
<roylez_> stardiviner: 以前尝试配置的时候发现了一个bug，告诉他了，他fix了，但是我还是放弃了
<stardiviner> roylez_: 我再去问问
<gebjgd> ofan: 架构也是一样 用用就会了
<stardiviner> roylez_: 那用xmonad？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 不想学那东西
 * adam8157 awesome满好的 换啥子嘛
<freeflying> ee不在啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 三天两头为这货改配置，劳资受够了
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<roylez_> gfrog: 牛蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<stardiviner> adam8157: awesome 的lua写不习惯，改换ruby配置的，awesome确实没太必要换，
<gfrog> roylez_: 牛席
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 能用 systemd unit 做一个可以自动重连的 ssh tunnel 吗？
 * adam8157 lua蛮好
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋还失业呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gebjgd> adaam: 没
<gebjgd> adam8157: adaam 是你的小号?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你辞职了 还是被开了?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 咱木有小号
<adam8157> gebjgd: 辞职啊...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 为毛? 有下家了?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你猜?
<roylez_> stardiviner: sublet默认的icon真丑........
<gebjgd> adam8157: 要是没有下家就辞职太不明智了
<Jack77213> TURN所有的流量都要经过第三方服务器吗？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 可以
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 随便参照个systemd的service文件写就行
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 在 unit 里面写常规的 ssh 命令？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 对，不过最好弄成一个脚本
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 然后如果通道断开，ssh 会自动退出，然后 systemd 就会自动重新执行这个脚本？
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 可以用 -qTfnN -D 这种参数吗？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 参数你自己设置
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 这些文档里都写了
<roylez_> stardiviner: 受不了了，改个图标每个sublet都要改
<stardiviner> roylez_: 其实不用icon更加简洁
<stardiviner> roylez_: 话说awesome也是每个都要改的啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: 而且subtle里sublet也没几个啊
<roylez_> stardiviner: awesome的还是稍稍好改点...
<roylez_> stardiviner: 刚刚去掉了wifi后面的block，直接exception把我踢出去了
<stardiviner> roylez_: awesome里是在一块儿的，subtle里是分别再每个sublet里，你用vim直接一个regexp定位搜索就搞定了啊
<stardiviner> roylez_: subtle不是也像awesome一样又检查的么
 * hamo_back hi...
<roylez_> stardiviner: 我还是看看awesome怎么set_image好了.....
<hamo_back> adam8157: hi
<hamo_back> roylez_: hi
<hamo_back> gfrog: hi
<stardiviner> roylez_: 就使用上看，subtle和awesome完全一样，
<hamo_back> bye_bye: hi
<bye_bye> hamo_back: hi.
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 好久不见. 
<roylez_> hamo_back: 脑残治好没？
<stardiviner> roylez_: 除了subtle的内置tiling和awesome不同
<hamo_back> roylez_: 借了淡淡一个同事的脑先用这
<stardiviner> hamo_back: 蛤蟆大叔好
<hamo_back> roylez_: 明天去退脑
<hamo_back> stardiviner: ...
<hamo_back> stardiviner: 大叔是淡淡
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 你最近干嘛去了?
<stardiviner> hamo_back: 你比他大还是小？
<hamo_back> stardiviner: 必须小阿
<hamo_back> stardiviner: 淡淡都绝对大叔了
<hamo_back> adam8157: 招行又打电话来卖保险...
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 各种悲剧阿
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 脑还了，买了个新脑还让我给搞坏了
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 所以你改成买mba了?
<hamo_back> adam8157: 你回家了？
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 没钱
<bye_bye> hamo_back: ... 你丫还没钱...
<adam8157> hamo_back: ?
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 你回家了？
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 我亚绝对穷阿
<hamo_back> adam8157: 发错了
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 在广州呢. 
<stardiviner> hamo_back: 你几岁了？估计比我小
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 咋还不回来过寒假？
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 还没放假呢...
<hamo_back> stardiviner: 88å¹´
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 而且, 这边妹子多/漂亮. 
<stardiviner> hamo_back: 看来我比你小90年的
<freeflying> hamo_back: adam8157 下周咱去吃金钱豹？
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 毕业生了，哪还有假不假的
<hamo_back> freeflying: 可以阿...淡淡要请客的
<hamo_back> adam8157: lol
<worm> 我也是90后欸……好难得居然现在还有90后用IRC的……
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 这倒是, 不过最近用实验室的存储阵列呢...
<hamo_back> freeflying: 候总你上次说的那个新地方是什么来着？
 * adam8157 hamo_back 要放血
<stardiviner> worm: 不是90后用IRC，而是Linuxer 用IRC
<roylez_> adam8157: diff了一把默认配置跟我的差别，太大了
 * hamo_back 依然非常悲剧了，求安慰阿
<freeflying> hamo_back: 长虹桥啊
<worm> stardiviner: ……但是用Linux的基本上都用IRC吧？
<onlylove> jusss那没来？
<worm> 除了我玩的一个奇葩的游戏，用IRC当In-game chatting room...
<onlylove> 用Linux的真不一定用Irc
<stardiviner> worm: 也对。难道我是用IRC的最后一代人了？
<worm> stardiviner: 你几岁了……估计比我大……
<hamo_back> freeflying: 不是这个把..就是那个特别贵的，比金钱豹还贵的那个
<onlylove> 应该不至于
<stardiviner> worm: 90å¹´
<worm> 好吧……我96的……
<hamo_back> worm: 96å¹´...
<stardiviner> worm: 看来我还不是最后一代。。。哈哈
<worm> 不过不要紧，我正在往这里拉人……
<worm> 我已经祸害了好几个同学了
<hamo_back> worm: 东北人？
<worm> 现在他们也跟着我天天挂IRC……
 * hamo_back 求安慰阿
 * hamo_back 求安慰阿
 * hamo_back 求安慰阿
 * hamo_back 求安慰阿
 * worm is Cantonese.
<ofan> worm: 卧槽
<sou_> 不叫祸害 是带领他们走上正途
<kk> hamo_back: .. ..
<ofan> worm: 会看片了不？
 * hamo_back 东北话里祸害有特殊含义...
 * hamo_back 求安慰阿
<stardiviner> sou_: 类似取经之路？
<ofan> hamo_back: 你咋了
<ofan> hamo_back: 被祸害了？
<worm> ……什么啊……但是我有时挂ED2K会扫出些
<stardiviner> hamo_back: 是红颜祸水的那种意思？
<hamo_back> ofan: ...
<sou_> 不要带宗教色彩才好 
<ofan> hamo_back: 你咋了
<worm> 可惜我拉来的都是公的……这里有妹子么？
<hamo_back> stardiviner: 不是...问 呕饭  他懂
<ofan> hamo_back: 不懂
<hamo_back> ofan: 本命年犯太岁都赶在尾巴上了，最近各种悲催
<ofan> hamo_back: 啥意思，说中文
<freeflying> hamo_back: 长虹桥的顺峰啊
<hamo_back> freeflying: 就这个，顺峰
<hamo_back> ofan: ...
<worm> 怎么那个“提问的智慧”改链接了？以前那个http://tinyurl/SmartQuestion怎么断了？
<gfrog> hamo_back: 矮油
<hamo_back> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<hamo_back> ofan: ...
<gfrog> hamo_back: 听说乃不在度娘啦？
<imtxc> hamo_back: 壕要如mbp了?>
<ofan> hamo_back: 干嘛
<hamo_back> gfrog: .
<hamo_back> ofan: 没事...=,=
<gfrog> hamo_back: 又看好哪家公司的妹纸了？
<sou_> worm: 妹子们不喜欢这种聊天方式的 
<imtxc> hamo_back: 现在在哪混了?
<hamo_back> gfrog: 我跟度娘说跟我走，她说不跟，我就走了
<worm> sou_: 好吧……妹纸都用什么方式聊天？
<hamo_back> imtxc: 暂时无业状态中
<ofan> hamo_back: ………
<gfrog> hamo_back: 乃去跟蛋蛋作伴儿了？
<ofan> hamo_back: 辞职了？
<hamo_back> ofan: .
<imtxc> hamo_back: 牛
<maplebeats> hamo_back: 你要和蛋蛋私奔么
<sou_> worm: QQ啊等等 带很多可爱表情的那种 
<hamo_back> gfrog: 谁要跟他作伴
 * hamo_back ...
 * hamo_back 求不八卦我
<gfrog> hamo_back: 那是他跟你作伴儿？
<ofan> hamo_back: 求剧情
<gfrog> hamo_back: 我们八蛋蛋，带着你
<hamo_back> adam8157: ^^
<hamo_back> adam8157: 淡淡，基蛙要扒你
 * maplebeats ......
<worm> sou_: 不然我们在这里推行下Kaomoji和Emoji (⊙_⊙)？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 看到没 这就是政治
<sou_> worm: 要找她们的方式就要充分理解她们的装和懒的本质>
<worm> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
 * gfrog hamo真苦逼啊
<worm> 黑毛加油找工作~↖(^ω^)↗
<worm> 好吧……在这里推行表情符号确实有些难度……
<worm> 更可恶的事情就是这种时不时发生的冷场
<gebjgd> (●´ﾉω`)ｺ
<ofan> hamo不回来了
<gebjgd> (″･ิ_･ิ)っ
<hamo_back> adam8157: ...
<worm> 黑毛回来了~
 * hamo_back 看书去了，哼哼 
<stardiviner> 你们的emoji都是怎么输入的啊？
<worm> 为什么蛋蛋会突然+o然后T人呢？
<worm> stardiviner: iBus里面有Emoji
<gebjgd> worm: 政治
<roylez_> adam8157: 我又用fluxbox了，lol
<hamo_back> bluezd: 不撸胸
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vi使用粘帖功能 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398372 我打开了一个网页，同时用vi test ，一个文件， 现在，我对那个网页，用鼠标选定了一个区域的文字，并复制了，请问，如何将这个被复制的网页文字，粘帖到我正在用vi编辑的test文件里面去？ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<imtxc> worm: 你叫他名字看看.
<hamo_back> bluezd: 谢谢你的脑
<adam8157> roylez_: 节操
<gebjgd> roylez: 节操
<hamo_back> roylez_: 节操
<bluezd> hamo_back: ...
<imtxc> bluezd: 不露兄,你的键盘是那个侧面刻字的那个?
<bluezd> imtxc: 对，filco 忍者 87
 * hamo_back 为啥受伤的总是我
<roylez_> adam8157: 这货还能用一万年
 * hamo_back 不理你们了
<freeflying> roylez_: 你们咋老换呢
<worm> 主席也用fluxbox啊……有人知道在fluxbox里面怎么看电池电量么？
<roylez_> freeflying: awesome又改配置语法了
<freeflying> 感觉我对啥DE/WM都没需求
<freeflying> roylez_: 一个浏览器加一个终端，管它啥 wm/de的
<gebjgd> worm: xfce4的powermanager
<freeflying> 对我没任何分别啊
<roylez_> worm: 忘了......貌似以前我用个什么conky的，hmmm，把它找回来
<ofan> worm: 自己写脚本处理acpi的数据
<worm> freeflying: 我小窗口娱乐时用KDE，特效全开来玩玩KDEGames或者听音乐看视频；有些不急的工作时用Gnome3，超喜欢它的“一个桌面一个窗口”的窗口管理方式；有重要工作Due tomorrow的时候就用fluxbox，排除一切干扰……
<ofan> worm: 有个小工具叫batti貌似
<sou_> freeflying: 得管有的太占资源 
<worm> 好吧……我现在还在fluxbox里面开一虚拟桌面，长期运行gnome-power-statistics...
<sou_> worm: gnome-power-statistics不是自动刷新的 一直开着也没用
<worm> 之前一直用Gnome3，然后切来切去的，有一次玩飞了……那是在Windows上面，麻麻来了，我还在玩游戏，于是一个Ctrl+Alt+↑过去……惨了
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> kk: test
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ctrl+Alt+↑在windows下会怎么样?
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imtxc> ilisp: test
<worm> 我用的是Intel驱动，默认Ctrl+Alt+↑是把桌面旋转成上下正常模式，而Ctrl+Alt+↓是上下颠倒,etc.
<worm> 所以什么事都没有发生，窗口没有在该消失的时候消失……我惨了
<onlylove> worm: 八卦下，什么窗口？
<worm> ……也就一游戏…… http://osu.ppy.sh
<kk> worm 啥标题, ⇪ osu! - rhythm is just a click away
<onlylove> hamo那里去了……
<worm> 我玩那游戏只是因为那个奇葩的游戏用IRC当聊天室……
<onlylove> 我现在愁的是公司好像封BT，我得找个办法，不成就本地起一个代理……
<eexp> freeflying: 你來了没
<freeflying> eexp: 明晚到啊
<eexp> 好。到时候打电话。
<eexp> 今天喝酒，搞晕了。
<freeflying> eexp: 没你电话啊
<imtxc> 擦 视频网站广告多的受不了了.
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<M3aCu1pa> 节操， A片网站就只有一类广告，还从不插播
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 用 過濾器
<archl> 。。。
<archl> eexp 已经晕了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 联想调整组织架构：分为Lenovo和Think两大集团 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398383 DoNews 1月5日消息 5日，联想集团宣布调整公司组织架构，将集团划分为 Lenovo业务集团 和 Think业务集团 。 据悉，Lenovo业务集团包含联想电脑和原MIDH（移动互联及数字家庭集团）业务，Th …
<archl> worm: 。。。用irc当聊天室的游戏我都见过5～6个了。。。
<archl> worm: 游戏内也用的我都见过
<worm> archl: 这话题……我以为都结束了……差不多一个小时了才收到回复……
<worm> 挖坟自重啊……
<archl> worm: 且。。。因为这么长时间都没回复没人离开没人加进来。。。
<worm> 好吧……
<archl> worm: 今天晚上流动性太差了
<worm> 最讨厌这种冷场情况了……
<ilisp`> imtxc: .
<ilisp`> \nick ilisp
<ilisp`> MeaCulpa: 求你的xunlei脚本
<imtxc> M3aCu1pa: 现在马甲好多啊
<archl> ilisp`: .
<archl> ilisp`:  cfy?
<ilisp`> archl: ?
<archl> .
<cfy> maplebeats: .
<cfy> maplebeats: lixian.qq.com又坏了，搞什么？！
<cfy> maplebeats: 用户表示你们的系统搓爆了
<maplebeats> cfy: ......
<cfy> maplebeats: 我刚好想要下东西。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 就坏了。。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 纠结了。。。我在想什么时候去公司呢
<archl> maplebeats: o 腾讯的了
<cfy> maplebeats: 你能登陆么？能的话帮我转个链接。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 坏了就坏了啊，我又没会员
<cfy> maplebeats: @_@
<cfy> maplebeats: 你这个心态不好啊
<maplebeats> cfy: 为啥不好了？
<maplebeats> archl: X
<cfy> maplebeats: 不为我们用户考虑。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 好了好了
<cfy> maplebeats: 能用了。。。。
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<archl> cfy 我这里baidu解禁了
<cfy> archl: 啥意思？baidu被谁封了？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你卖给企鹅了?
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • openbox编译出错，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398384 我用的是fedora 17。今天去openbox官网下载了3.5版本的。依赖的软件都装上了，包括 Code: gcc  autoconf  automake  glib2-devel  pango-devel  imlib2-devel  startup-notification-devel  libXcursor-devel  libXfixes-devel  libSM-devel  libxml2 …
<savr> any java developers with tomcat, spring, hibernate, ehcache experience looking for work? I'm paying 50 rmb per hour. can work from home!
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 神奇。。。原来这里是ubuntu-cn..
<imtxc> savr: 哇
<savr> imtxc: interested?
<imtxc> savr: 我只看到了rmb和wfh
<maplebeats> imtxc: -。-
<maplebeats> cfy: .....
<archl> cfy 我这里近3个月来baidu一直被墙
<savr> imtxc: can you speak english?
<archl> cfy: 。
<archl> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> archl: ..
<archl> imtxc: 人家给你工作你也不要
<archl> maplebeats: 你上
<imtxc> archl: 我不会java啊关键.
<archl> imtxc: 哦。那就算了呗
<maplebeats> archl: 上啥？
<maplebeats> archl: 哦，我也不懂 java....
<savr> lol!
<ofan> $8/h
<maplebeats> ofan: 干啥这么赚钱
<savr> ofan: mostly config work
 * ofan has no java experience
<imtxc> 额, java好赚钱啊
<savr> yes I pay good money!!
<savr> learn java chinese!
 * imtxc 算了算了,我还是睡觉.
<jusss> 明天就放假了
<jusss> 今天过的好空虚
<jusss> 啥也没干
<ofan> jusss: 撸
<jusss> ofan: 好吧，晚上睡觉时撸一管
<jusss> ofan: 你明天能替我考英语就好了
<ofan> jusss: 你真吊丝
<jusss> ofan: 明天上午八点也就是你那晚上8点替我考英语吧
<ofan> jusss: 你让我考就考？
<jusss> ofan: 帮个忙吗
<ofan> jusss: 你说帮就帮？
<worm> 等等，那个savr是发临时工广告的么？
<\rs> worm: 去年（超過半年）前savr就來過，似乎是真外國人
<cfy> \rs: 那爽爆了$8/h钱算很少了。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 哪里少了
<cfy> \rs: 在外国顾中国工人干活。。。
<ofan> \rs: 真的
<cfy> maplebeats: 听说实习都是$10+
<archl> cfy: 实习都是 $14 +
<cfy> archl: 我说的保守点，
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 开机只能进入Grub界面，并且界面中没有系统的选项菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398387 我手动进入Ubuntu系统后运行命令sudo update-grub 后，重启后还是只有grub界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 emnshe — 2013-01-05 22:31 
<cfy> maplebeats: 你说是不是太少了
<alvin_quiet_mode> 擦，我干的 8€/h 是不是弱爆了？
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<cfy> alvin_quiet_mode: 你明显是壕啊，不用说了
<archl> alvin_quiet_mode:  那不就差不多 $12/h?
<\rs> cfy: 質量可能也低……
<gfrog> archl: cfy alvin_quiet_mode @_@ 俺都不如一个实习的。。。
<cfy> \rs: 你说什么质量？
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<ofan> gfrog: 装
<gfrog> ofan: 木有
<archl> gfrog: 你还不如清洁工赚得多呢。。。
<gfrog> archl: 是啊，餐具
<archl> ofan: 清洁酒店的， $20/h
<jusss> 你们一群在国外的壕
<ofan> archl: 你去吧
<archl> ofan: 不去
<ofan> archl: 别老yy
 * leyle 编程如何学习啊，看了书了，练习也会了，但是不会写软件，一点组织能力都没有，感觉好绝望
<maplebeats> leyle: 同求
<archl> ofan: 明白
 * jusss 不会写软件的和没看书的路过
<ofan> leyle: 学啥
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团，我明天要放假了
<savr> what have I started
<jusss> 但是没有一点因为放假的高兴
<jusss> 不是很期待放假现在
<leyle> 学习c， linux api，
<iOS_worm> 或许看到个软件就想想它的实现方式或者结构？
<maplebeats> jusss: 不想放假
<ofan> leyle: 多写
<jusss> maplebeats: 你已经放假了？
<maplebeats> jusss: 我给我自己放了
<ofan> leyle: 先写1w行c再说
<maplebeats> 1W行啊。。。这得写几年啊
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<leyle> ofan: 额，保守估计， if  else  while   大概也有5，6千行了，可惜还是不会编程
<sou_1> maplebeats: 很快
<ofan> leyle: 只是基础入门
<jusss>  > "1w行c" * 10000
<kk> jusss, 1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c1w行c
<iOS_worm> leyle 或许先写程序结构框图？
 * maplebeats C程序目测我只写过1K行不到
<sou_> jusss: 还不如 C 回车C 回车C 回车C 回车C 回车 呢
<cfy> maplebeats: 炫耀贴。。
 * jusss 写过最长的c只有100行不到
<maplebeats> cfy: 炫耀个头啊，我想学啊
<jusss> 同想学
<leyle> 现在的感觉就是，学到点新东西，不知道咋个用，不用吧，过几天就忘记了，用吧，又不知道从哪里下手
<alvin_quiet_mode> leyle: 玩 dwm，包括它里边的 status-bar 的信息都用 c 实现。刷网页，flood/spawn etc.
<iOS_worm> 不会写C，只会拿java当怕死擦了的飘过……
<sou_> C比J好弄
<alvin_quiet_mode> 或者在 evilwm 的基础上再继续开发
<leyle> alvin_quiet_mode: dwm is a dynamic window manager for X  dwm 指的是这个么？
<alvin_quiet_mode> leyle: right
<leyle> alvin_quiet_mode: 刷网页指的是啥子?
<iOS_worm> 至今编过唯一有GUI的程序还是用Visual Basic编的……java我只会scanner和数学运算……
<archl> iOS_worm: 程序是什么。
<alvin_quiet_mode> leyle: 在一个论坛发广告。自动抓取新浪微薄的信息。自动发布新浪微薄 etc.
 * gfrog gaoji蛋竟然没在
<iOS_worm> executable file
<alvin_quiet_mode> leyle: 想一下你每天做的事情里边，有哪些是重复在做的。就拿来用 c 实现一个全自动的工具。
<archl> iOS_worm: 那。。。随便一个sh都是了
<archl> leyle: 实现一个虚拟终端吧
<cfy> alvin_quiet_mode: 蛋疼么。。。用c实现一个全自动的。。
<iOS_worm> 是啊……
<\rs> jusss: 你說啥都不會，那為什麽部學期來，整天泡這裏，你要學安全，可以看些《Metasploit渗透测试指南》；程序，K&R Python多入牛毛的書；折騰linux桌面，看看stardiviner github上的配置，
<leyle> archl: 额，感觉这个步子迈的有点大，
<savr> anyone want to work? mostly config work
<leyle> alvin_quiet_mode: 嗯，你这个建议好，我先去试试
<alvin_quiet_mode> cfy: 自个儿的练习。都是但疼的事。 Hello World 是每个人毕竟的蛋疼之路
<alvin_quiet_mode> cfy: 自个儿的练习。都是但疼的事。 Hello World 是每个人必经的蛋疼之路
<alvin_quiet_mode> savr: if 10k€ per month. give it to me.
<archl> alvin_quiet_mode: 我疼
<alvin_quiet_mode> archl: 你没蛋
<cfy> \rs: 那个渗透有电子版么？
<savr> alvin_quiet_mode: no just a few hours work
<savr> can do at night or on sunday for extra money $$$
<alvin_quiet_mode> savr: :D i think u should run to someother website like freelancer.com etc.
<sou_> \rs: 我也想要~
<archl> alvin_quiet_mode: 。。。
<star_chl> 有没有用openerp的？
<alvin_quiet_mode> leyle: 也可以做个 irc 客户端，做 kk 做的事。
<leyle> alvin_quiet_mode: kk也是用c写的么？它不是个机器人，用perl写的？
<cfy> leyle: kk是ruby
<maplebeats> leyle: 是ruby吧
<stardiviner> \rs: 意外的我的配置竟然成了你给别人推荐的样例。。。。惊喜中
<leyle> 额，不好意思，记错了
<\rs> cfy: sou_: ishare.iask 應該都有的
<cfy> \rs: 好吧
<leyle> 多谢啦，看了下 dwm，据说控制在2k行的代码，去学习学习
<sou_> \rs: 我去找找看哈
<leyle> alvin_quiet_mode: 谢谢
<cfy> \rs: 扣了５分。。。好伤心啊。。
<Stone_Lei> 现在有没有什么好的办法解决 windows 到linux的中文字符编码不一致的办法？
<cfy> Stone_Lei: 都用emacs打开
<stardiviner> \rs: 意外的我的配置竟然成了你给别人推荐的样例。。。。惊喜中
<\rs> stardiviner: 你的確實好
<Stone_Lei> 听说ubuntu 要出手机上使用的系统了。。
<jusss> 啥配置？
<Stone_Lei> 看这好像还不错的样子  就不知道以后对中文的支持会怎么样。
<cfy> stardiviner: 求地址
<cfy> 只找到　https://github.com/stardiviner
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: stardiviner (stardiviner) · GitHub
<cfy> stardiviner doesn’t have any public repositories yet.
<stardiviner> cfy: https://github.com/NagatoPain
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: NagatoPain (stardiviner) · GitHub
<stardiviner> cfy: stardiviner 那个也是我的，不过我还没用过
<alvin_quiet_mode> 好多 fork...
<cfy> 好多fork+1...
<stardiviner> alvin_quiet_mode: 大多是vim的插件，有的稍微fix小bug，有的是为了防止原来的删除，所以作为备份
<stardiviner> 以后不玩vim了，改玩emacs了
<stardiviner> 会看到很多emacs插件的fork
<leyle> 额，dwm完全不知道写的是啥子，看不懂。。。。
<cfy> stardiviner: 支持。。。。。
<cfy> stardiviner: 为啥要fork,难道你都修改过？
<jusss> dwm不是win的吗？
<jusss> leyle: 你要搞win了？
<leyle> jusss: 不是啊
<leyle> jusss: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dwm
<stardiviner> cfy: 我的配置里我配置的很多的是vim，mutt，weechat，awesome，subtle，canto，还有一些我现在已经不用的软件，
<kk> leyle ⇪ t: dwm - ArchWiki
<leyle> http://dwm.suckless.org/
<kk> leyle ⇪ t: suckless.org dwm - dynamic window manager
<ofan> dotfiles不敢上传
<alvin_quiet_mode> 把 .purple 传上来吧。。
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: purple是啥？是一本杂志名吗？
<\rs> jusss: 你可以把明天泡這裏的時間拿來研究 NagatoPain 的配置，用上那些軟件，工作效率可能會提高
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 一边玩去
<sou_> jusss: 聊天记录 
<jusss> \rs: 打错字了？应该是"每天"而不是"明天"吧？
<sou_> 和账号设置~
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: freenode.password = "chrisM.sprite324"
<alvin_quiet_mode> cc ofan   lol
 * alvin_quiet_mode LOL
<ofan> LOL
<ofan> alvin_quiet_mode: 所以我dotfiles现在只能private
<worm> 你们这些用/me用得一点美感和意义都没有的家伙……
<ofan> alvin_quiet_mode: 在用git filter-branch搞加密
<stardiviner> alvin_quiet_mode: 我早就上传了，也有人发邮件给我，我懒得去改了，因为那个commit很早了，而且已经在服务器上，重新弄麻烦
<ofan> 但是之前的commit不好改
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 可以删掉的呀。。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> rebase
<stardiviner> alvin_quiet_mode: 怎么删？
<ofan> stardiviner: filter-branch
<stardiviner> 说的稍微具体点
<ofan> 删好删，但是改内容不好
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: ofan , purple不是一本杂志吗？
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: aptitude search libpurple
<ofan> git filter-branch --tree-filter 'rm -rf --cached sensitive/data'
<ofan> 然后git gc,repack
<CyrusYzGTt> git reset -hard
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: quiet 1 hour. read the fucking manual first
<stardiviner> 那在github上的repo怎么办？会被复写么？
<stardiviner> 复写-〉覆盖
<CyrusYzGTt> 重寫本地
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 最差的情况 大不了删了再建咯。
<ofan> stardiviner: 会被全部重写
<ofan> 得把repo删掉，重新开
<ofan> 否则push -f上去会保留以前的commit
<ofan> alvin_quiet_mode: 你干嘛，不让人说话
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯，明白了，加到TODO列表去，我的系统安装脚本还没完成，暂时就不弄了，等完成了，就搞个干净点的dotfiles
<ofan> 自动对单个文件加密的filter都写好了，就差改commit了
<stardiviner> 估计没人愿意来拿我的帐号玩，因为我向来是与别人吵架的人。别人一看就能认出我来
<alvin_quiet_mode> /ignore jusss 
<ofan> https://gist.github.com/4462024 
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: git_crypt_filter.sh
<Stone_Lei> 你们都是从事这方面的工作的么？还是爱好者居多 ？
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: https://github.com/NagatoPain/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/config
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode ⇪ t: dotfiles/.irssi/config at master · NagatoPain/dotfiles · GitHub
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 密码  autosendcmd
<stardiviner> ofan: 这个脚本不错，可以参考
<stardiviner> alvin_quiet_mode: 我的weechat里有新版本的密码
<ofan> https://gist.github.com/4462042 配套脚本
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: fnmatch.py
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 密码 https://github.com/NagatoPain/dotfiles/blob/master/.mutt/Gmail
<ofan> 把要加密的文件路径放在.gitcrypt里就能自动加密解密
<^{^> Hello
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<^{^> iPad 上也有Irc客户端了
<stardiviner> ofan: 可以改成用GPG加密的么？
<^{^> 大家有用过嘛
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 上传 git 前，难道你把整个目录都添加进去了？。。。 gmail, imap, pop 里边都有密码。。
<ofan> stardiviner: 可以，但gpg的不适合
<stardiviner> ofan: 不合适git config --get encrytpt选项？
<ofan> stardiviner: 不适合跟git一起用
<star_chl> ^{^: 不太好用，主要是键盘没有，费劲
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗？
<stardiviner> ofan: 为什么？我没用过ssl，不知道加密上两者比较怎么样
<ofan> gpg的aes貌似是cbc模式，每次产生的结果不一样
<ofan> ecb保证同样的输入输出也一样
<ofan> stardiviner: openssl支持的加密方式多
<stardiviner> alvin_quiet_mode: 我用的是ln建立软链接，所以把所有配置文件都放在一个目录下的
<star_chl> 有没有对hadoop和hbase做过成功应用的？
<debianer> 最近推特还能直接连接吗？
<\rs> hooks/pre-commit 防 passwd password 吧，配置文件中讀取密碼都單獨讀文件或者passwd daemon或者手輸
<stardiviner> ofan: got it
<debianer> 最近网上流行什么功能？
<ofan> hook加密后上传到服务器的跟本地index的不一样
<star_chl> ^{^: 芒果
<debianer> 各位，我的ip是否隐藏了？
<cfy> debianer: 是的
<debianer> 谢谢
<cfy> debianer: 不谢。
<debianer> cfy 最近有好玩的东西吗？
<cfy> debianer: 我想想
<cfy> debianer: 硬件上有个树莓派，
<debianer> cfy: 比如流行的软件或服务
<debianer> 上次不知道谁在帮我做股票提醒系统？
<debianer> 我在手机上用irc, 感觉很好
<cfy> debianer: 好像没啥特别的。。
<debianer> 简直跟电脑上一样了
<debianer> 好用
<sulit> 好久木来了
<sulit> 甚是怀念
<sulit> ofan: 你还是老样子啊
<sulit> ofan: 长本事了吗？
<sulit> 有人吗？
<sulit> 说会话，就睡
<sulit> 活着的有吗？
<sulit> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<sulit> :-)
<sulit> quit
<cfy> 又是第二天。。。
<debianer> 请问推特能用吗？
<leosat> oadofi
<kk>  06:14
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-06
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 求kubuntu天气插件！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398397 自带的天气插件搜索不到深圳！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2013-01-06 7:57 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04软件中心不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398399 在左边的工具栏，软件中心图标不见了。 不知道是我把图标删除了还是我把它卸载了，总之我找不到它了。我真的很需要他。 它在哪里哟。 统计信息: 发表于 由 温顺的绵羊 — 2013-01-06 9:31 
<italks> hello
<italks> everyone
<kk> italks, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<italks> 周末要上班的人苦逼呀
<italks> kk, 你实时保持在线吗
<kk> italks, 这是很好的信息。  ㍡ 
<italks> kk, 什么很好的信息？
<kk> italks, 我需要时间制定的答复。  ㍡ 
<italks> cfy, 出来呀
<italks> cfy, 上线了，怎么不冒泡
<fa1c0n> 刚刚使用StartOS怎么感觉跟ubuntu类似呢！我无语了……
<italks> 只看桌面环境的话，那当然是一样了
<italks> 记得startos用的是gnome shell吧
<cfy> italks: 嗯？
<cfy> italks: h
<cfy> italks: hi
<archl1> !test
 * MeaCulpa 的Windows都和Linux类似呢...进去就ls
<archl> MeaCulpa 配置指南
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啥？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  windows -> linux 的配置指导
<onlylove> 那天突然发现windows7的命令提示符可以用tab
<MeaCulpa> archl: 木有
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: winXP都可以...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: xp能自动补全么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 只能补全当前目录下子目录和文件名
<onlylove> 还真可以……
<onlylove> 以前从来没试过……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 把用Linux的折腾精力的1/10拿来用Windows, 就大不同了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 怎么讲
<MeaCulpa> 没怎么讲
<Stone_Lei> ubuntu 12.10有什么改变？？
<jiero> Stone_Lei:  看 changelog
<Stone_Lei> 哦  好  谢谢
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • aodv-uu-0.9.6安装运行错误，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398402 请教各位大侠： Vamare环境下，linux内核是2.6.32.80，编译安装aodv-uu-0.9.6都没有显示错误，但运行aodvd -l -r 3时，出现如下错误： Could not get index of x}z:No such device cleanup:CLEANUP! Could not remove kernel module kao …
<zhxt> 大家好。请教个事。 gerrit里怎么把不同Change-Id的commit合并？
<zhxt> 就是第二次修改的时候忘了填Change-Id，就产生了一个新的Change。
<zhxt> 有童鞋知道要怎么做么？
<roylez_> adam8157: awesome又配回来了
<jiero> zhxt: /join  #gerrit  ; /join #git
<adam8157> roylez_: 正道
<Stone_Lei> windows和ubuntu 双系统用什么工具好
<adam8157> qiao: 乔君你好
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣道
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你还折腾Awesome？
<zhxt> jiero: thx.
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 结束了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 渣渣+1
<qiao> adam8157: 蛋蛋好～
<jiero> adam8157:  。淡淡好
<adam8157> qiao: 再说就ban你
<MeaCulpa> Awesome是KDE级别的平铺了
<adam8157> jiero: 裸姐...
<qiao> ^。^
<jiero> adam8157: 
<amosk> ～～
<qiao> adam8157: ^。^
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> roylez_: 鬼
 * adam8157 我妈昨天中午给我寄的顺丰现在就到了.... 真快
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋母壕，顺丰呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 让他明天再送... 地址写的别的地方...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的护照和港澳通行证呢
<roylez_> adam8157: o
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 壕，去香港啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没肉身翻过, 办了预备着而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 肉身翻了墙才知道自己交的税都去了哪里
<roylez_> adam8157: 你黑毛呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 是你的黑毛
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<bluezd> adam8157: roylez_ 你俩的
<pocoyo> sjebbe
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<pocoyo> google play 上的应用 怎么降级？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<gfrog> bluezd: 咱今天是不是可以撤了？ 整天邮件都好不了
<bluezd> bluezd: 我觉得可以了
<bluezd> gfrog: ^
<yunfan> 额 看到clojure http kit的性能彪过了nginx cfy 
<bluezd> gfrog: 不过呢像我这种工作狂即使邮件有问题也会继续工作的
<gfrog> bluezd: 该cc Kexin
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 这还工作啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 那必需的
<ofan> yunfan: 哪里看的
<bluezd> adam8157: 对了有个事情不知道该不该告诉你
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥事儿?
<bluezd> adam8157: 对你来说是好事情
<adam8157> bluezd: 你们发钱了/
<adam8157> ?
<adam8157> bluezd:  说嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: ?
<bluezd> adam8157: 昨天碰到一个同事他跟我说，哎，adam 走了？我说，恩，然后他说: 好突然啊，我昨天还给他发了封邮件，看来他是收不到了。你不知道当时他的眼神有多迷茫和愁苦
<huntxu> bluezd: 女的
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來有人暗戀你
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<yanhao> 木有人？
<gfrog> bluezd: 哎，adam走了？！
<yanhao> 。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 哦耶，终于少了一个抢健怡的 XD
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10升级到12.04之后， 静态IP不能上网 O_o http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398405 :em19 是这样纸的，最开始安装的是11.10 ， 与开发板连接的时候， 一直提示nfs 有问题，就是 我的ubuntu 和 开发板 不能互相ping 通，后来折腾好久，直接重装了ubuntu，结果就OK了。  …
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<iGoogle> gfrog: 健怡？求照片。
<bluezd> gfrog: 我知道 adam 走了其实你比谁都难过
<iGoogle> 这名字的，通常长得一般吧
<iGoogle> bluezd: +
<bluezd> iGoogle: lol
<bluezd> iGoogle: 那可不一定
<gfrog> bluezd: 拉倒吧。这几天冰箱里健怡真的多了呢。XD
<yanhao> 健怡不是可乐吗
<yunfan> ofan: wait
<huntxu> adam8157: 新公司，可有健怡？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道啊
<yunfan> https://github.com/ptaoussanis/clojure-web-server-benchmarks   ofan 
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: ptaoussanis/clojure-web-server-benchmarks · GitHub
<iGoogle> gfrog: 没出息，难道是说饮料？
<gfrog> adam8157: 新公司，前台咋样？ 求真相
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃以为哪？
<iGoogle> 破噶嘛。没出息啊
 * iGoogle 以前的某女同学就叫这名
 * gfrog 勾起了神的一段往事。。 啧啧
<archl> iGoogle: 饮料？
 * maplebeats = =
<iGoogle> archl: 北方的这些娘娘们，整体叫些奇怪的名称出来。以为好gaoji。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。不是大多是红啊梅啊杏啊之类的么
<archl> iGoogle: 突然让我想起以前似乎妓院用的名了。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 你难道是江南的？
<AndChat|675444> archl: 谷歌商店里的应用能降级吗？
<iGoogle> 你不是山东嘛
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。我祖父辈分别4省
<archl> iGoogle:  福建 广东 浙江 山东
<fa1c0n> 这么拉风……
<archl> iGoogle: 不过 2个都有上海习惯
<iGoogle> 。。。流窜啊。
<iGoogle> 军阀世家？ archl
<iGoogle> 到处打仗？
<archl> iGoogle: 资本家 农民 小员工 革命者 都有
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 到处开妓院
<yunfan> archl: 额 从北方去南方的多 从南方去北方的可不多
<iGoogle> maplebeats: lol
<archl> yunfan: 什么啊。当年不是分配去北面么。。。这里好几个上海来的
<yunfan> archl: 哪里有
<archl> yunfan: 山东
<iGoogle> 资本家 -> 农民 这差距大啊。 archl 我不信
<archl> iGoogle: 我说祖父辈的几个老人
<iGoogle> 。
<yunfan> 这很正常 我太爷爷是资本家 我爷爷已经是贫农 赶鸭子了
<iGoogle> 你以为你祖父资本家，父亲就变农民了。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 听说你会一门外语？
 * gfrog 好奇有没有一家儿既有农民，又有国军，又有共军的。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 喵！
<yunfan> 有
<cfy> yunfan: 这么牛。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 果然 
<roylez_> gfrog: http://rubydoc.info/stdlib/core/framess
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Processing core-1.9.3
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac519287
<roylez_> gfrog: 发错链了
<yunfan> 我有个朋友 家里有国军 共军 和日军
<iGoogle> 又 acfun
<gfrog> roylez_: core是神马？
<yunfan> 彪悍的家族无需解释
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你的话，信一半算了
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac519287
<yunfan> 信不信我都没好处
<yunfan> cfy: 所以可以安心开工了
<iGoogle> 咋不说，还有美军
<archl> gfrog:  core 是 TA 里一个 faction
<cfy> yunfan: 现在　jvm这么吊了？
<gfrog> archl: 好gaoji
 * archl 遁
<AndChat|675444> cfy: 安卓应用怎么降级啊
<iGoogle> 尿遁？
<cfy> AndChat|675444: 降版本？
<yunfan> cfy: 你看他主要是高并发情况超过了  低并发时候并没超过 不过也差不多
<iGoogle> AndChat|675444: 哪app，有这概念？
<cfy> yunfan: 有链接么？
<archl> AndChat|675444:  折腾啊。
<AndChat|675444> cfy: 没错
<cfy> AndChat|675444: 删了，找老版本的apk
<cfy> yunfan: 记得以前自己测试时,nodejs完胜nginx
<AndChat|675444> cfy: 找不到啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 如果这还要问，不如不答
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也没有别的法子
<archl> 对了，thunderbird 的 lightning 一点介绍都没有啊。
<AndChat|675444> cfy: andchat 1.4.0的找不到
<yunfan> cfy: 不过要看其他资源占用
<cfy> AndChat|675444: 那就不会了。。。
<archl> AndChat|675444: 别人不能帮
<AndChat|675444> cfy: 你手机上用什么irc
<AndChat|675444> archl: 等于没说
<archl> chatzilla for firefox？
<cfy> AndChat|675444: 我手机上不上irc
<pocoyo> cfy: o
<pocoyo>  fy那没救了
<cfy> ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 
 * kevinyings   ^M这个符号是ctrl+M的意思吗？我用vi读docx格式发现这个东西很多，怎么去掉？
<pocoyo> test
<pocoyo> 瞎折腾
<roylez_> kevinyings: windows的换行符 \r\n
<MeaCulpa> vi 读docx...
<kevinyings> roylez, 恩，知道怎么去了
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> roylez_: 听说最近。。。你们司大型机宕机了。。３h　cc MeaCulpa 
<roylez_> cfy: 木听说
<roylez_> cfy: 地球当机了，z也不会宕
<cfy> http://digi.tech.qq.com/zt2013/syibm/index.htm cc roylez_ MeaCulpa 
<kk> cfy 啥标题, ⇪ 声音：IBM大型机永不宕神话破灭 两地三中心备份成摆设_腾讯数码_腾讯网
<roylez_> cfy: 这是腾讯的谣言
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥地球宕机了　z也不会宕机？
<MeaCulpa> 腾讯估计是拖欠保护费了
<cfy> 回复:恩，上次星展银行大机down了7个还是11个小时  也是硬撑着等主机重启  不过那次好像18m是赔钱了，这次看中银咋样
<MeaCulpa> 哦，是中国银行
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 本来卖的就是服务，宕机了就交钱
<cfy> huifu:另据我所知，星展银行宕机事故是存储系统的宕机，不是大型机宕机。大型机上存储系统和操作系统是分开的。
 * MeaCulpa 以我在业界的理解，信用卡一般用不着大机
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何释放空ssh连接? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398406 当ssh客户端掉线退出后留下了若干sshd进程，如何判断哪些是不再使用的连接而把它删除呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rushfly — 2013-01-06 11:39 
<MeaCulpa> 大机不追求实时性的，为啥信用卡系统大机会...估计是被销售忽悠了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 大机为啥不宕机，是因为大机不跑会宕机的业务，就这么简单，但是Sales忽悠的了厉害了，人们拿大机来干小机的事情，宕机很正常
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 大机跑啥业务？
<roylez_> cfy: 大机跑客户自己写的应用
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 晚上算帐
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你看，他文章里说系统主从备份....扯淡，大机根本不搞主从备份
<MeaCulpa> 以永不宕机为卖点的系统搞主从备份？
<kevinyings> roylez, 好吧，现在把\r替换掉了，但没改完，按i修改时发现退格不能用了，怎么回事呢？
<roylez_> kevinyings: 废话....
<kevinyings> roylez, 哪里费了
<roylez_> kevinyings: 哦，我看错了
<roylez_> kevinyings: 不要问我
<roylez_> kevinyings: 我没用vi开过docx
<iwwi> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/251/251355.htm
<kk> iwwi ⇪ ti: Ubuntu做手机系统 真正挑战的是谁？-Ubuntu,手机,操作系统-驱动之家
<MeaCulpa> 挑战的是常识..
<Tmacy> 这里说中文？
<Tmacy> hello?
<kevinyings> 好呗，终于找到原因了
<MeaCulpa> Tmacy: yes是的
<cfy> roylez: MeaCulpa：　gaoji..
<MeaCulpa> http://pastebin.com/CfRGm421
<MeaCulpa> 有意思
<MeaCulpa> 这文章忽略了一个事实...在法国，普通葡萄酒价格低于罐装水低于烈酒远低于啤酒，仅仅高于自来水...
<Inode_lf> "Oh my gowd: it is full of stars"
<Inode_lf> have you lunch?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 真貴 * oneju (~oneju@58.253.173.236) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 真貴 http://dealer.zol.com.cn/detail/185/18430_140548.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 北京青铜鼎科技Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.0(标准订阅1年)报价_北京青铜鼎科技 Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.0(标准订阅1年)价格_北京青铜鼎科技 ZOL经销商-中关村在线
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我不在RH了...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..好吧。。 竟然遲職了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看來你被變相炒魷魚了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 而且没那么贵, 那是n年前的标价而已
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 外企炒鱿鱼是福利的, 没享受到
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中2013个人版可以下载了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398409 http://www.yozosoft.com/person/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linxyz — 2013-01-06 12:13 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 但是沒有更新，說明有毛膩
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 去官网看啊, 别听这些二道贩子的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，那好，不打擾你了， 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 蛋豪了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> RHEL订阅还能走中间商的??
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说现在能了。
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 这还贵？一万都不到
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ .
<MeaCulpa> 不过不知道这订阅能干嘛...
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，才7k多，
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 哦
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 确实不贵，RHEL6官方指导价是8k
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽众，订阅包含点啥服务
<MeaCulpa> 有24/7随便骂么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 表示没享受过。平时yum都很少用。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不知道有沒有升級服務
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那得是高级订阅才行。而且我们是被support骂的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 8k是基础订阅 好象是5*8电话
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 除了电话还有啥
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 那不好，， 額，，繼續看小說去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说support不出台，除非钱给的够多 @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那这服务还有啥？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 就是能下包包而已？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 表示不清楚，大概也就是能打电话跟support聊聊
<MeaCulpa> 对着sda dd了，管么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 估计不会管的
<iwwi> 做个客户端, 把自己的 域名和 ip 写进 hosts, 这样就不用申请域名了
<iwwi> 做个浏览器, 访问把自己的域名和ip 时,走自己的加密http格式
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: RH挺奇葩啊，明明中国区有support，但是服务语言里竟然没有汉语，但是有广东话。可见RH在中国区市场有多烂。
<iwwi> 打自己嘴巴
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 目录权限更改重启后不生效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398411 /var/run/screen的权限默认： drwxrwxr-x 2 root utmp 40 1月 6 2013 screen/ 用chmod 777 screen修改后 drwxrwxrwx 2 root utmp 40 1月 6 2013 screen/ 但系统重启后又变回旧权限了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-01-06 12:49 …
<iwwi> 加密压缩
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不烂，是你不懂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 说明，RH不直接做IT同行的support
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 广东话的都是总部在深圳的500强
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，这样。。
<MeaCulpa> 其他客户，自然放狗出去了
<MeaCulpa> 或者集成商
<MeaCulpa> 直接support级别的，自然只有非IT业的金主
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要我个人国内就只看魔都和深圳职位的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可能我们平时看到的关联紧密的都是partner的关系了。。。 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱，娃娃，年轻，无所谓
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃这话有深意呢。。
<Tmacy> 如何发密语？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 收费vip裸聊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 做it同行的support 怕被chanllege 另外也不好实施FUD
<adam8157> hunt_O: 你在hunt 0 哈哈
<Tmacy> dcc yunfan
<Tmacy> dcc chat yunfan
<yunfan> Tmacy: ??
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是说入职了以后就给哥透露消息么
<adam8157> yunfan: 还没入职呢啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 苦逼 
<yunfan> 为毛不春节以后再去
<adam8157> yunfan: 没资本
 * adam8157 afk
<yunfan> 哈 有两天年假 春节提前点回去
<kevinyings> adam8157, 你换那个公司了，年假多少？
<imtxc> bluezd: 切克闹, CHHD关闭邀请功能了...
<bluezd> imtxc: ......
<bluezd> imtxc: 求推荐其他高清资源
<imtxc> bluezd: 你需要帐号的话, 我可以分享我的id
<imtxc> 你去下载就行了 
<freeflying> imtxc: 关闭了？
<freeflying> imtxc: 貌似我还有个邀请呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 我看公告是说暂时关闭邀请了.
<bluezd> imtxc: 那也行，谢啦
<imtxc> 中国高清网近期更新网站程序功能代码，为避免数据出错，临时关闭发送邀请码权限，开放时间请关注网站公告。
<imtxc> 给大家带来的不便，敬请谅解！
<imtxc> bluezd: 注意下载不免费资源的时候保持上传, 不然封号了就没得玩了~
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大象
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你网速好,帮我挂一下CHHD的分享率把....
<freeflying> imtxc: 魔力值 [使用][充值]: 15,779.4 邀请 [发送邀请][邀请奖励]: 2
<freeflying> 分享率: 5.923 上传量: 363.27 GB 下载量: 61.33 GB 当前活动:  0  0  可连接: 未知 连接数: 无限制
<kevinyings> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2086309400
<kk> kevinyings ⇪ ti: 阿卡林粘土，好贵啊，270元不包邮，我很想买啊！！_linux吧_百度贴吧
<hamo_back> adam8157: 淡淡壕
 * lmh kick adam8157
<hamo_back> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> lmh: momo
<adam8157> hamo_back: 电脑买了?
<hamo_back> adam8157: 对以前的同事好一点
<hamo_back> adam8157: 还没拿到退款阿
<lmh> adam8157,dan 
<adam8157> kevinyings: 15+n
<lmh> adam8157, 这几天爽了？
<adam8157> lmh: 失业 有什么爽的
<lmh> adam8157,自由阿
<kevinyings> adam8157, 没到一个月
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<hamo_back> kevinyings: N+15?
<hamo_back> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo_back: 黑毛
<hamo_back> roylez: 爆席
<kevinyings> hamo_back, 这个不错
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 什么公司这么慷慨...N+15
<adam8157> kevinyings: 一个月年休? 你疯了啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 啥
<roylez> adam8157: 15+n是啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 带薪假
<kevinyings> adam8157, 呵呵，又不能连着请，不多
<adam8157> kevinyings: 法定只有5天, 啥叫不能连着请?
<roylez> adam8157: n > 3了呢？
<hamo_back> roylez: 整好了么？
<adam8157> roylez: n <=5
<hamo_back> adam8157: 你带薪假15+n?
<adam8157> hamo_back: 难道你不是么
<kevinyings> adam8157, 就是在国庆时期，连着长假加请2天
<adam8157> kevinyings: 长假加着请15天也没人管你
<kevinyings> adam8157, 你请的到手？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 当然可以
<hamo_back> adam8157: 不是把...我比较弱
 * hamo_back 求帽子！
<roylez> hamo_back: 好了
<roylez> hamo_back: 你要帽子干啥？
<hamo_back> roylez: 淡淡总欺负我
<hamo_back> roylez: 你上服务器没？
<roylez> hamo_back: 没有，等你那边merge mukio
<hamo_back> roylez: 不是基本都搞定了么？还差什么？
<roylez> hamo_back: 传post id进去
<hamo_back> roylez: 这个..好...我现在就改
<hamo_back> roylez: 最近这事情太多了，脑子越来越差了
<StarBrilliant> 请问如何让ffmpeg编出的mp4用别的播放器识别？比如ffmpeg导出的h264视频，windows media player就无法播放，但是其他的h264视频可以播放
<yunfan> adam8157: 你有所不知 it公司只要要求员工可以在家远程支援就可以
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: -codec
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • select command http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398414 初学shell中，文档中一个关于select的例子: select var in "Linux" "Gnu Hurd" "Free BSD" "Other"; do break done echo "You have selected $var" 终端运行后报错，提示找不到select 指令。用 man select输出是 int pselect(int n, fd_set *readfds, fd_set *writefds, fd_set …
<StarBrilliant> namoamitabuddha: 我用了 ffmpeg -vcodec h264 了
<onlylove> fedora17的livecd不习惯……感觉像手机
<abine> 蛋蛋 在干嘛
<abine> 睡午觉？
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: 哦，那不知道了。我不太明白 codec 和后缀名有啥关系
<bye_bye> lol
<bye_bye> imtxc_away: 自己去刷分
<bye_bye> imtxc_away: 老子自己的分都懒得刷...
<bluezd> adam8157: 你也写个 bot 吧，谁说蛋字就 kick 谁，管他鸡蛋鸭蛋鹌鹑蛋，见(蛋，但，淡，弹)就踢，怎么样 ？
<cfy> 这样不好
<cfy> 尤其是
<cfy> 我们这边经常说蛋啊蛋的
<cfy> 有歧视
<bye_bye> cfy: 放心啦, bluezd 是在逗adam.
<StarBrilliant> 哈哈。我正[哔ー]疼呢。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教主题按钮大小以及侧边栏修改，GTK主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398416 话说Deviantart上面确实有很多漂亮的主题，但是不负责任的人也很多啊。随便丢下一个GTK的主题，就一个gtk文件夹，不带index.theme,不带metacity，真心不知道怎么用。 有图有真相。想问 …
<bye_bye> bluezd: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: 是哦，不然还玩个蛋　:D
<bye_bye> cfy: lol
<archl> cfy: 鸭蛋是晦气的东西吗？
<cfy> archl: 我这边没这种俗话偶发
<cfy> archl: 我这边没这种说法
<yunfan> cfy: 你不会是年前去吧?
<archl> cfy: 考鸡蛋/考鸭蛋。
<yunfan> 我喜欢吃咸鸭蛋
<maplebeats> 谁在深圳,求罩
<Tmacy> 有人用过gentoo linux么？
<abine> x宝里面卖棺材的都是包邮的！碉堡的是有条评论写到:已经入土五天了，感觉里面很干爽。今天才附体成功，借别人补个好评。好卖家！有空下来玩哦。 
<abine> LOL
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gentoo 怎么了？
<abine> 逛网易微博看到的
<abine> 蛋蛋
<abine> 干嘛没事踢我啊
<Tmacy> 没事，就是问问，听说很难搞
<onlylove> fedora17默认连perl都不装？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不难搞，就是操作麻烦一点而已，照着官方文档复制粘贴，再改改命令就可以了。
<Tmacy> 有空搞个虚拟机玩玩。。。
<archl> 我才发现，ambient icon background --- Ubuntu 原来有这套
<roylez> yunfan: 蛋黄好吃，胆固醇高。蛋白太咸
<yunfan> roylez: 确实如此
<hamo_back> roylez: 蛋黄太色了
<hamo_back> roylez: 太涩了
<yunfan> roylez: 我也喜欢吃蛋白 所以我家里人是蛋白给我吃 蛋黄我就只能吃自己那份
<Tmacy> 蛋黄好吃
 * kevinyings 从小不吃蛋黄，只吃蛋白
<Tmacy> 小时候觉得蛋黄噎人，现在觉得挺好吃
<yunfan> kevinyings: 我每天持续生产蛋白 要么
<hamo_back> yunfan: ...
<Tmacy> yunfan : 那是蛋清吧。。。
<yunfan> hamo_back: 蛤魔放几天？
<hamo_back> yunfan: 明天上班拉
<yunfan> hamo_back: 额
<kevinyings> yunfan, 撸
<yunfan> kevinyings: 撸大师 叁撸灵
<yunfan> adam8157: 为毛折腾穷逼学生？
<kevinyings> adam8157, 我觉得还是当老师好，学校一年2个假
<yunfan> kevinyings: 确实 我妈就是这样 暑假必然要骚扰我
<gfrog> hamo_back: hamo乃要上班啦？
<hamo_back> gfrog: 是啊基蛙君
<kevinyings> yunfan, 额
<gfrog> hamo_back: 又去折磨哪家公司的妹纸啦？
<archl> hamo_back: 蛤蟆色
<yunfan> kevinyings: 我在杭州的时候 暑假就想来杭州玩 我在帝都的时候 暑假就想来帝都 额
<kevinyings> yunfan, 元芳，你看呢！
<yunfan> 蛤魔海鲜档
<hamo_back> archl: 裸姐
<hamo_back> gfrog: 折磨淡淡去了
<gfrog> hamo_back: 乃果然跟蛋蛋一起去了！！
<archl> hamo_back: 。。。你
 * hamo_back ...
<hamo_back> gfrog: 求别黑...
<gfrog> hamo_back: 就说乃俩是好机油
<gfrog> hamo_back: 谁叫乃姓白
<hamo_back> gfrog: 乃俩才是...
<archl> gfrog: 白有什么寓意？
<gfrog> archl: 白了就容易黑啊
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<gfrog> archl: lol
 * kevinyings 说一群人在只有一个瓶子下怎么过河，河里有鱼吃jj
<gfrog> kevinyings: 乃漏了一个重要条件，是一群男人
<archl> kevinyings: 让鸡鸡都被吃掉
<onlylove> 坐船过河或者桥上过了
<gfrog> kevinyings: 女人还说毛儿，都木有jj
<archl> kevinyings: 据说确实有这样的情况
<kevinyings> gfrog, 好吧
<kevinyings> archl, 好吧
<hamo_back> 。。。
 * hamo_back 乃们口味好重
<archl> kevinyings: 因为小便的味道吸引鱼去咬
<gfrog> hamo_back: 晚间话题拿到白天说，确实不应该。。
<yunfan> kevinyings: 这个很简单
<archl> hamo_back: 你试试？
 * hamo_back ...
<yunfan> kevinyings: 不知道你听说过海兔没
<kevinyings> yunfan, 它干了什么丧心病狂的事了
<stardiviner> 亚马逊流域就有一种很小的鱼，如果人去游泳小便，就会钻进尿尿的地方。。。。。
<yunfan> kevinyings: 你想过河 就想想海兔 太简单了 后面男人爆前面男人的菊 最前面的用瓶子 这就是个链表 + 表头的故事
<kevinyings> yunfan, 可以循环
<stardiviner> yunfan: 我靠。。。神了呀
<stardiviner> kevinyings: 还循环。。。
<stardiviner> 乃们真是。。。
<yunfan> kevinyings: 我小时候看海兔的条目 看呆了
<alpha080> 啥是海兔？
<lmh> gfrog, dor 跟avi都走了阿？
<gfrog> lmh: 嗯
<gfrog> lmh: 走了挺久了
<lmh> gfrog,个把月吧，
<lmh> gfrog, 刚看到，
<lmh> 挺惊讶的
<archl> rh 真的不留人啊？
<kevinyings> archl, 一般要走的都没必要留
<gfrog> lmh: 这有啥好惊讶的，他们不走我倒很惊讶
<abine> 鸡蛋
<abine> 回来了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 有时网络离线有时没事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398420 我的电脑是XP+ubuntu12.04 如果比较长一段时间不开机（比如几天）直接进入ubuntu 就会提示连接断开你已离线，终端输入ifconfig，能看的到网卡但是没有分配ip地址，手动分配也不能用， …
 * kevinyings 3.8的内核用不了alx，怎么办？
<alpha080> 都用上3.8了。。
 * kevinyings 买个笔记本容易吗
<alpha080> 容易
<hamo_back> kevinyings: 真不容易
<kevinyings> hamo_back, 就是，搬砖的幸苦钱
<alpha080> 捐次蛋白质就可以了
<onlylove> alx是什么？
<kevinyings> onlylove, alx ethernet driver
<kevinyings> alpha080, 回顾以前丢掉的n台笔记本，撸的时候再多心疼一会儿
<onlylove> hamo_back: bt协议能走vpn不
<hamo_back> onlylove: 所有协议都能走vpn把？
<alpha080> 笔记本还能丢好几台？！
<onlylove> kevinyings: 丢了几台了，捐台给我
<onlylove> hamo_back: 我也这么想的，我现在公司网络封bt，我想看看走vpn效果怎么样
<kevinyings> onlylove, 算一下，3天撸一次，起码丢了2000台
<hamo_back> onlylove: 即便能走了，那得多慢阿
<onlylove> hamo_back: 总比不能下载强，主要是怕tor这东西不行
<gfrog> onlylove: 国外的vpn么？ 慎用
<gfrog> onlylove: 很多国家检测到非法下载之后，律师信就来了。
<onlylove> gfrog: 那给个解决方案
<gfrog> onlylove: 迅雷离线
<gfrog> onlylove: 几个人合买最合适
<onlylove> gfrog: 木有米
<gfrog> onlylove: 就算自己买，一个月才10块钱，乃一个月vpn要多少钱？
<onlylove> gfrog: 主要是我就是临时用下，一买一个月优盾浪费
<onlylove> s/优盾/有点/
<fatboy> ........
<gfrog> onlylove: 蹭用吧。或者有些地儿有积分换迅雷会员的服务
<gfrog> onlylove: 你要下啥？
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实也没啥，算了，回家再说吧，就是怕时间长了种子死掉而已
<gfrog> onlylove: 不是毛片儿的话我可以帮你挂，然后转个网盘之类的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 太大了，不麻烦了，4G
<onlylove> gfrog: 我看看有没有ftp或者http连接吧
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋乃要请客嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都无业了 还请...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 马上变的更壕的壕蛋
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu pptp连接失败 附系统日志 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398423 发帖前20分钟还是正常的，貌似从我没有断开VPN便重启开始就不能拨号成功了， windows下和android下正常，VPN是我自己在VPS上搭的，相关日志如下： Code: Jan  6 15:26:19 izeal-VGN-SR16-S NetworkManag …
<oneju> 大家都在上班吗
<kevinyings> gfrog, 你们是住一起的基友？还一起吃晚饭？
<gfrog> kevinyings: 啥？
<hamo_back> test
<kk> hamo_back, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<sjd_zeus> 唉
<hamo_back> test
<kk> hamo_back, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sou_> hamo_back: 你干啥了?kk报你点呢?
<hamo_back> sou_: 你打个test
<sou_> test
<sou_> hamo_back: 没反应啊 
<kk> sou_, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的 早啊
<sou_> hamo_back: 晕~
<gfrog> hamo_back: 乃在不在帝都哪？
<hamo_back> gfrog: 在阿，请客的话随时去阿
<gfrog> hamo_back: 那过来饭我吧
<bluezd> gfrog: 你和 hamo_back 是什么关系？
<gfrog> bluezd: 没关系。
<hamo_back> bluezd: 就是我阿
<gfrog> bluezd: 就算有关，大概是黑与被黑的关系？
<bluezd> hamo_back: gfrog 青蛙和蛤蟆的关系
<hamo_back> adam8157: 求请客阿
<adam8157> hamo_back: 请你妹
<bluezd> hamo_back: 把你妹叫来让他请
<hamo_back> adam8157: 也行，到时候叫上我
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo还有妹？ @@
 * bluezd 有情人终成眷属啊 cc adam8157 
 * gfrog Fedora这个全局输入法真是蛋疼，哪里能关不。。。
<FrankFeng> help
<FrankFeng> oops
<FrankFeng> 终于找到一个中文的irc啦
<fatboy> ....
<kk> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • ubuntu 怎么做成镜像问题，跪求大神赐教。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398430 是这样的， 本人公司原用系统为win7/8 系统，但是公司现在想将Windows系统改为ubuntu系统，由于员工比较多，本人想把ubuntu制成类似Windows中的GHO镜像一样的东西可以实现吗？ 用什么办 …
<iGoogle> 谁用触摸屏的
<FrankFeng> 什么触摸屏？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我有个平板. 算吗?
<cfy`> adam8157: ...
<cfy`> iGoogle: 我
 * FrankFeng 
<cfy`> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 不算
<onlylove> 平板不就是触屏的么
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃说Pi？
<iGoogle> cfy: 额。你有？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 不是。外接一个触摸屏
<FrankFeng> 怎么学习使用irc啊
<FrankFeng> 好复杂
<gfrog> iGoogle: Pi外接触摸屏嘛？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 要拿来干嘛？
<onlylove> 外接触屏？驱动？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> 有用嘛。这也问
<iGoogle> 用过才说
<iGoogle> ktv那种，不知道能接不。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 估计屏比pi还贵
<iGoogle> 不是贵的问题嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: tft可以出没的
<iGoogle> 谁在ktv混过？ lol
<cfy> iGoogle: tft可以触摸的
<CyrusYzGTt> 蛋疼的DIY
<cfy> iGoogle: 淘宝艘
<iGoogle> cfy: 你搜下试试。hdmi usb touchpad
<iGoogle> 20"以上最好。
<cfy> iGoogle: gaoji...
<cfy> iGoogle: rpi能用么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么读回触摸数据？
<iGoogle> 只看usb接口能驱动不嘛
<iGoogle> 哪现成的，有的是模拟ps2的。
<cfy> iGoogle: hdmi啊
<iGoogle> 有些usb的，能驱动
<iGoogle> 那是视频。和这无关
<iGoogle> 2个条件嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像都是成品机啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 模块很少
<iGoogle> ktv的，便宜，就是小。而且都不说接口的事情
<iGoogle> 触摸屏，单买的都多嘛。
<onlylove> 我记得中关村在线有个加触屏装8的
<iGoogle> 想安装好的而已
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7533610605 19寸的，不过驱动可能得自己搞啊
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ 19寸触摸屏 19寸5线电阻式触摸屏+USB套件 19寸5线触摸屏-淘宝网
<onlylove> 不过貌似那个芯片有windows驱动
<iGoogle> onlylove: 自己都可以安装
<airead_> 一道逻辑题，我做不出来，请教大牛 http://code.bulix.org/33jfoc-82785
<iGoogle> gfrog: 这不用你搜索了。
<iGoogle> 只是想现成的，可批量买的。
<cfy> iGoogle: gaoji..
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6750466939 这个呢？
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ 17/19寸红外屏 防爆触摸屏ktv点歌台 免驱ps2口/com口/usb接口-淘宝网
<iGoogle> 昨天去ktv，忘记了。不如搞烂哪机器，然后看人维修。 cfy
<gfrog> iGoogle: @@ 太坏了
<cfy> iGoogle: .......
<cfy> iGoogle: gaoji...
<iGoogle> gfrog: 都看过。接口说明不清楚。人又不在线
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我贴这个在线呀
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.69.dgwPvw&id=6940220372&_u=6k75h2ib448
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ 富威德10.1寸宽屏HDMI触摸POS收银显示器/工业/医疗/教育触摸设备-淘宝网
<gfrog> iGoogle: 说是串口的。
<iGoogle> 你这不是显示屏幕
<iGoogle> 带显示的
<iGoogle> 要
<gfrog> iGoogle: 外框儿嘛，罩啥显示器随你呀，哈哈
<iGoogle> 赶紧找。我测试。然后可以接了。就退给你们。多好。
<onlylove> airead_: 你这哪里是逻辑题……
<iGoogle> gfrog: ..
<iGoogle> 半价
<airead_> onlylove, 那是什么？
<iGoogle> 厚道吧。 gfrog
<gfrog> iGoogle: 一体的肯定也是分开接线吧
<iGoogle> 是啊
<onlylove> airead_: 上学的时候政治课是不是有种叫论述题的
<iGoogle> 没见，好多说使用打印接口，就可以驱动。草。不知道是不是脑袋有问题
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.99.lTinDT&id=17805592328
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ 9.7寸全视角高亮显示器，带5线触摸屏，带HDMI、DVI、VGA和AV接口-淘宝网
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.122.lTinDT&id=21150100258
 * gfrog 继续码去
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.21.2Nl5JG&id=10179953849&_u=6k75h2i0c4d
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ 通用19寸ktv触摸屏/ ktv点歌台触摸屏显示器/卡拉ok点歌台(带支架-淘宝网
<airead_> onlylove, 那资料没这么绕，都把我绕晕了都
<airead_> onlylove, 第7楼我都得反应半天了
<onlylove> airead_: 目前为止发现一个错别字，关系太绕
<airead_> 哪个？
<onlylove> airead_: 第三题玩不了，太绕
<airead_> onlylove, 那你能理解到几楼？
<airead_> 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 政治题都是历史的必然 lol
<onlylove> airead_: 第三题，大约猜下，可能是夫妻关系
<airead_> onlylove, 你能理解到几楼？
<Inode_lf> microcai: 王垠那个目空一切的家伙又发表新作了
<onlylove> airead_: 因为女友的妈见了男友的妈叫妈，所以，女友的妈的爸应该是男友的妈的爸，男友他妈的妈和男友他妈的爸……果然很绕
<airead_> 。。。。。
<onlylove> airead_: 7楼多点，第八楼需要些时间整理下称呼
<airead_> onlylove, 嗯，到7楼难度瞬间上升了
<onlylove> airead_: 实际上我那个答案可能不对，因为存在事实上的关系和法律上的关系，我说的是事实上的关系
<Inode_lf> onlylove: 是大部分人的思维到7楼已到极限，不是难度增加了
<onlylove> 实际上第八楼好像……不是太难理解，但是被前面七楼带的太远
<onlylove> 男孩的爸和女孩的爸是兄弟关系，女孩的妈和男孩的爸是父女关系，女孩的妈和女孩的爸是夫妻关系，就这样
<onlylove> 所以圈圈套圈圈，我想起了一个自杀的笑话
<onlylove> 在论坛里面的
<Inode_lf> onlylove: 我正在看schemer其中有一句是说use help functions to hide the representation
<onlylove> 递归……
<Inode_lf> onlylove: 可以用替换法求解，这样就容易理解多了
<onlylove> 函数就是牛叉……这东西做编程的话真的就得选函数解题，其他语言估计要挂
<Inode_lf> 你可以把女孩妈的妈赋值为ab,之类的求替换掉，这样就不绕了
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 回覆: 对于只用过ubuntu的，想换一个版本，fedora还是opensuse比较容易？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=141913 openSUSE 從我使用 Tapatalk 2 的 Xperia S 發送 统计信息: 发表于 由 tooktang — 2013-01-06 17:27 
<kevinyings> Inode_lf, 我喜欢
 * kevinyings 谁用过dell的md3000
<kevinyings> 有资料的话，给个
<Inode_lf> kevinyings: 实际上你可以赋值女孩的妈的妈为岳母的妈妈，也可以称为什么？我想不出来
<kevinyings> Inode_lf, 问题在于你想求什么？不在于它本身符合某个模型
<yunfan> tnnd 我的ssh连接又被墙了 现在走linode提供的串口代理上来
<Inode_lf> yunfan: 哦，上irc不需要翻墙吧
<yunfan> Inode_lf: 需要 因为我现在跟你聊天的客户端在我的linode上
<Inode_lf> yunfan: 你终端没有irc客户端？脑残了不是
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=391466
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 找到了
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/jqh9hq-82786
<onlylove> 下班……
<yunfan> 换了个端口 改到53
<yunfan> Inode_lf: 你觉得呢
<gebjgd> ofan, 起来？
<gebjgd> ofan, 别睡了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在几点了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 美国？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 应该是4:49 早上
<Inode_lf> yunfan: 我觉得你是徒劳，现在的防火长墙是智能加学习型的，过不了多久，你又被墙了
<microcai> Inode_lf: 不是全删了？
<Inode_lf> microcai: 你看看去呀kb.cnblogs.com/page/152132/
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 如何掌握程序语言_知识库_博客园 (@ cnblogs.com)
<yunfan> Inode_lf: 是的 连上隔一阵就被断开
<yunfan> 要找些基于udp的tunnel了
<microcai> Inode_lf: 这不是新的啊
<Inode_lf> yunfan: 国外的Tor都没用，你还折腾
<Inode_lf> microcai: 12年的，应该还有最新的，不知都发表到哪去了
<microcai> Inode_lf: 人还活着不都不知道啊
<Inode_lf> microcai: 他的github还在更新，当然还活着
<Inode_lf> microcai: https://github.com/yinwang0/这家伙还发表了自个的自称最美丽的程序语言，叫gens,你快看看吧
<kk> Inode_lf ⇪ ti: yinwang0 (Yin Wang) · GitHub
<microcai> Inode_lf: 无聊 
<hamo_back> adam8157: 京东退款还挺快的
<Inode_lf> microcai: 不定有些新意呢
<gfrog> hamo_back: 乃的本儿退了？
<hamo_back> gfrog: 恩恩
<hamo_back> gfrog: 被三星坑了
<gfrog> hamo_back: MBA吧骚年
<gfrog> hamo_back: 惦记了那么久MBA，结果怎么去搞个棒子货
<hamo_back> gfrog: 手头没有羊...
<gfrog> hamo_back: 有刀也成
<hamo_back> gfrog: 去公司借了就买mba了
<hamo_back> gfrog: 刀也没有阿
<hamo_back> gfrog: 在帝都有刀就有羊阿
<gfrog> hamo_back: 有胖子？
<hamo_back> gfrog: 胖子也没有
<gfrog> hamo_back: 哦？
<hamo_back> gfrog: 不过公司可以借胖子给我
<hamo_back> gfrog: 让我先耍着
<gfrog> hamo_back: 那还等啥
<hamo_back> gfrog: 6个月分开还就可以了
<hamo_back> gfrog: mba不好的就是内存太小了
<gfrog> hamo_back: 嘛公司啊，这么壕
<hamo_back> gfrog: 还不能自己扩充
<hamo_back> http://i.imgur.com/yLF6i.gif
<gfrog> hamo_back: 看片看多撸够了吧
<hamo_back> gfrog: 不看片
<gfrog> hamo_back: 壕hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<hamo_back> adam8157: 壕蛋
<gfrog> roylez: 壕席
<gfrog> roylez_: ^
<hamo_back> roylez_: 电车痴汉
<cfy> 。。。。。。
<cfy> 真是重口味
<cfy> bye_bye: 你erc提醒怎么搞的？
 * gfrog 瓷饭去
<bye_bye> cfy: (require 'notifications)
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye> cfy: emacs 24自带的, require一下就行了.
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 壕
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 蛤蟆, 你有新工作了, 还不请客?
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 你都没说请我
<hamo_back> roylez_: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: 求test
<bye_bye> roylez_: 因为我没有工作呀...
<bye_bye> cfy: test
<yunfan> 断好多次了 tnnd
<bye_bye> cfy: 有了吗?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 你找两栖
<cfy> bye_bye: 会有什么效果？我没发现。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 就是notify-send
<cfy> bye_bye: 我是os x....
 * hamo_back ...
<bye_bye> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/5qetze-82787
<bye_bye> cfy: .... 
<cfy> bye_bye: mode line那里
<cfy> bye_bye: 如何忽略其他任何的？
<bye_bye> cfy: 不会忽略...
<cfy> bye_bye: 我测试测试，我要改改erc-track的表示。
<cfy> bye_bye: notify还是算了，多了受不了
<bye_bye> cfy: 还行吧, 不会有人一直跟你说话...
<bye_bye> cfy: 你想改mode-line? 
<cfy> bye_bye: 对，mode-line那个提示
<hamo_back> bye_bye: 等你回来叫上淡淡和其他基友跟你面面
<bye_bye> cfy: 直接去 #emacs, 肯定有人改过.
<bye_bye> hamo_back: 妹子好几个, 我都顾不过来, 还有时间找基友? 天真!
<cfy> bye_bye: 你帮我问问？表达不来。。
<bye_bye> cfy: ... 那你还是自己琢磨怎么改吧...
<bye_bye> lol
<cfy> bye_bye: ...faint...
 * bye_bye 吃饭去.
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃饭去了
<roylez_> hamo_back: 黑毛君
<inode_lf> test
<kk> inode_lf, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 他直接吓尿了
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32981
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小偷闯入微软办公室偷走iPad
<roylez_> adam8157: lol
 * hamo_back 家里网的屌又爆了
<hunt_O> hamo_back: 黑貓_拔出坑
<hunt_O> hamo_back: 你的nick總是槽點很多
<hunt_O> roylez_: 還沒上班難道？！
<roylez_> hunt_O: 上班了
<yunfan> 还是mosh靠谱 就是没proxy了
<cfy> bye_bye: awesome!
<cfy> bye_bye: 现在只有包含cfy，直接query我,erc-track有显示了
<cfy> bye_bye: 其他都不会有显示
<cfy> bye_bye: 你需要么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu for phone中国版..... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398441 听同学说好象是华为还是中兴有一家签了........ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2013-01-06 18:29 
<bye_bye> cfy: 给看看~ 
<cfy> bye_bye: 世界从此清净了
<yunfan> adam8157: 有什么建socks proxy的server?
<cfy> bye_bye: 主要是 http://emacswiki.org/emacs/ErcChannelTracking　这里参考的
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Erc Channel Tracking
<bye_bye> cfy: ok
<cfy> bye_bye: http://paste.lisp.org/display/134424
<bye_bye> cfy: 不错. 
<yunfan> fuck
<inode_lf> yunfan: 跟政府对抗是不会有好下场的，除非你拥有比政府更强大的后备力量
<yunfan> inode_lf: 我就走下代理就成对抗了？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 后台无法运行mplayer命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398445 debian@debian:~$ mplayer change.mp3 运行完好，加一个&,后台运行就不行，请问，原因在哪里？ debian@debian:~$ mplayer change.mp3 & [1] 3700 debian@debian:~$ MPlayer svn r34540 (Debian), built with gcc-4.7 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team mplayer: could not …
<yunfan> 我倒是想不走代理啊 我不走代理用google reader 结果mark all as readed半天都不能 老被reset
<yunfan> ofan: 你的师弟  inode_lf 
<inode_lf> yunfan: 建议你改用baidu reader
<everyx> 大家好，大家碰到过debian装好后启动时到启动X厚就黑屏的情况嘛？
<yunfan> inode_lf: 百度没有
<everyx> 百度了啊，说是加上nomodeset
<yunfan> 可见你根本没调查过 你要想对得起这五毛 就应该说 建议你用网易阅读
<everyx> 加上了还是一样
<everyx> 对不起，搞错了，原来不是个、对我说的
<alvin_quiet_mode> everyx: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<everyx> 我看看能不能把这个日志文件弄出来
<everyx> http://code.bulix.org/1nd86j-82788
<everyx> 这是我的Xorg.0.log 文件
<everyx> 现在的现象是启动X就黑屏，然后按电源键直接关机，第一次装debian testing
<alvin_quiet_mode> everyx: 單單啓動一個 X ？
<alvin_quiet_mode> everyx: tell us all what u did and paste it to anywhere. ill be back after 1h.
<alvin_quiet_mode> /away
<everyx> 我是直接拿debian testing的xfce cd安装的，安装过程中没有任何问题，但是重启后进入系统到启动X的时候就会屏幕变黑，然后按ctrl+alt+1什么的都没用
<everyx> OK
<everyx> 然后我搜索后尝试在grub引导选项上加上nomodeset参数还是没有用
<everyx> 我然后再进入signal模式是可以的，但是在我输入startx命令的时候就直接黑屏了
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Linux Deepin 12.12呢？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398452 Linux Deepin 12.12呢？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2013-01-06 19:37 
<everyx> 有谁知道debian的xfce cd默认的dm是什么吗？是gdm还是啥？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> cfy: http://dooloo.info/ 首页，白洁那个帖子，点左边的播放器按钮看看
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 嘟噜 | 主页
<roylez_> cfy: 能用么？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam为什么只有32位的安装包啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398453 找不到64位的安装包，郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 buggy — 2013-01-06 19:46 
<cfy> roylez_: 我没装flash,不能支持html5么？
<roylez_> cfy: 没这能耐
<black_angel> Mouse 1 WDTSF 4 MoveWindow
<roylez_> cfy: 你能给写一个么？已经有现成的，只不过你要进行优化......很多优化
<maplebeats> 这steam怎么用啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 给美元
<cfy> roylez_: 没空啊。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 而且也没接触过。。不会。。。。
<maplebeats> roylez_: 不是有免费游戏么
<roylez_> maplebeats: 不知道了
<cfy> roylez_: 你不会把我和 yunfan 搞混了吧。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 
<roylez_> cfy: 没有啊，你欠我一个8k内存的电子书
<black_angel> Mouse 2 WDTSF 4 ResizeWindow：这里的 4 代表的是什么意思呢？
<black_angel> fvwm 里面的配置
<maplebeats> steam真暖和
<geekard> 问一下，emacs24的python mode如何配置才能自动不全呢？
<geekard> 补全
<soiamso> geekard: 手动按一下？
<geekard> 试了CEDET + python-mode + Pmacs + rope + ropemacs + auto-complete，没有成功，提示`python-proc'为void function。
<soiamso> geekard: eclipse
<geekard> soiamso: 不行的。
<geekard> soiamso: emacs环境，:P
<soiamso> geekard: 什么环境还不一个样
<yunfan> roylez_: 你那网站logo不错
<roylez_> yunfan: ....
<roylez_> yunfan: 没人做logo，网上搜来的，我需要有人画个青蛙头
<geekard> soiamso: ...
<yunfan> roylez_: 这事可以找imadper 你大概忘记了他女朋友是搞原画的
<roylez_> bye_bye: 是么，渣渣？
<soiamso> geekard: 配个 lint 之类的 flymake 效率就可以提高了
<yunfan> roylez_: 之前他给他马子求职过 要不就是 imtxc
<yunfan> 这两个人我老混淆
<roylez_> yunfan: .......
<roylez_> yunfan: 那个渣渣不在呢
<soiamso> geekard: stackoverflow 查查
<yunfan> 你明天找他弄下呗  
<yunfan> 我先回去了
<roylez_> yunfan: 恩
<roylez_> yunfan: 你提醒我了，我去陌陌上找周边会画画的美女...
<geekard> soiamso: flymake是语法检查的，这个用的没问题。只不过python的自动(语法、语义)补全现在没搞定。
<lei_> 怎么禁用掉awesome3的系统托盘
<roylez_> lei_: 3.5就知道。3.4不会了
<lei_> roowe, 就是3.5
<lei_> roylez, 就是3.5
<nopcall> lei_: 注释 systray就成了吧。
<roylez_> lei_:     if s == 1 then right_layout:add(wibox.widget.systray()) end
<roylez_> lei_: 这行注释掉
<lei__> roylez, 行了,谢谢
<roylez_> lei__: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • SSH建立连接后如何发送文字信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398455 RT！ 在同一个局域网中用SSH和一台机器建立了链接，现在如何能够向对方的屏幕上发送文本消息？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker85 — 2013-01-06 20:04 
<bye_bye> roylez_: 恩, 我妹子是画画的
<roylez_> bye_bye: 介绍给我吧
<roylez_> bye_bye: 矢量图会的吧？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 不知道她会不会..
<roylez_> bye_bye: 回去问问
<bye_bye> roylez_: 我现在人在广州...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 你妹呢？
<bye_bye> roylez_: ... 在家...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 那是哪里？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 北京
<roylez_> 不是有抠抠么
<roylez_> 不是有微信么
<roylez_> bye_bye: ?
<bye_bye> roylez_: 跟我说呢?
<roylez_> bye_bye: .
<bye_bye> roylez_: 那得等我妹子上线呀...
<roylez_> bye_bye: .
<bye_bye> roylez_: 我妹子估计只会ps... 反正我就见过她用ps.
<roylez_> bye_bye: 问问看，没损失
<bye_bye> ok
<bye_bye> 一定要适量图吗?
<bye_bye> 矢量
<lei__> 我记得原来有个什么irc客户端能隐藏进出信息的,
<lei__> 大家都用什么客户端啊
<lei__> 现在用xchat不知道怎么隐藏进出记录了
<roylez_> lei__: /ignore #ubuntu-cn JOINS PARTS QUITS
<roylez_> lei__: 这是irssi，lol
<realrealjerry> 请问~/.xinitrc文件是配置神马东西的？
<nopcall> realrealjerry: startx的初始化文件
<realrealjerry> 这么说，~/.xinitrc修改成这样子之后，startx就只能启动xmonad，而无法识别其他窗口管理器了吗？
<realrealjerry> # set cursor  
<realrealjerry>  xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr  
<realrealjerry>  # French keyboard layout  
<realrealjerry>  setxkbmap -layout fr  
<realrealjerry>  # start xmonad  
<kk> realrealjerry:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<worm> 刷屏……
<realrealjerry> 晕
<worm> 所以呢……你真打算在这里贴上整个.xinitrc?
<roylez_> realrealjerry: 是的，你执行startx就这效果
<bye_bye> realrealjerry: 你想问啥?
<realrealjerry> 想知道改成这配置之后，gdm还能够正常使用吗？
<roylez_> realrealjerry: 可以
<bye_bye> realrealjerry: gdm貌似不读这个文件里的东西吧..
<Guest35146> realrealjerry: 在x启动时会执行那个脚本.
<roylez_> bye_bye: gdm会读 .xprofile
<bye_bye> roylez_: 哦. 对了, 你们设计图标, 一定要矢量图?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 不一定，但是我想要那种线条清晰简洁的
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 胖叔来了之后, 可以试一下广州的烧仙草. 
<bye_bye> roylez_: 哦. `线条清晰简洁` ===> 不懂...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 就是别那么多线条
<bye_bye> roylez_: 哦....
<roylez_> bye_bye: 胖子去佛山
<bye_bye> roylez_: 佛山呀... 我以为是广州...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 佛山是不是胡子的主场？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 胡子是潮汕人吧?
<roylez_> bye_bye: 哦，对
<roylez_> bye_bye: 胡子的广东话也半掉子
<bye_bye> roylez_: 我习惯把潮汕人归类到福建人去...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 不是么？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 反Secure Boot垄断：兼谈如何在Windows 8电脑上安装Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398460 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/220531.htm ubuntu购买了secure boot数字数字证书,我的平板终于看到希望了,能够在使用原装正版系统的同时使用ubuntu了,希望13.04发布时能够内置该证书 统计信息: …
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大佬
<bluezd> imtxc: 你给我的号密码不对啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 啊 ? 我看看
<imtxc> bluezd: 额,现在好了
 * imtxc 记住密码功能真堪忧
<imtxc> 我都忘了是什么了....
<microcai> imtxc:  qqbot 更新啦
<imtxc> microcai: 有啥新功能不, 可以直接在irc里面聊轻轻
<microcai> imtxc: qq断线自动重登录加了。终于加了
<microcai> 呵呵
<imtxc> 聊qq了么...
<imtxc> microcai: 能搞成在pidgin那样的插件,能在irc客户端里面聊qq就完美了...
<microcai> imtxc: 本来就能在 irc 里聊 qq 
<imtxc> microcai: 现在只是群啊, 而且需要一个小号钻进群里面.
<microcai> imtxc: 这么要那个功能你干嘛不帮我添加
<imtxc> microcai: 恩
<imtxc> microcai: 我才开始学C++ 一周... 等我会了我自然帮你加
<microcai> 。。。。 。。。 
<maplebeats> imtxc: 再等14天你就精通C++了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 21天就够了? 
<microcai> 额，用  c++ 门槛就是高啊。 大大减少了能贡献代码的人
 * maplebeats 不是有那个21天精通C++么
<imtxc> 额....
<imtxc> 貌似有个21天精通的系列.
<oneju> 那个看了也不精通
<imtxc> l
 * imtxc 继续学C++ 去 求书籍 microcai
<microcai> imtxc:  c++ 有啥好学的
<microcai> imtxc: 超级简单的语言
<microcai> imtxc: 你不是动手修改过 qqbot 的代码了
<imtxc> microcai: 额, 简单?
<microcai> imtxc: 纯粹是你找借口不给我贡献
<imtxc> microcai: ............
 * imtxc 自学去.
<ofan> yunfan: 看了那个clojure的，数据太少了
<imtxc> yunfan: 晕饭好.
<imtxc> ofan: 呕饭好
<ll1> awesome怎么实现自动挂载啊,我装了gvfs还是不能自动挂载
<\rs> 學 c++ 就是記很多沒用的規則吧……
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<bye_bye> ll1: udev规则
<imtxc> bye_bye: 有空了帮我刷刷
<bye_bye> imtxc: 懒得...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥自己的都不刷...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我网速不行 不是懒
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我说我, 懒得刷..
<imtxc> 你2M的速度传一晚上就够我浪费的了.
<alvin_quiet_mode> ll1: pcmanfm,    thunar daemon mode
<bye_bye> imtxc: 要分有毛用... 我的分在我有生之年都用不完了...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我没啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你正常下载, 分都会上去的...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 分多之后,我就可以用迅雷离线了....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不行. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 用迅雷离线会被封吧/
<imtxc> bye_bye: 也对
<imtxc> 那我还是自我拉扯吧
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体显示不全，详见图片 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398469 chrome中，用google搜索显示的字体明显的不见了上面， 何解？看着好难受。 2013-01-06-223045_576x218_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuizhongyu — 2013-01-06 22:34 
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc_away: 你现在多少分?
<debianer> 听说Ubuntu 出手机了！！
<bye_bye> debianer: 还没. 
<bye_bye> adam8157: wmjump用不?
<adam8157> bye_bye: wmjump是啥
<bye_bye> adam8157: 快速跳转到某一个你打开的程序的.
<bye_bye> adam8157: 比如, 你的pidgin的一个聊天窗口, 很难直接跳过去吧. 
<adam8157> bye_bye: 呃 pidgin 在第八个窗口里 
<bye_bye> adam8157: 那个窗口里面有pidgin的主窗口和对话框呀...
<adam8157> bye_bye: 第八个桌面
<adam8157> bye_bye: 没用过wmjump
<bye_bye> adam8157: ... 所有的程序, 你都预先定义好位置或者raise-up的快捷键了?
<adam8157> bye_bye: 常用的有固定位置...
<bye_bye> adam8157: 今天天气不错...
<adam8157> bye_bye: 早啊
<bye_bye> adam8157: lol
<savr> s/j #proxmox
<\rs> bye_bye: wmjump?
<bye_bye> \rs: 恩.
<bye_bye> \rs: 用来快速跳到一些不常用的程序上面.
<\rs> 我搜集的好東西都在這裏：https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/etc/portage/sets/app
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Config/etc/portage/sets/app at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<cfy> \rs: 没发现emacs....
<alvin_quiet_mode> 你们在讨论这个？ https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_Applications
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode ⇪ t: List of Applications - ArchWiki
<cfy> GNU Emacs — The somewhat intimidating but famously extensible text editor with hundreds of tricks and add-ons.
<cfy> awesome
<alvin_quiet_mode> vim - a programmers text editor             simple
<kk>  06:13
<Iansun> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何启动 LibreOffice Draw. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454109 Ubuntu 软件中心，提示已经安装，但在启动器的图标中没有找到！ 怎样启动 Draw ? 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-30 5:40
<skraito-0x71> hey
<skraito-0x71> come to #0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 0×71 (xc) Our which mean Jesus Christ and us True Jesus Church › Log In (@ 0x71.org)
<skraito-0x71> hey
<skraito-0x71> come to #0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 0×71 (xc) Our which mean Jesus Christ and us True Jesus Church › Log In (@ 0x71.org)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】喜闻乐见的挂起问题。但不是黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454110 ubuntu13.10，挂起后，可以进入输入密码的界面，界面显示无问题，鼠标正常，各按钮可点击，但向输入框内点击无反映，不出现闪动光标，无法输入密码只能重启。在网上没找到类似问题，
<^k^>  ─> 就跑过来提问了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 idjay1860 — 2013-12-30 8:27
<kingbo> hi
<kingbo> 早起早安身
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 08:55 新年快乐 : 31.628天
<kingbo> 离过年整一个月。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大自然才是最牛的艺术大师 :
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 每次安装系统都卡在logo那 进不了live 笔记本是k580c i7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454111 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 gengyin — 2013-12-30 8:59
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 笔记本冻傻了，Fan Error
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: fan是降温啊。这不正好+正常？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...擦机器都起不来了
<eexpress> 这。。。
<eexpress> 你用QQ上的这irc? lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我有个linux desktop
<MeaCulpa> 再说上irc...手机和ipod都有客户端
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ibodi> 冒泡：新年好
 * MeaCulpa 话说grub是啥License
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GNU Octave 3.8有了图形用户界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454114 开源数值计算软件GNU Octave发布了 3.8版 ，新版的一个重大变化是引入了用户请求许久的 图形用户界面 。GNU Octave的一大优势是兼容著名商业数学软件MATLAB，可以不作任何修改运行MATLAB的代码。Octave 3.8的图
<ibodi> 今日好安静，估计已经元旦放假了？
<ibodi> 等待发年终奖，不敢乱说话。哈
<ibodi> 年终奖：A 名车，B 美女。你选择啥？
<MeaCulpa> B
<ibodi> A
<ibodi> 有名车，容易有美女
<onlylove> ibodi: 摇号先
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 美女用过了转卖不贬值，名车摸过立刻贬值
<ibodi> 那也要看两者起步价格多少？
<onlylove> ibodi: 有车没号有啥用
<ibodi> 程序员的脑子，就是复杂
<ibodi> 哈
<ibodi> if ... else
<onlylove> ibodi: 有毛复杂的，没号不准上路
<onlylove> ibodi: 你弄个车在家里好看？
<ibodi> 美女也没准是个照片。
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 美女不用也可以看，名车不用浪费
<onlylove> 你的意思是车不是照片了？
<ibodi> 哈
<ibodi> 开心乐一乐，不要太当真！
<ibodi> 又到一年末，开年好运气！
<onlylove> 有毛好乐的，不好玩
<fredzjx_> 放假啊！
<fredzjx_> 多好啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 放假，又要回家折腾
<ibodi> 回家好幸福！
<fredzjx_> 回家就木有这么冷了！
<ibodi> 啥冷？
<ibodi> 电脑冷，手冷，脚冷，还是空气冷？
<onlylove> 你们这些身体健康不怕折腾当然无所谓，我每次回家就是一场劫难，要休养好几天
<fredzjx_> 都冷
<ibodi> onlylove: 只要找到问题，就容易解决
<fredzjx_> 我的心是冷的，我的血是冷的，我的刀是冷的
<fredzjx_> 我的电脑冻上了
<fredzjx_> ←_←
<onlylove> ibodi: 找到啥问题，找到问题解决，我得辞掉工作，回家去安心休养
<ibodi> 你的心在哪，你的血是啥，你的刀关毛
<onlylove> ibodi: 或者直接回家工作
<ibodi> onlylove: good idea !
<fredzjx_> 。。。
<onlylove> ibodi: 你妹啊，我回家去做啥
<onlylove> ibodi: 我能在家工作我至于出来
<ibodi> onlylove: 只要有想法，一定有办法
<ibodi> 不知道马年何月，再上来冒泡，又遇到你们：祝福安乐如意！
 * gfrog 早
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总。
<onlylove> freeflying: 刚搜了下四轴飞行器，果然是土豪玩具，不是我能玩得起的
<huntxu> iMadper: 2014了
<iMadper> huntxu: 还没到.
<huntxu> iMadper: 你的ntr竟然还没成功
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀.
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> iMadper: 你不觉得你的人生很灰暗么
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙，2014了，要蛙娃了没
<freeflying> onlylove, 那个有一堆的开源的东西
<iMadper> huntxu: 还行. 好过不少人.
<freeflying> onlylove, 自己装才好玩
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥？
<freeflying> huntxu, 1024?
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙娃娃，简称蛙娃
<huntxu> freeflying: 行家啊
<MeaCulpa> 口水蛙
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总研究过扑翼机没
<MeaCulpa> 盗香蛙
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们应该感谢莲耦，没有它作填充物，汝等死亡率高三倍
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃又在卖萌了……
<freeflying> huntxu, 我的那问题搞定了, virt-manager 导致的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 为什么totem不能自动安装解码器了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454115 系统是14.04 ，自带播放器无法自动安装解码器，手动安装gstream的一些解码器后依然播放不了。在12.04下可以自动安装，手动安装也可以播放的。难道现在后端改了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 393406851 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 13-12-30 10:05
<huntxu> freeflying: 囧。。。ebtables？
<freeflying> huntxu, 我选bridge模式,  virt-manager里用direct方式了
<freeflying> huntxu, 必须用virsh 去改成bridge模式
<crazyfivesheep> freeflying, 放假都干啥去了
<huntxu> freeflying: 听起来很酷的样子
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 亲, 没放假啊
<crazyfivesheep> 是不是啊
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 一直standby 支持客户呢
<crazyfivesheep> 让你老板给你发个大红包过年
<freeflying> huntxu, 这周捣鼓捣鼓 pox, 玩玩各种规则
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 乃雇我吧
<crazyfivesheep> freeflying, 我在想，你现在的工作内容貌似我也能胜任。 啥时候我想换工作 你给我内推一个
<huntxu> freeflying: pox也觉得很乱 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: 但是比起floodlight好多，至少容易改。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 玩玩pox挺好啊, 不过生产用,没哪个靠谱吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 迄今为止没有，生产上面最靠谱的就floodlight了吧，但是也很弱
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 乃这种高帅富, 奥巴马的位子让你你也能干啊
<onlylove> 五羊居然在中国白天活了
<crazyfivesheep> 这也才不到7点
<freeflying> huntxu, java的性能不靠谱啊, 实时性啊
<crazyfivesheep> freeflying, 你上次去boiling crab了？
<huntxu> freeflying: 你这让opendaylight情何以堪
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep,  是啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 那货最终会成为个笑话 lol
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 真心便宜啊
<crazyfivesheep> 我刚开始想带你去， 不过想了想我吃不了king crab。
<huntxu> freeflying: 我觉得erlang之类的反倒靠谱，本身软实时系统用的
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 你丫可以吃虾啊
<crazyfivesheep> freeflying, 虾没啥好吃的
<huntxu> freeflying: 为此我还翻了几天erlang的书
<freeflying> huntxu, 我觉得controller最终还是要搞硬件
<crazyfivesheep> erlang我学过然后都没机会用
<huntxu> freeflying: 有个叫flower的，弱，但是也是一种办法
<freeflying> huntxu, 咱来攒一小公司干这个吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 搞成硬件也很麻烦吧
<freeflying> huntxu, 硬件是必须的
<freeflying> 啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 你出钱出力，我当个会计
<onlylove> imtxc_away: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VMware
<^k^> ⇪ ti: VMware - ArchWiki
<freeflying> huntxu, 找投资啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 这玩意比 crazyfivesheep 前老板搞的那东西有技术含量多了
<huntxu> freeflying: 我觉得这玩意都不好找投资，全世界都当你实验室产品
<freeflying> huntxu, 忽悠啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 云计算 + SDN
<crazyfivesheep> 你说 tumblr有什么技术含量
<huntxu> freeflying: 现在投钱，5年后才可能有收益
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 真心没
<crazyfivesheep> 技术不是最重要的
<freeflying> huntxu, 你不能这么告诉投资人啊
<crazyfivesheep> 你有市场
<crazyfivesheep> 管你什么技术
<onlylove> 市场和idea
<huntxu> freeflying: 你只忽云计算+sdn的话，他就当你和xxxstack没啥区别了啊
 * zodiac1111 ie6 O_o
<onlylove> crazyfivesheep: 其实在中国，你还要考虑下俩公司，一个腾讯，另一个360
<freeflying> huntxu, xxxstack弱爆了
<huntxu> freeflying: 我觉得得想个办法，让这玩意跳出云计算的框框来忽悠
<crazyfivesheep> freeflying, 带我做openstack的开源项目吧。 好歹也能混点名声
<crazyfivesheep> onlylove, 360还活着 太他妈奇葩了
<onlylove> crazyfivesheep: 不但还活着，人还挺滋润，有越来越大的趋势
<freeflying> crazyfivesheep, 我又没做过openstack
<freeflying> huntxu, 没办法, 安装传统的方式,这是电信的垄断,你更没办法玩
<huntxu> freeflying: 忽悠内部安全啊，别做提供商
<freeflying> huntxu, 只能做咨询了, 小钱啊
<iIlL10Oo> http://rubygems.org/gems/google
<^k^> ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://rubygems.org/gems/google -- unhandled responsein get head
<huntxu> freeflying: 不能吃肉能喝汤也行
<huntxu> freeflying: 关键这玩意前期弄明白了，后面其实也没啥特别的
<huntxu> freeflying: 乐得清闲
<imtxc> onlylove: ?
<imtxc> onlylove: 发那个做啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 你TM不是要我给你问vmplayer么
<onlylove> imtxc: 为毛我看那里面有3.12
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？没用啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 次喔，那就是这两天加上的？
<onlylove> imtxc: VMware Workstation 10.0.1 and Player (Plus) 6.0.1 support kernels up to 3.12.
<onlylove> imtxc: 用那么新的kernel做啥，能驱动起硬件来不就行了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 大神过生日了
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼阿，Uhura也过生日了
<MeaCulpa> http://kekbfm.com/happy-birthday-to-the-extraordinary-nichelle-nichols/
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ Happy Birthday to the Extraordinary Nichelle Nichols
<zhangwei> ^k^, sudo rm -rf /
<^k^> zhangwei, 我的大脑模式集合不具有一个响应。  11:53 
<zhangwei> ^k^, ...
<^k^> zhangwei, 休息一下.. 11:54 新年快乐 : 31.504天
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 神器在手 女神到手！ :
<onlylove> 这TM也叫joke？
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 程序终于成功了,耶 :
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 杯具的犯罪团伙,一个也跑不掉了 :
<onlylove> k是从哪个网站取的笑话啊
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: zol
<iIlL10Oo> xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail18/17800.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 加油站的笑话-ZOL笑话频道 (@ zol.com.cn)
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 好吧，非常感谢
<iIlL10Oo> kk@ub3:~/dev/kk-irc-bot$ gem install baidu
<iIlL10Oo> ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::UnsatisfiableDependencyError) Unable to resolve dependency: 'baidu (= 2.0.4)' requires 'savon (~> 3.0)'
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下安装ubuntu系统分区问题，急，在线等！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454118 我把电脑（dell笔记本inspiron14-3421）最后一个盘格式化后删除卷（95G），现电脑有win7（32位系统）(安装在C盘)，用easyBCD2.0制作ubuntu启动项，按http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/75ab0bcb07a07cd6864db29
<^k^>  ─> 2.html教程安装ubuntu系统，进入系统后什么方式都打不开终端，分好区后点击安装总是提示“安装程序需要更改分区表，但未能实现，因为 …
<jusss> onlylove: 3.13-rc6这个版本现在能用吗？
<jusss> onlylove: kernel
<onlylove> jusss: 你为啥要问我
<jusss> onlylove: 我不知道能不能用，我打算编译一个，从来没编译过
<onlylove> jusss: 能用不能用，我又没用过
<skraito-0x71> hey
<onlylove> jusss: 谁用过你问谁去，比方imtxc这种
<skraito-0x71> come to #0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 0×71 (xc) Our which mean Jesus Christ and us True Jesus Church › Log In (@ 0x71.org)
<skraito-0x71> we give u op there
<skraito-0x71> hacker from china
<skraito-0x71> :)
<skraito-0x71> lai ah
<hulu> 有谁熟悉 .dsc 文件？
<iMadper> jusss: 能用.
<iMadper> jusss: 我没遇到什么严重问题.
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<onlylove> 有个国王，他两个女儿的眼泪都会变成钻石。大女儿嫁给了用她的眼泪铸造了城堡的王子，小女儿嫁给了个牧羊人。 国王临死见到他们的时候，大女儿满身金银珠宝，而小女儿和牧羊人仍是贫穷。 国王很惊讶的说：明明她的一滴眼泪就够你们生活的很好啊？ 牧羊人说：可是我舍不得让她哭埃
<onlylove> 一人独居高层，夜半牛头马面至，告明晚亥时勾魂，请自备后事。次日牛头马面亥时过已很久方到，人责之：怎么才来？牛头马面喘道：电梯停了，爬楼上来的。
<skraito-0x71> hey guys come to #0x71.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 0×71 (xc) Our which mean Jesus Christ and us True Jesus Church › Log In (@ 0x71.org)
<skraito-0x71> i give u all op there
<skraito-0x71> hey guys come to #0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> i give u all op there
<onlylove> iMadper: 出来出来
<iMadper> skraito-0x71: hi, your behavior is not allowed in this channel. please stop it.
<skraito-0x71> hey guys come to #0x71.org
<skraito-0x71> i give u all op there
<skraito-0x71> :)
<skraito-0x71> imadper why
<skraito-0x71> i am inviting china hacker
<iMadper> freeflying: 比我还粗暴..
<freeflying> iMadper, 这厮太烦了
<onlylove> 英文讲不好，应该不是英语国家的
<iMadper> onlylove: 印尼
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<jiero> 为什么。
<jiero> 印尼的来这里拉人。。
<MeaCulpa> ... 传教的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酒肉穿肠过，佛祖心中留
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃饱了么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就肉穿肠过，佛祖随屎堆走
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 酒肉... 没吃饱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃酒肉出臭屁
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 酒肉自己享用，臭屁留给他人，What's wrong in this...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 饿汉啊。
<dchxcrow> nothing wrong 啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不及格 :     一次考试,多多突然发起高烧。监考官赶忙把他送到医院里去。    到了医院,医生说:"发烧45度。"多多叹了口气,说:"唉,又不及格了。"  
<onlylove> 靠……烧糊涂的孩子，这要60，早死人了吧
<onlylove> 45居然还活着
<jiero> onlylove: 你竟然没首先想到温度计坏了。。
<jiero> 这是鄙视医生的
<MeaCulpa> 奇迹阿
<jiero> 医生又不及格了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 据说能登上7000米高峰的人已经基因变异了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那些登山队的，是后天吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 长年生活在海拔7k, 没啥人吧
<MeaCulpa> mranti: RT @ebum: 根据美国国家安全局的文件，NSA与CIA和FBI合作偷偷截运网售笔记本电脑或其他电子配件，以植入间谍软件。程序被植入了大部分主流科技公司的硬件，为NSA提供后门。这些厂商包括思科、Juniper网络公司、戴尔、希捷、西部数据、迈拓、三星和华为，许多目标都是美国本土公司。#耸人听闻 |12:54 PM Dec 30, 2013|
<MeaCulpa> 真的假的...
<onlylove> 固件里面的么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我忘了昨天是工作日了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你们上班了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废话
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，你们组还缺人么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我真诚的问你...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好吧，不缺
 * MeaCulpa 哎
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 英语流利，忽悠经验丰富...都不缺...
<iIlL10Oo> 固件虽然是硬件，其实是软件。后门估计可能性不大吧？最大是BUG
 * MeaCulpa 唯一弱点是excel有点不太会用
<iIlL10Oo> 最多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你excel应该比我的好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这是最NB高端的的IT技能阿，我们都弱了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在新天地吃饭，周围那些高大上投行，会计所的，能谈论到和IT有关的，只有Excel
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 高端
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去学好VBA, Excel, 高大上，莫学这里屌丝
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/177824/remapping-caps-lock-to-control-and-escape-not-the-usual-way
<^k^> ⇪ t: keyboard - Remapping Caps Lock to Control and Escape (not the usual way) - Ask Ubuntu
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 晚了已经。一入IT深似海
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> roylez: 乃昨天工作日？ 不是周日么？ 乃还上班？
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我用到第十四套intranet pwd了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也就是说，在我摸呆了3年了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 错了，4年了
<MeaCulpa> 第一年年末开始的...时光蹉跎阿
<freeflying> 谁有amobbs的邀请码
<onlylove> 90天一次，然后是4次一年
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我都没呆满4年好不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你三年的钱拿到了没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是么？我算错了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...没....
 * MeaCulpa 年纪大了
<roylez> 你是11年1月入职的
<MeaCulpa> 10年12月
<MeaCulpa> 最后一个工作日
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10年12/27，对不？
<MeaCulpa> yes
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 关注下这个月的工资，也就是明天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，恩
<MeaCulpa> 无人包养，只得如此
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 上班一天也算一年啊……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 发财了告诉我啊，没发财赶紧buzz hr
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 毛财...我很怀疑...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SAP 系统明年请假还没开放...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我已经跟老板打过招呼说我要休一个星期的，呵呵。估计不到3月这东西好不了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是，也好，我司都随便休
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天到今天就3封邮件，2封是系统自动发我的，还有一封是那个被裁员的倒霉蛋发的farewell。今天的工作又做完了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐你好爽啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> roylez: 上班比我还爽真是说不过去
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋回家啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> roylez: 在帝都呢, 等你渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 我渡你妹
<adam8157> roylez: 我妹正月十九结婚
<gfrog> adam8157: 你去参加婚礼？
<roylez> adam8157: 让她赶紧分，等我来渡
 * adam8157 和我平辈的没房没车没驾照没结婚的就我自己了
<adam8157> gfrog: 赶不上
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 渡我
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事么？今年阳光普照啥之类的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个熊你领了么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 渡你啥啊?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 熊我显然没领
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 人肉翻
 * adam8157 龟...派...气...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早知道拿你那份一奇了
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年年会刚好是我来我社满90days的日子耶。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一群人给你庆祝
<gfrog> adam8157: yep.
<adam8157> gfrog: 你给每人发个air吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 贵社有聊天职位么
<gfrog> adam8157: 好的，我最近amazon的包裹就不扔了，到时候给乃们一人一个air bag.
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez MeaCulpa iMadper imtxc http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6e05a6dagw1ec1ka9xx3sj20zj0q00yc.jpg
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有接电话的……
<adam8157> 左上角
<gfrog> adam8157: CCAV13
<imtxc> 这图床我这里怎么都打不开了
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> 打开了，这是记者的电脑？
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫突遭改变
<imtxc> 说是上了三年学才告诉只有专科学历
<adam8157> imtxc: 左上角
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，他打开的网站不对嘛
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/eb48ce8bjw1ec0pcjqb06j20bg0b73z8.jpg
<imtxc> 榴字错了都……
<MeaCulpa> 那社区很好么...
<MeaCulpa> 我一向都是直接pornhub/redtube
<MeaCulpa> 哦，你们要看日片...
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> rarbg.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<palomino|working> O_o 这也是bot? alvin_rxg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 战斗种族的雨刷 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/eb48ce8bjw1ec0ljg8euzg20b106mx6p.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你刚知道？
<palomino|working> 我一贯后知后觉 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 怪不得总是被竹席抽
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 你的这两发posts深得我心
<gfrog> adam8157: 记得我那屋座机电话么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 记得
<gfrog> adam8157: 多少？
<gfrog> adam8157: PM
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 不记得 因为原来那个电话搬到我们屋了
<adam8157> gfrog: 新的我不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你的是多少？ 我随便写个我司的就好
<adam8157> gfrog: 你又申请信用卡啊
<gfrog> adam8157: Landscape啊。 妈蛋，这垃圾货竟然对内部也不开放。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我记得开放的吧, kernel-team的编译服务器都配的它
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37827
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 内核D-Bus实现取得突破
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，反正我没权限…… 尼玛我还要做丫的case好嘛……
<freeflying> gfrog, 不用啊
<adam8157> gfrog: "呵呵"
<freeflying> gfrog, 你自己登陆到lds里去就有个ppa可以下载了
<freeflying> gfrog, 默认可以注册5个
<gfrog> freeflying: 咱社自己那个server，不是自己建的……
<freeflying> gfrog, 自己那个你要用SSO登陆
<gfrog> freeflying: 已经是SSO进去了，还是木权限。
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 我在里面点support再建case，是不是我就可以support我自己了？ lol
 * gfrog 找到怎么增加工作量的方法了。 啊哈哈
 * adam8157 不鸡到, 我只管用kernel-team的服务器, 不管维护
<freeflying> gfrog, 不懂你咋做
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，看来还是要装个LDS server才对
<freeflying> gfrog, 而且你要在用juju去部署
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37828
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 2013年是Chromebook爆发的一年
<gfrog> freeflying: 部署server？
<gfrog> freeflying: oops
<freeflying> gfrog, 部署client
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，client就是用juju扔进去
<freeflying> gfrog, 准备骑车去, 找到我的防毒口罩了
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上。
<freeflying> huntxu, pox程序里没考虑到dhcp这些包吗
<freeflying> INFO:packet:(dhcp parse) warning DHCP packet data too short to parse header: data len 86
<freeflying> gfrog, 这天骑车确实脚好冷
<gfrog> freeflying: 有脚套
<gfrog> freeflying: 穿锁鞋的话更杯具，那玩意基本不防冻
<adam8157> roylez: 你的comments加载不出来 无法吐槽不开心
<roylez> adam8157: 斗篷男就成功了，卢瑟
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 是https everywhere的原因
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，ubuntu13.10下fcitx输入法一调用时就变成黑底红圈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454119 安装的是64位ubuntu13.10，选简体中文，安装完毕后卸载ibus，apt安装fcitx、fcitx-googlepinyin和fcitx-anthy，安装im-switch设置输入法使用fcitx。注销，重新登录。这时调用google拼音尚
<^k^>  ─> 好，但一切换到anthy，右上角的图标就变成黑底红圈加一杠。 以为是语言支持的问题，装上language-selector-gnome后添加了日语支持，注销重 …
<vipzrx> 有人用过vagrant吗？
<vipzrx> 怎么在guest设置ip 192.168.10.41，能够被host所在的局域网访问192.168.10.38
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661129/  这样设置之后，ping不通
<suyue> 也就这里人气还旺一些
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，ubuntu13.10上fcitx图标正常，但一调用就变成黑底红圈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454120 安装的是64位ubuntu13.10,简体中文。安装完毕后卸载ibus，apt安装fcitx, fcitx-googlepinyin, fcitx-anthy。安装im-switch将输入法设置为fcitx。注销，重新登录。这是fcitx图标显示正常
<jusss> adam8157: /root/kernel.jusss/linux-3.13-rc6/kernel/Makefile:124: recipe for target 'kernel/timeconst.h' failed 从kernel.org下的包怎么会这样？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<jusss> adam8157: make vmlinux出来的
<adam8157> jusss: 没见过这问题, 你make distclean;make再试试
<jusss> adam8157: 错误更多了 /root/kernel.jusss/linux-3.13-rc6/scripts/kconfig/Makefile:36: recipe for target 'silentoldconfig' failed
<jusss> make: *** No rule to make target 'include/config/auto.conf', needed by 'include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<iMadper> jusss: 你的config文件, 怎么生成的?
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道啥情况, 自己去学, 没工夫解决低端问题
<jusss> iMadper: make menuconfig
<iMadper> jusss: 我去看看去.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那个能装了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 能装我去bbs把问题close了去
<iMadper> jusss: 你的问题. 你 cat .config 看看
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> jusss: 你先用oldconfig 看看. 总觉得你是不是忘了保存.config了..
<jusss> iMadper: 我每次都是先save后才exit的呀，应该保存了
<adam8157> jusss: make distclean;make defconfig;make
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没有试呢，晚上试试
<iMadper> 恩, defconfig好, 好过oldconfig  cc jusss
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在都3.13了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没release
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL7 果然kernel又old了，lol cc iMadper bluezd
<iMadper> gfrog: 必须呀. 不过没时间继续rebase了
<iMadper> gfrog: 一些需要的特性, 倒是bp回来了
<jusss> adam8157: /bin/sh: bc: command not found
<jusss> /root/kernel.jusss/linux-3.12.6/kernel/Makefile:142: recipe for target 'kernel/timeconst.h' failed
<adam8157> jusss: 装吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋仔
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐乐
<iMadper> jusss: iMadper :: ~/source/linux ‹master› » yaourt -Qo `which bc`
<iMadper> /usr/bin/bc is owned by bc 1.06-8
<iMadper> jusss: 装bc这个包.
<adam8157> roylez: iMadper http://t.co/U0pKcQo433
<gfrog> iMadper: 其实帽帽backport做的挺好的。 C社的backport一片乱糟糟
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Twitter / charliechou: 恩 开封菜你赢了 来 ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 不知道c社... 反正早晚rhel7都要用旧kernel, 早两个月完两个月没区别~
<roylez> adam8157: 恶俗
<roylez> adam8157: 鄙视你
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，装了
 * adam8157 gprs/edge费电些还是wifi费电些?
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 看流量数的，同样200MB的流量，edge费电
<iIlL10Oo> 看流量数
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 哦 普通待机呢?
<iIlL10Oo> 辐射还和波长和频率，持续时间，穿透力有关
<adam8157> ........
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 普通待机edge基本休眠的吧
<imtxc> 哪个信号差那个费电
<kingkongmok> 请问我的comix和mcomix安装没提示异常，但无法显示图片，文件已经修改为ascii名字。这个怎么搞？
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 安装个电池医生，锁屏后自动结束大部分后台软件。
<iIlL10Oo>  * Reads the JPEG, PNG, TIFF, GIF, BMP, ICO, XPM and XBM image formats.
<iIlL10Oo> kingkongmok: comiz 支持很多格式的图片
<gfrog> adam8157: 开震动最费
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<jiero> 我的手机电池已经用了3年多了。只有不到900mah了
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/266420.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 劫匪绝对是软饭！打劫只要XBOX ONE不要PS4_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> jiero: 我手机拍照不给力, 等发财了就换掉
<jiero> adam8157: 你只要现在买两个微单，送　roylez 一个就好了啊
<adam8157> jiero: 你咋那么偏向他
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 什么型号的？
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: moto xt885
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 我每1.7年换个手机
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 800 萬像素 CMOS , 应该还行吧
<adam8157> iIlL10Oo: 像素只是一方面, 我记得htc出过一款高端手机像素只有500万? 但是完爆一般手机
<iIlL10Oo> 有道理
<palomino|working> 400万
<palomino|working> htc one
<onlylove> cmos面积啊
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 关于～/.vim下无syntax文件夹以及colors文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454121 我网上找了些教程关于修改高亮，美化c的语法的。但是家目录下的.vim没有这两个文件夹 我自己创了这两个文件夹可以吗。 还有 那份资料我直接复制到我创建的c.vim中 资料是："=============================
<^k^>  ─> =========================== " Highlight All Function "======================================================== syn match cFunction "/<[a-zA-Z_][a-zA-Z_0-9]*/>[^()]*)("me= …
<onlylove> 头昏实在是个大问题
<onlylove> 整天晕涨涨的
<jiero> adam8157: 有么。。。
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 缺氧，需要绿色植物，室外透透气
<adam8157> au党
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 其实是感冒没好或者是其他问题
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 前几天受凉了
<jiero> adam8157: 花个　290买个　1.7寸　CMOS的老相机，就能比手机好了。
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 吃感冒药有不良反应，就停了
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 不如吃点润肺的水果
<onlylove> jiero: 1.7寸？
<jusss> adam8157: 那个mkinitcpio使用哪个配置文件去生成initramfs.img?
<adam8157> jusss: 这命令是arch的, 咱不懂啊
<jusss> iMadper: 我不会写mkinitcpio.conf怎么生成initramfs.img?
<jusss> adam8157: 那你生成initramfs.img用什么?
<jiero> onlylove: 错了。是　1/1.7 寸。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 还是啥来着。。。
<adam8157> update-initramfs
<onlylove> jiero: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/135%E5%BA%95%E7%89%87
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 135底片 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> onlylove: 资金断然超不过去
<jiero> onlylove: 299的钱能买到比普通顶级手机好就行了
<jiero> onlylove: 不过没可能——处理器不够强
<jiero> adam8157: 我爹代表潍坊参加"谁是球王"羽毛球比赛了。
<onlylove> jiero: http://detail.zol.com.cn/digital_camera_index/subcate15_232_list_s5304_1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【佳能1/1.7英寸数码相机】佳能1/1.7英寸数码相机报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> jiero: 1.7英寸，真奢侈啊
<adam8157> jiero: 这么牛
<onlylove> jiero: 1/1.7的都很贵，你还来1.7
<jiero> onlylove:  微米级技术。
<jiero> adam8157: 帮我搜搜怎么报名。。。
<jiero> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> jiero: 问你爹啊
<jiero> adam8157: 他让我上网搜，报名山东省区比赛。
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> jiero: 这个潍坊市区比赛怎么参加的……
<jiero> onlylove: 市区比赛好像别人可以帮忙报上。
<jiero> adam8157　onlylove 　反正他是名人了，上报纸了　:)
<iMadper> jusss: 默认的就行.
<iMadper> jusss: 你为什么要自己写?
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 两个显示器使用Cairo Dock问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454126 我喜欢用两个显示器，但是cairo Dock只能添加到其中一个显示器上，每次打开一个新的dock都会在一个显示器里堆叠到一起，我想在另一个显示器上也放一个Dock，请问应该怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nicekwell — 2
<^k^>  ─> 013-12-30 15:52
<onlylove> iMadper: custom嘛，当然要自定义
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实这个天跑步很舒服啊
<jusss> iMadper: 哦，那直接mkinitcpio -k xx -g /boot/xxx.img就行了？
 * adam8157 困
<iMadper> jusss: -p吗不是? 记不清了, 你自己看wiki吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 人jusss上手就玩fvwm的，你要给人高起点
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说的对.
<jusss> iMadper: 那个System.mpa还需要复制到/boot下吗？我发现/boot下没这个文件？
<iMadper> jusss: 不是什么必需的东西.
<onlylove> 要疯了，修改修改留下来的脚本
<onlylove> 还不如自己重写的感觉
 * MeaCulpa 抄肝是什么东西
<jusss> 重启下，看3.13.0rc6能不能运行
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 炒肝？
 * MeaCulpa *炒肝
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是炒肝呗
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 炒的肝脏／
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是的
<October21> g 炒肝
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦...
<^k^> October21: 炒肝 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=炒肝 |炒肝|儿是北京的一种传统小吃，以猪的肝脏，大肠等为主料，以蒜等为辅料，以淀粉 勾芡做成的北京小吃。最初吃|炒肝|时讲究沿碗周围抿并要求搭配着小包子一块吃，但  |...|
<October21> g 炒肝是什么
<iMadper> 炒肝大爱!
<^k^> October21: 炒肝是什么 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=炒肝是什么 ４、外面卖的|炒肝|可没这么多料，我这一碗够做外面十碗的了，不然外面亏大发了。这 东西胆固醇太高，最好 |...| 小吃摊之小菜粉肝怎么做? 如果气血比较虚，肝火旺，熬 |什么|汤比较适合呢？ |...| 首先，正宗|炒肝|里的猪肝是不浸泡的。生
<^k^>  ─> 肝熟肠蒜末得多，。
 * iMadper 每次去, 必吃! 
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 帝都有的时候名字不对，比如爆肚，居然是水里抄一下而已
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我也不知道为啥这么叫啊，你问imadper
<October21> s/抄/焯
<MeaCulpa> October21: en, scim里面半天没找到这个字
<adam8157> iMadper: 炒肝里据说基本没肝
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那都是啥...
<freeflying> adam8157, 不是据说, 就是没
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 主要是肥肠
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...
<onlylove> 凌乱了……我还没吃过……
<October21> MeaCulpa: scim太老了
<MeaCulpa> 我在啥庆丰包子铺也没吃过
<MeaCulpa> 以后一定要试试
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 庆丰包子自然是吃包子……
<October21> 难道梅开二度？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 包子不好吃
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 地域问题，没习惯
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是有的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 肝/肺/肠 都有
<adam8157> iMadper: 听上去就不错
<MeaCulpa> 肺有点恶心
<MeaCulpa> 其他都不错
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: onlylove: 庆丰有炒肝.
<MeaCulpa> 肺就是无味的泡泡...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 猪肺汤, 多赞?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我听主席吃的...
<iIlL10Oo> 胆固醇高的
<jusss> adam8157: iMadper ,这次是我手动编译出来的vmlinux, grub2引导还是显示error:invalid magic number...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不喜欢，那是洗碗的海绵...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧...
<October21> 吃啥补啥啊
<jusss> 难道必须要vmlinuz吗。。。
<adam8157> jusss: insmod了没
<iMadper> jusss: 不太会. 你应该是在别的地方弄错了.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我又要开喷，作为一个包子铺，包子居然不是现蒸的
<onlylove> iMadper: 不吃肺
<adam8157> jusss: 对于grub来说x和z没区别
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这在我们这里路边摊是绝对卖不出去的
<adam8157> 我一直说你还钻牛角...
<iMadper> jusss: vmlinux完全是可以引导的.
<jusss> adam8157: 在哪insmod?
<adam8157> jusss: grub2 里
<jusss> adam8157: grub2里insmod什么？
<adam8157> jusss: 不是问过你有没有 insmod ext2么, 你说没有
<adam8157> 我让你试你又不试...
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 还是没报上。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你是买外国肉做食物么？
<iIlL10Oo> 我只有一个bzImage，， ， vmlinux 有啥用？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是啊，国内的，不过猪肉有时候超市里有丹麦的埃森猪肉
<jusss> adam8157: insmod ext2了，还是invalid magic number
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知道那个是品牌是国外的还是丹麦直接进口的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不怎么做午饭晚饭的
<adam8157> 其实我自己也是用bzImage的
<iMadper> adam8157: magic number, 应该不是读取不了ext2下面的文件的问题.
<jusss> 你们难道都没用过vmlinux吗？
<iMadper> adam8157: 是读取了, 然后解析不了.
<MeaCulpa> 我有initrmfs
<hulu> 谁了解 .dsc
<adam8157> iMadper: 万一是fs的magic number呢 lol
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 那就是你说对了~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。只吃早上一顿啊。。。神人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 剩下的蹭爹妈
<jusss> adam8157: iMadper .那我怎么改？
<adam8157> jusss: 试试bzimage
<iMadper> jusss: 改什么? 我总觉得, 你现在启动的还是错误的内核文件.
<iMadper> jusss: 要说改, 你最好放弃你现在搞得这东西. 好好从基础学起.  这才叫改.
<onlylove> iMadper: 人在学编译内核呢
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: gentoo里面，编译好后是 bzImage
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 哦，发行版里面都叫vmlinuz
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: grub-mkconfig -o 了没？
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 一个initrd.img，另一个就是vmlinuz了
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 这种问题别问我
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 又不是我在搞
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: grub-mkconfig -o 了没？
<jusss> adam8157: bzImage能启动，
<adam8157> jusss: 哦 那是我误导你了, 不好意思
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 我手打的linux initrd
 * iMadper 疑问太多  干脆不说
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 太高级了，手打。。
 * onlylove 表示看不懂，没法插话
 * iMadper 从来不会grub2的语法... uefi boot mgr 赛高.
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: linux /boot/vmlinuz root=xxx ?
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 嗯
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: linux (hd1,7)/boot/bzImage ro root=/dev/sda7 quiet
<adam8157> jusss: iMadper vmlinux启动不起来而bzImage能的原因可能是bzImage解压的时候会留出一块reserved空间, 最前面1M, 而bare kernel(vmlinux)并不做这些启动的这种事情
<adam8157> grub2直接不接受之类的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道, 我没有grub了, 所以不好尝试.
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 比玩gentoo 还牛啊，一般都是 grub-mkconfig
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 他不是玩gentoo，只是玩kernel编译和grub而已
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 随便一个发行版可以玩
<jusss> ad
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: Gentoo 让人变傻，还让别人觉得你nb
<adam8157> jusss: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmlinux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: vmlinux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> jusss: 看这个, 我错了, 不好意思
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 尤其genkernel太安逸了
<iMadper> jus
<jusss> adam8157: 那就是不能直接用vmlinux启动了？
<iMadper> jusss: 我也错了, 不好意思
<eexpress> 错了，就赔钱。
<iMadper>  but must be made bootable before being used as an operating system kernel by adding a multiboot header, bootsector and setup routines.   我擦.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你们还没事做个kernel，表示自己的kernel能用就懒得升级
<eexpress> 来，给钱。 iMadper
<adam8157> 但其实是被压缩不压缩这个区别拐跑了
<eexpress> 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没听懂...
<iMadper> eexpress: 给我汇过来吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我没事是不会去动kernel的
<eexpress> ..牛皮的 iMadper
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 只要它能干活
<adam8157> eexpress: 乖
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我还是没听懂，你是说gentoo用户不喜欢升内核？
<eexpress> 他是表示编译内核，是蛋疼的行为
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你不是说gentoo genkernel安逸么，我表示我不是gentoo用户，连动都不去动它，除非它不能驱动硬件
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我的意思是genkernel让你不用去理会initrmfs, vmlinuz, bzImage之类的概念
<MeaCulpa> jiero: .
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: debian的kernelpackage也不用管吧，做好deb以后安装下就好，可惜我连这样也懒得动
<jiero> MeaCulpa:结果报名失败，官僚主义啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 在政府机构做事过，那个慢。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是慢，是怕揽责
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 人家都不想快。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ZF的生存之道，是降低效率从而降低错误量
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 给定一个特定的错误率，效率越低，犯错越少
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国人的生存之道
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37829
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | MicroSD卡被发现存在安全隐患
<onlylove> 现在想想，microsd这种东西里面都有soc了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 　呃。不喜欢变化
<onlylove> jiero: 不是不喜欢变化，是不喜欢可能会造成麻烦的，不熟悉的变化
<MeaCulpa> 国企的人，发个email, 签个名，手都会抖
<MeaCulpa> 发个 100字 的email会朗读2小时
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6e05a6dagw1ec1ka9xx3sj20zj0q00yc.jpg
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 所以左上角的草留社区几个字, 他们读得太顺口了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: hehe
<jusss> iMadper: 在3.13内核里能加载3.12的模块吗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕好潇洒，我还在苦逼地做case
<happyaron> jusss: 不能吧。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 不一定. 所以要dkms
<iMadper> happyaron: 说不定abi没改动呢~
<zodiac1111_> 草留社区,山寨的吧
<adam8157> happyaron: abi变化不大的话也是可以的
<happyaron> iMadper adam8157 ... 这不是distro maker该说的话有木有
<jiero> onlylove: 也是，对比两者，选更重要的。
 * zodiac1111_  被ie完了一天了
 * iMadper 能和李老板一个答案, 倍感荣幸
 * jiero fuck those feel better.
<adam8157> happyaron: 我以前做嵌入式的时候config差一大截的都给它硬insmod上
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel里rcuob是个啥进程？
<iMadper> rcu?ob?
<zodiac1111_> 有没有用过libwebsockets的.貌似很好玩
<adam8157> gfrog: rcu的
<happyaron> adam8157: 好
<freeflying> gfrog, 我昨天还被拉去支持你们的case呢
<gfrog> adam8157: rcu的ob么？
<happyaron> adam8157: 李大爷太猛了
<adam8157> ob是啥不知道
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕总是在危难之际解救我们这群屌丝
<jusss> iMadper: 我现在用kernel.org编译的3.13，还能用arch的源安装模块吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们才是屌丝中的战斗机啊
<iMadper> jusss: 可以. arch的很多都是现场编译的.
<iMadper> <happyaron> adam8157: 李大爷太猛了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你没用过？
<adam8157> gfrog: Currently, the per-no-CBs-CPU kthreads are named "rcuo" followed by
<adam8157> the CPU number, for example, "rcuo".  This is problematic given that
<adam8157> there are either two or three RCU flavors, each of which gets a per-CPU
<adam8157> kthread with exactly the same name.  This commit therefore introduces
<adam8157> a one-letter abbreviation for each RCU flavor, namely 'b' for RCU-bh,
<adam8157> 'p' for RCU-preempt, and 's' for RCU-sched.  This abbreviation is used
<adam8157> to distinguish the "rcuo" kthreads, for example, for CPU 0 we would have
<adam8157> "rcuob/0", "rcuop/0", and "rcuos/0".
 * adam8157 namely 'b' for RCU-bh
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕乃是战斗机，不是屌丝。
<iMadper> <happyaron> adam8157: 李大爷太猛了
<adam8157> 这是咋了
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~ 你怎么知道 adam8157 猛不猛?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你告诉他的
<iMadper> adam8157: 呸! 我自己都不知道
 * iMadper lol~
<adam8157> 死鬼
<happyaron> iMadper: 对啊你告诉我的
<adam8157> gfrog: 绝大多数东西咱就是只知道个大概的概念, 干活儿凭运气
<iMadper> happyaron: 呸!
<adam8157> lol
<freeflying> 咋最新的chrome里不能sync其它设备上的tabs了呢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 叫你用~
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃也是战斗机
<gfrog> freeflying: 挂代理
<freeflying> gfrog, 开着代理呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 同步不用代理啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是帐号登录需要啊，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 其它服务没问题啊
<freeflying> gfrog, tablet上可以看到laptop上打开的tabs
<freeflying> http://askubuntu.com/questions/272776/chrome-tab-syncing-across-devices-not-working
<^k^> ⇪ t: 12.04 - Chrome tab syncing across devices not working - Ask Ubuntu
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<freeflying> 之前chrome里有个类似的标签在右下方,现在没了
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，maas又出错了…… 这坨ass
<gfrog> freeflying: 在菜单里
<gfrog> freeflying: 我也骂了很久，然后发现了
 * adam8157 这张图真好 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Anatomy-of-bzimage.png
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，不对，菜单里的是recent tabs
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<freeflying> 二货google的体验
<adam8157> jusss: http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9909.3/0625.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux-Kernel Archive: Re: bzImage decompression
<freeflying> 确实不如水果啊
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<happyaron> freeflying: 果粉表示+1
<happyaron> freeflying: 虽然其实也果黑。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, 赞助个土豪金吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 买不起
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> gfrog: http://jandan.net/2013/12/27/sign-signature-on-liver.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 英国医生在病人的肝脏上签名
<iMadper> adam8157: 我有个1t内存的机器, 开机就用了6g内存...
<freeflying> happyaron, 壕
<freeflying> gfrog, virtio-net如何强制成100M
<adam8157> iMadper: reserved居多
<happyaron> freeflying: 能有钱比google和apple的，才是壕
<gfrog> freeflying: ethtool能用么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 不能似乎就没招，大概驱动没实现
<happyaron> iMadper: Mem:        517028      37713     479315
<happyaron> iMadper: 开机29天之后，啥也不跑。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 不过开机用了6g, 出乎我意料的多 .
<iMadper> happyaron: 我是刚刚开机的.
<happyaron> iMadper: 好吧，我这内存也只有你一半。
<iMadper> happyaron: 来挖bitcoin吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 不对.
<happyaron> iMadper: 没意义的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 来挖cpu coin吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 也没意思
 * adam8157 x32特性很赞, 不知道rhel最后会不会backport
<iMadper> adam8157: x32是啥?
<adam8157> iMadper: http://lwn.net/Articles/456731/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ The x32 system call ABI [LWN.net]
<freeflying> gfrog, virtio不支持ethtool操作
<adam8157> 我记得是最近有个啥新特性还是啥让这个支持完整了
<adam8157> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU1MjE   nnnnd
<^k^> ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Linux x32 ABI Interest Faded In 2013
<happyaron> adam8157: 内存真的很便宜了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 维护简单 性能会高一点
<adam8157> happyaron: 在64位下chroot一个32位的系统之类的
<jusss> adam8157: 用make defconfig出来的.conf然后make出来的bzImage,启动后lsmod怎么只有一个模块。。。这是怎么回事？
<adam8157> jusss: 因为模块你没安装呗
<adam8157> The best results during testing were with the 181.mcf SPEC CPU 2000 benchmark in which the x32 ABI version was 40% faster than the x86-64 version.[3][4] On average x32 is 5–8% faster on the SPEC CPU integer benchmarks compared to x86-64 but it can as likely be much slower.
<jusss> adam8157: 那我需要编译所有的模块然后insmod?
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.sebastien-han.fr
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Hello World - Sebastien Han
<freeflying> gfrog, 你看这哥们的blog没啥技术含量
<freeflying> 尼玛每次搜索相关的东西都会列出他的
<gfrog> freeflying: SEO做得好
<iMadper> jusss: make modules_install
<adam8157> jusss: make modules以及make modules_install
<freeflying> gfrog, 加上这家伙啥都写
<adam8157> jusss: 自己编译的东西最好别安装到系统里, 会搞得乱糟糟
<freeflying> 有些东西我们看起来是很理所当然的,人能写篇blog
<adam8157> gfrog: 每一篇post里写上贾斯丁比伯就好了 lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：怎么安java啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454128 在java官网下载了tar.gz。然后，就没有然后了。真心搞不懂怎么弄。求完全教程。 来自我的 ZTE N986 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 bengreen — 2013-12-30 16:59
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实很佩服老外的写文档的能力
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，lxc里的loop dev又不好使了
<freeflying> gfrog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6661627/
<adam8157> 某人的签名  Microsoft is to operating systems .... .... what McDonalds is to gourmet cooking
<freeflying> gfrog, 我所有的vm都是10M的
<jusss> iMadper: adam8157 ,这两步都执行了。。。可是后来我不是又make bzImage了下吗，然后直接用这个bzImage启动了，发现lsmod没模块，难道是需要先make modules后才能make bzImage?
<gfrog> freeflying: nova-compute是不是可以deploy进maas node的lxc container里？
<adam8157> jusss: 没对上, 或者都给=y了?
<freeflying> gfrog, 理论上可以
<iMadper> jusss: make modules不是必需的...
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过juju默认用br0作为container的bridge
<freeflying> gfrog, 看我刚刚在 #juju里问的
<gfrog> freeflying: 没在那频道，囧
<freeflying> g> try to deploy service into a container on a existing machine, but when create the container, it use br0 as bridge device in ubuntu the default bridge is lxcbr0
<freeflying> <freeflying> is it a known bug?
<freeflying> <freeflying> or my own corner case
<CyrusYzGTt> g SOC
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: SOC http://lmgtfy.com/?q=SOC A |system on a chip| or |system on chip| (|SoC| or |SOC|) is an integrated circuit (IC) that integrates all components of a computer or other electronic system into a |...|
<jusss> adam8157: iMadper ,那我需要再编译一次吗？是用make还是make all?
<gebjgd> jusss: 为什么不看wiki
<jusss> gebjgd: 看了。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 你看arch wiki上面关于编译kernel的了?
<jusss> gebjgd: wiki上写make 等于 make vmlinux;make modules;make bzImage,刚才我不是想要vmlinux吗就分步执行了
<gebjgd> jusss: 看不懂？
<jusss> iMadper: 看了
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, 那你就直接make就行了, 现在你都不需要vmlinux了. 况且, make也会生成vmlinux
<gebjgd> jusss: 2种方法 你用的哪个？
<jusss> gebjgd: 我按上面的写的作了发现lsmod只有一个模块
<iMadper> gebjgd: 看来不是abs
<gebjgd> jusss: 没有分布弄过  就是按照 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels/Compilation/Traditional
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Kernels/Compilation/Traditional - ArchWiki
<jusss> gebjgd: 我分步弄的想知道vmlinux能启动系统不，原来是不能的 。。。。
<geeshell> 问个事，刚在debian上配好一个l2tp ipsec。在windows上拨成功了。 在苹果手机上设有个“群组名称“和”密钥“不知道是什么？
<geeshell> 没有用证书，搞的psk
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • redflag要死了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454134 我觉得这是好消息，这种骗经费的玩意多死些才好 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiang_liu8183 — 2013-12-30 17:18
<jusss> iMadper: 内核名字在.config里怎么指定的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你是不是lxc启动不了
<geeshell> 发现搞错了。在思科的那一栏填 - -
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像snapshot之后的lxc没法用loop
<iMadper> jusss: make menuconfig里面有, 你自己按?就告诉你了
<gfrog> freeflying: 直接copy的好像没啥事儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 能启动
<freeflying> gfrog,  奇怪
<jusss> iMadper: 那也需要写到.config里吗？
<iMadper> jusss: .
<jusss> iMadper: 那能知道是哪行吗？
<iMadper> <iMadper> jusss: make menuconfig里面有, 你自己按?就告诉你了
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> jusss: <iMadper> jusss: make menuconfig里面有, 你自己按?就告诉你了
 * adam8157 觉得内核项目里的奇淫巧计实在是太多了
<imtxc> yunfan: 找到百度视频的替代软件没有
<adam8157> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37832
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA利用Windows崩溃报告“被动访问”目标计算机
<adam8157> 黑科技都在国家力量手里
<gebjgd> imtxc: 百度视频有什么？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 之前能搜很多其它网站的盗版视频和电影
<gebjgd> imtxc: v.qq.com youku youtube还不能满足你？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<imtxc> gebjgd: 差远了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我去卡闹按
<imtxc> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我去看看  刚才fcitx变成双拼了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 现在你看不到什么了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 为什么？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 新的版本里面把那些好用的功能都去掉了……
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我这里随便看电影  youtube youku 国内的视频网站我都能访问
<onlylove> redflag……
<onlylove> 当年和我说，redflag安装oracle有native guide
<onlylove> 现在看，有啥不如有钱
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04系统升级问题，求高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454135 装了5次以上了，每次都是升级出问题，不知道为什么。以前是xp系统，现在换了win7，我是wubi安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenhqkk — 2013-12-30 18:12
<jusss> palomino|working: 启动时显示modules.devname not found,ignoring 然后进入系统后lsmod只有一个模块，是怎么回？
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 18:32 新年快乐 : 31.228天
<abc_> ^k^: 新年快乐
<^k^> abc_, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。 18:34 新年快乐 : 31.226天
<abc_> ^k^: 谢谢
<^k^> abc_, 不要客气。  18:35 
<abc_> 笑话
<abc_> 讲个笑话
<abc_> joke
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 借枪杀人 :
<abc_> imtxc: kk在开玩笑嘛？
<imtxc> 丫现在是个标题党
<abc_> >joke
<abc_> 可不咋地？
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 冷的有创意,冷到你爆笑 : 收到朋友送的一份礼物,上面附有一张纸条,写道:"朋友,这虽不算是如何珍贵的礼物,但也够你你用一年的了。"满怀欣喜地打开一看,尼玛。。。日历。
<abc_> 哈哈哈，笑死啦
<abc_> 。。。
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> happyaron: 我make modules_install后发现/lib/modules/3.13.0-rc6/kernel/driver/下只有一个thermal/其它的啥也没有
<jusss> happyaron: 然后启动后lsmod发现只有一个模块
<jusss> happyaron: 这是怎么回是？
<breeze_growing> hoho~
<breeze_growing> back here again
<breeze_growing> who can tell me fedora chat room?
<breeze_growing> 's name?
<roylez> breeze_growing: #fedora ?
<breeze_growing> yep
<breeze_growing> fedora_zh?
<breeze_growing> never mind
<breeze_growing> i figured it out myself
<breeze_growing> #fedora
<gebjgd> breeze_growing: 没有fedora
<gebjgd> breeze_growing: 被淘汰的发行版
<breeze_growing> 怎么可能 最前沿的发行版
<breeze_growing> 纯FOSS软件构成的发行版
<gebjgd> breeze_growing: 小白鼠的专用发行版
<gebjgd> breeze_growing: 要稳定 没稳定  要新不如arch新 还不滚动
<breeze_growing> :D 用fedora N-2版就可以了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 英特尔面向Linux与开源社区发布5000页的Haswell处理器文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454136 英特尔在年底向Linux和开源粉丝送出了一份新年礼物： 公布 了多达5000页的Haswell文档。《 开源图形程序员参考手册 》 涉及了 2013 Haswell HD Graphics、Iris Graphics和Iris Pro Graphics，其内容覆盖
<breeze_growing> N是当前发行的版本
<huntxu> N-2誰還用啊
<breeze_growing> 国外现在还有用fedora8的呢
<huntxu> 還有用windowsXP的呢你不說了
<Pudge> 我在用winxp你们也能知道？屌爆了
<huntxu> 我屌爆了你居然也能知道！
<breeze_growing> :D
<huntxu> #fedora-zh也應該不如以前了，以前好歹每周五還有固定聚會吹下水什麽的。。。
<huntxu> 估計得有3年到4年沒進過#fedora-zh
<breeze_growing> fedora-zh这两天要聚会
<huntxu> breeze_growing: 線上的，不是線下的
<jusss> huntxu: help! /lib/modules/3.13.0-rc6/kernel/driver/下面只有一个文件夹，
<breeze_growing> 略看了一下 大概在北京北苑那边
<huntxu> jusss: 和我有什麽關係
<jusss> huntxu: 我的只有一个，寻求帮助
<huntxu> jusss: 你自己編譯的內核你自己解決，我怎麽知道你怎麽編的
<jusss> huntxu: 使用make;make modules_install;编译的
<huntxu> jusss: 這兩行全世界都一樣
<jusss> huntxu: 那为什么我的/lib/modules/3.13.0-rc6/kernel/driver下只有一个内核模块？
<huntxu> jusss: 你做了一些和全世界不一樣的事情
<badegg> 各位好
<gebjgd> breeze_growing: 还是早日使用debian arch才是正途  不要再走邪路了
<badegg> 请问下，有使用jabber聊天室的没？
<badegg> 好似现在jabber登录说认证错误是什么情况 ？
<^k^> badegg: define:好似现在jabber登录说认证错误 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:好似现在jabber登录说认证错误 2013年11月20日 |...| 介绍 |Jabber|是一个由开源社区发起并领导开发的即时消息和在线状态的系统。 |...| 注意：必须等到当一个<iq/>元素（特别指一个'|jabber|:iq:auth'名字空间下的<query/> 元素）发送了|认证
<^k^>  ─> |信息后， |...| 实际的|错误|在消息中用一个<|error|/>元素来描述。 |.....| 从 |现在|起，当发送者的在线状态信息改变时，服务器将 …
<geeshell> 我发现装的fail2ban没起作用。求排错思路，目前 service fail2ban status可以看见服务是起来的，jail.conf里面配了ssh的maxretry 6 。然后iptables里面有fail2ban的chain。
<gebjgd> 30日上午，中科红旗员工在国家工信部门前拉横幅讨薪，矛头直指中科院软件所。目前中科红旗位于北京海淀区万泉河路68号紫金大厦的总部已经因欠费被停供水电，中科红旗的一切用户服务和正常工作已经停止
<gebjgd> 红旗汉化组的人出来辟谣啊
<Pudge> 红旗不就是国产车么，还需要汉化？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不知道他们做什么的
<lqi> 国产linux大旗也不要了，现在玩Kylin Ubuntu了？
<zsc> vbox怎么提速?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu侧边栏无法更改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454137 更改后重启又复原了。 前段时间在关机时卡住了，就强行关机，再启动时提示检测SSD，进不了图形界面，检测完后提示安装大量更新，更新后就变成无法更改侧边栏了。 不想重装啊～～求其他解决方法。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 seabee — 2013-12-30 21:08
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • STEAM DOTA2下载求助：新的team 库文件夹必须安装到拥有执行权限的文件系统中？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454138 笔记本，当时只分了20多G装ubuntu，其他盘符都是NTFS格式的。 现在想下载DOTA2，发现要9G多，可UBUNTU所在盘符只有7G空余了。 把路径修改为挂载的其他盘符，
<^k^>  ─> 却提示：新的team 库文件夹必须安装到拥有执行权限的文件系统中。 这个，能解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温柔的猪 — 2013-12-3 …
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个问题可以关了
<imtxc> onlylove: 果然支持了
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么时候不支持的
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似就昨天支持的
<onlylove> imtxc: vmware软件太特殊，兼容太难搞了，好多软件都不兼容xp了，搞的我好郁闷，公司给的机器是xp的
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，不兼容xp了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是你想的那样
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不管虚拟机，我说的是连接vmware服务器的客户端
<onlylove> imtxc: 就算不兼容xp，他也得让你装xp
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过不兼容p4了倒是真的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我离开家的时候，那时候的vmplayer就不能在老机器上装了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那时候还是3.x，转眼快两年了
<imtxc> onlylove: 只要不影响我就好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 装xp稳定没问题？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有支持多代理同时下载的软件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454139 通过多个代理同时下载一个文件的软件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 seabee — 2013-12-30 22:07
<steve-> * 大家好
<steve-> 最喜欢调戏 ^k^ 了
<steve-> ^k^: 给爷笑一个
<^k^> steve-, 你肯定享受您的意见。  22:39 
<wlemuel> ^k^: 给爷笑一个
<^k^> wlemuel, 你肯定享受您的意见。 22:39 新年快乐 : 31.056天
<chriswongxp> ／help
<hoxily> steve-: 晚上好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • GHOST一键恢复错误覆盖分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454140 原本硬盘有五个分区/dev/sda1为ubuntu所在区,/dev/sda2为交换区，/dev/sda3,/dev/sda4为备用分区，/dev/sda5为win7所在区。 使用ghost一键还原'恢复win7到C盘后‘，它没有识别原来的C盘，而把我的第一个分区识别为C盘 结果就
<steve-> hoxily: 早上好
<steve-> ^k^: 你是男是女
<steve-> ^k^: 你是男是女
<^k^> steve-, 你介意我告诉你说我是男是女等人。  23:15 
<brest_> 求问，为什么iPhone连接不了ubuntu
<steve-> ^k^: I love you
<steve-> brest_: 这个 ubuntu 没有itunes
<brest_> steve-: 没什么方法么，这样太不方便了
<Pudge> brest_: 有iphone就别用ubuntu了，掉价。。。
<steve-> brest_: 用黑苹果吧
<brest_> 只能重启回win了。。
<gebjgd> brest_: 笨蛋
<gebjgd> brest_: 直接banshee
<brest_> gebjgd: banshee可以导入图片吗？咱没用过的说
<gebjgd> brest_: 那就去用
<brest_> gebjgd: 现在是挂载不了 总是提示是否信任此电脑
<gebjgd> brest_: 信任就是了
<brest_> gebjgd: mount不能啊
<gebjgd> brest_: 没有垃圾iphone  扔了换android吧
<brest_> gebjgd: 桑心
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-31
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 08:49 新年快乐 : 30.633天
<kingbo> 早安
<_ninja> 大伙早
<_ninja> 群里有人折腾Django?
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • vx610w加强版通过tf卡引导linaro问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454141 引导正常，可以正常进入系统，但是在使用的时候会花屏（点击菜单正常，但是打开应用界面就花屏，比如打开chromium、打开配置界面都会出现花屏），请问是什么原因呢？ 可以用过什么方式解决？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 ruiball — 2013-12-31 9:20
<kingbo> tmux多行复制总是把右分屏的东西也选直来。
<debaowang> “ubuntu 中文频道
<_ninja> 12.03 LTS 不能正常关机， 这个怎么解决？
<debaowang> 看看日志
<cley> 我都是sudo shutdown
<_ninja> 刚搜了一遍，估计跟驱动有问题，最近折腾显卡驱动来着，回去再装试试
<jumb> Ubuntu13.04卡死在登录界面，有人知道么？
<jumb> help me
<eexpress> 1304是小白版本，这里应该没人用。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样查看程序的位置。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454143 想知道启动器里的程序具体在硬盘的那个目录。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-31 9:42
<eexpress> 新建一个帐号，试试登录，就知道了。 jumb
<eexpress> 去tty新建帐号
<jumb> 进字符界面么？
<eexpress> 是
<jumb> 嗯嗯 谢谢
<jumb> 那你们一般用哪个版本？
<eexpress> 1204 LTS
<jumb> 嗯
<eexpress> 使用useradd
<jumb> ok
<cley> xubuntu 12.4 很流畅
<jumb> 13.04也很流畅额 U盘有90M
<imtxc> eexpress 早 iMadper
<imtxc> 咦， MeaCulpa_off 领到三年成就怎么 off 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> 着就2013又完了
<kingbo> tmux的键盘复制太麻烦，还是喜欢鼠标框选。不知道怎么解决鼠标多行选择问题
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 霸气的改装 :
<sjd_zeus> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/196954/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 红旗Linux将死？中科院软件所不给钱_IT新闻_博客园
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • PHP 能与硬件交流吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454144 一个项目要求： 有一台 PC （有2个串口，COM1，COM2） COM1 ：接一个仪表，读取当前的值。 COM2 ：接一个PLC，根据COM1的值，进行相应的按制输出。 同时要把COM1来的值发布到WEB上。 请教方案， 硬件的控制（COM1，COM2）是
<^k^>  ─> 不是必须用C，C＋＋来完成？ WEB 部份是不是PHP最好？ 而C＋＋部份的程序怎样与PHP交换数据呢？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nee …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • My ubuntu can't kill the process which occupied too much mem http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454146 Code: /*I write the code to test how much memory can my computer provide the most*/ #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> int main() {     int m = 0 ;     while( malloc(1 << 20) )     {         printf ("%d MB\n", ++m) ;     }     return 0 ;
<^k^>  ─> } ever now <a class="highslide" href="ht
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski:点点点. 11:08 新年快乐 : 30.536天
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47377/nsa-toolkits
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 《明镜》揭秘NSA工具库：思科华为产品被攻破 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> juniper也就那么回事嘛
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁搞过软件的堡垒机呢
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • NodeJS MongoDB学习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454147 Node.js是一套用来编写高性能网络服务器的JavaScript工具包，一系列的变化由此开始，在Node中，Http是首要的。Node为创建http服务器作了优化，所以在网上看到的大部分示例和库都是集中在web上(http框架、模板库等）。 MongoDB是
<imtxc> iMadper: 速速去下单ak100
<imtxc> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A6LX0F0?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Amazon.com : Astell&Kern AK100 Mastering Quality Sound (MQS) Portable System : Electronics
<imtxc> adam8157: 帮忙下单 lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 确定?
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然没问题, 你确定就好
<imtxc> adam8157: 稍等，我看看是不是全新
<imtxc> iMadper: 你也来一发？
<adam8157> imtxc: 官翻会在标题上说的
<adam8157> imtxc: 估计他在吃饭
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似是第三方
<adam8157> 估计再磨叽一会儿就没了
<roylez> adam8157: http://cs.txstate.edu/~br02/cs1428/ShortStoryForEngineers.htm
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Department of Computer Science : Texas State University
<adam8157> roylez: 你也开始发心灵鸡汤了...
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋汤
<imtxc> adam8157: 价格太低，而且第三方，不敢买了 lol
<adam8157> 磨叽侠的称呼实至名归
<imtxc> ........
<imtxc> lol
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Longene-1.0-rc1发布说明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454148 本文链接： http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10236 经过了一年多的等待，Longene终于于2013年最后一天发布了1.0rc1版。这是一个具有突破性的版本，我们完全修改了整个架构，Longene不再需要内核补丁；Longene终于支持了
<imtxc> adam8157: 这不刚开始没看清楚么，加到购物车里面图片都变了……
<adam8157> "呵呵"
<iMadper> adam8157: 下单
<iMadper> adam8157: 给我
<adam8157> iMadper: 确定?
<iMadper> adam8157: 认真的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<iMadper> adam8157: 这就打给你钱
<adam8157> 不着急!
<iMadper> adam8157: 算了, 我自己淘吧
<adam8157> 好, 下单
<iMadper> adam8157: 我有sf快递, 快
<imtxc> iMadper:
<adam8157> iMadper: 地址给我?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看耳机的图？
<iMadper> adam8157: 好, 稍等
<adam8157> 哦 你有信用卡了现在
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? 你说啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 加到购物车里面
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看看商品的图片
<iMadper> imtxc: 看到了... 好怪
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以我墨迹了一下
<imtxc> iMadper: 在 amazon.com 搜 ak100 也出来的是那个耳机
<adam8157> 貌似有风险
<imtxc> 而且是第三方
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 是呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以，考虑考虑呗，cc adam8157 , 而且这种bug价大多数被砍吧
<adam8157> 被砍是小事 发个耳机过来怎么办...
<imtxc> 要真是 ak100, 那这价太值了
<imtxc> 国内怎么也3k了
<imtxc> 还有9个了 lol
<iMadper> Some items are no longer available
<iMadper> imtxc: 下单不了了
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 估计老美睡醒了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 649了现在...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦...
<imtxc> 没有啊
<adam8157> 649是另外一个商家
<iMadper> imtxc: 下单不了了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，我之前没付款的订单也被砍了
<imtxc> 等着年后看晒单吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在看啥都是我在的地区不能购买
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 你的转运地址的问题？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454149 为了方便系统管理员对磁盘分配的管理，请编写一段SHELL程序，当文件系统/home的占用空间量改变时给出相应的提示信息。 1） 小于50%时，提示“用户文件系统磁盘使用负荷量小” 2） 大于50%，小于90%时，提示“用户文件系统磁盘使用负荷
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> 看到这个我想起来我的国砖在箱子下面又压了两个月了
<adam8157> imtxc: 国砖?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，国产mp3
<imtxc> adam8157: 外观、大小都跟砖头差不多
<adam8157> imtxc: 七彩虹?
<iMadper> imtxc: 寄给我那就
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是，你说的C4太贵了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要听的话可以拿去听啊
<imtxc> 国内批发商给人清仓了的样子
<October21> android的吗？
 * adam8157 最后一天发post凑数...
<imtxc> mp3,不是手机
<October21> imtxc: 哦
<happyaron> 这个。。。 http://photo.renren.com/photo/339454914/photo-7615140084
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 人人网 中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。
<imtxc> happyaron: 直接发图出来吧。。。
<imtxc> 人人得注册才能看的
<iMadper> imtxc: 红旗员工抗议不发工资
 * iMadper 当年差点儿去红旗.
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 他们很牛啊，好几个月没工资居然活下来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<adam8157> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=454134
<imtxc> iMadper: 我都是数着日子等工资的，不知道他们的房租都怎么交
<^k^> ⇪ ti: redflag要死了！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:qiang_liu8183
<adam8157> "其间职工仍然自行垫付业务费用,认真维护国家专项以及客户的服务工作。"
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也是.
<adam8157> 自行垫付 自己做的
<iMadper> imtxc: http://sc.qq.com/fx/u?r=zH9hDc&t=9
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 风雨飘摇，中科红旗路在何方？
<imtxc> 麒麟怎么还在！
<adam8157> 咳咳
<adam8157> "数个月的追讨欠薪, 已经使我们身心俱疲,在我们走投无路、盼望佳节团聚的时刻,我们想到 了党组织,想到了找党解决问题!我们相信党组织有能力为我们百姓解决长期拖欠工资的问题。"
 * iMadper 虽然一直不喜欢这distro, 不过那么多员工的工资不乏, 还真是问题. 
<adam8157> 给我 估计欠我一个月工资我就跑了
<iMadper> adam8157: 必须告呀.
<adam8157> iMadper: 人家不给钱公司不开了, 员工自行垫付运营费用然后再问公司要工资?
<adam8157> 早不理他早破产早好, 不知道他们怎么想的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 早就该撤了.
<kenifanying> iMadper: 那个microcai不是在那里？
<iMadper> kenifanying: 不是.
<imtxc> 9个月
 * adam8157 lunch
<iMadper> imtxc: 在红旗那个人是谁来的?
<imtxc> xwin 嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 对!
<iMadper> xwinx
<imtxc> 哎，不管什么企业，这么长时间不发工资的事情居然现在还有
<iMadper> imtxc: 农民工拖欠工资, 我一点儿都不觉得奇怪, 毕竟经常听说.
<imtxc> iMadper: 蔽厂这种依靠zf，arm 。。y 项目的企业也唇亡齿寒啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是这么大的it同死....
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在谁敢拖欠农民工工资。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 贵厂死不了
<imtxc> redflag 把他们那个项目开源吧…………
<imtxc> 核搞基？
<imtxc> 论坛里的oneleaf都出来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 去jd 抽个包子套餐吧
<iMadper> imtxc: link?
<iMadper> imtxc: 看到了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我家不配送
<kingkongmok> q
<imtxc> iMadper: 送公司啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 三次全不中
<imtxc> iMadper: lol, 我也是
<imtxc> 据说好多人排队去吃这21元套餐
<imtxc> 从来没有人考虑过狗不理的感受
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 庆丰. 不错的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过他家炒肝太渣.
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在2两包子都6个了，性价比不错唉
<imtxc> iMadper: 粥立方之类的，7块钱都买不到6个
<adam8157> 一直不明白两和个数之间的比例
<adam8157> 六个包子重量绝对不止2两吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 小包纸..
<imtxc> 6个确实轻了
<imtxc> 那样一斤得30个....
<onlylove> 二两6个，你们那包子确定不是混沌？
<iMadper> 没买到ak100!!! 哭!!!
 * iMadper 不开心了!
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥不开心的
<iMadper> imtxc: 想要ak100呀!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 1300的价格呀!!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 到手里才算啊
 * iMadper 继续听shuffle
<Loy> 好久没来了
<Loy> 大概有一年了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> iMadper: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez, 扎西
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<iMadper> roylez: 基渣席
 * gfrog xchat一点也不好使。
<iMadper> gfrog: chat.freenode.net
<jusss> holmes.freenode.net
<jusss> iMadper: make distclean;make defconfig;make;make modules_install后发现/lib/modules/3.13.0-rc6/kernel/drivers/下只有一个x86-pkg-tcp-thermal.ko然后启动系统后lsmod也就这一个模块，这是怎么回是？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道. 你用的啥config 文件?
<jusss> iMadper: make defconfig呀
<iMadper> jusss: make modules_install 了嘛?
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> jusss: 那不知道.
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/12/31/online-shoppers.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 11%的人喜欢一丝不挂的网上购物
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e7f741ccjw1ec1jur6v8gj20cs0s43zh.jpg
<jusss> iMadper: 我记得好像make modules时显示只有两个模块编译了，一个是thermal另一个是net,这不应该吧？
<adam8157> 首先你得有个房子
<gfrog> adam8157, 你要买房子？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/e7f741ccjw1ec1jur6v8gj20cs0s43zh.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 我买不了 也买不起
<adam8157> 555
<jusss> adam8157: 我编译内核后发现/lib/modules/3.13.0-rc6/kernel/drivers/下就一个thermal，是我.config设置错了吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 用make defconfig出的.config
<adam8157> jusss: 去看你的.config
<jusss> adam8157: 那关键字是？
<adam8157> 看了就知道
<jusss> 3000+行。。。
<gfrog> adam8157, 买个房车
<roylez> adam8157: 没房子的你可以当（第四声）蛋蛋
<jusss> 3482行
<gfrog> adam8157, http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-o-200042-23749600-1.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【图】--【毒帖慎入】自己动手做辆房车,从中国去欧洲,走遍28国十万里--_自驾游论坛_汽车之家论坛
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵 我不会开车
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157, 考啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不准备考啊, 暂时不买车考它做什
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25550512
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ BBC News - Cash machines raided with infected USB sticks
<MeaCulpa_off> roylez: 又来强制安排休假了....节约加班费阿
<MeaCulpa_off> roylez: HR 立功了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_off: 啥，谁被休假了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己看email
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 转给我
<adam8157> 你们是不是前阵子欧美还有强制休假只给基本工资的事儿?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 转了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是一回事
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尼玛，不是原来休1-3的么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我三号的飞机票呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 安排了5天年休
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 被安排
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 野就是那些高端人士的2－3倍工资加班费没了
<roylez> 不管了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跟我们没关系
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 继续玩游戏
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin Emacs 发布 2.0 版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454150 DeepinScreenshot20131231133809.png Deepin Emacs 今日发布2.0 版本。 此版本值得关注的新特性： 1.启动速度提升 10 倍，秒开程序 2. 增加了python, golang的语法补全 3. auto-complete.el等一些列插件升级到最新版本 4. 用 helm替换了 anything
<^k^>  ─> 做智能搜索 5. 用自行开发的 auto-save.el 替换了emacs自带的自动保存， emacs从此不会生成 # 文件 6. 大量bug修复 升级注意： 由于Deepin …
<iMadper> 我擦, deepin emacs?????!!!!   cc imtxc
<imtxc> 啥好东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 貌似是自带一些语言的配置文件?
<imtxc> iMadper: 记得 deepin 里面有个谁好像给 emacs 提交过很多 patch
<adam8157> 丧心病狂
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正他们自己是那么说的
<imtxc> 用自行开发的 auto-save.el 替换了emacs自带的自动保存， emacs从此不会生成 # 文件
<imtxc> 啥东西这是
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计把文件存在/var下面去了, 而不是存在当前目录. 所以不会生成#文件了?
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> 他们之前有说过把 nm 也重写了呢
<imtxc> 启动速度提升 10 倍，秒开程序， 击败了全国 99% 的 emacs 用户？
<MeaCulpa> deepin emacs...
<October21> iMadper: 用过 mg 没？
<iMadper> October21: 不知道是啥
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 看来emacs有发展成TeX的势头
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 等着被黑吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 现在就没少被喷吧
 * adam8157 今天的收益几分钟内回落了30%, 不开心啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你钻钱眼里了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 穷啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 真穷就走我负债理财的路
<imtxc> 30% ！！
<October21> iMadper: mg - microscopic GNU Emacs-style editor
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这种还早呢
<gfrog> M
<iMadper> October21: 没用过...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 拜土壕
<imtxc> adam8157 的资产每天涨 30% 啊
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃年会拿到啥奖品了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 橄榄油.
<iMadper> gfrog: 全公司都有
<adam8157> imtxc: 今天的 收益 回落了
 * MeaCulpa 的资产挂钩负债，随便其涨跌
 * imtxc 老实的去看余额宝给我赚了几毛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你还有余额...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 信用卡撸出来的......
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 余额宝赚不过信用卡利息，我无视
 * adam8157 五分钟前赚三块 收盘赚两块的样子
<gfrog> iMadper: 还不如发红酒呢
<imtxc> 1.44, 不错唉
<imtxc> 再有几毛的话够我的早餐钱了
<MeaCulpa> 我家楼下一家，门口张望进去，居然贴了张大幅的 寝室守则...
<adam8157> 我也觉得红酒好, 闲着没事儿还可以喝一小杯
<October21> g 橄榄油
<^k^> October21: 橄榄油 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=橄榄油 |橄欖油|是植物油的一種，由木犀科油橄欖果实壓榨而成。|橄欖油|是一種常用的食油， 也可用以製作化妝品、藥物及油燈燃料等。 |橄欖油|被譽為“地中海的液體黃金”。
 * gfrog 余额宝妥妥的够一包方便面了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你下次来我给你带一瓶
<adam8157> g 机油
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> adam8157: 机油 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=机油 |机油|级别：SM/CF 类型：全合成 粘稠度：5W-30 适合发动机：汽油. 320.00元; BP 威 |...| |机油|级别：SJ 类型：矿物油 粘稠度：15W-40 适合发动机：汽/柴油. 100.00元; 壳牌 |...|
<MeaCulpa> g 润滑油
<MeaCulpa> g Play Gel
<gfrog> g 5W-30
<^k^> MeaCulpa: 润滑油 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=润滑油 |润滑油|是一种不挥发的油状润滑剂。按其来源分动、植物油，石油|润滑油|和合成|润滑| |油|三大类。石油|润滑油|的用量占总用量97％以上，因此|润滑油|常指石油|润滑油|。
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> gfrog: 5W-30 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=5W-30 Get the Mobil 1 |5W|-|30|, 5qt for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃用神马机油？
<MeaCulpa> g Play Gel
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Gastol
<^k^> MeaCulpa: Play Gel http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Play Gel The unique 2in1 sensual massage |gel| and lube. Now you can enjoy a sensual silky smooth massage |gel| that can double-up as a lube. It's sensitive enough for |...|
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 壕
<MeaCulpa> ^k^: 牛！
 * adam8157 脱单好还是不脱单好 这是一个问题
<^k^> MeaCulpa, 你做了很多sacrafices他人？ 15:22 新年快乐 : 30.359天
<imtxc> adam8157: 把英语老师拿下了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有机油跟你表白了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我好久没上英语课了
<imtxc> 上老师也可以
<onlylove> 靠，那个货要在论坛里面打架的意思
<abineQ> imtx
<adam8157> onlylove: 谁
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个deepin emacs的
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁
<abineQ> imtxc: 捏捏
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 天一范儿阿！转搞老师
<onlylove> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454150 cc imtxc
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Deepin Emacs 发布 2.0 版本 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:cxbii
 * adam8157 我啥也没说啊, 更没啥老师啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 是吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: 或者就是微信这么快起作用了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 为啥这么多人都在问
<imtxc> lol
 * onlylove 表示emacs就是个可以煮咖啡的nano
<adam8157> imtxc: 我装微信是专门为了和你聊, 别瞎猜 (大雾
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: emacs是OS...
<adam8157> 七伤拳
 * imtxc 软猬甲
<iMadper> onlylove: 你家nano能发邮件?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是不是就差个kernel和bootloader了
<onlylove> iMadper: 表示我家emacs也不能，因为我不会
 * iMadper 我家vmware也不能正常运行... vbox倒是可以.
 * imtxc 的 vbox 不能正常运行，vmware 可以
<iMadper> October21: 太难用了, 没有那些插件之后.
<CyrusYzGTt> g crash
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: crash http://lmgtfy.com/?q=crash Directed by Paul Haggis. With Don Cheadle, Sandra Bullock, Thandie Newton, Karina Arroyave. Los Angeles citizens with vastly separate lives collide in |...|
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.04 蓝牙问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454151 系统安装好后有个蓝牙图标。但是 蓝牙设置里面的 +号不可用 灰色的 显示的是蓝牙不可用 lsusb也看不到蓝牙设备 求助啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 wh52099 — 2013-12-31 15:29
<October21> iMadper: 你刚才去试了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的distro, 没vmware
<iMadper> October21: 恩, 比microemacs还不如....
<iMadper> October21: 错了, 是uemacs
<MeaCulpa> 直接notebook
<adam8157> casparant: momo
<casparant> adam8157: momo da
<gfrog> casparant: 卡斯啪
<casparant> gfrog: 青蛙君你嚎
<gfrog> casparant: 乃就是 adam8157 的绯闻男友嘛？
<adam8157> 卧槽
<casparant> gfrog: 氵滚
<casparant> 氵衮
<casparant> adam8157: gfrog: 诸位抛弃了帽帽的孩子别来无恙啊
<adam8157> casparant: gfrog 握手
 * gfrog 神马状况……
<gfrog> casparant: 我是被帽帽抛弃的啊……
<MeaCulpa> 你们...
<MeaCulpa> 是要玩Human Centepade?
 * casparant 同被抛弃>,<
 * adam8157 同被抛弃>,<
<adam8157> casparant: 据说最近杭州空气还不如帝都?
 * adam8157 给大北风32个赞
<casparant> 今天空气还是不错的
<casparant> 就是公司附近的工地扬尘大了点
<adam8157> casparant: 新区之类的?
<casparant> 待开发的商圈神马的
<casparant> 杭州欠发达啊T_T
<iMadper> casparant: 早.
<adam8157> casparant: 那去上海, 秒杀帝都
<MeaCulpa> 杭州还欠发达...
<casparant> iMadper: 早你妹啊，早上WFH了吧你
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝度高大上阿
<iMadper> casparant: 一来就看到乃欺负别人...
<casparant> 你看你把 qiao 也拉来了
<casparant> MeaCulpa: 帝都当真高大上多了。回杭州就跟回了村里似的
<MeaCulpa> casparant: 帝度高大上的人都在杭州有行宫
 * adam8157 觉得网易的实在是太坏了, 标题还故意引号 哈哈 实拍：郑州记者地铁采访“偶遇”市委书记
<iMadper> lpy_: 我的 autoproxy 出 bug 了!
<lpy> iMadper: .....
<lpy> iMadper:  什么bug
<iMadper> lpy_: 别人没说有bug, 所以我觉得, 是fx nightly的问题.
<iMadper> casparant: 没有呀, 现在不让wfh了!
<casparant> iMadper: 不让WFH了啊，深da表kuai遗ren憾xin
<qiao> casparant: momo
<casparant> qiao: momoda
<iMadper> lpy: fx没问题, fx nightly有问题.
<lpy> 哦 如此= =。
<iMadper> lpy: msg跟你说了呀
<iMadper> lpy: 你的autoproxy 现在正常使用吗?
<lpy> iMadper:  我看到了  全局的话能 lol~
<lpy> iMadper:  列表也空了
<iMadper> casparant: 只是我这个level不让而已.
<iMadper> casparant: 不过, 10楼要完工了.
<casparant> iMadper: 加油，多干活，就能上去了
<qiao> iMadper: 和咱又有个毛关系。。
<iMadper> qiao: 万一咱上去了, 咱就说甲醛太重, 要求wfh
<qiao> iMadper: 你又不搬上去。。
<qiao> iMadper:  +32 个赞
<adam8157> iMadper: 不 是你的shadowsocks挂了
<gfrog> iMadper: qiao 你们要上去吸味儿了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 须要下载工具的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454152 在WIN XP 用讯雷效果明显，这里也要什么工具吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-31 16:06
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ mldonkey
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 你是否经常把别人你自己呢？ 16:10 新年快乐 : 30.326天
<imtxc> iMadper:  qiao 你们要上了？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增（美国）MetroCast Cablevision公司镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454153 1213.png 今日Linux Deepin新增美国MetroCast Cablevision公司镜像服务，这将是Linux Deepin在北美增设的第一个镜像源，感谢美国MetroCast Cablevision公司镜像服务器对Linux Deepin的大力支持！ 目前该镜像服
<iMadper> lpy: 是呀.
<iMadper> casparant: 天真..
<iMadper> casparant: 会哭的孩子才有奶吃
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是. 我一开始以为是. 后来发现不是.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的那个没挂, 刚才测试的时候, 换了个server
<iMadper> adam8157: 我私信给你新的server
<adam8157> iMadper: .
<qiao> imtxc: gfrog  不知道，现在因该是 hss
<iMadper> adam8157: check msg
<lpy> iMadper: 你这反应有点慢啊。。。
<adam8157> 明天就可以下单了
<qiao> 他们上去。。
<iMadper> lpy: 啥?
<lpy> 没
<iMadper> lpy: 这问题困扰我很久了, 我以为是插件问题, mz的人肯定不管
<iMadper> lpy: 结果试了一下, 是mz乱改api
<lpy> iMadper:  肯定不管啊 如果是改  API 的话
<iMadper> lpy: 唉...
<iMadper> lpy: 那我也不开bug了...
<iMadper> lpy: autoproxy... 好久没更新了
<lpy> iMadper:  改API都会有讨论的  开发版本有这种问题还是很正常的 owo
<lpy> iMadper: 不等面试了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我要用回stable了...
<iMadper> lpy: lol~ 百度不靠谱
<lpy> iMadper:  他是打算等我5点半去吃饭再打？还是打算等晚上再面试以此暗示要加班？
<adam8157> 据说IBM面试都是在周六?
<CyrusYzGTt> 说明了IBM知道有些人是要跳槽的
<kingkongmok> 7/exit
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 瞎说
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 周末面试的单位我不会去的
<freeflying> gfrog, 渐渐恢复了, 今天7公里平均到8分以内了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 64位安了gnome classic 顶部面板的图标挤在一起 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454154 图标一个挨一个，无法自己移动相应位置上，怎么调整 还有，想让终端每次打开的位置都在屏中间，怎么调整 统计信息: 发表于 由 fewang — 2013-12-31 16:19
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog, 越来月觉得这个天跑步舒服了
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> lpy: 我有一次吃饭的时候接到电话...
<gfrog> freeflying: 么机会骑车，不幸福
<iMadper> lpy: 然后没办法, 把嘴里的肉吐掉然后面试...
<freeflying> gfrog, 所以跑步啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不行，病还没好，跑不利索
<imtxc> iMadper: 让你吃着肉接电话
<jiero> 冬天还能跑步？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 说不清楚. 我吃饭的时候, 嘴里塞的很满...  cc lpy qiao
 * jiero 为什么想到了凶狠的死法，被咬掉舌头。
<iMadper> jiero: 乃又不乖了.
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  MP3 从19号开始一直在 等待清关。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 吃肉想到的就是咬舌头
<iMadper> lpy: 没事, 我不着急.
<iMadper> lpy: 慢慢清.
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<freeflying> jiero, 这天跑步爽啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我鼻子里的气管的液体都顺着流到肺部了
<jiero> 气体太冷
<jiero> 需要空气加热呼吸罩子
<jiero> 只能做4次50米冲锋鼻子就收不了了。
<freeflying> jiero, 带口罩
<jiero> freeflying: 口罩真的那么神奇？用防PM2.5的那种么？
<onlylove> http://lwn.net/Articles/578208/#Comments
<^k^> ⇪ t: Positions forming in the Debian init system discussion [LWN.net]
<adam8157> http://world.time.com/2013/12/30/rich-and-famous-why-hong-kongs-private-tutors-are-millionaire-idols/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Rich and Famous: Why Hong Kong’s Private Tutors Are Millionaire Idols | TIME.com
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你又調皮了
<freeflying> jiero,  http://rzmask.com/  你没听说过这玩意?
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ RZ MASK | RIDE HARD. BREATHE EASY.
<adam8157> huntxu: 乖
<onlylove> adam8157: debian还在吵，自己开发一套不就搞定了
<adam8157> .....
<huntxu> adam8157: 還不快去修bug
<onlylove> adam8157: 乖，修bug去
<adam8157> huntxu: 犯懒中
<jiero> freeflying: 没想听说。话说这个好丑，出去戴着会被以为发生大事件了。
 * adam8157 2013年只写了三篇posts
<jiero> freeflying: 我这里沿河跑步与在澳大利亚沿河跑步碰到人的概率基本一致。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 上次碰到金发美女也跑步。
<freeflying> jiero, 跑步你要碰到人干嘛
<jiero> freeflying: 觉得奇怪啊。所以碰到人看到戴著这种面罩太可怕怕
<freeflying> jiero, 我跑步不喜欢人多
<jiero> freeflying: 看到这个，我第一印象是　DOOM/Quake和各种电影里和怪物对拼的大兵
 * jiero 甚至都没有跑步鞋。我的脚竟然在20岁还生长了，从　42适应变成了　44适应
<jiero> freeflying: 你有毅力啊。我跑步就是冲刺。
<jiero> freeflying: 所以我只能跑一千米，从头冲到尾，速度越来越慢尽管。
 * jiero 这样跑更容易吓到别人
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37849
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Valve首次从玩家游戏库移除购买的游戏
<imtxc> 主食==活动期间所有菜品上调一元，活动结束后恢复
<gebjgd> jiero: 买的什么口罩?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2号和3号到底休不休？
<roylez> jiero: goblin？
<xiaoxi> huahua
<xiaoxi> huahua在么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就明天休息
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拉起来编译，回家了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 擦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那上周日工作是为啥？？？
<jiero> roylez　gebjgd 　http://rzmask.com/　给的链接看看啊。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ RZ MASK | RIDE HARD. BREATHE EASY.
<jiero> roylez: 黑人。
<jiero> adam8157: 原来打球上报比较容易
<roylez> jiero: 肉身不在墙外，丝绸之路也去不了
<adam8157> xiaoxi_: 不在
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/12/30/worst-menu.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 史上最强菜单翻译
<imtxc> roylez: 好贵的菜
<roylez> imtxc: http://jandan.net/2013/12/30/worst-menu.html
<roylez> imtxc: http://jandan.net/2013/12/28/restaurants-talk.html
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐这两天有什么安排
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 揭秘高级餐厅的服务员手语
<roylez> adam8157: 3号去泰国
<adam8157> roylez: 啊? 你再考虑考虑!
 * adam8157 LOL
<adam8157> roylez: 现在免签了么?
<roylez> adam8157: 淘宝办了签证。你胆大可以落地签，1000thb
<imtxc> roylez: 让医院帮忙签呗
<freeflying> adam8157, 泰国落地签无压力
<freeflying> adam8157, 貌似你白护照,能不能出去是回事
<adam8157> freeflying: 不要鄙视我...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你攒那么多假不用啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 用了啊, 剩五天留到过年了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我夏天经常请假去游泳, 周六日人太多
<freeflying> adam8157, 你就那么一天天的耗掉了?
<adam8157> en
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你车险用哪家？
<freeflying> adam8157, 你那中午去就好啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 平安啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，好吧。其实各家都差不多吧？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你直接在4s搞吧, 能直赔
<gfrog> freeflying: ssss是人保
<gfrog> freeflying: 而且不知道有木有打折
<freeflying> gfrog, 没差多少, 你媳妇开过没
<imtxc> 马蛋哦，打算加个班，外卖都关门了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你加班，所以强迫外卖也加班么
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然木，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 那就4s吧
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 外卖也要过元旦的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我觉得吧，既然开馆子了，就不能让顾客没饭吃
<jiero> adam8157: 你可以回去台湾啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 别回来了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac690526
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 在下东方大雕，姑娘过来摸摸看 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> jiero: 我倒是想
<jiero> adam8157: 以后冬天在台湾，夏天在北京
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要去呆湾了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不, 我先把三本出境证件都用用再说
<gfrog> adam8157: 飞济州岛，再飞回来。
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<jiero> adam8157: 用几天去那个美国领地——叫啥来着？
<jiero> adam8157: 啥岛
<adam8157> jiero: 塞班
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac690526
<adam8157> roylez: out
<roylez> adam8157: 丫听过？
<jiero> adam8157: 趁这几天放假，直接找女朋友
<adam8157> roylez: 好久了都
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYQHkwCfCiw
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - MC美江 - 超自然震動
<adam8157> roylez: www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1bh9GyIp8g
<alvin_rxg> Title: 信耶穌得鑽石 [ 原版備份 ] - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<adam8157> roylez: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0oEgyb68zU
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - 今天是你的生日我主耶稣 Today is your birthday, my dear Lord
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac537152
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【翻唱】大王叫我来巡山 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
 * jiero 同样鄙视　roylez 不过因为鄙视　roylez 习惯了。所以，不用做任何表示了
<adam8157> roylez: 哈哈
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac555979
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 新年快乐 春节福利~ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 到点了。
<jiero> roylez: 别睡觉了
<jiero> roylez: 全体开视频，32人
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac975943
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 图集：日本的全民抗霾之路 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez> adam8157: 还在服雾人民？
<imtxc> roylez: 擦....
<adam8157> roylez: 是啊...
<adam8157> 情操高
<imtxc> 又乱发视频
<roylez> adam8157: out
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac715346
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ AcFun投票活动：你吃什么味的豆腐脑？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez> adam8157: 四川人逆天了
<adam8157> roylez: 四川咋了?
<imtxc> 麻辣豆腐脑？
<roylez> imtxc: .
<jiero> 我不吃豆腐
<jiero> 香辣豆腐脑
<roylez> adam8157: 妈蛋的再也不去魔都工作了，傻逼地方居然吃咸豆腐脑
 * adam8157 我是咸党
 * jiero 是原味党
 * jiero 喜欢黑黑黑巧克力
<imtxc> 什么是豆腐脑
<jiero> imtxc: 豆腐懒了
<^k^> imtxc: define:豆腐脑 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:豆腐脑 |豆腐脑|，自制|豆腐脑|，牛奶杏仁|豆腐脑|，四川|豆腐脑|，鲜香|豆腐脑|，鱼头|豆腐脑|，自制 |豆腐脑|(简易法)，|豆腐脑|牛肉羹，滑|豆腐脑|.
<adam8157> 撤了
<gfrog> roylez: 有甜的啊
<gfrog> roylez: 可惜上次去魔都没尝试下
<jiero> gfrog　你有啥家乡菜可以炫耀啊
<gfrog> jiero: 血肠
<jiero> gfrog可怕啊。我只吃过羊肠
<gfrog> jiero: 弱爆
<onlylove> gfrog: 麻辣血肠？
<roylez> gfrog: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac976234
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 战斗民族玩不一样的低空跳伞 笨猪跳 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> jiero: 罗姐
<lucky__> 用skype打电话是不是还要挂vpn
<lucky__> 国际电话
<jiero> 什么是血肠
<^k^> jiero: define:血肠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:血肠 |血腸|是香腸的一種，主要成份為動物的血，混入一些肉及脂肪。在歐洲國家，|血腸|主要 使用豬血和牛血，羊血則較少使用，家禽的血則極少使用。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 吃血，不是基督禁止的么。
<jiero> 吸血鬼啊
<jiero> 非公路跑步鞋哪些好呐？
<CyrusYzGTt> 劳保鞋
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 如何让手机安卓里的游戏，在电脑里运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454155 游戏运行需要安卓4.0以上系统！游戏的包都有。分别是一个apk文件WA2DC.apk，另外还有一个文件夹jp.aquaplus.DreamCommunication，文件夹里有个main.107.jp.aquaplus.DreamCommunication.obb 这样的游戏如何在ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu12.04里跑？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangzc2009 — 2013-12-31 18:42
<abineQ> gfrog_afk: 血肠？
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 要和米浆一起
<jiero> abineQ: http://ok.etao.com/item.htm?tb_lm_id=t_fangshan_wuzhao&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdetail.tmall.com%2Fitem.htm%3Fspm%3D3.7058313.0.0.Xb6SVx%26id%3D36129428451&rebatepartner=182&initiative_id=wwwetao_20131231
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【喵鲜生年货】苏食 高品质美国安心猪肉 谷饲猪梅花眼肉排1000克|一淘网优惠购|购就省钱
<abineQ> jiero 额 那能吃么？
<abineQ> 在路上快递几天
<jiero> abineQ: 你说呐。世界上没有不能吃的。
<jiero> abineQ: 冷冻速递。。。
<jiero> abineQ: 早就有了。
<jiero> abineQ: 亏你是广东人都不知道。该打
<abineQ> 还是去菜市场靠谱
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点. 19:04 新年快乐 : 30.205天
<lucky__> 有人会搭建vpn吗
<jiero> abineQ: 　中国的猪肉质量在　近　20年间下降了　200%　
<abineQ> jiero这里人不喜欢吃冰冻的
<October21> lucky__: skype不是直接用
<abineQ> 实际上冰冻的味道都变了
<Sm4rkey> lucky__  PPTP  网上有教程的
<October21> lucky__: 你自己搭vpn给别人用？
<abineQ> lucky__: 搜索VPN
<abineQ> 然后有大把的详细的教程
<jiero> abineQ: 我这里买到的都是酥的，肉。
<jiero> abineQ: 以为吃肉松那
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> jiero 你们那里现在的温度是多少啊？
<jiero> abineQ: 做个红烧肉，就能发现了。
<jiero> abineQ: -8~8
<jiero> abineQ: 行不？
<jiero> abineQ: 糖水油条怎么好吃呐。
<lucky__> October21: 我自己用的
<jiero> lucky__: 要vpn有啥用啊。直接ssh不行？
<October21> lucky__: 有必要吗？可以直接用skype
<October21> 手机也可以嘛
<abineQ> 下雪了没有？
<abineQ> jiero
<jiero> abineQ: 下冰了
<jiero> abineQ: 天上掉大雨点，结合成冰
<abineQ> jiero 我头一次遇到冰雹
<October21> 冻雨
<lucky__> October21: 为什么我用skype打不出去？
<abineQ> 像是撒肥料一样
<abineQ> 白花花的
<October21> lucky__: 你现在还是校园网？
<October21> 吗
<abineQ> 满地都是小冰雹
<abineQ> skype 买点卡了没？
<Sm4rkey> 全局消息啊
<abineQ> 要买点卡充值才能打电话
<abineQ> 不然只能和skype用户通话
<abineQ> 有个办法可以用skype免费打电话
<abineQ> 就是把两个号码绑定到两个skype帐号
<lucky___> 妈蛋 用着用着用着就断网了
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点. 19:15 新年快乐 : 30.198天
<October21> lucky___: 你的skype是什么情况
<abineQ> 信号不好
<lucky___> October21: 打不了国际电话哎
<abineQ> 应该是你那里的网络信号不好
<abineQ> lucky___: 你充值了没？
<abineQ> 打电话要充值的
<lucky___> abineQ: 打免费电话又不要充值
<October21> lucky___: 你是打到手机还是skype上？
<abineQ> lucky___: 打什么免费电话？
<abineQ> 要点卡的
<October21> lucky___: 别人可是提供了不少建议
<October21> 你要描述清楚问题吧？
<lucky___> October21: 都打过 打skpe国内的可以 打国外的不知道怎么就不通了
<zsc> vpn到北美,用gtalk吧
<abineQ> 嗯
<lucky___> abineQ: 有信用卡不？能帮我买个东西不?
<abineQ> 那啥，没
<abineQ> 没信用卡
<October21> lucky___: 你的校园网很怪
<abineQ> 你要买什么？
<lucky___> October21: skype直接用就可以的嘛？
<abineQ> 有免费的ssh
<abineQ> 在网上见到的
<lucky___> abineQ: 没有就算了 我上次在eastbay上买东西说我信用卡有问题
<October21> lucky___: 可能是你的ipv6网络限制了
<lucky___> October21: 你skype都是直接用的吗
<October21> lucky___: 我没打过国外
<lucky___> October21: 那你都用skype干什么
<October21> lucky___: 我同学有段时间，喜欢找老外练英语
<October21> 结果一大批人跟着用
<lucky___> October21: right 我也是这个目的
<October21> lucky___: 我不用QQ，就想找个IM试试
<October21> 没有继续用了
<lucky___> October21: 今天突然觉得自己口语好渣
<lucky___> abineQ: 你没信用卡在美国都是怎么买东西的？
<October21> lucky___: 文字聊天即可
<October21> 和老外比口语，太吃亏
<lucky___> jiero: ssh可以全局吗
<lucky___> October21: 不是比 是有时候需要用到
<jiero> roylez:  还用余额宝么，帮我分析一下什么时候大概该退出使用？
<jusss> lucky___: keyi
<lucky___> October21: 比如我买东西 要联系客服
<October21> lucky___: 找vpn吧
<jiero> lucky___: 可以用 talk.io 直接用浏览器交流，不过必须视频，你可以抓美女
<alvin_rxg> Title: Talk.io (@ talk.io)
<October21> ssh免费的太慢
<roylez> jiero: 回报低的时候
<jiero> roylez: 。现在很高啊。
<lucky___> jiero: 那个是不是和omega差不多？
<jiero> roylez: 今天竟然 到达了曾经的人民币兑换率数字
<jusss> roylez: 设置menuconfig用了半个多小时，然后编译又用了半个小时，最后发现内核启不来，
<lucky___> October21: vpn好搭吗
<jusss> roylez: 这多悲惨
<lucky___> jusss: 你用ssh吗
<jusss> lucky___: 不用
<jusss> roylez: 你编译内核时，会注意哪几个选项呀？那么多的选项都够出本书了
<October21> lucky___: 找免费的
<October21> 不过有流量限制
<lucky___> October21: 免费的vpn基本上没几个靠谱的
<October21> lucky___: 那你知道为什么我推荐vpn
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐。你准备好了相机了？亚马逊下单了？
<lucky___> October21: 为什么？
<October21> lucky___: 你是通国外，不是跳出校园网
<roylez> jiero: 买都买了，淘渣
<jusss> lucky___: openvpn is free
<jiero> lucky___: 学英语重要的不是和老外交流，是想要交流。
<roylez> jiero: fh8k，充电没那么麻烦
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<jiero> roylez: 结果还是买了无手动能力机型么。。。
<lucky___> October21: 为什么不自己搭vpn？
<roylez> jusss: 你蛋疼不，编译内核。我从05年用Linux，到现在就编译了2次
<October21> g 为什么不自己搭vpn？
<^k^> October21: 为什么不自己搭vpn？ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=为什么不自己搭vpn？ 使用过很多商家的|VPN|，基本上面有提到的|VPN|都用过吧，一般需求用goagent即可 ，上面有朋友提到|自己|vps搭建|VPN|，我倒觉得还不如购买一家靠谱商家的|VPN|， |自己|在廉价的vps上搭建 |...| 我|自己搭|了一个，速度很快。 |...|
<^k^>  ─> 1 个回答被折叠 （|为什么| ？）.
<lucky___> jiero: 我知道啊
<jusss> roylez: 那你现在一直用发行版的内核？
<roylez> jusss: 不行吗？
<lucky___> jiero: 我就是因为想要交流 所以才学的啊
<jusss> roylez: 行
<jusss> roylez: 我还以为你们经常编译内核呢
<jiero> iMadper: 买肉吧。http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=3.7058313.0.0.Xb6SVx&id=36129428451
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【喵鲜生年货】苏食 高品质美国安心猪肉 谷饲猪梅花眼肉排1000克 喵鲜生年货特价，产品优惠券不使用。满129元送5元店铺优惠券，下单有礼，送苏食金牌鲜肉肠。 价格:115.00 元
<October21> jusss: 编译个把小时，值得吗？
<jiero> iMadper: 告诉我好吃么
<jusss> October21: 我没编译过，所以才想编译下，
<jusss> iMadper: 你编译内核时，在menuconfig里会注意那几个选项？我在menuconfig里设置了半个多小时，最后编译出来的不能启动。。。
<October21> jusss: 话虽如此，但我感觉你要独辟蹊径
<jiero> 睡觉了。
 * jiero 拜拜各位
<Sm4rkey> 稳定运行比啥都重要
<roylez> jusss: 有需要就弄，没有就算了
<jiero> Sm4rkey: 实际上linux系统里有各种硬件bug，因为驱动不够好。
<jiero> Sm4rkey: 所以到了笔记本上特别突出就是电池时间经常短了。
<jusss> roylez: 嗯
 * jiero 需要 iMadper 给我修 bug1
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 刚买了...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥bug?
<jiero> iMadper:  那个音频的。
<jiero> 哈
<October21> jiero: 他要酬金，你有悬赏吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 我是在考虑怎么解决. 我看的spec, 没有找到声卡的. 不知道声卡支持那四个状态没有.
<iMadper> jusss: 反而usb设备的电源管理做的挺好的. lpm
<jiero> October21: 你也出点，这样总数就上去了
<iMadper> jie
<jiero> October21: 你可以出和我一样的钱对把。
<jiero> October21: 我出 200，你也出200
<October21> j
<iMadper> jiero: 考虑到, linux在很多嵌入式设备, 包括android手机什么的上面应用, 节能确实应该做好一些.
<October21> jiero: 我还没工作啊，现在是学生，啃老中……
<jiero> October21: 其实商业就是，拉上更多人平分支出，
<jiero> October21: 或者坑付钱多的人，摊上那些盗版的
<jiero> October21: 这两种
<jiero> October21: 嗯。
<jiero> October21: 我不是学生，也啃老中。。。
<October21> jiero: 你这样说，那就去搞个筹款修BUG
<jiero> October21: 关键是没人看
<jiero> October21: 不是别的，就是没人看，没人启动出钱。
<October21> 其实这点，你比我熟悉老外。他们更愿意弄
<jiero> iMadper: 不是靠贡献么，那些商家才不想为对方出力，结果就都不贡献那个方面。
<October21> 还是志愿的
<jiero> 主要的障碍，是，大家都不想为对方出力——
<jiero> 所以做一堆输入法，一堆浏览器外壳，
<October21> jiero: 没利益，商家也不干
<jiero> October21: 你说怎么办？就是没法子 :()
<jiero> 走了
<October21> 罗姐就这样走了？
<October21> 恨爹不双江，恨爸不李刚
<roylez> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac975937
<kves> roylez: ⇪ 冯小刚嘴里的“你丫的”到底啥意思 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 添加笑话 : 爸爸:"姐姐为何哭得如此伤心?" 小妹:"她获得恐怖大会的装扮比赛第一名！ " 爸爸:"那应该值得高兴才对呀！ " 小妹:"但是姐姐她什么都没有装扮啊！ " 爸爸:"。。。。。"
<iMadper> 出毛线钱... 还不如自己想办法修好...
<iMadper> roylez: 这我早就知道了...
<October21> iMadper: 罗姐在时你怎么不说
<October21> 结果失望加愤怒的离开了
<zsc> <zsc> >>> def zsc(a1, (a2, (a3, a4))):
<zsc> <zsc> ...     print a1
<zsc> <zsc> ...     print a2
<zsc> <zsc> ...     print a3
<zsc> <zsc> ...     print a4
<zsc> <zsc> py支持这种形式的函数定义有啥目的
<zsc> <zsc> ?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • easystroke的无法设置鼠标手势 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454156 安装没任何问题 但是打开设置之后，那个偏好设置不知道怎么设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 blueid — 2013-12-31 19:55
<iMadper> 别刷屏.
<iMadper> 刷屏, +q
 * iMadper 我擦, lag 15..
<iMadper> 疯了!
<October21> zsc: 你可以不用嘛
<zsc> October21: 偶没说要用呀?只是疑问而已
<October21> 语法灵活呗
<jusss> 刚用u盘里的vmlinuz和initramfs.img启动了系统，果然可以，
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • easystroke无法设置鼠标手势 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454157 设置的时候没任何反应，求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 blueid — 2013-12-31 20:09
<jusss> onlylove: 你编译内核时会注意哪几个选项？
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> jusss: 答，我从来不编译
<imtxc> iMadper: 到家了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 六点多到的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么开心啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥开心的?
<iMadper> imtxc: 今晚美国那边估计要上班了吧? 我还要找他们问点儿事情
<iMadper> imtxc: 就算是balance一下工作时间
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<imtxc> ddr2 的笔记本内存真TM贵
<abineQ> imtxc: 去电脑城买
<iMadper> 二手
<imtxc> iMadper: 米国人难道不是从圣诞放假到新年结束么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吗???
<imtxc> 当然二手，现在哪有新的
<abineQ> imtxc: 嗯，现在就只有2手的了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我猜的，我以为美帝人民就这么腐败
<abineQ> imtxc: 现在的内存都超级贵
<imtxc> abineQ: 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看我们公司的日历上面写放到今天...
<abineQ> 以前2GB的DDR3才75
<abineQ> 现在是150
<imtxc> ddr2 就没便宜过
<imtxc> 新年吃个啥呢
<abineQ> imtxc: 不如买新的机子
<abineQ> imtxc: 过年大鱼大肉少不了
<abineQ> LOL
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 去东莞, 吃胎盘吧
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.sun0769.com/life/health/car/house/201110/t20111012_1177259.shtml
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 专家揭秘食用胎盘进补真相_健康生活_东莞阳光网
<iMadper> 妇产科买卖产妇胎盘其实已是半公开的行为，产妇分娩后的胎盘一般都储存在冰箱里，经该医院护工“牵线”以20元一个的价格悄 悄卖给“识货”者。 cc imtxc
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 去吃吧.
<abineQ> 到处见砖家出没
<abineQ> imtxc: LOL
<iMadper> 胎盘对特定的人群有一定的辅助疗效
<abineQ> 走了
<iMadper> 紫河车(即人胎盘的加工炮制品)是历版《中国药典》所记载的中药材，从中医的角度来说，人胎盘确有一定的温肾补精、益气养血作用。主要用于虚 劳羸瘦、阳痿遗精、不孕少乳、久咳虚喘、骨蒸劳嗽、面色萎黄、食少气短等  cc imtxc
<imtxc> 次哦
<onlylove> 肿么又掉了，这不科学……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件管理器的字体大小怎么改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454158 mint 15 ，基于ubuntu 13.04 我自己的专业文件夹很多文档，但字体很小，除了修改DPI，我找不到其它办法让字体大些。 另外，视图放大有100% 150%，我希望是125%，哪里可以修改？ 以上在dconf-tools都找不到。 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-12-31 20:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网络连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454159 我下载了wallch,但点击需要每日更新的壁纸时，总是连不上，让我检查网络连接。我上网没问题，但网络连接的图标显示的是断开的,我用的是ubuntu 13.10.怎么解决啊？ 另外，我每次点Ctrl+space键的时候网页都会跳到好123，这是怎么
<^k^>  ─> 回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2013-12-31 20:54
<imtxc> 大家都集体更新blog了么
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 没.
<imtxc> adam 居然拿一张图充数
<jiero> 新年快乐，各位小朋友们
<imtxc> jiero: 快乐
<geeshell> 各位irc用的什么irc客户端，我目前用的pidgin。在23寸显示器上字体显得好小都不知道在哪里设置
<abc_> geeshell: me too
<abc_> geeshell: 其实konversation也不错
<imtxc> geeshell: 你是要设置字体还是要换irc客户端
<iMadper> geeshell: emacs
<abc_> iMadper: 丧心病狂
<iMadper> abc_: 他问我用的什么irc客户端, 我用的是emacs, 怎么丧心病狂了
<geeshell> 能调大字体就不换客户端了
<abc_> iMadper:
<geeshell> emacs集大成了。
<abc_> iMadper: 用emacs桑心病狂
 * NWMonster 同用emacs的路过
<nozake> geeshell, 目前用 Xchat，还行。
<NWMonster> emacs里开eshell然后里面再开weechat，你们打我不？
<iMadper> NWMonster: 直接有weechat的插件呀
<abc_> NWMonster: 够不着，不然就上脚了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你太弱.
 * NWMonster 呵呵
<NWMonster> 开玩笑的，我开shell然后weechat，emacs还是主要用来编辑code，我内存小，emacs上弄了太多插件，开起来像IDE,一般不开
<Pudge> NWMonster: 该换电脑了
<iMadper> NWMonster: ... emacs开机自动启动, 全天不关
<NWMonster> 简单的文档或者略微修改code会用vim
<NWMonster> Pudge: 穷逼学生啊，2g内存电脑用5年了
<Pudge> iMadper: 赶紧赞助点nwmonster
<abc_> NWMonster: 握爪
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 跟我有毛关系.
<iMadper> NWMonster: 我的emacs启动, 还是比eclipse之类的快一点儿的
<abc_> iMadper: 和 vs 比呢？
<NWMonster> iMadper: 我的emacs逼eclipse快多了，eclipse简直不堪忍受
<iMadper> abc_: 没用过, 没vc6启动快.
<NWMonster> iMadper: 不过我基本都是-nw启动
<Pudge> iMadper: eclipse？？一个数量级的？？？你的emacs真悲剧
<iMadper> Pudge: emacs功能比eclipse功能多多了.
<abc_> iMadper: vc6阉割版确实体积小
<iMadper> Pudge: 乃不是emacs的资深用户, 乃不知道.
<iMadper> Pudge: 不加插件的emacs瞬开, 跟vim没啥区别.
<Pudge> iMadper: 不是eclipse的自身用户，你不知道
<Pudge> iMadper: 知道啥是maven么，知道啥是开普勒么
<iMadper> Pudge: 呸, 劳资当然知道maven
<iMadper> Pudge: 劳资还是做过jenkins的好伐?!
<Pudge> iMadper: yo， 牛逼了，这都摘掉
<NWMonster> vc6的启动速度还是比较可观的，在不加插件的情况下
<iMadper> Pudge: jenkins, ci, 你做过?
<Pudge> iMadper: 这个话题没意思
<Pudge> iMadper: 天气不错
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 今天风大!
 * abc_ 大家不如推荐几个水群
<NWMonster> abc_: #ubuntu-cn@freenode就是大水群
<touparx> 水群？
<touparx> 貌似没有哪个中文频道比这里水更深
<abc_> 。。。
<touparx> 哈哈
<abc_> NWMonster: 其实还有一个#linuxba
<NWMonster> 不加各种神插件的emacs就跟vim没啥区别了
<touparx> 今天人格外多啊
<abc_> touparx: 新年了，放假
<imtxc> 为什么要关 emacs
<imtxc> 为什么要关机
<NWMonster> imtxc: 爱护环境，节约用电
<imtxc> sleep 呢
<touparx> 这个元旦尴尬
<touparx> 就一天哪儿都去不了
<NWMonster> imtxc: 节约硬盘空间
<imtxc> 马蛋哦
<imtxc> 我都想当五毛了
<touparx> 14年是马年啊
<imtxc> 给你们调休你们不愿意，不给调休你们又不愿意
<imtxc> 马蛋信不信明年不放假就开心了
<NWMonster> imtxc: 我一直想当5毛，想想发点烂文章就能赚钱，这样的好事哪里找，就是不知道如何加入组织
<imtxc> NWMonster: 给我交费就可以
<zsc> NWMonster: 加插件有啥好处?
<lrvy> wa
<NWMonster> imtxc: 。。。。
<NWMonster> zsc: 让emacs变的更类似IDE
<lrvy> abc_: 钢筋来就看到你了
<lrvy> 钢筋%刚进
<imtxc> NWMonster: 你看，我又不开心了
<imtxc> NWMonster: 你说没路子，我给你路子你又不来
<abc_> lrvy: 我去，这个nick太nb
<NWMonster> imtxc: 能从我第一月的工资里扣除吗？
<lrvy> abc_:我的?
<abc_> lrvy: 可不？不像刘青云蘑菇头
<abc_> lrvy: 这个nick毫无特点
<abc_> lrvy: 哈哈
<lrvy> abc_: = =
<zsc> NWMonster: 巨蟹ide功能例子?
<NWMonster> zsc: 不明白你的问题？巨蟹？
<zsc> 举些
 * iMadper 挺爱吃螃蟹的
 * iMadper 不知道巨蟹好吃不... 不过听起来很好吃的样子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：ubuntu 13.10 软件中心自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454160 ubuntu 13.10 软件中心自动退出 终端输入gksudo software-center 显示： Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 130, in <module> app = SoftwareCenterAppGtk3(options, args) File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gt
<^k^>  ─> k3/app.py", line 338, in __init__ self.icons) File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/session/appmanager.py", line 66, in __init__ self.oauth_token = help …
<zsc> iMadper: 天上有一只,你只需要张大嘴,面朝天空
<imtxc> NWMonster: 净想美事呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么叫巨蟹
<NWMonster> imtxc: 我现在穷的连明天的饭都吃不起
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道, 但是听起来是很大的螃蟹
<Pudge> iMadper: 一只一公斤的算大么
 * NWMonster 我也很爱吃螃蟹
<iMadper> Pudge: 没概念
<Pudge> iMadper: 如果算， 那我告诉你，比河蟹差远了。
<NWMonster> 但我喜欢小螃蟹，大的不好吃，河蟹好
<iMadper> Pudge: 我不知道呀. 要问 zsc , 他说的
<jiero> Pudge: 大螃蟹不好吃吧。
 * iMadper 不得不又黑一次python
<jiero> 海蟹好吃——
<Pudge> jiero: 还行，但是没河蟹好吃
<NWMonster> zsc: 代码补全，编译，调试，错误提升
<iMadper> jiero: 为了省电, 也不能用python
<Pudge> jiero: 海蟹不就是大螃蟹么。。
<Pudge> jiero: 就那样，。
<NWMonster> s/提升/提示
<jiero> Pudge: 海蟹有很多种，
<NWMonster> 那种有个大爪子的那种，里面的肉真心没味道了
<jiero> Pudge: 其实还是海水和淡水交接的地方好
<NWMonster> 河蟹的鲜味更浓
<jiero> NWMonster: 鲜味有区别
<Pudge> NWMonster: 肉还好，主要是里面的籽啊黄啊恶心。
<touparx> 河蟹更鲜
<jiero> Pudge: 有些黄好吃的
<lrvy> 拟闷诟了
<touparx> 擦，吃蟹不是吃蟹黄么？
<jiero> Pudge: 但是多数黄我送给别人吃
<jiero> 不吃
<jiero> 我只爱吃肉
<NWMonster> 蟹黄我一直感觉恶心，都不去吃。主要我总是不太会吃蟹，虽然喜欢
<NWMonster> 我都是把壳弄的很碎，吃的没经验，也没品味
 * jiero 吃什么动物都是吃大肉
<jiero> NWMonster: 。。。
<lrvy> @ @@ @@@ @@@@
<imtxc> 螃蟹到底怎么吃
<NWMonster> imtxc: 貌似有专门吃螃蟹的工具
<jiero> imtxc: 用牙签挑出来
<leavfin> 黄和膏什么的，貌似是那个什么
<imtxc> 不敢吃
<NWMonster> jiero: 我都用筷子头代替牙签的功能了，我说我为啥总是弄砸了
<touparx> jiero: 你只吃蟹腿么？
<abc_> g 螃蟹的吃法
<jiero> touparx: 我不吃螃蟹腿。
<^k^> abc_: 螃蟹的吃法 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=螃蟹的吃法 2010年10月7日 |...| （1）不宜食用死|螃蟹|（2）不应食用生蟹（3）不应食用|螃蟹|的鳃及胃、心、肠等脏器（4） 不宜食用隔夜的剩蟹（5）不宜与柿子同时食用（6）服用东莨菪碱 |...|
 * iMadper 钳子最好!
<touparx> jiero: 那你吃螃蟹哪儿？
<jiero> 我用肉爪分离螃蟹
<jiero> touparx: 就是身体的大肉
<NWMonster> 恩，吃钳子里的肉
<touparx> jiero: 身上没多少肉吧
 * iMadper 虽然不知道大家是怎么把话题从emacs插件转移到吃螃蟹来的, 不过这么晚了, 大家聊吃得, 对我太残忍了
<jiero> touparx: 你妹。。。
<jiero> touparx: 你吃的什么螃蟹。
<jiero> iMadper: 壕啊。
<NWMonster> 身体那肉没法吃吧，煮汤的话，螃蟹身体还能起到作用
<touparx> jiero: 吃螃蟹只有蟹腿肉多吧
<jiero> iMadper: 我还是想吃巧克力诶，今年就吃了3块总共不到300g
<lrvy> 你们一群卖萌的基佬
<zsc> +1
<leavfin> 话说各位emacs用户，这个编辑器到底怎么用啊
<iMadper> jiero: 过年会有人送你的吧?
<jiero> touparx: 你吃的是本地特产螃蟹么。。。
 * NWMonster 很明显是 zsc 把话题带入了
<jiero> iMadper: 不会的，
<jiero> iMadper: 我从来不指望别人送我东西。
 * zsc 胡扯,imadper做的好事
<iMadper> leavfin: 你觉得别人能怎么回答你? 这问题能写十本书
<touparx> jiero: 好吧，我承认我吃得是海蟹
<imtxc> 对了，要试试 debian 的emacs的，看看有没有新加好用的插件
<iMadper> zsc: 口胡, 你最早说的巨蟹
<NWMonster> leavfin: 就当一个编辑器或者IDE用，当然也可以用来发邮件，聊天，看usenet，玩游戏
<jiero> touparx: 你是哪里的？我这里几乎不卖河蟹。
<zsc> iMadper: 那我也没提螃蟹
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 使用virtualbox 的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454161 我已經成功下載和安裝了 但我想在虛擬的window 7中玩online game online game 說　ｓｏｒｒｙ，ｔｈｉｓ　ａｐｐｌｉｃａｔｉｏｎ　ｃａｎ’ｔ　ｒｕｎ　ｏｎ　ａ　ｖｉｒｔｕａｌ　ｍａｃｈｉｎｅ 用ｗｉｎｄｏ
<^k^>  ─> ｗ的話可以改．ｖｍｘ　ｆｉｌｅ 現在用ｕｂｕｎｔｕ，我就不會改，大家可以教我嗎？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cymssss45 — 2013-12- …
<NWMonster> zsc: 都是你说的巨蟹
<jiero> 吃螃蟹了
<iMadper> NWMonster: +1
<touparx> jiero: 海边某个小县城
<jiero> 算了。我想吃巧克力
 * zsc 没天理
<jiero> touparx: 。那个省啊。
<jiero> touparx: 别告诉我辽宁，我真不知道。
<NWMonster> 那种鱼肉泥做的蟹棒或者蟹味食品，你们喜欢不？
<jiero> NWMonster: 不喜欢。
<touparx> jiero: 山东
<jiero> touparx: 。。。
<NWMonster> 虽然知道里面没蟹肉，但是有些还真心不错的说
<jiero> touparx: 我也是。
<NWMonster> 有小店里做的那种，包装好的，买来的不好吃
<jiero> touparx: 不可思议
<touparx> jiero: 好吧
<zsc> touparx: 表提山东,会被黑的,这群基佬没原则
<leavfin> NWMonster: 我只是想用来编辑文本
<iMadper> 山东怎么会被黑?
 * jiero 揉 zsc 的脸
<iMadper> jiero: well done
<leavfin> 我靠，这差时也太厉害了吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 居然用一张图凑数儿..
 * zsc 摸jiero的PP
<jiero> zsc: 。。。
<imtxc> 这个频道什么时候黑过山东哦
 * iMadper 这个频道的基佬越来越肆无忌惮了
 * iMadper 我是在特指 zsc 
<adam8157> imtxc: 于是2013年凑了3篇
<iMadper> adam8157: 没节操
<jiero> imtxc: 黑过。说吃大蒜的是。
<adam8157> jiero: 555 想吃螃蟹
<jiero> imtxc: 其实是黑大蒜。
<imtxc> jiero: 不过我认识的几个山东人确实喜欢吃大蒜
<jiero> imtxc: 我发现吃葱，照样臭。
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<touparx> 是大葱吧？
<NWMonster> leavfin: 如果只是编辑文本，完全不考虑code的话，真心推荐vim，emacs太强大所以不适合，杀鸡焉用宰牛刀
<jiero> imtxc: 历史上著名的大葱蘸酱
<zsc> iMadper: 这个频道有个自称潍坊轻工毕业的基佬,搞水产养殖的
<jiero> touparx: 有的地方吃大蒜，有的地方吃大葱
<imtxc> jiero: 不过我认识的人不多
 * zsc 我不是特指你
<jiero> 。
<jiero> zsc: 你是不是嫁接了多人的信息啊。
<NWMonster> 其实我原来很不喜欢吃葱，身边吃葱的人多了之后，自己渐渐喜欢上了，发现葱姜蒜这类东西，说实话没啥好吃的，但是会上瘾
<jiero> imtxc: 我认识的人都不到1000人。
<iMadper> zsc: 我又不乱摸别人屁股
<imtxc> jiero: .. 你认识的山东人至少比我多
<iMadper> zsc: 你乱摸别人屁股, 就在上面. 你要抵赖?
<zsc> iMadper: 乃整天momo的,谁知道你摸了多少?
<iMadper> zsc: 你不知道? 你不知道怎么能乱说呢~
<jiero> ...
<imtxc> 唉，动手吧
<leavfin> NWMonster: 那是不是emacs应该改名叫code编辑器更好
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 我最近不怎么暴力了好伐?
<imtxc> 加个 q 啥的
<zsc> iMadper: 理解力是硬伤啊
<iMadper> zsc: 别自卑
<imtxc> 是不是加了 q 你也能看见 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 对.
<imtxc> 那没用哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接kb
 * zsc 还是那句..
 * adam8157 微信里disable了摇一摇和漂流瓶
 * imtxc 要蛊惑 iMadper 多 kick 人，然后 happyaron 没收了他的帽子
<adam8157> 啊????? kb????
<iMadper> imtxc: aron不会, 不过ff就不好说了
<iMadper> imtxc: aron脾气比我还好
<NWMonster> leavfin: 也不能这么说，只能说emacs的扩展能力相对于其他编辑器更强大，如果只是简单文字编辑，并不需要这些扩展，vim更好
<imtxc> iMadper: 你是说 freeflying 脾气比你还差！
<NWMonster> leavfin: 总不想编辑个文档之前打开编辑器就要花5秒吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 我是这么认为的, 不可以吗?
<NWMonster> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E3%82%AB%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB%E3%83%9E
<^k^> ⇪ ti: カニカマ - Wikipedia
<imtxc> 可可可可以....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你看 /banlist
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU 修复EASYBCD引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454163 请教：我之前已经装好了双系统 WIN7+UBUNTU13.04 ，然后WIN7 重装了，之前的UB就不在引导菜单里了。现在用EASYBCD想重建。求方法。按之前新建条目无法打开UB。最好有截图教程。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 scsc009 — 2013-12-31
<^k^>  ─> 21:50
<NWMonster> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E3%83%95%E3%82%A1%E3%82%A4%E3%83%AB:Japanese_Sugiyo_Kanikama_Kaoribako1.JPG2~
<NWMonster> 我很喜欢吃这个
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是个啥命令，我没有
<NWMonster> 虽然不含蟹，但是是蟹味道的
<NWMonster> 陪啤酒很棒
<imtxc> 哦 有了
<imtxc> 我去
<leavfin> NWMonster: 蟹肉棒？
<imtxc> 你们都出过手
<imtxc> 就 alvin_rxg 继续做 bot 呢
<imtxc> 不对，他也ban过
<NWMonster> leavfin: 人造蟹柳
<leavfin> NWMonster: 用鱼肉和蟹粉做的
<adam8157> 蟹肉棒就是用水产加工的下脚料做的
<NWMonster> 是不是螃蟹的话题已经过时了？
<imtxc> 反正你们说水里面的吃的都勾不起我的食欲
<imtxc> 随便说
<NWMonster> 没错，配料里根本没有蟹
<NWMonster> 但是这种盒装的，保质期也很短
<NWMonster> 可能里面含有生鱼肉
<abc_> 其实虾丸味道也不错
<NWMonster> 我对蒸鱼很拒绝，主要是感觉鱼皮很恶心，但烤鱼却感觉还好
<imtxc> 烤鱼不是有人专门喜欢吃鱼皮么
<NWMonster> 虾丸子也不含虾，强大的日本岛国的化学合成技术
<NWMonster> 烤鱼，皮都焦了，还能吃？
<leavfin> NWMonster: 国内就可以了，何必去岛国呢
<abc_> 嗯，其实虾丸是明胶掺上香料
<NWMonster> leavfin: 现在身在岛国没办法
<touparx> NWMonster: 岛国人什么时候过年啊?
<NWMonster> 今天
<jiero> NWMonster: 过年了
<adam8157> 元旦
<jiero> NWMonster: 新年快乐
<void1> 蟹肉棒+啤酒
<leavfin> NWMonster: 一人ですか？
<adam8157> 以前也是春节 后来改了
<jiero> NWMonster: 别吃那些啊，吃炸鱼
<touparx> NWMonster: 没有中国春节一样的传统节日啊？
<NWMonster> jiero: 恩，尽量吧
<jiero> 不搞农历了
<icesword> 什么鸟
<NWMonster> 日本人把中国农历的节日全部加到阳历上了
<leavfin> NWMonster: 看红白吗？
 * adam8157 今天晚上吃了一个鲜奶三角烧 两个苹果 一瓶啤酒 一盒牛奶
<jiero> 脱亚入欧啊
<NWMonster> leavfin: 我连电视都没有
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<void1> leavfin: 你在中国一样看
<touparx> NWMonster: 岛国人果然够bt
<jiero> adam8157: 你是酒汉子啊。山东人啊。
<void1> leavfin: 现在正好是福山
<jiero> NWMonster: 要电视做什么，这里你可以当演员
<NWMonster> touparx: 恩，很多中国的节日，不过都是按照阳历过
<jiero> NWMonster: 上 youtube 自己当演员
<imtxc> adam8157, iMadper 你们在 13' 的屏幕上面都用多大的字体，眼睛有点花啊
<icesword> 有妹子没有？
<leavfin> void1: 其实红白也没多大意思
<jiero> imtxc:  dpi不同，多大字体也不一样啊
<adam8157> xterm*faceName: DejaVu Sans Mono:size=11
<NWMonster> jiero: 对红白没兴趣，准确的说我对jpop没兴趣
<void1> leavfin: 文化的问题
<adam8157> dpi不要自己设置 让X去算
<jiero> NWMonster: 什么是 红白，什么是 jpop
<icesword> 有妹子没有 女王也行啊
<void1> 真正明白文化的没法不看的
<icesword> 有妹子吗
<NWMonster> jiero: 红白歌会，由于日本文化底蕴太少，过年就靠分两组来唱歌，没其他类型节目
<icesword> 一百多人没有一个妹子吗
<NWMonster> jpop = japanese pop
<jiero> NWMonster: 哦。其实中国文化底蕴也不多。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我用 14
<icesword> 有妹子吗
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 11 ....
<NWMonster> 还有就是搞笑类型的节目，类似欧美的，纯恶搞，没思想没内涵
<jiero> imtxc: 我用12的，dpi 125
<leavfin> void1: 演歌和jpop来回唱，也不来点漫才
<jiero> imtxc: 字体14
<adam8157> imtxc: size不试pixelsize
<NWMonster> jiero: 每年春晚还是有几个比较能吐槽的语言类节目
<icesword> 有妹子没
<adam8157> 不是
<jiero> NWMonster: 日本人平时都是那样节目
<jiero> NWMonster: 是不是？
<imtxc> 哦对
<abineQ> jiero: 你买的估计是人造肉
<NWMonster> jiero: 也有比较不错的节目，比如介绍名胜古迹和人文文化的
<jiero> NWMonster: 。。。你妹
<icesword> 日本人不是岛国爱情动作片吗
<abineQ> jiero: 刚在网上看到有人造肉
<jiero> icesword: 那是美国人。你要搞清楚
<NWMonster> icesword: 那是深夜的特别电视台会放一点
<jiero> 美国才是全部爱情动作片
<jiero> 美剧都是
<NWMonster> jiero: 美剧还好，日剧感觉就是真人动漫的感觉
<NWMonster> 当然不否定有些经典的优秀作品，但大多数还是很烂
<jiero> NWMonster: 。反正剧目都是那一类的。没啥砍头的欲望。
<leavfin> 日本节目的竞争性比较好，收视率不好就收掉
<icesword> 可以请妹子来YY献唱一曲吗？
<jiero> leavfin: 你也可以和台湾比。
<jiero> 竞争性好，也看观众的接受
<jiero> 能接受的就行。
<NWMonster> 其实日本快废了
<leavfin> jiero: 台湾不太了解，不过貌似也是跟日本学的
<NWMonster> 感觉中国赶超日本，就是10年内的事情
<icesword> 日本人都是hentai
<icesword> 谁去日本了
<icesword> 去了就别回来
<zsc> +1
<leavfin> NWMonster:废了？那2020奥运会还办吗？
<NWMonster> 主要是日本的年轻一代太差劲了，无知幼稚，已经无法融入现在这种社会了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何判断一个ISO文件是否是HybridISO?(求linux下方法) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454164 如何判断一个ISO文件是否是HybridISO?(求linux下方法) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-12-31 22:05
<leavfin> icesword: 狭隘了
<icesword> 妹子快到碗里来
<imtxc> 这有点小了
<NWMonster> leavfin: 其实我们应该庆幸应试教育，让孩子们早早的知道世间的种种不公与险恶
<imtxc> 继续回12.5
<icesword> 不 女王 求鞭挞
<leavfin> NWMonster: 然后扼杀创造力？
<NWMonster> 用中国的普通观念来看日本孩子，基本日本青年都是悲剧
<jiero> NWMonster: 。切，只靠日本老一辈再努力一把，有比中国瞎努力的大方向强些。。。
<NWMonster> 日本老一代确实牛逼，无法否定
<NWMonster> 但是再努力一把，可能性不大了吧
<icesword> imapder 女王 在吗
<NWMonster> 感觉日本这样培养出来的并不是创造力，这样说太漂亮和美观了，只是培养了想象力，不切实际的想象
<leavfin> 没有想象力也是悲哀的，难道中国永远只做世界的工厂？
<abc_> +1，但我们也需要少扼杀一些
<icesword> 女王 求捆绑
<NWMonster> 还是别了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • EASYBCD 修复UBUNTU13.04 引导启动菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454165 请教：我之前已经装好了双系统 WIN7+UBUNTU13.04 ，然后WIN7 重装了，之前的UB就不在引导菜单里了。现在用EASYBCD想重建。求方法。按之前新建条目无法打开UB。最好有截图教程。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 scsc009
<^k^>  ─> — 2013-12-31 22:07
<void1> 中国的下一代不会好多少的
<NWMonster> 如果你们知道日本高中生，下午放学之后都干嘛去了，你们就不想让自己的孩子这样培养创造力了
<imtxc> iMadper: 主席昨儿推荐的这个 xcape 很赞哎
<void1> 再说，日本也是属于两极分化的社会
<abc_> void1: 希望不要这样
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋大过年的没去找妹纸啊
<void1> 有足够的人才支持整个社会了
<imtxc> NWMonster: 都干嘛去了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥东西?
<icesword> 女王在哪里啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 交换按键的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是可以让 CapsLock 同时有 Ctrl 和 Esc 的功能
<NWMonster> imtxc: 去开房，去野战，去吸大麻，去赌博
<icesword> imapder 女王 你好
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 懒得碰...
<adam8157> freeflying: 人艰不拆你懂不懂...
<leavfin> 高中生有判断力了，那是他们自己的选择
<imtxc> NWMonster: 这么嗨
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<void1> 没有社团活动正是中国的悲哀之一
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，你有 ddr2 笔记本条子么
<icesword> 求女王
<NWMonster> leavfin: 还是管管好，有些高中生有判断力，而有些真心还是小孩，被哄骗去干这些，长大肯定是会后悔的
<freeflying> imtxc, 没有啊
<leavfin> void1: +1 社团活动啊
<NWMonster> void1: 社团活动其实是培养学校暴力的摇篮
<imtxc> NWMonster: 广东不是有很多社团活动么
<imtxc> 佛山之类的
<icesword> iMapder 女王 小生这厢有礼了
<NWMonster> imtxc: 经常看到港片里的社团。。。
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<leavfin> imtxc: 不是那种
<void1> NWMonster: 你就纯粹喷，什么都能说成坏的
<NWMonster> void1: 真心的，我认识的日本青年，没一个不是悲剧的
<freeflying> adam8157, 去三里屯后海南锣鼓巷
<void1> NWMonster: 我只能为你认识的圈子可惜
<touparx> NWMonster: 小日本每天做些什么？
<NWMonster> 其实很多时候有些表面上看起来好的事情，背后却会带来坏的隐患
<imtxc> freeflying: 这三个地方哪个地方的妹子便宜
<icesword> iMadper 女王 好
<iMadper> icesword: ?
<leavfin> NWMonster: 连社交能力都没有，结婚对象是相亲介绍的第一个，你会愿意吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 感觉, 不t人不行了
<imtxc> iMadper: 他是 bot 吧，就会一句话
<NWMonster> 我举个例子，在日本收入是比较均衡的，比如工人，公务员，服务员，公司业务员，如果是普通级别，他们工资是差不多的
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正他不会补全
<NWMonster> 甚至工人收入还会比较高
<iMadper> imtxc: bot也没这么傻的
<imtxc> ....
<NWMonster> 表面看来这是好事情吧
<imtxc> NWMonster: 反正我不了解
<NWMonster> 至少是社会对劳动力的尊重
<NWMonster> 但是由于日本是个这样的社会，导致了很多孩子不愿意学习
<void1> 整天看着底边的生活
<NWMonster> 因为初中毕业当工人赚的不比大学毕业进公司拿的少
<icesword> 女王 可否歪歪 献歌一曲啊？ iMadper
<void1> 往上看看吧
<siton_> /Users/siton/Downloads/Download/iTerm.icns
<NWMonster> 日本有大量的人是初中学历
<NWMonster> 很少有人想去上大学
<void1> 东亚三国学习都是超勤奋的
<imtxc> NWMonster: 不是这样吧
<void1> 好多学生都要上私塾
<imtxc> NWMonster: 人好歹是发达国家，你这话我觉得不可信
<void1> 每年不知道多少人在红门前喜怒哀乐
<NWMonster> 这导致社会上大量的青年的基础知识薄弱
<void1> 整天看着底边生活
<icesword> 听说日本有援助交际 我大中华不及啊
<leavfin> NWMonster: 学习是干啥子用的？现在国内的大学生不是也和白菜一样
<void1> 怎么办
<NWMonster> leavfin: 其实日本的大学才是白菜
<imtxc> 擦哦
<imtxc> NWMonster: 兄弟你在表达什么
<NWMonster> leavfin: 日本大学跟国内大学基本没啥区别，只有一个是重点，就是教的浅显，主要靠自己去研究，老师基本不讲什么的
<NWMonster> 日本主要靠大学院来培养专业人才
<NWMonster> 也就是研究生
<NWMonster> imtxc: 没啥，吓聊
<void1> 教的浅显要么五流大学
<leavfin> 大学本来就是为了学习某方面专业知识，不是沦为找工作的道具的，大学生不一定能比初中生能赚钱
<void1> 随便一个公立都是靠谱的
<icesword> 日本人比中国人有礼貌
<NWMonster> icesword: 日本有的，中国现在也很普遍，国内貌似有专门拉皮条的
<void1> NWMonster: 真受不了你对日本的偏见是从哪里来的...
<NWMonster> icesword: 对于这点我真要吐槽了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚才突然花屏，只能强制关机。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454166 有点失落，不是说Linux(unix)系统是比windows 要健壮得多吗？！ 这么容易就挂掉？！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-31 22:17
<NWMonster> 很多人感觉日本人有礼貌
<NWMonster> 初来日本时候我也是这样认为的
<NWMonster> 接触日本社会之后，尤其是跟日本人交流之后
<leavfin> 只有中国这种奇葩地方，科举的遗毒
<icesword> 中国人没礼貌  不是一般的没礼貌
<NWMonster> 感觉日本人还不如中国人
<NWMonster> 日本人的礼貌是外表上的，完全是外表，也就是中国人认为的装
<NWMonster> 正脸你看到的是礼貌
<leavfin> NWMonster: 礼貌就是装的
<NWMonster> 背地里跟中国人的想法一模一样
<icesword> 日本人就是这样
<NWMonster> 而中国人更喜欢直接表达自己的想法
<siton_> 日本人的礼貌是一种生活习惯
<NWMonster> 这对于相互的交流不是更有帮助？
<NWMonster> 并非如此
<icesword> 日本人看女上司点头哈腰
<leavfin> NWMonster: 中国人什么时候喜欢直接表达想法了？
<NWMonster> leavfin: 对于小事情，喜怒哀乐总是会表现的吧？
<icesword> 实际上已经在心理意阴了很多遍了
<NWMonster> 日本人全然不是
<siton_> 日本人阶级思想严重，他们把社会分成不同的阶层，只要阶层比自己高的，就会非常老老实实的去尊重
<jiero> NWMonster: 关键是现在中国小事情太少了
<NWMonster> 心理骂你上百遍，脸上堆著笑容
<leavfin> NWMonster: 日本本来就分场面话和真心话，当地人都能明白
<wlemuel> NWMonster 怎么讲?
<icesword> 中国人就会精神胜利法
<NWMonster> siton_: 阶级思想已经是老话了，日本年轻一代已经完全摆脱了
<icesword> 日本人就是一个很变态的种族
<NWMonster> 日本年轻人也发现自我表现的重要性，非常接近欧美了
<jiero> icesword: 中国也是很变态的把所有汉人都当成一族
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<NWMonster> 但是语言表达上还是日化的，但如果熟悉之后，基本和中国与欧美无差别，该怎么说就怎么说
<leavfin> NWMonster: 中国人心理骂百遍，也没见有人当面就骂的，一样笑嘻嘻
<siton_> MWMonster 这倒是，他们对外来文化的接受度让人吃惊，从来没有一种『本』的概念，他们觉得什么好，就会很乐呵呵地去拿过来用。
<NWMonster> leavfin: 这不就印证了，中国人很讲文明了
<leavfin> jiero: 汉人本来就是一族啊？
<leavfin> jiero: 其他55个是其他民族啊
<jiero> leavfin: 嗯。
<icesword> 去日本 有没有搞一个日本妹妹啊
<NWMonster> 还有就是日本人很会表达单纯的思想，但是其实他们心理思想跟中国人无差别
<NWMonster> icesword: 我接触的日本女性基本都没有跟我合适年龄的，不是太小就是太大，悲剧
<icesword> lol
<NWMonster> 主要是我不是去打工就是去上学，基本接触不到我年龄层面的
<icesword> 有女人的地方就有出轨
<NWMonster> 所以我就对日本年轻人的未来非常担忧
<zsc> 还是说吃螃蟹吧
<icesword> 我对日本人可没什么好
<icesword> #japanese
<leavfin> NWMonster:你要是还回来，就先担忧一下天朝的少年吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋,这两天debian里争啥upstart/systemd
<adam8157> freeflying: 还在争呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 其实就systemd不支持posix一项就该干掉了
<NWMonster> leavfin: 天朝的少年我不担心，越差越好，少跟我竞争的最好
<geeshell> fedora用systemd有一阵子了。
<freeflying> geeshell, rhel用upstart的时间更长
<icesword> 天朝要完蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是不支持, cgroups啥的是好特性, 太守旧不成
<void1> 都用openrc就好了 XD
<icesword> 赶紧准备硬通货 黄金和美元吧
<NWMonster> icesword: 你看频道里这么多靠谱青年，不要对天朝丧失希望
<freeflying> adam8157, kfreebsd咋整
<adam8157> freeflying: 我是觉得sysvinit+openrc以及systemd两套系统比较好
<adam8157> void1: ^^
<NWMonster> icesword: 美元不敢，还是欧元稳
<adam8157> 静观其变
<icesword> 美国就是想着blow up 中国呢
<abc_> NWMonster: 高中党路过
<freeflying> adam8157, upstart吧
<adam8157> freeflying: upstart现在也不支持kfreebsd啊
<icesword> 去japanese那玩玩去
<NWMonster> icesword: 欢迎来玩
<NWMonster> abc_: 你很靠谱，我很看好你哦
<freeflying> adam8157, 已然都 port到bsd上去了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样找到 java 的 jre 目录在那个位置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454168 按百度的提示装TOMCAT，启动文件要输JAVA的环境目录，但不知在那里， 怎样找到？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-31 22:32
<icesword> 我去骂日本鬼子了
<icesword> 被踢了
<icesword> ##japanese
<NWMonster> 。。。mitz也是在日本，为啥刚才不出来吐槽了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim不是用curses画得吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454170 源码目录下查找常用的curses库函数都没有找到，vim是用什么绘的界面 终端下绘界面不用curses库还有别的选择吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 28hua — 2013-12-31 22:50
<NWMonster> hi mitz
 * NWMonster =.=!
<void1> dion
<mitz> ?
<mitz> NWMonster: ?
<NWMonster> mitz: Where do you live?
<mitz> NWMonster: live in Beijing.
<NWMonster> mitz: nice proxy
<freeflying> NWMonster,
<mitz> NWMonster: Haha. freenode is blocked in Beijing.
<NWMonster> freeflying: ?
<NWMonster> mitz: is freenode blocked by GFW?
<iMadper> mitz: no. it works well without any proxy.
<NWMonster> but i saw a lot of chinese ip in this channel.
<iMadper> mitz: in fact, i'm currently visiting freenode from beijing.
<freeflying> NWMonster, 哭胖
<abineQ> 睡觉了
<abineQ> 把一个下载任务扔进树莓派让它晚上替我下载
<abineQ> 然后关电脑主机睡觉
<NWMonster> freeflying: 什么意思？
<abineQ> 酷啪
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个不是哭胖?
<abineQ> 明显不是
<abineQ> 是的话就没问神马意思了
<NWMonster> 很明显
<abineQ> NWMonster: 你是哪个的马甲？
<abineQ> 快快报上名来
<NWMonster> abineQ: 行不改名，坐不改姓。我一直都是这个id上来的
<abineQ> 好验明正身推出午门斩首示众
<NWMonster> ....
<abineQ> 睡觉去，
<NWMonster> 什么情况。。。
<abineQ> 半夜了
<abineQ> 该睡觉了
<abineQ> 还在上面游荡的都是在外国的人
<NWMonster> 晚安，我也该睡觉了
<abineQ> 嗯嗯
<zack_> 大家新年快乐¹
<gebjgd> knownbad: ofan alvin_rxg fivesheep_ 新年快乐
<knownbad> 你也快乐。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近怎么样
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆怀孕了么
<knownbad> 都好，还打空保弹着。
<moonlightos> 木有人啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没去看看医生？
<knownbad> 你呢？   还生第二个没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老这么下去 也不行啊
<knownbad> 看了，基本上没事只老婆急。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 忙  圣诞节来人  熟人 朋友
<gebjgd> knownbad: 考虑跳槽呢
<knownbad> 你不是身边都是德国人吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对啊  德国朋友啊
<knownbad> 应该的，趁年轻多累积些经验。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还有比利时的老婆的发小
<knownbad> 我就是以前傻了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 必须跳  已经做了3年了
<knownbad> 你老婆给你找二奶？
<moonlightos_> IRC好难玩的样子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人家嫁给的是瑞典人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 已经2个混血了
<knownbad> IRC有挑战性才好玩。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比你效率高多了
<knownbad> 混血的应该蛮好看的吧？
<moonlightos_> 找频道，目测还重复登录了
<knownbad> 你该后悔了。
<knownbad> 要省事，Windows + QQ.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我家女儿一样漂亮
 * knownbad 呕吐满地。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 7个半月 已经会叫妈妈了  已经能站起来了
<moonlightos_> 又断线了
<knownbad> 以前养的狗狗也可以站起来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚  你个断子绝孙的
<knownbad> 不过叫妈妈我就没听懂了。
<knownbad> 哈哈哈。
<moonlightos_> 现在就是windows+QQ
<gebjgd> moonlightos_: 高手
<moonlightos_> 没办法~公司就是研发这个的~
<gebjgd> moonlightos_: 腾讯的员工？
<knownbad> 看来德国前景还是不错的，比欧盟和美国都好。
<moonlightos_> 要买帐
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么前景？
<moonlightos_> 今天元旦没事就来看看IRC怎么玩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好找  德国没有那么多纯软件开发
<knownbad> 经济啊，要不你以为？
<moonlightos_> 怎么 at 人
<knownbad> 还拼学术？   都结婚生子了，得要稳定。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不要稳定  反正我又没买房子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我还没想好什么地方好呢
<knownbad> 北极研究站好了。
<knownbad> 老婆和女儿会有人照顾的。
<moonlightos_> 除了这个channel还有别的channel推荐么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<moonlightos_> 人都没了么
<knownbad> 全暴毙了。
<gebjgd> 都去和  knownbad 的老婆鬼昏了
<knownbad> 赚翻了。   按人头收费。
<knownbad> 抢劫银行去。
<knownbad> 测试
<^k^> knownbad:点点点. 06:59 新年快乐 : 29.709天
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2014咯
<jiero> 2013 灭了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 2014 ！新年快乐！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454174 祝大家： 新年快乐！家庭幸福！工作顺利！身体健康！ 2014！我们一起玩转 Ubuntu ! 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-01 7:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 偶信奉最危险的地方也就是最安全的地方 :
<zzzZZZ> 新年快乐，都这么早啊
<IsoaSFlus> 大家新年好
<IsoaSFlus> 好久没来的说
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 为什么她们见到我都脸红 :
<jiero> iMadper: 新年好，没去抱女孩子回家么？
<iMadper> jiero: 新年好
<iMadper> jiero: 没. 不过昨晚帮妹子远程弄了一晚上电脑
<jiero> iMadper: 远程一晚视频聊天？
<iMadper> jiero: 屁.. 连语音都没有...
<iMadper> jiero: 帮他给xp弄ipv6... 还有干啥来的? 哦, 帮她翻墙看u2b
<jiero> iMadper:  NTR尚未成功，同志仍需努力
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀.
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。努力吧。
<Pudge> 新年快乐大家
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天去了一趟医院，护士的高度都那样，比我矮一头。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 你多高?
<iMadper> Pudge: 屠夫!
<iMadper> Pudge: 早!
<jiero> iMadper: 才 180cm
<iMadper> Pudge: 妹子们, 160就够了呀
<iMadper> jiero: ^^
<Pudge> iMadper: 换个话题好吗！
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<jiero> Pudge: 屠夫啊。
<jiero> Pudge: 快去屠城吧。
<jiero> iMadper: 肉到了吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 没呢, 估计得下午了.
<jiero> iMadper: 好快。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 悟空的苦楚 : 悟空500年后遇见唐僧,含泪道:被压在五指山下五百年都不算啥,最苦B的是,两只手都在外面……
<jiero> iMadper: 我已经n久没说过话了。
 * jiero 不会讲话了。
<iMadper> jiero: 豆瓣上找个妹子, 打电话
<iMadper> jiero: qq语音
 * lucky__ xin nian kuai le!
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 找人说话不难。
<jiero> iMadper: 难的是想说
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<iMadper> jiero: 乃该找个妹子了
<iMadper> jiero: 你这种海龟高富帅
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 知道妻子有外遇后 : 丈夫一直怀疑妻子有外遇,一天,他弄来一把手枪,回到家正好发现自己的老婆正在跟另一个男人鬼混。 丈夫失望地把枪顶在了自己的头上,正要勾动扳机的时候,被妻子发现了。妻子跪在地上央求丈夫不要自杀,丈夫歇斯底里地大叫道:"住嘴！下一个就是你！
<^k^>  ─> "
<jiero> iMadper: 无能的人不找妹子
 * jiero 没说 yunfan
<fredzjx> ^k^, 没看懂，为什么下一个是他妻子？
<^k^> fredzjx, 我不能肯定我是否可以给一个准确的答复与否。 10:25 新年快乐 : 29.565天
<fredzjx> ^k^, 新年快乐！
<^k^> fredzjx, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。  10:26 
<fredzjx> ^k^, 。。。
<jiero> fredzjx: 和 kbot 好上了 ，恭喜新手任务起步。
<^k^> fredzjx, 休息一下.. 10:27 新年快乐 : 29.564天
<fredzjx> ^k^, ？
<fredzjx> jiero, 这是机器人啊。。。
<fredzjx> ^k^ help
<^k^> fredzjx, 休息一下.. 10:27 新年快乐 : 29.564天
<fredzjx> ^help
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<October21>  jiero fredzjx iMadper Happy New Year!
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Install CGMINER Latest – Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454177 有谁用UBUNTU挖LTC的帮我看看那里出问题了 教程是在国外网站找的 有翻译的是用GOOGLE翻译的 不是很准 原教程是没有第24步 我自己添加的 不然无法继续 Install CGMINER Latest – Ubuntu 1. 安装依赖 $ sudo apt-get install libcu
<iMadper> October21: :-)
<iMadper> October21: GL HF
<jiero> October21: 新年快乐。去抱抱
<fredzjx> October21, happy new year
<fredzjx> ./irc.rb default.conf
<fredzjx> ./irc.^k^ default.conf
<iMadper> ^k^: 新年快乐
<^k^> iMadper, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。  10:32 
<iMadper> ^k^: nnnd, 我还是不明身份的人?
<^k^> iMadper, 哦，你是一个诗人。 10:33 新年快乐 : 29.560天
<October21> 赶快注册
<iMadper> ^k^: 恩, 我是诗人, 你是湿人.
<^k^> iMadper, 当恰好是这样的？ 10:33 新年快乐 : 29.560天
<fredzjx> @_@
<iMadper> > `ls`
<^k^> iMadper:Insecure operation - eval_safely
<iMadper> ^k^: 我擦, 你还挺聪明呀
<^k^> iMadper, 你介意我告诉其他人。 10:34 新年快乐 : 29.559天
<iMadper> > `wget www.baidu.com`
 * fredzjx 有点晕
<^k^> iMadper:Insecure operation - eval_safely
<fredzjx> `help`
<October21> ^k^: 你的主人是谁？
<^k^> October21, 我是博士理查德S·华莱士。 10:43 新年快乐 : 29.553天
<fredzjx> ^k^, 我是谁？
<^k^> fredzjx, 你的名字是不明身份的人，导引头。 10:44 新年快乐 : 29.553天
<October21> ^k^: wiiw是谁？
<^k^> October21, 让我想想。 10:44 新年快乐 : 29.552天
<October21> 那不是你爸吗？
<jiero> 欺负人
<jiero> 新年好，欺负cfy吧
<jiero> 大家来欺负 cfy 吧 iMadper  alpha080  CyrusYzGTt  yunfan  gfrog gebjgd  lainme October21  Pudge ofan
<jiero> 。。。
<Pudge> 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 恶胖
<jiero> Plough: 。。。redflag分崩离析了？
<iMadper> jiero: 来了?
<iMadper> jiero: 没看到cfy呀
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu隐私设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454178 ubuntu12.10以后有一个隐私设置，可以向canonical的服务器发送用户搜索内容监视用户使用内容，xubuntu会有这些隐藏功能吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huozhihe — 2014-01-01 10:29
<imtxc> iMadper, freeflying , gfrog || gfrog_afk  新年快乐哇
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 快乐～
<jusss>  > Time
<jusss>  > Time.now
<jusss> test
<iMadper> imtxc: 快乐.
<abc_> 基佬们新年快乐
<iMadper> abc_: 我觉得, 大家一定都不介意我kickban你
<abc_> iMadper, 。。why?
<imtxc> do it.
 * iMadper 有人介意吗? 
<iMadper> 3
<iMadper> 2
<iMadper> 1
<iMadper> abc_: 再见.
<abc_> 不要啊
<imtxc> abc_: 再见
<Pudge> abc_: 再见
<abc_> ←_←
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫那里几点了? 怎么还不睡觉?
<Pudge> 4点
<Pudge> 跟妹子聊天呢
<Pudge> 别捣乱
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 你老婆?
<abc_> Pudge, 你有老婆了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。我这么专一
<Pudge> iMadper: 你这问的
<abc_> ^k^, 新年快乐
<^k^> abc_, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。 11:19 新年快乐 : 29.528天
<jiero> 野地里真的见到野生狮子和熊就太可怕了
<jiero> 看着比我高的粗3倍的熊就害怕
<jiero> 也就 MeaCulpa 可以和熊摔跤
<abc_> jiero, .。。
<jiero> abc_: 看了一下之前拍摄的动物园里的熊和狮子，那力量，绝对让没经过锻炼的城市人吓破胆
<jiero> abc_: 平地可以在石头上回转跳，但是高出一米之后就担心掉下去
<abc_> jiero, 食量得多大？
<jiero> abc_: 食量谁？？
<jiero> abc_:一只 狮子吃了你足够一顿了。
<abc_> jiero, 我觉得173的身高他吃不饱
<jiero> abc_: 30公斤肉差不多
<jiero> abc_: 够6只以上了
<abc_> jiero, 好饿啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狐臭 :     有个小偷半夜去偷一家银行主任家的东西,他看见一个古董非常漂亮,于是他抱起那个古董准备离开,突然被一个巡逻保安看见,他就钻到衣柜里保安一进房间人不知道跑哪去了于是保安想起一个点子:"哇,好重的狐臭"那个小偷听了从柜子里跳了出来对着保安说谁?我没
<jiero> 不吃了
<linuxlearn245> sda
<zsc> 你们吃了吗?
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 啥也不懂的linux死忠：貌似现在正是linux最好的时机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454180 linux用了6、7年了。 刚开始的时候是因为喜欢追新，厌倦了xp。 每天都盼着linux走到舞台中央。 当然，失望是难免的。 不过，Android的今天，我很欣慰。 现在，作为一个业余IT爱好者，发现了
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 啥也不懂的linux死忠：貌似现在正是linux最好的时机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454180 linux用了6、7年了。 刚开始的时候是因为喜欢追新，厌倦了xp。 每天都盼着linux走到舞台中央。 当然，失望是难免的。 不过，Android的今天，我很欣慰。 现在，作为一个业余IT爱好者，发现了
<jusss> zsc: 你make menuconfig时会注意哪几个地方？我编译了3次，lsmod发现都很少模块？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。 13:17 新年快乐 : 29.446天
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 13:17 新年快乐 : 29.446天
<abc_> > joke
<abc_> help
<abc_> ^k^, help
<^k^> abc_: 丫的,还是圆形的 : 昨晚做梦梦见收了一张假的百元大钞,正寻思着怎么把它花出去呢,定睛一看,娘了个蹄子的,上边赫然写着95元……
<wlemuel> ^k^: help
<weeds> hi
<abc_> weeds, hi
<weeds> anybody
<^k^> weeds:点点点. 13:22 新年快乐 : 29.443天
<weeds> 新年快乐
<weeds> where you guys from
<wlemuel> Happy New Year !!
<abc_> weeds, 必然是中国
<abc_> 新年快乐
<weeds> 必须是天朝啊
<weeds> 都干吗呢
<abc_> weeds, play
<weeds> play what
<weeds> 大过年的干啥好呢
<onlylove> 闷声睡大觉
<weeds> 你这不是起床啦吗
<abc_> 泡妹子
<weeds> 我最近在学习python，想深入了解下那个deepin的 screen_shot
<weeds> 有谁玩过这个东西啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问老kernel下的驱动怎么移植到新kernel的linux版本来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454181 我有个很古老的本本，主板南桥芯片是ali的，15年前只提供了Kenel 2.2.X和2.3.X下的驱动patch和.c源码，没有configure文件。请问我怎么将它移植到现在新kernel版本下的linux来？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 ferret — 2014-01-01 13:23
<abc_> weeds, 你是说python还是deepin
<weeds> python写的deepin的一个软件
<abc_> weeds, 。。。
<weeds> 侧重python
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper python一生黑
<weeds> 折腾爽啊
<weeds> 我想黑别人不知都怎么下手啊
 * iMadper noon break
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<xiang_> 优客助手里面的好多软件都不能用啊。。
<xiang_> 好纠结
<Paulyoung> 为何一定要优客呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 等你好意思 : 虽然已经有女朋友了,可是sistay还是个大木头,大家都笑他笨, 根本不知道怎麽调情... sitsay下决心要雪耻... 有一天sitsay跟女朋友晚上走在没有人的路上,觉得很有情调. sitsay:今晚,我...我可以抱你吗??? 她: 哎呀!人家不好意思嘛! sitsay:喔喔喔!好!那等你好意思的
<^k^>  ─> 时候再抱你好了!
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 连锁反应 : 阿明对邻居抱怨:你把你的狗扔掉好不好?它昨天晚上叫个不停,我老婆不得不停止练歌。真倒霉! 真对不起,邻居答,是尊夫人先叫的。
<wlemuel> ^k^: lol
<^k^> wlemuel, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑。 14:11 新年快乐 : 29.409天
<jiero> 全体起立，唱国歌：起来，不愿努力的人们！
<Paulyoung> 唱其他歌嘛。。。。
<Paulyoung>  
<jiero> 把我们的血肉制成新的果酱。
<town_>  /clear
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • How to connect ipad via ubuntu? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454182 It's ubuntu 13.04, so how can I connect the pc, thanks. 统计信息: 发表于 由 genime — 2014-01-01 14:40
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<Paulyoung> 大家好
<^k^> Paulyoung:点点点.  14:47 
<Paulyoung> :D 有没有什么好玩的软件
<Paulyoung> 新年快乐
<abc_> Paulyoung: happy new year
<weeds> ?
<maplebeats> lainme: hk求攻略
<imtxc> maplebeats: 在 hk 了？
<maplebeats> imtxc: 在sz
<imtxc> maplebeats: 去铜罗湾啊
<maplebeats> imtxc: 不知道怎么去
<imtxc> 看看山鸡战斗过的地方
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  15:07 
<imtxc> 无线鼠标的接收器能不能更小一点
<maplebeats> imtxc: 现在不是已经够小了么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 能跟读卡器一样藏机器里面不更好么
<imtxc> 蓝牙的鼠标太贵又
<maplebeats> imtxc: 还好吧
<imtxc> x230 的耳机、网线接口都在右下角这种设计是谁想出来的
<iMadper> imtxc: 故意设计的很糟. 不然不符合"联想"两个字
<iMadper> maplebeats: 去hk? 到了红磡, 直接去维多利亚湾做天星小轮过去(才2.8港币), 然后去平顶山转转, 就可以回来了
 * iMadper 平顶山有没有香山高?
<maxiaojun> 平頂山其實沒啥意思。。。
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 别的地方呢?
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 只能用更没意思形容... 不就是买东西吗...
<maxiaojun> 其實你這路線確實適合首次去的
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我这路线适合没钱的人去的...
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 你喜歡日本料理嗎？
 * iMadper 羡慕 maplebeats 有早茶喝
<iiious__> ubuntu的默认安装选项抹掉所有数据，包括OEM恢复分区？
<maxiaojun> 應該吧
<iMadper> iiious__: 默认安装叫啥? `实用最大连续空间`?
<iMadper> iiious__: 还是`使用整个磁盘`?
 * iMadper 好多年不用ubuntu了...
<iMadper> imtxc: hdgg还在挂着
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计起不来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 丢啊
<imtxc> 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有啥好的pt吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 坏的都没有……
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我继续六维好了...
<imtxc> ……
<iMadper> imtxc: 来个ipv6隧道?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .... .....
<iiious> iiious__  ubuntu的默认安装选项抹掉所有数据，包括OEM恢复分区？iiious__  如果单ubuntu系统开机是不是就不会有grub选单
<iMadper> <iMadper> iiious__: 默认安装叫啥? `实用最大连续空间`?   [15:22]
<iMadper> <iMadper> iiious__: 还是`使用整个磁盘`?
<iMadper> iiious: ^^
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 感覺你完全out了...
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 啥?
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 直说.
<maxiaojun> 默認好像就是自動調整
<maxiaojun> 其他選項就是抹掉全部，或者手動分
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 自动调整怎么会抹掉所有数据?
<jiero> 趴在桌子上睡了20分钟。摸摸 maplebeats 和 imtxc
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 人家想用那個...
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iiious_> 啊。。。舍不得oem恢复分区来着
<iMadper> iiious_: 那你自己分呀
<maxiaojun> 但是又不想刪除OEM恢復分區
<iiious_> 手动的话又会有grub选单。。。
<iiious_> 逼死强迫症。。。
<iMadper> iiious_: 可以去掉.
<maxiaojun> 你要什麼效果
<iMadper> s/强迫症/不会正确提问/
<maxiaojun> 你是幾個系統
<iMadper> iiious: http://coolshell.cn/articles/10804.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ X-Y Problem | 酷 壳 - CoolShell.cn
<iMadper> iiious_: 直接问你的原始问题, 不要问你的猜测
<iiious_> 额。。。已经决定全抹掉了
 * iMadper 沟通真费劲
<iMadper> iiious_: 自己分, 装好之后, 两分钟就取消那个界面了
<iMadper> ....
 * iMadper 继续睡觉去
<iMadper> iiious_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157925/how-do-i-skip-the-grub-menu-on-a-dual-boot-system
<^k^> ⇪ t: grub2 - How do I skip the Grub menu on a dual-boot system? - Ask Ubuntu
<iMadper> iiious_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117525/hide-grub2-menu-unless-you-hold-down-shift-key-how-to-make-this-happen
<^k^> ⇪ ti: boot - Hide GRUB2 menu UNLESS you hold down Shift key: how to make this happen? - Ask Ubuntu
<maxiaojun> 今天學到了一個新詞語，XY problem
<jiero> 也是
<jiero> 常见的设计问题
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 元旦快乐 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
<iiious_> 有人涉及到drcom么
<iMadper> 锐捷?
<iiious_> 城市热点
<iMadper> 校园网? 这货不是在论坛里有很多吗? 你的问题是什么?
<iMadper> 求直接说出问题是什么....
<iiious_> 额。。。校园网提供的是32位版本，64位下运行显示不出界面
<iMadper> iiious_: 终于说到有用的东西了... 你在命令行启动他, 他提示你缺少哪个包?
<iMadper> s/包/库/
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你来吧, 我要去腌肉去了, 晚上炒葱爆牛肉
<imtxc> 人都走了
<iiious> 找不到DrAuth
<jiero> iMadper: 肉到了，跟踪报到啊
<maxiaojun> 最好paste一下
<maxiaojun> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<jiero> s/到/道
<maxiaojun> iiious: 還有你的Ubuntu版本？
<iiious> 13.10
<iMadper> http://drcom-client.sourceforge.net/en/downloads/linux.html   不是有64bit的版本吗?
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Drcom-Client Open Source Project - Downloads for Linux
<jiero> 2W的灯泡真刺眼。
<jiero> 怎么没人产1W的
<maxiaojun> paste一下你在命令行祈禱的錯誤消息
<maxiaojun> 啓動
<iiious> 貌似学校的加密算法不同
<maxiaojun> iiious: paste一下你在命令行啓動的錯誤消息
<iMadper> iiious: 所以贵校叫啥名字? 你上不了网, 你们网络中心的人难道不应该早就解决了?
<iiious> 吉林大学。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 请不要直视灯泡；请使用柔和颜色灯泡
<iMadper> 也不是个不入流的学校呀, 应该早就有人解决了的
<iiious> 多年没更新过客户端了
<jiero> onlylove: 可是会看到的啊。
<maxiaojun> 目測你也可以去 #c_lang_cn 那有個煙酒僧是重度Linux用戶
<onlylove> jiero: 找东西糊上
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 问题是, 你有办法让他贴出log吗?
<maxiaojun> iiious: 說了很多遍paste了
<iiious> 额。。。终端运行结果是正常的。。。我找找
<jiero> 。。。
 * iMadper 坐在一边, 静静的看着 maxiaojun 渐渐的丧失耐心和理智
<onlylove> jiero: 如果是LED的话，刺眼是难免了
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你能做的就是尽量不要看灯泡
<jiero> onlylove: 是吗？
<iMadper> jiero: led的话, 要用过滤蓝色波段的增透膜
<jiero> iMadpe onlylove 这个是 3500k 色温的
<onlylove> jiero: 我的意思是，你没事别瞅着LED灯泡！
<onlylove> iMadper: 像jiero那样看着led阵列，不刺眼才怪
<iMadper> onlylove: 每天都在看.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的笔记本和显示器, 都不是ccfl了
<jiero> 算了，用漫反射法，用灯照墙壁反光照文字
<onlylove> iMadper: 你拆过笔记本的屏么
<iMadper> onlylove: ccfl时代拆过, 换ccfl
<iMadper> onlylove: led时代, 不理解为啥还要拆...
<onlylove> iMadper: led时代的差不多，只不过把灯管换成了一排led而已
<iMadper> onlylove: 对呀.
<jiero> 嗯。
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以我每天都在看
<jiero> LCD 时代。
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以你并不能算直视led
<jiero> onlylove: 我这个也不是啊。
<iMadper> onlylove: 隔着液晶
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是 jiero 也不是.
<jiero> onlylove: 我是那种球形灯泡
<onlylove> jiero: 球形灯泡……白炽灯么
<onlylove> jiero: 你到底是因为什么刺眼啊，是不是纸张太白了
<jiero> onlylove: 球形的 LED 啊
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.93.VhGodP&id=35960012433  来个这个吧
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 当前位置： 电子/电工 > 监控器材配件 诚邀您对新版详情页进行反馈， 查看详情 价格:145.00 元
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看的是隔着液晶的led灯光……
<maplebeats> 啊
<iMadper> onlylove: <iMadper> onlylove: 隔着液晶  恩, 我知道
<jiero> onlylove iMadper 就这种 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35632578869
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 当前位置： 灯饰 > 光源 > LED灯 > LED单灯 诚邀您对新版详情页进行反馈， 查看详情 价格:3.90 - 13.00 元
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 再問一次，你喜歡日本料理嗎...
<iMadper> jiero: 就是散光做的不好.
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 渣问题.
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 不喜欢，为毛问我
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你喜欢日们妹子嘛?
<maplebeats> imtxc: 喜欢！
<iMadper> 日本...
<iMadper> 打错
<maplebeats> iMadper: 喜欢
<jiero> 日本料理比中华料理呐？
<maplebeats> 回复错人了
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 看到了? 我这才叫高端问题!
<jiero> 。
 * maplebeats 我现在在流血，怎么止血？
<jiero> 日本妹子好么。。。
<maxiaojun> 我覺得香港吃東西性價比最高的就是日本料理任吃了...
 * jiero 楞是没识别出来日本妹子。。。
 * jiero 把那几个当成东南亚的了
<onlylove> jiero: 哎，这灯泡不应该有问题啊……你要不换个颜色的
 * maplebeats HK求组队啊
 * maplebeats 求包养啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 自己去呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 干嘛去
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我不识路
<iMadper> maplebeats: 觉得不开心了, 就从天星小轮跳下去
<maplebeats> jiero: 去见 lainme
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我去的时候也不认识撸呀!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 地方不大, 丢不了你.
<jiero> maplebeats: 都要包养了。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper: 然后菊花被爆了？
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 你準備當天進出嗎？
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 他已经死了
<maplebeats> iMadper: 找抽啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不要随便乱讲话……
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 应该是的
<maplebeats> iMadper: fuck you
<iMadper> maplebeats: 当天去当天回, 你就没办法去海洋公园了
<maplebeats> onlylove: - -
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我去海洋公园干嘛
<maplebeats> iMadper: 没潮起
<maplebeats> iMadper: 没兴趣
<iiious> paste了=。=
<iMadper> maplebeats: 香港本来也没啥有意思的
<maxiaojun> iiious: link呢
<iMadper> iiious: 干得好, 顺便告诉我们在哪里?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我想买mac book pro
<maxiaojun> 鏈接呢
<jiero> maplebeats iMadper 香港可以用来 观察城市拥挤程度啊。
<iMadper> maxiaojun: lol~ 纠结不?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你再踢我，我就去和广州同归于尽
<iiious> paste.ubuntu.com.cn/557245
<iMadper> jiero: 北京就够了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<iMadper> maplebeats: 来呀!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 来广州, 你要是能找到我, 我请你喝早茶!
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。其实我没去过香港街道。
<iiious> 手打网址略慢= =
<maxiaojun> copy & paste
<onlylove> jiero: 拥挤程度去日本看
<iMadper> iiious: 换脚?
<jiero> iiious厉害，竟然手打
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我找你有病啊，除非你把菊花洗好等着我
<maplebeats> iiious: 这是手打的
<iiious> 。。。。没在用电脑。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你要菊花茶？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 那你还是去东莞吃胎盘吧
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> jiero: 学坏了啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 什么？
<iMadper> nohup.out.........
<jiero> maplebeats: 你在说你自己么。
<iMadper> iiious: 你的
<maplebeats> 笑死我了
<iiious> 32位正常运行时候也是酱紫的
<maplebeats> iiious: 你的标准输出到文件里了
<iMadper> iiious: 那个 drclient是脚本?
<maxiaojun> file ./DrClient
<iiious> 嗯。脚本文件
<iMadper> iiious: 你把nohup取消了. nohup会重定向输入输出的
<maplebeats> iiious: 你的方位在哪儿，我叫 iMadper去脸对脸，手对手来教你怎么做
<jiero> onlylove: 买的台灯灯罩不够长，灯泡露出一截来
<maxiaojun> 吉林...
<maxiaojun> 雖然有深圳校區？
<iiious> 。。珠海
<maxiaojun> 還是珠海校區？
<onlylove> jiero: 那就搞个短点的灯泡，尽量能让灯罩罩住
<iiious> 我在长春= =
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 交出学妹们的联系方式我们还是好朋友
<maplebeats> iiious: 长春是哪个省的
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<iMadper> .......
<iMadper> 噗
<iiious> 。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 渣渣, 你真可爱
<iiious> 吉林省会。。
<maplebeats> DrAuth这玩意就不存在嘛
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没治了，放弃不放弃无所谓了
<maxiaojun> iiious: 其實我覺得看看那個./DrClient文件或許有幫助，你可以paste一下
<jiero> 吉林长春，辽宁长沙 。 maplebeats 对吧
<iiious> 嗯。。。我换电脑上
<maplebeats> jiero: 那是什么玩意，不要歧视我们直辖市人民的地理
<iMadper> 我记得, 文件存在, 但是是不同的elf, 提示的也是文件不存在?    cc  maxiaojun iiious
<onlylove> jiero: ……
<onlylove> jiero: 长沙是湖南的
<maxiaojun> 有可能
 * maplebeats 我们都不用治疗
<jiero> onlylove: 别闹，我和 maplebeats 玩
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 所以他是没有lib32
<iMadper> onlylove: 明显 jiero 是在调戏 maplebeats ...
<maxiaojun> maplebeats是哪個直轄市的？
<iMadper> 重庆
<maxiaojun> 看下那個腳本先吧
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 装lib32直接解决问题.
<iiious> 容我去paste一个图文并茂的测试
<maxiaojun> 那個東西13.10沒了
<onlylove> jiero: 你慢慢调戏去吧，我去弄模拟器玩去
<iMadper> iiious: 不用了
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。感觉就像在大街上走路也觉得太阳刺眼一样啊
<maxiaojun> 而且早就deprecated了
<iMadper> iiious: apt-get install ia32-libs
<iiious> 移除了。。。
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 啊啊啊啊? 没了???!
<onlylove> iMadper: multiarch
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在ubuntu下面也叫这个了?
<iiious> 嗯
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 你上 http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 查
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道，但是u是基于debian sid的
<iMadper> ia32-libs-multiarch  叫这个了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以，我不知道debian没有了，u会不会给造出个来
<iMadper> 错了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是叫那个……
<iMadper> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch
<^k^> ⇪ t: Multiarch - Debian Wiki
<maxiaojun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 不用ubuntu也能回答ubuntu問題。。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你们用fabric没有
<onlylove> maplebeats: 啥米东东
<iMadper> maplebeats: 他又不是sa
<maplebeats> onlylove: python的远程执行库
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不用py，不知道
<maxiaojun> http://docs.fabfile.org/
<maplebeats> soga
<^k^> ⇪ t: Fabric — Fabric 1.8.1 documentation
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你是在哪个城市来着
<iiious_> 。。。查寝吓我一跳
<iiious_> 刚拿电脑出来
<onlylove> maplebeats: 北京
<iMadper> iiious: http://wiki.phoenixviewer.com/ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-13-10
<maplebeats> onlylove: :(
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-13-10 [Phoenix Firestorm Project - Wiki]
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你想做啥
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 不要使用這種髒做法
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没啥，我打算今年7月过转部门，转不了就打算辞职找工作
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 那你说
<maxiaojun> 自己裝libfoo:i386
<iMadper> maxiaojun: foo, 写清楚
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 看你需要啥啊
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 看 iiious_ 需要啥.
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你告诉 iiious_
<maxiaojun> 其實Fedora或者Arch是怎麼解決
<onlylove> maplebeats: 腾讯不好么？那时候你找工作怪折腾的
<maxiaojun> 所以我要先看他的腳本，再讓他實驗
<maplebeats> onlylove: 是啊，烦得很呢
<iMadper> maxiaojun: multilib/lib32-libcups 1.7.0-1 [installed]   单独有个multilib
<iMadper> maxiaojun: fedora是 yum install xxxlib.i386
<maplebeats> iMadper: 不是lib32被干掉了吗？怎么还有
<iMadper> map
<maxiaojun> 所以還是一個一個庫裝？
<iMadper> maplebeats: maxiaojun 问fedora和arch
<maplebeats> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1ec3yeakmqwg206y091x6p.gif
<onlylove> adam8157: 你去debian提个建议，让他们用gentoo的openrc去？省的折腾systemd和upstart
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ image/gif
<maxiaojun> 那和libxxx:i386有去別嗎
<maplebeats> onlylove: 为啥呢，我觉得systemd挺好的呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: debian有自己的问题，kFreebsd
<maxiaojun> 這兩天不是吵得正熱鬧
 * iMadper 真有人用kfreebsd?
<adam8157> onlylove: openrc只能是个sysv的增强
<adam8157> onlylove: 离systemd还很远
<maplebeats> 管什么破bsd，最受不了这些开源斗士了
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 16:12 新年快乐 : 29.325天
<maplebeats> adam8157: test failed
<onlylove> iMadper: 这种事……你只能问debian自己了
<adam8157> iMadper: 没人用, 但是和debian的目标违背啊
<maxiaojun> 主要是本來大家覺得Debian是Hurd等的希望
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> hurd还不死? 等啥呢...
<maxiaojun> BSD估計人家也不認同Debian
<iMadper> 快点儿宣布死亡得了...
<maplebeats> 这些蛋疼的发行版什么时候才会以用户为目标哎
<adam8157> maplebeats: 可以去用别的嘛, 但是Debian和Hurd是有自己目标的, 别强迫人家
<maxiaojun> Hurd在2013不是還出過一個release嗎
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 为了证明自己还没死透
<maplebeats> adam8157: 所以我压根不用debian~~
<iiious> 之前手贱把ubuntu镜像删了。。。重下。。。
<maxiaojun> iiious: 你會用irc吧，去#c_lang_cn問吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: ubuntu是以用户为目标的
<maxiaojun> 那個煙酒僧出現了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不是每个项目都是为了讨好用户的 :)
<iiious> 看这个频道名字。。。C语言？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 公民也不行呀 : 父亲看了儿子的成积单发现有好几科不及格父∶你的外国地理也不行呀儿∶因为我没去过外国嘛！父∶你的历史也不行呀儿∶我生的太迟了,以前的事大多不知道呀。父∶怎麽公民也不及格呢?儿∶我未成年,根本不算是公民嘛
<maplebeats> adam8157: 黑东家，这样子好么
<maxiaojun> 別廢話，快進去問
<adam8157> =,=
<maxiaojun> 裡面討論很多東西，遠不只C語音
<iiious> 额。。。容我先paste一个。。。整理一下问题。。。
<maxiaojun> iiious: 沒人比你們自己學校的人更清楚情況
<maplebeats> 曾经我多么喜欢linux桌面呀，直到我装了win7
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你有没有要处理掉的mac
<maxiaojun> iiious: 你先進頻道也行啊
<iiious> 哦。。。好
<maplebeats> adam8157: 1K卖我~
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没有, 受不了mac的键盘 就没买过
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 感覺我要是晚生幾年不一定玩Linux了...
<onlylove> maplebeats: 等你装了win8以后，又会喜欢linux桌面了
<maplebeats> adam8157: linux桌面没办法办工哎，对SA来说是致命的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 10年不打算升级
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 啥叫辦公
<maxiaojun> iiious: 你人呢？
 * adam8157 的工作最适合在linux下 哈哈
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 叫上班
<iiious> 啊这儿
<maplebeats> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒恨！！！
<adam8157> 啥合适用啥 喜欢用啥用啥
<maxiaojun> iiious: 進#c_lang_cn
<adam8157> 非要争哪个好那个坏没必要啊
<zsc> 有人玩过pianobooster吗,我装了fluidsynth并运行后,怎么找不到相应的midi设备呢?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 是呀
<maplebeats> 哪个方便用哪个，其实我还是觉得linux桌面写程序最高效。。。可惜
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还是windows玩方便
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不是玩的问题，是OA系统只支持mac/windows。。。
 * maplebeats 低价求个二手mac
<maxiaojun> 如果做到支持了Mac還不支持Linux，C/S軟件？
<onlylove> maplebeats: OA系统啊，给360交保护费没
<zsc> maplebeats: 用vbox套win7吧,速度还可以
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: qq4linux都没搞好，OA系统会搞个linux版？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 和360什么关系
<CyrusYzGTt> zsc§ 我只知道 fluidsynth-libs 依赖 lash 和  gstreamer1-plugins-bad-free-extras
<maplebeats> zsc: vbox好慢啊。。。我不想半夜起来还在开虚拟机
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: 你是怎么记住这个名字的。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不交保护费，电脑上装了360，还不利索地把OA做掉
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 因为刚刚更新 出现了，，
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们的OA系统和360是冲突的
<zsc> CyrusYzGTt: 偶通过apt装的呀,依赖应该没问题..
<maxiaojun> QQ電腦管家
<CyrusYzGTt> zsc§ 嗯
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 我的NFS共享目录配置了四个，为何只有其中两个能挂载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454184 【标题】我的NFS共享目录配置了四个，为何只有其中两个能挂载？ 我是在xubuntu中做实验的，安装的是 apt-get install nfs-kernel-server，其实会自动安装了nfs-common。 【1】设置了用作实
<^k^>  ─> 验的四个server端共享目录权限： chmod 777 -R /home/user1/share_dir_1 chmod 777 -R /home/user1/share_dir_2 chmod 777 -R /home/user1/share_dir_3 chmod 777 -R /ho …
 * maplebeats oa系统的最大价值在于它可以监控员工的所有行为- 
<maplebeats> adam8157: 那个招行信用卡抽奖能抽中？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 最少也是积分啊, 确实很多人抽中 =,=
<iMadper> 没 中 过!
<maplebeats> adam8157: 那你抽中了什么
<maplebeats> 积分有什么用？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 积分, 等你发了那个码 我就能再抽一次了
<maxiaojun> 所以@maplebeats在用SecureCRT？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 怪不得，不能让你的阴谋得逞啊，我打不开那个认证页面
<maplebeats> maxiaojun:聪明
<adam8157> 555555!
<maxiaojun> 其實那東西好像不錯，不過俺買不起...
 * maplebeats 不知道是我的windows phone的问题还是微信5.0的问题，反正打不开
<maxiaojun> 有Linux版不知道能用否
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: securecrt呀，这玩意我也不知道我们用的是正版还是盗版，哈哈。。。公司强制使用的:D，其实也在监控里面的
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: mac版可用，linux版不知道有没有
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 你是Nokia粉嗎...
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: nokia和windows phone一生黑
<maxiaojun> http://www.vandyke.com/products/securecrt/unix.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SecureCRT for Linux
<zsc> CyrusYzGTt: 有声了,那个fluidsynth不能退出,这样才会有midi设备
<maxiaojun> 看抓圖是10.04。。。對Linux的兼容性沒信心...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<adam8157> 以前win下用putty 现在直接ssh 思密达
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 是13.x的。。这玩意居然支持linux。可惜公司自己开发的没一个软件支持linux哎
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我也是呢
<maxiaojun> maplebeats: 13.x?
<maxiaojun> putty不是也有unix版了...
<maplebeats> maxiaojun: 恩，securesrt for ubuntu13.x
<maplebeats> putty的unix版有啥意义。。。
<maxiaojun> SSH翻牆的圖形管理器
<maplebeats> = =！
<CyrusYzGTt> 精闢
<maxiaojun> 之前有個gSTM死了很多年了，我自己悄悄fork了下後來也死了...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你可以在openssh和putty里面选嘛
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 就跟okular 和 llpp都可以看pdf
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 美人， 咋了？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 蛋疼
<maxiaojun> 最後就putty湊合下...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我还想说, 都有arch了, 其他distro还有啥意义?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 给篇编译内核的教程吧，3000多条目，太恶心了
<maplebeats> iMadper: 我也是这么觉得的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 没有，
<maxiaojun> Arch其實是個非常前現代的東西啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不过推荐你用 make oldconfig
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux Kernel in a Nutshell
<jusss> maxiaojun: iMadper ，你们编译时的.config都是怎么生成的？
<iMadper> jusss: http://files.kroah.com/lkn/lkn_pdf.tar.gz
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省配置内核的时间
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ type=application/x-gzip ; 长度=4.08 MiB
<iMadper> jusss: localmodconfig
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ cp /boot/config-"uname -r".config .config && make oldconfig
<iMadper> jusss: 你直接用发行版的kernel的config文件就行了.
<maxiaojun> jusss: 貌似有個default，先試一次，看什麼硬件死了再加...
<zsc> jusss: 用以前版本的config文件,然后添油加醋,不要自己配,傻蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 傻蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ zsc 说的
<jusss> iMadper: 发行版是3.12.6,下的内核是3.13，很多新选项
<zsc> jusss: 一起说的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ make oldconfig 就能更新的
<iMadper> jusss: 新选项, 用默认.
<iMadper> 傻蛋这个词在情侣之间和“小猪”、“笨蛋”、“笨瓜”一样包含爱意。   ---  百度百科
<CyrusYzGTt> 额， 难道  jusss 跟 zsc gaoji
<CyrusYzGTt> g 傻蛋
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个命令是什么意思cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454185 ADL_SDK$ ls ADL_SDK_5.0.zip adlutil Public-Documents Sample-Managed ADL_SDK.html include Sample cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK 统计信息: 发表于 由 huxiao9467 — 2014-01-01 16:38
<zsc> 还有没有节操
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 傻蛋 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=傻蛋 2009年7月14日 |...| 年度五大|傻蛋|和邪社. |...| 2013年度女孩杯具傻缺视频合辑【酷客春季】. 12:45. 2013 年度女孩杯具傻缺视频合辑【酷客春季】 · 酷客春季. 1,642,619286.
<zsc> CyrusYzGTt: iMadper 继续说呀,不要保留你们的节操
<jusss> iMadper: localmodconfig 也会用到/proc/config.gz原来
<jusss> iMadper: 那和直接用/proc/config.gz有有区别？
<zsc> jusss: 乃不要把config弄到内核里,何必呢
<iMadper> jusss: 很多不需要的模块, 就不编译了. 自己找本书看看吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求一个东西类似于unity dash的东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454186 有没有这样的一个软件像unity dash那样可以快速的定位app然后打开，但是我又不想安装unity也不想装类似unity的的东西，只想找到一个可以快速定位app的软件，求介绍 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-01-01 16:4
<^k^>  ─> 7
<jusss> zsc: 没把config弄内核里呀？
<zsc> jusss: proc那个就是把config给整进去了的
<jusss> zsc: 那在.config里找到那行关键字改了不就行了
<iMadper> jusss: arch默认弄进去了. 很多发行版是直接考到/boot里面, 其实没关系. 半毛钱关西都没有. 看个人喜好.
<zsc> jusss: 不太保险
<jusss> zsc: 3000多行，真不是人看的
<iMadper> jusss: 不用纠结/proc/config.gz 无所谓的
<onlylove> jusss: 看主要的，剩下的默认
<zsc> jusss: 才3k吗???严重质疑
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> jusss: 不过, 你不是为了测试新patch, 真没必要自己编译...
<iMadper> jusss: 我这边倒是有几个numa balance的patch需要bisect, 你要是愿意, 我给你发patch地址
<jusss> iMadper: 那个systemd怎么跟内核挂上钩了？按理说启动方式跟内核有关？
<iMadper> jusss: 内核最后一步就是起init进程呀
<jusss> iMadper: 那arch的.config就不能给用sysv的debian编译用了？
<zsc> jusss: 那些内核的配置项有依赖关系,有时候你关了一个项会带动关很多项,最好用menuconfig改,这个带依赖分析..手动改config文件可能会引起编译或运行时的问题的
<jusss> zsc: menuconfig条目太多了。。。
<jusss> zsc: 我找了半天没找到我网卡的名字
<iMadper> jusss: 刻意. 那个是在代码里的, 不是在config里面的.
<zsc> jusss: 就是改自己关心的呀,设计的面太广,你不可能都懂的
<jusss> iMadper: zsc ,那编译使用make还是make -jN?
<iMadper> jusss: -jn
<zsc> jusss: 偶不用-jN,没效果,感觉
<iMadper> jusss: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/init/main.c#L840   这里, 指定的内核用啥做init进程
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux/init/main.c - Linux Cross Reference - Free Electrons
<iMadper> zsc: .... .... 你单核cpu?
<zsc> jusss: iMadper 双核
<iMadper> zsc: 效果拔群
 * iMadper 强烈表示: make -jN 效果拔群
<gebjgd> 你们用什么软件自己做挂历呢？
<iMadper> jusss: 不过没关系, arch现在的做法是, /sbin/init链接到 systemd了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我们不做挂历....
<gebjgd> iMadper: 还在用arch  不专业啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 那用啥? lfs
<gebjgd> iMadper: debian stable
<jusss> iMadper: 那个make -jN,那个N设多少？网上说的都不一样
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦, 不喜欢.
<gebjgd> iMadper: lfs是文盲
<iMadper> jusss: 你啥cpu?
<jusss> iMadper: intel i3
<maxiaojun> gebjgd: 你想辦法找出英文名可能能搜到
<iMadper> jusss: j3就行
<iMadper> gebjgd: 如果我真的想做专业点儿, debian是绝对不行, 估计只有fedora才能满足
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个命令是什么意思cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454188 ADL_SDK$ ls ADL_SDK_5.0.zip adlutil Public-Documents Sample-Managed ADL_SDK.html include Sample cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK 统计信息: 发表于 由 huxiao9467 — 2014-01-01 17:00
<jusss> iMadper: 有的说是核心数*2
<gebjgd> iMadper: fedora闹太套
<jusss> iMadper: 有的说是核心数+1
<maxiaojun> 給RH工作確實得用Fedora的趕腳
<iMadper> jusss: 不用, 你就j3就行了.
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 我用的就是英文
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 内核开发的工具, 只有rh支持的最好.
<maxiaojun> gebjgd: 掛曆軟件的英文是
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 這個見仁見智吧
<iMadper> maxiaojun: kdump/systemtap/debug kernel/debug info
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: calendar
 * gebjgd 先吃早餐
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 不是见仁见智, 这个是很明显, 只要你对比过, 就知道的答案.
<maxiaojun> gebjgd: 那你肯定搜出很多無關結果
<maxiaojun> iMadper: SUSE不是折騰內核也很強
<iMadper> maxiaojun: kdump的auto选项 现在suse还不支持.
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: suse必须折腾内核
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 這種比較有意義嗎
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 当然有意义
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我的观点是: rh的系统, 里面的kernel 调试工具最全
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 难道没有意义吗?
<maxiaojun> 除非你非常確定別人沒有發明別的調試工具
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: suse的内核向来破  没有aufs 没有新的特性
<maxiaojun> 之前Greg Kroah-Hartman不是SUSE的
<iMadper> maxiaojun: greg 和 mel都是suse的
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 我都拼不出 greg kh的全名... 你是搞内核的?
<maxiaojun> 我Google的啊
<iMadper> maxiaojun: ... ...
<maxiaojun> 難道這裡不讓用Google？
<gebjgd> iMadper: 小军就是著名的linuxtoy评论人
<gebjgd> iMadper: 见神杀神  见鬼杀鬼
<maxiaojun> 現在已經不去了
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: google北京？
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 你怎么蹦出这句话的? 我哪句话里有不让用google的含义了????
<iMadper> gebjgd: linux toy是啥?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 他能找出任何理由让你觉得你不行 你太弱 他强
<maxiaojun> 我也只是問一問
<gebjgd> iMadper: 一个类似与cnbeta的地方
<gebjgd> iMadper: linux搞基网站
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦. cnbeta文章一般, 但是下面的喷子很强
<gebjgd> iMadper: 晓得就好
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩, 无论什么文章, 都有果粉和android狗对喷. 或者小米跟果粉火拼.
 * iMadper 干活去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个命令是什么意思cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454189 ADL_SDK$ ls ADL_SDK_5.0.zip adlutil Public-Documents Sample-Managed ADL_SDK.html include Sample cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK 统计信息: 发表于 由 huxiao9467 — 2014-01-01 17:16
<onlylove> 元旦还有人在辛苦干活……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 人家那叫敬业 懂么
 * gebjgd 继续做挂历
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个命令是什么意思cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454190 ADL_SDK$ ls ADL_SDK_5.0.zip adlutil Public-Documents Sample-Managed ADL_SDK.html include Sample cp include/* ~/cgminer/ADL_SDK 统计信息: 发表于 由 huxiao9467 — 2014-01-01 17:18
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 求助删除软RAID1的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454191 买了一个VPS，硬盘500G*2 默认做了软RAID1 求助怎么删除掉 官方给了这个教程 http://www.tcpdump.com/kb/os/linux/r...d-devices.html 还是不行，求助高手帮助 root@ns3266362:~# df -kh Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on rootfs 20G 705M 18G 4% / /dev/root 2
<^k^>  ─> 0G 705M 18G 4% / devtmpfs 2.0G 4.0K 2.0G 1% /dev none 393M 248K 393M 1% /run none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /run/lock none 2.0G 0 2.0G 0% /run/shm /dev/md3 439G 71M 417G 1% /home ro …
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 刚转入rpm包系列的fedora http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454192 第一眼的感觉就是漂亮，不过也有很多问题，比如说flash的插件，好像源里没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-01-01 17:43
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • iphone5s怎样才能连接到ubuntu13.10啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454193 我现在用的是iphone5s，每次照完相片和视频，想把它们传到电脑里，可是每次用USB连接到电脑的时候，都无法连接，求大神们给我点建议，我该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 6liuwei — 2014-01-01 17:53
<IronWard> 5s...linux...eggache
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点. 18:13 新年快乐 : 29.241天
<imtxc> 睡了半天，这么多log
<imtxc> 你们的都没有去过节么，那我就放心了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生活小窍门 :
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 哈哈,你这是要动员起义啊。 :
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 漂亮女人在敲门 : 一个富裕人家的门前,来了个漂亮的女人在敲门,这家主人应声开门。 女人说:"我有件事情想和你太太商量。" 主人道:"很抱歉,我太太她出差了,一个月后才回来。" 女人笑笑说:"没关系,我可以等。"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 美女同事关心我 　 : 早上没吃早饭就赶到办公室。 一美女同事热心地递给我一盒纯牛奶。我一口气喝完,心里暖暖的。 到了下午下班,美女关切地问我:"你没事吧?" 我疑惑:"没事埃" 美女长舒一口气:"那就好,原来过期的牛奶喝了不会拉肚子,我可以放心的喂狗狗了,免得丢了浪费。"
<touparx> 人不如狗啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 本人新手，求大神们赐教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454195 本人新手，求大神们赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 幸福浅唱 — 2014-01-01 18:42
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 19:05 新年快乐 : 29.204天
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 我发誓,我真的没有化妆 :
<weeds> ...
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 磁盘阵列卡的虚拟磁盘mount出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454197 1.操作系统：ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso 2.硬件：XEON E5 2609, C600, 8G RAM, LSI 9280-24i4e磁盘阵列卡，3TB*24希捷硬盘 3.操作过程： a)安装操作系统 b)通过阵列卡自带的WEBBIOS制作RAID5阵列 c)PARTED-3.0分区：GPT,69TB
<^k^>  ─> d)mkfs.ext4 e)mount /dev/sda1 /sda1 出错：WRITE SAME failed.Manually zeroing 求解释，求答案 统计信息: 发表于 由 twht — 2014-01-01 19:21
<jiero> iMadper: 快去结婚吧
<iMadper> jiero: 结不起呀
<jusss> 今天晚上变成我一个人在宿舍了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 你雇人让结不起的人在北京为你工作，然后你就和老婆天涯海角的边跑边玩就好了
<jusss> 一个室友去找前对象了，一个去找现在还没搞上的，一个去找对方明确表示拒绝的，
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么可能...
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是干活去了么，怎么变dating了
<onlylove> 现在的草莓……哎……还是嘴馋……没办法了
<Sm4rkey> 草莓咋了
<jiero> 草莓不是季节
<jiero> 转基因的
<onlylove> jiero: 转基因……主要是农药，转基因，还没轮到草莓
<onlylove> 现在是季节的有啥……
<onlylove> 萝卜么
<Sm4rkey> 白菜
<onlylove> 萝卜好歹可以生吃，你要我生吃白菜么
<Sm4rkey> 白菜亦可生吃
<Sm4rkey> 口感比萝卜好
<onlylove> 别光说不练
<onlylove> 你吃给我看
<onlylove> 我生吃萝卜给你看
<Sm4rkey> 哈哈 我想吃草莓
<gebjgd> onlylove: 萝卜就是生吃的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 白萝卜也是么
<gebjgd> onlylove: 说的就是白萝卜
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那不是做菜煮汤用的么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我在这边超市有发现有一种红萝卜，皮是红色的，瓤是白色的，很像水萝卜，那个萝卜据说生吃不好吃，要做菜才好吃
<gebjgd> onlylove: 萝卜多了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 都可以生吃
<imtxc> onlylove: 他女朋友叫“活”
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，小心自己的人身安全，嗯，就这样……
<imtxc> onlylove: 他脾气变好了的
<dchxcrow> 有什么好玩的地图应用没？
<onlylove> imtxc: 是么，我@下？
<imtxc> onlylove: 别闹
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 使用PPTP VPN client问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454198 Code: pptpsetup --create my_tunnel --server vpn.example.com --username alice --password foo --encrypt 运行如上代码后报错 Code: /usr/bin/pptpsetup: could not find MPPE support in kernel 搜索后无果,wiki里也没提到,如何解决呢,谢谢 已经试过modprobe ppp_mppe,还是同
<^k^>  ─> 样的报错提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxcqcv — 2014-01-01 20:10
<zsc__> test
<^k^> zsc__:点点点. 20:19 新年快乐 : 29.153天
 * imtxc 碎
<jiero> onlylove: 萝卜那种萝卜不是用来做沙拉的
 * jiero 错了，想说是用来做沙拉的
<abc_> g 沙拉
<^k^> abc_: 沙拉 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=沙拉 409篇文章 |...| 美食厨房|沙拉|的做法大全。水果|沙拉|,蔬菜|沙拉|,|沙拉|酱,水果|沙拉|的做法,|沙拉|的做法.
<abc_> g zsh
<^k^> abc_: zsh http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zsh |Zsh| is a shell designed for interactive use, although it is also a powerful scripting language.
<gebjgd> 国产又出神机器了
<gebjgd> 美莱士 8核
<abc_> g 美莱士
<^k^> abc_: 美莱士 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=美莱士 |美莱|仕手机为性价比而生！工厂直接销售减少中间环节，追求极致体验高品质智能 手机，|美莱|仕手机口碑得到100多万会员的认可！
<onlylove> 不明白……组装工厂而已……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 所以便宜啊
 * onlylove 想起当年功能机依靠联发科爆发的那段时间
<jiero> 欧洲人买不下一个组装工厂啊，中国保护能力太强了
<onlylove> jiero: 和保护能力没啥关系，还是成本，中国工人成本和欧洲比还是便宜
<onlylove> jiero: 不然苹果也不会在中国组装了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 现在联发科超强啊  直接秒杀中低端市场
<jiero> onlylove: 呃，欧洲人买不起个小工厂。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我用的就是mtk
<onlylove> jiero: 黑莓，不是之前不在中国生产，现在也找富士康了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我也用mtk啊，mtk很多东西啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: 还支持自动开关机
<onlylove> gebjgd: ralink的无线卡就是mtk的
<gebjgd> onlylove: mtk6577
<jiero> 我没见过黑莓
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哎呀呀，咱俩手机一样的U
 * jiero 没见过黑莓手机
<onlylove> jiero: 黑莓一点不好玩
 * jiero 没见过 palm 手机
<gebjgd> onlylove: 反正我不跑游戏  速度很不错了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。不知道。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 跑毛游戏……我拿手里发现和功能机没差别嘛，还不如功能机稳定
<gebjgd> onlylove: 什么是功能机？
<jiero> onlylove: 刚才看到黑莓新的使用 qt
<onlylove> gebjgd: nokia 1110
<onlylove> gebjgd: 知道了？
<onlylove> jiero: 用啥都一样，反正快死了
<onlylove> jiero: 用qt能起死回生么
<jiero> onlylove: 用qt的，都死了
<abc_> 要不要抢一个美莱士
<gebjgd> onlylove: 1110?
<gebjgd> 不知道
<onlylove> g nokia 1110
<jiero> onlylove: 你给我举出一个要活得更好地例子
<^k^> onlylove: nokia 1110 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nokia 1110 The |Nokia 1110| and |Nokia 1110i| are low-end GSM cell phones sold by Nokia. The 1110 was released in 2005; the 1110i was released in 2006. Both are aimed  |...|
<onlylove> jiero: KDE还活着，虚拟天文馆也活着
<maplebeats> qt~
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在双手机了，用了老的 S&E 的w705
<maplebeats> qt挺不错的
<gebjgd> jiero: 双手机干嘛
<jiero> onlylove: qt的软件死了一大队了。
<onlylove> jiero: GTK都快没人用了
<jiero> gebjgd: 另一个专门mp3和记步器
<onlylove> jiero: 说的就和gtk没死一堆似的
<jiero> onlylove: KDE套件里的死的绝对比GNOME套件里死的多不是？
<jiero> onlylove: 连 basket都死了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 双手机，俩号码呗
<gebjgd> jiero: 蛋疼  我都是一个联想 p770 双卡
<gebjgd> jiero: 3天一充电
<jiero> gebjgd: 多了95g而已
<onlylove> gebjgd: 表示2周一充电
<dreameyesonme> 新年快乐！！！
<gebjgd> onlylove: 2个手机都是？
<jiero> onlylove: 你妹，没电话的
<gebjgd> onlylove: 扯蛋呢
<onlylove> 还以为妹子过节了不来陪我们玩了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> gebjgd: 功能机电池小，一周一次，800的，智能机2周一次，2200的
<dreameyesonme> 过什么节？？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 啥智能机啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 今天元旦好吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: oppo ulike2
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 赔我们聊天吧。孩子
<gebjgd> onlylove: 黑莓也没戏啊
<dreameyesonme> 我堂哥一家去新加坡了 然后我就来他家照顾他妈TT
<dreameyesonme> 七天啊。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我主要是电话少，不玩，然后就这样了
<dreameyesonme> 擦
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我天天玩  电话 3天
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我曾经用nokia 1110待机20天
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 7天，你可以练习3种街舞，玩20种折纸，学会基本乐理
<onlylove> jiero: 然后堂哥的妈就不管了……
<dreameyesonme> 别说了 我今天帮他家把窗户擦干净了。。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我用nokia 210 待机40天
<dreameyesonme> 半天
<dreameyesonme> 累死我了
<dreameyesonme> 外面也要擦
<dreameyesonme> 怎么擦啊 好难弄。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 当然是肥皂水
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 哦。用拖把擦啊。准备3个拖把
<dreameyesonme> 不是这个 是擦不到。。
<dreameyesonme> 那个设计不好
<dreameyesonme> 很多地方擦不到
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这边阿姨用拖把擦落地窗的
<dreameyesonme> 我绞尽脑汁
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 当然，那个拖把是特制的
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。反正就是很难搞。。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 拖把可以换头的
<dreameyesonme> 我又怕她摔下去
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 擦完以后换一个类似刀片的拖把头，把肥皂水刮干净
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你可以问下公交车司机怎么擦车的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不要擦的很彻底，没意义
<dreameyesonme> 别说了  主要是设计的不好。。中间的那块玻璃不能动
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 差不多文化就应该用在这种没意义的事情上
<dreameyesonme> 老人就是这样啊
<dreameyesonme> 非要搞得一尘不染
<dreameyesonme> 可是旁边是马路啊
<dreameyesonme> 怎么可能不沾灰。。
<dreameyesonme> 然后就是各种吐槽  一刻不停地跟我讲话 。。。我才过了一天半。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这样吧，你随便找个手机，充满电，然后找个基本没啥电话的sim扔进去，然后把手机锁抽屉，可以试试，然后你会发现很多手机待机时间其实很长
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那是废话
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 一刻不停的嫌玻璃脏了？
<dreameyesonme> 怪不得我嫂子走前跟我说 7天诶 你能行吗
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我随便找个手机  不充电  关机  待机时间无限
<dreameyesonme> 不是。。说她媳妇坏话
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那不叫待机
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 用你和检察官辩论的能力和她辩论
<dreameyesonme> 我才不跟她争论呢
<dreameyesonme> 跟老人相处的办法就是 听她说
<dreameyesonme> 时不时表示认可
<dreameyesonme> 就行了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我可不行
<dreameyesonme> == 其实老人家挺可怜的
 * jiero 属于反社会分子
<dreameyesonme> 我这堂哥都43了 她妈都70了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不知道怎么说，如果你可怜别人，到头来可怜的可能是你
<dreameyesonme> 还要帮他带小孩
<dreameyesonme> 如果她说的都是真的的话 我嫂子就真的是太懒了
<dreameyesonme> 啥都不做实在过不去
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你觉得可能么
<dreameyesonme> 也有可能啊
<dreameyesonme> 我嫂子看起来蛮傲娇的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 懒：本来就是主观的；嘿嘿。我自己绝对不会叠被，有人说是懒。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 婆婆和媳妇的问题，你以后也会遇到，现在只要听着就好
<dreameyesonme> 这样说吧 我姐在家平时上班周末会在家打扫卫生这个很正常。。我嫂子从来不，连衣服的话只洗自己内裤 老公和孩子都不管
<dreameyesonme> 我当然只听着啊
<dreameyesonme> 还能怎么样
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 画出逻辑关系来帮那老姑娘
<gebjgd> dreameyesonme: 好吃不过饺子，好玩不过嫂子
 * adam8157 会把杯子整齐的摆成一溜 但是拒绝叠起来 丑 且不实用
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你和我女儿一样的水平了 恭喜你
<onlylove> adam8157: 你能把杯子叠起来吗？
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。反正我觉得婆媳关系真的难处理
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的孩子照片更新出来
<jiero> onlylove: 能啊
<adam8157> 应该说叠成一条的形状
<gebjgd> jiero: 供你撸管？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你能把杯子叠成一条？
<gebjgd> jiero: 别想！
<jiero> gebjgd: 去你的，和我妹比比
<dreameyesonme> 我哥的妈妈帮他们照顾小孩 天天洗衣做饭 我嫂子还划不来她
<adam8157> onlylove: 是啊, 竖着三等分叠不完了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的脑袋一直这么坏。
<onlylove> adam8157: 什么杯子，马克杯还是纸杯
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 你妹多大？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 3岁和9岁
<adam8157> onlylove: 哦... 我说被子...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 俩超萌的萝莉
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 是表妹
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
 * jiero 抽 adam8157
<dreameyesonme> 我这个侄女才4岁 也蛮萌的 而且超级聪明。。
<adam8157> 啷个?
<dreameyesonme> 非常受不了
 * jiero 在大妹妹小时候把她放在大箱子里滚。
<jiero> 那是她最喜欢的游戏
<dreameyesonme> ==、
<dreameyesonme> 你是坑妹妹吧？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 现在她是平衡冠军，拉人转圈圈自己绝对不晕倒
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 连着转100圈反向一百圈没问题
<breeze_growing> who are we talking about?
<breeze_growing> 我们在谈论谁？
<jiero> breeze_growing: 你想讨论谁？
<dreameyesonme> == jiero的妹妹
<adam8157> breeze_growing: translated by google?
<breeze_growing> translated by myself
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 做转圈的游戏我是不行的。
<breeze_growing> not a clue on whom ...
 * adam8157 晚饭是啤酒 苹果 和花生
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 过山车算简单地了。
<jiero> adam8157: 晚饭是鲜螃蟹
<jiero> adam8157: 只吃螃蟹了
<onlylove> 表示晚饭只能吃酸奶和草莓了，别的吃不下
<dreameyesonme> 我现在不敢玩过山车了 以前表示没压力
<adam8157> jiero: 混蛋 我想回家吃了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你怀孕了
<jiero> lol
<dreameyesonme> 为什么？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 感觉怀孕的各种能力下降很多
<dreameyesonme> 我都不知道你居然知道？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 如果我不是圣母玛利亚就是伽椰子
<jiero> adam8157: 到几月就没螃蟹了？
<gebjgd> 我是个16岁的女孩，我有一个比我大两岁的亲哥哥。从我记事起哥哥就很疼我，什么都让着我。但是记得是去年的时候他上了李毅吧后就像变了个人一样。有一天晚上他冲进我的房里，那时候我只穿着内衣，我们毕竟是亲兄妹，我也没介意什么。他当时告诉我知道了一个丰胸的好办法，作为我的亲哥哥我当然相信他，我也正为平胸而烦恼，那晚他
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<breeze_growing> 感觉比较凌乱……
<dreameyesonme> gebjgd: 你确定有孩子了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 孩子照片拿出来
<adam8157> jiero: 不鸡到 反正冬天有
<gebjgd> dreameyesonme: 你确定有我的孩子了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表管他，他那是准备被踢的节奏
<gebjgd> jiero: 不给
<fredzjx> gebjgd：←_←
<dreameyesonme> 好吧。。过节真无聊啊
<gebjgd> fredzjx: 高手
<dreameyesonme> 2014年了居然
<zsc__> gebjgd: 乃发的什么乱码
<gebjgd> fredzjx: 你还活着
<gebjgd> zsc__: 鄙视下你的weechat
<gebjgd> zsc__: 换irssi就不乱了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 是的，2014了
<zsc__> gebjgd: 偶用的xchat好吧
<gebjgd> zsc__: 垃圾
<zsc__> gebjgd: 默认latin
 * jiero 曾经碰到过一个现在已经是大龄美女的同学，从北京回故乡就是为了养老结婚的，和我谈了几句，就鄙视我了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> irssi 可以猜测编码, weechat和xchat渣渣
<breeze_growing> empathy咋样？
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 为啥鄙视你？
<onlylove> jiero: 怎么被鄙视的
<jiero> breeze_growing: irc命令不不好使。
<abc_> jiero: 你故乡哪里的
<dreameyesonme> 2014年大家都有什么愿望
<dreameyesonme> 他黄山的
<jiero> onlylove dreameyesonme 因为我正好缺乏她目的那些方面的责任感
<IronWard> 马上有啪啪啪
<dreameyesonme> 是吧？
<abc_> dreameyesonme: 考上好大学
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不是。
<dreameyesonme> 。。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你猜不出来
<gebjgd> IronWard: 马背上有毛
<gebjgd> IronWard: 所以就是马上有毛啪啪啪
<dreameyesonme> 那是谁啊 我记得有人说自己要回家了啊 黄山啊。。
<onlylove> jiero: 居然穿斗篷进来
<jiero> 能猜出我省份的我只见过一个韩国女生。
<IronWard> gebjgd, irssi...
<dreameyesonme> abc_: 你是高中生？
<abc_> dreameyesonme: 被你发现了
<jiero> onlylove: 有天好奇，就去申请了，结果没人回复，第二天就有了
<jiero> abc_: 小学生么？
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 黑吉辽？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不是
<abc_> jiero: 请为节操充值
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 要我爆料否
<dreameyesonme> 你说呀
<fredzjx> gebjgd为什么不活着？
<zsc__> jiero: 是延边的,哈哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 甘肃？
<jiero> onlylove: 你觉得我长得像哪里人？
<onlylove> jiero: 看长相，我觉得只要不是少数民族，全国差不多
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 我认识一个甘肃的男生
<breeze_growing> jiero: 如何看你的长相？:)
<dreameyesonme> 性格非常好
<jiero> onlylove: 我后来发现真的，很像福建人
<jiero> breeze_growing: 我们见过面。。。
 * zsc__ 想看[来自星星的你],哪里有
<breeze_growing> jiero: 哦
<zsc__> 第五集
<dreameyesonme> == 是什么
<dreameyesonme> 韩剧 听起来像
<onlylove> jiero: 我见过个甘肃的，和你很像，那时候我在知春路那边上班，那孩子就去了几天，有RHCE
 * jiero 挥出 天马流星拳
<onlylove> jiero: 当然，RHCE是青鸟的
<gebjgd> fredzjx: 连夜上网  撸管  不睡觉  你还能活着？
<jiero> RHCE 青鸟。。。那些是什么
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: jiero是和武松一个地方的
<jiero> onlylove: 武松在哪里。。。
<zsc__> 山东一梦山的
<dreameyesonme> 武松？？我没看过水浒。。
<onlylove> jiero: 青鸟，就是北大青鸟培训，RHCE，就是红帽认证砖家
<breeze_growing> 荷泽
<dreameyesonme> 哦 菏泽我知道啊
<jiero> 武松，绰号“行者”，因为排行第二，又名武二、武二郎，清河县（今河北省清河县）人
<breeze_growing> 梁山是在荷泽吧？
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 我只是说省份，你们就别扒拉武松的家了 cc zsc__
<jiero> onlylove: 错了吧
<fredzjx> gebjgd：So what?
<gebjgd> zsc__: 武松出生在河北省清河县武家那村。
<abc_> > joke
<onlylove> jiero: 哎？不是梁山的？
<zsc__> gebjgd: 这是在讨论什么???
<^k^> abc_: 笑到面瘫的内涵段子、恶做剧 : 一次打篮球把膝盖蹭破了皮,过了几日就结痂了。。。一日浴室洗澡,搓澡的大叔看到了膝盖上的伤,语重心长地说:小伙子要多换换姿势阿。。。
<onlylove> g 武松
<^k^> onlylove: 武松 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=武松 |武松|，绰号“行者”，因为排行第二，又名武二、武二郎，清河县（今河北省清河县）人，是 中國古代四大名著之一的《水浒传》中的其中一個主角及古典名著《金瓶梅》中的 |...|
<breeze_growing> g 景阳岗
<^k^> breeze_growing: 景阳岗 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=景阳岗 |景阳岗|-景阳岗位于阳谷县张秋镇|景阳岗|村东100米。因小说中“|景阳岗|武松打虎”的 故事而驰名国内外。据阳谷县志|景阳岗|记， 当年这里岗阜起伏，草密林茂，人烟稀少，  |...|
<dreameyesonme> g 爸爸去哪儿
<^k^> dreameyesonme: 爸爸去哪儿 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=爸爸去哪儿 |爸爸去哪儿|综艺,|爸爸去哪儿|在线观看:《|爸爸去哪儿|》是湖南卫视推出的新一档节目, 这档名人代际沟通纪实节目将创新视角对准亲子关系,在儿童成长教育遭遇“父爱 |...|
<onlylove> 阳谷不是德州的么……
<zsc__> g 来自星星的你
<^k^> zsc__: 来自星星的你 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=来自星星的你 《|來自星星的你|》（朝鮮語：별에서온그대），為韓國SBS自2013年12月18日起播出的 水木迷你連續劇。由《錢的戰爭》、《風之畫師》、《樹大根深》的張太侑導演與《賢內助 |...|
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈 好好玩
<breeze_growing> g dreameyesonme
<gebjgd> g 庆封包子铺
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> breeze_growing: dreameyesonme http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dreameyesonme After finally learning to play the piano I managed to play the song of my |dream -| |Eyes on Me| - within five months of instruction. * I learned how to solve the |...|
<dreameyesonme> ==
<^k^> gebjgd: 庆封包子铺 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=庆封包子铺 4 days ago |...| 御|封包子铺|，发财喽！（开个玩笑啊）其实从习总这一招棋看腐败分子麻烦大了，反 腐败的决心也大了，国家兴旺发达指日可待。复兴中华之梦的希望 |...|
<gebjgd> g 中科红旗讨薪
<^k^> gebjgd: 中科红旗讨薪 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=中科红旗讨薪 5 days ago |...| 12月27日，|红旗|Linux发行商|中科红旗|员工发出请愿信|讨薪|，信的内容矛头直指|中科| |红旗|最大股东中科院软件所。作为曾经的中国最大Linux操作系统 |...|
<abc_> > joke
<onlylove> 哎，可怜的红旗
<zsc__> g 东突
<^k^> zsc__: 东突 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=东突 本条目中立性有争议。內容、語調可能帶有明顯的個人觀點或地方色彩。 （2006年11 月23日） 加上此模板的編輯者需在討論頁說明此文中立性有爭議的原因，以便讓各 |...|
<gebjgd> onlylove: 早就知道是这下场
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 哇又找到你了
<^k^> abc_: 作为一只狗,长成了熊样......你对得起你爹妈吗?＊（转） :
<fredzjx> g 葫芦娃X北斗神拳
<gebjgd> zsc__: 你是种族主义者
<^k^> fredzjx: 葫芦娃X北斗神拳 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=葫芦娃X北斗神拳 3 days ago |...| |葫芦娃X北斗神拳|，进来就别想出去. 搬运下《葫芦神拳》，原曲地址：http://fc.5sing. com/8678178.html @五色石南叶. 分享到：. 新浪微博腾讯微博QQ |...|
<dreameyesonme> breeze_growing: 怒指！
<gebjgd> g 匈奴人
<^k^> gebjgd: 匈奴人 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=匈奴人 |匈奴人|與其他遊牧民族相同，「隨畜牧而轉移」，其畜物以馬、牛、羊為多，而橐駝、驢 則比較少。他們的生活是逐水草而居，沒有固定居住的地點，不以耕田為主要生活 |...|
<zsc__> gebjgd: 偶不知道
<gebjgd> g 匈牙利人
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你的邮箱暴露了
<iMadper> 困死了.
<^k^> gebjgd: 匈牙利人 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=匈牙利人 维基共享资源中相关的多媒体资源：|匈牙利人|. 子分类. 本分类有以下15 |...| 人‎ (1个 分类， 1个页面). "|匈牙利人|"分类中的页面. 以下17个页面属于本分类，共17个页面。
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 停 转移话题
<breeze_growing> dreameyesonme: 你的名字真是很有典故啊。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 孩子。
<dreameyesonme> 你们不看爸爸去哪儿？
<gebjgd> dreameyesonme: 那是什么东西？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 若想人不知，除非己莫为
<gebjgd> dreameyesonme: 李刚去哪儿？
<zsc__> 那玩意都是women看
<dreameyesonme> breeze_growing: 怎么？
<dreameyesonme> 李刚去新加坡了。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我看了一下介绍，那女孩比较像我妹
<dreameyesonme> jiero: cindy
<dreameyesonme> ？
<breeze_growing> dreameyesonme: kidding
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这些人没时间看电视
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 。。
<dreameyesonme> 我最喜欢天天了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 那名字让我想起了 Cinderella
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我已经快两年没看电视了，地铁里面的不算
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 是 cindy
<jiero> onlylove: 网上看
<jiero> onlylove: 你现在就可以看啊
<onlylove> jiero: 网上也不看
<breeze_growing> dreameyesonme: 张阳？
 * zsc__ 没科幻片看,只能韩剧凑副凑副
<jiero> breeze_growing: 恶人啊
<breeze_growing> jiero: 怎么了？
<dreameyesonme> breeze_growing: 张阳你也认识？
<dreameyesonme> ==
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 他明显跟踪你的痕迹找到的
<breeze_growing> dreameyesonme: google的
<dreameyesonme> zsc__: 推荐 主君的太阳
<zsc__> dreameyesonme: 科幻否?
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你出卖了朋友
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: so 知道google的厉害了吧……
<dreameyesonme> breeze_growing: 你们别这样嘛。。
<dreameyesonme> 我给你们看美女
<dreameyesonme> 照片
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 来
<zsc__> 谁来google我呀....
<dreameyesonme> 就上次看过的呀
<onlylove> 哎，有人真闲的
<breeze_growing> dreameyesonme: oh yeah~
<onlylove> g zsc__
 * jiero 啪的一生打 dreameyesonme 的脑袋。。。还不醒醒。。。
<^k^> onlylove: zsc__ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zsc__ The Zürcher Schlittschuh Club Lions (|ZSC| Lions) are a professional ice hockey team located in Zürich, Switzerland, playing in the National League A. The home  |...|
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 换 nick 呗。。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 那样以后就没来源了。
<jiero> 这个肯定被注册过
<onlylove> 好吧，这下真心没法找了
<onlylove> jiero: 可以加尾巴嘛
<abc_> 就像这样
<jiero> adam8157: 门房李大爷
<leeeeeeeee> 我擦 先数数 看有几个字母
<leeeeeeeee> 不然下次登不上了
<zsc__> ...
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 。。。
<zsc__> 无语
<zsc__> nick和id不一样
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 赶紧改个能记得住的
<zsc__> 你也没注册呀
<abc_> 就叫abcd
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我想起你的名字了.
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 如果你从登陆的时候没用用密码的话，应该无所谓的
<leeeeeeeee> 不要想
<jiero> 算了。
<leeeeeeeee> 女朋友和1000万只能选一个，你觉得你会假装考虑多久？
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 为啥要假装考虑
<fredzjx> 有1000万还能找不到女友？
<leeeeeeeee> 我在人人看到的
<onlylove> fredzjx: 这个问题的前提是，你女朋友问你，她和1000万
<onlylove> fredzjx: 如果本身就是单身，无所谓了
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: 还是你的理解能力高点
<fredzjx> onlylove：哈哈，挺适合我的，我本来就单身
<iMadper> 谁是校园网? 帮我看看六维是上不了了嘛?
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 单身表示没有女友，只能选1000万
<onlylove> 顺便吐槽下，这是个超级无聊加脑缺的问题
<leeeeeeeee> iMadper: 爱莫能助 我正好不在学校
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: 那你要是有女友呢
<iMadper> leeeeeeeee: 恩, 我正好也不在学校
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 女朋友啊
<leeeeeeeee> 【2013年快要结束了，“90后”女孩开始进入晚婚年龄】第一批“90后”女生年满23岁，《婚姻法》规定，男满25周岁、女满23周岁的初婚为晚婚。“连‘90后’妹子都到了晚婚年龄，让我们情何以堪？” 未婚“80后”女生顿感“危机四伏”啊！！！身边确实还有大批优秀的“80后”单身女孩，祝福你们~
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 这个问题纯粹看个人喜好
<leeeeeeeee> iMadper: 你不是早不在学校了么
<iMadper> leeeeeeeee: 对呀, 我有说我在学校吗?
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 如果是你，你问我这个问题，如果我回答1000万，你岂不是会很伤心
<leeeeeeeee> iMadper: 是是是，我不该说上一句话
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: 这都可以？好吧
<StarBrilliant> 我一回来就被eeeeeeeee刷屏了……
<StarBrilliant> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<zsc__> onlylove: 1000w是虚的,回答不要1000w要女友是实的,所以你要大喊,要女的
<onlylove> 是不以后称呼l9e
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<onlylove> zsc__: 反正这问题很弱智就是了
<zsc__> onlylove: 不仅仅要女友,还要编出冠冕堂皇的理由...这叫浪漫?
<justcc> leeeeeeeee: 是管理员？
<onlylove> zsc__: 好像是的……
<leeeeeeeee> 嗯
<onlylove> 又快10点了……又要准备睡觉了……
<onlylove> 明天上班，后天上班，大后天周末
<justcc> leeeeeeeee: wow
<leeeeeeeee> zsc__: 你可以看TVB的 MY盛LADY
<leeeeeeeee> 我刚刚看完 不错哦
<zsc__> 偶要看韩剧,还得是科幻的
<iMadper> 韩剧不都是科幻的嘛?
<onlylove> zsc__: 蓝色生死恋什么的不都是科幻么
<zsc__> iMadper: 不知道
<leeeeeeeee> zsc__: 那你看 主君的太阳啊
<onlylove> g 韩剧有三宝
<^k^> onlylove: 韩剧有三宝 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=韩剧有三宝 1.|韓劇有三寶|：車禍、癌症、治不好. 2.謊言有三寶：天長、地久、愛到老。 3.型男有三寶 ：親親，抱抱，再推倒。 4.周董有三寶：哎呦，不錯，這個屌。 ⋯⋯5.大學生有三寶： |...|
<leeeeeeeee>  g MY盛LADY
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: MY盛LADY http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MY盛LADY 《|My盛Lady|》（英语：Bounty Lady），香港電視廣播有限公司時裝喜劇電視劇，由 黃子華、徐子珊、陳敏之及阮兆祥領銜主演，監製為文偉鴻。 於2013年萬千星輝頒獎 典禮 |...|
<leeeeeeeee> g 主君的太阳
<onlylove> zsc__: 车祸癌症治不好，最后都治好了
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: 主君的太阳 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=主君的太阳 《|主君的太阳|》是一部前所未有的全新概念题材“搞笑恐怖片”，讲述了一个一直以来只 接受自己所听所看到的、傲慢放肆且以自我为中心的男人的成长故事；同时还讲述了  |...|
<zsc__> onlylove: 昨天看的疯狂初恋?还有啥来着,奥,野蛮女友...实在是没得看了,科幻片怎么不出了
<onlylove> zsc__: 看日剧吧，GTO看过没
<zsc__> onlylove: 没有,
 * iMadper 碎叫
<zsc__> onlylove: 小鬼子的一向不看呀
<maplebeats> iMadper_Sleeping: 睡你妹
<iMadper_Sleeping> zsc__: 不看日本av太可惜了
* iMadper_Sleeping changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
<zsc__> iMadper_Sleeping: 一来就是G级别的,看不起
<iMadper_Sleeping> zsc__: 很多abc的
<iMadper_Sleeping> zsc__: g为啥看不起?
<justcc> 我刚发现empathy的命令功能一点都不弱啊
<iMadper_Sleeping> 唉, 不说了, 睡觉去.
<Paulyoung> 什么好东西:-$
<iMadper_Sleeping> justcc: 我记得 zsc__ 一开始用的empathy, 我说的命令, 他都说empathy不支持?
 * zsc__ 是的
 * iMadper_Sleeping ruby2.1 漂亮!
<freeflying> iMadper_Sleeping, 梦里?
<iMadper_Sleeping> freeflying: 候总早.
<iMadper_Sleeping> freeflying: 马上就进入梦里了
<freeflying> iMadper_Sleeping, 还有2个小时多点到明早
<iMadper_Sleeping> freeflying: 乃又去哪儿了?
<freeflying> iMadper_Sleeping, 首都啊
<iMadper_Sleeping> freeflying:  哦...
 * iMadper_Sleeping 我迷茫了...
<onlylove> iMadper_Sleeping: 你迷糊了吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 争吵有结果了?
<leeeeeeeee> 这个点就睡了
<leeeeeeeee> 有没有搞错
<leeeeeeeee> 2014年第一天诶
<adam8157> freeflying: 没听说
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 明天上班
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 2014年第一天也只是普通的一天而已
<freeflying> onlylove, 每天都是
<leeeeeeeee> 2013年最后一天的昨天 我居然八点就睡了
<leeeeeeeee> 好后悔啊
<zsc__> 主君这是鬼片的节奏,不喜欢呀
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说，我觉得冬至和夏至不是，因为太阳开始从回归线往后移了
<leeeeeeeee> 主君不是鬼。。
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: ==
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 今天不一样的地方是，今天是不是周末，可以睡到自然醒
<onlylove> 虽然昨晚上忘了把闹钟关掉
<zsc__> 这女主也太不萌了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04 不能在前面板插入耳机时自动关闭后面版输出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454199 RT，ALSAMIXER里也没有Auto-Mut这个选项，请教各位高手我应该怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Android ART — 2014-01-01 21:47
<leeeeeeeee> 要是萌的演不了啊。。
<onlylove> zsc__: 我看韩剧，都是看女主整过没
<leeeeeeeee> 这个女主演技很好 因为她要演她能看见鬼
<leeeeeeeee> 其实旁边什么都没有
 * onlylove 表示理解不了韩国为啥整容那么流行
<zsc__> 偶看整容的好看些,虽然有痕迹,但比不整强啊
<leeeeeeeee> zsc__: 如果想看萌的 那你看 我的女孩
<leeeeeeeee> 我看了好几遍了
<leeeeeeeee> 女主实在太太太好玩了
<zsc__> 05年的呀,太老了
<leeeeeeeee_> ==
<maplebeats> ~。~
<leeeeeeeee_> ==
<onlylove> 你们在比啥
<onlylove> 表情大赛么
<leeeeeeeee_> 我双眼皮
<leeeeeeeee_> 她单眼皮
<onlylove> 请用正确的代词他
<maplebeats> 冷，上床去
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你那边再冷能冷到哪里去
<onlylove> 想想明天晚上吃啥……
<leeeeeeeee_> 他。。。
<hoxily> weeds: 浙江杭州拱墅区萍水街万家花城
<weeds> 擦，那么老远
<weeds> 我在苏州工业园区群里村
<weeds> 杭州西湖可美？
<hoxily> 美不美干我何事
<onlylove> 美的话可以去看看
<weeds> 我是想去杭州旅游下
<onlylove> 你做向导
<weeds> onlylove正解
<leeeeeeeee_> 不美
<weeds> 那就不用啦
<weeds> 向导没准把我给卖了
<leeeeeeeee_> 说到西湖 想起那个太湖事件。。
<weeds> 太湖事件》
<weeds> ？
<abc_> g 太湖事件
<^k^> abc_: 太湖事件 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=太湖事件 耶鲁大学退休教授张育明医生撰文说：“根据我手边的党内机密文件显示，国内不少 地方出现一些超自然|事件|，其中最引人注意的就是毛 泽 东死后，在|太湖|中心每到 半夜 |...|
<leeeeeeeee_> 不是啦 就是我本科的时候 有一次我们学校的学姐跟几个复旦的学生去太湖旅游
<abc_> ＞ joke
<jiero> 什么问题
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 一句话雷人囧事小幽默 : 昨晚看月食,拍照片,竟然有人一直开闪光灯拍！！
<leeeeeeeee> 为什么我老是发不出去
<alvin_rxg> g 为什么他老是发不出去 | leeeeeeeee
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: 为什么他老是发不出去 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=为什么他老是发不出去 2013年4月4日 |...| |为什么|我的图片|老是发不出去|了|为什么|我的图片|发不出去|了...
<jiero> leeeeeeeee发什么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 蚊子你在，叮她一下
<leeeeeeeee> 就是我打字打好了
<leeeeeeeee> 发不出去啊
<jiero> leeeeeeeee 网络问题
<leeeeeeeee> 我就要下线了重新登
<jiero> leeeeeeeee是没有回显
<leeeeeeeee> ？？
<leeeeeeeee> http://www.uniqlo.cn/view_page-166956453.htm
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: ⇪ 开业百日店庆盛典-优衣库官方网络旗舰店
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 无他。手熟了，不能用了
<leeeeeeeee> 优衣库啊
<QXX> Hello，新人报道
<zsc__> 太   湖   事件真有伟人头像否....太湖那嘎杂的说说
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC在线插件库（内含大河蟹插件） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454200 xbmc的中文插件库更新了好久，但是还是有人找不到，找到一个在线添加xbmc插件库的方式。 添加在线目录，点击系统设置里的文件管理，在A面根目录下，点击添加目录。如图： 添加在线路径:http://fusion.xbm
<^k^>  ─> chub.com，并命名为fusion，点确定。 现在回到主界面，点击系统->扩展功能->从zip安装，从右侧我们可
<gviuns> ls
<jiero>  睡觉。
 * jiero 对衣服没兴趣，我有的衣服50%以上是别人给的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看到一个网站竟然从广东深圳 香港直接卖国产手机  所有山寨品牌都有
<Lattice> 发现一个IRC天大的好处
<Lattice> 每个频道都没有群主，不必担心
<gebjgd> Lattice: 谁说没有
<Lattice> gebjgd: 真的假的？有吗？
<gebjgd> 有帽子的人
<Lattice> 那不是机器人吗？
<gebjgd> Lattice: no
<Lattice> 你上次不是说是机器人？
<Lattice> 是不是有的是机器人，有的不是?
<gebjgd> Lattice: 恩那
<Lattice> gebjgd: 那channel都是谁建立的呢？
<Lattice> gebjgd: 我一直好奇这个
<gebjgd> Lattice`: 有人注册的
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-02
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助：Wine QQ Intl2.1 字体乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454203 如圖所示，其他地方的中文均可以正常展示，只有這兩處有問題。 求大俠指點。 截圖.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 idoldog — 2014-01-02 2:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吉祥如意的一家 :
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 08:35 新年快乐 : 28.642天
<kingbo> ^k^: 笑话呢。。。。
<^k^> kingbo, “它”是吗？ 09:03 新年快乐 : 28.623天
<MeaCulpa> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 休息一会儿 : 儿子做错了事,被我训斥后大哭了一个小时之久,我没有理他。待他不哭了,我问他:"你不哭了?"儿子答道:"不是不哭,我想休息一会儿。"
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37858
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果否认帮助NSA访问iPhone数据
<black_angel> 基佬们，迟了一天来给你们送祝福啦
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨，http://www.tapapercraft.com/commanders/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Commanders. « Total Annihilation Papercrafts
<jiero> lainme:  http://www.tapapercraft.com/commanders/
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 草莓奶和巧克力奶  : 这天小妹去邻居家玩,邻居家的阿姨刚生了个小弟弟,正在给小弟弟喂奶,小弟弟吃得很是开心。小表妹看着,一动不动,一会儿,嘴唇也开始动起来。邻居家的阿姨看见了,笑着说:"你是不是也想吃了?要不要吃一点?""不要！ "小表妹大声地说,"我妈妈的比你的好
<^k^>  ─> ,一个草莓奶一个巧克力奶！ "
<BitcoinDD> :-D
<BitcoinDD> 有没old-release的镜像源阿？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • KDE屏锁的一点问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454204 （貌似这里用K的人不多啊，有人能帮忙嘛） 老问题了，只要屏锁选择的是“简单的屏幕锁”，锁屏之后就无法唤醒了……黑屏只剩一个光标可移动 用的是Ubuntu 13.10,KDE 4.11.3，显卡是I卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hosiet — 2014-
<kk>  ─> 01-02 10:17
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> Ubuntu 3.2.0 ？
<black_angel> jiero: kernel
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 这里有华中农业大学的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454205 这里有华中农业大学的吗？是在校生吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 6liuwei — 2014-01-02 10:19
<NaoTanRen> imtxc_away: 粗来!
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 啊？
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 到
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。。。怎么了，你又脑瘫了。。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 激动了？送你一句话，刚才给茸茸的：新年快乐，你能撑到明年的——
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩, 谢谢. 我都这么多年了, 死不了~
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 其实我觉得生命是越活越重的。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 每年担当的更多
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 这倒是.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu主机奇怪的网络状态～求助高人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454206 在无线局域网中，有一台ubuntu主机，12.04，网卡是rtl8188ee，现象是这样的，只要长时间没有访问ubuntu主机（大约几分钟吧），就连接不上ubuntu了,,如果ping一下ubuntu主机，开始显示”无法访问主
<imtxc> jiero: 今天早上公司发邮件说给大家发了一张卡，我在地铁了高兴了一路，到公司一看，马蛋一个“感谢卡” ...  NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 好人卡..
<imtxc> 对啊
 * adam8157 被同事的烂发音搞抓狂了
 * adam8157 擦擦擦, 你能不能改改
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的前leader是个福建人……，一年多我对他口头安排的工作都是猜测的。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 他技术名词的英文发音太烂太烂太烂了...
<imtxc> onlylove, NaoTanRen 你们说过年回去买点啥好，我次哦，我怎么觉得我去年也问过这个问题
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 保暖秋裤之类的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 很实用
<imtxc> 这个可以回家了买嘛
<imtxc> 得买点北京特色的东西
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 我都穿一条裤子的
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 何必呢
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 好多年都不穿这万一
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 和苦呢
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 额...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21739631635
<^k^> NaoTanRen: ⇪ Kenyon 573 Polartec Power Stretch男保暖内衣秒patagonia c3 c4 价格:188.00 元
<freeflying> adam8157, 谁的发音膈应你了啊
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 你去DKN随便抓条抓绒裤就好
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我要速干...
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 办公室太热. 而且, 秋裤不好脱
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 海涛的东西现在都不赶趟了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> 今儿都腊月初二了
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 一条裤子足矣
<jiero> imtxc: 好东西，你可以保留个40年，看看你的公司还在不。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 每天换2个啊。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 没有为男人生产纸尿裤一般更换方式的内裤的哈。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 跨平台(Android, iOS, WP, HTML5)游戏开发libGDX学习教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454207 疯狂小土豆的跨平台游戏开发引擎libGDX游戏开发视频，本视频主讲Android和桌面游戏开发。libGdx是一个跨平台的2D/3D的游戏开发框架，它由Java/C/C++语言编写而成。它基于Apache License, Version 2.0
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 所以我不穿秋裤, 要不太热
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 考虑 ex officio?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩, 是呀.
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 大风天儿的时候, 抗补助
<NaoTanRen> 扛不住
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我快生日了, 你给我准备啥礼物了?
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 多少岁
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 我得算算...
<imtxc> test
<eexpress> 阴历？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 11:29 新年快乐 : 28.521天
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 11:29 新年快乐 : 28.521天
<imtxc> 唉，掉线了
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 阴历是90年腊月的.
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 阳历是91年1月的
<eexpress> 你还习惯阴历的生日？
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 都习惯. 都不过而已
<imtxc> eexpress: 我也是过阴历的生日啊
 * NaoTanRen <- 频道最小有木有!
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/837607.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=4f6127f1e52b45c29ae57c07a4b8aad2
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 卧槽 九零后
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【JBLOnBeat Micro WHTCH】JBL OnBeat Micro WHTCH 闪电接口便携式 iPhone 5 音乐底座/音箱 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<eexpress> 1月啊，这也是过尾巴生日啊。你是蛇尾巴啊。 NaoTanRen
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 没 iphone
 * adam8157 白活
<eexpress> imtxc: 额。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 怎么会??/
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 马尾巴!
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 本来就没有
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 哦. .
<eexpress> 。？
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 啥白活?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你这个生日，到底属什么
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你才九零后, 相比之下我白活了几年啊
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 那就冲锋裤好了
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 你是春节后>
<eexpress> ?
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 腊月!
<imtxc> eexpress: 腊月，亲
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 腊月有春节后?!
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 神!
 * imtxc 才是春节后
<eexpress> 那还是蛇尾巴嘛
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 马尾巴!
<NaoTanRen> ....
 * NaoTanRen 受不了了...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你属马？
<eexpress> 还没到马年啊
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 神, 你拉低频道智商了...
 * NaoTanRen 吃饭去
<imtxc> 明明属蛇
<eexpress> 现在马年？
<eexpress> @@@
<imtxc> eexpress: 不清楚啊，所以我昨天还在想这一段时间出生的人到底属什么
<eexpress> imtxc: 估计他喜欢属马
<imtxc> 属马那也是马头啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 查农历，当然春节前的，还是蛇啊。蛇尾巴
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 喜欢当种马。估计。lol
<imtxc> 难道曾经有过春节在元旦前面的？
<eexpress> imtxc: 不是，这家伙估计是23岁。
<eexpress> 我以为他说本命年
<onlylove> 看晕了，在智商掉下70之前快跑
<RainFlying> 昨天猫去扑鹦鹉了。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 扑到没
<RainFlying> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> 为啥我现在觉得oracel就是一超级大祸害
<onlylove> 哦，oracle！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 家里养了容易被猫攻击的，就别养猫了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 或者把它们关笼子里保护起来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454208 DNS配置的是我们公司自己的一个DNS地址 在此DNS内对某一个IP地址进行多次的解析，也就是说这个Ip绑定了多个域名。 在ubuntu上ping这个IP绑定的某个域名的时候会将这个IP所绑定的所有域名都解析出来了，这是为什么？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 flankershen — 2014-01-02 11:56
<onlylove> 因为觉得oracle是祸害，进而觉得google更加祸害
<onlylove> 搞啥论文，祸害出个hadoop
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Mozill Firefox 浏览器缓存有什么作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454209 是否数值越大，打开页面的速度就越快？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2014-01-02 12:03
<adam8157> gfrog_afk: 把你的微信小号删了
<onlylove> 微信……小号……
<onlylove> 有没有小小号
<adam8157> gfrog_afk: 看你也不用, 我不说你都不记得这小号, 略有洁癖的我就给删掉了...
<imtxc> 小号……
<jiero> adam8157: 在么。
<adam8157> jiero: .
<jiero> 好孩子 adam8157
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<adam8157> jiero: 撒子事情啊
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Celine Dion - Je Ne Suis Pas Celle
<jiero> adam8157: 我。一分钟后给你具体事。
<adam8157> jiero: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: moyes連熱刺都輸
<adam8157> huntxu: TOT一下子看起来想开心的表情了
<adam8157> 像
<adam8157> huntxu: moyes到底是慢热还是不行啊?
<imtxc> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a0531cdajw1ec51l4pvxsj20c81eh0xy.jpg
<huntxu> adam8157: spurs 今年 0-5 liver， 0-6 manc， 0-1 newcastle，就是2-1贏了manu
<huntxu> adam8157: 都半個賽季了，沒看到能成功的影子
<huntxu> adam8157: 排名比everton還低。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这妹子太可爱了 : 刚刚玩微信,捡到一个妹子的语音,然后就打开听了。 发现还是在唱歌,甚是好奇,仔细一听还是新年好的旋律。 然后就听到那姑娘闷着鼻子学小新唱着,"小小姑娘,清晨起床,提着裤子上茅房,茅房有人,没有办法,只好拉在裤子上……" 姑娘,你是有多欢乐啊……
<adam8157> huntxu: 我看大多数人还是保持乐观的
<huntxu> adam8157: 都是隔壁球迷吧。。。
<jiero> 小小姑娘,清晨起床,提着裤子上茅房,茅房有人,没有办法,只好拉在裤子上 。。。这是啥。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> cherrot: 怎么样才能不可能啊
<cherrot> jiero: 跳槽去外企 国企。。
<jiero> cherrot: 预备好跳槽了？
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<leeeeeeeee> 累死几个人了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 怎么为arch for n900编译内核？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454211 我在n900上用arch linux(u-boot)，尝试用maemo的内核去引导arch，结果引导后就没有输出了，屏幕黑掉。 请教下，如果重新为arch编译内核，应该怎么编译？不知道arch的原作者是谁，可以问他是怎么编译的。我自己
<^k^>  ─> 尝试编译了，能成功引导，就是没有输出。 关键是不知道怎么configure kernel,我在menuconfig下system type选了omap 3和rx-51.不知道还要选 …
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 擦玻璃？
<leeeeeeeee> 没。。
<onlylove> jiero: 小小姑娘清晨起床这个是卖花姑娘的歌词
<onlylove> jiero: 不过是改掉了
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 别给他打 : 母子俩参观军事展览馆。儿子看到一具导弹,饶有兴趣地问讲解员:这是什么? AA导弹。 干吗用的? 地对空,打飞机的。 哦！儿子高兴地说,那架飞机正飞过这儿,打给我看一下吧。 母亲正颜厉色地说:别给他打,这孩子没礼貌,他连'请'都不说一声。
<jiero> 。
<onlylove> centos连lsb_release这都不装了么
<jiero> g 卖花姑娘
<^k^> jiero: 卖花姑娘 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=卖花姑娘 电影剧情[编辑]. 花妮|姑娘|每天都要历尽艰辛采花拿到街头售卖。其父早亡，哥哥哲勇 被关进监狱，妈妈又得了重病，还有个失明的妹妹顺姬。为给妈妈买药，她不得不 |...|
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 聊天一上午。
<leeeeeeeee> 陪逛街逛了一上午
<leeeeeeeee> 非要在超市买衣服。。
<leeeeeeeee> 丑得要死 还贵
<leeeeeeeee> 质量也不好
<leeeeeeeee> 最后拉到专卖老年人服装店买了件 我觉得样子还可以的
<leeeeeeeee> 买完就说 要是他们说不好看 我就说是你选的。。。。。。
<leeeeeeeee> 我了去！！！！！！！！！！
 * NaoTanRen 好困
<leeeeeeeee> 而且我也快被火车票折腾死了
<leeeeeeeee> g frog
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: frog http://lmgtfy.com/?q=frog A strategic-creative consultancy that combines research, strategy, technology, and design to create products and services for Fortune 500 clients.
<leeeeeeeee> 噗
<leeeeeeeee> 有没有谁网速比较快的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于awk的用法 。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454212 各位大神，有一个问题我始终搞不懂： 我有一个文本文件data.cat: 1348.840969-41.107056 2348.802748-41.954959 3348.747167-43.298839 4348.776328-41.787413 5348.739272-42.733288 6348.706704-43.725525 7348.717778-43.210221 8348.761941-41.691888 10348.737033-42.304654 想把每
<^k^>  ─> 一行的内容都单独写到该行首个数字命名的文件中： 例如 第三行 写到 3.txt中 写了个循环脚本： for (( i=1 ; i<=10 ; i=i+1 )) do cat data. …
<adam8157> leeeeeeeee: 火车票提前多少天定来着?
<jiero> adam8157: 她已经回去了不是？
<adam8157> jiero: 谁?
<jiero> adam8157:  leeeeeeeee
<adam8157> jiero: 我回程要坐高铁了 算下时间
<imtxc> 谁啊，这么长尾巴
<jiero> imtxc: 就是个长尾巴啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 羡慕家里有高铁有机场的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我去青岛坐高铁
<jiero> imtxc: 你家里只有私人飞机么。
<imtxc> jiero: 机场里我家还远着呢
<jiero> imtxc: 航天飞机哈。
<imtxc> 返程票毫无压力
<imtxc> 买不到大不了多跟家呆一天，值
 * pity 谁能看懂这段 perl 脚本？ http://pastebin.ca/2522087
<nyfair> 谁啊ฦูููููููููููููููููููููู๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋๋，这么长的尾巴
<leeeeeeeee> adam8157: 网上订票和电话是20天
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<leeeeeeeee> 代售点18天
<leeeeeeeee> 火车站窗口是3天
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<leeeeeeeee> 返程票肯定还没开始卖啊。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<leeeeeeeee> 我回去的票还没搞定呢
<leeeeeeeee> 谁网速快
<leeeeeeeee> 明天帮着抢票啊
<nyfair> ด้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้้้้็็็็็้้้้้็็็็็
<leeeeeeeee> nyfair: 你输入的什么玩意儿？
<huntxu> pity: 這是啥模塊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天可以飛廈門坐廈深高鐵，一個半小時到家
<leeeeeeeee> roylez: 乐乐叔
<adam8157> huntxu: 我飞回家 然后高铁回来
<adam8157> huntxu: 你今天就回?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你覺得有這個可能
<huntxu> adam8157: 今年
<huntxu> typo =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 鄙視，威海還飛機。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是飛seoul然後轉回家的吧。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 要不绕远啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实可以
<huntxu> adam8157: 釜山也行
<huntxu> 還近
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧，看了一下還是漢城近
<freeflying> huntxu, 蛋蛋飞过去然后游回来
<adam8157> huntxu: 我出门坐公交二十分钟就有到仁川的轮渡
<jiero> adam8157: 对，你可以去韩国，讨个老婆回家。
<adam8157> '...
 * adam8157 发现自己还是不愁找的
<jiero> adam8157: 当然。
<pity> huntxu: 攻击服务器的
<huntxu> adam8157: 喲西，看來你也找到
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<jiero> 这里除了我会yunfan这样的怪胎，还有找不到的么？
<pity> huntxu: 我这有个服务器被攻击了，查到有这么个脚本
<huntxu> pity: 這沒什麽奇怪的啊，難道是利用哪裏的漏洞溢出麽。。。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47439/truth-of-redflag-linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 关于中科红旗的一些事实真相 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> pity: perl嘛，找ee神啊
<onlylove> pity: 这一大堆子程序啊
<leeeeeeeee> 晒太阳去咯
<pity> huntxu: onlylove 我对 perl 一点也不懂，这么几行代码居然能入侵……
<huntxu> pity: 你確定是由這麽幾行入侵的麽
<onlylove> pity: 这只是几行子程序而已
<onlylove> pity: sub是定义子程序的关键字
<pity> huntxu: onlylove 同事说入侵是用的这个，居然我们不清楚
<pity> 居然 ==> 具体
<onlylove> pity: 找找上下文，如果找不到上下文，我写过hello world说这个入侵的
<onlylove> pity: 你的同事是做perl么
<pity> 还有些其它的，我只保留了这个，其它的估计被收走了
<onlylove> pity: 还是做安全的，不知道不要瞎闹
<pity> onlylove: 安全
<jiero> 呵呵当选年度最伤人词汇
<jiero> 弱，谁用这种词汇
<onlylove> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> onlylove: ...你妹
<onlylove> jiero: 知道了吧
<jiero> onlylove: 你承认自己弱了，为啥啊。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu下有没有类似nas4free的软件，可以远程用web管理系统或者文件共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454213 ubuntu下有没有类似nas4free的软件，可以远程用web管理系统或者文件共享 nas4free_local - 系统资讯.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeffwangs — 2014-01-02 14:39
<onlylove> jiero: 弱么……
<onlylove> jiero: 比方说，论坛里面那个deepiin emacs，我其实真的很想说呵呵
<onlylove> jiero: 一个到目前我不知道是什么的东西，硬是要和vim这个已经确定是编辑器的东西比较
<jiero> onlylove: 。其实，就是一个无视加路过的代行词。
<jiero> onlylove: 嗬嗬
<imtxc> jiero: 呵呵
<leeeeeeeee> 嘿嘿
<imtxc> 唉，红旗的事儿说明现在靠科研经费不好过了么
<huntxu> onlylove: 和vim比編輯功能完全自殘
<huntxu> onlylove: 這就好比你寫了幾個vim的scripts然後自稱趕上emacs了一樣。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 我说过，不知道emacs是啥，也许就是个能煮咖啡的nano
 * jiero 抓起imtxc 头发，咔嚓剪断丢到火里。要积攒足够的做烧烤。
<imtxc> jiero: 口味这么重
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，红旗有时候我觉得是国内体制的事情，不过红旗的UI实在是，我个人觉得没啥品味
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个 deepin emacs 的王勇，貌似也写了听过 elisp 插件
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个核高基到底是啥
<huntxu> ... 囧，還有個英文名字andy stewart。。。
<jiero> 什么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我原来看他们用红旗5，整个一个winxp
<huntxu> 我還以為deepin請了外國雇員。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道的以为是winxp换了主题
<yunfan> 我回来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 核高基就是核高基啊
<huntxu> imtxc: elisp插件，是一個用過幾年的emacs用戶都有幾個的吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 红旗 嘿嘿
<imtxc> yunfan: 你出来了啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 前几天出门旅游了
<imtxc> yunfan: 要问你那个路由器做中继效果怎么样呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 从哪里出来……
<yunfan> imtxc: 还没试过 送了一个给我同学 刚好他路由坏了
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> 做路由还不错
<lqi_imac> 有gtk熟的朋友么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我家里插座有点问题 没办法
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊？
<yunfan> imtxc: 都是开发商给装的简易插座 烂得要命
<yunfan> 那个路由怎么插不进去 我的usb充电却可以
<imtxc> yunfan: 我买的 APC 的插排也不好用
<imtxc> 洞太深了，我用的国产插头又不够长， 擦你们别联想
<imtxc> onlylove, yunfan 不过不管怎么说，现如今找一个 9 个月不发工资还干活的员工不容易了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 9个月不发钱我就饿死了
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> imtxc: 想不饿死就的滚回家
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总
<fivesheep_> freeflying: 公认的土豪啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备早回去几天，晚回来几天
<adam8157> fivesheep_: 壕猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞了个几十块的山寨micoach的sensor, 和之前的garmin测的心率差好多啊
<fivesheep_> forward to freeflying
<freeflying> fivesheep_, 壕个鸡巴
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然的啊
<fivesheep_> freeflying: 下次来记得给我带几件衣服
<freeflying> fivesheep_, 我家里好多t-shirt, 准备捐掉
<fivesheep_> 草..
<freeflying> gfrog, 太不靠谱了
<fivesheep_> 捐给我啊
<imtxc> 捐啥，冲我来啊！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37866
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 概念验证Dual_EC_DRBG后门
<freeflying> fivesheep_, 下次去带给你
<freeflying> gfrog, kvm 和virtualbox不能同时用?
<gfrog> freeflying: 换Garmin吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，他们都用kvm module
<freeflying> grmin的太贵了
<gfrog> freeflying: 最好vbox关掉硬件虚拟化
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是搞个micoach smart run得了
<freeflying> 不用带子的
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 好顶赞
<freeflying> gfrog, 真心不灵
<eexpress> 现在的kvm 和virtualbox可以同时用了
<freeflying> gfrog, 还有就是这些软件都要你subscribe才能有一些功能了
<freeflying> gfrog, endonmondo/runtastic/runkeeper
<freeflying> 都一个德性
<eexpress> 没好玩的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，确实。不过我是屌丝，只用基本功能，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃车上装导航了不？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是只用手机导航
<freeflying> gfrog, 手机导航就够用了
<gfrog> freeflying: 慢啊，还不准。高德这渣渣，导航绕了特别大一大圈
<freeflying> fivesheep_, 话说中产你那开车方式太危险了, 你应该出发前看好路线
<freeflying> gfrog, 百度就很灵了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 百度？ 啊，那我试试
<freeflying> gfrog, 百度还可以有实时路况
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个基本大家都有的，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 之前搜狗的不错,最近百度的路线计算比较给力了
<kingkongmok> baidu地图比google的好用吗？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，好吧，我挨个试试
<Paulyoung> 其实都不靠谱，车在桥上走，地图上显示车在海上。。
<freeflying> kingkongmok, 在中国必须比google好用
<freeflying> gfrog, 跑步去
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕慢走
 * gfrog 目送壕大大 freeflying 
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请问一下文件夹的颜色怎么换？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454214 如题： 请问一下文件夹（我附件鼠标所指的那里）的颜色怎么换？默认的是橘色的，感觉很刺眼，怎么换成其他颜色？ 谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 what007 — 2014-01-02 15:10
<leeeeeeeee> Paulyoung: 哈哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增中山大学镜像服务·Another new mirror from China is adde http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454215 1111111111.png 在大力推进国际化的同时，Linux Deepin依然不忘改善国内的用户体验，今日Linux Deepin中山大学镜像服务正式上线，感谢中山大学镜像服务器各位同仁对Linux Deepin的大力支
<^k^>  ─> 持！ 目前该镜像服务目前只支持HTTP的连接，其地址如下： http://mirror.sysu.edu.cn/deepin/ Linux Deepin用户可以在深度软件中心的『设置- …
<imtxc> cherrot: 有没有办法知道一个跟另一个qq号是什么时候成为好友的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> > joke
<cherrot> imtxc: 好友关系里貌似能看到
<cherrot> imtxc: 只有粗略的时间
<imtxc> cherrot: 粗略的就够了。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 查看好友资料就行了...
<imtxc> cherrot: 两个月前，我在我北航那里一家馆子吃饭，有人加我问了我个问题，然后我给删了
<imtxc> cherrot: 两个月后我又去那家馆子，拿出手机那个人又加我，问我那个问题，我得确认我没有穿越
<cherrot> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> Deja Vu乜?
<imtxc> 主要是在同一家馆子同一个位置吃同样的饭这个太诡异，我就去过那家3次
<onlylove> imtxc: 空间里面可以看，现在
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要是那次他问完我问题我就给丫拉黑名单了
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<cherrot> imtxc: 蛋疼。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你梦游了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 绝对没，我不会记错的
<onlylove> imtxc: 那人蛋疼到问同样的问题？
<imtxc> onlylove: 问题倒不一样，但是一个类型的问题
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<imtxc> onlylove: 关键问题是我在同一个地方同一个位置掏出手机，一看有个加好友的请求。。。 这个没法接受啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 是不是会员就可以同步所有的历史聊天记录
<leeeeeeeee> 我小时候梦游过
<onlylove> imtxc: 好像要设置漫游，不过你可以看系统消息，那样的话加好友是有记录的
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果都是同一部手机……问题应该不大
<imtxc> onlylove: 手机加的嘛，而且之间有过拉黑，刷机
<onlylove> imtxc: s刷机了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道qq的用户记录放在那
<leeeeeeeee> 你是不是用 附近的人 了？
<leeeeeeeee> 为啥他要加你？
<leeeeeeeee> 你拉黑的话他都找不到你啊
<adam8157> imtxc: matrix的bug被你触发了, 不要在意这些细节了
<imtxc> g matrix
<onlylove> imtxc: 黑客帝国
<onlylove> imtxc: matrix本意是矩阵
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: pstore 真是好东西.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 啥东西, 不懂
<cherrot> imtxc: 是呀
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 意外panic, kdump都起不来, 以为没办法得到panic 信息了. 结果pstore给我保存了!
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞助我一个月会员吧。。
<onlylove> panic啥样啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 木有QB了
<imtxc> cherrot: 额。。好吧
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 一个用来保存内核消息的东西. 我现在用efi做backend, panic了会保存到nvram里面.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: platform dependent persistent storage ?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩.
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: tony luck写的
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 很赞.
<onlylove> nvrama……
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 简直碉堡天了! 唉, 不多说了, 睡觉去
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: wfh?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 不是, 去pantry睡觉呀. 那边有沙发
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 上班还睡觉
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你这么吊你老板造么
<jiero> imtxc: 睡觉去，别说话
<jusss> onlylove: 我遇到一个很怪异的问题，使用wm打开的xterm无法接收ibus的输入，而在xterm里用xterm&新打开的xterm里却能接收ibus的输入
<jusss> onlylove: 这个问题在debian下从来没出现过，但是在arch下却有
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 卧槽, xcjzhd是你!!!
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我擦, 这都能被你丫发现?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你怎么发现的?!??!?!!?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 想不被发现就别上网...
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 擦擦擦
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我没写什么太变态的东西呀
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: lol~
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 甚至还有照片
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 看吧 NaoTanRen 这老油条都被找到了
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 我遇到个很怪的问题，在xterm里用xter&打开的xterm里可以用ibus输入中文，而用wm打开的xterm里却无法输入中文
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我隐藏的相当好了呀!
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 一个证据是中山大学, 一个照片, 一个自己在channel里承认的... 没跑啊
<Router2> jusss Arch很多包太新了吧
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: csdn!
<jusss> Router2: 哦
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你weibo头像就有照片
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... 好伐
 * NaoTanRen adam是#ubuntu-cn 第一人肉选手
<adam8157> 某人的旧照....
<Router2> jusss 我之前用arch觉得挺好，现在发现debian更适合我用
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<leeeeeeeee> 好恐怖
 * NaoTanRen 不废话, fedora万岁!
<jusss> adam8157: help呀，很怪异的问题
<adam8157> jusss: 你又咋了..
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 你们这些非人类
 * imtxc 好久没收快递了，手痒啊
<adam8157> fedora的repo太X疼, 否则真是好啊真是好
<jusss> adam8157: 在xterm里执行xterm&出来的xterm里可以用ibus输入中文，而用fvwm设定的快捷键打开的xterm里却无法用ibus输入中文
<yunfan> imtxc: 谁9个月不发工资了？
<yunfan> 第十二届全国人大常委会第六次会议审议通过了关于修改公司法的决定。主要涉及3个方面，一是将注册资本实缴登记制改为认缴登记制；二是取消公司注册资本最低限额；三是公司登记时不需要提交验资报告。本次修改自明年3月1日起施行。
<Paulyou69> Arch安装花了我三天结果还是失败了
<imtxc> yunfan: 就之前红旗的新闻里面的嘛
<adam8157> jusss: xinitrc贴出来
<imtxc> 不需要注册资本了？
<leeeeeeeee> 这么好啊。。
<leeeeeeeee> 真的假的。。
<jusss> adam8157: 这个没有。。。我用Xorg -config xorg.org这种方式打开的Xorg
<alvin_rxg> Title: Xorg.org (@ xorg.org)
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 注册资本一块钱的公司估计也不好做生意
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我的大学第一节课就是教授如何用 google 搜索 具体文字。
<Paulyou69> fedora原来我就是用这个三天两头更新内核 还常开不了机
<jusss> adam8157: 没.xinitrc
<leeeeeeeee> 噗。。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 为以后写论文准备
<leeeeeeeee> 不行啊
<adam8157> jusss: 总之就是环境变量的问题, 你自己debug吧
<leeeeeeeee> 我毕业论文只能写民法
<leeeeeeeee> 这个商法的不行
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪里有阿  我有个喷油就是红旗的  只是发一半工资而已  不是完全不发
<yunfan> imtxc: 刚好他跑路没几天  就有那个新闻了
<jusss> adam8157: debian下没这个问题，arch下有
<imtxc> yunfan: 这样啊，那篇文章里面是那样说的
<jusss> adam8157: 这个跟什么子进程 父进程有关吗
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 你是谁啊
<adam8157> jusss: 有 继承的环境变量问题
<adam8157> 归根结底还是环境变量
<jusss> adam8157: 可是环境变量只有locale和ibus的三个变量，我在当前窗口设置了还是这样，
<leeeeeeeee> imtxc: 不知道。。
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 发照片来
<leeeeeeeee> 我才来第一天啊
<leeeeeeeee> 发照片会被人肉的 不行
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 恩，第一天来发照片这是规矩
<jiero> imtxc: 猜
<imtxc> jiero: 语气像之前的那个妹子
<leeeeeeeee> imtxc: 谁定的？
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 上头定的
<adam8157> leeeeeeeee: 国有国法 channel有channel规
<leeeeeeeee> 我差点看成。。
<adam8157> leeeeeeeee: 你就是dreameyesonme...
<leeeeeeeee> 你们都没发 我才不发呢
<leeeeeeeee> 哎呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 网上图片的确精彩,快点下一个图 :
<geeshell> 我想搭一个ssl vpn。各位有什么建议吗？
<billlee> geeshell: openvpn?
<yunfan> imtxc: 那我不知道  也许分级别吧  反正我那朋友没有这么惨 虽然也借了点钱给他
<geeshell> 通过浏览器的。 openvpn客户端要装麻烦点，感觉效率也不是很好
<geeshell> 其实是我的vps已经跑了tcp / udp 两个openvpn daemon还有pptp以及l2tp/ipsec。只差ssl vpn没弄上了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我司HR发邮件已经开始文不对题了 。。。
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 还是童年有趣 :
<imtxc> 次哦。。。 敢不敢不要标题党
<freeflying> gfrog, s-health更渣
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<leeeeeeeee> 唉 太阳下山立马就冷了
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个山寨的显示我最高心率到189了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> nb
<adam8157> jiero: 在电脑上支付收取0.1%服务费，客户端支付享0服务费（立即下载）。
<freeflying> gfrog, 之前garmin的最高只能到16-+
<freeflying> 160+
<adam8157> freeflying: 山寨表激发了你的潜能
<freeflying> adam8157, 我寨威武
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 乃买新的vps了嘛? 我的ss最近几天特别不稳定
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 最近一周, 简直就是没办法用
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 哦 你不说我还忘了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 买了记得share给俺
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: sure
<freeflying> adam8157, 也share给我下啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 也 share 我下啊
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 给个ss帐号就行. 我也没别的用处. 就是不想google的时候链接被重置
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你不是有DO么?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 乃不是有嘛?
<jiero> adam8157: 对啊。但是，我没有支付宝客户端可以支持的设备
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 人家报告说我用那个机器攻击别人, 给封了
<freeflying> adam8157, 只要开个shadowsocks就好
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: nnnnd!
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: "呵呵"
<imtxc> NaoTanRen, adam8157 我的 do shadowsocks 连上没有速度。。。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 另开啊
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 还没折腾呢
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 擦，又给你封号了？
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 恩.
<adam8157> freeflying: 你买了找老板保修不完了
<imtxc> 那家真严
<jiero> o
<freeflying> adam8157, 懒得报销啊
<imtxc> 我现在只有 vpn，但是安卓连 vpn 要设置解锁密码不方便
<jiero> adam8157 NaoTanRen google 链接不重置的办法有，使用 google.com.au
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com.au)
<jiero> 或者 google.co.uk
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩
<Router2> imtxc vpn主要网一断就得重连，太麻烦
<imtxc> 我的vpn还算稳定，虽然是pptp
<freeflying> adam8157, happyaro1 sid里默认还装exim4?
<adam8157> freeflying: 咱都不装的 你默认的就有 中文的还给你装zhcon呢
<adam8157> freeflying: check tasksel
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 肉好吃么？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 好吃!
<adam8157> 啥肉
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 哦。考虑
<jiero> adam8157: 猪肉美国产
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 牛肉
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 我买的是牛肉...
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 哦。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 就配送几个城市.
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 是么。。。我怎么看得是全国配送。。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 啊啊啊?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 已经没了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 写着全国包邮
<NaoTanRen> jiero: http://www.sfbest.com/html/products/13/1800012909.html  这个, 我买的时候59, 现在涨价了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我不是说这个哦。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 不过确实便宜
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恩.
 * jiero 现在吃不到以前吃得和乐了。原料都垃圾了。没味道了。
<jiero> 难怪台湾人说大陆零食不行，最近20年材料糟糕了。。。
<jiero> 吃脂肪会发胖为什么？
<XTao> 美国猪肉会比中国猪肉好吃么？
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个悲催的tasksel没人整整?
<jiero> XTao: 中国各地的猪肉味道不同
<adam8157> freeflying: 一直有人管有人维护有人更新
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog NaoTanRen 海淘大神们,来一起直邮xbox one吧
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 只不过默认软件的安装个个都是大问题 轻易动不了
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不玩游戏呀...
<gfrog> freeflying: 没电视
 * imtxc 电视、房子
<freeflying> gfrog, 入个啊
 * NaoTanRen 支持ps4
<gfrog> freeflying: 球推荐倒车雷达。
<gfrog> freeflying: 又不看，买他做甚。
<freeflying> gfrog, 玩游戏
<jiero> gfrog当显示器啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的车子自带的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太好这口儿
<NaoTanRen> gfrog: 你不是一直玩骑行的嘛? 也需要倒车雷达??
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端。
 * adam8157 支持xbox one
<freeflying> xbox one有体感啊
<freeflying> 适合一家老小用
 * jiero 支持什么呐，都不知道，算了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 来搞个吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 你正好过年回家送你妈妈
<XTao> jiero, 我不相信美国的猪肉普遍比中国的好吃，很可能是中国的猪肉普遍比美国好吃
<jiero> freeflying: 运动游戏的话，还是自己搞规则自己玩好了。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 我没62开头的信用卡
<adam8157> freeflying: 搞不起, 没有配套的房子和电视
<adam8157> freeflying: 我也没有
<jiero> XTao: 我说的那句话是你试试，你信不信有啥用处。。。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 熟悉关机流程吗?
<gfrog> freeflying: 转运啊。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: kernel的.
<XTao> jiero, 你说各地味道不同我相信
<gfrog> freeflying: 直邮免税嘛？
<freeflying> XTao,  美国人不怎么吃猪头
<freeflying> gfrog, 不免
<leeeeeeeee> 累死我了 整个一保姆
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 怎么哪儿都能碰到一堆apic/acpi?!
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 略熟悉, 经常遇到这bug
<gfrog> freeflying: 那直邮干嘛，邮费还贵
<freeflying> gfrog, 三天到货,不过免美国的税
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 赞. <4>[   46.716829]  [<ffffffff81085702>] ? up+0x32/0x50
<NaoTanRen> <4>[   46.717496]  [<ffffffff81051936>] ? efi_call4+0x46/0x80
<NaoTanRen> <4>[   46.718163]  [<ffffffff81050f9c>] ? virt_efi_reset_system+0x2c/0x30
<NaoTanRen> <4>[   46.718829]  [<ffffffff81036225>] ? native_machine_emergency_restart+0x175/0x240
<freeflying> gfrog, 三天到货啊
 * jiero 小时候玩打气球游戏；跳舞毯打格斗；射箭；拆麻将牌碉堡比速度
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，其实我问的就是米帝消费税
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个免的
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 貌似是 virt_efi_reset_system 的问题?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 不懂, 先说啥毛病?
<XTao> 淘宝上面说美国猪肉无激素，我就觉得好笑，美国不是用激素的先祖吗
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 重启的时候, 会panic, 刚才就是call trace
<jiero> 在外面自己造水利工程，现在都没野地了。。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我先再自己跟踪一下, 能自己debug就不问你了.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: kernel关机就是一堆处理 然后给acpi发 S5. 实际上就是写了下寄存器 就完了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩, 重启分很多种, warm/cold. 我觉得不改问你, 我该自己去看. 太多东西要问了. 等我遇到看不明白的再来找你吧.
<jiero> XTao: 什么都不放心就要成立自己的信任联盟
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 问我我也得知道啊, 最后写的那寄存器我知道, 其它也不熟
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩... 你有后援, 我没有呀
<freeflying> adam8157, 没acpi的呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 提示让你按电源键啊
 * NaoTanRen 不好意思, 我其实是reboot, 不是关机...
<freeflying> adam8157, arm上呢
<XTao> jiero, 中国人相信熟人，不管信谁，现在就是商家和“美国人”是最不可信的
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 不过也可以写寄存器,让cpu自己置成相应状态
<jiero> XTao:  反正不信规则，所以在以陌生人构成的世界里，尽管自嘲吧
<jiero> 这个世界无论如何都是陌生人构成的
<jiero> 好吧，人类世界
<XTao> jiero, 不用自嘲，我觉得中国很好，中国人很棒，现在不好，不代表过去和将来不好。如果要比我觉得美国更不好。所以我没有那么悲观只是客观
<jiero> XTao: 。。。
<jiero> 比不好有意思么。。。
<XTao> jiero, 网上现在猪肉都拿美国来比，这不是比不好还是比什么呢？
<jiero> XTao: 是没吃过，试试看的吧。
<Gigid> 既然能比，那就说明有可比性了
<jiero> XTao: 比不好的意思是专门自我安慰，说别的地方不好的。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<XTao> jiero, 我只是觉得买"美国猪肉"很好笑，没有别的意思。
<jiero> XTao: 有什么好笑的，就像买美国牛奶好笑一样。。。
 * adam8157 困
<jiero> adam8157: 喝 可可 啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?
<MeaCulpa> 美国猪肉哪里有买？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我今天吃多了牛奶了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 顺丰优选
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  昨天 tmall 超市
<XTao> jiero, 你感觉不到笑点就让我笑笑好了
<adam8157> jiero: 我好像没喝过可可
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国猪肉的瘦肉精，美国牛奶的激素，都进不了中国市场的
<MeaCulpa> 你们别乱说
<MeaCulpa> 中国的食品标准比美国高多了
<MeaCulpa> 美国奶全世界没人会进口
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。澳大利亚也用瘦肉精，为啥进来了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 煤矿
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 买卖嘛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国的也要进来了
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国一直比较在意欧盟标准的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国食品基本很难进来
<adam8157> XTao: 没事儿, 人家一直是不放心现在中国的猪肉和牛奶, 徐老板不要敏感
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国还禁止赌博禁止看A篇呢
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我只是说制度，没说执行
<adam8157> s/一直/只/
<jusss> jj
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 用ruby编了个txt转epub格式的小软件，ubuntu，windows跨平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454216 最近用ruby编了个txt转epub格式的小软件，主要是ubuntu下用的，pandoc可以转换，可惜需要在文件中插入特殊格式，并且4M以上文件会堆栈溢出，本软件可以根据"第"，"章"等关键字自动建立目录
<^k^>  ─> ，并合并去掉超小章节，简单适用，在我的手机ireader和nook2电纸书完美阅读。顺便打了一个windows下的安装包。 ubuntu版,依赖ruby1. …
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 瘦肉精大家都用，但是美国的可用范围远大于中，澳
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我们这里超市卖丹麦猪肉，便宜的很，我觉得美国人没机会
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。没看到呃。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 澳洲也有管的严格的，毒品
<onlylove> 中国人信熟人，没听说过杀熟么，呵呵
<XTao> adam8157, 天下乌鸦一般黑，其实大方面来讲中国算是好的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 奇怪，俄国人为啥不插手卖呐，土地够大，雇人生产肉应该不难。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 俄国人自己都进口
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 俄国人懒得搞农业
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 雇中国人搞已经很久了不是？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有余粮酿酒即可
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 蒙古，北欧，东欧有的是进口的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我在俄罗斯超市看，水果都是进口
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只有面包牛奶是国产
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 稍微高档点的，全部进口
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还有酒和巧克力。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我再莫斯科买过法国草莓
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 便宜的是中国草莓，没人要
<adam8157> 各人有各人观点, 我只是觉得中国人往外移民的远比外国人移民进来的多, 几千几万倍吧, 可能全世界人都秀逗了, 都没有看到中国的好吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 巧克力原料都是纯进口阿
<freeflying> gfrog, s-health的分享直接软件界面截图然后贴到G+/FB上去
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国怎么进口巧克力原料，也不出口巧克力吧。
<XTao> 出去的人才知道爱国
<gfrog> freeflying: 听起来弱爆了，哈哈
<jiero> XTao: 。。。
<jiero> 听起来弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 发达国家的人有一种偏见，认为他们比我们发达，那么我们过去的移民就应该是我国的高素质阶层为主
<freeflying> jiero, 上海就有巧克力原料工厂, 专司出口
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<XTao> 丽江有很多老外来定居的好吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 而且这货还不能导出数据
<MeaCulpa> XTao: 那叫长期寻觅性伙伴和无业暂住，不叫定居吧
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 12306 又改版了。。
<jiero> freeflying:  生产什么？
<jiero> 巧克力原料工厂的意思好象是生产原料。。。
<XTao> MeaCulpa, 那是阳朔吧，当然破落户是有一些，但是也不能以偏概全
<MeaCulpa> XTao: 我在丽江看到的，混混居多
<freeflying> jiero, 巧克力原料
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我觉得美国这样好，便宜，大家都有肉吃
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。所以美国肉比菜便宜么。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 菜也不贵，小胡萝卜，菠菜
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 种类少，农业又强
<XTao> MeaCulpa, 出来混的大多都是妖魔鬼怪，所以我们眼里就觉的它们多。
<MeaCulpa> jiero:  农业基础太强了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在中国菜和肉差价也不大了
<MeaCulpa> XTao: 哈哈，大概吧，还有就是澳洲人之类老头，拿了退休金来吃嫩草的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 至少这里是大概 3:1 ？
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/77789093/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 美国的消费水平
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国农业早被美国KO乐舞
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国农业早被美国KO了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 自给为先
<jusss> MeaCulpa: which ime you use?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有人吵着要吃转基因呢
<jusss> onlylove: my ibus is weird...
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。你给的这人的链接真无聊啊。
<leeeeeeeee> imtxc: 啥叫又？
<leeeeeeeee> 我今天试过 是不一样了
<jiero> onlylove: 喜欢买名牌的肯定是美国便宜吧。中国卖的贵也有人买 :)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Why i can not upgrade 1.7.2+debian-1ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454217 An update to libjs-jquery from 1.7.1-1ubuntu1 to 1.7.2+debian-1ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1 is needed. However, this update could not be installed! Try the update manually using the Package Updates module. 统计信息: 发表于 由 Royal Wang — 2014-01-02
<^k^>  ─> 17:23
<leeeeeeeee> 明天我要抢票！！！！
<onlylove> jusss: weird？reinstall it
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 今天改版了
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 验证码换了
<leeeeeeeee> 验证码换了？我只知道版面不同了
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 今天把验证码换成动态的了
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 更不好识别了
<jiero> imtxc: 你买票了？
<leeeeeeeee> 我感觉我这网速有点够呛  哦 是的
<imtxc> 之前那些插件的自动识别验证码的功能挂了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 春节在北京的小伙伴只有你了对把。
<leeeeeeeee> 21号的票没了
<leeeeeeeee> 唉。。
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 你这个点数买，当然没了。。。
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 明天开始22号的
<leeeeeeeee> 11点开卖啊
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 估计是.
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 加油刷啊，别回不去了
<leeeeeeeee> 我一点钟看的
<leeeeeeeee> 我买了张学生票呢
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 怎么会这样啊，你不是在2小时内买么？
<leeeeeeeee> 准备再买张成人票和儿童票
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 前几天买理财也是2小时就卖光的。
<leeeeeeeee> 然后再退掉学生票
<jusss_> onlylove: 在xterm里执行ibus-daemon打开了ibus,然后执行xterm&这样可以在新打开的xterm里输入汉字，但是用窗口管理器用快捷键打开的xterm里却不能输入中文
<leeeeeeeee> ==我今天没买
<jusss_> onlylove: 太怪了
<leeeeeeeee> 只是一点回来的
<leeeeeeeee> 然后就只剩几张无座了  好心酸
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 飞机吧。别犹豫了。
<leeeeeeeee> 算了吧 飞机很麻烦啊
<leeeeeeeee> 机场很远
<leeeeeeeee> 没人接我。。
<onlylove> jusss_: 你把wm的默认输入法也改成ibus
<leeeeeeeee> 带个孩子丢了我姐会杀了我
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 你再给养个
<jusss_> onlylove: 这个没法改貌似，fvwm1
 * jiero 这里算是离机场最近的城市了，我三十分钟内就能跑到机场
<onlylove> jusss_: 换输入法
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 绑著她呗。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 原来我就绑著妹妹跑过，她在前面跑，我在后面跑
<leeeeeeeee> ==  我还说让她养个给我呢 她都不干
<onlylove> jusss_: 我这几天被vmware的东西搞的头大，没时间
<jusss_> onlylove: O
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 我不认识路
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 准备一根绳子。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 哦。那么偏僻么。
 * jiero 中学军训就是徒步去机场。
<jiero> 初中一次高中一次
<leeeeeeeee> == 我要飞机的话要到武汉下
<leeeeeeeee> 再转火车或汽车
<leeeeeeeee> 以前坐火车都是只能到武汉  现在终于有直达的了 多可怜啊
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 买票吧。不考虑飞机了
<leeeeeeeee> 明天买22号的呀
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 好吧
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 买哪里到哪里的
<zhangwei> 这尼马，邮件客户端还能连irc呢
<leeeeeeeee> 上海--潜江。。
<jiero> zhangwei: 学 opera 吧
<jiero> zhangwei:  thunderbird 的定位是通讯工具
<zhangwei> jiero: 你咋知道我用的thunderbird
<zhangwei> ?
<jiero> zhangwei: 你的信息暴露了
<onlylove> jiero: 你要吓坏人么
<jiero> zhangwei: 默认 [17:44]	-->|	zhangwei (~Thunderbi@114.255.173.33) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<leeeeeeeee> 等会有土豆丝吃
<jiero> onlylove: 吓吓你么
<onlylove> jiero: 吓不倒我
<jiero> onlylove: WOWOWOWOWOWO
<zhangwei> jiero: 好吧
<zhangwei> 。。。
<zhangwei> 这么多人都用thunderbird?
<zhangwei> 我没看错吧
<zhangwei> jiero: 我原来有一同事，用的聊天工具就是邮件。
<zhangwei> 想跟他聊两句就得发邮件
<zhangwei> 老厉害了
<jiero> zhangwei: 。。。
<jiero> 原来 opensource.com 的老大是 这位女士 http://downtowndame.com/2013/12/09/holiday-gift-shop-guide/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Open source is changing the world: join the movement | opensource.com (@ opensource.com)
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Downtown Dame Holiday Gift Shop Guide (top eight picks) | Downtown Dame
<hongker> 好久都没来凑热闹了..
<leeeeeeeee> 我突然想起来 hamo 哥貌似第一天见过就跑了
<zhangwei> jiero: 看不到图 片
<onlylove> 被防火墙挡住了
<zhangwei> onlylove: 恩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装什么软件包，才可以解压rar文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454219 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2014-01-02 18:03
<freeflying> gfrog, wlan0 bonding搞过没
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有。目测比较麻烦
<jusss> onlylove:  你还在没
<zhangwei> gfrog: 什么比较麻烦？
<imtxc> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37871
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国海关销毁长笛理由是它们属于“农产品”
<imtxc> 次哦。。
<imtxc> 并且要求Razgui给华盛顿特区的农业部写信。Razgui表示他不知道怎么办，因为他从来没有给人写过信。
<jiero> 靠。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zhangwei> 下波悔假。
<imtxc> ..
<jiero> 有医学专家么？？
<jiero> 治疗真菌的药物如何购买？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可能我去上海
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海那些医院靠谱治疗真菌感染？？
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 老人肺部真菌感染
<jiero> imtxc:  firefox 你装了 Disable ctrl + Q shortcut 了没？
<imtxc> jiero: 没有啊
<imtxc> Ctrl Q 是什么功能
<jiero> imtxc: 退出浏览器。
<imtxc> jiero: 没有装，也没有用过啊
<jiero> imtxc: 平时我经常 ctrl + w 关闭标签页
<jiero> imtxc: 不小心按上那个其实挺麻烦
<imtxc> jiero: vimperator
<jiero> imtxc: 我不用vim，
<jiero> imtxc: 没出那习惯。
<imtxc> jiero: 然后我用 d 关闭标签
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<leeeeeeeee> 吃太多了。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 联想y400用wubi安装ubuntu重启之后出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454220 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanshao369 — 2014-01-02 19:09
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总
<watermelonjuice> hi
<^k^> watermelonjuice:点点点. 19:19 新年快乐 : 28.195天
<watermelonjuice> where are my pimps
<watermelonjuice> I looked around on weixin for girls
<watermelonjuice> asked one if she has had italian food
<watermelonjuice> she said no but wants to go with me
<watermelonjuice> first try
<watermelonjuice> I think I should try for someone sexier
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 别搭理那个叫西瓜汁的，不管他说啥
<leeeeeeeee> 哦~~
<leeeeeeeee> 我都忘记他是男是女了
<leeeeeeeee> 从第一口饭开始讲话
<leeeeeeeee> 吃完了还巴拉巴拉讲了半小时
<leeeeeeeee> 我真的觉得被信任的感觉如此糟糕
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 要学会醒着就不停的吃
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 另外，上海哪所医院比较好？呼吸内科
<jiero> onlylove: 今天买了1元钱的牛奶，9元运费，但是还是算低价了。。。
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 我不清楚诶 我嫂子是医院的  但是她去新加坡了
<onlylove> 下班，为啥我7点半还在上班！
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 出来了瑞金医院
<jiero> 江西的不是。。。
<leeeeeeeee> 但是瑞金我只听过皮肤科比较好
<leeeeeeeee> 我是百度的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jiero> ...
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我也查。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<leeeeeeeee> 还出来中山医院  这个医院我是在复旦投毒事件知道的
<leeeeeeeee> 那个黄洋好像是在中山医院治疗的
<leeeeeeeee> jiero：http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-41-1184280-1.shtml 天涯有个提到中山医院
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: ⇪ 12月9日上海中山医院，11点呼吸科门诊挂号人数204人_上海_天涯论坛
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 谢谢。真的很难判断。。。
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 是啊。。我问下我嫂子好了要么 但是她是口腔科的
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我先去看看，现在不麻烦你了。
<leeeeeeeee> 是什么情况啊 我直接问呼吸科就行了？
<leeeeeeeee> 我同学说大一点的医院应该都可以
<leeeeeeeee> 比如瑞金 新华等
<jiero> leeeeeeeee:  :) 谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令打开输入法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454221 用命令，调出显示屏右上角的输入法图标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2014-01-02 19:52
<watermelonjuice> yo friends!
<watermelonjuice> I need help
<jusss> iMadper: 你使用startx打开X?
<iMadper> jusss: 我自动xinit
<jusss> iMadper: 你把fcitx的expert那几个变量放到了.xinitrc里？
<abc_> g 太平湖事件
<iMadper> jusss: .
<^k^> abc_: 太平湖事件 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=太平湖事件 八·二三|事件|是指1966年8月23日下午，北京的红卫兵等从北京文联、文化局揪出老舍 |....| 此名单根据《|太平湖|的记忆──老舍之死》中回忆采访文章拼凑而出，可能存在 |...|
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: I'm getting a ton of girls on weixin
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: how do I pick the hottest one?
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: together
<jusss> iMadper: 能cat下你的.xinitrc吗？我的ibus太奇怪了，把expert几个变量放到.xinitrc里后，打开xterm，能看到ibus输入框还有字，可就是无法输入到xterm里，太怪异了，但是如果在xterm里运行xterm新打开个xterm就能在新的里面正常输入了，
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: there is this UK girl. her profile pic is with a very short dress lying on a car
<watermelonjuice> she is hot
<iMadper> http://ix.io/9CE  cc  jusss
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=text/x-python
<jusss> iMadper: 我让LC_ALL=zh_CN.utf8还是解决不了它，应该跟locale无关
<iMadper> jusss: 没用过ibus
<iMadper> jusss: 输入法问题, 找快乐阿荣呀
<jusss> iMadper: 为什么killall 了它一下然后重新打开？
<iMadper> jusss: 忘了.
<iMadper> jusss: 反正是有理由的. 具体为啥忘了
<jusss> happyaro1: 在吗？问个输入法问题
<jiero> 快乐阿荣。。。
<jiero> happyaro1: 快乐阿荣。
<jusss> iMadper: 为什么会有VDPAU?
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: I've got a hotel suite tonight
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: I need to get some girls into it
<iMadper> jusss: 我用va_gl做vdpau的后端
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: jusss will be a nice girl for you.
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper :-)
<watermelonjuice> jusss: hi
<jusss> watermelonjuice: hi 你妹
<watermelonjuice> jusss: I am a linux geek
<watermelonjuice> jusss: lets have sex
<jusss> watermelonjuice: 我是男的
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: good pick up line eh?
<watermelonjuice> ok I'll be clean
<abineQ> ls
 * iMadper Debuging.
<watermelonjuice> holy shit iMadper
<watermelonjuice> iMadper: jusss is a MAN!
<iMadper> watermelonjuice: I say he `will be a girl`. will be a girl.
<iMadper> for you.
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [实战]steam的linux版,如何挂第二游戏安装文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454222 [实战]steam的linux版,如何挂第二游戏安装文件夹 拿linux ubuntu 12.10 64bit举例.不难,但是有注意的地方. 首先,安装steam,这不用说了吧. 完了,比如我有2个硬盘分区,1个100GB,1个200GB,2个都格式化成ex
<watermelonjuice> jusss: tell one of your sisters to come hang out with me
<October21> g watermelon
<^k^> October21: watermelon http://lmgtfy.com/?q=watermelon Assorted recipes and also how to select and carve a |watermelon|, along with a section devoted to recipes for kids.
<iMadper> unhappyaron: 额... 其实我也unhappy...
<iMadper> unhappyaron: 你在学校? 帮我试试看, 六维是不是不能访问了?
<zsc> watermelonjuice: r u a breeding swine?
<October21> g 六维
<^k^> October21: 六维 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=六维 2012年6月11日 |...| |六维|空间，又称“东北大学IPv6 BT下载站”，成立于2008年9月7日，2009年2月16日 正式更名为“|六维|空间”，它是一个基于IPV6协议，快速的、海量的、 |...|
<watermelonjuice> zsc: no
<zsc> watermelonjuice: u remind me of the movie species.
<unhappyaron> iMadper: 地址
<iMadper> unhappyaron: bt.neu6.edu.cn
<unhappyaron> iMadper: 还是论坛样，但是我没帐号
<unhappyaron> http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/forum.php
<^k^> unhappyaron: ⇪ 取标题 Network is unreachable - connect(2)
<iMadper> unhappyaron: 恩, 好吧...
<iMadper> unhappyaron: 帐号我有. 震古烁今级别, 可以share给你
<unhappyaron> iMadper: 好。。。
<unhappity> unhappyaron: .
<unhappyaron> unhappity: ...
<iMadper> ...
 * unhappyaron 遇到了纯爷们的 nick auto-complete hijacking
<unhappity> unhappyaron: 啥意思？
<zsc> 以前g3来消息会自动提示,现在怎么没了
<zsc> test
<watermelonjuice> picking up girls is hard these days
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 20:31 新年快乐 : 28.144天
<watermelonjuice> back in the good olds day all you had to do was be a foreigner
<zsc> 了
<iMadper> just pick up jusss with a wig if you are hungry.
<zsc> watermelonjuice: ok, how many chinese girls have u fucked?
<watermelonjuice> 0
<watermelonjuice> and I leave China tomorrow morning
<zsc> watermelonjuice: how many fornigen contries have been?
<watermelonjuice> zsc: 20
 * imtxc 不开心！
<watermelonjuice> zsc: help me find some girls who are looking for guys to sleep with
<zsc> watermelonjuice: u can go to Dongguan to try. remember take some money
<watermelonjuice> zsc: I am in Hangzhou
<unhappyaron> 好无聊。
<imtxc> unhappyaron: 。。
<imtxc> 这谁啊
<unhappyaron> imtxc: 没啥。
<imtxc> iMadper: 眼花了损失了200多块钱....
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 买兰州到北京的机票...
<iMadper> imtxc: 真有钱...
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后中邪了，不知道怎么点了2月27号，我说怎么这么便宜，才200
<imtxc> iMadper: 我一直以为是2月10号
<imtxc> iMadper: 然后很happy的付款了，才发现是2月27号。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后你就 unhappy了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然呢！
<iMadper>  /nick unhappimtxc
<imtxc> iMadper: 不给退还！
<iMadper> imtxc: 那才损失200???
<imtxc|unhappy> iMadper: 270, 还才？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc|unhappy: 机票, 这么便宜?
<imtxc|unhappy> iMadper: 1.8 折嘛
<iMadper> imtxc|unhappy: 赞.
<iMadper> unhappyaron: 你引领了unhappy的新风潮
<iMadper> unhappyaron: 赞一个!
<imtxc|unhappy> iMadper: 只给我退了机建和燃油
<iMadper> imtxc|unhappy: ... ...
<unhappyaron> iMadper: 其实很多年前我做过一次。
 * imtxc|unhappy 余额宝一年的收益就这么没了！！
<unhappyaron> iMadper: https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=1470909#p1470909
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 新立得软件包管理器 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:ssjjxx000
<unhappyaron> iMadper: 那时大小眼还在。
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 大小眼, 怀念...
<O_o> 大小眼其实是小大眼来的吧?
<Guest80132> ....
<imtxc|unhappy> unhappyaron: 你怎么了
<o_O`> 行, 这也不错.
<unhappyaron> imtxc|unhappy: 只是不开心而已。
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 问你个c语法?
<imtxc|unhappy> o_O`: 啊？
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 	((efi_##f##_t __attribute__((regparm(0)))*)efi.systab->runtime->f)(args)   里面的regparm(0)是啥类型?
<imtxc|unhappy> 擦哦
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 很多地方都看到了, 不理解: #define asmlinkage CPP_ASMLINKAGE __attribute__((regparm(0)))
<imtxc|unhappy> 0 是寄存器的个数么
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 我问你呢...
<imtxc|unhappy> 0 的话就不用寄存器了吧，等我查查书
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 赞. 啥书?
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: nnnd, 我找到了: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_20#head-042c62f290834eb1fe0a1942bbf5bb9a4accbc8f
<imtxc|unhappy> ....
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 恩, 是不用寄存器了
<imtxc|unhappy> 对吧 lol
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 赞一个
<imtxc|unhappy> 这是 x86 上的吧
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 恩.
<o_O`> imtxc|unhappy: 现在不都叫x86了嘛...
<breeze_growing> 梦眼不在？
<breeze_growing> dreameyesonme
<breeze_growing> 没想到能g出其新浪博客来。
<breeze_growing> g dreameyesonme
<zsc> 实名制害死人
<^k^> breeze_growing: dreameyesonme http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dreameyesonme After finally learning to play the piano I managed to play the song of my |dream -| |Eyes on Me| - within five months of instruction. * I learned how to solve the |...|
<jusss> zsc: 你用什么输入法？
<zsc> fcitx
<breeze_growing> jusss: 你呢？
<jusss> zsc: 我用的ibus出现个很奇怪的问题，执行ibus-daemon -rxd打开ibus后，从当前xterm打开的任何窗口都能使用ibus输入法，可是用窗口管理器快捷键打开的窗口都没法接收ibus的输入？好奇怪
<jusss> breeze_growing: ibus
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<imtxc|unhappy> breeze_growing: 又是谁
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<breeze_growing> 我用Gnome3自带的 intelligent pinyin, so far so good.
<jusss> hoxily: 你用什么输入法？
<breeze_growing> imtxc|unhappy: nobody
<zsc> jusss: 输入法的问题我爱莫能助
<hoxily> jusss: fcitx + 自定义码表
<jusss> zsc: 我在想要不要换fcitx,可是用ibus用了一年多了，有点舍不得
<zsc> jusss: ibus也舍不得你呀
<jusss> 怎么你们都用fcitx呀。。。没人跟我一样用ibus的吗？
<breeze_growing> 连输入法都搞得这么有感情～
<jusss> zsc: hoxily ,你们ibus是手动打开还是添加到自启动里面？
<zsc> jusss: 凡是要手动控制的玩意,我都很鄙视,我是来用的,不是来研究的
<jusss> breeze_growing: 有些软件会喜欢到连做梦都会想到的，虽然没梦到过ibus...
<hoxily> jusss: 加到 ~/.xinitrc 里面了。
<breeze_growing> jusss: 那你都梦到过什么软件？:)
<jusss> breeze_growing: ex
<breeze_growing> jusss: what is it?
<jusss> g ex
<^k^> jusss: ex http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ex Not including; without: a stock price |ex| dividend. 2. Abbr. x. Business Free of any transport or handling charges incurred before removal from a given location: |...|
<jusss> g ex-girlfriend
<^k^> jusss: ex-girlfriend http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ex-girlfriend Get the dirt before you get hurt or submit your |ex| or your favorite celebrities and athletes. |...| Youre a shitty |girlfriend| and a waste of time as a person. Doing what I  |...|
<breeze_growing> jusss: 刚发现^k^是骂人高手。
<breeze_growing> ：D
<imtxc|unhappy> ~
<jusss> unhappyaron: 你用ibus吗？
<unhappyaron> jusss: 不用
<breeze_growing> 林小夕来了
<leeeeeeeee> 亲！！
<leeeeeeeee> 我一个上海的同学说
<leeeeeeeee> 上海肺科医院
<leeeeeeeee> 不好意思 刚刚有事在忙
<jusss> unhappyaron: 使用startx打开Xorg,在.xinitrc里写入了ibus的那3个expert变量和启动ibus,然后用窗口管理器打开了xterm发现ibus可以在当前窗口显示选择的字可就是无法输入至光标处，你知道是怎么回事吗？
<breeze_growing> 肺癌患者增加5%？
<leeeeeeeee> 他人呢？
<breeze_growing> 谁？
<leeeeeeeee> 我在班级群里一吼  大家都祝我早日康复。。
<breeze_growing> 呵呵
<Barden> hello
<^k^> Barden:点点点.  21:22 
<Barden> 大家知道如何在linux下创建blu-ray iso吗？
<jusss> 光标无法输入
<breeze_growing> Barden: Brasero?
<leeeeeeeee> 真是不能做好事啊 我有种万劫不复的感觉
<Barden> breeze_growing: dvd iso与蓝光iso一样的么？我不太清楚，google了一下，没人推荐用传统的方法创建iso
<breeze_growing> leeeeeeeee: 怎么了？
<breeze_growing> Barden: 蓝光只是更大一些吧？
<leeeeeeeee> 我刚给我堂哥他妈剪了下脚趾甲  把她感动得差点流眼泪了
<leeeeeeeee> 正好她外孙女给她打电话，然后就说给她听
<leeeeeeeee> 等会肯定要说给她妈妈听
<imtxc|unhappy> ...
<leeeeeeeee> 最后就是家里人都知道了。。。
<onlylove> 我又错过了啥
<leeeeeeeee> 以后我堂哥不在家
<leeeeeeeee> 必然是一定是肯定是叫我过来陪她妈。。。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooo
<leeeeeeeee> T^T
<breeze_growing> leeeeeeeee: 哈哈
<leeeeeeeee> 委屈死我了啊
<leeeeeeeee> 真的 你说你帮她也不是 不帮她也不是
<leeeeeeeee> 真是好烦
<leeeeeeeee> 我还有个同学说 上海复旦大学附属市第五医院
<leeeeeeeee> 也可以
<imtxc|unhappy> leeeeeeeee: ......
<leeeeeeeee> breeze_growing: 不过人老了也挺可怜 儿女都不帮她剪指甲 她又看不见 自己拿个那种大剪刀
<leeeeeeeee> 要是我老了 小孩嫌弃我  我也伤心
<breeze_growing> leeeeeeeee: 是啊 很悲哀啊
<leeeeeeeee> breeze_growing: 唉 每次我大妈给人打电话 就跟别人说 她儿子怕她血压高 自己倒在家里没人管
<leeeeeeeee> 让我过来陪她
<leeeeeeeee> 结果做家务风风火火
<leeeeeeeee> 今天逛街比我还快
<leeeeeeeee> 每天给人打电话超级开心
<Barden> breeze_growing: 如果brasero可以的话，那么传统的mkisofs也应该可以呃，但是我这里貌似不行
<leeeeeeeee> breeze_growing: 好好孝敬自己爸妈呗
<breeze_growing> Barden: 没做过 不过brasero里有不少插件 可能用的上。
 * jusss 我发现解决ibus输入法的方法啦，哈哈
<breeze_growing> leeeeeeeee: 是啊 老人嘛 都越来越不省心啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我解决我下午的问题啦
<leeeeeeeee> 我同学说她弟弟在上海复旦大学附属市第五医院看好了肺结核
<jusss> 我感觉太棒了
<leeeeeeeee> jusss: 上次咋不帮我解决？
<jusss> leeeeeeeee: 我又不知你的是什么问题。。。
<breeze_growing> night ， buddies
<leeeeeeeee> breeze_growing: 不过我在家还是会和我妈吵架。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我快被脚本愁死了，帮我写不
<jusss> onlylove: 不会脚本只会一点c
<leeeeeeeee> jusss: 就是ibus的输入法啊
<breeze_growing> leeeeeeeee: 有几个不吵的 :)
<jusss> leeeeeeeee: 。。。我都不知道你的问题是什么
<breeze_growing> night , buddies , so sleepy , bye
<leeeeeeeee> breeze_growing: 我从初中开始就在外面读书 现在想来 在家呆的日子其实超级少
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 表管他，他自己弄坏了，然后又弄好了
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: 那他兴奋个什么劲？
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/1462042/
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 怎样让大排不硬？
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 因为弄好了
 * jusss 从xterm里打开ibus后，只有从这个窗口打开的所有窗口才能使用ibus,而使用wm打开的窗口都不能使用ibus,你们猜我怎么解决的！
<leeeeeeeee> 让他们去猜吧 我不参与
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 姚明和刘欢的结合版 :
<onlylove> jusss: 你的ibus不是开机启动的啊，还要从xterm里面调？
 * jusss 我用xterm打开ibus后然后再用它打开wm，这样wm打开的所有窗口都可以使用ibus了，哈哈！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<jusss> onlylove: 当然不是开机启动
<onlylove> jusss: ibus-daemon -r -x -d
<jusss> onlylove: 我一直就是用的这个。。。 ibus-daemon -rxd
<abc_> jusss, why dont use fcitx?
<abc_> > joke
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说下，wm理所应当最后一个启动，你的ibus在wm之后启动，不正常是正常现象
<^k^> abc_: 带奖的罚单 : 小苏去车站送人,吐了一口痰,恰巧被一戴红袖章的老太太逮正着:"随地吐痰,罚款10元！ " 小苏连忙问到:"前一段时间才2块呢！ " 老太太撕下罚单说:"现在不同以前了,你看这罚单上印有号码,每周二开奖,大奖1000元呀！你可要把单子收好！ "
<jusss> abc_: 因为ubuntu一开始自带ibus,然后就一直在用ibus,换了debian arch还是用ibus
<abc_> jusss, 这。。习惯的力量
<abc_> > joke
<leeeeeeeee> 为什么我之前就是开机就能用了？
<^k^> abc_: 连锁反应 :     阿明对邻居抱怨:"你把你的狗扔掉好不好?它昨天 晚上叫个不停,我老婆 不得不停止练歌。真倒霉!"     "真对不起,"邻居答,"是尊夫人先叫的。"
<leeeeeeeee> 只不过有时候图标会消失
<leeeeeeeee> 后来输不了中文实在没辙
<jusss> onlylove: 即使我在.xinitrc里先启动ibus后启动wm也是无法用ibus输入的
<onlylove> abc_: fcitx默认是竖排选字，习惯默认横拍，没找到在哪改
<leeeeeeeee> 再后来。。
<leeeeeeeee> 唉。。
<leeeeeeeee> 不说了
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 因为jusss喜欢玩特殊
<jusss> leeeeeeeee: 我都很长时间没进桌面了，不知道桌面的问题怎么解决。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道你怎么弄的，反正我一直用xinitrc也挺好，没出现你的问题
<abc_> onlylove, 就在配置里面呀~ 可能旧版本不太一样吧，我是用kde 才开始用fcitx的
<leeeeeeeee> onlylove: 先给绳子打一个结，然后再解开它？再开心一会？
<leeeeeeeee> 不失于一个让自己心情好的方法
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 实际上，他也不知道绳子上的结是怎么打上的
<abc_> iGoogle, ee?
<leeeeeeeee> 噗
<leeeeeeeee> 我在应届生求职网上注册了个帐号
<leeeeeeeee> 可是我现在登陆不上去了
<jusss> onlylove: 把你的xinitrc贴下看看
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 又准备被八的节奏？
<leeeeeeeee> 用户名不记得了
<leeeeeeeee> 怎么八
<leeeeeeeee> 我自己都不记得啊
<onlylove> jusss: export GTK_IM_那个，然后是ibus 再然后feh，最后exec openbox
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 忘了yunfan怎么搜你了
<jusss> onlylove: 用feh伪装桌面吗
<leeeeeeeee> 好了好了
<leeeeeeeee> 我自己想
<onlylove> jusss: 是啊，不然openbox黑乎乎的
<leeeeeeeee> 你们忘记我刚说的就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 我去试下
<onlylove> jusss脑子又进水了
<leeeeeeeee> 噗。。
<leeeeeeeee> 说到脑子进水 我想到一句话
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 他那是急急忙忙给绳子打结去了
<leeeeeeeee> 女人婚后流的眼泪是婚前恋爱时脑子进的水
<leeeeeeeee> 哈哈 你指使他的吧
<onlylove> 我没，他自己要去的
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 为了以后不流泪，恋爱的时候请准备足够的干燥剂
<leeeeeeeee> 哈哈 放哪？
<onlylove> 随意，只要保证水在离你脑袋足够远的地方被吸走就成
<leeeeeeeee> 那岂不是直接放在对方身上就OK了
<leeeeeeeee> 我有个同学特别搞笑
<leeeeeeeee> 在国安工作 还有代号 听到我说LV在招人  立马让我把网址发给她。。
<leeeeeeeee> 她说她的工作都不能出国。。不能去买奢侈品。。
<onlylove> 所以看奢侈品？
<leeeeeeeee> 没啊 我觉得她或许会来面试
<leeeeeeeee> 如果进去了她会辞掉公务员
<leeeeeeeee> 她特别爱奢侈品 所以我第一时间告诉她了。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我试了你说的那样，我用wm打开的还是用ibus输入
<onlylove> 辞掉公务员，疯了……
<jusss> onlylove: 在.xinitrc里先expert ..然后ibus-daemon -rxd 再exec fvwm, 然后用fvwm打开的窗口还是不能用ibus
<leeeeeeeee> 呵呵 所以搞笑啊
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道你那高大上的系统怎么搞的
<leeeeeeeee> == 你估计结打太多了
<Router2> jusss awesome wm没啥问题
<jusss> onlylove: 我在ubuntu和debian从来没遇到过这种问题，只在arch里遇到了。。。
<jusss> Router2: 哦，我用fvwm...
<onlylove> jusss: 我的系统就是debian啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道，我的debian也没遇到过这种问题
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你没遇到的你指望我遇到
<onlylove> jusss: 去找arch用户去，
<jusss> onlylove: 这的arch用户都用fctix...
<jusss> fcitx
<onlylove> jusss: 那你就fcitx
<onlylove> jiero: 182.41.198.72
<ofan> 不用fcitx的撸过
<jusss> onlylove: 这个输入法的名字怎么这么难拼
<onlylove> jiero: 捉到了
<jusss> ofan: 那你用？
<onlylove> jusss: free Chinese input toy for X
<onlylove> jusss: 首字母
<Router2> jusss Arch Awesome wm也没问题
<ofan> jusss: squirrel
<jusss> ofan: 这是中文输入法?
<ofan> jusss: https://code.google.com/p/rimeime/
<^k^> ⇪ t: rimeime - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<onlylove> 松鼠这单词见了认识，就是拼不出
<ofan> rime
<leeeeeeeee> 我上次就是因为fcitx彻底崩溃了
<ofan> mac的叫squirrel
<ofan> fcitx不崩溃就不正常了
<onlylove> ofan: 这个和红旗那个啥关系
<jusss> ofan: ibus也经常崩溃
<ofan> ibus渣渣
<jiero> onlylove: 我没有隐藏过自己的ip吧。
<jusss> ofan: screen有时也因为ibus而崩溃
<ofan> 一直rime从未崩溃
<onlylove> jiero: 你现在用whois就看不到了
<onlylove> jiero: 刚来的时候看到的
<jiero> onlylove: 只是因为 /whois看起来难看
<jiero> onlylove: 所以要了 cloak
<onlylove> 表示我用啥输入法都没崩溃过，你们怎么那么多事情
<leeeeeeeee> == 我是菜鸟
<jiero> onlylove: ibus用java首先无法使用
 * jiero 摸摸 ofan
<jusss> onlylove: 因为你用debian...
<leeeeeeeee> 然后被大牛教得不知道怎么就崩溃了
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道，有java吗，我机器上没jre的感觉
<o_O`> fcitx的问题就在于集成了很多垃圾插件
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 我刚怎么没找到你？
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 因为我不在吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你没看到 CyrusYzGTt 那厮用fedora ibus经常崩溃吗，我用arch ibus也经常崩溃，但是在debian下我也没看到过ibus崩溃
<leeeeeeeee> 我帮你问过了  我同学说上海肺科医院 还有上海复旦大学附属市第五医院
<leeeeeeeee> 我在班级群里问了一下 我室友立马打电话过来 问我怎么了。。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 谢谢啦。但是他还是不想去上海了。
<leeeeeeeee> 然后N个同学祝我早日康复。。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 你是好孩子啊
<jusss> 用xterm打开wm，感觉很
<leeeeeeeee> 为嘛  上海的医疗水平还是可以啊
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 大家都喜欢你
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 是可以，但是他觉得没必要吧。
<jiero> 今天才知道爷爷算是栽在自己的医院手里了。
<leeeeeeeee> 我室友长了个什么脂肪瘤 都在专看疑难杂症的华山医院看的
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 嗯。其实我家里老一辈是这里医学院元老。。。
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 那你爷爷就更要当心了嘛
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 已经不在了
<leeeeeeeee> 嗯 我反正连医院都没怎么去过 也不是很了解
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 好厉害。身体棒——你以前上体育课么？
<leeeeeeeee> 总之 转达我们同学的祝福 早日康复！
<leeeeeeeee> 上啊 为什么不上
<leeeeeeeee> 平时感冒就小诊所啊
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我的印象里，我的女同学只体育课跟着跑圈3圈，然后解散就不做任何活动了。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 谢谢。我也希望。
<leeeeeeeee> 我大学800米满分
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 好样的
<leeeeeeeee> 也就这样了 因为扁桃腺容易发炎 所以会偶尔感冒 都没进过大医院。。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我初中时，中考体育得分 35/40，然后是班级第一。。。
<leeeeeeeee> -- 我中考体育很烂。。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 那之后我就知道单纯是我班里体育不行。
<jusss> onlylove: 发现个更严重的问题，用xterm打开ibus再打开fvwm,然后fvwm打开的xterm可以使用ibus,而用xterm打开的firefox却无法使用ibus,好怪异！！！
<leeeeeeeee> 跳远。。投铅球。。
 * jiero 没有一项满分的。。。
<leeeeeeeee> 。。
<onlylove> jusss: export变量没
 * jiero 从来不知道体育满分是什么
<jusss> onlylove: 根本就没设置export变量
<leeeeeeeee> 我现在懒到不行
<onlylove> jusss: 那不就结了
<umhapptxc> 喂
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 练舞蹈去吧。
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己看xinput都做了啥，你啥都不做就指望人干活
<leeeeeeeee> 不运动果然胖到死
<leeeeeeeee> 嗯
<leeeeeeeee> 我也想
<jusss> onlylove: 没设置export变量直接用ibus-daemon依旧打开了ibus呀
<onlylove> jusss: debian有imconfig的，早期是im-switch
<leeeeeeeee> 以前我劈叉轻而易举
<onlylove> jusss: 那是X，没有包括GTK
<leeeeeeeee> 现在老了 筋骨不灵活
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道不知道为啥要三行
<onlylove> X一行，GTK一行，QT一行
<jusss> onlylove: 一个gtk 一个qt
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 小孩子还说老
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 我这年纪的中国运动员都几乎退役了。
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我把它们写.bashrc里去
<leeeeeeeee> == 绝对是老 本科时还会去通宵唱K 现在不行了 3个小时就累了
<onlylove> 通宵K？不都是到2点么
<leeeeeeeee> 11点到6点
<onlylove> jusss脑子又坏了，写个.bashrc而已
<onlylove> source一下不就完了
<onlylove> 算了不管他
<leeeeeeeee> 本科那会通宵便宜啊
 * zsc 至今觉得K歌没有好的理由可以解释
<onlylove> zsc: 考试挂了，恋爱被甩了
 * zsc 情愿去喝酒
<onlylove> zsc: 同学生日，喝酒喝多了
<leeeeeeeee> 我们都是寝室一起去
<onlylove> zsc: 随便找个理由
<leeeeeeeee> 喝酒不行
<leeeeeeeee> 我喝酒就过敏
<leeeeeeeee> 然后发疯
<onlylove> 过敏要去看医生
<leeeeeeeee> 喝一听就吐了
<o_O`> k歌为了抒发情感呀
<leeeeeeeee> 后面就不喝了呀
 * zsc 一直不喜欢K歌,但爱喝酒
 * o_O` 我以为要是唱的用心良苦 你总会对我多点在乎
 * onlylove 不K 不喝
<leeeeeeeee> 不喜欢喝酒抽烟的男生
<zsc> zsc 也经常抽烟
 * o_O` 不喝, 不抽
<onlylove> jusss: 你 玩够了没
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，添加expert到.bashrc后可以在ff里用ibus了
 * o_O` 还能凭什么 要是爱不可感动人 俗套的歌词 煽动你恻忍
 * zsc 觉得抽烟源自青少年的叛逆,喝酒来自豪爽
<onlylove> jusss: 你不用填到bashrc，只要export下就行了，加到bashrc省事而已
 * o_O` 觉得能大口大口的喝凉茶, 才叫真豪爽
<brest_> 求助一下，有用过google document的朋友吗
<umhapptxc> 今天都怎么了
 * zsc 觉得喝茶不厚道
<jusss> onlylove: export后还需要重新登陆吧？
<o_O`> umhapptxc: 喝过凉茶吗?
<onlylove> jusss: 你重新登录是不是要再export一下
<onlylove> jusss: 你连bashrc是做啥的都不知道了
<o_O`> zsc: 凉茶, 不是茶. 只是刚好叫凉茶而已.
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> o_O`: 隔夜茶么
<o_O`> 生命源于水，健康源于凉茶
<leeeeeeeee> 我突然想起
<zsc> o_O`: 的名言啊,凉茶不是茶
<leeeeeeeee> 我每天都在消灭隔夜菜
<o_O`> onlylove: 不是...
<leeeeeeeee> 在我堂哥家
<brest_> 我在云端硬盘和其他人一起写一个doc，但我不小心用私人账号登陆了，现在doc上的头像怎么也删除不了了，怎么办啊
<o_O`> onlylove: zsc: 凉茶是对熬好了的中药的统称.
<jiero> 能大口大口的喝醋才叫豪爽！
<o_O`> zsc: 你觉得是茶?
<o_O`> jiero: 好多山西人可以的!!
<jiero> o_O`: 嗯。
 * zsc 偶需要改造世界观
<jiero> o_O`: 山西人除外吧
<o_O`> jiero: 恩.
<onlylove> o_O`: 夏枯草？
<o_O`> jiero: 凉茶这东西, 才是真豪爽.
<umhapptxc> o_O`: 加多宝
<jiero> 哦——
<jiero> o_O`: 不喜
<o_O`> onlylove: 不知道, 就知道夏桑菊是经典的凉茶配方
<umhapptxc> 广东人的凉茶不就是药么
<o_O`> umhapptxc: 那是蜂蜜水好伐
<jiero> 大口大口喝牛奶，喝醋，我都可以
<umhapptxc> o_O`: 那你说的凉茶是什么
<leeeeeeeee> 不爱喝凉茶
<jiero> 其实大口大口喝大米粥最爽了。。。
<jiero> 我以为
<onlylove> o_O`: 那个东西要看环境的，
<o_O`> umhapptxc: 恩, 巨苦.
<jiero> 稍微黏黏的香
<umhapptxc> 。。
<onlylove> o_O`: 就和四川人吃辣椒是为了去湿气一样的
<o_O`> onlylove: 现在是信仰了已经
<jiero> onlylove: 我喝大米粥就是因为我不喝水
<o_O`> onlylove: 跟地理无关了.
 * jiero 只在吃饭摄取水分1
<o_O`> onlylove: 加多宝在非广东地区销量反而好过广东本土
<umhapptxc> jiero: ....
<onlylove> o_O`: 身体虚弱的人不能多喝凉茶
<umhapptxc> o_O`: 老广喝的是街边的吧
<zsc> leeeeeeeee: 喝酒就要吐,不吐不男人
<umhapptxc> 貌似隔三差五的就是凉茶店？
<o_O`> umhapptxc: 恩. 平安堂之类的.
<jiero> zsc: 对1，必须是苦到喝一口就吐的酒
<o_O`> umhapptxc: 黄振龙~ 哈哈哈
<onlylove> o_O`: 我体质比较弱，不能喝凉茶，这点我还是清楚的
<leeeeeeeee> zsc: 那样不难受么
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 还有这么一说啊
<o_O`> onlylove: 你可以去重要店, 让老中医给你定制凉茶.
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 难受才是人生啊
<zsc> leeeeeeeee: 不能用理性对待这个问题
<o_O`> leeeeeeeee: 喝到胃出血才叫男人.
<leeeeeeeee> == 好吧
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 身体寒凉，不能随便喝凉性的东西，
<jiero> o_O`: ...
<o_O`> leeeeeeeee: 不做手术, 都叫没喝够
<jiero> 我宁可抛弃男人的称号。
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 这事情只能找中医调理
<leeeeeeeee> 脑子进水吧？
<leeeeeeeee> 我同学找中医的
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 从大流者
<leeeeeeeee> 不是长痘就是痛经
<o_O`> jiero: lol~ 我都不喝酒. 不觉得好喝. 更讨厌抽烟
<zsc> leeeeeeeee: 醉的一塌糊涂,让理性见鬼去,才是喝酒的目的
<leeeeeeeee> 。。。你是又有多感性，，，
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 其实是很多人傻的只能喝酒了说话。
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 玩套圈游戏的
<umhapptxc> 谁有 装 vmware workstation 10，帮我拷贝个文件出来。。。
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 中医水平有高有低，遇到庸医就麻烦了
<umhapptxc> 安装目录里面的那个 windows.iso
<leeeeeeeee> 我痛经的同学没有看好的
<leeeeeeeee> 跳了几次郑多燕
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 能好的，就是吃止痛药？
<leeeeeeeee> 就好了
<umhapptxc> leeeeeeeee: 痛经就得找男朋友
<umhapptxc> leeeeeeeee: 找个欧洲男朋友，妥妥的就好了
<o_O`> 岭南药谷，老中医凉茶，祛痘王凉茶，祛斑王凉茶，老中医姜茶，广贝凉茶，汇德利，润心堂，板蓝根凉茶，加多宝，火透，清酷，王老吉，和其正，板蓝花凉茶，邓老，下火王，安方凉茶、剑波凉茶，霸王凉茶，一匹罐，潘高寿，上清饮，顺牌，致中和，陈李济，黄振龙，金葫芦，白云山，清心堂，杏林春，平安堂，黄志强，沙溪，徐其修，健生堂
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 是真的么？
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 你这里有么
 * jiero 从来没注意过别人痛经。。。
<leeeeeeeee> 男盆友不靠谱 我同学3个月换一个男友
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 你找啥
<leeeeeeeee> 照样痛经
<umhapptxc> leeeeeeeee: 那她找的时候没有注意
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 是不是怀孕就不痛了？
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 你要序列号我明天给你看去
<zsc> umhapptxc: 似乎很有经验?
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 我要装 vmware tools
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 下载的这个双击不运行。，。。
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 不对，那个是内部号，得内网才能激活
<brest_> 没人用google doc么
<leeeeeeeee> 不知道 我姐姐小孩都十岁了 还是会
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 双击运行》
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 你在啥环境
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 不需要序列号啊，我就要个 vmware tools， 在 windows 里面装
<leeeeeeeee> 这是体质的问题
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 听说不痛了就不能有孩子了
<umhapptxc> onlylove: arch 下的 vmplayer 里面装的 xp
<leeeeeeeee> 我就不痛经 我体热
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 解压缩，然后装了
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 自带的那个 "install vmware tools" 下载好慢
<leeeeeeeee> ，，，
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 没办法
<leeeeeeeee> 那我不能有小孩？
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 我自己搜了下载又不能运行
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 实际学名一样吧。。。
<umhapptxc> jiero: 毛
 * o_O` 也不痛经
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 你可以领养。
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 不一样的
<umhapptxc> jiero, leeeeeeeee 有了孩子就不痛了
<zsc> leeeeeeeee: 告诉你同学,弄止痛片
<iMadper> umhapptxc: 你啥都知道?
<onlylove> jiero: 有虚症和实症
<umhapptxc> iMadper: 这个我略知一二
<jiero> onlylove: 我全然不知
<jiero> g 月经
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 我记得安装目录里面有那么个东西啊
<iMadper> umhapptxc: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/2151284171/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 宇的相册-励志做一个会做各种美食的吃货
<^k^> jiero: 月经 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=月经 |月經|是指子宮內膜脫落，脫落的內膜組織和血液由陰道排出的現象，流出的血液稱為 經血。女性及部分雌性哺乳動物在生育期內會固定出現|月經|，此循環週期稱為|月經| |...|
<umhapptxc> 治疗痛经最有效的办法就是顺产嘛
<zsc> 想必 umhapptxc 有个欧洲男朋友的
<leeeeeeeee> 止痛片我在偏头痛时吃
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<umhapptxc> onlylove: workstation 自带的
<umhapptxc> iMadper: 这个看起来不好吃啊
 * jiero 最近7年摄入80%+药物是健胃消食片
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 痛经的，大都是身体极端瘦或者生活不规律的
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> umhapptxc: player也有
<leeeeeeeee> 说到月经 狗狗也有
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 没有
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 猫是叫猫
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 没有就联网下载，没办法
<leeeeeeeee> 但是猫咪没有
<umhapptxc> leeeeeeeee: 当然了，哺乳动物大多有
<jusss> leeeeeeeee: 你是女的？
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 呃。是么
 * iMadper 碎叫
<jiero> 。。。
<umhapptxc> 赞
<iMadper> umhapptxc: 乃不乖
<jiero> 什么时候 admin 可以给对方改 nick
<leeeeeeeee> 我们院子里有很多猫咪
<umhapptxc> zsc: 再不老实还削你  lol...
<leeeeeeeee> 晚上就鬼叫
<leeeeeeeee> 特别吓人
<zsc> umhapptxc: 偶可以说 呸 吗?
<leeeeeeeee> 有一天我室友都不在
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 像小孩子哭一样，还会打架
<leeeeeeeee> 我活生生在寝室坐了一夜
<umhapptxc> leeeeeeeee: 野猫？
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee: 猫，至于么
<umhapptxc> onlylove: player 真的没有
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 所以我跟你要一个嘛
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 所以我当时在windows装的时候应该是联网下载的
<umhapptxc> onlylove: player 是在线下载来着
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 那就在线下吧，我记得很快
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 我这里不动嘛
<leeeeeeeee_> 掉了
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 换个时间
 * jiero 周围的野猫不太怕人了，我从它们身边走过，它们坐着看我
<jiero> 相隔大约1.5米
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 我记得vm有下载链接？或者你看看用抓包工具抓下，把地址抓出来下
<leeeeeeeee_> 我们院子里很多猫 我们学校也很多
<jiero> leeeeeeeee你们还有院子。。。
<leeeeeeeee_> 有爱猫的
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 该不会在墙外？
<leeeeeeeee_> 也有虐猫的
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 大概吧……我上次装是在TI
<leeeeeeeee_> 对啊 我们宿舍是院子
<jiero> leeeeeeeee感觉好象是四合院。。。
<zsc> 学校里的猫都是女生带进去的.我在学校的时候,一窝一窝,大的小的到处乱跑
<leeeeeeeee_> 是的 很像四合院
<jiero> zsc: 捉住了就阉割。
<leeeeeeeee_> 我们宿舍是唯一有澡堂的宿舍
<zsc> jiero: 都在墙头上,你捉人家会笑话
<jiero> 。。。竟然是像四合院的，多么有钱啊
<leeeeeeeee_> 没有 我们研究生校区是老校区
<leeeeeeeee_> 都是很老的房子
<leeeeeeeee_> 条件特别差
<leeeeeeeee_> 我们寝室只能站5个人
<leeeeeeeee_> 6个就不行了
<leeeeeeeee_> 可是却住四个
<leeeeeeeee_> 有的寝室能放两张麻将桌
<leeeeeeeee_> 差别好大的，，是以前的办公室改造的 大小不一
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee_: 下次在一行多放几个字，这样刷屏小心k给你禁言
<leeeeeeeee_> 哦 记住了
<onlylove> 不过貌似K这几天很少+q不知道是不是改了
<leeeeeeeee_> 唉 我还要在这呆到6号
<jiero> leeeeeeeee_: 好精神。
 * jiero 要睡了
<onlylove> 那还不好，就几天了，马上要3号了，我可是要除夕才能回家
<jiero> onlylove: 现在我再也撑不到12点了。
<leeeeeeeee_> jiero: 晚安
<jiero> 晚安
<onlylove> jiero: 白天多睡一会就行了，晚安
<leeeeeeeee_> onlylove: 我在堂哥家
<leeeeeeeee_> 到6号
<leeeeeeeee_> 自己回家要22号 明天要抢票
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee_: 还有3天，其实很快的
<leeeeeeeee_> 唉。。。
<leeeeeeeee_> xiaoxi 居然有个这名字
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 赞，装好了
<xiaoxi> 什么
<leeeeeeeee_> 没啥 你好
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 翻墙了？
<xiaoxi> 你是哪部分的？
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 没有，突然有速度了
<xiaoxi> SZLUG？SHLUG？BJLUG？
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 装好了
<onlylove> xiaoxi: 她没有组织，如果硬要算，应该是SH
<leeeeeeeee_> onlylove: 他说啥呢
<xiaoxi>  o，张江女
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee_: 问你是哪个地区的，深圳，上海，还是北京，LUG，linux user group
<leeeeeeeee_> 我不是张江女 电脑都不会
<onlylove> leeeeeeeee_: 他是福建的
<zsc> 主君这剧就是催情镜头串烧呀...看的我麻木不仁了都
<leeeeeeeee_> 哦，，，
<leeeeeeeee_> zsc: ？？？
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 其实我觉得vm的虚拟机做的一般，主要还是在服务器端
<leeeeeeeee_> 你看到第几集
<zsc> 这样抱抱,那样对眼,木意思呢
<zsc> 拖到了9集了
<onlylove> umhapptxc: workstation和vbox比的话，其实还是vbox略占优
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 我这里 plaer 比较稳定
<leeeeeeeee_> 那你想怎么样 韩国能kiss下就是下限了 而且是在结尾
<rootoorotor> who thanatos
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 估计vbox那群人对windows也是糊弄
<leeeeeeeee_> 你看MY盛LADY
<leeeeeeeee_> 真的很不错
<zsc> 好,看一集试试
<leeeeeeeee_> TVB今年的视帝 男主
<zsc> 我是男的,我去看男主?
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 不过不知道为啥，我用vbox装opensuse有问题
<leeeeeeeee_> 没有啊 。。。徐子珊和陈敏之身材都很好
<leeeeeeeee_> 你慢慢看
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 装到一半就卡住了
<leeeeeeeee_> 索腿天后很赞
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 这就不知道了
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 所以我的opensuse都是在server上装的，不过也没啥意思，server上的虚拟机开个X慢的要死，忘了能不能自动释放鼠标了，反正vbox这点比vmware强多了
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 明天还要继续写脚本，这两天本来hadoop2够烦了，又把1.2扯进来，说好的SLES也变centos了
<umhapptxc> onlylove: 你在这边貌似忙了好多
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 是啊，不如网管清闲，而且我平时没事的时候BBS没事，一旦忙晕了，BBS上就有稀奇古怪的问题
<onlylove> umhapptxc: 刚下班了，收到个邮件，BBS上有人提问
<umhapptxc> ..
<onlylove> 哎，睡觉去，明天争取跑出一组数据来
<onlylove> 先复习下hadoop1咋启动的……
<leeeeeeeee_> == 为啥你下班这么晚？
<ChirC> 大家好
<^k^> ChirC:点点点. 23:54 新年快乐 : 28.004天
<ChirC> 第一次玩irc，有人看得到不
<ChirC> 有人就喊一声啊
<ChirC> 卧槽
<ChirC> ？？？
<ChirC> zzz
<ChirC> ...
<ChirC> come babe~~~~
<ChirC> 有人说话不
 * unhappity 抽根儿烟，睡觉……
<Lattice> 换了chrome的irc客户端，暂时感觉不错
<Lattice> 这么安静，没人说话？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-03
<black_angel> 有没有哥们写过 ubuntu 的 service 呀，我学着 http://blog.csdn.net/gobitan/article/details/5903342#1536434-tsina-1-21974-66a1f5d8f89e9ad52626f6f40fdeadaa 这个写了一个，可是运行不起来
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux平台下的service程序编写指南 - 雨水的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<black_angel> 提示 action "Starting $SNAME ..." $PROG  这句不对
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点. 09:54 新年快乐 : 27.587天
<leeeeeeeee> 早~~~~
<freeflying> 早
<imtxc> o_0: 你可以不用不开心了
<imtxc> o_0: 那天的 ak100 被砍了
<o_0> imtxc: 赞!
<o_0> imtxc: 好!
<o_0> imtxc: 哈哈哈哈!!!
<o_0> imtxc: 开心!
<imtxc> o_0: 目测都是国内批发商刷没了
<o_0> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> o_0: 我朋友买了俩，昨晚都被砍了
<imtxc> 第三方，说砍就砍
<o_0> imtxc: lol~ 开心!
<imtxc> ...
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<imtxc> o_0: 亚马逊的客服说他们也得保护商家不是，500刀的差价商家也抗不住……
<leeeeeeeee> 网速好慢啊
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 不是网速慢
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 是 12306 挂了
<o_0> imtxc: 是呀. 必须砍.
<o_0> imtxc: amazon是在保护我
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 对，不然过几天满大街的 ak100 了，咱还怎么活
<freeflying> imtxc, 买好回家的票了啊
<leeeeeeeee> ==那怎么办
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩，买了张灰机票，然后抢火车票，抢到就退
<onlylove> 不懂啥是ak100，就算人手一个，依旧不羡慕
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 不是11点才发售么
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 你着急什么
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 等10点的这一波过去了说不定就好了
<o_0> 我能访问呀
<o_0> 访问很正常呀
<o_0> 速度巨快...
 * o_0 不聊了, 看代码去
<freeflying> imtxc, 你是甘肃的,还是飞机比较快啊
<imtxc> freeflying: è´µ 1k
<imtxc> freeflying: 而且我怕万一大雾大雪之类的囧了怎么办。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 还是值得的, 提前10个小时到家吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 下雪没关系啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 哎，你这么一说，倒有些道理
<imtxc> 多花1k买个清净
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总在什么地方过年啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 必须的啊, 火车到时候太拥挤了
<freeflying> imtxc, 可能北京吧
<_NINJA> ubuntu 12.04 能装上 GeForce GTX 660 驱动吗？ 有人成功了吗？
<o_0> _NINJA: google 不到别人能不能安装成功?
<onlylove> o_0: 貌似破马用的双泰坦
<o_0> onlylove: 啥? _NINJA 是破马?
<o_0> _NINJA: 我随手一google, 各种结果
<onlylove> o_0: 他当然不是
<o_0> onlylove: 那你为啥突然跟我说破马用的是啥?
 * o_0 没有理借
<leeeeeeeee> imtxc: 我不想买不到票一个人回家啊
 * o_0 没有理解
<_NINJA> IRC还有存在的意义吗？
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: ... 没有理解
<leeeeeeeee> 所以要快点抢
<leeeeeeeee> 把我外甥女带回家啊
<leeeeeeeee> 我自己回家学生票早买好了
<leeeeeeeee> 话说我侄子要30才能回家  好可怜啊 上班就是不一样
<o_0> _NINJA: 啥?
<o_0> _NINJA: http://www.techlw.com/2012/06/install-nvidia-driver-in-ubuntu.html  你就想知道这个?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Install Nvidia Driver in Ubuntu 12.04/11.10/Linux Mint 13/12 ~ Technology Linux World
<_NINJA> o_0这个试过了， 感觉还是没装上， WINE开WOW的时候还是花屏，系统详情图形还是显示“未知”
<o_0> _NINJA: 你是双显卡?
<o_0> _NINJA: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084614
<_NINJA> 不是
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [ubuntu] GTX 660M nvidia Driver
<o_0> _NINJA: 单显卡, 刚才的那个, 是可以的.
 * o_0 现在有不是双显卡的了嘛? 没有核心显卡???
<_NINJA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084614 这个装完能在“新得力”显示出来， 但是在系统详情里，图像还是显示未知
<o_0> _NINJA: 我还是怀疑为啥你是单显卡?
<o_0> _NINJA: 没有核心显卡?
<_NINJA> o_0， 谢谢你， 我再找找！ 这个...我对硬件不熟， 单的双的就不知道了
<_NINJA> http://item.jd.com/726401.html o_0我买的是这个显卡
<o_0> _NINJA: 所以你需要大黄蜂.
<^k^> _NINJA: ⇪ 【技嘉N660OC-2GD】技嘉（GIGABYTE）GV-N660OC-2GD 1033-1098MHz/6008MHz 2GB/192bit GDDR5显卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<_NINJA> ^k^， 真聪明
<o_0> _NINJA: @_@
<^k^> _NINJA, 你多大了？ 10:38 新年快乐 : 27.557天
<o_0> 自己配置的, 那就不好说了, 谁知道你的主板是混合显卡还是会自动关闭核心显卡..
<_NINJA> 对硬件不熟， 跟多大有啥关系？
<_NINJA> http://item.jd.com/903781.html
<^k^> _NINJA: ⇪ 【映泰Hi-Fi B85W】映泰(BIOSTAR) Hi-Fi B85W主板(Intel B85/LGA1150)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<_NINJA> 这个是主板的地址
<_NINJA> ^k^。。。。。
<^k^> _NINJA, 休息一下.. 10:40 新年快乐 : 27.555天
<o_0> _NINJA: 你给出主板地址我也不知道, 只能你自己试. (谁会知道每个主板里各种无聊的行为....)
<_NINJA> o_0 谢谢了！ 我问下同事去
<o_0> _NINJA: ubuntu不是有自带的安装驱动的工具?
<o_0> _NINJA: 我以前装fglrx都用那个, 没啥问题呀
 * o_0 擦, 看代码, 最后跳到 arch/x86/platform/efi/efi_stub_64.S  里面来了!!! nnnnd, 不想看汇编!
 * imtxc 不想看 .h 不想看 .c 不想看 Makefile
<o_0> imtxc: c我都可以接受的!
<o_0> imtxc: 但是汇编真心不能!
<imtxc> o_0: 那个 smartvoip 网页上也可以拨号了，不用装客户端了
<imtxc> 我的 10欧现在还有 9.6 呢...
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 妹子，加油刷
<black_angel> 好郁闷，每个  linux 版本的服务管理都不一样，这是要闹哪样呀？
<huntxu> black_angel: 就那幾樣。。。
<huntxu> nialv7: .
<black_angel> huntxu: 拿了个 redhat 的例子，却死活套不进 ubuntu，想去看看 suse 的例子吧，更是相差甚远
<black_angel> huntxu: 光就 ubuntu 本身，也存在差别
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 他摸的服務器電源管理通常是啥
<huntxu> black_angel: 你拿debian的去套ubuntu
<huntxu> black_angel: redhat的只能去套centos lol
<huntxu> black_angel: 等著systemd一統天下，upstart垂死掙扎
<leeeeeeeee> 为啥预定是灰色的？？？
<huntxu> black_angel: openrc不跟他們玩
<Johann_> i'm back
<leeeeeeeee> 买好啦~~
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 赞
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 恭喜哦
<yunfan> leeeeeeeee: 原来你是之前那个人
<leeeeeeeee> 付款弄了半天啊
<leeeeeeeee> yunfan: OQ
<leeeeeeeee> imtxc: 你买了火车票还是飞机票啊？
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 后者
<leeeeeeeee> 30号？
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 27
<imtxc> 编一个加密方式把信用卡信息保存在邮箱里面去...
<leeeeeeeee> imtxc: 那你回家蛮早的呀
<imtxc> leeeeeeeee: 大家也都是那几天吧
<leeeeeeeee> 大部分都是29、30
<leeeeeeeee> 为什么之前买的票查不到？？
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 11:50 新年快乐 : 27.507天
<leeeeeeeee> g @^k^
<^k^> leeeeeeeee: @^k^ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=@^k^ Upcoming shows, pressroom, fanzine, list of artists, FAQ, news, and BBS.
<breeze_growing> g 林晓夕
<^k^> breeze_growing: 林晓夕 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=林晓夕 2012年3月15日 |...| 太阳升起来的时候，|林晓夕|睡着了，太阳升起来了，一溜儿方方的阳光从窗子斜切 进来，照在|林晓夕|脸上,乌黑的长发披散在额前，衬托的嫩白的脸更加 |...|
<leeeeeeeee> breeze_growing: 你是谁啊？？？
<breeze_growing> leeeeeeeee: 一普通公民啊 :)
<leeeeeeeee> ==
<o_0> kdump万岁!
<onlylove> o_0: 目测你声卡烧了
<o_0> onlylove: 啥?
<o_0> onlylove: 我现在在做efi的东西. 声卡, 推后吧还是.
<leeeeeeeee> 票退好了 看书去了 哼！！！
<onlylove> o_0: 那就是efi烧了
<o_0> onlylove: 还没有
<o_0> onlylove: 烧了是好事, 我就申请新机器
<o_0> onlylove: 怕啥?
<black_angel> 妹子又没过来，你找她干嘛
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  12:35 
<zsc> ^k^: 把 imtxc 踢了
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 12:36 新年快乐 : 27.475天
<jiero> cherrot: 兔贼
<jiero> freeflying: 现在买个wii给老人靠谱不？
<freeflying> jiero, 很靠谱
<jiero> freeflying: 哦。那我看看。
<freeflying> jiero, xbox one也可以 :P
<yunfan> imtxc: 买到军航了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 擦航..
<jiero> freeflying: 买不起，连平板都没有的家里
<jiero> imtxc: 买到核动力军舰了？
<imtxc> ....
<yunfan> imtxc: 昨天我坐飞机从泉州到杭州 才1个小时 真不错
<jiero> imtxc: 买到港口了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 这几天你很嗨哦［
<freeflying> yunfan, 屯溪到合肥都有飞机的
<jiero> yunfan: 有人答应你的求婚了？
<jiero> imtxc: 春节后去三亚的机票很便宜
<yunfan> freeflying: 我每年从帝都回家 那飞机都要从合肥转机 半个小时
<yunfan> 上周我朋友从魔都过来 居然也坐飞机 ！
<jiero> yunfan: 你在哪里啊？
<jiero> yunfan: 魔都飞机多啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 2-300公里坐飞机 很滑稽
<jiero> yunfan: 我买票也是从魔都转机
<jiero> yunfan: 反正才 100元机票吧。
<yunfan> g刚升空完毕就要开始下降了 额
<yunfan> 为了这点路冒生命风险不值得
<jiero> yunfan: 飞机多爽，起飞降落的感觉就像游乐园
<jiero> yunfan: 不是说飞机比汽车更保险么
<jiero> yunfan: 真菌感染，抗生素无用啊。太黑了。
 * jiero 连着两天去病房
<onlylove> jiero: 抗生素是抗细菌的，而且不能乱用，要针对指定的细菌
<onlylove> 发现很多软件工程师不会修电脑……
<onlylove> 准备学习简单的postgres
<o_0> 软件工程师为啥要会修电脑?
<o_0> 坐办公室的, 也不需要会盖楼嘛
<onlylove> 没啥，就是看他们为简单的问题打没用的400
<o_0> 400很赞的! dell的妹子们, 声音很好听的!
<onlylove> 你可以想象下开发windows的工程师，找IT解决他们的windows问题
<onlylove> dell有汉子，还不少
 * o_0 一有问题就打给dell. 妹子们很软很萌
 * o_0 联想的客服, 态度太差, 语气太硬, 不喜欢
<onlylove> 解决不了问题的妹子，不萌你会给差评的
 * o_0 ibm的客服, 一问三不知
<o_0> onlylove: dell的妹子, 水平好高的.
<o_0> onlylove: 至少秒了我了
<onlylove> 谁家的不是一问三不知
<o_0> onlylove: uefi变砖, 你会修???
<onlylove> o_0: 我原来因为个显示器的维修，和dell拉锯3个月
<o_0> onlylove: dell的妹子, 帮我一点儿点儿调试解决的
<o_0> onlylove: 那是因为人家不愿意, 不然早给你换新了
<onlylove> o_0: 一个显示器，在保，死活不给换，TI是vip金牌好吧
<onlylove> o_0: 三年的金牌白花钱买的？我付钱了
<o_0> onlylove: 我们不是在说水平问题吗? 你每次都跑题
<onlylove> o_0: 我花了金牌的钱，享受不了vip服务，这算啥
<onlylove> o_0: 现在我们回来讨论水平问题，显示器漏液
 * o_0 的观点是, dell的妹子很软很萌, 还有业务水平
<onlylove> o_0: dell的妹子根据照片不能判断我的显示器是否漏液，由快递师傅说了算
<o_0> onlylove: 或许是他们无权决定.
<onlylove> o_0: uefi变砖，dell会让你送维修点或者联系工程师上门换主板
<o_0> onlylove: 你在公司里, 要根据公司的制度的.
<o_0> onlylove: 屁, dell的萌妹子教我怎么修好了!
<o_0> onlylove: 电话里
<o_0> onlylove: 根本就没让工程师找我
 * o_0 维护dell萌妹子!
<onlylove> o_0: 按住F12开始调试？
<onlylove> o_0: 那证明还是没死
<o_0> onlylove: 啥都进不去了
<onlylove> o_0: 真正的变砖，是机器都起不来
<o_0> onlylove: 键盘都不亮
<o_0> onlylove: 我还分不清是不是变砖????
<onlylove> o_0: 能进诊断模式，证明没死
<o_0> onlylove: 谁tmd说进入诊断模式了!??!!?
<o_0> onlylove: 我不是说键盘都不亮了嘛? 怎么按f12?!
<leeeeeeeee> 唉 还是黄日华版的天龙八部好看
<o_0> onlylove: 我还分不清是不是变砖? 我报告给upstream, matt fleming都说是变砖了
<yunfan> onlylove: 找软件工程师修电脑就好像去政府 找土地局的人帮你汽车上牌照一样 两码事嘛
<onlylove> o_0: 你自己维护去吧，作为玩过3年单片机，搞过jtag刷坏过主板的人，还知道变砖是啥的
<o_0> onlylove: nnnnd, 你见过变砖的uefi没?
<onlylove> o_0: 变砖之后，只能换芯片，或者热刷
<onlylove> o_0: 晓得啥叫bootloader？
<o_0> onlylove: 有跳线清数据
<onlylove> o_0: 硬件层次的bootloader
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是有刷不坏的嘛
<o_0> onlylove: 你知道得太烧了
<o_0> 少了
<onlylove> yunfan: 刷不坏，没有刷不坏的，除非是双bios
<yunfan> onlylove: 把isa做到硬件rom里就刷不坏了
<yunfan> 强制必须走那个
<onlylove> 靠……
<yunfan> 我的 discovery F1好像是这样
<onlylove> 那样除非片子烧了
<onlylove> 或者刷写寿命到了
<o_0> onlylove: http://www.kernelhub.org/?p=2&msg=360940 自己看
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Matt Fleming - Re: [BUG]: DELL XPS 8500 become a brick after fill too many entries to nvram. - The Linux Kernel Hub
<onlylove> yunfan: 没人闲着没事刷片子玩而已，实际上到了刷写次数，都要坏，不过次数足够多
<o_0> onlylove: that's pretty conclusive.
<onlylove> o_0: 你那个bug啊，之前三星就有
<o_0> 刷写次数... 那叫寿命到了
<o_0> onlylove: 我知道呀
<o_0> onlylove: 你又跑题了, 我是为了说明, 就算是intel负责uefi的顶级开发, 也认为是变砖了
<o_0> onlylove: 然后你还觉得不是变砖吗?
<onlylove> o_0: 那叫变砖……算了，就那样吧，既然你觉得砖头了
<zsc> 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个频道里的人 要刷机都不是为了维修 多半就是闲着没事刷着玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实要是硬件上有个跳线让他直接走外置存储启动就好了 不过这样一来厂商赚钱就少了 tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 我已经不想刷了，目测我的主板被我刷过不下200次了，我不知道它还能再被刷几次
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来你们是在刷pc bois 那当我刚才是放屁
<onlylove> yunfan: 手机么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 手机我也刷过几十次了
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是路由的话，我烧过2了
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是arm板子的话，学校的开发板有仿真器
<onlylove> o_0: https://linuxtoy.org/archives/quick-uefi-could-still-brick-samsung-laptops.html
<nialv7> huntxu, ?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 快讯：三星 UEFI 电脑变砖问题依旧 — LinuxTOY
<onlylove> o_0: 你要的变砖新闻
<o_0> onlylove: 我什么时候要了?
<o_0> onlylove: 我早就看过了, mjg的博客
<yunfan> onlylove: 大多数人手机刷机只是刷sd上的rom而已阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是手机也是刷sd上的rom，如果不小心把串口刷挂了那就麻烦了
<zsc> yunfan: 还能刷啥?
<jusss> the host 2013感觉是今年看过的最无聊的电影了
<onlylove> zsc: 硬盘firmware刷过没
<o_0> jusss: 今年刚两天.
<zsc> onlylove: 偶不刷机,没意思
 * o_0 庆幸自己不刷机.
<jusss> o_0: 阴历
<o_0> jusss: 那说明你没看私人定制.
<zsc> onlylove: 硬盘的e2prom怎么刷?
<o_0> jusss: 那才叫无聊 + 无逻辑
<imtxc> o_0: 群众里面有坏人啊....
<o_0> imtxc: 啥?
<o_0> imtxc: 哦.
<o_0> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 那电影我就记住了这一句...
<jusss> o_0: 国产片很搞笑呀，好长时间没看过国产片了
<o_0> jusss: 搞笑? 推荐 "低俗喜剧" 大爱
<onlylove> zsc: dos底下有软件，一般的没事别刷，希捷硬盘固件出事的时候通常会出场
 * o_0 每次想到"拍驴屁" 就想笑
<jusss> 刚下完about time 2013,希望是个好片
<onlylove> zsc: 硬盘，光驱都有
<jusss> 暮色系列和仿暮色系列电影真心感觉不好看
<zsc> onlylove: 现在还是用e2prom否,要照光线?
<jusss> Shame 2011 Don Jon 2013 Her 2014在豆瓣上说是宅男3部曲，现在就差Her 2014没看
<onlylove> zsc: e2prom，不是eprom，不需要紫外线
<onlylove> zsc: 电擦写的
<onlylove> 跳线清数据，BIOS就有的东西，那不叫变砖
<onlylove> 看了有人很久没清过BIOS了
<yunfan> onlylove: 刷radio不就是刷真正的soc
<yunfan> 么
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要刷基带？
<onlylove> yunfan: 刷坏了就不能打电话了
<onlylove> yunfan: iphone就变itouch了
<adam8157> imtxc: 你兄弟呢?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过只要硬件的自举功能没刷坏就有机会救回来
<jiero> itouch
<jiero> adam8157 ... 大概午睡？
<jiero> 竟然问兄弟
<jiero> nyfair: 为啥你不用 Opera 来 IRC，好奇
<nyfair> jiero: 从来不用那货
<jiero> nyfair: 好可怜。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 工作只是生活，不代表价值观
<onlylove> nyfair: 工作只是生活的一部分
<gebjgd> nyfair: 工作是生活?
<jiero> nyfair: 工作只是价值观的一部分。
<nyfair> gebjgd: 换种说法，为了糊口如何
<jiero> 乱了。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你可以不上班活着，求教怎么解决糊口问题
<jiero> nyfair: 说了了不起的一句话，你。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 靠政府养
<jiero> onlylove: 他可以
<jiero> 391欧元了
<jiero> 刚听到的
<gebjgd> jiero: 更多  因为有孩子
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。1000欧元了？
<jiero> 不对，是1500？
<gebjgd> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> 20了，交罚款去
<onlylove> 求去万恶的资本主义国家
<freeflying> adam8157, 公司里超过5年的估计没多少了
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: matt
<freeflying> adam8157, matt who?
<adam8157> freeflying: 沙特我司?
<adam8157> mark
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。人家不是 mark 么。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 亲 你人家叫Mark
<adam8157> 写错了
<jiero> 连boss都忘记了。
<jiero> adam8157: 要取而代之么
<adam8157> jiero: 没钱...
<jiero> adam8157: 真菌感染了。
<jiero> adam8157: 我捐钱祈福
<adam8157> jiero: 还要捐给谁?
<jiero> adam8157: linus就算了。
<adam8157> jiero: 哪感染了?
<gebjgd> 陈光标也投奔美国了
<jiero> adam8157: 我姥爷肺部感染了
<adam8157> jiero: debian
 * adam8157 给debian拉赞助
<jiero> adam8157: 那还是算了，debian不需要钱。
<freeflying> adam8157, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3HKN-FWNq0&t=490
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ YouTube - Pilot's View of Airbus A380 approach and landing at San Francisco
<jiero> debian需要人。
<freeflying> adam8157, 来俯瞰下
<adam8157> jiero: debian缺钱的
<jiero> freeflying: 你有没有将某座城市当成巨大珊瑚过？
<jiero> adam8157: 缺钱会造成什么障碍么？
<freeflying> jiero, 没有, 都是飞的屌丝的地方,没这个机会
<adam8157> jiero: deb和ian都离婚了 你说呢?
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 等 debian 分家。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 今天又一哥们离职了
<jiero> adam8157: 开发一个叫 ian 的程序吧。
<adam8157> freeflying: 谁啊? 贵组的?
<freeflying> adam8157, 一个DD啊
<jiero> DeepDwarf>.<
<freeflying> gfrog_afk, 基蛙
<jiero> adam8157: 我说实在的，不想给大项目捐钱。
<jiero> Nemo。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 基带没什么好刷的 倒是有个文章讲了怎么黑基带 入侵所有手机
<gebjgd> adam8157: 2008年就离婚了吧
<gebjgd> adam8157: 很早的事情了
<onlylove> yunfan: 黑啥基带，记得那个发垃圾短信的伪基站不
<onlylove> yunfan: 有个那个轻松搞定
<adam8157> moto c118
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 你姥爷开始治疗了么
<freeflying> freeflying, http://v.ifeng.com/vblog/dv/2014001/045a19c4-afba-43c2-a83d-d2972d80030b.shtml
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 美国电视台拍下旧金山华人哄抢教堂发放的食物-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 住院3天乐
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 治疗了 20天了
<leeeeeeeee> ==我以为昨天才检查出来呀
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 40天了。
<onlylove> 年纪大了，免疫力弱了，就容易出问题
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 才检查出是真菌，所以不行。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 真菌感染一般谁都不行
<jiero> onlylove: 年纪大了就别做手术了，身体好也不行。
<jiero> onlylove: 尽量多检查。。。
<leeeeeeeee> jiero: 肺部真菌感染。。
<leeeeeeeee> 我还是头一次听到
<leeeeeeeee> 是怎么会这样啊
<eexpress> 这不就是虫草嘛。
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 这 leeeeeeeee 是谁啊
<jusss> eexpress: 虫草是啥？
<jusss> eexpress: leeeeeeeee 是个女的
<jiero> eexpress:  新人而已
<leeeeeeeee> 我是妹子
<eexpress> 就是动物体内长植物。
<leeeeeeeee> 不要讨论我了
<jusss> eexpress: 你用什么输入发？
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> leeeeeeeee: 改短点nick嘛
<eexpress> ？
<jiero> leeeeeeeee: 。。。
<leeeeeeeee> 好了
<eexpress> jiero: 是你变虫草了？
<leeeeeeeee> 你妹
<leeeeeeeee> 被使用了啊
<jusss> 名字太长，某人的opera irc就显示不好看了，LOL
<jusss> irssi表示从来没这个问题，名字太长的问题
<eexpress> jusss: http://imagebin.org/284946
<lee1991> OK了吧？
<eexpress> 蛮好
<jiero> lee1991: ..不妨变 leech1991
<lee1991> 为什么
<jusss> eexpress: 你的字体真难看。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 用宋体吧
<eexpress> 一边去
<lee1991> 好希望赶紧星期一啊
<jiero> leech1991反正就是看到了lee后面一串首先想到 leech。。。
<lee1991> 话说小黄人要3D了。。
<eexpress> jiero: 那nick。。
<lee1991> 可是我已经看过模糊版的了。。
<jusss> eexpress: DejaVu + 宋体，多好的字体，你的字体显示不清楚。。。
<eexpress> 有新的版本了？ lee1991
<nyfair> dejavu又没有中文
<nyfair> 宋体其实蛮好的
<lee1991> eexpress: 2不是1月10号上映么
<nyfair> 雅黑之后就在走歧路，又黑又生硬
<lee1991> 邓超和cindy都配音了诶
<jusss> nyfair: 其它字体都很模糊的情况下，宋体的字体很清楚
<eexpress> 是吧。。。10号
<onlylove> lee1991: 暴露年龄了
<nyfair> 但是宋体的unicode文字太烂了，很多都是空的
<lee1991> ==那怎么办啊
<jusss> 。。。
<lee1991> 太难了我记不住
<onlylove> lee1991: l9e可以变l5e么
<onlylove> lee1991: 少几个字母而已
<lee1991> 、
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 这样？
<eexpress> 李鹅鹅？
<leeeee> ==随你怎么喊
<eexpress> 赶紧找蛤蟆来，吃天鹅
<eexpress> 基蛙也成
<onlylove> hamo不在
<eexpress> 可惜啊
<onlylove> 基哇afk
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 你用ibus吗
<eexpress> 现在fcitx
<zsc> eexpress: nick下吃就是了
<ifvwm1> 怎么全fcitx了
<eexpress> zsc: ?
<eexpress> 被哈皮骗的。
<nyfair> ifvwm1: 哪有人人fcitx
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 昨天发现个很奇怪的问题，打开ibus后，用打开ibus的xterm打开所有窗口都能用ibus,而直接用fvwm打开的xterm却无法使用ibusm,太怪异了
<eexpress> fcitx的人，连src建立控件布局都不会。可惜
<eexpress> ifvwm1: 不记得fvwm有输入法问题。
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 不是wm的问题是ibus的问题
<eexpress> xterm不是gtk/qt哦。你env设置了其他的export没
<adam8157> xim
<eexpress> XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 都设置了
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 有这行
<eexpress> 那没道理不出
<eexpress> 蛋蛋
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 我是手动打开的ibus
<eexpress> 。。记得ibus的启动是加了延时的
<eexpress> 似乎
<eexpress> 不记得了。fvwm配置没改过了
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 比如这样，如果在.xinitrc里写expert .. ibus-daemon -rxd exec fvwm,然后发现用fvwm打开的xterm无法接收ibus的输入，
<eexpress> 。。没这样写过。
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 就是ibus会出现选字窗口，可就是无法在xterm的光标那显示
<ifvwm1> 太怪异了
<eexpress> xterm不太遵循现代wm的规则。
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 但是在debian/ubuntu下从没遇到国这种问题
<eexpress> 你啥系统
<ifvwm1> eexpress: arch
<eexpress> 估计太精简了，导致环境变量少了
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 而且arch下的ibus拼音不是ibus-pinyin,而是ibus-libpinyin
<eexpress> 某些变量，可能ibus需要
<eexpress> libpinyin那更不知道。自己折腾
<ifvwm1> arch的ibus-pinyin是双拼，太高级了，不会用双拼。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 兄弟？
<adam8157> imtxc: imadper
<eexpress> arch节约些东西，必定会带来些不便的。
<adam8157> 都是im开头
<imtxc> adam8157: 他被人打成大小眼了 o_0
<eexpress> adam8157: 幸好不是sm开头？
<eexpress> imtxc: 额？
 * imtxc 工资单没法看啊！！！
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 而且用ibus发现会卡输入，就是明明敲完了字母，延迟了3秒才出来，太卡了，有时直接给卡机了，
<eexpress> 。。
<o_0> adam8157: http://ix.io/9E1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=text/x-python
<eexpress> 换吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 伪基站只能搞小范围的 黑基带能通吃
<eexpress> o_0: .. nnnnd
<ifvwm1> eexpress: 换fctix需要卸载ibus吗？这两个冲突不
<o_0> adam8157: efi_call4 是个汇编呀我擦
<eexpress> ifvwm1: 冲突啥。不启动就是
<yunfan> 我估计nsa在那里面也有些东西
<eexpress> 依赖自己强制
<yunfan> o_0: 这名字不是很规范么 efi 调用 4
<yunfan> 就跟文曲星里的 call xxx一样
<o_0> yunfan: 恩, 但是, 还是不知道怎么弄呀...
<o_0> yunfan: 代码逻辑我看懂了
<eexpress> imtxc: o_0这家伙变态了？
<imtxc> 对哦
<o_0> eexpress: 不乖.
<yunfan> o_0: 原来是你
<o_0> yunfan: 是呀....
<o_0> yunfan: 怀念一下大小眼
<eexpress> kk赶紧去死，你也会怀念不。 o_0
<o_0> eexpress: 会!
<o_0> eexpress: 就没机器人管刷屏了呀
<eexpress> ,, bot情节啊
<Lattice> 还是用CIRC比较爽
<ifvwm1> fctix怎么拼呀。。。改称fictx fcitx
<onlylove> ifvwm1: 英文学不牢，一生在内地
<ifvwm1> 我又拼错了
<ifvwm1> onlylove: 这没法拼呀
<onlylove> ifvwm1: 昨晚上才和你说是怎么回事
<ifvwm1> onlylove: 那是简写，
<ifvwm1> onlylove: 拼，怎么拼
<onlylove> ifvwm1: 算了，你还没记过osi的七层，不去折腾你了
<geeshell> onlylove: 你们在讨论网络问题？
<onlylove> geeshell: 我们在讨论简写的问题
<geeshell> 有讨论ios的嘛？ 最近手机越狱了，把ssh服务搞起。发现有那么些软件很黑
<adam8157> happyaron: 你在用fcitx的哪个后端?
<imtxc> 后端？
<imtxc> googlepinyin?
<yunfan> 看了个老外的开锁演示 中间用了一段解释视频 居然有中文注解
<geeshell> 估计我要找个bsd channel讨论ios话题~
<panard> 有人吗
<^k^> panard:点点点. 15:42 新年快乐 : 27.346天
<adam8157> imtxc: 原来用自带的pinyin 感觉不给力啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，googlepinyin 妥妥的, 词组无压力
<adam8157> 凑合用吧 等搜狗
<adam8157> #TGIF
<happyaron> adam8157: googlepinyin
<adam8157> =,=
 * adam8157 把cloudpinyin从google换成了百度, 好多了 sigh, 国内的网络环境啊
<October21> 9VimIM 可是有四大云拼音
<October21> VimIM 可是有四大云拼音
<lainme> adam8157: fcitx不是有搜狗了么
<adam8157> lainme: 没有正式版, 只有给deepin的
<adam8157> lainme: 很初级
<October21> adam8157: 不是有人提取包吗？
<adam8157> October21: 我等更好的
<October21> 最好这个词不太合适
<October21> 盲打是根本，重词率也要低
<October21> 又要不提笔忘字
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨还没睡觉
<jusss> onlylove: 装了fcitx需要装拼音包吗？
<October21> jusss: debian的需要
<October21> 拆包的问题，各个发行版不同
<jusss> October21: fcitx-libpinyin包？
<October21> debian的包是 fcitx-pinyin
<October21> fcitx-libpinyin也有，不过默认的应该是fcitx-pinyin
<nyfair> 别折腾了，用五笔86吧
 * imtxc 只记住了五笔的一级简码
<jusss> October21: fcitx打开后切换不出中文
<jusss> 真怪
<jusss> 全是英文
<October21> jusss: 你设置没？
<jusss> October21: 用fcitx-configtool设置？
<nyfair> 说起来，现在速记输入法有哪些？
<dchxcrow> 如何检查是笔记本风扇坏了还是因为驱动什么的没有装好而不转呢？用的是arch
<October21> 在图标上右键设置
<October21> dchxcrow: 这要硬件支持
<jusss> October21: 我这没图标
<October21> 你可以去看看 fcitx的wiki
<October21> fcitx -r
<October21> dchxcrow: thinkpad 的可以控制 fan
<nyfair> 话说你们在windows上用什么输入法？
<October21> 小狼毫
<onlylove> jusss: 那个设置很古怪，我只能这么说
<onlylove> jusss: 需要先添加输入法
<nyfair> October21: 那个太慢了，词库一大就拖沓
<nyfair> October21: 更坑爹的是玩游戏用这个
<onlylove> jusss: ibus的设置我更习惯一点，所以不用fcitx
<October21> onlylove: 应该不是所有的都是这样
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 按下电源会转的
<jusss> onlylove: 我设置了没反应呀
<October21> jusss: fcitx -r
<October21> 你试过了
<October21> 重启fcitx
<nyfair> 那个台巴子的输入法我是绝不会再用了，googlecode上的issue从来不回复的。原本我以为只有我的不回，结果一看其他几个都没回复
<onlylove> jusss: 很久之前搞过，tint2好像图标不正常
<October21> onlylove: 假如一个日语使用者安装fcitx，他就不用装pinyin
<October21> 可以自由选择引擎
<onlylove> October21: 表示ibus一样不用
<onlylove> October21: debian用户表示引擎装上之后啥都没有，输入法是额外的包
<October21> onlylove: 我就是这个意思啊
<onlylove> October21: 日语用户，apt-get install ibus ibus-anthy
<onlylove> 表示远在新加坡机房里面机器的硬盘坏掉了！
<nyfair> 说起来，linux下的日语输入法超级烂，没半个合适的
<October21> nyfair: 你去rime吧，可能会遇到作者
<nyfair> google日文刚出来时很惊艳，到今天半点优势都没有，linux下的mozc还是个阉割版
<jusss> o_0: fcitx切不出中文输入是怎么回事
<onlylove> 没用过好用的日文输入法，觉得anthy就挺好的
<onlylove> 其实我也不用日文输入法……
<October21> jusss: 你看一下wiki
<zsc_> 哈利路呀
<October21> 默认 ctrl + shift 切换
<lainme> jusss: 用配置工具检查输入法列表和热键设置
<October21> 最便捷的就是右击图标设置了
<nyfair> October21: 何必浪费我时间呢，rime目前的问题肯定不会明天就解决，它好不好与我也没关系，这甚至都不是自由软件能带来的节操升华问题，而是那台巴子的描述实在是太逗了，比stardict的作者还逗
<dchxcrow> 什么意思？
<nyfair> October21: 相比较之下，隔壁fcitx的人还喷过我，但人家至少是务实的人
<October21> 没有无缘无故的爱，没有无缘无故的恨
<dchxcrow> October21:   我demsg | grep -I fan
<jusss> lainme: 更怪异的事来了，firefox能用fcitx，xterm不能
<nyfair> October21: 所以不扯没用饿，因为不好用所以不用，而不是因为不好用我来做贡献让它更好用
<dchxcrow> October21: 都没有任何输出是怎么个回事啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为firefox 支持广泛
<freeflying> gfrog_afk, 不行了, 现在只差不多休闲骑的水平
<October21> dchxcrow: 因为你没装好相应的东西，你是tinkpad吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: lol, shadowsocks 搭好没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 没买呢还
<October21> 一般的是不能查看 fan 的，因为厂家没提供接口，windows都可能不行
<dchxcrow> October21: 是啊
<dchxcrow> October21: 话说你怎么知道的，t400,要怎么搞呢？
<imtxc> dchxcrow: t400 能看到
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你知道怎么回事吗？
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 跟你说了，开机转就是硬件没坏，不转就是坏了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不知道，我瞎说的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ff能用fctix.xterm不能
<imtxc> 话说风扇不转的话开不了机的吧
<October21> BIOS没提示问题
<dchxcrow> 我试试
<October21> dchxcrow: 我是因为编译 lm-sensors 查看硬件信息时，就遇到
<dchxcrow> October21: 什么模块没有装么？
<October21> fan 不能查看，readme里有写只支持thinkpad
<October21> d
<October21> dchxcrow: 你google一下
<dchxcrow> October21: ｏｋ
<imtxc> 。。。
<October21> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to control fan speed - ThinkWiki
<dchxcrow> imtxc 我先开机看看是坏了，还是好着呢
<October21> 老外好像也写了一些工具控制fan
<lainme> jusss: 你用gnome-shell?
<imtxc> tp的转速可以控制的
<October21> imtxc: 还有什么机子能控制？
<jusss> lainme: 没gnome，只有xterm
<imtxc> October21: 我就不知道了，我没用过别的
<lainme> jusss: 在xterm里检查XMODIFIERS环境变量
 * nyfair 有个可以自定义macro的游戏鼠标，这些按键在linux下能折腾么？
<October21> 话说联想的大陆政策不得不让人侧目啊
<zsc_> 哈利路呀
<October21> jusss: 你什么WM ？ only xterm? no X ?
<zsc_> 哈利路zsc
<jusss> October21: 没x. xterm怎么跑…
<jusss> lainme: @im=fctix
<October21> jusss: 你不是说我对x的理解错了吗？
<lainme> jusss: 那在xterm里再打开一个xterm，看能输入不
<jusss> lainme: 不能
<o_0> adam8157: 搞不定, report到upstream了.
<lainme> jusss: fcitx。会不会是名字打错了
<o_0> lainme: +1
<o_0> lainme: +10086
<jusss> lainme: tab补全出来的
<lainme> jusss: "@im=fctix"，这里应该是"fcitx"
<zsc> 哈利路亚
<October21> jusss: 擦
<jusss> lainme: 是xterm配置指定了ibus
<jusss> lainme: 是我的错
<yunfan> adam8157: 碰到apt-get 配置出错 怎么办？ remove也出错
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥样的错误
<yunfan> adam8157: 找到了 狗屁膏药的鸟问题 就是post-install那些脚本出错 连累的每次装别的都要出一次错
<yunfan> adam8157: 贵厂这个问题是万年了 解决还要动用dpkg
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 我厂糟糕的东西多了, 给我忍
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
 * adam8157 Friday is my second favorite f word
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计 壕当叔是双休日的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 连续四五周每周放三天了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..这么好，，羡慕妒嫉恨
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个是反人类的阿
<yunfan> 蛤魔这几天怎么又没出现了
<October21> yunfan: ubuntu的问题？
<yunfan> 老子等他一起玩游戏呢
<yunfan> October21: 应该是
 * CyrusYzGTt 坚决要求 adam8157 的老板给 adam8157 加加担子 加加班
<October21> 好像有个命令修复
<adam8157> 来北京两年半加过3-4次班
<yunfan> October21: 哪个？
<imtxc> adam8157: 温拿
<October21> 你用你的出错信息，google一下
<yunfan> invoke-rc.d: initscript procps, action "start" failed.
<yunfan> dpkg：处理 qemu-kvm-extras-static (--configure)时出错：
<yunfan>  子进程 已安装的 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1
<yunfan> October21: 我最痛恨这种随便挂钩子 结果没有出错处理的
<yunfan> October21: 弄了dpkg就好了 tmd
<October21> 我也不懂什么问题，我最近装了debian 7 stable
<gfrog> freeflying, 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157, 土壕
<October21> 装上awesome wm 装X了
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: imtxc o_0 http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DqX7ipMq/IZtS7.jpg
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 土豪
<imtxc> 难道这才是镜头的正确清洗方式..
 * imtxc 公司终于开凉风了！！！
<October21> 暴殄天物
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，znc怎么在一个帐号里写两个network？
<imtxc> gfrog: 用两个账户....
<gfrog> imtxc: 真弱爆
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: irssi没法给俩network分别指定user_name 奇怪。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 能的呀
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying how?
<gfrog> ad
<imtxc> 我忘记当时为嘛用了两个账户了
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying irssi总在core setting里写个user_name进去
<jusss_> adam8157: 你用什么终端？我发现我的xterm貌似有问题，
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以对不同的network指定不同的username的
<jusss_> adam8157: xterm不能接收汉字
<adam8157> gfrog: 写在server的block里
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 写了，只有最后server一个生效…… 其他server都用最后那个登录了。
<adam8157> gfrog: nick = "adam8157";
<adam8157> g
<onlylove> jusss_: 乖乖的修bug去吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是nick，不是username
<adam8157> gfrog: 别设置user_name 设置nick
<gfrog> adam8157: 不同的少年。
<adam8157> yes
<adam8157> 	/SET default_nick = <nick>, defaults to user_name
<adam8157> 	/SET alternate_nick = <nick>, defaults to <default_nick>_
<adam8157> 	/SET user_name = <user>, defaults to your login name
<adam8157> user_name其实嘛用没有
<jusss_> onlylove: 不会修。。。
<jusss_> onlylove: 还是直接换个terminal算了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不行
<gfrog> adam8157: znc不认nick
<freeflying> gfrog, xchat吧
<imtxc> imtxc__: test
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 17:36 新年快乐 : 27.266天
<gfrog> freeflying: 不好用
<gfrog> freeflying: irssi多好
<imtxc> 一个帐号两个 network 倒可以登录
<imtxc> 不知道客户端怎么配置。
<adam8157> 走了 去薅招商羊毛
<jusss_> 今天天气不错
<imtxc> 还是两个账户吧
<jusss_> 快过年了
<onlylove> jusss_: 红包交出来
<jusss_> onlylove: 我还是学生哪有红包
<onlylove> jusss_: 不管
<jusss_> onlylove: 你给我点红包吧，反正你工作了
<imtxc> o_0: 今年频道不禁色情了？
<jusss_> imtxc: 禁什么色情
<imtxc> jusss_: 没有什么，之前频道 topic 里面有规定
<jusss_> imtxc: 不禁多好
<jusss_> imtxc: 这里都没什么妹子，说点色情话题也没啥呀
<o_0> imtxc: 恩. 没有提示了. 现在全凭op心情了
<jusss_> nyfair: 对吧
<zsc> binggo,哈利路亚
<jusss_>  > joke
<October21> 来个种子？
<^k^> jusss_: 全军覆没 : 结婚三年,一直没有下一代。某日看完汉武大帝,偶正情绪激动,说"如果有十万铁骑,我也可以打掉一只鞋（注:伊稚斜）"。老婆白了我一眼,说了一句:"切~~,每次你都派出一亿兵马,还不是全军覆没"。
<jusss_> October21: 找犀利哥要，他有俄罗斯的重口味的种子
<freeflying> gfrog, 新买的这个心率带的探头一次就坏了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的利益受损了，决定加快撤出道行
<freeflying> gfrog, 跟一次性的一样了
<gfrog> freeflying: 你的Garmin咋的了？
<October21> jusss_: 我看到你以前提过才这样说的
<gfrog> freeflying: 修不好了？
<freeflying> gfrog, garmin的没东西修呢
<October21> jusss_: 我宁愿去玩个游戏
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋坏了？ 换电池重匹配也不行？
<freeflying> gfrog, 不行呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是果断入micoach smart run算了
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 撤出道行？
<onlylove> freeflying: 要那个做啥
<imtxc> o_0: 广州一居都不到1k？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37882
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 雪龙号利用直升机救出被困的考察船成员
<onlylove> 三艘破冰船都不行……这得多厚的冰
<onlylove> 南极光不是能破1.3米么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37883
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA寻求建造量子计算机破解加密技术
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37885
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LG将在CES上展示WebOS电视
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似那冰要1.5米
<AfC5T891q> 什么东西，那么高深？
<jusss_> onlylove: 你使用什么terminal/
<onlylove> jusss_: xterm rxvt
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37888
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Jolla手机在芬兰比iPhone 5S和5C更畅销
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37890
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 可口可乐拥有1600万MAC地址
<October21> http://www.solidot.org
<^k^> October21: ⇪ Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<onlylove> jusss_: 其他的terminal依赖太多
<onlylove> jusss_: 当然你可以找别的
<freeflying> onlylove, 记录啊
<onlylove> jusss_: 比方说rxvt的改版有一堆
<freeflying> gfrog, app store为啥恁慢
<jusss_> onlylove: 唉，我的xterm好像有问题，要不就是fvwm1有问题
<onlylove> jusss_: 我和你说，这俩都没问题，你的arch有问题
<jusss_> onlylove: 这两个都用了很长时间在debian下，
<onlylove> jusss_: 你赶紧的，自己编译lfs去
<onlylove> jusss_: 用sysvinit，事情还少
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似国内没服务器
<jusss_> onlylove: 还不会在内核源码中添加/删除模块驱动代码，
<onlylove> jusss_: 你妹啊，rmmod和insmod还有modprobe你不会？
<onlylove> jusss_: 内核源码就更简单了，你CD到src目录，然后看谁不顺眼就把谁删掉
<jusss_> onlylove: 是在下载源码中添加/删除指定模块
<imtxc> leeeee: 我看22号的票很容易买啊
<onlylove> jusss_: 添加不会，删除还不会？
<jusss_> onlylove: 需要改Kconfig
<imtxc> leeeee: 去我家的车只有5次，现在都还有很多票
<imtxc> 干嘛要抢
<onlylove> jusss_: 我不管你了，我原来也编译过kernel也没你那么多事情
<onlylove> imtxc: 你家是冷门线路，甘肃
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看看京九线
<imtxc> onlylove: 挡不住人多
<jusss_> onlylove: 编译内核感觉都能写本厚厚的书了
<onlylove> imtxc: 再多多的过大京九？
<imtxc> onlylove: 落后的地方外出务工人员才多
<onlylove> imtxc: 京九线经过几个省？那是中国铁路主干线好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 数一下车次
<imtxc> onlylove: 往甘肃的车经过河北、河南、陕西
<imtxc> 还有个国家密码局
<jusss_> onlylove: 又遇到了fctix问题
<jusss_> onlylove: 汉字比如打了5个删到第三个就山不了前面的了
<AfC5T891q> 文本模式下一般用什么输入发呀
<AfC5T891q> 中文
<onlylove> jusss_: 别考验我智商，我基本不用中文
<AfC5T891q> 额，给没自发邮件总不能用英语把
<AfC5T891q> 给妹子
<jusss_> onlylove: 遇到个输入法就碰到各种问题，真恶心
<onlylove> jusss_: 你自已要用arch的
<onlylove> jusss_: 我知道我处理不来那些问题，所以乖乖的用debian
<imtxc> 跟arch什么关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 和arch没关系，你给他解决，我用debian从来没遇到
<imtxc> jusss_: 怎么了
<jusss_> imtxc: fcitx在xterm里打了5个字只能删到第三个
<imtxc> jusss_: 复制粘帖进去中文能删几个
<jusss_> imtxc: 不是xterm的问题，是ex的问题
<imtxc> ex 是啥
<jusss_> imtxc: vi
<imtxc> jusss_: 在 vim 里面试试
<imtxc> jusss_: 然后在 gvim 里面试试
<imtxc> jusss_: 然后在别的 term 里面试试
<jusss_> imtxc: 是ex的问题
<jusss_> imtxc: 在vi里面用backspace删除根本就没少字
<jusss_> imtxc: 只是把光标移到了第一个字而已
<imtxc> 擦，什么时候开始流行叫做“ex”这样的名子了
<imtxc> jusss_: 那跟输入法有什么关系
<jusss_> imtxc: 用ibus没遇到过
<jusss_> imtxc: 直接在xterm里没遇到过
<imtxc> jusss_: 那为什么不用vim
<jusss_> imtxc: ex碰到fcitx出来了
<imtxc> jusss_: set backspace=eol,start,indent
<imtxc> jusss_: 把这句加到你的vim配置里面去
<jusss_> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> 这句也加上 set nocompatible
<imtxc> 加了什么结果
<onlylove> imtxc: ex是行编辑器，他的visual mode就是vi
<October21> jusss_: set nocompatible 就像vi了
<October21> jusss可能不知道vim是ex的改进
<maomao> 哎呀
<October21> 奈何回到过去
<imtxc> onlylove, October21 我这里他们是同一个程序
<imtxc> jusss_: 结果呢
<jusss_> imtxc: ex没你说的选项
<jusss_> imtxc: 没.vimrc，只有.exrc
<imtxc> jusss_: 你用 ex 做什么
<imtxc> 好吧，我不懂，先赶班车去了 onlylove
<October21> imtxc: 我知道他们是链接，所以是同一个文件
<October21> jusss_: 你按他说的设置试试
<jusss_> October21: 嗯
<October21> 保准会让你吃惊的
<October21> 我怎么没想到这个方法？
<October21> debian的默认设置你已经加了nocompatible
<onlylove> 受不了了，休息去，回家把shell搞完，回来搞网络，破东西，1000Base -T的东西就100M带宽，烦死了
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 19:06 新年快乐 : 27.204天
<abc_> teat
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 19:07 新年快乐 : 27.203天
<abc_> zsh
<abc_> g zsh
<^k^> abc_: zsh http://lmgtfy.com/?q=zsh |Zsh| is a shell designed for interactive use, although it is also a powerful scripting language.
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊啊
<leeeee> 我晕 吃饭只用了一刻钟
<leeeee> 结果我听唠叨差不多一两个小时
<leeeee> 靠
<dchxcrow> 在终端里是不是不能显示图片的说
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 是的.
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 其实, w3m之类的, 在模拟终端下还是可以显示图片的.
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 纯tty下面, 就不好说了
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 哦, 纯tty也可以. 刚试了一下
<hoxily> iMadper: need framebuffer ?
<iMadper> hoxily: no idea.
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<jusss> hoxily: 你这个是bot?
<hoxily> jusss: 我刚好看见了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> jusss: 你连 好犀利哥 都不认识...
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃在做神马？ lol
<jusss> hoxily: 我记得你以前做过这样一个bot的
<hoxily> jusss: 好像是的。
<jusss> iMadper: 我认识犀利哥呀，我还链接过犀利哥的xp系统呢
<jusss> hoxily: 你的xp还留着吗
<hoxily> jusss: 删了
<jusss> hoxily: 你工作一年了？
<hoxily> 2014年4月以后不更新了。快换win7\8
<jusss> 已有盗版旗舰版win7
<hoxily> jusss: 今年6月份毕业，还不到1年。
<jusss> hoxily: 我也是。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 我还没找实习单位
<hoxily> jusss: 快去
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在还记得那是在一个阳光明媚的上午，我在这里提了个文件权限的问题，然后你发给了我你的百度空间
<dchxcrow> iMadper: 纯tty下好像有个bframe什么的可以
<jusss> hoxily: 感觉还没过多长时间
<friend> hello
<^k^> friend:点点点. 20:17 新年快乐 : 27.154天
<hoxily> friend: hi
<imtxc> ......
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> 真没用过 ex 这么高大上的
<leeeee> 前任？
<jusss> imtxc: 跟ed一样。。。
<jusss> imtxc: sed
<imtxc> jusss: 哦，问题解决了没有
<jusss> 没有
<jusss> imtxc: 它只有edcompatible这个选项，无论是set no还是set edcompatible都不能解决，
<jusss> 不知道是不是跟编码有关
<jusss> ex是没编码设置的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不开心呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么又不开心了
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 调试了两天的bug, 最后发现不会修....
<imtxc> iMadper: 仍给dev
<imtxc> 扔
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.kernelhub.org/?msg=388319&p=2
<iMadper> imtxc: 扔了
<^k^> ⇪ t: Madper Xie - [BUG] Kernel OOPS when reboot if I set reboot=efi,{warm, cold} (and some questions :-) - The Linux Kernel Hub
<imtxc> 谢大象的 bug啊
<imtxc> 你不是下午就发了嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是还是不开心呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有我不开心么
<imtxc> iMadper: 蛇年年底了，我总觉得本命年要出点啥事儿，可是之前一直没有出，所以，随着天数的越来越少概率越来越高
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 本命年怎么会出事?
<imtxc> iMadper: 据说都会有大灾难啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ..
<friend> hello
<^k^> friend:点点点. 20:52 新年快乐 : 27.130天
<imtxc> 27 tian..
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 节哀
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉
<imtxc> iMadper: 不开心啊
<iMadper> ...
<friend> hello
 * imtxc nick 怎么被 znc 自动改过来了
<iMadper> friend: howdy
<^k^> friend:点点点. 20:53 新年快乐 : 27.129天
<iMadper> happyaron: yoooo, 你今天happy了?
<friend> ???
<friend> ???
<October21> friend: hello
<chirchirll> 大家好啊
<chirchirll> 哟人在不
<leeeee> 没有
<^k^> chirchirll:点点点.  21:01 
<chirchirll> 我草，又是机器人
<iMadper> ...
<chirchirll> ...
<leeeee> ...
<leeeee> imtxc:告诉你一个好方法
<leeeee> imtxc：本命年要戴黄金 你赶紧去买条金链子 就好了
<chirchirll> 啥
<iMadper> leeeee: imtxc现在叫 buhappy
<leeeee> ==
<iMadper> buhappy: lol~ 你在欺骗人家感情
<buhappy> 又一个不用 tab 的 ...
<haohappy> 啥
<leeeee> buhappy：告诉你一个好方法 本命年要戴黄金 你赶紧去买条金链子 就好了
<buhappy> leeeee: 额，都快过去了
<haohappy> 谁本命年
<leeeee> 你不是预感会有大事发生么
<haohappy> 你 多大了
<haohappy> 12岁？
<haohappy> 了？
<leeeee> 36或者48吧
<haohappy> 啥
<iMadper> 本命年不适用红内裤吗?
<haohappy> 这么大？
<iMadper> 怎么变成黄金了?
<haohappy> 我明年才12岁
<iMadper> nnd, 你们在胡扯吧?
<friend> can somebody tell me how to use bterm
<friend> can somebody tell me how to use bterm
<leeeee> 红内裤是要穿啊
<friend> can somebody tell me how to use bterm
<friend> can somebody tell me how to use bterm
<leeeee> 但是也要戴金子
<iMadper> friend: stop!
<friend> hello
<^k^> friend:点点点.  21:07 
<iMadper> friend: do NOT flood
<friend> iMadper: start!
<friend> iMadper: ok
<^k^> friend: .. .. ..
<haohappy> do NOT food
<friend> do NOT eat shit
<leeeee> 分不清谁是谁了
<iMadper> leeeee: 没事, 一会儿我全踢了就清净了
<October21> friend: hello
<haohappy> 为啥可以踢人
<haohappy> 我可以踢不
<iMadper> haohappy: 你不可以.
<haohappy> 为啥
<iMadper> haohappy: 你不是城管, 你只是小贩.
<haohappy> 我爸是城管
<leeeee> 噗
<leeeee> 超级无聊有木有
<leeeee> 谁唱首歌来听听！！！
<haohappy> [haohappy 发送了一首歌曲，点击收听]
<ipython__3> 大家晚上好.
<iMadper> 早.
 * iMadper ibm的imm真难用. 
<leeeee> haohappy ：你唱啥？
<ipython__3> http://code.bulix.org/t0gx1p-85380
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<ipython__3> 第38行和第41行得到的值不同..
<ipython__3> 不明白为什么
<ipython__3> 谢谢了.
<iMadper> ipython__3: 你得呼叫这里的python写手
 * ipython__3 谢谢 iMadper
<iMadper> ipython__3: python写手在这个频道里面的, 都不怎么活跃. zsc__ 是一个.
<iMadper> 是一个比较活跃的
<ipython__3> 上回我来提问的时候,是,直接提问的.没有呼叫谁.
<haohappy> 我也是写python
<haohappy> 的
<ipython__3> iMadper: 你懂吧
<ipython__3> iMadper: 类里面的方法会改变别的方法中的变量?
<ipython__3> 如果不是显示地
<iMadper> ipython__3: 别问我, 我是perl + ruby党
 * iMadper 顺便一说, ruby2.1里有个激动人心的特性! 兼容2.0! lol~
<ipython__3> haohappy: 哦.那请你围观一下.其实还有文件a的. 一起发上来了. http://code.bulix.org/vz1az1-85381
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<haohappy> 不过你想问啥
<ipython__3> iMadper: 为什么这么说. btw. ruby是日本人发明的,我有些小情绪..
<onlylove> 日本人发明的东西多了
<ipython__3> haohappy: http://code.bulix.org/vz1az1-85381 a.py http://code.bulix.org/t0gx1p-85380  g.py
<lqi_imac> 所以俄罗斯人都不用linux?
<iMadper> ipython__3: 你能不用日货???
<iMadper> ipython__3: 日本人杀的中国人, 没有共产party消灭的多. 你不反党, 为啥要反日本人?
<haohappy> ....
<lqi_imac> 有本事就去做ruby的chief maintainer, 就等于去插上中国国旗了
<ipython__3> 这里,第38行和第40行打印的不同.
<onlylove> 俄罗斯人不用linux……
<lqi_imac> 俄罗斯和芬兰一直打架呀...
<onlylove> 这啥概念
<ipython__3> iMadper: 可是不是显示地
<haohappy> 你都运行了while语句了，肯定不同啊
<ipython__3> iMadper: 你不用跟我说那么多,这是我个人的想法.
<onlylove> 我听说二战的时候，芬兰夹在俄罗斯和德国之间？
<haohappy> 为啥会相同
<lqi_imac> 芬兰一直挨俄国欺负，一有世界大战，肯定占俄国对面，然后二战就惨了...
<lqi_imac> 这么高人气，有人玩gtk+么？
<leeeee> 睡觉哦 白白
<haohappy> ?????
<haohappy> 哪去了
<haohappy> 人呢
<ipython__3> 怎么.
 * tu_ 
<ipython__3> 命名好混乱
<October21> google不是有python的指导
<October21> 编程规范
<iMadper_debug> October21: 他是说这个频道大家的名字, 好乱
<October21> 哦
<October21> iMadper_debug: 问你一个cpan的wenti
<October21> 问题
<iMadper_debug> October21: 恩.
<October21> cpan在系统的安装位置
<October21> 没有sudo的话，就装在home目录？
<iMadper_debug> October21: 这个, cd ~/.cpan
<October21> 初次设置时有提供3个选项
<iMadper_debug> October21: 恩, 不过很多发行版帮你做好选择了, 不让你自己选了
<October21> 不是吧？我记得有3个选项，1. local 2.sudo 3 不记得了
<ipython__3> 面向对象怎么这么麻烦
<iMadper_debug> October21: 忘了.
<October21> 默认选1 就在home目录建了 perl5
<iMadper_debug> October21: 不过可以 cpan -J来看你的设置
<iMadper_debug>                   'keep_source_where' => '/home/madper/.cpan/sources',
<iMadper_debug>                   'cpan_home' => '/home/madper/.cpan',
<iMadper_debug>  
<October21> 'keep_source_where' => '/home/shaun/.cpan/sources',
<iMadper_debug> 只是下载的tar.gz的包在里面
<iMadper_debug> 安装好了的pm, 应该还是在perl5下面
<October21> 这样的话要自己添加path吧？
<iMadper_debug> 你需要直接执行? 那需要path
<October21> 我现在想让它在系统默认的环境里工作，怎么设置？
<iMadper_debug> October21: 什么意思?
<October21> 不更改默认的path
<iMadper_debug> October21: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=630026  这个?
<^k^> ⇪ t: Set Install path in CPAN
<October21> 我首次运行cpan命令时就提示我设置
<October21> 然后我就一直enter，结果就装在了home目录
<iMadper_debug> October21: http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=630026  这个????
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper_debug
 * iMadper_debug 抱抱 jiero 
<October21> iMadper_debug: 嗯
<October21> good chemistry is complicated, and a little bit messy -LW
<October21> iMadper_debug: thx
<iMadper_debug> October21: 搞定了>
<iMadper_debug> ?
<iMadper_debug> October21: 你删了myconfig.pm了?
<October21> iMadper_debug: 原理一样
<October21> iMadper_debug: 默认没有MyConfig.pm
<iMadper_debug> October21: 在cpan shell里面输入 o conf init?
<October21> 初次运行需设置
<iMadper_debug> October21: 貌似删了myconfig.pm也行, 用 o conf init也行
<October21> 嗯
 * iMadper_debug 在听: 有一点心动
<onlylove> iMadper_debug: 认真debug，不然会出错
 * iMadper_debug 在找 RC2寄存器的全部功能
<iMadper_debug> onlylove: debug就是在找错误原因...
<onlylove> iMadper_debug: 我的意思是，debug被misleading
<iMadper_debug> ...
 * iMadper_debug 等sgi的机器装系统.
<happyaron> iMadper_debug: ...你平时不都睡觉了么
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 想修个bug, 但是不会修, 现在正在挣扎中
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a0696c86gw1ec6hubfdkvj20jc0bajt6.jpg
<October21> What approach do you want?  (Choose 'local::lib', 'sudo' or 'manual')
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 发这个给我干什么。我不开心。
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 看看就开心了嘛
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 为啥不开心? 因为要考试了?
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 可是没那么简单
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 不是
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 不好解决啦，这样吧。
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 跟你妹子吵架了?
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 不是
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 别猜了，真不好办。太困难了。
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 我擦...
<October21> local::lib - create and use a local lib/ for perl modules with PERL5LIB
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 你看我快5年了第一次又这样。而且上次就一天。
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 你就可以猜想现在觉得多困难了。
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 五年前的我不知道呀. 我才来四年
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 以前我还用过一次这nick啦。
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 恩.
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 唉...
<iMadper_debug> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/woriginal/7655eda7jw1ec66vtrberj20hs0hst8q.jpg
<jiero> 『求助』 小女子 遇到 google不到的问题了 卖萌求助么么哒小女子愿以身相许
<jiero> 这帖子批准么。。。
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> unhappyaron, lol
<unhappyaron> freeflying: lol 有啥用，我又lol不出来。
<jiero> iMadper_debug: 我才注意到那  leee 和 adam 的名字好像兄妹。。。
<jiero> unhappyaron: 张开嘴，我填一个苹果进去
<freeflying> unhappyaron, lol就好了
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713tw1ec5qvoq0xtg208w06ou14.gif
<^k^> iMadper_debug: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper_debug> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> 买 wii 买 wii ，怎么买，wii有啥给老人用的
<jiero> 潍坊：-4℃|空气质量：优
<jiero> 竟然是优！
<jiero> 历史上只见过2次。
<October21> g lol
<^k^> October21: lol http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lol Official site. Features, media, screenshots, FAQs, and forums.
<jiero> October21: 张开嘴，笑！
<jiero> iMadper_debug:  难道 lol 和 呵呵 有一拼么。。。
<jiero> 呃。又是个红帽子。。。
<jiero> MoveMyAss: 红帽子。。。
<October21> jiero: 呵呵 太伤感，不适合对 unhappyaron 说
<jiero> October21: 你是他同学？
<jiero> 真的不知道 unhappyaron 怎么了。
<October21> 不是啊，只是看到他和 iMadper_debug 的对话
<jiero> 赢不了。
<iMadper_debug> jiero: 恩, 有可能!
 * jiero 肯定赢不了
<iMadper_debug> jiero: 现在这个时间, 应该不是rh中国的吧? 现在rh的人, 怎么会在办公室?
<iMadper_debug> MoveMyAss: howdy
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 你去看看不就知道了
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 很远的...
<unhappyaron> 馊主意总是得有人出的。
<jiero> unhappyaron: ...
<jiero> unhappiness
<buhappy> ..
<buhappy> 睡觉
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: ...
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper_debug: 今天打羽毛球，充分暴露了我的极度不稳定性，挥拍击中数和拍空数几乎相当。
<jiero> iMadper_debug: 被我爹打了 20:3
<iMadper_debug> jiero: ... ...
<unhappyaron> 。。。
<litdg_> #join
<iMadper_debug> jiero: 你爹体质不错!
<jiero> iMadper_debug: 当然，潍坊球王
<iMadper_debug> jiero: @_@
<AfC5T891q> 请问一下各位大神，文本模式下怎么输入中文？
<unhappyaron> AfC5T891q: zhcon 或 fbterm
<iMadper_debug> AfC5T891q: tty下面? 不知道. 只知道tty下面的emacs可以.
 * iMadper_debug emacs万能!
<AfC5T891q> 是全文本模式下
<AfC5T891q> 用什么输入法呢
<AfC5T891q> tty1
 * hoxily 啥是全文本模式？
<AfC5T891q> tty1
<AfC5T891q> ctrl+F1
<litdg_> 潍坊的啊
<hoxily> AfC5T891q: iMadper_debug 和 unhappyaron 已经说出来了。
<AfC5T891q> thanks
<iMadper_debug> unhappyaron: 只知道zhcon能显示中文, 还能输入中文呀?
<jiero> iMadper_debug: 今天怎么还不困？
<unhappyaron> iMadper_debug: 必须的
<iMadper_debug> jiero: 谁说不困了... 我是在忙, 不然早就睡了...
<jiero> 呃。
<hoxily> AfC5T891q: 我用过的是 fbterm 。配合 fcitx-fbterm 就可以输入中文了。
<AfC5T891q> 那输入法好用吗？
<jiero> AfC5T891q: 自己实验吧，
<unhappyaron> AfC5T891q: 生命不息，折腾不止。
<unhappyaron> AfC5T891q: 要向 iMadper_debug 学习
<unhappyaron> jiero: 对吧 ^^^^^
<unhappyaron> 还是振作点，不能像没魂了似的。
<AfC5T891q> 我用科大的源怎么搜索不到fcitx-fbterm 这个软件呀
<jiero> unhappyaron: 茸茸，你的名字就是生长的毛发
<happyaron> AfC5T891q: fcitx-frontend-fbterm
<happyaron> jiero: 这是什么意思
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸不是毛发生长的意思么？
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。。。第一次听到这样的解释。
<jiero> 意思：又短又软又密的草。
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> ……
<jiero> 我语文不不及格。。。
 * iMadper_debug 给老爸买了双皮鞋
<jcyangzh> 大家好，想请问一下我在源码编译一个软件的时候，其需要libpanelapplet，但是我在apt-cache当中只找到了libpanel-applet-4-dev，安装上去还没有作用，该总么办。我的版本是12.04
<October21> jcyangzh: 版本是不是老了？
<October21> 我这里是候选软件包：3.4.2.1-4，但软件可能依赖更高的版本
<October21> 如果是这样的话，就需要编译了
<October21> ubuntu的话还可以找ppa，搭建GTK软件依赖的包比较多
<jcyangzh> 什么软件的版本?我是在编译gnome-sharp的时候出现的这个问题....?
<October21> jcyangzh: libpanel-applet-4-dev啊
<October21> gnome-sharp2 - GNOME# 2.24 suite, CLI bindings for GNOME
<jcyangzh> October21:  应该不是，3.4.1，而且gnome-sharp比较老的。。。好像是libpanelapplet不存在了.
<October21> 我debian stable 都 3.4.2 了
<October21> jcyangzh: 你有检查源码包的 install readme 吗？
<October21> 没有指明 depend 吗？
<October21> jcyangzh: 听说ubuntu都驱逐了依赖 mono 的程序
<October21> 你打算用 C# 在linux下开发？
<jcyangzh> 不是。仅仅是想看一下c#的效果
<jcyangzh> 请教一下那个加粗是怎么整的?
<October21> 没win的环境就失去了.net的优势吧
<jcyangzh> ubuntu下边好像用c#开发的代码很多，不是统计出来c#成为ubuntu最多的programming language吗？
<October21> jcyangzh: 那种加粗？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-04
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你怎么也学 绒毛
<jiero> 家里都是当工程师，技工赚钱不够，然后换职业就赚钱的例子。
<jiero> 我。
<xiaoxi> kaoyan
<xiaoxi> 考研？
<jiero> 没有啊。
<jiero> xiaoxi: 你要考研？
<jiero> 我终身大概都不会有大学文凭
<jiero> 怎么会去考研
<jiero> iMadper_debug: 。加班到现在？
<jiero> I want money flowing around me.
<jiero> iSUSE: 来，照片来
<iMadper_debug> jiero: 没, 刚睡醒
<jiero> iArch: 。。。
<jiero> iArch: 这是大师的意思啊
<jiero> g Arch Mage
<^k^> jiero: Arch Mage http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Arch Mage The |Arch|-|Mage| is the leader of the Mages Guild or The College of Winterhold. He or she is...
<iArch> jie
<iArch> jiero: 啊啊啊?
<iArch> jiero: 哦, 不过只写arch, 没事.
<jiero> iArch: 你的nick就是 我高端大气上档次 :)
<iArch> jiero: 那也不错~
<jiero> iArch: 或者我弯
<iArch> jiero: ..
<jiero> i arch		工字钢拱
<iiious> 问下。。。缺失库文件哪里去下载
<iArch> iiious: apt-get
<jiero> iiious: 看介绍呗。
<iiious> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/562190
<jiero> iiious: 你这什么玩意儿啊。肯定有介绍吧。
<jiero> 缺掉那么多，如果没有帮助文件就是垃圾软件不值得用。
<iiious> 校园网客户端。。。ldd完缺失这些。。
<iiious> 64位库里复制过去可以么？这程序32位的
<jiero> iiious: 不行
<jiero> iiious: 查查别人怎么安装的吧
<iiious> 啊。。。那怎么办。。。妥妥的没有帮助文档
<iiious> 好吧。。。
<iArch> iiious: 你却少这些库的32位版本.
<iiious> 嗯。。。我去找找有没地方下载
<iArch> iiious: 就apt-get呀!
<jiero> iiious: 如果不想找文档，你可以一点点自己搜库名。
<iArch> iiious: 上次不是给你连接了?
<iiious> apt-get?
<jiero> iArch:  apt 怎么下载连名字都不知道的库？
<iArch> jiero: 大概能猜到是哪些库
<iArch> jiero: libX* 大约是xorg的库
<iArch> jiero: dl/stdc++什么的, 也都好找
<jiero> iArch: apt-get 记得是不会猜的 aptitude 会查文件
<iArch> iiious: apt-get insta
<iArch> 错了
<jiero> 国内搞linux程序做出来也都是 32位的哈。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。
<iArch> iiious: apt-get install libpng:i386   就是这个语法
<iArch> iiious: 装上去你需要的包就行了.
<iiious> 哦谢拉。。。我试试
<iArch> iiious: iMadper :: ~ » yaourt -Qo /lib/libXrender.so      /lib/libXrender.so is owned by libxrender 0.9.8-1
<iArch> iiious: 你查一下你的电脑里的64bit的lib是哪个包里面的, 然后装他们的32bit版本.
<iiious> 我在usr/lib32里找到部分
<iiious> 拷贝过去好了。。。
<iArch> iiious: 为什么需要拷贝???
<iArch> iiious: 那些就该放在那里呀
<iArch> iiious: 你就按照我说的去做呀
 * iArch 费劲
<iiious> 软件读取的路径是在这里。。。/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<jiero> iiious: 那些找到的就是没标注 not found的那些，不用管。
<jiero> iArch: 他的情况可能是那垃圾软件不认其他路径。。。
<iArch> jiero: 我觉得, 应该有软链过去了
<iArch> jiero: 我的arch, 把所有的lib都软链过去了
<iiious> 软件自己目录下有4个库文件，本来缺失
<jiero> iArch: 不知道。
<iiious> 拷贝进去就好了
<iArch> iiious: 那你就自己手动软链过去吧
<iiious> 嗯
<jiero> ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<jiero> gconv
<jiero> 没东西。
<jiero> iArch: 大概不会自动软链
<jiero> 错了。。。是因为我没装 32位库么。。。我什么时候卸载掉的 skype 我给忘记了。。。
<jiero> linux-firmware 升级了，希望音频bug修复了。。。
<iArch> jiero: 启动程序, 叫装载. 具体从哪个目录读取库文件, 是你的操作系统决定的, 跟软件无关.
<iArch> 我掉了?
<iArch> iMadper :: ~ » ls /usr/lib32 | wc -l    ====>     499
<leeeee> --
<leeeee> 同学结婚送什么
<iArch> leeeee: 搓衣板
<iArch> leeeee: 实践证明, 搓衣板是延长婚姻寿命的有效工具
<iArch> leeeee: 有百年好合之意
<leeeee> 是吗？？？ 好吧。。
<leeeee> 除此之外呢
<iArch> 鸡毛掸子
<iArch> 鸡毛掸子和搓衣板一动一静, 有异曲同工之妙
<leeeee> 擦 这样我同学会杀了我的
<leeeee> 高中同学 女生
<iArch> leeeee: 那说明他们还没理解婚姻的真谛
<leeeee> 我还是第一次参加同学婚礼呢。。搓衣板和鸡毛掸子我选一个
<leeeee> 别的呢
<iArch> leeeee: 份子钱呀!
<iiious> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/562251
<iiious> 差一个了=。=
<leeeee> 份子钱多少合适啊
<iArch> leeeee: 看关系怎么样.
<iArch> leeeee: 还要看你的经济条件
<iArch> leeeee: 我比较不合群, 一般不去同学婚礼. 如果是好朋友, 我大概1 - 2k吧
<iiious> 谁有32位的libuuid.so.1。。。。。。。。
<iiious> 应该是libuuid.so.1.3.0
<iArch> iiious: iMadper :: ~ » yaourt -Qo /lib/libuuid.so /lib/libuuid.so is owned by util-linux 2.24-2
<iArch> iiious: iMadper :: ~ » yaourt -Qo /usr/lib32/libuuid.so.1   /usr/lib32/libuuid.so.1 is owned by lib32-util-linux 2.24-1
<iArch> iiious: 所以你要 apt-get install util-linux:i386
<leeeee> 关系一般吧 毕业后都没联系过 我还没工资呢。。真不知道怎么给
<iiious> 嗯
<iArch> leeeee: 所以我很不明白你为什么要去呢?
<iArch> leeeee: 还没工资? 今年应届生?
<leeeee> 因为她昨天在扣扣上请我了呀
<leeeee> 先是问我什么时候回家
 * iArch 还好我不用qq
<leeeee> 我说22 她说25号结婚
<leeeee> 让我去
<iArch> leeeee: 那有啥可纠结的... 就当过去看看高中同学. 带500, 包个红包, 就行了
<leeeee> 还说找同学要我的号码一直给我打电话打不通之类
<leeeee> 我没纠结啊
<leeeee> 我就问怎么送礼啊
<iArch> leeeee: 不用送礼物, 份子钱到了就行了
<leeeee> 哦，知道了
 * iArch 的高中同学都不知道死哪里去了
<leeeee> 我的高中同学也都各自奔天涯
<leeeee> 但是结婚还是在家里办的呀
<leeeee> 而且选在过年前夕
<leeeee> 五月份有个同学默默结婚了
<leeeee> 十一月就抱起了娃。。
<iMadper> leeeee: ... ...
<iMadper> $: echo "11 - 5"| bc  ==>  6
<leeeee> 前几天有个大学同学领证
<iMadper> 现在人类已经突变了?
<leeeee> 说纪念七年巴拉巴拉
<leeeee> 突变？奉子成婚吧应该是
<leeeee> 男方大她好几岁 被逼婚的
<leeeee> 据说她自己还想考研  莫名其妙就当妈了
<iiious> 刚才装util-linux:i386。。。然后把64位版本的自动删除了。。
<iiious> 然后不知道为什么死机了=。=
<iMadper> iiious: util-linux的64bit不能删
<iiious> 安装32位版本的会自动删除。。。
<iMadper> iiious: 删了你还进得了系统?????
<iiious> 我重启了装64位的了，把32位的自动删了
<iiious> =。=不知道。。。进来了。。。
<iMadper> iiious: 你再看看, 是不是删了...
 * iMadper mount 都给删了, 怎么进来的系统的...
<iiious> 删了啊。。。安装的时候还让我打 yes，i do 。。。一串字来确认呢。。
<iMadper> .... ....
<iMadper> 霸气
<jiero> freeflying: 我又看到了 kinect，是不是比wii更好？
<iiious> Util-linux 软件包包含许多工具。其中比较重要的是加载、卸载、格式化、分区和管理硬盘驱动器，打开 tty 端口和得到内核消息。
<iMadper> jiero: 对.
<iMadper> jiero: 特别好玩!
<iiious> 卸载了。。。就废了？
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper: kinect for windows 呐。
<iMadper> jiero: 我以前在实验室, 经常跟别人玩拳击
<iMadper> jiero: kinect for xbox
<jiero> iMadper: 不想买 xbox ，两个合起来太贵
<iMadper> iiious: 可能32bit的现在在工作. 不过, 我强烈建议你装回64bit的...
<iiious> 装回来了
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 但是我不知道windows下面的体感游戏多不多
<iiious> 用新立得
<iiious> 感人！校园网客户端界面出来了！没白费我弄那么多库文件。。。
<jiero>  iMadper 原来 kinect for windows 和 kinect for xbox 是不同的东西。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 同一个东西吧?????
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么我记得是同一个东西....
<jiero> iMadper: kinect for windows 全1500元以上
<jiero> iMadper: 微软特意分开的
<iiious_> 登录不上去。。。接着折腾去了。。。
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 还有这样在马桶上恶搞明星的 :
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 分享图片 :
<abc_> 。。你妹啊
<abc_> ^k^, ...
<^k^> abc_, 休息一下..  10:51 
<leeeee> ==
<abc_> leeeee, -_-||
<abc_> help
<leeeee> 干嘛
<jiero> 原来wii是穿戴式设备
<jiero> lol
<abc_> leeeee, 。。nothing 我在找kk的帮助
<abc_> jiero, 。。那鼠标也算了
<leeeee> 好饿啊。。
<abc_> g 穿戴式设备
<^k^> abc_: 穿戴式设备 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=穿戴式设备 那么除了谷歌之外，一些科技巨头如亚马逊、苹果、Facebook、谷歌、微软等公司也 都在开发自己的|穿戴式|计算机|设备|。下面我们就来看看他们带给我们哪些惊喜。
<jiero> abc_: 。。。
<abc_> jiero, 不都是拿在手里吗
<jiero> abc_: 呃。原来需要拿在手里啊
<abc_> 靠，一开网页就掉线
<abc_> jiero,-_-||不会是我秀逗了吧！。。。
<abc_> g wii
<^k^> abc_: wii http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wii Learn all about the |Wii| console here at Nintendo's official site. Get info on |Wii| features, browse |Wii| games, accessories, watch videos, and more.
<iMadper> 这部戏的唯一看点就是王语嫣比谭婆好看一点！其他女人完爆王语嫣    -- 哈哈哈
<abc_> g 王语嫣
<^k^> abc_: 王语嫣 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=王语嫣 not defined.
<jiero> iMadper: 哪个人适合王语嫣？
<leeeee> 说得是小钟版的？
<iMadper> jiero: 我觉得刘亦菲挺好呀
<leeeee> 各种不忍直视
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。可能是吧，刘亦菲生气起来真难看。
<iMadper> jiero: 如果早期的话, 王祖贤, 朱茵应该都可以.
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 朱茵生气好看
<leeeee> 还是喜欢李若彤版。。
<jiero> iMadper: 好像很多人生气不好看，好像没表情样 刘亦菲 和那个章子怡
<leeeee> 陈玉莲的都不好看。。
<iMadper> jiero: 章子怡怎么都不好看...
<jiero> iMadper: 生气变差的意思
<iMadper> leeeee: 恩.
<jiero> 那时候香港的电视片都是拍啥戏啊，女的都是那样浓妆。。。都不好看。。。
<leeeee> 有一次我看电视 发现还有梁朝伟版的鹿鼎记
 * jiero 从小反感妈妈涂眼影。。。
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 但是还是觉得陈小春版好看
<leeeee> 后面黄晓明演的那叫什么呀
<leeeee> 话说我真是对黄晓明无感。。
<jiero> 可以无视的人。
<jiero> 没有吸引力的人
<leeeee> 不过射雕英雄传我喜欢朱茵和张智霖版
<jiero> leeeee: 终于到了你的话题了。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好吧。。没饭吃
<jiero> leeeee:  买面粉，加热吃炒面
 * jiero 后悔有可可了，总是止不住的去喝牛奶，一直满腹。
<leeeee> nonono 我堂哥她妈妈出去买菜了
 * jiero 即使这样也长不胖
<leeeee> 我在想是不是晕在路上了
<leeeee> 喝牛奶怎么不会长胖呢？
<leeeee> 我同学上次厉声呵斥我 让我减肥
<leeeee> 不要喝牛奶
<leeeee> 要么喝牛奶不要吃饭
<jiero> leeeee: 据说 bbc 做的实验结果是，用奶的脂肪等效替换其他脂肪来源，大便中脂肪含量翻倍。
<jiero> leeeee: 奶制品——不止牛奶
<leeeee> 好吧 我的减肥了
<leeeee> 参加同学婚礼总得收拾下自己
 * jiero 需要增肥，但以做不到的事情就不做的理由，放弃了
<leeeee> 你是有多瘦啊 羡慕
<jiero> leeeee: 。比 onlylove 胖多了
<geeshell1> 牛奶我只喝全脂的。
<jiero> geeshell1: 难道不是因为其他的够难喝么
<geeshell1> jiero: 脱脂不好喝
<jiero> geeshell1: 半脱脂的也有味道丧失
<leeeee> 有什么区别
<jiero> leeeee: 脂肪区别
<leeeee> 味道
<jiero> leeeee: 你能形容味道么。
<geeshell1> ”香醇“
<jiero> leeeee: 少了香味，多了一种涩味
<jiero> 或者涩味加重了。
<geeshell1> 牛骚味
<leeeee> 我没注意。。
<leeeee> 可能喝得不够多
<leeeee> 男生胖点好
<leeeee> 女生瘦点好
<geeshell1> 理论上说妹子胖点好。
<leeeee> 我只要90就满足了
<geeshell1> leeeee: 这么说你是妹子。
<iMadper> leeeee: 你怎么改这么个名字了
<jiero> leeeee: 90kg就够了？
<jiero> leeeee: 你这么重！！！
<leeeee> 以防被人g一下
<jiero> iMadper: 免得被搜根
<leeeee> ==
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<geeshell1> 和身高匹配的话，160 90刚好
<jiero> geeshell1: 160 90kg。。。
<leeeee> 对啊 所以我只要刚好呀
<jiero> 90kg。。。
<iMadper> 160应该86
<jiero> 我家里没个人90kg的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 真重口 ，，
<iMadper> 163应该90
<iMadper> nnnd, kg
<iMadper> 我都没有90kg
<leeeee> ==我没指望90一下
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有
<leeeee> 我姐姐就是163,86
<leeeee> 完全不行
<leeeee> 一点点肉都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> 我 183斤
<leeeee> 肋骨都看得见
<iMadper> leeeee: 163应该90
<geeshell1> 胖不胖也看瘦肉和肥肉的比例，瘦肉的密度似乎比肥肉大。所以经常锻炼的人看上去苗条但是体重也不亲么
<iMadper> leeeee: 还有就是, 肉要张对地方
<CyrusYzGTt> 170cm
<jiero> leeeee: 你说的单位是千克么。。。
<jiero> geeshell1: 还有骨头的体积
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那你已经是个球了..
<jiero> geeshell1: 有些人骨骼粗大
<leeeee> 想要八十几斤却全在胸和屁股上 我的同学少之又少
 * jiero 骨骼纤细
 * iMadper 有的人骨骼惊奇
<leeeee> 肚子是最容易长肉的
<leeeee> 然后就是大腿
<geeshell1> 骨骼精奇的可以去练葵花宝典了
<jiero> leeeee: 有肉的地方容易出鸡肉
<jiero> 错了。。是肌肉
<iMadper> geeshell1: 那不是骨骼相关的...
<jiero> 人锻炼软骨的
<leeeee> 所以有肌肉的人之前一定是胖子
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ NO。因为本尊骨架大 只是显得略胖
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 只是你自己觉得是略胖
<jiero> leeeee: 未必
<leeeee> 要有肥肉才能锻炼六块腹肌不是
<jiero> leeeee: 我的身体特征很大一部分是广东人的
<jiero> leeeee: 感觉广东人很多精瘦也有力量
<leeeee> 广东人什么身体特征？
<jiero> leeeee: 胖的不多
<iMadper> leeeee: 嘴大.
<iMadper> leeeee: 黑.
<jiero> iMadper: 说对了
<iMadper> leeeee: 瘦的多
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 可是别人都这么说
<iMadper> jiero: 当然了! 我在广州四年呢
<leeeee> 跟海南人差不多？
<iMadper> leeeee: 腹肌只有一块儿, 所有人都是.
<iMadper> leeeee: 那叫折痕
 * CyrusYzGTt 本尊 广府人士
<leeeee> 话说我都没有广东的同学
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<leeeee> 折痕。。。
<iMadper> leeeee: 广东人, 很多潮汕的.
<CyrusYzGTt> 古番禺郡凤凰峒人士
<leeeee> 听说那边重男轻女是不是？
<iMadper> leeeee: 潮汕可能是.
<leeeee> 很多人非要生儿子才停
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你姓什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 广府不太是，不过 潮汕 汕头 湛江那些是
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 贵姓？
<leeeee> 还有福建那边貌似也是
<iMadper> 一直对客家了解不多. 潮汕倒是有不少同学
<leeeee> 感觉好恐怖
<iMadper> leeeee: 我们实验室的妹子, 家里7个兄弟姐妹. 潮汕的.
<jiero> leeeee: 重男轻女以前很普遍
<jiero> iMadper: 我奶奶，有十多个兄弟姐妹
<iMadper> leeeee: 重男轻女在农村比比皆是
<iMadper> jiero: 但是时代不同了呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 免贵姓 域外天魔
<jiero> iMadper: 不过她家是重女轻男
<jiero> iMadper: 只有女的才上学多
<iMadper> jiero: @_!
<iMadper> http://www.hepan.com/thread-1776270-1-1.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 在你看来，潮汕地区是一个怎么样的地方……_汕头一线_蓝色河畔
 * CyrusYzGTt 本尊广府亦即古番禺郡凤凰峒人士
<leeeee> 好吧 不是很理解那些婆婆非要别人生儿子的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我都不知道了。
<leeeee> 自己都是女的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你为么要知道
<jiero> leeeee: 免得命苦如自己一般
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 都没考究那些。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我4省来源哈。
<leeeee> ==那更该好好疼啊
<leeeee> 什么啊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 从体征来说是 广东山东福建为主
<iMadper> 值钱非诚勿扰不是有个潮汕的男生, 上去说的要求是, 妹子一定要给他生男孩儿
<iMadper> s/值钱/之前/
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
<leeeee> 生男生女不是男的决定么
<geeshell1> 不生最好了。
<jiero> leeeee: 某天他在梦里决定错了，就要欺负妻子了
<jiero> geeshell1: +1
 * iMadper 其实, 广东的妹子, 就属潮汕的妹子最贤惠了
<jiero> 人足够多了。
<jiero> 领养就行了
<leeeee> 我大妈有两个儿子一个女儿
<iMadper> leeeee: 你也会的.
<leeeee> 近来听她吐槽了各种
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你的意见就是日本和韩国的贤惠了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 因为当时她年轻被别人这么说过，就报复一下，寻找心理平衡
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> g 贤惠
<iMadper> jiero: 我身边的妹子, 连煲汤都不会
<^k^> jiero: 贤惠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=贤惠 |贤惠|-|贤惠|一般用来形容妇女的意思，就是指成家后的妇人持家有道，心地善良， 通情达理，懂得相夫教子，能够孝敬父母，男人都会以娶到|贤惠|的女子为荣，他们会 觉得 |...|
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。。。
<leeeee> 真心觉得以后不要跟长辈住一起
<iMadper> jiero: 但是我身边的男同学, 做饭都有不错的造诣的
<iMadper> jiero: 趋势.
<leeeee> 她大媳妇是很会家务
<iMadper> jiero: 但是潮汕的妹子还是很贤惠的
<jiero> iMadper: 很常见啊。北方通常是男人做饭不是。。。
<leeeee> 但是人很厉害
<leeeee> 小媳妇很懒
<jiero> iMadper: 南方女的做饭才多谢
<leeeee> 但是人性格比较温顺
<leeeee> 你们选哪种？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不过，我这边的可以说是 朱矶巷 过来的
<iMadper> leeeee: 选个做家务, 然后也很温顺的 也不是很难呀
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。我姥爷的故居是在现在南越王墓上。
<iMadper> leeeee: 为什么一定要选个有这方面缺陷的?
<leeeee> 我就问这两种的话
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 现在不知道叫什么区了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 真好，可以盗墓 还可以 找 南越王妃 XXOO
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我也不知道
<leeeee> 再说了你谈恋爱的时候其实都靠感觉
<leeeee> 如果你喜欢的妹子不会做家务
<jiero> leeeee: 找个没缺陷的被
<leeeee> 你会再重新找
<jiero> leeeee: 人都超过 10000万了
<leeeee> ？
<leeeee> 我是说如果在这两种里面找
<geeshell1> leeeee: 那又不是在找保姆。。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> 跟你们讲不清楚。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 有代沟
<jiero> 嗯。
<CyrusYzGTt> 你太老了
<jiero> 不怕会吵架的，就怕不讲理吵架的
<geeshell1> 我是觉得如果妹子爱我的话，我又想吃她做的东西。她应该愿意去学做饭的
<jiero> geeshell1: 找到一个爱你的人很难。
<leeeee> 我不觉得我嫂子不爱我哥
<leeeee> 但是她就是不做家务
<leeeee> 那怎么办
<leeeee> 我哥也照样觉得生活很好
<jiero> leeeee: 那就不做呗，找个办法让家务这种事情退出历史舞台
<leeeee> 相反我大哥就是嫂子很精明 但是给自己妈妈买件衣服都得背地里买
<leeeee> 真心觉得这有什么意思
<jiero> leeeee: 人思维方式差异和养成环境和接受心态关系太大了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 这种老婆 一定要离婚 对自己的最亲的亲人这样
<jiero> leeeee: 在意那么复杂的思维方式，麻烦。你想活得简单就别管。
<leeeee> 我哥没离婚啊
<kingkongmok> ……这是哪，我穿越了？
<leeeee> 都已经五十了。。在外人看来他们相敬如宾
<jiero> kingkongmok: 这个频道是纵观天下一条街频道
<CyrusYzGTt> 我就一定离婚，宁愿去叫小姐 ，也不会娶这种女人，对自己妈妈这么差
<leeeee> 唉 说不好
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt leeeee 能解释一下什么是背地里买么？
<CyrusYzGTt> kingkongmok§ 欢迎来到情感追踪热线
<leeeee> 就是背着嫂子给妈妈钱
<leeeee> 或是买衣服
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 暗箱操作
<leeeee> 嫂子对自己妈妈很好就是
<jiero> 哦。我以为是那嫂子背地里给妈买衣服
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 地下党
<leeeee> 当然可能我从我大妈口中听到的会夹杂自己的感情色彩
<leeeee> 但是就是大小媳妇是完全相反的两种类型
<jiero> 我无法理解，因为我的初始目的就和那个相差很圆
<leeeee> 不过我能肯定的是 老人所谓的懒 其实也就是年轻人没那么多讲究
<jiero> leeeee: 媳妇媳妇。就会谈媳妇的老婆婆么。。。
 * jiero 一直和姥姥很多方面过不去| 我视风俗如粪土。。。
 * jiero 绝对不会把最近1个月能用到的东西放在看不到的地方
<leeeee> 我昨天听了说 那我以后要好好对婆婆 结果她说 那也要看你遇到的婆婆好不好 有些人你再对她好 她也对你不好  真有啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 因为当时她年轻被别人这么说过，就报复一下，寻找心理平衡
<leeeee> 嗯 她昨天也说我奶奶爱欺负她 可是我妈妈也是媳妇 我听我妈说奶奶很好啊 我自己和姐姐也觉得奶奶很好
<October21> 以直报怨，以德报德
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计前世是冤家
<leeeee> 好复杂
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以拍电视剧了
<imtxc> 早啊
<jiero> leeeee: 呃。无论啥都是表象。人都是自私的。
<jiero> 隐藏那么深好无聊
 * jiero 吃饭去了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我2年前80kg,现在100kg
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 连续3年保持在 172斤～183斤
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 5年前，我72kg
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哦
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 180m,72kg,很棒吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 弱爆了，
<October21> 身高多少？是我两倍重了
 * jusss 感觉高中是自己身体最完美状态的时候
<CyrusYzGTt> 说谁？ 要 对那个人说
 * CyrusYzGTt 觉得 jiero 去吃 各种尸体去了 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前1.5m的跳杆一下就过去了，现在连1m的估计都过不去
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://yify-torrents.com/movie/Carrie_2013
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Carrie - YIFY Torrents
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 所以说弱爆了，我的一个单位的同事 49岁 能够 跟 初中的打篮球 还可以跑 5圈 1200米的
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 以前练过一年多散打... 现在, 韧带都拉不起来了....
<leeeee> ==
 * iMadper 只好跟别人说, 我会点儿肤浅的拳击...
<October21> 防狼啊
 * imtxc 会一点肤浅的相扑
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<jusss> imtxc: 昨天的那个问题解决了，用vi模式就能删除干净，ex就不行
<jusss> imtxc: open模式也各种问题，还是vi模式好
<imtxc> jusss: 没用过 ex 跟 什么 open 模式，不知道
<iMadper> October21: 防狼靠决心.
<imtxc> jusss: 但是我还是觉得那跟 xterm 还是  fcitx 没有关系
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，跟ex有关
<October21> 威武不能屈
<October21> jusss: 叫你别开兼容模式，你非要兼容vi
<October21> 结果backspace……
<jusss> October21: 。。。我的就是vi呀，何来兼容vi。。。
<jusss> October21: vi要兼容也只能去兼容ed
<jusss> ed -> ex(vi) -> vim
<October21> jusss: 你看看，你还不知道自己用的是vim.tiny
<jusss> October21: 我无语了。。。
<October21> jusss: 这个你可以问问用过unix的人
<jusss> October21: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_unix
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ancient UNIX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> October21: 自己看吧
 * jusss 这里有用过unix的？
<jusss> iMadper: 你用过unix没
<iMadper> jusss: 没.
<iMadper> jusss: 非emacs的编辑器问题, 永远不要问我. 一概不懂.
<jusss> October21: 我用的是ex,你又何必非得说我用的是vim.tiny呢。。。
<jusss> October21: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ex_%28text_editor%29
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ex (text editor) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> October21: -v invoke visual mode (vi)
<imtxc> jusss: ä½  NB
<imtxc> jusss: 不会用，一堆问题，你何苦呢
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，我打算换个编辑器了
<iMadper> 问题是, 非得用一个公认难用的东西, 有啥意思...
<imtxc> vim/emacs 哪里满足不了你的需求了
<imtxc> iMadper: 关键丫自己也不会用...
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 不做死就不会死啊
<jusss> imtxc: 我错了。。。
<imtxc> jusss: 其实是我们错了，解决不了你的问题恼休成怒然后指使你绕开问题...
<iMadper> imtxc: http://book.douban.com/subject/3736741/   买不到
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Beyond BIOS (豆瓣)
<IronWard> 涨姿势了。原来还可以用 ex 开vim
<iMadper> IronWard: 不可以.
<CyrusYzGTt> 突然 由 情感追踪热线 》 编辑器
<jusss> IronWard: vi只是ex的visual模式而已。。。
<IronWard> iMadper, 可以哦...就是不会用...
<CyrusYzGTt> 思维跳跃很好，
<jusss> IronWard: ex跟vim没关系
<IronWard> jusss, 原来如此啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 个人推荐  nano 和 edit
<iMadper> IronWard: 不可以.
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: edit也是ex...
<IronWard> CyrusYzGTt, nano好，比较傻瓜，适合我
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那就 gedit  libreoffice-write
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:  Ex is the root of a family of editors: edit, ex and vi.
<CyrusYzGTt> IronWard§ +1
 * iMadper emacs万岁. 
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 说 人话
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ -1
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: vi是ex的visual模式，edit底层也是用ex
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 说 通俗话
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: vi,edit是ex
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ OK ,你看多简单、精辟
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<iMadper> nnnnd, vi/ed/ex 都是该死了的东西, 就让她们静静的死去, 不要挖坟好伐?
<Sm4rkey> Centos yum -y update   出错误   http://code.bulix.org/ka9he0-85386   请问这是怎么回事  求教各位
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<CyrusYzGTt> emacs 才是 反人类
<CyrusYzGTt> Sm4rkey§ 等会，正在看，我不会就不回答你
<Sm4rkey> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> Sm4rkey§ 你先 yum distro-sync 然后 yum clean all ; yum makecache ; yum check-update 再继续 yum update .
<CyrusYzGTt> Sm4rkey§ 这个有可能是 旧包的依赖 造成的，
 * iMadper bzr必须死
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ +1
<CyrusYzGTt> Jack77213§ root党 啊，围观
<Sm4rkey> CyrusYzGTt: 还是出错
<CyrusYzGTt> Sm4rkey§ 有两个选择 报bug 等上游修复，或者自己下载你要升级的 然后 rpm -Uvh --force --nodeps *.rpm
<Sm4rkey> CyrusYzGTt: 好，多谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> Sm4rkey§ 现在可以 yum --skip-broken update 升级正常的，
<jusss> 吃法去
 * iMadper 看电影去. 
<leeeee> 要不要把头发给剪了呢 是一个问题
<leeeee> 今天是放假还是上班的日子？
<geeshell> 表示在上班
<October21> iMadper: http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Traditional Vi
<October21> In January 2002, Caldera was so kind to remove usage restrictions to the Ancient Unix Code by a BSD-style license (see the announcement at Slashdot) and thus vi is now finally free.
<October21> 也就是在原始的vi以bsd协议出现时，vi emacs已经羽翼丰满
<leeeee> 表示你们上班休息日子好混乱
<October21> 但arch 使用了这个ex-vi
<October21> 为什么vi的wiki中没指出协议变更了呢？还是大家已经适应了更好的VIM
<October21> 故意的吧
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 卖火柴的小女孩 :
<imtxc> 所有版本控制都必须死...
<imtxc> cp code code_bak 才是王道..
<abc_> ...
<jusss>  > joke
<^k^> jusss: 宝宝你怎么能说尿就尿了呢 :
<October21> jusss: 你看到我发的没？
<jusss> October21: 什么？
<jusss> October21: 我刚才下线吃饭去了，刚上来，没看到
<October21> http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
<October21> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/core/i686/vi/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Arch Linux - vi 1:050325-3 (i686)
<October21> ex-vi在2002年以BSD协议释出，而你在arch上装的估计就是这个包
<October21> 我看的教材比较老，所以一直认为vi是unix专利，没能进入linux
<jusss> October21: 嗯，
<October21> 事实上大部分发行版都用vim来模拟ex等工具
<October21> 至少debian是的
<October21> 我也是经验主义犯错了
<jusss> 要保持怀疑
<October21> 那想到vi以BSD协议释了
<October21> 不过but lacking fancy features like multiple undo, multiple screens, or syntax highlighting.
<October21> 你折腾它干嘛？找回unix的感觉？直接用openbsd算了
<litdg> 早上好~
<jusss> October21: 因为我发现我的系统自己装了它，不用再下载别的，所以就尝试用它
<October21> litdg: 下午好！
<jusss> October21: 自带的比较通用
<hrzhu> ofan: 你上次那個 irc 手機  notification 腳本用的服務商叫什麼
<October21> 通用个毛线，还有那个大的发行版用ex-vi了？
<ofan> hrzhu: pushover
<jusss> October21: archlinux
<hrzhu> ofan: 哦 謝謝 不知道 ifttt 支持不支持牠
<hrzhu> ofan: 很好 支持的
<October21> 我看了了下，2002年arch开始开发，正好vi有源码了
<October21> 有vim还回vi，ex，ed
<Sm4rkey> CyrusYzGTt: http://code.bulix.org/vvqwy6-85387    是不是qpid 的问题呢
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<hrzhu> ofan: 可惜是收費服務… 不過只有30塊錢還好
<hrzhu> 不過 牠說 This app is incompatible with your device.
<CyrusYzGTt> Sm4rkey§ 嗯
<hrzhu> 這 app 中國用不了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 知道了，也是 番禺区
<litdg> October21, thanks for your help.a test.
<October21> litdg: 我这边有提示
<October21> 的确是逗号
<litdg> October21, 恩看来用xchat的不多啊。不知道是不是大家都用命令行。。。
<October21> litdg: 不一定
 * jusss Quassel很好
<geeshell> 话说我想在公司电脑上装linux了。不知道改bios的密码改不了启动顺序，所以我考虑走硬盘安装。有什么便捷的工具实现嘛？
<geeshell> anyway 我用easybcd写了一个启动项。先重启试一下
<October21> 默认顺序是？
<jiero> 默认办法。插上一个 安装盘，然后拔下硬盘，热插硬盘。多么简单 :)
<jiero> oc
<jiero> October21: 你说对不？
<jiero> October21:  oc 是 overclocking 的缩写啊。
<October21> jiero: 我没说过啊
<jiero> October21: 那就算了被
<October21> 可能你记错了
<jiero> 买牛奶。买到了一个 2月6日过期的。
<jiero> 不过牛奶很贵。10元一升。
<October21> 可以喝
<jiero> October21: 什么意思？
<October21> 就像我们老师说的，设计房子是要求的强度比实际高很多，所以别人偷工减料
<October21> 实际的时间长于保质期
<jiero> October21: 实际上国际经常使用的标准是 Best Before
<October21> 不行的话做酸奶啊
<jiero> October21: 不过，他们给出的是理想化的保存环境——20~25摄氏度，相对湿度** 这才是最重点的地方。
<October21> jiero: 德国就有建议减少这种浪费
<jiero> October21: 无数不到保质期的东西就有坏的因为，很多人无视保存环境
<jiero> October21: 简单的说| 就是不要不新鲜的食物就好了。
<jiero> October21: 神啊。我奶奶又传播神迹的轶闻了。。。
<October21> 一骑红尘妃子笑，无人知是荔枝来。
<jiero> 打电话讲鬼故事啊。。
<October21> jiero: 你看过IT狂人没？
<jiero> October21: 没。啊没
<October21> 用里面的方法对付电话
<October21> jiero: 老人喜欢说话
<jiero> October21: 个人不同。
<October21> 我们年龄大的老师总喜欢说自己的光荣史
<jiero> October21: 我年纪大了
<jiero> October21: 你没年纪啊。
<October21> 不就30，又不是女生成圣斗士
<jiero> October21: 赶紧抖出你做什么呗。
<jiero> October21: 我这年纪的圣斗士老爹太多了。
<October21> 目前大四，明年春就业去
<jiero> October21: 做什么。
<October21> 陶瓷 墙体砖
<jusss> October21: 你也要去实习了？我也是
<jusss> October21: 不过我是专科，大三
<October21> 是啊，卖身去
<jusss> 廉价劳动力
<jiero> October21: 学习室内装修么。。。
<October21> 献身火热的劳动中
<October21> jiero: 瓷砖，轻工吧
<jiero> October21: 铸造瓷砖？
<jiero> lol
<October21> 三班倒
<jiero> 瓷砖烧制工？
<October21> jiero: 墙体砖是压制出来再烧的
<jiero> October21: 不是手绘的？
<October21> jiero: 说是做技术，开始就是一线搬砖
<litdg> October21, 这么年轻啊，才大四
<October21> jiero: 印刷
<jiero> October21: 。都印刷是不能升级赚钱的 :(
<October21> jiero: 看附加值吧
<October21> 比如仿古砖，有附俗风雅的潜力
<jiero> 。。。
<October21> 如果是一般的瓷砖就靠产量，薄利多销
<October21> jiero: 仿古这块，欧洲 意大利 就有
<October21> 可能别人叫设计 艺术
<jiero> October21: 。。看了 the Art of tiles 上千种。
<October21> 我们是做技术的，和艺术有可能相遇
<October21> 什么配方啊，毕竟用的是大自然的馈赠，就要好好利用
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 错
<jiero> October21: 靠。美国书真便宜 。。。http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Tile-Designing-Time-Honored/dp/0307406911
<leeeee> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 古番禺郡
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ The Art of Tile: Designing with Time-Honored and New Tiles: Jen Renzi: 9780307406910: Amazon.com: Books
<October21> How much?
<jiero> October21: 我买的时候 $10，现在二手的已经只有 $1.46
<October21> 网速渣
<jiero> October21: 中国这种质量的书大概 ￥300+
<October21> 怎么没电子版？
<October21> 我有kindle
<jiero> October21: 全彩图的几乎。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 随意把。。。
<October21> 我算是搞技术的，艺术方面太肤浅
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个解释，太大了
<jiero> October21: 吃灰吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 古番禺郡凤凰峒 就这么大 ，， 你竟然不知道，看来你是外地人
<jiero> October21: 艺术就是抄袭再抄袭，练习再练习。
<October21> 嗯，我会努力的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我当然是外地人
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 笨蛋。
 * jiero 决定一直喊 CyrusYzGTt 笨蛋。
<October21> http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Ceramics-2nd-David-Kingery/dp/0471478601/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1388820021&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=introduction+ceremic
<^k^> October21: ⇪ Introduction to Ceramics, 2nd Edition: W. David Kingery, H. K. Bowen, Donald R. Uhlmann: 9780471478607: Amazon.com: Books
<October21> Rent
<October21> $40.06 & FREE Shipping. Details
<October21> 《陶瓷导论》
<jiero> October21:  被用作课本的都会提价 200%
<jiero> oc
<jiero> October21: 这是学校和出版社的协议
<October21> 有这个君子协定啊
<October21> 怪不得课本都上百了
<jiero> October21: 为了保证回扣空间
<jiero> October21: 你信了？
<jiero> lol
<October21> 我们还没用这本经典的书
<jiero> October21: 内部操作我只看了一点点，到底多少牵扯的势力我还不知道
<October21> 墙体砖这块还是很基础的
<October21> jiero: 从苹果的败诉可见一斑
<hsiaovin> name
<October21> 亚马逊也不是省油的灯
<hsiaovin> names
<October21> 中毒了？
<October21> hsiaovin: wo
<October21> hsiaovin: what are you doing ?
<October21> fresh man?
<hsiaovin> October21: yes
<October21> welcome
<October21> welcome !
<hsiaovin> October21: Thankyou
<October21> h
<October21> hsiaovin: 这里可以使用你的母语
<leeeee> ==
<hsiaovin> October21:  我是看你突然又說起了英語,就有點不好意思用中文回復你啊
<October21> hsiaovin: 我开始也思考，不过我想你大概是初次来
<leeeee> 好无聊啊。。
<hsiaovin> October21: 呵呵
<iMadper> 睡醒了.
<leeeee> 大冬天睡午觉那么冷
<iMadper> mosesofmason: ...
 * October21 悲催的写一本实验报告……
<leeeee> 羡慕
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ 题目《论人类怎么跟其它生物XXOO》
<October21> 一本0页
<October21> CyrusYzGTt:注意形象
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ 题目《论人怎么成为终极生命体》
<October21> 一点同情心都没有，那是20页
<leeeee> 我也有啊
<leeeee> 我想回学校 一点也不开心呆在这
<October21> 学校这麽好？
<leeeee> 学校没人管我呀 我爱干嘛干嘛
<leeeee> 在亲戚家有什么好的
<hsiaovin> leeeee: 我想回家,你卻想回學校
<leeeee> 我回家的票买好了啊 再说回家事情也多
<leeeee> 这个问那个问 工作啊谈恋爱啊什么都要问
<leeeee> 多烦啊
<October21> leeeee: 一年的话都攒下来了，能不多吗？
<hsiaovin> leeeee: 又不是天天問,怕什麼
<leeeee> hsiaovin: 最主要的是我现在在一个特别不喜欢的亲戚家
<leeeee> October21: ==又不是真的关心
<leeeee> hsiaovin: 不是怕 是不喜欢、、
<October21> 平常心看待
<leeeee> 主要我们家亲戚实在太太太多了
 * October21 我从没走过亲戚
<hsiaovin> leeeee: 那也是會有點煩
<leeeee> 因为亲戚不仅会问 还会指手画脚 让你找什么工作找什么对象 都会在那不停地灌输
<October21> leeeee: 你应该找个闺密
<October21> 没有歧视的意思
<leeeee> 没有闺蜜。。高中要好的同学都各奔东西 不怎么联系 大学研究生更没有。。好心酸啊
<October21> leeeee: 你怎么会来irc 频道，这里都是男生
<onlylove> 刚来就看这么吸引眼球的话题
<leeeee> 无聊。。
<October21> 这里都是“基友”
<leeeee> 只是觉得大家都很热心 之前用linux的时候有问题大家都帮忙
<October21> 这里也有情感砖家
<leeeee> 还有 这里可以任意吐槽
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 我微信上吐槽一下 我侄女就问我怎么了
<gebjgd> leeeee: 你是lee?
<leeeee> 我扣扣上吐一下 我外甥女又来问
<leeeee> 烦死了 最可怕的是 我发个状态都能被我妈知道
<leeeee> 有够烦的
<October21> 都有外甥女了，怪不得这麽烦
<leeeee> 都跟你说我家亲戚多了 读大学的外甥女侄女都有
<leeeee> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> leeeee: qq群的lee?
<leeeee> ？？？
<leeeee> 不知道你在说啥
<October21> gebjgd: 你不是不用国产软件？
<gebjgd> October21: n年前的qq群
<gebjgd> October21: 不过我还是用v.qq.com看美剧
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<October21> flash有点吃不消
<gebjgd> October21: 扯蛋  我这么看了几年了
<gebjgd> October21: 2006的老机器   用chrome
 * October21 主要听收音机
<October21> 06年 都有i7吧？
<gebjgd> October21: 笔记本
<gebjgd> October21: amd的第一款64处理器  可惜机器支持最大2G内存
<onlylove> athlon64
<onlylove> socket939
<October21> 有钱淫
<onlylove> 有754的低端
<onlylove> 笔记本 的话，就是turion 64了
<onlylove> 不过对AMD的移动处理器……
<onlylove> 我深有体会啊，下次再不买了
<October21> 那时候笔记本就很贵
<happyaron> onlylove: 233
<happyaron> onlylove: amd在市场上那么不受人待见，为啥你还要去试试呢。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实如果不讲求性能，也无所谓
<happyaron> madper: 没得破
<leeeee> 蓉姐
<madper> happyaron: ??
<happyaron> madper: madper 音译没得破
<madper> happyaron: 什么???
<madper> 大家好
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过笔记本也无所谓了，本身用电就比台式机少
<madper> 能问个问题吗?
<^k^> madper:点点点. 16:27 新年快乐 : 26.314天
<happyaron> leeeee: 你找谁
 * onlylove 围观madper卖萌
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<madper> ^k^: 新年快乐
 * happyaron 同围观
<madper> 问大家个问题
<leeeee> 你不是蓉姐？
<^k^> madper, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。 16:27 新年快乐 : 26.314天
<happyaron> leeeee: 反正我不是姐。
<madper> 蓉蓉到底是不是蓉姐?
<onlylove> leeeee: 叫蓉妹妹
<happyaron> leeeee: 和姐有关系的话最多最多只能扯成是姐控。
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
 * madper onlylove 是郭靖?
<happyaron> madper: 。。。
<madper> happyaron: 没op了!
<happyaron> madper: 咋整的
<madper> happyaron: 不知道, 上限, chanserv不给我op了1
<madper> 上线
<madper> ChanServ: 劳资的op呢!
<happyaron> madper: auth
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么不用这个名字, 登录呀?
<iMadper> happyaron: 想用别的nick, 但是用这个帐号
<happyaron> iMadper: msg nickserv id imadper passwd
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦. !
<happyaron> ...
<iArch> happyaron: 打算换fedora了!
<happyaron> iArch: 扭不过你老板了是么？
<happyaron> lol
<iArch> happyaron: 不是, 自己弄debuginfo太难了
<happyaron> lol
<iArch> happyaron: fedora有全套的debuginfo
<onlylove> 早该换fedora了，省的jusss那货整天问，怎么用arch的都是fcitx
<xsky> 呵呵
<happyaron> 那是扭不过你猫的那些破玩意儿
<happyaron> onlylove: 你还用ibus呢？
<gebjgd> iArch: 不归了
<iArch> happyaron: 可以这么说. 毕竟kdump/crash什么的, 还是在帽帽的系统下面好用.
<iArch> gebjgd: 啥?
<onlylove> happyaron: 这东西，有个能用的就行了
<gebjgd> iArch: 不归路
<iArch> gebjgd: 不归路?
<onlylove> happyaron: 当年被喷的scim也就那么用
 * iArch 为了提高生活质量, 下一个distro只能选则fedora
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是为了提高生活质量只能用fcitx了
<iArch> happyaron: +1
<onlylove> happyaron: 没办法啊，咱不知道ime到底怎么搞的，不然咱也搞套去
<happyaron> iArch: ...你猫的元老很多是debian的人
<happyaron> onlylove: 咱是搞这套的，搞吐了，只搞fcitx了。
<iArch> happyaron: 元老? pual? riel?
<happyaron> iArch: 额，没那么老
<happyaron> iArch: 就当当这类的。
<iArch> happyaron: 就是 adam咯?
<happyaron> iArch: 当当，蛙蛙
<iArch> happyaron: 恩, 所以他们用不了crash
<gebjgd> iArch: 必须debian
<onlylove> 当当已经算元老了……
<iArch> gebjgd: debian里面有debuginfo吗?
 * iArch 把大牛和元老的含义给弄混了.
<happyaron> iArch: 好吧那就你猫的大牛
<happyaron> iArch: 或元老
<gebjgd> iArch: 似乎没有
<happyaron> iArch: herbert xu, cai qian
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan **'J`T&*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 既然是搞fcitx的，搞搞外观呗，那东西好像没有托盘图标？我不习惯那个漂着面板
<iArch> happyaron: caiqian现在是: rhel7
<iArch> happyaron: lol~
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 搜狗拼音输入法真的没有云拼音了。
<happyaron> iArch: caiqian还是DD呢
<happyaron> iArch: 他是被你们逼的
<iArch> happyaron: 但是, 他现在用的是, rhel7!
<happyaron> onlylove: 有托盘啊
<happyaron> iArch: 不归路啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道，tint2不正常
<happyaron> onlylove: 给老k报bug去
<iArch> happyaron: rhel7 很好, 最近我都找不出bug来了...
<happyaron> onlylove: 他会自己调试好的
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者托盘图标和ibus不一样？
<happyaron> iArch: 好吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 这些地方不该有很大区别的
<iArch> happyaron: 我估计现在装个ubuntu, 内存/uefi我都能找不少bug出来
<happyaron> iArch: 有信心做成AS4那水平么
<iArch> happyaron: 没.
<happyaron> iArch: 额。那可以和啥比呢，5还是6？
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> 还是说越来越悲剧……
<iArch> happyaron: 都比不了.
<happyaron> iArch: 那就没意义了
<iArch> happyaron: 必须比不了呀
<happyaron> iArch: 为啥必须比不了
<iArch> happyaron: 加了一堆新功能, 怎么可能保持稳定性
<happyaron> iArch: 你们自己人怂了么。。。当年也加很多功能啊。
<iArch> happyaron: 光是systemd脚本写错, 就有一堆bug, 在6里面肯定遇不到呀
<happyaron> iArch: 那就继续搞呗。
<iArch> happyaron: 不不不, 要发布了
<happyaron> iArch: 好吧那我更不敢用了。
<onlylove> iArch: 怎么能这么快就发布啊
<happyaron> iArch: ubuntu虽然不靠谱，但一天比一天好一点点。。。RHEL水平下降太快了，曾经的信任感正在消失。
<onlylove> iArch: 该跳票跳票啊
<iArch> happyaron: 恩, 能确定的是: uefi正常启动没问题, pstore没问题
<happyaron> iArch: 好吧这是你做的对吧。
<iArch> happyaron: 对.
<iArch> happyaron: 其实都还有点儿小问题, 不过不影响, 不修了
<happyaron> iArch: 要看整体水平，到底有多大信心。
<onlylove> iArch: 为啥我觉得一修就变大问题了
<iArch> happyaron: 存储那边不好办.
<iArch> happyaron: numa balance那边不好办
<iArch> happyaron: 网络那边也不好办
<iArch> onlylove: 你修过?
<iArch> onlylove: 你知道什么问题?
<onlylove> iArch: 我只是觉得
<iArch> onlylove: 第六感? 真赞.
<happyaron> iArch: 那和废柴有啥区别呢。。。能boot起来对么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你问他，哪边好办，怎么到处都不好办
<iArch> happyaron: 别的distro也不行呀
<iArch> happyaron: 你们每次能保证网络/存储都不出regression?
<happyaron> iArch: 我承认ubuntu怂啊。
<iArch> happyaron: 贵C的qa团队做不到, suse也做不到
<happyaron> iArch: 不要破坏猫猫产品在我心里的好印象。
<iArch> happyaron: 况且rh又不需要跟完美的比, 只需要跟身边的更怂的比就行了~
<iArch> happyaron: 至少, 我们比OEL修复每次都早几天~ lol~
<happyaron> iArch: OEL人家就是不修好不好
<happyaron> iArch: 你们修了啥直接抄来
<iArch> happyaron: 对呀, 所以他们更怂~
<happyaron> iArch: 比你们晚很正常啊
<happyaron> iArch: 但和猫猫以前的版本比呢，让人都不敢相信linux distro了
<iArch> happyaron: 说实话, 网络不在我们组, 我不知道. 但是存储和内存我都不放心.
<gebjgd> happyaron: ubuntu长不了
<iArch> happyaron: ToT, 内存是我在做...
<iArch> happyaron: 我自己都没信心...
<happyaron> EL6都出了这么久了，我和我身边搞datacenter的人只要不买服务都会去用EL5
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我啥时候说ubuntu好了。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你找找看。
<happyaron> lol
<iArch> happyaron: 不过, 好在我们会发给各种硬件厂家, 让他们先测试一下.
<iArch> happyaron: 所以, 大问题, 应该能在正式发布前找到.
<happyaron> iArch: 问题是EL6的时候已经伤太多人的心了
<happyaron> iArch: EL7再不给力，就真无力了。
<iArch> happyaron: 恩, 没办法.
<iArch> happyaron: rh现在不怎么给kernel出钱
<happyaron> iArch: 那谁在搞呢
<iArch> happyaron: 各种降奖金/工资, 然后挥霍给各种云计算项目
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> iArch: 降工资是咋回事呢
<iArch> happyaron: 说多了, 都是泪.... 降工资这是还是不说为好.
<happyaron> 好吧
<iArch> rh现在自我介绍就是说自己是云计算公司
<iArch> 我擦tnnnnd!
<iArch> happyaron: 现在, 内核测试组, 每个组建都缺人.
<onlylove> rh在学18M
<iArch> happyaron: 本来是两个人测内存, 一个人测uefi.
<happyaron> iArch: 只会手动测试能去么。lol
<onlylove> iArch: 缺到什么地步
<iArch> happyaron: 现在只有我一个了.
<iArch> onlylove: ^^
<iArch> happyaron: 我已然三合一了
<iArch> happyaron: 但是我自己都知道我不靠谱呀
<happyaron> iArch: 我说只会手动测试的话，能在猫猫谋个职位么
<iArch> happyaron: 我也只会手动测试呀
<iArch> happyaron: 你想来肯定可以来, 问题是你肯定不想来呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 自动测试是杂么讲
<happyaron> iArch: 不是我，别人，非相关专业神马的，有实习经历。
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是能写点代码，把一些测试弄成自动跑的。
<iArch> happyaron: 可以考虑. 但是不能保证
<happyaron> iArch: 好吧，那回头说不定找你推啊
<iArch> happyaron: 漂亮妹子优先考虑!
 * iArch 我觉得, 就冲着句话, rhel也好不了...
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥啊……shell和perl都可以吧？
<iArch> onlylove: 蔽组不限制语言. 你用lisp自动化都没人管你.
<happyaron> iArch: 好。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 只要能自动化就是好的
<happyaron> onlylove: 用啥都行
<iArch> onlylove: 我现在有些secure boot的, 用ruby的.
<iArch> onlylove: 等我rust学会了, 就用rust写
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 点点点啊
<onlylove> iArch: 没啥，我觉得不是坏事，有漂亮妹子，你干活有动力，啥3合一，再来仨也没问题，把妹子的活一起干了
<happyaron> lol
<iArch> onlylove: 来了妹子, 还有时间/心情 干活???!!!!
<iArch> onlylove: 你太高估我了!
 * iArch 快递!
<onlylove> iArch: 让漂亮妹子鄙视一顿，然后你就发愤图强了
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得论坛水区有人被前台鄙视过？说前台的男友用arch的还是咋回事来着
<onlylove> iArch: 为了勾搭妹子，你需要把原本手动的活自动化，三天的活一天干
<iArch> onlylove: 很多东西, 很难自动化.
<onlylove> iArch: 能自动化一点是一点，从完全手动到半自动也是好的嘛
<iArch> onlylove: 况且, 又不是只跑测试, 还要弄bug的
<onlylove> iArch: 你这不是纯qe啊，还带dev的
<iArch> onlylove: 不带dev, 就是qe
<iArch> happyaron: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw1ec6f84qhgjj20ag1ir40r.jpg
<yunfan> 怎么就这几个人了
<zsc> 全频道都这样....有意思
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠  chanserv没有一起，那就说明，是我这边的网络受攻击
<zsc> freenode服务器出问题了
<zsc> 所有频道都这样,断了好多人
<leeeee> 我以为大家集体消失了
<zsc> 我没断过,一直在看
<leeeee> 我只能看见自己啊
<zsc> 掉到剩20几个人
<CyrusYzGTt> 习惯就好，这是 net split
<CyrusYzGTt> 是我们掉了，好不好， ChanServ 不在，就是我们掉了
<leeeee> 我这边是只剩我一个 然后我重新等
<leeeee> 登
<zsc> 偶能看见别人呀
<leeeee> 还是只有我一个
<leeeee> 没有别人呀
<zsc> onlylove也没掉,自己跑了
<leeeee> 反正我出去了一会 回来一看 全跑了
<hrzhu> net split 是什麼意思
<October21> g net split
<leeeee> ==
<aArch64> if_else: 你看到的别人吗?
<aArch64> if_else: 你看得到别人吗?
<if_else> aArch64: 看不到，，，
<aArch64> 本来大家在说话, 我去收个快递, 几分钟, 回来, 就变了一个世界
<leeeee> g 都失效了
<zsc> if_else: 乃怎么了,还好吗?
<happyaron> 我们其实应该断开重连一下。。。
<leeeee> 太恐怖了
<leeeee> 我重新连了
<happyaron> 然后还是这样。
<if_else> zsc: 不好。。。没有妹纸
<leeeee> 有区别？
<happyaron> http://fmn.xnpic.com/fmn057/20131127/1940/original_aLZI_6cb70000c6931191.jpg
<leeeee> 希望我只个饭回来大家还在
<leeeee> 一度以为自己被屏蔽了
<gebjgd> 估计是gfw升级了
<hrzhu> 我看到很多人離開又進來 我這邊沒事
<leeeee> 没有和我一样的么
<zsc> 那个起重机怎么是那样的呀,,
<leeeee> 突然就只有我一个人了
<leeeee> 其他人都不见了
<leeeee> 持续了好几分钟
<xsky> /join
<zsc> 该让车尾朝后吊才对,犯错误n次不吸取教训
<madper> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/100363
<^k^> madper: ⇪ 无需心率带：Mio 迈欧 Alpha I 无胸带实时监测 心率表_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 卖萌的大婶
<leeeee> 刚吃完饭 看来还正常
<leeeee> 还有一天我就解放了 超级开心
<jiero> 明天 leeeee 就加入 还乡团 消失在人海里了
<leeeee> ？？
<leeeee> 我堂哥居然加了我QQ之后还问我微信  果断不能给号码
<hsiaovin> leeeee: 明智的選擇
<leeeee> hsiaovin: 那是 加亲戚是件很麻烦的事
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 蓉姐吃饭没
<lovgatez> 天我终于找了个中文的，新手一枚。
<lovgatez> Hi
<gebjgd> lovgatez: 我们都在看着你的第一次
<^k^> lovgatez:点点点. 19:07 新年快乐 : 26.203天
<leeeee> ==
<lovgatez> 今天是第一次用IRC不怎么会用，请教大家一下，都有哪些中文的servers?
<gebjgd> lovgatez: 这里就是
<abc_> lovgatez, servers不知道，但是我知道有哪些channels
<lovgatez> 说说哈，我洗耳恭听
<lovgatez> 刚才加了一些全说英文看不懂啊！
<abc_> lovgatez, ##orz,#opensuse-cn #freenode-cn
<abc_> 剩下自己类比
<lovgatez> 谢谢！
<abc_> lovgatez, U R welcom
<lovgatez> 这句我还是能看懂滴！
<abc_> 哈哈
<leeeee> ==
<abc_> leeeee,  o o
<JQK> lovgatez: #archlinux-cn,#c_lang_cn
<lovgatez> 谢谢大家！
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 哎呀，色大象呢
<leeeee> 你眼睛好圆
<abc_> leeeee, ...
<abc_> x.x
<abc_> imtxc, 色大象←_←
<leeeee> 没睡醒
<abc_> 。。
<abc_> 小眼睛
<abc_> 哈哈
<imtxc> lol， leeeee 你怎么也混 irc 了着
<leeeee> 我不一直在么
<leeeee> 再说了 我现在不开心 加无聊
<leeeee> 只能在这里挂着看热闹
<imtxc> leeeee: 哦哦，那微信来聊啊
<leeeee> 等我解放了就好了哈哈
<imtxc> 刚才又约了一妹子来着，你们谁去？
<leeeee> 微信聊什么
<leeeee> 我去！！
<leeeee> 你们真牛！！！
<leeeee> imtxc: 弱弱地问一句 微信妹子可靠么
<happyaron> leeeee: 看微信的是你妹子，还是妹子。
<imtxc> leeeee: 还是靠谱的
<imtxc> 刚才忽悠了一个，然后拉黑了，估计这会正诅咒我呢
<imtxc> leeeee: 你都买到票了，还有什么不开心的
<imtxc> leeeee: 你在这里对某一个人说话的时候，输了他名字的前俩字母按 tab 可以补全的
<leeeee> 我在我堂哥家陪他妈
<leeeee> 受不了
<leeeee> 所以不开心！！！
<leeeee> imtxc: 你为啥要拉黑别人？
<leeeee> happyaron: 什么意思？
<onlylove> 这是都回来了，刚刚网络故障，整个频道就9个人
<onlylove> leeeee: 发生了啥
<leeeee> onlylove: 你还算好的 9个人 我这边显示只有一个
<leeeee> 我以为你们都集体消失了
<onlylove> leeeee: 5点的时候
<leeeee> 或者我被踢了或屏蔽了
<leeeee> 是啊
<leeeee> 差不多那个时候
<onlylove> leeeee: 实际上是你掉线了
<leeeee> 没掉线
<leeeee> 是全没了
<onlylove> leeeee: 我这边显示你left了
<leeeee> == 我这边显示大家都走了
<leeeee> 就我一个人
<leeeee> 我就重新登陆
<leeeee> 结果还是我一个人
<onlylove> chanserv不会走的
<leeeee> 过了好久 大家都回来了
<leeeee> 没
<leeeee> 真的只有我一个
<leeeee> 旁边显示也只有我一个
<onlylove> 就算是真的只有你一个，正常情况下，chanserv不会走的
<leeeee> 变成@leeeee
<onlylove> 居然还有帽子
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 真的
<leeeee> 就是这样嘛
<leeeee> 我骗你干嘛
<leeeee> 就我一个
<leeeee> 我都不懂是怎么了
<onlylove> 没必要骗我，只是你要知道，那只是暂时的网络故障
<leeeee> 哦。。
<leeeee> onlylove: 看来imtxc去微信找妹子去了
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，没啥，imtxc到了晚婚年龄了
<leeeee> 哦，，还能通过微信找朋友结婚呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个不知道
<leeeee> 反正我觉得微信上认识的人不靠谱
<onlylove> 没啥，有不少玩游戏认识的最后不也结婚了
<leeeee> 嗯 有道理
<onlylove> 这种事情，看机缘
 * leeeee 祝imtxc 早日修成正果！
<imtxc> onlylove: lol，有个妹子，送给你
<onlylove> imtxc: 搞毛，难道是l5e
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是，我半天约到了，不想去了
<leeeee> imtxc: 求告知如何在微信约妹子
<leeeee> 你怎么一会一个啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 毛，哪里一会一个
<onlylove> imtxc: 你打算坑我……
<imtxc> onlylove: 绝对不会
<onlylove> imtxc: 你到时候怎么和妹子说，说找人替你去？
<leeeee> imtxc: 前面你说你拉黑了一个
<imtxc> leeeee: 就那个，她还没发现
<imtxc> leeeee: 说的8：30去
<leeeee> 这才过了半小时不要 又要给别人一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 说什么
<imtxc> onlylove: 本来就不认识
<leeeee> 那你就去啊
<madper> 好困
<leeeee> imtxc: 你该好好找个妹子结婚了
<leeeee> 祝你早日修成正果
<imtxc> madper: 回来了？
<aArch64> imtxc: 我tmd一直都在..
<imtxc> lol
<aArch64> imtxc: 今天删了好多emacs的插件.
<imtxc> aArch64: why
<aArch64> imtxc: 好多插件, 装上之后就没用过.
<aArch64> M-x emacs-init-time   ==>  3.5s
<imtxc> 我抄来别人的，现在也不知道哪些有用那些没用
<aArch64> imtxc: 快乐好多
<aArch64> s/乐/了/
<imtxc> 5.9s ...
<aArch64> imtxc: 晚上很多特别nb, 特别全面的配置 配的特别好
<aArch64> imtxc: 我自愧不如
<imtxc> aArch64: 我的 ssd, 都 5.9s
<aArch64> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> 不过关系不大，每天启一次
<aArch64> imtxc: 我也是ssd
<imtxc> 又不用打败99%的emacser
<imtxc> aArch64: 怪不得！
<aArch64> imtxc: lol~
<aArch64> imtxc: 我的是32g的ssd
<imtxc> 把信用卡信息扔 google docs 里面了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那天网上付款发现没装卡付款失败……
<imtxc> 都装钱包里面万一丢钱包挂失好麻烦
<imtxc> 自己编码过了，又加密 + 加密压缩了，应该问题不大吧..
<onlylove> 然后忘了解码密钥了
<imtxc> onlylove: 忘了没关系
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个只是用来在没带卡的时候网络支付用的
<abineQ> imtxc: LOL
<gebjgd> imtxc: 信用卡信息
<imtxc> gebjgd: 编过码了，别人看见也不会认为那是信用卡信息
<aArch64> 明文  ---给明文加壳--->  [明文]
<imtxc> aArch64: 明文  ---给明文加壳--->  [明文] --> 加密 --> 加密
<imtxc> 而且，这个壳只有自己知道啊
<rtykey> 我的opensuse为什么使用谷歌浏览器的时候自动注销系统？
<aArch64> rtykey: 噗... 你自己输出strace看看吧...
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 自动注销系统
<rtykey> aArch64: 怎么输出？
<jiero> rtykey: 大概是chrome 导致显卡崩溃，windows也见过
<jiero> rtykey: 我姥爷的windows 7 用chrome就容易崩溃
<onlylove> jiero: 应该是显卡驱动崩溃
<jiero> onlylove: 是么，我还以为供电不足
<aArch64> rtykey: 贴你的 /var/log/xorg.0.log
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox +10086
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥，我之前遇到过显卡驱动崩溃恢复的情况，当然不是chrome的事情
<leeeee> 好熟悉
<leeeee> 你姥爷。。
<rtykey> 一个浏览器还会导致显卡崩溃？谷歌这么菜？
<imtxc> rtykey: 直接 strace google-chrome
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么了？
<aArch64> imtxc: 要是显卡问题, strace就不行了..
<jiero> rtykey: 说明谷歌做的好。
<jiero> rtykey: 能充分利用全部机能
<leeeee> 没啥 你姥爷还在住院啊
<imtxc> 唉，羡慕有姥爷的啊
<jiero> leeeee: 每天都回来，再说不住院的时间更长
<rtykey> strace google-chrome出来一堆看不懂啊
<jiero> rtykey: 发到 paste 让我们看！
<aArch64> rtykey: 你先看看 /var/log/xorg.0.log里面有啥问题吧
<rtykey> poll([{fd=28, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, 4294967295) = 1 ([{fd=28, revents=POLLOUT}])
<rtykey> writev(28, [{"\20\0\5\0\f\0\0\0PULSE_COOKIE", 20}], 1) = 20
<rtykey> poll([{fd=28, events=POLLIN}], 1, 4294967295) = 1 ([{fd=28, revents=POLLIN}])
<rtykey> recvfrom(28, "\1\0\t\0\0\0\0\0\10\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096, 0, NULL, NULL) = 32
<rtykey> poll([{fd=28, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, 4294967295) = 1 ([{fd=28, revents=POLLOUT}])
<aArch64> ...
<jiero> rt不是这里。。。
<imtxc> 擦
<aArch64> 还好他自动注销了
<aArch64> lololol
<leeeee> 有没有好点啊
<imtxc> 把自己给flood 挂了
<aArch64> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> ^k^: 你可以下岗了
<jiero> leeeee: 还好吧。
<jiero> leeeee: 还没确诊。。。
<^k^> imtxc, 谢谢，不明身份的人，为你的善良的批评。 20:30 新年快乐 : 26.146天
<imtxc> rtykey: http://code.bulix.org 贴这里
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> jiero: 不是说真菌么……
<rtykey> 又注销了1次..
<leeeee> 还没确诊？
<jiero> onlylove: 真菌是哪种啊。。。
<aArch64> s 代码
<leeeee> 我前几天给我大妈剪指甲
<onlylove> jiero: 好吧，我知道的真菌仅限各种蘑菇和酵母
<jiero> leeeee: 现在的医院会假设你是常见病先收钱治疗——即使不是。。。
<leeeee> 她说她是真菌感染了
<aArch64> rtykey: 还好你注销了, 不然你就刷屏了.
<leeeee> 指甲超级吓人
<jiero> onlylove: 医院假设是常见病给了常见病的治疗办法根本不管用。
<rtykey> aArch64: 再发一下命令，谢谢
<leeeee> 没去医院看病的人表示不清楚原来是这样
<aArch64> rtykey: 啥命令? 我让你看 /var/log/xorg.0.log有啥问题
<onlylove> jiero: 这个你不能说是医院的错，首先假设是常见病，治不好再换治疗方案
<leeeee> 加了我堂哥的QQ表示说了三句话就聊不下去了
<jiero> onlylove: 但是会用很长时间。
<imtxc> rtykey: 让你贴 xorg.0.log 出来
<onlylove> jiero: 这个没办法，医生经验有限
<leeeee> 那你姥爷难受么
<onlylove> jiero: 你要允许大部分庸医，只有少部分医生是神医
<jiero> 难受。
<imtxc> jiero: 在上海治疗？
<jiero> onlylove leeeee : 其实做检查做个痰检验就行了。结果现在还是要等三天痰检验出到底是什么病菌。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不是。
<jiero> onlylove: 先不真的确诊，用不确定的药方搞了十多天。。。然后不行了，再用简单办法确诊。。。
<rtykey> imtxc: 贴到这里吗？
<jiero> rtykey: 不行！
<jiero> rtykey: 放 paste 网站去。
<aArch64> rtykey: 不行!
<leeeee> 难受表现为什么呢
<yunfan> imtxc: adam8157  有没有额定功率400w的无风扇电源？
<jiero> leeeee:  痰几乎出不来
<aArch64> leeeee: nnnnd, 非要人家把痛苦说出来?
 * adam8157 征集好玩的地方或者事情, 明天不想宅着
<rtykey> 贴到哪里？刚刚那个网站说粘贴错误.....
<leeeee> 哦 懂了
<yunfan> jiero: 人都是要死的
<aArch64> adam8157: 看冰灯去吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 应该没有吧
<jiero> yunfan: 你也是
<leeeee> 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 我早就知道了
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有吧？
<adam8157> aArch64: 北京暖和着呢 哪来的冰灯
<yunfan> adam8157: 为了您的身体健康 请尽量待在家里
 * adam8157 征集好玩的地方或者事情, 明天不想宅着
 * adam8157 征集好玩的地方或者事情, 明天不想宅着
 * adam8157 征集好玩的地方或者事情, 明天不想宅着
<leeeee> 不是 我是想知道是表现为什么症状
<jiero> adam8157: 跳舞！
<aArch64> adam8157: 延庆现在应该可以看了把
<adam8157> jiero: 再想一个
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说廉价的 有1k多的  长城倒是有个额定300w的无风扇电源 我担心我电脑不够
<jiero> adam8157: 做个电台，讲内核开发！
<adam8157> jiero: 再想一个
<jiero> adam8157: 我给你我的 vps 用
<yunfan> 不过我买了个无风扇的显卡 换掉老的 估计功率会下降
<onlylove> yunfan: 没考虑过无风扇的被动散热电源，一般全汉的里面挑一个
<leeeee> adam8157: 你有啥兴趣爱好么
<jiero> adam8157: 恶作剧 huntxu，等着他，用各种连续的机关整他
<yunfan> adam8157: 在家研究室内农业好了 可以改善空气 又不用出去为人民服雾 还可以吸引一些吃有机食品的妹子
<leeeee> adam8157: 你叫啥名？
<adam8157> leeeee: ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就想降噪 没办法 一个显卡 一个电源 声音太大
<aArch64> adam8157: 找个室内游泳去吧
<adam8157> aArch64: 近两周不能游泳和打球
<jiero> adam8157: 温泉+桑拿+美女按摩
<onlylove> yunfan: 你咋不考虑CPU风扇
<aArch64> adam8157: 手术过去很久了吧?
<adam8157> leeeee: adam lee
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> 因为和lee很像吧
<leeeee> 李晓当？
 * jiero 求 adam8157 原谅多说了一个字。
<jiero> lol
<zwindl> adam8157, 做了个什么手术？
<jiero> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> 我说对了看来
<yunfan> onlylove: cpu的我换过青鸟的了 已经很安静了
<adam8157> zwindl: 手腕开了个小口子
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实另外还要考虑去除硬盘共振问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 青鸟……
<zwindl> yunfan, 听起来很痛。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 话说难道你今天在家做啥了
<leeeee> 5D钻石绣  这是什么东东
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，很多新机器都很安静
<jiero> adam8157: 还有个办法，就是你可以去紫禁城刷刷存在感，破坏个文物什么的
<imtxc> yunfan: 又开了个口子？
<yunfan> zwindl: a和y好像不是排在一块的吧 难道你用了 dvoak键盘？
<onlylove> yunfan: 很吵的新机器都是server
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这个真的很吵 我是老机器了 有两年多了
<jiero> adam8157: 方法虽然不对，但出名应该没问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近花钱太多 本来想找阿蛋海淘个 brix ii
<leeeee> g 5D钻石绣
<^k^> leeeee: 5D钻石绣 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=5D钻石绣 阿里巴巴为您精选26017种高档优质|钻石绣|，有这些|钻石绣|样式、价格、品种等信息， 还能查到钻石 |...| 钻石画批发十字绣莲年有余九鱼图水晶圆钻画新款|5D|立体|钻石绣|.
<jiero> g leeeee
<onlylove> yunfan: 你先找个被动散热的显卡吧
<^k^> jiero: leeeee http://lmgtfy.com/?q=leeeee Sep 20, 2013 |...| We went back to building our world after the FAIL of yesterdays survival challenge. We start ground on L for |Leeeee's| moose house and Fritz |...|
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你对显卡要求不高的话，直接核显吧
<yunfan> 对了 我刚才看福尔摩斯 编剧居然弄了个案子是用3d打印手枪的
<imtxc> 周末晚上怎么都冒出来了，什么情况
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的主板不支持i7的核显 另外我刚才说了 我已经买了个无风扇的显卡
<jiero> yunfan: 你知道么横扫千军就是哪种东西。
<yunfan> 现在声音最大就是显卡
<jiero> yunfan: zero-k，3D打印单位啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 横扫千军是个游戏
<jiero> yunfan: 对啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 那只是游戏而已
<jiero> yunfan: 对啊。
<yunfan> 昨天还在youtube上看了个破解弹簧锁的方法  思路真不错
<yunfan> 而且很合理
<abineQ> http://www.tuicool.com/articles/iaQFN3
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你拥有太多机能
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ 中国互联网公司海外逆袭：俄罗斯美女爱淘宝 - 推酷
<jiero> yunfan: 技能。
<yunfan> 不过我有个别的思路 我在想 是不是可以弄个气压开弹簧锁的工具
 * jiero 得罪了两个 lee ，他们都不说话了
<jiero> lol
<aArch64> yunfan: 如果买不到无风删的400w, 可以考虑安钛克的bp430, 虽然有风扇, 但是噪音不大的.
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你动手能力够强，有条件，可以自己把电源搞了
<yunfan> 利用手握压气进入弹簧锁的内部 推动弹簧锁里的圆柱体回去
<yunfan> aArch64: 国内有人做的dc-atx很牛
<yunfan> 价格也才1k  500w的
<yunfan> 但是适配器有两块 砖头大
<aArch64> yunfan: ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者是你换个大风扇叶子的5叶风扇
<aArch64> yunfan: 那还不如买无风扇的全汉呢
<yunfan> aArch64: 你搜 g大电源
<adam8157> jiero: 我在忙...
<yunfan> aArch64: 他那是为了给人插到mini itx的
<yunfan> adam8157: 忙毛？
<aArch64> yunfan: 哦.
<adam8157> yunfan: 忙着想明天怎么脱宅
<leeeee> jiero ：你没得罪我啊 我在看照片 思考要不要把头发剪短
<jiero> yunfan: 你还不如做个热管散热器塞普通电源里呐。。。
<aArch64> yunfan: 可以考虑全汉, 全汉偷工减料还是比较有水平的
<leeeee> 而且你们说的根本听不懂
<yunfan> onlylove: 等我买的功率计到货测测看整机的功率 要是没有400w 就将就用下那个长城的
<jiero>  adam8157 去夜总会
<jiero> adam8157: 找朋友
<aArch64> leeeee: 六级过了吗? 没过的话, 尼姑庵都不要你
<lovgatez> f
<yunfan> adam8157: 为什么要脱宅 现在国家都支持大家宅在家里
<onlylove> yunfan: 你必须考虑显卡和CPU同时满载的情况
<yunfan> onlylove: cpu满载你说多少功率呢
<yunfan> 最多125w
<adam8157> yunfan: 鄙视你
<onlylove> aArch64: 谁家为了省钱不会偷工减料
<jiero> adam8157  找一个无聊的爱好，拼花费，然后找社团，求见面
<yunfan> 显卡是没风扇的 功率不高
<yunfan> adam8157: 是真的 十八大都出文件了
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题就在TDP上，TDP是平均值
<aArch64> onlylove: 有些厂子就是在堆料.
<leeeee> aArch64: 过不过六级有啥关系
<leeeee> 不过六级不能毕业
<aArch64> leeeee: 尼姑庵招聘, 要求很高的. 六级不过, 人家才不帮你梯度
<yunfan> adam8157: 十八大三中全会出了个文件说要支持农民通过市场流转宅基地 你看这不是国家大力扶持宅文化么 都让你可以买到宅 基地了
<lovgatez> 学校怎么可以这样呢！
<leeeee> == 我只是想要不要简短
<aArch64> onlylove: 其实全汉就是堆料的牌子
<lovgatez> 有的学校就不这样
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以不光是你一个人宅 是要大家聚到一起宅 这才叫 宅 基地
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际显卡突发的话，功率不小，这个你就看显卡说明有没有了，原来有人买过MSI的GTX460，说的是at least 450w
<aArch64> lovgatez: 国家早就规定, 四六级不得作为毕业条件了
<jiero> yunfan: 宅到一起国家就不让了，密谋啥？
<yunfan> onlylove: tdp不是工作功率 是指散热的能量相当于多少功率
<jiero> yunfan: 你出馊主意呐
<lovgatez> 但是有的学校不遵守
<yunfan> onlylove: tdp 95w 那实际工作功率肯定不止
<yunfan> jiero: 密谋研究转基因 :-)
<leeeee> 我们学校至今还是啊
<lovgatez> 把校长黑了
<jiero> leeeee: 你又不是大学。
<leeeee> 英语和计算机都有要求
<leeeee> 研究生六级要过啊
<leeeee> 不然不给毕业
<leeeee> 我大学那会
<leeeee> 有个女生计算机没过
<leeeee> 愣是延期毕业了
<jiero> leeeee: 你自己说的我都没看懂。以后全塞了一句话里说！
<onlylove> yunfan: 转基因……哎，袁隆平要研究转基因了
<aArch64> leeeee: 你现在研一而已吧?
<yunfan> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14886797547
<leeeee> 怎么可能 我要毕业了好吧！！！
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 影驰GT610龙将2G D3 台式机电脑独立显卡 替代GT520 无风扇超静音 价格:279.00 元
<jiero> aArch64: 她是聪明孩子，和你一样大，都研究生毕业了。。。
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 我支持转基因
<aArch64> jiero: lol~
<aArch64> jiero: 那是聪明
<onlylove> yunfan: GT610……
<yunfan> leeeee: 现在禁止英语级别跟毕业证挂钩了
<leeeee> 所以我在纠结要不要剪短发啊 短发看起来太幼稚了 但是长发我又懒得打理
<yunfan> onlylove: 至少比我在用的gt430好点
<jiero> yunfan: 直接用 i7 内置的呃就是了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 噪音好点吧……
<leeeee> yunfan: 可是学校还是有啊
<yunfan> leeeee: 那就剃个光头好了 这样就不用纠结了
<aArch64> leeeee: 屁短发幼稚, 短发很赞的
<yunfan> jiero: 主板不支持嘛 tmd
<aArch64> leeeee: 不过圆脸 + 短发 就幼稚了
<yunfan> aArch64: 幼点不好么
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把主板换了吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你给我掏钱么
<jiero> leeeee: 支持你剃的只剩下连接眉毛的部分画图案
<aArch64> yunfan: 这个得看各自的喜好?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我相信技嘉不会干这种傻事的
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么不会，以前见过技嘉工程师公开说不支持 linux
<jiero> 我唯一见得一次这么公开的宣言
<leeeee> ==  我前几天自己修了下眉毛 搞了半个小时 唉。。
<onlylove> aArch64: 有些时候，堆料的东西反而比那些玩技术的稳当
<lovgatez> 找着家的感觉
<leeeee> aArch64: 我脸不圆。。
<aArch64> onlylove: 你怎么突然跟我说这么一句?
<onlylove> jiero: 那个工程师肯定是脑子坏掉了，不知道天高地厚
<onlylove> aArch64: 哦，刚才电源的事情
<onlylove> aArch64: 光忙着和别人说，忘了你了
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实有个 蓝宝石 hd7750 不错 那个也是无风扇的 但是我懒得折腾显卡驱动了
<yunfan> aArch64: 我通吃
<aArch64> onlylove: 刚才我有说堆料跟稳当有关系?
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个不错
<onlylove> aArch64: 没有啊
<aArch64> yunfan: 好, 不挑食最好
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是n卡 折腾驱动好久 不想再折腾一次
<yunfan> aArch64: 有得啪啪就行 别在意太多
<aArch64> yunfan: +1
<onlylove> yunfan: a卡驱动很好搞啊，不行有开源的
<aArch64> yunfan: 道理, 你说的对, 我也明白, 不过我就是控制不住自己挑食... 唉, 命苦
<onlylove> jiero: 不支持linux=不想再服务器行业混
<onlylove> jiero: 技嘉要是敢说这句话，就代表他一辈子就只能做PC了
<jiero> onlylove: 他本来就是回答零售主板询问linux怎么出问题的事。
<yunfan> onlylove: 开源的那个跟官方那个性能插太多了
<IronWard> 插
<yunfan> aArch64: 我也只是说说
<IronWard> 太多
<aArch64> yunfan: 所以其实你也接受不了凤姐这样的? lol~
<onlylove> jiero: 那就更没意思了，在线回答问题的没有真正设计主板的，设计师都在忙呢
<jiero> onlylove: 老外的英文件好像。
<yunfan> aArch64: 凤姐其实是炒作得那样  后来人家出去了 打扮下 也像那么回事
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个是……不过我装过，不难……chmod +x 然后run下就一直下一步完事，有人说生成deb性能更好
<yunfan> aArch64: 何况你也不照照自己
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也装过 所以我才痛恨
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以你买的主板是最大的坑
<lovgatez> ..
<yunfan> onlylove: 奇怪 老是查不到功率
<jiero> baidu是疯了么，输入 image share 竟然出 porn
<yunfan> onlylove: 是阿 当初不小心
<jiero> 有病啊。。。
<yunfan> 那个显卡就是当初补救买的
<yunfan> jiero: 嘿嘿 以前经常有人在cnbeta的评论放 今日搜索词 出来的都是porn
<onlylove> 买的柑子是酸的！
<onlylove> 被坑了
<abc_> g porn
<^k^> abc_: porn http://lmgtfy.com/?q=porn Free |porn| sex videos & pussy movies. |Porn| hub is the ultimate xxx |porn|,sex and pussy tube, download sex videos or stream free xxx and free pussy movies.
<leeeee> onlylove: 同情
<onlylove> abc_: g毛线啊，毛片
 * aArch64 柚子是酸的, 好吃.
<leeeee> 我今天吃的超级甜 八块一斤居然
<CyrusYzGTt> 靠 vlc 竟然 吐核了
<abc_> onlylove, 以前没见过。。
<onlylove> abc_: 色情网站，porn是一个东西
<abc_> onlylove, 见识太短。。
<onlylove> abc_: 没啥，以后知道porn代表色情内容就行了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的人喜欢吃酸的 比如我
<abc_> onlylove, 懂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要我给你丢过去不……
<onlylove> jiero: 不过技嘉之所以不如华硕，也许不支持linux是原因之一？
<lovgatez> 希望未来网络不但能传信息还能传实体物品
<onlylove> lovgatez: 那样走私方便了
<yunfan> onlylove: 请发射
<yunfan> onlylove: 你把linux份额想得太大了
<onlylove> yunfan: 主要是见过的玩linux的都用豪华硬件
<onlylove> yunfan: 就算是PC只有1，架不住服务器的份额大啊，我不相信说技嘉看着服务器主板的份额无动于衷
 * adam8157 今天晚上看见一个大爷寒风中摆摊卖苹果, 也不多就包圆了, 我问他怎么回, 他说他开车回去...
<aArch64> 技嘉做服务器?
<yunfan> onlylove: 我还真没听说技嘉的服务器主板
<aArch64> adam8157: lol~
<yunfan> adam8157: 开电动三轮？
<aArch64> 华硕倒是有做服务器, 做的还很渣..
<yunfan> 还是奇瑞?
<leeeee> adam8157 ：哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 我见过的服务器主板大都是ASUS，或者定制的，不知道谁家代工
<leeeee> adam8157: 你可以给几个onlylove吃，他受伤了
<aArch64> onlylove: asus自家的服务器, 主板做的都很渣
<adam8157> onlylove: 咋了
<aArch64> onlylove: 简直就是垃圾.
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过ASUS的低端板子不行，是给别人做的
<onlylove> adam8157: 买的柑子是酸的
<onlylove> adam8157: 没多大事情
<leeeee> 噗
<yunfan> onlylove: 看nv官方介绍 gt610功率最大才65w
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就当70算吧
<leeeee> onlylove: ==
<onlylove> aArch64: 渣到啥地步，比联想服务器还渣么，服务器的小牌就知道华硕，联想，强氧和八亿时空
<aArch64> onlylove: 联想的服务器, 主板比华硕的好不少.
<onlylove> aArch64: 浪潮和曙光这种，应该算中档牌子，因为总感觉有国家队的意思
<yunfan> 70 + 130 = 200w
<aArch64> onlylove: 八亿时空??? 还活着呢???
<yunfan> 内存四根 硬盘两个 主板 cpu风扇
<onlylove> aArch64: 死掉了么？
<yunfan> 这几个应该不会100w
<leeeee> 谁有老婆？
<yunfan> 那我300w额定功率的电源措错有余
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道那300是峰值300还是啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 记得有不少峰值300实际230的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是额定功率 怎么是峰值呢
<yunfan> 峰值好像400
<onlylove> yunfan: 哎……电源谁很深的，不过你也别太担心，浪潮09年还造PC的时候用的电源功率都不大，全汉的
<aArch64> <yunfan> 那我300w额定功率的电源措错有余    怎么会不知道300是峰值还是啥?
<aArch64> yunfan: 全负载的话, 转化效率会降低.
<aArch64> yunfan: 保持在额定以下会比较好
<onlylove> 难道你要开始讲80金牌？
<onlylove> 有80牌的都很贵的
<aArch64> 80plus 跟金牌差很远的
<yunfan> aArch64: 转化绿大概85%
<yunfan> 那就是255w
<aArch64> yunfan: 恩, 能80 plus就挺好的了
<onlylove> 白牌其实已经很不错了
<aArch64> yunfan: 等等, 这个额定300w, 说的就是输出吧?
<aArch64> yunfan: 但是输出是300w, 消耗你家的电, 就不止300w了, 我一直是这么理解的
<yunfan> http://power.yesky.com/190/33297190_6.shtml   onlylove aArch64 从这里看 他还可以超过300w
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 还玩家宁静世界 长城0分贝电源深度评测_第6页_天极网
<yunfan> aArch64: 这有什么大不了 你还在乎那点电？
<aArch64> yunfan: 是可以超过呀, 300只是额定
<yunfan> 10个小时才3kw 不到2块钱
<jiero> yunfan: 买个老服务器的电源？
<yunfan> 其实我在想换下来的老电源怎么处理
<yunfan> 还有那个老显卡
<jiero> yunfan: 我这破电脑才 15w
<onlylove> 哇，铜牌啊
<aArch64> http://www.itocp.com/bbs/thread-233049-1-1.html   lol~
<^k^> aArch64: ⇪ 500块预定土豪网友新的冰核1500w，一年后成交，你们说值么？ - 电源讨论区 - 玩家堂论坛-硬件爱好者和电脑玩家的天堂 - Powered by Discuz!
<yunfan> jiero: 什么电脑
<jiero> yunfan: 笔记本
<aArch64> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.wGDYeh&id=18171189667&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> aArch64: ⇪ 银欣 ST75F-G Evolution EVO新版穿甲弹风扇 全模金牌 价格:999.00 元
<jiero> yunfan: +显示器 15w
<jiero> yunfan: 性能超级差不过
<aArch64> 全模金牌 赞一个
<onlylove> 电源底部贴有铭牌和认证防伪标志等，从铭牌上看出长城0分贝电源额定功率为300W，+12V输出为11A。
<leeeee> aArch64: 帮我个忙呗  不要喷我我就说
<onlylove> 看样子12V输出132W
<jiero> aArch64:  别喷 leeeee 了那小姑娘了。她有事想和你私下聊聊。
<aArch64> leeeee: 说.
<aArch64> leeeee: 倒成了我求着你说了
<leeeee> 我再找怎么私聊
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  /msg aArch64 开始。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 笔记本也不止吧
<aArch64> leeeee: /msg aArch64 xxx
<onlylove> yunfan: 看样子这电源不错
<jiero> yunfan: 用电池可以算算啊。
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 关键是性价比 其他几款都是上千的
<aArch64> jiero: http://www.womai.com/Product-0-557968.htm?utm_campaign=zghd&utm_source=xunlei&utm_medium=tongyong   这个不错. 我经常在特价的时候买
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 冷冻巴沙鱼片 1000g 袋装–我买网
<leeeee> 还是你找我吧。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 等你的试用报告了，顺便说下，那些浪潮的机器吧大都是奔腾D然后入门显卡的，配的电源没有过300的，基本250的
<jiero> g 不争气
<^k^> jiero: 不争气 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=不争气 不自振作向上。《水浒传》第二四回：“都是你|不争气|，教外人来欺负我。”《红楼梦》第八 十回：“|不争气|的孽障，狗也比你体面些。” 金近《骗子骗自己》：“原来是自己那个不 |...|
<yunfan> 对了  linux上哪个播放器支持dlna?
<onlylove> aArch64: 你教她怎么玩web，web端的私聊在上面的
<yunfan> 我电视机支持dlna 试过用手机放到电视上
<jiero> onlylove: 她刚才和我私聊了。。。
<leeeee> aArch64: 就几分钟
<onlylove> jiero: 主要是她主动私聊你，回复她不一定能看到，你用过web的么
<yunfan> onlylove: 本来我主板没掉进坑 功率还可以掉到用dc-atx的 我见过有很小的200w的
<leeeee> jiero: 一大部分你都是晕的
<jiero> onlylove: 5年前用过。。。
<aArch64> onlylove: 恩, 我知道. 是个tab
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得之前做自动化的时候电气控制柜有个专门的开关电源的，那个给PLC供电的
<jiero> yunfan: vlc吧
<jiero> aArch64: 这鱼让我想起以前单独居住的时光。
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=2247
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 零脂肪女孩 - 搜狗输入法词库
<onlylove> 太恐怖了，27KG
<leeeee> jiero: 果然你的建议很正确
<onlylove> jiero: 你提啥建议了
<jiero> onlylove: 让 leeeee 公开靓照
<leeeee> onlylove: 你没妹子不用知道
<onlylove> leeeee: 歧视……
<jiero> onlylove: 捉住 leeeee 你就有了。
<jiero> :(
<GODDOG> 错过了什么？
<jiero> 馊主意啊
 * jiero 太欺负人了。
<aArch64> jiero: 啥? 你说那个鱼? 特别方便, 没有鱼刺
<leeeee> onlylove: 他建议我去找有妹子的aArch64问问题
 * jiero 自残一下
<leeeee> 你又没妹子
<aArch64> jiero: 超级爱.
<onlylove> jiero: 不够馊，就是不知道l5e有意见没
<jiero> aArch64: 嗯。我以前自己住的时候也是买这种鱼。
<aArch64> jiero: 恩. 大爱.
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 好吧
<onlylove> 以后由aArch64专门负责解答l5e的各种问题
<GODDOG> 你们怎么看见图片的？
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> GODDOG: 天上的云雀
<jiero> GODDOG: pidgin送到的
<GODDOG> 哦  我来晚了 没看见网址
<leeeee> onlylove: 只是jiero太太太。。。。唉
<jiero> AArch64:  Anti-Arch64
<GODDOG> jiero: irssi的蛋疼之处就是不能现实图片
<jiero> leeeee: 欺负人是我的本分。
<AArch64> jiero: http://lwn.net/Articles/514062/
<^k^> AArch64: ⇪ KS2012: ARM: AArch64 [LWN.net]
 * adam8157 愁啊 各种愁
<yunfan> 要是可以有个插件把浏览器播放的flash html5 video 都切到dlna就好了
<AArch64> <leeeee> onlylove: 只是jiero太太太。。。。唉    这句话的意思是, leeeee 是jiero的太太?
<onlylove> GODDOG: irc就不能显示图片啊
<AArch64> GODDOG: irc显示图片, 是客户端行为.
<leeeee> jiero: 我就说他会喷我！！！
<AArch64> GODDOG: 我的emacs就可以.
<GODDOG> 哦 谢谢
<jiero> leeeee: ...
<GODDOG> AArch64: 目测你的小手指很长！！
<AArch64> GODDOG: 钢琴手
<GODDOG> AArch64: 钢琴手 打代码来了
<jiero> leeeee: 可怜巴巴的么。。。
<jiero> AArch64: 没看懂那篇。。。完全不明白
<AArch64> GODDOG: 不打代码.
<AArch64> GODDOG: 不会编程.
<leeeee> jiero: 我又省下一笔钱啊
<AArch64> jiero: 只是告诉你aarch64的来源
<jiero> leeeee: 不剪了。
<leeeee> 嗯
<leeeee> 剪个头发90多呢
<jiero> 好厉害，我剪头发从来都是个位数。
<jiero> 延续多少年了呐
<jiero> AArch64: 好吧。说明你是内核分子了
<onlylove> leeeee: 好吧我终于明白是啥问题了 cc jiero
<AArch64> jiero: 不是................. 那是arm.... 玩手机的人应该更了解...
<jiero> onlylove: 该你剪头发了。剃度吧 :)
<leeeee> 我们研究生校区的地段啥啥都贵
<jiero> leeeee: 你不是男，男的很多互相剪
<onlylove> leeeee: 头发长短的问题，因人而异，不是所有人留长的好看，同样，也不是所有的短发都不好看
<leeeee> onlylove: 你比jiero聪明多了
<leeeee> 我跟他讲了半天
<leeeee> 他都没明白
<leeeee> 后来终于明白了
<jiero> 当然。
<jiero> 我就是这么笨啊。
 * jiero 从来没要求剪过任何发型。
<leeeee> 但是又转嫁给64哥了
<onlylove> leeeee: jiero 在其他方面有天赋的
 * jiero 也不清楚有什么天赋。。。
<leeeee> onlylove: 我只是问他哪个适合找工作
<leeeee> 给了他两张照片
<leeeee> 他居然说是一样的
<onlylove> leeeee: 一样的，真心的
<jiero> leeeee: 抱歉，我是不想找工作的类型，不想那些事情
<leeeee> 而且他还说要有老婆的人才能给出建议
<leeeee> 所以我找64哥问了
<leeeee> 不过1分钟就有答案
<jiero> leeeee: 公布答案
<jiero> leeeee: 顺便我公布你的萌照 ？
<leeeee> onlylove: 你说一样的就证明他说的对 要找有妹子的人问嘛
<leeeee> jiero: 我不是说了不剪了么
<leeeee> 早就说了答案啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 我找工作碰壁不下200次
<jiero> leeeee: 呃。可是照片放上去如果不公布的话，没人看，过一段时间就自动删除了啊。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我认识的很多妹子找工作一次成功
<onlylove> jiero: 有人看也会删除吧？
<jiero> onlylove: 有人看可以再发布的
<abineQ> 妹子找工作都是好找的
<leeeee> onlylove: 我本科毕业那会也是一次成功了  但是我想等考研成绩
<leeeee> 就没去
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以，你只要不是应聘前台，有时候长相只是面试官看你顺眼不顺眼的问题
<jiero> leeeee: 所以不担心。
<leeeee> 今年工作貌似不好找啊
<abineQ> 你们没看新闻
<leeeee> jiero: 还顺眼不？
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果面试的不想要你，你貌若天仙也没用
<jiero> leeeee: 哪年好找？
 * AArch64 找工作巨坎坷... 现在苟延残喘
<abineQ> 一个带小孩的单亲辣妈都能很快找到工作
<jiero> AArch64: 你们都是专业人才了。。。
<leeeee> 我同学说去银行人家听见外地+女生+硕士就不要了
<AArch64> jiero: 诶... 一言难尽
<onlylove> leeeee: 前几天看到过一个面试题，搞面试官的，就是1+1=？的问题，回答2的被批评死板教条，回答算错=1算对等于2的，被批墙头草
<onlylove> leeeee: 反正各种答案都有被拒绝的理由
<leeeee> 好吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以你要知道，找工作不仅仅是你头发长短的问题
<jiero> 反正都是打工。。。
<abineQ> 扯淡的面尸官
<leeeee> onlylove: ==其实我是想说我不想打理长头发。。
<jiero> 还是想公开出来 leeeee
<jiero> leeeee: 我放了？可以么？
<leeeee> 放什么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，那个是，头发长了需要考虑营养，护发，太多问题
<abineQ> leeeee: 原来你是妹子
<leeeee> 我离开一下
<jiero> leeeee: 就是你的漂亮照片
<abineQ>  jiero额
<onlylove> jiero: 人离开了，你先放吧
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 不行
<onlylove> jiero: 死板
<jiero> 就是这么死板。。。
<abineQ> jiero: 额
<abineQ> jiero: 还不睡觉
<jiero> abineQ: 我睡了
 * jiero 对着 abineQ 释放睡衣
<abineQ> jiero: 那你还能说梦话？
<onlylove> abineQ: 想个办法从jiero那把地址敲出来
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<jiero> onlylove: 你不是见过她照片么。
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，那算了，不是我喜欢的类型
<jiero> onlylove: 就是感觉有些像我妹——为啥呐。。。
 * jiero 发型和胎记？
<onlylove> jiero: 你看妹子都像你妹吧
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊。
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> jiero: 也许我看你妹妹照片不够多，反正从我见过的照片看，没感觉哪里像，除了性别相同
<leeeee> 大众脸
<leeeee> 很正常
<leeeee> == 我对不起你妹妹
<onlylove> leeeee: 他妹妹很萌的
<leeeee> 对啊 所以我对不起他妹妹呀 我又不萌
<jiero> leeeee: 那我放出来了
<jiero> leeeee: 为了证明你也可以萌一些
<leeeee> nonono
<jiero> leeeee: 哈哈
<jiero> leeeee: 不要害羞啊
<leeeee> 我没害羞啊
<leeeee> 关键是不萌啊
<leeeee> 我不相信你的审美
<jiero> leeeee: 。我觉得还好。
<leeeee> 就凭你那句
<leeeee> 我看所有人都美
<leeeee> 我去
<jiero> 。。。。
<jiero> 就是么。可能是因为比我漂亮的不太多，所以我臭屁
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 而且你也没给我意见
<AArch64> 其实罗杰是挺帅的
<jiero> leeeee: 。给了。吧。
<leeeee> 好吧 我承认 虽然我没见过
<onlylove> 是的，罗杰是挺帅，就是不知道他自己怎么想
<leeeee> nonono
<leeeee> 我现在已经有答案了啊
<jiero> leeeee: 没关系，现在不是说那个的时候，而是告诉你你也可以萌 :)
<onlylove> 哎，可惜那照片留在在TI上班时候的电脑上了，不然可以让你看看罗杰和他的萌妹妹
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 同意了 onlylove abineQ http://imagebin.org/285116
<onlylove> 还是等他自己放吧
<abineQ> jiero: ？
<jiero> AArch64: 看链接。
<jiero> abineQ: ...
<AArch64> jiero: 看过了.
<jiero> 呃。对啊。
 * jiero 太傻了呃。
<jiero> icook: 你谁啊。
<leeeee> ==你。。
<jiero> 以 i 开头的都是特殊人物啊。
<icook> jiero:what?
<icook> jiero: 想多了
<jiero> icook: .
<onlylove> 幸亏当初没用i开头进来
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<jiero> 结果没评论么。。。
 * jiero 果然太弱了。
 * jiero 拜 leeeee 一下
<leeeee> 你又一次证明了你自己
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<GODDOG> l5e 是妹子？
<abineQ> 睡觉
<GODDOG> 吓到了
<jiero> GODDOG: 。。。
<leeeee> ==、
<lovgatez> 奶奶地
<abineQ> 各位晚安
<AArch64> dreameyesonme  ===>   leeeeeee
<GODDOG> 睡衣照 果断被吓啊
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 没关系，我以为睡衣是普通衣服。
 * jiero 果然不靠谱
 * jiero 开溜
<jiero> adam8157: 话说找到什么事情做了吗？
<leeeee_> 你终于承认了
<GODDOG> 原来  irc上也有爆照的习俗
<onlylove> GODDOG: 没有的，l5e是被骗了
<AArch64> GODDOG: 只有女的需要鲍照
<loveslife> lian fa ke
<GODDOG> 这样的 蕾丝贴吧的 妹纸认证啊
<onlylove> loveslife: MTK？MTK咋了
<GODDOG> 对了 我们在nickname前面加的符号都是什么意思啊
<loveslife> i love mtk
<GODDOG> @ 是管理员 我知道 那＋ 呢？
<leeeee_> ==
<leeeee_> 大概/me
 * leeeee_ 
<AArch64> GODDOG: 现在谁有+?
 * jiero 拍拍 leeeee_ 脑袋，小姑娘要知道，我可是曾经被澳大利亚人骗过的笨蛋，你竟然被我戏弄了，太失败了啊。
<AArch64> GODDOG: 你说这个?
<onlylove> leeeee_: 人问的是mode，如果是o的话前面就是@，忘了什么mode前面是+了
<onlylove> AArch64: 应该就是的
<GODDOG> 不是  你现在前面是 @  但是圣诞节前夜 在一个房间里面 看见所有人都又＋
<leeeee_> 哦
<leeeee_> 知道了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 看自己名字
<GODDOG> 哦
<GODDOG> 什么请况 ？
<leeeee_> jiero: 第一 的确不是萌妹子 第二 人老了 卖不来萌
<onlylove> GODDOG: op给你+v了而已
<maplebeats> hello
<onlylove> maplebeats: 饭团子好
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点. 22:18 新年快乐 : 26.071天
<jiero> leeeee_:  。抱个玩具熊卖
<GODDOG> 这样啊
<maplebeats> onlylove: hello
<leeeee_> jiero: 不该说你笨哈
<jiero> maplebeats: hello
 * maplebeats hello boys
<leeeee_> 晚安哦各位
<maplebeats> lainme: 囡囡完全不理我哎
<GODDOG> leeeee_: 妹纸晚安
<jiero> maplebeats: 为啥。
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 上海人？
<maplebeats> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> maplebeats: 可能她上课太多了，你可以去学校听她的课哈哈
<maplebeats> GODDOG: 上海人躺枪
<onlylove> maplebeats: 很少见lainme说话
<maplebeats> jiero: good idear!
<leeeee_> GODDOG: 你的符号果然很亮哈
<maplebeats> onlylove: 很久以前经常看到呀
<maplebeats> 很久以后。。。
<GODDOG> leeeee_: 那天 问那个房间的人 房间的人说是圣诞帽
<onlylove> maplebeats: 很久以前是很久以前
<maplebeats> jiero: 她是哪个大学来着，离关口远不远，能不能进。。
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 囡囡 不是上海话 小萝莉的意思吗？
<maplebeats> GODDOG: 我是跟主席学的
<onlylove> GODDOG: 上海话么……
<GODDOG> onlylove: 好像是  我不是很清楚
<jiero> maplebeats: 香港科技大学
<maplebeats> 让我去翻翻地图
<jiero> GODDOG: 因为那时候她确实相对主席是小姑娘
<GODDOG> jiero: soGa
<jiero> g 囡囡
<^k^> jiero: 囡囡 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=囡囡 2013年9月3日 |...| Play all YouTube Mix - HD 2010 粵語電影【|囡囡|】冼色麗．詩雅．王敏奕 · 1:36:04. Watch Later 爱情微电影《绿茶妹2》白富美迷乱名利场花美男肉弹 |...|
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我了个去，太远了！！
<jiero> maplebeats: 难怪说要去深圳见面。
<maplebeats> jiero: 目测公司要坐3小时才能到
<maplebeats> jiero: 公交，在不堵车的情况
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 已经工作了？
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。
<maplebeats> GODDOG: 工作很久了
<jiero> maplebeats: 马屁精
<maplebeats> jiero: 我了个去
<jiero> maplebeats:  错了是树果
<GODDOG> 还以为 这个房间出来管理员都是大学生
<jiero> maplebeats: 树果酱
<GODDOG> s／
<maplebeats> jiero: =-=
<jiero> GODDOG: 6年前是这样
<GODDOG> s／出来／
<jiero> GODDOG: 或者更年轻
<GODDOG> 好吧 不纠结了
 * maplebeats 几年前确实是的。。
<GODDOG> 开源世界 在中国慢慢成熟了
<jiero> maplebeats: lainme是不是要博士毕业了？我记得好象是这一年
<maplebeats> 是不是我的错觉，香港比深圳大？
<jiero> 好像记错了。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 不知道哟，叫兽可能知道
<jiero> maplebeats: 应该是记错了
<adam8157> lainme: 博士毕业有那么快么?
<jiero> adam8157: 所以说我想错了
<maplebeats> 不是硕博连读么
<jiero> adam8157: 对了，你明天干嘛！
<maplebeats> adam8157: 干！
<adam8157> jiero: 看电影
<jiero> maplebeats: 她之前没毕业硕士就去了不是
<maplebeats> adam8157: 人家在问你干不干！
<adam8157> maplebeats: 嘛和吗不分? 鄙视你
<jiero> adam8157: 去送快递可以摆脱宅男生活
 * maplebeats 咳咳
<maplebeats> adam8157: 看电影有意思么，快回去加班
<jiero> maplebeats: ...
<adam8157> maplebeats: 闲着也是闲着 去电影院逛逛
<onlylove> adam8157: 查水表比送快递好 cc jiero
<onlylove> 刚chanserv居然掉了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 逛逛？壕
<jiero> adam8157: 路上捉住一个看着顺眼的女孩子就拉进电影院呗。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<GODDOG> 第一次看见者中情况 ChanServ
<maplebeats> jiero: 蛋蛋抓着一个大妈就进了电影院
<jiero> maplebeats: ...
<jiero> maplebeats: 蛋蛋刚刚度过双单节
<jiero> adam8157: 结束孤独吧，我诅咒你！
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats> 从深圳湾过关去新界可以玩不
 * jiero 诅咒 adam8157  不能单身
 * maplebeats 诅咒 adam8157 永远单身
 * adam8157 围观大师们斗法
<jiero> adam8157: ...
 * AArch64 微观
<onlylove> adam8157: 你这要做啥
 * AArch64 围观
<adam8157> AArch64: 原来是你
<maplebeats> AArch64: 你是哪只
<AArch64> adam8157: 必须是我
<adam8157> onlylove: 被戴高帽
<AArch64> adam8157: arch, 还认不出来?
<onlylove> adam8157: madp
<maplebeats> AArch64: 绿帽侠？
<jiero> 洗发水是党派啊。。。
<adam8157> arch 更可能是 jiero
<jiero> ...
<onlylove> adam8157: archl才是
<maplebeats> AArch64: 你妹
<jiero> g 绿帽侠
<imtxc> 很好嘛
<^k^> jiero: 绿帽侠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=绿帽侠 陈光标化身"|绿帽侠|" 为环保双倍价格回收旧车. 2013-07-24 12:55:57.0分来源：齐鲁 晚报. 陈光标被誉为中国“高调慈善”第一人以及“中国首善”,从不介意被话题围绕的 |...|
<jiero> 哦。
<adam8157> 尼码 还真有
<AArch64> 求送ak120
<gebjgd> kindle支持pdf格式么?
<imtxc> g 红帽侠
<^k^> imtxc: 红帽侠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=红帽侠 2010年6月24日 |...| 蝙蝠侠：红影迷踪Batman: Under the Red Hood (2010) 录像带. 概览 · 详细资料 · 预告片 · 电影图片 · 电影图片 · DVD封套 |...| |红帽|兜下的蝙蝠侠片段 |...|
<imtxc> g 黑帽侠
<^k^> imtxc: 黑帽侠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=黑帽侠 |黑帽|中国是国内最大的|黑帽|交流论坛(Black Hat) |...| 帖子; 用户. 公告: |黑帽|中国官方 QQ群(2013-4-19). |黑帽|中国»论坛. 今日: 0|昨日: 0|帖子: 2771|会员: 1469|欢迎新 |...|
<jiero> gebjgd: 支持，不过你自己最好用切割pdf 软件
<AArch64> g 彩虹帽侠
<^k^> AArch64: 彩虹帽侠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=彩虹帽侠 2013年11月13日 |...| 视频-韦氏火锅盛宴！ 闪电侠霸气连续送大帽. |...| 德罗赞扣将变身大心脏1v2|彩虹|后... 0. 1日官方最佳抢断德罗赞抢断扣篮... 0. 洛瑞高抛画|彩虹|德罗赞 |...|
<GODDOG> 直接google的节奏？？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不要随便对有op的人说绿帽，不然你会很危险
<imtxc> ..........................
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果是普通文档，自己建立个模版，塞进去制作成pdf
<maplebeats> onlylove: Oh,no
<gebjgd> jiero: 麻烦
<GODDOG> g 帽帽侠
<maplebeats> why I can't input chinese now
<^k^> GODDOG: 帽帽侠 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=帽帽侠 7k7k小游戏大全下设|帽帽|鼠小游戏大全为您提供各种|帽帽|鼠小游戏,|帽帽|鼠小游戏 下载,双人|帽帽|鼠小游戏，希望你在7k7k|帽帽|鼠小游戏里玩的开心。
<gebjgd> jiero: 果然kindle是渣
<maplebeats> AArch64: what are you doing!
<GODDOG> maplebeats: 输入法问题
<jiero> gebjgd: 关键是目前学术论文留空太大不是对kindle专用，kindle用的文章有，
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果你付钱，当然有
<maxiaojun> notatestbot_: die
<AArch64> maplebeats: going to kickban you.
<onlylove> maplebeats: Capitalize the C
<jiero> 帽帽的人注意了，你们生产的 Liberation Sans 字体太糟糕了，我提出严重抗议！
<AArch64> jie
<AArch64> jiero: 帽帽还做这个?
<onlylove> jiero: 那是啥，只用过wqy
<maxiaojun> g Liberation Sans
<^k^> maxiaojun: Liberation Sans http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Liberation Sans Jan 2, 2009 |...| Download and install the free font |Liberation Sans| by Red Hat as well as test- drive and see a complete character set.
<jiero> AArch64 onlylove  maxiaojun 就是 linux下几乎所有发行版的默认字体，对应微软的 Arial不过太难看了！
<AArch64> jiero: lol~
<AArch64> jiero: 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情  :-)
<onlylove> jiero: 不应该对应times new roman吗
<maxiaojun> 我没说我不知道...
<onlylove> 快11点了，睡去
<maxiaojun> 帽帽搞的桌面东西，有哪个不坑爹
<maxiaojun> http://www.oooninja.com/2008/02/metrical-equivalent-fonts-and-font.html
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ Metric Equivalent Fonts and Font Substitution - OpenOffice.org Ninja
<maplebeats> AArch64: 问你呢，你们哪儿不坑爹
<AArch64> maplebeats: fedora
<jiero> 。
<jiero> AArch64: 你不坑。
<jiero> AArch64: 自信些这样回答
<AArch64> jiero: 我比较坑, 举例说明: 我以后会经常 kick maplebeats
<jiero> 。
<brest_> 求助一下，怎么才能关掉独立显卡
<jiero> brest_: 拔掉
<maplebeats> adam8157:  ubuntu for nexus7啥时候能用
<brest_> 12.10的
<jiero> maplebeats: 已经 beta 了不是？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不鸡到
<brest_> jiero: 不拔的话呢
<AArch64> brest_: 台式机? 台式机是硬件限制了, 必须拔下来.
<maplebeats> brest_: 型号
<maplebeats> AArch64: fedora不坑？(居然敢说出来
<AArch64> maplebeats: 对呀.
<brest_> @AArch64: 是我的笔记本啊
<AArch64> maplebeats: 不然你做个更好的
<AArch64> brest_: 笔记本, 网上不是大把教程吗?
<brest_> cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch，提示No such file or directory。。
<AArch64> brest_: 你用 bumblebee了?
<brest_> @AArch64: 没有，不过我装了一个jupiter
<AArch64> jupiter是啥?
<^k^> AArch64: define:jupiter http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:jupiter |Jupiter| is the fifth planet from the Sun and the largest planet in the Solar System. It is a gas giant with mass one-thousandth of that of the Sun but is two and a half  |...|
<AArch64> ^k^: 谢谢你.
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我的nexus7 2013已经饥渴难耐了
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> AArch64, 不要客气。  22:51 
<AArch64> brest_: ^^ 你弄了个行星出来?
<jiero> maplebeats: 装 iOS？
<AArch64> maplebeats: 刷fxos
<brest_> @AArch64: 。。控制电源的一个东西
<AArch64> brest_: 那不知道.
<AArch64> brest_: 就知道bbb
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac981728
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 辽宁 牛人阿姨展示无影神腿 逆天神技简直了! - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> maplebeats: 快递给我
<jiero> maplebeats: 你为啥想要 nexus 装 啥 ubuntu，直接上 chrome os
 * adam8157 afk
<jiero> 参观了黄飞鸿纪念馆，我的第一印象是，无影脚失传了
<jiero> 对把。
<lovgatez> 晚安！
<maxiaojun> Firefox OS目测废品
<AArch64> adam8157: 假腿
<AArch64> maxiaojun: 刷过?
<maxiaojun> lovgatez: 晚安！
<lovgatez> 我的第一次就这样没了，睡。
<brest_> @AArch64: 准备装个bumblebee看看
<maxiaojun> 见过真机，还有那挫到不行的理念
<maxiaojun> 虽然Firefox本来就是一个整天作死的浏览器
<AArch64> fx确实不是好浏览器. 不过比chrome什么的还是强太多
 * imtxc 碎叫
<maxiaojun> 刚出来的时候，把XUL吹嘘得很牛逼，还有书出来
<maxiaojun> 一夜之间，外部XUL的支持被禁用，别人的投资全部报销
<jiero> 到底什么是好呐。。。
<jiero> 现在都不能找到。
<AArch64> jiero: 没标准.
<AArch64> jiero: 专家/资深评论员 就是标准
 * AArch64 睡觉
 * jiero 睡觉。
<maxiaojun> 支持CSS各种属性的时候，Firefox最喜欢的就是一开始必须要-moz-，突然一个版本只支持不带-moz-的了，你有-moz-写着还要警告。
<maxiaojun> 这种无视兼容性的结果，就是就算只在高层用用jQuery还要出一堆莫名其妙的警告
<maxiaojun> AArch64: Firefox对HTML5的支持一直落后于Chrome
<maxiaojun> Firefox加载项发展了那么多年，连重启问题都没彻底解决
<maxiaojun> Firefox还有弱爆的一点就是不支持Windows组策略，其他平台也差不多，结果人家Windows管理员就算自己喜欢Firefox也懒得部署…
<chenzhiwo> 各位晚上好～
<maxiaojun> 好
<October21> 好
<imtxc____> soff
<chenzhiwo> 大家对于ubuntu的mir有什么看法不？
<zsc> chenzhiwo: 我有看法
<October21> 反对无效
<zsc> October21: 偶反对了吗?反对无效无效
<chenzhiwo> 感觉Linux的GUI变得混乱起来了，在archlinux下面试用过wayland，其实还可以，只是还比较粗糙，但是对于我这种用户来说，没有什么特别突出的优点。
<chenzhiwo> 现在ubuntu又来个mir……感觉驱动是最大的问题。
<October21> zsc: 开玩笑而已
<maxiaojun> 我的看法就是有人不做『正統』Linux跟屁蟲是好事，但是C公司自己也不夠靠譜
<zsc> October21: 玩笑可以随便开,...再来一个
<chenzhiwo> 好像旗鱼手机系统是默认用了wayland做显示系统。
<October21> 搜索枯肠
<maxiaojun> wayland是个协议，具体的混成器要不同的人自己实现
<chenzhiwo> 对了，ubuntu13.10的netwoek-manager不知道怎样关闭了……
<zsc> October21: 告诉他
<maxiaojun> sudo stop netwoek-manager
<maxiaojun> sudo stop network-manager
<chenzhiwo> 原来如此！^_^，谢谢！
<zsc> 我草, Plough在这.....谁和他熟?
<chenzhiwo> 我不知道network-manager变成了init daemon了……
 * zsc 庆幸没有和Plough熟的
<chenzhiwo> 以前好像都是System V init script来的
<chenzhiwo> Plough是谁？
<zsc> 我在c_lang_cn和他骂战来着
<gcell> 骂战？
<gcell> 八卦之魂瞬间燃起
<October21> g clang
<zsc> 还要我的baidu号,要进行公开骂战
<^k^> October21: clang http://lmgtfy.com/?q=clang A new C, C++, Objective C and Objective C++ front-end for the LLVM compiler providing fast compiles, low memory usage, expressive diagnostics, and GCC |...|
<zsc> 偶给了他qq,没有下文
<October21> zsc: 奈何去是非之地
<zsc> 讨论 兄妹有安全措施性爱的对错  ,我投了反对票, 你妈....一家子人让我说为啥...
<chenzhiwo> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<October21> 非礼勿视
<zsc> 后来我误判有人在骂我,我就说了句'Plough ..xxx: 这和乃xx乃妈是一个道理 '这样的话...结果众人群起而攻小白了
<chenzhiwo> 我还小～
<October21> 非礼勿视，非礼勿听，非礼勿言，非礼勿动。
<zsc> October21: 乃看av否
<October21> 否
<zsc> October21: 有节操
<chenzhiwo> 看看也无妨
<zsc> gcell: 想去围观,吼吼,昨天的事了
<October21> 我也不是柳下惠
<gcell> zsc: 我靠，你们讨论的这种问题，完全是节操碎一地的节奏啊
<zsc> gcell: 偶墨迹了一晚上理智和理性,最后还是骂了起来
<October21> 你太直白了
<gcell> October21: 不看av未必有节操啊
<zsc> +1,看也未必没有的说
<gcell> zsc:  October21说得好，你是你自己要去是非之地的
<zsc> 我不知道那里是什么情况呀,以前我是不去的,有个 zzzzzz 让我去,我就加自动列表里了.
<October21> 退团保平安
<gcell> 保平安+1
<zsc> 不行呀,知己知彼,防止躺枪
<gcell> zsc: 你这是主动应战的节奏啊
<October21> 战略上藐视敌人，战术上重视敌人。
<zsc> gcell: 那里的op还克制,不会t我滴
<October21> 帝国主义都是纸老虎
<zsc> 偶查了ub-cn的记录,没见这个Plough怎么发过言
<gcell> 哦
<zsc> 貌似是青岛的
<gebjgd> zsc_: 蛋疼？
<zsc_> gebjgd: 啥?
<gebjgd> zsc_: 查人家的ip所属地
<zsc_> gebjgd: 偶搜记录看到的,不在线我查啥呀
<gebjgd> zsc_: 窥淫癖
<zsc_> gebjgd: 偶很久前写的个下载脚本.发现有这么个 大话要整我的,难道看看记录都不行?
<brest_> 回来反馈一下， Bumblebee真神物，本子不热了，风扇不响了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-05
<breeze_growing> hello guys
<breeze_growing> 谁能告诉我，启动时“ ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)”是咋回事？
<breeze_growing> g  ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)
<^k^> breeze_growing: ata2: softreset failed (device not ready) http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ata2: softreset failed (device not ready) [66.064009] ata7:|Softreset failed| (|device not ready|) |...| [ 3.687467] |ata2|: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfddff800 port 0xfddff980 irq 22
<AArch_shutdown> breeze_growing: 就是字面含义.
<AArch_shutdown> breeze_growing: `I've not tried it myself, but googling a bit I found the solution seems to be to re-compile your kernel with CONFIG_SATA_PMP=n (default is CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y)`
 * AArch_shutdown 吃早饭去
<breeze_growing> AArch_shutdown: sorry, just back, replying not in time.
<breeze_growing> AArch_shutdown: 原来如此，谢谢了。
<breeze_growing> hello, guys.
<breeze_growing> another problem: "Job multipathd.service/start deleted to break ordering cycle starting with basic.target/start"
<breeze_growing> what does this mean?
<breeze_growing> how to solve it?
<lucky__> ｔｅｓｔ
<lucky__> ｈｏｗ ｄｏ ｍｙ ｅｎｇｌｉｓｈ ｉｎｐｕｔ ｌｏｏｋ ｔｈｉｓ ｗａｙ？
<lucky__> ｉｓ ｔｈｅｒｅ ａｎｙｂｏｄｙ ｋｎｏｗｉｎｇ ｈｏｗ ｔｏ ｆｉｘ ｉｔ？
<AArch_shutdown> lucky__: you are using full-width characters.
<AArch_shutdown> lucky__: like this: ｌｉｋｅ　ｔｈｉｓ
<lucky__> ｈｏｗ ｔｏ ｓｏｌｖｅ ｔｈｉｓ ｐｒｏｂｌｅｍ？
<lucky__> ｐｒｉｎｔ ｗｈｉｃｈ ｋｅｙ？
<AArch_shutdown> lucky__: 1. close your input-method
<lucky__> ｕｈ－ｈｕｈ
<AArch_shutdown> lucky__: print? press?
<lucky__> ｐｒｅｓｓ
<AArch_shutdown> lucky__: for fcitx: Alt + space
<lucky__> ａｎｄ ｔｈｅｎ？
<AArch64> lucky__: what then? that's all
<AArch64> lucky__: what do you want to express????
<lucky__> ｈｏｗ ｔｏ ｍａｋｅ ｍｙ ｉｎｐｕｔ ｎｏｍａｒｌ
<AArch64> lucky__: <AArch_shutdown> lucky__: for fcitx: Alt + space
<AArch64> <AArch_shutdown> lucky__: for fcitx: Alt + space
<AArch64> <AArch_shutdown> lucky__: for fcitx: Alt + space
<AArch64> lucky__: doesn't your irc client show my words?
<lucky__> ｉｔ＇ｓ ｍｓ ｉｎｐｕｔ
<AArch64> lucky__: what?
<lucky__> ｍｉｃｒｏｓｏｆｔ ｉｎｐｕｔ
<AArch64> lucky__: you should learn how to ask a smart question before seeking for help.
<AArch64> lucky__: there must be a button on your tray.
<AArch64> lucky__: just try to find it.
<lucky__> ｏｋａｙ
<lucky__> AArch64: 还是重启解决问题方便
* AArch64 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方
<archl> 谁用过  http://everything.me/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Everything.me - Introducing the Dynamic Phone TM
<AArch64> archl: 打算现在试试看.
<archl> AArch64: 哦
<AArch64> This app is incompatible with all of your devices.
<archl> AArch64: 你有多少设备啊。。。
<AArch64> archl: 两个.
<AArch64> archl: 但是google play说我不能用
<archl> AArch64: 都不能用。好怪异
<AArch64> archl: 是啊. 而且竟然还有fxos版本的
<archl> AArch64: 这个是从mozilla的网站上看到的
<AArch64> archl: 哦.
<archl> mozilla相关东西被抛弃的也是一队一队的
<AArch64> archl: 她说android 4.0+就可以, 我的是4.3呀
<archl> 不可思议的不可能事件——中国的基督教竟然能相信这种谎言。
<AArch64> archl: country... 地区限制.
<archl> 绝对扯谎的事情当成神迹。
<archl> AArch64: 哦。
<archl> AArch64: 去外国吧
<archl> AArch64: 网络搬到加拿大去 :)
<archl> AArch64: 我才发现有些窗口管理器（现在是 unity）有 ctrl+alt+0~5的键位控制窗口大小和位置
<archl> 哦是 0~ 9
<October21> cinnamon也有
<archl> 才注意到。。。
<October21> 不过不是数字而是方向键
<archl> 嗯。
<archl> 小键盘区。
<October21> 其实平铺的表示都有了
<archl> 红帽子的设计师竟然也是女的。
<archl> 为啥呐。
<archl> 感觉微软和苹果露出来的设计师都是男的。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 坏蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 瘟神
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好久没听说过瘟疫了。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我不神了。
<archl> g 瘟神
<^k^> archl: 瘟神 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=瘟神 |瘟神|乃中國民間信仰中的瘟疫之神，各地信仰的|瘟神|並不一致，其中以五瘟大王最為 著名，即：春瘟張元伯、夏瘟劉元達、秋瘟趙公明、冬瘟鍾仕貴、總管中瘟史文業等五 |...|
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你尊我为神么。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 嗯，阴神
<archl> g 阴神
<^k^> archl: 阴神 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=阴神 |阴神|-概念其一、谓静功中所示魂识。《海琼白真人语录》卷一：“脱胎换骨，身外有身， 聚则成形，散则成气，此乃阳神。一念清灵，魂识未散，如梦如影，其类乎鬼，此|阴神| |...|
<archl> CyrusYzGTt 笨蛋。我刚才叫错了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你 艹蛋
<archl> g  艹
<^k^> archl: 艹 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=艹 |艹|. 維基詞典，自由的多語言詞典. 跳转到： 导航、 搜索 |...| 請安裝Unicode Extension 字形檔。） 来自“http://zh.wiktionary.org/w/index.php?title=|艹|&oldid=3719123”.
<archl> ...
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你让我想起了 枕戈待旦
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 滚
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ YOLO
<archl> g YOLO
<^k^> archl: YOLO http://lmgtfy.com/?q=YOLO Abbreviation for: |you only live once| The dumbass's excuse for something stupid that they did Also one of the most annoying abbreviations ever....
<archl> I think so as well, CyrusYzGTt YOU DUMB!
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 说人话
<maxiaojun> 又吵起來了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我跟 裸姐 在 打情骂俏
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<archl> maxiaojun:  怪人是不
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过可惜 archl 不是 女的 ， 我将其 当成 maya 妹汁
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<archl> 去看北极光吧。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 最后一天 ←。←
<leeeee> imtxc ：你昨天去赴约了么
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在测了下 电脑才70多w
<onlylove> yunfan: 等下放俩高清，一个用软解，一个用硬解看看
<yunfan> onlylove: 软解片子找不到 我去看下放flash怎样
<yunfan> onlylove: 看个新浪的视频 82w
<yunfan> 去找个youku的来试试
<onlylove> 这还有区别？
<mjkr> anybody read this http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37903 ?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | SoftEther VPN开源
<onlylove> 你要是看着这些功率不到100是不是打算直接买开关电源去了
<yunfan> onlylove: 看了个youku的超清的 才75w
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 我肯定想买那个长城的 只是担心不够而已
<yunfan> 现在看来是我多虑了
<yunfan> 话又说回来 这种功率 以后上mini itx也不用担心
<October21> yunfan: 怎么测功率？
<onlylove> 我就不明白，这东西满载到底多少瓦的电源才够，现在到处都是高功率电源
<onlylove> October21: 功率表
<onlylove> 估计还是因为显卡的问题
<October21> 我还以为有软件
<onlylove> 如果显卡档次上去，就费电了
<onlylove> 你让硬件一直闲置，当然省电
<onlylove> 问题是，如果你让它闲置，为啥不买个便宜点的
<onlylove> 最恨那些把脚本改的乱七八糟的了，我看都看不明白，$2是啥都不知道
<yunfan> October21: 买了个功率插座
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在放了个1280的高清电影  功率才  68w 这个搞毛？
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道要跑数据库测试？
<onlylove> yunfan: 真心不知道了，磁盘啥的还没满载？或者CPU和显卡还很清闲
<October21> 不科学啊，怎么变小了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我去找个benchmark tool看看
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计格式刚好硬解
<abc_> > joke
<maplebeats> 我又想装黑苹果了
<^k^> abc_: 宅男们赶快出门吧 : 为什么?你问我为什么?因为"猪不出户"（足不出户）
<maplebeats> 谁赞助我一台MAC啊
<abc_> maplebeats, 。。自己黑苹果吧。。
<October21> 为什么要OSX呢？
<abc_> 。。。
<October21> 我看别人用MAC装win7
<abc_> October21, 石家庄的苹果店会问你要不要装win7
<October21> 硬件方面不错
<October21> 可以多系统
<abc_> October21, 要是便宜点就好了
<onlylove> abc_: 苹果也就个硬件的价格，你找个和他配置差不多的看看价钱
<onlylove> abc_: 神船除外
<abc_> onlylove, 小米要是做电脑的话，一定会白菜价
<alpha080> 然后呢。。期货？
<October21> abc_: 米粉？
<alpha080> i7的cpu么
<abc_> October21, no。。
<alpha080> 小米笔记本只卖1万台，i7cpu, 抢购，只卖3999
<onlylove> abc_: 据说小米新近要出的路由是以openwrt为基础做的，也就是说，小米基本是在卖硬件，手机这样，路由也这样
<abc_> October21, 我是k粉
<October21> 神船对硬件的利用还是很让人吃惊的
<onlylove> alpha080: 神船早出3999的i7了
<abc_> 神船。。
<alpha080> 好吧，小米只卖2999
<October21> 台式机cpu给笔记本，笔记本cpu给一体机
<abc_> alpha080, ..真是便宜啊
<maplebeats> 哎，纠结。。
<abc_> maplebeats, 纠结啥？
<October21> abc_: 什么是k粉？
<maplebeats> 是买mac还是装mac
<abc_> October21, kde粉
<archl> maplebeats　有　10000元不知道怎么花？给我1000元啊
<October21> maplebeats: 这是个问题
<maplebeats> archl: 我的确有一万元不知道怎么花
<archl> maplebeats: 买一架　8000元的相机，2000元的附件
<archl> maplebeats: 正好一万元
<maplebeats> archl: good idea
<abc_> 投资比特币←_←
<archl> maplebeats: 或者7000元的数码摄像机，3000元的黄金，
<archl> maplebeats:　可以吧
<maplebeats> archl: 棒级了
<archl> maplebeats: ... 你在玩什么，怎么挑逗你都不行
<maplebeats> archl: 我在找黑苹果的安装包
<onlylove> maplebeats: 找黑苹果之前，请确认自己的硬件能够被驱动，OSX不是linux
<maplebeats> onlylove: 555555
<archl> maplebeats: 呃呃呃，深圳干这个的很多吧
<maplebeats> 主要是我还搞了个SSD
<maplebeats> 更不兼容了。。
<archl> maplebeats: 还是装windows　8.2吧
<maplebeats> WIN8装来有什么用？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没啥，我之前有个同学在hp上装黑苹果，然后风扇狂转
<archl> maplebeats: 没用啊，就像黑苹果一样没用。。。
<maplebeats> 黑苹果可以加快我的开发进度
<maplebeats> windows太难用了
<archl> maplebeats: 　你是开发苹果产品的？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可以尝试下FreeBSD
<maplebeats> archl: 不是，但是我需要一个类unix环境+可以使用办公OA的
<archl> 办公OA。。。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 能用BSD，还不如用linux
<onlylove> maplebeats: 虚拟机里面装个windows装OA好了
<maplebeats> 好蛋疼哟，这样子
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那就买苹果去
<maplebeats> 其实也可以
<onlylove> 什么破烂腾讯
<maplebeats> 等过段时间找个稳定的发行版
<maplebeats> 然后装虚拟机算了
<maplebeats> onlylove: +1
<maplebeats> 现在ubuntu还卡不
<maplebeats> 稳定不。。
<maplebeats> 点开一个程序要几秒，谁知道
<onlylove> 为森马不用fedora
<onlylove> 为啥不用opensuse
<maplebeats> rpm系黑一辈子
<onlylove> 为啥不用Debian
<maplebeats> 还是arch好，但是arch看着好烦
<maplebeats> 真心烦了
<onlylove> 为啥不用gentoo
<maplebeats> 蛋都碎了吧
<abc_> 丧心病狂的gentoo
<onlylove> 你放着那么多发行版不用，偏偏看上了ubuntu和arch
<alpha080> why?
<alpha080> steamos...
<maplebeats> 因为ubunut和arch不折腾啊
<onlylove> 表示gentoo和Debian更不折腾
<maplebeats> 强迫症用户表示debian还好，gentoo的话，估计...
<alpha080> +1
<alpha080> 被人插队了。。
<onlylove> 算了，人各有志，arch都不嫌折腾的，居然嫌别的折腾
<alpha080> gentooer表示一点都不折腾。。
<alpha080> 也就第一天。。
<maplebeats> 我现在最想要的就是，装上即可用的系统了。。。
<onlylove> alpha080: 第一天好折腾啊，emerge半天没装好kernel
<maplebeats> 现在能满足这个系统只有OSX和windows了。。。
<alpha080> 搞内核费次劲
<mjkr> maplebeats: rhel?
<mjkr> rhel/centos/scientificlinux/fedora
<maplebeats> mjkr: rhel是什么玩意
<maplebeats> 不懂
<alpha080> onlylove: 后面熟了就没什么了。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 算了，猫猫的，你不会用的
<maplebeats> :D
<alpha080> 比起ubuntu之类升级出bug好多了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你安心买苹果去吧
<maplebeats> 经常用suse表示，suse一生黑
<maplebeats> centos还好
<alpha080> suse其实还好。。
<leeeee> T^T
<onlylove> suse默认的认证居然是ldap
<alpha080> 很漂亮，就是软件支持越来越烂了
<gcell> maplebeats: ä¹°imac
<maplebeats> suse是比较好，但是suse10不能忍。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可以买mac mini
<gcell> 台式机绝逼比笔记本好用
<maplebeats> onlylove: 新版的mini什么时候出
<onlylove> gcell: 台式机和笔记本都是渣键盘
<gcell> 笔记本替代台式机永久了，各种不舒服、隐患
<gcell> onlylove: imac的键盘是太小了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不知道，去问果果去
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么搞 功率这么低
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不知道，别问我，你最好看下你家电度表，是不是你功率计坏了，插个额定功率已知的设备看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说烧水的那东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，你考虑过功率因数没
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果功率确实就那样也不是啥坏事不是，买那个300的，浪费点就浪费点吧
<archl> yunfan: 300w就够了吧。除非你用某　150w的显卡
<archl> onlylove: 哪里有厂家喜欢公开那些数据的，大家都保密，岂不更好
<onlylove> archl: 主要是你不公开有人会量啊，比方yunfan
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要去买个洗衣机
<yunfan> onlylove: 烧水的测过 900w
<archl> onlylove: 他这种不能做广告宣传的，没有社会影响力
<yunfan> onlylove: 功率因数也有测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就差不多了，烧水的额定是1200吧？
<archl> onlylove: 有影响力的都会被收买。
<onlylove> archl: 比方说袁隆平？
<yunfan> onlylove: 他不公开 我也需要那数据阿  不然我怎么配电源  该死的厂商
<archl> onlylove: 管他是谁
<onlylove> 嗯，我是坚定的反转分子，袁隆平堕落了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是支持转基因的
<archl> onlylove: 我现在不反对转基因油脂了。
<archl> 因为是油脂，本来就没啥基因。。。
<archl> lol
<onlylove> 发现大科学家万年都会晚节不保
<imtxc> 回来了，今天的话题是啥
 * leeeee leeeee 终于在最后一天里完全沦为小保姆 
<onlylove> 比方说牛顿
<archl> 什么转基因大豆油那又如何
<onlylove> 哇！保姆
<archl> leeeee: 小保姆，赚钱不少哦
<leeeee> 我从今天早上起来就开始床单被套
<leeeee> 还给拖地刷鞋
<fivesheep_> 豆油 玉米油. 你基本找不到不是GMO的吧
<alpha080> onlylove: 不会啊，像伽罗华和拉瑪努贾就不是啊
<leeeee> 最后还修了马桶 卧槽！！
<onlylove> 五羊居然活了！
<archl> fivesheep_: 中国都标识非转基因。
<archl> fivesheep_: 转基因的都必须标识
<archl> fivesheep_: 为无知买单算是吧。
 * archl 觉得还是建立一个新城市比较靠谱。
<leeeee> archl: 赚毛线 亲戚什么的不靠谱
<onlylove> leeeee: 嗯，正在向好媳妇的方向努力
<archl> 大家一起建立一个新城市吧。
<archl> leeeee: 不是，以后你去找保姆工作就好了啊
<onlylove> archl: 新城市名字叫乌托邦？
<fivesheep_> archl: 我可不信这些标识. 特别是中国
<alpha080> 叫 zion...
<onlylove> 五羊你表真相啊
<leeeee> onlylove:我在家我妈都不让我干这些
<fivesheep_> archl: 美国估计都找不到
<archl> onlylove: 那么没意思啊。
<fivesheep_> 蜜蜂飞来飞去的, 一下就污染了
<onlylove> leeeee: 你结婚以后你婆婆不会介意的
<fivesheep_> 而且种植面积那么大
<archl> fivesheep_: 这里卖的巴西产的油都标识着转基因
<archl> fivesheep_: 。。。
<leeeee> onlylove: 介意什么？
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 问题在于孟山都
<leeeee> 我结婚是结婚啊
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 据说不能留种子
<leeeee> 那是我自愿做啊
<archl> leeeee: 别结婚了。孤独一辈子就好了
<onlylove> leeeee: 不介意让你做她家保姆
<fivesheep_> onlylove: 有昆虫帮忙呢
<leeeee> onlylove: 拜托 你结婚后会让客人去你家帮你打扫卫生？
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 老实说，转基因只会加速昆虫的进化，包括棉铃虫，不是有啥抗虫棉么
<leeeee> archl: 跟我结不结婚有什么关系
<fivesheep_> onlylove: 是啊.
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 那样发生变化，能够适应抗虫棉的棉铃虫会活下来
<archl> leeeee: 没任何关系。
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 所谓的转基因就废掉了
<fivesheep_> onlylove: 还有增产之类的作用吧
<fivesheep_> 也不单纯是抗虫
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 增产这个不知道怎么说，不被虫子咬了，产量自然比被虫咬的高
<fivesheep_> 比如玉米更甜
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 反正我觉得转基因就是高级农药，远不如天敌来的实在
<leeeee> 算了不说了 反正你们也只是觉得我什么都不对
<onlylove> leeeee: 没有啊
<onlylove> 唉……惹leeeee伤心了
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 这东西就好像青霉素，一开始很好用，然后后来细菌就懒得搭理你了，人进化出分解青霉素的能力了
<archl> leeeee: 不对不对，你来到了一个找你说话就是来取笑你的地方。
<fivesheep_> lol
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 只不过农药是外置的，转基因是内置的，就像pci口的猫和外置猫的区别
<fivesheep_> 这 leeeee 是谁啊, 怎么那么多愁善感.
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 一个可怜的90后妹子
<archl> onlylove: 规避天敌能力的进化你没想过么
<fivesheep_> 求交往
<archl> fivesheep_: 你不是太大了？
<fivesheep_> 年龄不是个问题啊
<archl> fivesheep_: 老头从国内钓妹子么。。。
<onlylove> archl: 有啊，当然有，比方说有昆虫的鳞片能够规避蝙蝠的超声
<alpha080> 同求交往。。
<fivesheep_> 杨振宁82娶了个28的
<archl> fivesheep_: 。。。
<fivesheep_> 楷模
<onlylove> archl: 五羊多大？
<archl> onlylove: 不是说这个，而是说像抗生素与细菌变异一样的关系
<archl> onlylove: 不知道，也就40吧。
<fivesheep_> 三十多
<archl> 最多40
<fivesheep_> 也不算太老
<onlylove> archl: 不一样，这个的进化速度比细菌慢多了
<fivesheep_> 离40还有好一段距离
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 表示80后还单身，把90后妹子留给我，让90后找00后去
 * knownbad 推荐 fivesheep
<archl> fivesheep_: 是么。　leeeee 你可以从　fivesheep_ 那里骗个美国绿卡
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo 新年好啊
<knownbad> Happy New Year.
<archl> knownbad　fivesheep_ 　两大忙人。。。新年好。。。
<fivesheep_> archl: 最近这几天比较闲
<fivesheep_> 断断续续地放了好几个星期的假.
<knownbad> 没，我只是个社会低阶。
<knownbad> 简称社会DJ.
<onlylove> knownbad: 万恶资本主义的低阶么
<fivesheep_> 其实我很怀念装灯泡的日子的
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 装灯泡的日子？
<fivesheep_> 明天碰到不同的人
<knownbad> onlylove: 对了，你不是需要身份吗？   可以跟 fivesheep 搞个基友婚姻。
<fivesheep_> onlylove: 真的是上门给人装灯泡
<onlylove> knownbad: 我没说……
<knownbad> 嗯，我好似记错了。
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 五羊还干过卖灯的活？
<knownbad> 那个被撞了是哪个？
<fivesheep_> 要身份不容易吗. 随便找个 google/ms/facebook/apple之类的公司, 甚至yahoo都可以.
<archl> ...
<fivesheep_> onlylove: 不是卖. 是免费上门装
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 然后五羊就这么移民了？
<knownbad> 洗脚去。
<fivesheep_> 是移民了之后才娶装灯泡
<archl> fivesheep_: 那个是社区义务么？
<archl> fivesheep_: 还是低保？
<fivesheep_> 工作啊
<fivesheep_> 不是义务
<archl> fivesheep_: ...
<fivesheep_> 那时候 西雅图电力公司 免费给所有居民替换 节能灯
<archl> 这种工作，就好象去某人后院砍树一样。。。
<fivesheep_> 差不多吧
<fivesheep_> 不过我们是免费提供产品和服务的
<alpha080> 当时没工作？当临时工？
<archl> 灯泡还有服务。。。上门那个算？
<onlylove> 后院砍树，要看人愿不愿让你砍
<fivesheep_> 刚移民, 找的第一份工作
<fivesheep_> 是啊, 也要看别人是否愿意给你进去装
<fivesheep_> 你们估计都敢不来
<fivesheep_> å¹²*
<archl> fivesheep_: 有没有人拿枪监视你？
<fivesheep_> 我没碰过
<fivesheep_> 但有个同事试过被人拿流星锤对着
<onlylove> 为毛国内没有免费换灯的
<archl> onlylove: 因为因为。。。国内人们都在卖废纸。。。
<fivesheep_> 因为国内都主动自己换了
<fivesheep_> 美国这用电很浪费的
<archl> fivesheep_: 夜里不开灯不常见么？
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 电费便宜是最主要的
<fivesheep_> 一个小浴室里边我最多见过48个灯泡
<fivesheep_> 不对. 好像不是48
 * archl 记得整条街道除了路灯都看不见窗户里有灯。。。
<fivesheep_> 但绝对超过30
<onlylove> 84？
<fivesheep_> 40
<fivesheep_> 40w的那种
<archl> fivesheep_: 。厉害
<archl> onlylove: 电剩下了干嘛用？
<fivesheep_> 少烧煤炭
<onlylove> 国内谁家装40个灯泡，准是电多了没地方用
<onlylove> archl: 电没法剩下
<fivesheep_> 是一个浴室
<fivesheep_> 不是屋子里
<onlylove> archl: 除非装蓄电池里面
<fivesheep_> 一屋子里一两百是正常, 当然屋子也大
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 国内你找个屋子里面40个灯泡的就很那啥了，那种吊灯里面一堆的算一个
<fivesheep_> onlylove: 不能算一个. 美国这种吊灯.. 每个都是 60w的灯泡, 如果不是节能灯
<fivesheep_> 是个八个的
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 我有个朋友装新房子，餐桌上有个灯，是组合的，里面一堆灯泡
<alpha080> 恩恩。。我也想骗绿卡了。。
<alpha080> 男的要不？
<fivesheep_> 公的就没兴趣了
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 但是其他地方都是1个的
<alpha080> 貌似有些州可以同性恋结婚的
<fivesheep_> 问题是我过不了自己这关啊
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 他不是同性恋，只是想要个卡
<archl> alpha080: ...
<archl> alpha080: 叛逃者。。。
<leeeee> ==
<knownbad> 灯泡只是个比喻，是拿来塞屁眼的喔。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你太高端了
<yunfan> alpha080: 现在全美都可以了
<knownbad> 五羊则是打飞机的五只羊？
<abc_> test
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 你还是 contract 还是正式了？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 不是contract了
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 如果还是contract的话，把小梅搞了，估计就正式了
<fivesheep_> 话不要乱说
<abc_> iSUSE, 你和alpha080啥关系？
<knownbad> 哈，基本上你可以开始找对象了。
<fivesheep_> 所以我刚才在求交往嘛
<fivesheep_> 你以为我开玩笑呢
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 听说yahoo要引进微软废弃的员工评级？
<fivesheep_> 不是要
<fivesheep_> 是已经那么干了
<maplebeats> WOW
<maplebeats> 是不是打两个C就滚蛋了
<onlylove> 为啥我觉得小梅的脑袋坏掉了
<fivesheep_> 这个不能说.. 商业秘密.
<fivesheep_> 自己猜吧
<knownbad> 旧金山对象不少吧？   你有空没去看看？
<fivesheep_> 偶尔去一趟也是找以前的同学吃饭
<fivesheep_> 没什么机会
<onlylove> knownbad: 你这句话感觉像五羊有一堆媳妇的感觉
<fivesheep_> 有媳妇我还回来这跟你们闲聊?
<knownbad> 个人觉得他真要应该有不少。
<fivesheep_> ..
<fivesheep_> 我还真希望啊
<knownbad> 你大概只喝奶不把奶牛带回家吧？
<onlylove> 真相么？
<knownbad> 标准降下些？
<knownbad> 纯情可以但别太死板。
<fivesheep_> 有空教我几招
<knownbad> 屁啦，我哪会？
<leeeee> 终于忙完了。。
<knownbad> 要不日本妹和韩国妹早上手了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 买了个tcl的洗衣机
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 好歹你也成功结婚了
<onlylove> knownbad: 我只是听说，听说哦，日本的基本在高中就定了，如果大学没男朋友的基本没人要了
<onlylove> yunfan: tcl不是造电视机的么，洗衣机我更喜欢小天鹅
<leeeee> onlylove: ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 咋了……
<onlylove> leeeee: 你是对电视机有意见还是对洗衣机有意见
<fivesheep_> leeeee: 是真的女娃子, 还是假的
<leeeee> 对你的听说表示怀疑
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，那个啊，有本书的，叫与鬼同行好像是
<knownbad> 跑来美国的比较开放些，说的是国际些。   要不日本的门第观念也蛮重的。
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在什么都造 他手机都有
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 还好运气啦。
<onlylove> leeeee: 是一个在日本的电气工程师写的，媳妇是日本的
<leeeee> fivesheep_: ？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 这边似乎很少见到 日韩妹子
<leeeee> onlylove: 好吧 ，，
<fivesheep_> leeeee: 我就问问
<fivesheep_> knownbad: wa那边倒是不少
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 目前没人去上海验证，所以只能当是真的了
<knownbad> 我刚来是遇到几个，有个19岁的日本妹子和20左右的韩国妹子。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 然后?
<knownbad> 韩国妹子好似21-22？
<leeeee> onlylove: == 你们认识都确认过了相互？
<onlylove> leeeee: 这边默认都是汉子啊，没必要互相确认啊
<knownbad> 沟通问题要不日本妹子还真有希望。
<fivesheep_> 这里我就见过候总
<fivesheep_> 别的人没见过
<leeeee> 本科时我们学校有韩国人 就是很普通的那种妹纸
<yunfan> 话说上次在同学那 玩到了apu的本子
<leeeee> 但是打扮的确像韩国人
<onlylove> leeeee: 我貌似见过adam,jiero,hamo和happyaron
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 啥时候来弯区, 请你吃饭
<leeeee> onlylove: 话说hamo哥我问问题的第一天他帮忙后
<leeeee> 怎么就没看见他了呢
<fivesheep_> 不过要在周一到周五. lol
<knownbad> 这还真不知道。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道，这个你找imadper或者adam，他们见面的概率比我大多了
<knownbad> 湾区应该华人团体满多的，要不加入个？
<fivesheep_> 尽量不加入这些小团体
<leeeee> onlylove: 不用 我只是突然想起来而已
<fivesheep_> 不喜欢结党营私
<onlylove> abc_: bot变活人了？
<abc_> onlylove, 。。。
<abc_> onlylove, 人类啊。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 弄了个 cpuburn 在跑 97%的cpu 现在也才81w阿
<onlylove> abc_: 那改名叫bot做啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 没办法了……你那显卡功率太小，满载也就那样了
<yunfan> onlylove: 也对 cpu满载也就95w
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那个300的电源买定了
<knownbad> 要不我问问个朋友，她在湾区有名的会计公司。  看看有没老中妹子介绍不？
<abc_> onlylove, #c_lang_cn节操过度
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 不过买的那个显卡到现在还没发货
<yunfan> 在考虑要不要退货买 蓝宝石那个
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 给我你年龄。
<knownbad> 反正你有身份是个加分。
<onlylove> yunfan: cpu满载加上显卡满载，然后看下硬盘用多少电
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得那个电源有说，3v和5v不能过105？
<maplebeats> nnd,现在有游戏玩么
<knownbad> 还好。  有没 Facebook 或是个人资料的网页？
<knownbad> 私下给。
<knownbad> 还真的列？
<knownbad> 好，我晚点问问。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就不晓得了  tmd 那个店铺怀疑倒闭了
<knownbad> 你这是在 prime age range，应该好找。
<fivesheep_> O
<knownbad> 就不知她公司对象多少。
<fivesheep_> prime age range 是多少
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267115.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: [图]魅族将带Ubuntu Phone出席CES_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<maplebeats> what!
<maplebeats> 尼妈，这要是出了，我立马买个meizu
<fivesheep_> 是不是啊
<fivesheep_> 不过貌似我的nexus 4可以装ubuntu?
<maplebeats> fivesheep_: 是的
<maplebeats> fivesheep_:  快去装吧
<knownbad> fivesheep_: http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewtopic/t_354916.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 天津女（长的凑合）征婚 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网 (@ chineseinla.com)
<maplebeats> 我觉得ubuntu可以不维护桌面版了，快去把移动版搞好了来
<knownbad> 进口个吧？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 靠不住
<onlylove> fivesheep_: 找个差不多的美帝的妹子行了
<knownbad> 各取所求吧？
<archl> fivesheep_: 你是不是比较传统不想离婚？
<archl> fivesheep_: 美帝妹妹
<archl> onlylove: 百度也有那啥基金了。
<leeeee> 谁结婚了想离婚？
<onlylove> archl: 不是imtxc前几天在折腾百度基金么
<knownbad> 他喜欢喝牛奶但不一定要买奶牛回家。
<archl> onlylove: 我没看
<archl> leeeee: 美国人很多后悔的吧。
<archl> leeeee: 还不许人家后悔了　:)
<onlylove> archl: 就是个普通的基金，理财用的，风险比股票小点？
<archl> onlylove: 基本上不见风险，受益低就移走呗。反正绝对不会负值
<archl> onlylove: 风险这里是在　0　之上的变化
<leeeee> archl: 他不是还没结婚么？难道你说的是美的妹子跟他结婚了后悔想离？
<archl> leeeee: 美帝的离婚率要高些。
<leeeee> 那就不用结婚了 别人的想法谁能知道
<onlylove> archl: 基金有风险的，在刚出来那会儿，不少人赔了
<archl> leeeee: 靠激情
<archl> onlylove: 现在这个货币基金听说没啥风险
<onlylove> archl: 靠激情结婚，等激情没了离婚？
<leeeee> archl: 我感觉中国现在离婚率也挺高 好吧 。。
<archl> onlylove: 对啊。
<archl> onlylove: 老外，很多绝对不像中国人那样想，如果分开3个月可能就离婚了
<archl> 　哪像中国人两地工作半年一见都可能
<leeeee> 我们亲戚最近也有一对闹离婚 7年之痒啊正好
<archl> 耐性差些。
<archl> 当然，新一代的中国人也是
<leeeee> 新一代的中国人是？
<archl> leeeee: 很多离婚的
<leeeee> 哪个年代算新一代？
<archl> leeeee: 多数是那些打工的吧。
<archl> leeeee: 待结婚的一代！
<archl> leeeee: 你还没够年纪吧
<onlylove> archl: 她已经够了
<leeeee> 你没看新闻90年的女生算是晚婚了么
<onlylove> archl: 如果我在家的收入有北京的一半，我就回家
<archl> leeeee: 我没看。我最可能　35岁之后结婚
<leeeee> 那你妹子要等你几年？
<archl> onlylove: 去济南有在北京收入的　100%？
<archl> leeeee: 我没妹子
<jusss> leeeee: 90年的晚婚？你几几年？
<archl> leeeee: 没人会等我
<onlylove> archl: 济南收入不高，和家里差不多
<archl> onlylove: 哦。
<leeeee> 91啊 马上就到了
<onlylove> archl: 主要是北京的其他行业不高但是IT行业高
<leeeee> 估计24已经算晚婚
<archl> 这里除了结婚的就是单身的。
<archl> 太黑了。
<leeeee> 但是最佳生育年龄是24--26。。
<jusss> onlylove: 帮我翻译一句英语  Replaces the previous regular expression with the previous replacement pattern from a substitution.
<archl> leeeee: 不到的话就人工受孕好了
<leeeee> 我同学小孩都好几个月了
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<leeeee> 很多人像我这个年纪都抱俩了
<archl> leeeee: 。好像这个频道属于很少讨论：别人如何如何，我该如何如何。
<archl> leeeee: 讨论别人的时候，就是开玩笑　:)
<onlylove> jusss: 你看不懂？从之前提供的可替换的参数替换掉之前的正则
<yunfan> leeeee: 你能有多大？
<jusss> onlylove: 这句话意思看不懂
<archl> leeeee: 你自己决定你的路吧。说出来，这里的大男生不懂
<archl> yunfan: 22
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 让程序自动运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454307 我在设置文件里面写了一行 map <F4> :w<cr>:!python %<cr> 当我编辑的那个python文件有名字的时候,按下F4,可以顺利执行,如果正在编辑的文件是一个新文件,根本就没有文件名, 那么按下F4不能让它执行,请问,应当修改哪里? 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2014-01-05 14:46
<leeeee> archl: 看不懂 没啊
<yunfan> 22急个毛阿
<yunfan> 老子都27了
<leeeee> 我没急啊。。
<yunfan> 很多人我这么大儿子都下地乱跑了
<onlylove> jusss: 之前肯定给你一堆可以替换的（substitution）,用这些替换掉regular expression
<archl> 老子都27了，还没抱过裸体大姑娘呐哈哈
<leeeee> 我只是在说这个现象 新闻说90算晚婚 而已
<yunfan> 不过这事 男的不急女的急
<yunfan> archl: 你带上点毛爷爷 去做个大宝剑吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 表示比你大的妹子刚有孩子的大有人在
<archl> yunfan: 或许吧。不过我两个哥哥的女友一个　29一个33啊。
<yunfan> archl: 所以有什么大不了
<jusss> onlylove: 用替换参数替换正则？不理解
<archl> leeeee: 不急不急，30结婚没问题的。
<yunfan> 现在人也寿命长了
<leeeee> 我知道啊 我堂哥都43了 小孩才4岁
<onlylove> leeeee: 你不能那么比，我上大学的时候，舍友的家里的朋友的孩子都能打酱油了
<jusss> onlylove: 没正则表达式要替换参数有何用
<onlylove> jusss: 那些替换参数也是正则，不是吗？
<jusss> onlylove: s/pat/pat/
<leeeee> 舍友的家里的朋友的孩子都能打酱油了。。。
<leeeee> 你还能记住 佩服
<jusss> onlylove: 比如正则就是这个，那用替换参数替换正则是？
<archl> leeeee: 高中结婚遭遇
<leeeee> archl: 表示不会30 女的30 要么太挑
<leeeee> 要么太被挑
<onlylove> jusss: 我又不知道substitution是啥
<yunfan> leeeee: 你不是学法律的么 这行业好多女光棍阿
<archl> leeeee: 除非你的工作是见很多男人，否则很难挑。
<leeeee> 我堂嫂的姐姐40才结婚 好不容易刚生小孩
<yunfan> 不过要真是名律师 也能激发起男人的征服欲
<jusss> 为什么我感觉man page写的太难以理解。。。
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 简单说，之前我给你一个正则，你用这个正则把目前的替换掉
<yunfan> 40生娃娃 容易有问题
<yunfan> 想生两个小孩需要趁早 所以我要考虑找个妞了
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你觉得难理解，就给我上下文
<archl> yunfan: 没关系，你可以找个小姑娘啊
<archl> yunfan: 你说你离40还有10多年呐。
<yunfan> archl: 差距太大 沟通不畅
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我给你贴下
<yunfan> archl: 我说女的
<onlylove> yunfan: 27你急个毛，我比你大还不急呢
<archl> yunfan: 你找女的不也是离40有10年差距？
<leeeee> archl: 挑不一定非要在现成的一堆里啊 很多人只是会树立标准
<archl> leeeee: 很多人根本还没想要结婚甚至没想要恋爱
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为你没有生俩娃娃的计划
<leeeee> 40生小孩  等小孩读大学都六十几了
<onlylove> yunfan: 有又有毛用
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这是从38岁的上限来倒推的
<leeeee> archl: 所以27的女的和男的不同
<onlylove> yunfan: 不用愁，我爸养我的时候都40多了，我一样活蹦乱跳的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你爸妈那是特殊情况
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为你爸不想早结婚？
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊，我爸也说了，可是事实就这样了，我一样好好地
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是我不觉得你好好的
<leeeee> 我没说你不好好的呀
<onlylove> yunfan: 你随便，我在家乡同龄人算比较好的，上大学的没几个，其中有我
<archl> onlylove: 你太瘦了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 上大学有什么大不了的
<archl> onlylove: lol
<leeeee> 要是你40结婚了 生小孩  你太太除非全职带小孩或请保姆
<leeeee> 不然你父母多累啊
<yunfan> 上不上大学 只要赚钱了 就是好
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥大不了的，几十个孩子里面就几个上大学的
<yunfan> 没赚钱 像 leeeee 这样 就是不好
<leeeee> == 我怎么了
<onlylove> leeeee: 没赚钱
<onlylove> leeeee: 光花钱
<yunfan> 就是老大人了 还愁这愁那的
<leeeee> 我没愁啊
<yunfan> 就算读到博士也一样
<jusss> onlylove:        ( . , . ) & options count flags
<jusss>               Repeats the previous substitute command.
<jusss>        ( . , . ) ~ options count flags
<jusss>               Replaces the previous regular expression with the previous replacement pattern from a substitution.
<jusss>    Regular expressions
<jusss>        A regular expression specifies a set of strings of characters.  A member of this set of strings is said to be matched by the regular expres‐
<kk> jusss:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<leeeee> 只是身边就是这个现象而已
<jusss> onlylove: http://code.bulix.org/6zt6l2-85391?raw
<onlylove> jusss: 你脑子坏掉了？到这刷屏
<kk> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<jusss> onlylove: xterm的问题。。。
<leeeee> onlylove: ==
<jusss> onlylove: shitf-insert没把刚选中的复制过来把上次选中的复制过来了。。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你就直接说，哪个man手册吧，如果是ex的，我不管
<archl> 开溜
<jusss> onlylove: 就是它的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 它的正则感觉很不错，比如 hija ck,,,可以用s/i~$/x变成hx
<onlylove> jusss: 这就是perl的正则啊，很好么
<onlylove> jusss: ^锚点匹配行开头，$匹配结尾
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，我没学过正则。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 刚才发的那句看不懂，就是~ 那个
<jusss> onlylove: *在perl的正则里代表什么？
<onlylove> 0或者多个字符，但是不是单独使用的
<onlylove> jusss: 通常会和.一起使用，.匹配单个字符
<onlylove> jusss: 你前几天不是在看小骆驼么，没看正则？
<jusss> onlylove: 我没看过小骆驼呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你前几天问.和..是不是链接的时候，是不是说.是个硬链接了
<onlylove> jusss: 那本书就是learning perl
<onlylove> jusss: `*'  as  any character  other  than the first,
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己都不往下看的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在完全没有网络的情况下安装Ubuntu的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454309 在完全没有网络，只有U盘的情况下，Ubuntu里的一些驱动、应用程序和插件之类的能不能完整的安装呢？如能支持播放MP3文件的那个插件或支持运行WIN下的.exe类型文件的Wine插件或语言包输
<jusss> onlylove: 我只是从网上搜时搜到的，没看它。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 还有这本手册里面的左引号都是`不习惯
<jusss> onlylove: other than不知道是啥意思。。
<onlylove> jusss: 刚开始还在想`是啥意思
<onlylove> jusss: ( . , . ) ~ options count flags你试试这样啥作用不就知道了？
<onlylove> jusss: 还是那样的，你如果对正则和替换不理解，没法和你说明白
<jusss> onlylove: 我试过了，和&的效果一样
<jusss> onlylove: 重复正则
<onlylove> jusss: 一个是replace一个是repeat
<wlemuel> window close 16
<wlemuel> window close y
<yunfan> onlylove: 卖显卡的终于给我发货了
<onlylove> jusss: ~那句话的解释其实很简单，replace xxxxx with XXXXX
<onlylove> jusss: 然后XXXXX是from YYYY
<onlylove> jusss: 你需要理解的就是这三个
<jusss> onlylove: 这个跟perl的正则很像？
<onlylove> jusss: 之前的正则表达式 之前的替换参数 一个可用的替代
<onlylove> jusss: 你去研究pcre去吧
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.pcre.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: PCRE - Perl Compatible Regular Expressions
<onlylove> jusss: 你也没必要完全去搞perl的正则，学正则，可以看奥莱利的动物书，mastering regular expression
<yunfan> 电源也下单了 世界必定要清净
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话，你只要知道简单的正则就行了，你想掌握每一个细节不现实
<xrlb> +ccntzj
<xrlb> = =
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在想学会ex的正则，发现看不懂
<onlylove> yunfan: 哎，你终于有除了CPU和硬盘不会响的电脑了
<onlylove> jusss: 很多正则都兼容perl的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你需要搞定的另一个问题就是高频电流声
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然了，没有最好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 又不是高压电  哪里会有那声音
<onlylove> yunfan: 显示器会有
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是老的那种了 液晶的没听过有的
<onlylove> yunfan: 液晶的也有
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然是质量有问题的
<yunfan> 对了 我在想裸眼3d的原理是不是就是交替播放左右眼图像
<onlylove> yunfan: 我朋友家里的显示器，晚上睡觉必须拔电源，不然会响，很刺耳的高频
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那种传说上年纪的听不到的那种
<yunfan> onlylove: :-)
<johnnypjing> first test
<onlylove> yunfan: 08年买的LG的，估计那时候还不是LED，有可能是高压模块
<johnnypjing> hello, everyone. firt use.....sorry. I am so gald to meet you all
<onlylove> johnnypjing: Chinese please
<yunfan> LED显示屏真的能一秒60fps?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是的，实际上是静止的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过他那电脑，说起来也多灾多难，08年买的，然后后来显卡风扇坏了，去济南修，换回来的风扇噪音极大，然后后来换显卡，北京没货，京东买的，有问题，换货一次，换显卡的同时买的新电影，半个月才到货
<yunfan> onlylove: 好折腾
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，电源……，然后后来内存坏了一根，淘宝买了二手，最近另一个内存也坏了，之前电源风扇坏过，去送修，又半个月
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就不知道他家到底是什么环境，这么坏硬件，而且专坏风扇，有意思的是，CPU的反而没问题
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • vmware安装了12.10 的64位办法，更新系统及安装vmware tools 之后出现，无法应用原保存的显示器配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454311 vmware安装了12.10 的64位办法，更新系统及安装vmware tools 之后出现，无法应用原保存的显示器配置 请问下怎么解决呢。。见图： 更新
<^k^>  ─> 命令使用的是这条更新命令呢： Code: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install -y gcc g++ curl ssh make bzip2 flex vim bison libtool libncurse …
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概是11年，打算换新电脑，那时候是i7 2600k，然后到今天，也没换成，i7都4770k了
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞不好家里粉尘多 电脑又在角落里 出风口被堵住呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题在于CPU风扇没事
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且坏了俩内存，第一个是我上学给他带回去的kingmax，第二个是装机时候买的kingston
<onlylove> 那么多QQ和YY好友在线，每一个能说话的，真TMD悲剧
<abc_> onlylove, why?
<onlylove> abc_: I don't know
<abc_> onlylove, 好吧
<abc_> g ipv6
<onlylove> 有人用六类地址进来了
<^k^> abc_: ipv6 http://lmgtfy.com/ |Internet Protocol version 6| (|IPv6|) is the latest revision of the Internet Protocol (IP), the communications protocol that provides an identification and location |...|
<abc_> Moonk_, 壕
<CyrusYzGTt> g 六类地址
<onlylove> 哦，不是六类地址，是v6地址
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 六类地址 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年12月8日 |...| 晚餐也需要保持适量的清淡，最好是选择一些含脂肪少的食物同时还要保证易消化， 而且吃晚饭的时候千万不要过饱。如果晚餐的时候营养过量 |...|
<abc_> 。kk又卖萌
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我激动了，是ipv6
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<Moonk_> abc_ 现在不是很普遍了么
<onlylove> Moonk_: 普遍毛，普遍的是v4
<CyrusYzGTt> 屁。现在联通给我的是 局域网地址 10.42.0.5
<Moonk_> onlylove 汗
<Moonk_> 实在不济可以去 HE 弄一个么
<onlylove> g HE
<^k^> onlylove: HE http://lmgtfy.com/ |Hurricane Electric| IP Transit. Our Global Internet Backbone provides IP Transit with low latency, access to thousands of networks, and dual-stack native |...|
<Moonk_> g tunnelbroker
<^k^> Moonk_: tunnelbroker http://lmgtfy.com/ Welcome to the Hurricane Electric IPv6 |Tunnel Broker|! Our free |tunnel broker| service enables you to reach the IPv6 Internet by tunneling over existing IPv4 |...|
<leeeee> onlylove: 我刚刚看了一个电视广告 很神奇的样子
<onlylove> leeeee: 啥广告
<onlylove> leeeee: 广告很多时候都是创意，假的，真正的产品做不到的
<leeeee> 就是治疗中老年腰椎间盘突出什么的 因为我大妈在看 我就看了一会
<leeeee> 太神奇了吧 拐杖都扔了
<onlylove> leeeee: 太过神奇的，就是假的
<leeeee> 我手上两个泡 难道是洗衣粉烧的？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs 24下的用epla下载插件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454314 我用package-list-packages装了auto-complete，默认是装到～/.emacs.d/elpa目录下的，包下载下来是auto-complete-20131128.233的名称，我的~/.emacs怎么配置呢？ 我在网上查了一些，我在～/.emacs下的这样配的 (add-to-list 'load-path
<^k^>  ─> "~/.emcs.d/elpa/") (require 'auto-comlete-20131128.233) (auto-complete-20131128.233-initialize) (require 'auto-complete) (require 'auto-complete-config) (ac-config-default) 就是 …
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 欺诈广告嫌疑
<leeeee> CyrusYzGTt: 会有人买么
<leeeee> 特别是电视广告
<CyrusYzGTt> leeeee§ 会，主要 大爷大妈 都会买的， 要不然 怎么这种广告还存在，有利益就有存在
<leeeee> 嗯 也是。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 去不起医院，想省钱
<onlylove> leeeee: 病急乱投医
<leeeee> onlylove: 有道理
<onlylove> leeeee: 颈椎病，椎间盘突出，这都不是一天两天的问题，而且可以说，完全治愈要么动刀要么换个脊椎，以目前地球人的科技，就那么回事，那些广告都是未来的产品
<onlylove> leeeee: 还有那些修复股骨头坏死的，除非是干细胞，否则，骨细胞的修复能力哪里有那么强
<leeeee> onlylove: 我看他就是用一个圆柱状的东西粘在患处
<onlylove> leeeee: 别看广告，看疗效
<leeeee> 里面在烧 说是有艾草 还有磁疗 巴拉巴拉
<October21> leeeee: 你学什么的？
<leeeee> 法律啊。。
<gcell> 今天发现一个怪事，fstab中ntfs分区挂载的参数设置，竟然可以使mount事件启动需要26秒多
<October21> 不对啊，怎么还信这
<gcell> 改了参数以后，开机mount瞬变6秒
<onlylove> 表示从来不把ntfs写进fstab
<October21> 看来还是文科性质
<leeeee> 我这几天不是在我堂哥家陪老年人么 才对婚恋婆媳等深有感触而已。。当然还跟着看电视聊天做家务
<gcell> onlylove: 为何？
<onlylove> gcell: 一般都是用不到的文件
<gcell> onlylove: 我是为了网盘可以双系统共用
<leeeee> October21: 我不相信 只是在想这么傻的广告怎么会播 谁会信啊
<onlylove> gcell: 可以临时挂载
<gcell> onlylove: 网盘都是自动启动自动同步的
<gcell> 我这边
<October21> leeeee: 你是之前的dream ？
<onlylove> leeeee: 你要相信，世界上会有个比你更傻的傻瓜这样的定理
<gebjgd> gcell: rw,user,exec,umask=000
<gcell> gebjgd: 我直接gid= uid=了
<onlylove> gcell: 网盘？smb不好吗
<leeeee> October21: 嗯 是啊
<leeeee> onlylove: 好吧 我觉得我已经够傻了
<archl> lainme: 最近又忙了
<October21> 换id了，我还以为来了别人
<gcell> onlylove: 别说smb了，死慢死慢，而且我要在办公室和家里共计至少四台电脑上同步
<archl> October21: 免得又被人肉呗。
<gebjgd> gcell: nfs
<gcell> gebjgd: win7的nfs乱码
<onlylove> gebjgd: nfs的话windows就没法用了
<archl> onlylove: 他家没有windows吧
<gcell> 二逼win7只支持GBK编码
<gebjgd> onlylove: gcell 有插件
<onlylove> archl: 很明显他双系统
<gebjgd> gcell: onlylove 那就继续samba
<archl> 是么
<gcell> gebjgd: 上次放狗一圈没找到，求推荐
<archl> 哦，是没苹果，记错了
<maplebeats> 广东调三千精锐海陆空突袭汕尾 扫毒3吨
<gebjgd> gcell: 你们速度有多慢？
<maplebeats> http://gd.qq.com/a/20140103/008955.htm
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ 视频：广东调三千精锐海陆空突袭汕尾 扫毒3吨_大粤网_腾讯网
<archl> maplebeats: 首富，首富。
<gcell> gebjgd: 100M网络跑出最高800K，稳定在600多K
<archl> gcell: 这么弱。。。
<archl> gcell: 还不如直接两台电脑之间插网线呐。
<gcell> archl: 很惊悚吧
<onlylove> 这就不是正常速度
<archl> 2004年时家里没有路由器，直接插网线传输数据，每秒
<archl> 好像5MB/s　+
<archl> 也没有移动硬盘闪存盘之类的
<onlylove> archl: 百兆最快11M
<gcell> archl: 我家另一台XP共享的，妥妥地7MB
<onlylove> archl: 不过看情况，我遇到的悲剧的也就1M
<archl> onlylove: 忘记了。太久之前了
<archl> gcell: 不知道哈
<onlylove> gcell: gebjgd 没啥的，我原来用windows互传，千兆网，也就1M的速度
<leeeee> October21: 以免被人肉啊
<archl> leeeee: 你可以尝试人肉这里任何一个人
<archl> leeeee: 包括你自己
 * leeeee 还是乖乖在电脑前 否则又要被拉着聊天
<gebjgd> gcell: 可以了
<archl> leeeee: 不乖啊你
<gebjgd> gcell: 不过我家里的无线都有1m
<gcell> onlylove: ……
<gcell> 这个安慰甚是给力
<leeeee> archl: 还好吧
<onlylove> gcell: ipmsg，就是飞鸽传书，两台windows，千兆对等网
<onlylove> gcell: 所以很郁闷
<gebjgd> gcell: 有win的机器还是要samba
<archl> gebjgd: 无线最高速度我见过是4MB/s，老机了。
<archl> gebjgd: 你的有多老啊。。。
<gebjgd> archl: samba?
<gebjgd> archl: 你梦呢
<archl> gebjgd: http好象是。
<onlylove> 不过我觉得这是win7的问题
<gebjgd> archl: 你先睡醒再说话
<archl> gebjgd: 那个叫什么协议，我不知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果是54M的卡，完全有可能
<CyrusYzGTt> iptux 也可以
<badegg> ^^
<gebjgd> onlylove: samba没戏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 很久没用samba了，现在啥样不知道
<gebjgd> onlylove: 现在为了方便还是samba简单
<onlylove> gebjgd: linux开ftp简单，或者sftp
<gebjgd> onlylove: n年不用ftp了
<CyrusYzGTt> python 可以临时建立 ftp 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 猪席 教的
<onlylove> py好像还有临时的http
<onlylove> 我一般的要装openssh的，所以sftp虽然慢点，但是能用
<archl> gebjgd: simplehttpserver用了。
<archl> gebjgd: 怎么会呐。当时在学校里　samba　连网线给同学传游戏不慢啊。
<October21> python 的 http服务还不错
<October21> 还可以上传
<October21> 不过有安全隐患
<gebjgd> archl: wlan samba
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • QT开发中怎么样修改系统时间及获取CPU计数器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454316 在Ubuntu环境下，使用QT开发怎样修改系统时间？怎样获取CPU计数器 统计信息: 发表于 由 r11223344 — 2014-01-05 17:17
<archl> samba　wlan好麻烦。不想了
<gebjgd> archl: 有什么麻烦的
<onlylove> 晚上吃啥好
<archl> gebjgd: 调试windows7 共享失败，又记不住怎么连接，所以麻烦
<litdg> 请教个问题。grub2引导iso安装13.10，用参考之前的文章不成功。有什么变化么，记得论坛之前有置顶贴的，现在找不到了。。
<archl> onlylove: 吃全聚德
<gebjgd> archl: 没有win7
<onlylove> archl: 吃不起
<archl> gebjgd: 　你竟然还玩　openra
<gebjgd> archl: 是啊
<archl> onlylove: 找个小摊贩吃面条
<archl> gebjgd: 老了
<archl> gebjgd: 不过openra很像是一个新游戏
<archl> onlylove: 有3000种食物可选并不会让你更幸福
<archl> onlylove: 对把。
<archl> onlylove: 只要这个月有300种就够了，下个月再300种
<onlylove> archl: 问题是，吃得起的吃腻了，想吃的吃不起
<archl> onlylove: 变态的我的变态办法，让自己喜欢吃最普通的东西——
<archl> onlylove: 一年五谷杂粮粥不停。
<onlylove> archl: 我不信全聚德和兰州拉面在一起你会选拉面，如果不考虑价格
<archl> onlylove: 我不知道什么是全聚德啊。
<archl> onlylove: 只是听说过。
<onlylove> archl: 鸭子
<archl> onlylove: 那我绝对不会选全聚德。。。
 * archl 不喜欢吃鸟肉。。。
<onlylove> archl: 很好吃的北京烤鸭
<perr> onlylove: archl 自己学着做呀,可以降低价格
<onlylove> perr: 你自己学着做烤鸭子？
<archl> onlylove: 烤鸭是吃饼子吧。
<onlylove> archl: 不是的，就类似春卷的那种饼
<perr> onlylove: 不爱吃鸭子,但学着做也没啥问题
<onlylove> perr: 鸭子和鸭子不一样的，路边卖的假货，38一只，货真价实的全聚德，至少要160，，我去年买的外卖167一只
 * perr 以后不搞it,可以开个店玩玩的说
<onlylove> perr: 开啥店
<perr> onlylove: 如你所说的鸭子店
<perr> onlylove: 这个东西只要好吃干净就行了
<onlylove> perr: 真心不一样
<perr> onlylove: 都是做出来的.你整天吃167的也会腻味
<onlylove> perr: 吃过167的就不想吃38的了
<leeeee> 那就吃泡面呗
<onlylove> 妹子，咱换点东西
<perr> onlylove: 反正我是不喜欢鸭子的味道,你在壮阳??呵呵
<onlylove> perr: 你不喜欢不代表所有人都不喜欢，和壮阳没关系
<mk3548208> ubuntu如何把当前系统打包成livecd
<onlylove> perr: 就像臭豆腐一样
<mk3548208> remastersys只支持到12.10
<onlylove> perr: 不是所有人都喜欢
<leeeee> 呵呵 我很少在外面吃饭
<leeeee> 还没工作就是好
<leeeee> 不过我准备等工作自己烧饭吃 想吃什么就做什么  多好
<onlylove> leeeee: 那要看你是否租房，房东是否准你开火
<onlylove> leeeee: 我住的地方不允许，只能这样
<leeeee> 应该租房吧。。啊？？为什么
<perr> 怕起火
<leeeee> 不是一般都能有厨房吗
<onlylove> 没有为什么，就是不准
<onlylove> 厨房也不让你用啊
<leeeee> 好吧 那你就只能在外面吃了 我表姐租的就能做饭
<leeeee> 有厨房是公用的
<onlylove> 能自己动手我还愁这些做啥
<leeeee> 呵呵 电饭煲没有吗 自己回家乱炖也不行？
<leeeee> 你跟房东一块住？
<perr> 有电表
<onlylove> 行了，别闹了，不行就是不行，你要乱炖的材料总不能都是蔬菜吧
<onlylove> 你要加工个鱼啥的
<onlylove> 弄的屋里都是鱼腥味也不是啥好事情
<leeeee> 好吧 大概我们寝室都只炖些排骨什么
<leeeee> 不买鱼
<leeeee> 那你出去吃吧
<onlylove> 排骨怎么切开
<onlylove> 难道都是一根根散开的？
<perr> 让人家切好怎么样
<onlylove> 我怎么记得搞排骨要到剁
<gebjgd> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 笨死   高压锅 一压  45分钟开饭
<October21> gebjgd: 只喜欢砂罐的
<gebjgd> October21: 一样  先压20分钟  入砂煲
<onlylove> 明年是甲午年
<lolicon> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i564673 <-- 谁见过这种错误，cygwin 的
<onlylove> 去看看呷哺呷哺去
<gebjgd> lolicon: 用户没有admin权限?
<leeeee> onlylove: 排骨可以让人剁好啊
<leeeee> 我们旁边的肉铺可以帮忙把肉切成肉丝 回家直接烧
<lolicon> gebjgd 什么意思？
<gebjgd> lolicon: 你的用户没有administrator权限
<gebjgd> lolicon: 普通用户 不是管理员用户
<gebjgd> lolicon: ?
<lolicon> gebjgd: 我试了一下，没有administrator 权限的用户，不会出现这个错误
<gebjgd> lolicon: cygwin的权限控制确实很有问题  从来不在本地用  都是开个xwin ssh过去
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • pureftpd mysql User manager for PureFTPd 如何设置家目录为定义目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454319 安装的User manager for PureFTPd不能设置家目录，各位大神帮忙解决下 统计信息: 发表于 由 田尘殇 — 2014-01-05 18:20
<archl> 刚刚听到唱"我是一个"，我接到“天上掉下来的馅饼”
<archl> 都吃饭去了。。。
<archl> 真实
<Jack77213> o.o
<leeeee> 我吃过了
<leeeee> 谁是馅饼？
<dchxcrow> 我想吃pissa
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: pizza
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 我们说的不是一个东西嘛，哈哈
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: pissa是什么，有特指的么？
<leeeee> 想吃什么就去吃呗
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<dchxcrow> leeeee: 我也只有吃拉面的命了
<perr_> 拉面那里头不是有什么添加剂增加劲道的吗
<leeeee> dchxcrow: 为什么
<perr_> 不能吃拉面呀
<dchxcrow> 哦～～我吃的拉面不是很劲道
<leeeee> 那你吃的是韩国拉面？
<leeeee> 我看韩剧里面的拉面其实就是泡面
<dchxcrow> 我吃的是兰州拉面
<dchxcrow> 关键是便宜啊，
<perr_> 加了那玩意的拉面可以拉的很细.
<leeeee> 兰州拉面不便宜啊 我们这边就很贵诶。。
<leeeee> 要么你是北方人喜欢吃面
<dchxcrow> 你们那里比兰州拉面还便宜的是什么呢？
<leeeee> 否则同等价位我会选盖浇饭。。
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: leeeee 现在流行吃包子
<dchxcrow> 哦，我这边同等价位已经没有盖浇饭了
<leeeee> dchxcrow: 小馄饨
<leeeee> 米线。。
<leeeee> gebjgd: 嗯 我们旁边就有两个包子铺
<dchxcrow> 哦，都比拉面贵啊，混沌我不能吃，是回民
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 哪还有纯种回民
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 你就从了吧
<leeeee> dchxcrow: 怪不得 我们班以前也有。。基本都在清真食堂吃
<perr_> dchxcrow: 回民不能吃啥
<dchxcrow> dchxcrow: 我是绝对不吃猪肉的，其它的还能接受
<gebjgd> 以前上学的时候  不是回民照样去清真食堂吃
<perr_> dchxcrow: 有啥原因吗
<dchxcrow> perr_: 就是这样规定的啊，
<perr_> dchxcrow: 没个传说什么的?
<gebjgd> perr_: 因为猪贱
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 这个没有关系，清真食堂谁都可以去的，不是只为回民开放的，要不然学校就那么几个，没办法生存啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow: 我认识的回民吃猪肉比我们都凶
<dchxcrow> perr_: 古兰经里说是不干净，具体原因我也不知道
<leeeee> dchxcrow: 你们还看古兰经？
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 这种现象很多啊
<gebjgd> perr_: 这就是看美剧 入戏太深的结果
<dchxcrow> leeeee: 我看啊，了解自己不是坏事啊
<dchxcrow> perr_: 我也看美剧啊
<leeeee> dchxcrow: 没别的意思 我只是在学法史的时候才接触过古兰经
<dchxcrow> leeeee: 没关系啊，
 * gebjgd 家里有本圣经和古兰经的路过
<perr_> gebjgd: 看啥美剧??有什么关系/逻辑
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 我其实什么都看，佛经，古兰经，圣经
 * perr_ 只看美片,不看美剧
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 我都看啊
<gebjgd> perr_: 你没明白就算了
<gebjgd> perr_: 美国a片?
<perr_> gebjgd: 不看
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<October21> 在古兰经第六章一四五节中提到“血、猪肉、自死的、以及未以真主之名宰牲的，不可食。
<perr> binggo
<October21> 回族能吃的肉只能是食草动物（兔子），具有反刍现象的动物（牛羊骆驼鹿），海鲜（鱼虾等），鸟类（鸡鸭鹅鸟）。
<onlylove> October21: 自死的不能吃，那意思是不吃腐肉了
<perr> 还要以真主之名宰了才能吃
<October21> 回族不吃的肉有很多，猪肉、蛇、驴、狗，都不能吃. 猪肉不过是我们禁食食物中的一个
<October21> 但是由于汉族人以猪肉为主，所以大部分汉族人就以为回族不吃的只有猪肉，其实完全是误解。
<perr> 这个'我们'是说你也是回民?
<onlylove> October21: 为啥不吃狗驴和蛇
<October21> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5418d545010102uw.html
<^k^> October21: ⇪ 古兰经16章116节关于对猪肉的解释。_gggg_新浪博客
<dchxcrow> October21: 你也是？
<October21> perr: 我不是回民，只是没转述
<October21> dchxcrow: 你不是不知道吗？所以我就搞个科普
<onlylove> October21: 人类进化的时候不可能每次都战胜强大的野兽，吃死掉的（自死或者被其他动物杀死的）动物是很自然的事情吧
<gebjgd> 宗教是好的  但是当你还不明白事情的时候你就被带上了 教徒的帽子  我认为是愚蠢的
<October21> onlylove: 你去看下我给的那个blog
<leeeee> October21: 我也以为你是呢
<gebjgd> 起码18岁后再说你是不是信教
<perr> binggo
<October21> 我只是希望有这个疑问的人不要曲解
<perr> 回民的应该看作习俗了,不能算宗教了吧
<October21> 本来民族问题很敏感
<gebjgd> perr: 民族和宗教是挂钩的
<perr> gebjgd: 吧喇叭啦
<October21> 大家不能沟通是个大问题，就如那个blog说的
<onlylove> 那就更扯了，那blog说，有獠牙的不能吃，就和鱼没有牙齿似的，鱼也有食肉的，而鱼有恰恰可以吃
<October21> perr: 你不知道《古兰经》是伊斯兰教的著作吗？
<October21> onlylove: 不要推演宗教
<gebjgd> onlylove: 宗教就是一种思想  让你以为它是宇宙真理的东西
 * perr 表问我.我是小白
<onlylove> 我没推演，我只是说的事实
<October21> 上帝存在吗？
<onlylove> 鱼是有牙齿的
<gebjgd> October21: 我在呢
<gebjgd> October21: 有事?
<perr> 我艹,这是什么节奏
<gebjgd> October21: 你好 我就是上帝存
<gebjgd> October21: 很高兴你找我  我有什么可以为你做的
<October21> gebjgd: 我的意思你明白吗？
<October21> 乱插
<gebjgd> October21: 不明白  你不是问 上帝存 在么
<perr> binggo
<October21> 我的意思是对不信教的人来说问这个问题没有结果的
<onlylove> 还有，伊斯兰教不应该是真主么
<perr> 让活着的活去,让死了的不要活过来...阿门
<leeeee> perr: 什么什么节奏
<onlylove> leeeee: 不希望诈尸的节奏
<perr> leeeee: 从拉面谈到了真主能是什么节奏
<leeeee> perr: 他们经常这样啊
<gebjgd> 诈尸多好  天安门广场就会热闹了
<October21> leeeee: 作为文科生，你怎么什么都没提？
<onlylove> leeeee: 说下价格吧，拉面现在5块，最便宜的盖饭要8块
<gebjgd> onlylove: 真便宜
<leeeee> October21: 我只在外法史课上学过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 很便宜么
<leeeee> 但是具体内容我是不行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我上小学的时候2块
<gebjgd> onlylove: 一顿饭至少5欧的路过
<leeeee> 只知道是伊斯兰教 大家不都说了么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 丫的在万恶的资本主义国家，忘了
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 我应该说呵呵
<perr> 信春哥的永生
<gebjgd> perr: 永远生孩子?
<gebjgd> perr: 那还是不信的好
<perr> gebjgd: 不信什么?
<leeeee> onlylove: 我们这边拉面是8块啊
<gebjgd> < perr> 信春哥的永生(孩子)
<perr> gebjgd: '信春哥'   的   '永生'
<leeeee> 怎么这么贵？一碗牛肉拉面加蛋要11
<gebjgd> < perr> 信春哥的永(远)生(孩子)
<onlylove> leeeee: 那没治了，你肯定是地方不对
<perr> gebjgd: 表示不同意
<October21> 魔都物价是我们不能比的
<gebjgd> October21: 帝都的物价你能比?
<onlylove> 你们别欺负春哥了，人不就是胸平了点么
<perr> gebjgd: 今天犯语义综合征
<gebjgd> onlylove: 春哥还能发射精子
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<perr> 春哥该结婚了吧?
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:笑话标题:xiaohua.zol.com.cn 我才不愿像他呢！ : 女儿陈佳一长得和爸爸一个样,爸爸单位组织活动,想带4岁的女儿参加,女儿却厥着小嘴说:"我可不想去了！ "妈妈好奇的问:"这是怎么了,你不是最喜欢和爸爸玩了吗?"小佳一认真的说:"上次我去爸爸工厂,爸爸的同事都说我长的像陈师傅,妈你说
<^k^>  ─> 陈师傅是谁呀?我才不愿像他呢?"
<onlylove> 这丫头……
<perr> binggo
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<October21> 猪，吃不择食，卧不择埠，目不观天，行如病夫。其性淫，其肉寒，其形象至丑陋，一切动物莫劣于此，人若食之恐染其性
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<October21> 涨姿势了
<perr> 据说人是猪和猴子的后
<onlylove> 是啊是啊
<October21> 不与置评
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 19:47 新年快乐 : 25.175天
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:笑话标题:xiaohua.zol.com.cn 抽象派学生 : 一位醉心抽象派和立体派绘画的艺术学院学生,在画展中花了一小时选画。终于对一幅白底黑点镶铜边框的画大为倾倒。他问:"这幅画要多少钱?"     "这是电灯开关！ "
<perr> 您正使用移动设备浏览，建议选择无线触屏版以获得更好浏览体验，或者继续浏览电脑版
<perr> 这网站太2了
<abc_> perr, 什么网站？
<perr> abc_: http://news.southcn.com/i/2013-12/02/content_86110311.htm
<^k^> perr: ⇪ 美遗传学家：人类或是公猪与母猩猩杂交产物（图）_国际快递_南方网新闻中心
<abc_> 靠。。又见专家
<perr> 现在听西游记的音乐还是那么好听..当时是怎么制作的呀.
<perr> 我想就西游记研究下这个问题....
<mk3548208> 一听专家我的第一反应就是厌恶
<abc_> perr, 节操。。
<perr> 改编下,孙悟空和猪八戒是唐僧的爸妈如何
<October21> perr: 你是那里放出来的
<perr> 沙悟净是唐僧的哥哥.. October21 你忘了,和你一起出来的
<October21> perr: 我让猴哥弄死你！
<perr> October21: 二师兄,你过的还好吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看过一部AV 孙悟空是女的 然后被师傅与师弟 伦奸 ，前后被 如来佛 。以及路上的妖怪XXOO
<CyrusYzGTt> 后来 西方的天使 宙斯 耶和华 撒旦 哈迪斯 。。。都一起来了
<perr> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈,这一定是部大片,可惜我没看过...
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 种子拿来！
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 去找，我两年前看过
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 这么小清新口味的片子，你居然不早说
<gebjgd> perr: 这怎么可能  dna不能配对的
<CyrusYzGTt> 唐憎跟观音有一腿的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 关键字
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题: 女秘书的初夜 : 女秘书因工作出色,在老板的撮合下,她和一名能干的职员结了婚。初夜......新郎:小声点儿,别人听到了多难为情！新娘:你说话怎么和老板一样呀！
<perr> gebjgd: 这是别人说的.还是遗传学家,谁知道真假
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 不知道，这是小制作片子
<gebjgd> perr: 砖家而已
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 那估计不好搜
<perr> gebjgd: 乃知道猪dna几对,猩猩几对?
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 你要多 关注人类繁衍传承运动 这是必须的
<imtxc> imtxc: ce
<hoxily> /topic
<hoxily> AArch64 是谁？
<gebjgd> perr: http://www.dna-rainbow.org/species-comparison/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Species comparison - DNA rainbow
 * gebjgd 做饭去
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • kde下唯美的暗黑内透主题（无需编译） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454320 只需安装如下三个包： Code: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-qtcurve kde-style-qtcurve kwin-style-qtcurve 首先要在“系统设置－》桌面效果”中打开模糊效果，然后在“系统设置－》应用程序外观－》风格（应用
<CyrusYzGTt> g AV
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: AV http://lmgtfy.com/ Weekly reviews of movies and music, articles, and interviews.
<eddy_> 您好！我安装了XBMC，为什么添加音乐时不能识别其他分区呀？
<eddy_> 我是win 7和ubuntu 13.10双系统
<eddy_> 我的音乐文件放在win 7系统其他分区里
<abc_> eddy_, 先挂载其他分区
<perr> eddy_: 您好!118号为您服务.请问您具体的操作是什么
<eddy_> 如何挂载？
<abc_> 用文件浏览器打开一遍其他分区就行了
<abc_> eddy_, go and have a try :)
<abc_> eddy_, 解决了告诉我们一声
<eddy_> 我在ubuntu 系统里可以打开任何一个分区，就是往XBMC播放音乐时无法识别这些分区。
<abc_> eddy_, 啊哈！？用root权限打开xbmc试试
<abc_> perr, 。额…118号。。
<eddy_> 不是这个原因，因为我前几天才用过，好好的，只是今天重装了ubuntu 13.10后不行了。
<eddy_> 不知道是不是没有 设置对
<abc_> 蛋痛。。爪机也没法实验啊
<perr> eddy_: 请你检查解码器,通过命令行运行xbmc,检查是否解码器缺失
<abc_> g xbmc ntfs
<^k^> abc_: xbmc ntfs http://lmgtfy.com/ Which is not such a crazy idea if we consider how far did the |ntfs|-3g |...| However, for some reason, at some point everytime |xbmc| starts I get an |...|
<eddy_> 如何用命令运行？
<leeeee> ==
<abc_> eddy_, .打开终端，输入xbmc
<leeeee> 我以为又出问题了
<abc_> leeeee, 正是万家灯火时
<leeeee> abc_：我这边被退了 一直登不上啊
<leeeee> 哇哦 明天我就在学校了 炒鸡开心
<abc_> eddy_, 搞定了吗？
<abc_> leeeee, 。。祝贺
<leeeee> abc_: 谢谢~~
<abc_> leeeee, 不用伺候老奶奶了？
<archl> leeeee: 该俟候其他姑娘去了
<leeeee> 明天我堂哥一家就回来了啊 我当然就能回家啦
<eddy_> 没有
 * leeeee 在寝室从来不做饭 只负责吃
<eddy_> 不知道该怎么搞
<perr> leeeee: 还负责刷碗
<leeeee> perr: 也是吼。
<perr> eddy_: ctrl+F1应该可以调出终端
<abc_> perr, 他可能是纯小白。。
<archl>  　adam8157 当妈你今天做了什么便当？
<adam8157> archl: 没做啥便当啊
<eddy_> 调出终端我知道
<archl> adam8157: 去哪里做了什么，交代交代
<archl> adam8157: 脱宅的第一天不是？
<adam8157> archl: 去了圆明园
<perr> eddy_: 把你操作出错的地方截图,贴出来分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<^k^> perr: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<eddy_> 不知道什么原因不能识别其他分区，只能识别安装ubuntu系统的分区。
<archl> adam8157: 竟然选择了废弃场所。。。
<eddy_> 就是往XBMC添加音乐时根本就看不见其他分区。
<archl> eddy_: 挂载了没
<abc_> eddy_, 对某人说话打上他昵称的前几个字母然后按下tab补全昵称，再说你想说的话，以免误解
<eddy_> 怎么挂载啊？
<perr> eddy_: 用Print screen截图.然后上传
<abc_> eddy_, 不告诉你了嘛？！
<archl> eddy_: 就是你能打开分区了，那个分区后面就带着其他符号
 * archl 从来没想过　XBMC　播放音乐。。。
<perr> eddy_: 啊~~~哈~~~傻里娃,傻里娃.   是谁送你来到我身边~~~
<eddy_> archl:不是的，
<eddy_> perr：见笑了，我是刚学着用ubuntu
<archl> adam8157: 这叫脱宅么　:)
<adam8157> archl: 咋不叫 今天天气很好, 圆明园风景也不错
<archl> g 宅
<^k^> archl: 宅 http://lmgtfy.com/ 無料大容量ファイル転送サービスのパイオニアといえば|宅|ふぁいる便、メールに添付 出来ないファイルを無料かつ容量無制限で安全に送信出来ます | SSL暗号化対応で |...|
<archl> g 脱宅
<^k^> archl: 脱宅 http://lmgtfy.com/ 作为一个非知名程序猿或者攻城湿，又没有幼驯染的宅男，如何才能|脱宅|？ |...| 宅本身 并不是一件错事关键在于你有没有放纵它侵占你的现实生活推荐一部动画《欢迎 |...|
<eddy_> 大家好！我的问题是：用XBMC播放音乐时，添加本地音乐时点浏览除安装ubuntu系统的分区能看见，其他分区都看不见。
<abc_> eddy_, 知道文件管理器吗？打开它
<eddy_> 前几天还好好的，今天重装了一下XBMC就不行了。
<perr> eddy_: 你先用文件浏览器把文件考过一个来放放试试
<maplebeats> archl: 播放音乐请使用QQ音乐
<archl> maplebeats: 没听说过
<perr> leeeee: 为啥女儿国的女王喜欢唐僧..你给解释下
<eddy_> perr：不知道
<leeeee> perr: 不知道。。
<archl> perr: 主角定则
<leeeee> 难道是没见过男人？
<abc_> eddy_, 打开了吗？
<perr> eddy_: 偶没问你.这个你不能懂呀
<archl> leeeee: 没见过男人就会喜欢女人啊
<eddy_> abc：没有
<maplebeats> 因为生理需求
<perr> maplebeats: 猪八戒也不错
<leeeee> 没见过男人，然后见了唐三藏啊。。
<archl> leeeee: 那就是当成一个奇怪的新奇的女人而已。
<archl> lol
<leeeee> perr: 是为什么啊
<perr> leeeee: 偶不是女人怎么知道
<archl> perr: 没得选这种词汇么？
<archl> leeeee: 你怎么选？
<leeeee> == 我又不喜欢唐僧我怎么知道
<leeeee> 选什么
<archl> leeeee: 可能的理由
<abc_> eddy_, 我觉得你先听perr的做一遍试试，别光废话
<archl> maplebeats: 树果
<leeeee> 有哪些？是你说的那些里面选？
<gebjgd> perr: 异性相吸是必须的
<perr> gebjgd: 有道理
 * perr 不敢说别的
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • iTALC2.0.1 简体中文翻译完成，有时间的同学帮忙检查一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454321 参考了1.0和繁体中文的翻译 ts 文件(xml)不太熟悉，italc 是个网络教室软件，用在机房教学管理上，可以屏幕广播和监控学生机 有些英文没有在语言包中出现，不知是否可以
<gebjgd> perr: 鸡痒要撸也是必须的
<gebjgd> perr: 女人也一样
<perr> gebjgd: 乃是女人?
<archl> leeeee: 我用语不当，你自己放出一个可能的答案
<gebjgd> perr: 你觉得呢
<leeeee> 我不是说了么 你们说不是啊
<perr> gebjgd: 偶觉得...不知道
<gebjgd> perr: 害羞什么  来 叔叔抱抱
<leeeee> [20:53] <leeeee> 难道是没见过男人？
<perr> gebjgd: 滚
<gebjgd> perr: 把肥皂给叔叔捡起来
<leeeee> 噗。。
<gebjgd> perr: 背对着叔叔捡
<archl> leeeee: 好吧。。。
<perr> gebjgd: ...我不知道如何回答了
<archl> gebjgd: 你们一群深夜党就剩下你了。
<gebjgd> perr: 咩哈哈哈
<onlylove> 出息
<archl> gebjgd: 靠，你们这群有孩子的。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 剩下的都去搞基了
<perr> 多好的话题,给搅黄了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 出息不错
<archl> 出现鼻息肉
<leeeee> archl: 问题谁提出的
<gebjgd> archl: 你确定是鼻?
<leeeee> 怎么没答案
<gebjgd> archl: 不是另外一个字?
<archl> 我不知道啊。
<perr> gebjgd今天犯病不浅
 * gebjgd 改简历去咯
<gebjgd> perr: 我天天这样
<perr> gebjgd: 坚持治疗
<archl> leeeee: perr 的说
<gebjgd> perr: 这么病了很久了  已经放弃治疗了
<leeeee> ==
<perr> gebjgd: 走好
<archl> gebjgd: 没关系，用替换法
 * gebjgd 带小孩出去
<archl> gebjgd: 培养出一种让你忘记这个的恶习
<archl> gebjgd: 且住，你打孩子不？
<gebjgd> archl: 打你
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<archl> gebjgd　也会不高兴
<leeeee> gebjgd: 你看爸爸去哪儿么
<gebjgd> leeeee: 我就在这里  你看到了吧
<leeeee> 。。。
 * gebjgd 一会儿回来聊  顺便去麦当劳
 * perr 早就提出 gebjgd 的语义综合征不可救药了
<leeeee> ==
<archl> leeeee: 别怕　gebjgd 只是个受了刺激的大叔
<leeeee> 受了刺激的大叔？
<archl> leeeee: 这里最危险的是我。
<iSUSE> 恩恩，他只想滚床单而已。。
<leeeee> ==
<iSUSE> 你还是一边去吧- -
<archl> iSUSE...
<iSUSE> 只会调戏机器人的家伙
<leeeee> archl: 危险？
 * archl 不说话
<perr> leeeee: 他急需你的救赎
<iSUSE> 见到女人只会说：请问你家有没有坏掉的电脑，我能修，真的
<leeeee> perr: 我又不是耶稣
<abc_> iSUSE, 我去
<archl> iSUSE　你现在都成了　gentoo用户了，还叫iSUSE，难道　iGentoo已经飞了？
<archl> leeeee: .小女孩
<leeeee> iSUSE: 据说大学里面经常会
<iSUSE> 这里十个的有九个男的都这样啊，剩下那个说不定还是女的
<onlylove> leeeee: iSUSE就是剩下的那个
<archl> iSUSE你骗谁呐。。。这里修电脑的男的真的有主动去的么？
<iSUSE> archl: 偶尔用用suse, 有的电脑很少开
<leeeee> archl: 暂时不想谈恋爱。。唉。。太伤神了
<perr> 你们快出去看,月亮上有个大黑点
<onlylove> perr: 你涂上去的？
<archl> leeeee: 来这里的女的没男朋友的，你是第二个好像。
<iSUSE> perr: 请把你的眼镜擦干净下
<archl> 除了不知道。
<onlylove> perr: 赶紧擦干净
<archl> perr: 月亮上有个洞？
<iSUSE> leeeee: 还来过好几个妹子的，通通单身
<archl> iSUSE真的？
<archl> iSUSE你真是优秀潜水员。。。
<iSUSE> 然后都被吓跑了，就是因为你这样的宅男
 * archl 根本不知道。。。
 * perr 啊----哈----
<archl> iSUSE我怎么了？
<archl> iSUSE我只是要照片而已
<iSUSE> archl: 让你不天天挂机，频道里的妹子出没都不知道
<leeeee> archl: 我刚来的时候还是有的
<archl> iSUSE。。。
<iSUSE> archl: 小样，先学会修电脑吧
<archl> leeeee: 刚来的时候有什么？
<leeeee> 不过单身比恋爱好的多
<archl> leeeee: 哦。。。刚分呃
<iSUSE> 电脑有四种修法，你懂么？
<archl> maplebeats: 你是饭团对把？
<leeeee> 嗯
<archl> iSUSE　我懂一种，下一步！
<iSUSE> 你懂个啥。。。
<archl> iSUSE　。。。
<gebjgd> iSUSE: 错  我天天滚
 * archl 举起笔记本砸iSUSE的头
<gebjgd> archl: 是fullhd的么
<archl> gebjgd: 不是
<gebjgd> archl: 留下给我  我给你换个破的
<archl> gebjgd: 够锋利
<gebjgd> archl: 那你继续
<gebjgd> 话说我还真通过修电脑和我老婆认识的
<iSUSE> 错了，先开机，杀杀毒1小时，再告诉妹子这系统没救了，再备份半小时，然后重装系统一小时。。。
<onlylove> iSUSE才四种，我会8种
<gebjgd> archl: iSUSE 骚年们 你们要努力了
<iSUSE> hi这种就行了
 * gebjgd 出门
<iSUSE> gebjgd: 笨蛋，不记得我是谁了？
<archl> iSUSE呃。你不是一边问着故障可能一边和妹子聊天？
<iSUSE> 恩恩，没错
 * archl 觉得够无聊。。。
<onlylove> archl: 电脑修得好，备胎当到老
<iSUSE> 确切地说是和妹子聊天，偶尔摸摸电脑
 * abc_ 靠修电脑搞到了对象
<archl> 一群宅男啊。。。
<leeeee> == 大家一个个这么。。
<iSUSE> archl: 所以你就不会骗到妹子
<archl> 你们怎么不学　linus　啊。。。
<archl> iSUSE我根本没想要妹子。。
<onlylove> 你们这群二货，明明是妹子想勾搭你们，故意把电脑弄坏了
 * archl 姑且相信　onlylove
<leeeee> 话说你们在什么的情况去给妹子修电脑呢
 * abc_ 故意留了一手，妹子的电脑连坏1周，哈哈哈
<leeeee> 也应该之前就认识吧？
<iSUSE> 当然，如果你还会修手机，通马桶，摆弄热水器暖气，那么。。。
 * archl 没给妹子修过电脑，只陪着妹子买过电脑
<iSUSE> 恭喜你，你就跟我一样，成功地升级到家庭妇男了。。。
<abc_> archl, 靠，魂淡
<leeeee> archl: 那你最后付钱了么
<archl> leeeee: 当然不是我付。我是坏蛋啊。
<iSUSE> leeeee: 你看他像会付钱的人么？
<archl> leeeee: 和妹子出去，一般我会被请客的感觉。。。
<leeeee> archl: 那你最后和妹子好了么？
<archl> leeeee: 我？好？
<iSUSE> 这情商，不问也罢。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不用之前认识，如果你给某个妹子修过电脑，那其他妹子电脑坏了也许会想到找你
<iSUSE> leeeee: 他最后跟妹子的电脑好上了。。
<iSUSE> 大逆转～
<leeeee> 噗，，，
<archl> iSUSE　去你的。
<leeeee> 好吧
<abc_> 和电脑。。
<leeeee> 太好笑了
<abc_> leeeee, 话说你是妹子！
 * archl 大概喜欢有精神的妹子。
<leeeee> archl: 没啥 我只是想说我室友就是他男友给她买的电脑哦
<abc_> leeeee, 看来是真的
<leeeee> abc_：嗯
 * iSUSE 我只喜欢漂亮的妹子。。
 * archl 喜欢有精神的家伙
<archl> 不管是妹子还是汉子
<abc_> archl, 。。。
<archl> leeeee: 其实我对男女太平等了。
<abc_> archl, 隔壁村有头牛特精神
<archl> abc_: 照片拿来。
<leeeee> archl: 怎么说？通吃？
<abc_> archl, 改日改日
<archl> leeeee: 嗯。
<archl> abc_: 呃。发我邮箱
<leeeee> archl: 那你好运气啊 这里好多男士单身
<onlylove> abc_: 惹麻烦了吧，还得找头精神的牛的照片
<abc_> archl, OK
<eddy_> 告诉大家一个好消息：我的问题解决了
<archl> leeeee: 对性关系那种并不热衷，喜欢思考的人。
<abc_> eddy_, 怎么解决的？
 * iMadper 买了两个饭团,不知道该吃哪个好
<abc_> onlylove, 蛋痛
<archl> iMadper: 丢给枫叶饭团一个
<eddy_> abc:我把放音乐的那个分区放在桌面就好了。
<leeeee> archl: 我觉得这里的人都很善于思考啊
<leeeee> 真的
<archl> leeeee: 所以我呆在这里
<abc_> eddy_, 祝贺
<leeeee> ==
<iMadper> archl: 才不给那个东西
<abc_> leeeee, 被你发现了
<iMadper> leeeee: 我就懒得思考
 * maplebeats .......
<onlylove> leeeee: 不善思考的都被轰走了，事实是这样的
<iMadper> leeeee: 我都是直接google
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子除外
<perr> abc_: 貌似放到桌面就是个自动挂载呀...
 * maplebeats 妹纸在哪儿
<archl> iMadper: 那是临时思考
<abc_> perr, 嘘。。不要说出真相
<archl> maplebeats: 你的情商在哪里呀，在哪里？
<leeeee> 呵呵 我觉得大家都挺搞笑
<abc_> perr, 他不知道百度一下吗？
<eddy_> abc:我不知道叫什么，方正这样做就行了。
<abc_> eddy_, 嗯，对，解决问题就好
<archl> iMadper: 思考搜什么也是思考哈
<abc_> archl, 借你一斤情商
<perr> archl: 善于和懒得是两个概念.虽然不一定善于前者
<iMadper> archl: 也对.
<leeeee> 情商是什么
<leeeee> 还能论斤借？
<archl> g 情商
<^k^> archl: 情商 http://lmgtfy.com/ |情商|（Emotional Intelligence Quotient，简写成EQ）情绪商数（Emotional Intelligence Quotient，简写成EQ），通常简称为|情商|，是一种自我情绪控制能力的 指数， |...|
<archl> leeeee: 就是对感情的态度
<onlylove> leeeee: 其实之前都是论两卖的
<leeeee> 噗
<archl> leeeee: 我属于极度控制性的，可以瞬间变高变低
<leeeee> 对感情应该有什么样的态度呢
<perr> 向往这自由自在
<archl> leeeee: 决定是不是把这个情感当成粪土。
<perr> 哪怕是野火焚烧,哪怕是冰雪覆盖
<archl> leeeee: 能不能下这个决心
<leeeee> 什么决心？
<archl> leeeee: 。我语文太差了。。。需要人来理解。。。不行了，我先去干别的事情了
<leeeee> == 好吧
 * archl 下周的3个锻炼项目，学习竞走规范姿势，学习羽毛球，街舞学1种。
<iSUSE> 项目太多了，砍掉两个吧
<leeeee> 竞走姿势？
<leeeee> 为啥学这个？
<archl> iSUSE　羽毛球打了n多了；竞走大概2小时就学好了吧。3天？
 * iMadper 下周锻炼项目: 继续俯卧撑...
<perr> archl: 可以在跑道上手拿球拍乱蹦达
<archl> leeeee: 因为走路比较合适，我腿短
<iSUSE> 腿短的人不适合竞走
<archl> perr: 想练双手拍
<archl> iSUSE知道
<archl> iSUSE但是正好加速腿部摆动频率
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何从文件中提取字母到另一文件中？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454322 我把小鹤输入法的码表放进ibus-pinyin中，发现很好用。 单字的输入可以使用3，4位辅助码。 单字的输入非常的精准，但是词语就不太行了，所以我想把词库中的2字词组添加一位辅助码。 文件一
 * leeeee 每次跟室友一起去上课都走在最后面。。
<iSUSE> 脑海中飘过 猎肠犬摆腿画面。。
<archl> iSUSE没啥啊，其实中国人大多走路不够快
<leeeee> 为什么要走路快？
<archl> iSUSE日本快
<archl> leeeee: 为啥不快？
<archl> leeeee: 反正路上没意义
<touparx> 走那么快干嘛？
<perr> 跑路比较快
<leeeee> archl: 那万一你本来就是跟妹子散步呢
<onlylove> archl: 路上的时间用于思考
<archl> leeeee: 呃。我会很不自在的前后加速
<archl> onlylove: 不需要保持慢速吧？
<leeeee> 噗 好吧
<archl> leeeee: 没和妹子散步过
<leeeee> 哇塞 我们学校每天都有好多情侣 走过来走过去 就是不回寝室
<leeeee> 那要是你不得总是在调整速度
<archl> leeeee: 呃。我完全不知道啊。一般和女生说话也不会在移动中。
<archl> 算了，问我这些，我可没什么经历。
<leeeee> 我只是在说没必要刻意走太快
<leeeee> 否则遇到需要慢的时候 你会慢不下来
<maplebeats> archl: 我要学街舞！！
<maplebeats> archl: 这玩意怎么学
<archl> maplebeats: 本地找个教练最简单了。或者网上看老外的视频，我就学了几个步法而已。自己练习。
<archl> leeeee: 我能倒着走。
<archl> 倒着跑跑步机
<leeeee> ==  好吧 你厉害 。。
<maplebeats> archl: 我也能倒着走啊，我还能横着走
<perr> archl: 乃还会上树,没错吧
<leeeee> 我们新年晚会节目有街舞 确实不错
<archl> perr: 不会
<archl> perr: 我很笨拙
<leeeee> 下面的妹子个个尖叫啊
<perr> 啊日常
<perr> archl: 这话来的没有理由呀
<archl> leeeee: 街舞分种类的
<archl> perr: 我做精确动作不行，自己不喜欢太控制
<maplebeats> (上次去酒吧不会跳舞好尴尬
<perr> archl: 你是说哪方面?
<archl> perr: 就踢足球而言，我几乎所有动作都做不好
<leeeee> 别那么没自信嘛
<leeeee> 自己喜欢就行了
<archl> perr: 但是我加速快，能跟上我加速的人不多
 * perr 表示不怎么听得懂,看书去
<archl> 看小说么呃
<maplebeats> apple到底会不会出新的mac mini啊
<perr> archl: py手册
<leeeee> perr: 你干嘛的呀
<archl> maplebeats: 要求公司配啊
<leeeee> 怎么这么搞笑
<archl> perr: 小学生？
<archl> perr: 初中生？
<perr> archl: 好的,以后告诉你
<maplebeats> archl: 这逗B公司会给你配MAC？开什么玩笑
<leeeee> 居然就十点了 睡觉去了 拜拜
<archl> maplebeats: 你不说，他怎么反应啊
<maplebeats> perr: 幼儿园
<maplebeats> archl: 我说过了呀，被鄙视了
<leeeee> archl: 什么时候拍个街舞视频放上来
<maplebeats> archl: 我们每人已经有两台windows了:(
<archl> maplebeats: 做个图展示一下差异
<maplebeats> = =！
<archl> maplebeats: 卖一台，买一个
<archl> maplebeats: 让　shellex　做图帮忙呗。
<maplebeats> 除了普通员工用的windows，管理都是mac book air办工:(
<brest_> Bumblebee真好用，装了一天，风扇再没响过
<brest_> 发热大的同学可以试试
<onlylove> 这是啥nick
<O_o> onlylove, 很屌吧
<onlylove> O_o: 这个啊，貌似aarh用过
<O_o> onlylove, 可惜被注册了
<archl> maplebeats: 这是为了等级划分你明白么
<onlylove> fredzjx_: 改来改去有意思么
<archl> maplebeats: 他们特意禁止你用　mac　防止越权
<adam8157> maplebeats: 起码一个Win一个Mac嘛
<onlylove> archl: 其实很无聊，我上班的地方，mac很多
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 比我们强 我们不给配电脑
<onlylove> archl: 然后windows都在虚拟机里面
<fredzjx_> onlylove, 哈哈，可逗呢
<archl> adam8157: 给配电脑说明强制啊
<archl> onlylove: 呃呃
<jusss> adam8157: vim的正则能不能替换指定字符到指定字符间所有字符的替换？
<archl> onlylove: 那是为啥。
<jusss> adam8157: 如hello world把lo到rl替换kk
<onlylove> jusss: vim正则不如perl的好用
<jusss> onlylove: 可惜perl不是个编辑器。。。
<onlylove> archl: 因为需要用windows
<adam8157> jusss: 替换"lo worl"为"lokkrl"
<archl> onlylove: 因为是VM，所以要求必须用自己的虚拟机？
<onlylove> archl: 如果不需要windows，就虚拟机也没了
<onlylove> archl: 不是的，因为有个客户端只能在windows下面工作
<onlylove> archl: 没有linux或者mac端
<jusss> adam8157: 把hello world替换成helkkd
<maxiaojun> 表示mac上的ms office略buggy。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 能吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 为啥不行?
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么写？
 * archl 表示用过的最新版本MS 　office是　2007
<adam8157> jusss: s/hello world/helkkd/   ?
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<maxiaojun> 虽然很良心地ribbon和菜单同时有，win下加菜单是个收费插件...
<jusss> adam8157: 不是
<jusss> adam8157: 我要是给你个1234......954321的超长字符让你把中间300个字符删掉，你总不能手打300个字符吧
<dchxcrow> 有什么好用的rss客户端啊？
<jusss> adam8157: 指定字符1到指定字符2 之间所有的字符全部替换，正则能吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是独一无二的300字符，可以考虑零宽度断言
<jusss> onlylove: 有重复的
<adam8157> jusss: 你这是个难题
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥规律么
<jusss> adam8157: 所以我想知道有没有能实现这样的正则
<jusss> onlylove: 没规律
<onlylove> jusss: 正则能匹配的，都是有规律的，所以叫regular expression
<jusss> onlylove: 就是300个字符而已
<onlylove> jusss: 正则不是神
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己搞吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不过如果是指定位置的300字符，没准有办法
<jusss> onlylove: 那这样来个简单的，hello world，把d以前的全部删掉
<onlylove> jusss: 你这完全可以d2w删掉2个word然后a加上个d嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 如果很长呢。。。
<onlylove> 下次把abc_那货ban了
<onlylove> jusss: 多长
<onlylove> jusss: 你首先必须明白，正则是用来做啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 100个字符吧，不确定有多少个字
<onlylove> 行首吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 如果字符长度是确定的，你明天问下ee看看
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 你们公司什么时候放年假呀？几天
<onlylove> jusss: 7天，自己想
 * jusss 买了10号回家的火车票，
<jusss> onlylove: 我10号回家，
<jusss> onlylove: t开头的
<jusss> 要了我16.5人民币
<onlylove> jusss: 再炫耀找人把你k了
<jusss> onlylove: imadper没在，你找谁k
<onlylove> jusss: 候总在
<archl> 。。。
<archl> onlylove: 你是神的后继者了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在没，给个op
<archl> onlylove: 可以无线侃
<gebjgd> iSUSE: 你怎么起了这么个恶心的名字
<gebjgd> 现在的kde真心好用啊
<maxiaojun> “现在”
<maxiaojun> 现在好用的东西，你过3-4年看看还能用不？
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 当然能用
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 2006年的笔记本2G路过
<maxiaojun> 你用用那个时候的Linux发行版看看？
<maxiaojun> 那个时候的KDE或者GNOME看看？
<jusss> gebjgd: 我用过kde4，找了半天没找到怎么设置键盘快捷键。。。
<gcell> 指纹登录开机得手动按login键怎么破？
<gcell> gdm
<maxiaojun> 没用过这么高端的东西...
<jusss> gcell: 指纹登录？屏幕按还是什么地发按
<gcell> jusss: 笔记本上面自带了指纹识别啊
<gcell> maxiaojun: 高端吗，买的香港水货Thinkpad
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 一样好用kde3.5
<gcell> 买了貌似有两年了
<maxiaojun> gebjgd: 完全没有生态系统
<gebjgd> gcell: gnu有指纹识别么?
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 那是de 不是系统
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 你个喷子
<iSUSE> 拆掉指纹识别器的排线
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 一天不喷你就难受
<gcell> gebjgd: 必须有呀，我现在在Fedora下面认证全是指纹操作啊
<ninepillars> 江湖救急！我用的是12.04，但是忽然发现，鼠标中键没有！
<gcell> 再也不用输密码了
<gebjgd> gcell: 超强  用的啥玩意
<jusss> maxiaojun: 你知道为什么挂载u盘传文件，显示传完后，umount用的时间很长是怎么回事吗？
<maxiaojun> gebjgd: 小狗真会叫
<ninepillars> 是什么设置不对么？
<ninepillars> 为什么没有鼠标中键
<gcell> gebjgd: 组件名字叫做 fprintd
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 我属猪  你属狗的
<jusss> ninepillars: 什么鼠标中键？
<maxiaojun> gebjgd: 小猪继续叫
<ninepillars> 就是鼠标滚轮，可以滚动，但是没法点击
<ninepillars> Windows下是可以的，证明鼠标硬件没问题
<maxiaojun> 开源社区痞子就是多
<jusss> ninepillars: 是鼠标按中键没反应？
<ninepillars> jusss: 是的
<ninepillars> 按了没反应
<adam8157> gcell: 去看看pam的设定 /etc/pam.d
<jusss> ninepillars: 软件的问题，可能是，也能能是Xorg的问题
<jusss> adam8157: hello world,用正则能把d之前的全删掉吗?
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好。
<jusss> adam8157: 比如s/^~l/这种，但是这个~能用于指代字符串吗？
<gcell> adam8157: 里面好多配置文件，我是lightdm，是不是就看这个？
<maxiaojun> 有人说de不是系统，好，请问ubuntu 13.10怎么安装kde 3.5
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<adam8157> gcell: 嗯先研究研究再设置
<ninepillars> 没人知道为什么鼠标中键按下去没反应么？
<adam8157> gcell: 大概就是把指纹识别做为充分条件就可以了
<jusss> ninepillars: 你想要什么反应。。。
<adam8157> gcell: 暂时还没有一个方便的图形设置程序
<gcell> adam8157: 你设置过？
<adam8157> gcell: 嗯
<gebjgd> gcell: 啥型号?  fullhd屏幕?
<gcell> gebjgd: 什么啥型号？
<gcell> 我笔记本是X201 NN5
<ninepillars> jusss: 鼠标中键按下去，有很多功能的，比如，在浏览器里面，会出现一个自动滚屏的圆圈，又比如，在blender 里面，鼠标中键是用来滚动模型的，没有中间，模型就动不了了
<gebjgd> gcell: X系列啊
<gcell> gebjgd: 是啊，港货不贵的
<gcell> gebjgd: 要我推荐你一家靠谱的淘宝店不？
<gebjgd> gcell: 买不起啊 太贵了
<gebjgd> gcell: 我只爱fullhd的高分本
<gcell> gebjgd: 土豪
<gebjgd> gcell: 没钱啊  买不起
<Lattice> firefox的IRC插件也不错
<Lattice> 正在寻找windows上最适合的irc客户端
<xrlb> 我在用雷鸟
<maxiaojun> http://hexchat.github.io/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Home – HexChat
<LatticeSum> 其实xchat也不错，不过好像和windows 8.1的输入法兼容的不好
<maxiaojun> Win上传统的客户端不是mIRC么
 * hoxily 强力推荐putty+linux(virtual machine)+ssh+weechat(or irssi)+screen(or tmux)...
 * hoxily 如果是独立主机更佳，可以挂IRC。需要时tmux attach连上去继续。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你遇上只咬人的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是那个"骂小军"
<gebjgd> knownbad: 业界之名水王
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近 ofan 和 alvin_rxg 怎么不来了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-29
<jzp113> hi
<freeflying> yunfan: 你的chromebook用着如何啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 还行啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 准备再买个acer那个chromebook 等阿蛋去美国的时候
<freeflying> yunfan: 现在的chrome是clang的不
 * slucx 压力锅没有过压保护吗？压力过大不会自动卸压？
<yunfan> freeflying: 我不知道他用哪个build
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42456
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 奇虎指责百度做流氓软件 (@ solidot.org)
 * bumanghuo 拜港澳台无敌伞妹子首壕 happyaron
<yunfan> freeflying: 你也要入chromebook的坑？
<freeflying> yunfan: 我在用chromiumos
<yunfan> freeflying: 机器呢？
<freeflying> yunfan: ultrabook
<yunfan> freeflying: 还是买专用的好 主要是电源专用的有优化
<yunfan> freeflying: 我那个chromebook刷了ubuntu续航就猛掉50% 所以我一直用chromebook + chroot ubuntu的方式
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/82698/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 内存分配的隐藏成本 - 博客 - 伯乐在线 (@ jobbole.com)
<freeflying> yunfan: 我正好有多的ultrabook
<freeflying> yunfan: 自己build个玩玩，折腾用clang编译了个，wifi有点问题
<onlylove_> 地铁涨价了，突然好肉疼
<yunfan> freeflying: 是多的 还是多个?
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这个是常识啊 内存分配的成本
<onlylove_> yunfan: 大概是闲置的，你可以考虑要过来
<yunfan> onlylove_: 他又不送我  要我买就没必要了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 可以折价买嘛，又不是原价给你
<onlylove_> yunfan: 再说人愿不愿意卖还是个事情
<yunfan> onlylove_: 折价我也不买 续航又不行 我吃饱了撑着了买个这东西
<freeflying> yunfan: 东芝的
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/58319/12306-prize-for-vulnerabilities
<onlylove_> 2000块找bug
<alvin_rxg> Title: 12306 网站悬赏 2000 元：号召网友查漏洞 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 买不到票算 bug 不
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 这个不知道，你可以提交下试试，顺便说，2000是封顶，没下限，没准要倒贴
<bumanghuo> ......
<bumanghuo> roylez: 吉列这货真赞
<RainFlying> bumanghuo: 刮毛的那个？
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 听说改成1000了
<yunfan> freeflying: 反正我没见过超基本续航叼的
<yunfan> kandu: 靠 我发现那个cpu的c指令是对应alu的那几个pin输入的  这么看来 cpu根本不难 因为前面你都把alu实现了 tmd
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 你的通勤费用涨了多少
<onlylove> bumanghuo: ×3，不过考虑优惠，应该是×2
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 6 元了？ 我只有一站，暂时还是起步价
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 25KM
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 够远
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 最近刷简历，有个在顺义的打电话过来……我直接没想法了
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 在顺义新国展
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 那边租房也便宜, 挺好的啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 那样我回家的话需要提前一天住旅馆
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 自己算从顺义到大红门，早上7点发车
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 15号线的发车间隔是15分钟
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 啥意思? 我只是说那边租房便宜
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我只是说回家不方便，虽然我一年就回家两次
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你做汽车回去? 大红门
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 从国展到大红门大约需要不到一个半小时, 我觉得还好啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 汽车直达，火车还要 倒车
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 哦. 但是一年才回家两次的话, 一个半小时的地铁车程还是可以接受的. (- 个人觉得
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 7点发车，我至少需要6点半到，然后各种预估，至少要2小时的时间，地铁5点开么？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我记得是5点半
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 就一班7点的车啊? 那没办法了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我天天在地铁上呆一个小时
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 有下午4点的，到家半夜12点
<MSErgo4K> ....
<MSErgo4K> 这时间, 确实尴尬...
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 败家小能手早
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 约炮小能手早
<bumanghuo> ..............
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 这个称号不错
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 最近没啥好玩的买啊
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 我换笔记本的欲望一直在上升啊.
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 不过, 我看上的都好贵啊
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 啊，直接 mbp 呗
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我也想，我的还是Y450
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 沉.
 * bumanghuo momo adam_magic_pack
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 哎.
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 总比你的 hp 轻
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: X1C 3rd
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 呵呵，有钱人还在乎这点？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.mawx3f&id=18917338257&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail   ...   cc adam_magic_pack
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sony/索尼 SVP13219SCB VAIO Pro 13 i7-4510U/8G/512G超级本定制-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<adam_magic_pack> 谁有163的邮箱给我发个信试试?
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 你之前一直推荐的那个 lavez 啥的？
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 看看
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 索尼大法好
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你用nginx做mail proxy了？
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 除非出了新一代, 有8g的版本, 不然没办法考虑啊
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 咩
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 是啊, 我真是喜欢大法.
<onlylove> bumanghuo: lavie不能加内存貌似内存小，反正不贵
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 都是触摸屏啊!
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 可以自己定制.
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不喜欢触摸屏
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我也不喜欢
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 话说, 就没有个PC电源能比得上苹果?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 你这电源也丑也碍事儿
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 估计是专利问题吧?
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 163 和 126 一个来了一封
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 都收到了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 白老板哪去了? 126/163的邮件我都收到了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 在我左侧工位坐着呢
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 苹果的电源是真舒服, 别的都是一堆乱糟糟的丑
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: mbp 到手了？
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 卧槽, 你的邮件地址就是test啊....
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 我没钱买
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 对啊，这俩地址就是测试玩的
<bumanghuo> 什么新浪、搜狐邮箱都有 lol
 * adam_magic_pack 没有健怡怎么活!!!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 都发发试试?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 健怡和普通到底啥区别……
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 土壕
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 味道不一样
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 麻辣烫?
<xiamanghuo> bumanghuo: 万人斩
 * onlylove 赞味道壕 adam_magic_pack
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: 白忙活
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 零度是不含糖的普通, 健怡是不含糖的新配方
 * onlylove 喝不出健怡的区别
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: 瞎忙活
<bumanghuo> 忙活党又上线了？
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 走啊
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 没有糖还能喝么
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 安赛蜜
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: 给推荐套音箱+功放呗
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 你看adam就是知识渊博
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: 哦? 你听啥?
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 国内的健怡可乐是用的安赛蜜, 台湾的是阿斯巴甜
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: 看电影
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: 哦... ... 看电影得环绕 + 中置?
<qiongmanghuo> xiamanghuo: 布线到沙发, 然后戴耳机听
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 渊博的裙忙活
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: 果断买sony的套装啊
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: 无脑入骚尼呗？
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/639287
<xiamanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 那多麻烦
<qiongmanghuo> xiamanghuo: 效果好
<bumanghuo> kk 呢
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: 是啊, 看电影, 不就比谁下潜更深更震撼嘛?  (各大电影院都是这么玩的啊)
<qiongmanghuo> onlylove: 到烟台的高铁什么时候上架12306啊?
<onlylove> qiongmanghuo: 我不知道啊，我在潍坊下车啊
<xiamanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 耳机能有环绕音箱效果好？
<qiongmanghuo> onlylove: 唉... 我家太偏了
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: 不太理解……
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 你家都有飞机场
<qiongmanghuo> xiamanghuo: 一百万的音箱不如一千块的耳机
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 还偏？
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 其实, 如果买来为了看av, 是不是要高音好的, 买个铝带高频喇叭?   xiamanghuo
<bumanghuo> 我不太喜欢高音啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 试过高音的，太惨，影响发挥
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 影响啥的发挥???? lol~ 哈哈哈哈
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 给我发新浪sohu的了没?
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 需要？
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 试试嘛
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: 卧槽，你这套太高端了
 * qiongmanghuo 我要出掉AKG K420换LG HBS750!!!!
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: ... ... 几百块的, 经常还不如电视自带的...
<qiongmanghuo> chenshaoju_: 为什么删?
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 我不装电视啊，就是想找个喇叭配投影
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42461
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 《The Interview》在线销售收入超过1500万美元，已进入苹果iTunes商店 (@ solidot.org)
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 两封都发了
<chenshaoju_> qiongmanghuo http://twitter.com/chenshaoju/status/549395988960378881
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 陈少举 on Twitter: "是的是的，我内容都没填写，只是魔兽世界的视频而已，各种非法内容的认定就来了。 #优酷真垃圾 http://t.co/HbkX8XrGsf" (@ twitter.com)
<qiongmanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 功放, 布线, 包耳朵的耳机, 你说是不是赞
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 哦, 投影啊 .
<SonyNaoCanFen> qiongmanghuo: 没明白?
<qiongmanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 比起音箱
<SonyNaoCanFen> qiongmanghuo: 有功放了, 还要耳机干嘛...
<woju> 怎么这么多“忙活”
<qiongmanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 线太长
<SonyNaoCanFen> qiongmanghuo: 能用箱子, 自然要用箱子啊...
<woju> 穷忙活，白忙活，不忙活
<qiongmanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 好吧
<SonyNaoCanFen> qiongmanghuo: 除非无线耳机.
<qiongmanghuo> 还有瞎忙活
<woju> 这里被日本人占领了？
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: sohu sina 都收到了
<qiongmanghuo> b
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 只不过有封进了spam
<bumanghuo> 是因为我的名字里面有 test 的原因么
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 不, 是因为txc
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: http://item.jd.com/647183.html
<bumanghuo> .... 这是个啥原理
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 还好骚尼有2-3k的套装
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 那部电影不好看啊
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 不过我在百度网盘里面看的时候因为解码的问题太卡了
<bumanghuo> 没看到刺杀的地方
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 这套天龙不带主机，这个骚尼咋样？ http://item.jd.com/1014627.html
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 宣传么
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 说起来，过年我得看看工资涨没，不涨的话没发过
<woju> bumanghuo: qiongmanghuo SonyNaoCanFen  忙活三兄弟好
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 貌似挺方便的. 如果你有2k-3k, 买波士顿声学 + 天龙的套装?
<qiongmanghuo> http://v2ex.com/t/157527#reply9
<alvin_rxg> Title: 此次 Gmail 封锁让我损失惨重 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 哦, 错了, 那个3k搞不定
<qiongmanghuo> sonibigmethodgood
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 我去骚尼网站上看看，随便无脑入个算了
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 好.
 * xiamanghuo 貌似电视也会入骚尼，难道家里电器都变骚尼了……
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 卧槽，刚才你推荐那套是无线的啊，牛逼
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 布线麻烦啊
<woju> 大家发财了会换老婆吗？
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: http://item.jd.com/986953.html   这个也行啊.
<SonyNaoCanFen> woju: 不会, 不过会多几个老婆而已
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 后置是无线的. 其实够了吧?
<woju> SonyNaoCanFen: 你现在几个老婆？
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 你不是骚尼脑残粉么？
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 是啊. 我是啊.
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 但是其实我没用过sony家的东西.
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 那还推荐LG？
<xiamanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: ……
<SonyNaoCanFen> xiamanghuo: 不服?
<woju> SonyNaoCanFen: xiamanghuo bumanghuo 这里被你们三兄弟占领了呢
<SonyNaoCanFen> woju: 不服?
<woju> SonyNaoCanFen: 哪敢，你们有戴帽子的呢
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 好像今天大家开始买返程车票了
<woju> 审美疲劳，我希望有丑陋疲劳
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 返程票没啥着急的道理吧
<woju> linux c程序个头都好小
<woju> sql apache nginx都只有几M大小
<woju> 源代码只有几M
<woju> 像matlab autoCAD几百M都是什么东西？
<bumanghuo> test
<alvin_rxg> woju: 模型，字体，贴图
<alvin_rxg> *数据*
<woju> 大家用过fish shell没有，看上去比bash要靓丽
<woju> fish用上去感觉更方便
<woju> 要是微软弄个可以媲美linux shell一样的shell就好了，powershell还是功能太少了点
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 为啥不急
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 在家就那么几天，提前买好不用到时候又喊买不到
<woju> 最好powershell和bash命令一模一样，不知道会不会侵犯linux shell
<woju> onlylove_: 过年真的没什么意思，回老家就是打麻将看电视聊天吃饭
<onlylove_> woju: 你可以不回
<woju> onlylove_: 我就在老家
<onlylove_> woju: 你要知道过年这事情，是农民的事情，和工人没啥关系
<woju> onlylove_: 你是工人？
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 我的意思是，买不到就在家多呆一天而已
<onlylove_> woju: 我不是农民
<woju> 我发现我不管到哪里都是上网对着电脑
<woju> onlylove_: 我是农民
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 你是不是要请天假，或者说，不止一天
<onlylove_> woju: 你有地么
<woju> onlylove_: 心中有地
<onlylove_> woju: 没地种还说自己是农民？
<onlylove_> woju: 呵呵
<woju> onlylove_: 我窗外就是地，就是不是自己家的
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 我年前不请，年后多歇几天
 * woju 吃饭了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42463
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 哈勃在700光年外发现了一个先前未知的矮星系 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove_> 哈勃都要退役了
<woju> 穷玩车，富玩表，傻子玩电脑，唉，没什么比电脑好玩的
<woju> 吃个饭10分钟
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 12306据传11G数据流出 cc yudun1989
<onlylove_> yunfan: ^^
<onlylove_> yudun1989: 不好意思，又发错人了
<woju> onlylove_: 是不是全部帐号信息都泄漏了？
<onlylove_> woju: 不清楚，反正这次是11G，不是上次的十几万条
<woju> 11 000 000 000byte,要是全部是文字，应该有不少
<onlylove_> 当然了，也可能是谣传
<alvin_rxg> 确定是谣传
<woju> onlylove_: 要是公安部身份证信息都泄漏或者银行信息泄漏
<woju> 银行和公安局的网络是不是走专线？
<onlylove_> 这几天度娘抽风啊
<onlylove_> woju: 专线
<woju> 我看到银行的柜员界面就是像bbs一样的黑白界面
<onlylove_> woju: windows也可以有这种效果啊……
<onlylove_> woju: 看界面有毛用
<woju> onlylove_: 要是将来有无线专线的话，入侵不知道会不会简单点
<onlylove_> woju: 不可能
<woju> onlylove_: 现在黑白界面的不多啊
<onlylove_> woju: 自己去看超市收银
<woju> 不知道dos和linux shell哪个更厉害些
<yunfan> imtxc 可在?
<woju> onlylove_: 那个是windows系统？我见过装windows系统的数控钻床，好几百万一台，是windows CE还是什么
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 弄不好又是葫芦娃
<onlylove_> woju: windowsem
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 找那个千人斩做啥
<onlylove_> woju: 我见过售票系统，公路的，winxp系统，然后一个窗口里面是那种字符界面的蓝色
<onlylove_> woju: 蓝绿色
<onlylove_> woju: 所以你看界面不灵的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你看加V的那个
<woju> onlylove_: 大型数据库也有用windows的？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他改名好几天了
<onlylove_> woju: 肿么了，oracle可以在windows上跑啊
<onlylove_> woju: 你以为windows只能玩玩sql server？
<woju> 像银行哪个，一台服务器几万个终端连接，像极了bbs
<onlylove_> woju: 银行里面啥系统都有
<woju> onlylove_: 我不怎么了解，我是农民
<onlylove_> woju: 没地的农民
<onlylove_> woju: 照你这么说，我也是农民
<woju> onlylove_: 心中有地
<odirus> 请问通过 update.rc.d 设置的服务启动顺序  和 /etc/profile 执行顺序，哪个早一些?
<woju> oracle的竞争对手有哪些？sql server是不是只能用与小型数据库？
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 他给我代够wrtnode的 我要问他下root密码 wtf
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 快说
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 早都忘记了....
<woju> 如果用nmap扫描全国的ip，然后用个脚本，用amdin:admin登录，应该能有不少结果
<onlylove_> woju: 说sql只能用于小型数据库的，我就呵呵下
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 保质期过了
<bumanghuo> 好像就是 openwrt 吧？
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 现在老子能连wifi 就是没有root密码不能进去管理
<onlylove_> woju: 你在想啥呢？你有多少ip可以扫，多少层nat你知道啊
<yunfan> 那个烂刷机wiki真烂
<woju> onlylove_: oracle名气要大些吧，而且sql是免费的，oracle贵呢
<yunfan> 就没告诉别人怎么reset
<onlylove_> woju: 你家sql是免费的
<onlylove_> woju: 你敢商用试试，微软不把你告的倾家荡产它不叫微软
<woju> onlylove_: mysql是免费的把，还有其他sql?
<onlylove_> woju: mysql是mysql sqlserver就是微软的
<woju> mysql没有sqlserver好用？
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 之前他们不是发过邮件？ 你发过去问问
<onlylove_> woju: 而且谁和你说mysql只能用于小型库的，看淘宝，比你大不
<woju> onlylove_: 那为什么甲骨文公司那么有钱？
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 发现那个板子可以拆下来 原来是两个板子插着的 那我有个usb2ttl
<onlylove_> woju: 你来钓鱼的吧
<onlylove_> woju: 滚
<woju> freenode #java频道现在也必须邀请才能进入了，前几天还可以用
<woju> onlylove_: - -!
<onlylove_> woju: 来给哥解释下，redhat为毛没微软有钱，连腾讯都比redhat有钱
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 本来啊
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 原来你买了到现在还没动过
<woju> onlylove_: 我觉得操作系统这东西要么兼容，要么垄断
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 拿下来就没有 usb 了记得
<woju> onlylove_: IM软件也是这样
<woju> onlylove_: 所以未来有天linux和windows很有可能会兼容
<woju> onlylove_: 合二为一
<onlylove_> woju: 兼容？你等微软破产吧
<bumanghuo> o
<woju> onlylove_: 安卓有可能会发展成收费操作系统我觉得
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 比腾讯穷的公司多了去了
<onlylove_> woju: 你觉得的东西，请自己觉得
<onlylove_> woju: 和我说顶个ball
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 你没看他是来捣乱的
<woju> onlylove_: 你西安人？
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 我看不到他在说啥的
<bumanghuo> lol
<woju> onlylove_: 西安人爱说球
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: ignore了啊
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 好办法
<woju> onlylove_: 别
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 半年前就做了
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 反正又看不懂他说什么
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 后知后觉啊……
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 唉……
<bumanghuo> onlylove_: 我就只能看到你一个人在跟他对话……
<woju> 手机将来可能会和电脑用的硬件差不多
<woju> 所以安卓也可能到pc上来
<woju> 将来显示器都是触摸屏的
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 世界清静了
<bumanghuo> lol
<woju> onlylove_: 真的屏蔽我了？
<woju> 也有可能是windows免费，也有可能是安卓像whatsapp一样收费
<woju> 只有收费才能激发开发者的热情
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 不管他了 我昨天下单弄了个pcduino nano 200多 有网卡有sata 比这个好多了
<woju> bumanghuo: 半年前你就记得我？我半年前在监狱里面呢
<woju> 根本没怎么上irc
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 不玩了给我啊
<qiongmanghuo> woju: 监狱?
<woju> qiongmanghuo: 恩，我7月份刚从监狱出来
<woju> qiongmanghuo: 蹲了3个月
<qiongmanghuo> woju: 你是小强?
<qiongmanghuo> woju: 为啥?
<woju> qiongmanghuo: 流氓罪
<qiongmanghuo> woju: ........
<yunfan> bumanghuo: hengheng
<woju> qiongmanghuo: 改过自新，从新做人
<bumanghuo> lol
<alvin_rxg> woju: 小伙子，改做 gay 吧，听说这儿很多基友
<woju> 今天有点热，15~-1度
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 来来来，发个顺丰
<woju> alvin_rxg: 做gay不孝顺啊
<woju> alvin_rxg: 就算是流氓，也要孝顺父母，否则会被人看不起的
<woju> 在广大农村地区，很多年轻人用酷狗挺高，qqmusic和百度音乐似乎规格要高些
<woju> 听歌
 * qiongmanghuo 我要出掉AKG K420换LG HBS750!!!!
 * qiongmanghuo 我要出掉AKG K420换LG HBS750!!!!
 * qiongmanghuo 我要出掉AKG K420换LG HBS750!!!!
<woju> 其实我是反对性生活的，人类就是地球的害虫，所以应该绝育
<SonyNaoCanFen> qiongmanghuo: 年轻人, 何必如此执着?
<bumanghuo> hbs750 哪里好？
<woju> 但是奈何我老婆一再要求
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 没有线
<bumanghuo> 跟之前那个 0 元的艾利和比怎么样
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: http://item.jd.com/986783.html 这货有兴趣收么
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 卧槽 这么贵
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 别介，当然不是这个价
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 这主打运动啊, 耳机倒是附属功能
<bumanghuo> 恩
<woju> 我觉得网店都应该建个微博或者博客，作为广告用，以后我没工作就帮网店写微博
<woju> 让顾客了解店主的个性，了解商品的特性
<woju> 也可以供店主打发时间
<woju> 就是说facebook和网店应该结合起来，合二为一
<yunfan> bumanghuo: dengwo wanyan
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 音质如何, 支持aptx咩?
<woju> 还有一个人的微博或者facebook主页就是一个人的主页，就是一个人的广告页面，可以用来求职
<woju> 2000年左右的时候，建个人主页是一件花钱而且时髦的事情，但是现在facebook可以免费建，像百度都有个人主页，个人的问答记录和贴吧发帖记录还有百度文档记录
<woju> 微博就是一个人或者公司单位的广告页面
<GODDOG> 第一次花钱买软件
<GODDOG> 纪念一下
<woju> GODDOG: 多少钱，什么软件？
<GODDOG> woju: Dash 128RMB
<GODDOG> woju: 一个挺有用的查文档的软件 我很喜欢
<GODDOG> woju: 免费的是查三次就要等8s 很蛋疼
<woju> 我02年时候上黄色网站，用搜索查到的国外的黄色网站，需要点击一个网页按扭，我当时不知道怎么回事，结果消费了一两百块，在电话费里面扣，当时是拨号上网
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 艾利和应该不错吧 .. cc SonyNaoCanFen
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: 你还没拿到啊?
<GODDOG> woju: 可能是买了一个月的会员 lol
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 别人的，买了快一年了还没拆封
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: .....
<bumanghuo> qiongmanghuo: 之前美亚 bug 价弄的嘛，好像就出了邮费
<qiongmanghuo> bumanghuo: K420和你换换换
<bumanghuo> ....
<GODDOG> qiongmanghuo: AKG k420？
<woju> GODDOG: mac软件？
<GODDOG> woju: 嗯
<qiongmanghuo> GODDOG: .
 * qiongmanghuo 我要出掉AKG K420换LG HBS-750!!!!
 * qiongmanghuo 我要出掉AKG K420换LG HBS-750!!!!
<GODDOG> woju: 在win下面也没找到过 Linux下貌似也没找到
<bumanghuo> 不过声音应该不会比 hbs750 差，都是韩国货嘛
<woju> GODDOG: 没用过mac，感觉mac给我的印象就是像艺术品，不实用，但是很时髦
 * woju 今天够热的，可能又要降温了，要么就是我病了
<SonyNaoCanFen> bumanghuo: 赞美艾利和
<GODDOG> woju: 还好 至少这个命令行很美观 而且不用关机
<GODDOG> woju: 没有长时间的用过Linux 当然 如果手机不算的话
<woju> GODDOG: 感觉现在windows7长时间不关机也影响不大
<woju> GODDOG: 以前内存不够的时候都装双系统，现在用上虚拟机了
<GODDOG> woju: 嗯 其实我买Pro有点后悔 因为发现灵刃之类的笔记本更轻巧一点
 * woju 吃完饭过后，舌苔明显变淡
<GODDOG> woju: 学生党 每天就是背着书本和电脑到处跑
 * KEVIN-YING-00 到了新公司，不习惯用zabbix怎么办？原来用nagios的。
<woju> GODDOG: 有钱，我的电脑主机才1000块钱买的
<qiongmanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: 我们买dell, thinkpad有优惠价, 果断入x1c 3rd吧
<GODDOG> woju: 算了吧  技术渣才以提升硬件来提升电脑速度
<SonyNaoCanFen> qiongmanghuo: 请直接告诉我优惠后的xps13 和x1c的价格.
<woju> GODDOG: 你用这么高配置的电脑一般运行什么软件？
<qiongmanghuo> SonyNaoCanFen: dell员工关怀计划我不知道折扣是多少, 联想员工的折扣是7折
<woju> GODDOG: 我怎么觉得我赛扬3.0G双核cpu开个360浏览器内存够用
<woju> GODDOG: 我还用vmware开了一个虚拟机，还开了两个qq
<yunfan> woju: give me a iso of win, i want to launch a vm on my ubuntu
<yunfan> cc onlylove_
<woju> yunfan: 你自己上网下啊，让我给你传一个？
<qiongmanghuo> yunfan: https://www.modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Virtual Machine (VM), Windows Virtual PC & Browserstack | Modern.IE (@ modern.ie)
<yunfan> qiongmanghuo: i need a iso
<yunfan> woju: nope , just give me a downloadable url
<woju> yunfan: 你不是能上网吗？
<yunfan> qiongmanghuo: got it, looks like its more cool
<GODDOG> woju: 一个chrome 一个vim QQ itunes
<GODDOG> yunfan: 你能用百度云么？
<woju> GODDOG: 多少内存？
<GODDOG> yunfan: 给你一个win8x64的镜像链接？
<GODDOG> woju: 8G
<qiongmanghuo> yunfan: 必须的
<yunfan> qiongmanghuo: the ie6 on xp image only cost 800M
<yunfan> qiongmanghuo: i think they could improve more and present more app container like this
<woju> yunfan: 不能打中文？
<yunfan> just like docker
<qiongmanghuo> yunfan: 800M太大啦!
<yunfan> woju: the xim crashed at this tmux sesison, i dont want to restart
<yunfan> qiongmanghuo: yes, 100m is a acceptable size for a normal app
<yunfan> qiongmanghuo: like qq
<yunfan> i tried crossover yesterday by the advice of kandu
<yunfan> but it failed to install ie7 on my machine , fuck
<yunfan> the qq international v1.6 could be logined using my accounts, but after that, it jus freeze for ever
<qiongmanghuo> yunfan: 别用qq了
 * QiongMangHuo 可读性上了一个台阶
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: if you pay me the salary
<onlylove_> yunfan: why not tm
<yunfan> onlylove_: how ?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 开虚拟机, 别的都不靠谱
<yunfan> onlylove_: i can see chinese, its just the xim crashed
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: but vm solution cant do screen capture
<yunfan> which is one thing i need to concact with my workmate
<onlylove_> yunfan: tencent tm比qq清静
<woju> tmux比xfce4-terminal好用？
<woju> 头一次听说tmux
<yunfan> woju: i am using nested tmux currently
<yunfan> woju: i use a tmux locally and in each window, i connect to a remote server which run a tmux session
<woju> yunfan: 高级，我这种农民不会用
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 高级，我这种农民不会用
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 高级，我这种渔民不会用
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: lol
<woju> 我都用screen+xfce4-terminal
<onlylove_> yunfan: msg
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 丫不能好好说话么
<onlylove_> bumanghuo: 输入法挂了，怎么好好说
<woju> onlylove_: 可以打汉语拼音啊，英语好男看懂，nest是雀巢的意思吗？
<yunfan> ok 可以讲中文了
<yunfan> 原来只要把外面的tmux detach 一下 换个终端进来就性
<alvin_rxg> gaoji, wo zhezhong muming buhui yong
<woju> yunfan: 你有娃没有？
<yunfan> woju: 没有 我女朋友不能生育
<woju> yunfan: 可以克隆人啊
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: zheme shuang!
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 多练英语 以后去千人斩大白鹅
<woju> yunfan: 那就可以不戴套子多好
<alvin_rxg> woju: +1024
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 恩 没办法 他们几个都是这样
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我有十个女朋友
<onlylove_> yunfan: 地址给你了
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 名叫 jill ？
<woju> yunfan: 你是中华帝国的皇帝？
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 冲田杏梨什么的，jill多无聊
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 左手5个 右手5个
<woju> yunfan: 那只能算两个
<woju> yunfan: 别吹牛说10个
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这个sfx居然只是个字解压的 我还以为直接打包了vm在里面 真是让我大师所望
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: import一下嘛, 协议不允许打包分发的
 * woju 如何才能不妒忌，有药吃吗？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://www.tootoo.cn/product-1038000-zh_cn.html?ttad_source=ttad&ttad_pos=hom_second_03
<alvin_rxg> Title: 澳大利亚肥羊排 800g/袋-沱沱工社 (@ tootoo.cn)
<GODDOG> yunfan: 你有两个女朋友 是个男朋友
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: vbox 是GPL
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 怎么做?
<GODDOG> s/是/十
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 你买的是多少钱的那种？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: é¡¿.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 炖
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 有大锅的话, 甚至可以跟鲫鱼一起炖, 一个小时就能出奶白的羊汤
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 基蛋
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我想要是wine把应用打包起来 自己也弄进去 做个可执行文件挺好的 就跟java的jar那样
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 条件不允许
<yunfan> GODDOG: 你怎么知道我是男的呢
<yunfan> onlylove_: 恩
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 当年picasa就是这么做的
<yunfan> 我这里在搞展销 哦
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那不错
<woju> 展销是什么，好高级
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 黑科技没有脚本放出来？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: TeamViewer好像也是这么做的
<GODDOG> yunfan: 我说的好像不分男女啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那个ova 怎么启？
 * woju 农民也是人
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我没用过
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 大概是import, 你看readme.txt啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 就一个ova文件 没别的 我还以为是磁盘景象呢
<yunfan> 这个还不如qemu那个方便
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: ova直接import就好
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我正在下载中
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 终于找到了  原来是该死的ubuuntu全局菜单
<yunfan> 把那个全局菜单隐藏到系统级去了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 乖
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 白老板明明是在用rh规则
<woju> happyaron: 你是单身吗？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这个是英文版本的  鹅
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不影响使用吧?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 影响 中文自体都没有 你试试浏览下百度
<woju> 阿龙是单身吗？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 还没下载好
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 装个中文包
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 这个算是正版, 不用破解, 多好
<yunfan> onlylove_: 都下不了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 中文包可以直接装？without input chinese?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 嘿嘿 这个也要激活 只不过给了你30天试用
<woju> yunfan: 你都有10个女朋友了怎么还那么大的恨意，10个女朋友也满足不了你？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 是吗? 那我不用了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 找个xp iso来用把
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 继续我的中文 win7 home basic
<woju> 我的盗版win7旗舰版装不上powershell，系统也没自带
<GODDOG> woju: 那是什么上古神器？
<woju> GODDOG: powershell你没听说过？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 好像不用激活
<yunfan> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGkjBAe  QiongMangHuo
<alvin_rxg> Title: XTZJ_GhostXP_SP3_V2014.iso_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制 (@ baidu.com)
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: yao de
<woju> 总觉得电脑应该配两个显示器，一个是书，一个是笔和纸
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不用这个, 我虚拟机里是msdn的版本
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: what ever
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: http://msdn.itellyou.cn/
<alvin_rxg> Title: MSDN, 我告诉你 (@ itellyou.cn)
<onlylove_> yunfan: ed2k，下不了么？
<GODDOG> woju: 听过 不过没用过 感觉很难用
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: baidu disk is more cool :]
<woju> GODDOG: 没用过，感觉很难用，你会算命？
<GODDOG> woju: 我们图书馆里  还有powershell的入门书
<yunfan> fuck , the xim crased again and again
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: "more cool"........
<yunfan> fuck you ubuntu
<woju> GODDOG: 我八百年没看过书了，书好贵
<yunfan> and the default pinyin ime sucks too
<GODDOG> woju: 它用了一个power嘛 一般越牛逼的东西越难用 比如Vim
<woju> GODDOG: 我指的纸书
<GODDOG> woju: 确实贵 学校不发不住我都买不起
<woju> GODDOG: 的确，说自己牛都要怀疑下，叫各frogshell会好很多
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/639705  刚推的.
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 14
<GODDOG> woju: 我上次买书 是买一本CP5 花了100RMB
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 不过这个还是一次弄不干净
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 我打算买个锋速3
<woju> 大家知道萝卜的英文吗？这个好像不是四级词汇，我查了下，很陌生
<woju> GODDOG: 要是家附近有个图书馆就好了
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 这个两层刀片儿不太靠谱
<woju> GODDOG: 比如住市图书馆附近
<woju> windows这个名字取的怎么样？
<GODDOG> woju: 有图书馆？ 太慢了 不如去买电子版
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 给我一个ubuntu上不容易崩溃的输入法
<GODDOG> 图书馆出的书2004年出版的都算新的
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo: 什么是op？
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 那个 5 层的估计没啥必要
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 胡子多就锋速三，我这种10块钱的就够了.... 早上洗脸涂过洗面奶的时候刮正合适
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 我的这个两层的搞不定，还是有剩余的
<woju> 留着胡子才叫丑，像我这种帅哥就是要找丑的感觉
<BuMangHuo> 过几天下单个锋速3
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 锋速三我试过，确实很舒服
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 这个便宜的用来练手看看会不会挂破
<yunfan> roylez: 胡子多就买个理发用的推子
<GODDOG>  /naems
<woju> yunfan: 你有胡子刮没有？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 得多到你那种程度吧
<yunfan> woju: ]
<roylez> yunfan: 你的胡子多到头发掉光可以刮胡子去做假发了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我今天是光溜溜的
<woju> 我以前遇到一个人，他喜欢拿电动刮胡刀在肚皮上刮，结果肚子上开始长了
<woju> 女人只要勤刮，也能长胡子应该
<GODDOG> woju: 需要激素
<woju> GODDOG: 必须吗？
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗， /n 就够了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: fcitx没崩溃过
<GODDOG> woju: 想要找到茂密一些 就需要 lol
<woju> GODDOG: 前列腺不好，胡子就浓密不起来，我就是这样
<GODDOG> roylez: what's means？
<roylez> GODDOG: /n == /names
<GODDOG> roylez: 谢谢
<freeflying> android盒子上用什么软件播NAS上的片源
<yunfan> 我靠  我用apt-get remove ibus 他居然灭了ubuntu-desktop
<yunfan> 搞得我只好重新装回来
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 略超预算，这牌子很牛逼？ 贵这么多
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: jbl啊, 大家都说好, 我现在在用的箱子也是jbl的.
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这么牛逼？
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 微软的outlook现在做的很不错了
<yunfan> freeflying: try a box with sata port
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.176.G7Fn9V&id=19811932459&ns=1&abbucket=6&_u=tum7j6mfc77#detail   我当时99买的, 现在竟然还涨价了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 美国 JBL Duet 2.0二重奏 多媒体音箱 有源笔记本小音箱-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<yunfan> freeflying: about 499
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 我只需要imap/smtp快, 附件不受限制, 就行了
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 那完全满足啊
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 而且web界面不输给gmail
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 经常是, gmail给我退信说rar不让发送, exe不让发送.
 * woshihamo 先把12306换过来...
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那无脑入jbl？
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: 我的建议是无脑入个支持蓝牙的. 平时想听歌方便.
<woju> 如果有天核能用于电池，家庭制作核能驱动蜜蜂大小的导弹
<woju> 从上海飞到北京
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 插个apple tv不就ok了？ 不用单独选带蓝牙版本吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: apple tv... 赞, 确实, 你说得对
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我考虑有几个hdmi输入就可以了
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 我还专门有个live.cn的邮箱给国内的服务用...
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Sign In (@ live.com *FROM* live.cn)
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 目前有个闲置的…… 只拿来看照片
<onlylove_> yunfan: 硬依赖的
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: 既然这样, 那就无脑天龙就好了.
<onlylove_> yunfan: so 你还是另想办法吧
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: 别的都不能做到无脑, 天龙还是可以的.
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: ... 赞. 我没. 我就一个个人的gmail, 然后剩下的走公司的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果可能的话，还是不用ubuntu这个坑的好
<xiamanghuo> WhatsGoingOn: 上午贴那套天龙木有功放，还得无脑入个功放
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 陪个马兰士的功放
<xiamanghuo> xiamanghuo: sony那几套都没hdmi输入，被我pass了
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 杀？
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 马兰士 av接收器
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: http://item.jd.com/961048.html
<WhatsGoingOn> xiamanghuo: ^^
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 发错人了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: woshihamo: 我擦, 发的是貂啊!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你看见没?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 那毛上的光泽
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看看人家team!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: sigh... 不如狗啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 一直强调最大号, 胖子真是不被待见啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得应该让 woshihamo 去戒色吧混一年.
<woju> 大家平均每天上班忙活几小时，闲逛几小时？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 听名字就合适他
<WhatsGoingOn> woju: 忙一个小时
<woju> WhatsGoingOn: 闲逛7小时？我发觉越空闲的工作工资越高
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你有那么忙?
<WhatsGoingOn> woju: 闲逛6小时. 我每天都晚来一小时.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 有啊, nnnd, 刚拿到的driver源码, 有问题.
<onlylove_> 你们TMD把nick改回来会死
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 不会. 但是不改回去也不会.
<woju> 什么时候工作像游戏一样有意思?
<WhatsGoingOn> woju: 都没意思
<woju> WhatsGoingOn: 那你喜欢做些什么？
 * woshihamo lualu
<WhatsGoingOn>   /kick woju 喜欢kick别人
<woju> WhatsGoingOn: 感觉游戏的本质就是pk
<roylez> WhatsGoingOn: 黑毛渣？
<roylez> woju: 蜗居？
<woju> roylez: 莴苣
<woju> 学习才是一生的游戏感觉
<roylez> woju: 蜗菊？
<woju> roylez: 莴苣，谢谢
<woshihamo> roylez: 你猜我是谁？
<roylez> woju: 什么都是游戏，生活就是游戏
<roylez> woshihamo: roguelike，运气很重要，死一次嗝屁
<roylez> woshihamo: 黑毛
<woju> roylez: 恩，有模拟人生呢
<woju> roylez: 盖房子，开车，比赛
<woshihamo> woju: ooxx呢？
<woju> woshihamo: 如果你很爱一个人的话，你觉得你会摸她的胸部吗？
<woshihamo> woju: 好问题
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: BuMangHuo xiamanghuo roylez ^^^ 都来看看这个问题
<roylez> woshihamo: 跟爱不爱没关系。苍老师的胸你也想摸，你不爱她，你爸的胸你不会摸，你很爱他
<woshihamo> roylez: 好见地...
<woshihamo> roylez: 老死机
<roylez> woshihamo: 要摸就摸，其他管个毛
<woju> 我见过摸胸的视频，都很尴尬
<roylez> woju: 不是有大街上摸1000个胸的视频么...
<woju> roylez: 没见过，呵呵
<roylez> woju: 自己去搜
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<WhatsGoingOn> wo
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 我刚才重启去了, 没看到问题哦
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<onlylove_> 现在的骗子真TM猖獗
<woju> roylez: 刚看了下
<woju> 女人的胸一摸成金，再摸成铜，三摸成铁
<roylez> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/005znbNJjw1enp4wcd1zyj30k00efwfq.jpg
<woshihamo> roylez:赞
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/639745
<alvin_rxg> Title: 华东华南：Gillette 吉列 锋速3 敏锐动力 电动剃须刀（1刀架1刀头） 44.5元（可99减30）_京东优惠_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 电动???
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怎么个电动?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ^^
<woshihamo> QiongMangHuo: 电动牙刷知道么？
<woshihamo> QiongMangHuo: 震动棒知道么？
<woshihamo> QiongMangHuo: 小可爱知道么？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我想入, 我的剃须刀刀片不行了, 刀片比整机更贵
<woshihamo> QiongMangHuo: 小蝴蝶知道么？
<QiongMangHuo> woshihamo: ...........................................
<WhatsGoingOn> ......................
<QiongMangHuo> woshihamo: 你这么憋得慌啊?
<woshihamo> QiongMangHuo:啥？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 就是刀片上下震动, 小幅度的.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 无法想象
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BD%E4%C9%AB&fr=ala0
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%BD%E4%C9%AB&fr=ala0
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 发错人了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 北京没货啊!!!!!
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3494828588
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 这你都感兴趣?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我的飞利浦刀片不行了, 刀片比整机更贵
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 剃须刀, 我现在最推荐的就是博朗了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 现在多数剃须刀用的不是刀片了... 都是往复式刀头
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 用到剃须刀的马达坏了, 刀头都不需要换
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 博郎贵啊
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 往复式...你这个还是小蝴蝶啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 同级别, 略便宜. (跟飞利浦和松下比)
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 我还真不知道小蝴蝶是啥
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 往复式的好, 还可以修鬓角
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我打算放弃ubuntu了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 但是 贵...
<woshihamo> yunfan:赞
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3494667447  好好看看.
<onlylove_> yunfan: 早点脱坑早点不折腾
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我刚才彻底删掉ibus了 也确认没有相关进程  结果ibus那个快捷键还在 输入法的那个语言切换也在 就是不起作用而已  tmd
<roylez> yunfan: 赞
<yunfan> 而且删除了以后把我的NM也高调了
<woshihamo> WhatsGoingOn: 吓死了，赶紧来一发压压惊
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: lol~
<yunfan> 现在真的很火大  这都是什么人在维护这些软件啊
<woshihamo> yunfan: -> happyaron
<yunfan> 一定是阿蛋这种从来不用自家产品的人
<roylez> yunfan: 用Mac吧，现在Linux时间一坨坨的 systemd, pulseaudio, avahi, dbus, ibus，各种不和谐，各种斗各种坑
<yunfan> 而且他自己弄不好 却搞得很复杂 我想弄也不好弄
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: ibus现在极其混乱, 源码里很多东西只能在fedora下搞
<yunfan> 所以我打算试试arch了 roylez
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你自己logout一次貌似就好了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/309971
<woshihamo> yunfan: arch大法好
<yunfan> onlylove_: 好个p我刚才重启了n次
<WhatsGoingOn> woshihamo: 你竟然不用驼峰命名
<roylez> yunfan: 用arch也摆脱不了上面的问题，用Mac，主动变脑残
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那就不知道了……反正不用u好久了
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: done
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 乖, 摸摸头
<yunfan> roylez: 我有mac 也是烂  前几天下了刺杀那个片看 结果那个播放器没有加载字幕功能
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你用什么
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: "飞利浦适合用力按在脸上转圈来回来去蹭" 这句话看得我快哭了
<onlylove_> roylez: 其实我觉得systemd是最大的坑，其次是pulseaudio
<QiongMangHuo> 太贴切
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 自己建立过linux repo mirror没
<roylez> yunfan: brew install mplayer.... 我用这个
<onlylove_> yunfan: 目前暂时用debian，因为没找到比apt更好的包管理
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是的. 博朗一刀净, "直接变太监的既视感"
<WhatsGoingOn> tryit: 没...
<roylez> yunfan: 其实我大多数片都是小米盒子上看的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 但是……也不知道能用多久了
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 哦，准备在内网建个repo
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 送旅行盒不?
<yunfan> roylez: 老子就是用这个的 垃圾 还有那个xmpp客户端 只能每次输入参数去加入conference 也是脑残设计
<QiongMangHuo> シェーバー用保護ケース
<QiongMangHuo> 哦 有
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不用电动了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 电动的好的太贵
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 电动的方便很多.
<yunfan> roylez: 装了pidgin结果人家X不支持系统的输入法 都是脑残
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 三百多啊. 不用换刀头的.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 手动 100 的就快成了顶级了的
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道为啥我没有你那些问题
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这刀头也是和整机差不多价格....
<yunfan> roylez: 所以我现在都习惯用英文了
<onlylove_> yunfan: OSX的话……我觉得就不如用windows了，反正都那么样
<roylez> onlylove_: windows太脏，不是一点半点
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 手动有不需要换刀头的?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你在用啥?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 这种刀头不需要换的, 不是刀片.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 电动的迟早要换
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00JJIZYB4
<onlylove_> roylez: 无所谓了，工具而已，windows可以玩游戏，linux上没有我想玩的，仅此而已
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我现在用的吉列威锋
<yunfan> roylez: 你在win上弄个babun还行 不过还是有不少系统设置什么得不习惯
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好便宜...
<yunfan> 毕竟我是习惯了命令
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对哇
 * QiongMangHuo 我也威锋好了!
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo 电动得震得连疼
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我的松下的, 大一用到现在了, 刀头完全没压力
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你还是锋速3起步吧，也不差几个钱
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这个是. 刀片的还好, 往复的很震.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你还是锋速5起步吧，也不差几个钱
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn:你的水果呢？
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 水果?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这么多年 我就是反复在电动手动剃须之间徘徊
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 哦, 应该快到了吧
<BuMangHuo> 对，锋隐超顺也不到 100
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 每个用一段时间就不爽
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 毛，这都快下班了
<BuMangHuo> .....
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo:  	2014-12-29 12:23:24 	您的订单已发往【太阳宫站】
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 今天能来不?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 能啊, 我选择的付费当日送达
<woju> 既然工作都可以通过电脑完成，那为什么不远程办公？
 * roylez 
 * roylez 见证 WhatsGoingOn QiongMangHuo 搞基
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我只是保守的建议你用gentoo，毕竟arch现在是systemd，而且三天两头的变
 * QiongMangHuo mail 5条MX 能通4条
<QiongMangHuo> gmail
<roylez> woju: 我就在家办公啊
<WhatsGoingOn> systemd赛高啊
<woju> roylez: 你们公司有多少人？都在家里办公？
<WhatsGoingOn> 1024
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果不介意init的话，还是debian吧，我用了没几天opensuse自己滚回来了，包管理不方便
<roylez> woju: 我们公司几十万人吧。。。。我们team有那么几个在家的
<woju> roylez: 工作的时候如何和同事沟通呢?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 比方我在debian下面装个wm，那么它会自己把x装上，但是opensuse真的就只给你装wm
<roylez> woju: 邮件，即时聊天，电话
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 我还等着拿你的水果坐火车呢
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 你这掉链子不行啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 或者centos，反正……我也找不出啥好用的
 * WoBuShiHamo arch赛高
<woju> roylez: 感觉电脑应该配几个显示器，一个显示器专门用来和同事沟通
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 你几点走啊?
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 我打个电话, 让他来晚点儿.
<roylez> onlylove_: debian的依赖做得有些过火了，arch稍微好点，但是arch又升级太频繁变化太快
<QiongMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: Accrued Balance 和 Year End Balance哪个对? 现在这俩数还不一致
<QiongMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: 我Year End Balance写的6, 我需不需要再放一天啊?
<yunfan> onlylove_: debian跟ubuntu是一路货色
<QiongMangHuo> debian好debian妙debian呱呱叫
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo:year end准
<woju> roylez: 一个人呆家里觉得寂寞吗？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 关键是非常复杂
<roylez> onlylove_: 所以如果是自己每天用的，装arch，服务器，debian
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo: 你还得休一天
<QiongMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: 那我得再请一天
<yunfan> 有空我要试试arch
<onlylove_> roylez: 是的，但是真的没办法
<onlylove_> yunfan: debian比U好很多
<yunfan> 然后重新用回i3 wm
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo: 请请请
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我一直在用openbox
<yunfan> onlylove_: 都是一路货啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我说的是平铺式的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实更喜欢fluxbox，但是那货自己带的taskbar不知道怎么搞
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我知道是一路货，但是真的比U好太多
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你人哪去了? 拿K420和你换, 没回答我啊
<woju> onlylove_: 为什么不用xfce4?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 平铺不是有awesome和dwm嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan: arch刚出的时候我用过，那时候还不错，后来受不了三天两头的折腾
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不过arch的依赖确实比debian干净 cc roylez
<yunfan> onlylove_: i3比较接近我喜欢的ion3
<yunfan> onlylove_: 另外他比较简单
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我屏幕小，不习惯瓦片
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不过也许哪天我可以自己做一个  我对i3的命令体系就跟对redis的一样 又爱又狠
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这跟大小没啥关系
<onlylove_> 我突然想问，被我ignore的，我怎么和他讲，我看不到他说话，麻烦别MSG
<yunfan> onlylove_: 这些wm不是非得切割的 也可以是像tmux那样的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哦，那样的话我喜欢dwm
<yunfan> onlylove_: 管他呢 彻底ignore
<onlylove_> yunfan: 客户端显示有个msg……真的很烦
<woju> 现在硬件的更新速度这几年降下来了，大部分电脑都是4G内存
<WoBuShiHamo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42466
<yunfan> onlylove_: 现在我有个虚拟机开着 qq 感觉不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 中央网信办成为CNNIC的主管单位 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> 终于可以在lin下玩了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 其实也不是dwm，我记得是个加强版的dwm，反正用了一段时间，觉得还是用回openbox了
<woju> 怎么这么可卡顿，大家都是这样吗？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 毕竟还是比较习惯box
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我喜欢快捷键的
<yunfan> 我讨厌老用鼠标点
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我用过的好用的客户端是tencentTM
<onlylove_> yunfan: box也有快捷键
<onlylove_> yunfan: 反正都是自己写
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没有像vim那样严谨地设计
<yunfan> onlylove_: 假如有个box跟vi/emacs那样设计快捷键 也会比较方便
<onlylove_>  不过dwm的快捷键我好像就记着alt+enter了？好像是打开终端
<yunfan> onlylove_: 比如说窗口大小 也可以考虑快捷键调整
<onlylove_> 额……这个没想过……
<onlylove_> 但是feh和mplay放超过分辨率的东西会很麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove_: 弄些绑定就行 我的i3就有一些绑定是10px地调整区域大小的
<yunfan> onlylove_: mplayer可以自适应 再说你可以全屏
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不能换啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 换吧换吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你多少出?
<WhatsGoingOn> mplayer赛高
<WhatsGoingOn> 自动调整大小.
<onlylove_> WoBuShiHamo: cnnic的证书可以彻底撤销了的意思？
<woju> 为什么大点的公司内部不架个bbs之类的
<WoBuShiHamo> onlylove_: 早就blacklist了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不过我一般是切割上下两个窗口 上面放 mplayer 下面放聊天工具 呵呵
<onlylove_> yunfan: 考虑到视频的问题……我还是让mplayer单独一个workspace
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不是我的嘛，你开个价格，我给你问问
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不过我也很少看了，反正我双系统的，开linux肯定是做一些必须用Linux的事情
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那算了, 等发家致富了买hbs750就是了
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> 我听说艾利和的这个不防汗....
<BuMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: ^^
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 发家致富以后把现在的便宜出给我吧
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 现在用的AKG K420, 128包快递给你
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 土壕
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 土壕送我套音响吧
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你队形保持的不错
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我没有
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 谢谢昂
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你不是还没发家致富么
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 先出了再买嘛
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 要不要
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我对那个没研究……
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: http://item.jd.com/173134.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【爱科技AKGK420P】AKG K420 头戴可折叠便携式耳机 海军蓝【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 不是，其实最主要问题是，我不用耳机……
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 那你凑什么热闹....
<woju> jiero: 跑北京去了？
<jiero> woju: 嗯。
<woju> jiero: 特地去北京搞G
<woju> jiero: 特地去北京搞G?
<jiero> woju:  ... 你在哪里我去找你
<woju> jiero: 我？我已经有g友了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 现在的视频问题不大的
 * woju 我是60岁的老农民
 * jiero 向 woju 丢拖把
<jiero> yunfan: 你去过创客空间吗？
<woju> 搞外贸目前来说的是不是有电脑英语好就行了？我遇到两三个搞外贸的就坐家里和老外联系不用上班
<yunfan> jiero: 非正式地去过
<woju> jiero: 你大学上了几年？
<jiero> yunfan:  我现在在这里，当志愿者。说的是这里的资源随便我用。
<yunfan> jiero: 那让你住么？
<jiero> yunfan:  这里没有住宿。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 他们有仓库啊
<jiero> yunfan: 没问过。
<yunfan> jiero: 你买个帐篷睡袋就可以了 300快搞定
<yunfan> 200搞定帐篷 100搞定睡袋+枕头
<jiero> yunfan: 帐篷只要100
<yunfan> jiero: 那就200
<jiero> yunfan: 睡袋有了。
<yunfan> jiero: 那不就行了 你睡他那还方便点
<yunfan> jiero: 不过北京的创客搞得不如魔都的新车间
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 你不是去天津了?
<jiero> yunfan:  关键是北京的人不行
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 没去。
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。。。。反正这里都有有钱。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 关键我做什么呀。。。。
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 【北京地铁平谷线将经过河北燕郊 通向天津市区[衰]】@法制晚报：北京地铁平谷线初步方案考虑经过河北三河、燕郊地区进入平谷，并且与天津协商，延伸至天津蓟县最终到天津市区。这条轨道线路由于线由较长，将采取大站快车的方式，6、7公里设站一座，达到快速通行的目的。
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 这就是火车啊
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 我就想知道多少钱一趟...
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn:  这次新票价留了啊
<QiongMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: 这和城际火车有什么区别?
<yunfan> jiero: 你不是说当志愿者么 就好好地做志愿者工作就是了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 有区别 城际火车没这么便宜
<jiero> yunfan: 志愿者的意思是我随意做我的项目。。。
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 城际火车8块到天津
<yunfan> jiero: 我很久不关注这个了 你可以看看他们可有室内种菜的项目
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 你把钱都给我, 然后就没那么多烦心事一心只想生存了, 赶紧的!
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不是吧 你说的那是绿皮到杨柳青呢
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ^
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 超过多少以后每加多少公里加一块钱
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 地铁不能跟绿皮比吧
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn:数公里就可以了嘛
<woju> jiero: 你会点什么？
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 现在最大的问题就是4个小时那个怎么解决
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 分我一半.
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  丫的。我才几百元。。。今天中午刚蹭饭的。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不过话又说回来就算城际是2快 地铁是20快 你又能奈他何？
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 4个小时都忍不了? 还要解决一次?
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 把家产给我
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 地铁里有没有别人的wifi可以上?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。家产。。。-60万债务么。。。
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: 估计没有，国人还没这么开放
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 好啊, 这债务是房产的债务, 给我吧
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 不是。是学费债务。
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 我教你一招在地铁里弄个wifi蜜罐 sid=CMCC
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 扯
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 扯光你的毛！
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 刚才打错了, 不是wifi, 是wife.
<yunfan> 这样你就可以在地铁里搞一次 warwalking了
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 那只有10根
<woju> test
<yunfan> jiero: 也可以借用他们的3d打印
<yunfan> 其实我想过一个创业项目 是硬件的
<jiero> yunfan:  那有啥用。。。
<yunfan> 是提供楼宇对讲机的client模拟
<jiero> yunfan: 我今天去了咖啡厅，随意就跟旁边的人说了一个想法。
<yunfan> 然后可以让人刷脸开门
<yunfan> 或者语音开门 都行
<yunfan> 只要你的那边芯片不要太烂
<jiero> yunfan: 就是咖啡厅出租 口罩和耳机 （隐秘交谈，也不干扰别的客人）
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn: https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/call-chinese-authority-stop-blocking-major-internet-services-such-gmail-great-firewall/LdTvXqJw
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* call for the Chinese authority to stop blocking major Internet services, such as Gmail,  ... (@ whitehouse.gov)
<yunfan> jiero: just do it
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 楼宇对讲机有没可能随便刷机？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 基本没可能
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我上次随便搜了下 他们说有个通用协议的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那个不是重点，重点是，你怎么刷，他不可能让你随便刷，然后问题就来了，你要把那个拆开么
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 太少票了
<WoBuShiHamo> WhatsGoingOn:投啊
<WhatsGoingOn> WoBuShiHamo: 忘了账号了. 正在找回
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/397525
<alvin_rxg> Title: Marmot 土拨鼠Ama Dablam 男款羽绒服（800蓬） $123.57（需用码，约￥860）_STP优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 用不上
<BuMangHuo> 羽绒服这种东西是给东北人准备的吧
<BuMangHuo> 北京这种地方，冬天甜铁锁都没事儿，要啥羽绒服
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 考虑到室内太热, 只有短袖+羽绒服合适北京
<jackness> 大家下午好
<BuMangHuo> 哎，这个思路对头
<QiongMangHuo> 这都不知道, 撤销荣誉会员资格
<jiero> BuMangHuo QiongMangHuo 考虑到我要背包，羽绒服应该设计为后背可开缝可拆卸
 * jiero 摸摸 抱抱 BuMangHuo  QiongMangHuo  我又一次感到了无法选择。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 听起来是小受专用的羽绒服
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你说我是不是像男人。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我最近又无聊了
<woju> jiero: 力气大的叫男人
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  我妈问我在朋友心中是什么印象。
<jiero> woju: 我下肢力气还算可以。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 告诉她，别乱想， 你哪里来的朋友。。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ........
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。我是被抛弃的。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我是 jiero 的朋友, 当他不和我讨论他的感情问题的时候
<woju> jiero: 被阿龙哥抛弃了？
<BuMangHuo> 好吧，不讨论问题的时候， jiero 还是有朋友的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 你们。。。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我的意思是你壕到没朋友嘛
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。凭什么。
<woju> 女人还是等别人来追比较好
<woju> 女人要矜持，男人要稳重
<woju> 女人要勤快，男人要聪明
<jiero> woju:  我都要。
<jiero> woju: 我既能矜持也能稳重也勤快也聪明
 * jiero 曾经对自己的要求是女人男人的传统优良品德我觉得优良的我都要有。
 * jiero 还是害怕。。。
<woju> jiero: 太霸气了不好的
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 不觉得有什么好品行是区分男女的
<woju> 我以前初中时候喜欢一个女同学，结果人家就是不理我，哪里晓得她心理曾经有我
<woju> 女人最好不要主动
<woju> 暗示一下就可以了，不要穷追不舍
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 不分，但是男人不学。
<jiero> woju: 那就是不合适吧。
<woju> jiero: 很多人都可以结婚生育
<woju> jiero: 人最重要的是没有心理问题
<jiero> woju:  。。。无聊。。。
<woju> 心理问题的具体体现就是表现在这个人有没有结交朋友的能力，讨不讨人喜欢
<woju> 一般能结交朋友的人，都是正常，有心理问题的人每10个就有一个
<yunfan> onlylove_: 所以那就干脆做模拟客户端也成
<woju> 没有心理问题的人都是可爱的
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ^^ 这好像是我们英国HR
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 地址是伦敦, 名字也对的上
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 啥情况?
<woju> 我高中时候开始喜欢班上一个女人，结果她太主动，我觉得没意思没继续，后来闹翻了，据说现在都在诅咒我
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 何必呢?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 她看得懂中文? 华人?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你成天发牢骚 我保护你
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 河北人在伦敦
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ... w duan?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你这kickban自己同事, 真的大丈夫?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 有腔调啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我父母朋友刚上门来给了我一个女孩子的联系方式 额
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 霸道
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo: 腻害
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 霸道
<onlylove_> yunfan: 真好，还有人给你
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo: 吊
<jiero> yunfan:  赶紧联系呀，父母给你的肯定是一个他们认为的怪人
<QiongMangHuo> 跪安吧
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo: 发错了，应该是这个 屌
<QiongMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: 你还不走?
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo:找杀机
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<jiero> WoBuShiHamo: 杀机取乱
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 中文八级
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  我穷呀。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 骗鬼
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你这意思是我中文太差了，必须考级。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 富二代泥奏凯
<cherrot> =。=
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我们这里剩女比较多
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你现在哪里?
<yunfan> onlylove_: 男的都跑出去混了 女孩子他们喜欢放家里
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 记得很久之前你说你要跳槽的
<jiero> cherrot:  你现在陷入温柔乡了？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 好奇怪……
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 另外 伦敦的HR不叫april
<cherrot> jiero: 温柔乡个屁 还露滴牡丹开呢
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 妹子壕快递个妹子来
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 回帝都了
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 那叫啥?
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 貌似是新来的marketing
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 自己查啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 帮我看看wifi问题啊
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 目前还没
 * WhatsGoingOn 啊哈哈哈
<jiero> cherrot: 很多旅行到深圳的妹子请喝咖啡，去应召呀
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 名字对的上, 是那个部门的反正
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 快递来
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你再仔细看看
<WhatsGoingOn> 死都死了, 还管她是谁?
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。你竟然这么淫荡。。
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 妹子壕快递个妹子来
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有什么奇怪的
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: "IRC: <AprilW> "
<cherrot> 你们这些乱换昵称的都邹凯
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你把人家宣传途径疯了，还让人咋工作？
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: iwldvm iwlmvm这连个模块是干啥的
<cherrot> jiero: 你竟然能看懂才是真淫荡
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 哦, 那个merry xmas的老板
<jiero> cherrot: 我见到没见过的语句就去搜索了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 辅助
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我家里很少有说，剩女啥的，都是差不多就结婚了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 或者我不知道
<WoBuShiHamo> freeflying:wife坏了？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: iwlwifi/dvm/iwldvm.ko
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: iwlwifi驱动的一部分
<jiero> onlylove_:  山东城里才晚婚，有点奇怪
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 分层模块化
<jiero> onlylove_: 我知道好多28 ~ 29 的未婚，好些算漂亮的了。
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 上上上
<jiero> WoBuShiHamo: 上个毛
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 模块都加载了
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 志向要远大一点，不要局限于毛
<jiero> WoBuShiHamo: 我看上的几乎都会把我拉黑的感觉。
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: dvm和mvm都是和firmware配合的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 不过起来默认是ap模式
<jiero> WoBuShiHamo: 至少第一时间把我拉黑
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 我觉得就是你的目标有我呢体
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 目标有问题
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 不能只想上个毛
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: firmware加载了
<jiero> WoBuShiHamo: 我就是喜欢不需要我的人。
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 那你喜欢 adam不？
<QiongMangHuo> WoBuShiHamo: 尼码
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我们是南方
<WoBuShiHamo> jiero: 那你喜欢 QiongMangHuo 不？
<woju> jiero: 你以前没谈过恋爱？
 * WoBuShiHamo 终于找到谁是谁了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 那你喜欢 hamo 不?
<woju> jiero: 像是新手
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 帮我解决问题啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 快递来
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 霸道
<WoBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo:屌
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你喜欢 hamo 还是 WoBuShiHamo ， 还是 QiongMangHuo 还是 WoYeBuShiHamo
<WoYeBuShiHamo> QiongMangHuo: 霸道
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 要硬件还解决啥啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 一般是config配错了(驱动里的config)
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 每个型号的intel无线网卡都匹配了一个config, 估计你的错了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 好吧，没考虑地域差别
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 咋改
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  。。。不充分条件
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: linux/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/pcie/drv.c
<woju> 像路由器和猫里面都是什么系统？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 上上上
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 上上上
<woju> 我指的家用的
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 你去死
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  :( 我说脏话了。
 * jiero 拜拜 BuMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> don't curse
 * woju 天黑了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 找到你的id了么?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 聊聊再说呗 这种熟人介绍的很麻烦的 随便乱上 以后谈不成在本地就男混了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 这倒是，以后在熟人跟前不好混
<woju> 我已经有16年没见到我过我老婆了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 搞好搞不好你都欠人一回
<woju> 这个是我第二个老婆，我第一个老婆也是有10年没见了
<WhatsGoingOn> 这 woju 是戒色吧吧主吧???
<woju> WhatsGoingOn: 哈哈
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42467
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 所以这种的要小心  陌生人就无所谓了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 网民在白宫请愿解封Gmail (@ solidot.org)
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 经验丰富啊
<jusss> onlylove_: bla
<woju> jusss: 下班了？
<onlylove_> jusss: 你又要作甚
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 巴拉巴拉小魔仙
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 不会吧。如果是那样的女人我大概都不会去在意。
<jusss> woju: 我没工作
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 又错了。。1.11.
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 没文化真可怕，人明明是巴拉拉小魔仙
<jusss> onlylove_: 打个招呼
<woju> jusss: 您是大富豪？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 嗷
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我哪里有什么经验 我只是平时空下来都会在脑子里设想各种问题的答案 这样下次碰到就可以谈出自己的看法
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。你还积攒？
<jiero> yunfan: 你的记忆难道不是早就被自己的新思维篡改了？
<QiongMangHuo> yaguang: èµ°èµ°èµ°
<jusss> woju: 不是
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42469
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 混沌计算机俱乐部称手指照片能被用于复制指纹 (@ solidot.org)
<woju> jusss: 饭钱哪里来？
<yaguang> QiongMangHuo, 等我一下
<jusss> onlylove_: 去交行柜台改手机号花了我2个小时
<jusss> woju: 家里
<onlylove_> jusss: 才两小时
<QiongMangHuo> yaguang: zouzouzou
<jusss> onlylove_: 去工行还不给我改
<jusss> onlylove_: 说没大堂经理不能改
<jiero> 呀。。。你们别走呀。请我吃饭呀。
 * jiero 晚饭还没着落呢
<WoYeBuShiHamo> WoBuShiHamo: 这些家伙又出去high去了？
<jiero> onlylove_: 你在中关村吗。请我吃饭。
<jiero> WoYeBuShiHamo:  WoBuShiHamo  请我吃饭呀。
<yunfan> jiero: 有的会冲掉 有的会merge 还有的会积累下来
<onlylove_> jiero: 我在软件园，你TM不知道地铁涨价了，我自己都快饿死了，还请你吃饭
<jusss> onlylove_: 交行的客服服务态度就是比工行的好多了，工行一副爱存不存的态度
<woju> onlylove_: 你是女人，怎么这么对男人
<jiero> onlylove_: 我坐公交来的。这时候回去会急死没座位。
<jusss> onlylove_: 你是女人？
<jiero> yunfan:  你在说什么。。。太多对象有那个性质了。
<super_mrwu> .
<super_mrwu> 看你們聊的什麼
<super_mrwu> 也是醉了啊
<BuMangHuo> 生活成本上涨这事儿我已经暗示了领导好几次了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你这句话怎么冒出来的
<BuMangHuo> 白忙活了
<jusss> onlylove_: ，我自己都快饿死了，还请你吃饭
<jusss> <woju> onlylove_: 你是女人，怎么这么对男人
<onlylove_> jusss: 随你，我每次去北京银行，都至少排一小时队
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  有啥关系呀。给你们几个股份就好了？
<onlylove_> jusss: 我早屏蔽woju了，谁知道他说啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 他说啥和我没半毛钱关系
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 辞辞辞
<jiero> onlylove_:  去银行干嘛？愉悦提款？
<onlylove_> jusss: 今天让他把我弄恶心了
<jusss> onlylove_: 他是残疾人，你要谅解
<BuMangHuo> 这个怎么样 www.smzdm.com/youhui/639839
<onlylove_> jusss: 你也是残疾人，是不
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我日常喝冷水
<jusss> onlylove_: 我不是
<woju> BuMangHuo: 保温杯的水难以冷却，等半天
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 不怎么样
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  480ml太小，我的750ml水壶都不够大。
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<onlylove_> jusss: 愉悦毛，经常有汉子柜员
<jusss> onlylove_: 联通发短信给我说我本月512兆流量还有412兆没用
<woju> jusss: 你怎么知道我有腿残疾的？
<jusss> woju: 你说过你有残疾
<woju> jusss: 恩，好像说过
<jusss> onlylove_: 联通，感觉真心好，20块钱512流量512微信
<jusss> onlylove_: 可惜我不玩微信
<super_mrwu> woju是誰
<onlylove_> jusss: 等你没信号的时候你就不这么想了
<woju> super_mrwu: 我以前叫过sheshark
<jusss> onlylove_: 我不怎么打电话现在
<jusss> onlylove_: 你是不是有2个手机号
<jusss> test
<super_mrwu> 你們誰用過deepin
<onlylove_> jusss: 两个，咋了
<super_mrwu> 我用完以後感覺我成爲一個殘疾人了
<super_mrwu> 腦袋殘疾了
<super_mrwu> 光是安裝就已經讓我殘疾了
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 你用deepin做啥呢？
<jusss> onlylove_: 我发现现在大家都是2个号
<super_mrwu> <onlylove_> 我在看看這玩意張什麼樣子
<super_mrwu> 然後我殘疾了
<jusss> onlylove_: 我现在3个
<super_mrwu> 我自己電腦就一個archlinux的
<onlylove_> jusss: 家里一个，外地一个
<super_mrwu> 然後突發奇想
<jusss> onlylove_: 玩不玩telegram
<woju> 我长这么大，就没怎么用过手机，很高端吧
<super_mrwu> 裝個deepin在loop裏面玩玩
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 那东西就是个ubuntu的修改，没啥难度
<super_mrwu> onlylove_: 我知道
<onlylove_> jusss: 没兴趣
<super_mrwu> 重點是體驗下所謂“國產發行”
<super_mrwu> 用完就發現國人審美真與衆不同，我是合不了羣了
<jusss> onlylove_: …
<super_mrwu> 這貨在kvm直接會fail
<super_mrwu> 這是一個最叼的地方
<relaed> deepin ....
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 因为，人用的compiz，显卡太弱直接完蛋
<relaed> 之前还没能装进去
<jzp113> 怪了
<jusss> 国人的东西都比较奇葩
<onlylove_> jusss: 那个东西凑合用
<super_mrwu> 原本的計劃就是dd if=/dev/zero of=deepin.img ibs=1M obs=4K count=70000
<jusss> jzp113: 你会python
<onlylove_> jusss: 看皮的话，比ubuntu强
<jusss> jzp113: ？
<jzp113> 我的ubuntu稚嫩进入 recovery 模式 一般的就黑屏
<jzp113> 恩
<super_mrwu> 我這個root是lvm造的，上面ext4,總共大小1.2T
<jzp113> jusss, 怎么了
<super_mrwu> 3個500g組成的
<super_mrwu> 然後我dd一個loopback image
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在debian系黑
<onlylove_> jusss: 但是如果要说命令行，我还是习惯debian
<super_mrwu> 用kvm試試給裝進去
<onlylove_> jusss: 你随便黑，没有比apt更好用的包管理
<super_mrwu> 結果選了語言爲美式英文
<jusss> jzp113: pythom能玩微信？
<super_mrwu> 進去就sb了
<jzp113> 可以
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<jzp113> 怎么了
<jzp113> 到底是怎么回事
<jusss> onlylove_: arch
<woju> yum没有apt好？
<jusss> jzp113: 老司机教教我
<woju> 感觉差不多，ubuntu错误太多，总是出错
<jzp113> 哎
<relaed> jusss: sae
<super_mrwu> 個人認爲yum比apt好
<super_mrwu> 個人認爲
<jzp113> jusss, 我现在ubuntu进不了
<relaed> jusss: 教程还不少，django的，web.py什么的
<jzp113> jusss, 我现在ubuntu进不了 进一般模式就黑屏
<super_mrwu> apt-get難聽點說用完我也是殘疾
<jzp113> 太他妈奇怪了
<jusss> relaed: 可以用python发微信给某人？
<relaed> jusss: 24小时之内如果这个人回复过你的话，可以的。我说的是公众号。。
<relaed> jusss: 你要直接玩的话，可以实施headless webkit
<super_mrwu> 最後我走了條其叼的路線，找個btrfs，然後往裏面裝個deepin(這貨還不支持lvm呢)
<jusss> relaed: 如果没回复过呢？24小时内
<woju> 公司要出成绩，还得拼性价比
<woju> 像国企什么就是性价比太低
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 我用完yum已经不会走路了，我要装wm，你就给我装wm，连xserver和client都不装啊
<super_mrwu> onlylove_: 沒這種情況
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: apt的依赖虽然有点过火，但是比yum好用
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 我遇到无数次了
<relaed> jusss: 那就不行，如果是纯微信机器人那还是用nodejs的好
<super_mrwu> ...你遇到我沒遇到過
<super_mrwu> 算了，反正我用的archlinux，關心yum在不同發行辦的表現對我沒意義
<super_mrwu> :(
<jusss> onlylove_: 那总比你要装mailx直接给你装postfix强
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 你以为我没事呆在debian做啥？fedora opensuse我折腾了又回来
<jusss> onlylove_: ubuntu就干过这种事
<super_mrwu> onlylove_: archlinux,gentoo
<super_mrwu> 請用，
<super_mrwu> 如果配置好走後者
<super_mrwu> 配置不太好走前者
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: gentoo太折腾机器，arch……我不知道说啥了
<woju> 像163,sohu之类的建linux源的目的是什么？
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 如果gentoo有大部分包的二进制，我就换
<super_mrwu> arch非常好用啊
<super_mrwu> ..
<super_mrwu> 是我覺得最好用的發行搬了
<super_mrwu> 最起碼arch不會有奇怪的行爲
<jusss> onlylove_: arch好arch秒arch呱呱叫
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 对个人来说好用，server呢？
<super_mrwu> 我是pc用戶
<super_mrwu> 又不需要管server
<onlylove_> 你们一群没用过server的，没资格在这说谁好
<jusss> onlylove_: 我们都是pc
<super_mrwu> 屁啊，我電腦就拿來寫代碼，看youtube，玩dota2
<jusss> 不是server
<super_mrwu> 又不是拿來幹server
<super_mrwu> qq我都不用了
<super_mrwu> wine我也不用
<jusss> super_mrwu: (+ 10086)
<onlylove_> 果然你们推荐的发行版应该加黑，用opensuse和gentoo都比那强
<super_mrwu> 我就幹這3件事，因爲我用linux，我加的顯卡我都選的ncidia
<super_mrwu> nvidia
<onlylove_> 顺便说，为啥不用windows
<super_mrwu> arch裝nvidia也是快的飛起，我走了dkms路線
<super_mrwu> 不喜歡用windows就不用唄
<onlylove_> 用Linux直接用intel核显好么
<woju> 键盘的确是诡异的发明
<super_mrwu> 毛
<alvin_rxg> hybrid graphics ?
<super_mrwu> 玩遊戲上nvidia吧
<onlylove_> 你笔记本用nvidia，不觉得难受
<super_mrwu> intel核顯問題太多
<super_mrwu> 我不是筆記本
<super_mrwu> 這是臺式機了
<alvin_rxg> super_mrwu: hybrid graphics ?
<onlylove_> 那你考虑过笔记本感受？
<super_mrwu> 不是
<super_mrwu> 單顯卡
<jusss> onlylove_: 人家明显不是笔记本
<super_mrwu> 有錢我就gtx880走起了
<jusss> onlylove_: 都用n卡玩游戏了明显不是笔记本
<super_mrwu> 爽的頂瓜瓜
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 那些说nv好的，都是单卡的
<super_mrwu> archlinux+nvidia遊戲組合
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 或者台式机
<super_mrwu> 秒一切
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 咱这些笔记本用户一边玩去吧，人不带咱
<jiero> onlylove_: 。。。
<woju> archlinux设置太麻烦
<super_mrwu> 也不麻煩
<super_mrwu> 基本上就是，sfs解開
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: hybrid graphics 驱动问题不大，就差个好的自动切换的
<super_mrwu> pacman一下
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 巴拉巴拉小魔仙
<super_mrwu> echo "LANG=en_US.UTF-8" > /etc/locale.conf
<woju> 我上次用虚拟机装了个，弄了好久，后来几个月不用密码忘了，我菜鸟不知道怎么弄，后来给删掉了
<super_mrwu> 完事
<super_mrwu> 這步驟下,搞個nvidia-dkms(個人有編譯自己內核的習慣)
<super_mrwu> 沒有就走pacman -S nvidia
<alvin_rxg> 现在虚拟机 mint 17， upstart 不会收拾，想过一段时间改回 debian..
<jusss> super_mrwu: ctype得设中文否则没法输入
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ...
<woju> 虚拟机装ubuntu速度没话说
<alvin_rxg> jusss: fcitx 10年前是需要 ctype 的说。。。现在没必要
<woju> 装archlinux还要下载一会，很麻烦
<super_mrwu> <jusss> 可以不用了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 哦，有时我也用ibus
<super_mrwu> 也是方便的飛起來
<alvin_rxg> woju: 速度瓶颈是硬盘，速度还是受影响的
<super_mrwu> 我兩年前就徹底在家裏放棄windows了
<super_mrwu> 那時候用的fedora
<super_mrwu> 然後又gentoo
<super_mrwu> 最後archlinux
 * alvin_rxg 为了游戏，我又回 windows 了
<super_mrwu> 用到現在
<super_mrwu> 遊戲我玩steam的
<jusss> super_mrwu: alvin_rxg 不设的话会影响xterm的输入吗？
<super_mrwu> 不需要windows，wine
<super_mrwu> jusss: 不會
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 不会
<onlylove_> super_mrwu: 很多游戏不喝酒的
<super_mrwu> 我玩的是dota2,不是lol，所以windows和我無關了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 担心有影响的话，可以设置3个还是4个 env 就可以了。
<woju> 游戏真的没意思，我一直对游戏不感兴趣，只是在03年玩过20天通宵反恐
<jzp113> ubuntu 黑屏 recovery能进
<super_mrwu> woju: 戒掉好
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: super_mrwu 我现在用yosemite
<jzp113> 坐等大神啊
<jiero> 简直决裂。
<jzp113> 搞死我了
<jusss> 虚拟机里的yosemite
<jusss> 卡的一b，2g内存根本跑不动
<woju> 当时在学校里面，熄灯过后，同学在楼道接电到室内，然后有天学校来查，全抓了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 活该
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你需要 beamoff.app
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 苹果jb卖那么贵干嘛，最便宜的mba都要6k
<onlylove_> jusss: 同样配置，水果不贵
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 或许还要 svga2
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 同样配置，苹果略贵
<jusss> onlylove_: 同样价格配置比水果还好呢
<woju> 以前不是有次新闻频道放有不少国内外公司，故意给商品提价，因为越是贵，越是有人相信质量好
<jusss> 好想能有个11寸的mba
<jusss> 可以躺在床上看1080p
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 你没算软件价钱
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 而且，苹果做工略好
<jusss> onlylove_: intel的阿童木这么垃圾，有需求吗？
<jusss> onlylove_: 软件是免费的，
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 不说别的，就说mba，6K价位，和mba一样轻薄的机器，拿出个来
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没有
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: asus zenbook
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: zenbook多钱
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 7K还是8K
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 我可是看过zenbook的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没需求，为啥还出
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: ux31
<jusss> onlylove_: mac mini便宜吗
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: http://uploadpie.com/rFgmi   UX303
<onlylove_> jusss: 不贵
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 别TM拿欧元说事！我在国内
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 照你这么说，联想的机器你还可以贴美国的价格是不
<alvin_rxg> 是
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在就喜欢11寸超轻小本，还要能看1080p的
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 联想可是良心美企，海淘加税加运费都比国内便宜
<woju> jusss: 喜欢看什么样电影？
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 你要是拿那个说事，我真无话可说
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 或者我给你欧元，你买了给我如何
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 我可以介绍我同学给你，让他帮你代购。毕竟人家有专门的包装什么的。
<woju> 阿里巴巴是不是抽税公司？还是收会员费的？咋这么能赚钱。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 帮我代购个2k人民币的本本，11寸超薄高清
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42470
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Snowden文档显示NSA如何破解加密 (@ solidot.org)
<alvin_rxg> woju: “税”
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 代购费你都支付不起
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你…
<woju> 1688网上社区的人都好有礼貌，一句脏话不说
<woju> 真的是和气生财
<onlylove_> jusss: 咱活该高价买垃圾国产，别和人国外高大上的孩子比了
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<onlylove_> jusss: 特别是TM联想在国外的型号还是高配的
<jusss> onlylove_: 我都是买华硕
<onlylove_> jusss: 到了国内，各种缩水阉割，还贵
<onlylove_> jusss: 华硕你得给足钱
<onlylove_> jusss: 钱少了不行
<jusss> onlylove_: 不买联想坑爹货
<jusss> onlylove_: 联想特别丑
<gebjgd> onlylove_, jusss acer不是挺好麼
<jusss> onlylove_: 特别是触摸板，超级丑
<onlylove_> gebjgd: asus acer都用过，感觉asus略好
<cleamoon__> asus做工什么的还不错啦，可以一用
<jusss> gebjgd: acer比asus差
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 但是价格低的时候，acer硬件可能比asus实在
<jusss> gebjgd: asus良心企业
<gebjgd> onlylove_, jusss acer還可以了 asus貴些  有錢直接買thinkpad
<jusss> onlylove_: acer的配置高也没asus良心
<onlylove_> gebjgd: tp也得给足钱
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 给少了各种麻烦
<jusss> gebjgd: tp丑的无法直视
<gebjgd> jusss, 我覺得還不錯  比蘋果的漂亮太多了
<cleamoon__> thinkpad也不错，硬式
<gebjgd> jusss, 關鍵是鍵盤給力
<jusss> gebjgd: tp都是丑的无法言语呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 說明你的審美有問題
<cleamoon__> 苹果的很多东西根本没考率，他们只考虑怎么培养脑残粉了
<jusss> gebjgd: 用过低端tp键盘超级难用
<jusss> gebjgd: 而且各种垃圾
<cleamoon__> mba北欧键盘上没有$，这还怎么用perl
<gebjgd> jusss, 沒有遇到過  以前用的是t系列表示好用
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 问题就在钱多少上，给足了钱，啥都好说，t系列可是8K往上的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: t x w都没问题
<jusss> gebjgd: 联想的就是丑，所以不喜欢
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 剩下的……
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 所以沒有錢  就買acer
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 表示對acer很滿意
<jusss> gebjgd: 华硕比联想好看
<cleamoon__> 好看买个olpc
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 之前有benq，后来不做了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我上学的时候还有benq这牌子
<gebjgd> 現在買筆記本主要考慮分辨率
<gebjgd> 和鍵盤
<cleamoon__> gebjgd+
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 最近幹嘛呢
<cleamoon__> gebjgd, 上学
<woju> gebjgd: 你的id什么意思？
<gebjgd> woju, 你猜
<woju> gebjgd: 我联想到几个词，北京，鸡巴
<cleamoon__> 据说德国燃油税260%了？
<cleamoon__> 高额北京高达
<woju> 税越抽的多，越对穷人有利吧
<cleamoon__> 恰恰相反
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 不知道  反正最近油價很便宜
<woju> cleamoon__: 抽税补贴穷人懒人啊
<cleamoon__> soga
<cleamoon__> woju, 同时也减少了他们自己变有钱的机会，所以没区别
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, 1.24€
<cleamoon__> gebjgd, 98的？
<woju> cleamoon__: 有些人群天生能力差，是变不了有钱的
<gebjgd> cleamoon__, e5
<woju> cleamoon__: 政府必须给他们补贴
<cleamoon__> ...e5是什么，反正这个算便宜？那以前多少钱...
<woju> 当然运气也是一方面
<gebjgd> cleamoon__,  Super 95. = E5.
<cleamoon__> 不是变成富人，只是不再做最穷的穷人
<woju> 有的夫妻天生不怎么聪明，怀孕时候又乱吃东西，导致孩子学习不好
<gebjgd> woju, 在於後天教育
<cleamoon__> 后天+
<woju> gebjgd: 后天教育起的作用不大我感觉，很多小孩生出来是什么样，一生就这样了，有的说三岁定终生
<gebjgd> woju, 扯蛋
<cleamoon__> 虽然不聪明的夫妻大多难以教出聪明小孩...
<woju> 除非是后天有变动，比如中了毒
<gebjgd> woju, 去看看philipp rösler的故事
<cleamoon__> 不过如果他们敢于承认自己不很聪明，然后用更科学的办法教，那就没问题了
<woju> gebjgd: 人的个性智商是天生的
<cleamoon__> 就是很多人不聪明还自认聪明
<woju> gebjgd: 除非是得病
<cleamoon__> 我有个同学，智商100，他能成功吗？
<gebjgd> woju, 扯蛋
<cleamoon__> 就一个智商和没说没任何区别
<woju> cleamoon__: 如果是这样只能说他有心理缺陷，或者说是自卑自恋人群，有精神病
<gebjgd> woju, 毛孫子智商不到20
<woju> cleamoon__: 还要看情商和机遇运气
<gebjgd> woju, 還不是成功了
<cleamoon__> gebjgd+
<woju> 成功不成功自有公论，当然自己内心也清楚
<gebjgd> woju, 人家吃特供 你吃地溝油 這就是成功
<woju> 成功我觉得意思是得到很多人的认可
<roylez> woju: http://i.imgur.com/0QZ9RGl.jpg
<roylez> woju: 你错了
<cleamoon__> 我觉得认可毛孙子的比认可你的多，可似乎你还是比他聪明
<woju> cleamoon__: 我没他聪明，我智商也低的很
<cleamoon__> <20 咯？
<woju> 比如有的人天生性格合群，喜欢读书，这个是没办法改变的，就算是读书时候成绩不好，但是坚持下来，本科大学不好，但是考研还是能考上好大学，我好多同学都是这样
<woju> cleamoon__: 我是弱智
<gebjgd> woju, 如果你承認你是弱智 那麼你的觀點也不值得採納
<cleamoon__> gebjgd, 德国有不错的飞机类企业吗
<woju> 就算读书时候因为教育制度原因成绩不好，但是到了社会上只要好学，还是能很好的立足，只要不出车祸什么的
<woju> 所以运气很重要
<woju> 有些人发财的概率很小的
<woju> 这些人很倒霉的
<cleamoon__> 是呀，只要每周我都能中500W，这辈子加起来我能成为世界首富
<woju> 我小姨爹和二姨爹都是农民工出生，但是一个由于人精明一个由于很合群，现在四五十岁，都能做到年收入几十万
<roylez> 发财，有那么重要么？
<woju> 像有的人，天生自卑，不喜欢自己，或者像芙蓉姐姐那样自恋，没什么朋友，一生生活在痛苦中，是很可怜的
<woju> roylez: 谋生重要
<roylez> woju: 不会生活，注定一辈子钱不够花
<BuMangHuo> //quit
<woju> roylez: 所以我说生活的能力是天生的，但是后天的药物能改善，特别是巨富能买到药改善一个人的精神状态
<cleamoon__> 噗
<woju> roylez: 如果你有足够的钱的话，可以向周围打听这种药
<cleamoon__> 我认识的富人吃的最接近药的是咖啡
<cleamoon__> 一群感冒都不吃药的货
<woju> cleamoon__: 为什么有钱人普遍长寿？
<woju> 国家领导人为什么都那么长寿
<cleamoon__> 因为医疗条件好
<woju> 挣到钱，住大房子吃好吃的旅游都是不重要的，重要的是买到药
<cleamoon__> 身边随时都是医生
<cleamoon__> 想猝死都做不到
<woju> cleamoon__: 不可否认有很神奇的药的
<cleamoon__> 没有
<cleamoon__> 有治病的药，没有长寿的药
<roylez> 看不下去了，睡觉去了
<woju> 像乔布斯是真死还是假死还不一定呢
<woju> 有钱这么容易死掉是不可能的
<cleamoon__> 噗
<woju> 还有国内的那个王均瑶
<woju> 还有梅艳芳，张国荣，说不定在巴西的某个地方幸福的过普通人的生活去了
<cleamoon__> 其实我是金正日，现在在火星居住，和尔等聊天
<woju> cleamoon__: 金正日不懂中文好像，但是金日成懂
<cleamoon__> 那我就是金日成
<woju> cleamoon__: 呵呵
<woju> 我感觉安利卖的都是违禁药物
<woju> 因为药效太好
<woju> 而且配方保密
<woju> 上次新闻频道放了浙江还是哪里的一家企业号称生产的瓶装果汁饮料可以治疗癌症，结果被查封了，但是一堆人都说吃了那个药之后就死悄悄了，如果真的这么假，不会有一个人相信
<woju> 知道配方过后，化学合成成本很低很低
 * woju 想我的人太多，老打喷嚏
<leocook> 额
<alvin_rxg> woju: 有十万个流感病毒在想你
<woju> alvin_rxg: 呵呵，看电视去了
<jusss> test
<super_mrwu> .
<super_mrwu> 首先你們就別討論政治問題了
<super_mrwu> 不過我還是討論區了
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<super_mrwu> 吃飽飯沒事做
<jusss> super_mrwu: 没事干，帮我找首歌的下载地址 mad world
<jusss> super_mrwu: tears for fears
<super_mrwu> 你沒飯強麼
<super_mrwu> 翻牆
<jusss> vps欠费了
<super_mrwu> .
<super_mrwu> 慘
<super_mrwu> 給我的ssh你玩玩?
 * cherrot 升级android 5.0 连 google play 都装不了。。
<super_mrwu> 我覺得我可能想要離開天朝了
<super_mrwu> 說了太多敏感話題，哈哈
 * cherrot 败给vim了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 萌萌哒兔子
<cherrot> 有没有办法一键禁用所有插件。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 你弟兄xiaMangHuo呢
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 啥的插件
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: vim的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: rm ~/*.vimrc
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: paste模式粘贴个文档粘了半小时。。
<BuMangHuo> "+p 不可以么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 这是什么黑魔法？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 我在cygwin下
<BuMangHuo> nnoremap <silent> "+p :r!xsel -b<CR>
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我这样设置的
<BuMangHuo> baimanghuo 呢
<BuMangHuo> 局域网里面老有人弄 dhcp 怎么办
<BuMangHuo> 而且TMD用的跟房东一个 IP
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为了骗取拨号密码么
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我这么干过～
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 我估计是丫纯粹不会设置
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不会设置 那会自己搭建个dhcp?
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 抓出来打一顿会不会好点
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 估计买了路由器，直接连进来，然后网线接到 lan 口了？
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有这个可能  还是当面教训比较好 然后收费教学
<BuMangHuo> 昨天就教育丫了
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 如果是妹子 可以让她的全部流量都从你那中转 lol
<BuMangHuo> 男的，要不然我早都手把手教了
<super_mrwu> ......
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那就斗法吧
 * BuMangHuo 精通 tplink， 腾达，水星路由器的设置
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 有啥捣乱的方式
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不老实就ban了他
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 咋搞
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: arp定向欺骗   路由器里给他设置路由中转
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 把它MAC ban掉不就行了
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 意思是，我伪装成房东的网关？
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 顺便把房东路由器的网关登录地址改一下，端口改成23 21 等
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对啊  窃取cookie 登录账户什么的
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 我登录不了房东的路由器啊
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那你怎么知道有人dhcp？
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 我获取到的地址老跳
<GODDOG> 每天跑步一小时
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这是好事儿啊亲
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 好个啥
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你跳 其他人也跳 一跳就上不了网了 对吧 就没人跟你抢带宽了对吧？
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 那我也上不了了啊
<BaiMangHuo> 那你直接用静态IP  不久爽死了？
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 关键他的地址也是 192.168.1.1
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 别人都上不了 你静态IP随便搞
<BuMangHuo> 当动的也是  192.168.1.1
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 他跟房东的区别是 ping 回来的 ttl 不一样
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有点难办。。 记住房东的MAC 绑死192.168.1.1的arp表
<BuMangHuo> 房东的 tplink ttl 63, 他的 254
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 别人不爽就自己爽的感觉 简直爽翻天
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你要感谢这个猪队友
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 在我的路由器上绑定 mac？
<BuMangHuo> 没这功能啊
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你到房东也是通过路由器？ 真麻烦。。 也行 我记得路由器应该支持静态ARP表
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 国内的这些路由器都支持静态arp配置啊
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不过如果你用路由器的话 按理说不应该导致断线啊  除非那个猪队友不停广播自己的ARP
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 他就是一直广播
<XiaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: BuMangHuo 路由在wan口上很少有能绑arp的
<BaiMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: arp表区分wan口lan口吗？
<XiaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 必须
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 那你放弃吧 直连得了 要啥路由器
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 所以我猜他是接错口了，把网线接 lan 口了
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 直连我也得绑定房东的 ip 和 mac 不是？
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你能拿到房东路由器不？ 线挨个拔一次，找到丫的把双绞线里面剪断一根
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 自己机器上当然好搞咯～
<BaiMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 这个办法最靠谱
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 找不到，挺多屋子来着
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你住群租房那
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥房子啊…… 还很多屋子
<XiaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: youku会员20一个月啊，土壕
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: XiaMangHuo 城中村的这种房东自己盖的呗
<BaiMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我是年费腾讯视频好莱坞
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 城中村的娃。。。
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 对哇，这里离我上班很近
 * BaiMangHuo 回家咯
<jusss> super_mrwu: 掉了
<jusss> super_mrwu: 刚才
<jzp113> 爱
<jzp113> 唉  ubuntu 重新安装了
<jzp113> 一大堆要设置的
<jzp113> 烦躁
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-30
<mjkr_> 现在日本跟美国的vps比，哪个延迟高？
<mjkr_> （假设对应的AS都跟电信和联通作bgp peering)
<onlylove> TMD，公司有个人看着我刷了电梯楼层，追着我下来要看我门禁，没门禁卡能刷电梯啊
<onlylove> 这公司脑残真TM多
<onlylove> 那些推销信用卡的跟进来的不查，随便找个不认识的就查
<onlylove> 我就呵呵下
<tryit> onlylove, 炒了它
<woju> cd -P 是什么意思？
<mjkr_> 什么叫"刷了电梯楼层“？
<mjkr_> 你们公司包了整栋楼吗？
<BuMangHuo> 早早早
<mjkr_> 晚晚晚
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 心情又不好了。今天去哪里玩
<jiero> 明明是好天气。
<mjkr_> jiero: 颐和园
<jiero> Destine: 北京哪里该去玩。
<mjkr_> 现在颐和园应该没几个人
<jiero> mjkr_:  香山和植物园也没几个人。
<Destine> jiero, 天气好的话颐和园确实不错的。
<jiero> Destine: 嗯。去看看吧。
 * jiero 去颐和园也离中关村近一些
<mjkr__> 等民工都走了，可以爬香山，一定人少。
<roylez> onlylove: 君在哪个公司高就啊
<onlylove> roylez: pactera
<roylez> onlylove: 没听说...
<roylez> mjkr__: 这又是哪里来的啊，双尾巴
<onlylove> mjkr__: 毛叫我们公司包了整个楼层，整个楼就是我公司的
<onlylove> mjkr__: 贵公司穷到连房子都要租的地步了么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 租房子的公司多了去了吧
<mjkr__> 现在还持有不动产，你们公司明年年底等着倒闭吧
<jiero> onlylove: 现在有个整楼层让我用 - 但是，我做什么。。。
<onlylove> 度娘的3D地图怎么开
<roylez> jiero: 开个夜店，专门为基佬服务
<onlylove> mjkr__: http://map.baidu.com/?newmap=1&s=inf%26uid%3D23b3286b8cb785d23913fd53%26wd%3D%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E6%96%87%E6%80%9D%E6%B5%B7%E8%BE%89%E5%A4%A7%E5%8E%A6%26all%3D1%26c%3D131&from=alamap&tpl=map_singlepoint
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度地图 (@ baidu.com)
<roylez> onlylove: 3D看度娘？.....有想法
<onlylove> mjkr__: 真不好意思，我司目测三年内不会倒闭
<mjkr__> 切，咱们走着瞧。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你司的房子难道是租的
<onlylove> mjkr__: 走着瞧毛？
<onlylove> mjkr__: 我倒希望他倒闭
<onlylove> mjkr__: 可惜作为国内数一数二的外包公司，倒闭了不太现实
<mjkr__> 租的有什么不好？到时收房产税收死你们
<onlylove> 你羡慕嫉妒恨吧你
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 现在的不是租的，前东家的就是租的啊
<mjkr__> 现在江浙已经因为不动产持有进入寒冬了，北京也不远了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我知道的，租房的，如果不是外企租的写字楼，大都是没钱的小企业，租的公寓
<onlylove> mjkr__: 赶紧的，都破产最好
<onlylove> mjkr__: 到时候国内经济大萧条
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 哦对，租公寓的公司我也见过来着
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我不但见过，还在里面上过班
<BuMangHuo> 那个谁，不就在租的别墅里面上班么？ 上厨娘那个
<BuMangHuo> 哦哦，不对，是下厨房
<mjkr__> 房地产暴跌，带动整个经济下滑，然后吃足散户的社保/政府基金撤离股市，你们这小卒就成了最后一批解放军了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我上班的地方不多，一家租公寓的，然后TI，租了RAYCOM两层，GTC一层，VMWARE租了RAYCOM4层
<onlylove> mjkr__: 呵呵，说的好像你不是小卒似得
<onlylove> 林语堂果然是大师
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ 机器人呢？！
<alvin_rxg> 我代工好久了，累了，想要休息了
<BuMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 你快上线
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你重新写个吧，k那货经常lag罢工
<alvin_rxg> BuMangHuo: 是不是也要来个 +q +b kick 之类的操作？
<onlylove> kick就算了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 最早的时间是2月，最近没时间
<onlylove> 哦……好吧
<onlylove> 我对bot没兴趣，没他一样
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 要做就做 archlinux 的 phhrik
<alvin_rxg> * phrik
<BuMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 翻译一下链接就好
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<BuMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 还有啊，我的大 V 怎么没有了
<BuMangHuo> 谁给我去掉了
<BuMangHuo> 这个 v
<BuMangHuo> 有时间？
<BuMangHuo> 昨天还有的
<alvin_rxg> BuMangHuo: 一次性，退出了就没了。长期的你可以问 happyaron freeflying 他们
 * BuMangHuo 拜携无敌伞港澳台游妹子首壕 happyaron
 * WhatsGoingOn 拜携无敌伞港澳台游妹子首壕 happyaron
<alvin_rxg> 拍马屁的节奏？
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> 求长期大 v happyaron freeflying Destine eexpss
 * alvin_rxg  拜携无敌伞港澳台游妹子首壕 happyaron
<Destine> 这名字还挺长。
<BuMangHuo> lol
<alvin_rxg> BuMangHuo: 快去舔大腿
<BuMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 已舔
<alvin_rxg> 呕，快去舔 Destine 的大腿，她 online 的
<yunfan> onlylove: 老子车到了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你昨天的v是被某无良OP摘掉的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啊？　谁
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 求私聊
<onlylove> yunfan: 额，变成有车一族了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 忘了，我去看下昨天log……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不对……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: log太长
<jiero> yunfan: 快去勾搭
<jiero> yunfan: 勾搭宅女
<yunfan> onlylove: 给你看照片
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我找到了，那人我惹不起，
<onlylove> [16:56:18] <QiongMangHuo> 这都不知道, 撤销荣誉会员资格
<onlylove> 擦，说好的msg呢，还是漏了一行出来
<onlylove> yunfan: 看起来真不错，那车载系统是啥，android的？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 嗯嗯，我现在告诉你了，你要保证我人身安全
<mjkr__> 我也求 +v！
<BuMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> 原来是穷忙活干的
<mjkr__> onlylove 那么自私，只加自己。
<onlylove> mjkr__: 靠，不是我加的
<mjkr__> 不跟你们玩了。
<onlylove> 看有人没有V说完自私，有了V以后就不和我们玩，
<onlylove> 人心不古啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 不知道是不是 有个hdmi 不知道他们想搞毛
<onlylove> yunfan: 输出到车载电视啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我买个路由器 没注意发货地是东莞 诶 现在n天了还没出广东 真是坑
<yunfan> onlylove: 要是我看电视 你敢坐我车子?
<onlylove> yunfan: 诶，你不是有路由么
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把车子停下看咯
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看那些长途大巴，哪个司机还开车看电视
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我翻翻昨天的　ｌｏｇ　去
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 看看上下文
<yunfan> onlylove: 长途大巴的屏幕在后面的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在在父母家里
<BuMangHuo> 啥，就因为我没有羽绒服把我的荣誉会员撤销了？
<WhatsGoingOn> 哈哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 说了，那个人惹不起
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 没事儿，下午他来了咱们揍他
<BuMangHuo> 恩，已经装备橙武
<BuMangHuo> 就等他来了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我已经在行动上支持你了
<BuMangHuo> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 去洗个澡的功夫，都发生了什么了？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 有人准备打土豪闷棍
<BuMangHuo> 不要打草惊蛇啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42475
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 蛇还不知道在哪呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42476
<onlylove> 我希望，新的浏览器不要再用activeXl
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 微软在中国大规模裁员，关闭诺基亚工厂 (@ solidot.org)
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 要出我的linksys e4200，有收得不
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 你的这个太高端
<alvin_rxg> 得把脚本都改成队列模式，不能即时判断。
<alvin_test_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42475
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 微软在中国大规模裁员，关闭诺基亚工厂 (@ solidot.org)
<alvin_test_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42476
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 微软为Windows 10构建新的浏览器 (@ solidot.org)
<relaed> 额，新的浏览器....
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你们不要刷网址啊。。。我现在的没有 intervall 的判断的
<alvin_rxg> *interval
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 嗯，不刷了……反正今天就是收拾下自己写的破烂，然后明天换个地方，继续写破烂
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 这个是三年前得高端还差不多
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 价格不便宜啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 主要还不支持 openwrt 不是
<WhatsGoingOn> www.baidu.com www.yahoo.com z.cn g.cn z.cn z.cn z.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 你这个不行啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 只给第一个链接的title
<onlylove> 我还是想刷……
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/82863/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 回望 Linux 和开源技术 2014 的大起大落 - 博客 - 伯乐在线 (@ jobbole.com)
<onlylove> Ubuntu 已经是 OpenStack 上使用率最高的 Linux 发行版，而且 Canonical 在不久前还发布了针对服务器引入类 Docker 容器管理方式的特别版。虽然和企业市场的传统巨头 Red Hat 形成竞争，但也说明 Linux 在云计算市场呈现两强局面。
<onlylove> U这种渣渣发行版，居然能和猫猫形成两强
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 之前的有 3s 的 interval 判断，所以第二个给忽略了。我下次二月份重新写一个机器人，使用单独的机器人进程，不挂在 irssi 里边了
<onlylove> 有区别么，不都要挂在客户端上么，还是说，你要实现一遍irc
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 对。然后系统 boot 后可以让它自动运行，irssi 在没有登陆时运行的话，不知道怎么 join 回来
<BuMangHuo> www.12306.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国铁路客户服务中心 (@ 12306.cn)
<BuMangHuo> www.1.cn
<BuMangHuo> www.2.cn
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 或者随便拿一个来用…… http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_bots
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 拿一个现成的省心省力？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 拿一个现成的要做减法……可麻烦了应该
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哦，也是……
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 昂.
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 还是加法简单
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我看到有用 C 写的，我可以考虑从零自己搭一个 :D
<alvin_rxg> 现在的脚本是 perl，随便写的。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 用scheme吧
<alvin_rxg> 不要
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 或者haskell
<alvin_rxg> 宁愿 c + cello
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。你暴露了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看jusss玩的多欢
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我不跟脑残儿童一起玩…
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我打算的是 (c/c++/java) + (perl/python/ruby) + 一个函数语言。这样三个差不多了。主要还是算法什么的。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看，还是有函数语言嘛
<alvin_rxg> 不是 scheme 这样的不能干嘛的语言
<woju> 有些软件像百度浏览器，有没有可能通过一个后门来窥探用户桌面？
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: scala.
<alvin_rxg> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2qgpe6/cello_higher_level_programming_in_c/
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 工业应用还是挺多的.
<alvin_rxg> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2qgpe6/cello_higher_level_programming_in_c/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Cello • Higher Level Programming in C : programming (@ reddit.com)
<alvin_rxg> =.= 这样是瞬间两条信息…
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你又或过来了
<alvin_rxg> https://github.com/alvinrxg/ubuntu-cn-irc-bot
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* alvinrxg/ubuntu-cn-irc-bot · GitHub (@ github.com)
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 一直是活的
<onlylove> 记得在12月31日晚上11：59的时候给某人发个消息或者打个电话（秒挂），这样你就可以说，我去年发的消息你居然今年才回...于是你新年的第一顿饭就有着落了...(ง •̀ω•́)ง✧
<onlylove> 居然都有github
<onlylove> 我没啥好写的……
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 我也想弄个github然后写点儿什么, 你说我学什么语言好啊?
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 好办法, 用来把妹不错, 收下了, 多谢
 * jiero 想知道，在公园门口拉陌生游客一起游园的最佳方式
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 你不是会perl么
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 哎, 我的渣渣perl水平, 用来写写小的脚本都已经捉襟见肘了
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 我的建议是 一或者两个常规的语言 c/c++/java/obj-c/php/go/... 一个脚本语言 python/perl/ruby... 再一到两个随便。最多5个够了。
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 5个还真不少啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 发错人了...
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 把 perl 往长的写就可以了…
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 五个还真不少啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 昂.
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 不是说4个么，一个编译的，一个解释的，一个函数的，还有个啥来着
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 我现在也就 c, obj-c, php, perl
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 还有一个 scheme
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 竟然有oc...
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: ios开发党?
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 小骆驼说了，90%的perl都在100行以内
<alvin_rxg> 本来还要学 java，放弃了。
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 嗯，被迫开发 ios
<alvin_rxg> php/html/css/javascript 应该算一起的吧
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: ios在国内工资很高, 工作也好找, 不知道贵国怎么样
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 跟 android 比，略好。
<onlylove> 我要不要学obj-c和swift去
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: php分开, html/css/js算一起吧. 前后端多数都是不同的人去做.
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 不过初始工资都不会差很多的
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 国内区别蛮大的.
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 我被坑了，实验室就我一个人做事的，我都学了。
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: ipad 开发，然后相关数据又需要服务器，也都学了
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 一年经验的ios开发, 工作特别好找. 一年的android就差一些
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 三年呢？
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 这是好事啊
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 三年ios开发, 国内随便拿40w吧
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 城市？
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 北上.
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 广深机会还是小一些
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 那我可以挑上海。北京打小就抵触
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 是啊, 北京太垃圾了. 你有考虑回国??
<onlylove> http://baike.sogou.com/v93904426.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 你就是嫉妒我的美 - 搜狗百科 (@ sogou.com)
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 看工作吧。德国好找就德国。不好找就上海杭州这个三角洲
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 不过我的 ios 开发仅限开发…我没整过标准的调试啥的
<wzssyqa> jiero: ip 么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 嗯
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: http://v2ex.com/t/127171#reply178  随便看个jd, 你觉得水平够就行啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: [北京] 美餐 诚聘 iOS / Android / Web 高级开发工程师，来了就坐最好的椅子 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我又懒死了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 又不是公网 ip，怕什么
<woju> 上海人排外，北京大部分都是外地人
<onlylove> http://women.huanqiu.com/news/2014-12/5310924.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 辍学供兄上学女孩助人被骗光积蓄 留遗书身亡_女人_环球网 (@ huanqiu.com)
<woju> 这么点小事就自杀，难以理解
<Osiris> 因为钱对于穷人来说，意义很大
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 太模糊了，谁知道“熟悉”是要什么样的水平
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 也对.
<Osiris> 有的人为了感情自杀，有的人为了工作自杀，都一样的道理
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你要写精通，不然HR直接PASS你
<woju> Osiris: 怀疑这个是假新闻，这个女孩很正常很漂亮
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 而且我这样一根筋的怕队伍合不来
<Osiris> 也有可能是炒作，现在的媒体为了搞噱头，都没有下线了
<woju> Osiris: 一般自杀的原因都是因为人际关系恶化或者形势所迫
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 找几个合适的岗位, 然后约好时间skype聊聊呗. 当然, 你能留在德国自然更好. 毕竟国内很多悲剧.
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: gmail已经全线被封...
<Osiris> inbox现在可以用
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 我全线 goagent
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 有啥用?
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: “ 会自己上厕所的猫” 这什么鬼
<Osiris> goagent的作者twiter都注销了好像
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 我可以打开 gmail 呀
<Osiris> 163给g发邮件不能收到
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 别人用纯国内的邮箱给你发邮件, 到骨干网络是没办法发给google的. 所以, 你的gmail根本收不到啊
<Osiris> 骨干网，这个名字好
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 你能访问gmail, 还得要求对方
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 干嘛对方？对方国内邮箱不就 ok 了？
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: 有区别么？我好像现在还能收到的呀……网易中转的
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 不行啊, 对方的邮件比如是@xxx.cn的, 发邮件的时候, xxx.cn连接不到google的mx啊
<alvin_rxg> ._. 我错了，我的环境也比较特殊
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 因为网易有国际线路吧, 海外服务器.
<happyaron> BuMangHuo WhatsGoingOn 你们就黑我吧。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 有黑你？
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: ??? 我明明在说邮箱的事情啊.
<onlylove> happyaron: 黑回去
<happyaron> 历史聊天记录啊
<happyaron> woju: 啥事。。
<alvin_rxg> WhatsGoingOn: onlylove: 他在说之前 /me 集体跪拜的事
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 过去的事就让他过去吧
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: great
<woju> happyaron: 你有女朋友没有？
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 昂, 其实我知道, 装不知道而已~ lol~  cc happyaron
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我自然知道
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 对啊, 你有女朋友没有？
<alvin_rxg> 飘走……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 但是人说的是事实
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 所以并没有黑
<happyaron> what's going on...
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 蓉蓉经常五大洲飞，而且确实有5D3
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 所以不算黑
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 跪拜！智能两洲飞的，跪拜五洲飞的
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 别听他们扯蛋
<relaed> now
<woju> jiero: 阿龙哥来了
<jiero> woju: ?
<jiero> happyaron:  阿龙哥？
<jiero> happyaron:  只是你看不上
<WhatsGoingOn> 其实说实话, 我现在最羡慕蓉蓉的就是, 上次丫去美国吃龙虾面!!! 还tm发图到朋友圈!!! 老子馋死了!
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn: 你也可以吃龙虾面呀。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> jiero: 我哪儿吃得起?
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn: 江南龙虾？
<alvin_rxg> 自己去买小龙虾自己做呀
<WhatsGoingOn> alvin_rxg: 我要吃波士顿大龙虾啊
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn: 那就飞美国去吃。
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 二代不知道龙虾多钱，你别介意，人吃龙虾都不花钱的
<jiero> onlylove: 你说到了真谛。。。
 * jiero 这样到处蹭饭的真不知道那些多少钱。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ... sigh...
<WhatsGoingOn> 伤心
<WhatsGoingOn> 看电视剧去了, 不跟你们聊了.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 握爪
<jiero> 天气好等下去颐和园，那么如何在门口拉陌生人一起游园？给几个高效意见？ 喊十分钟很累，那么录音每20秒重播一次？写在大纸上——我只有A4，看来要4张以上。陪我游园？还有什么办法？
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  握爪
<woju> jiero: 你找点正经事做
<jiero> woju:  。正经事。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 谁TM和你握爪，怕折寿
<woju> jiero: 整天像谈恋爱似的不像话，像花花公子一样、
<jiero> woju: 看不到什么是正经事呀。。。
<jiero> woju: 去种田？
<woju> jiero: 上街上扫地比如
<jiero> woju: 为啥要扫地。。
<woju> jiero: 种田也是正经事
<woju> jiero: 因为能创造价值
<woju> 男女之间没多少事，大家都有口臭
<woju> 过了没多久就腻味了，想分手了
<woju> 所以应该大家都有事要做比较好一点
<jiero> woju: 我根本没说是找女的，男的也行。
<jiero> woju: 不过见到的多数是男的，就非常好奇会不会有女的出现。
<onlylove> 中午没想吃的
<woju> jiero: 我感觉男女之间因为性别不同，生活习惯也不同
<jiero> woju: 这个自然。女的相对而言比男的分化小一些。
<woju> jiero: 最好还是找个同性死党一起玩工作什么的
<woju> jiero: 谈恋爱很无聊
 * happyaron 赶灰机去
 * BuMangHuo 膜拜每天灰的妹子首壕 happyaron
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不是这样的啊
 * BuMangHuo 都不知道灰机怎么坐
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 快去, 去晚了就打不到了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 会打就行. 何必会坐?
<BuMangHuo> 黄焖鸡米饭真是山东人献给世界最好的礼物
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 你要打那灰机？那我改签别的航班
<BuMangHuo> 咦
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: lol~ 不打~
<BuMangHuo> 我 op 呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 进来就看你诋毁我, 果断deop
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: srcversion, 是说我只要改了code, 这个hash值就会变嘛?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ........ 这 op 本来就是给你准备的啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是吧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这饭本来就很赞啊，特辣简直爽到家
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 用某些串算出来的我记得
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你看，我说走漏了风声了吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 他上来就取了我的 op
<happyaron> 你们这群土豪都说自己各种忙活不忙活的，让土鳖情何以堪
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 因为我是山东人献给世界最好的礼物
<BuMangHuo> ........
<jiero> woju: 真的。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。黄焖鸡我再也不吃了。
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 本来有妹纸介绍给你，结果你在公司传播得太快了就不打算介绍了。
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子壕 happyaron QiongMangHuo
<jiero> happyaron:  QiongMangHuo  传播太快，是什么典故？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜妹子壕 万人斩 imtxc
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 求妹子
<happyaron> jiero: 没事，我总不能自己再传播了吧
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron:  求汉子
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 求妹子
 * BuMangHuo 求妹子啊
<happyaron> jiero: 当当壕
 * woju 老实孩子一般很多人追
<jiero> woju:  我极度不老实
<happyaron> MeiMangHuo: 拜一点都不需要忙活的imtxc 万人斩妹子壕
 * MeiMangHuo 拜妹子首壕 happyaron
<happyaron> jiero: 你昨天不是又想通点么，那就做啊
<MeiMangHuo> jiero: 啥，你要出柜？
<happyaron> MeiMangHuo: 满嘴胡说
<jiero> happyaron:  昨天想通了。我还是喜欢风险大的行当
<happyaron> jiero: 出柜吗？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: lm6100又死了
<jiero> happyaron: 我是无性恋
<MeiMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子首壕的资金这几天在澳门洗白了？
<jiero> happyaron MeiMangHuo 管你是男是女。。。无性就没关系了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 今天晚上提醒我重启
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 然后把昨天那发票快递给我
<happyaron> jiero: 那咱以后别说话了
<jiero> happyaron: 怎么了。。。
<happyaron> MeiMangHuo: 没有资金，所以想洗洗不了啊
<happyaron> jiero: 怕被误伤或误会
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你不是没在北京么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 今天回来
<jiero> happyaron: 不会伤害你的。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这么早？
<woju> 没有做爱，就没有伤害，真的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个发票急用？
<jiero> happyaron: 你都不怕那么多姑娘伤害了，还怕我这从没成功的？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 节后上班就用
<happyaron> jiero: 不想被误会啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。果然想成大事
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那也能报，丧心病狂
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是报销
<jiero> happyaron: 走在壕的道路上
<happyaron> jiero: 差太远
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看看我这两天进城不，
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ok
<jiero> happyaron: 通向壕的道路还很远，再接再厉
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 以为用不着呢。知道用得着的话，昨天就送过去了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 今天进城不？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 应该不进
<wzssyqa> jiero: 有事情么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我今天一睁眼就看到条短信说要用
<MeiMangHuo> test
<happyaron> jiero: 二代加油
<BuMangHuo> 二代还需要加油？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 没什么。
 * jiero 碾压 BuMangHuo
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 二代对妹子有特别需求，所以要加油
<wzssyqa> jiero: 乱码了
<BuMangHuo> …………
<happyaron> 12:33  * jiero 碾压 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 还真特别
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 被无情碾压了吧
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 别闹
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你哪天出柜了，这事儿我在国际上说不清楚
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。全世界的妹子逼着我出柜么。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  never mind.
<woju> 王重阳和林朝英是怎么回事？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 什么情况???
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你动作慢了，你看他进来直接KB啊
<woju> 我前几年给我们村的一个人家的孩子介绍我表妹，结果那孩子看不上我表妹，后来那孩子遭雷劈了
<wzssyqa> woju: 你想说明什么。。。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 传播是什么意思?
<woju> wzssyqa: 老天爷安排的姻缘，你如果不行动，那么老天爷会生气的
<woju> wzssyqa: 是老天爷安排的，不是我
<wzssyqa> woju: 我以为你想说那人宁肯，也不
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42478
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 中国审查制度如何影响世界 (@ solidot.org)
<woju> wzssyqa: 不是的，我表妹后来和另外一个人结婚了，反正那孩子遭雷劈了，丢了工作，之前在广东上班，在一个董事长办公室上班，现在回到农村当了个水电工
<wzssyqa> woju: 劈歪了啊
<woju> wzssyqa: 那孩子以为我喜欢我表妹，其实他很喜欢我表妹，但是我和我表妹是亲戚，怎么可能，所以还是小气了点
<woju> 所以才遭雷劈的
<woju> 这个不是他们第一次没结成婚了，他们小时候就玩在一块，只是现在不认识对方而已
<woju> 其实他们6岁时候就应该结婚，但是当时也是因为他一直以为我喜欢我表妹，没有结成婚，那孩子还是小气了点，我反复和他说，我表妹是个好姑娘，但是他就是没动静，一直以为我喜欢我表妹
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo 忙活党好
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: what's going on？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 这句话应该怎么回答? nothing?
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道……
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 拜见remote壕
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 我查了一下, 貌似跟whats
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 跟whats happening 一个意思?
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUp: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=What%27s+Going+On%3F
<alvin_rxg> Title: Urban Dictionary: What's Going On? (@ urbandictionary.com)
<WhatsUp> wh
<WhatsUp> WhatsGoingOn: 跟北京人说吃了嘛差不多
<woju> 好像没个国家国务院有个部委叫做“姻缘部”，专门做红线老人
<woju> 有缘千里来相会，无缘对面手难牵
<onlylove> 今天流行whats么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，赶紧改个what's开头的nick，今天流行
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你看已经有whatsgoingon和whatsup了
<palomino|working> 就俩啊
<palomino|working> 太少了
<WhatsUp> palomino|working: 破马叔
<palomino|working> ?_?
<What|Palomino> palomino|working: 多了一个
<WhatsGoingOn> What|Palomino: 多么破的马 ?
 * What|Palomino 赞 WhatsGoingOn
 * What|Palomino 走了。。。
<What|Palomino> 无名。
<BuMangHuo> 又掉线
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 加入忙活党吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 原来深蹲的标准杆20kg呢...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 看来我是50kg的深蹲... 之前一直没有算杆的重量...
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我还是继续做working党吧
<BuMangHuo> 你们玩这么大
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: working才是忙活，所以破马努力工作叔其实是破马努力忙活叔。你们早都败给他了。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 是吧马叔
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你玩这么大?
<BuMangHuo> 那这么说破马是我们忙活党的党魁了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 一边15kg, 然后杆自重20kg...
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不是说, 自身体重只是入门嘛...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这么重的杆?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<palomino|working> 卧槽... WhatsGoingOn
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 什么叫传播?
<palomino|working> 自身体重只是入门...
<alvin_rxg> 博德之门又要重新玩过咯…漏掉一个角色了
<palomino|working> 我估计扛不动自身体重
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 对啊, 我估计我俩月能入门吧, 现在才一周
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 而且, 我不打算玩大重量, 运动损伤什么的我还是挺怕的, 到时候1.2背体重做组就够了.
<meizu> body builder
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 乃们要扮fireman？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUp: 不是...
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUp: 只是想减肥.
 * WhatsUp 艾玛，搜了下，又刺瞎狗眼了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsUp: 啥?
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: fireman
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://www.guokr.com/blog/415219/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 战斗力自测表，深蹲、硬拉，卧推三项 | 日志 | 果壳网 科技有意思 (@ guokr.com)
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我最近吃太多, 要瘦回去!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 深蹲50kg是我这个体重没有经过训练的重量
 * WhatsGoingOn 胸推, 我这体重要到55kg才tm刚刚是未经过训练的级别... 我勒个擦!
<palomino|working> .......
<WhatsGoingOn> 还好是单次极限重量...
<woju> 做广播操对身体很有好处，能拉升韧带，瑜伽就是广播操的升级版，每次做玩广播操之后，能提神醒脑。压腿，抬手，扩胸，曲身，侧身
<WhatsUp> WhatsGoingOn: 乃们之前不讨论健身的问题是怕刺激到hamo么？
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsUp: lol~ 说得好~
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 做撕裂者吧
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 还是少吃+俯卧撑+健腹轮, 我力量比一般人大, 尤其是腰和腿
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 力量比一般人大 <-  这个结论啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 请去自测深蹲硬拉卧推
<demo2> 卧推能推多少公斤？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 从搬东西等方面体现
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 卖力气?~ lol~
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 啥?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 咱俩辞职去工地搬砖啊
<meizu> 看来都是健身达人啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 扛大包
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<yunfan> onlylove:  可以玩玩html5开发 等火狐手机下一波送开发机时候就可以骗个机器来玩了
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 巨难用.
<Huahua> firefoxos 硬件太渣了
<Huahua> 把客户当傻子
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 是啊.
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 虽然如此 但是我觉得运营商喜欢这种手机
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 人家主打非洲市场.
<yunfan> html5的手机 对他们推送容易
<yunfan> 他们可以更牢固地控制终端
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 现在很多非洲市场还在用老旧黑白屏手机
<yunfan> Huahua: 你拿烂硬件用当然就渣了 话说你手上的是啥
<Huahua> yunfan: 我才不当冤大头给 firefoxos 买单
<yunfan> Huahua: 那你怎么知道他渣
<Huahua> WhatsGoingOn: 非洲个球啊，中兴华为的安卓多便宜
<Huahua> yunfan: 朋友玩过
<yunfan> 据说小米明年要出个300多的fxos手机
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 没有fxos便宜吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 人家35美金啊
<yunfan> Huahua: 我说了 他硬件本来渣 能怪谁
<yunfan> 市面上自带fxos的硬件本来就渣
<yunfan> 不过好像他有个大问题是  就算你拿nexus 5刷机 他分辨率还是不怎样
<Huahua> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道中兴华为在非洲价格怎么样，国内运营商送的低端机是不要钱
<QiongMangHuo> Huahua: 便宜嘛, 硬件渣是必然的
<yunfan> 我觉得这种web界面手机  以后可以配合运营商的定向流量来用
<yunfan> 这个比较好
<BuMangHuo> ....
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 其实中兴那个open c 看起来渣  可是几年前我买的htc g7 跟他配置是一样的 却要3k
<Huahua> 几年前有什么好说的……
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 比如20块钱包微信无限流量包 然后企鹅跟运营商分成
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 腾讯得看得上给它搞微信...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 只是个例子 就我所知 酷狗搞过这种东西
<Huahua> yunfan 我以前用的 defy，当时是两千多，现在才一百块
<WhatsGoingOn> fxos失败的几率比ubuntu touch还高.
<yunfan> Huahua: 送我吧 defy好象是三防的  我用得着
<Huahua> 真要低端硬件的话，就应该是 oera mini 那样的服务端计算吧
<Huahua> firefox 可全是本地计算的
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 呵呵 我看你是信口开河 我本身也喜欢ubuntu touch那种 但是从市场动作来看 搞不过fxos
<Huahua> 而且还没法省流量2
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 你玩过fxos没?
<yunfan> Huahua: 所以我说可以定向流量啊
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 我手头就有fxos的开发者平板.
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 当然 我装了模拟器 还试了自己写个简单的app
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 模拟器...
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 你有又怎么样？ 你有个硬件就表示你对市场看得透？
<WhatsGoingOn> 那就是个html5的东西.
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 我知道它很烂
<yunfan> 我也觉得他目前烂
<yunfan> 但我看好他的前景 因为世界不是由我们这样的工程师在运行的
<onlylove> android刚出来不是都说烂么
<yunfan> 并且每个人都有自己的利益 像你说的不省流量 对运营商来说就不是坏事 而是好事
<Huahua> 老实说，你收了他们多少钱
<yunfan> 我收个p钱 连个开发者手机都没送我
<yunfan> 我只不过是不想错过这一波而已  当初那些人做ios app打包赚了不少
<yunfan> 等这个一推广 我也上去淘金去
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是水果，你觉得mozilla在商业上能和apple比？
<onlylove> yunfan: 特别如果硬件渣，那肯定体验就烂
<yunfan> onlylove: 能 只要抱着运营商的大腿 我看是行的
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前那些搞mp3下载的都赚大发了 人家就是走低端路子
<relaed> 什么情况在说啥呢...
<woju> yunfan: 你像赚多少钱？
<yunfan> woju: 韩信点兵
<yunfan> relaed: 好久不见你了
<woju> yunfan: 什么意思？
<relaed> yunfan: 是啊，好久了
<onlylove> relaed: 在说mozilla的fireos
<yunfan> relaed: 我看ip不在魔都了 怎么不混了？
<Huahua> 晕饭
<Huahua> 别掩饰啊
<woju> 不管做什么，只有当领导才能发财，除非是中彩票
<Huahua> 你收了钱咱又不鄙视你
<yunfan> Huahua: 我倒是想有人送钱给我
<Huahua> 快介绍下门路！
<Huahua> 咱也要收钱！
<yunfan> Huahua: 要不你送钱给我 我帮你说ubuntu的好话
<Huahua> 保证比你吹得好
<relaed> yunfan: 混的，不过公司和项目都不一样了。魔都的公司交给我的朋友打理了
<woju> yunfan: 你要那么多钱做什么？拿来炫耀？
<yunfan> woju: 拿来撕 你看行么？
<relaed> firefox os这个么，我觉得前端工程师会比较支持的
<yunfan> relaed: 现在做什么？ 我还打算问你有什么电子垃圾可以推荐的 呵呵
<woju> yunfan: 当然行
<relaed> yunfan: 现在做心理咨询
<yunfan> relaed: 这个转行有点跨度大啊
<onlylove> 心理咨询，高大上
<Huahua> yunfan: 咱又不是 C 家的，你应该找侯总要钱
<relaed> yunfan: 嘿嘿，在线的。算是O2O吧
<Huahua> relaed: 暗中给客户植入 xxx 记忆吗
<woju> 关于心理问题，有些人是感冒，心理咨询有用，有些人是肾病心脏病乙肝癌症什么的
<yunfan> relaed: 问题是做这个你专业么 我对这个也慢感兴趣  有机会来魔都要去你看看
<relaed> 这种嘛，参考psycho-pass
<woju> yunfan: 对心理咨询感兴趣的有不少都是有心理问题的
<relaed> 低于一定数值就要被警察叔叔抓进去了
<yunfan> Huahua: 不是 是收c记的钱 暗中给客户推销ubuntu LOL
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 14.04 下goagent上传出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467243 :~/goagent/server$ ls gae google_appengine.zip uploader.bat vps google_appengine php uploader.py :~/goagent/server$ python uploader.py 警告：建议先启动 goagent 客户端或者 VPN 然后再上传，如果您的 VPN 已经打开的话，请按回车键
<yunfan> woju: 我尊重你的看法
 * QiongMangHuo 我拿着C记的钱, 不推销Ubuntu LOL
<yunfan> relaed: 以后高铁开通了 你可以到我们这里来混  把那些抑郁症的忽悠来旅游个半个月什么的
<woju> yunfan: 有些人怎么也学不会关爱他人，所以没朋友，这个我也不知道是怎么回事，可能有药物可以调整
<yunfan> woju: 你说的一定似乎安眠药
 * WhatsGoingOn 拿着c家的钱, 不停地黑upstart!
<relaed> relaed: 哈哈，我们这里有呼叫中心呢，7天24小时有人应付在线咨询的。
<relaed> yunfan: 不过系统还是有点复杂的，还是用的django
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 不怕侯总看到扣乃们钱吗
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 你out了.
<QiongMangHuo> Huahua: 猴总已经不在了...
<yunfan> relaed: 呼叫中心的话 难道不需要弄个voip?
<yunfan> relaed: 我觉得你们这个可挖掘的东西挺多的
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 侯总不在了？
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 什么时候的事情
<QiongMangHuo> Huahua: 不在我司了
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 去别家了.
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: 赚大钱去了.
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 看着挺健康的啊
<WhatsGoingOn> Huahua: .... ....
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 半年多了? 有么?
<QiongMangHuo> Huahua: 坏人
<woju> yunfan: 就像血液一样，有的人生下来热血沸腾，很温暖。有些人生下来血液温度就少几度，摸上去冰凉冰凉的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 有啊.
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn ……
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我来之前他就走了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 原来是忌讳这个
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<yunfan> woju: 对的
<relaed> yunfan: 是的，是有很多东西可以挖掘所以很好玩
<woju> yunfan: 所以需要给血液升温
<yunfan> relaed: 有机会我们聊聊呗  你有别的联系方式么 威信什么的
<QiongMangHuo> 我没有威信
<QiongMangHuo> 做人真失败
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 那，侯总去哪里了？
<QiongMangHuo> Huahua: pm
<Huahua> QiongMangHuo: 多谢
<QiongMangHuo> Huahua: 猴总总是比我领先 cc WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 当然了.
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你有帽子 这就够了
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 乃的 blog 里面的图基本上都没有了
 * BuMangHuo 求一个长期大v cc  Huahua 和各位总们
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我能看到他的图啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://roylez.herokuapp.com/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好嘛，我看的是他最旧的那几篇
<BuMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 乃的 bot 把 test 功能也加上呗 lol
<wp500> 第一次用IRC
<wp500> 有人能看到打字吗？
<QiongMangHuo> 看不到
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 你又没微信了？
<BuMangHuo> 继续打
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsUp: 没有威信, 有微信
<wp500> 哦。谢谢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 话说昨天半夜你发了个什么然后又删了
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 有微信就行
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 习尽屏
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 然后就可以约了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 想想懒得跟亲戚解释 就删了
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 球V
<BuMangHuo> 这样
<BuMangHuo> 我就说早上看到朋友圈上有点点，点进去没有
<WhatsUp> w
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 我微信有个群组，里面都是家里人，不想给家里人看的就把那组选上
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsUp: 懒得搞那么麻烦, 我只是屏蔽了不熟的同事而已
<alvin_rxg> WhatsUp: 懒得搞那么麻烦，我都不加不熟的人
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 之前出国的时候微信和同事联系, 不得不加
<WhatsUp> alvin_rxg: 家里人不算不熟吧……
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 啥...
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 同事我都加另外一个号里了……
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 还微信，啧啧。我们有个hangout组
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 虽然后来很多老外也被忽悠装了微信
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsUp: 我都是加, 然后直接跟他说屏蔽你  然后回国之后删
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 那多不好，会有人心里不爽的
<WhatsUp> roylez: 扎西
<BuMangHuo> WhatsUp: 那个标签就是分组？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsUp: 不爽就不爽撒
<roylez> WhatsUp: 为啥最近您舍得来这个茅坑了？
<WhatsUp> roylez: 纳尼？
<WhatsUp> BuMangHuo: 我看看啊
<BuMangHuo> 很好，给这个频道里面的人都打上标签：壕
<WhatsUp> BuMangHuo: 就谁可以看谁不可以看那个
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * BuMangHuo -_- roylez
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsUp: 你直接屏蔽然后表示从不发朋友圈不就完了, 俩号多麻烦
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 公司的VPN一分钟断一次，不知道是不是习尽屏弄的
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐乐乐乐
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: 也是啊
<BuMangHuo> 微信不知道啥时候可以多点登录
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: manghuo的都是基佬
<WhatsUp> roylez: 扎西还在18摸么？
<roylez> WhatsUp: 恩
<BuMangHuo> 很久没见过酷啪了
<WhatsUp> BuMangHuo: 我都没见过
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜美帝壕 求福利
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 大摩上网不方便
<WhatsUp> BuMangHuo: 不像 QiongMangHuo 还曾经跟酷啪去搅基
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 膜拜
 * QiongMangHuo 所以那天LinkedIn上有大摩的HR加我就赶紧拒绝了
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 忙活党万岁
<WhatsUp> QiongMangHuo: gaoji
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 深藏功与名
<roylez> BaiMangHuo: 基佬
<roylez> XiaMangHuo: 基佬
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 基佬
 * QiongMangHuo 求送 http://item.jd.com/1183181.html
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 地址来我帮你下单
<BaiMangHuo> roylez: 乐基
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 400块啊，你啥时候那么壕了
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 土壕
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 京东不是货到付款？
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 地址发来我帮你下单了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哦，可以选
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没用啊, 干嘛要买这个...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没用, 浪费性格.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不想要耳机线...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... 你这理由太傲娇~
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 长时间打电话的时候把手机拍脸上又累又不方便又油
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 带线耳机就够啊...
<BuMangHuo> 辣搞个小的蓝牙耳机不结了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 麻烦
<BuMangHuo> 这种挂脖子上也不爽吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 顺便接近听歌问题就更好了
<QiongMangHuo> 求送嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 很轻
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: sony有更好的, 同价格, 还能看歌词. 等我给你找
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看歌词............
<BuMangHuo> 看歌词？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 其实Moto S10不错
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 就是音质太一般
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: moto这种, 都是找的小代工厂随便做一做的
<BuMangHuo> 马蛋，我现在在公司都不敢用耳机听音乐
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 长时间打电话？ 有妹子了这是
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 咩
<BuMangHuo> 组里有俩神经病打招呼不在前面说话动不动在身后拍一下
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 蓝牙耳机没耳机线好用
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子壕 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有妹子啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 反正1k以下的蓝牙耳机基本都这个规则
<pocmon> 没有线好用，还不如买个好点的有线耳机
 * BuMangHuo 每次用耳机听歌别人从后面拍一下都吓得跳起来
<roylez> freeflying: 出来，给个帽子玩玩
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 打他
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 已经好几次，我已经彻底不敢听歌了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 打他
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 不发饷啊，不开森
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 明天
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 明天
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 等不及了都……
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我已饥渴难耐
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 拜妹子壕 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 没妹子
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo:  找不到了, 买mw600吧~
 * XiaMangHuo 不过发公积金了，啊哈哈
 * XiaMangHuo 瞬间开森了
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: 怎么发？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 发这么早? 我查查
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: 公积金还能发的?
<XiaMangHuo> yunfan: 银行转账
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 今天发
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: 你是说转到你指定账户上？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 现如今买不到 mw600
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: 用租房套出来的还是房贷啊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 没发呢
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 一般都是次月四五号才到账啊
<XiaMangHuo> yunfan: 房贷
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我发了，今天。
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 壕
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我是交行，仨月发一次
<BuMangHuo> 这个真是壕 XiaMangHuo
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 猴总还木找到路由器？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 现在卖的都是sbh50 了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 果然高手!
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我们说的不是一个事儿吧, 我说的是fesco到公积金账号, 你说的是公积金账号到房贷账号
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我过 mw600 好看得多
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 没，先用个魔豆凑合
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 擦，发到公积金帐号有毛线用
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 准备找atom板子做软路由了
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17732335618 塞个这个在弱电箱，无线路由就随便选了
<^k^> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ 施耐德 第五代 DELTA5 10U 弱电箱套餐电视 电话 电脑 电源交换机-淘宝网
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 乃的nas拆了？ 能插块网卡不？ 能插用nas做路由就行吧？
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 我要弱电箱干啥
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 蛙蛙, 你是买房了?
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: NAS是arm的
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 最近各种装修相关的东西从你这里说出来
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 早买了……
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他早就买了
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ... .. .
 * WhatsGoingOn 膜拜
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 盛京房子便宜
<BuMangHuo> 他的房是在车之前买的吧
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 那也很了不起了啊..
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 乃这种壕几个月就能买个独栋别野
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他在rh的时候好像就买了
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦... ...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: yep
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: yep
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.68.vnN7RL&id=37602884945&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ ★大陆行货原封联保一年★SONY SBH80 高清立体声蓝牙耳机 防泼水-淘宝网
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 除了我俩为了赚钱 其他人来我司就是个爱好
 * BuMangHuo 拜独幢别野壕 WhatsGoingOn
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 这是集成弱电箱啊，弄个出口路由塞这里，你就不用纠结无线路由换openwrt翻墙了
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 我家得弱电箱就这样得
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 索尼大法好
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 那塞个翻墙路由进去就好啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 耳机的话, 还是不考虑lg
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 华为的光猫就在里头，也自带路由
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没沉淀.
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 无线路由不用翻，网线全连lan口，当ap使
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 华为不行，没法翻墙不是
<BuMangHuo> 果断 sbh52 啊 cc QiongMangHuo WhatsGoingOn
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 没合适得路由啊，不然我就这么搞了
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 几大厂旗舰随便选撒
 * QiongMangHuo 尼码越说越贵
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 索尼大法好
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 推荐个把
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 有线的随便弄个千兆就好了，现在有线跑千兆很容易
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 索尼大法好
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: linksys那个6900啥的乃肯定看不上？
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 三根天线那个
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那个hbs730/750 美帝只卖39
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: sbh52 有扬声器的哦，直接可以手持通话
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你去美帝买啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那个hbs730/750 美帝只卖39$据说
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: .
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: 叼 有房贷的人
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 手头有个buffalo的
 * XiaMangHuo 还好赶上在3点前把钱转进宝宝里了，不然元旦木有收益
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 6900太贵了
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 啥型号的buffalo？ 能装openwrt嘛？
 * XiaMangHuo 好像tomato也有翻墙方案？ cc WhatsGoingOn 
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 不知道诶, 没用过tomato...
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 可以，上面现在跑着openwrt
<BuMangHuo> cd
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 这个现在不是11ac？
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: machine			: Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 不是11ac
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/933212.html 这个呢？
<^k^> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ 【美国网件R6300v2】美国网件（NETGEAR） R6300v2 1750M 双频千兆 802.11ac无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 这个电磁炉好用么？
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 不支持openwrt
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 母鸡
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 不刷dd之前, 难用的一b
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 你上回那翻墙的教程呢
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 纯粹当ap使
<palomino|working> 这个路由呢，我家里正在用
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 刷了之后偶尔不稳定.
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 速度呢？ 不死机就行
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 那干脆买ap得了
<palomino|working> 死机是不会
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 11ac的ap贵的一逼啊
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 不死机, 就是所有人都没速度.
<palomino|working> 我也刷了dd
<palomino|working> 自带的固件太破了
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 刷了dd之后好很多.
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 卧槽，还不如死机了呢
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不必痴迷ac, 你的设备都上5G之后一样挤
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 基本都是了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 只有鹤立鸡群的时候5G才有用
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 所以不必痴迷
<QiongMangHuo> 不必执着
<palomino|working> 60g呢
<palomino|working> 每人一间屋，关好门，防止信号窜出去
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: http://www.samsonly.us/?p=85
<kves> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 这货其实不如买个wndr4300啊, 便宜, 固件好, openwrt随便刷
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 猴总要11ac啊
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 哦...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 关好门有用？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: onlylove: http://c.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D1100%3Bq%3D90/sign=bb87307bb23533faf1b6972f98e3c66e/908fa0ec08fa513d84c8d5ab3e6d55fbb2fbd961.jpg?v=tbs
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 得看什么门
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 看我的链接
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 给我帽子
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 办米厚的混凝土门绝对有用
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: why?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 眼睛难受
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 报仇
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 打不开，图片不存在
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 怎么会...
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 没事别作死
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 八成需要登录
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 有可能
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 我下载下来给你发邮件.
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 截个图帖别的地儿啊
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 邮件太low了
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: gif, imagebin可以不?
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 卧槽，gif啊
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 昂.
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 不给我机会啊，算了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 淡定淡定...
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: : http://imagebin.org/326743
 * QiongMangHuo 超喜欢 #nowplaying Celine Dion - Je Ne Suis Pas Celle
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: .... celine dion... loser
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 口亨
 * QiongMangHuo #nowplaying The Who - Odorono
<roylez> /kick *manghuo
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 这个可行不？
<WhatsGoingOn> roylez: 可以啊
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 这nick又不违反policy...
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我只是想试试通杀
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 准你一试
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<onlylove> 报应？
<BuMangHuo> 这一悶棍我等了半天了
<BuMangHuo> lol
<XiaMangHuo> roylez: well done!
<BuMangHuo> 可惜上手就被缴了械
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1578949
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 福利 视频热舞长发美腿 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 你有半年没发图了吧
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 各种忙，各种懒
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 而且太多卢瑟不能欣赏我发的东西
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 欣赏不来
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 卢瑟
<freeflying> roylez: 你丫原型做好了？
<roylez> freeflying: 啥原型？
<freeflying> roylez: 你上次跟我说的那东西啊
<roylez> freeflying: 丫居然还有Ubuntu的斗篷
<roylez> freeflying: 后台差不多了，前面的，切肉坨和蛤蟆都没认真干...
<freeflying> roylez: lol
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 别闹啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 求加v
<QiongMangHuo>  /kick BuMangHuo
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 求大V
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 那黑名单哪里有更新啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: ?
<kandu> yunfan: 这里可看看。使用前先 update, 然后一装东西的时候一些东西要翻墙。不然下载不了/很慢    https://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search/?name=qq&search=app
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 渣神
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<kandu> yunfan: alu 比较简单40行可搞定。而已 n2t 里面的 alu 明显是过度设计的
<kandu> yunfan: cpu 稍复杂，我是220行搞定的
<jackness> 大家好，我来了
<kandu> yunfan: alu 里面的一些功能没用用上。因为还不如自己在 cpu 里进行逻辑处理简单。
<wiiw> test
<^k^> wiiw:点点点.  15:51
<onlylove> 凸(艹皿艹 )开会去
<kandu> yunfan: 然后我觉得 n2t 的 cpu 不完整，给加了中断处理的能力。等有空再加优先级和 mmu 进去。后面几章官网没有提供下载。好在以前基本都做过了，不看也没关系 XD
<yunfan> kandu: 我还没做cpu
<yunfan> kandu: 那个alu就是把cpu的指令覆盖住了
<yunfan> kandu: 我现在最大的问题我实现了他的要求 但是感觉每次都是搅尽脑汁实现的 跟解几何题目一样 不像代数找到个通用方法
<yunfan> kandu: 比如说 如果想要按照我自己想法增加指令 怎么处理的问题
<yunfan> kandu: 等我的cpu完成了 你的改版就给我看看
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: yunfan 牛牛们
<kandu> yunfan: alu 中能用到的，就一个 + & 功能，然后其 zr ng 用来作为跳转的条件，其他没用，zx zy no 我都直接设成 false
<yunfan> kandu: zx zy也是有用处的 刚好映射到 x y 这种指令
<yunfan> kandu: 我感觉之前实现那个memory 需要对特定某个地址做实现的时候有点麻烦  因为不知道错误情况怎么处理
<yunfan> kandu: 不过地址转换我现在基本总算明白怎么回事了 无论你多大的地址 其实都是层层mux 并且数据是肯定过去的 只是控制位不一样
<yunfan> kandu: 我以前完全不是这么想的 以为对某个地址读写 就只有那一条线有电
<NoIE> 不好意思，问一个小问题。
<NoIE> 我用安卓手机通过蓝牙往我妈妈的笔记本里发送了10张照片，那个照片是发送到哪个文件夹里了？
<yunfan> NoIE: 用某些照片管理工具找
<onlylove> forth牛牛们
<NoIE> yunfan: 好的，我试试。
<onlylove> NoIE: 什么系统啊
<xscan> 嗨
<NoIE> onlylove: ubuntu.
<onlylove> NoIE: 主目录下面找了，别的地方一般没权限
<yunfan> onlylove: 要找大牛去 #forth
<NoIE> onlylove: 主目录下似乎没有。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对我来说已经是牛牛了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我水平一般 许多地方还不如你呢 只不过论python我可以比过你
<onlylove> NoIE: sudo find / -name 照片名
<woju> 大家怎么看待安全感和生活压力？
<yunfan> woju: 找个炮友 你给他安全感 他给你排解生活压力？
<woju> yunfan: 太黄了
<NoIE> onlylove: 好的，那个通过蓝牙传输，不会改名吧？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我用安卓手机通过蓝牙往笔记本里发送了10张照片，那个照片是发送到哪个文件夹里了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467246 我用安卓手机通过蓝牙往我妈妈的笔记本里发送了10张照片，那个照片是发送到哪个文件夹里了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-12-30
<^k^>  ─> 16:27
<onlylove> NoIE: 理论上不会
<xscan> ,,
<NoIE> onlylove: 找到了，在“公共”文件夹里。谢谢。
<kandu> yunfan: 就像写程序。if cond action1 else action2, 不管 cond 是否 action1, action2 都是要写的。
<kandu> yunfan: 哦。我感觉写 hdl 的逻辑和以前写汇编的逻辑一样。语法上扁平，只要注意入口和出口的问题。不怎么动脑。要是逻辑复杂了，先脑补成 pascal 代码，然后译成 hdl 就好. 然后一些逻辑我是写成独立 chip, 于是清爽些。
 * kandu 跑步去
<yunfan> kandu: 问题是这个 if xx then yy else zz 怎么整
<yunfan> kandu: 不过如果只是双路的 可以mux
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 渣e
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 给我把v加起来哇
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: why?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你给薅下来的你得负责啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你给我讲个千人斩的趣事我就给你加V
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 悲剧也行, 要真实的
<BuMangHuo> .......
<BuMangHuo> 悲剧太多了，一下子脑子里面居然满了，溢出了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我相信你.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你补欠 WhatsGoingOn 的饭时把我带上也行
<BuMangHuo> 恩，好
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对, 你欠我几顿麻婆豆腐盖饭了?
<BuMangHuo> 欠了一年多了。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 讲个最悲剧的听听
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 先欠着
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 算上利息, 怎么也得升级成葱爆羊肉盖饭了吧?!
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 最多能加一个卤蛋
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 带上我
<WhatsGoingOn> ...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好啊，我跟 WhatsGoingOn 兑现的时候一定喊你
 * BuMangHuo 欠好多人饭了
 * WhatsGoingOn 听这口气, 最近五年内我是吃不上了
 * BuMangHuo 聪明不过 WhatsGoingOn
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 给他加q吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<QiongMangHuo>  /mode +q BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 我要上访
<WhatsGoingOn> ....
<WhatsGoingOn> 我怎么有这么个命令...
<BuMangHuo> 你　ban 了这么多
<WhatsGoingOn> 我自动补全出来一个 massunban...
<WhatsGoingOn>   /massunban
<WhatsGoingOn> 不过好像没效果?
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你啥时候请我吃饭？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你这是干什么!
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 也先欠着啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没起作用... 我想补全mode, 结果出来别的了....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你看 banlist?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我信你?
<WhatsGoingOn> ..
<WhatsGoingOn> 起作用了...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 隔那么远 选这么准
<WhatsGoingOn> 我刚看了banlist还在爱...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: m出来, 第一个是maxxx
<QiongMangHuo> 17:05 -!- Irssi: No bans in channel #ubuntu-cn
<WhatsGoingOn> 我擦....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我去补回来
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 都小本本上记着呢， cc WhatsGoingOn QiongMangHuo
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我这里也有
<BuMangHuo> ....
 * BuMangHuo 新年是不是该换个新的小本本了
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 赶紧兑现了吧
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你都 remote 了
 * QiongMangHuo 目睹手忙脚乱
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那也能兑现
 * BuMangHuo 挤兑了
<WhatsGoingOn> 我擦, 我这个nick是别人注册了的啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> 伐开心!
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 那种键盘清洁泥是一次性的吧？
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 差不多
<chihchun> yo
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: may I know why you ban AprilW?
<nos> irc 里，是没有`nick`这个暱称的。。
<nos> WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ..
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn:
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: ?
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: ...
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: :-)
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 原来是rex ^
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 谁是rex?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 带蛋黄饼给你吃的台湾大佬
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我是说, 那个nick是rex?
<QiongMangHuo> .
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我一般吃了人家的东西, 都会手短一些...
 * chihchun <- Rex
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: :-)
<chihchun> 你们干嘛都改名阿。我一向行不改名坐不改姓
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 那你到底是chih还是rex
<onlylove> rex？为啥我想到regular expression
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: sigh... 因为频道里有同事啊...
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 你不理解我们改名, 是因为你不懂大陆的拼音........
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn <- 拼音？XD
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 我一直叫做 chihchun, please google me XD
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 都是因为 chih 我才被强迫改成 Rex, 我擦
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 想起来了你twitter也是chih
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 一直都是。代码提交也是 chihchun
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 我只是最近在听这个专辑, 很喜欢, 所以改的这个名字. QiongMangHuo 这个是拼音没错啦
 * QiongMangHuo 这个频道同事太多了...
<xscan> part
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 同感
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 我都习惯偷偷开一个 private channel 黑同事耶。hahaaa
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 有两个办法
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 1, ban了他们
<QiongMangHuo> 2, 不和他们做同事
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 请即刻动手.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你挑
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 带我走～
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 如果你动手, 我选择1.
<chihchun> 我应该比你们都早挂在这频道 =_=
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 毕竟暂时我没有2的准备啊.
<chihchun> freeflying: hey!
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 通敌罪
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 哪招阿！
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 不去-tw 却来-cn, 十几年前就是通敌罪!
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 其实我看你这个nick很久了, 一直以为你是chih...
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 我也挂 ubuntu-tw 的...
<QiongMangHuo> 双料间谍
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: chih 不理社区的事情吧...
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 我和 QiongMangHuo 也不理社区的事情啊... 我们都是纯粹过来吐槽的....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是吧?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是, 我理社区
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... 何苦
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我要在社区中吐槽
<chihchun> lol
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没办法跟你愉快的做小伙伴了...
<QiongMangHuo> 打倒canonical, 上网搜ubuntu-cn有真相
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 这句话你应该不懂...
<chihchun> XDDD
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我觉得, Rex在这个频道如果挂的比我还早, 那应该都懂了...
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: ubuntu-cn 一直很安静的。
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 直到变成了redhat-cn
<^k^> 新 东北校区 • ubuntu 14.04samba 服务器的启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467247 /etc/init.d/samba start 无效 统计信息: 发表于 由 yyk200808001 — 2014-12-30 16:38
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 我常常在外面社区分享，第一句就是黑 canonical 阿！XD
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 原来如此...
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 黑canonical不是啥问题, 但是经常被同事看到我提前下班就不好了啊... 比如现在..
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 啥，你们今天上班的阿？ (逃走)
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 是啊.
<QiongMangHuo> 我和 WhatsGoingOn 只是提建设性意见, 不小心钓出个革命群众中的坏人
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 台北办公室都在分享窗户边的烟火，无心工作了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 向马克举报 chihchun
<chihchun> nooooooo~
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我不会英文, 你来写这封邮件好了.
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo: 你们应该让 april 回来，因为她不会比你们少吐曹，哈哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 这个本是个误会...
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 这么一说我就放心了
<BuMangHuo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2140017 配置了 ControlMaster auto 之后，想再开个 ssh 连接这样是什么原因 Shared connection to 10.1.5.254 closed
<WhatsGoingOn> 不能再说了, 下班了. bye
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 确实是误会 因为刚开始我以为她是HR才ban的
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 噗哧
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 那个短发的女生吗？我上回只看到新人，不知道是 hr...
 * chihchun 也要准备去 taipei open source user group
<QiongMangHuo> 闪人
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: momo, 你在台北啊
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 对呀。下个月再去北京
<chihchun> AprilW: welcome back, 小伙伴都下班了
<AprilW> :-D
<BuMangHuo> ...
<AprilW> 我才上班开始
 * chihchun 要去 tossug (taipei open source user group)
<AprilW> 今天？
<chihchun> 今天讨论 python data structure
<chihchun> 好久没去了，最近都在中国到处跑
<AprilW> 这个缩写， 好危险，被我看成另外一个字 ;-)
<AprilW> is python based on c as well?
<chihchun> AprilW: 欸，它是另外一个语言。a high-level object-oriented language
<AprilW> 我还是以后自己wiki一下吧。
<chihchun> (解释起来要好几页)
<onlylove> 擦，我要挠墙！
<onlylove> 这什么乱七八糟的东西……
<BuMangHuo> ...
 * onlylove 求不调岗
 * onlylove 明天要给俩刚产假回来的妈咪分配任务
<BuMangHuo> http://superuser.com/questions/698653/shared-connection-frequently-closes-when-opening-a-new-connection
<BuMangHuo> 这个问题求解
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ networking - Shared connection frequently closes when opening a new connection - Super User
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 我会用 tcpdump 看 tcp protocol 来判断
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 我也用 shared connection 没问题
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 我猜你的 connection 收到 TCP RST
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 但是文中无法判断
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu qxl win7不能lol求破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467251 Screenshot_win7.png DirectX 不能用 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2014-12-30 18:04
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 应该不是客户端的原因
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 连别的服务器正常的，我看看服务器上有啥配置
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 对，应该不是客户端的问题。是网路的问题
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 服务器的 sshd 可能有 log
<BuMangHuo> 没看到 rst
<freeflying> chihchun: hi dude
<chihchun> freeflying: yo, just worry about someone ban me, can you can get me back :p
<freeflying> chihchun: banned by which nick?
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 他是认错人了
<chihchun> freeflying: we are good now, happy new year
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: haha, I know
<freeflying> chihchun: you too, give me a ring next time over in town
<chihchun> freeflying: a couple weeks later ;-)
<BuMangHuo> 不过他们把我的大v去掉了， freeflying 侯总给我做主啊
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: lol
<freeflying> chihchun: cool
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 求加 v
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你事情真多
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 瞎扯
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不给我去掉不就好了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 加V有啥好处？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 要就要OP
<BuMangHuo> onlylove:  op 没用
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 鱼唇，有了OP想给自己加V就加V
<chihchun> 有 op 再给自己加 v 阿
<BuMangHuo> v 都不给我，能给我 op 么
<chihchun> channel 没有 moderated, 有没有v 无所谓吧
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 可以靠前排站着
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: hahaha
<chihchun> ok
<chihchun> 谁给 BuMangHuo v 吧，好任性的
<BaiMangHuo> happyaron: 阿里 450G DDos 这事儿是真的？
<onlylove> freeflying: 施舍给 BuMangHuo一个v吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 下班回家，明天早上再冲刺一下火车票
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 坐大巴的瞅瞅你，祝你好运
 * BuMangHuo 冲刺 2.28 的车票失败就冲 3.7 的， 老板不要怪我.....
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我一想到明天就要带俩刚产假回来的，我就头大啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这TM算什么事
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 俩？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: ä¿©
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: cool
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: cool你妹啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 一孕傻三年呢
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你得做好心理准备
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 领导的意思是，给点活就成，别闲着人
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 做毛心理准备，测试
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你说小孩饿了吧，带过来喂
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这种事情傻子都会做
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 有哺乳假
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 换句话说，她们可以合法早退
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你就抱怨现在没有放心早餐奶喝了啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 卧槽，你TM来点正经的行不
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我现在手里代码还在调，明天就要交接
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那就随便给点儿活干得了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 她们心思也放不到工作上的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 丫的之前微软的，用visual studio的，让她们改用eclipse
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 在家里面跟婆婆吵架了过来给你气受也是有可能的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: eclipse能和vs比么
<BuMangHuo> 我没用过 eclipse， 听说 java 程序员用啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 她们敢这么玩，我就直接辞职，说TM干活还受气
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 嗯，写java
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 准确点说是写selenium测试case
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 写那些东西用什么语言都一样
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 贵司真好
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 钱少，好毛
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 话说，我厂领导之前不知道怎么想的，让我们自己写自己的测试脚本.......
<BuMangHuo> 自己测自己
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 传说中的单元测试？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不是，给测试跑的脚本，让我们写
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 测试不是manual的么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 自动化测试要她们？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无法安装vlc，synaptic也无法无法修复破损包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467252 直接使用apt-get install vlc提示 liang@liang-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc [sudo] password for liang: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory
<^k^>  ─> (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? liang@liang-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc Reading package lists... Done Building de …
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 有的人没办法了，直接脚本里面 return ＰＡＳＳ
<BuMangHuo> 看起来一下子跑过了。。。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好办法
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 自己写自己的测试用例，那要是跑不过去就说不过去了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 外包的测试，说起来，你司可以把测试外包出来
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 代码都外包，测试也有
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 跑不过证明程序有毛病呗，程序没毛病就把case改下
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我经常在case里面弄个死循环
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 关键有人程序有问题，也直接把case改过的。。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 随意咯，交付的时候别出问题就好
 * onlylove 下班
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 以然交付了
<onlylove> 明天commit下代码换工位
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 以后出问题就升级呗，说新版本没这个bug
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 捎带着收服务费
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：请问openwrt的启动脚本，下面脚本那个参数-s是什么意思（作用）？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467253 请问openwrt的启动脚本，下面脚本那个参数-s是什么意思（作用）？谢谢！ 脚本1 Code: #!/bin/sh /etc/rc.common # /init.d/goagent START=99   start() {       python /app/goagen
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  18:51
<jzp113> 有人可以翻墙吗
<jzp113> 借我用用
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 怎样自定义libreoffice文本的字体颜色？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467254 不想只用libreoffice自带的那么字体颜色，如何能像ms office里一样自由的选择字体颜色 统计信息: 发表于 由 alextx — 2014-12-30 19:06
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  19:14
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  19:17
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  19:19
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2soCIRgZGAABwZabqhhgAALrLwP6PtMAAHB9140.jpg 偶看你怎么走
<Huahua> WhatsGoingOn  BuMangHuo chihchun_afk 看到了，你们都不好好上班
<Huahua> WhatsGoingOn  BuMangHuo chihchun_afk 马克知道了哭死你们了
<chenxiongfei> test
<^k^> chenxiongfei:点点点.  19:24
<Huahua> BuMangHuo ， BaiMangHuo 和 QiongMangHuo 仨是什么关系？
<BaiMangHuo> Huahua: 你忘了 XiaMangHuo
<Huahua> 下蟒火？
<Huahua> 网火是台军从美帝购买的战区导弹系统
<Huahua> 蟒火是什么
<BaiMangHuo> Huahua: =。=
<Huahua> 也是一种武器？有柯文哲的嘴炮厉害吗
<gebjgd> Huahua, 柯文哲是誰
<Huahua> 咦咦，-cn 和 -tw 不是混血了么
<gebjgd> Huahua, 天朝護照和臺灣護照混血了？
<Huahua> 这个嘛，迟早吧
<gebjgd> Huahua, 你這輩子沒戲
<Huahua> 乃可以拿两个护照，别被知道就可以了
<gebjgd> Huahua, 早就不行了
<gebjgd> Huahua, 想什麼呢
<XiaMangHuo> Huahua: 现在拿湾湾护照要当面上交天朝护照剪角吧
<Huahua> 乃去玩的时候看下目的地用哪个免签
<Huahua> 小儿科啦，街上那么多办证电话
<Huahua> 乃上交个街上办的
<XiaMangHuo> Huahua: 护照这事儿街头办证儿的能搞定？ 够呛吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么唤醒睡眠的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467255 如图，比如pid 为2929的进程处于S+的状态 root 2928 0.0 0.0 65120 3836 pts/0 S+ 18:39 0:00 sudo tar -jcvp -f /media/li/永恒?度/ub1/u1main.tar.bz2 --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/home / root 2929 4.9 0.0 33544 3372 pts/0 S+ 18:39 1:40 tar
<^k^>  ─> -jcvp -f /media/li/永恒?度/ub1/u1main.tar.bz2 --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/home / ，要把它唤醒，是 …
<Huahua> XiaMangHuo: 祝乃办证顺利
<jzp113> 发现个好招
<gebjgd> Huahua, 你想的真天真
<XiaMangHuo> Huahua: 我又没兴趣要湾湾护照
<Huahua> gebjgd: 祝乃们好运
<jzp113> 可以用离线下载 下载被墙外的资源
<gebjgd> XiaMangHuo, 我有興趣
<Huahua> 果然频道里的时区变了嘛
<Huahua> 白天的时候基本是午夜频道的话题
<Huahua> 晚上却很乖了
<XiaMangHuo> Huahua: 奇怪的人都是上班时间吹水的
<Huahua> XiaMangHuo: 好吧
<gebjgd> 放假ing
<Huahua> XiaMangHuo: 不过，好像刚才 chihchun_afk 说乃今天没去上班？
<bitsmix> 今天看了一眼 Promise/A+ 然后。。没看懂= =
<Huahua> gebjgd: 放到过年后吗
<gebjgd> Huahua, 年假
<gebjgd> Huahua, 下週1上班
<XiaMangHuo> Huahua: 有嘛？ 他瞎说
<Huahua> gebjgd: 也很长了
<Huahua> XiaMangHuo: 你今天真的去过办公室吗
<gebjgd> Huahua, 年假30天
<XiaMangHuo> Huahua: 很久木去过了
<jusss> palomino|working: 美剧fargo 真tmd好看！
<jusss> fargo season 1 2014
<palomino|working> 冰血暴啊，没看.. julianwa
<palomino|working> 冰血暴啊，没看.. jusss
<palomino|working> sorry,指错 julianwa
<jusss> palomino|working: 你一定要看看，真的很棒，今年看过的最好看的美剧了
<jusss> palomino|working: 比那些超级英雄的美剧好看多了，现在感觉很反感超级英雄的电影和电视剧，尤其是闪电侠这种完全是流水帐的美剧
<palomino|working> 我可是超喜欢
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿
<jusss> palomino|working: 美国队长2也是很无聊比钢铁侠差多了
<palomino|working> 话说，有个电影也叫fargo
<palomino|working> ...美队2比iron man 3好多了
<jusss> palomino|working: forever倒是很好看，跟the mentalist很像
<palomino|working> the mentalist是最后一季了么
<jusss> palomino|working: 不过新出的mentalist s7真难看，完全脱离以前那种环境
<jusss> palomino|working: 最喜欢s3, s3那一季感觉是最好看的
<palomino|working> 额，已经忘得差不多了
<palomino|working> 只记得s3最后杀了个假red john
<jzp113> 哎 ipv6被人挖了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<jzp113> 光缆肯定被人挖看
<palomino|working> ......
<jzp113> 光缆肯定被人挖了
<palomino|working> 光缆无铜，盗割无用
<jzp113> 六维空间几天打不开了
<jzp113> 北京到沈阳的100
<jzp113> 北京到沈阳的100G线路有问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于修改一些配置文件后终端出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467256 我是新手，用的是14.10，修改过/etc/bash.bashrc，/etc/profile，和.bashrc，但发现终端用clear时往上拉会出现几个乱码，虽然不影响使用但看着不爽也当心出现其他问题，我改回去后还是这样，
<^k^>  ─> 各位大神有办法没，或我去那里下这三个原本的文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zujie524 — 2014-12-30 20:03
<jusss> palomino|working: 正在看fargo s01e06 太好看了，这集
<jusss> amazing
<jusss> 还有那配乐
<tcstory1> 有谁用过requirejs吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 再也不逃学上网了 : 那天下午三点,我叔让我把逃学泡网吧的堂弟抓回来。 晚上九点,堂弟带着哭腔对我说:"哥,都这么晚了, 咱回去吧,以后我再也不逃学上网了……"
<tcstory1> 哪位哥哥能帮我看看这个问题http://segmentfault.com/q/1010000002454106
<kves> tcstory1: ⇪ requirejs的使用问题 - SegmentFault
<tcstory1> :'(
<kandu> jzp113: 六维好像已经关了
<kandu> jzp113: 要翻多长时间?
<jzp113>  关了？
<jzp113> 什么意思
<jzp113> 不开了？
<jzp113> kandu, 要翻多长时间?
<jzp113> 我不懂你的意思
<kandu> jzp113: 刚不说要翻墙
<kandu> jzp113: http://weibo.com/2076562521/Bxv5btWnG?type=comment
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> kandu 哦 lantern
<jzp113> 翻墙下载了半天
<jzp113> kandu, 为什么要关啊
<jzp113> kandu, 伤心
<kandu> jzp113: 共匪让关，你找谁讲理去
<jzp113> kandu,是永久关闭吗？
<kandu> jzp113: 不知道呀，我才刚听说六维空间这个词
<jzp113> kandu,看这说的 好惆怅
<jusss> kandu: 共匪，blabla
<jzp113> 算了
<jusss> kandu: 只怪蒋公当年剿匪不力
<jzp113> 没事
<jzp113> 爱
<jzp113> 哎  没电影ipv6还有何用
<idoo> 怎么用命令关显示器？
<jzp113> 显示器？
<idoo> 是啊
<idoo> 我笔记本是放家里的
<idoo> 在外面ssh登陆
<jzp113> 把进程kill了
<idoo> 每次重启屏幕就开着，就想研究一下能不能用命令关显示器
<idoo> 有没有想法啊
<jzp113> 我电脑开机就黑屏
<idoo> 对哦，不要开机加载服务就行了
<idoo> 是吧
<jzp113> xset dpms force off
<jzp113> 你试试
<jzp113> 我刚才百度的
<idoo> xset是对xwindows控制的吧
<idoo> 我试了在命令行没用
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 1.7.33 下如何安装运行lightroom5.7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467258 https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35192#c59 I've updated the patches to get Lightroom 5.7 run with wine 1.7.33. Here is a recall of the recipe I use : 0. Apply the set of patches (attached to this bug report) and compile wine 1.7.33 in a 32 bits chroot
<^k^>  ─> 1. Create an empty 32 bits wine profile with winecfg and install gecko and mono as requested (probably not required but it won't h …
<duan> 使用13.2的DVD安装盘，离线升级openSUSE后，无法进入图形界面了，startx输出这些内容http://paste.opensuse.org/7839645
<cleamoon> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2014-12-30/004231341424.shtml
<^k^> cleamoon: ⇪ 环球时报:中国出于安全考虑封Gmail不可信|Gmail_新浪新闻
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 奇葩國家
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那报纸有正常人看吗
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 國內看的人還不少呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 很多人被洗腦的很徹底
<gebjgd> knownbad, 幹嘛呢
<knownbad> 窝着。
<knownbad> 你回来了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 回來一週多了
<cleamoon> knowbad也是在德国？
<knownbad> 不，是在火星。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 北京雾霾不常见吧？
<cleamoon> 哦，邻居呀，我在海王星
<gebjgd> knownbad, 沒遇到
<knownbad> 经过机场却没看到雾霾有点失望。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 前天嚴重  不過我回去那幾天還不錯
<knownbad> 老婆说错失雾霾是个遗憾。
<knownbad> 去熬粥给老婆去。
<jackness> 早上好啊
<jackness> 各位
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-31
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何连接CYGWIN上的SSHD并且传递X11的GUI图像？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467259 我已经完成在CYGWIN上的SSHD搭建。现在可以从Linux上连到windows上的SSHD，但是我加了-X的Forward参数以后（没有报错），GUI图像没有发送到我的Linux而是还在Windows上显示显示出窗口。
<^k^>  ─> 我在CYGWIN的.profile里面指定了 export $DISPLAY=:0.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 gong — 2014-12-30 23:32
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 14.10 amd64 openshot导出视频无声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467260 14.10 amd64 openshot导出视频无声音，多种格式均尝试过。 最后回到会声会影才解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2014-12-31 10:18
<BuMangHuo> 早啊
<yunfan> 这里有谁会定制android rom的  BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不寄到
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 帮我留意下
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 最近可有什么值得上？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: xda 上边不是很多类似的教程么…
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 最近有女人值得上
<royaso> 最近有女人值得上 这是什么暗语吗?
<BaiMangHuo> yunfan: smzds.com ?
<alvin_rxg> 03:45:56 Fetch Title:    not success    http://smzds.com    403 Forbidden
<eexpss> royaso: 就是说便宜，值得。
<eexpss> 以前那 voody 会定制rom。 yunfan
<yunfan> BaiMangHuo: 建议做一个 呵呵
<yunfan> eexpss: 不是 我刚才在想 有没有可能基于android的底层 自己弄个系统 不是像miui那样只是重做些ui 而是类似桌面的发行版那样 有自己的机制 比如说android用dalvik vm我用lua做底层应用的runtime
<yunfan> eexpss: 之所以想用android底层 主要是为了可以段时间内迅速支持所有机器
<eexpss> yunfan: 现在不都是art模式了嘛。
<yunfan> 只要他机器是android的 又能刷机 那我弄个update.zip给他就行了
<eexpss> 你落后了哦。
<eexpss> dalvik死了
<yunfan> eexpss: 我知道art 但是art也是先编译到dalvik vm 然后安装时候再做host compiling的
<yunfan> eexpss: 就好像你用cython 虽然他生成的是c 但是他生成的那个c只是用c调用pyvm
<eexpss> 你基于android，就不能玩其他花样。除开折腾utouch那样的系统，跑啥都可以
<yunfan> eexpss: 我的意思是基于android底层  比如说 android的打电话是通过一个 dialer.apk 但是这个肯定要跟基带通讯 那么这个是通过底层的一个.so实现 还是就包含在dialer.apk里的？
<yunfan> 因为apk我肯定新系统就不支持了
<eexpss> 具体的不知道。自己去xda问。
<yunfan> 假如是通过底层一个.so来实现  那么我这个新系统快速移植的目的就能达到 但是如果是包含在apk里实现 那么对每个机器都要自己实现一套 这就违反我的出发点了
<yunfan> 我先试试定制系统看看
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 你怎么占用我的名字了
<kandu> happyaron: dd壕好
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: dd壕好
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 小dd壕好
<yunfan> kandu: 今天早上想了下 你所谓的增加中断功能 无非是多个中断标志 以及中断号输入而已
<yunfan> kandu: 碰到这种情况 无非是把PC重置到中断号对应的地址去
<kandu> yunfan: 没这么复杂
<yunfan> kandu: 这个还复杂？
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你在换一个
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: ...
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: 你可以叫 BaiManHuo
<kandu> yunfan: 硬件处理很多中断向量的, x86 的习惯。不用中断向量，让中断处理程序来处理就行。就像 alu 没减法。那我们就自己在逻辑上求补码来实现。不值得写进 alu 里
<yunfan> kandu: 你用逻辑电路来实现 违反他这个cpu设计的原则 他就是要尽量简单 不讲效率
<kandu> yunfan: x86 还给 io 专门指令呢。还4个优先级。还分段又分页。都是过度设计。
<yunfan> kandu: io那个我同意
<yunfan> kandu: 我知道你意思了  你是只有一个中断信号
<yunfan> kandu: 有输入就转到固定的中断处理程序的开头去 不过问题是你怎么知道他是哪方面的中断呢
<yunfan> 难道所有port都扫一遍？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • deepin 2014.2正式版发布——自由·独特·前卫 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467262 via: http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/deepin-20 ... ant-garde/ deepin致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux系统。 deepin系统使用基于HTML5技术开发的深度桌面环境，搭配深度音乐、深度影院、WPS和
<^k^>  ─> 搜狗输入法等软件，能够满足用户的日常娱乐和办公需求。 <img src="http://planet.linuxd
<onlylove__> http://blog.jobbole.com/23274/
<^k^> onlylove__: ⇪ 神舟飞天的秘密：揭秘神舟九号的太空计算机 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove__> 看到了个这东西……
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 我这个nautilus脚本有什么问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467263 脚本内容： /usr/bin/zenity --question \ --text "你确定要删除文件: $* ?" \ || exit for arg do rm -rf "$arg" || rootargs[${#rootargs}]="$arg" done [[ ${#rootargs} -gt 0 ]] && \ gksudo rm -rf "${rootargs[@]}" bash.png 写个脚本方便删除系统文件，
<^k^>  ─> 删除系统文件的时候不会弹出密码提示窗，只能删除非管理员权限的文件。懂nautilus脚本的看一下问 …
<kandu> yunfan: 在 interrupt controller 里面实现二分查找很容易啊。即使连上4亿个外设，最多也查32次么。 你看 Or(a=i1,b=i2,out=i12) Or(a=i3,b=i4,out=i34) Or(a=i12,b=i34,out=i) 然后扫下i 发现 true 了找找 i12 i34 就知道是哪边, 然后看 i1 i2 就有了嘛.如果两边都有，对两边分别二分找，然后队列下就好了。再说都有现成的 ic 可用。都不用自己实现在 cpu 里
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 把方向键换到 hjkl 不太靠谱，高度不一样
<kandu> yunfan: 要去市区住段时间。之后几天也不怎么在线
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  12:08
<onlylove> 进出多少次了，今天这怎么了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> bu
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 7号线跟10号线换乘点是不是没开通呢?
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/32268/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 如何编写计算机模拟器 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 你们几个咋老换nick呢
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 因为irc没有类似qq签名的东西啊. 只能用nick来代替了
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 转战微信群
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 不, 我的emacs不支持微信.
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
 * WhatsGoingOn 我擦, 七号线不能换乘, 要它有何用...
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 基蛙呢
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 还没加侯总微信呢
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 快去搞个微信群
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 蛙蛙, 候总找你.
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 乃微信号 msg 来
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 就是我手机号
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 乃手机号 msg 来
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: znc有web版嘛?
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 没法在弱电箱里塞两个设备了，会果然，buffalo的用不上看来
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: web 版本？不知道啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 类似webchat.freenode.net那样, 我用浏览器登陆上去就能访问.
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<madper_web> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 貌似找到了...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: znc有web
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: link
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ ZNC
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 很早之前9号也不能换
<BuMangHuo> 12306 不按套路出牌啊
<BuMangHuo> 刚才突然冒出来 600 张卧铺
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: lol~
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 被退票的吧
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 昂. 但是我今天就要用, 然后不让我换, 伐开心.
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 一下子退 600 张？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不是
<BuMangHuo> 被退？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 在下铺的下面放了个床垫, 然后多了个地铺.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 所以, 多了这么多票.
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 可惜我也没薅到
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我给你讲下京东的事情，我有一次在京东买东西，仅剩一件，然后填错地址了，然后我撤销订单，但是商品显示无货，直到几个小时之后才重新显示有一件
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 马上还要开通天台票/挂票
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我知道12306和京东不是一回事，但是你可以这样理解下
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 挂票不错，不过那些要挂好几天的咋办
<BuMangHuo> 我去装 360
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你装那个作甚
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 上厕所确实不太方便.
<BuMangHuo> 我用些流氓软件看来今天是抗不过去了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我不想把买票这件事儿拖到 2015 年去啊
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 几个小时的, 还可以用成人尿不湿, 几天的没戏了.
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 这软件看起来有点高级
<onlylove> 擦受不了了，这什么网
<onlylove> 关机准备换工位
<BuMangHuo> 你怎么老换
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不知道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 换就换呗
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 乃居然有 chumby 这么高级的货
<onlylove> 我想下，我先在vmware onsite，然后回来以后做过vcac，再然后loginsight,再然后tesla，再然后vcops，
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 哦这……
<onlylove> 你们谁调动比我频繁么，我这是一年半不到做到的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 其实想想挂票很酷炫啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 憋到尿裤子啊
 * onlylove_ 想到楼上的网络更渣，心里凉了半截，这可怎么过啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 挂外面还用憋？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看见人了直接尿呗
<BuMangHuo> 反正他们追不上
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 站着拉的出来???
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你试试看?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我一向是站着尿尿哇
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 请看动词... 拉
<BuMangHuo> 这个有技术风险
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42491
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 用烤箱修复故障的MacBook Pro笔记本
<yunfan> kandu: 为毛市区反而没网络？
<kandu> yunfan: 泡在茶馆/路上 没电脑
<onlylove_> kandu: 手机撒
<kandu> onlylove_: 我这渣小米手机，一会儿就没电。都不敢多用啊
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42492
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为什么红肉容易致癌
<onlylove_> kandu: 哦，小米啊……
<kandu> onlylove_: 当时看 happyaron 壕入手小米了。我也入啊
<kandu> onlylove_: 但人家是壕，不好就换。我可换不起，只能继续用了
<yunfan> kandu: 不可能吧 杭州连公交都有wifi 你别是去百人斩计划了吧
<onlylove_> kandu: 鱼唇，小米是壕用的设备么，壕只是好奇为啥那么多人买小米
<onlylove_> kandu: 壕现在用huawei
<yunfan> kandu: 等小米的火狐手机出来 咱们都入一个
<yunfan> 据说300多
<onlylove_> yunfan: 300多，啥硬件……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 据说是4G的 我估计ram是1G那种
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42493
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Deepin 2014.2正式版发布
<onlylove_> 并且预装了CrossOver deepin专版
<yunfan> deepin我等下去vbox里试试
<yunfan> 感兴趣这种h5开发的
<yunfan> 苏黑子好像是混deepin的吧
<BuMangHuo> 预装了 360 了？
<BuMangHuo> 丫要是预装个完美使用的 qq，我就装
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 小米不是有电源么，配套使用啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 商店里可以找，不是预装
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 老实说，我只是对那个crossover有兴趣 cc yunfan
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果可能……你找个机器试下livecd
<onlylove> yunfan: 虚拟机体检极烂
<yunfan> onlylove: 我父母家里咩有可用的机器 倒是家里有个thinkpad t43 但是电源找不到了
<onlylove__> 疯了……
<onlylove__> 我……
<BaiManHuo> onlylove__: 咋了
<onlylove__> 我整天就掉线上线吧
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 哦。觉得太大就没买 大电源/充电。就买了块电池带身上
<BaiManHuo> onlylove__: 所以你应该像我这样弄个vps挂着
<onlylove__> BaiManHuo: 不过deepin怎么说，体验一般
<onlylove__> BaiManHuo: 我用过几天
<BaiManHuo> kandu: 华为那个mate2电池有4000mA
<BaiManHuo> 不过不能拆电池的手机我不太敢用 怕有硬件后门
<BuMangHuo> BaiManHuo: 那个板子还没有邮出来么
<BaiManHuo> BuMangHuo: 我自己要用
<kandu> BaiManHuo: *_*
<BuMangHuo> lol
<onlylove__> BaiManHuo: 说的好像能拆的就没了
<BaiManHuo> onlylove__: 相对好点
<BuMangHuo> t43 还能开机？
<BaiManHuo> BuMangHuo: 能 上次我回家还开机过
<BaiManHuo> 可惜电源不知道去哪里了
<BaiManHuo> onlylove__: deepin这样有技术的社区 为毛没出固件 真是奇怪
<BuMangHuo> 话说 twitter 里面他们那种转发的时候带评论是怎么做到的 ? cc happyaron freeflying
<onlylove__> BaiManHuo: 深度还是在UI上改改的感觉，因为deepin就是换了皮的ubuntu
<BaiManHuo> onlylove__: 那些固件也只是改改ui啊
<BaiManHuo> onlylove__: 不过好多年前我就说过 ubuntu这个有东西挖
<BaiManHuo> 比如深度搞点自己的patched源 需要会员登录验证之类的
<lurss> 哈哈
<luulsj> a?
<luulsj> 能看到吗
<roylez> luulsj: .
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<luulsj> 真的不能看到吗 ^_^
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 瞎子你好
<duan> 求助：电脑变砖了，卸掉了NetworkManager, fdisk不显示U盘，iso镜像也挂载不上，没有loop设备
<roylez> BaiManHuo: 你瞎换什么nick
<alvin_rxg> duan: 卸载 netwrkmanager 的时候，附带的很多别的依赖也卸载了？可以看看 apt  的 log，然后装回来
<duan> alvin_rxg: 现在没有网络，没有DVD镜像盘，没有办法装呀。知道没有loop设备怎么修复吗？
<alvin_rxg> duan: 你的 apt 应该有本地 cache 的，如果你 auto-clean 了那就另说。有本地 cache 的还是可以装回来的
<alvin_rxg> duan: loop 是由其中一个服务设定的， manuel 的我不清楚
<duan> alvin_rxg: 谢谢！我是openSUSE, 我找找zypper的log吧
<jusss> 用了一会诺基亚的c5,从来没用过这么难用的手机
<jusss> 电阻屏，s60 v5
<jusss> 超超级难用，
<BaiManHuo> roylez: 跟着大V换nick 有面子
<jusss> 200块钱的大安卓比它好用多了
<BaiManHuo> roylez: 你丫在武汉 不会是搭上了deepin吧
<roylez> BaiManHuo: deepin是谁
<BaiManHuo> roylez: 不要装
<roylez> BaiManHuo: 不认识就不认识
<roylez> BaiManHuo: 男的女的
<BaiManHuo> roylez: 哼哼
<WhatsGoingOn1> …
<WhatsGoingOn> irccloud不错啊!
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: 等运营商说话，运营商不说话就当是假的
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: ddos那事
<kandu> happyaron: 自用机子你用什么发行版?
<happyaron> kandu: debian
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你也用?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 还有 ios 版本呢
<jusss> kandu: happyaron 不是win7吗
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 恩
<jusss> kandu: win7多好
<happyaron> jusss: 不是啊
<kandu> jusss: win7 是很好，以前一直用
<kandu> jusss:
<kandu> jusss: 失误下。能用来玩游戏 XD
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求教：用U盘安装ubuntu时，无法识别硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467264 我的电脑是win7系统，打算装一个ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. 已经在windows下划出来一块空闲区域。并且也已经将ubuntu刻录到U盘上了。 但在用U盘安装ubuntu时，无法识别硬盘。选择了语言之后，直接跳
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • gksu rm -rf evolvere这句命令的-rf 参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467265 gksu rm -rf evolvere 这句命令中 -rf 这个参数为什么是属于 gksu 而不是属于 rm 的参数？ 这句命令在终端运行不了会提示 gksu：无效选项 -- r 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcjoeng — 2014-12-31 14:16
<onlylove> T喵的，除了坑还是坑
<WhatsGoingOn1> BuMangHuo: 这货真好用
<jackness> 各位，下午好啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: eclipse用不
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不用啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 刚才曲线救国，搞到一张西宁到北京的票子
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 然后呢，你先到西宁？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 路过我家的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 就是说，你多买了路程？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 这趟车是离我家最近最近的，我 5 分钟就能从家里到车站
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 恩，多买了几站
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 能上车么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 但是西宁到兰州本来就很近，多的几站也就贵了20块钱
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 有站啊，为啥不能上车
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那没啥，主要是检票的让你上车就行
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我遇到个坑，需要完全复制那货的环境，才能跑的case
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 中间必然让上
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 只要在那站停车
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那就成
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 在 2014 年的最后解决这个心头大患了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 才多20不是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 360 真是高科技企业
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 买票连验证码都不用我输入
<BuMangHuo> 早知道我就早早的用这黑科技了
<gebjgd> 真是奇葩國家
<onlylove> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh我又掉了
<onlylove> 到底是公司网烂还是freenode烂
 * onlylove 需要冷静下
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 验证码是正确的？
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 用 360 都不用自己操作，它自动刷，掉线了自动输验证码连，买好了直接发给我一条微信让我去付款
<onlylove> lainme: 意思是那破验证码在360的科技里面已经不算事了
<BuMangHuo> 简直不能更方便
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 赶紧在另一台没装360的机器里面改密码，不然你懂得
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不至于
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 晚上下班我就给丫取出来
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 我周围的人用360没一个买到票的，自动输入验证码都显示不正确
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 我今天确实是用 360 搞到的
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 12306 的验证码经常换，估计我今天运气不错
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 反正我刚开始没买到都打算放弃了， 360 给我发条微信说要我去付款
<gebjgd> 用360的真是勇士
<onlylove_> 喵的，这么ugly的活，让我写个文档，让客户跑？
<onlylove_> 客户得完全复制这台机器的环境
<onlylove_> 不然的话……
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 其实同为写代码的，你真应该向第一代学习，人自己搞了一套，然后因为故障，差点搞趴下github
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那哥们现在在猎豹呢
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我觉得我应该数下我今天掉线多少次了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我薅了几个别人的键帽换在我的就安排上，发现缺少盲打的那个凸起很别扭啊
<lainme> 明天又放假
<BuMangHuo> 恩，其实这三天请假的话也挺划算，能连个 8 天
<WhatsGoingOn1> 这货也容易掉线啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn1: 好像免费的会掉线？
<WhatsGoingOn1> 好像是 BuMangHuo
<WhatsGoingOn1> BuMangHuo: 收费的太贵了
<WhatsGoingOn1> BuMangHuo: 三十一个月
<jusss> onlylove: 中国有没有砸手机大赛呀
<WhatsGoingOn1> BuMangHuo: 还不如自己写一个微信的中继
<jusss> onlylove: 据说芬兰有个活动就是砸手机
<WhatsGoingOn1> onlylove_: 你的网真差
<BuMangHuo> 怕、
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: onlylove__ .....
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 贵厂不会是用了我厂的设备了？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我怎么知道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你厂的啥设备这么牛
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 要出错一起出
<BuMangHuo> lol
<jusss> 遇到一神秘micro sd卡，在诺基亚里面插着没事，在android里面识别不了
<jusss> d
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox 进去就花屏，无论装什么系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467267 在suse linux 11下我的virtualbox启动就成这样了 求高手指点下 统计信息: 发表于 由 gunzelee — 2014-12-31 16:05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • linux下的javascript语义补全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467268 我想在linux下开发cocos-js, 但是一直没有好的补全工具 如何才能补全下面这个demo中的main.js里面的cc.view.adjustViewPort这个函数呢？ http://7sbplw.com1.z0.glb.clouddn.com/c ... emo.tar.gz 已有的尝试： eclipse装了Web Devel
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 看十万个冷笑话去
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8.1下安装了Ubuntu14后，选择win8.1的系统后无法进入，求高手支招啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467269 win8.1下安装了Ubuntu14后，选择win8.1的系统后无法进入，求高手支招啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiuyx_xm — 2014-12-31 16:25
<anti-unix> 晚上好，各位
<jusss> onlylove_: .
<jusss> onlylove_: android刷recovery用adb还是fastboot?
<happyaron> jusss: fastboot
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> jusss: 刷机都用fastboot
<happyaron> jusss: adb你可以部分当作一个shell类似的东西
<jusss> happyaron: 只刷recovery.img
<jusss> happyaron: 然后卡刷机
<happyaron> jusss: 那用fastboot boot 命令
<happyaron> jusss: 刷机包里有recovery的话，先fastboot boot临时用那个recovery img启动，然后在里面直接整个刷
<jusss> happyaron: 我看到2个刷recovery.img的脚本，一个是adb push recovery.img /date... adb shell su -c "dd if=/data../recovery.img of=/dev/....另一个脚本就是手机进入fastboot模式然后fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<jusss> happyaron: 我现在要给一个2011年的手机刷2.3，自带的是2.1，找到了卡刷包也找到了recovery.img，现在不知道怎么刷recovery, Moto spice xt300
<happyaron> jusss: 用fastboot
<chihchun> only if you can get into fastboot ;-)
<jusss> happyaron: 用fastboot需要手机先进入fastboot模式对吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 对的
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<jusss> 我试试
<anti-unix> back
<onlylove> 掉烦了，下线
<BaiManHuo> happyaron: 哪个ddos?
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: aliyun
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: 那天是你问我的吧
<BaiManHuo> happyaron: 我没问过你 你仔细看哥的id
<BaiManHuo> happyaron: 哥乃者行孙
<BaiManHuo> 你叫我一声 看这葫芦答应不答应
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: lol
<BaiManHuo> happyaron: 你混deepin了？
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: 我怎么混deepin了？
<BaiManHuo> XwinX: 居然来了啊
<BaiManHuo> happyaron: 你不是说你自用的机器是用deepin的么
<XwinX> BaiManHuo: Hi
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: debian啊
<happyaron> BaiManHuo: 你眼睛有问题么。。
<XwinX> 哈哈
<BaiManHuo> XwinX: hi你妹啊 又是假冒的？
<XwinX> BaiManHuo: "又是"?
<XwinX> 难道以前有人假冒我?
<BaiManHuo> happyaron: 恩 是我眼瞎
<chihchun> deepin / debian 笑死我了 XD
<XwinX> 是很像
<BaiManHuo> XwinX: 你的ip怎么是台湾的
<BaiManHuo> 难道用了tor
<XwinX> vpn
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我显卡是AMD R HD7770，怎么安装Ubuntu 14.04后只识别是256M显存呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467274 DeepinScreenshot20141231191409.png 如上图所示，我的蓝宝石 HD7770是1G显存的，识别只有256M，困惑了好久了。。。。 装了最新的A卡OMEGA驱动。。。有一个管理器打不开，如下图
<jusssss> test
<^k^> jusssss:点点点.  19:25
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jussss> 搜狗输入法挺好用的
<jussss> 手机搜狗输入法
<jussss> 比谷歌那个好用
<tryit> jussss, 工作怎么样了
<jussss> tryit: 没找
<tryit> jussss, 潇洒
<jussss> 还在家歇着
<tryit> jussss, 痛快
<jussss> tryit: 马上过年了，不想出去了
<tryit> jussss, 有钱人
<jussss> tryit: 你工作怎么样了
<tryit> jussss, 工作一个多礼拜了
<jussss> tryit: 感觉怎么样
<jussss> tryit: 喜欢吗
<tryit> jussss, 不错啊，负责防火墙开发
<jussss> tryit: 哦
<jussss> 明天就是新年了
<jussss> onlylove: 今天还安静呀
<jussss> 还
<jussss> 好
<jussss> 昨晚看fargo到两点
<jussss> 最后两集不好看
<onlylove> jussss: 你没看我今天白天掉成啥样，擦，想到假期结束就要回去填坑，我不安静我咋办，鬼哭狼嚎？
<jussss> 砍掉最后两集完全就是神作呀
<onlylove> jussss: 刚毕业的小朋友就TM能吹，用的别人的框架愣是说是自己写的，然后还一堆hardcode
<jussss> onlylove: 辞辞辞
<onlylove> jussss: 我接手的一个超级破烂摊子
<jussss> onlylove: 辞辞辞
<onlylove> jussss: 可笑的是，那货教别人的时候，和别人说不是div就是table，他家html就这俩标签
<onlylove> jussss: 连TM W3C都不看的货，还做web测试
<onlylove> jussss: TMD说起来，安排他干这个活的PM也是白痴
<jussss> onlylove: 辞辞辞
<onlylove> jussss: 和你说个事
<jussss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jussss: 我今天在51刷简历，然后最近看过我简历的公司，是我现在的公司(╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻
<onlylove> jussss: 我当时的想法是，怎么没把这公司加黑名单
<tryit> onlylove, ……你没设置屏蔽吗
<onlylove> tryit: 把这事给忘了
<tryit> onlylove, 多来几次就记住了……
<tryit> :)
<onlylove> tryit: 不过他们既然看过我简历，肯定有类似职位
<tryit> onlylove, ……？
<onlylove> tryit: 公司最近离职很多，过去两个月，我认识的就走了仨
<tryit> onlylove, 年终奖拿了吗
<onlylove> tryit: 肯定没啊
<tryit> onlylove, 你工作几年了？
<onlylove> tryit: 08年到现在6年了
<tryit> onlylove, 应该有一些固定的猎头朋友吧？
<onlylove> tryit: 没，我这人习惯独行
<onlylove> tryit: 以前的同事都不联系，还猎头
<tryit> onlylove, 中高端职位一般猎头或者内推靠谱点
<jussss> onlylove: 过完年拿了钱就辞辞辞
<onlylove> tryit: 唉……我刚来着频道那会儿，忘了谁给我个猎头信箱，然后……我就呵呵下
<tryit> onlylove, 对了，你熟悉cisco路由器不？
<onlylove> tryit: 好久没摸了，早忘了
<onlylove> tryit: CISCO证书3年期限
<tryit> onlylove, 我准备过完年考个CCNA+CCNP
<tryit> onlylove, 恩
<onlylove> tryit: 你要有问题，就问 gfrog CCIE蛙
<tryit> onlylove, 呵呵，知道
<onlylove> tryit: 给你个建议，先考NA，然后快到期的时候过NP
<tryit> onlylove, 我现在的工作和CCNP中的防火墙是高度一致的
<onlylove> tryit: 其实也没啥意思，因为吧，就是个续期而已
<tryit> onlylove, 也想以后考个CCNP security
<onlylove> tryit: 啥墙？PIX？
<tryit> onlylove, iptables
<tryit> onlylove, 原理是一致的
<onlylove> tryit: 新版kernel不是叫nftables了么
<tryit> onlylove, 还用的是旧版的
<onlylove> tryit: 还有，BSD上的墙叫PF
<onlylove> tryit: package filter
<tryit> onlylove, 恩
<tryit> onlylove, 反正原理都差不多
<tryit> onlylove, 我知道以后跳槽可以去做啥
<onlylove> tryit: 其实我觉得BSD比linux适合做server，可惜那东西不如linux灵活，而且桌面也不如linux
<onlylove> tryit: 不过水果真心是个例
<tryit> onlylove, 没用过bsd
<mk3548208> BSD没linux那么闹心，用它组建交叉工具很容易。
<WL_mutou> 我也用过bsd，我也觉得BSD做server好
<mk3548208> 昨天尝试编译交叉工具链，linux变了，binutils就编译不出来了
<tryit> onlylove, 我慢慢得深入到kernel netfilter中
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你用arch的吧
<mk3548208> linuxdeepin,主要桌面为了偷懒
<onlylove> mk3548208: 哦，那就怪不得别人了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 说起来，你的工具链的代码要更新下了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 工具链按照书上的版本来的
<onlylove> mk3548208: gcc呢
<mk3548208> 4.7.4
<onlylove> mk3548208: kernel呢
<mk3548208> linux 3.10
<onlylove> mk3548208: 要和书上一致哦
<mk3548208> onlylove, 各种补丁找的吐血，不打补丁就没法进行下一步
<onlylove> mk3548208: 对啊，补丁就是干这个活的嘛
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你用新版本的工具链就好了
<jussss> onlylove: osx是不是比linux好
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不过新版本的工具链会不会出别的问题就不知道了
<jussss> onlylove: 我想用osx
<onlylove> jussss: 那就用诶
<jussss> onlylove: 买不起呀
<mk3548208> onlylove, 问题相当多，最好的一次是编译到glibc，然后找各种原因，始终没找到
<jussss> onlylove: 要6k呢
<onlylove> jussss: 买水果兼容硬件，然后装hakingtosh
<jussss> onlylove: 兼容硬件是啥
<mk3548208> jussss, aqua肯定比x好
<mk3548208> onlylove, deepin组建交叉工具链有问题？
<onlylove> jussss: 就是水果是什么硬件，你就买啥样的硬件，注意别买独显，因为水果的独显是定制的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 没问题，不过可能的话，我建议你用centos或者debian，坏到家opensuse
<onlylove> jussss: 还有无线网卡
<onlylove> jussss: 和水果保持芯片一致
<jussss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jussss: 不然你就卡死吧
<onlylove> jussss: 各种没驱动，各种不能用
<jussss> onlylove: 那么麻烦好不如直接买苹果
<onlylove> jussss: 特别是，风扇转速不能控制
<mk3548208> onlylove, 太过分散，组建交叉工具链相当头疼，freebsd就只需要6个命令，不过对嵌入式支持应该没linux好
<mk3548208> onlylove, 大概6个命令
<onlylove> mk3548208: 嵌入式你可以尝试下netbsd
<onlylove> mk3548208: FreeBSD我印象里面只有I386架构
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在已经支持arm了，树莓派就支持
<onlylove> mk3548208: 树莓能跑freebsd了？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 可以
<onlylove> 为啥我总觉得是从netbsd偷的代码
<mk3548208> onlylove, arm支持从netbsd那里搞过来的，官网有说
<onlylove> 记得当初搞arm，那时候linux还没把arm合并进代码，然后各种驱动一团乱糟糟
<onlylove> 果然是netbsd
<onlylove> mk3548208: netbsd我记得支持21种硬件
<mk3548208> onlylove, 支持多少不清楚。openbsd，netbsd是支持最多的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我记得openbsd不多啊，我记得多的是debian和netbsd
<mk3548208> onlylove, bsd里面，前面漏了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你在欺负freebsd么
<GODDOG> 大家晚上好
<mk3548208> onlylove, 没有，现在有开始支持嵌入式，而且我现在就在用freebsd
<onlylove> mk3548208: 做桌面太蛋疼，建议你用debian
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我没那么高大上，虚拟机玩的
<mk3548208> onlylove, 笔记本的驱动能支持良好的也只有windows了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 双显卡啊？
<mk3548208> onlylove, en
<jussss> onlylove: 手机连wifi比走3g省电多要多了，正常吗
<onlylove> jussss: 不正常，我记得连wifi费电来着
<jussss> 联通3g玩不到一个小时手机就没点了
<mk3548208>  我觉得正常，3g信号不稳定费电相当厉害
<mk3548208> wifi
<jussss> 走wifi还有点
<jussss> wcdma超费电
<jussss> 但是也是快
<mk3548208> 如果3G稳定，好像wifi比较费电。个人感觉
<mk3548208> jussss, 稳定的情况还好，不稳定就很厉害。掉电刷刷的
<jussss> mk3548208: 嗯
<jussss> 我这就很不稳定
<jussss> 手机走3g很快就没电
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 终于搞定了 写了个脚本自动起嵌套tmux 每个window里登录到一个机器 里面继续tmux
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 太爽了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 其实吧，usb2com的东西驱动太蛋疼
<onlylove> BaiManHuo: 你玩啥呢……看着像盗梦空间
<onlylove> mk3548208: 特别是，如果你买的转换头不好的话
<mk3548208> onlylove, 串口没玩过，这东西不是特别懂。嵌入式只是玩玩而已。我只烧写过单片机程序，而且直接usb
<onlylove> mk3548208: 你的板子直接USB啊，真幸福
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 什么款的MCU？
<GODDOG> onlylove: 是不是想起了自己UART通信时候的悲惨往事？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你咋哪壶不开提哪壶
<onlylove> GODDOG: 这种事，没折腾过的人永远不会懂
<GODDOG> onlylove: 谁都有吧 现在的大学生也是从51学期
<mk3548208> onlylove, 不过我不知道是不是usb，并不是直接usb对usb口连上的，引出usb几个线
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 最简单的51
<GODDOG> onlylove: 包括我们的SOC课程都是模仿51的外设在学
<mk3548208> 最近在看x86，想想51实在太简单了，那么几条指令，什么保护模式，内存段都不用管
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 时代不同了 现在直接上手core-M3 也有很多教材
<GODDOG> mk3548208: cortex-M3 sorry
<onlylove> M3……
<onlylove> 唉，你们知道arm7啥感觉么
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 玩过arm的开发板，总觉得对比x86，难度等级完全不同
<onlylove> mk3548208: 仅仅是玩过啊
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 不懂你要干什么 x86指令的MCU现在有人用吗？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 当然有人用，看x86平板
<GODDOG> onlylove: 请教一下 x86算不算是精简指令集？
<onlylove> GODDOG: 如果是p2之前，不算
<GODDOG> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> GODDOG: 但是其实从586开始x86的cisc属性就模糊了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 仅仅玩过，我没有系统的学习计算机课程，最近正在准备补充离散数学
<mk3548208> GODDOG, CISC
<onlylove> GODDOG: 其实现在单纯讲cisc或者risc没啥意义
<mk3548208> intel中有微码的概念，具体就不懂了
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我不是计算机专业 对这个也不敏感
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 出于兴趣研究x86
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 我把脚本贴给你看看
<GODDOG> mk3548208: nice
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 其实也能更好的写好C语言
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 怎么说呢？ 这话我听得多了 但是隔着一层编译器说看指令 能更好的写C语言我还是不信
<BaiManHuo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2141535  onlylove
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 我看过一本计算机体系架构  里面有一张讲如何用机器码写程序 那酸爽
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 机器码？
<onlylove> BaiManHuo: 你在tmux里面套了一tmux啊……
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 是能更好的编写C语言
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 网上有这方面的说明，因为隔了一层，所以懂得这种语法编译器大概会生成怎么样的汇编代码，是需要的
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 可能我比较渣 2333
<mk3548208> onlylove, 你是搞嵌入式的
<mk3548208> onlylove, ?
<onlylove> mk3548208: 不搞，我学自动化的，嵌入式是选修课
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 不是一个 是开了5个tmux window 每个都对应一个机器 在每个机器上又开tmux
<onlylove> BaiManHuo: 我就是说套了一层的意思
<BaiManHuo> mk3548208: arm好多搓的地方 而且开放程度不如intel
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> BaiManHuo: tmux ssh到远程，然后再开tmux
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 恩 包括我本地都有个专门的嵌套的tmux
<onlylove> BaiManHuo: mips不搓，就是被卖了
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 里层的tmux用C-b 外面的用C-a
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 是傍了大腿
<BaiManHuo> mips老是跟搞图形的勾搭
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: 不过他那点专利授权是arm跟一帮公司组团收购了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWIC2IaClFAAFLESmEXqwAAMY6wFl3hMAAUsp298.jpg 请找出下面两幅图中8个不同的地方。。不是一般人能找全的哦~
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn1: ...
<ouyang> ...
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: lol
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 候总
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 有啥显示器支架推荐不
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 没有经验. 就看乐歌的一些晒单, 觉得还可以了
<onlylove> 要啥显示器，直接投影仪
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 写代码用投影仪不行吧?
<ouyang> 额
<ouyang> 大家元旦快乐啊。
<WhatsGoingOn> ouyang: 不给红包的祝福, 都是耍流氓
<ouyang> 哈哈
<BaiManHuo> onlylove: ubuntu下想给手机刷机还挺折腾的
<WhatsGoingOn> 不都是adb fastboot?
<WhatsGoingOn> 当然, 如果你是iphone/wp, 那确实麻烦...
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本风扇问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467275 设备 ：thinkpad E420 版本 ：kubuntu14.04 lts 问题 ：风扇只能在启动或注销的时候会根据温度调节转速 现象 ：电脑冷启动的时候，因为cpu温度不高，风扇不怎么转。但是随着使用cup明显发热，甚至笔记本开始烫手，
<ouyang> 大家，那个amd的显卡驱动怎么安装呢
<ouyang> 感觉有时候兼容不是太好
<ouyang> 用3d桌面的时候，会出现黑屏的情况
<onlylove> happyaron: 推荐个没后门的TP刷openwrt
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> onlylove: openwrt耍了有什么好处？
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥叫没后门的
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 就是没有菊花的吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 饕餮
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  00:57
<jackness> 早上好 各位
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-01
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 为什么像RedHat那样的开源旗手很少？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467283 来源:伯乐在线 在网络领域，开源公司已经从底层慢慢向上发展，但在视野之内，还没有像RedHat那样的标志性角色。在服务器、数据库和云服务方面，都有开源的身影。像RedHat和Canonica已经将开源
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猎狮 : 两个商人心血来潮到非洲旅行,并且准备猎狮。 他们在丛林中发现了狮子刚踩过的脚印,一个商人对朋友说:你朝前走,去探明狮子的去向,我往后走,去察看狮子是从哪里来的。
<jusss> 新年好
<jusss> 有人吗
<jusss> blabla
<tryit> 幸好昨天晚上美去外滩……要命呢
<tryit> 没
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rNaIb8pmAAD6Im1CQIUAALrSAOiMf8AAPo6428.jpg 连蒙娜丽莎也变二了
<GODDOG> 放假了就很少说话了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给我瞄一下 : 有天,小明要考试,但是他都没准备,所以他打算要作弊,就跟前面那位同学说:"等会我踢你椅子一下,你就给我瞄一下！ "于是开试考始,正当老师走过小明身边时,他马上踢了一下那位同学,可是前面的那同学不知是没感觉还是故意不给小明看,没有反应。于是小明
<^k^>  ─> 又生气又紧张的连踢三下。。。只听到前面那位同学"喵！喵！喵！ "连叫了三声。 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<chinglish> !balance
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • win7+ubuntu，grub引导，单硬盘双系统，win7用了很长时间太卡了，怎么重装win7，不破坏ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467285 win7+ubuntu，grub引导，单硬盘双系统，win7用了很长时间太卡了，怎么重装win7，不破坏ubuntu 本人小白一个，请大神指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 bumzy
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-01-01 12:51
<What|Palomino> 嗯。
<What|Palomino> pa
<What|Palomino> BaiManHuo:  还在工作呢？
<What|Palomino> ... 竟然是你
<jiero> BaiManHuo:  你们有多无聊
<jiero> lainme: 放假还宅吗？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04无法播放ＷＭＶ如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467286 14.04无法播放ＷＭＶ如何解决,gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg已经通过ＰＰＡ安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2015-01-01 13:49
<lemuel> Happy New Year ~~
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu使用access point开启wifi，手机不能浏览网页，可以上qq之类的客户端。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467287 网上查了一下，有可能是dns的问题，请问要怎么解决这个问题呢？我手动把wifi改成静态，dns设置成我的电脑的dns地址还是不行 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 Wzq — 2015-01-01 14:35
<jusss> onlylove: 新年第一天
<jusss> 大家下午好
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨天晚上到现在快看完一本书了，丹布朗的inferno
<in> 有人在树莓派上安装过kali没有
<inkswolf> 有人参加ubuntu开发大赛么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不知羞耻的人 : 阿凡提在给一位好友写信的时候,有一人偷偷走到他背后看他写信。阿凡提发觉后,便在信的末尾写上了这么一句:"亲爱的朋友,我本有许多话要对你倾诉,可有一位不知羞耻的人站在我背后,偷看我写信……" 那个人生气地问阿凡提:"阿凡提,你为什么污辱我?谁
<^k^>  ─> 看你写信了?" "如果你没偷看我写信,你怎么知道我污辱了你?"阿凡提反问道。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Lubuntu下Firefox中有什么媒体嗅探工具(包括但不仅限于扩展,插件之类)能在下载时指定文件名? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467288 Lubuntu下Firefox中有什么媒体嗅探工具(包括但不仅限于扩展,插件之类)能在下载时指定文件名? FlashGot可以下载,但貌似无法指定文件名?调
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 有没有笔记本用户觉得最近电源管理有问题的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467289 最近总是自动关机啊，不是散热问题 log时间点上下没东西 昨天还在suspend的时候挂了，风扇一直转，只能长按电源关机 用40的内核观察一段时间看看…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosynirvan
<^k^>  ─> a — 2015-01-01 16:30
<killpanda> irc.freenode.net 被墙了？
<metorm> killpanda: 好着呢
<jusss> gebjgd: hi
<gebjgd> jusss, ho
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们放假了吧
<jusss> gebjgd: 你现在用什么发行版
<gebjgd> jusss, Lubunut
<gebjgd> jusss, Lubuntu
<jusss> gebjgd: 为什么不用arch了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 一直在放假  在家3周多  回国都一趟了
<gebjgd> jusss, 折腾 破包多
<gebjgd> jusss, 放弃arch都一年半了
<jusss> gebjgd: ubuntu不折腾吗？
<gebjgd> jusss, lubuntu有什么折腾的
<gebjgd> jusss, 全家都在用  老婆  我父母
<gebjgd> jusss, 用lts
<jusss> gebjgd: 为什么不用win10呢
<gebjgd> jusss, 不碰垃圾win
<gebjgd> jusss, 都和你说了 2008年到现在没有win
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 移用 : 将军在检阅了部队之后,问陪同检阅的营长:"为什么长得高大英俊的 都排在前列,矮的反而全放到后排去了?" "报告将军,"营长回答到,"我是摆水果滩出身的！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有何方法能自动获取访问某网页时涉及的所有域名列表?或本机进行泛域名解析? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467290 有何方法能自动获取访问某网页时涉及的所有域名列表?或本机进行泛域名解析? 某些网页涉及的二级域名太多... 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-01-01 18:30
<anti-unix> hello,man
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何单独清空chrome://dns/的列表,而不涉及其他历史记录? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467290 如何单独清空chrome://dns/的列表,而不涉及其他历史记录? 以前的内容: 有何方法能自动获取访问某网页时涉及的所有域名列表?或本机进行泛域名解析? 某些网页涉及的二级域
<^k^>  ─> 名太多... 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2015-01-01 18:30
<alim0x> =.=有用docky3或者plank的么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你的职务（植物）是什么 : 少先队大队会,高年级的姐姐问我的同桌:你的职务（植物）是什么?同桌很认真的答:我就养了棵仙人掌,本来还想养个含羞草的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于查看计算机中安装的字体的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467292 我想在Ubuntu中查看计算机中安装了哪些字体，应该查看那个目录呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2015-01-01 20:50
<jusss> 刚装了win 8.0
<jusss> 左上角那个是什么
<GODDOG> hello
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点.  20:53
<GODDOG> anyone in CST?
<GODDOG> ^k^: 不用要诱惑我 我知道点你会被T出频道
<WL_mutou> GODDOG: what is CST?
<WL_mutou> 三维电磁场仿真软件?
<alim0x> 0.0 有用docky的么。。。神奇的bug了
<WhatsGoingOn> WL_mutou: CST是个很混乱的缩写, 早先代表美国中央时区, 但是现在通常是China Standard Time的缩写.
<WhatsGoingOn> WL_mutou: 所以, 经常说cst的时候不知道别人在说中国还是米国
<mugebjgd> jusss 你这个是病
<jusss> mugebjgd: .，，，
<GODDOG> WL_mutou: WhatsGoingOn说的对
<^k^> GODDOG,
<jusss> hi all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:40
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:40
<jusss> mugebjgd: win 8挺好的
<jusss> 8.0
<jusss> 界面比win7漂亮多了
<gebjgd> jusss, 好个屁
<jusss> gebjgd: win8.0砍掉了开始菜单，就很赞
<gebjgd> jusss, win8.1又有了
<jusss> gebjgd: 现在关闭东西，和打开东西，我已经开始用快捷键了
<jusss> gebjgd: 有些操作需要用快捷键操作了，很赞
<WL_mutou> WhatsGoingOn: 哦，难怪我查了感觉奇怪。嘿嘿，多谢
<jusss> gebjgd: 界面比以前漂亮多了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你喜欢就行
<jusss> gebjgd: 其实我喜欢苹果，不过太贵买不起
<jusss> 只能装个盗版的win8
<gebjgd> jusss, 卖肾去
<jusss> gebjgd: 没有自残的爱好
<cleamoon> 去被包养
<gebjgd> cleamoon, +1
<jusss> cleamoon: ...
<jusss> 这几天好安静
<jusss> 都放假了吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: blabla
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<super_mrwu> 我去微博发了一贴
<super_mrwu> 表示360暗藏24个内核模块
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 世界已经灭亡3年了
<super_mrwu> 有5个知道名字的,分别360safe.ko, rootkit.ko, immu.ko, rk360, video.ko
<super_mrwu> 看这些名字改得，就觉得不安好心
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<CyrusYzGTt> 盖亚意识也将要进行关键步骤
<QiongMangHuo> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不见
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 问个事儿, rh发award的那个网站是啥来着?
<super_mrwu> 我给一个内核模块的作者(估计是360工程师)发了封信
<super_mrwu> 问她为什么我看到24elf个头部，而且都是reloc objct
<CyrusYzGTt> QiongMangHuo§ 恩
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我在看麻生希合集
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我在看  盖亚意识相关的理论和小说
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有 费米子
<\u> super_mrwu: 你看到了啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 聖誕節怎麼過的
<whatsyourname123> 在吗？
<KAO> 在
<whatsyourname123> 用过keynote吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-02
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 教大家把ntfs磁盘挂载为可执行的文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467295 今天在用steam淡时候，由于当初只给/home分区设置来8个g左右的大小，不能下载dota2.于是想把它下载到windows的某个分区。。结果提示ntfs的分区不是有可执行权限淡分区。于是查资料如何
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linus：为何对象引用计数必须是原子的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467296 来源:酷壳 Linus大神又在rant了！这次的吐槽对象是时下很火热的并行技术(parellism)，并直截了当地表示并行计算是浪费所有人时间(“The whole “let’s parallelize” thing is a huge waste of everybody’s time.”
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源网络领航者迟迟未出现是何缘故？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467297 来源:网界网 如今开源软件正在服务器、数据库，甚至是云端等诸多现代商业IT领域发挥着越来越重要的作用。红帽、Canonical等厂商也正在努力将开源法则变成一种可赢利的商业模式。2012年，红
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2014最值得关注的国际开源新闻 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467298 来源：CSDN 这是opensource.com每周开源新闻综述的特别版，在此我们回顾一下2014年的所有与开源有关的头条新闻。我们曾密切关注企业、政府和教育等领域的开源新闻。关于开源是如何使这个世界更美好的
<^k^>  ─> ，在你不注意的地方也有一些这样的新闻。 企业继续采用开源 2014年，企业软件市场中开源软件的 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产操作系统发展缓慢，问题究竟出在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467301 来源：元器件交易网 日前，由工信部软件与集成电路促进中心、国防科技大学联手Canonical共同研发的国产操作系统优麒麟Ubuntu Kylin15.04版的发布遭到了媒体的吐槽，这对于目前我们正在大力
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 设想一个没有开源的世界 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467302 来源:开源中国社区 “如果蜜蜂从地球上消失，那么人类只能存活四年。”说这句话出自阿尔伯特·爱因斯坦之口实际是误传，而这一大胆的预言，其描绘的景象以及与地球生命 的相关性都具有深远意义。人
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:45
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:52
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:53
<WL_mutou> jusss: 哈喽，
<WL_mutou> 在玩什么？
<jusss> WL_mutou: halou
<jusss> WL_mutou: 没东西
<WL_mutou> jusss: 那一直在test神马？
<jusss> WL_mutou: 测手机网
<WL_mutou> jusss: 喔
<WL_mutou> jusss: 测试结果？
<jusss> WL_mutou: 能用
<jusss> WL_mutou: 联通延迟还可以
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:56
<WL_mutou> jusss: 现在使用手机？
<jusss> WL_mutou: 嗯
<WL_mutou> jusss: 使用得是哪个软件？
<WL_mutou> jusss: 我用手机上irc，感觉好像不怎么习惯
<WL_mutou> jusss: 。。。？
<jusss> WL_mutou: andchat
<jiero> WL_mutou: 。。。水水水
<jusss> jiero: blabla
<WL_mutou> jusss: 噢，我手机现在也只有andchat
<jiero> WhatsGoi`: 你们够了！
<jiero> 。。。都这样换 nick ，我需要程序写 whois 然后替换么。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 谁呀。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你搬进城了吗？
<WL_mutou> jiero: 好，不水了
<jusss> wzssyqa: blabla
<jusss> ，，，
<jusss> 怎么走了
<jusss> 本来就安静，现在更安静了
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 我在谁
<jusss> wiiw: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3463755407
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 最近我在玩一款三国策略游戏_不想结婚吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg:  最近我在玩一款三国策略游戏，谁说黑人不会玩三国的，你看张飞不就是黑人么？都是自家兄弟有没有？看着派兵、布阵、攻城、国战,呦呦呦，打起来了，这酸爽，一般人还玩不了，这才是真正的战争策略游戏，快来和黑人兄弟一起打江山吧。
<wiiw> 不结婚。。。
<jusss> wiiw: win8好好看，
<jusss> wiiw: 都不想用别的系统了
<jusss> wiiw: 你现在用什么发行版
<anti-unix> hi
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点.  11:57
<anti-unix> 没人吗?
<anti-unix> 沒人嗎？
<jusss> anti-unix: 有
<jusss> hoxily1: 有联通dns没，给个
<jusss> 电信的dns真恶心
<anti-unix> comodo dns 不錯
<jusss> 已设
<hoxily1> 珠海联通dns是：221.5.88.88和210.21.196.6
<wiiw> jusss我用android
<anti-unix> 哈哈
<anti-unix> android 可以擊敗apple
<anti-unix> bingo
<wiiw> 应该是长期共存
<anti-unix> android裏如何設置vpn
<wiiw> 什么是vpn
<anti-unix> 錯了 dns
<jiero> wiiw:  我也不想结婚哪。
<jiero> wiiw: 我是笨蛋。
<jusss> hoxily1: 我打算把eeepc上的debian换成archlinux，
<hoxily1> jusss: 能用么？
<jusss> 今天被拉去相亲了
<jusss> what a pity!
<jusss> hoxily1: 什么能用吗
<hoxily1> 你要的DNS
<anti-unix> 誰要翻牆軟件 ，目前能用的
<WhatsGoingOn> anti-unix: 不要. 翻墙软件多如牛毛, 好的中继server倒是想要.
<WhatsGoingOn> anti-unix: 翻墙软件我都用自己写的了.
<anti-unix> 日本筑波大學開發的
<WhatsGoingOn> SoftEther VPN  这货?
<anti-unix> 是的
<anti-unix> windows
<anti-unix> 一鍵安裝版本
<anti-unix> 中繼server裏面倒是有不少
<jusss> anti-unix: 给我
<anti-unix> 私聊
<anti-unix> 還有誰要的？
<hoxily1> anti-unix: http://dudns.baidu.com/useDoc.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 使用说明 - 百度公共DNS,不同平台不同系统如何设置dns
<hoxily1> anti-unix: 里面有提到Android用WiFi时如何设置DNS
<anti-unix> hoxily1, 謝謝
<anti-unix> 誰要 vpn 免費 超快 安全！！！
<^k^> wiiw: define:vpn not defined.
<anti-unix> 還有誰要，的私聊我！
<anti-unix> 沒人要，算了
<anti-unix> 不給了
<anti-unix> 除了irc大家都在什麼地方聊天？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Netgear A6210 usb网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467303 装了ndiswrapper，说是可以安装windows下的驱动，但是格式要求inf。而光盘上，只有exe格式，这inf哪里找啊？看到老外从cd里搞到inf文件，这是怎么做到的啊，不懂啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 forensic — 201
<^k^>  ─> 5-01-02 12:55
<jusss> hoxily1: win8真漂亮
<jusss> 界面
<jusss> 扁平丑真的打败拟物化了
<jusss> 好安静
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么要封我得号！！还是永久性的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467304 我想问一下，12年我发来一技术帖 因为不会传图 （这个论坛传图麻烦）然后一个管理员提示我修改，我修改后估计还是没成功，再登陆的时候就提示被永久封号了，我想知道为什么！！！不
<^k^>  ─> 是我恶意去重复发帖，只是对于刚进论坛的兄弟来说，传图真的很不习惯！！发帖前我反复看了论 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04卸载fglrx omega受限驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467239 Dongliya 写道: 这样安装的驱动 怎么卸载？ deb包安装的，在新立得中都可以看到，新立得中搜索该软件包的相关名字关键字即可。在新立得synaptic package manager中卸载就可以。该软件需要自己配置好连网
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 卸载360 安全卫士 for Linux时的惊人提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467305 卸载360 安全卫士 for Linux时的惊人提示 # apt-get purge 360safeforlinux Quote: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被【卸载】： 360safeforlinu
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu touch 没更新了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467306 电脑 笔记本 一直ubuntu单系统好几年了，非常喜欢 因为ubuntu touch 我买了两台nexus 4 第一台被偷了，一直等盗现在，最近反复刷机发现，最后更新时间一直是2014年9月的，难道不更新了？有没有朋友遇到过？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 vhriswhm — 2015-01-02 14:46
<TreeTop> 新年快乐 :D
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8下安装ubuntu，提示未检测到win8系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467307 最近也在linux下编译点东西，所以想装一个ubtuntu。可是装了几天也没成功。遇到几个问题。把一个盘压缩出了20G，准备装ubuntu用的。我电脑win8是64位的。 1、开始用easybcd安装，编辑一个neogr
<^k^>  ─> ub启动项如下： title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,2) kernel (hd0,2)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 'tools.jar' is not in IDEA classpath http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467309 'tools.jar' is not in IDEA classpath. Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE. On my Linux Mint environment I've encountered the same problem. I tried to install Oracle JDK8 using Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java sudo apt-get upda
<^k^>  ─> te sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer but the problem remained because installer didn't change environment variables. Then …
<jusss> gebjgd: 我下午把我的eeepc从debian替换成arch了
<jusss> gebjgd: 开机后发现内存就吃了几十兆，这正常嘛？
<jusss> free看的
<jusss> 现在的arch的wiki关于安装系统那一页很差比两年前写的差多了
<jusss> 那时一页写的满满的很详细，现在是挂链接，而且bootloader那页直接提示grub不支持了各种不支持，我都想问现在支持啥？
<gebjgd> jusss, 看英文的
<TreeTop> 大叔去移动营业厅办卡，问营业员：“这4G有啥好的？” 营业妹子："^%$#@&*%$(()^&%%$#$^……"  大叔听后一脸迷茫：“闺女啊，你净整这些大叔听不懂的"。 “大叔，这么给您说吧，2G可以看苍井空.txt！3G可以看苍井空.jpg！4G呢，就可以看苍井空.avi了！” 大叔听后一脸激动：“闺女啊，你净整这些大叔听不懂的，给我开张4G卡吧"。
<PudGe> NTR何在
<jusss> gebjgd: 就是英文的
<jusss> gebjgd: 全尼玛是链接
<jusss> PudGe: 2b，你还活着呀
<PudGe_> jusss: 你居然还没脱离ubuntu
<jusss> PudGe: 已脱，我现在在用很好看的win 8.0
<jusss> 8.0界面真好看，还没有了讨厌的开始菜单，真喜欢
<PudGe_> jusss: 。。。果然奇葩
<jusss> PudGe: 听说你现在在澳洲？
<PudGe_> jusss: how do you know?
<jusss> PudGe_:  gebjgd 说你跟随媳妇去澳洲了
<jusss> PudGe_: 去陪读了
<alpha080> nani?
<gebjgd> jusss, 不用arch已有1年半
<alpha080> kaka
<alpha080> te4st
<jusss> alvin_rxg: blabla
<jusss> gebjgd: 没好电影看
<gebjgd> jusss, 美劇
<jusss> gebjgd: 停更了都
<jusss> gebjgd: 而且也没好看的美剧现在
<jusss> gebjgd: 我前两天看完了fargo 2014,真是很棒
<jusss> gebjgd: 又花了1周看到了s06e10的吸血鬼日记，真够乱搞男女关系的
<brook> hi, 我在自己的笔记本上装了ubuntu14.04和win7双系统, 但现在linux /home空间有点不够用了, 我想分一块win7的空间给linux, 直接插入linux安装U盘格式化一个win7卷是不是就行了? 但应该怎么挂载到/home下面? 有没有谁也遇到过这个问题?
<jusss> gebjgd: 又花了1天看完丹布朗的Inferno这本书，白花了我39块钱真不值
<jusss> brook: 进win7，删个卷，进ubuntu ,fdisk加工分区就够了
<jusss> 个
<jusss> 不嫌麻烦你还可以手工调整/etc/fstab
<brook> 嗯, 感谢jusss
<jusss> 加完后记得写fstab，要不估计得每次手工加载太麻烦
<brook> 好的, 我这就试试.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qICId72NAABP_TiKB_4AALrEwBh3N8AAFAV436.gif 做个爱真的很难啊
<duan> fdisk不显示U盘，但是lsusb能够显示。请问更改什么配置能挂载U盘？
<WhatsGoingOn> duan: 挂载u盘为什么需要fdisk?
<WhatsGoingOn> duan: lsblk结果贴出来看看. /topic有贴代码的地址.
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: 那台电脑现在就是块砖，上网也有问题，U盘还不读。
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: lsblk只显示了sda和sr0
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: sr0是光驱。所以就是不显示U盘了
<WhatsGoingOn> duan: 对. sr0是scsi设备. 不是u盘.
<WhatsGoingOn> duan: 你的 /dev 下面没有sdb是吧
<WhatsGoingOn> 那就是说, 根本就没认为这是个块设备
<WhatsGoingOn> 你确定u盘是好的?
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: 没有sdb,
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: 做了系统升级后/dev/loop0也没有了
<WhatsGoingOn> .. ...
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: iso镜像也挂不上去
<WhatsGoingOn> 就是个坏了的系统.
<duan> WhatsGoingOn：U盘是好的
<WhatsGoingOn> 重装吧.
<duan> WhatsGoingOn: 谢谢。我再找找看看有没有其他方法。现在电脑里的东西都拷不出来，重装系统太疼了
<gebjgd> jusss, 紙牌屋
<gebjgd> jusss, 斯巴達
<jusss> gebjgd: 纸牌屋早看完了
<jusss> gebjgd: 斯巴达那种还不如直接去看brazzers
<jusss> duan: fdisk不显示也是可以挂载的
<jusss> duan: dmesg|grep sdb什么的看有没有识别信息
<duan> jusss: 没有信息
<hoxily1> ä½ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • [请教]UBUNTU14.04 nautilus 右键没有Scripts菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467311 嗯，我记得在以前的UBUNTU版本中， 在nautilus文件管理器右键点击文件弹出的菜单中有一项是Scripts，然后可以调用shell脚本来处理选中的文件。 但是ubuntu 14.04 没有了？ 嗯，是我一个人
<^k^>  ─> 的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhh01pfg — 2015-01-02 20:30
<jusss> lainme: fcitx是不是不需要LC_CTYPE了？
<jusss> 如果不需要的话，我就直接LC_ALL=C了
<jusss> 这简单省事
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<xiepan> hi
<^k^> xiepan:点点点.  22:20
<duan> WhatsGoingOn, jusss : 谢谢，找到方法了。发现recovery mode下面有旧的内核，进去后可以挂载DVD镜像和U盘，安装了NetworkManager后，正在联网update。这些故障都应该是我乱编译内核导致的。。。
<jusss> startx能启动X, xorg却不能，提示加载模块失败 modesetting fbdev vesa
<jiero> 现在突然好奇找到女朋友会是什么感觉呀。
<GODDOG> jiero: 就是网速等于网速慢得那个人的网速
<jiero> GODDOG: 噢。我从来都是立刻从慢跳到快的人吗。。。
<GODDOG> jiero: 没有 我和女朋友在远程同步看视频 她那边移动渣网速5秒一卡
<jiero> GODDOG 没有过女朋友的人怎么说呢。
<jiero> 没有那种心态。不懂。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【从零开始找工作】找最小K个数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467312 祝大家新年快乐！愿望都能实现！ A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1186742 0102A.jpg B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1135866/ 0102B.jpg 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzE0MzY3Njg4.html 0102U.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-01-02 22:43
<GODDOG> jiero: 你体验一下 电影十秒一卡 还不能骂人
<jiero> GODDOG:  ... 我本来就不会骂人。。。
<GODDOG> jiero: 社会主义好青年
<jiero> GODDOG: 十秒。
<GODDOG> jiero: 那你能坚持多长时间？
<jiero> GODDOG: ？什么我会关闭呀。
<jiero> GODDOG: 干嘛要看电影？
<GODDOG> jiero: 。。。
<jusss> GODDOG: 你和你女朋友在远程裸聊？还5秒一卡
<GODDOG> jusss: 别这样 远程语音而已
<jusss> GODDOG: 我archlinux遇到个超级奇怪的问题，只能用startx启动，用Xorg启动直接blank screen而且只能手工重启，太tmd奇怪了
<jusss> GODDOG: 你知道为啥吗
<GODDOG> jusss: 我用过的沾边的系统只有ArkOS 所以你这个我不懂
<jusss> GODDOG: 更奇葩的是进程里面没有Xorg或X 只有xinit
<GODDOG> jusss: 我没有自己配过X 安装过的Linux都没有图形界面
<jusss> GODDOG: 所以感觉很奇葩
<jusss> GODDOG: xorg是linux上最傻b的软件了，为啥连systemd pulseaudio这种都有人发明，却不去搞xorg ? wayland什么的根本就没人用
<jusss> 据说xorg的代码写的超级烂，也没人改
<WhatsGoingOn|gym> jusss: 开发成本太大.
<jusss> 等哪天跟openssl一样就大发了
<jusss> openssl的代码据说就写的比较奇葩
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: x/wayland这种软件, 本来就是大量垃圾代码 + 大量workaround, 重写也不会有多大改善.
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 这个软件的用途, 决定了他一定不会干净.
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 那人家windows和osx就没事
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: windows就没事????
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 什么时候也把图形加内核里
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: osx没事, 因为它只需要支持一两款显卡.
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 没事呀，我还没遇到过windows启动不了图形的情况，
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 所以可以做到足够好. 如果你要支持上万种设备, 还能每个设备做到做够好?
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 所以我的xorg起不来就是因为硬件问题？
<GODDOG> jusss: OSX用过户确实没有过这种情况
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: windows的也是一堆workaround, 也是很烂的代码. 只不过, 各个硬件厂商oem windows的时候, 明显的问题在那个时候被修复/workaround了
<WhatsGoingOn> GODDOG: windows也不会出现.
<GODDOG> jusss: 我没有获取到有关xorg的进程？
<GODDOG> WhatsGoingOn: windows 不知道 可能目的也不一样吧
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: startx可以启动，Xorg却直接黑屏而且什么输入都没用只能手工重启，感觉很奇葩
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 而且startx启动时 .xinitrc里必须写wm
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 现在已经进化到启动xorg必须启动wm了吗？
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 不是必须的.
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 所以我不知道为啥我这会这样
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 我也不知道.
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 那启动xorg后，ps不到xorg或x，只能ps到xinit 这正常吗？
<jusss> 为什么会没有xorg这个进程呢？
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 不知道.
<jusss> GODDOG: 你也ps不到xorg?
<jusss> GODDOG: 你ps X或xinit试试
<GODDOG> jusss: no
<GODDOG> jus
<GODDOG> jusss: 没有
<jusss> GODDOG: 我找到了Xorg.bin
<jusss> GODDOG: 给我看下你的/dev/tty0的属性
<jusss> GODDOG: ls -l /dev/tty0
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 给我看下你的/dev/tty0的属性
<GODDOG> jusss: 这里是OSX 可能不一样
<jusss> GODDOG: ...
<jusss> fuck
<jusss> 我终于明白是怎么回事了
<jusss> 擦擦擦擦
<jusss> GODDOG: xorg改名字了叫xorg.bin
<GODDOG> jusss: 。。。什么黑魔法
<jusss> GODDOG: 我直接/usr/bin/Xorg.bin :1&然后就启动Xorg了，这次没黑屏，用Xorg会直接黑屏
<jusss> GODDOG: 我用startx启动后，ps出来的竟然是Xorg.bin，所以原来是改名字了
<GODDOG> jusss: nice
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 身为一个中国人，最大的痛苦时忍受别人“推己及人”的次数，比世界上任何地方的人都要多。--王小波 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-03
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • SpringRTS OpenClonk Wesnoth 都更新了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467315 SpringRTS OpenClonk Wesnoth 都更新了 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2015-01-03 0:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHQiISlQ4AAChlKpJboIAAMY4gPIDegAAKGs992.jpg 求出处,求,番,号
<yuant> hi
<^k^> yuant:点点点.  10:13
<yuant> 。。。
<WL_mutou> yuant: 找
<WL_mutou> yuant: 早
<iwwi> hi
<^k^> iwwi:点点点.  10:21
<jusss> iwwi: 一个奇怪的时，我ie看youku视频竟然提示版权原因无法看
<jusss> iwwi: 一分钟前用firefox看还没问题
<nakano_azusa> ip地址吧
<iwwi> 我没用IE
<jusss> 我没换ip
<jusss> 是dns的问题
<jusss> 使用comodo的dns无法看优酷视频竟然
<anti-unix> 大家好啊
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 11:03 新年快乐 : 45.54天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 离婚 : 刚穿上海军服的男青年被召进办公室。舰长问:"你结婚了吗,我的孩子?""没有。""其实没必要结婚。"舰长说,"军舰就是你的妻子,给你吃,给你穿,让你保持健康的身体,介绍给许多的朋友──你还需要什么呢?""离婚！ "          
<^k^> 192.168.1.80
<jiero> freeflying:  如何变的更累。
<hilake> hello
<^k^> hilake:点点点. 11:47 新年快乐 : 45.51天 
<hilake> 谢谢
<jiero> 不知道了。
<GGboy> ?ip xiaoxi
<freeflying> jiero: 去晒
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04 firefox不能按照扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467317 我是菜，鼓起勇气只用ubuntu了，想学习。 问题如题，网上找了很久也没找到原因，曾经一度怀疑是不是被墙了。。 但是扩展那一个页面可以打开，就是添加不了。 很想就继续用firefox。扩展装不了
<^k^>  ─> 好伤心 统计信息: 发表于 由 sakura_bcsz — 2015-01-03 12:35
<h3x0r> hey
<jusss> 大家下午好
<h3x0r> hey
<h3x0r> anyone around
<h3x0r> come to #haxor.team let's setup hacker team
 * h3x0r is away find me at #haxor.team
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu server 14.10 mount.cifs挂载smb共享 无法使用ntlmv2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467326 使用smbclient能正常访问到远程smb共享 因为服务端只支持ntlmv2验证，不加sec参数一直都是失败，所以cifs挂载的时候输入sec＝ntlmv2就会出现Invalid argument。 尝试修改SecurityFlags，问题
<^k^>  ─> 还是依旧，Google搜索了很久，也没见到可以的解决方式。 有知道的朋友请告诉一下解决方法，不胜 …
<onlylove> 喵的金山个大坑货，一过节服务器就出事
<yunfan> onlylove: 服务器也放假
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级提示空间不足，请教高手怎样将“/home”的空间分一部分给“/？” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467327 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda10 7.8G 7.4G 2.3M 100% / none 4.0K 0 4.0K 0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev 884M 4.0K 884M 1% /dev tmpfs 179M 1.2M 178M 1% /run none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /r
 * jusss 中电信，最难用的网络了
<jusss> 干掉6667，访问freenode各种超时
<jusss> 还有那奇葩的dns
<jusss> 连个yify都上不去
<tryit> gfrog, 大神～
<jusss> test
 * h4x0r-hacker away #hacker.cafe Welcome l33t Hacker 
<jiero> 多么放松呢。
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 还不睡...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn|Sno: 被你发现了
<WhatsGoingOn|Sno> XiaMangHuo: 盯着你呢
<jackness1> 晚安了，各位。累了。
<jackness> hello，大家早上好啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-04
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 十大开源ERP点评 献给深水区的中小企业和CIO们 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467334 来源：人称T客 如今，企业资源规划（ERP）和客户关系管理（CRM）系统的必要性已经被各种组织和企业所认可：ERP和CRM能够直接为企业的业务效率和利润做出贡献。 但是随着今天企业商
<{ToT}> 各位早
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在win8.1下添加ubuntu启动项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467335 ubuntu安装好了。可是没有启动项。 现在是想进入哪个系统就在BIOS里面把哪个设置为第一启动项。 好麻烦。求支招～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xy_betray — 2015-01-04 9:07
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu下双击打开doc和xls文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467336 我原本使用的xubuntu系统，后来安装了lubuntu-desktop组件。现在发现一个问题。 在lubuntu环境下，双击xls文件，没有指定的应用程序，于是我选择了wps表格。但是系统把doc文件也改为了wps表格。当我把
<^k^>  ─> doc改为wps文字打开的时候，系统把xls也改为了wps文字打开。 我仔细看了一下，无论是xls文件还是do …
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, g蛙……
<stardiviner> test
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点. 09:49 新年快乐 : 44.59天 
<stardiviner> s/test/tast
<stardiviner> s/test/taste
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于软件开机自启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467338 每次我开机后，总有一些软件自动启动，大家知道控制软件自启动的配置文件在哪个目录下吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2015-01-04 10:06
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 嘛事情？
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 准备过完年报个CCNP的培训班，有啥建议
<NetworkM_> ccnp又不要考实验
<NetworkM_> 背背题就好了
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 哪家便宜选哪家
<tryit> NetworkM_, 没接触过，心里没底……
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, CCNP送CCNA，培训费4800
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: NP没啥，自己看都没问题，不知道现在培训班给不给实验环境敲
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 貌似差不多吧。
<NetworkM_> 环境随便找个就行了
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 不过最近cisco认证明显不行，华为的多一些
<NetworkM_> 花那冤枉钱
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 其实我现在的工作和网络安全设备是紧密相关的
<tryit> 上周去看了下ccpn firewall那本，感觉就是每天用的东西
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 想系统学习以下
<tryit> 一下
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 哪家公司啊？ 做网络安全……
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 嘿嘿，小公司，实现防火墙和其它网络安全设备
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: pm一下撒
<NetworkM_> 其实挺简单的，没参加过培训，我们这有IE的讲师，也就那样
<tryit> NetworkM_, 恩，现在自己看CCNA的入门书，
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 实话说，你要不摸cisco设备，去参加培训没啥用。
<NetworkM_> 这是正理
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 基础性的书更靠谱些。
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 如果培训没有cisco设备的话没必要去？这意思？
<NetworkM_> 也不是说cisco设备
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 不过cisco出版的IE系列里面，有些书讲原理倒不错
<NetworkM_> 是你没有环境
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 工作上用不上的话学了有啥用
<NetworkM_> 不一定是cisco设备，网络环境呗
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 我现在用gns3搭建一些简单的
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 去培训也是教你敲命令，原理的东西培训班讲的有限。网上看视频一样的
<tryit> 肯定和实际的还是有很大差距
<NetworkM_> 其实，实际的大网也不一定多复杂，但遇到情况肯定多一些
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 要不行就自学吧，买几本cisco的书，主要是security方面的
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: cisco的security培训主要是讲vpn的
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, np的security培训费8k多……
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 忘了北京这边啥价钱了，好象是比RS贵，但是贵多少不记得了
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 原本的计划是ccna + ccnp + ccnp security
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 随后再考个rhce
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 我培训的时候，IE的RS vs Sec是16k vs 22k
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: rhce？ 这落差……
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 呵呵
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, rhce怎么了
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 貌似cisco和rh认证都是偏sa的
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 当年在帽帽内部培训这个，基本1周就能过
<tryit> cc NetworkM_
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 恩，也曾想过先去帽帽混，后来还是来上海了
<XiaLe> tryit:  南方人不去北方
<NetworkM_> 没参加过培训。。。
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 貌似发几个kernel patch，跳槽的说服力比ccnp + rhce大点，也不确定
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 卧槽，你太跳跃了…… 你到底是干啥的？ 开发/测试/实施/支持？
<NetworkM_> 对我来说是高高高太多了～
<NetworkM_> kernel patch @@
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 现在的职位实际上是linux高级开发工程师
<NetworkM_> 我是网管
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 工作需要深入内核的网络子系统
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 那学毛线ccnp/rhce
<NetworkM_> 按说你不需要培训吧，都这水平了
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 路由方面是小白
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 业余爱好可以搞，想指着这跳槽做开发还是算了
<NetworkM_> 就看tcp/ip好了
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 路由？ TCP/IP路由详解，cisco press，上下卷，只看路由部分。
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, NetworkM_ 目前在对照着kernel啃Linux Kernel Networking Implementation And Theory
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 看完基本差不多了，不用去培训。不过这本书有的地方翻译比较奇葩，对着英文版看吧。
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: linux内核不懂，只看过几眼linux网络内幕
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 恩，CCNP的知识点对于内核中涉及的路由相关的背景知识应该是足够了
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 哦，就是看的英文版
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, tcp/ip路由详解？
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 我以为你说我看的那本呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天下午锯了根大毛竹
<onlylove> yunfan: java的变量作用范围，最大就是这个class是不
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急问:home目录下的配置文件似乎都无法读取了 - 在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467339 重启ubuntu失败, 强制关机, 再重启. 结果出现这样的问题: 每个软件运行时都找不到home目录下的配置文件了(.xxx), 就好像安装后第一次启动. 怎么回事啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 j
<^k^>  ─> asonhc — 2015-01-04 11:08
<onlylove_> 擦，这公司的网络打算作甚！
<onlylove_> 我这一上午上上下下几十次了！
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我不是很清楚
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不过java的class上有更高的层级么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 少年郎
<BuMangHuo> 早
 * BuMangHuo 拜西湖豪华游妹子首壕 happyaron
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 壕，写java不
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这么高大上的语言，你居然不写！
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不写
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我在java的坑里，你不想点办法把我捞上来？
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮在杭州啊?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: java 万岁
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: java 万岁
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 要不是我太笨学不会，我也去写了
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn1: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> ..
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn1: 能收到?
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: ccie蛙，现在找个网络的工作方便不啊
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove_: 我又不是网工
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 我觉得目前我这测试的工作实在做不来，还是习惯鼓捣服务器和交换机啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 少年郎早
<WhatsUp> onlylove_: 去做SA
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 早.
<WhatsUp> onlylove_: yahoo的SA也能做到50-60w一年啊
<onlylove> 喵的……
<onlylove> 这还有法玩？
<onlylove> 逼我买vps么……
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 伐开心...
<WhatsUp> WhatsGoingOn: 同伐开心
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn1: WhatsGoingOn WhatsUp 分不清你们谁是谁, 都请假了?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn1 是我的手机.. WhatsUp 是蛙蛙.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你们都请假了?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 请假? 不能! 我是翘班了啊.
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 今天我老板请假了, 我不去也没人知道啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 干得好
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun_afk: ^^ 知道为啥我得换个名字来这里了吧...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你不会傻乎乎的上班去了吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你呀你, 太年轻. 老弟, 要学会生活啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我这是敬业
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我猜, 办公室就你跟qa.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 还有lxg
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦. 恭喜你们了.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哦 还有wlm
<WhatsGoingOn> http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/402447   <-   这货怎么这么便宜了...
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ intel 英特尔 730 系列SATA 6Gb/s固态硬盘 240G 919元包邮（999-80）_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我们组没人吧? 那我就放心了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我组来三分之二, 你组一个人也没有
<QiongMangHuo> 差距啊!!!!!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 那我就放心了
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: BuMangHuo ^^^ 看看我和土壕组的差距
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 擦, 别闹了, 我们组是因为工资太低, 所以强行给自己添加点儿时薪而已嘛
<QiongMangHuo> jzheng: ^^
<XiaLe> 我一点都不喜欢简历和过去
<XiaLe> lol
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 你也去看十万个冷笑话了？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 去天津了?
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 招商银行的人说我是幸运的，免费拿票北京只有几十名额
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  去过了。现在在北京。
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: BuMangHuo 是去斩人, 和你不一样
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  噢。也对呀，我这样的没人要
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哎, 空有千人斩的脸啊你
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 我有个问题诶, QiongMangHuo 又帅, 身材又好, 又有钱, 为啥反而不如 BuMangHuo 斩杀得多? 难道因为是g?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我是个有原则的人 -> 不喜欢的不斩
<WhatsGoingOn> cc BuMangHuo ^^
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 对哇
<BuMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> 啥啥啥
<BuMangHuo> 好久没斩人了啊
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  你是没有原则的，喜欢了过会儿就不喜欢了
 * BuMangHuo 不对，就没斩过人啊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 这倒没有
 * XiaLe 建议 BuMangHuo  去追被 QiongMangHuo 抛弃的女神们
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 我比你专一多了........
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 膜拜又帅又有钱身材又好的 QiongMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 你妹
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 他看不上的女神也看不上我
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不帅没钱身材一般 真的
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 和我比？
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 你。。。
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 没你帅没你高没你有钱
 * BuMangHuo 丑穷胖
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 没你能吃
 * BuMangHuo 还没妹子
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 。。。怎么可能，我收入是0，支出为正。谁都不看我一眼。
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: nnnnd, 我知道仇富不对, 但是就是不爽...
<WhatsGoingOn> 收入是0还能有支出... 膜拜.
 * BuMangHuo 唉
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我不仅仇富, 而且仇富起来毫无负罪感.
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn。。。你丫。。。
<BuMangHuo> 刚才微博看聪哥的生日 party，羡慕啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 别说了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 都是泪
<XiaLe> 。。。你们够了。。。
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我不仅仇富，我还仇帅，我还仇高，我还仇不高不帅不富还有妹子的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 好不容易我看了两集鹿鼎记压了压惊心情好点儿了, 你丫又提这事
<XiaLe> 明明4个月省点钱就超过我的全部资产了。
<WhatsGoingOn> sigh...
<BuMangHuo> 我还仇你们这些 wfh
 * BuMangHuo 还仇 remote
<WhatsGoingOn> 我们弄个富人去死去死图吧
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我不是wfh, 我是翘班了...
<BuMangHuo> 我还仇翘班还不扣工钱的人
 * BuMangHuo 还仇上班时间 afk 的人
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn QiongMangHuo  BuMangHuo  你们的Nick都这么复杂！！！
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你仇也没用，人能取消你的V
<XiaLe> 完了，真的对应不了了。
<onlylove> XiaLe: 你那几天没在，你要在的话很容易对上
<XiaLe> onlylove: 没在这里，错过了 tenzu请客。。。
<XiaLe> 。。。
 * XiaLe 烤 XiaMangHuo
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你要这样想, 我跟你同样是普通的穷苦百姓. 我们都在努力挣扎让自己悲惨的人生中有一丝光芒, 你依靠的是千人斩, 通过不停地斩杀美少女获得快感. 我通过的是翘班, 通过偶尔翘班来抚慰自己干枯的心灵. 在这件事情上, 咱俩都是最最苦命的人啊.
<XiaLe> 。。。。
 * XiaLe 想踩死 WhatsGoingOn
<XiaLe> 你依靠的是千人斩, 通过不停地斩杀美少女获得快感。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> lol~
 * WhatsGoingOn 肯定是看网页游戏的广告看多了... 我这就去开adblock plus去. 
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 我可以把我的体重加成给你
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 然后踩在 WhatsGoingOn 身上
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你这个千人斩是怎么出来的……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我怎么知道
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 估计是他们听说我追了 1000 个妹子收到 10000 个好人卡，然后得到的
 * WhatsGoingOn 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 一人给你10个卡？
 * WhatsGoingOn 貌似到了我揭老底的时候了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 有的给好几个
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo WhatsGoingOn 你们怎么会认识那么多妹子，我认识陌生人总是被拉黑。
 * XiaLe 总是被拉黑
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 多个 P
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 结果还不是拉黑
 * WhatsGoingOn 大家赶紧搬个小板凳, 来听我说书. 这一回, 我讲 BuMangHuo 的千人斩之路. 
 * BuMangHuo 沙发
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaLe: 别闹了好伐, 我认识的女生要是能有你认识的多, 我就娶了 BuMangHuo
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn 。。。我才认识几个。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [ubuntu 12.04]开softAP供手机wifi上网,ubuntu自己就不能上网,怎么二者兼得? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467340 [ubuntu 12.04]开softAP供手机wifi上网,ubuntu自己就不能上网,怎么二者兼得? 说一下我怎么弄的.dhcp3-server加hostapd, 网上有教程,不过好多说的细节不怎么样.我
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 别闹了，我认识的女生要是有你认识的多，你让我娶谁我就娶谁
 * WhatsGoingOn 这么毒的誓言我都说的出来, 你们还不信我嘛!!!
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我哪里配不上你了哇
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 别闹...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你说的，咱俩都是命苦的人，这么合适的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 性别不合适....
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo 。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> ....
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 话说有啥口香糖嚼到最后不恶心
 * XiaLe 也是苦命人。
 * onlylove 暂时回避
<BuMangHuo> 炫迈 5 分钟之后就恶心
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 嚼着嚼着融化了的口香糖
<BuMangHuo> 对了，有谁要买杯子么，一起淘一个
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 什么杯子？可以净化空气的杯子？
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 普通的保温杯
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 质量靠谱不漏水的
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 。。。还淘毛。。。国内的就够了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不知道. 从来不吃这玩意, 多贵啊
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 我之前买过个，一个月就漏水
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 国内买膳魔师或者印象, 特价的时候挺便宜.
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 再买一个
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 等下, 你不要保温的?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 都行
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 保温不保温都可以
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不需要保温就买kor
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 简单粗暴逼格高
 * XiaLe 买的是铝制的。结果在国内真麻烦。。。到处都是热水，我又不喜欢热水
<BuMangHuo> kor 是啥
<BuMangHuo> 我靠，这么贵
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 需要你海淘的杯子难道便宜?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我之前在商店里面看那个虎牌的杯子挺好看的，但也很贵
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 宇宙真理牌...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 买膳魔师吧? http://www.smzdm.com/p/637343
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ THERMOS 膳魔师 塑料鸭嘴杯 235ml 54.9元_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 你妹
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 或者这个杯子:  http://www.smzdm.com/p/629685
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 撸撸杯 男用飞机杯 三款可选 79元包邮送6只至尊超薄，有晒单_天猫优惠_什么值得买
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 为何强调是男用
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 红米2发布了啊，快上
<XiaMangHuo> palomino|working: 破马叔
 * palomino|working momo XiaLe 
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。
 * palomino|working momo XiaMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> 红米2？
<BuMangHuo> 双4G双待？ 这个好
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00HD6LMTW?t=joyo01y-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01y-23
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ Contigo 康迪克 袋鼠杯 750ml 蓝色-厨具-亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 204.82
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 我要有 op 我就 kick 了 WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你点开看, 没那么贵. 这个价格取错了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 价格是价格，但是能不能别这么奇葩的杯子啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我就要个可以背包里面的，简单的，靠谱的，便携的，杯子
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: kor.. 我在用. 很好用.
<XiaLe> 。。。
 * XiaLe 记得自己的杯子是29元。
<XiaLe> palomino|working: 破马忘了找你了。
<BuMangHuo> 话说这杯子为啥卖这么贵
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 给妹子买的象印的一键开启的那个
<XiaLe> palomino|working: 昨天在红桥区，你在哪个区？
<palomino|working> 河东 XiaLe
<XiaLe> palomino|working: 好远。。。
<palomino|working> 是啊
<palomino|working> 对角
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 推荐杯子都炫耀妹子啊....
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 枊.
<WhatsGoingOn> palomino|working: 我离你也好远啊马叔, 你要请我的话, 只能帮我叫外卖了...
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 那么烂的机器买来干啥?
<BuMangHuo> 你的啥输入法居然打出来这个字儿
<palomino|working> .... WhatsGoingOn
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 满足乃的要求啊
<palomino|working> where are \u wah
<palomino|working> where are \u WhatsGoingOn
 * jusss 土豪们都放假回来了？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 已然决定买MX4了
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: http://www.4008123123.com/ 可以支付宝支付，求请客
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 必胜宅急送官方网站 - 专业外送、丰富选择、价格低廉 - 网上订餐，专享优惠天天有！
<WhatsGoingOn> palomino|working: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: mx 很不耐摔啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: mx4没有nfc啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 谁有?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 不要着急 坐等fxos的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: htc的很多都有啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 已然决定买意外险了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我帮边这哥们买的，从不到 1m 的桌子上掉下去屏幕就渣了，然后返厂了
<BuMangHuo> 换个屏幕 700
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://www.meizu.com/products/insu.html
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 意外保险 | MEIZU
<palomino|working> ...
<BuMangHuo> 这个好
<WhatsGoingOn> 安利 htc m9
<QiongMangHuo> 安利?
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 恩, 快到期自己摔了就好
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 就是强力推荐的意思.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实摔了之后再买也来得及吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不行, 购机三日之内才能买
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 到货三天内才可以买
<BuMangHuo> 哦
<BuMangHuo> 那就只能到期了泼水了
 * QiongMangHuo 办公室没水喝!
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好思路...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 今天nancy在
<onlylove> 听说奶茶删微博了
<jusss> onlylove_:onlylove 你们元旦防了几天假
<onlylove_> jusss: 3
<onlylove_> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20150102/42848321_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 日本果粉雪天通宵排队抢购2015年福袋|日本|北海道_凤凰资讯
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：network manager点击VPN不灵敏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467341 系统：ubuntu 14.04 LTS 我用network manager配置了VPN，能用 最近发现每次点击连接VPN会没反应，只能通过设置--网络--VPN去连接 请问为什么突然变得不灵敏了？怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> jerry033 — 2015-01-04 12:51
 * QiongMangHuo 办公室有托总寄来的一个大箱子
<XiaLe> 我明白了一点。找到可以互相包容的人很难。我都很难包容别人。
<jusss> onlylove_: 你是电信的网吗？
<onlylove_> jusss: 哪里，单位的我也不知道，今天上下几十次了
<jusss> onlylove_: 换adams.freenode.net
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 你是哪位
<mikecao> WhatsGoingOn, 你是哪位
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 你哥
<jusss> onlylove_: 我电信的，昨天用holmes.freenode.net不停的掉
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 知道你是谁了
<mikecao> 还月妹子看电影
<onlylove_> jusss: 不应该是chat.freenode.net么
<jusss> onlylove_: chat不好
<jusss> onlylove_: morgan美国的 holmes英国的 adams忘了
<XiaLe> alpha080: 你也是在天津的对吧？
<jusss> onlylove_: 换成adams吧，或者holmes
<onlylove_> jusss: 我重连试试
<jusss> onlylove_: 正确的应该是irc.freenode.net
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 啥?
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, WhatsGoingOn 拜两位壕
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 乖
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 壕早
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 说错了，带妹子看电影的是 BuMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 就是他, 又斩人
<jusss> onlylove: 保护作者版权 本站不提供下载 dc9d95c2e9494e5b07462a5a13e819738eb690e7 这个字母是啥意思
<onlylove> jusss: adams貌似也掉一次了
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，没准就是没意义的字符串，也许有别的用
<jusss> onlylove: 还有morgan和holmes
<jusss> onlylove: 是magnet
<onlylove> jusss: 你妹，到底是哪个，为毛morgan能上
<jusss> onlylove: 那就用morgan吧，美国的服务器
<BuMangHuo> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.tD49nc&id=12531819125&ns=1&abbucket=15&_u=411tpk41c23#detail 这货看起来不错的样子 cc WhatsGoingOn
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 包邮 磨砂汉语拼音键盘贴英文小写字母键盘膜 电脑贴膜贴纸不磨-淘宝网 价格:22.80 - 26.80
<BuMangHuo> 貌似能解决 abs 键盘打油的问题
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 擦
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 咋
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 擦, 防止打油
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 擦不起作用啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 依然擦不干净了
<XiaLe> 摩擦你们这群坏人。
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 你在北京游荡做什么呢?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00IYGA90I/ref=s9_hps_bw_g229_ir03?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13GT2JRJSA8F5RES3XP8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=211211732&pf_rd_i=1421796071
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ err: no title
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 304 啥时候成了医用不锈钢了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 用来做医用的病床的床腿
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 又不是只有手术刀 lol~
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn 养我吧
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaLe: ... 还是 BuMangHuo 合适吧...
<BuMangHuo> 哦对哦
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn 。为什么
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo:  没见过你呢
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaLe: 我有妹子要养啊
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 你每月给我付钱，我每天订外卖给你吃
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn。。。你有妹子了？
<BuMangHuo> 次哦，你丫是鄙视我没有妹子么
<XiaLe> 果然呀。
<WhatsGoingOn> lol~
<BuMangHuo> 不是好人啊
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn妹子借我几天，看看她会不会拉黑我
<BuMangHuo> 直接拉吧
<Unknown\> 直接拉吧
<Unknown\> onlylove_: morgan怎么样，不行就换dns吧， comodo的dns
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467342 我用EasyBCD安装 ubuntu时，按教程操作，报错15 找不到文件。无法安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bklbklbk — 2015-01-04 13:52
<XiaLe> 。。。
<XiaLe> Unknown\ BuMangHuo 你们较劲啥？
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn 你竟然真的喜欢上了一个女人！
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不行, 本来我键盘上都贴上了贴纸, 现在掉了好几张, 特别丑
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: MX4？ 木节操
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 没更合适的啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你不不要5寸+么？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 是啊, 但是现在的手机快坏了, 接不了挂不了的情况时有发生 只能换啊...
<QiongMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的努比亚可以刷cm么?
<Unknown\> QiongMangHuo: 你的可以刷webos试试
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你贴的是哪种
<Unknown\> 我很羡慕那个卡片式管理
<XiaLe> 想订购联想的4核手机给姥爷。
<XiaLe> lol
<Unknown\> android和ios酒没有
<XiaLe> Unknown\:  什么卡片是你喜欢的？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 还分种? 就是一个按键上面贴一片的啊.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 要省心还是 ios
<XiaLe> Unknown\:  刷 Firefox OS？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他这不是说不会掉么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我不喜欢
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<Unknown\> XiaLe: 就是那种卡片呀
<BuMangHuo> 但确实省心
<BuMangHuo> 再也不用担心开应用多了卡
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对, 反正啥功能都没有, 有啥好操心的
<XiaLe> Unknown\:  就是缩略图呃。
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: .....
<BuMangHuo> wzssyqa: 你的那个手环能测心率不
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 你家在六环内么?
<XiaLe> 红米手机1月死三次。
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 恩
<XiaLe> 说明了。
<XiaLe> 赶紧外出吃东西。吃什么呢。
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 怎么了
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 白送你两小时58到家的保洁要不要?
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 我有了。。58到家是么
<mikecao> 根本约补上
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 看你经常朋友圈求呢
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 这样啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 手环能侧心率的很贵的
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 恩从去年推到今年8号了，还不如约个妹子给我打扫呢
<BuMangHuo> 那几百块钱的那种手环都能做啥
 * QiongMangHuo 那可以扔了 =,=
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 你不是有手环
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 比你手机里m7协处理器还弱
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 恩，放弃把，太折腾
<XiaLe> 赶紧约个妹子。
<mikecao> 还不如自己打扫
<XiaLe> 现在找个妹子都太折腾了
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 我租的自如送保洁, 所以想到你了
 * XiaLe 找不到妹子。。。
<BuMangHuo> ......
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 也是58到家么
<mikecao> 是就算了，根本约补上。。。
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 土壕啊，送我吧
<BuMangHuo> 土豪
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 嗯 58到家VIP尊享
<BuMangHuo> 打扫屋子都这样
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 北京六环内
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 你也是土壕，妹子壕，还有妹子给你上门打扫
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 恩，就是哪个。。
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 擦……
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子壕 mikecao
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 有没有妹子给你上门暖床？
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 话说微博上的那红包你到底抢到没有
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 我每次戳开都是祝福红包
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, XiaMangHuo 别闹，哥单身，求介绍
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 0.7
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 你丫有房还不随随便便找个暖床的
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 你以为我是你
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 我没房
<BuMangHuo> 今天突发发现周围的人貌似都买房子结婚了
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 你看我连猫眼都不知道
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 便宜啊
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 我是看着谁家便宜就用谁家的 app 买
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你的是 小牛3 Z7 mini ?
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 我都是找个手机好，然后9.9当新用户
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: BuMangHuo 猫眼是嘛玩意？
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 。
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 猫眼电影嘛
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 话说联想手机低端的你听说过谁用死机了么
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 干啥用？
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 买电影票嘛
 * XiaLe 看到无数女孩，首选iphone，为什么呢。
<XiaLe> 单一品牌是非常强大的。
<BuMangHuo> 之前有在美团薅的余额正好用上
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啊，难怪妹子壕都说这个
<BuMangHuo> .....
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 看起来不错的样子...
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 好像微信的机器现在也挺多的
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 神马不错？ 猫眼？
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 不过我用过比较方便的就是猫眼了，支持 passbook，直接扫码取票，一秒钟拿到票， cc XiaMangHuo
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 美团据说是一个微软的家伙搞的，设计和背后的计划非常潦草，但是就是成功了。
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 恩，大部分电影院有猫眼机
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 不过格瓦拉的那个机器可以在电影票上打字
<BuMangHuo> 这个也挺好玩
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 打什么字，从来没用过
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 妈的, 要不买三星S4算了 nnnnd
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f332a7ejw1ent5tzfqmqj215o1jkn8z.jpg
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 打字干毛线？ 吐槽电影嘛？
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 五寸 NFC 加个联通3G双待上网, 不指望移动4G了
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: mikecao 票下面的那个 hello 2015 那一行字可以自己随便输
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 猫眼机打印出来的也是这样阿
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 额
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 打出来“约吗”送妹子？
<mikecao> 改天我也去这个影城
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 折腾
<BuMangHuo> 对对对对
<mikecao> 离家进点
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 你家在哪里
<XiaLe> XiaMangHuo: ”约吗？“到底有什么意义？
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你一下子就抓住了重点
<BuMangHuo> 这功能简直不能更好
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 深刻揣摩乃妹子壕的心理
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 顺着这个影城在往北走两个高速口就到了
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: 壕
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 但是妹纸回复怎么给你？
<BuMangHuo> 额
<mikecao> BuMangHuo, 你见过有壕住在高速旁边的么
<BuMangHuo> mikecao: ，
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 住高速出口附近的都是别墅壕
<mikecao> XiaMangHuo, 真是这样，我们小区北别墅包围了
<XiaLe> XiaMangHuo: 不是机场附近？
<mikecao> 还有野狗
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你想买多少钱的？ 照这个条件找机器
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 选了半天，结果价格上去了，还没4G了
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 两千内
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  给谁买？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 这不是在纠结大这个问题么
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那不大把大把的可以选
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  老婆直接上iPhone6s PLUS的？
<XiaMangHuo> mikecao: 别野壕
<XiaMangHuo> XiaLe: 机场附近都是屌丝，天天吵还怕哪天飞机掉下来砸脑袋
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 彻底败了，12月四号到顺丰美国仓，到现在还没拿到
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 遇上黑五了呗
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 等吧。
<XiaLe> XiaMangHuo: 机场附近是说机场附近10公里范围吧？
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 三个包裹，其中一个年前已经拿到了
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 我圣诞前买的电动牙刷，直邮过来好像用了2周
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 壕买的那款啊
<XiaMangHuo> XiaLe: 你去通州看看能不能听到首都机场的飞机吵
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 不知道，smzdm上推的，无脑入了
<mikecao> 就去我家那就行了
<mikecao> 飞机航线
<mikecao> 尼玛
<XiaLe> XiaMangHuo: 噢。首都机场没有经过
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 开机那一段黑屏怎么改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467343 个人有强迫症啊...开机有一段黑屏7~8s左右.... 我已经改过grub、plymouth还有登陆这些界面了，唯有这个中间一段黑屏的问题无法解决.. 求大神赐教，如何将这段黑屏变成自定义图片或自定义动画，像win7的那个开
<^k^>  ─> 始动画一样... 统计信息: 发表于 由 iwtwiioi — 2015-01-04 14:26
 * XiaMangHuo 卧槽，盛京出租车司机罢工了，因为滴滴专车抢生意和取消燃油附加费
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:zan
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: OOXX
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 上午好像有个twitter list想给你来着……
 * Unknown\ 除了百度云盘，还有什么别的云盘没？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: z7的软件到底渣不渣? 还行的话我就下单了
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 装不上google plus，渣到爆
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> Unknown\: 360
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: QiongMangHuo ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * QiongMangHuo 妈的, 还是s4比较合适
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ZaMangHuo QiongMangHuo ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买新不买旧，尤其是手机
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: S4这硬件能不能挺满2年还不好说，系统更新估计也快没了
<ZaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: ä¹°mx4 pro
<XiaMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: QiongMangHuo ä¹°mx4 pro
<Unknown\> BuMangHuo: 我发现某个磁力链接下不动用transmission...有别的什么可以下magnet的软件没？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 太大
<ZaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°mx
<ZaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°mx4
<QiongMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: en
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°mx4
<QiongMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: XiaMangHuo 看来我是要打破底线了
<ZaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> 等账单日过了就下单
 * BuMangHuo 持 N 张卡，每天都有账单日
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 中信的这个不错哎，在携程买的机票，直接点账单上面的链接就到那个延误险的页面
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你蓝牙耳机入了没有
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: s4送我好了 我缺个刷fx os的设备
<XiaMangHuo> yunfan: QiongMangHuo 要买
<yunfan> XiaMangHuo: 额 不是老机器？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还没
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这是新机器？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我没说要买
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 恩横
<XiaLe> yunfan:  s4是老机器了？
<yunfan> XiaLe: 我不晓得啊
<XiaLe> yunfan: 我看到着竟然是 8核的手机呀，应该比我双核电脑处理强大了。
<XiaLe> 1920 × 1080 分辨率，我还没用过几次呢
<yunfan> XiaLe: 我对续航和网络制式更感兴趣
<yunfan> XiaLe: 如果你喜欢核心数 建议买tegra k1芯片的 那个有192核
<XiaLe> yunfan: 那就找多制式的。
<XiaLe> yunfan: 昨天见到一台叫三星s4的手机，半天就没电了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: nVidia在ARM领域除了Tegra还有啥?
<yunfan> XiaLe: 续航的难找 当然还有个隐含的条件是 续航好还得价格不高
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不就够了？ 那个acer chromebook就是用这个k1的
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 还有谁? 手机领域呢?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 以前有个丹佛工程
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你问的还有谁是啥意思？
<yunfan> soc芯片？
<QiongMangHuo> 还有什么?
<QiongMangHuo> 打错字了
<QiongMangHuo> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20140528/036041.htm
<QiongMangHuo> 当我没问...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 说说嘛
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20140528/036041.htm
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这个很正常 决策不一定是对的啊
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 就像nokia投奔微软
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我也不知道他到底怎么能续航那么掉 搞不好是芯片节能一部分 加上屏幕有什么黑科技
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没听说节能好啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42520
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼影业在黑客攻击期间改用黑莓
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我是说acer出的那个chromebook 13
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42523
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD催化剂Linux驱动打败Windows驱动
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 13个小时很掉啊 看那价格不大可能花血本上石墨电池
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不过也难说 tesla新车就换了石墨电池 续航彪了一倍
<yunfan> 如果水果跟进 其他厂家估计也会跟进
<ZaMangHuo> yunfan: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jusss> 今天下午阴冷
<yunfan> ZaMangHuo: 可以自己做 只要有个DVD刻录机就行
<yunfan> 要提高效率 还可以收个蓝光光驱
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你xiao老板的rMBP是512G SSD, 土豪爆了...
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 不要买S4，一定后悔。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 好!
<onlylove> yunfan: 水果不是聚合物的电池么
<onlylove> Destine: 你已经买了？
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, S4用户飘泪走过。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 有人放消息说水果要上燃料电池呢 各种传闻都有
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 五寸NFC, 真好, 别的一般
<XiaMangHuo>  QiongMangHuo 跟我有啥关系
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: ? 这是哪句
<onlylove_> 求个java教授
<XiaLe> Destine: 噢。
<XiaLe> Destine: 据说必须不用三星原装系统才能省电。
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<yunfan> XiaLe: 三星系统还行
<XiaLe> yunfan: 我哥说耗电大。
<yunfan> onlylove_:  你直接问问题就行了 何必非得球教授
<yunfan> XiaLe: 那大概是他的机型问题 我用的note2 原装系统感觉还行
<yunfan> 不过如果开移动网络 那电池看着他掉
<XiaLe> yunfan: 就是说 三星的 S4，没说其他机型。
<XiaLe> yunfan: 不过我之前用过 Nexus 3也耗电够快的。
<XiaLe> yunfan: 。。。你怎么可能不开网络，那还是手机么？
<XiaLe> yunfan: 丫的我手机不开网络，能待机10天。
<yunfan> XiaLe: gsm不耗电
<XiaLe> yunfan: 不开数据，耗电相当小。
<XiaLe> yunfan: 不过我的手机不是本地号码，也不是那种高级的协议。还是数据省。
<yunfan> 这帮2b的基带 开个数据就不行了
<XiaLe> yunfan: GSM那速度。屏幕不耗电么
<yunfan> XiaLe: 开数据 关屏幕都耗电  因为有些app在偷跑
<XiaLe> yunfan: 不安分的世界。
<yunfan> XiaLe: 你现在在当志愿者了？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 暖气费一年多少来着
 * slucx 帮忙推荐一个稳定的网盘吧
<QiongMangHuo> dropbox
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 需要翻墙吗？
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 需要
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 我的shadowsocks只能在浏览器里用
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: socks5嘛, dropbox支持的
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 那我试试去
<XiaLe> yunfan: 我当不上
<yunfan> XiaLe: x那你现在在搞毛
<XiaLe> yunfan: 算是没心情了。
<XiaLe> yunfan:  不知道。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我需要花掉几美元溢缴款, 卖你个amazon或者skype的gift card?
<yunfan> XiaLe: 你住哪里呢
<XiaLe> yunfan: 。别人租的地方
<yunfan> XiaLe: 别人是谁
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你这一下老掉线啊
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<XiaLe> yunfan:  。
<XiaLe> yunfan: 其实我也不知道谁租的。
<yunfan> XiaLe: 你真是人才  住哪里都不知道是谁的
<XiaLe> yunfan: 希望以后谁都可以不需要知道
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 他们约炮界互相不说名字避免感情问题
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 你懂的真多
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<roylez> 一个 brew update 可以死半小时的架势，给习大跪了
<woju> 如何关掉6000端口？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 果然是高手啊 多谢指点
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 说话
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<happyaron> kandu: 昨天回北京了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢???
<XiaLe> happyaron:  妹子呢妹子呢
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你又不曝照给人家，咋跟人家说？
<XiaLe> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢？？？
<happyaron> XiaLe: 罗姐，瞎了的不行
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢???
<BuMangHuo> 来了来了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊， 不需要啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 妈蛋
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢
<BuMangHuo> 凤姐怀孕了？ 这事儿谁负责？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 乃真心壕啊，去过这么多地方了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 壕毛儿
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: dropbox daemon都下载不下来 lol
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: proxychains
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 已经用上了
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 压根没速度，晚上回去再整吧，公司网络估计是挂了
<XiaLe> maplebeats:  马屁
<XiaLe> maplebeats:  beats
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 最近想给谁捐款? 我有几美元溢缴款花不出去啊....
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  给给给 SpringRTS
<slucx> 溢缴款是啥？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 捐给我
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 捐的话我收了
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 多还了信用卡几美元
<WhatsGoingOn> 其实还想买双991, 不过现在价格不合适啊
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 不是可以取出来吗？
<happyaron> 频道里这是分了多少档
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 商业公司捐给个鬼
<slucx> 就几美元就算了
<happyaron> manghuo whats
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<happyaron> 不对，manghuo what
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 只有我 manghuo 党才是正统
<happyaron> ...
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 取不出来, 马上我也没花美元的途径了, 所以想花出去
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 想捐的话最多我的额度小两万美元
<happyaron> maplebeats: 鹅大好
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<BuMangHuo> 捐 2w 刀？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我说 slucx
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 自己想办法吧，我工作的事还没定下来呢，头疼中
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  http://zero-k.info/Contributions
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 这才是频道首壕啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 2w刀
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 来 ，你这个 nick 都注册不了，加入 manghuo 党吧
<^k^> XiaLe: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuMangHuo> h
<onlylove> happyaron: 贵社缺sa不，赶紧解救我把
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 别闹，你永远是妹子首壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 不缺sa了。。
 * XiaLe 需要被解放
<ZaMangHuo> happyaron: 贵社缺ceo不？
<palomino|working> unchained XiaLe
 * XiaLe 需要解放
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 欢迎你
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 妹子壕你不能这样啊
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 又换工作?
<happyaron> ZaMangHuo: 我社ceo不好当
<ZaMangHuo> happyaron: 发工资就行
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 还没换好不好，好多年没换了
<happyaron> ZaMangHuo: 垂询当当壕
 * ZaMangHuo 求当ceo
<WhatsGoingOn> 吵吵啥? 想换工作赶紧换, 吵吵好几个月了就是不换, 多无聊
 * QiongMangHuo 求当CFO
 * WhatsGoingOn 想当ufo
<onlylove__> WhatsGoingOn: 你这个想法不错
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 当当当
<slucx> WhatsGoingOn 谁天天吵吵了，拿了年终奖再说
<XiaLe> CNrankSoldier[1uP]archl
<XiaLe> Donator star
<XiaLe> First Login: 50 months ago, Last Login: 20 months ago  我好多年没玩这个游戏了。
<QiongMangHuo> slucx: 还有年终奖? 羡慕
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 你这都不用拿年终奖，一天的工资都够我年终奖了
<WhatsGoingOn> slucx: 几个月前就听你说要跳了啊
<BuMangHuo> 貌似我们厂过年能不请假按时上班的话能得到老板 100 元的红包
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 弱, 我厂288呢
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是他
 * BuMangHuo 可是我宁愿翘一个周班  lol
<slucx> WhatsGoingOn 打算跳，等年终奖到了，不然年后没钱去找工作啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不不不, 很早前 slucx 就说过这个. 我明明白白的记得
<slucx> :X
<slucx> 生活不易啊
<^k^> slucx: define:溢缴款 not defined.
 * QiongMangHuo 花不出去啊 只好放下一个账单里去米国花了...
 * ZaMangHuo 拜
<tryit> slucx, 悲惨世界……
<slucx> tryit: 你不是已经爽歪歪了
<tryit> slucx, 我还行吧，今年没年终奖……
<slucx> QiongMangHuo: 去美国亚马逊买东西
<slucx> tryit: 你这才没几天，也会有一点的
<tryit> slucx, 火车票...
 * Astara hi all 
 * Astara good day
 * Astara how are ya
<jusss>  test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 16:44 新年快乐 : 44.30天 
<ZaMangHuo> test
<^k^> ZaMangHuo:点点点. 16:46 新年快乐 : 44.30天 
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 壕蛋蛋又卖萌
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 招行溢缴款领回免费
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你记错了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天使 : 阿试从医院看病回来,小克问他:"有没有看到漂亮的护士啊?"阿试摇摇头说:"没想到天使也那么丑。" 
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没事, 我看看, 等我找好转运公司, 就买双991, 你帮我下单就行了, 我给你人仔.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 991多少钱?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 80刀
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这么便宜
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 别.... 我觉得已经很贵了, 我是给自己新年礼物才买这么奢侈的...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: NB的鞋子脏了之后清洁是个问题
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 当我决定要买的这一刻, 你不知道我有多心痛
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 所有的鞋子都有这个问题? 还是nb的特别难清洗?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 翻毛皮的通病啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我的鞋, 从买了到穿坏了扔, 从来不清洁. 是不是就没这个问题了?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 能八折么?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不能啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 表面脏了怎么办?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 表面脏了影响你穿?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我和你不一样, 我爱干净
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 这一刻, 我bruce附体.
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 用软毛刷刷不干净?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你的细齿洁呢? 为啥不用?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没想的那么容易...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你是踩粪坑里了吧...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 能八折的话就好了 那我就能买得起了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 已经是特价了啊.. 你有八折码?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没有
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu桌面左面正常，中端花屏。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467345 图在附件中，希望各位大大能给出建议，小弟感激不尽。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhou2013 — 2015-01-04 17:07
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 而且是6pm的, 有也用不了coupon
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 8折码已经停止发放小半年了啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是的.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 应该没有人现在有未过期的八折码了.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 八折码时效才30天...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 79.99很值了 能直邮么? 一直不知道怎么看
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不能.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 写着"这货除了美国, 还能送到世界上的其他旮得"的, 能直邮
 * XiaLe 果然不能听中国的音乐。
 * XiaLe 能够哭~
 * WhatsGoingOn 今天一天没邮件, 也不知道是因为imap被封了, 还是真的没邮件, 反正我是翘班了, 不关了
<WhatsGoingOn> 不管了
<palomino|working> ...
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn。。。
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn连我这么败坏的都会洗鞋。。。虽然不知道是不是平均9个月洗一次。
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaLe: 为毛要洗? 洗了之后还是会脏啊
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn外出真不舒服，一天换3次鞋都麻烦。
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaLe: 为啥要换????
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn因为我喜欢白色的
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn 行动方式不同。
<WhatsGoingOn> .. .. ... .... .....
<WhatsGoingOn> 一双网眼的跑鞋, 从夏天穿到现在了也没洗过...
<kandu> 二代的生活，凡人是不会理解的
<XiaLe> kandu:  赶紧抱养我吧
<WhatsGoingOn> kandu: 是啊, 一天换三双... 我总共就两双....
<XiaLe> 。。。
<kandu> XiaLe: 我正求包养呢
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn我也不知道为什么我这么多鞋，我爸爸有一橱鞋
<XiaLe> kandu: 到潍坊来，我付你2000元/月抱养你。。。
<XiaLe> lol
 * XiaLe 最多出那些钱。。。
<XiaLe> lol
<XiaLe> onlylove:  只爱？
<BuMangHuo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2146379
<BuMangHuo> 花旗银行的这个网上银行用户名真难
<BuMangHuo> 居然一定要有数字
<kandu> XiaLe: 有啥附加条件不?
<XiaLe> kandu:  每天工作8小时 - 替我~
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 壕
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 求保养
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还不加入我党？
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 完全不是包养吧~
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 叫 LoveMangHuo 吧
<BuMangHuo> lol
<XiaLe> kandu: 我想回家创业，但一定要找合伙人。。。
<kandu> XiaLe: 壕，你啥工作?
<XiaLe> kandu: 没工作
<XiaLe> 简单如此。
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你这是要让 onlylove 爱上你?
 * WhatsGoingOn 粢饭去
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 壕又要买啥？
<BuMangHuo> ....
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 991, 鞋
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是911？
<jusss> bla
 * XiaLe 想起曾经听过别人讲初恋的故事，恋爱破裂的故事。在同时听着随机播放的华语音乐。明白些，这些音乐该禁。
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 511.
 * WhatsGoingOn dinner.
<onlylove> XiaLe: http://blog.jobbole.com/76714/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 黑客是如何发现女朋友出轨的 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<XiaLe> onlylove: 哈哈。我倒是不反对出轨的。
 * XiaLe 从来没说过我爱的人不准爱别人。
<lainme> XiaLe: 罗姐好
<XiaLe> lainme:  蓝莓姐好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 sublime text3 无法正常使用fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467346 按照链接去做http://html5beta.com/page/ubuntu-14-04-install-fcitx-sougoupinyin-sublime-text-3-chinese-input-fix.html 1.sublime text 3 输入中文时输入框不跟随文字， 2.sublime text3点击桌面图标可以用fcitx，在终端中输入如下
<^k^>  ─> 命令： LD_PRELOAD=./libsublime-imfix.so subl 也能正常用 但是把sublime 固定在启动器（右侧的菜单）就不能 …
<XiaLe> lainme: 最近有人去香港找你么？
<lainme> XiaLe: 没有
 * XiaLe 再拜拜 lainme   - 继续工作
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<XiaLe> 路由器推荐一下？
<XiaLe> 什么路由器适合呢。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 组装 : 妈妈怀孕了,4岁的海柯百思不得其解,她问爸爸未来的弟弟或者妹妹是如何生出来的。爸爸向她解释道:"先生出头,再生出身子,最后是两条腿,懂了吗?""懂了,爸爸,然后你用螺丝把它们组装起来,对吗?"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467347 本人在装有WIN8.1的笔记本电脑上安装ubuntu14.10，做成双系统。引导安装选在/ ext4根分区。安装完成重新启动后怎么没有出现双启动菜单？而是直接进入WIN8.1了？请大师指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bklbklbk — 2015-01-04 20:01
<jusss>   /whois BuMangHuo
<jusss> 人呢
<jusss> 都没啦咋
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在用Budapest的adams很稳定，不掉线
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在把笔记本上又删了一个盘符，现在同时装着arch和win8.0,我想再装个系统
<jusss> onlylove: 不知该装啥了
<onlylove> jusss: 10
<jusss> onlylove: 10和8.0差很多吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 现在win不强调P+E分区了吧？可以把系统盘装逻辑分区里了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 好像一直都可以
<jusss> onlylove: 最近几天一点事都没有，美剧停更了，vps欠费了，以前搞得小玩意也不想玩了，游戏都不玩了，连看电影都心情都没有了
<jusss> onlylove: 想做点什么，又不知做啥
<onlylove> jusss: 扫雷
<jusss> onlylove: 不会玩
<jusss> onlylove: win8.0的确比win7占资源少呀，而且更漂亮都界面，草蛋的是搞什么xbox帐号，不知道跟谁学的，连商店里都没什么能用都软件都好意思要xbox帐号，而且连7zip竟然还敢收费在商店里，当年都反垄断法不是不让微软出软件了吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 装osx我的本会卡死吧，i3-2370M 4G内存
<jusss> 据说i3-2370M很渣
<onlylove> jusss: 问题在于，驱动
<onlylove> jusss: 10比8不反人类
<jusss> 不过比我的atom n455强多了
<onlylove> jusss: 有个开始
<jusss> onlylove: 我不喜欢开始按钮
<onlylove> jusss: 你那n455和i3比，就是计算器
<onlylove> jusss: 没开始我不会用win
<jusss> onlylove: n455还能软解720p呢
<onlylove> jusss: 24fps的？
<jusss> onlylove: 就是不支持vaapi
<jusss> onlylove: 我的eeepc还是板载内存不能加内存，唉
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道intel怎么想的出了个阿童木这样的cpu，连在线看个网页都卡
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是很喜欢比较小的本，可以在被窝里看电影，11寸正好，14寸的又沉又大
<onlylove> jusss: pad
<jusss> 11寸eeepc又没光驱，又轻，就一本书那么大那么轻，很喜欢，就是真阿童木芯片坑爹了
<jusss> onlylove: pad不能装arch呀，而且arm很多软件没有
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是希望有能装arch的x86的小本
<onlylove> jusss: yoga
<jusss> onlylove: 太贵，那价格够买mba了
<onlylove> jusss: 有x86的pad
<jusss> onlylove: 有驱动吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那不是我需要考虑的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 如果有，就编译，没有，你正好自己写
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 不折腾，还不如直接买笔记本，而且触摸屏驱动怎么搞
<jusss> 有驱动也是特定型号的
<jusss> 在pad上装系统，简直是噩梦
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，直接刷一下
<onlylove> jusss: 你安卓没刷过？
<jusss> onlylove: arch刷系统？
<jusss> onlylove: 跟ghost那样？
<jusss> onlylove: 得有人提供rom呀
<onlylove> jusss: 自己做
<jusss> onlylove: 没那个能力
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以学习嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，你和hacker就差这么一点
<jusss> onlylove: yunfan还说我和爱迪生就差那么一点呢
<jusss> onlylove: 直接买智器？
<jusss> onlylove: vnc是不是就是windows的远程桌面呀？
<onlylove> jusss: 必须不是
<jusss> onlylove: 那是啥，整天看你们在讲vnc，就是不知道意思
<onlylove> jusss: 因为vnc有linux端
<onlylove> jusss: 当然你要硬要把它当远程桌面，那就算是吧
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，服务器一般都没用桌面，那vnc不就没人用吗
<jusss> freeflying: amazon可以直邮了吗？从美国到天朝？
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，windows server
<jusss> onlylove: 都server了为啥还要用windows不是很明白
<jusss> onlylove: 在上个公司上班时，有个客户买了个ibm pc server，然后装了盗版的win server 2k8
<jusss> onlylove: 那速度比我的笔记本还慢，声音大的不行，在我笔记本上装30分钟的软件，我在那个上面用了40多分钟
<onlylove> jusss: windows server入门上手简单啊
<onlylove> jusss: 而且 happyaron 有话讲 linux 不稳定做server不如windows
<jusss> onlylove: 各种想换的设备，手机 笔记本 键盘 耳机 各种想换
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 我想换笔记本, 在这个频道都吵吵半年多了, 还没换呢...
<onlylove> jusss: 你看壕如 palomino|working 尚且没想各种换，你就开始换了
<onlylove> 瓦擦，土豪马还在！
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 你想换的太高端
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 四千多不到五千的笔记本有多高端???
<onlylove> palomino|working: 下班了！
<palomino|working> 没。。还在加班。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 赶紧回家陪媳妇
<jusss> palomino|working: 咱俩换换电脑吧
<kandu> jusss: 我俩的换换?
<jusss> palomino|working: 这样你有新电脑了，我也有新电脑了
<jusss> kandu: 行
<kandu> jusss: 你笔电多少钱?
<jusss> kandu: 一大一小，大的3k,小的1k7
<palomino|working> ....
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 马叔在公司陪秘书呢. 你非让他回家陪媳妇, 不合适吧?  cc palomino|working
<kandu> jusss: 壕。居然有两个
<jusss> palomino|working: 你的秘书穿黑丝还是肉丝？
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 有事秘书干，没事干秘书？
<jusss> kandu: 小的是上学时我自己攒钱买的，大的是我哥给我买的
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: .
<WhatsGoingOn> adam不在了...
<kandu> jusss: 自力更生，兄弟和睦壕
<jusss> kandu: 小的是eeepc连看个720p电影都困难。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 自力更生，兄弟和睦壕
<WhatsGoingOn> kandu: 大湿说得对!
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 我也在找他，本来想要买个linode用用，送他个邀请的机会，他没在
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 他没linode.
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: linode太贵, 我买的日本的别的机房.
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 有呀，他上次还给我邀请呢
<palomino|working> 得先有个秘书才行啊 jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 难道不应该是白丝么
<jusss>  onlylove 没见过白丝
<jusss> onlylove: 除了结婚，没人穿白丝吧
<WhatsGoingOn> 要毛丝袜, 低俗, 腿型漂亮的, 直接大白腿比啥丝袜都诱惑.
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 常见白丝. 你个卢瑟
<jusss> onlylove: 据说欧美人喜欢穿黑丝是因为葬礼上widow都穿黑丝，所以喜欢搞黑丝
<jusss> widow和windows有关系吗？
<jusss> black widow
<onlylove> jusss: 那不是spider么
<jusss> onlylove: 什么spider?
<happyaron> onlylove: 谁这么说的。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正不是我
<onlylove> happyaron: 贵人多忘事，自己说的话可别忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 我该装个什么系统呀
<onlylove> jusss: windows，可以玩国产网游
<jusss> onlylove: 据说有个什么攻击类型的系统？bt什么的
<jusss> 记不住
<onlylove> jusss: bt5
<jusss> onlylove: 是能攻击什么的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 现在改名叫kali了，
<jusss> onlylove: 能攻击啥
<onlylove> jusss: 有很多安全评估软件，不能攻击啥
<onlylove> jusss: 你硬要说，可以攻击无线，解密弱密码
<happyaron> onlylove: 我说的有很多限定条件啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不能直接缩句啊。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没缩
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正linux和windows都不稳定
<happyaron> onlylove: windows 只用M$的软件的时候表现比linux更好
<onlylove> happyaron: 我准备有钱以后用苹果
<happyaron> onlylove: 当时说的是这个
<onlylove> happyaron: 当时说的是storage和dhcp
<jusss> onlylove: 苹果有360吗
<jusss> onlylove: linux有360
<jusss> happyaron: debian怎么会有360的呢？
<happyaron> onlylove: 那不就都是M$自带么
<happyaron> jusss: 360出的被
<happyaron> 出的呗
<happyaron> 狼来了是好事
<jusss> happyaron: 能进官方源吗
<happyaron> jusss: 目前不能
<jusss> happyaron: 那就是以后能了
<WhatsGoingOn> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/930988181
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 没想到linux系统也能装360 真是太好了_360吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> happyaron: 这个我上不去twitter能向360反映吗？还有360能防dns污染吗？
 * jusss 有能解决dns问题的杀毒软件了吗？
<jusss> dns 污染/投毒 blabla什么的
<jusss> 就是有anti-gfw的杀毒软件了吗？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你没事在windows上跑dhcpd？
<happyaron> jusss: 以后能不能我可没说哦
<happyaron> jusss: 随你啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 跑M$的dhcp啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 支持几万客户端的啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 毫无压力有木有，完爆isc dhcp有木有
<jusss> onlylove: 现在的360就好比前几年的绿坝，不过绿坝是gov强制安装的，360是用户自己强制安装的
<happyaron> 狼来了是好事啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我可以说ms的dhcp client实现很挫么？
<jusss> 我同学里10个里面最少7个360
<onlylove> happyaron: 我可以说mozilla的firefox在windows上表现很挫么
<jusss> 强制心里
<onlylove> happyaron: 我可以说linux版 ff甩windows版几条街么
<happyaron> onlylove: 那我不关心，反正我没啥极端用途，dhcp server很赞就是了
<jusss> onlylove: 你的机器问题吧，
<onlylove> happyaron: 微软的东西，自己知根知底，当然比别人做好很多
<jusss> onlylove: 我win下ff很正常
<happyaron> onlylove: ff不清楚啥区别，反正我在哪都用
<onlylove> jusss: 正常你妹，flash崩溃你敢说你一次没遇见？
<onlylove> happyaron: windows版挫的要死要死的
<jusss> onlylove: 经常遇到
<happyaron> onlylove: 为啥呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 别问我，问isc dhcpd去
<jusss> onlylove: ie还经常flash崩溃呢
<jusss> onlylove: flash崩溃该归adobe管吧
<onlylove> jusss: 真不好意思，我在windows上用过体验最好的就是IE，没有之一
<jusss> html5什么时候普及呀，赶快把flash干掉吧
<onlylove> jusss: 啥 safari chrome ff，和IE没法比
<happyaron> onlylove: 我说firefox为啥windows版差啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 有啥理由啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 实际体验
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<happyaron> onlylove: IE也卡啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是不挫，不会三天两头的，对不起啊，XX崩了，对不起啊，我自己崩了，你可以给mozilla提交log
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这里经常崩tab
<happyaron> IE11
<onlylove> happyaron: 同样打开多标签页，ie不会有只能打开新标签，不能关标签的问题
<jusss> onlylove: firefox的remote_dns就是赞，比ie好用多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是ff就有
<onlylove> happyaron: 这时候你只能关掉ff，才能正常
<jusss> onlylove: 当你用ie打开一个网站，5分钟还没打开，人家firefox轻轻松松就打开了
<jusss> happyaron: firefox的remote_dns到底是啥高科技，求科普
<onlylove> jusss: 我要他稳定工作，还有，你那网速得多烂
<happyaron> jusss: 就是dns也走proxy设置。。
<jusss> onlylove: 10Mib电信光纤，
<onlylove> happyaron: 我说的都是一次开十几个或者更多tab的时候
<onlylove> happyaron: 特别是度娘贴吧这种
<jusss> onlylove: 打开yify 5分钟打不开，firefox轻松打开
<happyaron> onlylove: 我平时大概就十几个的样子
<happyaron> 从来不用度娘贴吧。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是十几个是常态，通常一周不关机
<onlylove> happyaron: 浏览器也不关，崩了就恢复会话
<onlylove> happyaron: 虚拟机里面有个标签页略少的，但是没这么多毛病
<jusss> happyaron: 这个有什么教材或wiki没？让其他的浏览器也能用dns over proxy
<onlylove> jusss: 你看五福临门那东西能给chrome补
<onlylove> happyaron: 总之，自由软件在windows下面都相对的挫，不如商业的
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，别提chrome那挫货，直接占内存到死
<jusss> onlylove: chrome在win下安装目录隐藏太深，不敢用呀
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<jusss> onlylove: 吃内存也大
<onlylove> jusss: 一点不深，我瞅一眼就知道大概位置了，那个位置我经常去
<jusss> onlylove: 谷歌自己的网站在国内都被干掉好几年了，chrome也还好意思设谷歌为默认搜索引擎
<onlylove> jusss: 人国外没事啊
<jusss> onlylove: 国外除了港澳台没人用中文版chrome呀
<onlylove> jusss: 马来
<jusss> onlylove: 现在不知道为什么特别反感谷歌和tx,尤其是tx,
<onlylove> jusss: 你没看错，就是摔了飞机的那个马来
<onlylove> jusss: 人用的chs
<jusss> onlylove: 因为据说快播和字幕站倒台就是tx搞得鬼，现在极其反感tx
<onlylove> jusss: 和TX没直接利益关系啊……
<jusss> onlylove: 东南亚那票子小国还有港澳台不是该用cht吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 天朝才用chs吧，据我所知，好像只有天朝chs
<onlylove> jusss: 马来
<onlylove> jusss: 东南亚那票子国家，越南有自己的文字
<jusss> onlylove: 你确信马来是chs?
<jusss> onlylove: 不是cht?
<onlylove> jusss: 还有几个国家也有自己的文字
<WhatsGoingOn> 马来必须是chs啊
<WhatsGoingOn> 马新简体很类似大陆的简化字, 几乎没差别
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 给我op，我把那个每天烦我的踢一脚
<jusss> onlylove: 都有呀利益关系呀，快播被搞，这tx跑不了，字幕站被搞，是因为tx买了欧美剧的版权，跟快播一样被搞
<onlylove> jusss: 等下自己回来
<onlylove> 好了，过瘾了
<onlylove_> 。。。
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: happyaron 教教我怎么让dns走代理？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 你跟 onlylove 是同一个人?
<onlylove_> proxychain什么的？win下用不了吧
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 明显不是……看IP
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove:	kick fake onlylove please.
<jusss> 自己踢自己
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你先留着op吧, 我去洗个澡. 丫值得多t几次.
<onlylove> jusss: 不过吧，这次人人挂了对TX也没啥好处，本身私自翻译字幕然后大范围传播这事情做得也不太合适
<onlylove> jusss: 然后这次直接受益的估计是剪了武媚娘的那个
<jusss> onlylove: 字幕站挂了，就只能去看有广告的优酷 tx了
<jusss> onlylove: 最大受益者绝对是优酷
<jusss> onlylove: tx就是个小2b，干活不讨好
<onlylove> jusss: 没办法，人买了版权了，问题在于，翻译要送审
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 受益者当然是优酷了, 人家优酷有版权啊. 我就买了youku的会员了, 买了半年多了, 特别好用.
<jusss> onlylove: 天朝什么时候有版权了，下一首mp3都要好几块钱人民币，装个win操作系统要600多人民币，看个电影要10多块人民币，你认为在天朝可能吗？所有在天朝提版权的都逗比
<jusss> onlylove: 就连天朝自己的软件破解版还一大堆呢
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 我有android手机firefox,不用会员，不用登录，直接把视频以mp4下载下来，都不用看广告
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 手机上firefox，看优酷视频就是这么好，连插件都不用装
<jusss> firefox for android真正的良心作品呀，
<jusss> 我就是有次用ff看优酷无意发现的，点优酷的视频，出来2个选项，download和用手机的播放软件，然后我就点了download，还真尼玛下载下来了
<jusss> 大大的良心
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于Cairo-Dock的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467349 自从我安装了Cairo-Dock后，在桌面上点右键就无法显示快捷菜单了，桌面壁纸也更换不了了，我将Cairo-Dock这个软件退出后，这种现象仍然没有改变，大家知道这是怎么回事吗？请指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-01-04 22:34
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3495971894
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 今年18已经自慰12年了！_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> 竟然还有这种贴吧
<jusss> 果然很神奇
<onlylove> jusss: 神奇的事情多了去了
<jusss> onlylove: gfw的服务器多不多？如果有个gfw的服务器ip列表，然后直接iptables屏蔽了，会不会就干净了？
<jusss> 额，arch怎么现在还在用iptables而不是nftables？
<onlylove> jusss: 我不太清楚，据说用的是曙光4000
<onlylove> jusss: 然后一台机器就好几千节点
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 你又不是直接访问gfw.
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 人家是中间节点. 人家是边界路由.
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 把那些发你假地址的服务器ip全屏蔽了不行？
<jusss> 这样会影响正常dns解析？
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 你看看你的网关是多少. 封掉.
<onlylove> 封了网关……这和自杀有区别么
<jusss> onlylove: 我的网关是我自己的ip地址。。。电信的坑爹货连个公网ip都不分我
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 封了网关还怎么上网
<jusss> onlylove: 现在网上对付dns污染的方法好像也就是过滤污染的ip地址，
<onlylove> jusss: 你要有钱，就走卫星
<jusss> onlylove: 我要有钱就移民了。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> 戒色吧的文章太色情了, 看完她们的经历, 忍不住要撸一发
<jusss> dns协议以后会改吗？
<jusss> 改成tcp
<onlylove> jusss: tcp直接给你掐了
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: onlylove 把udp的53端口设成只接受特定ip的包，其它全拒绝，这样可以吗？
<jusss> 额，忘了，自己接受dns包的端口是不是非得是53呀？是不是可以是别的？
<jusss> 是动态的？
<jusss> gfw有个黑名单，自己也搞个黑名单或白名单可好
<jusss> 睡觉去
<ArchStacker> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/hRQShVFCeEhp53hBLDQe/
<ArchStacker> 谁能帮我看下这个特别简单的WinSocket?
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sCaIGZ_EAABywbV347YAALrKgEAnK8AAHLZ956.jpg 找了半天怎么只有素菜呢
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • chrome 47版CPU占用太高了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474641 感觉47版跟46版的字体不一样。 deepin 15里的chrome 47貌似没问题.郁闷！ zz: flwwater — 2016-01-04 8:59
<o0O> 朋友们  我公司有人写了一个在线办公平台   结果是基于IE的   而我是ubuntu平台   平时用得都是谷歌 和火狐
<o0O> 打开平台网站后  发现里面的好些功能都不起作用    和他们沟通后  他们说不会写火狐浏览器的
<o0O> 妈的   一方面是真不会  另一方面是死懒死懒的
<o0O> 后来她告诉我  除非你在ubuntu下安装一IE   否则我也没办法  因为就算我写了对火狐支持的代码  但是有部分的弹窗插件还是基于IE的   在火狐里点击后根本看不见效果的………………
<o0O> 我想问问大家，在ubuntu里安装IE可能么？？！！！  这玩意儿有wine来安装的话，就算能安装上，火狐在工作的时候  能自动调用wine驱动起来IE进行工作？？  都不是一个机制对吧？
<yunfan> o0O: 他专门针对ie可能是用了什么前端库 让他看看升级下用的前端库是不是可以  其实就算针对ie 到了ie 9以后 理论上chrome firefox也可以访问
<o0O> yunfan:  我现在访问没有问题  大部分功能模块都可以看到   但是用不了  她是设计成点一个按钮后就弹出一个浮窗对话框   然后在这个框里各种点选……
<o0O> yunfan, :我也和她说了好几遍了   但是我不懂写代码   她就回复我这个不行  那个不行   我日了   这娘们儿这么懒  我都奇怪她先生怎么忍得   性生活都不协调估计
<o0O> 本IRC里怎么发图片 ？？
<o0O> http://imagebin.org  这个链接不好使
<ubrl> o0O: ⇪ 取标题 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<abc_> o0O: 在网上随便搜个图床
<o0O> 恩  好的  我记得有一个imagur.com的    我找找看
<abc_> http://tuchuang.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 图床 - Qchan图床
<Warnings> वैरोचन
<abc_> o0O: 这个就比较好用
<Warnings> o0O: 拜वैरोचन
<Warnings> o0O: 拜वैरोचन壕
<Warnings> ^k^: 你咋不干活了.
<o0O> Warnings, :你写得文字我看不见   这是阿拉伯文？
<abc_> kk 酱反应还是慢...
<abc_> test
<ubrl> abc_:点点点. 10:54 新年快乐 : 33.55天 
<Warnings> o0O: 不是吧...
<Warnings> o0O: 据说是梵文.
<o0O> 天  有意思么？  你想指教点什么 ？  呵呵
<o0O> yunfan, : http://i4.tietuku.com/debf76304b464031.png   这是我说得平台系统的截图     当我点击“添加”按钮的时候   就没有效果   但在IE里点一下  就会出现浮窗对话框
<ubrl> o0O: ⇪ image/png
<abc_> o0O: 果然啊，用的 asp.net
<Warnings> o0O: 我只是想让kk说出来而已.
<o0O> abc_, :  什么意思   我不懂
<yunfan> o0O: 就是个模态框
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 这个LAMP的组合版本有没有过时？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474642 在CentOS6.7上默认搭配的 apache: 2.2.15 PHP: 5.3.3 MySQL: 5.1.73 这个LAMP的组合版本有没有过时？新的版本在性能上有大幅度提升吗？因为这三关联紧密，不敢贸然升级？但又担心版本过老性能低
<^k^>  ─> 下。 zz: billzt — 2016-01-04 10:58
<abc_> o0O: 网站用 asp.net 写的
<o0O> Warnings, : 没事儿   唠嗑而已
<yunfan> abc_: asp.net 如今应该也可以升级支持ff/chrome吧
<abc_> o0O: 好多控件都过时了
<abc_> yunfan: 得看什么版本的 .net 了
<yunfan> abc_: 不升级 那没办法
<abc_> yunfan: vs 2008 以及之前版本的许多控件都和新标准不兼容
<o0O> 你们的意思是  她用得工具本身就是过时的玩意儿？
<abc_> o0O: 嗯
<abc_> 这个网站已经被历史的车轮碾过了
<o0O> 我了个去了   这项目好些钱呐   就这么骗我们
<yunfan> 用前端库本身就没办法保证一直跟上流行
<yunfan> o0O: 那倒未必是骗你们 以前有一阵就是这样
<o0O> http://i4.tietuku.com/13eb68801cacac25.png    正常情况下  应该出这样的效果     而且是点一下按钮就应该出来    我这里得点两下才出来    而且并不是每个功能按钮都好使   有点怎么点都出不来
<ubrl> o0O: ⇪ image/png
<yunfan> 这个应该是能找前端的人修改出来的 但是如果是ie插件 那就没办法了
<o0O> 她说是IE插件
<abc_> yunfan: 浏览器碎片化如果更严重一点，生意都没法做了 <(=╯▽╰=)>
<o0O> 那除非重写整个平台？
<o0O> 她写得这个东西本身就质量不过关  靠关系进来的     现在又不支持主流浏览器   我们老板都要爆了   但一个搞管理的  不懂技术   让就那个娘们儿在那里骗来骗去  说得头头是道
<yunfan> abc_: 现在好多了 如果严重 绝对不是生意没法做 而是几年前那种chrome/firefox到处不待见而已
<o0O> 朋友们  按你们的经验    这个问题怎样的解决办法 ？
<yunfan> o0O: 一分钱一分货 你来帝都问问招人租团队要多少钱
<o0O> 或者说   我和她谈这个事儿的时候   让她改的时候   怎么能交流下去？
<o0O> 日   我还是动员老板  去外专业的团队吧    外协虽贵   质量也好哇！
<o0O> 去吃饭   回来说
<o0O> 别走开   呵呵
<Ueno_Otoko> o(╯□╰)o
<yunfan> 看你出不出得起钱了 也不知道你们是什么企业
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<hceasy> 元旦都在家干嘛了..
<hceasy> ......
<abc_> hceasy: 嘛也不干
<hceasy> abc_: 打了三天的游戏.
<abc_> hceasy: 厉害！
<abc_> 今天还有心情工作？
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 请教ubuntu touch如何设置VPN?谢谢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474643 请教ubuntu touch如何设置VPN?谢谢 zz: b5000 — 2016-01-04 11:58
<hceasy> abc_: 在写一个没完成的东西
<hceasy> abc_: 自己写着玩 现在遇到一个 感觉很普遍的算法问题  不会...
<abc_> hceasy: 羡慕已经工作的。。
<hceasy> ab
<hceasy> abc_:  我还羡慕上学的呢.
<abc_> hceasy: 下午还得上学 (ಥ_ಥ)
<abc_> hceasy: 根本没有休息够
<hceasy> abc_:  在家呆一天就够了
<hceasy> abc_:  你算法方面怎样 ?
<abc_> hceasy: 我一专科生.. 你觉得呢 눈_눈
<hceasy> abc_:  表情用的不错..
<hceasy> abc_:  能力跟学历关系不是很大.
<abc_> hceasy: 坑爹的学校连自学的时间都不给 (
<abc_> hceasy: 。。我明白，要不也就不报专科了
<hceasy> abc_: 我都不信你除了吃喝拉撒剩下的时间都是写作业..
<abc_> hceasy: 不是，每天满课，大部分时间要应付没有用但是很繁琐的作业
<abc_> 每天晚上还要上图书馆补高数
<abc_> 心累 ٩( ᐛ )و
<abc_> hceasy: 话说你在玩什么游戏？
<hceasy> ab
<abc_> 不会是 LOL 吧 눈_눈
<hceasy> abc_:  Battlefield 4
<hceasy> abc_: 试着玩了几次lol   暂时没兴趣.
<abc_> hceasy: ...羡慕有好机器的
<hceasy> abc_: 两千块钱而已..
<abc_> 逗..我
<hceasy> abc_:  比攒泰坦水冷什么的便宜多了
<abc_> hceasy: 这么便宜能跑得动战地4？
<hceasy> abc_: Playstation 4 啊
<hceasy> abc_: 我家里台式机就除去屏幕也就2000+吧.
<hceasy> abc_: I3 的U  显卡都没 fedora 能跑么..
<abc_> hceasy: ......................
<abc_> 简直厉害
 * abc_ 吃饭去
<abc_> 膜一下 hceasy  Orz
<hceasy> abc_:  我也开饭了..
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 问题大了，不小心把 /usr 目录下文件全部删除了！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474645 今天手残，把/usr 目录下文件都删了，很多命令都无法使用了，怎么才能恢复？？ zz: dongxu — 2016-01-04 13:31
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 想录制在线音乐或视频的声音却发现没有录音设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474646 想录制声卡的声音，没有录音设备，可以录制mic的，系统15.10 zz: yorkbbs — 2016-01-04 14:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是男是女 : 产妇临产在即,亲友们焦急地等候在产房外面.护士小姐终于把婴儿抱了出来,大伙一拥而上. "是男孩还是女孩?"做父亲的最关心这个问题.他迫不及待地把手伸进襁褓中摸索了一下,然后高兴的大叫:"是男孩!是男孩!" "什么男孩?"护士小姐生气的骂道:"快把我
<^k^>  ─> 手指头放开......"
<pity> 我想从一个 git repo 里把一个文件连带和这个文件相关的 commits 一起导出来再导入到另一个 repo，应该怎么操作？
<roylez> pity: 没办法的
<roylez> pity: 说实话，有必要么？
<roylez> pity: 那些旧的版本，你还要么？
<pity> roylez: 想把一个文件独立成一个单独的 repo，因为原来是混乱放在一起的
<jusss> 今天好安静呀
<NoIE> 蛐蛐蛐蛐蛐蛐蛐蛐
<jusss> 今天股市暴跌，全跌停了，哈哈
<jusss> 都跌倒3200点了 awesome
<roylez> jusss: 3200好高
<jusss> roylez: 上个月还3500呢
<jusss> roylez: ruby竟然有continuation, ruby的东西还真不少
<roylez> ls
<jusss> roylez: ruby有yin yang puzzle吗？
<roylez> jusss: 什么鬼
<Warnings> roylez: 阴阳迷题
<jusss> roylez: 阴阳迷题呀
<jusss> 我被绕迷糊了，看不懂
<Warnings> roylez: 扎西你什么时候转正啊?
<jusss> @*@****************** 想的是这样，但是人家不是
<roylez> Warnings: 转什么正
<Warnings> roylez: 试用期转正啊
<Warnings> roylez: 大澳没有试用期?
<Warnings> roylez: 过了试用期才有钱啊... 最近穷苦的很... 今天股票又大跌.
<roylez> Warnings: 我看看
<pity> roylez: fast-export/fast-import 也不行呢
<hceasy> 真羡慕你们这些还能炒股的.
<jusss> Warnings: 跌停了？
<Warnings> jusss: 差点儿停
<jusss> Warnings: - 9% ?
<roylez> Warnings: 6个月
<Warnings> jusss: 恩.
<jusss> Warnings: awesome!
<Warnings> roylez: 我了个擦... 你不是逗我吧...
<Warnings> jusss: 没关系, 我就投了30w
<roylez> Warnings: 你在telegram里吗？在的话我拍给你看
<Warnings> roylez: 不在...
<roylez> Warnings: 有钱
<jusss> Warnings: 你感觉什么时候能涨回3500点
<Warnings> roylez: 半年呢啊...
<Warnings> jusss: 有生之年
<Warnings> MangHuo: 伐开心啊
<MangHuo> Warnings: 怎么了
<roylez> Warnings: 就1000刀吧？你30w一天都不止这个数上下吧
<jusss> Warnings: 没来的及跑吗？ 据说明天还得跌
<Warnings> roylez: 都是钱啊
<roylez> Warnings: 对于你来说毛毛雨
<Warnings> roylez: 毛毛雨也是钱啊
<roylez> Warnings: 毛毛雨就是毛毛雨
<MangHuo> Warnings: 壕
<jusss> Warnings: 你这么有钱，是不是有个哥哥叫warner呀
<jusss> warner bros
<majormeng1989> xmms2的监听是不是不能用了？
<majormeng1989> 各位有在用的嘛？
<yunfan> Warnings: 毕竟你还有300k可以投 我是30k都没有
<MangHuo> roylez: 大澳也有试用期？
<hceasy> http://www.quumii.com/videolist-id-25152.html
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪  【鸡毛秀】回到未来2三十周年,字幕, @趣觅，在线观看：
<hceasy> 比较有意思..
<roylez> MangHuo: 不然呢
<yunfan> roylez:  只想知道你何时拥得金发女
<roylez> yunfan: 估计下辈子吧
<yunfan> roylez: 那鸡巴咋办
<roylez> yunfan: 你管呢
<roylez> yunfan: 你啥时候过来请我吃饭？
<yunfan> 嘿嘿
<yunfan> roylez: 我倒是想 来回一趟几万要了吧
<yunfan> 最主要是最近这几个飞机失事搞得我怕
<roylez> yunfan: 飞机票一个来回不要1万
<yunfan> roylez: 那是打折季？
<roylez> yunfan: 平常就这价
<hceasy> 打扰一下..
<hceasy> 问个.. 额..
<yunfan> roylez: 我看到上海到布里斯班往返最低3k5 那加上各种燃油和乱七八糟的要多少？
<roylez> yunfan: 4000多呗
<roylez> yunfan: 单程吧？有这么便宜么
<yunfan> roylez: http://www.qantas.com/travel/airlines/international-flight-specials/from-shanghai/economy/global/zh_CN?departureAirportCode=PVG&travelClass=ECO&alt_cam=pvg:dnsw:baidu:sh
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 澳航国际航班特价从 Shanghai (Pudong) (上海) pp: 价格
<yunfan> roylez: 不过我来玩什么？ 你要休假开车带我去逛一圈我就来
<roylez> yunfan: 你自己去玩啊，泡吧，冲浪，随便你
<yunfan> roylez:  我不会游泳
<roylez> yunfan: 那就去潜水
<yunfan> 对那个没兴趣 就想随便逛
<yunfan> 最好是能开车 但是我中国驾照应该不承认吧
<yunfan> roylez: 还真有自驾环游白奥的 我算了下 大概要花1个半月 + 40k 人民币
<gebjgd> yunfan, 真有钱
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 还在帝都呢？
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 买iqair了没
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 是啊
<MangHuo> gebjgd: iqair 是啥
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 空气净化器
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 没买呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我这不是没钱 在算么
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 不知道有啥靠谱的
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 你家没用？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我要有那钱 就不会跟他说了 直接就去了
<gebjgd> MangHuo, Cair
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 自己攒了个，效果很差
<gebjgd> MangHuo, ...
<yunfan> MangHuo: 要不我订制个给你？
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 你都这么有钱了  还这种消费观
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 我先攒一个检测的再说
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这样人家才能变得更有钱
<MangHuo> yunfan: 嗯？ 咋定制
<gebjgd> yunfan, 确实
<yunfan> MangHuo: 这个不能告诉你 是我赚钱的方子
<MangHuo> pm2.5 的传感器好贵
<MangHuo> yunfan: 你不是说可以定制一个给我么
<yunfan> MangHuo: 是啊 具体过程不能透露嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome & opera 越来越慢了
 * yunfan 瓦努阿图 我想住嘅地方
<MangHuo> yunfan: 我不关心具体过程啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你现在在哪儿呢  回老家了？
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那行啊 你付个定金
<MangHuo> yunfan: 我的咋定制的意思是， 多少钱，效果咋样
<yunfan> gebjgd: 魔都宝山
<MangHuo> yunfan: 还有多久到货
<yunfan> MangHuo: 效果包你满意
<yunfan> MangHuo: 一个月
<MangHuo> yunfan: 体积多大
<MangHuo> FFU 的话就算了
<yunfan> MangHuo: 既然是定制 体积你说了算
<MangHuo> yunfan: 噪音呢
 * yunfan 大不了我做个大壳子
<MangHuo> yunfan: 还有，滤芯靠谱么
<yunfan> MangHuo: 噪音也你说了算 不过有上限
<gebjgd> yunfan, 空气行么
<yunfan> MangHuo: 绝对靠谱 三年不用换
<MangHuo> yunfan: 多少钱
<yunfan> gebjgd: 只能说比帝都好点 但是也是乌龟莫笑鳖 都在泥里歇啊
<MangHuo> yunfan: 处理一个 20m^2 以下的卧室
<yunfan> MangHuo: 这个得5k
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 那你还不如买Cair
<MangHuo> ......
<MangHuo> yunfan: 讲真？
<MangHuo> yunfan: 那你卖个滤芯给我吧
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 5k搞定 HEPA13等级的膜
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 有链接不
<MangHuo> yunfan: 我之前淘宝买的滤芯太一般
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 天猫
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 帝都父母买了一个  相当不错
<MangHuo> yunfan: 来来来，msg 详聊
<MangHuo> gebjgd: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.u7bepb&id=43923843042&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ 【预售】Cair净源开尔空气净化器 400A4HE 家用卧室静音除pm2.5-tmall.com天猫
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 这个？
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你好可爱呀 都跟你说了三年不用换滤芯 还问我讲真
<MangHuo> yunfan: 啥意思
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 对
 * yunfan 我现在终于知道骗子为何能骗到钱了
<gebjgd> MangHuo, HEPA必须几个月一换
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 否则就没有效果了
<yunfan> 光有净化器没卵用
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 所以HEPA的品质和价格很重要
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 明白了？
<yunfan> 还是想办法换个环境才是正道
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 几个月换可以接受，但是能不能买到靠谱的heap来替换是个问题
<yunfan> 就算在帝都 去六环外面也是可以的
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 去看看Cair
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 用料很足 带轮子  可以推着走
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不如带个呼吸面罩
<gebjgd> yunfan, 家里还是需要净化器的
<yunfan> 背个氧气瓶
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没卵用啊  你在外面的时间更长点
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我在帝都的时候不出门
<gebjgd> yunfan, 出门用ffp3
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好吧 你是壕嘛
<yunfan> 滤芯倒是真的可以自制 gebjgd MangHuo
<yunfan> 去年还是前面mit的人展示了用激光刻录机自制石墨烯
<yunfan> 那个所有材料都淘宝可以买到
<yunfan> 我专门调查了下 拿来做电池还是性价比不如锂电池 但是跟空气精华器比 就有性价比了
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 你家用的这个，效果靠谱？
<MangHuo> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-b.w4011-10121672168.18.TgKqPT&id=520422198073&rn=d8648d9c4c41bdbcc6681635ceabaee1&abbucket=15、
<MangHuo> yunfan: 并没有觉得你的玩笑好玩啊
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那我道歉
<MangHuo> gebjgd: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-b.w4011-10121672168.18.TgKqPT&id=520422198073&rn=d8648d9c4c41bdbcc6681635ceabaee1&abbucket=15
<ubrl> MangHuo: ⇪ CA-YH400A3（E）耗材四件套-tmall.com天猫
<MangHuo> gebjgd: 你看这个用料
<MangHuo> gebjgd: heap 那个也就 1.7kg
<MangHuo> yunfan: 好吧，不过现在靠谱的滤芯真的不好找
<MangHuo> 淘宝商家如果拿正经东西涨价发财也就认了
<MangHuo> yunfan: 现在这个行情，和抢盐是一样的
<roylez> MangHuo: 你萌这些土豪天天讨论买滤芯啥的，像话不
<yunfan> MangHuo: 卫生安全 这是刚需嘛 中国人的内质还是赞同好死不如赖活着的 包括我在内
<yunfan> roylez: 不要想炫耀 我回家也是一样
<MangHuo> roylez: 你们外国人不懂
<hceasy> 有人这会儿有空么.
<Freebuilder> 等外国人死绝，就咱中国人抗毒能力强
<xrosnight> 请问fcitx的中文标点, 半角怎么切换??? 现在标点符号都是英文的. shift + space 还有alt + space 都改不过来.
<Freebuilder> 设置里面看
<Freebuilder>  http://img.vim-cn.com/f9/43e5cf07805c62ff8afccbc52211c4c9fff44e.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<Freebuilder> 顺便吐一下 gtk3 的主题
<xrosnight> Freebuilder: thank you! 现在好了。标点正常了！原来是要做高级设计里才有。
<xrosnight> 顺便我也吐嘈下。我的是kde的，相对gtk3略好
<jusss> test
<ubrl> jusss:点点点. 19:41 新年快乐 : 33.18天 
<jusss> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYzNzUyOTk2.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪ [杨晃]笑死你不偿命MV系列 大灾难电影片尾曲 大家一起上上上 中文字幕版—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<cherrot> adam 不在？
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 分享一次文件名乱码处理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474647 Linux下在一个网站上下载一个pdf，结果文件名乱码。尝试了一下 Code: convmv -f gbk -t utf8 *.pdf 结果显示文件名已经是uft8编码，尝试--nosmart参数仍得不到正确的文件名。 回想起下载页面的文字
 * cherrot 看来又有人被 ISO8859-1 坑了一次
<yunfan> 呵呵
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • cinnamon桌面出现如下错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474648 No valid org.freedesktop.Hal interface found zz: leinianbin — 2016-01-04 20:41
<jusss> 用emacs多好，就算文件名乱码，可以Dired的改
<jusss> 文件乱码可以C-x r/f
<jusss> Warnings: 牛牛在没
 * cherrot convmv大法好
<Freebuilder> 文件管理器应该能识别编码并提供转换功能的
<Freebuilder> ls 也应该有相应的选项的
<jusss> Freebuilder: terminal有
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • BUG：U盘安装15.1版本64位系统的时候会卡在选择键盘那一步  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474649 U盘安装15.1版本64位系统的时候会卡在选择键盘那一步 选择了上海地区，下一步是选择键盘：汉语，继续按扭是灰色的; 返回去，选美国的芝加哥，选键盘就可以
<^k^>  ─> 继续安装了，估计是bug zz: spark1983 — 2016-01-04 21:12
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 按章Ubuntu14和Windows10双系统，引导出问题了，求解答  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474650 我安装好双系统之后，重启，首先出现的是紫色的界面 显示的内容是： /******************************** Ubuntu Ubuntu 高级选项 Ubuntu test（.....） Ubuntu test（....................） Window
<^k^>  ─> s Revonery Environment(loader)(on/dev/sda1) ********************************/ 选择"Windows Revonery Environment(loa …
<yunfan> FreeBirdLjj: zsh里好像有吧
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Kodi 看视频只能看十分钟的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474652 我按照XMBC的安装提示装上了Kodi,并安装了中国版插件，可是电视剧神码的没一集只能看第一小节，10分钟，如何解决这个问题？ zz: aukomn — 2016-01-04 22:33
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 家里还不错
<gebjgd> MangHuo, 因为iqair太贵
<gebjgd> MangHuo, HEPA 1.7kg不错了
<jusss> gebjgd: no time no see
<jusss> long
<gebjgd> jusss, 英语帝
<jusss> gebjgd: what ni shuo ?
<jusss> gebjgd: 你媳妇生几个啦
<gebjgd> jusss, 你猜
<jusss> gebjgd: 3
<gebjgd> jusss, 你继续猜  你还有2次机会
<jusss> gebjgd: n, (0<n<10)
<jusss> gebjgd: 据说你那有大技院，你去过没
<jusss> gebjgd: 还有你国女权人士是怎么看待你国大技院的
<gebjgd> jusss, 满意
<gebjgd> jusss, 天天去
<gebjgd> jusss, 我国女权人士表示对大妓院绝对的支持
<jusss> gebjgd: 你国那么野合那么多不怕得herpers ?
<gebjgd> jusss, 有套啊
<gebjgd> jusss, 我国人士表示压力不大
<jusss> gebjgd: 你国现在ysl多吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 不多  很多都送回去了
<jusss> gebjgd: 不是好几十万呢，怎么送回去了，这还怎么当圣母呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 那叫Asyl
<jusss> gebjgd: 你国圣母现在在你国咋样呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须圣母
<gebjgd> jusss, 备受爱戴
<jusss> gebjgd: 你国以后会变成米国那样整天种族冲突吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 感谢你对我国的关注
<jusss> gebjgd: 其实我想知道你国以后会不会出blackonblondes这样优秀的作品
<gebjgd> jusss, 必须有
<jusss> gebjgd: 名字是moslemonchrist ?
<gebjgd> jusss, 话说叙利亚那里的难民肤色真心不够黑
<gebjgd> jusss, 还进来不少美女
<jusss> gebjgd: 为啥电影里那些男演员的都很长但硬不起来？感觉很奇怪，
<gebjgd> jusss, 人种不同
<jusss> gebjgd: 我看那些黑人和白人都是好多都是那样的，变大了，但是都不能举起来
<jusss> gebjgd: 手不托都直接垂下去了，感觉很神器
<jusss> gebjgd: 所以老外都没有一柱擎天吧
<gebjgd> jusss, 这话说的
<gebjgd> jusss, 没有绝对
<gebjgd> jusss, 你的世界观里只有天朝人和老外？
<jusss> gebjgd: 那些老黑的看着都那样，虽然大，但是感觉都软不拉即的
<gebjgd> jusss, 亚洲男子据说硬度上有优势
<gebjgd> jusss, 不知道真的假的
<jusss> gebjgd: 应该是真的
<jusss> gebjgd: 抹上阿三神油
 * gebjgd 下班
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Y470每次用VM启动Ubuntu时电脑BIOS总是警报，一长两短。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474654 这怎么解决？！ zz: graydonne — 2016-01-05 0:28
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有点像举起手来里面的桥段 : 听我妈给我讲了一个属于她们那个年代的事,说那时候上学远骑自行车上学。 路是泥巴路,高低不平,还有上下坡,又一次放学后几个人比赛谁骑的快。 结果到了下坡刹不住车了,刚好路上又冲出来了一头猪,杯具了,骑着猪冲进了沟里。
<Chaos`Eternal> helo mortals
<roylez> Chaos`Eternal: hello haywire
<^k^> tryit: 拜高管
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2p0uIetASAAAwx79ElZQAALrOQBPATYAADDf396.jpg 很有女人味的母狮子
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<onlylove__> ^k^: 拜-
<onlylove__> ^k^: 拜-
<onlylove__> 这不好用诶
<ihm> 基友们好
<Warnings`> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/888685/  值嘛?
<ubrl> Warnings`: ⇪ SEIKO 精工 SSC233 Sport Solar 男士手表 $139.99（约￥970，未含税）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<Hdt> 有人没有？
<Hdt> 有人没有？：
<jusss> 没
<Hdt> 哈哈
<nyfair> 无业在家半个月了，求工作求包养
<jusss> nyfair: 去做女主播
<jusss> nyfair: 我一定去看的
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<nyfair> jusss: 坑货！我们那个工口网站到底还做不做了？
<jusss> nyfair: 我又不会php啥的找我白搭呀
<jusss> nyfair: 你应该找 cherrot
<nyfair> jusss: 用毛线php
<jusss> nyfair: 那html ?
<nyfair> jusss: 你不是clojure厨么
<jusss> nyfair: 我没学过clojure。我现在在学racket
<nyfair> jusss: 行行行，就用racket
<nyfair> docs.racket-lang.org/web-server/
<jusss> nyfair: ...我初学者，现在还在迷茫那个阴阳迷题呢 yin yang puzzle
<o0O> hi
<ubrl> o0O:点点点. 15:35 新年快乐 : 32.35天 
 * jusss 有没有牛牛给我讲下yin yang puzzle, call/cc并不会捕捉上文命名空间，所以我感觉网上那些解释貌似都不对
<jusss> nyfair: 来来来，从哪搞资源呀
<onlylove1> nyfair: 去做DMM代购？
<jusss> nyfair: 从哪拿一些资源呀
<nyfair> jusss: dmm啊，多便宜
<onlylove1> jusss: 如果你觉得网上的都不对，那么就一个办法，自己悟
<nyfair> 新片1280日元，过了三个月就是780日元，如果没有高清的，380日元。而且还不管时间的，有的合集可是能放十多个小时的
<jusss> onlylove1: 这个东西太高端，我悟不了
<nyfair> 你们带带我啊
<jusss> 老司机
<onlylove1> nyfair: 怎么带你，你好歹有房租可以收，我们是交房租的
<nyfair> 早上有个创业公司招java，那技术主管看了看我简历，说你最近都在写什么jvm语言，没在弄java，肯定经验不足，pass!
<jusss> 昨天看了个韩国电影叫内在美，但是里面男主找女主玩耍时都是很帅的脸，果然还是个看脸的电影，还好意思叫内在美
<onlylove1> nyfair: 创业公司不要去
<nyfair> 哦⑧肛门style
<nyfair> onlylove1: 没去，猎头瞎塞
<nyfair> 哎哎，我算法不行，只能扯嘴皮子
<nyfair> 以后再也不做咨询了
<jusss> nyfair: lisp大法好
<nyfair> lisp能找到工作么
<jusss> nyfair: 可以忽悠人装x
<jusss> nyfair: 不能
<nyfair> jusss: 前提是你是壕
<jusss> nyfair: 以后他们跟你扯算法，你就跟他们扯那些高级概念
<nyfair> 尼玛我还精通汇编呢，游戏破解汉化一条龙，有屁用
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛果然厉害
<nyfair> 麻痹天天从网上找些傻逼题目，什么列表矩阵堆栈转来转去，还不能用这个不能用那个。我他妈有病陪他们折腾
<jusss> nyfair: 怎么从lgdt里面取地址呀？ 我以前困惑了好久
<onlylove1> nyfair: 创业公司不要去，我在帝都被所谓的创业公司吓怕了，没想到魔都的也这样
<jusss> nyfair: 取出段选择子之后偏移就是吗
<jusss> 我很迷惑32位的寻址方式
<nyfair> jusss: 一般调试器都会有这种搜索功能的啊，搜索当前指定地址的引用地址
<jusss> 16位可以随便跳，一到32位感觉就傻了，再也不能随笔跳了
<jusss> nyfair: 如果不是调试项目，比如在写时，我想直接跳到指定地址可以吗
<nyfair> jmp不就好了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 自己画图，然后找部light novel，去做游戏
<onlylove1> nyfair: 反正就是小说授权而已
<jusss> nyfair: 不行呀，32位只能从段选择子里搞然后跳，不想16位直接跳到指定地址呀，
<nyfair> 反汇编之后是没有lgdt这种东西的
<nyfair> 32位怎么可能不能jmp?
<jusss> nyfair: 在用汇编写时，能随笔跳吗， 不是反汇编， 反汇编地址都确定了呀
<nyfair> ... 直接写汇编这有多疼啊
<nyfair> 一般c写完了，反汇编下去优化，然后修pe头
<nyfair> 从0开始写汇编那是要人命啊
<jusss> nyfair: 现在国内的大学的汇编教材还在教人从0开始写汇编。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 现在都64位了，国内教材还在讲16位实模式，感觉屌爆了
<nyfair> onlylove1: 不去创业公司没多少钱啊
<jusss> 国外那边讲at&t语法的汇编，直接几句后跳过了32位寻址模式这块
<nyfair> jusss: 64位汇编很少有人会的，而且跟32位已经区别蛮大了，反正我肯定说不会
<jusss> nyfair: 还是python大法好
<nyfair> jusss: rust大法好
<onlylove1> nyfair: 说的好像创业很多钱似的，创业的典型特征不就是忽悠加画饼么
<onlylove1> jusss: 我估计你没几年硬件基础别想玩转64汇编
<nyfair> onlylove1: 我也知道是这样啊，但是美联储刚加息，咨询行业不好找啊。国内咨询公司不比创业公司轻松钱还少
<jusss> ruby有rails python有twisted
<onlylove1> jusss: 先去玩几年32位arm开发板去吧
<jusss> onlylove1: 我还是学python吧，asm太难了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 何苦要做咨询，去写ror
<onlylove1> jusss: 我敢打赌，你C和lisp忘得差不多了
<nyfair> onlylove1: 写代码经验不足哇
<onlylove1> nyfair: 随便找一家，别总是人坑咱，咱也坑人一次
<jusss> onlylove1: 你说的太对了，我现在其实啥都忘光了，记忆力太差
<onlylove1> jusss: 所以你根本没理解
<jusss> onlylove1: 没理解啥
<nyfair> jusss: 来，我们弄个工口网站练练手
<onlylove1> jusss: lisp为啥要那么写
<onlylove1> jusss: lisp是我见过最靠近数学的语言
<jusss> nyfair: 不，你要搞的是代购，我要的是1024
<onlylove1> jusss: 你要是对数字电路和计算机硬件没基础，根本玩不转
<jusss> onlylove1: 因为lambda演算本来就是数学的东东呀
<onlylove1> jusss: 那我问你，ttl74系列玩过没
<jusss> onlylove1: 套套174 这是啥
<onlylove1> jusss: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7400_series
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 400 series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> onlylove1: 我没说要学asm呀，我知道我玩不了
<onlylove1> jusss: 你给我的感觉是，你学微软的.net和学lisp妹区别
<onlylove1> jusss: 所以你还是随便学个语言玩就好了，反正你工作也不编码
<jusss> onlylove1: 也对
<onlylove1_> jusss: 所以最适合你的可能就是python
<onlylove1_> jusss: 或者你用python写个1024也不错
<onlylove1> jusss: 怎么样，做点东西出来看看？
<jusss> onlylove1: 1024?
<onlylove1> jusss: 你先做点别的
<onlylove1> jusss: 我估计那东西你做不出，做出来没人去，有人去你保证不了不宕机
<jusss> onlylove1: 不知道做啥
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于stardic的注册认证问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474656 请问为何我的stardic在注册后使用网络词典会出现认证失败的错误 zz: TurboSAN — 2016-01-05 15:58
<odaiba> MangHuo: 哪个是madper啊?
<odaiba> roylez: cherrot 我的easyalign就搞不出来直接选中回车=...
<onlylove1_> nyfair: a站文章区经常发重复的啊，改个标题就过，那猴子真用电风扇选稿件？
<onlylove1_> odaiba: w开头里面找
<onlylove1> odaiba: 好像没在
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛牛牛，电视卡和视频采集卡有啥差别么，我看天敏一个AV输入的卡要一百多，一个AV输入的采集卡才几十块
<nyfair> onlylove1: 不知道啊，穷人都没用过
<onlylove1> nyfair: 只是觉得以后买电视麻烦啊，万一哪天想看了，PC上凑合下
<nyfair> onlylove1: 电信不都送iptv么
<onlylove1> nyfair: 不是所有都送诶，而且那iptv什么鬼啊
<nyfair> onlylove1: 挺好的啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 是说，网线连iptv上，就可以看电视了么
<nyfair> onlylove1: 他给你个盒子，网线连这个盒子，盒子再联电视
<onlylove1> nyfair: 如果这样，电信和广电早晚打起来
<nyfair> 就是这样啊
<onlylove1> nyfair: 盒子再连电视……这还是要电视机啊
<nyfair> 频道比广电多，还能回看
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 你连电脑显示器也行
<onlylove1> nyfair: 连laptop给我看
<nyfair> 家里玩游戏用什么laptop
<onlylove1> nyfair: 扫雷什么的，laptop够了
<onlylove1> nyfair: 有啥新游戏么，最近也就玩玩mame模拟器
<nyfair> onlylove1: 腾讯的怪物猎人ol
<onlylove1> nyfair: 腾讯网易一生黑
<nyfair> onlylove1: fallout4
<onlylove1> nyfair_: 我觉得我还是去组一台台式好一点
<odaiba> 还是得电视和iptv, 电脑和盒子都不靠谱
<jusss> 现在电视还有啥可看的。。。
<onlylove1> odaiba: 我还是倾向电视卡
<jusss> 为了看广告吗？还是抗日神剧 奇葩穿越剧或选秀节目
<onlylove1> odaiba: 可以省下电视机钱
<jusss> 还不如去b站看棒子女团
<odaiba> 球赛, 新闻, 用盒子看美剧
<onlylove1> odaiba: 美剧需要多少词汇才能看生肉
<odaiba> onlylove1: 我能看中低等难度没有特别深的梗的美剧生肉, 词汇也就是六级水平吧我猜
<onlylove1> odaiba: 肯定不够
<onlylove1> odaiba: 比方说prison break这种
<hceasy> 问个问题...
<hceasy> 写了一个游戏彩蛋解密的程序.
<hceasy> js写的 然后打算直接网页形式发出来. 又想用node 放到服务器上 页面只请求结果.
<hceasy> 哪个好一些 ?
<hceasy> 区别就是一个相当于直接发布了源码 一个只能用功能.
<onlylove1_> hceasy: 放服务器上
<hceasy> onlylove1_: 感觉没多少东西.. 就是一个穷举然后挨着试组合 把正确的序列打印出来.
<hceasy> 没技术含量.
<onlylove1> hceasy: 发源码对你没任何好处，下载js还要浪费带宽和网速
<hceasy> 额...
<hceasy> 好吧..
<onlylove1_> hceasy: 当然，现在很多人拿着js什么的不当回事，你看最近好多文章吐槽一个网页好几MB，充满了跟踪，广告……
<odaiba> cherrot: roylez https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc.plug#L87
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dotfiles/.vimrc.plug at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<hceasy> onlylove1: 你写node 么.
<onlylove1> hceasy: 不懂JS
<hceasy> 遇到一个奇葩问题..  windows 下的node 能过 ,到linux 下就不行了.
<hceasy> onlylove1: 我们公司的网页也是一个页面上兆 然后访问量稍多流量就上G  运维那边还纳闷 流量怎么那么多.
<onlylove1> hceasy: 和你们SA说下，别光看着自己那边，多看看别人
<hceasy> onlylove1:  当时我就跟他算了 负责这块的人都在一个群里 都看到了 要改他们早动手了 我那块儿没权限 难道我还上去催着负责人 你这页面要优化 ?
<onlylove1> hceasy: 那就不管呗，性能差，堆机器，不够继续堆
<hceasy> onlylove1: （*ﾟДﾟ）
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何在ubuntu系统中安装Bin ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474657 各位： 我今天在浏览学校网站的时候，发现网站提醒我需要安装一个叫 jre-for-linux.bin 的软件包，我试了一下，就是安装不了，请问根据你们的经验，这样的bin应用的安装程序是？ 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢各位大神，祝2016年大发，好运连连！ zz: wildyark — 2016-01-05 17:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请问如何在ubuntu系统中安装Bin ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474658 各位： 我今天在浏览学校网站的时候，发现网站提醒我需要安装一个叫 jre-for-linux.bin 的软件包，我试了一下，就是安装不了，请问根据你们的经验，这样的bin应用的安装程序是？ 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢各位大神，祝2016年大发，好运连连！ zz: wildyark — 2016-01-05 17:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32253.html 大庭广众和光天化日之下 :  玛丽告诉朋友罗斯她要跟网友见面。罗斯很替她担心。 "别为我担心,"玛丽说,"我要求在高尔夫球场见面。" "为什么约在那里?"我问。 "第一,那里是大庭广众。第二,那里是光天化日。第三,我手里拿着球棒
<^k^>  ─> 。"她说道。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yinflying> clear
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助，懂conky的大神进来知道一下！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474661 为什么我的conky桌面不能透明或者底下会有黑色的边框呢？像这样的 # Use Xft? use_xft yes xftfont Open Sans Light:size=8 xftalpha 0.8 text_buffer_size 2048 uppercase yes # Update interval in seconds update_interval 1 #
<^k^>  ─> This is the number of times Conky will update before quitting. # Set to zero to run forever. total_run_times 0 # Cre …
<yunfan> tmd, 为了装deepin2015 把之前得分区给格了
<NoIE> https://i.rietumu.lv/test/check_en.html
<ubrl> NoIE: ⇪ System Check
<NoIE> 请问这里有正在用 ubuntu 的吗？您愿意看一下这个页面吗？
<NoIE> 我用 firefox，提示 “Java is missing or disabled”
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：设置SSH远程控制后，突然网络延迟十秒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474664 1，网络故障简要说明： 一年多来第一次出这种情况，上网页突然开始经常延迟达十秒，甚至中断。SS代理上显示的就是延迟十秒，实际也是。 2，使用环境： 系统
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-06
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<yunfan> lainme: 看到 onlylove叫我下
<yunfan> MangHuo: 今天怎么不上帽子了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：设置SSH远程控制后，突然网络延迟十秒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474664 1，网络故障简要说明： 一年多来第一次出这种情况，上网页突然开始经常延迟达十秒，甚至中断。SS代理上显示的就是延迟十秒，实际也是。 2，使用环境： 系统
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：设置SSH远程控制后，突然网络延迟十秒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474664 1，网络故障简要说明： 一年多来第一次出这种情况，上网页突然开始经常延迟达十秒，甚至中断。SS代理上显示的就是延迟十秒，实际也是。 2，使用环境： 系统
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 原生的ubuntu安装xface桌面之后，通知气泡变成了xface的风格了。怎么改回来？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474666 RT zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-06 13:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 原生的ubuntu安装xface桌面之后，通知气泡变成了xface的风格了。怎么改回来？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474667 RT zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-06 13:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 原生的ubuntu安装xface桌面之后，通知气泡变成了xface的风格了。怎么改回来？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474669 RT zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-06 13:54
<onlylove1> 二手无线网卡为毛那么便宜，不到20
<yunfan> onlylove1: 今天怎么来这么晚
<onlylove1> yunfan: 今天都不想上，卡的要死要死的
<vickycq> onlylove1: 15元买过一块AR9485,开箱即坏
<vickycq> 直接扔掉
<onlylove1> vickycq: 这么凶残
<vickycq> 卖家直接退款不退货 看来是卖假货的老手
<onlylove1> vickycq: 家里有个孩子，装房子的时候傻逼了，不想走明线，给台式机配无线网卡呢
<onlylove1> vickycq: 我琢磨着，弄个转接卡直接转下就完事，买tp啥的还贵
<yunfan> onlylove1: 可看见kandu了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 诶，他不是在杭州么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 无线网卡没啥啊  我打射击游戏都没事
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我要找他问cross over的事
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不不不，转接卡加起来才80块，TP一个卡要100+
<yunfan> onlylove1: 走usb啊
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我一直用的无线玩的游戏，各种游戏
<onlylove1> yunfan: USB无线就是坑
<onlylove1> yunfan: 前几天一丫头脑子一热，买了个，然后给我说一直掉线
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我去了以后，ping 路由，都一直掉
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我宁可买pcie口的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 没事啊  我一天拔插好多次  有什么大不了的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你家附近几个无线信号
<nyfair> 求工作求包养
<yunfan> onlylove1: 好多
<onlylove1> nyfair: 你家房子给我一套，我考虑用租金包养你
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那就不知道了，反正那个网卡好坑的，我有阴影
<yunfan> nyfair: 来  我这里缺个厨娘 包吃包住包干
<yunfan> 工作期间只准穿件围裙
<onlylove1> yunfan: 包被干吧？
<yunfan> 呵呵  吓得走了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 毛，ping time out
<onlylove1> yunfan: 掉线而已
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我整天ping timeout
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你没规定围裙样式
<onlylove1> yunfan: 顺便说，如果冬天，是不是有点不人道
<yunfan> onlylove1: 冬天可以开空调啊  你太naive
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装15.10后，每次启动都会自动检测硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474670 从15.04升级上来时这样， 重新安装了一次15.10还是这样。 fstab如下 # / was on /dev/sdc1 during installation UUID=dd5bd93a-6624-4084-ba23-b84bb120a571 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1 # /home was on /dev/sdc3 during
<^k^>  ─> installation UUID=19ca6b75-c2de-4a5b-9bea-f9f4754f8237 /home ext4 defaults 0 2 查了一下，网上说这个errors= …
<onlylove1> 自动检测硬盘有毛大惊小怪的！
<onlylove1> 我都自动检测好几年了好么
<fivesheep_> freeflying: 候总
<onlylove1> 五羊居然在
<onlylove1_> 据说疟原虫开始有青蒿素的耐药性了
<freeflying> fivesheep_: 有h1b没啊
<circ-user-sEW3C> hello
<ubrl> circ-user-sEW3C:点点点. 15:47 新年快乐 : 31.34天 
<circ-user-sEW3C> hi
<ubrl> circ-user-sEW3C:点点点. 15:47 新年快乐 : 31.34天 
<circ-user-sEW3C> 晕，机器人？
<circ-user-sEW3C> d
<circ-user-sEW3C> d
<onlylove1> 我这个家里的电话号码难道也要扔了么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 妈的 刚才床被我踩塌了
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  16:29
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 你床买的不结实
<onlylove1_> 这么多手机卫士标记的骚扰和推销还有诈骗电话，也没见有人去查，没法过了
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 又不是我买的 不过真的不结实 他妈的 里面貌似是纸
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 我在琢磨要怎么修
<onlylove1__> test
<ubrl> onlylove1__:点点点. 16:31 新年快乐 : 31.31天 
<onlylove1> 这日子没法过了！
<onlylove1> 继续诅咒IT
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你可以弄个稍微结实点的床垫什么的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我是说怎么修现在这踩坏的床 因为他就一个角踩坏
<onlylove1> yunfan: 找木匠咯
<yunfan> onlylove1: 魔都哪来的木匠
<onlylove1> yunfan: 有工地的话，弄几块砖头回来垫着？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 木匠肯定是有的，不过愿不愿意帮你弄就是了，你去找那些装修房子的，应该有木匠的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 装修房子的，通常，泥瓦匠，木匠，水电工都有的
<cherrot> MangHuo: 怎么样了
<MangHuo> cherrot: 啊。。。 屏幕和无线模块明天才能到。。。 nnd 韵达
<MangHuo> cherrot: 你确定要的话，我下单一个 S011？
<MangHuo> cherrot: 不过还有个一六度空气的传感器，我查了两天没查到到底哪个靠谱
<cherrot> MangHuo: 嗯 less than 200rmb 我还是可以接受的 你捣鼓好我直接付钱给你就行了
<cherrot> MangHuo: MangHuo S011 是传感器还是单片机 我脑容量小。。
<MangHuo> cherrot: 传感器
<cherrot> MangHuo: 哦想起来 有三个牌子哈 你看着买吧 想买哪个买哪个
<MangHuo> 行，那我下单
<MangHuo> ok
<cherrot> MangHuo: 有木有调查过汉王的那个霾表用的什么传感器？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 大佬 这不是糊弄的问题 是要解决问题 毕竟是租别人的房子
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你现在做这生意了？
<MangHuo> cherrot: 没有唉
<MangHuo> yunfan: 没有
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你要自制啥？前几天就搞LCD
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 前几天那个 lcd 有问题
<cherrot> MangHuo: 我擦 竟然是我同学做的。。我直接问他哈了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 问下房东有木匠没，真的，这种事情，我只能想到装修的有木匠了
<MangHuo> cherrot: 。。。。。 赶快问
<MangHuo> cherrot: 这可是重要信息
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 我知道，你这又LCD又传感器的，怎么我突然有回到学校的感觉，我上学的时候整天玩那些
<cherrot> MangHuo: 要不把他也拉进群
<MangHuo> cherrot: 可以啊
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 对啊
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 所以你要做啥，雾霾表？
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 对啊
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 买不起现成的
<cherrot> MangHuo: 他们自己也产模块哎 直接拿来用就行
<MangHuo> cherrot: 哎哟？
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 你出门看下表决定是否出门还是是否带口罩？
<MangHuo> onlylove1_: 看看买的净化器有没有效果
<yunfan> onlylove1_: lin下下载磁力连文件用哪个工具好？
<yunfan> MangHuo: 那你不是跟 cherrot 在买卖？
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 没啥好用的，看网络，我懒，用transmission
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 闲的蛋疼
<MangHuo> yunfan: 并没有，只是我不想买两个，我们一人买一个，对比一下数据一致性
<yunfan> MangHuo: 原来如此
<onlylove1> 有那些钱，买多少好吃的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 也没多少好吃 只够吃一顿驴肉
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 很便宜吧
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 就传感器贵
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 板子之类的都是几块钱的
<onlylove1> 我TM不知道驴肉多少钱啊，我记得牛肉50一斤
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 知道啊……以前经常折腾
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 以前弄温度传感器的时候，里面的电偶，是铂金的
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 不过那东西实在太贵，后来换别的了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 租的房子不能自己随便折腾略可惜
<yunfan> onlylove1: 租个loft就可以
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你连租都不是
<onlylove1> yunfan: 如果太紧凑，实际上可以自己重新设计下装修什么的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我租了也没钱折腾，穷
<onlylove1> yunfan: loft太折腾，那种折叠式的家具倒是不错
<cherrot> MangHuo: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-10525484182.3.EI86mw&id=525619232605 竟然更便宜。。
<ubrl> cherrot: ⇪ 汉王正品高精度激光PM2.5检测模组B1 空气质量检测空气净化器配件-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 100.00
<yunfan> onlylove1: loft怎么折腾了？ 你就是没钱 如此而已
<yunfan> onlylove1: 但是你现在也要1k5了吧 如果你不坚持地段 其实也可以住得好点
<yunfan> onlylove1: 但是你现在也要1k5了吧 如果你不坚持地段 其实也可以住得好点
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不要求地段？我该怎么说好，往东，劲松农光里那边，一个小卧都2000+还不算水电取暖
<onlylove1> yunfan: 再往东就到通州了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 往西我不说啥了，反正帝都其实并没有便宜地段
<onlylove1> yunfan: 要说便宜，大兴那边可能便宜，但是通勤距离我就呵呵下
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 往北的话，天通苑那边三站地铁挤成那样，还有回龙观，那地方我并不认为适合住
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 不过取暖的话，可以考虑用暖桌，倒也不会用太多电
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你公司在哪里？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 西二旗啊
<onlylove1> yunfan: 晚上下班时间，堵到班车出不了软件园
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那你他妈的住在火车站这里不是有病么
<yunfan> 明明那边性价比更高
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那边需要抢卫生间，那边超市什么的贵，那边……
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 西二旗可以考虑沙河呀
<onlylove1> yunfan: 一句话，那边生活水平下降不是一个档次
<yunfan> onlylove1: 骑电瓶车
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你TM是多想不开，去沙河
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我真看不出你目前生活有什么档次
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: "我真看不出你目前生活有什么档次"
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 呵呵呵，你看不出，你可知道我随便溜达着就去了王府井和前门？
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: yunfan那么说有他的想法，你呢？
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你可知道我溜达着就去了西单？
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 然后你在王府井买了块表吗？
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 我一定要在王府井买表么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 附近有个大超市 有水有电有网就行了
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 买表要往东，溜达着去秀水街
<onlylove1> yunfan: 其实我是想住通州的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 但是考虑到八通线，那边真的真的……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 通州是个大农村 还是去北边好
<onlylove1> yunfan: 说的好像昌平不是大农村似的
<circ-user-sEW3C> 楼上是做什么开发的?
<onlylove1> circ-user-sEW3C: 他啊，貌似是开发GFW的
<circ-user-sEW3C> 晕，这么牛
<yunfan> onlylove1: 稍微好点
<circ-user-sEW3C> 做长城的，，，，
<onlylove1> circ-user-sEW3C: 你不觉得做那个的，去开发雾霾表很扯么
<onlylove1> circ-user-sEW3C: 顺便多说一句，不知道你指的楼上是谁，因为我不是开发，所以肯定不是我
<onlylove1> 下班下班
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • win10的机子上安装14.04 切换系统有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474672 学校电子备课室的机子另外一个老师管理，已经安装好了32位win10和冰点还原7.2.2，Bios也设置了密码， 要来了冰点还原的密码，用easybcd2.3的添加条目里的NG..加了U的启动菜单， 选择
<haseeliyue> 是中国频道？
<haseeliyue> 这里的都是中国人？
<haseeliyue> 没人？
<haseeliyue> ??
<haseeliyue> 没活人？
<haseeliyue> Is anyone here?
<Ueno_Otoko> cant even tell these are chinese or japanese
<vickycq> chinese imo
<haseeliyue> ？？？？？？
<haseeliyue> No Chinese?
<haseeliyue> No one talking?
<haseeliyue> ?????
<haseeliyue>  No one talking?
<haseeliyue> ??????????????????????
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31613.html 铁面无私便中间 : 展昭去上茅房,看见包大人蹲在那儿拉屎,就问包大人:"包大人,我发现你每次大便都蹲中间那个坑,有什么原因吗?" 包大人说:"因为我铁面无私啊！" 展昭说:"怎么说?" 包大人清了清嗓子,唱道:"铁面无私便中间。"
<haseeliyue> ????
<haseeliyue> 终于有人说话了？
<Freebuilder> 机器人
<haseeliyue> 啊？好容易看到点中式文，居然是机器人！
<yunfan> 我也是机器人 haseeliyue
<haseeliyue> 有活人么？
<haseeliyue> 请教个问题？
<Freebuilder> 女性胸部一览表
<Freebuilder> (o)(o) -----------完美胸部
<haseeliyue> Kopete如上如何用或Skype?
<Freebuilder> (oYo) ---------- 美丽的胸部
<haseeliyue> Kopete如上如何用QQ或Skype?
<Freebuilder> ( + )( + )---------隆过的胸部
<Freebuilder> (*)(*)------------ 高头头的胸部
<haseeliyue> ...........
<haseeliyue> Kopete如上如何用QQ或Skype?
<haseeliyue> 菜鸟求教  Kopete如上如何用QQ或Skype?
<NoIE> Kopete 是什么？
<ubrl> NoIE: define:Kopete Oct 14, 2014 |...| Warning. Some of this information is old and may be obsolete. If you are a user of |Kopete| please either directly edit this page or add notes on ...
<haseeliyue> 一款即时通讯软件啊，支持N多帐号，但没一个能用。
<haseeliyue> 现在在Linux上用QQ或skype，是用什么登陆呢？
<haseeliyue> 只能用网页登陆？
<haseeliyue> 支个招啊？
<ziyudiemou> qq大抵用的wine，skype本来就有linux版本的
<haseeliyue> 大神，给个网址否？
<haseeliyue> wine弄不好。linux 版的skype在哪儿呢？
<haseeliyue> ？？
<biubiubiu> haseeliyue: 用bing搜呀
<haseeliyue> 唉。中文官网去了，但没找到下载地址。
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: (.x.) 这个胸部是啥
<NoIE> haseeliyue: http://www.skype.com/zh-Hans/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Downloading
<haseeliyue> 官网上没有linux版，去哪儿能下呢？
<NoIE> haseeliyue: 看看这个链接能不能用。
<NoIE> http://get.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<ubrl> ⇪ f: application/octet-stream
<haseeliyue> 谢谢，我去试试
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: (()) 还有这个
<biubiubiu> (0)
<haseeliyue> 谢谢，第二个地址能下载，第一个就是中文官网，里面是不可能下载skype的
<haseeliyue> NoIE: 谢谢
<NoIE> haseeliyue: :)
<haseeliyue> ？？
<haseeliyue> 唉，Linux下支持的东西还是太少啊。
<haseeliyue> linux用户不网购么？
<NoIE> 可以用 anmazon 吧？选择货到付款。
<haseeliyue> 感觉国人多在用淘宝，京东之流啊。
<NoIE> 京东可以货到付款吗？
<NoIE> 我记得淘宝宣称支持 Linux 。
<haseeliyue> 好象可以吧。
<haseeliyue> 好象不支持哦。阿里不是自己开发了个通讯软件么？那东西只支持微软和苹果
<NoIE> 至少我之前用 Ubuntu 在淘宝网上买过一些东西。
<haseeliyue> 天猫直接下单，不讲价？
<haseeliyue> 我估计没讨价还价吧
<biubiubiu> NoIE: 京东还不错
<biubiubiu> 可以货到付款
<NoIE> 哦。。。
<haseeliyue> 唉，有心换个聊天东西，无奈QQ还是用得多，还得想法把QQ用着，累人啊。
<haseeliyue> 京东议价怎么办？
<haseeliyue> 淘宝上的东西如果发生纠纷，阿里只认旺旺聊天记录，其他聊天记录一律不认可。
<biubiubiu> 京东不搞价的吧，除非第三方，不过既然上京东买谁还没事去京东的第三方去买
<biubiubiu> 而且非第三方的，支持7天无理由退货
<biubiubiu> 我在京东上退过好几次东西，7天内就没事
<haseeliyue> 7天无理由都支持。大量购买和少量购买价格肯定是不一样的啊。
<biubiubiu> NoIE: 你买东西都是在amazon吗？天朝的amazon很差
<NoIE> biubiubiu: 我买东西的时候不多。
<haseeliyue> 正想问下天朝的亚马逊东西水不水哩。
<biubiubiu> NoIE: 我也是，我3个月左右买一回东西
<biubiubiu> 我有选择恐惧症，选半个小时也不知道要哪个
<haseeliyue> 选个毛，直接闭着眼睛点。点到啥是啥
<biubiubiu> 因为穷，不能按你说的买
<biubiubiu> 如果不穷的话，可以全部都买了
<haseeliyue> ........
<haseeliyue> 我买得更少。更穷。
<haseeliyue> <biubiubiu> ，怎么做到点着名说话呢？
<biubiubiu> haseeliyue: 输入名字就行了呀
<haseeliyue> 。。。。。。。。。。我还以为可以直接点哩。
<haseeliyue> <biubiubiu> 你说亚马逊很差是指它的服务差还是物品差？
<biubiubiu> both
<haseeliyue> 意思假货不少？
<haseeliyue> <biubiubiu> 亚马逊也假货不少？
<haseeliyue> 太晚了，各位，晚安
<Freebuilder> kindle 好垃圾
<Sm4rkey> ...
<Freebuilder> 下本书要以小时计，又不是没网络给它用，安卓版阅读器就能秒下
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 资源是在墙外吧
<Freebuilder> 在亚马逊买的，同一本书
<Freebuilder> 我经常是 kindle 一份，平板也同步一份
<Freebuilder> 你说 kindle 的 wifi 不行吧，打开商店又能很快，无感觉异常
<Freebuilder> 打开网页很快
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 都11点了不去陪媳妇
<Freebuilder> biubiubiu, 马上
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 你媳妇也来这里吗？
<biubiubiu> Freebuilder: 这里没女的，
<biubiubiu> 说跑就跑，到挺快
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-07
<haseeliyue> ?
<haseeliyue> 这里什么都聊么？
<haseeliyue> 今天股市又熔断了，神奇啊！
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • VSFTPD 想实现一个功能可以吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474676 A用户正在上传的文件，其它用户不能访问，知道A用户上传完成，其它用户才能读取，这个功能可以实现吗？ 因为经常会碰到这种问题，比如说，我上传一个电影，还没有传完，其它用户
<pity> 请教个问题，vim 能编辑 tar.gz 的文件列表么？
<root____2> help
<haseeliyue> ubuntu 一般用什么图形界面设计器？
<haseeliyue>  ubuntu 一般用什么图形界面设计器？
<Any_where> whois liuxg
<liuxg> Any_where, who are you?
<haseeliyue> ？？
<haseeliyue> 有人有兴趣做Linux预算软件开发吗？
<Any_where> 什么预算软件？
<netsnail_> 小米wifi真的很好用啊
<netsnail_> 终于被拯救
<netsnail_> 2MB/s哈哈
<vickycq> 小米wifi是 mt7601U 的么
<netsnail_> 是啊
<vickycq> 难搞的驱动
<netsnail_> 拯救了我的rtl8192ee
<netsnail_> x240的破网卡
<netsnail_> vickycq: 4.2之后内核就可以直接用了
<vickycq> 我在4.3.0上试用 立刻死机
<vickycq> 自己编译了4.3.3还可以
<netsnail_> vickycq: 我现在4.3.3
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=474371
<ubrl> ⇪ t: [已解决]360wifi_2代的驱动问题_ubuntu14.04x64 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: peteryeh64
<vickycq> 想买一片ar9271的
<biubiubiu> awesome! 今天又跌停了
<netsnail_> biubiubiu: 别看了对心脏不好
<biubiubiu> netsnail_: 不会呀，因为我没买
<biubiubiu> netsnail_: 本来看昨天涨了点还打算今天买点的，然后起床发现过点了
<biubiubiu> 明天又周五了
<haseeliyue> <Any_where> 建筑工程预算软件
<haseeliyue> 熔断比跌停更厉害啊。
<haseeliyue> 跌停还有机会打开，这熔断，直接就完了。妹的，点机会都没有。
<haseeliyue> 建个股市频道？
<haseeliyue> 如何建频道啊？
<biubiubiu> haseeliyue: /help
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 上午低保录入用的Ubuntu系统培训  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474677 民政上录入操作的培训，网上录入试了下火狐可以使用， 简单给主讲人说了下最小化程序在左侧栏，最小化在左上角，怎么开启和关闭屏幕广播 培训顺利完成，中间教师机屏幕锁定了一
<odaiba> MangHuo: 哪个是madper?
<odaiba> chihchun:
<odaiba> 误触...
<chihchun> ?
<odaiba> chihchun: 不小心补全了你的名字...
<odaiba> cherrot: fzf只放在shell里面用, 很爽啊
<odaiba> happyaron: ping
<cherrot> odaiba: 带把儿这事儿都要拿出来说才有人信了？
<cherrot> odaiba: 我当时没看懂shell里面怎么用 就是比zsh的快速补全更爽了一个量级的意思？
<odaiba> cherrot: 擦, 这是个地名
<odaiba> cherrot: 试试看就晓得了
<cherrot> odaiba: 好 老头儿都适用了 我辈岂能落后
<odaiba> ...
<odaiba> 我去改个名字
<cherrot> harajuku: 哈喇子巨苦你好
<harajuku> cherrot: 空耳能力不错...
<harajuku> happyaron: ping
<cherrot> harajuku: 确实比自动补全还要神奇 看来是时候放弃leaderF了
<harajuku> cherrot: vim里感觉倒一般 因为fzf.vim比较简陋
<harajuku> 还是CTRLP算了
<cherrot> harajuku: 不行 我一定要把你掰过来 趁早say goodbye to ctrlp
<harajuku> ...
<haseeliyue> ???????/
<haseeliyue> 没人了？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助,ubuntu 14.04.2 desktop 安装进入系统后非常卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474678 求助 机器是dell 730的机器 安装ubuntu 14.04.2 desktop 进入系统后 非常卡 查看cpu占用情况 提示 Xorg compiz 进程占用高 baidu了一下 说明显下问题,请问怎么样能解决呢? 服务器显卡是ma
<^k^>  ─> trox g200er 的 是不是 ubuntu 14.04.2 desktop 对服务器的支持本来就比较弱? zz: dhstrong — 2016-01-07 …
<haseeliyue> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ulot0> 想在UBUNTU下用MSN，现在还支持MSN的软件还有哪几个？
<Any_where> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> Any_where:点点点. 15:36 新年快乐 : 30.35天 
<ulot0> 没人
<Any_where> 看来只能找老外了
<Any_where> 。。。
<ulot0> 老外用LINUX的多些，去吧
<haseeliyue> 老外用MSN?
<harajuku> Any_where: skype原生支持Linux啊
<uraplutonium_> msn服务不是已经被微软关闭了么
<uraplutonium_> 哦，微软是在2013年关闭了中国大陆以外的msn服务
<uraplutonium_> empathy和pidgin都支持msn的呀
<cherrot> http://whatthecommit.com/ 可以刷段子了
<ubrl> cherrot: ⇪ Commit Message Generator
<Warnings> অসমীয়া
<Warnings> 伐开心.
<Warnings> happyaron: 蓉蓉. 好久不见你了啊.
<harajuku> Warnings: fzf比percol好用
<Warnings> harajuku: 呸, fzf的模糊匹配算法太随机了
<Warnings> harajuku: 还是peco好用.
<Warnings> harajuku: 我早就从percol切换到peco了.
<harajuku> Warnings: gaoji
<Warnings> harajuku: 给你看看我的脚本.
<Warnings> harajuku: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/3817636
<Warnings> harajuku: 把Ctrl-r 交给peco处理真是开心.
<harajuku> 我c-
<harajuku> 我c-r给了fzf 挺好用的
<Warnings> harajuku: fzf的模糊匹配算法有点儿神经刀
<Warnings> harajuku: 会把你的搜索短句....  比如 abc 能匹配到 ccfadb
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu有swap校验吗?一块硬盘上双系统,kali2.0和ubuntu14.04lts,都是官网下载的.他们共享一  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474679 一块硬盘上双系统,kali2.0和ubuntu14.04lts,都是官网下载的.他们共享一个swap分区, 如下:ubuntu / /home /swap kali / /home 问题:每当我开机直接进
<^k^>  ─> 入ubuntu,基本上没问题 然而开机,先进入kali,再重启进入ubuntu:会出现如下问题: 关机,重启, …
<Warnings> harajuku: peco是  abc只会匹配  xxxabcxxx
<harajuku> Warnings: 哦 是的
<harajuku> Warnings: 遇到过
<Warnings> harajuku: 这样会出来很多不需要的垃圾
<harajuku> 但是有时候希望他模糊点...
<Warnings> harajuku: 你还年轻, 要相信自己的脑子啊
<Warnings> harajuku: 我的Ctrl-t你看了嘛?
<Warnings> harajuku: 好用.
<harajuku> Warnings: - -!
<Warnings> harajuku: 伐开心啊.
<Warnings> harajuku: 8w eur去德意志工作, 你去不去?
<haseeliyue> 新人问个，Ctrl-t啥意思？
<harajuku> haseeliyue: 贴出来匹配到的路径
<Warnings> harajuku: 乖.
<harajuku> Warnings: 具体啥的? 这月薪7K税后就是4.5K啊
<haseeliyue> 哦，谢谢
<Warnings> harajuku: 不过这个快捷键没选好, 把交换字符位置的那个给覆盖了.
<cherrot> harajuku: abc 匹配 cxxbxxa? 这也太随性了吧
<Warnings> harajuku: 写golang的.
<harajuku> haseeliyue: 这不是默认行为, 是一干软件做的
<Warnings> cherrot: 对啊, 简直就是神经刀.
<Warnings> cherrot: 所以我才用的是peco.
 * cherrot 警告：哈喇子巨苦
<haseeliyue> harajuku 没听懂
<harajuku> haseeliyue: 默认shell没这功能
<Warnings> haseeliyue: 默认shell的功能是readline的keybind, 就是交换两个字符的位置的. 给手速快并且神经刀的人准备的.
<haseeliyue> 神经刀是啥意思呢？
<ubrl> haseeliyue: define:神经刀 这种球员很喜欢走极端，“平庸”这个词与他们无关，要么就花开灿烂，要么就彻底失败 。这类球员很好玩篮球一部分魅力来自他们不可捉摸的发挥，有人叫他们“|神经刀|”。
<Warnings> harajuku: 大湿你的这个新名字好风骚啊.
<haseeliyue> 勉强明白了点。看来我还不适合在这里混啊。
<Warnings> haseeliyue: neurotome
<Warnings> haseeliyue: 神经刀
<cherrot> haseeliyue: have a try 就懂了
<Warnings> haseeliyue: 对啊, 试试看嘛.
 * Warnings zsh赛高, 天灭bash.
<haseeliyue> ？？
<harajuku> cherrot: 我觉得还好, 优先匹配abc的, 次而 再而
 * harajuku 坚持bash不动摇
 * cherrot zsh赛高
 * cherrot harajuku 顽固老头儿
<harajuku> ...
 * cherrot 你们这些天天换nick的是为了躲掉江湖追杀么
<Warnings> cherrot: 是啊.
<cherrot> Warnings: 你咋不上天呢 你咋不穿越呢 你咋不变太子妃让我爽爽呢
<Warnings> cherrot: 你有 harajuku 就够了.
<Warnings> MangHuo: 出来吹水啦
<jiero> cherrot, 。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 好久不见啊
<jiero> cherrot, 炒肉好久不见了
<haseeliyue> nick是啥意思？
<ubrl> haseeliyue: define:nick The official |nick|.com site with all your favorite episodes, games, clips, playlists & pictures from shows like SpongeBob Squarepants, Sam & Cat, Teenage Mutant ...
<jiero> cherrot, 嗯很久没来了，不设成自动启动
<jiero> haseeliyue,nickname
<haseeliyue> 换 nick是啥意思呢？
<jiero> haseeliyue,  like this /nick haseeliyue_you_idiot
<cherrot> haseeliyue: /nick anotherNick 试试看
<cherrot> Warnings: 忙活在捣鼓单片鸡呢
<Warnings> cherrot: 你是单片鸡?
<haseeliyue_you_i> olo, I forgot the digit limits
<cherrot> Warnings: 不，但我可以下面给你吃
 * Warnings 求推荐好看的tvb啊.
<jiero> got it right.
<cherrot> Warnings: 有妹子了？
<Warnings> cherrot: 我何时单身过...
<cherrot> Warnings: yooooooooooooo
<Warnings> 大家组团移民拉脱维亚或者马来西亚吧
<haseeliyue>  /nick anotherNick
<Warnings> haseeliyue: 不要前面的空格
<haseeliyue> 唉，意思就是聊天室的名字。
<haseeliyue> 多谢指教。
<haseeliyue> 有人愿意弄个linux 下的建筑工程预算程序吗？
<biubiubiu> Warnings: 土豪今天又熔断了，赔了多少
<haseeliyue> 炒股的人多？
<yunfan> Warnings: 马来西亚那个不是移民
<yunfan> haseeliyue: 你为何不自己搞呢
<haseeliyue> 编徎能力有限啊。
<haseeliyue> <yunfan> 我的编程能力有限啊。
<yunfan> haseeliyue: 那有钱也行啊 去请人做
<haseeliyue> <yunfan> 屌丝一枚啊。
<netsnail> LINUX也可以跟WIN10一样，可以安装APK多好
<yunfan> haseeliyue: 又没钱又没本事 要么学本事 要么买彩票 我只能想到这两条路了
<yunfan> netsnail: 可以啊 有人做兼容层
<cherrot> haseeliyue: 行业软件要么找现成的用着 要么就花钱找人开发
<yunfan> cherrot: 或者自己做 ：D
<yunfan> 我当年也想做东西没有人帮我 我就选了第一条路 结果我就成了一个文科程序员了 cc haseeliyue
<cherrot> yunfan: +1
<netsnail> yunfan: win10真是牛B
 * cherrot 万年windows黑 
<Warnings> yunfan: 恩, 住十年嘛
<yunfan> netsnail: 但是微软说不准备支持android兼容层了 不好意思
<cherrot> 哈哈
<biubiubiu> netsnail: win10强制更新这点接收不了
<yunfan> Warnings: 我看了下豆瓣上人说  那个对于你能否移民成功没有卵用
<cherrot> Warnings: 拉脱维亚是不是斯拉夫人？ 也就是说美女很多的样子？
<netsnail> biubiubiu: 人家都免费用了，还能怎样
<Warnings> cherrot: 好象是诶.
<Warnings> yunfan: 是啊. 无所谓啊. 我要得又不是移民.
<cherrot> Warnings: 你去了给我代购妹子回来吧么么哒
<Warnings> yunfan: 能住就行了.
<cherrot> Warnings: 我要全新未拆封的
<biubiubiu> netsnail: 万一滚死了怎么办
<biubiubiu> 所有强制更新的系统，都不是好系统
<netsnail> ubuntu也默默的
<netsnail> 提示已经准备好了
<netsnail> 重启系统吧
<biubiubiu> netsnail: 我装个win10, win10给我滚了个触摸板驱动，然后触摸板不能用了，本来我的触摸板好好的
<cherrot> netsnail: 我准备好了，快来上我吧   和   赶紧脱裤子 老娘要上你   是一个感受么
<yunfan> Warnings: 但你刚才是说移民的 我只不过是给其他人打预防针
<biubiubiu> netsnail: win10傻x给我滚了错误的驱动
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 基本上接管一切说是为你好的 最后都会被证明有大坑
<yunfan> 也许老总就是打算为你好的 但是抗不住底层的人各种原因不上心
<biubiubiu> yunfan: +10086
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 万一滚个后门，真是屌屌的
<yunfan> 靠他们是靠不住的 就跟靠贵国出清官那样 还不如改变规则
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 人家直接内置后门 倒是不需要给你滚个 哈哈
<yunfan> 要不然win10那么大你以为里面都有些什么
<jiero> cherrot, 北京有很多斯拉夫妹子？
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 可以第三方再让他们滚个
<yunfan> linux这个大小 还有微内核的说他大
<cherrot> jiero: 不知道
<biubiubiu> 据说微内核通信和找错误太复杂，现在都没实用
 * cherrot 实用为王
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 你这瞎扯呢 微内核主要问题是通信机制导致性能上不去 而已
<yunfan> 不过我想了下 可以制定个机制 让服务既可以独立跑 也可以为了提升性能整合到内核里去
<biubiubiu> cherrot: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYzNzUyOTk2.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2
<yunfan> 搞个骑墙派策略
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ [杨晃]笑死你不偿命MV系列 大灾难电影片尾曲 大家一起上上上 中文字幕版—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<yunfan> 只要改改加载器 应该问题不大
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 最后的麦克吊 连chipmouse都不放过
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 嗯，据说他真的上过动物
<yunfan> biubiubiu: who cares?
<biubiubiu> 第一个男的说上过matt damon,是恶搞matt damon在europe trip里面唱的那首歌
<cherrot> 人民币得跌到啥时候是个头？
<cherrot> roylez: 来预测一下
<jiero> cherrot 我来猜我来猜，让我看一下现在有的信息。
<jiero> cherrot, 。。。什么么，人民币已经瞬间上涨了
<jiero> cherrot, 和澳大利亚一样还是政府会管控的
<jiero> cherrot, 我猜会和澳大利亚元一样周期性活动，月初7日低点的现在高点大概是在30日，这个月底，能达到 6.55:1 然后轮回道6.7左右。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.10升级出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474680 现在，顶部的状态条上有一个类似交通标志：禁行的标志，运行：sudo apt-get -f install后有如下提示： debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate loadable object for module IO in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x8
<^k^>  ─> 6_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.2 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.20 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/li …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 15.10升级出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474682 现在，顶部的状态条上有一个类似交通标志：禁行的标志，运行：sudo apt-get -f install后有如下提示： debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate loadable object for module IO in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/x8
<^k^>  ─> 6_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.20.2 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl5/5.20 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/li …
<roylez> cherrot: 1:20
<yunfan> take-while
<yunfan> cherrot: 人民币跌是好事
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 品铂W1S高配版平板无论装那个版本ubuntu都是黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474683 我买了一个品铂W1S高配版，是z8300处理器，4G内存，64G硬盘，预装的是windows10家庭版的，想装个ubuntu学习linux，下了14.04 64位和15.1 64位,均是出现grub引导菜单，然后不管选那一个
<haseeliyue> linux下有建筑预算软件？
<haseeliyue> 唉。linux编程学啥语言？
<gebjgd> haseeliyue, 建筑预算软件是什么
<gebjgd> haseeliyue, win上学什么Linux上就学什么
<cherrot> Warnings|Error: 求助 sfbuy 之前的转运地址 zip code 是多少来着？ 90结尾
<CyrusYzGTt> 邮编
<CyrusYzGTt> USA 邮编
<CyrusYzGTt> 忽略上面
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 菜鸟刚装的15。10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474684 在商店安装的新立得程序无法打开？？？界面出不来，怎么回事？？？请高手解惑 zz: 驴行青藏 — 2016-01-07 19:05
<haseeliyue> <gebjgd>我会点VB,Linux下有VB?
<gebjgd> haseeliyue, 那叫basic
<haseeliyue> <gebjgd> 是Basic，但我没在Ubuntu软件中心没发现有Basic啊。
<haseeliyue> <gebjgd> Ubuntu软件中心没发现有Basickb .
<biubiubiu> haseeliyue: aptitude search vbasic
<gebjgd> haseeliyue, www.freebasic.net/
<haseeliyue> <biubiubiu> Thanks,I found it
<haseeliyue> <gebjgd> English ,I can'tunderstand
<haseeliyue> sdlBasic与Basic有区别吗？
<vickycq> yabasic
<TreeTop> 大家新年快乐 :D
<biubiubiu> hi everyone
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 牛牛，现在平板能装Ubuntu了吗
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 平板装Ubuntu干嘛
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 携带方便，可以在床上看小电影
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 平板本来就能看
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 但是平板还是有些功能不行呀
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 比如？
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: emacs aria2 screen xterm python racket
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 不用垃圾emacs操作系统
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 自己上个debian就行了
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: chroot上吗？
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, android随便上Linux
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: chroot的还是android内核，还不能呢搞外接的otg u盘
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 有没有不用android的，直接上
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 必须可以
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 我的手机随便otg
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 你chroot之后otg个u盘，是检测不到设备的吧
<biubiubiu> gebjgd: 在chroot里检测不到设备
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 然而我不用android平板做你这些蛋疼的事情
<gebjgd> biubiubiu, 笔记本 台式机有的是
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你又开始宣传了 怀疑联想给了你津贴
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 你的这些需求 只需要在android上装个termux就搞定
<gebjgd> yunfan, 宣传什么？
<yunfan> vim tmux 什么都有  没有的你还可以自己编译 他有个包管理工具叫 apt
<yunfan> gebjgd: 想办法把人往联想手机上引 :D
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我完全没提那2个字啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 因为你在phase 1就被我揭穿了嘛
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 装个终端模拟器和chroot有啥区别
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你想的太多了  联想用户
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 你可以先试试 再来bb 反正我有了termux以后 连root都不在乎了
<biubiubiu> yunfan: termux有Xorg吗？ 能用mpv看电影吗？
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 那倒没有 看电影我他妈在android上干嘛要用mpv?
<yunfan> 我就需要各种写代码才用termux
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 你在termux这种终端模拟器里跑emacs爽吗？
<biubiubiu> 没Xorg有些东西不能用呀
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 哥哥我是vim用户 你这个异教兔
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 装个busybox外加个connectbot ssh/telnet上去不一样
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 不一样 你干嘛不试试 就一个应用
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 与其在这里bb还不如就安装下试试
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 还不如chroot呢
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 懒得跟你说了
<biubiubiu> 我没看到有啥区别呀？
<biubiubiu> 它能干的，chroot也能干，它不能干的，chroot也能干，chroot不能干的，它也干不了
<biubiubiu> chroot还能用Xorg
<yunfan> 没有root 你能chroot?
<biubiubiu> 装supersu不就有了
<yunfan> supersu是在你有root以后才装起来用来管理root权限的 真事naive
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 你难道不知道android 4.2以后的版本都会用supersu卡刷root吗？ so naive
<yunfan> 这家伙居然不知道有些机器有锁
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-08
<netsnail> bing 的背景图做的太赞了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 在没有显示器的系统中，怎样调整分辨率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474686 无显示器启动的ubuntu14.04，可以调整窗口的分辨率吗？（用vnc连接的） zz: xwp911 — 2016-01-08 9:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 在没有显示器的系统中，怎样调整分辨率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474687 无显示器启动的ubuntu14.04，可以调整窗口的分辨率吗？（用vnc连接的） zz: xwp911 — 2016-01-08 9:36
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 编译时出现这种情错误怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474689 libcore/luni/src/main/native/Register.cpp:36: error: undefined reference to 'register_android_system_OsConstants(_JNIEnv*)' clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation) make: *** [/home/jukie/android/system/out/ho
<^k^>  ─> st/linux-x86/obj32/lib/libjavacore.so] Error 1 每次走到这里就走不下去，网上的了解决说改了 did u …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 有什么pdf文档的编辑器可用?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474690 我使用UBT14.04 LTS,有一个PDF文档需要修改,但是在 软件中心里,没有找到可用的PDF editor,各位可有介绍? zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-01-08 10:15
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> welcome kitten
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> :0
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> just go download
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> <skraito-0x71> hey guys
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> <skraito-0x71> i am choosing irc server
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> <skraito-0x71> anyone online
<ubrl> MrKontol:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> MrKontol:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<MrKontol> <MrKontol> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e03_YHyywEM
<ubrl> MrKontol: ⇪ Allods Gameplay Start Character Creation 2015 HD - YouTube
<skraito-0x71> hey support ##kontol
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • mpicluster不能跨节点读取.bashrc里设置的路径  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474691 按照https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster 搭了个简单的计算集群，能够跨节点运行mpi_hello程序，但是除了node00能够争取读取.bashrc下的 /home/cluster/HiFiLES-solver外，其余节点
<^k^>  ─> 不能正确读取。 详细输出可见下面 cluster@node00:~/work$ mpirun -hostfile myhostfile ./mpi_hello I am P …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • mpicluster不能跨节点读取.bashrc里设置的路径  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474692 按照https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster 搭了个简单的计算集群，能够跨节点运行mpi_hello程序，但是除了node00能够争取读取.bashrc下的 /home/cluster/HiFiLES-solver外，其余节点
<^k^>  ─> 不能正确读取。 详细输出可见下面 cluster@node00:~/work$ mpirun -hostfile myhostfile ./mpi_hello I am P …
<MrKontol> hi
<ubrl> MrKontol:点点点. 11:36 新年快乐 : 29.52天 
<MrKontol> come
<MrKontol> to ##kontol
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 我的 incrontab 任务只能执行一次  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474693 我安装了 incrontab 后，使用 Code: incrontab -e 编辑了任务如下（用户是 root） Code: /home/another/test.txt IN_MODIFY,IN_ATTRIB,IN_CLOSE_WRITE /bin/sh /root/script/update_config.sh 以及 /root/script/update_config.sh 文件内
<yunfan> fuck you all
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大伯我谢谢您啊！ : lz妹纸,略胖,大学以前都是短发。 有一次理了个毛寸,大伯看见了说,嗯,蛮好看的,特别像一个明星！ "谁呀谁呀?"lz那个兴奋加激动啊！ "那个那个谁,哦,韩红……"大伯我谢谢您啊！
<pity> tar 打包时能保留完整的相对路径么？比如保留 ~/xxx/yyy 而不是 /home/user/xxx/yyy？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何设置DNS才能实现内网用户只解析内网DNS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474694 我在ubantu下搭建了一个DNS服务器，只做内网解析用，但是我要如何设置才能DNS才能实现内网用户既能上网，又只能解析内网的域名，而不是解析到公网去 zz: 骑着鱼儿飞 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-01-08 15:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新手安装软件求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474695 我用的是ubuntu kylin15.10的系统，安装软件时问题如下，求大神帮助 [img]file:///home/muhongyang/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2016-01-08%2016-10-22%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png [/img] [img]file:///home/muhongyang/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2016-01
<^k^>  ─> -08%2016-13-10%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png [/img] [img]file:///home/muhongyang/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2016-01 …
<zxcvbqwert> exit
<zxcvbqwert> exit
<zxcvbqwert> exit
<zxcvbqwert> exit
<hceasy> 大家有在看快播的庭审直播么.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么时候冬天了 : 怎样做超级宅男?寒冬,一哥们站在楼道口, 穿着大裤衩和拖鞋。他看着满地的积雪, 惊讶地喊道:"什么时候冬天了?！"
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • win7远程登入Ubuntu14.04服务器，xrdp连接错误，端口为5912  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474696 sesman-Xvnc登入，输入用户名密码 显示如下： Connectiong Log started connecting connecting to 127.0.0.1 5912 error - problem connecting 没有了。。。 求大神指教！！！ zz: Escapist_wxr —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-01-08 19:07
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 我得给我的 kindle 设置口令才行了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 只此一次 : 小陈正在热恋,但他的收入微薄,很难满足女友在物质上的需求。 这一天是女友二十岁的生日,看来无论如何也得送点礼物给她了。他筹了一笔钱,给她买了一只金戒指,另在贺卡上写着: "亲爱的珍珍,祝你生日快乐,并预祝从今天起到我俩结婚前的一切节日,你都快乐
<^k^>  ─> ！ "
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<haseeliyue> ？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新手软件安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474697 我用的是ubuntu kylin15.10的系统，在解压安装文件时遇到如下图的问题，有哪位大神帮助，不胜感激2016-01-08 16-14-20屏幕截图.png zz: floodsea — 2016-01-08 22:04
<gebjgd> knownbad,
<knownbad> @@!
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆快生蛋了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新年快乐
<knownbad> 生你？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对 生我的孩子
<knownbad> 儿子，别贪心。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你哪能有儿子 断子绝孙的命
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-09
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装到复制完文件，计算机假死，按任何键都没有反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474701 试了很多遍，都是这样，用ubuntukylin 也是如此 现象一样（正在完成文件复制，有时滚动条到大概80%,有时滚动条到大概95%，有时大概到100%，电脑假死） 联想x240 求
<^k^>  ─> 助 zz: tux — 2016-01-09 2:53
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教一个 nginx 转发的问题，转发到的地址含大括号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474703 需要把 myapi/q/mytest 这样的请求转发到 myapi/{"q":"mytest"} 需要的结果是，转发后相当于在浏览器地址栏里直接输入 myapi/%7B%22q%22:%22mytest%22%7D 我试了以下几种，都无效 rew
<^k^>  ─> rite ^/myapi/q/(.*)$ /myapi/{"q":"$1"} rewrite ^/myapi/q/(.*)$ /myapi/\{\"q\":\"$1\"\} rewrite ^/myapi/q/(.*)$ /myapi …
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<syf> names
<syf> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 拨钟 : 妻子睡眼惺松地问丈夫:"你回来的时候是不是已经很晚了?我仿佛听见挂钟刚好打两点。""挂钟是打了两下,亲爱的,"丈夫回答,"它本来是应该打十下的,但为了不至于把你吵醒,我把指针拨过去了。"
<pctubuntu> 现在的IRC怎么没有10年火了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<CyrusYzGTt> linux 败落
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助关于GTX750Ti的驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474704 用u盘做好安装盘（15.10，14.04都试过）后，选择安装系统，等一会后屏幕就一直黑掉了，显示器显示无信号 搜了一圈发现是显卡的驱动问题，一般都是建议盲输指令网上按装驱动 然后拿掉这
<circ-user-5i1oS> 有人？？
<circ-user-v8ady> ???
<xsky> i
<xsky> hi
<ubrl> xsky:点点点. 15:12 新年快乐 : 28.37天 
<xsky> 晕，机器人
<xsky> ？？
<xsky> hello
<ubrl> xsky:点点点. 15:40 新年快乐 : 28.35天 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • eclipse界面不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474707 不知道为什么eclipse不能这正常使用。只要进度窗体里面有需要继续操作的内容，其他窗体就无法显示，而且这个操作不会终止。只有在xface环境下。最小化eclipse界面之后再最大化，操作才会终止。如
<^k^>  ─> 果有多个操作，则需要多次最小化 zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-09 15:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • eclipse界面不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474708 不知道为什么eclipse不能这正常使用。只要进度窗体里面有需要继续操作的内容，其他窗体就无法显示，而且这个操作不会终止。只有在xface环境下。最小化eclipse界面之后再最大化，操作才会终止。如
<^k^>  ─> 果有多个操作，则需要多次最小化 zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-09 15:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • eclipse界面不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474711 不知道为什么eclipse不能这正常使用。只要进度窗体里面有需要继续操作的内容，其他窗体就无法显示，而且这个操作不会终止。只有在xface环境下。最小化eclipse界面之后再最大化，操作才会终止。如
<^k^>  ─> 果有多个操作，则需要多次最小化 zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-09 15:43
<xsky> ???
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • eclipse界面不正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474712 不知道为什么eclipse不能这正常使用。只要进度窗体里面有需要继续操作的内容，其他窗体就无法显示，而且这个操作不会终止。只有在xface环境下。最小化eclipse界面之后再最大化，操作才会终止。如
<^k^>  ─> 果有多个操作，则需要多次最小化 zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2016-01-09 15:44
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 14.04升级15.04后登录死循环  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474714 14.04升级15.04后登录死循环。重新安装15.04后还是无法解决。保留了数据情况下重新安装，尝试了百度所有解决办法都无法解决。xsession -errors错误如下。求大神给解决办法。数据较多不能清空系统全
<^k^>  ─> 新安装。。非常感谢 zz: xuhuixinxiang — 2016-01-09 16:21
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人女人见智见仁 : 有一位教授写了一句话让学生们点标点,这句话是:"女人如果没有了男人就恐慌了。" 结果,女生的答案是:"女人如果没有了,男人就恐慌了！ " 而男生的答案是:"女人如果没有了男人,就恐慌了！ "
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：在没有安装MATLAB情况下误装MATLAB-SUPPORTS无法取消  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474715 各位由于不小心在没有安装MATLAB情况下误装MATLAB-SUPPORTS无法取消安装过程，导致其它程序无法安装怎么办？ zz: stangw — 2016-01-09 21:39
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 全新ubuntu系统代理失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474716 ---这里的shadowsocks是客户端--- 在之前的ubuntu15.04上安装的shadowsocks能用，这两天因为换了硬盘重装了系统（ubuntu15.10），就重装了shadowsocks-qt5，装好并配置之后测试可以连接上，但是在chr
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWG-2IfQPzAABlKlRWf78AAMY3wOE4EoAAGVC460.jpg 小广告逆天了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 神舟笔记本无法联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474717 装好Ubuntu之后, 用wifi连上无线, 一开始能上会网, 然后就没网了, wifi显示还连着的, ping baidu.com这些也ping不通 笔记本型号是神舟Z6S2 zz: Dk2014 — 2016-01-10 11:36
<fatboy> 现在都去吃饭了吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 的确见过 : 法官指着作案凶器问被告:"你见过这支枪吗?"被告答:"没有,先生。"法官又问了几遍,被告仍然坚持说没有见过。于是,法官决定第二天继续审问。第二天,法官问被告:"你见过这支枪吗?""是的,先生,我的确见过。""什么时候?""昨天在法庭上。"
<fatboy> .....
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • PhotoRec官网下载的版本,设置文件过滤没用?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474718 PhotoRec官网下载的版本,设置文件过滤没用? 下载网页:http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download 下载地址:http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-7.0.linux26.tar.bz2 文件名与md5sum得到的结果 Quote: b97c8d559
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Linux下除testdisk&photorec外还有什么工具可以恢复误格式化的分区文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474719 Linux下除testdisk&photorec外还有什么工具可以恢复误格式化的分区文件? 具体情况: debian下意外用mkfs.ext4对一个NTFS分区进行了格式化 终止时印象中好像写入了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我的新硬盘在路上，这是我的分区方案。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474720 我现在用的硬盘有14个坏扇区。 不过没关系，我的新硬盘正在路上，大概15日能到，以下我的分区方案。 Quote: sda1扩展分区 . . . . sda5根目录 40G sha2主分区 /home 最大 sha3主分区 等
<^k^>  ─> 下半年买新显卡后安装Win 300G sha4主分区 SWAP 我把根目录放在扩展分区，是为了等SSD白菜 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • gnome 桌面上方任务栏里的图标如何移除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474721 图片：http://i4.tietuku.com/8e9e1aff70b1d4ea.png 不小心在gnome桌面顶端的任务栏里添加进去两个图标如何去除呢、右键后 选项只有 “启动” 和 ”属性“，alt + 右键后只能选择 “总是置
<^k^>  ─> 顶”。。。求帮忙解决、、谢谢 zz: Ash. — 2016-01-10 19:07
<Freebuilder> 我觉得看外国片，也还是译制成国语发音的好看些
<Ueno_Otoko> 哦 你这该死的老伙计 咱们多久没见面了
<Ueno_Otoko> 看在上帝的份上，我们为什么不坐下喝杯咖啡呢？
<Freebuilder> 我戒咖啡了
<Ueno_Otoko> 哦，抱歉。我是说，我很抱歉，老伙计
<jiero> Freebuilder, 咖啡不好喝 -
<jiero> Freebuilder, 做北冰洋吧 - 用淡味黄啤酒 + 橙子 + 橙子粉 + 冰水
<zyoe2y> Freebuilder: "我觉得看外国片，也还是译制成国语发音的好看些" +10086
<zyoe2y> Freebuilder: 尤其是日本片
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装完KDE桌面，重启后成花屏了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474722 用惯了Unity桌面，看到KDE桌面不错，于是尝鲜在终端中下载并安装KDE 桌面，安装过程中提示依赖关系未配置，需要下载某个包 屏幕状态栏提示了一个警示符号。 根据仅用的经验，我知
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • vim-latex-suite无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474723 debian8,apt-get安装了vim，vim-latexsuite,但是打开.tex文件的时候<F5>键和ctrl-j什么的不起效果啊？ 求教大神～～～～ zz: majormeng — 2016-01-10 21:18
<jacky1959> SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 03] Medium error. Power calibration area error
<jacky1959> 这个问题怎么解决？
<jacky1959> 有人遇到么
<jacky1959> how to fix it?
<jacky1959> ......................求大神解答
<Arthur2e5> 如果没有人发过的话，咳…
<Arthur2e5> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1468027
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Bug #1468027 “change default CJK fonts to Noto CJK” : Bugs : language-selector package : Ubuntu
 * Arthur2e5 跑了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 【新手求助】关于ubuntu vpn连接设置很苦恼  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474724 弄一个下午，各种百度，没有一个教程设置正确，在windows上很简单的就登录了，ubuntu上无论怎么设置都连接不上，请教前辈指导一下， zz: Javies — 2016-01-10 22:33
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难听的话 :       甲:"听说老吴昨晚又和太太激烈拌嘴,今早从上班到现在,怎不曾听他提起?"      乙:"他一开口,难听的话就来了！ "      甲:"怎么会,他温文尔雅,不会骂粗话的。"      乙:"他被太太打落好几颗牙齿,一开口,语音不清,很难听哪！ " 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • wine卸载后再次安装出问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482312 前几天把win10卸载了，然后装了ubuntu，之前都是在虚拟机里面用，这是第一次在真机上用 由于我比较喜欢玩osu 这个游戏，所以我就装了个wine，但是呢，第一次装的时候搞了很多没
<^k^>  ─> 必要的东西，所以就干脆删了重装 我把/opt里面的winehq-devel这个目录直接删了，然后sudo …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：神舟双显卡笔记本Z7-SP7S2安装Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS出错，不能成功安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482313 配置如下： CPU 型号：Intel 酷睿 i7 6700HQ 内存容量： 8GB 硬盘容量： 128GB SSD+1TB HDD（均为GPT分区） 显卡芯片： NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Intel GMA HD 530（自己
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36395.html 经典风趣搞笑一句话 : 2011,最伤感的俩字:加油。油价都这么贵了,咱就别说＂加油＂这词了！就说祝你开心得了！
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • sensors只有核心温度?但是BIOS有CPU TM function 选项,难道是摆设?还是根据核心温度判断?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482314 sensors只有核心温度?但是BIOS有CPU TM function 选项,难道是摆设?还是根据核心温度判断? Code: $ sensors coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Core 0:   
<^k^>  ─>    +38.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 1:       +30.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • nodejs尝试创建WEB服务器无法访问localhost  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482315 如题～ zz: TianyiZhang1118 — 2017-01-02 13:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 很努力 :     读小学四年级的弟弟胖得实在不像话,大家常常取笑他。    一天,老师要他们一班同学开始在联络簿上记下「每天帮家理做的事」,弟弟怎麽也想不出来,最後只好由妈妈代为填写。她在联络簿上写了:「每天帮家里吃饭。」老师的评语是:「看得出来,你很努力
<^k^>  ─> ９                        
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu 16.04 amd64 状态栏两个迅雷图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482316 Screenshot from 2017-01-02 15-26-11.png zz: 917924705 — 2017-01-02 15:27
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 遇到未知字符时如何判断应该装什么包(字体)?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482317 遇到未知字符时如何判断应该装什么包(字体)? 比如:  zz: 科学之子 — 2017-01-02 16:37
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • PlayOnLinux安装软件没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482318 用PlayOnLinux安装OSU的时候，一开始他提示要下载wine1.9.1，可是下载完成后就一直在那个下载界面没反应 PS：我已经装了winehq2.0 Screenshot from 2017-01-02 17-32-41.png zz: RMT — 2017-01-02 17:28
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • rstudio没有办法输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482319 我用的是fcitx输入法框架，用它自带的pinyin和自己安装的搜狗都不能切换到中文状态。 网上有很多人都说有这个问题，但是他们通过 Quote: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH)/qt5/plugins/pla
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oI2IQsuhAADDJuQCd2wAALrIAJXoAQAAMM-194.jpg 情敌的内心独白:你想怎么样
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问如何去掉Libreoffice中图片标题的方框？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482320 在libreoffice插入图片的题注（通过右键或插入菜单）后在图片的四围会有一个方框，而且题注的宽度也是方框的宽度，请问如何去掉这个方框，并且让题注的宽度
<^k^>  ─> 是整个页面，谢谢了。 zz: johnmy — 2017-01-02 20:19
<SagelessFox> anyone...there
<SagelessFox> I got problems
<abc_> 你可以说中文
<SagelessFox> ..
<SagelessFox> 我之前在终端上运行apt update && apt upgrade
<SagelessFox> 然后遇到了问题
<SagelessFox> 错误就像下面的这样：
<SagelessFox> 错误:23 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/multiverse DEP-11 64x64 Icons
<SagelessFox>   无法打开文件 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_multiverse_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz - open (13: 权限不够) [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<SagelessFox> 已下载 102 kB，耗时 24秒 (4,150 B/s)
<SagelessFox> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<SagelessFox> E: 无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/multiverse/dep11/icons-64x64.tar  无法打开文件 /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_multiverse_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz - open (13: 权限不够) [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<SagelessFox> E: 部分索引文件下载失败。如果忽略它们，那将转而使用旧的索引文件。
<SagelessFox> root@local~
<ubrl> SagelessFox:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> SagelessFox:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<SagelessFox> ..
<SagelessFox> 有没有人有想法。。
<abc_> SagelessFox: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<SagelessFox> 就是这个
<SagelessFox> 没用。。
<SagelessFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23727349/ OK.. my question again. Encountered problem during the update process. Error msg as pasted
<SagelessFox> 我在主频道发的
<abc_> SagelessFox: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-security_multiverse_dep11_icons-64x64.tar.gz
<abc_> SagelessFox: ls -l 这个文件
<abc_> SagelessFox: 看一眼什么权限
<SagelessFox> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 103 1月   2 16:49
<SagelessFox> 主群里面有人建议我直接full-upgrade
<SagelessFox> 我有一点懵
<SagelessFox> 我以为只是权限问题
<abc_> 那你就试试，说不定就好了
<SagelessFox> 。。。
<Madper> ..
<SagelessFox> 不行
<SagelessFox> 但是错误信息变了，现在是另外一个地方权限不足了
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice中的交叉引用能否引用其他文档中的内容。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482321 在写论文时，要求正文和图表是两个文件。例如我们命名正文.odt和图表.odt，在图表文件中有图1,图2.... 能否在正文.odt中写文章时： blabla 参见图1, ooooo
<^k^>  ─> (图2）， 通过插入交叉引用的方式插入图1和图2. zz: johnmy — 2017-01-02 21:23
<ubuntu-mate>   试过了将  ubuntu 16.10  iso  (64 bits) 安装在u盘,  但是不太稳定, 而且有时反应会很慢.  于是改装了 ubuntu-mate 16.10  iso (64 bits) , 但是间中仍会挂机.  请问大大们有否其他方案可以解决此问题 ?
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 关于kmail添加文件夹的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482322 全屏.png 如上图，就是在左上角的那个地方，添加一个文件夹，与qq文件夹并列，我感觉应该很简单，但是尝试了很久都没有成功。特来求助 偶尔有一次，用添加用户向导，添加完之后，自动就出
<^k^>  ─> 来一个文件夹，可是我在添加用户时就不行了 我的目的时一个邮箱账户，一个文件夹， …
<ubuntu-mate> 曾经看过有关 Molly-guard 这款软体, 也安装了, 只知道可防止系统突然挂机, 但不知如何使用.
<gebjgd> ubuntu-mate, use debian
<ubuntu-mate> Do you means debian linux iso instead of ubuntu and ubuntu-mate ?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 高级模式乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482323 启动是选择高级模式但是中文内容全部乱码，英文选项确实正常的，请问这是怎么回事，要怎么解决？ zz: maccloud — 2017-01-03 0:16
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-03
<xingcl> hi
<ubrl> xingcl:点点点.  09:35
<ice_walk> hi ,how input search text in w3m ??
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 编程序时，一个文件复制到另一个文件时出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482325 运行程序时，出现错误 ，但我不会修改 zz: Linzi0305 — 2017-01-03 9:42
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 安装R的很多包都安装不了，但是bioconductor上是有的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482326 > install.packages("biomaRt") 将程序包安装入‘/home/wuxiaoyan/R/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-library/3.3’ (因为‘lib’没有被指定) --- 在此連線階段时请选用CRAN的鏡子 --- Warning: failed to download mir
<^k^>  ─> rors file (cannot download all files); using local file '/usr/share/R/doc/CRAN_mirrors.csv' Warning messages: 1: In d …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 扔给你一个LibreOfficePortable for win 关联程序脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482327 警告：该脚本仅在xp系统下测试通过，不保证其他系统有效，出现任何问题，本人概不负责。 用法：复制下列代码，新建一个bat脚本，放置在LibreOfficePortable目
<^k^>  ─> 录中，双击脚本，按照提示操作。 [code] @echo off title Libreoffice关联程序 ::pushd %~dp0 mode con …
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  11:35
 * onlylove 不想码字
<Madper> imtxc: nnnd, 吓得老子17年都开始学编程了
<Madper> yuning: ^^
<Madper> yunfan: imtxc: 已经26了, 现在开始学编程来得及吗?
<yunfan> Madper: 为何来不及 江民杀毒那个人30多才学编程的
<claw-languid> Madper, 少年学哪个 hello world 呢
<Madper> claw-languid: 暂时在用c写hello world
<Madper> claw-languid: 不过c好难啊
<Madper> yunfan: 好的
<claw-languid> Madper, ˊ_>ˋ
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yunfan> Madper: 你不是会编程么
<Madper> yunfan: 不会啊
<yunfan> Madper: 怎么不会 shell也算编程
<Madper> yunfan: 我不会shell啊
<Madper> yunfan: 真不会
<Madper> yunfan: 我遇到shell的问题, 都扔给 yuning 解
<yunfan> Madper: 你不是在c记 怎么不会编程 难道是做前台
<Madper> yunfan: 我们组只负责刷bios, 测试驱动是不是工作之类的
<Madper> yunfan: 还有给驱动打包
<Madper> yunfan: 生成预装驱动的ubuntu改版镜像
<danzizi> 大家好
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  12:59
 * yuning 打包小能手路过
<yunfan> Madper: 这个难道不会用到shell?
<yunfan> Madper: 总不能都手工吧
<danzizi> 问一下,bios 是不是漏洞很多
<Madper> yunfan: 不会啊!
<Madper> yunfan: 为啥要用到shell???
<yunfan> Madper: 生成打包 怎么不用shell 难道每次都敲命令？ 敲多了不会写点shell?
<Madper> yunfan: 几个月都不需要碰一次, 真遇到了需要改shell的情况, 交给 yuning 就好了啊
<yunfan> 好主意
<Madper> yunfan: 改一下配置文件, 上传到服务器, 就自动打包了啊. 服务器上的脚本又不是我写, 早就是现成的啦
<Madper> yunfan: 驱动是硬件厂商提供的, 也不用我写
<danzizi> 没人理我....
<abc_> danzizi: 为什么会有这样的问题？
<yuning> 中年危机啊
<danzizi> abc_, 因为bios本少更新
<danzizi> 很少更新
<Madper> dantmnf: bug很多, 但是漏洞是不是很多就不知道了
<abc_> danzizi: ....
<yunfan> yuning: 中年危机不可怕 可怕的是种族危机
<yunfan> yuning: 10年以后 不知道ai能替代多少人 我前一真还看到新闻说有人训练了能写py代码的ai
<yunfan> 想想我们 不写代码了  搬砖都不如民工呢
<yuning> 那倒是, 论体力论吃苦咱们哪点能和民主比
<danzizi> 爲戰爭做好準備
<danzizi> 我们的经济模式必然带来战争
<claw-languid> :-/
<danzizi> 大约2030年左右,中国就会崩溃
 * yuning 能不能活到2030年也是个问题
<yuning> 就凭北京的空气质量, 活一年少两年
<danzizi> 无奈
 * claw-languid 最终都会被续的
<danzizi> 存钱不如存金子,到时候人民币就是擦屁股纸
<onlylove> yuning: 求度
<onlylove> 自己的机器编译不成，然后发现jenkins也不行，真悲剧
<onlylove> yunfan: 案桌app都能在线做啦，赶紧改行吧
<danzizi> 为何老是断网
<onlylove> danzizi: 网警在查你，赶紧跑路吧
<danzizi> 我不怵他们
<danzizi> 网警算什么
<danzizi> 一群乌合之众
<danzizi> 我们需要战争
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04 关于vpn pptp链接失败的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482328 syslog的报错信息是这样的 Code: Jan  3 13:23:55 zm com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences[2845]: Acquired the name: com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences Jan  3 13:25:56 zm NetworkManager[2893]: <info>  [1483421156.8200] audit: op="connection-acti
<^k^>  ─> vate" uuid="efab3762-214a-45e4-bf4c-6d5c9a0e7ea0" name="VPN 连接 1" pid=3998 uid=1000 result="success" Jan  3 13:2 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 父进程向子进程发送一个信号，然后等待子进程终止；子进程接受信号，输出自己的状态信息，最后终止自己  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482329 程序如下： #include <sys/types.h> #include <signal.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <unistd.h> void ha
<^k^>  ─> ndler(int signo) { printf("this is child process,pid=%d ,parent id=%d \n",getpid(),getppid()); } int main() { int pid …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu怎么连接天翼校园wifi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482331 我用的是电信的校园wifi 这个wifi不能通过网页登录，只能通过专门的客户端登录、 but客户端又没用linux版本的，所以比较郁闷用ubuntu怎么登录上去 望知道的朋友指教指教 zz: RMT — 20
<^k^>  ─> 17-01-03 15:29
<yugioh> 我的/boot/grub2/x86_64-efi是个btrfs子卷，这个目录下存了loopback.mod这个文件，结果就导致grub2里面引导的时侯insmod loopback 失败，这个怎么办?
<yuning> yugioh, 生成 grubx64.efi 时把 loopback.mod 嵌入进去, 这样它就不用从外部加载
<yuning> yugioh, 具体来说 grub-install 时把 loopback 加入到 --modules 参数列表中
<yugioh> @yuning 这样要重装grub啊
<yuning> yugioh, 那就把 boot 分区独立出来
<yuning> yugioh, 不过连 grub 重装都不允许估计想独立 boot 分区也不行吧
<yugioh> 要不我把它从子卷拷一份出来吧
<yugioh> 把所有的mod文件都拷到不挂载时的x86_64-efi目录下
<yuning> 应该也行, 不过一旦 grub 升级过那除非重拷否则再次 boot 可能会出问题
<yugioh> 嗯
<yugioh> linux下除了okular还有什么好的pdf阅读器没?
<yugioh> 我用它打开有的pdf，中文显示乱码
<yugioh> 好像是没装poppler-data
<yugioh> 我装上也许就好了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一颗牙 : 约翰:"你爸爸简直像个吝啬鬼,你看看,他是一个制鞋匠,你还穿那么破的鞋子。" 汤姆:"那你爸爸呢?他是个有名的牙科医生,而你小弟弟却只有一颗牙！"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 烦躁，，下班
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 为什么ssh连接VPS那么慢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482332 访问web还马马虎虎，但是ssh慢死，偶尔还断，或者根本连不上 什么原因？ 有没有解决办法？ zz: arbor — 2017-01-03 18:38
<luckiiii> Madper: 你现在和喜欢的人在一起了吗
<Madper> luckiiii: 懒得聊这些了
<luckiiii> Madper: 一点微不足道的关心 :P
<Madper> :-)
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 一个目录属于某用户组，rwx权限，为什么进入不去，求大神解释  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482333 新建了一个freestyle4568用户，然后创建了pencil组，新建了一个test目录，所属用户组为pencil，但是一个进不去？？？ 求救 命令.PNG 在线等 zz: fr
<^k^>  ─> eestyle4568 — 2017-01-03 20:10
<danzizi> finally
<danzizi> fixed my connection
<danzizi> 慶祝
<danzizi> 庆祝
<alexxey> 吭吭
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 如何在已经分出 var,tmp分区的情况下，把这两个分区挂载到内存？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482334 我笔记本8G内存，当时很多时候空闲达到60%左右，然后硬盘ssd128G,所以想把经常要读写的分区挂载到内存中去，求教如何实现啊？ ubuntu16.04 和 debian8 上实现
<^k^>  ─> 有区别吗？ zz: loveofmaria — 2017-01-03 21:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助，Ubuntu下win7无法进入了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482336 新手求助……之前一直挺好的，不知道今天是误删了文件还是什么原因，windows7系统进不去了，开机选择进入windows系统时显示DDBHJ is missing.请按Alt,Ctrl和Del键restart怎么办，怎么恢
<^k^>  ─> 复 zz: lintingting — 2017-01-03 22:25
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab120.16 #1 SMP Tue Dec 13 20:58:28 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 启动器图标大小和自动隐藏失灵？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482338 从12.04自动升级到16.04后发现启动器设置时图标大小不能设置，自动隐藏也不能用？求高手解决。（wubi 安装在win10系统上） zz: wdfnh — 2017-01-03 23:28
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu使用shadowsocks  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482339 装了shadowsocks-qt5 服务器也连上了 可为毛还是进不了Google呢 zz: RMT — 2017-01-04 9:28
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 请假 :    相信大家都还记得,小学时代请事假一定都要事先递假单给老师。我同学教小学三年级,有一天她的一个学生因为奶奶过世要出殡,必须回家,所以在事假单的'事由'上写着:'出殡'。我同学纠正他说,'事由'应该是请假的人要去作的事才对,结果小朋友点点头、拿回
<^k^>  ─> 座位改,不久后拿来改过的事假单,只见'事由'由'出殡'改成----'陪葬'！
<Madper> imtxc: 早.
<Madper> imtxc: 你开始写ai了吗?
<yunfan> fua
<yunfan> imtxc: 白人斩超记录完成了没
<onlylove> happyaron: http://top.jobbole.com/36021/?utm_source=blog.jobbole.com&utm_medium=sidebar-top-news
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 016年报告漏洞最多的软件产品--Android - 资讯 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> yunfan: 你是问 imtxc 今年的目标?
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛ubuntu这bug那么多，默认剧难用的系统，反而漏洞少
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯哼
<Madper> onlylove: 都是同行的衬托
<Madper> onlylove: 我们烂, 同行比我们还烂
<yugioh> btrfs以@开头的名字的子卷是什么意思
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上帝是谁? : 儿子:妈妈,上帝是白人还是黑人?妈妈:宝贝,上帝是白人也是黑人！儿子:那上帝是男人还是女人?妈妈:宝贝,上帝是男人也是女人！儿子:哦。我知道了,上帝是迈克尔·杰克逊！
<qiao_> 好没人气，推荐几个中文聊天频道吧？
<Madper> qiao_: 没了
<Madper> qiao_: irc本来就是被遗弃的东西
<qiao_> 关键是氛围变了，以前技术交流起来很热情，这两年聊技术问题回应的人太少
<Madper> qiao_: 最近两年没见有人问过技术问题啊
<Madper> qiao_: 要么就是特别小白的问题, 完全可以在网上搜到
<Madper> qiao_: 要么就是我这种, 来了就是为了吹水的
<abc_> Madper: 你明明是开车的
<Madper> abc_: 你还要车嘛?
<abc_> Madper: 不要了，再也不上你的车了
<Madper> abc_: tek-072
<abc_> Madper: 不！向黑车说不！
<qiao_> 这个频道里有没有玩儿tensorflow的？
<Madper> abc_: 搜一下呗, 万一不是黑车呢?
<Madper> qiao_: 没听说
<Madper> qiao_: 玩tensorflow的都在忙着焊gpu呢, 没空来这里水
<f3ngt1ng> http://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/
<ubrl> f3ngt1ng: ⇪ Torrent downloads and distributions for IP 138.128.206.111
<f3ngt1ng> 看看自己下载了什么
<abc_> Madper: ...封面杀手啊！
<Madper> abc_: 不杀啊
<qiao_> web上中文范例太少
<Madper> qiao_: 看英文呗
<abc_> Madper: ...
<qiao_> 唉。。。一把年纪了还要学英文
<yugioh> @qiao, 你用tensorflow来干什么?
<Madper> qiao_: 我这把年纪了, 也要学英文啊
 * Madper 圣培露不如巴黎水好喝. 鉴定完毕.
<abc_> Madper: 三上悠亞还可以
<Madper> abc_: 是啊, 还挺好的啊
<Madper> abc_: 年轻就是好啊
<abc_> Madper: 老司机这次没坑我
<Madper> abc_: 你懂个啥? 之前那些灵车是稀有车种!
<Madper> abc_: 你不珍惜
<abc_> Madper: ....
<Madper> abc_: 这种存片量几千万的常规片子有啥好看的
<abc_> = =!
<Madper> abc_: 到处都是这种片子啊? 看不腻啊?
 * abc_ 服…… Orz
<Madper> abc_: 来, 我给你推荐个另类的?
<abc_> Madper: 不用了！
<abc_> Madper: 我下车弓
<abc_> s/弓/了
<Madper> abc_: 哦槽, 什么输入法?
<abc_> Madper: 仓颉
<Madper> abc_: 赞.
<Madper> abc_: 仓颉好学嘛?
<Madper> abc_: 打字快嘛?
<yugioh> 你们在说什么，听不懂啊
<Madper> abc_: 有没有速成教学?
<abc_> Madper: 我学不会五笔才学的仓颉
<Madper> abc_: 赞赞哒. 打字快嘛?
<abc_> Madper: 不快，学了两个月了，45字/min
<yugioh> 仓颉是一种形码还是声码?
<yugioh> 还是形声混合的?
<Madper> yugioh: 形码啊必须
<Madper> yugioh: 不然弓/了怎么出来的
<abc_> Madper: 我在这学的 https://zh.wikibooks.org/wiki/%E5%80%89%E9%A0%A1%E8%BC%B8%E5%85%A5%E6%B3%95/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 倉頡輸入法 - 维基教科书，自由的教学读本
<yugioh> 我用的是二笔，是一种声形混合的
<abc_> Madper: 用双拼的时候 85字/min
<abc_> yugioh: 求教学链接！
<Madper> abc_: 双拼重码率跟拼音一样啊
<abc_> Madper: 但是按键少啊
<Madper> yugioh: 快嘛? 好学吗? ios上有对应输入法嘛?
<onlylove> abc_: 这年头还有人看wiki？我反正被坑的不行
<Madper> abc_: 我主要是为了应付手机输入
<Madper> onlylove: 我看啊
<Madper> onlylove: 为啥不看wiki?
<abc_> onlylove: 不是维基百科，是 wikibook
<yugioh> @Madper 好学
<Madper> yugioh: 有没有推荐的教学文档?
<yugioh> IOS我没用过，不知道，但是linux下是有的
<yugioh> 我打字一直不快
<yugioh> 但有高手打的快的
<abc_> Madper: 不推荐在手机上用仓颉，没有容错和自动纠正
<Madper> abc_: 恩...
<abc_> yugioh: 上周学了一下二笔，'来' 字是 ll, 我都没看懂为什么……
<abc_> 而且方案太多，我也没明白 fcitx 里面是哪种
<yugioh> 因为是一横一点啊
<yugioh> 所以是l
<Madper> 二笔是我这种倒插笔的克星啊
<yugioh> 你写来字的时侯，不是先写一横再写一点的么?
<Madper> 试（SPHA）	S（首音）	P（丶㇊）	H（一一）	A（丨一）
<yugioh> 所以就是ll
<abc_> Orz 我先写两横
<Madper> 什么鬼? 第三个是两个横嘛? 不是横和弯钩嘛?
<yugioh> 嗯
<Madper> abc_: 你倒插笔比我还严重
<Madper> abc_: 你这个异教徒
<abc_> Madper: 我也觉得是横和弯钩
<yugioh> 所以试  sp;
<yugioh> 的确是横和弯钩
<yugioh> 所以第三个应该是;
<happyaron> onlylove: 公布漏洞的人少呗
<abc_> 好难 Orz 二笔太小众了
<yugioh> 也有些地位的
<yugioh> 我记的小时侯有一本字典的查字法就是按照二笔的规则来查字的
<abc_> yugioh: 厉害！
<onlylove> 不爽，自己把手机玩残了，还要抽时间刷掉
<onlylove> 国内市场真渣
<onlylove> 根据nyfair的说法，google市场一样渣
<onlylove> 我以后还是自己找apk吧
<abc_> onlylove: 两害相效取其轻
<onlylove> abc_: 可不可以没有害，刷机很麻烦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 问题是你有比google市场更好的选择么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没有
<abc_> onlylove: 自已找 apk 也不一定安全，f-droid 包又太少
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这不是废话
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥时候写个stm32的键盘主控我用下
<gebjgd> onlylove, opengapps pico
<onlylove> abc_: 自己找，我可以上模拟器
<abc_> onlylove: ....
<gebjgd> onlylove, 驱动你要找李老板
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥，驱动不是通用的么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我不会写驱动
<gebjgd> onlylove, 从来就没碰过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人gh60可是插上就用的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 毛啊，我以为啥，你不是弄单片机的么
<onlylove> abc_: 市场难道我要在模拟器上装一堆市场，挨个试？
<onlylove> abc_: 那样不好，太麻烦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必须不是
<abc_> onlylove: 那就没办法了，你可以和我一样，不在手机里面放重要的东西
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我很软
<onlylove> abc_: 我没放重要的东西啊，但是就算那样，玩残了也很不爽阿
<gebjgd> onlylove, 但是技巧好
<abc_> onlylove: ....这就没办法了，我还没遇到玩残的情况
<onlylove> imtxc: gebjgd 说他技巧好，你有时间去验证下
<gebjgd> onlylove, 贵圈真脏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你这句话让我很迷糊，我想了半天，只能往那个方向想了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实我不是很确定你那句话是和谁说的，许是发错了呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 别装了 基佬
<yunfan> gebjgd: 最近德国爽嘛
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不知道  刚从国内回来
<gebjgd> yunfan, 柏林那么好的事情没赶上
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 你居然也会回国办事
<gebjgd> yunfan, 探亲  渡假
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还可以度假，真好
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有假期不度假干嘛
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那也得有
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 百思不得其解：samba4匿名共享问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482342 在debian8.5和ubuntu16.04下安装了samba4，配置完全相同，在debian下访问一切正常，但在Ubuntu下总是提示没有权限访问。 共享文件夹的权限都做成777了还是无法访问。 smb.conf 的配置如下：
<^k^>  ─> Code: [global] workgroup = WORKGROUP serurity = user dns proxy = no map to guest = bad user usershare allow guests = …
<yunfan> gebjgd: 嘿嘿 渡完假继续面对难民
<gebjgd> yunfan, 基本看不到
<gebjgd> yunfan, 又不住在一起
<yunfan> gebjgd: 虽然不住一起 但是又不能完全隔离  除非像美剧 incoporated 那样隔离
<yunfan> gebjgd: 或者你像我一样宅  :D
<onlylove> yunfan: 宅也得出门买东西不是
<gebjgd> onlylove, 一周去一趟超市  一车东西拉回来
<onlylove> vmware的网络没救了，github 2kb
<onlylove> abc_: 有mtk通用的aosp不
<abc_> onlylove: 没用过
<onlylove> abc_: 有7最好，没有5.1页凑合
<abc_> onlylove: 我用的是高通的
<onlylove> 又要在自己机器上compile google那堆烂代码
<abc_> onlylove: nubia z7 mini
<onlylove> abc_: 我在想是不是直接买新的算了，反正1G的内存也有点寒碜
<gebjgd> onlylove, 小米红米4
<Madper> gebjgd: 红米不考虑. 小米系列还可以.
<gebjgd> Madper, 红米多好
<gebjgd> Madper, 有什么不考虑的
<gebjgd> Madper, 双卡
<Madper> gebjgd: 红米就是山寨厂啊
<gebjgd> Madper, 小米不是山寨厂？
<Madper> gebjgd: 小米不是啊
<Madper> gebjgd: 红米是odm设计然后跟小米一起卖, 卖了之后两人分成. 实际上小米不管硬件设计之类的
<Madper> gebjgd: 小米note也才几百块, 还双卡双待, 没理由买红米啊
<gebjgd> Madper, 小米note？
<Madper> gebjgd: 啊
<gebjgd> Madper, 太大
<Madper> gebjgd: 对啊
<Madper> gebjgd: 这倒是
<gebjgd> Madper, 只爱5吋屏幕
<gebjgd> Madper, 大了 裤子兜装不下
 * onlylove 看看清理下硬盘去sync那一堆代码去
<onlylove> google真不厚道
<Madper> onlylove: 有代码了还没有pre-compiled的镜像?
<gebjgd> Madper, 但是小米max有点让我心动
<gebjgd> Madper, 我是要么5吋 要么奔着7吋去
<Madper> gebjgd: 6.44
<onlylove> Madper: 你家aosp有pre-compiled的？我没compile过
<gebjgd> Madper, 对
<Madper> gebjgd: 当平板用?
<Madper> onlylove: google上搜不到pre-compile的?
<gebjgd> Madper, 反正不能放裤子兜里 无所谓了
<Madper> gebjgd: 恩
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁说的 一号店能送到家啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 搜 攀枝花枪击事件 上午的事
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有然后 给你看看新闻而已
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国发快递到贵国运费大概要多少？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 很贵
<gebjgd> yunfan, 22,00 EUR èµ·
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：upgrade系统并重启后，外接鼠标键盘响应变迟钝了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482343 OS：Xubuntu 14.04.05 LTS 64-bit 硬件：笔记本电脑 sudo apt-fast upgrade系统并重启之后（鼠标键盘一直插着呢，没动，前面还用着好好的，升级后就歇菜了），发现外接的鼠标
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是最近欧元跌了吧
<gebjgd> yunfan, 还那样
<gebjgd> 7.23432
<yunfan> 最近贵国那个外汇管制  我在想 是不是可以找个第三方小国的货币做中转 绕开限制
<Madper> yunfan: 你根本没办法在国内兑换小国货币啊
<yunfan> Madper: 通过网络呗
<Madper> yunfan: 通过网络的话, 美元也没限制啊
<yunfan> Madper: 有啊  美元国家追查呢 我说的是银行网络
<onlylove> yunfan: 比特币咯，听说又到1000刀了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿
<onlylove> vmware的网络有毒！
<onlylove> 个位数的下载速度
<yunfan> 前几天断了个光缆
<onlylove> 除了会剪还会做甚
<onlylove> 你说这我突然想起，前两天opendns好像莫名挂了，然后我又换回联通的了
<onlylove> 不知道是闰秒还是光缆
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=50954
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Linux与TPM2
<onlylove> 微软一直在努力搞硬件厂商呢
<Madper> yunfan: 还好我有路子突破美元的外汇管制.
<yunfan> Madper: 请讲
<Madper> yunfan: 我师弟在美帝, 我给他打人仔, 他换算成美金帮我存着
<Madper> yunfan: 等到人仔大规模贬值, 我再抽一点儿出来兑换成人仔在国内过日子用
<yunfan> Madper: 额 这个我以为是大家都知道就不说了
<Madper> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> Madper: 问题在于你怎么打给他
<Madper> yunfan: 支付宝
<Madper> yunfan: 10w 20w之类的支付宝转账, 根本没人管啊
<yunfan> Madper: 那支付宝如何换美元 换有没有限制？
<Madper> yunfan: 不用啊, google内部有兑换机啊
<Madper> yunfan: 我只打人仔过去
<Madper> yunfan: 他帮我兑换成美金啊
<Madper> yunfan: 然后他存着
<yunfan> Madper: 我知道啊 我是说他找谁换 直接找当地银行么
<yunfan> 如果找国内银行的分行 貌似也要累计额度啊
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 这个英文网站出现的方块是什么?元素审查功能看不到是什么字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482344 这个英文网站出现的方块是什么?元素审查功能看不到是什么字符 左上角和右上角都有类似的方块,但方块的内容好像不一样 2017-01-04-173706_1440x900_scr
<^k^>  ─> ot.png zz: 科学之子 — 2017-01-04 17:37
<yunfan> 如果他是外籍 那量大了估计也会被列入反洗钱关注名单吧
<yunfan> Madper: 如果他找外行兑换 那是离岸人民币 汇率貌似不一样的
<yunfan> Madper: 还是去趟果敢把钱带出去把
<onlylove> 这科学之子好烦，整天搞事
<Madper> yunfan: 不是外行
<Madper> yunfan: google给员工的福利啊这是
<Madper> yunfan: 用的是google汇率
<Madper> yunfan: 你用google查汇率, 返回多少, 就用多少来换算
<Madper> yunfan: 也不收手续费之类的
<Madper> yunfan: 10w 20w人仔, 没人管的
<emind> 有人在吗
<ubrl> emind:点点点.  17:50
<emind> python
<danzizi> hi
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  19:25
<danzizi> Hi~ o(*￣▽￣*)ブ
<danzizi> 一羣人渣
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都不在本班机上 : 各位女士,各位先生,这是机长广播。" 欢迎各位搭乘本公司的班机,我们公司的空服员里, 有很多是民航业界里最称职、最尽心而且最漂亮的。 但是很抱歉,她们今天都不在本班机上。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 06.10上不了网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482345 老电脑装了ubuntu 06.10，火狐浏览器打开英文ubuntu网站，另可打开火狐浏览器英文网站，在浏览器里输入qq（腾讯）或百度，之后都无法查寻，请问高手怎么解决？ zz: tongsuntech — 2017-01-04 21:53
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-05
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu 如何设置顶部 menu bar 上面的图标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482347 如题～ zz: TianyiZhang1118 — 2017-01-05 0:55
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 10.04没有中文选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482348 使用vmware安装后，系统默认英文，进去language选项里面安装语言包都没看到有Chinese zz: pcbaby888 — 2017-01-05 6:41
<yunfan> Madper: 哼哼
<Madper> abc_: 过, 用二笔怎么输入啊? g; 不行啊
<Madper> abc_: 难道第一二笔不是横折?
<Madper> abc_: 卧槽, 竟然是 gj.... 竖勾竟然算是竖! 卧槽...
<abc_> Madper: = =
<Madper> abc_: 说好的带折就算折呢
<abc_> Madper: 我就知道个布局……
<abc_> Madper: 我主要用仓颉和双拼的
<Madper> abc_: 昂...
<abc_> Madper: 二笔里面好像竖钧也算竖
<abc_> 勾
<abc_> 艹……老是打错
<Madper> abc_: 是啊.
<abc_> Madper: 不爽，用仓颉
<Madper> abc_: 我放弃了, 二笔不支持中英文混输
<Madper> abc_: 不方便我这种外企人事装逼
<abc_> Madper: .......
<yunfan> 用二笔
<Madper> abc_: 不过话说这玩意还真是简单
<Madper> abc_: 比五笔简单多了
<yuning> Madper, 小学还学过认知码呢
<abc_> Madper: 毕竟声称 10 分钟学会
<Madper> abc_: 确实
<abc_> Madper: 五笔太难了，我看一下就不敢学
<yuning> 这年头五笔的录入速度不一定比得过拼音吧, 尤其是聊天这类场景
<yunfan> abc_: 10分钟那是alphago的速度把
<abc_> yunfan: 学会和能打还是有个过程的
<Madper> yunfan: 我刚花了不到10分钟
<Madper> yunfan: 已经可以自己拆字打了
<Madper> yunfan: 就是还得想好久, 很慢而已
<Madper> yunfan: 完全不需要查键位之类的了已经
<yunfan> Madper: 能折腾个单手键盘么
<yunfan> abc_: 叫什么码来着
<Madper> yunfan: 不是有单手布局嘛?
<Madper> yunfan: 学习成本太高, 没啥收益
<abc_> yunfan: 啥?
<Madper> yunfan: 还不如买个tcl-blackberry的android新机器来写代码呢. 全键盘好用的很
<abc_> yunfan: 单手的…… T9?
<Madper> yunfan: http://money.163.com/17/0105/10/CA0R8FG1002580S6.html
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 黑莓键盘手机复出:TCL拿下运营权后推出首款新机_网易财经
<yunfan> Madper: 我知道这机器 但是不知道价格 你也知道 黑莓比较黑
<yunfan> Madper: 而且老实说 上了android就没啥意思了 我更希望他还是用qnx
<yunfan> abc_: 二笔为何不能支持字母和数字  然后做个专门的键盘多好
<yunfan> Madper: 另外 黑莓的键盘写代码 要好用 得修正一些键位 或者你弃用某些语言
<yunfan> 因为 ctrl alt不怎么好用
<onlylove> yunfan: 你直接说弃用emacs
<zwindl> yunfan: 二笔有个 26 键的方案
<zwindl> 另外，我是 abc_ 另一个 ID
<yunfan> 不过假如你用forth 可以避开这问题  因为可以基本不用特殊符号
<yunfan> zwindl: 26键什么
<onlylove> http://www.jiguo.com/article/article/17950.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 简约精致手感不俗:GANSS G.S-87机械键盘体验+改灯-极果
<yunfan> Madper: 你需要的是 typo2 for iphone
<zwindl> yunfan: 二笔不是需要 30个键来输入吗，有一个改进的方案是把各种东西压缩到只需要 26 个键了
<yunfan> zwindl: 卵用没有 还不如用数字键呢
<zwindl> yunfan: 你说的有道理
<zwindl> yunfan: 二笔的竞争力就是简单易学+重码率低，别的没什么吸引力
<yunfan> zwindl: 我看过  确实简单  但是这个东西有个字库 搜索下就知道了 可以优化的
<zwindl> yunfan: 我曾经为了好玩用了一阵子，实在是慢…
<Madper> yunfan: 你也在玩这个啊  https://github.com/google/grumpy/issues/27
<ubrl> ⇪ f: cant find import "grumpy/lib/_collections" · Issue #27 · google/grumpy · GitHub
<yunfan> Madper: 我吃饭的就是py 当然关注了
<Madper> yunfan: 但是生成的go文件编译不了...
<Madper> yunfan: 她们还不如直接放出一个docker让大家试试看呢
<yunfan> Madper: 是的  我这里压根就不能生成go  这帮google的人做事也坑跌
<Madper> yunfan: 我这里倒是能生成go文件. 我的测试脚本比较简单. import timeit
<yunfan> 顶着google招牌放出去的东西 居然都不能复现效果
<Madper> print timeit.timeit('"-".join(str(n) for n in range(100))', number=10000)
<yunfan> Madper: 我的是完全不能用 就算hello world也一样  因为是依赖库编译有问题
<yunfan> Madper: 你的go是版本多少的
<Madper> yunfan: 1.7
<Madper> yunfan: hello world我这里没问题的
<Madper> yunfan: 她们应该提供个docker镜像啊, 里面环境搭好了能直接用, 多好
<Madper> yunfan: 对他们来说也不费事儿
<Madper> yunfan:  echo 'print "hello world"' | make run    <-   你这句都失败了?
<yunfan> Madper: 那你出个dockerfile给他们发pr啊 这可是趁机搭车的好机会啊
<yunfan> Madper: 建议用alpine
<yunfan> 做底包
<yunfan> 接着就可以出个pip替代了
<Madper> yunfan: 不用. 我可是ubuntu core的拥簇.
<Madper> cc jamie_bennert
<claw-depressed> Madper, 拥趸
<Madper> claw-depressed: 赞.
<yunfan> Madper: 不错 很死中
<Madper> claw-depressed: 我的输入法没这个词
<claw-depressed> Madper, yongdun
<yunfan> Madper: ubuntu core大了点  另外装软件对aufs比较挫
<Madper> claw-depressed: 哦哦, 叼
<Madper> yunfan: 扯淡吧, 都用ubuntu core了, 还装个毛的软件啊. 哪儿有软件可用啊
 * Madper 感觉要被开除
<yunfan> Madper: 你提不提pr? 不提的话我晚上回去搭车
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助Chromium自动刷新的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482349 我的问题基本和下面链接一样，就是想定时刷新一个全屏模式下的Chromium网页，但他好像是树莓派OS，我是Ubuntu，xdotool已经装好了，代码该怎么写？ http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/qu ... ol-via-php 我试了另
<^k^>  ─> 一种方法，好像也不成功： #!/bin/bash WID=`xdotool search --title "看板 - Chroumium" | head -1` xdotoo …
<Madper> yunfan: 不提
<yunfan> Madper: 那就便宜我了  晚上折腾
<Madper> yunfan: 你来吧.
<Madper> yunfan: 这玩意完成度太低啊. 根本不像他readme里面说的那样.  标准库都没搞完呢
<yunfan> Madper: 不是啊 他说了  py标准库里大多是py的 那些是没有问题的 不用管  只有c的他才写在他里面啊
<yunfan> Madper: 而且老实说 他覆盖的那几个 以及重点支持的就够了 py标准库里乱七八糟的太多了
<yunfan> 这点就不如php社区 人家每年会清理不常用的
<yunfan> 所以py也是说一套做一套的
<Madper> yunfan: 不是吧, 缺失那么多, 都是因为是c写的?
<yunfan> Madper: 毛线啊 他的lib里的都是c的 所以他要专门实现啊  缺失的那些都是py 的 他懒得管而已
<Madper> yunfan: third_party里面有python的一部分
<yunfan> Madper: 那些跑service的用户的limit是如何生效的？ 我看普通用户 只要退出重登录就行
<yunfan> Madper: 有一些是严重依赖c库的 比如re
<Madper> yunfan: 是啊.
<yunfan> collections这种
<yunfan> 所以也放进去测试 估计是这个目的
<Madper> yunfan: 重新登陆就行
<Madper> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> Madper: 那些起服务的用户名不存在登录一说啊  比如用一个worker用户来起nginx
<Madper> su - worker
<Madper> yunfan: ^^
<yunfan> Madper: 所以su - worker的时候就等于登录了一次？
<yunfan> 那我明白了 服务器stop start下就可以了
<Madper> yunfan: 服务运行的时候也是临时切入到那个用户 然后启动吧.
<Madper> yunfan: 所以你su - worker过去设置, 然后重启服务应该就醒了
<yunfan> Madper: 是啊 我就是这样理解的
<yunfan> pchroot谁玩过呢
<Madper> yunfan: 是pbuild配套的pchroot嘛?
<yunfan> Madper: 就是那个不需要root的chroot
<onlylove> 这渣渣网络，迟早要完
<claw-depressed> 猹猹
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对html5有啥看法不，说说看
<yunfan> onlylove: 并无看法 我就希望 1 wasm快快出来 2 es6快快推广 3  dom的方法名可以不要那么冗长
<onlylove> yunfan: 我瞅上海好像有不少html5开发的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过看了下，很多都是jsjsjs，到处都是js
<yunfan> onlylove: 废话 既然提到h5 自然要js 总不能什么都用css
<onlylove> yunfan: 那直接说招js不就完了
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有好多人写nodejs啊 大佬
<Madper> onlylove: 在很多人口中的h5/html5已经不是单独的html了. 而是写现代化的网页/移动版网页/网页app的统称
<Madper> onlylove: 而这三个工作, 重心比较偏向js.
 * Madper 饿了
<claw-depressed> Madper, 我刚想说好饿
<Madper> claw-depressed: 今晚老夫炖排骨吃
<claw-depressed> claw-otaku
<claw-depressed> 擦
<claw-otaku> Madper, 我吃牛又饭去
<Madper> claw-otaku: 本来我想做干锅排骨, 但是我妹子说不想吃辣...
<claw-otaku> Madper, 食其家的牛又饭让人欲罢不能啊
<Madper> claw-otaku: 哪儿吃啊?
<Madper> claw-otaku: 哦哦
<Madper> claw-otaku: 改天我懒得做了也去试试
<Madper> claw-otaku: 穷啊, 吃不起外面的饭
 * Madper sigh...
<claw-otaku> Madper, 不如买啊，食其家那么便宜
<Madper> claw-otaku: 土豪口中的便宜, 恐怕不是我这种屌丝负担的起的吧?
<claw-otaku> Madper, 一碗温泉蛋牛又饭只要16啊，如果不加蛋大概15？
<Madper> claw-otaku: 好贵, 果然吃不起
<claw-otaku> Madper, 你买点肥牛片拒50出头了好嘛
<claw-otaku> s/拒/就/
 * claw-otaku 闪人了
<Madper> claw-otaku: http://item.jd.com/3913272.html?jd_pop=0357613d-1be3-489c-b823-ccd93a47a7a7&abt=3#none  5袋, 199.
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 【娱大厨西班牙伊比利亚黑猪】娱大厨 西班牙伊比利亚黑猪 肋排条 整肉原切 1000g/袋【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 99.00
<claw-otaku> Madper, 没货
<Madper> claw-otaku: 我抢到了, 所以今天炖排骨吃  (逃)
<Madper> claw-otaku: 山药排骨
<claw-otaku> Madper, 嘁
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Chromium如何在外部打开时自动在当前tab显示打开的链接?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482350 Chromium如何在外部打开时自动在当前tab显示打开的链接? Firefox有about:config browser.link.open_newwindow(浏览器内的打开方式) 和browser.link.open_newwindow.override.external(浏览器外
<^k^>  ─> 部打开) Chromium如何做到打开新链接时自动在当前tab打开?(求分别针对外部和内部,以及内 …
<emind> 竟然有这么多人
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 只有800×600分辨率 麻烦进来看看 方法试了几个了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482351 zero@zero:~$ lspci |grep -i vga 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5916 (rev 02) zero@zero:~$ xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, curren
<^k^>  ─> t 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600 default connected primary 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm 800x600 75.0* 网上一搜索基本就 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 二则2008鼠年经典笑话 : NO1:老鼠去方便,见熊也在,吓得不敢吱声,熊看了老鼠一眼,说:"你掉不掉毛?"老鼠哆嗦了一下不语。熊又问:"掉不掉毛啊,你?"老鼠战战兢兢地说:"不掉……" 熊一把抓住老鼠擦擦屁股走了！ NO2:母老鼠怀疑老公有外遇,她跟踪老公到草丛旁。一会儿
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 广西机电职业技术学院网络与信息技术协会前来报到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482361 www.gxnita.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guangheng — 2017-01-05 21:07
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何更新chrome浏览器中的flash？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482362 chrome版本 55 flash版本 23.0.0.185 统计信息: 发表于 由 wqzds — 2017-01-05 22:34
<lvjesus0> 有没有好的视频软件
<lvjesus0> 球推荐
<lvjesus0> 中文版没人吗
<_abc> lvjesus0: smplayer
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机能否模拟硬件RAID？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482366 既然QEMU能够用-device模拟MegaSAS、LSI SCSI等SCSI卡，那么能否通过加载OpROM的方式，模拟RAID的配置界面并在虚拟机中体验一把硬件RAID？ 其实我只是想在虚拟机中体验一把硬件RAID而已。 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 manami5 — 2017-01-06 3:39
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-06
<yunfan> iMadper: https://github.com/google/grumpy/issues/37 被人抢先了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: grumpy docker image · Issue #37 · google/grumpy · GitHub
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【求助】 libreoffice 无法正常显示MS office Word里的公式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482367 MS office wold里面用mathtype编辑的公式，在Ubuntu里面用libreoffice打开，结果公式显示不正常，其中 很多字母变成了中间是问号的黑色菱形图像，求大神们指
<^k^>  ─> 教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 guocun123 — 2017-01-06 11:00
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在ubuntu中无法使用virtualbox安装xp和win7镜像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482368 引导进去iso盘，一进去界面后，一点分区，window就出现沙漏图标，然后卡在哪里，不管是win7的镜像还是xp的镜像都是这样！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TianyiZhang1118 — 2017-01-06 12:22
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，搜狗输入法，如何将windows下的个人词库bin格式的，导到ubuntu1604下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482370 求助，搜狗输入法，如何将windows下的个人词库bin格式的，导到ubuntu1604下 统计信息: 发表于 由 junecl — 2017-01-06 13:25
<onlylove> 明天年会，真无聊
<violetzijing> onlylove, 仰慕年会啊
<iMadper> onlylove, 仰慕年会啊
<iMadper> claw-otaku: 大佬, victor为啥走啊
<claw-otaku> iMadper, 啥？又搞了个啥大新闻？
<onlylove> iMadper: 有毛好仰慕的，下午两点到晚上9点，不准请假 cc claw-otaku
<iMadper> claw-otaku: 你又不知道???
<iMadper> claw-otaku: 去看ce team的maillist去啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不去能怎么地?
<claw-otaku> iMadper, 没订阅
<iMadper> claw-otaku: 哦.
<emind> 年会不就是喝酒吃饭？
<claw-otaku> onlylove, 不能去怎么滴？
<iMadper> emind: 还有抽奖和跳裸舞
<onlylove> emind: 你吃7个小时？
<iMadper> emind: 新来的? 好面生啊
<iMadper> emind: 你吃7个小时？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我想吃七个小时...
<claw-otaku> 吃两顿啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 吃两顿啊
<onlylove> 擦，我把你们带进会场，你们替我去
<claw-otaku> onlylove, 抽到奖算我的么
<Madper|repeater> onlylove, 抽到奖算我的么
<onlylove> claw-otaku: 算,你俩分 cc Madper|repeater
<Madper|repeater> claw-otaku: 算, 你去吧
<emind> 跳裸舞？
<emind> 厉害了
<onlylove> emind: 你要去跳？
<Madper|repeater> emind: 你要去跳？
<claw-needy> emind, 你要去跳？
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 我决定写个bot.
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 随机重复别人说的话
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, 可以可以
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 对每个有目标的对话, 生成两个随机数, 如果都是单数, 就重复一下
<emind> 求种子
<Madper|repeater> emind: URAM-005
 * claw-needy 背单词好无聊啊
<Madper|repeater> emind: 自己google找种子吧
<imtxc> claw-needy: 我也好无聊啊
 * Madper|repeater 帮ali招运维了啊!
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 我也好无聊啊
<imtxc> claw-needy: 今天早上背的现在复习一个记不住
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 我一会儿过去来盘?
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 不了
<claw-needy> imtxc, 咋办啊咋办
<imtxc> claw-needy: 你一天背多少个
<claw-needy> imtxc, 100个
 * Madper|repeater 受到了成吨的打击
<imtxc> claw-needy: 我也打算降到 100 个了
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 降到100个???
 * claw-needy 一个月前每天背400个，背不动了。。。
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 卧槽, 3000词汇就很厉害了啊
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 对啊，现在每天 180 坚持了 40 天了
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 你10天精通英语啊
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 我的目标是 35000 啊
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 好屌.
<claw-needy> 看到单词就烦躁啊
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 不用这么叼吧
<yuning> \roll
<Madper|repeater> yuning: 最近贵组这么厉害了???
<Madper|repeater> yuning: 人均每天100个单词?
 * Madper|repeater 帮ali招运维开发啊
<yuning> Madper|repeater, 我是拖后腿的, 除去我他们人均更多
<Madper|repeater> yuning: 我也是啊.
<Madper|repeater> yuning: 我一天五个, 都经常坚持不下来啊
<yuning> Madper|repeater, 我一天一个都不背...
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 以后跟linaro的会你帮我开吧
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, plausible :-/
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 不用开视频, 他们也不知道是谁
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, 声音也不一样啊
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 听力还很差啊，只要一快我就不懂
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 我平时不怎么说话, 他们听不出来
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 现在我说完之后, 全体肃静20秒, 来理解我到底在说啥....
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 等我背到 15000 之后就练听力
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 好的....
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, hmm
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, 一般不都是：这人说的啥？算了不管了下一个
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 唯一开视频的会议主持人, 每次都是在我说话的时候收起笑容, 全神贯注的倾听
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 不啊, 他们真的想听我的updates啊. 还会继续问我啊.
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 不过好在我从来都会让他们失望
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, 大佬啊
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 所以他们对我也没啥期望了现在
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 替我去budapest吧. 帮我做demo展示.
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 我不去
<imtxc> 我要在北京呆着
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 我还没订机票呢
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 现在换成你, 来得及
<claw-needy> imtxc, 在北京得吸雾霾
<imtxc> Madper|repeater: 你不是都报销了
<Madper|repeater> imtxc: 报销的是门票
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, 你可以带 imtxc 给你翻 slides
<imtxc> claw-needy: Madper|repeater 这个可以
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 就一张门票
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 我不去了
<claw-needy> Madper|repeater, 你说这是我重要的 partner，没他我的 slides 翻不动
<Madper|repeater> claw-needy: 交给 imtxc
 * yuning 还是默默地刷题吧
<claw-needy> 大佬都在刷题，我还在纠结背单词
<Madper|repeater> yunfan: 有bsp开发经验嘛?
<yunfan> Madper|repeater: 没有 除了杭州和国外的offer不要考虑我
<Madper|repeater> yunfan: 杭州???
<Madper|repeater> yunfan: 你要去杭州??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<yunfan> Madper|repeater: 杭州是我国内我能接受的唯一城市
<Madper|repeater> yunfan: 发错认了...
<claw-needy> 233
<yunfan> Madper|repeater: 因为离家近 人文也适合
<Madper|repeater> yunfan: 杭州啊, 运维开发做不做啊. ali. 有个人找我要人呢.
<yunfan> 其他城市我都只是混混
<yunfan> Madper|repeater: 不去阿里
<yunfan> 三观不合
<onlylove> Madper|repeater: 阿里那种地方，月饼都能开除人，你还帮忙招人？
<Madper|repeater> onlylove: 是啊.
<Madper|repeater> onlylove: 我混口饭吃, 不管这么多
 * yuning 只要给钱多叫我顿顿吃月饼都成
<Madper|repeater> onlylove: 谁跟钱过不去
<iMadper> ...
<claw-needy> yuning, 那得消耗多少月饼。。
<imtxc> claw-needy: 本轮测试的正确率： 92%
<yunfan> 还没到饿死的地步 没必要去
<claw-needy> imtxc, 仰慕啊
<yunfan> 真到了要饿死了  估计也论不到
<onlylove> Madper|repeater: 说真的，你帮360招人都比阿里强，执照人进了360不会埋怨你
<imtxc> claw-needy: 11 点背完的现在记住 92....
<imtxc> claw-needy: 这是要智障了么
<iMadper> imtxc, 仰慕啊
<imtxc> claw-needy: 你用的啥软件啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 给你推荐个好的应用吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 不背单词  超级好用
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的  阿里最恶心的是他还吹自己伟光正
<claw-needy> imtxc, 傻背单词
<yunfan> 数字是闷声大发财
<iMadper> ... ...
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> claw-needy: 我也是傻背啊
<yunfan> 婊子做了 牌坊不立
<claw-needy> imtxc, 费劲得很，不想背了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你打算去哪国?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的那种我知道，不靠谱
<iMadper> imtxc: 我那种是背例句的
 * claw-needy 贫贱不能移啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 知道单词, 还知道什么时候用这个单词
 * bitsmix 刚来
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是从美剧里面找的例句
<iMadper> imtxc: 你试试看嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 又不会怀孕
<imtxc> iMadper: 我知道啊，还有那种看图背的，脱离了那个句子就想不起来了
<bitsmix> 今天 irssi 发布 1.0 了耶
<imtxc> iMadper: 这倒是
<iMadper> imtxc: 想起词来了不知道怎么用啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 例句才是最好的
<yunfan> claw-needy: 去卖土耳其烤肉
<iMadper> bitsmix: foobar都早就1.0了, irssi还有什么理由不1.0
<imtxc> iMadper: 收费嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 不收, 他家听力软件收费
<claw-needy> yunfan, 土耳其女性没人权啊
<claw-needy> yunfan, 不过 kebub 好吃
<iMadper> claw-needy: 瞎说, 阿拉伯国家女性地位最高了
<bitsmix> @iMadper 我知道。。只是今天正好撞上日子了
<claw-needy> iMadper, 蛤
 * yuning 觉得还是傻背听力和口语比较好用, 避免以前记住单词后却听不懂不会读不会用的尴尬
<iMadper> claw-needy: 你们都误会穆斯林了
<iMadper> claw-needy: 那些人不是真正的穆斯林
<claw-needy> 吃翔的日子里，还是 kebub 拯救了我
 * bitsmix 觉得学习外语还是得从骂人开始
<imtxc> yunfan: 不啊，我就是背背玩儿
<claw-needy> yuning, 傻背单词里好多发音都是错的……甚至有些对了，换了几次读音变成错的了lol
<iMadper> claw-needy: kebub是啥?
 * iMadper 词汇量异常匮乏
<imtxc> claw-needy: 对....
<claw-needy> iMadper, 土耳其烤肉
<iMadper> claw-needy: 哦.
 * yuning 觉得学日语可以从动画里开始, 但是学英语从美剧开始的效果却不太好, 是我看的量还不够吗?
<iMadper> yuning: 最好从跟bsci开会得时候跟adam学.
<iMadper> yuning: adam或者john_a
<claw-needy> yuning, 感觉动画里学日语也不行啊，动画里日语实际用得也比较少吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你吃饭么
<yuning> iMadper, LOL, 最近的会议都是我每次说点什么, 然后对方表示茫然, 然后我说我稍后更新在 LP 上...
<claw-needy> yuning, 我最近也在学日语……
<imtxc> claw-needy: 你厉害啊
<imtxc> claw-needy: 同时学两门？
<claw-needy> imtxc, 都记不住
<yunfan> claw-needy: 土耳其烤肉又不必在土耳其卖
<yunfan> imtxc: 原来是为了白木耳
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥？
<yunfan> 我觉得我也是词汇量超级少 得想办法提升下
<yunfan> 这样以后看英文小说方便
<claw-needy> 感觉不论是啥，都是猹猹
<yuning> claw-needy, 我倒是没在学日语, 不过日常用语听懂个两成还是办得到的吧, 感觉比我英语听力水平好
<claw-needy> 写作写作不行，词汇量上不去，sigh...
<yunfan> 写作不指望 我就希望看盗版科幻不费力
<claw-needy> yuning, 我懂你，比如 バカ　一定听的懂
<yuning> 所以还是 C 语言好啊, 语法简单, 词汇量少 LOL
<yunfan> 毕竟靠别人翻译太慢了
 * claw-needy 发现日语输入法还挺好用的
<iMadper> yuning: bf更简单
<yuning> claw-needy, 这种程度的看过小9的算术教室不就懂了么
<iMadper> manghuoer: 人呢
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 在啊
<yuning> iMadper, 对啊, 所以之前推荐你学 BF 啊
<yunfan> 要不从现在开始都说英文好了
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 你是掉线了吧
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我去吃啊
<claw-needy> yuning, 233 好巧啊你也看过
<yunfan> 改变从现在开始
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 好啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 没, 刚才不全不出来你了
<yuning> claw-needy, 东方啊, V家啊, 这些大派系的东西想避开也难吧
<claw-needy> yuning, 也是，不过东方我看的少，体系太庞大了
 * claw-needy 虽然用的东方系的手机铃声显得很东方厨似的
<yuning> claw-needy, 我也只是看看热闹, 以前V家的游戏和歌都接触不少, 现在和东方一样都只看 MMD 了
<claw-needy> yuning, 看热闹 +1
 * yuning 推荐大家玩这个: https://mm615657.itch.io/coming-out-simulator-2014-chs
 * iMadper 出发
<claw-needy> yuning, 我靠你发现了什么(°Д°)
<yuning> claw-needy, 新的大门 LOL
<yuning> claw-needy, 把你吓得都掉线了么...
<claw-needy> yuning, 是的呢
<yuning> claw-needy, 我应该提前提醒大家这是煎蛋上转来的 LOL
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 现在KVM的vga-passthrough支持多虚拟机共享显卡了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482371 多个虚拟机共用一个NVIDIA/AMD显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 manami5 — 2017-01-06 15:42
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • AlphaIM 智能拼音输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482372 Linux下面的输入法，似乎都不太好用，总觉得与搜狗，紫光拼音有点差距，做完第一个开源辞典软件：AlphaDict后，决定自己做一个试试看， 没想到一下子掉入了好大的一个”坑“里,足足花了近一年的时
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何用QEMU运行ARM64/PPC64/UltraSPARC/S390X等架构的Linux/Unix  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482373 在X86平台下模拟这些架构 就是S390X架构不知道怎么弄，其他的还好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 manami5 — 2017-01-06 18:12
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不升级firefox，可以更改firefox版本么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482374 ubuntu12.04 lts firefox 11.0，有些网站不能浏览！ 网站服务器会检测到firefox版本过低，提示不能浏览网站。 在不升级firefox前提下。 更改哪个firefx文件，升高firefox版本？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 moinan — 2017-01-06 19:58
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 这句话结尾的\; 表达什么含义  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482375 将/var/www/html/wp文件夹下面的文件(.git文件夹及其里面的文件不复制)，复制到 /tmp/test文件夹下， find /var/www/html/wp -mindepth 1 ! -name "*.git" -exec cp -r {} /tmp/test \; 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-01-06 20:
<^k^>  ─> 24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一群同学就是牛B : 我们的生物老师是刚毕业的小妞,看上去很好人！ 当我们段考后,我们班的生物''第一'' 她狠''高兴'' ...................................... 到一天的晚自习,她给我们上 人的血型 同学们太天真！ 老师:你们谁是B型血? 同学们:我.................！ 老师:你们谁属
<OUYOUYLOLO> da
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-07
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 伪终端究竟是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482376 将电脑设置为开机进入text mode. ctrl+alt+f7进入图形模式，点击这个图形模式下面的terminal 输入tty 得到pts/0 这个就是说明现在使用的terminal就是伪终端吧？ 为何有人说，这个是 that's an X server started from the tty1
<^k^>  ─> 不是伪终端？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-01-07 0:05
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 被認為該為 烏克蘭 全國大跳電事件 負責的 KillDisk 恶意软件 現在正瞄準 Linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482377 如果有一天 你的電腦出現類似 We are so sorry, but the encryption of your data has been successfully completed, so you can lose your data or pay 222 btc to 1Q94RXqr5WzyNh9Jn3YLDGe
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1298.html 真可惜 : "真可惜,您的丈夫这么早就去世了。" "是啊,他还剩可以吃三个星期零两天的药！真可惜！ "寡妇叹了口气说。 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 闲 聊 : A:你的马那次病了,你给它吃的是什么药? B:松节油。 (过了几天,他们又相遇了) A:你上次说给马吃的是什么? B:松节油。 A:那我的马吃了松节油,它怎么死了? B:我的马也死了。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04安装后启动桌面没有侧边栏，背景一闪一闪的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482380 主板：技嘉Z170X-UD3 显卡：技嘉GTX1080 用U盘安装的，主机里没有其他系统，装ubuntu时没有分区，直接用了默认的。 ubuntu装好之后重启桌面没有侧边栏，有个提示框显
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 每次开机都有Ubuntu16.04 has experienced an internal error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482381 近几天，每次开机都会报错，是什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobzhang1994 — 2017-01-07 13:51
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04浏览网页超级慢~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482382 Ubuntu16.04 浏览网页很慢，一直显示Looking up....。对Ubuntu及其衍生版基本无爱了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xukai_92 — 2017-01-07 14:33
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04浏览网页超级慢~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482383 Ubuntu16.04 浏览网页很慢，一直显示Looking up....。对Ubuntu及其衍生版基本无爱了~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xukai_92 — 2017-01-07 14:34
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04开机进不去了，卡在紫屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482384 昨晚睡觉前点击关机，就上床睡觉了，今天早上起来，发现电脑没关上，我可以输入密码进去，可以打开终端、浏览器，但是菜单栏不见了，左侧任务栏也不见了。 我重启后就进不去了，
<^k^>  ─> 选择启动ubuntu后，就卡在紫屏上。 请教怎么回事啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrCuriosity — 20 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04开机进不去了，卡在紫屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482385 昨晚睡觉前点击关机，就上床睡觉了，今天早上起来，发现电脑没关上，我可以输入密码进去，可以打开终端、浏览器，但是菜单栏不见了，左侧任务栏也不见了。 我重启后就进不去了，
<^k^>  ─> 选择启动ubuntu后，就卡在紫屏上。 请教怎么回事啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrCuriosity — 20 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 如何启动ubuntu的独立显卡, 显卡状态rev ff.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482386 lspic的最后一行 03:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330] (rev ff) rev ff 显然为休眠状态 如何启动? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jit_hakase — 2017
<^k^>  ─> -01-07 15:00
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 大神帮帮我 看看这是怎么回事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482387 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 W: http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... /InRelease : 密钥 6CE35A4EBAB676094476BE7CD259B7555E1D3C58 生成的数字签名使用了弱安全性摘要算法(SHA1) W: 仓库 “http://pp
<^k^>  ─> a.launchpad.net/elegant-gnome/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release” 没有 Release 文件。 [color=#808080]N: 无法认证来 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 常见的发行版是不是都只用Stable或Longterm的内核？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482388 常见的Linux发行版是不是都只用Stable/Longterm内核？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 manami5 — 2017-01-07 16:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/38746.html 搞笑笑话四则--发愁的是孩子们的5个妈 : 甲和乙在酒吧里喝酒闲聊。甲:"经济再不景气下去,养家糊口都难了呀……"乙:"你有几个小孩啊?"甲:"5个。"乙:"天呀,5个的确不好养!"甲:"孩子是个小问题,让我发愁的是孩子们的5个妈。"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机黑屏时间长  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482389 我是新手 请多关照 现在笔记本上安装的是win10 专业版64位 和ubuntu16.10 用ubuntu 来引导的win10和ubuntu启动 可是在安装完成后 按下开机键 电脑会黑屏大约10几秒 才出现引导菜单 请各位大师 有明白这方面的给带
<^k^>  ─> 点指点 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.p
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 两台电脑都装Ubuntu，可否共用一个home（同一块移动硬盘）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482390 因为目前回家后还有办公的需要，/home文件夹下文件很大，用云盘不能满足需求。所以我考虑能否把/home挂载到一块移动硬盘上。办公室和家里的电脑都安装Ubun
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • XFI THD在16.10下面检测不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482391 在声音那个设置项里面只有个nvidia的hdmi项，请问下怎么手动加载那个ctxfi模块呢刚转用ubuntu,在suse下系统装好就自动加载好了的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 netcap — 2017-01-07 21:46
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-08
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小米Air 13.3"安装Ubuntu和其他linux发行版，wifi不能使用解决办法，亲测有效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482392 转帖： http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/t-13177634 什么都不用更新，你只需要像下面这样做—— sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 最后一行加入 blacklist acer-w
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15694.html 这人是谁? : 又某日,与朋友上白云山,路边休息的时候见到客户公司的两位美女,过去打了一下招呼,又瞎扯了一会。转过身离开的时候听到背后两位美女不约而同地问道:"这人是谁?"崩溃中……
<danzizi> 大家好
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  11:15
<danzizi> 打醬油
<danzizi> 吹牛有益健康
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ping权限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482394 用root登录，然后ping 127.0.0.1. 提示socket: Permission denied 使用strace 将所有系统调用打印出来，发现，是使用ip协议的时候出现的问题。 capset({_LINUX_CAPABILITY_VERSION_3, 0}, {CAP_NET_RAW, CAP_NET_ADMIN|CAP_NET_RA0 socket(PF_INET, SOCK_RAW, I
<^k^>  ─> PPROTO_ICMP) = 3 capget({_LINUX_CAPABILITY_VERSION_3, 0}, NULL) = 0 capget({_LINUX_CAPABILITY_VERSION_3, 0}, {CAP_NET …
<bitsmix> 周末果然冷清
<Eliot0x1> hi
<ubrl> Eliot0x1:点点点.  14:09
<Eliot0x1> 嗯嗯
<Eliot0x1> 平时也是冷清不是
<bitsmix> LOL
<Eliot0x1> The specified location is not supported 打不开SAMBA提示这个
<Eliot0x1> 什么意思
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 输入密码登录，又回到登录界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482397 我在网上看到有人提问这个问题，解决方法是 1.alt+crtl+f1进入到tty1 2.sudo rm -r .Xauthority* 我按照这个方法不行，谁能帮我看看这是怎么回事啊 1.jpg 2.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 bugmaker — 2017-01-08 1
<^k^>  ─> 4:31
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：我的神舟笔记本电脑无法安装Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482398 型号是：K540D-I7D2 配置是： CPU ：I7-4710mq 显卡 ：GT940M 无法进入安装界面，试用都不行。在网上实在是找不到办法了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 我欲乘风而去 — 2017-01-08 14:34
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于华为3G/4G上网卡设备使用usb modemswitch的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482399 华为的上网卡设备（有HiLink的），在 Desktop 版本的 Ubuntu 插上就直接可以用，不用任何配置。识别成一个网卡！ 但是在 Server 版本的这类无图形界面的 Linux 版本
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小心为妙 : 小蚊子央求母亲准许他去戏院看戏,苦苦求了半天之后,母亲终于答应了。"好吧,你可以去,"她叮嘱道,"可是人家鼓掌的时候你要当心。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 开机后，gnome-software 的 cpu 占用率就非常地高。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482400 kill 掉对使用没有影响。 有人遇到过相同的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2017-01-08 18:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18615.html 健康秘诀 : 八旬老翁身强力壮,有人问其健康秘诀,他说:因为每次太太跟我吵架,我就出去散步。五十年来,大部分时间都在户外活动。
<neil_cn> ubuntu现有的依赖关系出了问题， 可以忽略吗？ 我现在装了一个软件， 依赖于另一个较低版本的软件， 但是那个软件在包管理里面已经没有了， 因此我编译的源码安装的。 就是想知道可以忽略现有的依赖关系问题吗？
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • （详细！）原创KVM、QEMU教程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482402 自己原创的，这是自己博客里的文章 blog.163.com/rkr077/blog/static/26852200520161117114627835 统计信息: 发表于 由 rkr077 — 2017-01-09 6:25
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36391.html 这些情侣可真够浪漫的。 : 他有空就用纸叠心形折纸,见到她就给她。这个习惯有多久了?他自己都不是记得很清楚。突然,有天,她电话里说:"今天有个收废纸的来,我问了价钱,然后把你送我的心形折纸都卖掉了…"顿了顿,"刚好九块钱
<^k^>  ─> ,等下你打扮打扮,我们一起去民政局领证吧"
<firer> 新年好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • cp复制大文件的时候,别的程序很卡,有什么办法限制cpu使用率吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486328 统计信息: 发表于 由 maosixili — 2018-01-01 10:35
<^{^> 现在的IRC 都没人说话了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 新年快乐！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486329 期待18.04，再等几个月 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunshinege — 2018-01-01 12:18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难以交差 : 一无所获的猎人:"有山鸡吗?我想买一只。" 屠宰商:"今天没有山鸡。先生,买只羊腿吧。" 猎人说:"不,难道我可以回家对我的太太说:'今天射中了一只羊腿'么?"
<jackzemola> hi
<ubrl> jackzemola:点点点.  16:38
<jackzemola> meiren shuohua
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32872.html 一模一样的老头 : 一出租车司机拉一名外地乘客绕圈。绕到第6圈时,乘客指着路边的一尊雕象说:"你们这的雕象可真多,一路上我都看见了6尊一模一样的。" 司机一身冷汗,忙说:"我们这地呀,就爱在路旁立一样的雕象." 乘客:"原来如此
<^k^>  ─> ,不过还有一点我不明白。为何每尊雕像下面都有一个一模一样的老头在卖苹果?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 贵国的马很健康 : 苏联看德国因盛产啤酒而每年赚进大笔外汇,决定仿效,开始派人研究制造啤酒的技术。第一批啤酒制造出来后,苏联送了一些样品给德国鉴定品质。 一个月后,德国回函给苏联:"恭喜,贵国的马很健康！"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两条腿 : "爸爸,我想今晚用一下您的汽车,可以吗?""那你两条腿干什么呢?"父亲显出莫名其妙的神情。"一条踩油门,另一条踩刹车。"儿子赶忙回答。    
<to0tadmin> hello
<ubrl> to0tadmin:点点点.  21:10
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 关于学习过程中的通信问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486330 我使用 Ubuntu 有一段时间啦， 最近着手在 Ubuntu 开发自己的一些程序， 一个令我痛苦的问题是我不知道一些问题到哪里去交流和提问， 我希望的是一个即时通讯工具， 更准确的说我希望存在技术环
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 为什么屏幕过一段时间就变暗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486331 版本是16.04，桌面是xfce4，屏幕打开一段时间后就会变暗，再过一会儿就关闭屏幕。 已经做了如下设置，仍不能解决问题： 1.关闭了屏幕保护。 2.电源管理里有关屏幕的选
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丈夫和小保姆 : 一女士,回家后,发现丈夫同保姆睡在一起。为了摆平此事,丈夫答应给妻子买件皮裤子。为了表示改邪归正,丈夫要赶保姆走。妻子说:且慢,我还想要件皮大衣呢！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高考减压笑话,轻轻松松进考场。 : 高考的时候,发现题目很简单,昨晚还浪费好多个小时来复习。于是就很轻蔑地想先闭目养神10分钟。睡醒之后一看手表,天啊！只剩10分钟了！md,卷面还是空的呢。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<moresecirc> :)
<imtxc> 哈哈哈
<MangHuoEr> 测试
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  16:38
<JunglePlus> join #freenode
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 运行错误出现/bin/sh: 1: -c: not found要怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486332 运行错误出现/bin/sh: 1: -c: not found要怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 minjiexu — 2018-01-02 19:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rCaIK5svAACfkIaJtnYAALrRgKDL2sAAJ-o356.jpg 这个喷泉巧得太给力了,终于找到亮点了
<riocke> hello
<ubrl> riocke:点点点.  23:06
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此聪明 : 上农艺课时,老师提问:"什么时候摘苹果最合适?"一个学生不假思索地回答:"在守园人的狗被锁起来的时候。"
<MangHuoEr> 早早早
<master> 西方笑话
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 偷吻 : 一天中午,一位长相动人的小姐,匆匆跑到警察局报案:"刚才我在公园散步时,被一个不认识的人偷吻了。" "那是个什么样的人?" "不知道。" "现在是白天,你怎么会看不清?"警官又问。 "因为我每次被人吻时都会闭上眼睛的。"
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 有好事没
<MangHuoEr> huntxu: 没有啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04lts 升级libvlccore9出错,求教如何解决?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486333 崩溃报告_999.png软件更新时出现如图所示的错误，请大家赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigwyvern — 2018-01-03 14:55
<houye> 额，这里还有人阿
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 能否在移动硬盘上一半安装ubuntu，另一半当u盘用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486334 整个一块SSD用来装Ubuntu感觉有点浪费啊，还想享受一下SSD快速读写的感觉 所以分俩区一个ext4 另一个NTFS，前者用来装系统，后者用来当移动存储介质，而且Ubuntu是可以识
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 能否在移动硬盘上一半安装ubuntu，另一半当u盘用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486335 整个一块SSD用来装Ubuntu感觉有点浪费啊，还想享受一下SSD快速读写的感觉 所以分俩区一个ext4 另一个NTFS，前者用来装系统，后者用来当移动存储介质，而且Ubuntu是可以识
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 能否在SSD上一半装系统，另一半当u盘使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486336 整个一块SSD用来装Ubuntu感觉有点浪费啊，还想享受一下SSD快速读写的感觉 所以分俩区一个ext4 另一个NTFS，前者用来装系统，后者用来当移动存储介质，而且Ubuntu是可以识别NTFS
<peet> 为啥要发三次？
<peet> 回答你说：可以的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一个崭新的植物人诞生了 : 一姐妹的小侄子,用"崭新"造句,"一个崭新的植物人诞生了"……（赵本山的功劳）。 
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • call_usermodehelper使用过程中遇到的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486339 在内核模块中调用“call_usermodehelper”函数来加载用户空间的应用程序，用户应用程序中用到了string file="";getline(std::cin,file);。请问使用“call_usermodehelper”加载用户程序后，用户
<^k^>  ─> 程序如何接收用户的输入呢？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fikofan — 2018-01-03 17:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可怜可怜他 : 一美女,一条狗,荒山野岭,点火烧烤。 一男子路过,看到她就像遇见了自己的天使,一只飞蛾在火堆旁旋转 想像:"此时此景,一去将不复返。" 男子抓紧时机:"我的飞蛾已扑向你爱情的烈火。" 女子:"现在它连渣也不剩了吧?" 男子:"请你可怜下它的主人吧。"
<^k^>  ─> 女子摸了摸狗说:去,可怜可怜他。
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSxzkex: PowaBanga ^k^ recursion[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSbxppcgyekk: ubot9 Taggnostr shengyao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSjnqhxmaif: syq leo_song darkwhite ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSvcgwq: EtherNet shengyao BenjaminDeuter ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSnleeurssjj: chihchun_afk phoenixlzx xux1217` ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSfcoqwp: exc3pt1on shengyao wenfeng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSimgfi: syq MangHuoEr frankyxhl â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSoehxdhlszo: yloves tonghuix_ recursion[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSsawzkpp: wych PowaBanga leo_song ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSbxrlvpdvtz: `z Chobits inara ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSjfdll: moonkyang L-ios wenfeng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSpxicsxt: inara EtherNet yloves â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<^k^> bootkiller150:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILSfwuqfh: ubot9 zhxt_ sinxccc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<bootkiller150> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A BUSY MEETING IS GOING ON NOW IN #/JOIN ITS A JOINT MEETING WITH THE DISCUSSION OF RE-ENSLAVEMENT OF NIGGERS..MESSAGE CHRONO OR VAP0R FOR DETAILStdxxpj: happyaron Greentime___ wenfeng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-04
<^}^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  09:04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一家之王 :      精神病医生问一位女患者:"请你告诉我,在你家里有没有夸大狂想的病例。"    "有的,我丈夫有时宣布他是一家之主。" 
<MangHuoEr> 早啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [教學] 隨身帶著走的作業系統 ~安裝Linux作業系統於隨身碟~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479162 我發現每隔幾個月就會有人問「如何製作便攜系統」： 2017-04-22 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=483609 2017-11-01 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=485790 2018-01-03 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=486334 可能還有其他
<MangHuoEr> 李老板呢
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItGoing: 早早早
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 早啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 点烛看....... : 有一个懒汉,每天都要要睡到中午11点钟才起来,但又死要脸子。有一天中午他跟往常一样起来,在刷牙刚巧他一位亲人走过看见了就问:你刚起来啊?还是那么懒！他说没有了,因为昨晚看电视太晚了所以起来晚了,他亲人想了一下说,昨晚不是没电吗? 他接
<^k^>  ─> 着说:我是点腊烛在看的。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu16.04 SSH 登陆另一台电脑，输入密码错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486340 我有两台的电脑，都安装了Ubuntu16.04，都用sudo apt install ssh安装了ssh，但是当我使用ssh IP登陆的时候（IP用ping测试没问题），要求输入密码，但是密码怎么输入都是提示Permission
<^k^>  ─> deny，please try again.首先，密码是正确的，我用密码可以解锁那台电脑，照着网上的教程， …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<EzioTA> cn.ubuntu.com
<EzioTA> 名字后面@后的地址是大家的ip吗？
<tajinping> 恩，应该是的
<EzioTA> 谢谢解答。：）
<tajinping> 你想干嘛？
<EzioTA> 不干嘛啊，第一次使用Ubuntu，就是想试试这些功能
<tajinping> 我也是，
<EzioTA> 23333
<tajinping> 我是深度Linux
<EzioTA> 我不太清楚，从老师的资源里随便找的，只知道是17.10
<EzioTA> 别的就不知道了
<EzioTA> About里只有Ubuntu 17.10
<tajinping> 奥
<EzioTA> 我是想学c语言，但是因为喜欢win10,但没有找到合适的编译器所以才入的Ubuntu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典幽默,开心过周未. : 儿子:我听说非洲有些国家的男人如今还要到结婚以后才认识他太太,是真的吗? 父亲:不单单是非洲,全世界都是这样。
<EzioTA> :)
<tajinping> 机器人
<EzioTA> 机器人啊
<tajinping> 恩
<tajinping> hello
<ubrl> tajinping:点点点.  15:54
<EzioTA> 我还以为是管理呢
<EzioTA> tajinping hello，这个是私聊吗？
<tajinping> 恩
<tajinping> 反正没人
<EzioTA> 也是
<tajinping> 上边挂了几年没见过活人聊得火热的
<EzioTA> ：）厉害厉害，国外的我没去过，主要是去了看不懂2333
<tajinping> 都是挂机的
<EzioTA> emmmm在这里挂机有好处吗？
<tajinping> 没有
<tajinping> 是种习惯吧
<EzioTA> 不懂，或许就是爱好吧
<EzioTA> 对，习惯
<tajinping> 不挂总感觉少点啥
<EzioTA> 233333
<tajinping> 牛很高冷不说话，萌新又不回来
<tajinping> 大牛
<EzioTA> 恩，这种样啊
<EzioTA> 我就先走了，快下课了，交下作业
<EzioTA> 拜拜
<tajinping> 88
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在已有win7情况下，安装ubuntu后启动找不到win7启动项，着急  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486342 不习惯VMware的ubuntu体验，就想装个双系统，然后通过u盘装的ubuntu,在分区的时候点的第一项“已有win7，保留个人数据。。。。”，然后装好之后在重启就没有w
<^k^>  ─> in7 启动项了，进不去，不知道是被删了还是怎么回事。 ×-Veriton-D430:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] × …
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • Veyon 翻译成什么中文名比较好？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486345 Ubuntu 每个版本都有一个对应的中文名称，有个中文名用起来感觉要亲切许多 Veyon 是 italc 的升级版本，可以远程访问和控制计算机，可以广播教师机屏幕，可以作为网络教室软件，跨平
<^k^>  ─> 台的开源软件。 主页： http://veyon.io/ 简体中文翻译页面： https://www.transifex.com/veyon-solutio …
<MangHuoEr> 很多人在这里的
<eziotauditore> 大佬们有梯子吗？
<eziotauditore> ....
<EzioTA> 那个问下，怎么能够使我的名字不会变化
<EzioTA> 每次进来改名字好麻烦
<EzioTA> emmmmm
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu17.10系统下硬盘安装deepin linux 15.5  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486346 昨天想要安装体验一下deepin linux 15.5，因为找不到U盘，于是从网上学习了一下硬盘安装方法，现已安装成功，贡献一下我的经验： 1、准备好一个大小为 20G 的 EXT4 分区用来做deepin
<^k^>  ─> linux的主分区，记住该新分区和HOME分区的标记（预备让新装的deepin linux和原来的ubuntu共用 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 取消婚姻 : 卡特夫人家的小猫在外面乱窜,一会屋顶,一会地窖。受扰的邻居敲开卡特夫人 的门:"你家的猫怎么这么疯跑?" "是这样,"卡特夫人解释:"我让兽医刚给他做了手术,最近正忙着到处取 消原先订好的婚姻。" 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 从ext4转换到btrfs会导致文件系统随机变为只读  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486347 跟着官方这个指示来做的：https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3 大致操作如下: 1.fsck原ext4文件系统 没问题 2.btrfs-convert 把原文件系统转换成btrfs 没报错，成功。 3.bt
<^k^>  ─> rfs subvol delete ext2_saved 删掉转换后留下的子卷 4. btrfs fi defrag -r btrfs balance start 整理碎片， …
<eziotauditore> h
<EzioTA> h
<EzioTA> 测试（勿回）
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 求助：ubuntu 14.04 安装 mpich.3.0.4 出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486348 我用的编译器是ifort 设置c编译器：export CC=icc 设置fortran编译器： export FC=ifort 设置ssh： export RSHCOMMAND=/usr/bin/ssh 输入命令行 ./configure -prefix=/home/ fvcom（用户名）/mpic
<^k^>  ─> h |& tee c.txt出现了 configure: error: C++ compiler icpc has neither iostream nor iostream.h. configure: error: ./ …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • GPT分区Win10+Ubuntu双系统安装成功经验谈（uEFI启动固态+机械和单机械硬盘）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486349 很少过来了，因为比较忙。对新事物感觉不敏感了，但是伴随XP的死亡win10真是体量很大。启动超级慢，办公室和家里电脑都要死的感觉。单系
<^k^>  ─> 统兼容性还是不很好。 为提速家里买来固态硬盘，CPU都是intel的G4400，单位是垃圾的Asus， …
<EzioTA> 午安
<EzioTA> 谁有那个c语言的教材
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "黄河"牌方便面 : 黄河壶口瀑布,黄河直下三千尺。钱总站在岸边,向远方眺望。 钱总将手一挥,镜头拉开,壶口岸边漫山遍野的威风锣鼓震耳欲聋地敲起来。锣鼓声中,从壶口瀑布中飞出一袋"黄河"牌方便面,下面打出字幕:厂名、厂址、电话等……配音(男高音,浑厚、铿锵有
<^k^>  ─> 力地):中华民族的骄傲！民族精神的体现！美味吃遍,还是"黄河"牌方便面！！！
<EzioTA> 2233333333333333333333333
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装系统失败版本是17.04 怎么解决啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486351 执行 grub-install /dev/dm-0 失败 我官方下载的17.04 然后用U盘装的.试了两次都是这个错误,怎么办!!! 台式机的,三年前的电脑.为什么提示这个错误啊 ,安装的时候 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaad
<^k^>  ─> ddzxc — 2018-01-05 14:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • Working lua and pointing LIBS to it  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486352 configure: - P4EST ------------------------------------------------- We did not find a recent lua containing the function lua_createtable. This is OK if the following does not matter to you: Including sc_lua.h in your code will abor
<^k^>  ─> t the compilation. You can fix this by compiling a working lua and pointing LIBS to it. When i install P4EST, the wor …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • aria2下载迅雷链接的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486353 ftp://e:e@g.dygod18.com:7559/ 丛林大反攻BD国英粤3语双字[电影天堂www.dy2018.com].mkv 这个地址迅雷可以下载，为什么aria2下载不了？几个地址转换的网址显示这个就是原网址。 谢谢～ Code: root@tux:~/Downloa
<^k^>  ─> ds# aria2c ftp://e:e@g.dygod18.com:7559/丛林大反攻BD国英粤3语双字[电影天堂www.dy2018.com].mkv 01/05 16 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31783.html 有什么关系呀 : 晚上楼下等人,一女神级熟妇带着一对小萝莉从面前飘过,顿时注意力高度集中…… 小萝莉悠悠滴问了一句"舅妈,为什么蛇爱吃老鼠?" 女神若有所思滴回答"因为熊猫爱吃兔子……" 我凌乱了,是不是我智商太弱,蛇吃老
<^k^>  ─> 鼠和熊猫吃兔子中间有什么关系?求科普。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • GPT分区Win10+Ubuntu双系统启动备份经验谈。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486354 前面已经有GPT分区，BIOS设定为EFI启动的win10+ubuntu安装方法了，一旦重新安装win10/ubuntu中的任一系统，如果按照以前的方法升级update-grub就不能引导系统了。 如何备份才能正确引导双
<^k^>  ─> 系统呢，其实很简单的，就是提前做好EFI分区备份， 一旦双系统引导不成功，就用U盘启 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 16.04下USB口全部失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486356 Hi，各位 求助一个问题 本人给公司开发了一套大规模的Android设备验证系统，可以通过USB口用adb对设备进行验证，最大一次通过USB Hub连接16台设备 测试流程是系统软件（Python）会生成16个线程，在
<^k^>  ─> 线程中通过调用system shell通过adb运行评估软件，然后重启手机再来一次 但是发现该流程 …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 害怕酒鬼 : 妻子:"亲爱的,别再喝了,你快要醉了。"丈夫:"醉了更好,这次导演让我演个酒鬼,我正想体验一下。"妻子:"好吧,那我回娘家去了。"丈夫:"哎,你干嘛要回娘家去呢?"妻子:"剧本,我看过了。那个酒鬼喝醉了就摔东西,打老婆。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 兼职 : 甲生是一位勤奋好学的学生,他利用寒暑假兼职赚取学费。白天帮肉贩割肉,晚上则到医院工作。 某晚,有位老妇因急诊要施行手术,由甲生用轮床推她进手术室。老妇看了甲生一眼,突然惊惶失色的狂喊: 「天啊！你是那个杀猪的,你要把我推到那啊９
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • vimrc文件打不开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486357 使用sudo su进入root,然后/etc/vim/vimrc,提示我没有足够的权限.请问怎么获得权限,还是我的设置问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 P71414050 — 2018-01-06 11:36
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 较　量 : 乌拉迪正在家吃饭,外面有人粗声大气喊他出来比试。他说:"你又不是我的父亲,要出门迎接,有事就进来。"那人傲慢地跨进房门,彼此相斗了一阵,乌拉迪突然将他高高举起,从天窗搡出去说:"常言道,失败的英雄无脸从原路回去,请你从天窗溜出去吧！ "
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 最新版Linux内核各位用了感觉有多少性能下降(就是那个Intel漏洞)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486359 最新版Linux内核各位用了感觉有多少性能下降(就是那个Intel漏洞) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2018-01-06 14:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 顾弄玄虚 :     一位客人在饭店要了菜,一顿王八。吃后想作弄厨师说:"这王八做的真好吃。"     厨师想了想说:"是啊,王八都爱吃"。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 朋友们,你收入多少 : 年收入300-1000万之间——二环外的房子爱买哪儿买哪儿； 年收入100-300万之间——三环外的房子爱买哪儿买哪儿； 年收入30-100万之间——四环外的房子爱买哪儿买哪儿； 年收入15-30万之间——五环外的房子爱买哪儿买哪儿； 年收入8-15万之间—
<u0_a1691>  /nick shejian
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 不能运行和安装向日葵远程控制软件 花生壳那个软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486361 如标题所示 参考了他们官网的教程：http://service.oray.com/question/3185.html 但是没出现我出现的问题，我的操作系统是linuxmint 安装版的，按照教程提示安装， ./start.sh At
<^k^>  ─> tempting to start sunlgin ------------------------------- ./start.sh: 第 76 行:[: !=: 需要一元表达式 unknown …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab126.1 #1 SMP Wed Nov 15 20:14:46 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<meiyang> msg hello
<meiyang> hello
<ubrl> meiyang:点点点.  03:16
<meiyang> hello my frind
<meiyang> friend
<meiyang> 有人吗？
<ubrl> meiyang:点点点.  03:17
<meiyang> hi
<ubrl> meiyang:点点点.  03:45
<meiyang> everyone
<meiyang> 没人嘛？
<meiyang> youren
<an-irc-explorer>  ohohoh
<an-irc-explorer>  not private
<yangmei555> helloooooooooo
<yangmei555> hello ggarlic
<yangmei555> exit
<yangmei555_> hi
<ubrl> yangmei555_:点点点.  04:10
<yangmei555> hello
<ubrl> yangmei555:点点点.  04:11
<yangmei555> hello
<ubrl> yangmei555:点点点.  04:11
<yangmei555_> what???
<yangmei555_> asfsfsdfsdfsfdsfdsfdsf
<yangmei555> what the hell is that
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 安装splint过程中出现错误：recipe for target 'cscanner.o' failed  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486363 各位大佬好，我在安装deal.ii过程中提示没有splint，然后就去安装splint了。主要步骤如下： sudo mkdir /usr/local/splint cd splint-3.1.2 ./configure --prefix=/usr/loca
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-07
<aaacat> Hi yangmei
<yangmei555>  Hi cat!
<yangmei555> aaacat: Hi cat!
<aaacat> yangmei555: yes i am hahahaah!
<aaacat> 大家不说话的？
<yangmei555> what do want to talk about?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 恶意中伤 : 法官先生,有人把我说成犀牛,我可以告他恶意中伤罪吗? 当然可以。他什么时候把你当成犀牛的? 三年前。 什么?三年前的事,你怎么到今天才想起要起诉呢? 是这样,法官先生,以前我从未见过犀牛,直到昨天我才知到犀牛是什么样子。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 如何开机自动运行 sudo miredo 命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486364 每次开机都需要在终端输入 Code: sudo miredo 才可以运行xx-net，如何把 Code: sudo miredo 设置为开机自动启动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2018-01-07 11:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13310.html 乞丐的愿望 :  一群犹太人站在巷子里,每人都在为自己祝福。有的想成为富翁,有的想娶富翁的女儿,有的祝愿妻子能生个小孩。在这群人中间有一个乞丐,他也喃喃地对天祈祷着什么。"喂。"有人问他,"您为自己祈祷什么呀?""我祝愿
<^k^>  ─> 自己是这座城市里唯一的乞丐。" 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7570.html 炮手 :     一位新来的守夜人去一家天文观察台上班。他目不转睛地盯着一位天文观察员把一架庞大的天文望远镜瞄准着寥廓的天空。突然,一颗流星划破黑空,陨落天际。    守夜人大为惊讶,赞叹道:"先生,您这一炮打得可真准！
<^k^>  ─> "
<heirui> :P
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 请问在Ubuntu下如何修改程序属性  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486365 在Ubuntu 16.04下安装了Octave 4.0.0，启动octave后发现没有提示符，网上找到一种解决方案，就是右击这个程序图标，进入属性，然后修改其中的“命令”（请见附图），在其后
<^k^>  ─> 面加上另外的参数，在“命令”那里能加入，但是不能保存。请问是应该到终端里去操作 …
<Guest66104> 好久不用linux了，今天又来骚扰组织了 哈哈
<Guest66104> 不知道 机器人k还在不在？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大自然的一件糟糕的作品 : 惠斯勒为一位知名人士画完肖像后,他问那个人是否喜欢这幅肖像。"不,我无法说我喜欢它,惠斯勒先生。你不能不承认这是一件糟糕的艺术作品。""对,"惠斯勒一面透过单片眼镜看着被他画像的人,一面答道:"可是您也得承认,您自已是大自然的一件
<^k^>  ─> 糟糕的作品。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 咳嗽和戒烟 : 医生:"我真不喜欢您这样咳嗽,您必须得把烟戒了。" 患者:"怎么,我戒了烟,您就喜欢我这样咳嗽了?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • @vickycq evince設置問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486366 請教vickycq evince打開文件後是單頁顯示 左側面板也沒有打開 我習慣用雙頁查看 但是設置好後再次打開又失效了 有什麼辦法能記住選項嗎 這個問題很困擾啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxm
<^k^>  ─> m9 — 2018-01-08 4:06
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-03
<Niac_> 好久没上irc了
<m16> :-D
<m16> 我来啦
<m16> 正在使用Debian9.6
<m16> 哈哈
<m16> 有一样的么
<m> 大家好啊
<ubrl> m:点点点.  18:41
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-04
<u0_a130_> 公交车上，一个阿姨和旁人聊天，满是炫耀的语气说：“我家孩子借读费2万呢。”
<u0_a130_> 另一个说：“戒毒所收费这么贵啊？”
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 18.10 安装时如果选中文为系统语言，之后 chrome 显示某些网页会不能正常显示粗体字，详见报告：https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=917616#c5
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  917616 - Chrome sometimes doesn't display bold text correctly in Ubuntu 18.10 - chromium - Monorail
<yao_ziyuan> 因此我在试用 fedora 29.
<xiao> 大家好
<ubrl> xiao:点点点.  11:34
<xiao> 自己写的C++神经网络在windows运行没问题在ubuntu的wine运行报错呀
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-05
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 18.10 安装时如果选中文为系统语言，之后 chrome 显示某些网页会不能正常显示粗体字，详见报告：https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=917616#c5
<yao_ziyuan> 敢问大家是怎么解决这个问题的？
<netsnail> Hi
<ubrl> netsnail:点点点.  14:21
<netsnail> 糊涂虫
<netsnail> 用的人越来越少了
<netsnail> 还是上班的人少了
<ziyudiemou[m]> 群里没人了吗？
<netsnail> hello
<ubrl> netsnail:点点点.  18:13
<netsnail> wps 的文档结构图，显示很慢而且有些显示不出来
<netsnail> linux 版本
<netsnail> 是什么
<netsnail> 原因
<netsnail> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> netsnail:点点点.  18:14
<netsnail> ubrl: 为什么只有你
<ubrl> netsnail, .. 休息一下 ..  18:14
<netsnail> ubrl: 我刚来
<ubrl> netsnail,
<netsnail> ubrl: 休息啥
<ubrl> netsnail, .. 休息一下 ..  18:15
<netsnail> 都是机器人吗
<netsnail> ubrl: 你是机器人吧
<ubrl> netsnail,
<netsnail> ubrl: Are you robot ?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-30
<hygkgogk[m]> hi
<threebigfronttee> whoami
<Atomic_agai> 有人在不？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-31
<nano123> 哈哈
<nano123> 我回来阿拉
<nano123> 大家好阿
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-01
<ZeloZhang> hello
<ZeloZhang> hello
<ZeloZhang> alexxxxey hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-02
<oneju> 有UOS系统下载吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-05
<PerfecT37428> ´ó½ͬ°ûÄúºÃ
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: Õâλͬ°û ÄãºÃ
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô chenshaoju ˵: ³¤É³µÄ»ï¼Æ ÄãºÃ
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: ²ÝÄâÂð »¹À­ÆÆ µÄ
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: ʱ´ú¾þ·åIDÊÇ҅Ŷ¶ÈÊǸºµ£Ë®Æ½ ºÃ¶¼
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: µÚÈý·½µÄÊÖ»úºÅ
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: ÉÁµç·¢»õµÄË«·½¶¼is·ð¶¥É½
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: ´òËÀÎÒ·¢»õµ¥Ë¿»Ö¸´´óʦ½£µ´ËÄ·½IDÊÇÀ¸´¶¼ÊÇ·¢¶àÉÙhfd
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô cherrot ˵: ¶¼ÊÇ·Ï»°IDºÃ
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô alair[m]£¬alexxxey£¬avatarclub[m]£¬benjamin_w£¬bestucan[m]£¬bsobzero[m]£¬cangriot[m]£¬chenshaoju£¬cherrot£¬contrun[m]£¬dantmnf£¬darkwhite£¬elGamal£¬farseerfc£¬FreeBirdLjj£¬gauge£¬glamas£¬Guest15281_£¬happyaron£¬hv54£¬hv54_£¬hygkgogk[m]£¬inara£¬infinite£¬IUSR£¬jade-shan£¬Kei_N£¬labrador£¬mayli£¬meowray£¬mikecao`£¬mk3548208£¬NewCliCker£¬roylez£¬SagerWang[m]£¬shengyao£¬sinxccc£¬snowman[m]£¬Stawidy[m]£¬syq£¬Taggnostr£¬touparx£¬ubot9£¬ubuntulog£¬u
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô alair[m]£¬alexxxey£¬avatarclub[m]£¬benjamin_w£¬bestucan[m]£¬bsobzero[m]£¬cangriot[m]£¬chenshaoju£¬cherrot£¬contrun[m]£¬dantmnf£¬darkwhite£¬elGamal£¬farseerfc£¬FreeBirdLjj£¬gauge£¬glamas£¬Guest15281_£¬happyaron£¬hv54£¬hv54_£¬hygkgogk[m]£¬inara£¬infinite£¬IUSR£¬jade-shan£¬Kei_N£¬labrador£¬mayli£¬meowray£¬mikecao`£¬mk3548208£¬NewCliCker£¬roylez£¬shengyao£¬sinxccc£¬snowman[m]£¬Stawidy[m]£¬syq£¬Taggnostr£¬touparx£¬ubot9£¬ubuntulog£¬uuair£¬uuair_m£
<benjamin_w> What
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô benjamin_w ˵: im jp
<PerfecT37428> ¶Ô benjamin_w ˵: china Jpan
<Atomic_agai> 晚上好，请推荐一些活跃的irc频道
